#xubuntu 2007-02-26
<j1mc> i'm having trouble rsync'ing to update my current feisty iso.
<j1mc> it seems to connect just fine, but doesn't seem to update anything
<j1mc> hrrmmm . . .
<j1mc> :(
<vnaughtdeltat> Can anyone help me with changing my x resolution?
<fxr> whats the deal with lmsensors and dual core cpu's?
<vnaughtdeltat> quit
<ollie_> Hi, just a quick question. I'm having a little play with XDMCP type stuff. On the Ubuntu login screen, on the menu at the bottom left there is an option to "Remote Login via XDMCP". How do I get this option on the Xubuntu login screen? Or elsewhere in Xubuntu for that matter!?
<ollie_> actually, no worries, googling has finally turned up an answer - press F10!
<akao> how do i install extra fonts in xfce?
<BFTD> akao fontforge
<akao> hm
<akao> if i have a tar file with the fonts can i simply extract them to a particular directory?
<j1mc> is anyone in here running xubuntu feisty?
<s|k> I get a really bad refresh rate when I move my windows around on the desktop or when I scroll a document in a browser
<s|k> anyway to improve that? I have a 8mb ati radeon rage xl :/
<akao> you might not be using the right driver
<s|k> hrm is there a friendly driver in synaptic?
<s|k> for ati?
<akao> not really
<s|k> :(
<akao> welcome to the hellish existence of an ATI graphics card owner
<s|k> :(
<akao> if you look around the web there are some instructions but it can be hit or miss
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> I paid $20 for this card
<akao> if i were you i'd go on the ubuntuforums and look for your specific graphics card
<akao> see what other people are doing
<s|k> ok thanks
<j1mc> s|k, which version of xubuntu are you running?
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> lemme check
<s|k> Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<s|k> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<Ubugtu> XFCE bug 4 in xffm "Right click context menu broken" [Normal,Closed: fixed]  http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4
<j1mc> thx . . . there's a bug in 4.4 final which causes the terminal to move across the screen in a kind of choppy manner.
<j1mc> . . . like when you move the terminal window.
<s|k> oh
<j1mc> that's what someone at my glug told me yesterday.
<s|k> there's no fix yet?
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> let me try another desktop
<j1mc> he said that you can fix it by editing your bash profile . . .
<j1mc> but i'm unable to reach him to find out what the change was.
<s|k> oh
<j1mc> i haven't had any trouble with moving around other apps, though.
<j1mc> just the terminal
<s|k> nah it's everything for me
<s|k> not just the terminal
<akao> in kubuntu on my desktop with x1800GTO radeon the windows do that stutter thing
<s|k> yeah I have this problem when I first install windows before I install the nvidia drivers
<s|k> on my other pc
<akao> it's probably the drivers man, i'd look up other people with your graphics card, see if there's a particular solution. It's unfortunate but the drivers for ATI cards really suck
<s|k> yeah I've been searching the forums
<akao> any luck?
<s|k> they all seem to say i have to recompile the kernel with the non free ati drivers :(
<s|k> maybe I'll just get a cheap nvida card
<s|k> I don't remember if I had this problem with slackware
<s|k> I guess it's not that big of a deal
<Marintia> Hello
<Marintia> How can I install beryl ?
<Marintia> ideaS?
<s|k> I just saw some threads about it in the forums Marintia
<Marintia> it's possible ?
<s|k> well
<s|k> it didn't say xubuntu
<s|k> so I don't know
<Marintia> btw i can't run firefox cuz a windows is running but is freeze hwo can i force t to close?
<s|k> dunno
<Marintia> ok brb
<Marintia> rebooting
<s|k> heh
<s|k> could have just shutdown x
<s|k> :/
<lukaswayne9> Does Xubuntu include OO.O on the install disk?
<j1mc> lukaswayne9, yes, it only includes openoffice.org writer by default, though.
<j1mc> the other OO.o files are available through download
<j1mc> they are easy to get, though.
<Marintia> how can i add a repository  ?
<j1mc> Marintia, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Marintia> uhm how can i know ?
<lukaswayne9> alright
<j1mc> Marintia, go to the "Applications" button, and select "About Xfce 4"
<Ubugtu> XFCE bug 4 in xffm "Right click context menu broken" [Normal,Closed: fixed]  http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4
<j1mc> what version does it say you have?
<Marintia> 4.3.99.1
<j1mc> cool.  thanks.
<j1mc> ok, go to "Applications" --> System --> Synaptic Package Manager
<Marintia> done
<j1mc> it will ask you to enter your password, then go to "settings"
<j1mc> and select repositories
<j1mc> you should be able to check the boxes for the different repositories.
<j1mc> did that work?
<Marintia> yes
<Marintia> but i want to install beryl
<j1mc> ah . . . ok
<Marintia> i found this: http://aruljohn.wordpress.com/2007/02/05/installing-beryl-xubuntu-on-compaq-presario-r3000/
<Marintia> no idea how to do it :( is my first day :) with linuix
<j1mc> you will need to do that manually, but it's not hard
<j1mc> do you know whether you have an ATI or Nvidia video card?
<j1mc> or possibly intel?
<Marintia> my pc is intel inside pentium 4
<j1mc> hrm . . .   we need to know the type of video card, though.
<j1mc> try typing "lspci" (without the quotes)
<j1mc> type that into a terminal
<Marintia> ok
<j1mc> do you get a line anywhere (maybe near the bottom) that says, "VGA compatible controller"?
<Marintia> how can i copy
<Marintia> in theterminal
<j1mc> to copy from the terminal, press Cntrl-Shift-C
<j1mc> (after you've highlighted the text)
<Marintia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7598/
<Marintia> look there
<Marintia> How it looks ?
<j1mc> good.  you have an intel video card, which is good for linux.
<j1mc> intel has open source video cards
<j1mc> or, open source video card _drivers_
<j1mc> ok, go here to see how to add the right repositories
<j1mc> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#Add_repositories
<Marintia> ooooooooooooooooooooooOK :)
<j1mc> do not add the experimental respositories
<Marintia> let's see
<j1mc> and you will need to import the GPG key to make sure the packages are authentic
<j1mc> the instructions are there, though.  you can copy and paste . . .
<Marintia> let me check
<j1mc> you might want to try "sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list" instead of ". . . nano . . . "
<Marintia> i need to send:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marintia> right?
<j1mc> try "sudo mousepad . . . " instead
<j1mc> you can type that into the terminal
<j1mc> mousepad is just easier to work with for beginners than nano
<Marintia> let me see
<Marintia> sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marintia> en la terminal
<Marintia> in the terminal
<Marintia> now ?
<Marintia> i need to paste this line:  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main , in that .txt file ?
<j1mc> yes
<j1mc> at the bottom is fine
<Marintia> wherever ?
<Marintia> ok ok
<Marintia> bottom you mean in the top ?
<j1mc> no, at the bottom of the text file . . . after all of the other lines
<spasticteapot> Any developers/gurus here?
* j1mc is not a guru
<j1mc> what's up spasticteapot
<spasticteapot> I was curious about some odd quirks in the XFCE user interface.
<spasticteapot> jlmc: Hello!
<j1mc> ask away.  see if anyone is around who can help
<Marintia> jlmc: like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7600/
<spasticteapot> I noticed that I can't click, drag, and move things in and out of Thunar windows and on and off of the desktop.
<Marintia> this is the line:  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<spasticteapot> Strictly speaking, the desktop does'nt work properly at all.
<j1mc> you pasted them at the top, but it should be fine.
<j1mc> heh
<spasticteapot> Is this just me?
<Marintia> now i shoud save it right?
<j1mc> Marintia, yes
<Marintia> ready pasting this in the terminal: wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<j1mc> spasticteapot, maybe your comments and questions would be better directed to the xfce IRC channel.
<Marintia> done
<j1mc> Marintia, cool.
<Marintia> now: 2. Update and upgrade
<Marintia> apt-get update
<spasticteapot> jlmc: I'll check it out.
<j1mc> sudo apt-get update . . . yes
<Marintia> i need to send , apt-get update , in the terminal right?
<spasticteapot> j1mc: Sorry..misspelled your name.
<j1mc> np, spasticteapot :)
<Marintia> torro@torro-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<Marintia> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Marintia> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Marintia> :/
<j1mc> Marintia, you need to close "Synaptic"
<j1mc> (don't worry, i do that myself some times)
<j1mc> close the graphical program that we used to check the repositories
<spasticteapot> Must say that I love Xubuntu.
<spasticteapot> At least the bugs are mostly cosmetic.
<j1mc> :)
<Marintia> nothign is open
<j1mc> try again . . . make sure you type "sudo" at the start
<Marintia> OK
<j1mc> sudo apt-get update
<Marintia> done :) !!
<Marintia> master
<Marintia> Reading package lists... Done
<j1mc> ok . . . you should be able to procede with the instructions from the website you found.
<j1mc> be careful . . . beryl is still in heavy development.
<j1mc> it looks pretty, but doesn't always work right.
<spasticteapot> Murrine works FLAWLESSLY.
<spasticteapot> Faster than the default window-rendering thingamajig.
<Marintia> is updating something
<Marintia> or something like that i sent apt-get upgrade
<Marintia> sudo apt-get upgrade
<j1mc> Marintia, those directions you found are for installing beryl on an Nvidia graphics card, and they likely will not work for you.
<Marintia> isn't work ?
<Marintia> it's not going to work ?
<j1mc> it will work, you just need to follow different instructions.
<j1mc> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Edgy_Eft
<j1mc> if you follow the instructions from the page you found, it won't work.
<Marintia> :o
<Marintia> tel me see your site then
<j1mc> see the link above.
<j1mc> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Edgy_Eft
<j1mc> that one
<j1mc> Marintia, i have to go.
<j1mc> those instructions should be pretty good.  just take your time with them.
<Marintia> thank you very much !!
<Marintia> :)))
<j1mc> yw.  good luck!
<Marintia> ok thank you!!!have a nice day / night !!
<j1mc> :)
<Marintia> what mean to the botomm of the file ?
<Marintia> bottom
<Marintia> hey
<Marintia> someone can help me the site that he sent me please!!!
<BFTD> !44bsd-rdist
<ubotu> 44bsd-rdist: 4.4BSD rdist.. In component universe, is optional. Version 20001111-6 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 100 kB
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> what is it though
<joshua__> hey folks, I just installed xubuntu 6.06 how can I upgrade to 6.10?
<jlowell> not sure if that worked, let me type it again:
<jlowell> hey folks, I just installed xubuntu 6.06 how can I upgrade to 6.10?
<BFTD> jlowell the recommended way is to download 6.10 and do a clean installation
<BFTD> or...you can do the unrecommended way and change your source.list to edgy and do a dist-upgrade
<BFTD> where'd he go?
<Soccer5555> how i have opened orage, a callender thingy, and it keeps opening up on start up
<Soccer5555> how do i not have it start up
<Darkkish> how do i mount a drive in live CD?
<posingaspopular> i think its /mnt
<Darkkish> mount /dev/<dev> /mnt/<dir>
<Darkkish> something like that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Where <dev> is the device node for the drive and <dir> is an empty directory, yeah.
<RememberPOL> Hey, how can I specify non-accelerated mouse speed? (sensitivity)
<lawlitech> Hi, I've just installed the alternate cd Xubuntu for PowerPC on an old G4 400(PCI). Everything seems to be working but the screen resolution is incorrect and will only allow resolutions higher than 800x600, when I know the graphics card allows resolutions up to 1600x1200. The monitor is a Daewoo 431X which I've used higher resolutions on before. I've tried adding the resoution I want to xorg.conf but it hasn't helped, what el
<lawlitech> sorry that should be up to 800x600.
<grazie> !xorg | lawlitech
<ubotu> lawlitech: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lawlitech> ok thanks
<grazie> np
<lawlitech> can i get some games to put on this as well?
<lawlitech> i'm fairly new to the ubuntu family
<lawlitech> i miss my mahjong
<grazie> lawlitech: I suppose...I'm not into games...you'll not be able to play 3d video games though
<grazie> lawlitech: use synaptix to search for mahlong
<lawlitech> ok thanks
<grazie> synaptic*
<lawlitech> i'll have to get it online as it's stand alone at the moment
<Carcenomy> Good evening everyone
<Carcenomy> I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on making adjustments to Xubuntu Dapper...
<Carcenomy> hmm, apparently not. Never to mind, thanks anyways.
<nyu2> Is xfce 4.4 in xubuntu yet?  If so, is it only in experimental, and not unstable?
<gpocentek> it's in unstable (we don't have experimental)
<gpocentek> unsatble = feisty
<nyu2> Oh.  Ok.
<nyu2> So to install it, I would apt-get install xfce4 -t feisty?
<nyu2> I'm reasonably sure that I'm using edgy right now.
<pansen> hi i have problem to access programs today. an example: it takes 2 minutes to start thunar. when i start thunar as root it starts instantly
<pansen> can anyone help me
<nyu2> Check in 'top'.  How much memory is 'xfce4-menu-plug' using?
<pansen> there is no process called xfce4-menu-plug
<pansen> i dont thin it is a xfce specific problem when i want to choose a theme for sylpheed for example it takes also 2 minutes
<nyu2> You're not using xfce?
<pansen> yes xfce
* nyu2 shrugs.
<nyu2> Sorry.  Someone else will have to help you.
<pansen> k
<wes_1977> what is the proper way to upgrade from herd 3 to herd 4?
<wes_1977> does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do it?
<jpc> Hi.
<frankabel> why "Settings->Display Settings" don't show me 1024x768 resolution even is the resolution that I have configure?
<grazie> frankabel: have you restarted X? Did you make the settings manually?
<frankabel> nop
<frankabel> grazie: I just install and when go to "Settings->Display Settings" not see the resolution 1024x768
<grazie> frankabel: how did you configure?
<frankabel> grazie:I install two months ago.. but I never had change the configuration
<frankabel> grazie: I don't remember how I did the configuration
<frankabel> grazie: but I'm sure that was in the instalation
<frankabel> grazie:I mean... I haven't touched anything related to the X configuration
<frankabel> grazie: do you see 1024x768 resolution on your machine?
<frankabel> grazie: Thanks anyway
<grazie> frankabel: I have higher resolution. if you're system supports 1024x786 you're going to have to configure it
<grazie> frankabel: the following is a good gude to configuring xorf
<grazie> !xorg | frankabel
<ubotu> frankabel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frankabel> grazie: Thanks again... but I just want to know what I can do to show all reselutions available in my system on "Display Setting" GUI app
<frankabel> grazie: as I say before I already have 1024x768
<frankabel> grazie: I mean... that is my current configuration... but it don't appear as a option in the "Display Setting" GUI app
<grazie> frankabel: if 1024x768 is not in "Display Settings" it has not been configured...I cannot tell you why
<grazie> frankabel: the easiest way to configure xorg is by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<grazie> frankabel: you  have to some knowledge of you graphics card, monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc
<frankabel> grazie: ok, thanks
<grazie> np
<Odd_Bloke> Hi guys, will I regret trying to use the testing system on amd64?
<jhford> i was just wondering if anyone could point me to where the config files for font sizes are?
<maxamillion> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<maxamillion> !fontsize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontsize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> jhford: apparently our all knowing bot doesn't know .... i would say check ubuntuforums.org, ubuntuguide.org, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search each one respectively
<jhford> thanks
<jhford> where are the general config files for xfce?
<maxamillion> jhford: /home/<username>/.xfce
<maxamillion> jhford: wait ... i lied
<jhford> no go
<jhford> hah, ok
<jhford> i have been a long time gnome/kde user and just making the switch to XFCE has been nice so far, except for configutation seems to be very blackboxish
<maxamillion> jhford: really? ... you not played with the settings manager?
<maxamillion> actually ... i have to run ... very sorry
<jhford> it has only one font setting,
<cubdukat> Good afternoon, all.
<cubdukat> If I were looking to undo a mistake I made with icons in XFCe that's keeping me from booting into it, where would I look?
<hellcattrav> hey all
<hellcattrav> whats the difference between xubuntu and kubuntu
<Odd_Bloke> The desktop environment used.
<posingaspopular> hellcattrav: xubuntu is based on xfce and kubuntu on KDE
<grazie> cubdukat: what mistake have you made?
<hellcattrav> im currently running kubuntu, but a classmate suggest xubuntu, and npw im trying to compare
<posingaspopular> hellcattrav: ah why did they suggest xubuntu over kubuntu?
<hellcattrav> he said xubuntu is faster and more lightweight, i guess it works better on laptops?
<cubdukat> The other day, I was having problems making the taskbars appear, but I was told to type xfce4-panel, which got them back.
<posingaspopular> hellcattrav: well it requires less resources yea, mostly its suggested for lower end and older computers
<grazie> cubdukat: this no longer works?
<cubdukat> While I was looking for the place to make that change permanent, I accidentally selected an icon theme that no longer exists.
<hellcattrav> well ive a new laptop and kubuntu works fine
<cubdukat> yeah, I'm not sure how it stopped working. Suddenly, whenever I booted into Xubuntu, I would get a message "Either --appname or --package arguments are required," but all that appeared on the desktop were the icons.
<grazie> cubdukat: how did you select it if longer existed?
<cubdukat> i had a Konsole icon on the desktop, so I typed it in from the shell.
<grazie> cubdukat: I'm a bit confused...did you edit a config file in the console?
<cubdukat> No, I just typed in "xfce4-panel," and it brought back the taskbars.
<cubdukat> It's like somehow they got switched off, but I can't figure out what would have done it.
<cubdukat> I had the exact same error in Kubuntu, but I fixed that by uninstalling it, deleting the .kde folder and reinstalling it.
<grazie> cubdukat: you can restore xfce settings by using a default xfce system file....I can't remember one(s) at the moment
<grazie> s/one(s)/which one(s)/
<cubdukat> Would uninstalling and reinstalling xubuntu-desktop and doing something similar to deleting .kde work, and if so, what would that folder be?
<cubdukat> I looked and there's no .xcfe folder, either in root or in my own directory
<grazie> cubdukat: no need to uninstall.....but reinstalling will not overwrite your dodgy config...hang on I'll see if I can find something
<cubdukat> Thanx.
<grazie> cubdukat: Take a look at this >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323317
<cubdukat> Thanx. It's coming up now.
<grazie> great!
<cubdukat> Done. I'm gonna reset and see if that works.
<cubdukat> back in a bit.
<cubdukat> back again.
<cubdukat> It didn't work, garzie. It just did what it did before--it showed the wallpaper I was using, then it kicked me right back to the login screen for Xubuntu.
<cubdukat> Sorry, that should be grazie...
<grazie> cubdukat: if you can't login, you've got more than just xfce cofig problems.
<cubdukat> That's kinda what I figured. I can get into Kubuntu, Ubuntu and all of my other window managers, but I can't boot into Xubuntu.
<grazie> cubdukat: have you got any important data on the xubuntu installation?
<grazie> cubdukat: do you share the /home partition bewtween the different distros?
<cubdukat> Nope, I could afford to reinstall the entire system. But if I do, I don't think I'll be going back to Edgy.
<cubdukat> I never had this many issues with Dapper.
<grazie> cubdukat: re-installing would be quicker than figuring out the problem
<cubdukat> Yeah, I'm beginning to suspect that.
<cubdukat> I just wish I had some way to back up my system after it's reinstalled so that I can fix problems like this.
<cubdukat> unfortunately, the laptop it's on doesn't have a burner and it only has USB 1.1.
<cubdukat> Not to mention I don't have an external drive to back it up to.
<cubdukat> Oh, well. I'll give it a try. Thanks for the help.
<Soccer5555> i have done something incredibly
<Soccer5555> stupid
<Soccer5555> i have accidentely deleted my panels
<Soccer5555> how do get them bCK
<Soccer5555> back
<grazie> Soccer5555: try this ... alt+f2 and enter xfce4-panel
<Soccer5555> i have solved the problem
<Soccer5555> thanks
<grazie> k
<leaphisto> anybody using x11vnc?
<kumamoto> leaphisto, can I suggest a better vnc like app ?
<leaphisto> please do
<kumamoto> http://www.nomachine.com/
<leaphisto> how do I install it?
<kumamoto> it has a debian package for it
<leaphisto> okay
<kumamoto> http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<leaphisto> yeys.
<leaphisto> and it's better?
<kumamoto> faster and easier and eliminates most the commandlne commands and if you are using xubuntu it will install it for you both the server and client
<leaphisto> okay... :D
<leaphisto> sounds rather good
<kumamoto> once you install the client you can test here http://www.nomachine.com/testdrive.php
<leaphisto> ummm... there's a slight problem
<frojnd> any good GUI torrent client?
<leaphisto> i need a client for windows machine
<kumamoto> once I got it installed i got rid of vnc
<kumamoto> it has one
<leaphisto> frojnd: azureus?
<frojnd> and not java
<leaphisto> okay..
<kumamoto> you can install the server on your xubuntu box and client in windows
<leaphisto> why GUI?
<leaphisto> good good :D
<frojnd> couse it's easy to use
<frojnd> :)
<leaphisto> try rtorrent
<leaphisto> and find out it's goddamn intuitive
<frojnd> ok I've installed it
<leaphisto> and you won't touch GUIs ever again
<frojnd> how can I run it
<leaphisto> go command line rtorrent.
<leaphisto> but it's not GUI
<leaphisto> it's just goddamn good
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> I did: rtorrent
<leaphisto> and then happened what?
<frojnd> [View: main] 
<leaphisto> yes.
<frojnd> and than black
<frojnd> and at the and
<leaphisto> now press backspace to open any torrent
<leaphisto> just type the torrents filename and press enter
<frojnd> it's now like: >
<leaphisto> yes
<leaphisto> if you press tab you can see the files available
<frojnd> oh
<frojnd> I see desktop
<leaphisto> yeah
<leaphisto> where do you have the .torrent?
<frojnd> in desktop
<frojnd> :)
<leaphisto> sweet :(
<leaphisto> :(=78l9j
<leaphisto> :)
<frojnd> haha
<leaphisto> f*ckd up.
<frojnd> I allwasy delete tham after I run ir
<frojnd> it*
<frojnd> so,... how can I open it
<frojnd> type dsktop?
<frojnd> nop..
<grazie> frojnd: in case yoiu don't like rtorrent....ok guis are transmission + deluge (not in repos)... a gui but under wine is utorrent of course
<frojnd> now that I am on half way..
<frojnd> I wanna learn rtorrent
<frojnd> :)
<leaphisto> okay
<frojnd> backspace
<leaphisto> so you type the name of the .torrent
<yaccin> does beryl work ok with xfce?
<kumamoto> gnome has it own bittorrent client
<kumamoto> it is called Bittornado
<frojnd> yeah I wrote
<grazie> yaccin: it supposed to work just fine
<frojnd> but somehow It could't opened it
<yaccin> grazie: thanks :)
<frojnd> maybe couse I am not in "Desktop" but in /home/user ?
<leaphisto> frojnd: exactly.
<grazie> yaccin: can be awkward to set though I believe
<frojnd> leaphisto: but how can I go to Desktop ?
<yaccin> grazie: hmmm im kinda expierienced with beryl now, so shouldnt be a problem ^^
<grazie> yaccin: great
<yaccin> but svn is broken atm, so doesnt matter now :D
<leaphisto> frojnd: just type /home/user/Desktop/XXX_Granny_Porn_with_Cows.torrent
<leaphisto> or whatever you download
<grazie> leaphisto: hey can you me send that torrent! :)
<leaphisto> grazie: no, my grandma doesn't like me spreading that video.
<leaphisto> though it's good.
<yaccin> lol
<grazie> :(
<leaphisto> damn good
<leaphisto> almost as good as a cocktail of urine and gasoline.
<aztun> hi
<leaphisto> kumamoto: i did dpkg -i nxserver.blaablaa.deb but it bugs about some dependencies
<leaphisto> what 2 doo?
<frojnd> wohoo I am downlaoding :)
<frojnd> oading ::P
<kumamoto> are you accessible to your xubuntu box
<frojnd> oh, how can I see what port do I use?
<frojnd> leaphisto: have time to explain this?
<aztun> anyone installed xfce4 on kubuntu without using "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"??
<aztun> I want xfce but not xubuntu boot image or gdm
<leaphisto> frojnd: that's too hardcore for me
<leaphisto> kumamoto: of course i am
<leaphisto> or do you mean like to the desktop?
<yaccin> is there something like xfce based on qt?
<yaccin> (not kde :P)
<kumamoto> ok ok thought maybe you were remotely logged into your box
<kumamoto> I think it is better you install it using the dpkg gui
<leaphisto> umm, yes i am remotely logged to my box...
<kumamoto> brb
<leaphisto> isn't there a way to do it with dpkg
<grazie> leaphisto: do you know if you can stop and restart up/downloads with rtorrent?
<leaphisto> yes
<leaphisto> ctrl+d stops
<leaphisto> ctrl+s restarts
<grazie> and thats after a reboot or whatever?
<leaphisto> oh. then no
<leaphisto> just open the torrent again
<leaphisto> it checks the hash and then decides that "yes, we downloaded this a bit before. Let's continue!"
<grazie> leaphisto: and that's quite reliable
<leaphisto> well, hasn't crashed on me yet.
<leaphisto> and i've downloaded a bit with that thing
<grazie> leaphisto: great thanks
<leaphisto> grazie: no probs
<leaphisto> is there something like aptitude for dpkg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In what way?
<leaphisto> so that package dependencies would be automatically fetched from apt-sources
<leaphisto> just some program that can do that would be freakin' sweet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's what aptitude and apt-get do.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (Unless I'm missing something from your description...)
<leaphisto> okay...
<leaphisto> then how do i install a .deb package through aptitude
<leaphisto> the point is:
<leaphisto> i type "dpkg -i somefreakinsoftware.deb"
<leaphisto> it bugs me about dependencies that don't match
<leaphisto> it stops installing
<leaphisto> then i go and download the package it needs
<leaphisto> it bugs me about another dependency
<Odd_Bloke> leaphisto: This is what apt-get does. It doesn't work with all .debs because that is decidedly non-trivial.
<leaphisto> okay.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In your example, `somefreakinsoftware` isn't in the repo, but the dependency is?
<leaphisto> well, yes.
<leaphisto> the second dependency isn't
<leaphisto> but the first dependency is
<grazie> leaphisto: if you install .debs outsite the package manager, you just have to take responsibiliy for the dependencies
<leaphisto> okay.
<leaphisto> so i just gotta download every single dependency i need?
<grazie> always check the repos first, but if they're not there yes
<grazie> there shouldn't be too many that aren't...that's what's great about debian/ubuntu
<leaphisto> okay.
<soccer5555> ok ive basically gotten all the links on the task bar that i want
<soccer5555> but i want to move them
<soccer5555> ive tried the move icon
<soccer5555> but when i place it in the place i want and left click
<soccer5555> it just goes back
<yaccin> where is the xfce-session saved?
<yaccin> theres nothing like ~/.xfce
<soccer5555> im not sure
<soccer5555> but i was successful in moving the workspaces
<soccer5555> but not this icon
<soccer5555> its annoying the heck out of me
<grazie> yaccin: ~/.config/xfce4-session
<yaccin> thx ill try it
<aztun> hi
<aztun> which is the best image viewer for xfce?
<aztun> and irc client and text editor?
#xubuntu 2007-02-27
<BFTD> scite for text editor(its a IDE) X-chat and irssi for IRC
<aztun> I have found Mousepad as good graphical editor
<aztun> and xchat as irc client
<aztun> but havent found any good image viewer
<BFTD> gimp
<grazie> !gqview ! aztun
<ubotu> gqview: A simple image viewer using GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 707 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<aztun> thx grazie
<aztun> gonna try
<irvin> i use geany instead of scite
<irvin> !info geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<aztun> thx grazie, gqview is just what I was looking for
* BFTD installs gqview
<grazie> I thought gqview was installed by default on xubuntu
<frojnd> does anyone know where are files that I've donwload via rtorrent
<frojnd> in the same folder as the .torrent is?
<jlamr> sometimes after sitting for a while my laptop looses the internet - I think its because I have dynamic ip addy - how can I restart /reset my network connection?
<frojnd> unplugg the cable?
<jlamr> no like init.d/reset
<jlamr> cant figure it out
* jlamr /etc/init.d/networking restart
<neozen> meep
<neozen> ....quiet again...... arg
<neozen> lol
<jlamr> try apt-get moo
<neozen> old joke
<jlamr> heh, jst found it
* neozen grins
<neozen> aptitude moo
<neozen> just keep asking for it to be more verbose
<neozen> ie
<neozen> aptitude -v moo
<neozen> aptitude -v -v moo
<neozen> etc
<neozen> that should keep you busy for awhile
<superkirbyartist> Hello, what kind of partition can Mac OS read?
<jlamr> amazing misuse of system resources
<superkirbyartist> I want to install OS 9.  What kind of partition should I use?
<neozen> kirby: don't know
<neozen> I believe it can read ntfs
<neozen> ...but I doubt you'd want to use that
<neozen> *fat32
<jlamr> hes gone - think he got kiked
<neozen> good
<jlamr> heh
<neozen> ...I had no idea what the right answer was
<jlamr> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<neozen> I'd have said wth are you doing in a xubuntu chat asking about that
<jlamr> neozen, you on wireless right now?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> why?
<jlamr> did your card pick up automatically like windows?
<neozen> ...yeah
<neozen> intel pro wireless 3945abg
<neozen> ...I did my hw
* neozen grins
<neozen> support was already included in the kernel
<neozen> ...then I got lucky with network-manager-gnome
<jlamr> ah - I got a cheapo had to hack the drivers
<neozen> .....supports my card out of the box
* neozen nods
<neozen> I remember
<neozen> broadcom right?
<jlamr> lucky....yup
<jlamr> wondering if mine will do the same, network-manager gives me no joy
<jlamr> wifi-radar seems to work tho
<jlamr> looking back, shoulda spent the extra 20 bucks
<neozen> lol
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> name-brand hw is good for something
<j1mc> if you have your wireless card operational, the command "sudo iwlist scan" will list all the access points it can find.
<jlamr> but i appreciate way more now
<neozen> ............if its operational ::grins::
<jlamr> it is...usually
<j1mc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<jlamr> pretty much memorized all those commands
<jlamr> ifconfig iwlist lspci
<neozen> lol
<neozen> brain got a firmware upgrade eh?
<neozen> ...these things.. are good
<jlamr> heh, after that weekend I was speaking in shell script
* neozen smiles
<neozen> I need to find someone w/ experience dealing w/ usb_prism2
<neozen> 's
<neozen> specifically the one built into the netgear ma111v1
<neozen> ....ubuntu forums don't seem to be helping much
<jlamr> did you post there, they're some of the best forums ive seen
<skywalker> what is a good version of wine to use?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> One that's listed as being compatible with the application(s) you want to run.
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> lol
<neozen> jlamr: they are indeed
<neozen> ....my one problem seems to be that their steps aren't working in my case
<neozen> ::grins::
<neozen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<neozen> that one's all gui based
<neozen> *terminal
<neozen> ....my friend who I'm loaning the card to is not exactly....... terminal savvy
* neozen grins
<neozen> and yet.... she's running edgy
<neozen> ...and nothing works
<neozen> ...all she has to do is switchback to dapper
<neozen> ...buuuut.. she won't
<neozen> oh well
<neozen> thing worked out of box in dapper
<skywalker> wine? anyone
<Maul> sure
<grazie> me too
<skywalker> I dont drink
<skywalker> sorry guys
<Maul> I shall kill you and reap from your crop skywalker
<skywalker> hahaha
<grazie> skywalker: I've found with wine the later the version, the more that works, but sometimes things get broken
<gopp> hey any here installed ubuntu on ppc how do I get yaboot to load
<Maul> wine 0.9.31 does wonders
<grazie> gopp: I'm on ppc
<gopp> grazie how do I get ubuntu to load
<Maul> I finally got iTunes to work today
<gopp> all I see ? sad mac
<skywalker> I want to run one windums prog
<neozen> lol
<grazie> gopp: what have you done so far?
<gopp> I installed ubuntu
<gopp> boot via open firmware the cd
<gopp> and installed on my 160 gig hd
<skywalker> and I did the make install for wine its installed but I need some files and I looked on the net but most of the sights I foung are old
<gopp> but after it told me to reboot
<gopp> all I get is
<gopp> ?mac sad
<skywalker> found*
<gopp> you blinking
<neozen> gopp awwwww
<neozen> how old is this mac?
<gopp> g4 pci graphics
<grazie> gopp: did you use alternate or disktop cd to install?
<skywalker> I did something realy stupied with the ppc files for susse
<grazie> desktop*
<gopp> I used desktop cd
<gopp> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<grazie> so live cd works? you can go online with it?
<gopp> nope
<gopp> nic didn't work
<gopp> or at least when I tryed firefox and ifconfig
<gopp> is network supported in ubuntu
<neozen> yes
<neozen> I believe so
<gopp> how do I access yaboot
<neozen> ...with futzing
<neozen> gopp: no idea
<jlamr> *usually
<neozen> <---------------pc user here
<grazie> gopp: i'm on g4 with no network problems
<gopp> oh
<neozen> whew
<grazie> gopp: I'm asking the questions to find out your problems
<gopp> grazie so how do I access yaboot
<gopp> oh
<gopp> I was able to boot from boot cd
<gopp> in yaboot what do I enter I have boot: from my old yellow dog install
<gopp> boot:
<gopp> I know it isntalled in hdb
<grazie> gopp: just hit tab to see the options
<gopp> but it gives me the boot kernel for ydl
<gopp> 2.4.22
<gopp> and it boots me in to ydl
<grazie> then yaboot is working fine
<gopp> if I want it to boot in to
<gopp> ubuntu how
<grazie> it's just not set up correctly for ubuntu
<gopp> how do I do that
<gopp> in the boot:
<gopp> or do I go somewhere else
<grazie> gopp it would be good to see your /etc/yaboot.conf file
<gopp> I want ubuntu to be defualt
<gopp> so only way to access that is in ydl
<grazie> ok
<gopp> k let me boot up one secon
<gopp> thanks dude
<grazie> gopp: pastebin your /etc/yaboot.conf and /etc/fstab from ubuntu install
<gopp> from the ubuntu install cd
<gopp> k
<gopp> if I can
<gopp> it goign to take some mins
<grazie> gopp: and the output from 'mac-fdisk -l /dev/hda' (ydl may use fdisk - I dunno)
<gopp> k
<gopp> I will do fdisk -l /dev/hda > hd.txt
<gopp> smaba to the box
<gopp> and open it in notepad and paste it
<gopp> grazie I have three hardrives on this computers
<gopp> so hda hdb hdc
<gopp> or d
<gopp> or just ssh better
<gopp> k
<grazie> do you know which you installed ubuntu on?
<gopp> hdb
<gopp> when I looked
<gopp> but I can tell by size
<gopp> 160 gig
<grazie> mount it and pastebin the data
<gopp> k ssh to the box
<gopp> what the paste bin url
<grazie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gopp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7738/
<gopp> k all pasted
<grazie> pastebin your ydl /etc/yaboot.conf on another page
<gopp> k
<grazie> gopp: looks like you've given me the ydl details there
<gopp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7739/
<gopp> the 160 gig hd is where I installed
<gopp> ubuntu
<grazie> gopp: looks like you've pasted the ydl details twice
<neoze1> that would make things go boom if all that's actually in the file
<gopp> oh I see
<gopp> mount the yaboot config from ubuntu
<grazie> gopp: mount the ubuntu disk from ydl
<gopp> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdf /mntpount
<gopp> mountpoint
<gopp>  mount -t ext2 /dev/hdf1 /mnt/ubuntu/
<gopp> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdf1,
<gopp>        or too many mounted file systems
<grazie> gopp: Are you sure you know which is the ubuntu drive?
<gopp> Disk /dev/hdf: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<gopp> this one as this is 160 gig I bought today
<neoze1> ok
<neoze1> did you use ext2 or ext3 in the install
<grazie> gopp: does mac-disk work on ydl?
<neoze1> ...just noticed you used different file systems for the two mount lines above
<gopp> nop
<grazie> gopp: pastbin the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/hdf'
<gopp> this is starnage
<gopp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7741/
<gopp> err
<grazie> gopp: looks like your install didn't work
<gopp> what should I do
<grazie> gopp: you got no errors?
<gopp> nope
<gopp> it said reboot
<gopp> with the dilog box
<grazie> gopp: are you sure you've got the right disk?
<neoze1> straaaaaange
<neoze1> bye all
<grazie> nite neoze1
<gopp> yea
<grazie> gopp: which of the 3 install options did you choose?
<gopp> I used the install icon
<gopp> like when I did on a x86 box
<gopp> should i reboot with  install cd
<grazie> gopp: yes, but you get three options. 1 whole disk, 2, largest free space, 3 Manally paritition
<gopp> oh I said 1
<Darkkish> i give up
<Darkkish> please help me with my broadcom wifi
<Darkkish> i had it set up in kubuntu
<Maul> ok
<Darkkish> recently i installed xubuntu because... i thought i'd like it more
<Maul> tell me whats happening
<Darkkish> well
<grazie> gopp: do you remember which you chose?
<Darkkish> its recongnised in iwconfig
<gopp> the whole disk
<Darkkish> but it says "Access Point: Invalid"
<Darkkish> in iwconfig under eth1
<gopp> grazie do I pick live-powerpc
<grazie> gopp: just hit return
<Maul> Darkkish, try this "iwconfig eth1 essid <ap's name/network name>
<grazie> gopp: did you prepare the disk before installing
<gopp> j reboot
<gopp> the cd
<gopp> I just said whole disk
<gopp> auto one
<gopp> didn't prepare
<grazie> gopp: as it's a brand new disk, you may need to prepare it (write partition map partition etc)
<grazie> gopp: you've booted the live cd?
<jlamr> Darkkish, if you have/can find the drivers, this worked for me -https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<grazie> gopp: ?
<gopp> k
<gopp> it booted
<gopp> going to desktop know
<gopp> going to click instlal icon
<gopp> install
<grazie> gopp: no
<gopp> grazie oh yea it brand new disk
<gopp> oh don't click it
<grazie> gopp: can you open gparted?
<gopp> yea
<gopp> loading gparted
<gopp> scanning devices
<gopp> it says more information
<grazie> gopp: you still got osx?
<gopp> nope
<gopp> all I had was ydl
<gopp> no mac os
<grazie> gopp: gparted says 'more information...'
<gopp> yea
<gopp> like /dev/hdb1 unknown
<gopp>  boot
<grazie> can you not select /dev/hdf
<Maul> well
<gopp> well in the live cd it say hdb
<grazie> ok
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> looks like Darkkish pinged out
<gopp> why does it say ? 0.03 mb unknow
<gopp> hdb1
<BFTD> ohh
<grazie> gopp: I'll need to look up how to prepare the disk
<gopp> k thanks
<Darkkish> idk
<Darkkish> i had the card working rather well on kubuntu
<Darkkish> but i don't remember all that i had to do to get it working
<Darkkish> it was a rediculously lengthy process
<grazie> gopp: I'm not going to be able to find out quickly enough...probably best to google or post on the ppc forum
<gopp> ooo\
<gopp> grazie what if I copy
<gopp> that yaboot
<gopp> in to ydl partion
<grazie> gopp: you;ve not installed anything yet
<gopp> so google it
<gopp> I was able to mount it in
<gopp> live cd
<gopp> and I saw the yaboot .conf
<AngryElf> hey all -- i'm trying to get mp3s working in amarok and i've installed libxine-extracodecs and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly w/o luck -- any ideas?
<grazie> gopp: ?
<gopp> yea
<gopp> I did mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<grazie> gopp: right I think I may know partly why
<gopp> aah
<grazie> just found out the ydl uses pdisk (not mac-fdisk) for mac disks
<gopp> ahh
<gopp> k but know that I have
<gopp> the information
<grazie> ubuntu, gentoo, debian all use  mac-fdisk
<gopp> oh
<grazie> look like gparted isn't working properly also
<gopp> aah
<grazie> boot ydl again and we'll use pdisk this time...fdisk is for dos disks
<gopp> aah'
<gopp> k this is going to take some time
<gopp> brb
<gopp> rebooting
<grazie> does the new disk show as /dev/hdf on ydl?
<gopp> yea
<gopp> and hdb in ubuntu
<gopp> it rebooting
<grazie> just to make life more interesting
<gopp> yea
<grazie> seems slow
<gopp> 350 mhz
<gopp> but it will suit me good
<gopp> for what I want
<grazie> did you install xubuntu?
<gopp> the regular one
* jlamr wouldnt know what to do w/ 160 gigs
<gopp> that the cdr Ihad
<gopp> but I may do apt-get install xubuntu
<grazie> gopp: that machine may have problems with 160G :(
<gopp> hmm
<gopp> it worked fine with 120 gig
<grazie> my 350Hz G3 can't handle more than 120G
<gopp> oh wow
<gopp> even partions
<grazie> no disk size is the limiting factor
<grazie> gopp: you need to find out before we go any further
<gopp> k
<grazie> post on the pppc forum for more info
<gopp> thanks for the help
<grazie> np
<gopp> k booted
<grazie> gopp: you still trying?
<Darkkish> woo
<Darkkish> Maul your thing worked thanks
<gopp> nope
<gopp> gotother things to do
<gopp> for tomrrow
<grazie> just see if 'ofpath /dev/hdf' works if your still booted
<gopp> k
<gopp> I rebooted into ubuntu
<gopp> beucase my ydl is all messed up
<gopp> thta the reason I got new hd
<gopp> to move all my data to this drive with a fresh distro
<gopp> I mean ydl is slow
<gopp> will try that
<grazie> don't bother then
<gopp> oh k
<gopp> what another good distro
<gopp> not ydl
<gopp> all I want this box is for samba
<gopp> it worked great foro 10 years as a samba box
<grazie> for ppc there's not much choice
<grazie> ubuntu is good for easily install. debian and gentoo can be made to go more quickly but take more effort
<gopp> how is ubuntu server for ppc
<gopp> I don't even need a gui much
<gopp> I do but hmm
<grazie> not tried ubuntu as a server. debain would be a better choice
<gopp> for samba
<Darkkish> what is a good wifi manager?
<grazie> not there's not that much difference really
<gopp> is it easy to get debian to load
<gopp> as in install
<grazie> debian is more hassle to install
<gopp> oh
<Darkkish> what is a good wifi manager?
<robin> hello all
<robin> i'm using xubuntu 5.10 (breezy), and on attempt to pull up synaptic or use gksudo apt-get.. i recieve a 'unable to copy xauthorization file..'
<robin> halting the use of either function.
<robin> could someone suggest the reason for why i'm seeing this?
<Darkkish> purely out of curiosity why are you running breezy?
<robin> i'm not fond of the round contours and goofy flash animation when i upgrade to dapper :S
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> well i'm sorry i don't think i can help you with that problem
<Darkkish> haha i just found your post on google though
<Darkkish> how long have you been having this problem?
<robin> i appreciate the response. just today
<robin> i thought i'd try out xubuntu (have been casually using ubuntu dapper for a month now)
<Darkkish> awesome, still don't think i can help you though, sorry
<Darkkish> i've been using kubuntu with xfce installed
<Darkkish> i really liked xfce so i switched to xubuntu and until just a few minutes ago, couldn't get my wireless working... but now i've got it
<robin> hm. i really should have given dapper xubuntu a bit more time--as soon as i got to the desktop i hardbooted and started over haha
<robin> do you know of any problems that could arise through upgrading to xubuntu (+to dapper) from a server install of ubuntu (breezy)?
<Darkkish> I don't, but i havn't been using ubuntu since breezy
<robin> well, linux isn't for loiterers i guess. i'll just update to dapper already and see if that fixes it heh
<robin> nice talking to ya
<Darkkish> lol k
<jdrake> I am attempting to create a launcher that essentially runs a shell script to load up a screen connection on a remote computer through ssh. My attempts fail utterly with the window closing very fast.  My latest attempt is: xfce4-terminal -x ssh hcoop.net ~/screen.sh
<Darkkish> ok
<Darkkish> i give up
<Darkkish> again.
<Darkkish> what is a good battery manager for a laptop that will show up in the xfce system tray
<Darkkish> what is a good battery manager for a laptop that will show up in the xfce system tray, does anyone know?
<Jester45> could someone help me with kernal updates
<Jester45> when i try my normal apt-get upgrade
<Jester45> it holds the back but in synaptic it installs newones and updates others
<jdrake> Jester45: in aptitude try a dist-upgrade
<Jester45> but i only want one set wich ones would i remove
<Jester45> jdrake: im allmost done the synaptic way
<Jester45> i was just wondering why it wants to install others
<firefish> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jdrake> Jester45: My only experience involves certain packages being held back that only a dist-upgrade would solve. However I was only using aptitude at the time.
<Darkkish> i don't really like synaptic
<Darkkish> i really like adept >_>
<Jester45> Install: linux-headers-2.6.17-11, linux-headers-2.6.17-11-386, linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic, linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic upgrade: linux-headers-386, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic
<Jester45> was the way it solved the helb back
<Jester45> i think its was becase i removed the default kernel and replaced it with mine
<Jester45> then when the upgrade was there apt didnt know how to deactivate the kernal and upgrade it because there was no other kernal
<jdrake> Why did you replace the kernel with your own?
<Jester45> becuase i wanted it to run faster
<jdrake> ok...
<jdrake> What makes you think that would make it run faster?
<Jester45> because it optimized
<Jester45> and it did i got 10 more fps from cube
<crimsun> well, you know, those midgets sure pedal faster in a self-compiled kernel.
<jdrake> Jester45: What was your previous fps and is this 3d accelerated?
<Jester45> 140 and yes
<jdrake> So you got an amazing 7% increase. Not really worth it.
<Jester45> it is to me
<crimsun> that's 7% more crack.
<crimsun> Everyone can use 7% more crack.
<jdrake> I doubt the average would even be that high as cube isn't exactly a good test.
<Jester45> and its not only cude that runs faster
<Jester45> cube
<jdrake> Jester45: You could also recompile all the software you run to be 'optimized' for your processor.
<Jester45> nope
<jdrake> I am sure it wouldn't be too much trouble with the source packages...
<Jester45> no much gentoo
<Jester45> o well
<Jester45> i will just leave it
<jdrake> I have a flash drive that doesn't change too greatly, but I do store my school files on it. I have been making backup tarballs (tbz) at about 160mb a pop. I was sort of wondering if there would be a good solid (i.e. can be restored on other than linux) backup method that tracks changes rather than the whole file system image?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Would tar's built-in diff option be enough?
<jdrake> Built in diff you say?
<jdrake> That might be
<jdrake> I am trying tar djvf tarfile.tar.bz2 locationoffilesystem
<jdrake> tar: /media/FLASHY: Not found in archive
<jdrake> -C seems to do something
<jdrake> Doesn't seem to do anything than list files
<highvoltage> 1/win 11
<Darkkish> http://svn.xfce.org/svn/goodies/xfce4-mpc-plugin/trunk/ how would i add this to my repositorys?
<Darkkish> how would i add this to my repositories? http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/ **
<jdrake> Darkkish: It sounds like you are suggesting that you want to put a svn repository into synaptic/aptitude, is that correct?
<Darkkish> well... if thats even possible, yes
<Darkkish> jdrake yes if thats possible
<jdrake> Darkkish: No, they are two different things.
<Darkkish> damn.
<Darkkish> is it worth it?
<jdrake> Well, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Darkkish> i'm trying to get xfce4-mpc-plugin
<Darkkish> http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.4.0/src/ i think this might be fore the repositories, does it look right?
<jdrake> You could use that to download the source and compile it yourself, but your milage may vary.
<Darkkish> well i have a tar.gz
<Darkkish> but i have no idea where to put it... etc
<jdrake> Wait a second, are you trying to get the 'mcs' stuff?
<Darkkish> mpc
<Darkkish> i just want an xfce repository
<Darkkish> that contains everything
<jdrake> Just do not overwrite xfce itself, that could be hazardous (I know: I have tried it).
<Darkkish> I know that
<Darkkish> I'm not trying to do that
<Darkkish> I'm trying to download mods for the panels
<Darkkish> what is the command for opening synaptic?
<jdrake> synaptic
<Darkkish> what about opening it so it asks for a password
<jdrake> sudo synaptic
<Darkkish> >_>
<Darkkish> no
<jdrake> eh?
<Darkkish> even when you do that
<Darkkish> it says its not open as root
<Darkkish> or w/e
<jdrake> hmm, go into a terminal and try it
<Darkkish> well i have it open right now, so i can't really
<jdrake> It should prompt you for a password
<jdrake> Then close it
<Darkkish> it does...
<jdrake> You can download the mpc plugin from the svn repository. I can tell you that you have to change into the directory, do: ./configure && make, then sudo make install. If that worked, then it should now be installed. I make no guarantees about compatibility and don't have too much time to give fine tuned instructions.
<Darkkish> i have no idea how to do that >_>
<jdrake> Hmm, what is this thing and why do you want it?
<Darkkish> well i have it downloaded
<Darkkish> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<jdrake> What does pwd give you back
<Darkkish> sorry i'm a linux n00b so i'll be a bit of a pain
<Darkkish> /home/nick/Desktop
<jdrake> type ls, and copy the results to a pastebin site (like pastebin.ca and paste back the url)
<Darkkish> xfce4-mpc-plugin-0.3.0.tar.gz
<Darkkish> thats it.
<Darkkish> :p
<jdrake> ok, that is fine.
<Darkkish> i keep it nice and clean.
<jdrake> tar xzf xfce4- (the rest of the name can be completed by pressing tab)
<jdrake> Then there should be a new entry.
<Darkkish> ok there appears to be a new dir or file
<Darkkish> a new dir
<jdrake> ok, cd xfce4-mpc-plugin-0.3.0
<jdrake> Or whatever the name is
<Darkkish> k
<Darkkish> in
<jdrake> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Darkkish> wow
<Darkkish> ok
<jdrake> There may be other options, but I do not know them, so I am going simplified route.
<Darkkish> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables -_-
<jdrake> Type gcc
<Darkkish> gcc: no input fules
<Darkkish> files*
<jdrake> Hmm, you are missing compiler stuff I suspect.
<Darkkish> probably
<Darkkish> its a pretty clean install'
<jdrake> Find out if binutils are installed
<Darkkish> yes it is
<jdrake> libc6-dev
<Darkkish> k i'm installing that
<Darkkish> k thats installed...
<Darkkish> now it appears to be working
<jdrake> Go and check all of the xfce packages and make sure that all of the -dev versions are installed.
<jdrake> Only the -dev versions for what you currently have installed that is.
<jdrake> You will be installing quite a few packages I suspect.
<jdrake> You can probably do a multiple selection with control and clicking each one
<Darkkish> not in synaptic i don't think
<jdrake> Also, I wouldn't be too concerned about you being a newbie, you are definitely trying and have a good grounding in some of the basics.
<Darkkish> yeah
<jdrake> I have done it in synaptic, but whatever, just get the task done some way :p.
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> shit
<Darkkish> *** The required package libxfce4panel-1.0 was not found on your system.
<Darkkish> please install or adjust yadda yadda
<Darkkish> i don't really have time for this >_> i wish i did, i really want to get this working.
<Darkkish> but i g2g man
<Darkkish> thanks for all your help so far
<Darkkish> night
<jdrake> No, problem
<jdrake> night.
<leaphisto> anyone familiar with the nomachine nx software?
<kristjans> how do i access
<kristjans> my usb memory stick
<SatanGolga> mine pops up on the Desktop
<kristjans> okay
<kristjans> i'll see if it is in the desktop directory, thx
<kristjans> hm
<kristjans> is it possible to restore files on it?
<kristjans> :P
<kristjans> i did something real stupid
<kristjans> i know there were some applications
<kristjans> for windows that restored hdd, but it's
<kristjans> physical
<cryosphere> how do I set up my printer?
<leaphisto> how can i access my recent x-session?
<leaphisto> or how can i start x11vnc by remote
<Odd_Bloke> My terminal window takes a long time to refresh the screen whenever I change tabs or move to it from a different window. Is this to be expected?
<NthDegree> Odd_Bloke, what spec PC do you have?
<Odd_Bloke> NthDegree: Athlon64 XP3000+ w/GeForce2 (using nv drivers).
<NthDegree> Odd_Bloke, try with the nvidia drivers
<NthDegree> as opposed to nv
<Odd_Bloke> NthDegree: Can't get them to work ATM.
<NthDegree> there's 2 lots
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, I know.
<NthDegree> neither of them work?
<Odd_Bloke> I'm getting a kernel/driver mismatch when I try the legacy drivers.
<NthDegree> hmmm
<Odd_Bloke> And the normal drivers never worked for me in Edgy.
* Odd_Bloke is running Feisty.
<NthDegree> that may be why it's slow
<NthDegree> I haven't personally tried feisty
<NthDegree> but I can tell you this:
<NthDegree> it's likely to have a certain amount of debug stuff switched on
<NthDegree> which will slow it a bit
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, that probably explains it.
<Odd_Bloke> It's no biggie, I was just wondering if I was doing something stupid. :p
* Odd_Bloke has managed to install the normal NVidia drivers, and they're working a treat.
<Odd_Bloke> Where should I file bugs against Xubuntu Feisty?
<gpocentek> Odd_Bloke: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Vincent_k> is there a command to check disk capacity?
<Odd_Bloke> Vincent_k: 'df -h'
<Vincent_k> thanks
<Odd_Bloke> No worries.
<linux_> hey anyone
<darrend_laptop> anyone know why there's no init.d script for iptables?  What's the recommended way of re-applying rules on startup?
<linux_> what about probel with desktop refresh in xubuntu?
<linux_> gamin/thunar bug
<darrend_laptop> (or am I better off asking in #ubuntu perhaps)
* darrend_laptop goes to ask there..
<Darkkish^zZz> so did ./make --prefix=/usr
<Darkkish^zZz> er
<Darkkish^zZz> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Darkkish^zZz> and then ./configure && make
<Darkkish^zZz> but the file isn't showing up where it should...
<frojnd> I opened torrent with return
<frojnd> and then I set the path to download by ^O
<frojnd> it was like ./media/sdb2/games/
<frojnd> and torrent is still unactive
<frojnd> if I ^s torrent will start downloading?
<grazie>  frojnd you talking about rtorrent? Don't know of a rtorrent channel.... maybe you should ping leaphisto? ....and take it #xubuntu-offtopic
<BFTD> hey sacater
<sacater> hi
<sacater> how u
<BFTD> not good
<BFTD> I'm dieing
<BFTD> some guy is stealing my village
<frojnd> leaphisto: here?
<sacater> BFTD: im back, village theft is terrible
<BFTD> sacater, haha tribalwars.net
<sacater> ah
<BFTD> how would i open a .rar in linux?
<Odd_Bloke> BFTD: Install unrar?
<gabkdlly> BFTD: I like file-roller myself
<gabkdlly> but you will still need to install unrar
<BFTD> I can't find unrar
<gabkdlly> did you try the synaptic search feature?
<BFTD> got it
<ephemeros> evening
<grazie> hi there
<grazie> Well 7 is about the lowest by far I've seen on this channel :)
<tuxcrafter> JIM were are you
<tuxcrafter> j1mc: are you thre
<posingaspopular> tuxcrafter: he's not there
<posingaspopular> he's not in #ubuntu-chicago
<tuxcrafter> posingaspopular: do you no where he is
<posingaspopular> tuxcrafter: probably work.
<tuxcrafter> alright
<posingaspopular> from what i know
<posingaspopular> he usually logs in around 6
<posingaspopular> or 3 hours from now
<posingaspopular> chicago time
<tuxcrafter> than it is midnight here :-D
<tuxcrafter> here is +1 UTC
<lesshaste> is it possible to get the beryl eye candy with xfce?
<grazie> lesshaste: yes
<lesshaste> grazie, could you give me some tips please :)
<lesshaste> grazie, I want something to impress my mac friends :)
<posingaspopular> lesshaste: if thats the case, get Aero
<posingaspopular> I kid, I kid
<lesshaste> I don't even know what aero is
<grazie> lesshaste: on installing beryl or just getting a distro with xfce + beryl
<OsamaBinAWESOME> lesshaste: it's the vista eye candy
<OsamaBinAWESOME> it sucks
<lesshaste> grazie, on installing beryl and making it beautiful I suppose
<grazie> !beryl | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<grazie> lesshaste: or check out the forums...it can be tricky to get it working
<grazie> lesshaste: you on x86?
<lesshaste> yes
<lesshaste> toshiba r200
<lesshaste> intel 915G chipset
<grazie> lesshaste: sam is a really good distro for checking out xfce+beryl...just download it
<lesshaste> a new linux distro??
<lesshaste> I would rather to it from the current setup.. reinstalling is a pain for me
<grazie> sam is a live cd.
<grazie> I don't like beryl particularly, although there's same great work been done...not the best person to ask
<Dylan_> Is anyone here that could help me?
<posingasopular> Dylan_: what did you break?
* grazie thinks breaking things is part of the fun of linux
<Prodoc> good evenin'
<Dylan_> well, i am trying to install xubuntu on a ibook G3/ one usb/ blue laptop, but it tells me that i don't have enough ram, also if i get it to work, it loads so slowly that it took about a half hour to load the icons
<grazie> Dylan_: you need the alternate cd
<Prodoc> I just installed xubuntu and everything worked like a charm, congrats!
<Dylan_> ah....where could i get that
<grazie> Dylan_: same page you got the desktop cd?
<Prodoc> even installing php5 and mysql worked without any problems but postgresql didn't
<grazie> !download | Dylan_
<ubotu> Dylan_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Dylan_> I do not under stand what teh alternate CD is... is it the other release?
<Dylan_> Oh jeez, i said teh. Sorry.
<Prodoc> first I used 'sudo apt-get install postgresql' but I got the following error: 'Package postgresql is not available...However the following packages replace it: postgresql-common postgresql-client-common'
<Prodoc> so I entered 'sudo apt-get install postgresql-common postgresql-client-common'
<Prodoc> though I've got the feeling nothing much got installed
<grazie> Prodoc: synaptic is a great tool for searching and then installing related packages
<Prodoc> heh, now why didn't I think of that :-$ I just did what was written in the ubuntu documentation
<grazie> :)
<Prodoc> should I remove postgresql-common and postgresql-client-common again?
<Dylan_> Thanks, I see it now. It should work fine with only 3 gigs of Hard Drive memory, right?
<grazie> Prodoc: I wouldn't unless you don't think you need them any more
<grazie> Dylan_: it'll fit.. no much scope for lots of apps and data though....how much ram?
<grazie> not*
<Prodoc> to tell you the truth I don't have a clue what they are for, I just installed it because it was suggested in the error message
<Dylan_> The person before me upgraded it.... so around 90 mb
<grazie> Prodoc: they're client packages to a postgresql db//if that what's you want?
<Dylan_> OSX was so slow and glitchy i had to get rid of it.
<grazie> Dylan_: 90mb will work...no go for osx though :(
<Prodoc> I want to run postgresql to play with it but I've never done it before
<Dylan_> it took about 4-6 mins to start up
<grazie> Prodoc: any particular reason for wanting postgresql rather than mysql?
<Prodoc> because I want to get familiar with that db as well
<Prodoc> so I'm setting up a dev environment
<Prodoc> for website devb
<Prodoc> -b
<Prodoc> or at least trying to ;-)
<Prodoc> but I see that those packages are required anyway
<grazie> Prodoc: a db server is not much good without clients....would be easier to try one and then the other one later
<Prodoc> I need both db's for different projects
<Prodoc> where in xubuntu can I find an overview of my system specs?
<Prodoc> I've got a second HD in my system which isn't partitioned yet though I can find a place to do so
<skywalker> hello anyone have a problem with updateing?
<grazie> skywalker: using update manager?
<grazie> Prodoc: gparted is great tool to set up partitions on a disk
<skywalker> yea when I update it changed my internet connection to wired connection and Iam on a wireless and then I cant get online anymore unless I boot to the other kern  10 not 11
<avalon_> Can someone explain to me how I can get my USB Headset working with the Xine engine?
<grazie> skywalker: so you've got a network config problem?
<skywalker> only when I update
<Prodoc> there's no tool included by default which can create one big partition on the second hd?
<skywalker> so I picked install security updats only
<grazie> skywalker: this happens every time you try to update?
<skywalker> and I had the same problem with the 11 but I styll booted to 10 and I was wondering if the security updates are running in 10 as well?
<skywalker> yes
<grazie> Prodoc: there's no gui tools by default, but linux cli tools are standard
<skywalker> in the software sources I have to conf
<grazie> skywalker: I'm have trouble understanding. What do you mean by 10 and 11?
<Prodoc> ok, and a gui for all general system specs? (CPU, RAM, etc)
<skywalker> Iam running Ubuntu 10 the version of the kernial
<skywalker> sorry tyop*
<skywalker> tired
<Prodoc> not as in usage but amount of RAM present, CPU spee, etc
<Prodoc> +d
<grazie> Prodoc: htop is a great little graphic tool (in the repos), but not a gui. There are lots of choices...it's up to you to find what you want
<Prodoc> ok, thanks for all the info grazie
<grazie> np
<Prodoc> (gparted works like a charm)
<skywalker> grazie the Kernel 10 upgradeing to 11
<skywalker> Ubuntu 6.10
<grazie> skywalker: in a terminal type 'uname -r'
<grazie> skywalker: that will return the kernal version
<grazie> maxamillion: hi
<skywalker> ok 2.6.17-10-generic
<maxamillion> grazie: hello
* maxamillion is setting up a testing server for the office :)
<skywalker> now if I go and upgrade to 2.6.17-11-generic it changes my network card to wired connection
<skywalker> no more wireless
<skywalker> gone
<skywalker> poof lol
<grazie> skywalker: I understand now
<skywalker> not realy a big problem Iam just alittel worried about the security
<RememberPOL> Is there a GUI NTP client available?
<grazie> skywalker: not a security problem I don't think
<grazie> RememberPOL: ftp?
<RememberPOL> NTP
<BFTD> I art here
<skywalker> mmm okthen I dont care
<skywalker> great
<skywalker> lol
<grazie> skywalker: when the kernel is updated, kernel modules need to be updated too. Your wifi modules should have been updated too
<RememberPOL> grazie: An interface to `ntpdate`.. It comes standard in Ubuntu.
<grazie> RememberPOL: I don't know of any gui. What the gui called in Ubuntu?
<RememberPOL> Probably gnome-*something.
<skywalker> mmm grazie what is Proprietary drivers for devices?
<RememberPOL> grazie: Actually, it appears to be `time-admin`
<RememberPOL> And it _is_ available on Xubuntu...
<RememberPOL> There's just no easy link to it...
<RememberPOL> In Ubuntu's gnome setup, if you right click on the task bar clock, you get the option to invoke `time-admin`.
<grazie> skywalker: I don't understand you question
<lobianco> hello all ... it's my first time on IRC ;-)
<maxamillion> lobianco: welcome :)
<grazie> RememberPOL: can you not right click and get props in gnome?
<RememberPOL> ....
<skywalker> in the software sources
<grazie> lobianco: hi there
<RememberPOL> This is Xubuntu
<RememberPOL> XFCE
<lobianco> thanks maxamillion
<grazie> RememberPOL: You telling about an app on Ubuntu!
<lobianco> I have a problem installaing xubuntu...
<lobianco> can I ask it here?
<RememberPOL> grazie: Forget it.  I figured it out.
<skywalker> I like Ubuntu I cant wate to put it my laptop
<RememberPOL> I'm running Xubuntu 6.10 on my laptop
<RememberPOL> Had mainstream Ubuntu, before
<skywalker> its a IBM so it should be more compatidle
<hyper_ch> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hyper_ch> !java virtual machine
<RememberPOL> Everything works fine except for the fact I need to restart and turn off by holding the button at password screen because the system hangs on shutdown :|
<maxamillion> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skywalker> compatible*
<maxamillion> !info jvm
<ubotu> Package jvm does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<RememberPOL> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RememberPOL> *shrug*
<jmichaelx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you know what package jvm is?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: sun-java5-jvm
<maxamillion> !info sun-java5-jvm
<ubotu> Package sun-java5-jvm does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<maxamillion> hmmmm
<maxamillion> hold on
<lobianco> I am try to install "alternative CD" on a old 64 MB laptop but I am suck with "Configuring anthy".. I mean hours on 65%.. and I am not the only one..
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I have now installed cacao and jamvm
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oooo ... it's jre for java runtime environment
<grazie> lobianco: you can kill the process
<maxamillion> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<hyper_ch> where can I find the executable?
<skywalker> I got wine 31 to run for the first time in my linuxing
<Ubugtu> Wine bug 31 in misc-bugs "Enhancement:  Add ability for user to take bug with one click" [Enhancement,Closed: fixed]  http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31
<grazie> :)
<skywalker> lol
<skywalker> wine
<skywalker> wine31
<skywalker> hoo  how come only 72 people
<skywalker> why the other channel is 100000000000 people on it thats insane
<lobianco> hello.. I am suck with xubuntu installation....
<skywalker> wine 31
<Ubugtu> Wine bug 31 in misc-bugs "Enhancement:  Add ability for user to take bug with one click" [Enhancement,Closed: fixed]  http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31
<lobianco> it stops on 65% on "Configuring anthy"... any advise??
<grazie> lobianco: you can kill the process anthy
<grazie> lobianco: hit atl+f2
<lobianco> how can find the PID...??
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: /etc/java-1.5.0-sun/ /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/
<maxamillion> hyper_ch:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i dunno why my paste brought in the /etc/java-1.5.0-sun/  ... sorry
<lobianco> grazie: "killall anthy" ?
<grazie> lobianco: try that yes
<lobianco> grazie: "no process killed".. really I think it is the installer process that is running, not anthy
<grazie> lobianco: try 'grep aux | grep -i anthy'
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: can you try getting a program to run?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: sure
<maxamillion> what's up?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: http://www.steuern.sg.ch/home/sachthemen/eservices/ereigniss/schrit/download_der_steuererklaerung.Download.html?os=Linux
<hyper_ch> trying to get this tax program to run
<hyper_ch> http://www.steuern.sg.ch/home/sachthemen/eservices/ereigniss/schrit/download_der_steuererklaerung.html
<grazie> lobianco: this should work  'grep aux | grep -i mkworddic'
<hyper_ch> Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<hyper_ch> You can also try to delete the JVM cache file /home/hyper/.install4j
<hyper_ch> but I pointed out that jre folder :(
<lobianco> grazie: doesn't do anything.. also here they discuss of the same error: http://irc-archive.com/read/FreeNode/linux/2007-01-05/18 (user jonty_rocks3)
<lobianco> grazie: now I try the latter one..
<grazie> lobianco: here to >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1746624
<BFTD> hyper_ch, it works great for me
<hyper_ch> WHY=?????
<hyper_ch> :(
<BFTD> hrm...
<BFTD> hold on
<BFTD> hyper_ch do you have the multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<hyper_ch> BFTD: yes
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i can't speak the langauge ... but the application launched an installer ... is that enough of a test?
<BFTD> hyper_ch install jre 1.6
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: yes it is
<hyper_ch> BFTD: what's the package?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: try running ... "sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java"
<BFTD> not sure
<BFTD> I'm not in Xubuntu atm
<hyper_ch> BFTD: thx :)
<BFTD> jsut search for jre or java
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: hmm, I got it working now also after I did set the path in the installer.sh file itself
<BFTD> I usually install everything on those subjects and se if it works :P
<hyper_ch> thx for the help :)
<lobianco> thanks grazie.. I didn't find it with google.. I solved with PS and then killing the process.. it is now continue the installation..
<grazie> lobianco: great!
<leaphisto> frojnd: now here
<lobianco> ;-)
<hyper_ch> I think it's great that they offer the tax program also for linux :)
<hyper_ch> well, it's written in java hence not much complications to get it to run on windows or mac or linux :) but still it's great
<frojnd> leaphisto: I have for my default path for downloading: /media/sdb2/ and now don't know how to reseed the torrents that are in ./
<frojnd> we are talking about rtorrent
<yaccin> anyone running feisty?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yaccin> :P
<yaccin> is xubuntu feisty as stable as kubuntu feisty? ^^
<maxamillion> yaccin: not at the moment i don't think so
<yaccin> ah ok
<atarinox> hi, can somebody help me out. i'm trying to figure out how to access windows shared folders on my local network in xubuntu
<maxamillion> yaccin: but then again ... i haven't touched kubuntu so i could be wrong
<yaccin> so better use edgy with xfce? :)
<yaccin> heh
<atarinox> i installed hte packages under system>shared folders
<yaccin> im running kubuntu feisty now :)
<maxamillion> probably
<atarinox> now im lost
<yaccin> atarinox: it would be easy with konqueror :/
<hyper_ch> yaccin: konqui can also be installed :)
<yaccin> hyper_ch: but isnt by default :D
<yaccin> oh... how do i add gtk/metacity themes i downloaded from xfce-look or gnome-look?
<yaccin> on kde tehres systemseetings where you can easyli install them
<yaccin> *settings
<yaccin> gah damn my typing :D
<notMaxamillion> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<notMaxamillion> bah!!!
<yaccin> !(&$ my typing? ^_^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my typing? ^_^ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> lol
<hyper_ch> well, yaccin the things that are default were made upon a choice by someone but that choice doesn't say it's the best one for everybody :9
<yaccin> !changethemes isnt really helpfull
<yaccin> hyper_ch: i know :)
<yaccin> hmm i would be happy if tehre was a DE like xfce, based on QT and not GTK annd as easyli configurable as KDE is ^^
<grazie> yaccin: extract themes to ~/.themes and icons to ~/.icons...done
<yaccin> ah thx :)
<yaccin> thats great :D
<yaccin> when you install xubuntu do you already have k3b or something like that?
<grazie> yaccin: Xfburn....never worked for me...I use graveman which is great
<yaccin> never heard of both :D ill take a look at them
<skywalker> is thier anymore free emulatiors besides wine
<yaccin> do they both burn DVDs also?
<yaccin> graveman does :)
<skywalker> I only run one windums app its a chat prog
<maxamillion> graveman is awesome
<grazie> yaccin: Xfburn - no
<yaccin> !graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (edgy), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<yaccin> i love k3b :)
<BFTD> !graveman
<hyper_ch> yaccin: i use also k3b and k9copy
<yaccin> hmm is there a gtk-based application like amarok?
<grazie> k3b is out of place on xfce
<yaccin> k9copy is great :)
<yaccin> but i dont have a DVD Burner yet
<yaccin> but i ordered one today
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> graveman looks nice :)
<yaccin> i think ill try it
<hyper_ch> grazie: why?
<grazie> hyper_ch:  those kdelibs....alternates are nearly always better
<skywalker> !Microsucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> grazie: why? or rather compared to what are they better?
<skywalker> !Nukerosoft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nukerosoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> yaccin: never used amarok, but exaile is supposed to be getting good
<grazie> hyper_ch: any app on xfce that doesn't need resource hungry kdelibs will always have advantages
<hyper_ch> grazie: for something compared to be better you relay on some kind of value-system... however if you the basic principles on what you base your values on then something else can be considered better... in my case I don't restrict myself on gtk / qt issues
<hyper_ch> grazie: your value system is only based on system usage... I base  my value system of what app can do the best for my needs...
<grazie> hyper_ch: absolutely...each to their own....but I installed xfce to light...top priority
<grazie> hyper_ch: having said always prefer to use opera over any of the alternatives
<hyper_ch> grazie: I didn't... I installed it because default kde and gnome has just too much unnecessary eyecandy :) I differentiate between gui and usability :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: shouldn't you go for lynx then instead of Opera?
<yaccin> oh exaile looks nice
<yaccin> and it has playlist-tabs :D
<PGraves> Guys, I just installed Ubuntu on a brand new system and I can't get any sound.... I'm a linux novice and I've been googling, but not having too much luck on solving this problem. Can someone help me?
<grazie> hyper_ch: being using opera for quite a while and I like it...lynx just doesn't compare
#xubuntu 2007-02-28
<maxamillion> grazie: lol
<maxamillion> links2 ;)
<yaccin> i dont like opera ^^
<hyper_ch> grazie: but if you follow your dogma of being light then you should use lynx... :)
<maxamillion> yaccin: me either ... i use firefox because i can't find one i like better
* maxamillion awaits iceweasel
<grazie> hyper_ch: no dogma here
<yaccin> i love konqueror
<yaccin> firefox comes second
<hyper_ch> for the same reasons I use a lot of kde appz because the rest just doesn't compare
<yaccin> :D
<hyper_ch> konqui is really great... I love the split view thing :)
<yaccin> hyper_ch: yes, kde is so great :) i cant wait for KDE 4 :D
<grazie> I quite like dillo though
<hyper_ch> I not only have a 2-pane manager but multi-pane one
<skywalker> I like kde too this is as much of the Gnome I ever used
<grazie> PGraves: most sound problem are due to mixer. Have you checked?
<PGraves> can anyone help me get sound on my new Ubuntu install?
<hyper_ch> and of course fish:// with kate is also nice
<yaccin> i tried dolhpin, and i also like it, but its not as good as konqueror atm
<yaccin> but it has some nice features :)
<PGraves> grazie, I am a complete novice... I have checked some things that google listed, but I can't say definitively that I've checked anything correctly
<hyper_ch> anyway, I'm off to bed... thx maxamillion for helping with the tax thingy
<yaccin> and i dont like gaim, because kopete is so much better :)
<grazie> nite hyper_ch
<yaccin> gnight
<yaccin> brb
<grazie> PGraves: can you open a terminal?
<PGraves> yes
<skywalker> I benn useing Mozzila
<PGraves> open
<skywalker> been*
<grazie> PGraves: type in 'alsamixer'
<PGraves> grazie, can I message you in private? (to avoid flooding this room)
<PGraves> should I do that as the current user or root?
<grazie> PGraves: user should be fine
<grazie> PGraves: ok?
<skywalker> sndconfig
<skywalker> dont work
<grazie> PGraves: do any of the channels have MM at the bottom? Particularly the Master and PCM?
<PGraves> alsamixer is up
<PGraves> Master Mono says MM
<PGraves> Surround says MM
<PGraves> Center says MM
<PGraves> LFE says MM
<PGraves> Line says MM
<PGraves> Mic says MM
<grazie> PGraves: ok stop
<PGraves> k
<skywalker> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<grazie> skywalker: hang on momemtn
<skywalker> :-)
<skywalker> its alright
<skywalker> I ahve no output
<skywalker> have*
<grazie> PGraves: you can use the arrow key to move to different channels
<grazie> PGraves: on master enter m
<PGraves> I did that and it changed the description at the top to say "Master[Off] "  it did just say "Master"
<grazie> PGraves: that should probably do it. What sound card do you have...it should say at the top
<PGraves> Card: Intel ICH
<PGraves> Chip: Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<grazie> PGraves: OK. Don't exit and play a media file with another app
<PGraves> by default, a Wav should be able to be played correct?
<grazie> PGraves: usually yes
<grazie> PGraves: there's a load of media files in the example directory of your home folder
<PGraves> Totem says I need a decoder to play a Wav file
<grazie> PGraves: look in the examples folder for ogg files
<PGraves> I opened an ogg file
<grazie> sound?
<PGraves> it acts like its playing, but I dont hear anything
<Darkkish> uhhh
<Darkkish> what is mped?
<Darkkish> because i just accedentally installed it with apt-get
<grazie> PGraves: all you sound hardware works?
<maxamillion> !mped | Darkkish
<ubotu> darkkish: mped: Minimum Profit, a programmer's text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.17-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 436 kB
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> well thats not so bad :p
<maxamillion> :)
<PGraves> I have a brand new motherboard with onboard sound and I have tested the speakers on another computer
<maxamillion> Darkkish: worst case ... just remove it ;)
<Darkkish> so i compiled and installed the mpd client plugin for the xfce panel
<Darkkish> but when i mouse over it (like to press a button) it dissapears off the panel...
<grazie> PGraves: list all the channel that have mm at the bottom after mic
<Darkkish> any idea why?
<maxamillion> Darkkish: uhmmm ... not a clue, but that sounds like quote the bug
<Darkkish> whats that?
<Darkkish> oh quite
<Darkkish> yes
<Darkkish> its irritating.
<Darkkish> also
<Darkkish> wavelan
<Darkkish> wont detect my wifi device...
<Darkkish> even though i'm using it to connect to the internet
<maxamillion> Darkkish: what is wavelan?
<PGraves> Mic Boos, Phone, Aux, Duplicat
<grazie> PGraves: what number is above master and pcm?
<PGraves> Master is 77
<Darkkish> !wavelan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wavelan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PGraves> PCM is 84
<Darkkish> !xfce4-wavelan-plugin
<Darkkish> ...
<ubotu> xfce4-wavelan-plugin: wavelan status plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 140 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Darkkish> there
<Darkkish> Written by Benedikt Meurer, this plugin is used to display stats from a wireless lan interface (signal state, signal quality, network name (SSID)). It supports NetBSD, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, and Linux.
<grazie> PGraves: well the sound driver is installed and mixer looks good
<grazie> PGraves: all I can suggest is working through the troubleshooting guide
<grazie> !sound | PGraves
<ubotu> PGraves: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<grazie> maxamillion: I think I upset hyper
<maxamillion> grazie: how so?
<grazie> maxamillion: kde apps
<Darkkish> so nobody knows why i'm getting the error with xfce4-mpc-plugin ?
<maxamillion> grazie: come to -offtopic real quick please
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpc-plugin
<PGraves> Grazie, could it have anything to do with the fact that I installed teh AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<Darkkish> >_<
<grazie> PGraves: you have AMD64 then?
<Dylan_> More help needed.
<Dylan_> I burned the disk, it was working, but i got to the partitioning harddrive part, and it won't work.
<PGraves> yes
<grazie> PGraves: could be that setting up an AMD64 alsa driver is more problematic
<grazie> someone here may know... maxamillion?
<maxamillion> what's up?
<maxamillion> sorry ... i was configing a server
<grazie> maxamillion: is setting up alsa on amd64 problematic do you know?
<Darkkish> is your xubuntu 32 bit?
<Darkkish> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<maxamillion> i have both 64 and 32 bit running
<maxamillion> grazie: not at all
<maxamillion> grazie: well ... not for me
<grazie> PGraves: dunno
<PGraves> brb
<maxamillion> had a terminal freeze on me so i thought i would Xkill it ... but then it fragged all my other term windows, so irssi went bye bye :(
<Darkkish> maxamillion why wouldn't my xfce app recognize my wifi card even when i have it set to eth1 (my working broadcom wifi card)
<maxamillion> Darkkish: you need wifi-radar
<maxamillion> sudo aptitude install wifi-radar
<maxamillion> !wifi-radar | Darkkish
<ubotu> darkkish: wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Darkkish> uh.. k
<Darkkish> does it show in the sys tray?
<maxamillion> Darkkish: no ... you would need network-manager-gnome for that
<Darkkish> !network-manager-gnome | Darkkish
<maxamillion> Darkkish: and then add nm-applet to your auto started applications
<Darkkish> nm-applet?
<maxamillion> Darkkish: yeah ... its the panel plugin for network-manager-gnome
<Darkkish> k
<Darkkish> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PGraves> I went through the troubleshooting guide... anyone else have any ideas for not having sound on a FRESH install of Ubuntu 6.01 AMD64?
<Darkkish> PGraves i had that problem
<Darkkish> but...
<Darkkish> only inside of wine
<Darkkish> other than that my sound worked fine
<Darkkish> what kind of mobo do you have?
<PGraves> I cant play sound in anything
<PGraves> its a Biostar GeForce 6100 AM2 Motherboard with an nForce 410 chipset
<Darkkish> interesting
<Darkkish> i have no idea, but it might be related to nforce
<Darkkish> MagicFab i can't find nm-applet
<Darkkish> maxamillion*
<maxamillion> Darkkish: did you install network-manager-gnome?
<Darkkish> yes
<grazie> PGraves: have you updated the software since installation?
<maxamillion> Darkkish: Alt+F2 and enter nm-applet
<Darkkish> i can run it, but i don't see anything
<Lars_G> Are there no "official" debs for 4.4.0 ?
<PGraves> no i have not installed any updates to anything except kde
<Darkkish> k maxamillion now what?
<grazie> Lars_G: nothing for edgy that I know of
<Lars_G> gratzie grazie
<maxamillion> Darkkish: did it show up in the panel?
<Darkkish> um i don't see it anywhere...
<grazie> PGraves: sound works on kubuntu?
<maxamillion> Darkkish: hmmm... lemme get you a link
<maxamillion> Darkkish: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239178
<PGraves> no
<PGraves> sound doesnt work in gnome or kde
<maxamillion> PGraves: you tried edgy by any chance?
<Darkkish> maxamillion it appears to have worked... except it just auto logged out
<maxamillion> Darkkish: that's different
<Darkkish> maxamillion yeah according to this it could be related to a number of things.. including low diskspace (not likely) or program malfunctions
<maxamillion> :(
<PGraves> Im going to go try a different motherboard CPU, & Memory
<yaccin> what was that mediaplayer like amarok called? ^^
<PGraves> :) It helps that I run a computer shop :)
<maxamillion> PGraves: well that's conventient :)
<maxamillion> yaccin: its on the tip of my thought process i just cant remember ... gimme a min.
<Darkkish> maxamillion how do i log out of an xterm console?
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> 'exit'
<PGraves> Can I just Move the hard drive to the other setup, or will I have to reinstall the OS like I would in Windows if I replaced teh Motherboard
<yaccin> something like exile?
<Darkkish> i seem to have fixed it except... i have 3 instances of that program in my task bar
<Darkkish> >_>
<maxamillion> Darkkish: :(
<Darkkish> oh well
<Darkkish> i know how to fix that.
<maxamillion> PGraves: uhmmm... not sure, try it out and see
<yaccin> hmm does xfce use gtk1? o.O
<maxamillion> yaccin: no
<yaccin> hmm
<maxamillion> gtk2
<yaccin> this gtk-theme looks kinda ugly
<yaccin> not like it should
<yaccin> :(
<maxamillion> which one?
<yaccin> vistabut
<yaccin> (yes, i know) :D
<maxamillion> .....
<yaccin> remembered that mediaplayer? ^^
<maxamillion> workin on it .... :/
<yaccin> :)
<maxamillion> yaccin: http://www.exaile.org/trac <---?
<yaccin> ah thx
<yaccin> :)
<maxamillion> ;)
<yaccin> so any clues with fixing that theme? ^^
<maxamillion> yaccin: not really .... i don't do much theme stuffs
<BFTD> where's the ubuntu checksum?
<BFTD> argh
<maxamillion> lol
<Darkkish> also when i restarted my internet connection stopped working >_> well.. really i just can't connect to my router...
<grazie> PGraves: you can just the move the hard drive. you may have a few driver issues, but you can sort all that out with the live cd
<maxamillion> Darkkish: sudo dhclient
<Darkkish> well... i think the connection is fine
<Darkkish> I just can't connect
<Darkkish> to my router >.<
<maxamillion> :(
<yaccin> hmm i get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0" but it is installed :(
<maxamillion> ....?
<yaccin> when i try to install exaile
<maxamillion> oh ... hmmm
<maxamillion> i dunno, i use xmms myself
<yaccin> :/
<Darkkish> maxamillion i got wifi working again
<Darkkish> but networkmanager says "No network connection"
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> i dunno to be honest
<maxamillion> i gotta run, getting off work
<Darkkish> mk
<Darkkish> i hope when i go to work i can just sit around on IRC all day...
<yaccin> i do :D
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<Darkkish> when i do alt + f10
<Darkkish> alt f2 *
<Darkkish> and type in synaptic
<Darkkish> it says "starting without admin privs"
<Darkkish> how can i make it ask for the password on startup (w/o using sudo)
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<Darkkish> lalal
<skywalker> !hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<skywalker> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<skywalker> !ATP
<ubotu> atp: text to PostScript converter with some C syntax highlighting. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-11 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<grazie> Darkkish: you have a problem running synaptic from the menu?
<Darkkish> atp = adenocinetriphosphate
<Darkkish> grazie yeah from a custom menu
<Darkkish> all i have for the command is "synaptic"
<grazie> Darkkish: you need 'gksu synaptic'
<Darkkish> and when it starts instead of prompting for a password it just says "running w/o admin privs"
<Darkkish> gksu
<Darkkish> thank you
<grazie> np
<Darkkish> grazie thats exactly what i wanted
<skywalker> to run some programes you have to be in root wheir do I loggin to root?
<skywalker> for the programe?
<Darkkish> skywalker on the commandline?
<skywalker> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Darkkish> running it from where?
<skywalker> hey Darkkish you use wine?
<skywalker> I like the new version
<Darkkish> skywalker i used to
<Darkkish> when i had linux on my main box
<Darkkish> and played wow
<skywalker> I use paltalk to talk to some familey paltalk is the only windows programe I use
<Darkkish> i see
<Darkkish> !paltalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paltalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Darkkish> i've never heard of paltalk
<skywalker> and it works with the new version but it is styll buggy because I cant  send pm's
<Darkkish> what i do know
<skywalker> but it starts and everything I think Iam missing some DLL's or something like that Iam styll working on it
<Darkkish> is that all of the paltalk servers run linux, and all of the clients run windows, that seems kind of rediculous
<skywalker> yes and all the people in the computer rooms are mean windows vista lovers
<skywalker> lol
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> vista is... Ok...
<Darkkish> i havn't used it too much so far, but from what i have used, its all graphical and there is nothing that techincally impressive
<skywalker> well Vista changed my digtial life
<grazie> skywalker: swearing is not allowed on this channel
<skywalker> ahhahaha
<Darkkish> what?
<Darkkish> oh lol
<grazie> vista = bad language
<Darkkish> sorry i'm slow
<Darkkish> why grazie are you afraid of it?
<grazie> i'm afraid of M$
<Darkkish> lol
<atarinox> does anybody here have experience with Samba and accessing Windows shared folders on a LAN
<grazie> !samba | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<grazie> atarinox: no use?
<Darkkish> what is it?
<atarinox> grazie: i'm on that tutorial now
<atarinox> i have a question about it though, if you can help....when they say: The Windows computer name is servername, this can be either an IP address or an assigned name....do they mean the actual shared folder name on the network, or the name of the workgroup itself, something like MSHOME
<grazie> atarinox: I'm afraid I don't go near windows if at all possible....not much use to you
<atarinox> oh damn
<Darkkish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8lW8ndh5BU&mode=related&search=
<skywalker> me grazie Iam scared too I ran Xetra Problems and I felt like a dum a#$%s with the littel dog and everything
<skywalker> me to*
<grazie> Darkkish: v.good
<skywalker> I have to install the java runn time
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mcd-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-mcd-panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mdc-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-mdc-panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> ...
<skywalker> but I see the people's comments lol
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpd-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-mpd-panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpc-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-mpc-panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skywalker> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Darkkish> wtf
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpc-plugin
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpc-plugin | grazie
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpd-plugin | grazie
<Darkkish> crap
<Darkkish> flood protection or something
<Darkkish> !xfce4-mpc-plugin
<Darkkish> i swear that worked earlier.
<Darkkish> grazie have you heard of such a thing?
<Darkkish> the mpc plugin
<skywalker> ??
<grazie> Darkkish: I know of it, yes
<Darkkish> i can't get it to work
<Darkkish> at all
<Darkkish> i couldn't find it in the repository so i downloaded it and did ./configure and what not
<Darkkish> and finally got it to show up on the add items to panel list
<Darkkish> and i can add it to my panel
<Darkkish> but when i click close, and then mouse over it, it just dissapears off my panel
<Darkkish> maybe there is something better...
<grazie> Darkkish: I don't use anything like that, but have you set up the server?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Darkkish: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/goodies/xfce4-mpc-plugin/trunk/README has debugging/configuring options.
<Darkkish> PuMpErNiCkLe thanks, how do i remove the current install?
<soweto76> fixin to install on Dell Inspiron 2200 with 1.25 G RAM -- my wife's :( -- where is the best howto for dual boot with WinXPHome, please?
<Darkkish> soweto76 its really simple
<Darkkish> you just make sure to use the partition editor to create a seperate partition
<Darkkish> then it automatically installs grub for dualboot
<cellofellow> soweto76: install windows first
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Darkkish: If you installed it via `make install`, then `make uninstall`.
<cellofellow> then linux normally
<soweto76> Darkkish, I don't know anything about windows eh -- does it need to be prepared?
<cellofellow> that doesn't work with a lot of programs' makefiles.
<Darkkish> PuMpErNiCkLe idk how to work make
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cellofellow: If it isn't supported, then it'll error.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Darkkish: cd to the directory you built it in, then run that command.
<cellofellow> yeah, and then you're screwed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yeah
<Darkkish> i deleted the files i used to build it
<Darkkish> oh wait maybe not
<Darkkish> thank you
<Darkkish> PuMpErNiCkLe where is a good list of xfce4 panel plugins/addons
<Darkkish> !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !xfce4-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/start
<grazie> Darkkish: what are you trying to achieve?
<soweto76> Darkkish, xfce.org --> links
<Darkkish> does anyone use xfce4-applet?
<skywalker> Darkkish what can you do with xfce that you cant do with other desktop's
<atarinox> can someone help me setup windows folder sharing in LAN with samba?
<soweto76> Darkkish, I have used it.  What's up?
<soweto76> skywalker, I really like xfwm4
<skywalker> 4?
<Darkkish> soweto76 does it work good?
<skywalker> I installed it but
<soweto76> Darkkish, seems to be great but it uses gnome applets so you must have some installed eh.
<skywalker> -get it
<skywalker> I will
<skywalker> 4?
<skywalker> soweto
<soweto76> skywalker, ?? for what did I use xfce4-applet?
<skywalker> you got me confused with Darkkish
<skywalker> hehe
<soweto76> okeeleedokeelee
<skywalker> you have to me say that
<soweto76> skywalker, okeeleedokeelee
<skywalker> please lets not
<skywalker> hahah
<soweto76> :)
<skywalker> one thing I do, do well is joke
<skywalker> dod od
<soweto76> :)
<skywalker> you want to see
<skywalker> omg
<soweto76> okeeleedokeelee
<skywalker> I wipe my sweaty balls with a paper towel
<skywalker> iam sorry
<skywalker> HAHAH
<atarinox> hi can somebody plz help me get access to shared folders on this windows network?
<atarinox> i've got samba installed, now im stuck
<soweto76> skywalker, No, I don't want to see!
<skywalker> hooo I hope I dont have anymore problems because I wont get any help in here anymore and I wasent asking you to see it was asomething a wrote along time ago
<skywalker> I*
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> dont complain about bad help we are just users that want to give back to the community
<skywalker> a joke* jester
<soweto76> atarinox, linneighborhood or it's gtk fork
<skywalker> the help in here is great Jester45 I wasent complaineing
<skywalker> ] 
<cellofellow> pyNeighborhood doesn't work here. Only LinNeighborhood
<soweto76> atarinox, Thunar does not have the old xfsamba.  Nautilus(gnome) works well with smb
<cellofellow> I got ROX working with sshfs and a simple hack of the program would get it running with SMBFS too.
* Jester45 thinks that ftp works much better
<atarinox> soweto76: i'm trying nautilus, can't get it to work
<Darkkish> my wifi plugin isn't working
<Darkkish> wavelan
<Darkkish> !xfce4-wavelan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-wavelan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !xfce4-wavelan-plugin
<ubotu> xfce4-wavelan-plugin: wavelan status plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 140 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Darkkish> does anyone know why wavelan isn't working?
<Darkkish> its set to the right device but it says "No such WaveLAN device
<Darkkish> "
<Jester45> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone using edgy try to reproduce an issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: the easy way of doing things :)
<j1mc> :)
<Jester45> i will try
<j1mc> we just want to see if it still says, "welcome to xubuntu 6.06" when you install edgy.
<j1mc> it should say that in firefox.
<Jester45> yes it does
<Jester45> thats been known sence pre stable edgy
<Jester45> going from drapper to edgy they didnt have the man power to change the docs
<Admiral_Chicago> Jester45: care to comment on Bug #67966
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67966 in xubuntu-docs "Xubuntu -- FIrefox home page still references 6.06" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67966
<Jester45> only the package mangers could do thta but most didnt
<Admiral_Chicago> does this on Feisty as well, or so j1mc says.
<Jester45> Bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<j1mc> yeah, it says fixed, but i'm still seeing that when i install the nightlies.
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: to be fair fix commited means it is commited in the SVN, doesn't mean the SVN matcheds the nightlys
<j1mc> right . . .
<j1mc> how long does it take to get to the nightlies, though?
<Admiral_Chicago> especially in Doc work. right now I am doing system settings for kubuntu that will be commited to the SVN, then ran through editing, then synced
<j1mc> it's been shown as "fixed" for over a month or so.
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: not really sure, could ask richard in our channel
<Jester45> hehe im connected to a torrent with the swarm speed is about 700mb/s
<skywalker> I have a bunch of errors with this windows programe in wine
<Jester45> many peers
<Jester45> skywalker: does it run many programs that i used had errors but ran good
<skywalker> iam trying to run paltalk to pm my brother and I cant pm him
<skywalker> its running iam online
<skywalker> but this is it its the programe
<skywalker> not wine
<skywalker> fixme:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
<skywalker> I think I need this dll
<Jester45> o sorryi meant does it run the program, many that i used had errors but ran fine
<skywalker> yea its running and Iam online but I cant send a pm or go into any rooms
<skywalker> I need to do rescerch
<skywalker> on the dll's
<Jester45> you might need to add the dll
<skywalker> fixme:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc WM_STYLECHANGING: stub
<skywalker> this error is like 5 times
<skywalker> this is the only windows programe I use
<skywalker> that is it
<skywalker> I like the new kde alot
<Jester45> are you using the newest wine or the one in the repoes
<skywalker> new est I think 32
<skywalker> newest(*
<skywalker> wine-0.9.31
<Jester45> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jester45> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<Jester45> heh newer than repo must be uptodate
<Jester45> or at least closer
<skywalker> yea I got it this morning
<skywalker> their is a good info on how to install it in ubuntu
<[187ci] marc> Hello?
<Jester45> hi?
<[187ci] marc> Can you help me with something?
<Jester45> i can try
<[187ci] marc> I'll pm you
<[187ci] marc> I can't
<[187ci] marc> can you om me?
<[187ci] marc> pm*
<Jester45> you can ask in here
<cellofellow> you can't pm at all unless you do /msg nickserv register apassword
<Jester45> good job
<[187ci] marc> Thanks
<Jester45> [187ci] marc: try asking in the channel so others could anser if they know
<[187ci] marc> I installed xbuntu, and everything went fine. Till I had to login. I can login but few seconds later, I get back to the login panel
<[187ci] marc> I installed xbuntu, and everything went fine. Till I had to login. I can login but few seconds later, I get back to the login panel-Help?
<Jester45> he can get into a failsafe terminal so... its xfce and it happens when he runs xfwm4 & xfdesktop & xfce4-panel
<cellofellow> still, may be X.
<Jester45> cellofellow: but the failsafe terminal uses x right
<cellofellow> does it?
* cellofellow tries it
<Jester45> i think the gdm uses it
<Jester45> HAHAHHAHAHA: having fun changing names?
<Jester45> or BFTD now
<BFTD> its in another channel
<Jester45> aka Commander-Crowe
<BFTD> I've obtained ops
<BFTD> but I can only say 1 thing before i get banned
<BFTD> brb
<[187ci] marc> lol
<BFTD> gotta switch
<[187ci] marc> Thats 3 things
<cellofellow> Jester45: affirmitive. It runs an Xterm. running xfwm4 & works fine.
<Jester45> cellofellow: i knew it was xterm
<cellofellow> kk
<Jester45> but he is having problems... it auto logs out
<cellofellow> perhaps if he runs startxfce4 in the failsafe terminal thing.
<cellofellow> be able to debug it.
<[187ci] marc> once I login, the desktop appears and everything, but 5 secs it loads back to login page
<Jester45> but he gets loged out
* cellofellow likes his idea
* grazie me to
<cellofellow> shouldn't do that in an xterm thingy
<Jester45> tell him how to do it
<Jester45> im doing a report
<[187ci] marc> :P
<cellofellow> open a failsafe terminal session, and run the command `startxfce4`
<[187ci] marc> ok
<[187ci] marc> it crashed again
<[187ci] marc> but
<cellofellow> what'd it say?
<[187ci] marc> in the consule it said, graphic something......0x5b
<[187ci] marc> I could not read the whole thing
<[187ci] marc> it disappeared too quickly
<Darkkish> where are program icons located?
<cellofellow> can you still scrollback?
<[187ci] marc> no
<[187ci] marc> it goes back to login
<Jester45> press pageup/down
<Jester45> o
<cellofellow> Darkkish: all over, usually /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons/<themename>/<size>/apps
<[187ci] marc> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> [187ci] marc: What video card are you using?
<Darkkish> thanks cellofellow it was the 2nd one i was looking for
<[187ci] marc> I have no clue, I built that junk a while ago. but it have onbord video card
<[187ci] marc> my mother board
<[187ci] marc> brb I'll check
<cellofellow> [187ci] marc: do it again, but this time run the command `screen` before running the startxfce4. That will keep the terminal session alive for later inspection.
<Darkkish> except i can't find the open office icons
<cellofellow> oh, umm, they're somewhere else. I think in the gnome or the hicolor themes.
<[187ci] marc> 3dfx ring a bell?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Voodoo card, then.
<[187ci] marc> yes
<[187ci] marc> junk card
<[187ci] marc> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's a known issue - there's a bug report, and, apparently, a patch, although the patch hasn't made it into stable, I think.
<cellofellow> like I said, could be X doing it. :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/68291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68291 in xorg "GDM Restarts after Desktop loads while using tdfx driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<cellofellow> does KDM do it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Using vesa instead of the 3dfx driver will let you use the GUI normally.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cellofellow: Yeah.  It's a driver issue, not a login manager issue.
<BFTD> what card does he have?
<[187ci] marc> voodoo
<Darkkish> cellofellow can you help me find hte oo.org icons
<cellofellow> k. one sec let me fire up catfish
<[187ci] marc> I have a on board video, on the motherboard. Should I try that?
<BFTD> [187ci] marc best thing to do is go to newegg.com and buy a really cheap nvidia card
<Jester45> etc/share/applicatons/oo.deskop
<BFTD> jsut nothing below GeForce 5's
<[187ci] marc> I have the 8800GTx
<Jester45> .desktop
<Darkkish> !catfish] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catfish]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !catfish
<BFTD> 0_0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catfish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> open with mousepad and you will find them
<BFTD> [187ci] marc then whats your problem?
<[187ci] marc> Thats on my windows machine
<[187ci] marc> nvm
<BFTD> oh I see
<BFTD> anyways
<BFTD> same advice
<Darkkish> Jester45 that directory doesn't even exist
<cellofellow> Darkkish: a search-engine frontend written by Kalikiana
<david__> Items from my panel (dock) turned up missing. Anyone seen this before?
<david__> I can readd them, but I wonder what happened...
<H264> Hi
<cellofellow> Darkkish: they're in here: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<[187ci] marc> I did install in text base
<cellofellow> david__: happens now and again.
<Darkkish> oh thanks cellofellow thought i checked there but i guess not
<cellofellow> david__: just a little odd. One that dissappears most is the Trash.
<david__> cellofellow: Is this documented as a bug anywhere?
<cellofellow> Darkkish: ok, :)
<cellofellow> dunno
<Jester45> Darkkish: it was usr not etc
<H264> mind if I ask a (dumb) question?
<Jester45> no
<H264> I am useing 6.10 xubuntu and I need to figure out how to use the (dial up 56K) modem
<Jester45> menu ->system -> netowrking -> modem connection -> properties
<Jester45> might be it
<H264> I found that...
<H264> but it gives me a list of ports... which one? and how do I dile up?
<gopp> jo
<H264> nobody likes n00bs, not even me :)
<gopp> hi
<H264> hi
<Jester45> not sure
<H264> hmm
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> !dailup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gopp> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jester45> !dialup
<BFTD> what do I need to install to get graveman to burn .mp3's to cd?
<jdrake> palbearer
<cellofellow> hehe
<gopp> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[187ci] marc> lol
<BFTD> how do i get a G3 to boot from cd?
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jdrake> BFTD: You have not specified if you are trying to burn mp3s to a cd as a data disk or a cd audio disk.
<cellofellow> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<jdrake> BFTD: If it is a bootable cd in the drive, hold down 'c'
<BFTD> jdrake, as a audio
<gopp> cellofellow can't get yaboot to load
<cellofellow> what is yaboot, pray tell.
<jdrake> I don't know about 'graveman', but I have used k3b and had all the regular mp3 support installed as told in the guides.
<gopp> it like grub for ppc
<gopp> a bootloader
<[187ci] marc> You think dapper drake might work  with the voodoo card?
<cellofellow> ok
<[187ci] marc> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> [187ci] marc: Your current install will work if you use the 'vesa' driver instead of the 3dfx driver.
<cellofellow> vesa? ouch!
<[187ci] marc> rofl
<[187ci] marc> back to the floppy disk
<[187ci] marc> jk
<[187ci] marc> is that the only way?
<[187ci] marc> maybe the refresh rates are too high
<grazie> [187ci] marc: it's a known bug
<grazie> gopp: hi there
<[187ci] marc> what
<[187ci] marc> the voodoo crap
<[187ci] marc> I mean card
<[187ci] marc> :)
<grazie> gopp: did you find out whether your mac support thart 160g disk?
<grazie> [187ci] marc: the voodoo card driver don't work. You can use the vesa driver instead
<[187ci] marc> do I have to dl it/
<[187ci] marc> or it is in the cmos
<david__> gopp: What's your question?
<[187ci] marc> vesa driver come with the disk?
<grazie> [187ci] marc: you only need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf..that's it
<[187ci] marc> :P
<gopp> grazie it does
<gopp> grazie I was able to mount it
<gopp> under yellow dog
<gopp> just right know
<grazie> [187ci] marc: when you get to the login screen hit alt+ctrl+f1
<[187ci] marc> well I was in terminal
<grazie> gopp: have you not looked in the specs though?
<gopp> and I used
<gopp> pdisk it showed it
<[187ci] marc> safemode terminal
<gopp> read and write to it
<[187ci] marc> samething right?
<grazie> [187ci] marc: i thought you got logged out?
<[187ci] marc> I did
<[187ci] marc> only when in normal mode
<grazie> ok
<[187ci] marc> of xfce
<[187ci] marc> or
<grazie> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grazie> [187ci] marc: ^^
<[187ci] marc> Thanks <3
<gopp> brg
<gopp> brb
<grazie> [187ci] marc: sorted?
<[187ci] marc> not yet, my computer is off
<[187ci] marc> but I am sure that is what the probelm is
<H264> umm, does the IRQ number for the modem have anything to do with the COM port number?
<[187ci] marc> If that fails, i'll come back here tomarrow
<[187ci] marc> Peace out, and thanks for the help.
<grazie> gopp: As the ydl is in bad shape, your quickest & easiest solution would be to take out all the old disks
<grazie> gopp: make the new disk the master drive and just install xubuntu again. Easy enough to put the disks back in and recover your data after installation
<j1mc> check out all of these awexome tests:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/Current
<j1mc> we just need more AMD64 testers
<grazie> j1mc: good news
<j1mc> yeah.
<posingaspopular> j1mc: hit me up on a PM
<grazie> j1mc: does this mean you've given up hope on ppc?
<j1mc> grazie, i think i need to report the test results via launchpad somehow, though.
<j1mc> i don't think we've given up on PPC.  i guess we need more testers for that, though.
<grazie> j1mc: there's a set of tracking bugs for that
<j1mc> where at?  i just found some stuff, but launchpad is down for now.
<grazie> lemme check
<j1mc> thanks.  :)
<grazie> j1mc: um...launchpad is offline
<j1mc> yeah.  :(
<s|k> what's a good rss reader for xubuntu?
<grazie> j1mc: when launchpad is back up I think you can link to the test tracking bugs from below
<grazie> j1mc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults.....The Reporting Results section
<j1mc> thanks, grazie.  i'll check out the test tracking section.
<X704> would it be likely that somebody will provide a post-instulation program to install drivers not in the instulation?
<X704> or is that not very feasible?
<grazie> X704: the system has an inbuilt machanism for loading drivers
<X704> hmm
<X704> to what extent does it goto?
<grazie> X704: what's the problem?
<X704> heh, the internel 56K modem
<grazie> you've installed the driver outside the package manager?
<X704> umm, not yet
<grazie> when you have just add the name of the driver module to /etc/modules....that's it
<X704> ok
<grazie> the driver will then be loaded on every boot
<X704> oh, ok...
<X704> it looks like this is a package installer
<grazie> ?
<X704> err, installes with the package installer?
<X704> lol, I am too new at this
<grazie> synaptic, aptitude or apt-get are the package management tools (whichever suites best)
<X704> jeeze
<X704> linuxant wants $20 just so I can use this old modem
<X704> I could probably not get $20 for the whole computer
<TheSheep> hello folks
<kumamoto> hello
<TheSheep> hi kumamoto
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<kumamoto> wonder if anyone has issues with using mplayer video gl1 or gl2 mine is kind a shaky
<gabkdll1> Hi all. Is there a file that keeps track of which packages I have explicitely installed? I am thinking it could be of great help for cleaning up packages that I don't use anymore.#
<gabkdll1> kumamoto: I also have trouble with mplayer, but I use the default output driver
<gabkdll1> xv I think
<gabkdll1> rebooting seems to help
<gabkdll1> maybe it has to do with my using mencoder in a cron job to record from my TV card?
<TheSheep> gabkdll1: you can run dpkg -l to get that list
<gabkdll1> cool, thanks TheSheep
<kumamoto> my xv x11 work fine but switched to gl1 it is overstock
<kumamoto> I mean whatever am watching becomes jittery and has delayed sound
<gabkdll1> My experience is that gl drivers require more CPU
<kumamoto> guess my 1.5Ghz athlon is no match
<gabkdll1> TheSheep: it looks like dpkg -l lists all the packages I have installed on my system. I would prefer to have a minamal list to remove, so that I can get rid of dependencies with apt-get autoremove
<gabkdll1> but I guess if that is not possible, I shall have to reinstall, or is there a better way?
<yaccin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gemini82> Hello, so I want to change the theme of the KDE applications, how do i do that?
<grazie> pm ubotu !log
<will> hi?
<TheSheep> hello will
* will inexperienced linuxer with a fresh install if xubuntu 6.10
<will> hi sheep
<will> sorry for the bad grammer in the last message. had to type 1 handed
<TheSheep> hm?
<will> I came here to see if I could get some understanding on what is going wrong with my graphical issue.
<TheSheep> well, you can always ask, in the worst case we will tell you to google ;)
<will> sorry, I'm a little careful about my grammer cause I'm deaf and if I'm not careful, I'll have a hard time writing things properly
<will> lol
<TheSheep> will: so what's wrong with your graphics?
<will> well basically I've finally! fixed the resolution of my xubuntu to ~1024x746 but now the screen have the slow updating line that goes downward. do you know what I mean?
<TheSheep> as if the image was refreshed ery slowly?
<will> yeah
<TheSheep> will: what is your graphics card and what driver do you use for it?
<TheSheep> will: tell me if you don't know, I will tell you how to check :)
<will> I'm researching on this but cause my internet subscription end today, I feel that it may be quicker to ask it here.   I don't know how to find the graphical info, do I look into the xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> will: yes, xorg.conf will tell you which driver you use
<will> I had a radeon 9550 but I had to take it out to let my xubuntu cd work and install. not sure what gona happen if I put it back in.
<will> ok thanks
<TheSheep> will: type "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<TheSheep> will: type "lspci | grep VGA" to see the make and model of your graphics card
<will> ok, what does that "grep" do? (just wondering)
<TheSheep> will: picks the line that contains the given word
<TheSheep> will: something like searching
<TheSheep> will: very handy
<will> ok, I just scrolled through it and found it lol. basically it says that the card is a generic video card and the driver is vesa.
<TheSheep> will: that explains it -- the vesa driver is incredibly slow
<TheSheep> will: but it's universal -- will work for any grphics card
<TheSheep> will: but to get better performance, use the driver for your card
<will> ok thanks for letting me know. how do I fix this?
<will> ok, would it be better for me to install the radeon 9550 video card?
<TheSheep> will: if it's radeon, there are howtos on the ubuntu forum on how to make them working
<TheSheep> !ati | will
<ubotu> will: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheSheep> will: personally I don't have experience with radeons
* will are going to the link and bookmarking it
<will> ok thanks.
<will> I need to get nvidia next time.
<TheSheep> nvidia usually has less problems under Linux
<TheSheep> still not perfect
<will> yeah, it also have less problems with blender and other games from what I've seen.
<will> ok, brb. installing the video card. wish me luck
<yaccin> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<yaccin> hmm my > key isnt working
<yaccin> o.O
* will are downloading and installing fglrx
<yaccin> good luck ^^
<will> yeah lol
<will> i needed to do it so I could get rid of the slow graphical update rate
<yaccin> ati sucks :/
<will> yeah :/ this one I got was a impluse spending before I did any research on it.
<will> brb, restarting X
<ChromeAngel> good afternnon
<ChromeAngel> i'd like to enquire about the minimum spec necissary to run xubuntu
<ChromeAngel> and if there is a specific distro for laptop computers
<Taxman> how minimum are you talking?
<ChromeAngel> a 400mhz laptop
<Taxman> I have 128mb ram and an 800 mhz pIII and it's a little slow but usable
<Taxman> memory is more the problem than the processor
<ChromeAngel> I think it should be OK ram-wize
<ChromeAngel> I tried an ubuntu live CD in it and that rna like a slide show
<Taxman> 256mb+ and you'd be very happy with xubuntu
<Taxman> the livecd's are always slow though
<ChromeAngel> yeah, well they would be
<ChromeAngel> i'll DL the desktop verison of 6.10 then, see how that goes
<Taxman> xubuntu will definitely run better in lower memory
<ChromeAngel> cheers for that anyway
<ChromeAngel> bye all
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on an issue I was having
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I installed edgy on an older machine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> 2100+ 256MB Nforce1
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: what's the issue?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and it is slower than windows 2000
<Will^Draven> I just had to come in here just to profess my love for this distro.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I am thinking about switching to xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im a noob so how hard is it to use xubuntu
<maxamillion> Will^Draven: why thank you :)
<maxamillion> !nvidia | Lord_Maynoth_42
<ubotu> Lord_Maynoth_42: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maxamillion> :)
<Will^Draven> I just switched over from gentoo, and miraculously, EVERYTHING just worked. cd burner, wireless network, sound
<maxamillion> Will^Draven: well ... we try ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I dun wanna install video card drivers
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I dont use it for 3d
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im just saying its slow as crap
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and I am thinking about switching from ubuntu to xubuntu
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: oh ... ok, yeah
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is xubuntu really hard
<Lord_Maynoth_42> will automatix still function with it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: no it isn't hard, and yes automatix will function with it.... but i don't recommend anyone to ever use automatix
<rmd_> ok.. according to update manager, there are no new release updates i can do, but when i open firefox it tells me i'm running 6.06, rather than 6.10
<TheSheep> rmd_: this is a know bug -- they forgot to update that page
<TheSheep> rmd_: open terminal and type "cat /etc/issue"
<maxamillion> rmd_: technically the docs tell you that you are running 6.06 and not 6.10 ... and that's because we didn't have the man power to get the docs updated .... its an issue we no longer have to worry about and will be fixed in 7.04
<TheSheep> maxamillion: aloha!
<maxamillion> TheSheep: long time no speak ... what's up?
<sigg3> Good day
<maxamillion> hello
<sigg3> I'm having a weird problem with the Xubuntu installation
<maxamillion> sigg3: do tell
<sigg3> When I try running it, it gives an error saying "Missing command to run"
<maxamillion> sigg3: when you try running the installer?
<sigg3> *nod maxamillion
<sigg3> yes
<maxamillion> sigg3: live cd or alternate image?
<sigg3> Live CD
<sigg3> I've tested it for errors too. Strange thing is, it didn't give this error two weeks ago.
<maxamillion> huh .... same cd?
<sigg3> yup
<TheSheep> sigg3: what do you exactly do?
<TheSheep> sigg3: just click on the installer icon?
<maxamillion> sigg3: does it have a scratch on it?
<grazie> cds can get damaged or a bit dirty
<sigg3> I run the installer from the "start menu" (under System)
<maxamillion> sigg3: what happens when you double click the desktop icon?
<sigg3> Max: Same thing
<sigg3> haven't tried that today tho:p
<maxamillion> interesting ...
<sigg3> could it be related to gksu?
<maxamillion> sigg3: its possible, but i don't think that would be the issue since you had it working last week
<Taxman> if I shutdown during update manager installing packages, how recoverable is it?
<sigg3> I have switched to a new HDD, tested with a HDD utility, though. Could that really be it? It's a bit strange, seeing that the installation hasn't even gotten to the partition part of it.
<grazie> Taxman: system should recover ok I think...why would you want to shutdown during an update?
<sigg3> I've got an alternate disk too. What's the difference really, and how would I proceed to install?
<Taxman> grazie: looks like it's going to take forever, and I may not have the time to wait
<sylvaticus> helloall.. I just ended my first xubuntu installation..
<maxamillion> i have to run to class ... bbl
<Taxman> sylvaticus: congratitations :)
<sylvaticus> I have a couple of problems with xorg & switching off
<grazie> sigg3: if you've not aleady done so, I'd try just cleaning the cd.
<sylvaticus> thanks Taxman.. I have the problem resolution doesn't go more than 800x600
<grazie> sigg3: the alternate doesn't use a gui installer and can''t be used as a live cd...that's it
<slow-motion> hallo
<kalikiana_> grazie, the text installer is actually more powerful, isn't it?
<Keneo> hello, I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate cd on a old pc over here, but I get an error that no ethernet card can be found, and I might need addition modules to find it (there is one in it, and working) What do I do now?
<sylvaticus> I already try dpgk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg like suggested in the form, but nothing... just black borders around the screen
<sylvaticus> grazie.. are u the same of yesterday?
<grazie> kalikiana_: what power?
<Taxman> sylvaticus: beyond me, sorry. Mine just works, and I like 800x600 :)
<sylvaticus> (problem solved with anth)
<grazie> sylvaticus: I think there's only one of me ?
<sylvaticus> 'just learned yesterday about IRC ;-)
<grazie> sylvaticus: what machine?
<kalikiana_> grazie: you can eg. not overwrite the mbr and it in fact works on systems where the gui installer is broken
<leaphisto> hello
<leaphisto> what is the media player for xubuntu?
<sylvaticus> grazie: a toshiba laptop 64MB, 300Mhz.. I had a mandriva 10.1 and it was working KDE full-screen (but very slowly...)
<grazie> kalikiana_: the alternate is designed to work on systems with low ram...don't know of an mbr problem with the desktop cd
<grazie> sylvaticus: sounds like an xorg & driver config problem
<grazie> sylvaticus: are you booted up?
<kalikiana_> grazie, The live installer overwrites the mbr in any case, if that has not changed recently, unlike the text version
<sylvaticus> grazie: yes.. I have xubuntu up and running, but with black bords around the LCD screen
<Taxman> leaphisto: go to the menu, then multimedia. xfmedia is the default player. I'm on 6.06 though
<leaphisto> just wanted to run it commandline
<grazie> sylvaticus: hit alt+ctrl+f1
<sylvaticus> grazie: it should be 1024x800, instead I can't set the display more than 800x600
<sigg3> thanks for the tip
<sylvaticus> grazie: yes.. I'm on the console now
<sigg3> but I'm 20% into the 6.10 (Edgy Eft) now, so I'll just try that instead.
<grazie> sylvaticus: lspci | grep -i vga
<Taxman> is the 6.06 to 6.10 upgrade path supported now, or is a reinstall still better?
<sylvaticus> grazie: well.. I have an other problem.. I can't login as root (but I can sudo).. maybe some security (/bin/false ?? )
<grazie> !upgrade | Taxman
<ubotu> Taxman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TheSheep> sylvaticus: you have to set the password for user root -- it doesn't have any by default
<TheSheep> sylvaticus: do "sudo passwd"
<Taxman> thanks :)
<sylvaticus> grazie: VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525 (rev 49)
<grazie> sylvaticus: you can probably change the driver to vesa to get a working config
<sylvaticus> grazie: how? in xorg.conf
<grazie> sylvaticus: yes
<grazie> sylvaticus: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sylvaticus> grazie: grazie: in X?
<grazie> sylvaticus: sorry 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' in console'
<leaphisto> umm... how can i execute the media player in xubuntu through bash?
<grazie> leaphisto: which media player?
<leaphisto> i don't care
<leaphisto> one that can play movies
<grazie> leaphisto: enter gxine
<leaphisto> i have grannyporn.avi which i wanna watch!!
<grazie> Ah yes I remember
<Qew> I think he's confused about the X in xubuntu ;)
<grazie> leaphisto: you might need some special codecs for that :)
<sylvaticus> grazie: all right.. I'm in X.. I am slow as the console installer set me the English keyboard instead of the Italian one.. sorry..
<sylvaticus> grazie: I can see driver "trident" in section Device
<grazie> sylvaticus: you change the keyboard also while you're editing
<grazie> sylvaticus: change to vesa
<sylvaticus> grazie: that's a good news ;-)
<sylvaticus> done & saved xorg.conf
<grazie> sylvaticus: you changed the keyboard too?
<sylvaticus> grazie: no, but I think I found where to change... "Section InputDevise"..
<grazie> sylvaticus: yeah
<sylvaticus> grazie: I have XkbModel pc105 and XkbLayout us
<sylvaticus> grazie: the second I presume I have to change in "it", and the former?? do I leave it pc105 ?
<grazie> sylvaticus: 'it'...not certain but I think so yes...leave the rest
<grazie> sylvaticus: when done.... restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<sylvaticus> ok... should I reboot ?
<sylvaticus> ok
<grazie> sylvaticus: ^^
<sylvaticus> grazie: me again.. now on desktop impostations I have only default and 640x480@61
<grazie> sylvaticus: impostations?
<sylvaticus> grazie: sorry.. my translation in English.. on the xubuntu tool to select the screen resolution...
<grazie> sylvaticus: ok
<Keneo> can anybody tell me what kernel the xubuntu 6.06 alternate cd uses?
<sylvaticus> keneo: uname -a from a console
<grazie> sylvaticus: you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' again and select vesa as the driver...you should be able to get better resolution
<sylvaticus> grazie: 'checking...
<grazie> sylvaticus: i think the trident driver is problematic and a has a bug raised...for a long time...you'll need to search the forums
<sylvaticus> I still had to try that command.. I had to reboot... I'll try it now..
<Keneo> the xubuntu alternate installer can't find my ehternet card (3com etherlink 3c503), what to do now?
<Keneo> I'm talking xubuntu 6.06 here
<grazie> Keneo: do you know the name of the driver for it?
<Keneo> no, do you?
<grazie> no :<
<Keneo> what do you mean by driver name?
<grazie> grazie: I'll have look about
<grazie> Keneo: your network card needs a kernel driver
<Keneo> how do I get that?
<grazie> Keneo: I think the kernel should support that card already. what machine is it?
<Keneo> an old packard bell
<grazie> not a laptop?
<Keneo> no
<Keneo> desktop
<Keneo> don't remember the model number
<Keneo> can't seem to find it
<grazie> that ok
<Keneo> the kernel should support it since 2.4.xx
<grazie> Keneo: lemme see if I can find a troubleshooting guide
<Keneo> thx :)
<davidwinter> is there an alternative web browser that runs well in Xubuntu rather than Firefox?
<grazie> Keneo: look at this link >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87644&page=2
<grazie> davidwinter: lots
<sylvaticus> grazie: hmm... I get rid of it for today.. thanks any-how...
<grazie> sylvaticus: np
<davidwinter> grazie: is there one you could recommend?
<grazie> darren1: I like opera...but had problems with it on x86 linux
<grazie> davidwinter: ^^
<grazie> darren1: sorry :(
<davidwinter> thanks
<davidwinter> wasn't there a browser that used to be bundled before Firefox was made default?
<grazie> davidwinter: mozilla probably
<grazie> davidwinter: actually only had problems with opera on some distros
<davidwinter> I think I was looking for Dillo...
<davidwinter> just found it
<davidwinter> couldn't think of the name
<grazie> davidwinter: yeah dillo is nice and kight....I like it too...I think it'll get better
<sylvaticus> grazie: thank you !! I managed to solve changing some parameters on dpkg-reconfigure... thanks ;-)
<grazie> sylvaticus: great!
<sylvaticus> I have few other minour things to set, but I'll try to sort them by myself.. or I will ask again ;-).. cheers..
<grazie> sylvaticus: prego
<BFTD> hi al
<BFTD> all*
<maxamillion> BFTD: hello
<BFTD> hey
<BFTD> Well, I got Xubuntu for my Mac G3, it shows the loading screen part where it loads all the services, but then i get a black screen once its done
<BFTD> anyone care to explain?
<grazie> BFTD: iMac?
<BFTD> grazie no just a G3
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> yes its an iMac
<grazie> :)
<maxamillion> lol
<grazie> BFTD: known problem with xorg config
<kalikiana> maybe that is why ubuntu ppc support was dropped afterall :P
<grazie> BFTD: it's easily fixed...search the forums
<grazie> BFTD = CommanderCrow?
<maxamillion> grazie: yes
<grazie> k
<sylvaticus> grazie: hi Grazie.. still there? how does it works the mp3 support in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> !mp3 | sylvaticus
<ubotu> sylvaticus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> !restricted | sylvaticus
<maxamillion> ahhhh bot attack!!!!
<maxamillion> :P
<hyper_ch> you were quicker and right :)
<hyper_ch> I just noticed ajax is really neat :)
<maxamillion> yes it is ... but i'm lazy and it seems complicated
<hyper_ch> not really :)
<hyper_ch> I had a look today at xajax and it's simple
<grazie> hyper_ch: true....I visited a really good ajax driven blogg recently...very good...but lots of latency though
<hyper_ch> creating now a small script / program and ajax comes in handy
<hyper_ch> why would you want an ajax driven blog?
<grazie> wht not?
<maxamillion> game, set, match
<hyper_ch> well, I don't see what should be driven by ajax there :)
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> brb
<hyper_ch> I think ajax is great to make "intelligent" forms that won't need to be submitted and reloaded :) that's how I use it :)
<sylvaticus> my old laptop in not connected with the net (really, it doesn't even have an eth) so I can't do the usual think of adding a third party reposity and download
<BFTD> ok sorry, my internet cut out on me
<hyper_ch> sylvaticus: you have two identical installs?
<sylvaticus> I'd like to know if there is one .deb I can download and install to the base xubuntu to make gxine working
<hyper_ch> it's multiple debs
<sylvaticus> hyper_ch: no, I'm on an other Linux box now
<grazie> BFTD: iMac is easily fixed...search the forums
<hyper_ch> sylvaticus: you'll have dow download all the dependencies then
<sylvaticus> hyper_ch: is there a list somewhere I don't have too much to try?
<hyper_ch> can't help you with a list
<hyper_ch> I can give you a list of the packages of codecs that I installed
<hyper_ch> but I don't know what other dependencies they required
<sylvaticus> hyper_ch: I think libxine1 doesn't have many dependencies.. I would start with that... where can I thind the mirrors of the "third party" software in ubuntu?
<sylvaticus> hyper_ch: (I think they are call "multuiverse" in xubuntu)
<grazie> sylvaticus: your servers are listed in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<grazie> sylvaticus: a distro like mint containing all the codecs may be an option too....a bit over the top though
<sylvaticus> grazie: yes, I am browsing http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but I can't get where the real packages are..
<goldfish> Rippawallet: hello.
<Rippawallet> YOU FALLOWED ME
<Rippawallet> GTFO MY NTERNETS
<goldfish> NO
<Rippawallet> ok :(
<goldfish> I OWN CYBARWEBZ
<Rippawallet> NO
<Rippawallet> THE INTARWEBZ IS MYNE
<goldfish> want to go cam 2 cam plz?
<Rippawallet> sur
<goldfish> addy me up plz lol
<maxamillion> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Rippawallet> SRY UBOTU
<goldfish> I WIL POP A CAP IN YOU ASS
<Rippawallet> i jst am hurny 4 u bbz
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> goldfish: you will do what?
<Rippawallet> HE WILL POP A CAP IN YO ASS
<Rippawallet> NIGGA
<goldfish> Heh.
<Rippawallet> :] 
<Rippawallet> We are win.
<goldfish> Kickban me!
* Rippawallet was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (that will not be tollerated in my channel)
<Rippawallet> sorry
* goldfish was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (that will not be tollerated in my chan)
<Rippawallet> my penis exploded
<goldfish> Rippawallet: /j #ls-dj
<Rippawallet> sorry
<Rippawallet> my penis exploded
<Rippawallet> mmk
<maxamillion> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<Rippawallet> what
<Rippawallet> penis is a scientific term
<maxamillion> yes, but phrases like "penis exploded" are slang
<goldfish> Rippawallet: You are a bad troll.
<maxamillion> this channel is for support ... please take offtopic conversation to #xubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<Rippawallet> OMGWTFBBQ
<Rippawallet> GOLDFISH
<Rippawallet> WE MST JOIN
<sylvaticus> did anyone know the ftp-server address and directory where to find the binary packages for ubutu that are patent-problematic???
<maxamillion> sylvaticus: what?
<sylvaticus> maxamillion: I need to manually download packages from the multiverse reposityes, but I can't find them
<maxamillion> sylvaticus: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<grazie> maxamillion: of course
<Rippawallet> goldfish,
<Rippawallet> * *** You are banned from aBlazeNet (Comments or statements not appropriate for Family & Kids are not allowed.)
<Rippawallet> * Closing Link: I_want_to_fuck_jesus[82-32-33-117.cable.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  (User has been banned from aBlazeNet (Comments or statements not appropriate for Family & Kids are not allowed.))
<goldfish> haha
<goldfish> bah, stop trolling proper channels!
<sylvaticus> maxamillion: thanks, what I was searching ;-)
<corvolino> boa tarde
<snook353> i'm goin to need to dual boot xp and xubuntu on a 30 gig hd.  should i get a smaller distro?  any tips?
<[187ci] marc> Hey
<[187ci] marc> anyone here?
<snook353> i'm here, but gotta go
<snook353> bbl
<Koji-Murasame> Here here.
<[187ci] marc> ok
<[187ci] marc> I have a question
<Koji-Murasame> I don't know how much help I'll be, but shoot.
<[187ci] marc> ok
<[187ci] marc> I have window lag in xbuntu..
<[187ci] marc> I tried looking for a setting, but could not find one..
<Koji-Murasame> Has this problem just occurred recently?
<[187ci] marc> no
<[187ci] marc> I installed this on an older computer
<[187ci] marc> it had a voodoo graphic card. I changed the xorg.conf, tdfx to vesa..
<[187ci] marc> other wise the desktop will not boot
<grazie> [187ci] marc: hi...you were online about this yesterday?
<[187ci] marc> ya
<[187ci] marc> I fixed that probelm
<[187ci] marc> it works now
<[187ci] marc> but there is window lag..
<[187ci] marc> I can't find a setting for it
<grazie> [187ci] marc: the vesa driver is slow..but it works...no way to speed it up
<[187ci] marc> Thats what I thought
<grazie> [187ci] marc: the voodoo driver in ubuntu is broken...but there is a workaround
<[187ci] marc> Is it long process
<grazie> [187ci] marc: it's descriided in the bug report >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/68291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68291 in xorg "GDM Restarts after Desktop loads while using tdfx driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<[187ci] marc> o
<[187ci] marc> So should I try that patch?
<tuxcrafter> why does rsync not work on xubuntu images?
<tuxcrafter> rsync -Lvv --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/feisty-alternate-i386.iso feisty-alternate-i386.iso
<[187ci] marc> so
<grazie> [187ci] marc: that's you're only option id you want better performance
<grazie> tuxcrafter: try rsync -Lvv --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/daily/current/feisty-alternate-i386.iso feisty-alternate-i386.iso
<tuxcrafter> yes was debuggin thinks
<grazie> tuxcrafter: the guide isn't quite correct
<tuxcrafter> not working
<grazie> tuxcrafter: is the server up?
<tuxcrafter> ?
<tuxcrafter> /etc/init.d/rsysc ?
<grazie> tuxcrafter: no the server cdimage.ubuntu.com...it is
<grazie> tuxcrafter: although the rsync server may be down....unlikey
<tuxcrafter> rsync rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-amd64.iso .
<tuxcrafter> this one works
<grazie> tuxcrafter: that's what I gave you!
<tuxcrafter> rsync -Lvv --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-amd64.iso .
<tuxcrafter> rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/daily/current/feisty-alternate-i386.iso feisty-alternate-i386.iso
<lesshaste> my system has gone silent... is there a mixer app that I can check to see if the sound is muted for some reason?
<neozen> !nmap
<tuxcrafter> lesshaste: amixer
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<lesshaste> tuxcrafter, I ran amixer and it just prints out a page of stats
<tuxcrafter> lesshaste: alsamixer :-D
<tuxcrafter> btw I think the xfce mixer is to simple and should be expanded
<grazie> tuxcrafter: already done in xfce4.4
<tuxcrafter> grazie: nice
<tuxcrafter> hmm did not see it in feisty
<tuxcrafter> i am still testing :-D
<lesshaste> hooray!
<lesshaste> it was muted for some reason :)
<tuxcrafter> lesshate and the volume was not set too zero in the xfce tool!!!???
<tuxcrafter> lesshaste: I have tested if this was possible but i could not do it the xfce tool always set he vulume bar to zero if i mute some channel
<lesshaste> tuxcrafter, which tool is the xfce tool?
<tuxcrafter> lesshaste: xfce4-mixer
<lesshaste> I didn't know about that
<lesshaste> is that in some menu?
<tuxcrafter> lesshaste: no another thing i found buggy :-D What i do is create a new laucher pannel, open the appfinder tool, drag the sound app to the laucher wizzard creater, and change the command to the xfe4-mixer
<lesshaste> ok :)
<lesshaste> the current bug is that everytime I restart the number of nm-applets that start increases by one
<lesshaste> I am up to 7 now!
<lesshaste> there must be some config file for this
<lesshaste> but I can't find it
<tuxcrafter> the app is appfinder->all->sound
<tuxcrafter> drag that to the windows that appears when adding a new laucher
<tuxcrafter> and change the command
<lesshaste> appfinder?
<tuxcrafter> i removed the default sound plugin and create the launcher
<tuxcrafter> menu->accessories->appfinder
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<tuxcrafter> try it please
<lesshaste> any idea how to tame the number of nm-applets that start up?
<tuxcrafter> see if you now what i mean
<tuxcrafter> know
<tuxcrafter> try the dragging
<tuxcrafter> form the appfinder app to the new laucher window
<neozen> less: delete all the created sessions
<lesshaste> neozen, can you explain more?
<lesshaste> what do you mean by created sessions?
<neozen> ....ok
<neozen> you have save session enabled on logout right?
<lesshaste> neozen, hmm... I am new to ubuntu.. let me try to check
<neozen> ...when you logout... there's a little checkbox
<neozen> ...its probably checked
<neozen> ...uncheck it
<lesshaste> right.. I see it
<lesshaste> is it as simple as that?
<neozen> ....well.... no
<neozen> lol
<lesshaste> ok
<neozen> you've probably restarted a ton
<lesshaste> yes
<neozen> (haven't done this in awhile
<neozen> ...so bear with me
<lesshaste> k
<neozen> I'm still looking mon
<neozen> in the interm
<neozen> ...go to settings in the application menu
<lesshaste> k
<neozen> select Sessions and Startup
<lesshaste> k
<neozen> uncheck the automatically save session on logout
<neozen> box
<lesshaste> k
<lesshaste> going to try logging out and back in now
<neozen> hey guys
<neozen> ...where does xubuntu save sessions?
<rmd_> huh?
<neozen> nm
<neozen> I got it
<rmd_> oh.  good then.
<tuxcrafter> neozen: can you share the locoation
<neozen> sure
<neozen> looks to be saved in ~/.cache
<tuxcrafter> the config file i mean
<tuxcrafter> ow ioke
<neozen> config file for....?
<neozen> tux: what are you talking about?
<tuxcrafter>   [GEOMETRY]  (478,303,484,316)
<tuxcrafter>   [GEOMETRY-MAXIMIZED]  (478,303,484,316)
<tuxcrafter> nice to know this
<neozen> ...................................................
<neozen> ::blinks::
<tuxcrafter> neozen: You gave me the correct infor :-D
<neozen> I have no idea what you're talking about
<neozen> ...um... ok
<tuxcrafter> ./cache :-D
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> in the session directory in that folder
<neozen> .....if you whack those out
<neozen> and you don't save sessions...
<neozen> xfce acts sane
<neozen> ::grins::
<neozen> gah
<neozen> well when less gets back
<neozen> make sure to tell him to whack out all the nm-applet stuff in ~/.cache/session
<neozen> k tux?
<neozen> its time for me to go
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can leave him a memo with memoserv - it's more reliable.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Next time he joins, he'll get the message, whether it's while we're here or not.
<posingaspopular> PuMpErNiCkLe: how does memoserv work
<posingaspopular> ive never heard of it/me is interguied
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe: same question here . . .   the person doesn't even have to be in the room?
<j1mc> posingaspopular: hey.  what's up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: Exactly.
<posingaspopular> hey j1mc, you're home early. im doing ubuntu dev. work and biology hw. calculus in a few hours. thats all. whats up with you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> posingaspopular: It's a freenode service, like Nickserv, but it stores memos for people.
<tuxcrafter> neozen: bye and btw try using tab completion with the irc names :-D
<Jester45> is there a list of hardware compatiblity? im going to build my own cmoputer in the next few weeks and was hoping to get a fully supported box
<posingaspopular> Jester45: yes
<posingaspopular> i think its linuxcompatablity.org
<posingaspopular> but not sure
<posingaspopular> google
<Jester45> would compatibility be a kernel thing or distro?
<posingaspopular> kernel
<Jester45> k
<posingaspopular> yea
<posingaspopular> my calc teacher has a problem because he's on the fermilab distro of redhat
<posingaspopular> and they have an older kernel
<posingaspopular> and he needs the newer kernel for his wireless card
<posingaspopular> so he's stuck w/o the wireless card
<Jester45> well im going ot use ubuntu or kubuntu
<Jester45> why not just add a new one?
<posingaspopular> Jester45:  fermilab takes forever to update their kernel because it ABSOLUTLY has to work and be stable.
<posingaspopular> and as long as you avoid stuff like ATI, you should be okay
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> ok looking at wikipedia for processors
<Jester45> and the intel 4004 looks nice
<Jester45> 740khz :)
<Jester45> 640 b memory
<tuxcrafter> j1mc: he its me :-D
<tuxcrafter> j1mc: that rsyc is very buggy
<Dylan_> Can someone help me with the install?
<tuxcrafter> j1mc: I take that back but there is something not alright with the xubuntu images and rsync
<posingaspopular> Dylan_: whats the prob...
<tuxcrafter> Dylan_: sorry dont have time know maybe later
<Jester45> im looking at Intel Pentium 4 or D, a 700 watt power suppy with 160 mm fan, ninja cpu cooler, geforce 7900 gtx, 4gb ram
<Jester45> 2 250 gb drives or 500 if i have the money
<Jester45> that the most things im going to have to buy
<posingaspopular> j1mc: when are you leaving to... NC? was it?
<Jester45> i got a few fans
<tuxcrafter> I am looking for a silent mini-itx system that works fully under linux have already bougth 3 of them but non of theme works
<tuxcrafter> the fourt one is in ordering
<Dylan_> After fiddling with the boot partition(and got it right) installed the base system. Then the next step asked for internet information (im not using internet to install) and then a loading bar appears and stays at 1% for about 20 minutes, and i just shut it down
<Jester45> tuxcrafter: i was looking at one of those to run a server on but... i new more games
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/
<j1mc> tuxcrafter: hi!
<BFTD> dang i keep getting a 404 on the xubuntu download mirror for the USA
<maxamillion> BFTD: i didn't know we had a xubuntu usa mirror
<BrendanM> fermilab makes their own Linux distro? That's pretty cool
<BFTD> maxamillion we do
<posingaspopular> BrendanM: yea i know. im trying to get a fulltime job there this summer
<Jester45> maxamillion: the problem with that is that i would like to have *buntu and the speed of drives not usb
* j1mc changes tuxcrafter's name to "that rsync guy."  :-)
<tuxcrafter> j1mc: now you remember the tuxcrafter :-P
<j1mc> hehehe . . .
<maxamillion> Jester45: then buy one of them that has the space for a laptop hdd, buy one and put it in ... they boot from usb, you can just install that way
<j1mc> i got your note.  that's far out.  the info you've provided is very helpful.
<Jester45> maxamillion: still doesnt get me my games
<maxamillion> Jester45: :(
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/motherboards none of those boards are fully linux supported thinks like dolby do not work and other small thinks bad drivers
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: interesting ....
<BrendanM> I live near fermilab, I did a summer program there in HS
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: http://www.norhtec.com/products/mcr/index.html
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: I have bought to of them the EN12000E and the M6000
<Jester45> ATTENTION!! FireFox has an update
<BrendanM> OMG!!!!!
<posingaspopular> BrendanM: right near... what's that suburb? my brother worked out there this summer at a place called acceleration
<burner> lol
<grazie> Dylan_: what's your machine?
<Jester45> I KNOW!! amazing
<Jester45> i look to be kinda big
<Dylan_> ibook G3 blueberry
<BrendanM> Fermilab's in Batavia
<Jester45> i got 3 updates with a total of 10mb
<BrendanM> What's the FF update do?
<posingaspopular> oh right, thats the place
<BrendanM> It's a nice enough area, and Chicago's right there
<Jester45> yep the ff update is 9.2mb
<posingaspopular> BrendanM: i live in chicago. midway airport area
<BrendanM> heh, noisy?
<Jester45> fix security on it... i jsut like updates !!WOOOOYAAA!!
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: via chips dont work piriot i have tested them 3 years i eaven developt patches and mods to trying to get them working fully
<BrendanM> I'm from the Chicago suburbs, but I'm in England on study abroad right now
<grazie> Dylan_: not heard of a machine getting stuck at 1% before?
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: I have several treats running on ubuntu and viaarena forums
<BrendanM> Speaking of updates, I never got the most recent kernel updates because I heard they broke everything
<posingaspopular> nah its not tooo loud, but its cool even if it was. where are you studying
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: i am now going to try this one: http://www.mini-tft.de/xtc-neu/product_info.php?products_id=18958&cPath=
<BrendanM> Is there a way to mark non-kernel updates in synaptic?
<BrendanM> University College London
<Jester45> BrendanM: they didnt break me
<tuxcrafter> but i am affread that everyting will work onder linux exempt the SIS video driver but it is a new chip so maybe I can only find info about old ones
<Jester45> BrendanM: yes i think you do sudo apt-get -h packages
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: i would be interested to see if everything works
<BrendanM> if you read the Ubuntu forums, there's tons of people talking about how it broke their video and sound and stuff
<Jester45> BrendanM: or somthing like that the -h mean hold look in in the man page
<BrendanM> It might be fine, but this laptop is my primary (and only) machine here, so I can't risk having it messed up.
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: if that now work i will buy this one http://de.kontron.com/index.php?id=226&cat=61&productid=1759
<BrendanM> I need it to do work and download American TV
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: but that will cost me 200 euro more only for linux support
<Dylan_> i realld don't know, it was the installing part after the base installation
<Dylan_> do i need to be hooked up to the internet to do that?
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: why do you need a mini-itx?
<grazie> Dylan_: no
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: the size and the low power and the low noice
<Dylan_> ah.... how long should it take, then?
<grazie> Dylan_: can you hook it up to the internet though?
<Dylan_> i might, but that would involve me unhooking this computer
<Jester45> looks good to me tuxcrafter
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: fair enough
<t0taln00b> hey :)
<grazie> Dylan_: on that machine probably about an 45+ minutes
<Dylan_> grazie: is that the base install, the second or both together
<tuxcrafter> btw alll the info of this site wrong!!  http://www.mini-tft.de/xtc-neu/product_info.php?products_id=18958&cPath=
<grazie> Dylan_: whole thing
<t0taln00b> did any1 try installing feisty?
<BrendanM> When does Feisty launch officially? April?
<Dylan_> grazie: then it just got stuck?
<bur[n] er1> si
<tuxcrafter> Maximilian1st:  this ist he correct info in the datasheet located there http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/system/productshow2.asp?id=258&proname=J7F3
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, This was for you
<posingaspopular> BrendanM: april
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: I mean them that is a irritation close name
<Maximilian1st> Thank you tuxcrafter
<tuxcrafter> no problem :-D please change your nickname :-P
<grazie> Dylan_: you could try the install again and to find out what the problem is
<Dylan_> grazie: thats what i am trying right now...
<Maximilian1st> Yeah, get a life, my name is my name, can't change it, you choose your friends in life not your family..
<Jester45> ummm... they have pci based cpus.... im gonna try like 8 of them
<Maximilian1st> ;-p just joking.
<maxamillion> please play nice
<tuxcrafter> i must go now it is midnight here 00:00
<daemon-works> hello everybody
<tuxcrafter> see you later does that message reminder thing work if you are offline? (pc down)
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, I was joking as I wrote, no offense meant.
<Jester45> http://de.kontron.com/index.php?id=226&cat=48&productid=207
<Jester45> tuxcrafter: look at that
<tuxcrafter> oke
<maxamillion> i know i know
<Jester45> that owns
<tuxcrafter> Jester45: that is not mini-itx 17x17 :-P
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> still its the best thing ever
<maxamillion> well ... i need to run ... bbl
<tuxcrafter> Jester45: I want to be ablle to do 3D texture rendering on a mini-itx default low power onboard chip
<tuxcrafter> in theory the CN700 and CN400 from VIA can do this but the openchrome driver can not do this
<Jester45> humm
<tuxcrafter> now i am going to try the SiS 741CX
<tuxcrafter> if that not work i have to move to very expensive intel systems :-(
<tuxcrafter> i have to go now
<tuxcrafter> bye
<grazie> what's all this firefox... bon echo.... stuff then?
<Jester45> ??
<grazie> exactly
<Jester45> lol
#xubuntu 2007-03-01
<Dylan_> Can i skip select and install packages in the install?
<Dylan_> grazie: It worked! Thanks. I rebooted and typed in my login and password, then it came up with dylan@localhoast:~$
* sultanovich say hi
<Jester45> anyone her like to explain what a PCI-bus slot cpu card is and/or ISA-bus and/or Slot CPU card accessories ---> link --> http://www.advantech.gr/products/sub_category.asp-Category_ID=1-1TH71W&BU=ACG.htm
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> is it a mini computer? that uses the pci slot for power? or just a cpu? linux compatible
<grazie> Dylan_: I'm confused...what worked?
<Dylan_> grazie: the installation, but i can skip select and install step right?
<Jester45> no i dont think so
<grazie> Jester45: I don't know what I'm being asked...
<grazie> Dylan_: you've installed xbuntu, yes?
<Jester45> grazie: go to the above link and explain to me what those are
<Dylan_> grazie: yeah, but its not working, i skipped a step in the installation process
<grazie> Jester45: look like motherboards for small devices to me
<grazie> Dylan_: what step did you skip?
<Jester45> grazie: they plug into pci slots
<grazie> Jester45: some kind of development platform? new to me...
<Jester45> i think they are mini computers
<Jester45> one has 8 usb ports intergrated video and a 1gb ram slo
<Jester45> t
<Darkkish> O.O What are we talking about?
<Jester45> http://www.advantech.gr/products/sub_category.asp-Category_ID=1-1TH71W&BU=ACG.htm
<Jester45> those things
<cellofellow> what? ANOTHER Firefox security update? Hope this gets swiftfox-ized soon.
<cellofellow> cool, already is/
<Darkkish> interesting
<Jester45> is they are mini computers...
<Dylan_> garzie: i skipped the setting up network(but that shouldn't have hurt it)and the select and install software
<Jester45> i got 4 pci slots for them
<Darkkish> lol jester
<Jester45> and a unused motherboard with a 133mhz in it
<Jester45> get a new power supply and then used that as power for a few more
<Darkkish> cellofellow is that alot nicer than regular FF and can you use regular FF extensions very well?
<cellofellow> Darkkish: all the extensions and everything else work perfectly. The underside stuff is optimized for Linux and specific CPU's.
<Jester45> yes regular extensions work
<Jester45> its lgihter and faster
<cellofellow> getswiftfox.com
<cellofellow> plugins, extensions, themes, page rendering. All works identically.
<Darkkish> neat cellofellow
<Darkkish> cellofellow is it faster or something?
<cellofellow> click the Debian link.
<cellofellow> plenty faster, especially at startup time.
<Darkkish> this is my good comp but i don' thave linux installed right now
<Darkkish> on this one
<Darkkish> its an athlon64 3500+
<cellofellow> oh, :) :(
<cellofellow> there's athlon-specific versions of Swiftfox. I get the PIII version.
<Darkkish> pretty soon i'm going to get a faster processer, more ram, and a faster Gfx card... i'm thinking about just buying a new case and mobo to go with it.
<Darkkish> yeah my lappy with xubuntu is PIII
<Jester45> Darkkish: if you did that then it wouldnt really be the same comp
<Darkkish> Jester45 exactly.
<Darkkish> two nice compys :)
<Jester45> you could just get a2nd processor 2 ram 2 gfx card and so one and have 2 comptuers
<Darkkish> yep
<Darkkish> what am i missing...
<Darkkish> gfx card, ram, harddrive, mobo, case, psu, cpu
<Darkkish> thats everything right?
<Darkkish> aside from a moniter, speakers and keyboard/mouse of course.
<Jester45> cd drive
<Jester45> but thats not NEEDED
<Darkkish> yeah but it is if i plan to install an OS on it :p
<Darkkish> well almost...
<Jester45> you coulse just use the drive from the 1st computer
<Jester45> to install then your be fine
<Jester45> use network or usb to transfer files
<Darkkish> yeah... but CD Drives are cheap
<Darkkish> I'd get a DVD +/- RW burner
<Jester45> yea
<Darkkish> this is what i plan to put into my new comp
<Darkkish> AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (or higher (maybe)), 2GB Kingston or Corsair ram, GeForce 7900GT, some Asus mobo w/ sli and all the goodies...
<Darkkish> and a 200GB WD HDD
<Darkkish> thats what i'm aiming for.
<Darkkish> i'll probably buy the parts and assemble it over the course of 1 or 2 months.
<BFTD> Darkkish don't waste our money on SLi
<Jester45> im looking at Intel Pentium 4 or D, a 700 watt power suppy with 160 mm fan, ninja cpu cooler, geforce 7900 gtx, 4gb ram
<BFTD> to much cost for too little of an improvemnt
<Darkkish> lol i just want an sli mobo, i don't actually have sli cards, because i agree with you
<BFTD> yeah thats ok
<Darkkish> ASUS makes really nice nforce mobos which come with SLi usually
<Darkkish> 700 watts?
<Darkkish> its a computer not an overn
<Darkkish> oven*
<Jester45> ??
<BFTD> I have 1100 watts in mine
<Jester45> you probly have a 300 or more
<Darkkish> lol BFTD wtf?
<Darkkish> i have 500
<BFTD> I would suggesting going with anything less then 500watts
<Darkkish> right now i have an AMD 3500+ with a geforce 6600GT
<BFTD> Darkkish yeah I have 2 PSU's in it
<Darkkish> BFTD why?
<BFTD> a 500 and a 600
<Darkkish> do you just enjoy high elec bills?
<Darkkish> :p
<BFTD> Darkkish I ran out of conectors, I didn't have a y splitter so i just the extra psu
<Darkkish> Lol
<BFTD> Darkkish it only usues about 400 watts of it
<Darkkish> yeah usually :p
<Darkkish> holy shit
<Darkkish> you should see the price on these athlon X2s
<Darkkish> its insane
<Darkkish> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103759
<BFTD> Darkkish lets move this subject over too #xubuntu-offtopic
<BFTD> Darkkish thats a great deal, you should get it
<BFTD> :)
<Darkkish> sorry BFTD :p
<cellofellow> bug 30791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30791 in firefox "firefox 1.4.99 upgrade still have compreg.dat, creates issue" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30791
<cellofellow> hello little bor
<cellofellow> bro*
<DuMonkey> i'm not BORING
<DuMonkey> u r
<cellofellow> when did I say you were?
<DuMonkey> what's all the other names on the right
<cellofellow> people in here.
<DuMonkey> they're not talking
<cellofellow> shut up and listen.
<DuMonkey> to what????????
<DuMonkey> :| ?
<cellofellow> the ops kickbanning you for spamming up the channel.
<DuMonkey> what?
<posingaspopular> yea im here listening
<cellofellow> :D
<posingaspopular> no one is SAYING anything really important though
<posingaspopular> plus im doing hw
<DuMonkey> I don't know anything about XUBUNTU
<DuMonkey> !
<cellofellow> well, leave the channel then.
<DuMonkey> ok
<DuMonkey> i will
<Darkkish> lol bye
<BrendanM> what the heck was that about?
<cellofellow> my kid brother.
<posingaspopular> ha he actually left?
<posingaspopular> cellofellow: my older brother got me into ubuntu
<posingaspopular> he runs kubuntu exclusivly though
<cellofellow> My brother likes ubuntu better too, he just isn't a geek kid.
<posingaspopular> i run edubuntu on one comp, kubuntu on another, trying to get a new hd for xubuntu
<posingaspopular> ahhh yea im not TOO big into the coding, doc, w/e stuff
<posingaspopular> but im big into the freedom
<posingaspopular> and helping out wherever i can
<cellofellow> xubuntu on here, Win98 on the box he's using, and still fighting to get Xubuntu on it.
<cellofellow> It really needs a reinstall of SOMETHING. I figure I if I buy a new copy of Win98 and then dual-boot everbody will be happy.
<posingaspopular> windows 98? why touch that stuff?
<Jester45> its lightweight
<cellofellow> and some people still need Windows here.
<posingaspopular> where is here?
<cellofellow> my house
<posingaspopular> oh... but why do they needs windows?
<BrendanM> Have you tried any of the utilities that strip down windows 98? Some of those are really cool
<cellofellow> I still can't get Noteworthy Composer or an equivilant to run on Linux.
<posingaspopular> hmm what is noteworthy
<BrendanM> there's one that replaces the Win98 shell with the Win95 one, and it flies
<cellofellow> posingaspopular: notation and midi (music stuff) program my mom uses.
<cellofellow> BrendanM: I think I would like something with the more robust NT core instead of the clunky DOS core.
<BrendanM> http://www.litepc.com/98lite.html
<posingaspopular> ahh i see
<cellofellow> there's also litestep.
<BrendanM> That's true, but Win98 was relatively stable as far as non-NT-based Windows goes
<cellofellow> I tried NoteEdit, which had notation capablities to surpass NoteWorthy, but I can't get it to output to ALSA, as it is ONLY midi. Timidity it uses to output to ALSA PCM.
<cellofellow> Also, KDE apps (which noteedit is) suck power on this box.
<cellofellow> I suppose I COULD get noteedit working. She needs something that does 3 things: 1) Easy input of notes with buttons AND keystrokes. 2) Plays output to speakers. 3) Plays output and notates input from the digital piano.
<topo> alguien que hable espaol 
<Jester45> any advice on srinking my prartion
<cellofellow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jester45> whats the chance of messing up my stuff
<topo> cellofellow, men
<cellofellow> I've done that, using gparted. back up the partition that will get BIGGER, and make sure there is little fragmentation in the part that will get smaller.
<Jester45> ok i got 2 partions
<Jester45> install and swap
<Jester45> i want to srink the OS part
<Jester45> OS and swap
<cellofellow> just swapoff /dev/thepart and use gparted, then swapon /dev/thepart
<Jester45> so i would need to use a live cd them
<Jester45> then
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> but the livecd will still use that swap partition and won't let you resize it, so you'll have to swapoff.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> im going to resize my OS partition
<cellofellow> I have 4 partitions on 3 drives. OS and Swap on one, /home on another, and /media/little-disk on another.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> my media part is like 100gb then swap is 10 and OS is using umm 10ish
<maxamillion> jeebus
<maxamillion> sooo much used space
<Jester45> well...
<Jester45> thats on this computer
* maxamillion has never used more than 20gb of any hard drive ... ever ... even with multiple OS's on one drive
<Jester45> i got used in my house
<Jester45> over a tb
<maxamillion> jeebus
<maxamillion> i just don't have that much stuff ... i stream all my music from shoutcast and all i do is school work and code
<Jester45> i stream my music from my fileserver
<Jester45> and movies
<Jester45> and games
<Jester45> and everything else
<Malfist> How can I set a program to autostart?
<Malfist> quit
<cellofellow> well, that's not right
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> cellofellow: so resizing the OS partition should work?
<cellofellow> should be perfectly fine.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> now
<Jester45> how could i go about booting to the 2nd partion
<Jester45> if my computer doesn't have usb keyboard ablity and thats all i have
<cellofellow> ummm. so the BIOS won't use USB keyboard?
<cellofellow> grub should though.
<Darkkish> Jester45 at radio shack
<Darkkish> you can buy thoes little USB/PS2 connectors for pretty cheap
<Darkkish> or you could just check craigslist for free ps2 keyboards in your area
* cellofellow has one for his mouse.
<Jester45> yes i had one but i broke it
<Jester45> and i cant to go store right now
<Jester45> and i wanna boot to it right now
<cellofellow> you gotta have a ps/2 keyboard somewhere. I got a drawer full of things like keyboards and mice.
<Jester45> nope none that i can use
<Darkkish> Jester45 what do you mean that you can use?
<cellofellow> ps/2 keyboards
<Jester45> i know what they are i have one in the house but i cant use it
<Jester45> its connected to my xbox
<Jester45> long story
<cellofellow> ps/2 connected to xbox?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> complicated
<cellofellow> If I got an XBox, I'd have to promise to my parents to hack it. They don't like video games.
<cellofellow> I wonder if tuxracer would run on a hacked xbox.
<kalikiana> cellofellow, I guess tuxracer would be slow, with no accelerated gfx :/
<cellofellow> xbox has no acceleration?
<kalikiana> yes the xbox does, but there is no linux driver as far as i know
<kalikiana> unless 700mhz can do everything in software mode ;)
<Malfist> Can anyone tell me how to ste a program to autostart? I have a memory and CPU monitor I want to autostart
<cellofellow> add them to Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications
<Malfist> I saw that but I don't know how to add it
<Malfist> it's name under the menu is CPU/Mem monitor
<Malfist> what would that command be?
<cellofellow> I think you can drag and drop into the Autostarted Apps thing from the AppFinder in Applications -> Accesories.
<Malfist> oh
<Malfist> I'll try
<Malfist> No, didn't work
<Malfist> the program is in the repositories
<cellofellow> ummm
<Malfist> What would be the command to launch it?
<Malfist> would it just be CPU/Mem Monitor?
<cellofellow> no
<cellofellow> what's it really called. In lowercase without slashes
<cellofellow> when you installed it
<Malfist> what do you mean?
<Malfist> I got it from the standard thingy not the package manager
<Malfist> the add/remove
<cellofellow> oh :/
<cellofellow> you can just use the System Stats or whatever it's called applet for the panel.
<Malfist> ?
<cellofellow> you can add those things to the taskbar/panel
<maxamillion> !htop
<maxamillion> :)
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<cellofellow> htop will tell you the command that was run for a process. Nice part about it.
<Malfist> you've lost me
<Malfist> add what to the taskbar/panel?
<cellofellow> cpu and memory monitors
<Malfist> how do I add it to the taskbar?
<cellofellow> right click, click Add Items, and then scroll around
<j1mc> !atop
<ubotu> atop: Monitor for system resources and process activity. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-2 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<maxamillion> atop?
* maxamillion googles
<Malfist> apt-getting atop
<j1mc> i just read about it in "linux format"
<Malfist> and htop
<Malfist> in add item it calls it cpu graph
<Malfist> would that be the command?
<maxamillion> j1mc: have you tried htop?
<j1mc> no
<maxamillion> Malfist: it should be
<maxamillion> j1mc: you should give it a shot
<j1mc> cool.  i will check it out.
<Malfist> it doesn't stick
<Malfist> I close the autostart menu and restart it and the program is gone
<cellofellow> conky may be your cup of tea
<cellofellow> !conmky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conmky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Malfist> conky?
<cellofellow> ever used DSL? it's based off of the system monitor in that.
<Malfist> Only DSL I've ever used was the internet and Dark and Shattered Lands, a mud game
<Malfist> over telnet
* j1mc is so tired.
* j1mc just hopes they release a herd 5 of xubuntu
<Malfist> conky gets to 'Conky: drawing to subwindow of root window (1000003)
<Malfist> Conky: drawing to single buffer
<Malfist> ' and stops
<cellofellow> :(
<Malfist> oh
<Malfist> I see it on the desktop
<Malfist> How can I move it
<Malfist> it's in the bottom corner and can't read it
<cellofellow> config file ~/.conkyrc
<Malfist> sudo it?
<cellofellow> no
<maxamillion> Malfist: no ... just edit it :)
<maxamillion> bah!!!!
<maxamillion> brb
<Malfist> It seems to be a blank file
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> read man conky
<Malfist> kk
<Malfist> how would I set a value? variable:value ?
<cellofellow> umm, I don't remember
<[187ci] marc> hacked xbox?! Please that is nothing more then modding...
<Kresjah_laptop> Hey! Need some serious help. I have a machine with xubuntu here, where I am experiencing extreme instability. Long story short, it has an uptime of about 4 minutes before it freezes the whole computer completely. Only way to restart is the reset button it seems. I'm no techie, so there might be stuff I've missed, but the only things I can see of errors and warnings in Xorg.0.log is some missing font directories and stuff. Anyone w
<Kresjah_laptop> This seems to apply when running standard mode. I don't think this happens in recovery mode.
<cellofellow> video card?
<[187ci] marc> lol
<Kresjah_laptop> Humm... umm... ATI Rage 128 or something around there. The odd thing is that it has worked almost perfect for several days, it just started acting up a few hours ago (with no changes done since those "several days").
<kriel> hey. can somebody help me fight through a sound patch? I got a new laptop that isn't supported by ubuntu's built in sound system, and i found a patch that's supposed to alleviate the problem, but im not entirely sure how to implement said patch.
<cellofellow> odd, I had similar problems this week, but only when fluxbox was running.
<[187ci] marc> have you installed anything lately?
<Kresjah_laptop> Quote from last lines I've written: "(with no changes done since those "several days")."
<Sweetandy> Is there a terminal command in Xubuntu that will give him his computer's Mhz?
<[187ci] marc> just restart the computer
<[187ci] marc> go in your cmos
<Sweetandy> ah, mmk
<[187ci] marc> and look for monitor hardware
<[187ci] marc> it should be some place there
<Sweetandy> lol mmk
<grazie> Sweetandy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyone have any clue as to where I can start debugggin this issue
<Kresjah_laptop> ?
<grazie> Kresjah_laptop: If it's just started freezing after no sw changes it'll be tough to find, but I'd suspect hw failure
<Sweetandy> grazie: Thanks!
<Kresjah_laptop> it seems that the last entries in Xorg.0.log are always these:
<Kresjah_laptop> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list
<Kresjah_laptop> And there are two more similar lines, just replacing TTF with OTF and CID
<Malfist> is anyone still on that helped me earlier with cpu/mem monitor stating at start up?
<Malfist> I found the process's name
<Malfist> mb-applet-system-monitor
<Malfist> I guess not
<Malfist> oh-well
<Jester45> would that be
<Jester45> cellofellow or maxamillion
<Darkkish> hm
<Darkkish> ?
<Darkkish> oh lol
<Darkkish> Jester45 is everyone who comes in so impatient?
<Jester45> kinda
<Jester45> one guy said
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> anyone here?
<Jester45> guess not
<Jester45> bye suckers
<Jester45> and left
<Jester45> he came and left in under a minute
<Darkkish> some guy in wine did that
<moparisthebest> thats just how some people are, they think we are here to serve them
<Darkkish> whinehq
<moparisthebest> like we owe them or something ;)
<Darkkish> lol :p
<Darkkish> well i have joined channels to get help and sometimes its a pain in the ass getting anyone to talk, but usually i hang around for 10-30 minutes...
<moparisthebest> yea, I join channels for help all the time, patience is the key
<moparisthebest> it's kind of like hunting or fishing
<moparisthebest> :P
<Jester45> i have a question
<Jester45> why does all new computers come with vista preinstalled
<Darkkish> http://bash.org/?731734 lmfao
<Jester45> i would rather have xp then that piece of crap
<Darkkish> Jester45 the same reason all old computers came with winxp but just be happy, vista is a total mem-hog, all the new computers you buy will have atleast semi-decent hardware in it to begin with
<Darkkish> none of that 512MB of ram crap
<Darkkish> and nona that onboard video either
<cellofellow> bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<j1mc> cellofellow, is that bug going to be fixed for feisty?
<Jester45> i dont care that the computer come with xp preinstalled but know i have ot buy a computer then pay to downgrade??
<Jester45> lol
<cellofellow> maybe BY feisty+1
<cellofellow> I think 7.10 should be called Groovy Gazelle.
<Jester45> tell a dev that
<cellofellow> It's up to Mark Shuttleworth what the releases are called.
<Jester45> give him it
<Jester45> he might like it
<cellofellow> he has a public email?
<T`> where's the feisty list of features for xubuntu? if ther eis one
<Jester45> groovy gazelle would need beryl by default
<T`> cellofellow, sure.. he posts on the mailing list
<T`> whats groovy gazelle? 7.10?
<T`> 7.04 had some other name i thought.. cant remember waht
<cellofellow> that'd be the release notes, which I think are in the wiki.
<j1mc> feisty fawn  :)
<Darkkish> gahrooveh gazayell
<Darkkish> i like that
<cellofellow> yeah, Feisty Fawn.
<j1mc> oh, there was another name, other than feisty?
<Darkkish> groovey gazelle
<cellofellow> groovy gazelle was just my idea.
<Darkkish> i know
<Darkkish> its good
<T`> cellofellow, the release notes im' looking at only have 6.06
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> Docs out of date I guess.
<Darkkish> when i downloaded xfce
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> xubuntu *
<Darkkish> and ran firefox for the first time
<cellofellow> oh, and you'l have to look in the Feisty dev stuff fer Feisty.
<Darkkish> it said "xubuntu 6.06"
<Darkkish> i thought it was 6.10
<cellofellow> I never got that, cause I updated.
<T`> Darkkish, you should condense your sentences ;)
<j1mc> :(  fix has been committed for that, but was not backported
<T`> cellofellow, running fiesty by any chance?
<cellofellow> nope. I had it installed on a spare hard drive but formatted.
<cellofellow> it got out of date.
<j1mc> i'm running feisty
<j1mc> i've had it on my laptop for about three weeks or so now
<T`> j1mc, anything noticable you like?
<j1mc> it's been fine
<T`> compared to edgy that is..
<j1mc> well, it has xfce4.4 final.
<cellofellow> stable XFCE4 is nice.
<j1mc> updated gaim
<j1mc> i don't use it for too much heavy stuff.
<T`> oh.. xfce has been stable like a rock for me.. even though its beta2.. great piece of software
<cellofellow> who cares about gaim? Unless you chat on like 10 networks, use a network-specific client with some real features.
<j1mc> it's more of an evolutionary improvement than an OMG improvement.
<T`> cellofellow, like?
<T`> cellofellow, i thought on linux gaim is the answer to all
<T`> i use gtalk, would be nice to have voice on that..
<cellofellow> I like Gajim for Jabber, which is all I really use.
<cellofellow> Jabber/GTalk, whatever.
<T`> i'm thinking of hnaving my parents switch to xubuntu (i bought them a laptop recently)
<cellofellow> No voice for that yet, thought I think Psi has a Jingle version working.
<T`> so would be nice to have some kind of good voip
<j1mc> if it's a new laptop, i would have them to go ubuntu or kubuntu.
<T`> gnomemeeting sucked bigtime last time we tried.. audio quality wasn't good on the low bandwidth connection
<cellofellow> there's Skype, which though closed-source is available, and PhoneGaim too.
<T`> j1mc, well its like 2 years old..
<j1mc> they will probably want to see videos on the web and stuff.
<cellofellow> so, flash and codecs?
<T`> cellofellow, yea skype is there i know.. wanted to try something which is open.. will give phonegaim a shot
<moparisthebest> doesn't ventrilo work on linux?
<T`> j1mc, no.. my parents are computer illeterate really
<T`> only do emails and some web browsing
<T`> like news, etc..
<j1mc> ok.
<T`> and they dont use pop, imap clients.. just email thru yahoo or wahtever.. lol
<cellofellow> Google Suite? Gmail, GCal, GReader, GDocs and Spreadsheets? All works here great.
* cellofellow loves google
<cellofellow> Firefox 2 integration with Google Reader is nice to have.
<j1mc> xubuntu would be great on a two year old laptop
<cellofellow> it'd be awesome.
<moparisthebest> T`, this should work for you: http://www.goteamspeak.com
<cellofellow> Google Talk (Jingle)?
<T`> cellofellow, it works on unix?
<cellofellow> no, I don't think so.
<moparisthebest> no, it doesnt
<moparisthebest> teamspeak does however, have you tried it T` ?
<T`> not yet moparisthebest
<T`> is it easy to use?
* cellofellow has never actually used VoIP.
<moparisthebest> yes T` very easy
<T`> moparisthebest, ok.. so all i have to do is setup a server on my end.. and ask me parents to dial in right?
<moparisthebest> basically once you set thier client up for them all they have to do is double click it and click connect
<moparisthebest> yes
<moparisthebest> the server is easy to set up too :)
<T`> can i have my team server on my home server.. and i use client at work, etc.
<T`> or on my laptop at a cafe, etc..
<T`> so then we two are on the client.. but server is always constant
<moparisthebest> yep
<moparisthebest> if you want it that way
<T`> perfect.. will give it a shot..
<T`> thanks
<moparisthebest> no problem
<T`> yea its better.. no changing ips then
<T`> my server has dyndns.. so they just dial to the same host name always
<moparisthebest> there you go, sounds like you have a good setup :)
<moparisthebest> I have experience with parents who barely know how to turn on a computer, I can sympathize ;)
<T`> haha yea.. its painful sometimes because it seems so easy to us
<T`> they are too afraid it might break the computer.. like blow it up or somehting
<moparisthebest> I know
<moparisthebest> I always tell them there is nothing they can do that will break anything
<Darkkish> lol
<cellofellow> On Linux, no need to fear if they have no root password.
<moparisthebest> and to just try stuff out, but they dont seem to have the ability
<Darkkish> yeah hell
<Darkkish> you can't even change the clock w/o root
<T`> cellofellow, true.. i'm almost sure they will never need to do sudo.. i'll have it all setup properly
<T`> its amazing how easy *ubuntu's setup is though.. the liveCD is a brilliant idea
<cellofellow> give yourself remote SSH access to fix things.
<T`> there is no "fear factor" that way
<T`> yea.. thats what i intend to do
<T`> with private key auth.. only for me..
<cellofellow> for dyndns, ddclient is a good update daemon.
<T`> is transperancy in xfce 4.4 thru composite in X11?
<cellofellow> yeah
<T`> last time i tried composite it was a bit laggy.. so had to turn it off
<T`> i like the snap switching of xfce when i switch virtual windows
<cellofellow> On my card, I have to turn off AIGLX or OpenGL doesn't work at all.
<T`> i frequently toggle between two virtual windows .. and dont like any delay at all
<T`> like if i'm coding and have the spef open in a brtowser on next window
<T`> s/spef/spec
<cellofellow> Sometimes I read a coding ebook and want to be able to see the book and the editor at the same time, so I turn on the compositing. I'd like a dual-head monitor for that.
<moparisthebest> T`, also apt-get install x11vnc
<moparisthebest> its a vnc server to share the current x11 session
<T`> sec.. on phoen
<cellofellow> if you've got decent DSL or cable, you can tunnel X through SSH.
<moparisthebest> comes in handy to guide them, especially because they can see what you are doing
<cellofellow> oh, good point
<Darkkish> i have VoIP
<Darkkish> vonage
<rmd_> i can't find any info about changing my boot screen from graphical to text
<Darkkish> o_O
<rmd_> i've disabled GDM, but the boot is still graphical and i hate it
<moparisthebest> rmd_, I think I know exactly how to do that
<moparisthebest> you mean the little bar that goes to the right on bootup?
<rmd_> yes, that
<cellofellow> rmd_: set it up so that gdm does NOT start at boot with init in runlevel 2.
<moparisthebest> yep, I know how to do it
<cellofellow> oh
<moparisthebest> give me a few seconds to find the file rmd_
<rmd_> cellofellow, i already did that.  all you have to do is disable that in the services app.
<rmd_> moparisthebest, thanks loads.
<moparisthebest> rmd_, its an option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rmd_> ahh
<cellofellow> huh?
<moparisthebest> can you paste yours someplace? I dont remember the exact thing to remove
<cellofellow> a kernel option?
<moparisthebest> it is after quiet
<moparisthebest> but I cant recall exactly the option
<cellofellow> oh, remove splash
<rmd_> moparisthebest, now that you mention that it reminds me of the solution
<cellofellow> so that the mouse goes away.
<moparisthebest> that is probably the option cellofellow
<moparisthebest> a guy in #kubuntu helped me remove that awhile ago
<Darkkish> i'm goin afk
<moparisthebest> for some reason it screwed up my video card :P
<cellofellow> there are only three options IIRC. ro quiet splash. I added vga=792
<moparisthebest> thats it
<moparisthebest> splash, I knew it was after quiet
<moparisthebest> cellofellow, what does the vga option do out of curiosity?
<cellofellow> sets the resolution and bitdepth for the kernel framebuffer.
<Darkkish|AFK> <NaStyChoC> hey babe asl?
<Darkkish|AFK> <sweetangelic> hi, 14/f/aus ^^
<Darkkish|AFK> <NaStyChoC> ive a real big cock..
<Darkkish|AFK> <sweetangelic> o how big??
<Darkkish|AFK> <NaStyChoC> 9in
<Darkkish|AFK> <sweetangelic> dats prty big, mines only 8
<Darkkish|AFK> <NaStyChoC> ok
<Darkkish|AFK> <NaStyChoC> wait wtf
<Darkkish|AFK> oops
<Darkkish|AFK> sorry
<Darkkish|AFK> meant to paste something else >_>
<Darkkish|AFK> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811217019 how does this look for a case?
<cellofellow> now I can play dvd's in the CLI
<T`> ok back...
<T`> moparisthebest, thats a great idea.. will do
<moparisthebest> cellofellow, how do you set the resolution with 1 number?
<T`> moparisthebest, you can both see the mouse and control it?
<T`> its like like windows RDP where it logs the active user out right?
<moparisthebest> yes T` :)
<cellofellow> moparisthebest: it's this code thing
<moparisthebest> it doesnt log the active user out
<moparisthebest> they can see everything you do
<T`> looksl ike you have dealt with these issues yourself?
<moparisthebest> yep, VNC is a platform independant protocol
<cellofellow> moparisthebest: 792 is 1024x768x24
<moparisthebest> you can control windows from linux and vice versa
<moparisthebest> its pretty handy
<Darkkish|AFK> nobody wants to tell me?
<T`> moparisthebest, oh i know how VNC works.. but last time i treid vnc on X, it used to create its own session
<moparisthebest> cellofellow, do you know where I could see a list of these codes?
<cellofellow> um, google.
<moparisthebest> oh yea I know what you mean now T`
<T`> moparisthebest, that was like 2 years ago may be.. but now its good
<moparisthebest> x11vnc shares the current session though
<moparisthebest> so its much handier
<T`> yup
<moparisthebest> looks fine to me Darkkish|AFK, although it is a little pricey
<rmd_> changing that file isn't working
<rmd_> it keeps reverting to the original after i update-grub
<moparisthebest> don't update-grub
<moparisthebest> why are you doing that anyway?
<rmd_> someone else said i'm supposed to do that after editing :-/
<moparisthebest> they were wrong ;)
<T`> hmm
<T`> no, he is supposed to run update-grub
<T`> the reason is not to make it work, but to test sanity
<moparisthebest> I never have, and I edit menu.lst all the time
<cellofellow> just reboot
<T`> like his config will get erased when he upgrades his kernel
<moparisthebest> I guess I just take a chance
<T`> the way you do is to edit within the # default_options=
<cellofellow> it will, but that's just a fact of life
<T`> and run update-grub which will automatically add/delete all optins from all entries
<T`> the readme is in the menu.lst
<moparisthebest> oh, I didn't know that
<moparisthebest> interesting
<T`> and if you want to add stuff which is persistent, you add it at the beginning before the START block..
<moparisthebest> I usually just go back in a redo everything when I upgrade my kernel :/
<cellofellow> for me, I have to comment out savedefault because it always causes the system to hand just after the kernel boots.
<T`> s/START/BEGIN i meant..
<T`> oh
<cellofellow> no idea why.
<cellofellow> the recovery kernel would work cause it didn't have savedefault
<cellofellow> no idea what savedefault does though
<chip__> [Desktop Entry] 
<chip__> Version=1.0
<chip__> Encoding=UTF-8
<chip__> Type=Application
<chip__> Name=JavaFIBS
<chip__> Comment=FIBS
<chip__> Categories=Application;
<chip__> Exec=java -jar JavaFIBS.jar
<chip__> Icon=user-info
<chip__> Terminal=false
<chip__> StartupNotify=false
<chip__> Path=/home/chip/Apps/JavaFIBS
<chip__> any idea why that wont work?
<chip__> i can go to the actual .Jar file and right click it, that works.  I can also do it via terminal in the directory
<thedaemon> hello
<grazie> chip__: tried.....Exec=java -jar /home/chip/Apps/JavaFIBS/JavaFIBS.jar....(should have pastebinned your .deskjtop btw)
<thedaemon> any idea how to kill the xwindows so I can install video drivers?
<chip__> grazie, that still errors the application
<grazie> chip__: it was just a suggestion...I don't run any java apps myself
<grazie> chip__: did you change Path=  ...?
<grazie> chip__: Terminal=True  ...?
<Tooth_DeKa1> hello, is this thing on?
<thedaemon> hi
<Tooth_DeKa1> how are you with xubuntu?
<thedaemon> perfect on my laptop. not so perfect on my desktop. but my desktop doesn't have internet connection. so its just a base install
<thedaemon> if you mean, you need help.
<thedaemon> I know a little, but not too much
<Tooth_DeKa1> Well I tried to install it on an old machine I have. Dual P3 1.2Ghz on an Intel server board and the keyboard & mouse just dont seem to work.  Yet they did during the startup, but once the live boot session is running I have no mouse and keyboard.
<thedaemon> usb?
<Tooth_DeKa1> USB keyboard and a USB mouse with a ps2 converter.  Also tried without the converter.
<thedaemon> did you try ctrl-alt-f1?
<Tooth_DeKa1> That was the first thing I tried (to get to xorg.conf) but I have no keyboard at all.
<thedaemon> hmm. does your keyboard work at the bios?
<Tooth_DeKa1> it works in bios and during the startup of the live boot cd.  I can select the type of install and add boot parameters, but once it's started no kb or mouse......I even put in an expansion usb card to see if that would work and no go..
<thedaemon> hmm, yeah too deep for me sorry.
<thedaemon> did you try just the keyboard?
<thedaemon> do you have any extra devices hooked up?
<Tooth_DeKa1> The only things I have connected are the keyboard, mouse, scsi controller and 2 scsi hdd's in raid 0, and annnn ide cd-rom
<grazie> Tooth_DeKa1: the alternate cd doesn't use X,,,so you could install with that and sort you keyboard/mouse problem later
<grazie> Tooth_DeKa1: anything unusual abut the keyboard & mouse?
<grazie> Tooth_DeKa1: probably worth searching ubuntu forums for problems with them
<Tooth_DeKa1> I have searched the formus but with no luck, which is why I am here.
<Tooth_DeKa1> I will try with the alternate CD tonight and see how it goes.
<Tooth_DeKa1> Sorry, missed one of your questions, No there is nothing strange about the keyboard or mouse.  The keyboard is just a cheap standard 101 usb keyboard and theeee mouse is a microsoft intellipoint usb laser mouse.
<Radica1Faith> hello
<Radica1Faith> anyone in here?
<Radica1Faith> hello
<moparisthebest> yes
<posingaspopular> Radica1Faith: people are always in here
<moparisthebest> Tooth_DeKa1, did you get your keyboard problem fixed?
<Tooth_DeKa1> nah, came back looking for more solutions
<Tooth_DeKa1> does xubuntu support older motherboards?  Maybe it's a driver issue with the Intel Server Motherboard.  What do you think?
<Radica1Faith> is it safe to resize a root partition if there is plenty of space, and just after a clean install?
<robinlinth_> Are there any alternative menu's for Xfce?
<krash123123> can someone help me with my nvidia drivers please _
<krash123123> ?
<posingaspopular> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krash123123> i already tried that but it brings me an error when i  reboot..
<krash123123> >S
<krash123123> :S
<posingaspopular> what error
<krash123123> mm says like the xorg is bad configurated
<krash123123> it doesnt show the login screen, and brings a window saying that theres been a problem with X
<krash123123> i restablish the backup and goes well again ..
<krash123123> can you help me ?
<doudoo> hello
<doudoo> all
<doudoo> i install xubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu
<doudoo> but I wanted to change icon theme
<doudoo> but it kill all panel and desktop
<doudoo> now when i log in under xfce my desktop stay desperatly empty....
<doudoo> could someone help ?
<posingaspopular> doudoo: i would love to but i dont know how
<doudoo> so sad
<doudoo> i want to run xfce... it looks really cute!
<doudoo> :)
<TheSheep> doudoo: alt+f2, type 'xfce4-panel', enter
<doudoo> oki
<doudoo> ill test
<tonitoni> should i install this over ubuntu 606?
<the-noo-noo> Hi, I'm trying to mount a CF card I have in my PCMCIA slot.  I've added a line to fstab as below, but it's not working.  I want full read/write permissions for myself. Any ideas?
<the-noo-noo> /dev/sda1       /media/cfcard   vfat    defaults,umask=000  0       0
<the-noo-noo> sorted: I didn't realise there had to be a spare new line at the end of fstab and I added gid=1000 and uid=1000
<the-noo-noo> see you
<`nicola> what repository should I add/change to upgrade from 6.10 to herd 4 ? thanks
<TheSheep> !upgrading | `nicola
<ubotu> `nicola: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<`nicola> thanks
<galen198> Hi.. I need help. I just Upgraded to 6.10 and I just reboot the computer, and now its all black..
<j1mc> <j1mc> will Herd 5 be out today?
<j1mc> <Mithrandir> j1mc: that is the goal, yes.  I should probably build new xubuntu isos too.
* j1mc has fingers crossed
<galen198> Can anyone help me?!
<cyt> grazie: Did you see your kernel booting messages?
<j1mc> galen198, are you on a different computer, or are you typing this from the computer that's all black?
<grazie> cyt: ?
<cyt> grazie: More information is good to figure out what happened to you :D
<grazie> cyt: I haven't a clue what you're talking about
<j1mc> galen198, i have to go to work, but try doing a search on "ubuntu issues upgrading dapper to edgy"
<minus198> jlmc, im on the computer thats all black yes.. but im on windows now.. dualboot you know
<minus198> but i can bring my laptop and start xubuntu
<minus198> ok
<minus198> thanks
<j1mc> good luck!  you will get it sorted out.  :)
<j1mc> bye
<intengu> has anyone installed ltsp with herd4
<intengu> anyone installed ltsp?
<danshtr> Hi all. Anyone here tried to boot xubunto on IBM 770 laptop?
<crimsun> which version of xubuntu?
<danshtr> the latest and greatest
<danshtr> 6.06
<crimsun> no
<danshtr> i was just wondering how much time should I wait, if I dont see anything on the screen after the spash screen with the mving bar.
<crimsun> for 6.06.1, I recommend using the alternate installer
<danshtr> i waited for two hours and nothing happend
<danshtr> alternate? why?
<danshtr> (i'll try it for sure)
<crimsun> 6.06's desktop installer has many issues
<danshtr> i am not taling about the installer, just booting as live CD
<intengu> anyone installed ltsp?
<moe_evil> intengu: yes, me
<crimsun> danshtr: have you posted dmesg from that boot? Guessing doesn't help.
<intengu> moe_evil: have a problem with ltsp-build-client not completing installation
<danshtr> i dont get to issuing any command
<moe_evil> intengu: with edgy?
<danshtr> looks like it hangs when X tries to start
<intengu> moe_evil: i am using feisty alternate cd
<danshtr> crimsun: i tried to use 6.10, not 6.06
<intengu> moe_evil: during install i select install LTSP Server - installation run but crashes at 50% during building of chroot
<moe_evil> umm
<moe_evil> I installed ltsp after normal installation
<intengu> moe_evil: it then says must perform building of chroot later, and I do that by using ltsp-build-client file:///media/cdrom as root
<crimsun> danshtr: so all the information you've given is valid for 6.10, not 6.06?
<intengu> moe_evil: it then fails because of some missing package, how can I tell ltsp-build-client to use the cdrom, then the repository if a package is missing
<danshtr> crimsun: right, i just rechecked the image i downloaded
<danshtr> 770 got 256mb memor
<danshtr> the HD got slack on it
<moe_evil> intengu: sorry, no idea
<crimsun> danshtr: I can't progress w/o at least dmesg. Can you switch to ctrl+alt+F2 and take a digital photo?
<moe_evil> you can't install everething from internet? is not as much as a whole ubuntu, just a hundred of mb
<danshtr> crimsun: I'll try the alternate CD, and I'll try to get dmesg
<danshtr> many thanks
<danshtr> :)
<intengu> moe_evil: bandwidth is limiting :)
<soweto76> How do I enable the root account on xubuntu?
<intengu> is herd5 out yet
<Qew> soweto76: any reason why you can't use sudo? You don't need to log in as root, you can just use sudo to run apps that require root access or do root actions.
<soweto76> Qew, old fashioned, I guess.  Do you know how to do it.
<tonitoni> i installed 3 files and i dont see them anywhere
<tonitoni> ill try to restart
<Qew> well, you can use "sudo passwd root" and pick a password for the root account.
<Qew> well, the root account exists, but before you do that it has a random pass. Doing the above in a console will give your root account a pass you now know.
<soweto76> Qew, After 14 years of using GNU/Linux, I just plain need it.  Thanks.
<Qew> heh... to be honest, I have it, too. ;)
<soweto76> not for everyone. I think the default is a very good idea.
<Qew> yeah, agreed, and I use it. But I came over from Mandriva, so it's a habit. It's no less secure, as long as you're not stupid. It did save me having to use the boot CD in order to fix up a messed up hosts file, which causes sudo to fail. ;)
<soweto76> I am using sudo and find no problems with it.
<soweto76> There are times ... :)
<soweto76> Qew, what is the purpose of the UID... on the kernel command line -- no more root=/dev/hdax eh
<soweto76> Qew, in grub that is.
<soweto76> Qew, e.g.,  Kernel command line: root=UUID=50b15847-a5f2-49e3-8e56-a8dae202b8ec ...
<grazie> !uuid | soweto76
<ubotu> soweto76: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Qew> I'm in Dapper, so I have the old method. It's something for me to find out in a few years. ;)
<Qew> not sure about the reasoning, but it seems someone has helpfully pointed you to some info on that.
<soweto76> grazie, thanks
<Qew> might as well read about the rationale now
<grazie> uuid gives a more reliable device identity e.g. dockable laptops, etc
<soweto76> Adding "profile" -- editing grub boot-up screen -- seems to speed up booting.  Where is that "profile" stored or configured?
<soweto76> Adding to kernel command line, that is.
<soweto76> Message says:  Preparing to profile boot sequence.
<Prodoc> good afternoon
<Prodoc> am I assuming correctly that the php5 package listed in Synaptic is only for apache2? If yes, where can I get php5 for apache1 if it's even possible?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hey wassup
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone awake in here
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hullo
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was wanting to ask how to convert an ubuntu install to a xubuntu
<grazie> Prodoc: synaptic is designed to handle the dependencies
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it better just do do a reformat
<Prodoc> grazie, yes but if I select php5 it wants to install libapache2-mod-php5 as well
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i wish ubuntu had better support for newer stuff in the repos
<Prodoc> though unfortunately I need apache1
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<grazie> Prodoc: then libapache2-mod-php5 is required...not following you really
<Prodoc> and because of that I would like to prevent apache2 from being installed
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: you can install package xubuntu-desktop to get xfce
<Lord_Maynoth_42> then what about gnome
<Lord_Maynoth_42> which does it boot to by default
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: but you will have a heavier system than a clean xubuntu install
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does automatix work with xubuntu?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: probably gnome...easily changed
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: automatix...I don't see why not...I don't use it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is xfce much harder than gnome to use and configure
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sorry ive never used xfce before
<Prodoc> grazie, I'm trying to set up a MusicBrainz server but that one requires apache1 because of some perl modules. I can life with apache1 but I also want to have php5
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what is musicbrainz
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<grazie> Prodoc: but apache2 must be needed for php5...you'll have to look further into it if you think otherwise
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, if you install xubuntu-desktop, xfce will appear in gdm
<Lord_Maynoth_42> gdm?
<Prodoc> so I guess my question is: can I just install php5 and use it with apache1 while I don't install apache2 except for libapache2-mod-php5?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sorry me=total n00b
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: basically gdm = the login screen
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, gdm is the 'gnome display manager' == the login screen
<Prodoc> Lord_Maynoth_42: http://www.musicbrainz.org/
<grazie> Prodoc: no. dependencies are there for good reasons
<Prodoc> darn
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ooh
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, if you want to get rid of unneeded gnome stuff, you should find sth on google.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ill just reformat
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im just tried of ubuntu being slower than win2k
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<kalikiana> ok, that'll probably be the best way :P
<grazie> kalikiana: sth?
<kalikiana> grazie, Sorry, sth should be 'something' :)
<grazie> k
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is installing the new xfce 4.4.0 really hard on xubunut edgy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, no, it's easy imho
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sweet
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ^_^
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, but it's not in the repository
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I figured as much
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> why do they have such aversion to current (non-beta) software
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, ?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: would be happy to compile from source right now?
<kalikiana> oh, you mean why xubuntu doesn't feature the stable? *g
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: ubuntu works a two deliveries per year basis
<kalikiana> i suppose it's a bit lack of manpower/ willing
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: xfce4.4 will be released in April with Feisty
<kalikiana> xubuntu is always a bit 'behind' the others :'/. at least now a new tester team is being created.
<grazie> xfce4.4 has only been out a month....xubuntu is not being that slow really
<Lord_Maynoth_42> back
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I meant ubuntu in general
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I know they get version refreshes every 6 months
<kalikiana> grazie, it may be a matter of personal opinion, but imho the stable *should* be available in the repos, at least optional
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I think their should be a repo with all the latest non-beta releases...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> of everything
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<thedaemon> how do I know what version I am running? I forget all this weird naming system?
<grazie> kalikiana: ubuntu has a system...no system is perfect
<kalikiana> thedaemon, cat /etc/issue
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Kaliliana do you know a webpage
<Lord_Maynoth_42> that shows how to install xfce4.4.0
<kalikiana> grazie, it's just personal opinion, it's ok :)
<thedaemon> 6.10 .. thanks kalikiana
<grazie> kalikiana: yeah I agree :)
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, you can do it with us, it's pretty easy imho ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you guys/girls?  rock!!!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ugg...  it looks like I am going to have to mount a partition to do a backup
<Lord_Maynoth_42> why doesn't ubuntu do this on its own
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: to be fair....some people have had problems putting xfce4.4 on edgy (6.10)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> windows does
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<Lord_Maynoth_42> rly
<danshtr> crimsun: I dont have any login prompt to get dmesg
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what about you Kali?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> any bugs with 4.4.0
<kalikiana> grazie, do you have an example of such problems?
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, I' running the 4.4 form the website and everything is fine
<danshtr> so i can't event boot 6.1 on IBM 770
<daemonatwork> 4.4 comes on edgy xubuntu by default though right?
<grazie> kalikiana: search the channel logs or the forums
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i dun think so
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it ships with older version
<Lord_Maynoth_42> feisty is going to be out soon
<kalikiana> daemonatwork, it ships a beta version actually
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh please god tell me they are not going to put compiz and beryl on xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, ubuntu will have it in the repos, nothing more afaik
<Lord_Maynoth_42> awesome
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I run older machines
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I don't really have the power to do any of that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what remote desktop app is best for xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does realVLC work
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<kalikiana> a 'default' install feating beryl would not work due to driver issues anyway
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i kept thinking putting it on by default was a bad idea
<Lord_Maynoth_42> *_*
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was like what is mark smokin
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> if I uninstall gnome after installing xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> would that be as good as a reformat?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> or not
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, it can be, if you remove all the gnome packages
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sounds like more work than a reformat
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<kalikiana> naturally yes :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a quick way to detect your second hard drive
<Lord_Maynoth_42> to do a backup
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, what would 'detect' mean? mounting?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its not showing up
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in computer
<kalikiana> use the panel plugin for that, i'm not sure what it's called
<Lord_Maynoth_42> besides running xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there anything else that can speed up an older system
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thank you guys for all the help
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sry im such a n00b
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, avoid non-gtk apps for a start
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I don't run much
<Lord_Maynoth_42> open office
<Lord_Maynoth_42> abi word
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, if you stick to one kind of toolkit (gtk, qt), that saves memory
<Lord_Maynoth_42> kk
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i run nero linux
<Lord_Maynoth_42> because I hate k3b
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<kalikiana> and avoid apps with gnome deps. sadly many apps are unnesessarily compiled with gnome.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I have plenty of hard drive space
<kalikiana> I recommend 'graveman'.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but only 256mb of ram
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, I meant RAM, not harddisc space. ;)
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: you don't seem like that much of a newbie to me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I am a windows guy or used to be
<grazie> kalikiana: do you get Xfburn to work ok?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im a+,network+ certified so
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im not dumb with computer hardware per se
<Lord_Maynoth_42> just linux is a new thing for me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does the wine repo for ubuntu still work with xubuntu
<kalikiana> grazie, I didn't try for a while, I prefer graveman like I said
<grazie> kalikiana: me to, but I've never got Xfburn to work....I can't understand why xubuntu ships with it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i really like nerolinux even though its not foss
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the new nero7 for windows is crap though
<Lord_Maynoth_42> bloated so bad
<Lord_Maynoth_42> omg
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<kalikiana> I did not find nero that bad when I was on windows.
<kalikiana> grazie, Again, personal preference? ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well i like nero 6
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but  7 has so much bloat
<Lord_Maynoth_42> like u have to install directx9 to run it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> funny story
<kalikiana> Try graveman already. :P
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I reformated my win2k box
<Lord_Maynoth_42> before I could get all the updates
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was infected with a trojan
<Lord_Maynoth_42> even though I am behind hardware firewall
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<kalikiana> wow, that must be annoying
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha ya
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I still like 2k better than xp
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no annoying wga crap
<grazie> kalikiana: no this isn't preference I don't think...shipped apps have to work
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: something you have to put with windows unfortunately
<grazie> put up with on windows*
<kalikiana> grazie, did you follow the discussion about wether to replace thunderbird with claws mail? that did not appear like any objective discussion. However I do not know exactly who voted for xfburn.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I wish ubuntu would get rid of that evolution crap
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I heard the ubuntu christian edition changes it to intelligent design by default
<Qew> yeah, Claws Mail is what I use, so that would suit me.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is that a joke
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> or serious
<grazie> kalikiana: yeah that discussion wasn't balanced. I've only been using xubuntu a couple of months so....
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it bad
<Lord_Maynoth_42> that I run 2 comps side by side
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i can't afford a dual core
<grazie> well I do too...makes life more interesting
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah
<Lord_Maynoth_42> one is windows
<Lord_Maynoth_42> because the amount of effort to get my scanner working
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is just insane
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I have to copy bin firmware out of a windows driver
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and all kinds of fun stuff
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and I can't get TOR to work on ubuntu
<grazie> almost completely ditched windows now...I WILL NEVER BUY VISTA!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> me neither
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I figure by the time support runs out for xp that will have given ubuntu to improve enough
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its really shaken up the the linux world imho
<Lord_Maynoth_42> amazing how fast its developing
<kalikiana> Then again there come these guys who ask 'Why is Mark throwing money out of the window'... ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah well ubuntu DOES need a way to actually make money
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I think their should be a paid version
<Lord_Maynoth_42> with all the extras preinstalled
<Lord_Maynoth_42> mp3 divx
<Lord_Maynoth_42> pdf
<Lord_Maynoth_42> everyone would buy it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ubuntu support
<Qew> what, like Linspire?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i dunno I never messed with linspire
<Qew> meh, it's not hard to install codecs if needed
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: not while mint is free
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no its not hard at all
<Lord_Maynoth_42> very easy with automatix
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its time consuming
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and anoying if your doing 5 installs
<Qew> no need for Automatix to do that, either ;)
<kalikiana> I wonder what one could pay for if not restricted packages or support?
<grazie> wouldn't you be paying for the someone to supply a working os?
<kalikiana> grazie, From my understanding you can't seel GPL software, can you?
<kalikiana> s/seel/sell
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you can sell it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> look at xandros
<Lord_Maynoth_42> there is talk that xandros will switch to a kubuntu base
<Qew> yes, you can sell it, but you have to divulge the source code. Xchat is an example with its Windows port.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in which case I will be switching to xandros next go around
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<kalikiana> I mean you pay for drivers, manual, support and such, not for the os.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im not sure
<Lord_Maynoth_42> OMG I love it... ubuntu is actually keeping firefox current now
<Lord_Maynoth_42> finally
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<kalikiana> So as soon as I have some more money I'll probably donate some, but donating is not buying.
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: yeah the firefox thing is good news
<Lord_Maynoth_42> If I won the lotto I would start my own linux distro based off xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> tweak it how I like it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> with all codecs and everything allready installed... all possible drivers installed
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lastest software
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, Wouldn't you destroy all the efforts to avoid unfree drivers?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I don't see why because if you didn'
<Lord_Maynoth_42> didn't like it you could stick with plain jane xubuntu
* Lord_Maynoth_42 shrug
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it wouldn't be a free version
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but I would make sure pirated copies were floating around everywhere
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and updates were free
<grazie> kalikiana: that a very good point,,,mp3 is the perfect example of monopoly control abuse
<danielluehr> hello everybody, I have been using xubuntu 6.10 on an AMD64 machine for a couple of weeks now and today I found that all python/gtk programs are not working, has anyone experienced or heard of a similar behaviour? thanx
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I know 64bit is buggy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> use the 32bit
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its gonna be years before 64bit oses are ready for prime time
<Lord_Maynoth_42> imho
* kalikiana could not live without pygtk ;)
<soweto76> Some commentators have noticed that the 64bit systems are actually slower on most things at this point.  Must be a good reason to use them, I guess.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hahahaha
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah 64bit is not ready by a long shot
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I don't even know why ubuntu messes with it
<grazie> software only gets ready by people using it though
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, 64bit is a step forward, like 32bit was once :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I'll leave that to you guys to test and debug it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<soweto76> If you want to develop 64bit, then it is definitely worth it.
<danielluehr> thanks, for the comments, I may change to 32bit for everyday use, and may be a second partition with the 64bit os for testing, anyway I find it very strange that it worked ok for some weeks and suddenly somethings started to crash (and I don't remember installing any new packages in the last few days)...
<grazie> danielluehr: check your /var/log/dpkg.log
<soweto76> I installed xubuntu dual boot WinXP on my wife's Dell Inspiron 2200 laptop with 1.25 Gigs and 1.5 Celery M.  Very easy installation.  Performance is very crisp.  The box has a DVD drive.  I played some DVD stuff.  I notice that the image seems very washed out compared to her WinXP rendition on that machine.
<soweto76> Well, who cares eh. :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its prolly the xp clear type
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i get teh same thing
<Lord_Maynoth_42> with win2k
<Lord_Maynoth_42> on laptops
<danielluehr> ok people thanks again, bye
<Lord_Maynoth_42> why are you guys so much much nicer compared to the ubuntu chatroom
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I got banned there because I said I liked automatix
<soweto76> Clear type?  Does that effect graphic imaging?  I don't know anything about Windows really.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and autopackage
<Lord_Maynoth_42> clear type makes fonts look much clearer
<Lord_Maynoth_42> on lcds
<Lord_Maynoth_42> not crts
<soweto76> This laptop has a crappy lcd screen for sure but the fonts seems degraded less than the DVD content.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hmm
<grazie> soweto76: have you installed a graphic card driver?
<kalikiana> Lord_Maynoth_42, sure they banned you only for mentioning automatix? that sounds rude
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it was
<soweto76> grazie, that seems like a good idea! Doh!  I will look into that eh.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I argued (not rudely)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I explained I had installed automatix on a minimum of 20 computers
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and no problems
<kalikiana> Personally I don't like that #ubuntu is so overcrowded
* grazie agrees
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and servas or something said I was stupid and banned me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<soweto76> grazie, Perhaps the default installation may not have selected the best one?  Is that it?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> he told me to shut up and quit promoting things which kill peoples computers
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was like ROFLAO and then *BAN*
<grazie> soweto76: the installation will probably have installed the open source driver which are not usually the best available option
<soweto76> Lord_Maynoth_42, Perhaps it is not wise to tar the whole channel with the same brush.  But the ban seems unpleasant to say the least.
<soweto76> grazie, These laptops are probably tricky.  Will lspci give me a hint?
<grazie> soweto76: yeah...i use 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<soweto76> grazie, IIRC it is some kind of Intel, naturally onboard off course.
<grazie> soweto76: you can check what driver is actually being used by searching for Driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is the new xorg gonna make it to feisty?
<soweto76> grazie, Xorg driver is i810.  Does that seem correct for an Intel Mobile 915Gm/GMS/910GML Express Graphics?
<soweto76> Lord_Maynoth_42, I am using ubuntu Feist Herd4.  It seems that the new xorg has been integrated to some extent at this point.
<grazie> soweto76: that looks good to me, but I have no experience setting up the intel graphs driver
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sweet
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: fiesty in now frozen...you check the packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<soweto76> The latest XFce4 is spruced up quite nicely as well.
<soweto76> now on xubuntu laptop...
<killemall> howdy all
<kalikiana> hi, killemall :)
<killemall> in the past ive been using win2k to revive old pcs, most common being the p2-350 128 ram
<killemall> now that ive been using ubuntu on my desktop im wondering if xubuntu would run allright on these old boxes ?
<killemall> webrowsing,email, etc..
<kalikiana> If you don't expect 'wonders' xubuntu should be very usable.
<kalikiana> So of course no memeory hungry apps.
<j1mc> killemall: yes.  xubuntu would work well on those machines
<killemall> ive had xp on p2-350 before, but i dont like the sluggish feeling
<j1mc> i dual boot xubuntu and win2k on a PIII 900mhz laptop w/256megs, and xubuntu is much faster to boot.
<j1mc> much more responsive
<killemall> right on
<killemall> do i want the latest xubuntu or should i be using an older version in this case?
<kalikiana> killemall, try edgy if you want current software and dapper if it doesn't work or you need really stable software
<Eagle_101> ok I'm doing a partition of my harddrive for xubuntu, with windows being on the other partition. Does xubuntu need the partition before or after, or does it matter, or something else?
<kalikiana> Eagle_101, xubuntu doesn't care where it lies :)
<Eagle_101> figures, as nobody ever says anything about that minor detial :P
<Eagle_101> Thanks for clarifying that :P
<j1mc> just make sure you install windows first, and then install xubuntu after
<Eagle_101> right, I'm on windows right now... just finishing up the defrag
<kalikiana> if you like defrag you'll be missing something on xubuntu ;)
<Eagle_101> well I don't like defrag, and I can't wait to get xubuntu running
<Eagle_101> ;)
<j1mc> Xubuntu should "see" your windows installation, and add it to the grub boot menu.
<Eagle_101> ok
<j1mc> so it should be pretty easy to select either one you'd like to boot from . . .
<Eagle_101> I'm hoping on that... I've had a friend of mine have problems with lilo
<j1mc> yes, grub is better than lilo.  :)
<Eagle_101> like lilo basically screwing up his whole disk
<Babubu> Oh man, lilo... haven't seen a distribution use it in a while.
<Eagle_101> yeah well its turned my friend off of linux :S His now using Windows Vista
<Babubu> Wonder what distribution it was, lilo is a past cycle of a boot loader. Might as well be working with loadlin or somethin'.
<Babubu> Haven't tried Vista, only promising feature in it is the text-to-speech service that doesn't have to be trained. No solid TTS engines on Linux that I know of. :\
<Eagle_101> he told me, but I don't recall, after digging through 50+ linux distros, they all run togather (I picked this one)
<Eagle_101> I will ask him
<yendor> Any Ideas on how to open a shared folder on another computer the runs XP pro for some file transfer?
<grazie> yendor: you've set up samba?
<Babubu> yendor: You'll need to install samba and smbfs.
<yendor> ok
<yendor> I do not
<grazie> !samba | yendor
<ubotu> yendor: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yendor> Thank you very much guys, i will sta rt from there
<fegaru> Hi there... I need some help... my xubuntu dont want to connect to inet
<fegaru> her is a paste bin eith some logs.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8108/
<fegaru> please help me
<fegaru> please help me
<slow-motion> hallo
<fegaru> hello
<fegaru> I have some troubles with my inet connection
<fegaru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8108/
<fegaru> see this paste bin please
<grazie> fegaru: you've no network set up yet
<fegaru> but... before it working
<fegaru> I dont know what happends
<fegaru> How could I configure again?
<grazie> fegaru: what device is used to connect to the internet?
<fegaru> eth0
<grazie> fegaru: with a router/modem that supports dhcp?
<fegaru> yes
<fegaru> grazie: yes is a router
<grazie> fegaru: it's very strange that you've lost your config
<fegaru> and is not a way to reconfigure??
<grazie> fegaru: what changes have been made? there must have been something that's changed
<fegaru> I dont wanna format and reinstall everything
<fegaru> Well
<grazie> fegaru: yes the network can be set up again, but I'm a bit rusty
<fegaru> My brother arrived the last weekend, and bring his WI-FI Router
<fegaru> after that he connect again my router and this pc dont connect to inet
<grazie> fegaru: you set up wifi on that machine?
<fegaru> nop... my brother have a inalambric router... and change it for my alambric router while he stay here...
<fegaru> after that he put again my router alambric... and this computer begins with torubles
<grazie> fegaru: sounds like you set up wifi, but now the wifi router is gone yes?
<fegaru> yes
<fegaru> my brother put the wifi router just for us his notebook
<fegaru> and put cables for my pc
<fegaru> after he go, he put again my old router... and never connect to inet again
<fegaru> this machine
<fegaru> because others pc connect to the same router have inet
<grazie> fegaru: I'm going to have remember how to set up networking manually...let me think for a minute
<fegaru> thanks a lot grazie... I've been waiting
<grazie> fegaru: work through this >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html
<grazie> fegaru: if you've got any problems come back
<fegaru> ok, thanks grazie
<grazie> fegaru: actually that doesn't look very good...I'll see if I can find something better
<fegaru> thanks
<fegaru> i'm going to rebbot... i will back soon
<fegaru> grazie
<fegaru> grazie, i will back
<grazie> fegaru: I think your problem is that you need to disable the wifi config and re-enable or reconfigure the eth0 network config
<fegaru> ok, how I do that?
<grazie> fegaru: The changes are probably quite simple, but I have no knowledgy of wifi, so I don't know
<fegaru> I think is rare
<fegaru> because my brother doesnt touch the pc
<fegaru> only change the router
<grazie> fegaru: but your pc now has no eth0 network config
<fegaru> I try to reboot thwe router
<fegaru> then I come cback
<ffxr> hi i am trying to build a package by explicitely building for generic x86_64... can someone tell me what option i put into .configure to achieve this?
<grazie> ffxr: do you mean build source from the repos?
<ffxr> there is a bug in mysql on amd64 and in launchpad itsays a work around is to "Work around this in the mysql package by explicitely building for generic x86_64." but i cant work out the configure flag
<grazie> ffxr: you're build from source outside the repos then
<ffxr> yeah.. i have to (i think) to work round this bug..
<ffxr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.1/+bug/66702
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66702 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "GCC emits 3DNow!-specific instruction for __builtin_prefetch" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<slow-motion> n8
<grazie> ffxr: there isn't an x86_64 package available then?
<ffxr> yes there is .. but there is a bug in it.. it uses specific amd instructions & so the package doesn t work properly on my pentium based machines...
<ffxr> i hvaee to force it to use x86_64 generic
<ffxr> ve got this far - /configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql --with-charset=utf8 --with-collation=utf8_general_ci --build=x86_64
<ffxr> it configues ok, but m worried i havent got the build= part correct..
<grazie> ffxr: sorry I follow now..I think you've just got to check the build files amd64 specific stuff
<ffxr> ok.. and how do i do that?
<grazie> ffxr: the make file is the source of everything
<ffxr> yeah so i go in and have a look at that manually.. ?
<grazie> ffxr: yeah and if it's mysql it going to be big and complex probably
<ffxr> ha nice.. right i see this: x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu i wonder if i change them lines to x86_64-generic ???!? hmmm
<grazie> ffxr: that looks like a kernel reference....read what the bug report says
<ffxr> the workaround contains 3 lines: "he mysql server in the package fails to run on EMT64 hardware due to a misconfiguration in GCC generating a amd64 specific instruction. Work around this in the mysql package by explicitely building for generic x86_64."
<grazie> ffxr: so it's the gcc parameters that need changing
<ffxr> mmm i dunno, gcc is a compiler?  there is a debdiff file attached to the bug report as a potential fix, but i dunno how to use it..
<grazie> ffxr: looks like you may be stretching yourself a bit
<ffxr> hahahah ... well.. i really need mysql to work on my amd64 box..
<ffxr> m trying  /configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql --with-charset=utf8 --with-collation=utf8_general_ci --build=x86_64
<ffxr> this changes my makefile from  x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu to  x86_64-pc-none
<ffxr> i wonder if this means x86_64 generic
<ffxr> ve only 20mins to waste while i wait for tthe make to complete : s\
<fegaru> grazie... I dont found the problem
<tuxcrafter> hello, is there a way to disable dma in the kernel or kernel boot options i am debugging some serious instability issues?
<grazie> tuxcrafter: IDE DMA? You'd need to unset in .config and rebuild the kernel
<grazie> tuxcrafter: you must able to switch off though, but I don't know how
<tuxcrafter> grazie: ok i will recompile the kernel
<john64> does anyone know of a way to setup my xubuntu so by default, GDM or X doesn't start
<TheSheep> john64: sure, install sysv-rc-conf and remove gdm from all the runlevels
<TheSheep> john64: or do that manually in /etc/rc*.d
<john64> thanks TheSheep
<ffxr> what is edgy-proposed?
<ffxr> !edgy-proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy-proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john64> out of curiosity, what is the status of XGL and FGLRX (ATI Drivers) lately
<TheSheep> ffxr: those are packages that are about to be added to edgy
<john64> been a while since i care
<john64> d
<ffxr> TheSheep can i download from them now.. where do i find them?
<TheSheep> ffxr: just add the repository in synaptic
<ffxr> right.. cheers
<john64> is a P2 233 with 64MB enough to run a command line ubuntu?
<kalikiana> !info scribes
<ubotu> Package scribes does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Lukz> Hi, is anyone any good at getting Wireless network cards to work with Xubuntu? Iv got a Belkin F5D7010 PCMIA card which is meant to work in Ubuntu, but I can't seem to get ti to work in Xubuntu. Does anyone have any ideas? =/
<kalikiana> !info geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<Lukz> Anyone? Pretty pls? :)
<rmd_> is gnome needed for anything on xubuntu, other than gdm?
<j1mc> you wouldn't need to install a full gnome environment, but it's ok if you want to install individual gnome applications.
<rmd_> no
<rmd_> i want to get rid of it
<rmd_> i've disabled gdm
<rmd_> and am wondering if removing all the gnome crap will harm anything
<j1mc> hmmm...
<j1mc> what other "gnome crap" do you have on there?
<rmd_> one sec
<Lukz> Is anyone any good at getting Wireless network cards to work with Xubuntu? Iv got a Belkin F5D7010 PCMIA card which is meant to work in Ubuntu, but I can't seem to get ti to work in Xubuntu. Does anyone have any ideas? =/
<rmd_> gconf2, gnome-app-install, gnome-icon-theme, gnome-keyring, various gnome libraries, most notably gnomeprintui
<rmd_> is gnome-app-install the "Add/Remove..." program?
<john64> ya
<rmd_> Ook.  That's crap, anyway.  So that can go.
<john64> i agree
<john64> i am loving the cleanliness of xfce,  i just switched from gnome myself
<john64> my desktop has a few gnome libraries, since i need rhythmbox (only player with a media library i like with alac support), but my desktop is clean
<rmd_> yeah.  i've just got a little panel that tells me my battery charge and the time and that's it
<rmd_> i can't stand, like, gdeskletts and having to go to the panel for the menu and all that stuff
<rmd_> granted, you can turn off all that stuff in gnome, but that's why it exists, so i dont bother with it :)
<john64> gnome is really anoying me lately
<Qew> yeah, I went for Xubuntu, not because my machine can't take KDE or Gnome, but for its cleanliness, etc.
<john64> it is SO slow comparatively
<john64> this is an Opteron 165 with 2gb and an X1800XT and it was chugging in gnome
<rmd_> Qew, I'll never understand the Compiz crowd :)
<Qew> heh
<john64> xfce is instant, literally, 0 time to log in
<rmd_> heh
<rmd_> then again, i shave with a straight razor because i can't stand having more than one blade, or the handle telling me what damn angle to hold the razor at :)
<j1mc> john64: yeah . . . it is really fast to load up.  :)
<john64> my only problem is now i don't have anything to complain about
<john64> i have to do my work :(
<rmd_> hah
<john64> yahoo finally killed the nasty gdm!
<john64> on my craptop
<j1mc> john64: well, you could complain about the difficulty in accessing samba shares.
<j1mc> gnome and kde have that down better than xfce.
<john64> uhh, no i can't :P
<john64> jlmc: fusesmb
<john64> !fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<john64> it is SO much better than Gnome-VFS in every way
<john64> instead of apps needing to use a library, ever app, even the original vi works with it
<john64> fuse is a better solution in terms of usability than Gnome-VFS
<grazie> john64: how did yahoo kill gdm?
<john64> grazie, i forgot to say I finally, so it came out really wrong
<john64> this laptop is surprising me, it only has 64mb of ram, but XFce still runs
<john64> and thre is 25ish mb free!
<john64> jlmc, i found it confusing to mount fusesmb at first, since it just acts the my network places in windows, just "fusesmb /path/to/where/you/want/smb"
<john64> is this geany any good?
<Eagle_101> Babubu my friend was running Madriva (the one that had trouble with lilo)
<j1mc> j1mc that fusesmb sounds pretty neat.  i'll have to check it out.
<j1mc> errr... john64  :)
* j1mc sends an IRC message to himself.
<Babubu> Eagle_101: Weird, ah well.
<john64> do you do anything over ssh or have any ntfs partitions?
<john64> !sshfs !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<john64> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
* grazie send himself messages all the time! 
<Eagle_101> oh that thing is cool, let me try something...
<Eagle_101> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<Eagle_101> neat
<john64> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grazie> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Babubu> You're using irssi, Eagle?
<Eagle_101> no right now I'm on windows
<Eagle_101> I'm working on getting the partition set up
<Babubu> Ah, either way it's a nice client.
<Eagle_101> cool :D
<Babubu> Had to ditch it because I got used to graphical clients with their spell-checking. X(
<Eagle_101> and that kindo of client is?
<Eagle_101> X-chat?
<john64> xchat2 is really ncie
<Eagle_101> !xchat2
<john64> well, X-Chat version 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* grazie has spelling problems too
<john64> it is just xchat in the repos
<john64> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Babubu> Nah, Gaim's dumbed IRC support for now.
<john64> i am being pleasently surprised at how useful this old laptop is with ubuntu!
<john64> babubu: xchat has spellcheck, i just don't use it :P
<Eagle_101> cool, I will have to figure out how to get apps onto xubuntu... but off to try the live CD :P
<Babubu> Didn't feel like having gconf2 installed just for Xchat, though that's such a nice client and does have spell-checking support through aspell.
<Eagle_101> After the 4th download of it
<Eagle_101> >.<
<Babubu> Wish there was a PERL script for irssi to make calls to ispell/aspell/gnuspell.
<grazie> Eagle_101: why?
<john64> grazie: likely to check spelling?
<john64> wouldn't gaim use gconf as well?
<grazie> john64: ?
<john64> i need to start paying attention more
<john64> i am finding the coloring of xchat distracting
<Barabubu> Yeah, color scheme looks to be a hassle to change.
<john64> yep
<grazie> johansalim: oh...I need the functionality...I lives with it
<john64> java on a P2???  think it'll work?
<Barabubu> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<grazie> john64: well the early jvms were disigned for embedded systems....java 6 wouldn't stand a chance now
* john64 waves to all the new faces
<john64> grazie: what about 6?
<john64> **5
<john64> or kaffe
<grazie> john64: my typing isn't that accurate either
<john64> :D
<john64> haha,  well i guess there is one way to find out
<john64> if i can get java 1.5 compatibility i can start bringing my P2 to lectures instead of my p4
<john64> well, kaffe seems to run java 5 classes, so i think i am set!
<john64> !s3-virge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3-virge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john64> !s3virge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3virge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john64> !xorg-driver-s3virge
<john64> !xorg-driver-s3virge
<grazie> john64: you've killed the bot
<john64> did i?
<john64> oooops
<grazie> :)
<john64> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<john64> phewww!
<Barabubu> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<grazie> anyone know whether the official ISO image releases can be sync'd if corruption occurs (I know the daily release can)
<grazie> rsync'd*
<john64> !info xorg-driver-s3virge
<ubotu> Package xorg-driver-s3virge does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<j1mc> grazie: i'm not sure
<grazie> j1mc: Just that quite a few people seem to get corruptions somehow. It's a real waste of bandwidth doing loads of complete downloads
<john64> is it possible to do a "diff" for lake of knowledge on the daily isos? so i can always have the latest stuff?
<john64> also, how does one add a user to an existing group from the command line?
<grazie> john64: that's what rsync does
<grazie> johansalim: : gpasswd -a user group
* john64 thanks grazie
<Eagle_101> Hey I'm back, can someone give me an idea on how to turn my computer off (I'm running the liveCD, and I want to finish with my drive partition.
<maxamillion> Eagle_101: you want to finish with the drive partition?
<maxamillion> Eagle_101: why not just go into Applications->System->Gnome Partition Editor .... then edit the partitions and reboot
<Eagle_101> um maxamillion problem is that windows defrag sorta fucked up the partitions
<Eagle_101> it does not put the data in cleanly
<grazie> Eagle_101: not sure I'm following you...the shutdown from the panel bar doesn't work?
<Eagle_101> grazie: I'm just being an idiot :(
<Eagle_101> thanks
<Eagle_101> though I think I'm going to hang around on the live CD a bit
* j1mc thinks there is going to be a xubuntu feisty herd 5, and j1mc is excited.
<maxamillion> j1mc: you on the -devel mailing lists?
<j1mc> just hanging out in ubuntu-devel today
<maxamillion> oh ok
<j1mc> i've learned a lot in the past two weeks.  turns out we need to be reporting testing bugs in a different spot and stuff . . .
<j1mc> hopefully we'll have even better testing for later releases
<j1mc> even though a fair number of people worked hard, i don't feel like we did as much as other teams.
<maxamillion> j1mc: this is true ... we also don't have the man power of other teams, which is something i believe is our biggest problem ... we are still a growing community and many people look at our project and scoff at it because they see what ubuntu and kubuntu produce
<j1mc> yeah . . .
<j1mc> it makes sense.  kde and gnome have so many people already involved, so it's easier for them to get people to join in.  xfce is still growing.
<j1mc> i just want to make sure that we continue to have quality releases.
<j1mc> i'm going to get members of my loco team involved in testing xubuntu.  i'm going to get some ~3gb hard drives, and hand them out at our next meeting.
<j1mc> plus, i've always been someone who favors the little guy. :-)
<maxamillion> j1mc: that's awesome! ... i'm a college student at a university where linux isn't very widely used within the computer science department other than by the professors so it would be hard for me to start a loco team :(
<j1mc> i'm in chicago.  our group has about 20 people in it??  something like that.  maybe 12 were at our last meeting.  imho, we need to be a bit more organized, though.
<j1mc> i hear they're working a lot of documentation for loco teams, though.  hopefully that will help.
<grazie> I can't get my head round why academic institutions aren't 95% linux :(
<j1mc> grazie: MS gives them software for cheeps.
<j1mc> it's kind of like crack or something.  give them their first taste for free, and then they'll keep paying for it.  if all of the developers only know how to work in windows, and all of the classes are windows-based, then . . .
#xubuntu 2007-03-02
<grazie> yeah...academic institutions use rise above carrot dangling,....but now it's just money money money
<maxamillion> buuuuttttttt i have been able to convince the department chair to give us a linux computer lab (only took me 2 years of begging)
<j1mc> maxamillion: that's great.  where do you go to school, if you don't mind.
<j1mc> sam houston state university?  :)  (got the shsu.edu from your "info")  :)
<maxamillion> yeah
<j1mc> cool
<maxamillion> i'm at work right now, i work as a system technician for the campus library and i run xubuntu on my work machine :)
<maxamillion> Linux xUbuntu4work 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<j1mc> maxamillion - looks like you got that info from uname -a  :-)
<maxamillion> j1mc: i actually just did /exec -o uname -a in irssi :)
<j1mc> ah, cool
<maxamillion> irssi is my favorite irc client, i enjoy the command line
<j1mc> yeah, i've played w/it.  i'm still mostly on xchat.
<j1mc> on gaim now, just cos i'm at work.  ((windows))
<maxamillion> fair enough
<maxamillion> i actually really like the chatzilla plugin for firefox when i am on a windows machine
<jbinder> does xubuntu use GDM?
<maxamillion> i used to run xchat like 5 years ago before i became a cli junkie
<maxamillion> jbinder: yes
<jbinder> maxamillion: so killall gdm should stop GUIness?
<maxamillion> jbinder: uhmmm.... yeah, i think so
<maxamillion> jbinder: but you could also just hard kill with ctrl+alt+backspace while in tty7
<maxamillion> or not
<Darkkish> is DDR800 pointless to buy, even if my mobo supports it?
<maxamillion> Darkkish: no, its fast
<daemonAnimatinz> I am using Xubuntu :)
<maxamillion> daemonAnimatinz: welcome to our world :)
<thedaemon> hehe ty ty
<thedaemon> got it on my brand new laptop. which came with ... vista
<thedaemon> my pc felt like a 300mhz pc..
<grazie>                            shame
<thedaemon> now its much better
<maxamillion> oh yeah
<maxamillion> xubuntu is a wonderful thing
<thedaemon> I've quite enjoyed it. everything has worked out of the box on my laptop.
<grazie> so M$ got cash for something you immediately trashed ....crazy
<thedaemon> lol, I said I am using xubuntu in this room... now I feel like an idiot., I thought I was in another channel.
<thedaemon> sorry
<thedaemon> not paying much attention
<thedaemon> I know, stupid huh?
<maxamillion> no worries .. but i will be making my next laptop purchase from www.dell.com/linux so they don't get my money
<thedaemon> yeah
<thedaemon> I don't want dell to have my money either.. :O
<gopp> grazie hi
<gopp> hey I got ubuntu yaboot to load
<gopp> but know
<gopp> I am getting hmm I am getting input/output error
<grazie> gopp: hi there
<gopp> hi
<gopp> rember me
<gopp> I got hmm I am getting input/output error
<gopp> in the yaboot screen
<gopp> after I press return or type Linux and enter
<grazie> gopp: yeah I remember
<thedaemon> those laptops are expensive.
<thedaemon> on dell.com/linux
<gopp> but this is know
<maxamillion> thedaemon: yeah, i will be saving for a while ... but since dell is willing to support the linux movement, i am willing to support their company
<thedaemon> yeah, I understand
<grazie> gopp: did you ever check the specs on whether that old G4 supports 160G drives?
<gopp> yea it should
<grazie> gopp: so you can't boot xubuntu?
<gopp> nope
<gopp> I get to yaboot
<gopp> ubuntu
<gopp> I got hmm I am getting input/output error
<gopp> like /pci@800000 input/output error
<grazie> Ah right....that sounds like you're using a bad OF device name
<gopp> grazie oh it is how does oen fix that
<grazie> gopp: not got networking sorted?
<gopp> I can get networking via ubutnu live cd
<gopp> try
<gopp> should I
<grazie> gopp: pastebin your /etc/yaboo,conf and we'll get the correct OF device names....but I'm doing other stuff at the moment too
<gopp> k
<illumidigerati> hello hello
<illumidigerati> finally.
<RandomDestructn> finally.
<maxamillion> hello
<illumidigerati> xubuntu is being a whore, so i'm running Kanotix live-cd.
<RandomDestructn> xubuntu is always a lady, you take that back :P
<illumidigerati> surprised it actually connected to the net via livecd
<illumidigerati> haha
<RandomDestructn> whats up?
<illumidigerati> fine, she's a nice, respectable, upstanding, fine piece of ass
<maxamillion> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<illumidigerati> :D
<RandomDestructn> yeah
<RandomDestructn> pwn
<illumidigerati> ok, language. sorry
<maxamillion> its ok, we just don't want anyone to be offended
<maxamillion> granted more often than not ... they aren't, but just incasew
<maxamillion> -w
<illumidigerati> well RD, dpkg is having a severe issue with...well, not working at all. i apt-get install package and it gives me two errors
<yendor> Hi again, I have intstalled Smb4k, but i get an error mounting the folder, Do i need to download smbfs?
<maxamillion> yendor: possibly
<yendor> is smbfs built into the xubuntu system?
<RandomDestructn> illumidigerati, and those errors are
<illumidigerati> one sec RD, gotta remember
<maxamillion> yendor: wait ... it might be
<maxamillion> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<maxamillion> optional
<gopp> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<gopp> how much space does xubuntu take
<RandomDestructn> gopp, my root partition is 6 gigs
<j1mc> gopp: xubuntu requires at least 1.5 gigabytes to be installed
<j1mc> that is the minimum.
<gopp> oh so 160 gig hd is good enough
<j1mc> hah, yeah
<gopp> I want to run samba share
<gopp> or cfs
<krash123> can anybody help me with my nvidia drivers ? :S
<j1mc> gopp: i can't really help you w/ that, but i'm sure somebody else can.
<gopp> I read today somewhere where it said that samba started becuase some geek wanted to share files between his unix box and his girlfriend computer
<gopp> !cfs
<ubotu> cfs: Cryptographic Filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-17 (edgy), package size 181 kB, installed size 568 kB
<gopp> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RandomDestructn> samba is easy to set up
<RandomDestructn> I have it set up so I can stream videos to my xbox
<gopp> sweet
<gopp> oh so I should not have a problem, RandomDestructn is it all cli
<RandomDestructn> cli?
<RandomDestructn> wtf is that? ;)
<gopp> command line
<RandomDestructn> simple well commented config file
<RandomDestructn> lol sorry ignore that
<RandomDestructn> I saw cli and read GUI
<maxamillion> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<maxamillion> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RandomDestructn> stop doing that
<maxamillion> why?
<maxamillion> the bot is awesome
<maxamillion> cli = command line interface
<RandomDestructn> yeah I know that
<RandomDestructn> did you read what I wrote?
<RandomDestructn> <RandomDestructn> lol sorry ignore that
<RandomDestructn> RandomDestructn> I saw cli and read GUI
<RandomDestructn> and I was mocking the fact that he expected a gui to configure samba
<maxamillion> ah ... i actually missed the smiley after the "wtf is that"
<RandomDestructn> ah that too
<maxamillion> my fault
<maxamillion> sorry :)
<RandomDestructn> beh, I'll take some too as I cant read properly
<krash123> lol
<maxamillion> meh ... thus is life
<RandomDestructn> krash123, you ever get that nvidia help?
<krash123> can you help me with my nvidia drivers ?
<RandomDestructn> ahaha
<maxamillion> wahoo!!! i get off work in 30 minutes
<RandomDestructn> classic
<krash123> neh i didnt -.-
<maxamillion> !nvidia | krash123
<ubotu> krash123: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RandomDestructn> on my side I said it first :)
<krash123> but i want the 3D acceleration so i can install beryl
<krash123> )=
<RandomDestructn> isnt that what that site is?
<maxamillion> yes ... yes it is
<RandomDestructn> indeed
<krash123> i tried that but didnt work :S
<RandomDestructn> glxgears work?
<krash123> maybe im doing somethinng wrong..
<krash123> now they do
<RandomDestructn> then the drivers work
<RandomDestructn> and you have an xgl problem
<krash123> but i dont have the direct rendering :S
<maxamillion> or an aiglx problem
<maxamillion> beryl is over rated ... i used it for a few weeks at work and now i am back to xfwm4
<krash123> glxinfo | grep renderin = Direct rendering = No
<krash123> but i want to try it ! ^^
<RandomDestructn> random@workstatiuntoo:~$ glxinfo | grep renderin
<krash123> looks awesome..
<RandomDestructn> direct rendering: Yes
<the> i hate wireless...
<RandomDestructn> haha I win
<krash123> 
<RandomDestructn> tho beryl makes my wallpaper go away
<RandomDestructn> and if i click my desktop it swaps my left monitors wallpaper for the right ones
<krash123> i been trying for 3 days to get that 
<RandomDestructn> and takes mad resources
<the> what's the command to change my username?
<RandomDestructn> but thats probably cause im using a 6600 128mb to render 3200x1200
<krash123> but all i want is the drivers ...
<krash123> i found a great guide for beryl..
<krash123> but it doesnt include drivers.. -.-
<krash123> i have an N6600 too ^^
<krash123> but 256mb..
<maxamillion> the ram size shouldn't matter
<krash123> i know..
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, what?
<krash123> how did u get that direct rendering ? )=
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, if matters a lot
<RandomDestructn> if you dont have enough ram windows start going black if you open too many
<maxamillion> the ram size of the card shouldn't make or break the drivers functionality
<RandomDestructn> oh nono
<RandomDestructn> we were talking about beryl working on it
<RandomDestructn> we know rendering /should/ work
<krash123> that's what we're talkin about , drivers :P
<RandomDestructn> ^direct
<krash123> but i dont get direct rendering )=
<the> i want cable....Verizon is a deadbeat.
<krash123> how did you install your drivers random ?
<maxamillion> the: yeah ... i have cable at home ... its nice, but it seems so slow compared to the fiber line i have at work
<RandomDestructn> krash123, downloaded the binaries and sudo ./NVIDIA-x86-bignumber.bin
<krash123> bignumber ?
<the> i'd hope so max, lol
<the> i like hardwiring though. I've never trusted wireless, and now i'm getting a ginormous dose of it
<krash123> i downloaded this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1,0-9746-pkg1.run
<krash123> made sudo sh ./NVIDIA-.....
<krash123> but didnt work :S
<maxamillion> the: ahhh ... :(
<maxamillion> krash123: you have to edit the runtime configs and go to a runtime that won't invoke X annnnnd then each time you kernel upgrade you have to compile again
<maxamillion> krash123: you runnin edgy 32-bit?
<krash123> yea
<krash123> maxi, im sure i dont know how to do all that :(
<maxamillion> krash123: the ndivia-glx version in the repos is the 9xxx (iirc) and will run aiglx rendering without a problem
<maxamillion> krash123: its a pain even if you did .. i don't recommend it
<gopp> grazie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8153/
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, isnt that what he has now tho?
<maxamillion> RandomDestructn: not sure ....
<krash123> maxi, so what should i do ? :S
<maxamillion> krash123: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RandomDestructn> krash123, the downside of my way is every time you upgrade the kernel, X will break and youll have to run the installer again
<RandomDestructn> the upside is slightly newer drivers sometimes
<maxamillion> true
<maxamillion> i'm lazy :_
<maxamillion> :) *
<krash123> so
<RandomDestructn> actually I do it this way cause im lazy.. I never bothered to learn the right way
<krash123> what should i do ?
<the> holy hell, i think i just got a severe upgrade! haha. roommate just let me borrow/possibly own a 2.8ghz amd/1gb ram 128mb vidcard tower...
<RandomDestructn> krash123, which method got you where you are now?
<krash123> now
<krash123> emm
<RandomDestructn> 2.8ghz amd? what chip?
<the> RD, one sec, i'll find out.
<krash123> actually i reinstalled cause i made a lot of changes and now is CLEAN
<RandomDestructn> 2.8 is high for them
<maxamillion> krash123: please pastebin your xorg.conf ... you might just need to edit it
<krash123> how ? :P
<RandomDestructn> open it and paste it to the website
<krash123> im just gettin started ..
<krash123> wich website ? :S
<RandomDestructn> TextEditorOfChoice /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxamillion> !pastebin | krash123
<ubotu> krash123: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<the> athlon i think
<maxamillion> the: which athlon?
<RandomDestructn> the, itll be an a64 at that clock rate
<RandomDestructn> and itll be a fast one
<RandomDestructn> mines a 4000+ and it runs at 2.4ghz
<grazie> gopp: in a terminal 'sudo ofpath /dev/hdc'
<gopp> K
<krash123> what goes in syntax?
<gopp> K I typed that
<maxamillion> i have an athlon64 x2 4600+ and /proc/cpuinfo says its 1ghz :P
<maxamillion> well ... i have that here at work
<grazie> gopp: and pastebin 'sudo mac-fdisk -l /dev/hdc'
<krash123> maxi
<maxamillion> only have an athlon64 3200+ at home ... but i love it none the less
<maxamillion> krash123: yes?
<krash123> what goes in "syntax" ?
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, run k7burn and cat /proc/cpuinfo again
<RandomDestructn> they clock down to 1ghz due to cool'n'quiet
<grazie> gopp: what's output by ofpath?
<maxamillion> RandomDestructn: ahhhh ... rgr, forgot about that
<gopp> k one sec
<RandomDestructn> the fx-57 is 2.8ghz
<maxamillion> yeah... i think my 3200+ at home is 2Ghz
<krash123> randomdestructn, what should i put on "syntax" at pastebin ?
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, know what core it is?
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, answer krash123
<maxamillion> RandomDestructn: Venice
<maxamillion> krash123: raw textr
<maxamillion> -r
<RandomDestructn> yeah 2ghz. clock 'er
<krash123> raw token data ?
<maxamillion> krash123: plain text maybe ... depends on the pastebin site
<krash123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8154/
<krash123> that's it
<krash123> i think
<gopp> grazie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8155/
<grazie> gopp: what's output by ofpath?
<gopp> it thier to
<gopp> at the bottom
<grazie> k
<gopp>  pci@blahablah
<grazie> gopp: that all looks good
<maxamillion> krash123: look at the link you sent me .... line 95, change that from "nv" to "nvidia" then kill X and log back in, direct rendering should be there
<gopp> thenw hat wrong
<gopp> do I need to do ybin -v
<RandomDestructn> maxamillion, how was glxgears working if he was using nv?
<grazie> gopp: not changed anything
<krash123> but i didnt install anything ! should i install somthing before ?
<krash123> something*
<gopp> oh
<grazie> gopp: how did you set up yaboot...exactly
<gopp> well
<gopp> I allowed it to auto do it
<gopp> after the install
<maxamillion> RandomDestructn: because xorg is loading the glx module, it was probably just running them at a horribly low frame rate
<RandomDestructn> huh. i didnt think it would do it at all. neat.
<maxamillion> !nvidia | krash123
<ubotu> krash123: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RandomDestructn> in which case krash123 is all f ixed up
<grazie> gopp: so the only disk in the g4 is the 160g?
<maxamillion> krash123: i beg you to follow that link
<krash123> so, do that in the link
<krash123> after that, change xorg.conf
<krash123> then restart X ?
<RandomDestructn> ctrl alt backspace :)
<RandomDestructn> (that will kill x)
<rmd_> i just noticed that xfce4-terminal isn't really going "transparent" it's just using the background image.  ie, i can't see the firefox beneath this window, just the background image.  is this normal?
<krash123> those 3 steps and it should work ?
<RandomDestructn> rmd_, yes
<maxamillion> krash123: yes
<krash123> :D
<krash123> ill try
<RandomDestructn> rmd_, its way less resource intensive
<RandomDestructn> many apps do it like that
<krash123> ill tell you when i finish. :D
<rmd_> just out of curiosity... there's no way to change it?
<maxamillion> rmd_: there is if you use compositing
<maxamillion> !compositor
<gopp> yea
<ubotu> For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<gopp> grazie that the only disk
<maxamillion> !compositor | rmd_
<ubotu> rmd_: please see above
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> didn't know ubotu would do that
<RandomDestructn> xfce's compositor is actually not bad too
<grazie> gopp: that config should work
<rmd_> thanks for the link
<maxamillion> rmd_: no prob
<gopp> I am going to reboot
<gopp> but I keep getting input and out errors
<gopp> let me reboot
<rmd_> but.. uh.. the link just goes to the front page.. doesnt say anything about compositor
<maxamillion> RandomDestructn: annnd in xfce4.4 apparently compositor will use aiglx and direct render if you have hardware to support it
<rmd_> i'll find it, though
<gopp> do I need to bless it somehow
<grazie> gopp: with holy penguin pee? no
<gopp> oh
<maxamillion> ok ... i'm off work ... bbl
<rmd_> so if i wanted to use the compositor, i'd have to compile xfwm4 on my own?
<krash123> hey
<krash123> i have installed linux-image-2..-generic,, should i install linux-image-686 ?
<krash123> RandomDestructn, can you help me there ?
<rmd_> krash123, if you can boot, why do you want to install another image?
<krash123> oh ok
<RandomDestructn> there will be a tiny improvement maybe
<gopp> still input and out put error
<RandomDestructn> I wouldnt bother
<RandomDestructn> random@workstatiuntoo:~$ uname -r
<RandomDestructn> 2.6.17-11-386
<RandomDestructn> I dont bother anyway
<krash123> so, with linux-image-generic, i should isntall   linux-restricted-modules-generic ,. right ?
<RandomDestructn> Id say so
<RandomDestructn> its pretty hard to mess up with apt-get
<gopp> grazie know I am getting malloc failed
<krash123> but its already installed.. :S
<RandomDestructn> the only thing that sucks about apt get is the damn long command line
<RandomDestructn> sudo apt get install something
<RandomDestructn> way too many words
<RandomDestructn> in mandriva you just urpmi something
<krash123> but im following the guide
<krash123> its with synaptic..
<RandomDestructn> oh, yeah whatev
<RandomDestructn> same thing
<RandomDestructn> (ish)
<gopp> uknow or corrupt filesystem
<grazie> gopp: that's a different error to before...how much text is output? ...have you got a digital camera?
<RandomDestructn> wait, krash of course its already installed
<gopp> nope sorry
<RandomDestructn> you had the driver in, but didnt have xorg.conf set up
<RandomDestructn> if you changed the xorg.conf setting, then youre golden
<Str8> are there any xubuntu pros out there willing to answer a few questions for a noob?
<RandomDestructn> Str8, give 'er
<krash123> so , i dont have to install anything ?
<krash123> just change that ?
<RandomDestructn> krash123, you already did, no?
<Str8> I just installed linux for the first time yesterday...
<grazie> gopp: how much text is output?
<RandomDestructn> yeah, and if it breaks X, then change it back
<krash123> i didnt install anything
<RandomDestructn> you do know how to do that from command line, yes?
<Str8> but i'm kind of of confused.
<RandomDestructn> you did earlier
<RandomDestructn> right?
<Str8> I installed XFCE?
<krash123> i did change the xorg.backup for the actual one..
<krash123> twice :S
<Str8> is this the distro or is xubuntu the distro?
<RandomDestructn> xubuntu is the distro
<Str8> i have it up and running, i'm able surf the web...
<RandomDestructn> xfce is the desktop environment
<Str8> oh i c...
<Str8> so xubuntu can run other desktop environments?
<RandomDestructn> yes
<Eagle_101> yea
<RandomDestructn> but the only diff between ubuntu and xubuntu is the fact xubuntu has xfce instead of gnome
<krash123> random, shall i install something or not ?
<RandomDestructn> and kubuntu has KDE
<Eagle_101> how I'm not there my self :D
<Str8> I installed it on a laptop that is about 3 years old...
<RandomDestructn> krash123, privmsg :P
<Str8> not ready to install on my desktop because i want to get to know linux a little more
<Str8> so i just upgraded firefox through the syn app or something like that..
<Str8> but i want to now install a media player...
<Str8> however, i don't know if i need to install a new media player or install codecs on xfmedia...
<Str8> thanks for answering my questions randomdestruction..
<RandomDestructn> that was it?
<RandomDestructn> killer.
<RandomDestructn> yeah, definitely try other desktop environments when you have time
<RandomDestructn> I think xfce is the best, but a lot of ppl like KDE/Gnome
<Malay_Linux> I am using Kopete at Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<Str8> yeah the reason i chose xfce was because the laptop is kinda slow....
<RandomDestructn> Str8, if you dont care about looks there are some even more light weight solutions
<Str8> really?
<RandomDestructn> but xfce is the lightest 'complete' environment I've found
<Str8> i want speed...
<Str8> mainly i just use the laptop i installed xubuntu for internet, and music player...
<krash123> so xface its ok for that
<krash123> even more speed you want ? :S
<Str8> maybe...
<Str8> i had xp installed on it and it was suicidal slow....
<RandomDestructn> Str8, http://flwm.sourceforge.net/
<RandomDestructn> theres a sample of one of the lightweight options
<RandomDestructn> theres a screenie
<Eagle_101> Str8 XP is slow on my computer as well :P
<krash123> random can u answer the pvmsg please ? :D
<Str8> i want install linux on my desktop, but i want to be able to still play games...
<Str8> thanks for answering my noob questions guys...i appreciate the help
<RandomDestructn> krash123, I got nothing
<krash123> 
<krash123> ill copy it to here
<RandomDestructn> the server must block queries or something
<krash123> now ?
<RandomDestructn> zilch
<RandomDestructn> ive sent some garbage to you to
<Eagle_101> I'm not seeing anything either
<Eagle_101> if you are putting it in channel
<krash123> yea lol
<krash123> no not in the chanel
<krash123> well there it goes by here
<krash123> (22:09:01) krash: i just installed xubuntu again
<krash123> (22:09:06) krash: so its CLEAN
<krash123> (22:09:36) krash: i didnt put nothing after the installation, except
<krash123> (22:09:36) krash: apt-get update
<krash123> (22:09:36) krash: apt-get dist-upgrade..
<krash123> (22:09:39) krash: just that..
<krash123> (22:11:32) krash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - i should follow this guide then changing my xorg.conf or change it now ?
<krash123> that's it
<RandomDestructn> follow the guide
<RandomDestructn> and it should be fine
<RandomDestructn> I thought ud already installed them, in which case youd only have to edit the files
<krash123> but the packages are already installed -.-
<RandomDestructn> then skip to the next step
<Str8> hey random, is flwm a desktop environment?
<RandomDestructn> whatever that may be
<krash123> ok
<RandomDestructn> Str8, its a window manager
<RandomDestructn> so it doesnt have all of niceties
<RandomDestructn> like fancy configuration panels, pagers, etc
<Str8> o i c...
<RandomDestructn> Str8, whats with the name? please say razor :)
<krash123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - i should jump step 6 right ?
<Str8> so can i go to that website http://flwm.sourceforge.net/, to install flwm...
<Str8> str8 ridah...
<Str8> it's from a song....
<RandomDestructn> Str8, I'd look around at other options rather than just trying the first I mention
<krash123> tupac ?
<Str8> yeah...
<krash123> (L)
<RandomDestructn> but either way you could add whatever you choose with synaptic.. maybe?
<rmd_> well, i enabled the compositor, and xfce4-terminal still just shows the background image, rather than the window beneath
<RandomDestructn> dunno what other WMs are in ubuntus packages
<Str8> dang i didn't know any computer guys listened to tupac...
<krash123> lol
<RandomDestructn> random@workstatiuntoo:~$ sch flwm
<RandomDestructn> flwm - Fast Light Window Manager
<Str8> haha
<krash123> im not a computer guy i think xD
<RandomDestructn> I listen to tupac
<krash123> :O
<krash123> we're 3 then lol
<RandomDestructn> we just don't always admit to it.
<RandomDestructn> didnt you see office space?
<str8_ridah> hahahahaa
<RandomDestructn> all nerdy lame guys listen to the gangsta beats
<str8_ridah> that is too funny...
<krash123>  i didnt )=
<RandomDestructn> watch that shit.
<RandomDestructn> right now
<str8_ridah> that movie was the bomb...
<RandomDestructn> I dont care what you have to do
<str8_ridah> hell yeah...you've got to watch that movie...
<rmd_> anybody got a fix?
<RandomDestructn> str8_ridah, I have the soundtrack too
<krash123> random , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia , should i jump the step 6 ?
<krash123> install and... Step 6..
<str8_ridah> hey the soundtrack bumps...
<RandomDestructn> looks like it
<krash123> should i jump it  ?
<RandomDestructn> yeah just go to 6
<RandomDestructn> dont worry man you wont break it
<RandomDestructn> and if you do, youll learn a lot
<RandomDestructn> heh
<krash123> but i dont use Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger
<krash123> so dont install those things..
<gopp> grazie not much text
<str8_ridah> so can XFmedia play mp3's?   or do i need to install codecs?
<j1mc> str8
<RandomDestructn> krash123, I cant help too much as ive never done it that way
<j1mc> str8_ridah, yeah
<krash123> :O
<j1mc> you would need the codecs, but it should be able to do it.
<krash123> downloading packages
<RandomDestructn> my way is download the bin, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo ./nvidia-whatever, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> change nv to nvidia, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<str8_ridah> how? sorry if this seems stupid, but i have my mp3's on a flash drive but xfmedia won't play them?
<RandomDestructn> str8_ridah, amarok ftw
<krash123> 128k WIP (instead of RIP , WAIT in peace)
<grazie> gopp: I can't really help unless I can see exactly what's output on booting
<str8_ridah> is amarok an audio codec or is it a media player?
<RandomDestructn> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<RandomDestructn> should do it for the restricted formats
<str8_ridah> ok let me try that...
<RandomDestructn> you need to have the right repos added tho
<krash123> short line ! lol
<j1mc> str8_ridah, will need the additional repositories added to install those files, though.
<j1mc> RandomDestructn, yeah . . . :)
<grazie> gopp: it may help to pastebin /var/log/dmesg (on the 160g drive)
<RandomDestructn> have tu uncomment universe and multiverse first
<RandomDestructn> agh I need to go make dinner or study or something
<RandomDestructn> you guys take too much time :)
<krash123> nah, u need to help on the irc (?)
<RandomDestructn> will it make me better at set theory?
<str8_ridah> thanks for your help randomdestruction...
<RandomDestructn> np
<RandomDestructn> I think I'll idle here for a few days, maybe stay
<RandomDestructn> you guys don't seem like idiots, and the channel is quiet.
<RandomDestructn> I like that.
<krash123> :)
<RandomDestructn> most ppl on irc are teh suck
<RandomDestructn> anyway I'm out
<krash123> )=
<krash123> thanks :D
<grazie> gopp: also pastbin the output of blkid
<grazie> gopp: and /etc/fstab
<rmd_> okay, so what i figured out is that the compositor will show windows under transparent windows, but will not show them on windows using a "transparent background"
<rmd_> for xfce4, that is
<rmd_> and it's bugging me
<krash123> lol
<krash123> can't help you mate )=
<rmd_> although, i have to say that the option to only transparify inactive windows has already increased my productivity 100000%
<krash123> :O
<rmd_> because, well, i don't always want to have my windows maximized.  they don't always display information effectively in that mode
<rmd_> but when everything has the same amount of focus, i'm easily distracted :)
<krash123> look
<krash123> here u have a sweet transparent console
<krash123> http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200702262200371024x768saw6.png
<krash123> http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200702262205581024x768sgl1.png
<str8_ridah> -jlmc, what did you mean that i would need the additional repositories? to install those files?
<T`> oww how do you get that type of console?
<rmd_> neither of those links work for me
<rmd_> brb
<krash123> those repositories dont come with xubuntu str8
<krash123> you have to download em
<str8_ridah> repositories=files?
<str8_ridah> my bad if i sound like a total noob...
<BFTD> I'm talking to someone who's having problems with the terminal not accepting commands
<krash123> mm.. its like """exe""" files,
<str8_ridah> ok....
<BFTD> what might it be
<krash123> dont know BFTD :S
<R[a] ndom> repositories != exe files
<R[a] ndom> repositories = collections of files that you can install
<BFTD> yeah
<krash123> random :O
<str8_ridah> man i just wasted 5 minutes typing in some command crash gave me...
<R[a] ndom> soup is cooking
<krash123> i said it will be lik """exe """
<krash123> not exe
<R[a] ndom> its kind of like a setup.exe
<krash123> str8 he told you...
<R[a] ndom> aagjkah
<R[a] ndom> no its not
<R[a] ndom> lol
<R[a] ndom> repositores are collections of programs :)
<str8_ridah> so i know the codecs i need aren't licensed hence where i get them will be secret...
<krash123> so driver should be installed now..
<krash123> i have to change xorg.conf now
<str8_ridah> ok i see guys..
<krash123> right ?
<R[a] ndom> oh str8_ridah still working ont eh codecs?
<R[a] ndom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<str8_ridah> yeah...
<R[a] ndom> theres a howto
<str8_ridah> ok thanks...
<R[a] ndom> krash123, yeah
<str8_ridah> i'm surprised how well it runs on my first try...
<rmd_> okay, so link me to these terminals again?
<R[a] ndom> rmd you just want a borderless terminal on your desktop?
<rmd_> no
<R[a] ndom> oh.
<rmd_> i was looking for a truly transparent background
<R[a] ndom> the first link he posted wasnt that
<rmd_> but xfce4-terminal just displays the background image in various position
<R[a] ndom> lemme check the 2nd
<krash123> random, i must change "nv" to "nvidia" right ?
<R[a] ndom> yep
<krash123> or "nvidia-glx" ?
<R[a] ndom> nvidia
<krash123> ok
<krash123> :D
<krash123> now restart x :O
<R[a] ndom> rmd_, almost all programs do it that way unless you get a compositing manager
<R[a] ndom> its just way too slow to do it any other way
<R[a] ndom> like reeeaally slow
<rmd_> i've got the compositor running
<rmd_> right now
<R[a] ndom> oh.
<R[a] ndom> I see where we are
<rmd_> actively using it
<rmd_> and it works for the windows that are transparentized because they are inactive
<rmd_> but xfce4-terminal and xchat both have transparent background options that do not work this way
<R[a] ndom> google gave this: http://xfce-diary.blogspot.com/2006/03/transparent-terminal-hack.html
<R[a] ndom> any help?
<R[a] ndom> I'm off to finish making dinner
<krash123> yessssss :D:D
<krash123> random
<krash123> workss :D:D
<krash123> now beryl :O
<krash123> random, u there ?
<rmd_> <R[a] ndom> any help?
<rmd_> <R[a] ndom> I'm off to finish making dinner
<krash123> ok
<krash123> thnx :D
<R[a] ndom>  eating now
<R[a] ndom> and watching tv on the other monitor
<krash123> random
<krash123> there ?
<R[a] ndom> phone, but give er
<krash123> lol
<krash123> i lost a great guide i found for beryl.. shit.
<krash123> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<krash123> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<Eagle_101> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Eagle_101> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Buddha|> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krash123> !shit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krash123> lol
<R[a] ndom> reminds me of back in the day
<R[a] ndom> with crappy mirc bots
<R[a] ndom> we'd do a !$crlf quit pwned
<krash123> im using gaim :P
<R[a] ndom> pretty easy to guess what that would do :P
<krash123> look that sweet console
<krash123> http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200702262200371024x768saw6.png
<R[a] ndom> wtf?
<R[a] ndom> oh youre crash
<R[a] ndom> you want one like that?
<R[a] ndom> I use eterm with these options
<R[a] ndom> kstart --skiptaskbar --skippager --alldesktops --onbottom Eterm -x -O --buttonbar no --scrollbar no --no-cursor  --geometry 51x25+2885+800 -f white -b white  --font-fx none --shade 30
<krash123> where do you put that options ?
<R[a] ndom> if you try to use it, note the geometry, as I doubt your monitor is as big as mine :)
<R[a] ndom> command line
<R[a] ndom> youll need kstart and Eterm installed
<krash123> random
<krash123> u have msn ?
<R[a] ndom> I made a bash script with only that in it, and called it transeterm
<R[a] ndom> iwishiwasntstuck@hotmail.com
<krash123> mine's kevpf@hot.. ill add u :)
<krash123> accept me  lol
<R[a] ndom> added
<krash123> yea i see
<krash123> im downloading .debs )=
<krash123> one step closer to beryl ! lol
<R[a] ndom> what?
<R[a] ndom> why are you downloading debs?
<R[a] ndom> theres a repo for that
<krash123> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Instalar_Beryl_en_Ubuntu_Edgy_con_AIGLX
<R[a] ndom> #beryl SVN
<R[a] ndom> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<R[a] ndom> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<krash123> im on that guide :P
<R[a] ndom> ok ignroe me then
<krash123> :D
<krash123> lol
<krash123> hey
<krash123> there's a
<krash123> Load "vbe" ..
<krash123> i must have a
<krash123> Load "dbe"
<krash123> i should change the one i have or add a new one ?
<krash123> randomm
<Malay_Linux> Hi
<krash123> hi
<ST47> Hi guys
<krash123> descargando beryl.....
<krash123> downloading beryl... *
<ST47> I have a friend who just installed ubuntu
<krash123> congrats :D
<krash123> lol
<ST47> and when he boots, the screen goes all wreid
<krash123> maybe u should go to #ubuntu
<krash123> here's #Xubuntu
<ST47> oh
<ST47> true
<krash123> :)
<krash123> plus, looks that there's no one else here
<Eagle_101> me!
<krash123> :O
<Eagle_101> just I don't know enough to help :(
<R[a] ndom> I just can't be assed ;)
<Sharn> Hello peeps
<Eagle_101> hi
<krash123> shit .. my conexion sucks lol
<Eagle_101> ok, I've got a question if I may, I've got to make a partition, and I've seen on the internet several ways to do it, is there anything in ubuntu that will do it right (auto or near automatically). Though I'm prepared to do this manually if not.
<R[a] ndom> is there free space on the drive, or a partition you can nuke?
<R[a] ndom> or do you have to resize?
<Eagle_101> resize
<R[a] ndom> then I can help you no further :)
<Eagle_101> I've done cleanup, doing the defrag now
<R[a] ndom> in windows, I've used partition magic with success
<R[a] ndom> in linux I've never dared
<Eagle_101> ok, and is partition magic free?
<R[a] ndom> not legally
<krash123> hey random
<R[a] ndom> id probably just go with the best sounding guide
<Eagle_101> figures, I can do it manually then using a free app... though I think this makes it really hard to get new users to try linux :P (as they likely have one HD with windows on it)
<krash123> i must install like this for beryl right ?
<krash123> sudo apt-get install beryl emerald emerald-themes ..
<R[a] ndom> not if you downloaded debs
<R[a] ndom> that would download em from the repos
<krash123> i didnt
<krash123> i confused
<R[a] ndom> then yeah, never be afraid to apt-get stuff
<R[a] ndom> just give'er
<krash123> but i should install emerald-themes AND emerald ?
<R[a] ndom> everything, just give'er
<krash123> lol
<krash123> ok
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom to clarify, I have exactly one partition. I should be making at least one more, 2 if I want a swap partition.
<Eagle_101> ?
<grazie> Eagle_101: use gparted on the unstall cd...it loads better than partition tragic
<Eagle_101> unstall?
<R[a] ndom> oh partition tragic
<R[a] ndom> genius
<ST47>  from grub, I need a command prompt...
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, do what he said
<grazie> install...live cd
<R[a] ndom> and you do want a swap partition
<Eagle_101> oh duh :P
<Eagle_101> grazie its easy enough to figure out then and there, or is there a good link or two I should read before hand?
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, you can load firefox in the live cd
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom I have done that before ;)
<Eagle_101> I've been in here from the live CD :D
<R[a] ndom> just making sure you knew that it all worked
<R[a] ndom> heh
<krash123> me too lol
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom no worries :D
* R[a] ndom hates the live cd
<Eagle_101> I try to read as much as I can
<R[a] ndom> I hate how it lists hdds when youre choosing which one to format
<R[a] ndom> I was having problems installing, and redid that step like 20 times
<krash123> worksssssss :D:D
<Eagle_101> but when it starts to conflict I get confused, as I'm still too new to this stuff
<R[a] ndom> then one time it listed the drives in a difft order
<R[a] ndom> and i formatted my data drive
<R[a] ndom> I wasnt happy
<Eagle_101> ow
<grazie> Eagle_101: launch gparted.. have a look round...I think you'll find it quite easy....you should always back up important data before messing with partitions though
<Eagle_101> ow
<R[a] ndom> 300gbs :)
<Eagle_101> grazie yeah I've gathered as much from the random blogs/docs/wikis laying around
<Eagle_101> about the backing up :D
<Eagle_101> and how many partitions should I be making?
<Eagle_101> should I make a home partition?
<grazie> Eagle_101: the easiest way is to make as much free space as you' think you'll need.
<grazie> Eagle_101: I'd say 5G was a reasonable minumum
<R[a] ndom> 5g?
<R[a] ndom> if you dont want to store anything in linux
<Eagle_101> oh I plan to put up to about 10-15G
<R[a] ndom> thats a better plan :)
<grazie> Eagle_101: and let the installer doing anything for you
<Eagle_101> I've only got 40G total :P
<R[a] ndom> 3 dirs, root, swap, and home dirs
<R[a] ndom> the installer should guess some good sizes
<Eagle_101> ok, how do I do the home dir, or is there a decent link?
<R[a] ndom> when youre doing it youll have to pick mount points
<R[a] ndom> so one will be /
<R[a] ndom> the other will be /home/
<grazie> Eagle_101: it doesn't give the best config but it'll make life easy
<Eagle_101> grazie yeah but I want a decent config ;)
<Eagle_101> grazie I'm no stranger to computers
<Eagle_101> I've done some programming in C++ on windows
<grazie> Eagle_101: how much space can you use for linux (not data)
<R[a] ndom> my root is 7gbs, my swap is 2gb
<Eagle_101> heh I don't have that much space ;) I've got 40 Gb, 15 being used by windows and data
<R[a] ndom> I wasnt suggesting you did
<Eagle_101> so I'm thinking somewhere in the range of 10-18 GB total space
<R[a] ndom> just sharing :)
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom ;)
<R[a] ndom> we arent in the same boat
<krash124> random
<Eagle_101> I wish :(
<R[a] ndom> I have over 1tb in this box
<Eagle_101> hah
<R[a] ndom> give er krash124
<Eagle_101> how much that cost you?
<R[a] ndom> just bought my new 500 for $200 cdn
<R[a] ndom> then I have 2 300s
<R[a] ndom> they go for about $100cdn now
<Eagle_101> ah
<Eagle_101> that cheep?
<Eagle_101> *cheap
<R[a] ndom> yeah
<R[a] ndom> you can get 500s for less
<R[a] ndom> $170 now I think
<Eagle_101> nice
<R[a] ndom> then I have 160gb in my xbox
<R[a] ndom> and another 300gbs in my media server
<Eagle_101> heh
<R[a] ndom> I'm a bit of a media whore if you didnt notice
<Eagle_101> grazie so the /home/ dir needs to be about how big?
<Eagle_101> lol
<R[a] ndom> thatll only be data
<R[a] ndom> so as big as your data needs to be
<R[a] ndom> all programs go in /
<Eagle_101> right
<grazie> Eagle_101: For *Ubuntu with 10G I'd make an 7/8G root, 512M swap and 1.5/2.5G /home.
<grazie> Eagle_101: I'd then make as big as possible ext3 data partition to share
<Eagle_101> you mean with windows?
<Eagle_101> that makes sene
<grazie> yeah
<R[a] ndom> why not share /home?
<Eagle_101> so I have 5 partitions?
<Sharn> Don't do ext3 for sharing with Windows
<R[a] ndom> and if its 7/8g, I'd say 7, as thats what I have and I still have 1.2gbs free
<Eagle_101> FAT32 right?
<R[a] ndom> yeah
<Sharn> Erm. DO NOT. Go ext2
<R[a] ndom> Sharn, why? you can mount ext3 FS as ext2
<grazie> Sharn: and your reasons?
<Sharn> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Sharn> When I used that to mount an ext3 partition, it completely crashed linux.
<Sharn> Made it 100% unbootable.
<R[a] ndom> so don't use that program
<Sharn> ext2 works fine
<R[a] ndom> apparently its broken
<R[a] ndom> cause ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2
<Sharn> It's not broken.
<R[a] ndom> ?
<R[a] ndom> you just told us it was
<Sharn> That's fine, ext2 is not forward compatable with ext3. That driver is made for ext2, is there one made for ext3?
<R[a] ndom> read the page you sent me
<R[a] ndom> http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<R[a] ndom> Does the Ext2 driver access Ext3 volumes, too?
<R[a] ndom> The Ext3 file system is the Ext2 file system which has been extended by journaling.
<grazie> yes ext2 (without journing) is still far better than fat32
<R[a] ndom> it says right on the front page that it works
<Sharn> I know that, that's why I tried it.
<Eagle_101> Ok, so I make 4 new partitions a '/', '/home/','/swap/',?,?
<Sharn> It enver unmounted the ext3 partition correctly, so the journaling got messed up and linux would not boot.
<R[a] ndom> so youre telling me its supposed to work, but it doesnt, and it isnt broken
<grazie> Eagle_101: worry about the ?.? later
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, nah I'd just do 3
<R[a] ndom> and share /home
<R[a] ndom> and make home ext2/3
<Sharn> Eagle_101, that's what I have, minus the ?,?.
<Eagle_101> ext3?'
<R[a] ndom> I would, sharn says no
<Sharn> You can try ext3, but it did not work for me.
<R[a] ndom> it worked fine for me
<R[a] ndom> until i installed vista and broke the driver
<Eagle_101> ok, whats the difference?
<R[a] ndom> ext3 is ext2 but with a 'journal' that keeps track of what is being written
<R[a] ndom> go wikipedia it if you really care
<R[a] ndom> but basically ext3 can handle a crash better
<Eagle_101> righto
* Eagle_101 will wikipedia it
<Eagle_101> thanks :D
<Sharn> Well, ok. I've had no problems with ext2 as /home/ anyhow. / is still as ext3.
<Eagle_101> and what is the swap?
<R[a] ndom> its its own FS
<R[a] ndom> theres nothing for you to mess with there :)
<Eagle_101> yey!
<Eagle_101> I will try this as soon as I finsih defragging my system using a 3rd party defragger
<Eagle_101> *finish
<grazie> Eagle_101: if you think you might try lots of distros is well worth having a 50/100M /boot too
<Sharn> What Windows are you dual booting with?
<Eagle_101> XP
<Eagle_101> I know all about that darned defrag that comes with that sucker
<Sharn> Ah, XP's included defragger should work fine, just so you know.
<R[a] ndom> krash124 = dead?
<Eagle_101> I've read all about issues with it :S
<Sharn> Anything pre-XP had horrible ones, but XP used a different companies defragger.
<Sharn> But hey, go ahead.
<Eagle_101> lol
<krash124> oh nothing :D
<R[a] ndom> krash124, you have wobbly windows yet?
<Eagle_101> grazie thanks for the suggestion, but I think I'm ok with jut the one.
<Eagle_101> I just want a decent distro that I can program on
* Sharn thinks Ubuntu is the king of distros
<Sharn> Mostly love the package management. Beats everything else I've tried.
<R[a] ndom> It beats a lot that I've tried
<R[a] ndom> I'd say mandriva is tied
<R[a] ndom> as of 10.0
<R[a] ndom> havent used it as of late
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom mandriva still use lilo?
<R[a] ndom> yep
<R[a] ndom> it did when i used it anyway
<R[a] ndom> nice graphical boot screen :)
<Eagle_101> friend of mine crashed his computer using that
<R[a] ndom> worked great for me
<Sharn> Mandriva went commercial though. Or are you talking the free version?
<Sharn> Mandrake was the first Linux distro I DLed, but I had no diea how to burn the isos then. (probably 2 years ago)
<R[a] ndom> free ver
<R[a] ndom> I hated their marketing shit, and how they put a giant FREE across the background
<R[a] ndom> but it worked
<R[a] ndom> and was easy for noobs
<R[a] ndom> way easier than ubuntu IMO
<Eagle_101> mmm what made it easier?
<R[a] ndom> the control panel, mp3 support out of the box
<R[a] ndom> huge repositories
<Eagle_101> ah :D
<R[a] ndom> xgl automatically installed in newer versions
<Sharn> Meh. that's what Automatix is for. :)
<R[a] ndom> but it did it without breaking shit like automatix does
<R[a] ndom> and it was supported
<R[a] ndom> unlike automatix
<Sharn> ...
<Eagle_101> me, I want to actually learn a bit about this :P
<Sharn> Automatix has never broken anything for me.
<R[a] ndom> Sharn, wait to do a couple dist-upgrades
<R[a] ndom> and see if it all still works
<Sharn> Dist upgrades up grade to new releases, rgiht?
<Sharn> If so, don't worry about that. Those don't work anyhow.
<R[a] ndom> ...
<Sharn> I don't plan on using dist-upgrade.
<R[a] ndom> 1. yeah they do, but edgy was fscked up
<R[a] ndom> 2. theres something else that went well in driva
<R[a] ndom> not that im saying i dont love ubuntu by ant stretch :)
<Sharn> That's one of the reasons I seperated /home from /. I can mostly erase / and reinstall the newest version.
<Eagle_101> so how hard is it to unintall and re-install
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, super easy
<Eagle_101> Sharn thats why I asked about /home :P
<R[a] ndom> but youll lose all configuration outside of your home dir
<Eagle_101> ;)
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom ok
<R[a] ndom> xorg.conf and such
<Sharn> Yeah, I know. =\
<R[a] ndom> but you should very rarely have to do it
<Sharn> Ugh. xorg.conf needs to die anyhow. >.<
<R[a] ndom> ?
<R[a] ndom> I like seeing stuff on both screens
<R[a] ndom> I'll keep mine
<Sharn> Rofl. It's mostly my sad integrated ati card.
<Sharn> I finally got Envy to get accelerated 3d going, but Beryl still won't run right.
<Eagle_101> ok I will be back on in linux shortly
<Eagle_101> Ok, I'm trying the partitions now
<R[a] ndom> hell of a storm here
<R[a] ndom> went to take a piss, and the water was moving around in the toilet
<R[a] ndom> never seen that happen before
<Eagle_101> wow
<R[a] ndom> not a lot, but still
<R[a] ndom> 3rd storey in a 100 year old house tho :)
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom:  I've got something odd... I have a 7,84 GB "unallocated" area on my hard disk that I did not know about (using gparted)
<R[a] ndom> bonus?
<Eagle_101> dunno, have you ever seen something like that?
<Sharn> Rofl. ^++
<R[a] ndom> yeah
<R[a] ndom> but I'd check with another tool
<R[a] ndom> make sure its real
<Eagle_101> whats another tool?
<Sharn> Unless you need it, don't worry about it. :P
<Sharn> Er
<Sharn> I wouldn't wory about it*
* Eagle_101 would lover an extra 7 GB :P
<Eagle_101> lol
<Sharn> How much total?
<Eagle_101> well I was planning on 14 GB, but If I have an extra 7, I would do 20 :D
<R[a] ndom> I'd certainly worry about it
* Sharn has 250Gb, so 7Gb is nothing..
<R[a] ndom> you know how big the drive is physically?
<R[a] ndom> yeah really 7gb is a couple movies. heh
<Sharn> But yeah, 7Gb is a huge bonus on 14Gb
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom: no not really, as this computer is a gift
<R[a] ndom> is it a dell?
<R[a] ndom> or hp
<Eagle_101> no
<R[a] ndom> or something like that?
<Eagle_101> its a compaq
<R[a] ndom> thats something like that
<Eagle_101> hah
<R[a] ndom> some of the manufactorers hae a hidden partition
<R[a] ndom> that has recovery data
<R[a] ndom> this sounds a bit too big
<Sharn> As in a gift you're getting or giving? Easiest would be to physically check it and see if it's supposed to be 20gb
<Eagle_101> ah righto
<R[a] ndom> but maybe something like that?
<R[a] ndom> either way, I'd say use it.. but I'd make another partition program tell me it exists first
<Eagle_101> well this is 7.85 GB
<R[a] ndom> and it isnt just gparted being nutty
<Eagle_101> yeah, we have a second program I can check?
<Sharn> And yeah, as R[a] ndom said, a few companys give you a hidden partition with restore files instead of giving you a CD. Go figure.
<Eagle_101> oh I got CD
<Eagle_101> recovery CD
<Sharn> They still may have... how old is it?
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, windows would tell you
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom: well I'm not sure, windows always reported 37.25
<R[a] ndom> youd have to launch the partition manager
<Eagle_101> this is 7 in addition
<R[a] ndom> administrative tools or something like that
<Eagle_101> any way to double check from linux?
<R[a] ndom> fdisk
<R[a] ndom> assuming gparted doesnt use fdisk
<R[a] ndom> assuming its the first hard drive
<R[a] ndom> fdisk /dev/hda
<R[a] ndom> p
<R[a] ndom> will print out the partitions
<R[a] ndom> q to exit
<R[a] ndom> need to be root for it to work
<Eagle_101> I'm root
<R[a] ndom> then that should work
<Eagle_101> odd
<Eagle_101> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4862.
<R[a] ndom> why weird?
<Eagle_101> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Eagle_101> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Eagle_101> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<Eagle_101> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Eagle_101>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<Eagle_101> :S
<Eagle_101> no size count
<R[a] ndom> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 36483.
<R[a] ndom> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<R[a] ndom> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<R[a] ndom> normal
<R[a] ndom> we dont care about size so much
<R[a] ndom> is there an empty chunk like gparted said?
<Eagle_101> thats all I got
<R[a] ndom> type p
<R[a] ndom> then hit enter
<R[a] ndom> now tell me :)
<Eagle_101> *thud*
<R[a] ndom> ..?
<Eagle_101> its got to be it being wierd
<Eagle_101> ./dev/hda1   *           1        4863    39062016    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Eagle_101> by sudo fdisk -l
<Eagle_101> oh dear
<Eagle_101> typing in p
<Eagle_101> and I don't even get a correct table
<R[a] ndom> oh noez?
<Eagle_101> somewhere I can paste to?
<Eagle_101> I'd rather not flood
<Eagle_101> its in the title >.>
<Sharn> !paste
<Sharn> Dangit
<Eagle_101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8178/
<Sharn> Yeah,t hat.
* Sharn was jsut getting ready to apste it. :P
<Eagle_101> ok, so is gparted being full of crap?
<Eagle_101> and thanks Sharn
<Sharn> I'm looking, but I doubt I'll know what I'm looking for.
<R[a] ndom> wow
<R[a] ndom> dont do anything man
<R[a] ndom> thats not a good sign
<R[a] ndom> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<R[a] ndom> that doesnt fill me with confidence
<Eagle_101> nor me
<R[a] ndom> boot into windows and see what it thinks about the partitions
<Eagle_101> so am I screwed here?
<Eagle_101> ok, I will be back soon... I hope...
<R[a] ndom> heh as long as you didnt save any changes ;)
<Eagle_101> I did not save anything on this session :D
<j1mc> i've added the proper repositories, but adobe "acroread" isn't available in feisty.
<Eagle_101> ok I'm back R[a] ndom
<Eagle_101> windows on load went into a huge fit with checking disk integrity
<Eagle_101> now whats the windows partition app?
<R[a] ndom> control panel
<R[a] ndom> uh.. administration tools or something?
<R[a] ndom> I havent used windows in years
<R[a] ndom> theres an admin panel that its in tho
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom yeah I know bad place to ask :P
<jdrake> Administration Tools, and Computer Management
<R[a] ndom> blamo
<jdrake> There is a disk manager in there.
<R[a] ndom> look how close I was
<Eagle_101> :D
<Eagle_101> thanks I'm really thankful for R[a] ndom's catch
<R[a] ndom> I wouldnt want anyone to go through the 5 stages of data loss
<R[a] ndom> it was particularily painful for me
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> thanks
<R[a] ndom> as I had an mp3 collection I'd been workin on since the late 90s on that drive that I lost
<Eagle_101> ow
<R[a] ndom> 10 years worth of collection and sorting, gone in a flurry of formatted sectors
<jdrake> I wish I could have that happen. I would save lots of disk space.
<R[a] ndom> jdrake, I got 300gbs free that evening
<R[a] ndom> that was less than 6 months ago
<R[a] ndom> since then IVe added another 500gb
<R[a] ndom> and im full again :)
<R[a] ndom> I blame it on private torrent sites
<jdrake> Once I decided to remove all of my movies/episodes, I now always have lots of space.
<R[a] ndom> I had never heard of them before a few months ago
<Eagle_101> ok this is what I got from windows
<jdrake> In fact I have been working on reducing my 18gb collection to its current 14gb.
<Eagle_101> I'm manually typing this... as there is no easy copy paste
<jdrake> I have a 250gb taking part in a 120gb raid1 for some extra redundancy.
<R[a] ndom> I wonder how big my tv dir is
<Eagle_101> Disk 0 || 37.25 GB || Online
<R[a] ndom> 256.7gbs
<R[a] ndom> heh
<Eagle_101> C: || 37.25 GB NTFS || Healthy (System) << like we did not know it was a system but yeah...
<jdrake> R[a] ndom: I take the viewpoint that if something wasn't important enough to backup, then you don't really need it.
<Eagle_101> Fault Tolerance || No
<R[a] ndom> jdrake, I took the viewpoint that its hard to backup a moving target of 120gbs of data on tiny 4gb disks
<jdrake> R[a] ndom: Harddrives are cheap
<R[a] ndom> no they arent
<Eagle_101> its laid out as a partition
<Eagle_101> and thats all the info windows is spitting out
<R[a] ndom> not for me anyway, I have to buy food with that money
<R[a] ndom> yeah Eagle_101 thats weird
<R[a] ndom> so each partition program told you something different then?
<Eagle_101> basically
<R[a] ndom> gconf says you have some free space, fdisk says youre fucked, and windows says you have what you thought you had
<jdrake> R[a] ndom: I know what that is like. But for the record, $89cdn for 250gb is pretty darn cheap.
<R[a] ndom> it would be cheap if i had that much spare cash
<R[a] ndom> but if i had that much spare cash, id put more data on it, as I'm currently full :)
<Eagle_101> I'm going to run windows error checking
<R[a] ndom> if I had the money, I'd run raid 5 and buy a couple more disks
<jdrake> I actually enjoy having some extra money and not spending it. It is a really nice buffer.
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, another possibility is download a boot disk thatll let you see partitions
<R[a] ndom> try some more programs :)
<Eagle_101> like what! :P
<R[a] ndom> jdrake, yeah I enjoy that as well, but I generally have lots of things I'm looking to get
<R[a] ndom> i dont waste money on small stuff
<R[a] ndom> but buy big ticket stuff once a year
<R[a] ndom> sec eagle
<jdrake> R[a] ndom: Are you a good consumer?
<R[a] ndom> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  <- see if thats any good, i found it this morning
<R[a] ndom> uh depends what you mean
<R[a] ndom> good for me, or good for the companies
<R[a] ndom> my philosophy with purchasing stuff is that if its worth buying, its worth buying a good one
<jdrake> Do you enjoy going out and buying things? That is a moderate consumer, a *good* consumer has good amount of debt to feed the consumption....
<R[a] ndom> I wont buy cheap crap thats going to break in a couple months
<R[a] ndom> no debt
<R[a] ndom> I will not spend money I dont have
<R[a] ndom> and I'll only get something if I'm sure its the absolute best option after research/comparing, etc.
<jdrake> I have debt as a student, so I have moderated myself a good bit.
<R[a] ndom> Im managing to do uni w/o debt, luckily
<R[a] ndom> but thats why I have no spare cash
<rmathews> I've installed Edgy, it doesn't recognize the onboard sound card, is there any way of figuring out what it is?  I have forgotten ... SiS 630 or 730 or something.
<jdrake> I do want to look into a better backup solution, right now I operate on the raid1 (2 disk) setup and having rolling backups of my 512mb flash drive that holds all of my school work.
<R[a] ndom> use one of those internet storage thingies
<R[a] ndom> as well anyway
<R[a] ndom> good offsite backup anyway
<R[a] ndom> and raid 5 is the sex.
<jdrake> I will probably start separating my flash backups into apps and data. The data would then be small enough that I could keep one or two copies off site.
<Eagle_101> ok, should I have windows do error checking on the drive?
<jdrake> What is a good inexpensive card that is true hardware raid5?
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, thatll just check windows' partition
<R[a] ndom> jdrake, dunno, havent set one up
<rmathews> if there isn't ... which live cd distro has the largest collection of drivers so I can like atleast figure out what it is. :)
<R[a] ndom> just talked to people with some wicked raid5 setups
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, you look at that boot disk I found?
<R[a] ndom> it looks amazing
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom I'm sorry you found something?
<R[a] ndom> <R[a] ndom> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  <- see if thats any good, i found it this morning
<Eagle_101> ah yeah I see now
<R[a] ndom> it looks like the god of boot disks
<R[a] ndom> I downloaded it but havent burnt it yet
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> it does
* Eagle_101 is more worried about actually getting linux to install...
<R[a] ndom> that part is easy once youre sure your drive wont be wiped by the resize
<Eagle_101> heh
<magic_ninja> hey are the new nvidia glx and kernel mods updates working?
<R[a] ndom> anyway, I have a midterm tomorrow, so I should really go smoke a bowl and try to get some sleep ;)
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom I know for sure that the data is at the *front* of the drive
<magic_ninja> smoke one for me
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, even so, if the partitions are messed up, weird shit can happen
<R[a] ndom> I'll do my best :P
<Eagle_101> ok
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom I will look for you here tommorrow or this weekend :S
<R[a] ndom> but you already backed up anyway, right :)
<Eagle_101> I'm really confued
<Eagle_101> yeah I did
<Eagle_101> :P
<R[a] ndom> then you can always just give'er
<Eagle_101> but I would rather keep windows
<Eagle_101> and not have to re-install that
<R[a] ndom> iwishiwasntstuck@hotmail.com <- my msn if you want
<Eagle_101> :P
<Eagle_101> sure :D
<Eagle_101> thanks
<R[a] ndom> I get some perverse joy out of helping noobs
<R[a] ndom> :)
<Eagle_101> :D
<R[a] ndom> the weird thing is nobody takes me up on it IRL, even ppl struggling w. linux
<R[a] ndom> but I digress
<R[a] ndom> I was going away, like the [a]  in my name says I already am.
<Eagle_101> well I'm going to let windows repair itself, can't hurt
<krash123> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Eagle_101> windows says its all ok :S
<krash123> i cant add wine's key -.-
<Eagle_101> :S
<krash123> YEAH :D
<maxamillion> wine's key?
<krash123> ignore me lol
* Eagle_101 is more worried about the possiblity that his drive is completly fscked
<krash123> im too exited cause i finally have my beryl , so i forget commands xD
<krash123> i (L) beryl xDD
<maxamillion> beryl is over rated
<krash123> i could be all the day rotating the cube lol
<maxamillion> i will say that until i am blue in the face
<Eagle_101> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<krash123> why do you think that maxi ?
<krash123> the only problem i've had with beryl is the blur settings :S
<krash123> they dont work..
<krash123> and also
<maxamillion> krash123: because i think there are far more important things that need to be worked on in the linux desktop world than 3d eye candy
<maxamillion> and in general ... i didn't find myself using its features
<krash123> believe me, if you want more customers , beryl is like a magneto :P
* Eagle_101 thinks a more n00b friendly disk partitioning system...
<Eagle_101> anyway I'm going to the live cd to see if I'm daring enough to do this >.>
<krash123> is samba hard to use ?
<maxamillion> krash123: in xubuntu? .. i little, but only for now ... it should be easier in feisty
<maxamillion> krash123: i don't want customers, i want a desktop operating system that functions like it should (which i think fiesty will be much closer to)
<krash123> but they aint working for you..
<krash123> they work for a dream
<krash123> lol
<krash123> so, does something on your configuration change when you update ?
<maxamillion> no
<krash123> or its like a new clean system install ?
<maxamillion> it stays the way you have it
<krash123> :)
<krash123> better that :)
<krash123> is it possible
<krash123> to share an internet conexion with my bro ?
<krash123> (he has win )
<krash123> and he gives me the conexion..
<maxamillion> yeah, if he has the connection and gives it to you everything should be fine
<maxamillion> otherwise you would have to config some stuffs
<maxamillion> i gotta run
<krash123> bye
<Eagle_101> what was the manual command to see whats in a partition?
<Eagle_101> ok I've set the partitions, I'm going to leave this in over night and think about this >.>
<Eagle_101> what is the difference between creating something as a primary versus a secondary partition?
<Eagle_101> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BFTD> primary will be the first, secondary will be the next one
<BFTD> some OS's need a primary though
<Eagle_101> BFTD, so for configuring ubuntu, I want it on primary right?
<BFTD> Eagle_101 if you want, it isn't needed though
<BFTD> I usually put windows on the primary if I'm dual booting
<BFTD> but if not, then Linux should be
<Eagle_101> right so each computer only has one primary?
<Eagle_101> I'm trying to configure this now ;)
<Eagle_101> Is there a decent something I can read on this before I manage to totally mess my computer up? The stuff I've read has not been ubuntu specific
<joachimheck> hi
<joachimheck> I got a little question: How to install kile under Xubuntu?
<grazie> joachimheck: Is it not in the repos?
<grazie> !kile ! joachimheck
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1 (edgy), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<joachimheck> oh I see, I have to activate the universe packages right?
<grazie> yeah
<joachimheck> OK, thanks a lot
<xdx> hi, where can i put new themes in xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> xdx: unpack them to ~/.themes
<xdx> ok, thanks
<gfhfgs> Im trying to burn a live Cd
<gfhfgs> but what do I burn from the package that i downloaded?
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: you downloaded an .iso file, right?
<j1mc> gfhf
<j1mc> gfhfgs: are you on windows?
<gfhfgs> yes
<gfhfgs> its actually a zip file called "ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<gfhfgs> and im on windoews
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: it's not a zip file
<j1mc> where did you download the zip file from?
<j1mc> TheSheep: I agree, it's probably not a zip file, but just looks like it could be unpacked using winzip or something.
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: in the burning program you need to choose "burn image file" or something like that, and select the .iso file
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: it's a disk image file
<TheSheep> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<TheSheep> !burn | gfhfgs
<j1mc> gfhfgs: what burning program do you have?
<ubotu> gfhfgs: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<j1mc> i get corrupt packages when i do test installs on my thinkpad t22 laptop, but the cd image is confirmed good (md5sum and disk check) from my desktop.  do you think i have a bad dvd drive on my laptop?
<TheSheep> j1mc: try checking the disk in the laptop
<TheSheep> j1mc: it might be just dirty
<j1mc> TheSheep: you mean, just checking to see if the bottom of the CD is dirty?
<j1mc> or check the lens of the DVD drive?
<gfhfgs> so the actual iso is in the zip file, right?
<j1mc> the cd is clean
<j1mc> gfhfgs: no, as long as there is no other exention on the file, other than ISO, that _is_the file you need to burn
<j1mc> exention = extension (sorry)
<j1mc> meaning, if it just says blahblah-i386.iso . . . that IS your image that you need to burn.
<j1mc> do not unzip it.
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: no
<j1mc> gfhfgs: if you unzip it, it won't work.
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: the actual iso is the file you downloaded
<TheSheep> j1mc: yeah, I meant the lens
<TheSheep> j1mc: checking the cd in the laptop should give you a hint
<j1mc> TheSheep: thanks.
<j1mc> i'll have to try some of that "compressed air in a can" stuff.
<gfhfgs> okay when i try to burn the disk
<gfhfgs> i get an error saying that the size of the file is not valid
<j1mc> gfhfgs: what program are you using to burn the disk?
<gfhfgs> Burncdcc
<TheSheep> gfhfgs: you need a 700MB cd, not 640MB
<j1mc> gfhfgs: see here: http://iso.snoekonline.com/iso.htm#BurnCDCC
<j1mc> i've got to get going, all.  gfhfgs . . . good luck!  i'm sure you'll figure it out.  :)
<gfhfgs> alrighty thank you
<j1mc> exit
<gopp> hey
<gopp> what the best way to manage samba
<gopp> the file sharing ulity
<gopp> I added a folder to share, but in windows
<gopp> it keep asking me for a pass I type it but it say wrong
<gopp> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rmathews> how do I get sound working on Xubuntu Edgy.  I have an old SiS 630/730 motherboard with an on board card.  Not sure what chipset .. think it is 7018 or 7012 .. any ideas?
<rmathews_> how do I get sound working on Xubuntu Edgy.  I have an old SiS 630/730 motherboard with an on board card.  Not sure what chipset .. think it is 7018 or 7012 .. any ideas? (was disconnected)
<TheSheep> rmathews_: if it's not working right out of the box, you might try and search the forums for your sound card model
<rmathews_> TheSheep: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ ??
<ideogram> how's feisty fawn coming?
<ffxr> hi are u able to change the color of the the xfce panels.. or even better use an image instaed?
<Eagle_PC> ffxr: I think thats themes
<Eagle_PC> but I don't know myself
<ideogram> what is the best way to enable my dual monitors on my nvidia card?
<ffxr> ok Eagle_PC ll have a nose.. there must be some kind of hack somewhere to get it done..
<ffxr> ideogram use the propierotry nvidia drivers from there site.. theyhave an applet that will make that easy..
<Eagle_PC> ffxr: try searching for something under themes
<ideogram> do I have to get it from nvidia direct or can I use the restricted repository?
<ffxr> direct.. ll get you a link.. u sure u dont have that applet in your system settings already..?
<ffxr> yeah thanks Eagle_PC
<ideogram> I am looking at display and desktop preferences ... don't see it
<Eagle_PC> ffxr: did you find it?
<ffxr> ideogram install the drivers as per option2 here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<ffxr> Eagle_PC, no ll have a wonder round google in a bit.... mentioning themes will give me few more ideas for my searches ; s)
<Eagle_PC> ah
<Eagle_PC> ffxr:  from what I understand, you *should* be able to change the defualt
<Eagle_PC> ffxr: here I found something that might help you http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#how_to_install_new_themes
<ffxr> ahh right good man.. ll have a look..in a mo..  been moving pc : D
<malnilion> Anybody have any idea why I'd have problems with Amarok not being able to "initialize any audio drivers"?
<grazie> malnilion: probably 'cos it can't find your audio drivers
<grazie> malnilion: have you tried another media player?
<grazie> malnilion: have you had a kernel update recently?
<malnilion> grazie, I've been able to use sound in pretty much everything else (though I might be having problems with other qt programs, I'm not sure)
<malnilion> I've had a kernel update relatively recently
<malnilion> I also compile my own alsa driver because the vanilla doesn't work with my soundcard.
<grazie> malnilion: is sound working now with other apps?
<malnilion> Yes, I can open rythmbox and play anything.
<malnilion> rhythmbox*
<grazie> no idea then...sorry
<malnilion> That's okay :)
<malnilion> Worse comes to worse I just have to wait a bit to use amaroK
<grazie> do you not think exaile is better fit for xubuntu?
<malnilion> I think gnome is still missing a good audio application.  I want to adjust the look of my player for chrissake.
<malnilion> amaroK isn't much better for configuration, but it is by default closer to what I would like.
<malnilion> *sigh* I dunno, lots of players are really close to looking the way I would ideally set them up to look, but all slightly fall short.
<R[zzzz] ndom> you try different engines for amarok?
<malnilion> R[studying] ndom, that'd be possible if I could open amaroK :)
<malnilion> Currently amaroK does not open due to not finding audio drivers.
<massctrl> Hello all, how can I change my keyboard layout in xubuntu?
<globe> can anybody help me reinstall the nvidia drivers after dist-upgrade?  the installer is giving me errors
<grazie> globe: you've had a kernel upgrade?
<BFTD> globe can we see the errors?
<globe> grazie: yep
<globe> um...I can try.  I am stuck in tty mode.  basically what is happening is that X is rejecting the nvidia driver
<BFTD> so you don't have GUI atm?
<globe> so, I re-dl it and the installer can't find the linux-sources
<globe> BFTD...I can get a limpy one using the nv driver
<BFTD> globe try this command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<BFTD> same thing
<BFTD> basically
<globe> I'd like to get the nvidia binary drivers so I have opengl support
<BFTD> nvidia-glx allows ogpengl support
<BFTD> you jsut have to install a few extra opengl lib's
<ephemeros> hey
<globe> is it enough to run beryl?
<BFTD> hi
<grazie> globe: have you not fetched updated nvidia binaries?
<R[studying] ndom> the repo ones are the same as the nvidia ones on the site
<BFTD> globe yes it is
<globe> grazie: it wants to compile the drivers ... I dl from nvidia.com the installer.sh file
<globe> BFTD: whats the driver for the .conf file? nvidia-glx?
<BFTD> globe I'm not sure where the .conf file is, I thought it was just part of xorg.conf
<globe> yea, thats what I meant.  apt-get nvidia-glx tells me it has unmet dependencies: nvidia-kernel
<globe> (which, i think, is what the installer is trying to compile)
<grazie> globe: not really following...if your kernel has been updated just install updated nvidia driver as you did first time round
<BFTD> globe apt-get isn't able to get the kernel source....thats your problem
<globe> yea, thats what I am trying to do ;-).  Last time I downloaded the nvidia batch file and it installed it and configured x....this time it wants to find the linux kernel sources and cant
<BFTD> did you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<globe> BFTD: the linux or nvidia source?
<BFTD> globe linux
<globe> the update succeded, its upgrading now...does that upgrade everything in my sources list?
<BFTD> globe yes
<globe> that'll be nice...apt has been messed up for awhile now.  didn't think the two problems could be related
<grazie> globe: very much so :(
<globe> okay...the upgrade finished, but apt still cant install nvidia-glx (and the nvidia installer also still cant find the linux kernel sources)
<BFTD> globe did you enable multiverse and universe in the sources.list?
<globe> BFTD: yep...about 6 months ago (maybe they need to be updated?).  I have linux-source installed (just verified), shouldn't that be the kernel sources?
<BFTD> yeah lionux source is kernel source
<BFTD> linux
<BFTD> globe you running dapper?
<globe> um....edgy i think....I can never remember
<globe> (what happened to version numbers?)
<grazie> globe: it's linux-headers that's important....check you /var/log/dpkg.log to see whether they've been updated
<grazie> globe: 6.06=dapper, 6.10=edgy
<globe> it looks like linux-headers-2.6.17.11 was updated today
<tonyyarusso> Say, 350 - 400 MHz PII, how would Xubuntu do on that?  Usable, iffy, fantastic?
<R[studying] ndom> I'd say iffy to usable
<R[studying] ndom> but what do i know
<R[studying] ndom> ive never tried
<tonyyarusso> All right.
<R[studying] ndom> if I were to do that, I wouldnt use xfce tho
<R[studying] ndom> I'd probably use a lighter weight manager
<grazie> globe: lots of folks having problems with nvidia driver.s..check out the forums....you should be ok with the old kernel though
<R[studying] ndom> but try it, and it its slow, try another WM :)
<BFTD> I have a 400MHz CPU that runs XFCE just fine
<globe> grazie: lol...is anyone solving their problems?  thanks for ur help....ill search and poke around in there
<tonyyarusso> R[studying] ndom: Problem is, it's for very non-tech savvy folks, so it needs to be easy and friendly
<R[studying] ndom> BFTD, excellent. I'll say that next time :)
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: Good to know.  Thanks.
<grazie> globe: I'm sure someone must have a workaround...I just don't know what is it
<grazie> globe: if you can't find a solution...I'd been tempted to build my own kernel
<globe> grazie: I might do that (though i've never done such things...sounds fun though :-D)
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to get Xubuntu via ShipIt if it's a bulk order for a charity?  (I know you can't normally)
<tonyyarusso> MagicFab: Any chance you'd be privy to this?  "Is there an announcement pending soon?  (I just saw a note on ML so far)"
<MagicFab> to what ? I must have missed some...
<MagicFab> tonyyarusso, ^^
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> I gotta remember how many things to scroll up...
<tonyyarusso> "Is it possible to get Xubuntu via ShipIt if it's a bulk order for a charity?  (I know you can't normally)", rather.
<Eagle_101> how do you tell what xubuntu version you are on... from inside the live CD?
<ST47> 6.10
<tonyyarusso> Eagle_101: lsb_release -a
<Eagle_101> thanks
<Eagle_101> ST47:  I just want to confirm thats what I have
<globe> yesssssssssssss!  I finally got nvidia to compile!  (thanks all 4 your help)
<ST47> I hate nvidia
<Eagle_101> ok just a note, I'm on 6.10 but In FF ( file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html ) I'm being welcomed to 6.06
<Eagle_101> thats what had me worried ;)
<grazie> Eagle_101: it's just a known documentation bug
<Buddha|> anybody know anything about data recovery?
<hyper__ch> Buddha|: I know that one should do regular backups.. I make every 6h a fullbackup
<grazie> Buddha|: not something you can describe with a few irc mesages...what's the problem?
<Eagle_101> grazie heh
<Eagle_101> R[studying] ndom: I'm doing that partitioning I we were talking about yestereday
<grazie> Eagle_101: hi there
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: you made a backup first?
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: duh :P
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: before you are going to alter partitions it's always good to make a backup of the important data :)
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch:  hehe
<hyper__ch> well, you might f***** the other partitions on that drive... or unfortunately partition the wrong drive (I did that once....)
<Buddha|> grazie - accidentally started installing Linux on my data drive
<Eagle_101> hah
<Eagle_101> well I'm re-booting and seeing if windows happens to be in one piece or not... not like I'm going to miss it anyway :P
<Buddha|> I had a Debian install that I somehow managed to break, so I decided to install Elive on it.  I coudln't get that to work, so I installed Zenwalk instead.  Unfortunately, Elive and Zenwalk read the drives in reverse order, so what Elive saw as sda, Zenwalk saw as sdc.
<slv> hey... so i did "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" on my current ubuntu intsall... now how do i enable it?
<hyper__ch> slv: log out of your gnome/kde
<hyper__ch> and at the login manager select as session Xfce4
<slv> ok brb
<slv> how can i check to see if i'm running Xfce instead of gnome? according to the login menu it looks like it, but everything else looks the exact same
<grazie> Buddha|: If the linux installation got as far as formating the partition you've got big problems, although all may not be lost.
<grazie> Buddha|:  You easily check your disk with a live cd
<slv> cooL! i got it working
<slv> now how do i get the quick app launchers i had in ubuntu? along the top of the screen
<slv> am i going to have to manually recreate them all?
<hyper__ch> slv: yes, you have to do that
<Buddha|> grazie - I got Zenwalk installed and running.  The disk seems to be blank.  Guess I should pull out my book on data recovery.
<Buddha|> I *did* just graduate with a Bachelor's degree in Information Systems Security, after all.  Looks like it's time to use some of that training.
<hyper__ch> well, good luck Buddha|
<slv> ahhh for real hyper___CH? crap
<slv> that's gonna be annoying but oh well, thanks
<hyper__ch> slv: it's not that bad... normally as app you just enter it's name :)
<grazie> Buddha|: if you want to recover the data, you'll a least need a separate partition, but preferably a recovery data disk. Best of luck
<grazie> Buddha|: a book on computer forensics may be a worthwhile investment
<ffxr> hi, is possible to change the background color or even use an image as a background in thunar?
<TheSheep> ffxr: in window? no.
<TheSheep> ffxr: you can change the color in the gtk theme
<TheSheep> ffxr: but you'd have to know the widget name
<hyper__ch> hello TheSheep
<TheSheep> hi hyper__ch
<ffxr> ive just changed the color of panels using panel.rc.. so to change thunar's color should be along the same lines...?
<dotsony> i'm trying to compile some software, but the ./configure script is telling me that the C compiler cannot make executables
<dotsony> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<ffxr> sorry gtkrc
<ffxr> : )
<TheSheep> dotsony: install the 'build-essential' package
<dotsony> it is installed
<TheSheep> ffxr: yes, you can put it into the gtkrc or into your theme
<ffxr> ok.. nice one fella : D
<dotsony> i'm updating it
<dotsony> the relevant line in config.log is
<dotsony> configure:3150: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
<dotsony> as: unrecognized option `-Qy'
<Koji-Murasame> When is Herd5 coming out for Xubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Koji-Murasame: It is out. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<Koji-Murasame> Thanks PuMpErNiCkLe I couldn't find it.
<atarinox> hi i'm struggling here trying to access my windows network from Xubuntu
<grazie> give up :)
<H264> better
<H264> #ubuntu is way too crouded
<grazie> isn't it always?
<H264> *crowded
<H264> Don't know...
<grazie> it is
<H264> anyway
<H264> does anybody know where I might find a nice picture to put on a CD as a lable for ubuntu?
<H264> just a nice lable picture
<H264> or xubuntu or kubuntu or edubuntu :)
<Koji-Murasame> I saw one the other day let me see if I can find it again.
<H264> and works too
<H264> ok
<Koji-Murasame> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285051
<H264> *click*
<Koji-Murasame> There's a Kubuntu label father down as well
<H264> bah
<H264> won't let me look at it without regestering
<Koji-Murasame> Sorry.
<H264> hmm
<H264> they don't sell information to script kiddies do thay?
<H264> ;)
<H264> regestering, now...
<H264> thanks :)
<Koji-Murasame> Glad to help.
<Eagle_101> R[studying] ndom, Its working :D
<Eagle_101> Thanks for your help with the partitions
<lypsis> someone in here already using feisty fawn ?
<BFTD> I need to set up my account so that I can telnet into it
<Koji-Murasame> I've got Herd4 on LiveCD, and I'm downloading 5 as we speak
<lypsis> what r the big chances ?
<lypsis> the big improvements
<Koji-Murasame> XFCE 4.4
<lypsis> dont know whether i should test livecd or wait til final
<Koji-Murasame> Firefox 2.0.0.2
<lypsis> yeah, heard a lot of it, definitely great
<H264> Koji: do you want me to put you in as the person that refered me to the forum?
<Koji-Murasame> lol. I don't care. If you want to.
<Eagle_101> ok, in XChat anyone know how to make the window on the left hand side disappear? (the one with "freenode" in it?
* Koji-Murasame is using Gaim
<H264> I need user name Ideas
<grazie> H264
<H264> heh
<lypsis> Eagle_101: options, there u can change where the window should be
#xubuntu 2007-03-03
<H264> Koji: what is your username?
<H264> for the forums
<Eagle_101> lypsis, can I make it um... resize
<Eagle_101> I don't see an option for that....
<Koji-Murasame> H264: same as this
<H264> k
<lypsis> Eagle_101: you can cut it to a ... symbols (i have 20)
<Eagle_101> mmm would be interesting ;)
<Eagle_101> I'f I can find that ;)
<lypsis> Eagle_101: options, and then the fifth from above (sorry my xchat isnt english so I cant give u an exact definition)
<Eagle_101> ok I have a settings, not an options
<lypsis> yeah settings
<lypsis> i think this is it
<Eagle_101> lypsis,  then what?
<Eagle_101> the first or the second option?
<lypsis> its something like the "tabs" thing in firefox
<Eagle_101> "preferences" or "advanced"
<Eagle_101> ah
<H264> that is a nice picture
<lypsis> there you can set the max. symbols for a "tab"
<Eagle_101> ah makes sense, let me try that...
<Eagle_101> it wants me to re-start
<Eagle_101> bye
<Eagle_101> mmm thats a bit better
<lypsis> good to hear
* Eagle_101 wishes it would just not be there >.>
<lypsis> :)
<Eagle_101> but its just a minor gripe :D
<H264> one last question...
<H264> nm
<atarinox> can somebody quick help me change permissions on a directory
<atarinox> i just need the command to set it up as read/write
<BFTD> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Eagle_101> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Eagle_101> ok, how do I get a decent C++ compiler onto ubuntu
<Eagle_101> *xubuntu
<cellofellow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cellofellow> will get you GCC and more.
<Eagle_101> thanks
<Eagle_101> I was looking for something like that ;) I was trying apt-get install built-utils
<cellofellow> cool then
<cellofellow> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<cellofellow> is what I meant
<Eagle_101> nice :D
<Eagle_101> I'm getting it :D
<Eagle_101> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Eagle_101> R[studying] ndom, If I may how do I access the /home/ partition?
<Eagle_101> oh I see, I can't seem to view my root :S
<Eagle_101> oh GM can I have a copy of that bot code?
<Eagle_101> oops
<Eagle_101> !php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Eagle_101> I need that >.>
<vrkhans> hi can any one tell me how i can increase my volume in xubuntu
<vrkhans> and i also want to place the volume control panal on the desktop
<vrkhans> or toolbar
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's a panel plugin for that - right click on the panel, and add an item.
<soweto76> vrkhans, you can add a toolbar that is moveable and place wherever you like
<Koji-Murasame> You can add a Volume control Panel applet or installing a mixer like Gnome Alsa mixer to have more control over the different objects
<vrkhans> Koji-Murasame: how i can install it
<vrkhans> and can it create an icon on next to the shutdown button
<soweto76> Does't xbuntu have a default volume control on the top panel?  I forget since I change mine around so much.
<vrkhans> soweto76: i dont see any
<vrkhans> soweto76: i just install xubuntu
<vrkhans> that is why i am asking different people what to do to increase my volume,
<vrkhans> because i dont find any utility in the application
<Koji-Murasame> vrkhans: use synaptic and search for gnome-alsamixer. That does not have a panel plugin though it is a menu item.
<soweto76> vrkhans, maybe the icon is difficult to see on your monitor.  I can't figure out how it was left out.
<vrkhans> soweto76: there is no volume icon on my desktop or toolbar
<Mobadass> yo
<vrkhans> does there any want to make it appear
<vrkhans> !
<soweto76> vrkhans, OK -- add it with a right click and select what you want on the panel of your choice.
<Koji-Murasame> vrkhans: if you right click the panel-> add new item -> volume control should be near the bottom of the list
<Mobadass> im having some problems changing the resolution in xubuntu i get this when trying to run display settings "Xfce Settings Manager error:
<Mobadass> No such plugin "display""
<vrkhans> Koji-Murasame: i got it
<vrkhans> thanks
<Mobadass> accually im having that problem with all the options in settings no plugin found
<vrkhans> I have another issue, How i can change the permission for a drive, actually root own that drive I want as a default user i can have all permission,
<vrkhans> like read , write and execute
<Mobadass> chmod
<Mobadass> do like "sudo chmod -R 777(or whatever) /"
<soweto76> I don't think that is advisable.
<Mobadass> heh anyone have a solution to my problem?
<soweto76> Mobadass, I missed your item, sorry.  What is your question?
<Mobadass> im having some problems changing the resolution in xubuntu i get this when trying to run display settings "Xfce Settings Manager error:
<Mobadass> No such plugin "display""
<Mobadass>  im having that problem with all the options in settings no plugin found
<soweto76> Mobadass, perhaps some components of xfce4 have not been installed or not yet configured by apt.
<Mobadass> thats what i think but i dont know what to install to install i just did "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<soweto76> Mobadass, did you install that on top of ubuntu or did you install xubuntu itself?
<Mobadass> on top
<soweto76> atarinox, nautilus seems to handle windows shares quite well in my very limited experience.
<Eagle_PC> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Eagle_PC> wondered what that was
<Eagle_PC> !bash
<Eagle_PC> :S
<soweto76> bot for bunt eh
<Eagle_PC> I'm confused now :P
<soweto76> really? what about?
<Mobadass> ok is there any way i can change the resolution and refresh rate without the display plugin because the low refresh rate
<soweto76> Mobadass, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg (something) like that) will give you a chance to configure X and specify things which were not automatically detected.
<soweto76> Mobadass, the xfce4 configuration tools only select from the xorg configurations available in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Mobadass>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg doesn't work?
<soweto76> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soweto76> Mobadass, that should be better.  Sorry!
<Mobadass> well it says my max res is 1024x768 but now its way higher
<Mobadass> and the low refresh rate is giving me a headache
<soweto76> Mobadass, you are starting over with the configuration -- not reading some output about your system.
<Mobadass> ok ill reset the x server 1 min
<Mobadass> well that messed up my xorg.conf file
<Mobadass> i had to sue a backup because the new one crashed X
<soweto76> Mobadass, do you know the specs of your monitor and vga card?
<Mobadass> yes and i use fglrx
<soweto76> Mobadass, is it a CRT monitor?  How old?
<Mobadass> crt maybe...8 years
<soweto76> that probably means that the autoconfiguration will not be able to read the monitors capabilities and has chosen a safe (but inadequate) configuration which gives you a headache.
<Mobadass> yah probably
<Mobadass> i wonder if fglrx causes the plugin problem?
<soweto76> Mobadass, see if you can google the monitor model and find the horizontal and vertical refresh rates and maximum resolution.
<Mobadass> i can
<Mobadass> ah ive got an idea
<soweto76> If you supply accurate information, then xorg will be able to use all  its capabilities.  Now, if your vga card is capable of a high resolution but only at the expense of a low refresh rate, then you might get the flicker pain.
<Mobadass> ive got a ati x700 which is pretty good
<soweto76> Mobadass, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soweto76> Mobadass, see if the ati is detected and what it is telling xorg.
<Mobadass> it is because i have fglrx installed
<soweto76> Mobadass, I don't know about fglrx.  I suspect that your monitor specs are the problem with that old CRT.  You will have to supply them manually most likely. The monitor is doing the refresh eh.
<Mobadass> yah im gunna do that ill report the results
<soweto76> good luck
<jlamr> can anyone recommend a winscp like client?
<soweto76> jlamr, apt-cache search winscp  ( whatever that it is eh ? )
<jlamr> secure ftp client w/gui
<jlamr> for windows
<soweto76> better check up with that on a windows channel, I reckon. ;)
<jlamr> i want something comparable to it for linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info putty-tools
<ubotu> putty-tools: command-line tools for SSH, SCP, and SFTP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (edgy), package size 664 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Similar features, perhaps not the same interface.
<soweto76> jlamr, please clarify! Do you want a Linux client or a Windows client?
<Eagle_101> how do you get rid of something that you apt-get'd (I did php5, and its not working correctly)
<jlamr> ive used putty but only from the terminal -- sorry soweto76  a linux app for sftp preferably w a gui
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: apt-get remove [package name] 
<Eagle_101> gracias
<soweto76> jlamr,  apt-cache search sftp
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe:  thanks very much :D
<jlamr> soweto76, right there are quite a few. Im new to linux so i was hoping for a recommdation , sorry for the confusion
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jlamr: gftp has scp support.
<Eagle_101> !php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Eagle_101> :S
<localghost> Hi. I have a problem with getting Apache 2.0 and libapache2-modxslt working.
<Eagle_101> lol, same here heh
<localghost> Anyone could give me a hint?
<Eagle_101> localghost: I wish
<Eagle_101> ;)
<localghost> hehe
<localghost> Eagle_101: things is, that XML file, I have, seems to be parsed and XSLT'd by the browser... :/
<Eagle_101> mmm I'm having problems just installing it
<jlamr> thx PuMpErNiCkLe
<localghost> and all directives such as AddOutputFilterByType, etc. seem to be just ignored.
<localghost> but phpinfo() or apache_get_modules() show that modxslt has been loaded.
<localghost> "Page Source" in a browser return the original XML.
<localghost> Eagle_101: What's your problem?
<Eagle_101> localghost: I can't even get php to install, it is telling me I need apache2 (I should not need it)
<Eagle_101> php6
<Eagle_101> php5
<krash123> hi all
<Eagle_101> hi
<localghost> Eagle_101: Are you installing it from official packages?
<krash123> do you have a mirror to download samba's binaries ?
<Mobadass> how do i check my refresh rate through command line?
<Eagle_101> localghost: I've tried an apt-get install php5
<Eagle_101> tried that several times
<localghost> Eagle_101: so you'd like to have php5 and the older Apache?
<Eagle_101> I just want php5 :P
<krash123> samba's binaries for debian should work in xubutu?
<Eagle_101> its whining about needing Apache2
<Eagle_101> and won't run :P (I'm positive it should *not* need php)
<Eagle_101> *appache
<localghost> Eagle_101: yeah, it seems to bea dependencies issue.
<Eagle_101> :S
<localghost> s/bea/be a
<Eagle_101> yeah I get that ;)
<Eagle_101> I'm now checking on the internet
<localghost> Well, I feel like I have read the whole Internet :)
<Eagle_101> localghost:  heh :P
<Eagle_101> I know that feeling
<localghost> and the xslt thing is still ignoring my prayers :)
* Eagle_101 has done that before
<localghost> I don't even know where am I doing wrong. I know that the issue is in what I am doing. Not a bug or something.
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> :D
<BFTD> where is the java plugins located?
<soweto76> BFTD,  apt-cache search jre
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: The 'PHP5' package is a metapackage whose purpose is to install an apache php5 module and, therefore, apache.
<localghost> Eagle_101: Just an example would do the trick.
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> I need to know where the java plugings are so I can link it to the firefox plugin directory
<localghost> Eagle_101: You know, it's like I know that it is a matter of just one line added or removed here and there :)
<Eagle_101> localghost:  heh
<Eagle_101> well there is nothing on google >.>
<soweto76> BFTD, maybe ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<BFTD> soweto76 this is 6.06
<Eagle_101> well there is... but its about .zips and windows >.<
<soweto76> BFTD,  locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe: right
<Eagle_101> so what do I need to do so I can run a PHP script
<PuMpErNiCkLe> php5-cli, probably.
<Eagle_101> !php5-cli
<ubotu> php5-cli: command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 2250 kB, installed size 5016 kB
<Eagle_101> aha!
<Eagle_101> how did you figure that out?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I read the package description. ^^
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah thats after I typed that in... how did you think of php5-cli
<soweto76> Eagle_101, apt-cache search php ; apt-cache show php5-cli
<chillinhh> hello?
<Eagle_101> hi
<chillinhh> does GRUB require a seperate partition
<Eagle_101> soweto76: ah thanks :D
<chillinhh> than "/"
<Eagle_101> you doing a dual boot?
<chillinhh> yes, want to know my partition setups?
<chillinhh> Two Hard Drives
<Eagle_101> ah well "/" means root
<chillinhh> i know
<Eagle_101> its probably a good idea to have a swap file
<Eagle_101> but other then that no biggie
<chillinhh> i have two partitions setup for linux now, one for swap "300MB" and one for linux root / "8 GB"
<Eagle_101> you can make some of the linux directories have a partition of their own
<Eagle_101> like you can make one for '/home/'
<Eagle_101> ect
<Eagle_101> but what you got should work
<chillinhh> well for GRUB it says Hd0 by default i dont know if thats correct
<Eagle_101> ah, I partitioned one hard-drive
<Eagle_101> heh, I'm not sure in your case
<chillinhh> well the drive i have the partition on is the master drive
<chillinhh> Disk 0
<chillinhh> i'm guessing that would be hd0 in linux
<krash123> hey, what's the most common music player  ?
<kalikiana> krash123, xmms perhaps?
<kalikiana> krash123, i'd recommend audacious, though ;)
<chillinhh> does grub require a seperate partition though?
<Eagle_101> chillinhh: grub itself?
<Eagle_101> not for me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chillinhh: Nope.
<chillinhh> ok so it can install on the same partition as root ?
<Eagle_101> yeah
<Eagle_101> I think...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It only occupies the MBR.
<chillinhh> is it possible to encode to wmv on linux
<krash123> kalikiana, why you recommend that one ? what's the diff ?
<kalikiana> krash123, xmms is *old*, audacious is the modernized successor with some of what made xmms nice to me
<krash123> oh
<krash123> is there another  way to take a screenshot, instead of the "print screen" button ?
<kalikiana> krash123, the screenshot panel plugin
<krash123> but i want to take a screenshot while im rotating the cube :P
<krash123> (in beryl, obvious..)
<Eagle_101> "the cube
<Eagle_101> "
<Eagle_101> mmm
<krash123> ?
<Eagle_101> what is the cube?
<krash123> beryl, have you ever used it ?
<rimmington> there is an effect in beryl where you can switch workspaces using a cube (each side of the cube represents a different workspace)
<Eagle_101> ah
<Eagle_101> I bet thats a memory hog
<kalikiana> krash123, look into beryl settings, there ought to be a screenshot function/ hotkey
* Eagle_101 does not have RAM to play with :(
<krash123> yeah there is but
* kalikiana does have the RAM, but it's too arkward anyways
<krash123> the hotkey is like <Ctrl><Power>button1 (mouse button i think)
<krash123> but it doesnt work S
<krash123> :S
* kalikiana notes that The Cube is also an interesting film
* rimmington smiles when he looks at old desktop with 52MB ram
* kalikiana multiplies that ram by 20 ;)
<kalikiana> krash123, <Power> might be the big fat one on your tower, try to press it ;)
<cycro> hello
<kalikiana> hi cycro
<cycro> i need some major help
<cycro> can anyone answer some questions?
<kalikiana> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cycro> alright
<cycro> well
<cycro> to make a long story short
<cycro> i accidently deleted 180gb of data
<cycro> by installing xubuntu
<cycro> :)
<cycro> any way I can recover anything?
<Eagle_101> um, I don't think so...
<cycro> oh bother.
<krash123> kalikiana, my tower ? other function has that button too, <Power> seems to be the "win" button, the one between alt and ctrl..
<cycro> wat if i install windows xp and run a data recovery program?
<Eagle_101> cycro: I hope you backed it up ;)
<kalikiana> krash123, that was supposed to be a joke :P
<cycro> no, i didnt back anything up
<Eagle_101> ow, just ow
<cycro> how do u backup 180gb ?
<Eagle_101> you do partitions?
<krash123> kalikiana, :P i dont get that  :P my english is a little bit limited lol
<cycro> i was trying to partition
<cycro> but it wasnt working
<kalikiana> cycro, I imagine you could try to recover 180gb - install size, but from my experience results vary extremely
<cycro> oh
<cycro> are there any good data recovery programs for linux?
<Eagle_101> !KDevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<krash123> kalikiana, do know where i can get the key for the audacious autentification ?
<Eagle_101> ok, whats a decent development enviroment for xubuntu?
<kalikiana> krash123, Look at the website, it should be somewhere there.
<kalikiana> Eagle_101, What would you need/ how would you work?
<cycro> another question...
<kalikiana> Eagle_101, I like Scite as an extremely light editor for coding.
<Eagle_101> kalikiana: I'm fine with a simple IDE, one that does the compile instructions ect
<cycro> is there any way I can install ubuntu over xubuntu?
<Eagle_101> !Scite
<ubotu> scite: Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.69-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 778 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<kalikiana> cycro, Why would you want that?
<cycro> well
<cycro> im not quite sure
<Eagle_101> kalikiana: ok thanks :D I will try it out and see if it is what I want ;)
<kalikiana> cycro, You can install ubuntu-desktop parellely
<cycro> how?
<kalikiana> Eagle_101, ok :)
<kalikiana> cycro, fire up a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<cycro> what will this do?
<kalikiana> cycro, this will fetch you a whole gnome desktop
<cycro> oh
<kalikiana> cycro, You will then see a new 'session' in gdm (the login screen)
<cycro> ohh
<cycro> wow
<cycro> talk about convenience
<cycro> its installing now
<dotsony> my gcc seems to be broken
<dotsony> as: unrecognized option `-Qy'
<dotsony> wtf?
<cycro> so whats the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu desktop?
<dotsony> xubuntu uses xfce by default
<krash123> xD
<dotsony> i think the xubuntu project has more to do with integrating xfce into ubuntu
<cycro> i read that its for lower end computers
<krash123> has any of you counter-strike running under wine ?
<dotsony> that's because xfce doesn't use as much ram/cpu
<krash123> or people who wants xtreme results xD
<dotsony> or rather, because GNOME and KDE use up too much ram and CPU
<cycro> so other than the less ram/cpu useage, its no different?
<dotsony> it's quite a bit different
<dotsony> well
<dotsony> okay
<dotsony> as far as the distribution is concerened, it's all one big ubuntu universe
<cycro> lol
<cycro> yeah
<dotsony> you can mix-n-match with apt or synaptic all you want
<kalikiana> cycro, xfce is a very different usability experience
<dotsony> but i guess the installations are slightly different...like i get xfce logos during the boot screen
<cycro> mm
<dotsony> kalikiana: yeah exactly
<cycro> i see
<kalikiana> cycro, and i don't use it because of a low system (3ghz cpu,1gb ram :P)
<cycro> why do u use it?
<cycro> thats my specs too
<dotsony> pry because he doesn't care for all the flashy features in gnome
<kalikiana> I like how XFCE is simplistic and light, nothing unneeded or bloated
<cycro> ooh
<dotsony> now that they've gotten thunar straightened out, i can't imagine going back to gnome
<krash123> i still cant find audacious autentication key -.-
<cycro> how big is the ubuntu desktop?
<dotsony> ohhh sonofabeeetch
<dotsony> it's using mips-gcc and mips-as for some reason
<dotsony> =P
<krash123> that was for me ? :|
<dotsony> i was bout to say the same thing
<krash123> lol
<Jos1> Hi room. I just installed Xubuntu and its not letting me use my usename or pasword
<krash123> !audacious
<ubotu> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<cycro> thanks for all the help guys
<krash123> welcome (?)
<krash123> i didnt help much 
<krash123> lol
<Jos1> whts the username and pass?
<krash123> you setted it up before the install -.-
<Jos1> yeh i kow but that one isnt working
<krash123> m
<krash123> i dont believe that :P
<krash123> sure you're typing right ?
<krash123> capslock off ?
<Jos1> after it was done installing it gave me a screen and i pressed ok before i can read it
<Jos1> i kno in ubuntu it gives u a admin user and pass at that screen
<Jos1> but i didnt read it
<cycro> one more quick question
<cycro> how big is the ubuntu desktop?
<Jos1> ?
<cycro> im downloading it
<dotsony> ...
<Jos1> i ordered a cd
<dotsony> how big did it say it was?
<cycro> i dont knwo
<Eagle_101> 500Mb or so
<cycro> oh dam
<Eagle_101> should be the size of it
<Eagle_101> 500-700 approx
<cycro> if i close it now
<cycro> will it remove the stuff it downloaded?
<dotsony> no
<cycro> where is it stored?
<dotsony> bt use ctrl-c
<dotsony> somewhere in /var i think
<cycro> oo
<dotsony> but not sure (apt handles it)
<kalikiana> cycro, it will not be 500mb, wait....
<cycro> i see
<cycro> oh
<cycro> is there a minimize all short cut
<cycro> like windows + d in xp
<dotsony> i have a little button in the corner of my task bar
<dotsony> it says "hide windows and show desktop"
<dotsony> when i mouseover
<dotsony> but i never use it
<dotsony> i just switch to an empty workspace
<dotsony> i use 6
<kalikiana> cycro, oh wow, it's really 800 mb if synaptic is right
<dotsony> goood gad
<dotsony> er
<dotsony> good god
<krash123> what happens if i install unautentificated things ?
<kalikiana> krash123, you get mad by the one warning message ;)
<krash123> shit
<krash123>  i cant find audacious key :S
<kalikiana> krash123, Seriously, nothing bad happens. Just that message once.
<cycro> wow
<cycro> its ok, i have space
<cycro> now that my 180gb drive is empty
<cycro> :(
<krash123> did you put the key for audacious ?
<kalikiana> cycro, You should try to some sort of undelete tool
<cycro> i will
<cycro> after i reinstall xp
<cycro> is there a reason gaim spontaneously closes on me?
<kalikiana> cycro, don't reinstall anything unless you want to ruin your chances to undelete anything
<cycro> oh
<kalikiana> krash123, Tell me a name, I have six keys in my cache
<cycro> but my hdd is partioned
<krash123> a name ?
<cycro> and this partition, that runs linux, is only 10gb
<krash123> kalikiana, name of what ?
<kalikiana> krash123, There are only names, no repos in the keys list :P
<krash123> kalikiana, the first :P
<kalikiana> krash123, "Quinn Storm", "Thomas Petazzoni", "Dennis Kaarsemaker" and "Nicholas Thomas"
<kalikiana> the other two are ubuntu anything
<krash123> but, how do i put em on ?
<kalikiana> cycro, find a tool for linux OR better yet get a livecd
<cycro> i have 2 live cds
<cycro> one for ubuntu, one for xubuntu
<kalikiana> krash123, usually it's a line in the terminal, but since you don't find it i'm not sure how i could help you - and i don't know where it is either
<krash123> kalikiana, so what were the names for ? lol
<kalikiana> cycro, i mean 'live cd with backup/ restoration tools' :)
<cycro> ohh
<cycro> lol
<kalikiana> cycro, google is youre friend
<cycro> i know
<cycro> best friend
<cycro> google can have my babies
<kalikiana> krash123, no idea who these guys are, probably the owners of some repositories
<kalikiana> cycro, so you are  not worried about kids seeing too much online? :P
<cycro> never :P
<cycro> wow ive never felt so good after accidently deleting all my files :)
* cycro hugs everybody
<krash123> well
<krash123> ill install unautenticated pckgs :P
<cycro> i saw that ubuntu compared gimp to photoshop
<cycro> is this true?
<cycro> as in can you do the same things in gimp as u can in ps?
<krash123> nah, i wont install shit :P
<krash123> until i get back my archives ..
<cycro> im lookin at the tuts for gimp
<cycro> seems similar to ps
<cycro> also wats the shortcut to show desktop?
<krash123> with beryL?
<krash123> how do i open .rar ?
<kalikiana> cycro, you can't compare gimp exactly, it's rather unique - but you may use it for most tasks instead of psp
<kalikiana> krash123, double-click a rar file and open it in xarchiver
<krash123> it says
<krash123> i cant
<krash123> i dont remember the exact message
<krash123> like i need a plugin..
<cycro> ooh
<cycro> alright
<cycro> can i install beryl on xubuntu?
<krash123> hell yeah!
<krash123> if i did..
<cycro> lol
<cycro> gg
<kalikiana> There are tutorials online for that ;)
<krash123> i can help you tough lol
<cycro> plz do
<cycro> it looks sexy
<krash123> i know,
<cycro> rarw
<cycro> rawr*
<cycro> will it run on lower end machines as well?
<krash123> hehe i were in your position before :P
<krash123> mmm
<krash123> i dont think so.. it depends most in your video card..
<krash123> about that ask in #beryl ..
<cycro> alright
<cycro> but u can turn some of the fancier features off, right?
<krash123> i can help you with the install process
<cycro> alright
<krash123> yes,
<cycro> i just got my gf to migrate to linux
<cycro> :D
<krash123> :O
<cycro> wow.
<cycro> k so about the instalation process..
<krash123> kalikiana,
<krash123> Sorry, this archive format is not supported:
<krash123> the proper archiver is not installed!
<krash123> that's the message i get..
<krash123> cycro, first you need the acceleration
<cycro> u wana extract from rar?
<cycro> oh
<cycro> wats acceleration?
<krash123> yea i do :P
<krash123> 3d acceleration
<cycro> oo
<krash123> you have ati or nvidia?
<cycro> did u download that easy ubuntu script?
<cycro> it downloads rar archiver and 7 zip
<cycro> and i have an integrated
<cycro> crappy gfx car
<cycro> d
<krash123> integrated ?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> some ati bull
<krash123> did you ask in #beryl ?
<cycro> no
<cycro> ask wat?
<krash123> i dont know if it will work properly..
<cycro> dam
<cycro> leme join
<krash123> ok
<kalikiana_> Any way to make an invisible window visible? Somehow my previous instance of XChat has disappeared but is still running. :/
<krash123> lol
<krash123> you use beryl ?
<cycro> where are the screensaver settings?
<krash123> menu > configuracion > adm d configuracion
<krash123> sorry, in english would be like Xface menu > configuration > configuration administrator , then select screensaver
<kalikiana_> krash123, I did run my occasional Beryl test and when I wanted to quit XChat was gone.
<cycro> thx
<cycro> eh
<krash123> beryl has an option to fade out windows, the shortcut is <Power>F6
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know if there's a way to turn a folder into a .bz2 or other zipped file ?
<kalikiana_> spasticteapot, sure, use xarchiver
<Koji-Murasame> xarchiver can save as a .tar.bz2
<krash123> i think so..
<spasticteapot> How do I run it?
<kalikiana_> You can also create a user action like 'tar -z -cf %n.tar.gz %N', which would create a tarball
<spasticteapot> Nevermind.
<krash123> lol
<cycro> whenever i want to dl sometin in firefox
<cycro> it says firefox prevented me from dling the file
<cycro> can i get by w/o adding the site in the allow list?
<Koji-Murasame> Probably some hack to get around it, but as far as I know allowing it is the only typical way.
<Eagle_101> ok somewho I've managed to add a new workspace, now I can't figure out what I just did >.>
<krash123> :
<Koji-Murasame> eagle_101: you probably middle clicked the desktop
<krash123> :O
<krash123> i think its not that hard lol
<cycro> when i install a .deb program
<cycro> where does it go?
<krash123> depends
<krash123> why do you want to know ?
<BartSimpson> I was wondering where the MD5 for xubuntu is, if there is one. I have looked around the site and could not find one.
<kalikiana_> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Eagle_101> BartSimpson: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Eagle_101> I assume you have 6.10
<BartSimpson> i see
<BartSimpson> thank you
<Eagle_101> welcome
<Eagle_101> !unformat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Eagle_101> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Eagle_101> !gvim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<grazie> Eagle_101: A good programming editor is SciTE. A light weight IDE is geany (not tried it though). Also, you can send messages to the bot directly using '/msg ubotu ...'
<Eagle_101> grazie: ok, cool I did not know if it would allow that :P
<Eagle_101> and grazie thanks for the info :D
<grazie> np
<Eagle_101> I've just now installed all of 76 updates to linux :D
* Eagle_101 is amazed at how small it is compared to windows
<Eagle_101> (XP)
* grazie isn't amazed
* grazie isn't a Windows fan
<Eagle_101> grazie: nor am I :P /me is not sure if I will ever re-boot it...
<Eagle_101> I just like how I can apt-get and everything is done for you :P in windows thats a multi-click process
<grazie> Yeah atp-get is a great tool (although the clii isn't great imho) and the repos contain more than most will have time to try
<Eagle_101> heh
* grazie keyboard sticking is getting worse :)
<Eagle_101> :)
<Eagle_101> now I've just have to figure out linux sockets ;)
<Eagle_101> as winsock won't run here :|
<kalikiana_> grazie, there is synaptic if you don't like 'apt-cache search' :)
<grazie> kalikiana_: oh yeah, I was just saying the apt-get cli isn't it's best feature
<kalikiana_> grazie, what exactly do you dislike?
<grazie> kalikiana_: 'apt-get remove' or 'apt-get --purge remove', etc... makes no sense to me
* grazie compares with pacman...'pacman -U' updates, 'pacman -R' removes, etc
<kalikiana_> grazie, isn't 'pacman -R' == 'apt-get remove' anyway? i admit 'apt-get --remove' would make more sense :/
<grazie> yeah
<kalikiana_> grazie, my favorite annoyance is that you can't check for updates with user rights
<grazie> kalikiana_: there must be a way round that 'cos you can with the Update Manager (which unfortunately is very dodgy)
<kalikiana_> I guess reading files is not the issue but rather apt-get's lack of intelligence.
<kalikiana_> But I didn't feel like coding my own script for just that.
<RememberPO1> Wouldn't it make sense to have a package suite in the mainstream ubuntu repository that allows you to set up xfce and remove gnome, essentially rendering xubuntu after a regular ubuntu install / net upgrade?
<RememberPO1> instead of an entirely separate install?
<kalikiana> RememberPO1, you can 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' and 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<kalikiana> or 'apt-get remove libgnome2-common'
<RememberPO1> oh
<RememberPO1> so there's really no need for a new ubuntu+xfce user to even download an xubuntu install ISO...
<RememberPO1> why not just merge xubuntu work into mainstream ubuntu by making in more well known as how to install xubuntu-desktop
<RememberPO1> i guess by allowing you to choose GNOME|KDE|XFCE as your DE when first installing ubuntu
<RememberPO1> heh
<RememberPO1> i mean sure, specify a default (GNOME,random) for those that don't care... but make it easy to specify if you want to, or switch  later on, heh
<raim> hi there, can someone help me (unix/linux/debian/ubuntu rookie) find System > Preferences on xubuntu?
<grazie> raim: what kind of system preferences do you want to set? Applications > Settings or Applications > System
<raim> mhm. currently i want to add a program tostartup programs. but i saw a couple of instructions which started with "open System -> Preferences -> ..."
<raim> I see "Applications > System" in my menu and assumed that this is the "system" from "system > preferences". am i wrong?
<grazie> raim: Applications > Settings > Autostarted Applications....it's not difficult :)
<TheSheep> raim: you're using an ubuntu howto for xubuntu -- xubuntu has different dialogues and menus
<raim> ok i see. could have been found. but if you have no clue at all. ...
<raim> yeah, but unfortunately i don't find any of my problems on xubuntu related pages :(
<raim> (other questions would include: all my video players sometimes crash and need a reboot (!) to play again. i need to reboot (!) to switch to an external monitor (xubuntu on acer travelmate tablet pc.))
<TheSheep> raim: that's very strangre
<TheSheep> raim: what graphics card and driver do you use?
<raim> i know!
<raim> kind of a windows-like feature, right :) ?
<raim> just a moment
<raim>  SMI Lynx3DM+ - 8 MB (according to a website, is there a way to find out form command-line or some file?)
<raim> this is my computer (inherited from my mum, i would have checked for better linux compatibility if i had bought it myself :) ): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-TravelMate-C102TCi-Tablet-PC/dp/B0002AFX0K
<TheSheep> first time I hear about this video card
<raim> it's really strange. if i jump forwards and backwards to fast in some large videos (350 MB) the players (so far mplayer, gxine, totem tested) make strange sounds and need to be killed externally. then they just won't play any video anymore and i really need to reboot (restart X doesn't help) to view videos again.
<raim> ... make strange sounds and the video freezes ...
<TheSheep> sounds? O.o
<raim> noise, ugly noise.
<TheSheep> raim: but with speakers?
<raim> which makes me fear and feel sorry for my speakers. ... yes with speakers and with built-in speakers. the noise is not always there, btw, sometimes the video just freezes and the player needs to be killed.
<raim> do you think compiling mplayer manually might help (instead of apt-get version)?
<TheSheep> raim: you can try
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how can I set priority of SATA drives over IDE?
<soweto76>  raim How much RAM?  Is the video card only using 8MB
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what do you mean priority?
<soweto76> raim, How much RAM?  Is the video card only using 8MB?
<raim> RAM is 256. don't know about the video card.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: swap?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, currently I have IDE drives only... and with feisty they get problems... so I got now a 500gb sata drive... I intend to install feisty on there... while the ides are disconnected... once it's installed
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I want to plugin the IDEs again to get the data from them
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but won't the computer boot then from the IDEs instead of the SATA?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it will boot from whatever drive you set it to boot from in BIOS
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: hmmm.... I thought I only have options there like "none", disk drive, harddrive, lan, usb, and two-three more things
<hyper_ch> I can't recall anything specific to sata
<soweto76> raim, The on-board video will use some RAM but 256 should be enough.  However, you could try increasing the amount of RAM for the video hardware.  Just a thought -- not a strong confident recommendation eh.
<soweto76> raim, take a look on x.org to find out about that video card and applicable options for the X driver.
<raim> the same videos played fine on my former notebook with 128 MB RAM, fedora core 2. how do i increase the amount of RAM for the video hardware?
<raim> ok. i will go to x.org then. thanks!
<soweto76> http://x.org
<raim> can't find Lynx3DM on x.org search. the notebook description says "Graphics Controller: SMI Lynx3DM+ - 8 MB". this is my video card, right?
<TheSheep> raim: try this command: lspc | grep VGA
<TheSheep> lspci
<raim> Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM (rev c1)
<TheSheep> sorry
<soweto76> raim, lspci | grep -i vga
<raim> fyi, i found the following X bug for this card: http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2007/01/msg00190.html
<TheSheep> hah
<TheSheep> !bugs | raim
<ubotu> raim: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<raim> ok, i will do that. should i also reply to this debian bug list? they want to close that bug. do you think that this is related to my problem?
<TheSheep> raim: it might be related
<soweto76> raim, a fscked-up X is a show-stopper -- direct privileged access to hardware. ;)
<raim> soweto76: ??
<soweto76> raim, When X is unstable, it will lock up the machine.
<soweto76> raim, X runs as root and has root privileges on the hardware.
<raim> ok :) yeah, actually i had some bad X related memory leak also. with flash movies and/or mplayer. memory continued to be filled up even when i stopped firefox. but this hasn't occured recently. this also needed a reboot :(
<soweto76> raim, even though the kernel may still be active, your display will become unusable.
<raim> the video player bug is already there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/66892
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66892 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Random system lockup on video playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<grazie> raim: I think  you should add your details too
<raim> ok, i will do that. what details about my machine/system should i add? (this would be my first bug report :) )
<grazie> raim: I think there's a good guide on the wiki..lemme get a link
<raim> ok, another stupid question (i always forget these details): which file again tells me which system i am running (i know it's the latest (6.10 or so) xubuntu, but i need to learn this things sooner or later ... )
<TheSheep> raim: just switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1 and see what the login screen says
<raim> alt+ctrl+f1 is another thing that does'nt work on my machine. isn't there some file? i remember something with cat /proc/...
<grazie> raim: bug reporting guide >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs .... I thought thre was a specific video driver bug report guide, but I can't find it
<raim> or cat /etc/... ?
<raim> It says  For display/X problems, always attach /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<grazie> raim: cat /etc/issue
<raim> ok, thanks. i guess that's different for all releases. i had something with more details. ah! there was some file that also gave a short list of CPU data etc.
<soweto76> raim, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<soweto76> raim, sudo dmidecode | less
<raim> ok, i see. there is a lot of ways to get these data. i remember something very short, two lines only, but included operating system, cpu and some other stuff. maybe that was fedora specific.
<soweto76> raim, don't forget to use the information from " lspci | grep -i vga " to inquire at x.org.
<soweto76> raim, uname -a  maybe -- not sure what you want eh.
<raim> btw, do i have a problem if my CPU is supposed to have 800 MHz but cpuinfo says "cpu MHz         : 400.000" ???
<soweto76> raim, laptops change freq to conserve power but I am not sure about how that machine is funtioning.
<raim> yeah, sorry, forget about that. where i work i have a lot of unix people around and always just ask "what was that again?" sorry for doing that here again
<raim> ok, thanks for the moment. i reported my similar problems as a reply to above bug reports. now i need to restart X to try out solution to the initial problem i posted above. see you later.
<xubuntu-lover> hey everyone
<xubuntu-lover> i have a little probleme :)
<xubuntu-lover> i have installed xubuntu and wanted to boot from hdd..but it didn't work..the system gave me an error..no xubunut screen, nothing..but if i put the xubuntu cd into my drive, and pick "boot from hdd" it works fine..
<rai2> i have another problem, that might again be quite stupid: how can i activate an external screen? the function keys available on my notebook don't work, do i just need to activate them? some function keys, like brightness, work fine, however. when i reboot with the external screen plugged in, both screens are active.
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: what machine is it?
<rai2> (ok, rai2 is raim again, need to find a unique irc name i guess)
<soweto76> rai2, xinerama is supported in xorg.  Search ubuntu forums for how to modifiy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use it.  I don't know about an easy way.  xinerama is supported well by Xfce4.
<soweto76> rai2, there is also an ubuntu howto on using xev and xmodmap to get your keys working.
<xubuntu-lover> grazie..i have a desktop pc with hardware like amd xp 2800+ and 512 mb ram and an asus nforce motherboard
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: and grub was set up as part or the installation?
<grazie> of*
<xubuntu-lover> may be..don't know ..i think it wasnt set correctly..
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: sounds like the grub set up has been missed or failed for some reason
<xubuntu-lover> what do i have to do now ?
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: boot with you live cd and we'll take a looksy
<xubuntu-lover> i'm in my linux system right now
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: did you boot the hard drive?
<xubuntu-lover> jap..first i put in my live cd..then i've chosen to boot from hdd..and then the system bootet from hdd..but without this live cd..it couldn't boot from hdd
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: in a terminal 'cd /boot/grub'
<xubuntu-lover> done
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: have you got a menu.lst file there?
<xubuntu-lover> jap
<grazie> pastebin it
<xubuntu-lover> pastebin?
<grazie> pastebin | xubuntu-lover
<TheSheep_> !pastebin | xubuntu-lover
<ubotu> xubuntu-lover: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xubuntu-lover> the content of the menu.lst ?
<grazie> yes
<grazie> xubuntu-lover: are you dual booting?
<xubuntu-lover> noo..only linux
<grazie> ok....pasted?
<xubuntu-lover> how do i "paste" the whole text?
<TheSheep_> xubuntu-lover: select it and then middle-click on the text from in the browser
<TheSheep_> form
<TheSheep_> or just right-click, select "copy" from the menu, and then right-click on the form and select "paste"
<xubuntu-lover> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<xubuntu-lover> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<xubuntu-lover> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<xubuntu-lover> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<xubuntu-lover> ## default num
<xubuntu-lover> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<xubuntu-lover> grazie?
<TheSheep_> xubuntu-lover: you were supposed to paste it into a form on that page and then give us the url
<xubuntu-lover> on which page?
<TheSheep_> !pastebin | xubuntu-lover
<ubotu> xubuntu-lover: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xubuntu-lover> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8396/
<xubuntu-lover>  did you already find something?
<xubuntu-lover> grazie/thesheep ?!
<threat2> hello
<threat2> I am using the lastest xubuntu, when I click on menu, quit, reboot or turn off the computer logs out and drops back to GDM instead of actually rebooting or halting the machine.
<threat2> Any ideas how to fix this/
<threat2> (my user has root access via sudo, my computer uses ACPI)
<cellofellow> I think it may be something to do with "Sessions and Startup Settings" in the settings menu.
<xubuntu-lover> @ grazie and other people : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8396
<cellofellow> threat2: make sure "Prompt on logout" is checked.
<threat2> cellofellow: it is, also, I have unchecked show Hiberate and standby, however it is still being displayed
<cellofellow> :/
<threat2> yeah I Know
<threat2> any ideas?
<cellofellow> nope
<threat2> ok
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> anyone here?
<superkirbyartist> A friend of mine would like to switch to Ubuntu.  The only thing that stops him is Mozilla Thunderbird settings.  Can I transfer them from Windows to Linux
<superkirbyartist> Please?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help?
<cellofellow> superkirbyartist: yes
<cellofellow> superkirbyartist: drat you left
<root_> TheSheep_: hiya, I have a problem with xubuntu feisty herd 5... the partitioner just doesn't work on the alternate cd... no matter what I choose (use entire disk, largeste free space, ...) I just get on the next screen in red telling that no root partition was defined... any idea on that issue?
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: known issue, look at forums
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: ok... do you know whether the life cd works? that's what I'm downloading now...
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: I'm not up to date recently
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: do you know an alternate mirror for the herd 5 images?
<TheSheep_> nope
<Romaan> do you know how enforce Thunar to take the mime types from /etc/mailcap?
<TheSheep_> Ruyou can't, thunar will always use this: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Standards_2fshared_2dmime_2dinfo_2dspec
<Romaan> thank you
<robert> hello
<R[a] ndom> sup
<R[a] ndom> oh
<R[a] ndom> there you go
<robert> hello
<kalikiana_> hi
<robert> i have a question
<robert> my gf did something to her xubuntu
<robert> and now her Applications button is missing
<R[a] ndom> right click on the bar
<R[a] ndom> add new item
<R[a] ndom> xfce menu
<robert> ok
<robert> thank youu
<R[a] ndom> np
<robert> she was panicking
<R[a] ndom> you might have to right click it and pick move
<R[a] ndom> as it may not drop it where you like :)
<robert> lol
<robert> yay
<robert> thank you
<R[a] ndom> np
<robert> when i install a program
<robert> where does it go
<robert> why doesnt it show in applications?>
<R[a] ndom> how are  you installing them?
<R[a] ndom> synaptic?
<robert> i double clicked a .deb file
<robert> the synaptic is outdated sorta
<R[a] ndom> oh, yeah, in that case they may not show up
<R[a] ndom> if you update synaptic it should be pretty close
<R[a] ndom> but private .deb files dont seem to always add the item
<R[a] ndom> you can add it yourself tho
<R[a] ndom> lemme see how here, one sec. I dont use the menu
<R[a] ndom> yeah you can right click the menu and go edit, and add programs there
<R[a] ndom> the only thing you have to do is make sure you know what the program is called
<robert> oo
<R[a] ndom> I normally go to a terminal and figure out what it was called that way
<robert> oo
<R[a] ndom> heh
<robert> im still new with the terminal
<robert> im used to cmd prmpt
<R[a] ndom> yeah I understand
<R[a] ndom> Ive been with linux for 3 or 4 years now, and love it.
<R[a] ndom> the longer you use it, the more youll appreciate it heh
<robert> wow nice
<robert> i just got my gf to switch from xp
<R[a] ndom> my gf switched a couple years ago
<R[a] ndom> and now she curses like a sailor if shes forced to use xp
<robert> lol
<R[a] ndom> but shes an astrophysics undergrad, and they do a lot of programming / database management type stuff
<robert> sick
<R[a] ndom> so anything else? ;)
<robert> hmm
<robert> well im still tryin to add the program to my list
<R[a] ndom> ah kk
<robert> i right clicked
<R[a] ndom> what proggy
<robert> its an 8085 simulator
<R[a] ndom> neat.
<robert> mhm
<robert> so i right clicked
<robert> and chose edit
<robert> but i dont see the full menu here
<R[a] ndom> yeah youre right
<R[a] ndom> hmm..
<robert> mm
<R[a] ndom> like I said, ive never used the menu. heh
<robert> lol
<R[a] ndom> lemme click around
<robert> alright
<R[a] ndom> hm.. things you add there get added
<R[a] ndom> I think this is just overlaid ontop of the system menu or something
<robert> eh?
<R[a] ndom> even tho there isnt much there, anything you add there does get added to the real menu
<R[a] ndom> I think there must be 2 menu files, a system wide one and a personal one
<R[a] ndom> and this is just the personal one
<robert> ooh
<R[a] ndom> so if there is more than one user, youll want to add it to the system one I guess
<robert> im the only user
<R[a] ndom> then you can add it there I guess
<robert> is ther a folder similar to "Program Files" in windows?
<R[a] ndom> in nix programs and separated the same way
<R[a] ndom> the .exe equivalent goes in /usr/bin
<R[a] ndom> the settings go in /etc/somewhere
<robert> oo
<R[a] ndom> the personal settings go in /home/you/.something
<robert> lol
<R[a] ndom> a dot before a name means hidden btw
<robert> whats with the relatively vague names?
<robert> etc
<robert> lol
<R[a] ndom> its a hold over from the oldschool unix systems
<R[a] ndom> worst of all, there are no hard and fast rules about what goes where
<R[a] ndom> each distro does things differently
<robert> ouch
<R[a] ndom> thats where sometimes downloading .debs or whatever can be a bit of a problem
<R[a] ndom> I wouldnt worry too much, but occasionally things get confused
<robert> i see
<R[a] ndom> Ive always thought someone should buck up and make some dirs that make sense, but until then we just have to learn them heh
<robert> lol
<R[a] ndom> so any luck with figuring out the programs name and such?
<robert> im sewarching
<robert> searching*
<R[a] ndom> what I normally do is guess the first couple letters then just tab complete.. tho I'm sure theres an easier way to do it
<R[a] ndom> the .deb file probably says somewhere
<robert> im looking in usr/bin
<R[a] ndom> oh nono
<R[a] ndom> heh
<R[a] ndom> where did you get the file? lemme look at it
<robert> mm
<robert> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Assembler-Tools/GNU-8085-Simulator-618.shtml
<R[a] ndom> random@workstatiuntoo:/$ sch 8085
<R[a] ndom> gnusim8085 - Graphical Intel 8085 simulator, assembler and debugger
<R[a] ndom> its in the ubuntu repos
<R[a] ndom> and the command is gnusim8085
<R[a] ndom> maybe you havent uncommented the universe/multiverse repos?
* skirk SkirK is Away: Try to Coding
<robert> oh
<robert> wait
<robert> the command?
<robert> and what is this unvivers/multiversE?
<RandomDestructn> heh.
<RandomDestructn> first yeah, the command ot run it is gnusim8085
<RandomDestructn> so typing that in a terminal will run it
<robert> oh
<robert> really?
<robert> how does it know where to look?
<RandomDestructn> and if you make the link in the menu, all you need to enter is gnusim8085 in the 'command' box
<RandomDestructn> its in your path
<RandomDestructn> windows does that too
<RandomDestructn> if you type a command, first it looks in the dir your in, then if it doesnt find it, it looks in your path
<robert> how do i make a shortcut to the terminal and gnusim8085 on my desktop?
<RandomDestructn> random@workstatiuntoo:/$ echo $PATH
<RandomDestructn> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<RandomDestructn> just so you know :)
<RandomDestructn> desktop eh?.... I dont use desktop icons either.. lemme figure out how to turn them on
<robert> wats that
<robert> oh
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> thats where it looks for commands
<robert> alright
<robert> where can i keep stuff that i download, like pictures, music, or anything else?
<RandomDestructn> I use ~/Documents/Pictures
<RandomDestructn> like that
<RandomDestructn> and my mp3s are separate cause I have a lot of 'em
<robert> where did u create it?
<RandomDestructn> oh sorry ~/ means home directory
<RandomDestructn> there should already be a Documents directory
<RandomDestructn> I think
<RandomDestructn> but if not right in /home/robert/
<RandomDestructn> or whatever your user name is
<Prisoner_> hi
<RandomDestructn> sup
<Prisoner_> anyone install j2re?
<Prisoner_> I started the install over an hour ago and it's still going, should this be happening?
<RandomDestructn> how you installing it?
<RandomDestructn> but its safe to say no :)
<Prisoner_> through Synaptic
<RandomDestructn> weird
<Prisoner_> it's just saying Installing Software
<Prisoner_> and preparing packages
<RandomDestructn> I'd probably kill it and try again, but I dont know what the proper course of action would be
<Prisoner_> not sure what to think
<RandomDestructn> theres no way its doing it now tho
<robert> i used easy ubuntu script to install java
<RandomDestructn> after that long
<RandomDestructn> yeah easyubuntu is alright, but can cause problems in the long run sometimes
<RandomDestructn> or atlesat it used to
<RandomDestructn> maybe they fixed it
<RandomDestructn> oh robert, about those repositories
<robert> yeah
<RandomDestructn> looking for a guide
<RandomDestructn> you running edgy?
<robert> mm
<robert> the latest one?
<RandomDestructn> the latest official, yeah
<robert> yeah i have that
<robert> and i also installed ubuntu
<RandomDestructn> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<RandomDestructn> that will add the 'unsupported' repos
<robert> oh wow
<RandomDestructn> they may be unsupported officially, but its way better than downloading things randomly :)
<robert> lol
<robert> yeah
<robert> thx
<RandomDestructn> after those are in, you can install a stack of media codecs if you watch videos etc on this box.
<RandomDestructn> with all the codecs in there mplayer can play absolutely anything
<robert> wow
<robert> ok now im getting errors
<robert> in the synaptic
<robert> E: Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<RandomDestructn> hm.
<RandomDestructn> k, we'll have to have a look at that
<RandomDestructn> go to console
<robert> terminal?
<RandomDestructn> hm. what editor you use?
<robert> im not sure
<RandomDestructn> we need to edit that file as super user
<robert> just switched yesterday
<RandomDestructn> I forget what comes installed by default
<robert> mm
<robert> AbiWord
<RandomDestructn> look in accessories menu
<RandomDestructn> you have mousepad?
<robert> yes
<RandomDestructn> I'm trying to not use a console based text editor here :)
<RandomDestructn> perfect
<RandomDestructn> ok open a console and type
<robert> mhm
<RandomDestructn> sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<robert> ok
<RandomDestructn> you have to sudo to edit it because its outside of your home directory
<robert> alright
<RandomDestructn> itll ask for your password
<robert> done
<robert> now a file opened
<RandomDestructn> paste me line 34
<robert> lol
<robert> uh
<robert> does that include spaces?
<RandomDestructn> ctrl + j
<robert> ok
<robert> its blank
<RandomDestructn> ugh. something directly above/below it?
<robert> yes
<robert> above it
<robert> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy
<RandomDestructn> the only thing I see difft from mine really
<RandomDestructn> is mine have a trailing slash after ubuntu
<robert> oh
<RandomDestructn> http://pastebin.ca/
<RandomDestructn> if you want you can paste me the whole file and I can see
<robert> the error said line 31
<robert> it changed
<RandomDestructn> <robert> E: Malformed line 34 in sourc
<RandomDestructn> oh
<RandomDestructn> so whats line 31?
<robert> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy
<RandomDestructn> the same?
<robert> llooks like it
<RandomDestructn> so remove one of them
<robert> uh oh
<RandomDestructn> put a # before it
<robert> pok
<robert> ok
<RandomDestructn> random@workstatiuntoo:~$ sudo apt-get update
<RandomDestructn> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<RandomDestructn> yeah that line is wrong
<robert> ok
<robert> now new error
<robert> E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<robert> which is deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy
<RandomDestructn> here, can you paste the file to that pastebin site I linked
<robert> ok
<RandomDestructn> just a bit easier when I can see everything :)
<robert> :P fair enough
<robert> http://pastebin.ca/379978
<RandomDestructn> there is no line 33
<RandomDestructn> but 32 is wrong ;)
<Eagle_101> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<RandomDestructn> wait, just get rid of 32
<RandomDestructn> oh sorry no lol
<RandomDestructn> I mistead
<RandomDestructn> add the word main after edgy
<robert> wait
<robert> it closed
<robert> wth
<robert> ok back
<robert> so..
<robert> add main after edgy on which line?
<RandomDestructn> lol.. getting confused here with all the repos. adding them that way in the tutorial made it confusing
<robert> lol
<robert> ok well now it works
<RandomDestructn> yeah?
<robert> yup
<RandomDestructn> perfect then
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> I was looking at mine, and I dont have that one
<RandomDestructn> the archive.ubuntu.com
<RandomDestructn> I'm a bit rusty with these as I only do it once a year :)
<robert> oo
<robert> :P
<RandomDestructn> so yeah, you should have a lot of programs now
<RandomDestructn> (available to download)
<robert> yes
<RandomDestructn> so do you want the multimedia codecs?
<robert> sure
<RandomDestructn> heres what the tutorial says:
<RandomDestructn> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<RandomDestructn> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<RandomDestructn> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<RandomDestructn> you can probably use synaptic instead of aptitude
<RandomDestructn> iunno, I use apt-get for everything
<RandomDestructn> thats one line on command line btw
<cellofellow> use seveas or medibuntu repos to the w32codecs
<RandomDestructn> theyve been added
<cellofellow> re-added you mean?
<RandomDestructn> I mean he has 'em in his sources.lst
<cellofellow> ok
<robert> hm
<robert> well i made a shortcut to the gnusim8085 on my desktop
<RandomDestructn> excellent :P
<robert> lol
<robert> can i mess up my system if i add   rm -fr /tmp/* /tmp/.??* after a line in the sysklogd?
<soweto76> robert, I believe there is a cron job that cleans that up for you anyhow.
<robert> oh
<robert> wats cron?
<RandomDestructn> a daemon and runs commands at scheduled times
<soweto76> robert, man cron
<IceBear> hi does anyone know how i can disable the autostart of the xserver?
* RandomDestructn is off to get food
<robert> oo
<IceBear> nobody? :(
<robert> aww
<robert> wait for RandomDesctruction, he knows a lot
<soweto76> IceBear, I don't know how to do it permanently but if you only want to disable it temporarily for reconfiguration purposes:  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IceBear> hm, nope, permanently
<TheSheep_> IceBear: remove it from your runlevels, either with sysv-rc-conf or manually
<soweto76> IceBear, I don't know but in old Debian one could just "apt-get remove gdm"
<soweto76> IceBear, take a look here:  man update-rc.d
<soweto76> IceBear, that does what TheSheep_ is recommending as well.
<robert> My mouse has a little button on the side that used to go back in ie but its not working in firefox, how do i make it work?
<IceBear> what's ubuntus normal runlevel? 2 or 5?
<RandomDestructn> i think 5
<soweto76> IceBear, if you remove gdm from the runlevels it will not be run by init.
<soweto76> IceBear, gdm starts X.
<IceBear> yes that's what i'm trying now... thanks so far
<RandomDestructn> bu no thanks if it doesnt work? :P
<IceBear> lol no that's not what i meant ^^
<RandomDestructn> ;)
<IceBear> thanks even if it doesn't work ;)
<IceBear> but i have faith that it'll work :p
<soweto76> IceBear, the syntax of update.rc.d is not particularly friendly anyhow
<robert> how do i find out my ip adress?
<soweto76> robert, ifconfig
<robert> really?
<robert> just like windows
<RandomDestructn> unless you want your external address and your behind a router
<RandomDestructn> windows is iPconfig :)
<robert> oh my bad
<IceBear> wah not working :S
<RandomDestructn> oh in response to the prev 2 or 5 question
<RandomDestructn> the answer was runlevel 2
<RandomDestructn> I was wrong
<IceBear> oh.. okay, explains then ^^
<IceBear> i removed it from 5
<RandomDestructn> all other higher runlevels are just dupes of 2
<RandomDestructn> according to this site I just found
<robert> is azureus a good bit torrent client?
<IceBear> imho it is but very memory intensive
<robert> which wud u recommend?
<RandomDestructn> azureus :)
<IceBear> well yes ^^
<RandomDestructn> its the most fully featured on on linux from what Ive seen
<soweto76> robert, azureus has lotsa features eh
<RandomDestructn> if you just want something more basic. there are others
<RandomDestructn> but if youre on any private sites youll need az.
<robert> yeah
<robert> blackcats
<RandomDestructn> never heard of it.
<RandomDestructn> *checks*
<IceBear> yay it's working :) thanks a lot
<soweto76> IceBear, how did you choose to do it?
<robert> www.blackcats-games.net
<RandomDestructn> yeah im there now
<RandomDestructn> I didnt know the wii was kicking the ps3s ass so badly :)
<IceBear> i removed it from runlevel 2
<soweto76> how?
<soweto76> what "it"?
<IceBear> from the runlevel 2 folder
<IceBear> gdm that is
<robert> lol
<robert> it is
<soweto76> did you use a program?
<robert> ps3 has about 1.5 million sales world wide
<IceBear> uhm midnight commander? ;)
<soweto76> hand job eh :)
<soweto76> IceBear, I just now was thinking you could have changed the permissions on /etc/init.d/gdm as easily -- just thought...
<IceBear> well np it's working like i want... just in case i decide that i want it back i just copy it from runlevel 5 or something ;)
<RandomDestructn> you deleted it from runlevel 5!
<RandomDestructn> ohnoez@
<robert> is ther an alien command?
<robert> sudo alien -d LimeWireLinux.rpm
<RandomDestructn> turns rpms into debs
<RandomDestructn> yeah
<RandomDestructn> never used it tho
<IceBear> there is limewire for linux?
<RandomDestructn> not in my repos :)
<IceBear> in fact i didn't even delete it RandomDestructn
<apokryphos> IceBear: it's Java...
<IceBear> i moved it to my home folder :D
<IceBear> o right...
<robert> yeah there is limewire for linux
<apokryphos> ubotu: limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<IceBear> it's just... that i don't like the gnutella network :p
<RandomDestructn> beh torrent sited >> limewire anyway
<apokryphos> gnutella network rocks; it's the clients that suck
<IceBear> and the cops of course :P
* apokryphos eagerly awaits a kde gnutella client
<robert> i had awesome speeds with lw
<RandomDestructn> I get horrible speeds with those networks
<RandomDestructn> torrents I have to cap azureus at 500k so it doesnt saturate my connection
<IceBear> well i'll never "infect" my system with gnutella clients again :P
<RandomDestructn> but off those networks I found id get like 60k/sec
<robert> i used to get 200k/s
<RandomDestructn> not bad :)
<robert> :P
<RandomDestructn> then again maybe slower speeds would be a good thing
<robert> torrents are slow though
<RandomDestructn> ?@
<robert> because my provider limits them
<RandomDestructn> you have it on a crazy port / message stream encryption / lazy bitfield?
<RandomDestructn> cause I think that should stop them
<robert> mm
<RandomDestructn> mine dont limit it, but i did that anyway to help everyone else :P
<RandomDestructn> you use azureus?
<robert> yes
<robert> all the time
<robert> but hte linux one is an older version it seems
<RandomDestructn> tools -> options -> connection -> transport encryption
<RandomDestructn> the lin version is the same, but the repos might be out of date
<RandomDestructn> its java, so the lin version basically == the windows ver
<RandomDestructn> I set it to require encrypted transport, min level plain
<RandomDestructn> then click both allows
<RandomDestructn> itll try to encrypt everything, but fall back on non encrypted if that fails
<robert> alright
<robert> thx
<RandomDestructn> also in options -> transfer, near the bottom check lazy bitfield
<robert> alright
<robert> wats ur global max upload speed?
<RandomDestructn> I set it to about 70
<RandomDestructn> as my connection saturates around 80
<robert> alright
<RandomDestructn> if I'm doing a lot of stuff I'll use 65 sometimes
<RandomDestructn> and 30 if I'm on the phone
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> theres an azureus plugin that automatically sets the speeds for you
<ffxr>  hi i wanna reconfigue xserver but not the gfx card part just the monitor section is there a switch or something i can add to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to achieve this?
<robert> i had it before
<RandomDestructn> it pings the first hop, and keeps a certain ping value
<RandomDestructn> yeah, it worked for me then stopped
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> maybe my ISP stopped responding to pings at the first hop due to too many people doing that
<RandomDestructn> iunno
<robert> mm
<robert> how do i connect to Zudeo?
<robert> i really liked it
<RandomDestructn> *google*
<robert> it was part of my azureus in windows
<RandomDestructn> its some sort of DRMd file store or something?
<RandomDestructn> google isnt being very helpful
<robert> http://www.zudeo.com/az-web/app
<RandomDestructn> oh I found this the other day
<RandomDestructn> you want to install it?
<RandomDestructn> cause I think I might now, so I can talk you through it
<robert> mm
<robert> on second thought, i dont think ill need it too much
<RandomDestructn> kk
<robert> mm
<robert> i installed frostwire from that site u sent me
<robert> first i did wget -c http://fuse.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb
<robert> and then sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb
<RandomDestructn> sounds right
<RandomDestructn> heh
<robert> but now it wont load
<RandomDestructn> what happens if you launch it from the terminal?
<RandomDestructn> any errors or anything?
<robert> uh
<Mobadass> is there any xfce 4.4 final packages for 64bit?
<robert> dont have valid jre
<robert> im missing a bunch of java things
<RandomDestructn> I guess that would be a problem.
<robert> yes it would
<RandomDestructn> theres a jre in the repos
<RandomDestructn> sudo apt-cache search jre
<RandomDestructn> comes up with some stuff
<robert> mm
<robert> so which do i install
<RandomDestructn> java 5 or 6..
<RandomDestructn> iunno your choice ;)
<Vincent_k> sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre
<RandomDestructn> Vincent_k's choice.
<RandomDestructn> give 'er
<Vincent_k> sudo apt-get sun-java6-plugin
<Vincent_k> thats what I have installed
<RandomDestructn> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<robert> i had java 5 installed
<RandomDestructn> oh if you use apt-get, I'd make a couple aliases for it.. I did anyway
<robert> im using the synaptic packet manager
<RandomDestructn> I replace 'sudo apt-get install x' with 'ins x'
<RandomDestructn> its a bi--
<RandomDestructn> ah kk
<robert> man i gota go get some food
<robert> brb
<robert> thx for all the help btw
<RandomDestructn> np
<robert> hello again
<robert> wats the delete command in terminal?
<RandomDestructn> rm
<RandomDestructn> rm -r is recursive
<RandomDestructn> -f is force
<RandomDestructn> never type rm -rf unless youre very sure ;)
<robert> lol
<robert> ty
* grazie still has nightmares :(
<robert> is there a paste command in terminal?
<robert> besides right clicking and going to paste
<grazie> shift+ctrl+v
<robert> oo ok
<RandomDestructn> also if you highlight text, middle click pasts
<RandomDestructn> pastes
<robert> oo
<robert> thx
<robert> ok i give up
<robert> how do i install java?
<RandomDestructn> lol
<RandomDestructn> what did installing that package get you?
<RandomDestructn> nothing?
<robert> yeah
<robert> nothing
<robert> then it ried installing manually
<robert> i downloaded the file from java's website
<robert> and i installed it to /usr/Java
<robert> and now all my desktop icons are gone
<RandomDestructn> ...
<RandomDestructn> thats an interesting situation
<RandomDestructn> i have absolutely no idea how those are related
<RandomDestructn> agh.
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> guitar setup is tough :P
<robert> :P
<robert> so how do i go about instaling java
<robert> what directory shud it be in?
<RandomDestructn> iunno
<RandomDestructn> try to find a tutorial I guess
<RandomDestructn> I dont remember how I did mine
<RandomDestructn> I havent reinstalled in a while
<RandomDestructn> tho I thought I used the package
<robert> oie
<robert> so difficult
<RandomDestructn> installing non-supported programs sometimes can be
<RandomDestructn> I'm sure theres a tutorial for it out there tho
<RandomDestructn> ubuntu has a great communit
<RandomDestructn> y
<robert> im using this tutorial
<robert> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<robert> brb
<robert> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's a package.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<robert> o0
<robert> but how do i install it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Through apt, as usual.
<robert> and Properly
<RandomDestructn> didnt we just do that?
<robert> i dont know
<robert> how do u do it through apt?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's also sun-java6-jre in backports for edgy, I think.
<cellofellow> yes
<robert> i tried installing java through synaptic
<robert> i installed 6.0
<robert> but it doesnt work
<cellofellow> doesn't work in FIrefox?
<robert> doesnt work with frostwire
<cellofellow> did you update your alternatives?
<robert> whats that?
<cellofellow> you have to set up the symlinks so that /usr/bin/java points to the right file.
<robert> oh
<robert> i have no idea how to do that
<cellofellow> give me a minute
<cellofellow> !galternatives
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<cellofellow> use that
<cellofellow> it's a graphical frontend
<RandomDestructn> alternatives system?
<RandomDestructn> oh neat
<robert> ok
<robert> now wat do i do
<robert> i have java 6.0 webstart under network
<robert> so it looks like that installed ok?
<RandomDestructn> wait for him I have no clue :P
<robert> lol
<robert> wat does trhis do
<robert> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<RandomDestructn> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<robert> yeah
<robert> thats wat i got
<robert> so wat is fakeroot supposde to be
<RandomDestructn> fakeroot - Gives a fake root environment
<RandomDestructn> who would have guessed
<robert> uh
<robert> so how do i do that
* soweto76 help
<cellofellow> robert: once you've installed galternatives, run it and go through everything, and make sure that anything java points to the sun java. you'll be surprised how many things are java in there.
* soweto76 ignore that eh :)
<cellofellow> then, it should all work.
<robert> yes it all points to java
<robert> remember ,im noob at this
<cellofellow> well, ok. really go through everything. some things with strange names point to java.
<grazie> robert: is fakeroot installed?
<robert> no
<robert> wats that
<grazie> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<robert> oie
<RandomDestructn> I didnt go through this when I installed java :/
<robert> ok i gfot fakeroot
<cellofellow> all I did was install and do the alternatives thing.
<robert> now it says to do
<robert> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
* grazie doesn't use java
<soweto76> robert, apt-cache show fakeroot
<robert> ok
<robert> wont let me do
<robert> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<robert> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<cellofellow> you sure whatever you're reading is for Ubuntu?
<robert> yes
<soweto76> robert, dpkg -s make-jpkg
<robert> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_JRE_v6.0
<cellofellow> um, you should be all installed.
<cellofellow> Java 6 works great here, and you've done everything I've done.
<robert> Package `make-jpkg' is not installed and no info is available
<soweto76> robert, apt-cache show sun-java6-jre
<robert> ok
<soweto76> robert, dpkg -s sun-java6-jre
<robert> um
<cellofellow> for the firefox plugin to work, make sure that /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so and that /that/ is a symlink to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<robert> i wana make frostwire work!
<cellofellow> it should now
<cellofellow> if you alternatives are all set up
<robert> i dont know how to work that
<ffxr> hi i have had to recompile alsa to get my sound card drivers working.. now i have a problem where ALSAMIXER doesnt remember any changes i have made after i reboot.. any clues?
<cellofellow> so, you haven't used galternatives?
<robert> OMFG it works
<cellofellow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<robert> hahaha
<robert> lol
<robert> alright wow
<cellofellow> use top to see if it's using the Sun or the GCJ jvm.
* kalikiana is currently testing GCJ vm but finds it half-finished.
<robert> did they add a fast forward option to frostwire?>
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hello
<Lord_Maynoth_42> eww
<robert> hi
<Lord_Maynoth_42> dont use frostwire
<robert> y?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> use shareaza via wine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<robert> wth is that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> shareaza is loads better
<Lord_Maynoth_42> www.shareaza.com
<robert> man i just got this working
<RandomDestructn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it connects to gnutella1, gnutella2, edonkey, and bittorrent
<Lord_Maynoth_42> all in one program
<robert> oh
<robert> wow
<robert> thats conenient
<RandomDestructn> I wouldnt use it for BT tho
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah
<Lord_Maynoth_42> me neither
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I use utorrent
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in wine
<RandomDestructn> yeah Ive heard it runs well
<Lord_Maynoth_42> shareaza is the fastest
<Lord_Maynoth_42> though
<Lord_Maynoth_42> for music
<RandomDestructn> I get my music at 525k/sec through azureus just fine :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> loads faster than frostwire if you tweak the settings
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I wish utorrent were open source
<robert> wat speeds do u get for sheareza?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> max for my connection
<Lord_Maynoth_42> because I have it tweaked out
<Lord_Maynoth_42> also
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i set it up as a leacher client
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I download but share nothing
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hehe
<RandomDestructn> yeah I love people like that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<robert> its ppl like u that make the internet a bad place.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anwyho
<robert> rofl
<RandomDestructn> if only the internet had a /kick function
<RandomDestructn> :P
<robert> or /stab
<robert> or /stab in the eye
* RandomDestructn goes to coding
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does anyone here know the best way to remotely connect
<Lord_Maynoth_42> to a windows box
<Lord_Maynoth_42> from ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> xubuntu
<robert> when i click the "x" on a program, where does it go?
<RandomDestructn> iunno rdesktop or something?
<robert> it just dissapears
<RandomDestructn> away
<RandomDestructn> thats the close button
<soweto76> on vacation
<robert> ..
<RandomDestructn> unless its one of those things that hides in the system tray
<robert> wat
<robert> it closes it?!
<RandomDestructn> lolol
<robert> wtf
<RandomDestructn> you know, like in windows
<robert> yes
<robert> in windows when u push x
<robert> u can bring it up again
<robert> how do i do that here
<robert> theres no tast bar
<RandomDestructn> no, thats the _ button in windows
<robert> noo
<robert> even x
<robert> it loads the program in task bar
<RandomDestructn> sorry man, thats not how windows works
<robert> and if u push x, it doesnt always close
<robert> mm
<robert> so x always closes?
<RandomDestructn> oh sorry
<emdash> i'd like to set up a chroot for the unstable branch
<RandomDestructn> yeah the occasional program doesnt do that
<RandomDestructn> same in linux
<emdash> is there a wiki page that discusses this?
<RandomDestructn> RandomDestructn> unless its one of those things that hides in the system tray
<robert> so how do i organize myself if i ahve 1000 programs open?
<RandomDestructn> minimise em, use different desktops
<RandomDestructn> use taskbar
<RandomDestructn> close 900 of them
<robert> how do i minimize sometin to taskbar?
<soweto76> or icon box -- right click on panel and add it
<RandomDestructn> iunno what your screen looks like but _
<RandomDestructn> on mine its the orange button :)
<Halcy0n> Hey guys.  Is there some place that synaptic looks for proxy settings?  I can't figure out where this proxy is set in my home directory, but synaptic keeps trying to use it.  I'm trying to grep everything, but its going to take awhile :)
<n-iCe> Hello
<n-iCe> is correct notice %nick %s %d message ?
<cellofellow> Lord_Maynoth_42: dunno if you got an answer to your question yet, but I use RealVNC.
<soweto76> robert, right click on window title bar
<robert> ..
<robert> ok
<robert> hide?
<n-iCe> Who use xchat ?
<robert> me
* RandomDestructn *
<soweto76> hide is minimize
<robert> oh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !chroot | emdash
<robert> got it
<ubotu> emdash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It covers all the basics, as well, though, not just 32bit on 64bit boxen.
<n-iCe> robert,  do you know the option called "word completition" or something like that?
<n-iCe> configuration >> advance
<robert> yes
<robert> wait
<robert> for xchat?
<n-iCe> yes yes yes
<soweto76> n-iCe, tab
<robert> no idea
<n-iCe> soweto76,  ?
<n-iCe> robert,  or what client do you use ?
<soweto76> n-iCe, tab n-<tab>
<n-iCe> soweto76, ... no
<n-iCe> i'm not talking about that
<n-iCe> that's nick completition
<emdash> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<n-iCe> i want to know how can i use notice there
<n-iCe> notice %nick %s %d message , but i can't use it, no idea how
<emdash> oh
<RandomDestructn> /notice n-iCe notice
<n-iCe> but in the word completition how ?
<emdash> i didn't notice the !thingy
<RandomDestructn> where is this word completion?
<RandomDestructn> I see auto replace..
<n-iCe> that !!
<n-iCe> sorry my xchat is in spanish
<n-iCe> sorry
<RandomDestructn> ah kk
<n-iCe> auto replace how can i send it in notice the mssages
<soweto76> command completion, perhaps?
<n-iCe> in the first column "the word" in the secon one ? what i should use ?
<grazie> ffxr: have you 'alsactl store' ?
<RandomDestructn> what shortcut are you trying to make
<RandomDestructn> you could make it replace nts with /notice or something
<RandomDestructn> but that isnt saving much time
<soweto76> macro
<n-iCe> let em check
<RandomDestructn> i dont think its the way to do it tho :)
<ffxr> grazie: i get this when i do it wi no sudo.. alsactl: save_state:1280: Cannot open /etc/asound.state for writing
<robert> ok now how do i close frostwire?
<ffxr> i was thinkin it is permissions... somewhere...
<grazie> ffxr: then add sudo :)
<n-iCe> robert,  click in the x
<robert> i know
<robert> it goes to my taslbar tho
<robert> it doesnt close
<robert> lol
<soweto76> robert, you can also Alt-F4
<robert> same thign
<ffxr> so grazie.. what does that comman do..? will i set sound levels in alsamixer and then use that command.. or once that command is issued will alsamixer always remember when i make changes...
<RandomDestructn> file -> quit probably
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here know how to install the vnc viewer
<Lord_Maynoth_42> for ubuntu
<RandomDestructn> you mean taskbar or do you mean system try?
<RandomDestructn> or whatever the sys tray is called in linux
<soweto76> robert, is that the notification area?  right click on it then
<ffxr> sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<robert> it doesnt fully exit
<robert> it just gets minimized
<n-iCe> i can't use it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I check what version that is
<cellofellow> !xvncviewer
<ubotu> xvncviewer: Virtual network computing client software for X. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB
<cellofellow> is what I use
<cellofellow> it doesn't show up in the menu for some reason
<soweto76> robert, that might be the system tray or notification area -- not minimized indicator
<n-iCe> RandomDestructn,
<n-iCe> any idea how to use it ?
<robert> oh
<robert> so how do i completely close hte program?
<RandomDestructn> how to use what?
<soweto76> robert, right click on that icon in the notification area
<RandomDestructn> sorry
<robert> is notification area the bar at the bottom?
<RandomDestructn> the like the system tray on windows
<RandomDestructn> little icons
<RandomDestructn> instead of big buttons with titles
<RandomDestructn> http://qte.dk/fundanemt/site_graphics/projects/stofanet/stofanet-signon-notification-area.png
<RandomDestructn> that bad boy
<RandomDestructn> tho thats gnome
<nxsoniq> hi
<robert> yeah
<robert> frostwire isnt there
<robert> just gaim
<grazie> ffxr: exactly
<soweto76> I think the default system tray is on the top bar in xubuntu -- not sure - can't see your screen eh.
<n-iCe> RandomDestructn,  auto replace
<RandomDestructn> n-iCe, no idea
<robert> its top right
<nxsoniq> does anyone knows how to set up a SMC PCMCIA Card, the SMC2835W on xubuntu 6.06?
* RandomDestructn is installing frostwire to see what is up with this not closing thing
<RandomDestructn> loading
<soweto76> robert, right click on the frostwire icon -- what do you see?
<ffxr> k thanks grazie fella : s)
<RandomDestructn> I click close and its gone
<grazie> ffxr: np
<RandomDestructn> you sure you arent clicking minimise?
<robert> i dont have a frostwire icon
<RandomDestructn> I dont in the system tray
<robert> it only appears on the bar at the bottom
<RandomDestructn> it minimises to the taskbar
<RandomDestructn> and closes when you click X
<soweto76> n-iCe, are you trying to do something in xchat like you could in bitchx or some other program?
<robert> i see maximize, show, shade, stick, send to
<soweto76> no close?
<robert> yes close
<robert> doesnt do netin tho
<soweto76> like, X Close
<RandomDestructn> are you right clicking?
<robert> yes
<RandomDestructn> http://www.tech2u.com.au/training/tech2u/introcomp/images/button01.gif
<robert> yes
<RandomDestructn> I was talking about those :P
<robert> yes
<robert> :P
<RandomDestructn> well it closes here
<robert> it just minimizes
<RandomDestructn> is it crashed?
<robert> nope
<RandomDestructn> I have no idea then man
<robert> lmao
<RandomDestructn> what about file -> close?
<robert> same thing
<robert> rofl
<RandomDestructn> if all else fales, ctrl + alt + escape will kill it
<RandomDestructn> press that then click on it
<RandomDestructn> and its gone :P
<soweto76> Ctl-Alt-Esc then stick the bugger!
<robert> yes
<robert> LOL
<robert> wow
<robert> i love the skull icon
<RandomDestructn> yeah
<RandomDestructn> thats one thing I really love about X vs windows
<RandomDestructn> when you tell it to kill something, its just gone
<robert> k im opening it agian
<RandomDestructn> no waiting around for it to close
<robert> yeah
<soweto76> careful, it can also kill your desktop ;)
<robert> really?
<robert> omg
<robert> lo
* RandomDestructn has done that
<robert> ouch
<RandomDestructn> also to learn are the linux equivalent of ctrl+alt+del
<soweto76> careful where you click with that skull eh
<robert> wats the equivalent of ctrl alt del?
<robert> i tried it and it locked my desktop
<RandomDestructn> alt-sysrq-b  immediately boots the system
<soweto76> it works!
<RandomDestructn> but there is a short list that youre sposed to do in series to make the shutdown safe
<RandomDestructn> I'm trying to find the mnemonic
<RandomDestructn> Emergency Reboot - Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> alt sysrq r
<RandomDestructn> then alt sysrq s
<RandomDestructn> etc
<robert> i installed wine
<robert> like the guy told me to
<robert> to make shareza work
<robert> and i have shareaza on my desktop
<robert> so do i just use wine shareaza in terminal?
<RandomDestructn> sure
<RandomDestructn> should work
<RandomDestructn> and when it goes to install, let 'er go in program files, it knows what its doing
<robert> haha alright, thats wat i was afraid of
<robert> dam wats the shortcut to show desktop?
<soweto76> robert, BTW, you can cancel the skull/kill with a right click
<robert> thx!
<RandomDestructn> you can right click on your bar, and add a show desktop button
<RandomDestructn> I dunno about a keyboard shortcut
<RandomDestructn> I normally have a desktop that is empty
<RandomDestructn> I just roll to taht
<robert> oh
<robert> so how do u access programs quickly?
<robert> do u have a shortcut for terminal?
<RandomDestructn> yeah
<RandomDestructn> you can also alt+f2
<RandomDestructn> I launch most programs by alt+f2 that arent on my panel
<robert> oh wow
<robert> can i remap that
<robert> f2 is too far from alt
<RandomDestructn> probably.
<robert> can i make it windows key + r?
<soweto76> RandomDestructn, How do you get your $PATH (like in .bash_profile) set up so that it works in xfrun?
<RandomDestructn> soweto76, no idea man
<sf_> anybody know how to get the debian menu (like you can have in ubuntu)?
<soweto76> sf_, right click on desktop or add it to your panel
<robert> ok i accidently closed my desktop
<robert> with the ctrl alt esqw
<robert> how do i start it up agian
<robert> or how do i do a safe re boot?
<atarinox> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RandomDestructn> robert, you can just realaunch xfdesktop
<RandomDestructn> just alt f2 and relaunch it
<RandomDestructn> i think thats all that would be killed
<robert> oh
<robert> and how bout the task bars?
* grazie has never been able to use Raising Skinney....in a real life situation
<RandomDestructn> oh iunno
<RandomDestructn> just restart x :P
<robert> mm
<RandomDestructn> ctrl alt backspace kills x, but its a bit forceful
<n-iCe> how can i use more than one command in xchat ? in one line
<robert> lol
<robert> can i just turn my comptuer off?
<robert> or will that mess something up
<RandomDestructn> ctrl alt backspace is better
<RandomDestructn> itll restart x
<robert> alright
<sf_> soweto76: how do I add it to the panel? as a separate menu, do you mean? where's the menu file for it?
<robert> wow that was fast
<grazie> robert: you not thought about gtk-gnutella rather than wine+shareaza
* grazie likes gtk-gnutella
<robert> wats that
<grazie> !gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<robert> mm
<RandomDestructn> haha
<RandomDestructn> youre going to have every p2p app ever installed by the end of the day
<RandomDestructn> btw you tried rtorrent? torrentflux?
<robert> lol yes
<robert> no
<RandomDestructn> I like to run napster on wine
<RandomDestructn> and uh
<RandomDestructn> kazaa on wine.. I wonder if the spyware that it needs can run on wine
* grazie sees the point in wine+utorrent
<robert> shareaza connects to edonkey and gnutella
<hyper_ch> grazie: do you think I should put /var /boot /etc into seperate partitions? so far I only have one for /home
<grazie> shareaza also has spyware
<RandomDestructn> I think / should have its own partition
<RandomDestructn> I love running shit like that on wine
<robert> uhh
<RandomDestructn> I tried running that 'install linux from windows' program on wine
<robert> lol
<robert> how do i run shareaza via wine?
<robert> wats the name of the exe?
<grazie> hyper_ch: I have extra separate /boot partition...depends a lot on the distro I think
<RandomDestructn> you installed it?
<robert> yes
<RandomDestructn> if so its in .wine/drive_c/program_files
<robert> o
<RandomDestructn> or something like that
<RandomDestructn> remember the dot means hidden
<RandomDestructn> so you might need to show hidden files
<RandomDestructn> if it works, just make an icon tho :)
<robert> how do i show hidden folders
<RandomDestructn> in thunar right click and go show hidden
<RandomDestructn> in whatever youre using.. i dunno till you tell me what it is
<robert> thunar
<robert> k im in filesystem
<RandomDestructn> excellent
<hyper_ch> btw, I heard that MVM is able to sort of shut down the host system once the guest is booted... if that's true, that's really kind of cool and virtualbox should introduce that also
<robert> i right click..
<robert> no show hidden
<RandomDestructn> I'm a big liar
<RandomDestructn> ctrl + h
<grazie> !mvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RandomDestructn> I mixed up thunar and the file dialog boxes
<robert> ctrl h?
<RandomDestructn> yeah
<grazie> hyper_ch: mvm?
<robert> nothing
<RandomDestructn> or view -> hidden files
<robert> yes
<robert> i checkd that
<hyper_ch> grazie: its microsoft virtual machine - which my buddy claims is also free
<grazie> k
<RandomDestructn> then in your home directory there should be a dir called .wine
<robert> oh its in home
<grazie> !language | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RandomDestructn> yeah I said .wine not /.wine ;)
<robert> i still dont know the dif :P
<hyper_ch> if m$ can make windows sort of shutdown once the guest has booted that's kind of interesting feature
<grazie> hyper_ch: :)
<RandomDestructn> if it starts with a slash it means from the root
<hyper_ch> after having waited hours for downloading feisty herd 5 live cd I'm going to test it out now :)
<hyper_ch> cya later
<sf_> does anybody know how to get the 'debian' menu (like you can have in ubuntu, the one with practically every program in it)?
<grazie> looks like the ppc feisty has been dropped :(
<robert> how do i launch shareaza with wine?
* grazie thinks robert must like spyware
<robert> Fine
<robert> no more shareaza
<robert> how do i uninstall it?
<robert> wait
<robert> how do u get spyware for linux?
<RandomDestructn> you run it on wine
<RandomDestructn> heh
<RandomDestructn> and hope it works
<grazie> :)
<RandomDestructn> its pretty tough Id imagine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone help meh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<robert> lol
<robert> k so how do i run exes
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the latest version of the VNC viewer is not compat with the latest for windows
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I can use the java viewer
<RandomDestructn> $ wine omgwindows.exe
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but its slow
<robert> mm
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: what was that earlier about not sharing & caring?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I don't share copyrighted music...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I do share indy stuff
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what little I have
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am too paranoid
<Lord_Maynoth_42> about the riaa
<Lord_Maynoth_42> etc
<RandomDestructn> move to canada
<RandomDestructn> its better up here
<robert> haha
<RandomDestructn> :)
<robert> true taht
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah I am tryin
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but I am waiting to go to jail because a friend ditched his weed under my car seet and forgot to tell me about it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> maybe in 5 years
<robert> lol
<RandomDestructn> you got searched?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I can get up there
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah
<robert> how do i change directory to a hidden folder in terminal?
<RandomDestructn> bad luck
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I think it was a set up
<RandomDestructn> cd .wine
<RandomDestructn> ah
<Lord_Maynoth_42> too many coincidences
<robert> oh
<robert> no /?
<RandomDestructn> that really sucks then
<RandomDestructn> slash means from the root of the drive
<RandomDestructn> if youre in /home/robert
<RandomDestructn> and did a cd /wine
<RandomDestructn> it would try to go to /wine
<RandomDestructn> but if you did cd .wine
<RandomDestructn> it would go to /home/robert/.wine/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you just don't accidently for get an ounce of fruckin weed under your friends car seat when he gives u a ride
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I got pulled over 100 yards from my house
<robert> ty
<RandomDestructn> wow
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah
<RandomDestructn> yeah Id say set up
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I beat his ass
<Lord_Maynoth_42> now im in trouble for that too
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<RandomDestructn> and you couldnt pin it on him?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the way the law reads
<Lord_Maynoth_42> they don't care
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im the evil one
<robert> ouch
<RandomDestructn> lesson from this? don't say yes to any search
<RandomDestructn> ever
<robert> best of luck
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol I didn't
<robert> ok im in the shareaza folder in program files
<robert> and i typed wine shareaza
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I told them he would need probable cause
<robert> but it doesnt work
<RandomDestructn> if they forced it then its illegal and doesnt matter what they find :P
<RandomDestructn> wine sharaza.exe
<Lord_Maynoth_42> shareaza?  I went into my wine folder and found the program executable
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and made a shortcut
<Lord_Maynoth_42> for my desktop
<RandomDestructn> thats what were trying to do here
<robert> stlil get an error
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh
<robert> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<robert>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<robert>   Resource id in failed request:  0x5d
<robert>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<robert>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hmm... you using the newest wine 0.9.32 and shareaza 2.5.0?
<robert> think so
<robert> yes
<robert> hmm
<robert> k fine ill remove it
<robert> and ill use amule for edonkey
<robert> zomg i cant uninstall it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im sry man
<robert> wtf?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> shareaza works great for me
<robert> ..
<robert> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I had some issues with the 2.3.0 beta
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but I did crashlogs and helped the team debug it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> they fixed it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in the newest version
<Lord_Maynoth_42> or so i thought
<robert> mm
<robert> well i keep getting erros from wine
<root_> now I got a problem
<root_> why can't I make a 450 GB partition?
<robert> nooo im stuck with shareaza :(
<robert> and it wont work
<RandomDestructn> dont have a 450gb drive? :)
<hyper_ch> RandomDestructn: got a 500gb drive
<hyper_ch> I selected the rest of the available drive for /home --> and it just assigned 17gb to it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I cannot wait until drives go solid state
<Lord_Maynoth_42> (affordably so)
<robert> thanks for all the help guys!
<robert> brb in about 30
<hyper_ch> ok, the partitioner is fucked up... what was that partitioner from a live cd called again?
<RandomDestructn> gparted? fdisk?
<hyper_ch> I think gparted has a liveCD right?
<RandomDestructn> oh I thought you meant the one on the live cd
<RandomDestructn> iunno
<RandomDestructn> tho i did just download a boot disk that has like 4 partitioners
<RandomDestructn> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<RandomDestructn> dunno if its any good tho
<RandomDestructn> havent used it yet
<RandomDestructn> make that 11 partition tools
<hyper_ch> RandomDestructn: nope, I read in the forums that one partitioner has a nice liveCD... but I'll get that boot cd :)
<hyper_ch> ok, I'm off again for a tiny bit :9
<grazie> RandomDestructn: gparted is also available on it's own live cd
<sf_> If anyone is interested, I figured out how to add the 'debian' menu. menu editor -> add external -> source -> "/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menudefs.hook". (This should have been less annoying to figure out!)
<RandomDestructn> and what does it have that the default menu doesnt?
<grazie> familiarity?
<sf_> lots of programs show up in there that don't show up in the normal menu
<rmd_> okay i think this is a noob question
<RandomDestructn> ah
<rmd_> but i'm trying to make one of those fancy, shmancy transparent terminals at the bottom of my desktop
<rmd_> but i can't turn the scroll bars off.
<rmd_> oh, and i dont understand the geometry option and all that jazz
<rmd_> sigh
<RandomDestructn> if you want to use eterm I can show you my command line
<RandomDestructn> kstart --skiptaskbar --skippager --alldesktops --onbottom Eterm -x -O --buttonbar no --scrollbar no --no-cursor  --geometry 51x25+2885+800 -f white -b white  --font-fx none --shade 30
<rmd_> that helps a little bit, actually
<rmd_> the --geometry option is the trickiest
<RandomDestructn> mine won't fit on your screen I'm sure :)
<rmd_> what's the 51x25+2885+800 mean?
<RandomDestructn> widthxheight+distanceleft+distancedown
<rmd_> distance toward the left or away?
<RandomDestructn> so its a 51x25 window moved 2885 pixels to the right and 800 down from the top left corner of the screen
<rmd_> ah gotcha
<RandomDestructn> and those arent pixels actually
<RandomDestructn> at 51 and 25 heh
<RandomDestructn> those will be characters
<RandomDestructn> cause it isnt tiny
<rmd_> ah hah
<RandomDestructn> also if you havent looked at it, conky can be pretty sexy
<rmd_> what i'm looking at is a small termin window at the bottom in which to run commands
<RandomDestructn> http://www.pithed.org/newscreen.jpg
<RandomDestructn> theres what mine looks like
<ffxr> still got sound problems : ie mixer settings arnt saving... i ahve an FAQ open in front me : @2. Check if the following files, or your distribution specific name, exist and are symlinks to /etc/init.d/alsasound (Debian - /etc/init.d/alsa):
<ffxr> are /etc/rc0.d/K15alsasound & /etc/rcS.d/S59alsasound
<ffxr> ubuntu specific?
<rmd_> RandomDestructn, do you have a problem with xchat not performing true transparency?
<RandomDestructn> yeah it doesnt work that way
<RandomDestructn> itll look fine if you dont put anything behind it :)
<RandomDestructn> true transparency is slow
<rmd_> well yeah
<rmd_> but it would be nice to have the *option*
<ffxr> do u have compile xfce from source to get that true transparency working?
<RandomDestructn> the compositor? nope
<rmd_> ffxr, that's the built-in compositor
<rmd_> it's available in xubuntu
<rmd_> you just need to edit a file
<RandomDestructn> but it wont make xchat just start using real transparency
<robert> hello gain
<robert> again*
<rmd_> you use xfce *and* amaroK ?
<ffxr> ohhh rmd_ i really should read things more carefully.... is it something you add to xorg.conf... ? whats them lines i add then.. i really should read things more carefully..
<ffxr> i use xfce and amarok..
<RandomDestructn> how could I not use amarok?
<RandomDestructn> amarok is the only media player.
<ffxr> Indeed RandomDestructn
<RandomDestructn> nothing else even matters :)
<rmd_> does AmaroK rip CDs?
<RandomDestructn> nope
<RandomDestructn> I use abcde
<robert> does anybody know any good data recovery applications for linux?
<RandomDestructn> or EAC
<ffxr> it can if k3b installed
<RandomDestructn> abcde because itll rip to multiple formats at once
<ffxr> you can burn cd direct from amarok screen
<RandomDestructn> eac to up to the one tracker I'm on where theyre picky
<rmd_> ffxr, I don't want to burn.  I want to rip. :)
<RandomDestructn> ffxr, neat I didnt know that
<rmd_> what other kde stuff do you use?
<RandomDestructn> k3b
<RandomDestructn> kate occasionally
<RandomDestructn> kdevelop once in a blue moon
<ffxr> i like a lot of kde .. ktorrent, quanta, k3b
<rmd_> i love mousepad
<rmd_> what is quanta?
<RandomDestructn> yeah I use mousepad all the time
<rmd_> i use bittornado
<RandomDestructn> it was open in my screenie
<ffxr> web dev editor RandomDestructn
<ffxr> like bluefish
<RandomDestructn> what do I use?
<RandomDestructn> iunno mousepad
<RandomDestructn> dont do a lot of web dev
<rmd_> ok, i've got this xfce4-terminal looking how i want, but i can't get it to the bottom of the screen, for some reason
<rmd_> and i can't make it transparent from the command line, apparantly
<ffxr> see this transparency thing.. is it that composite enable i add to the bottom of xorg.conf.. does it work ok with beryl...
<RandomDestructn> I think it works fine w/ beryl
<rmd_> okay got it to the bottom of the screen
<RandomDestructn> when I run beryl my panel goes transparent anyway
<RandomDestructn> also if youre placeing windows a lot rmd_ devilspie is a neat program
<RandomDestructn> itll place windows where you want them automatically
<rmd_> just this 1 window :)
<RandomDestructn> then it would be overkill :)
<ffxr> ahh.. nice m having a few beryl problems with AMD64 its really starting to melt..
<ffxr> not mention this freakin sound problem.. everything was fine last nightr b4 i went to bed.. but i wanted my surroud sound to work.. & had to build my sound drivers from source..
<ffxr> frustratring..
<RandomDestructn> brb
<robert> hello
<robert> hi
<robert> can u help me recover lost files?
<ffxr> how have you lost them.. have you reformatted..
<tuxcrafter> robert: I can only help you if it is reiserfs
<robert> wats reiserfs?
<robert> i lost them when installing linux
<robert> i was installing xubuntu
<robert> and it said i needed to do sometin to make my drive partionable
<robert> so clicked OK, not reading the warning
<robert> and POOF 180gb of data gone
<robert> within 5 seconds
<RandomDestructn> <robert> and POOF 180gb of data gone
<rmd_> robert, you should have done some reading.  i don't think there's much of anything to be done
<RandomDestructn> that sounds bad
<RandomDestructn> I did that with 300gbs a couple months back
<robert> ouch
<robert> u can recover files htough
<robert> i just need a program
<RandomDestructn> robert, what file system?
<rmd_> robert, but you just re-wrote your partition table
<robert> ntfs
<robert> oh
<robert> well
<robert> see
<RandomDestructn> oh if you only rewrote partition table then youre fine
<RandomDestructn> just put a good on eback
<RandomDestructn> assuming you know the sizes and such
<robert> im not exactl sure wat happened
<grazie> ffxr: I can give a couple of links for compositor
<robert> i was trying to partition my hdd
<grazie> ffxr: >> http://www50.brinkster.com/craziegrazie/XubuntuTransparency.html
<robert> but it wudnt let me
<ffxr> pls grazie  ...thanks my good man..
<grazie> !compositor | ffxr
<ubotu> ffxr: For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<RandomDestructn> I just enabled my compositor
<robert> and then i did something in linux to allow partitioning
<robert> but it erased everytin
<ffxr> grazie do u know if its ok with beryl?
<rmd_> what were those programs you use to rip cd's again?
<RandomDestructn> grip
<rmd_> well yeah
<RandomDestructn> or abcde <- command line, can do multiple formats at once
<rmd_> but you mentioned something else
<rmd_> multiple formats at once?  what's the benefit of that?
<grazie> ffxr: I don't use beryl, but I suppose so
<RandomDestructn> flac + mp3 or whatever
<RandomDestructn> I normally use it so I can up 'em to torrent sites
<RandomDestructn> people like variety
* rmd_ ponders
<robert> so any programs for recovering data anyone can recommend me?
<rmd_> i'll try out grip
<rmd_> can it to ogg?
<RandomDestructn> think so
<RandomDestructn> I use abcde for oghg
<RandomDestructn> ogg
<RandomDestructn> but Im sure grip can
<rmd_> i guess it would help if i had some encoders installed
<rmd_> i only see .wav listed in grip :-/
<rmd_> oh wait
<rmd_> dur
<rmd_> there we go
<rmd_> random, you've been most helpfu
<robert> he is very helpful
<rmd_> now then, what does everyone in here use for office apps?  openoffice?  koffice?
<ffxr> wow thats pretty cool.. see the terminal true transparency.. is that as easy to do..?
<robert> open office
<ffxr> & why is the compositing option so hidden?
* ffxr must get back to sorting his sound problem...
<rmd_> i dont know why the option is hidden
<moparisthebest> how can I change my resolution in xubuntu?
<moparisthebest> I can change it in kubuntu but can't find it in xubuntu
<rmd_> moparisthebest, settings => desktop settings
<moparisthebest> there is no resolution option under that rmd_
<moparisthebest> there is under display settings
<rmd_> thats what i meant
<moparisthebest> but it only gives me an option bewtween 800x600 and 640x480
<moparisthebest> in kubuntu I can set it up to 1280x1024
<rmd_> moparisthebest, if that's not accurate, you'll need to install the correct driver for your video card
<emdash> hm
<rmd_> really?
<moparisthebest> Ive got the correct driver installed, thats what is strange :/
<moparisthebest> so that is supposed to have all the valid option listed there then?
<RandomDestructn> nah its your monitor that isnt set up right I'd assume
<rmd_> i always sort of supposed so.  i've never had a problem with resolution or had to change mine... in all these years.  i guess i'm lucky.
<RandomDestructn> you can always change resolutions in x by ctrl alt + -
<RandomDestructn> but it wont give you anything not in that list, I dont think
<ffxr> cant he just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moparisthebest> its just 800x600 is killing me on this 19" monitor
<RandomDestructn> 800x600 is pretty bad
<moparisthebest> ctrl alt what RandomDestructn ?
<RandomDestructn> plus or minux
<RandomDestructn> ..i thought
<moparisthebest> it isnt bringing anything up
<RandomDestructn> what is it..
<RandomDestructn> maybe they removed it?
<RandomDestructn> I was sure thats what it was
<robert> can anybody guide me with installing beryl on xubuntu?
<moparisthebest> its easy robert
<moparisthebest> let me link you, give me a second
<robert> oh
<RandomDestructn> easy if it works :)
<robert> if i install it for xubuntu, will it install for ubuntu as well?
<RandomDestructn> xubuntu is ubuntu
<RandomDestructn> the only diff is that xubuntu uses xfce by default
<RandomDestructn> ubuntu uses gnome by default
<moparisthebest> 6.10 right robert ?
<RandomDestructn> if you removed the xubuntu-desktop package and installed ubuntu-desktop, youd have ubuntu
<lordmaynoth> hey guys
<robert> yes
<robert> i have both ubuntu and xubuntu
<robert> im just saying
<lordmaynoth> how do I see a list of whos in the room in xchat
<moparisthebest> robert, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<robert> do i have to isntall beryl for both desktops?
<moparisthebest> basically all you have to do is add the repository
<moparisthebest> then install it with apt-get or synaptic
<moparisthebest> and you are good to go :)
<ffxr> this is a good straigtforward guide to beryl on edgy : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy?highlight=%28beryl%29
<robert> does it support integrated gfx cards?
<moparisthebest> Im going to restart and see if I cant fix this resolution thing, brb
<rmd_> lordmaynoth, is there a blue arrow present on the upper-right part of your window
<rmd_> ?
<RandomDestructn> depends on the card I'd assume
<ffxr> robert: do glxinfo | grep direct
<lordmaynoth> i dont see one
<lordmaynoth> :c
<ffxr> at terminal : glxinfo | grep direct
<lordmaynoth> ahh
<lordmaynoth> ok
<lordmaynoth> that was weird
<rmd_> find it?
<lordmaynoth> fixed it
<lordmaynoth> well im jus stupid
<robert> i did
<lordmaynoth> LOL
<robert> it works
<lordmaynoth> ok
<lordmaynoth> can u guys help
<lordmaynoth> how do I change the function of the powerbutton
<lordmaynoth> I remember there was an applet
<ffxr> so your getting "direct rendering: Yes " robert? if you are just sudo aptitude install beryl
<lordmaynoth> but I cannot remember what or where it was
<emdash> has anyone here tried setting up a feisty chroot?
<robert> ok
<ffxr> right sound sound sound.. dont be getting distracted conal.. ; s)
<emdash> i'm having some trouble configuring locales
<grazie> ffxr: if you haven't already tried it this is a good guide to fixing sound problems >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<robert> ok
<robert> but if i do thi
<robert> will it work if i start my session in xubuntu and ubuntu?
<emdash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8458/
<RandomDestructn> robert what do you mean
<RandomDestructn> do you mean start a gnome session?
<emdash> every time i try to run dpkg-reconfigure locales, i get that
<lordmaynoth> :c
<ffxr> yeah ve been looking at that.. grazie.. it seems the also wiki itself is more complete : )
<robert> yes
<robert> exactly
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<robert> gnome vs xfe
<lordmaynoth> i remember changing it
<lordmaynoth> but I don't remember where it was
<lordmaynoth> :c
* ffxr woonders if his all users should have access to  /etc/asound.state
<RandomDestructn> robert, the way I have it installed you load if after x is loaded
<RandomDestructn> so yeah, itd work the same in both
<RandomDestructn> I run beryl-manager
<RandomDestructn> and it kills the existing window manager and runs itself
<robert> oo ok
<RandomDestructn> and then my wallpaper disappears
<robert> o0
<RandomDestructn> and I have to restart x
<RandomDestructn> *sigh*
<RandomDestructn> brb
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<rmd_> either grip failed me or amarok is failing me, because my .flac files have no metadate
<hyper_ch> jesus... I currently have 6 hds running :)
<robert> how can i add the repositories
<robert> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -?
* grazie wonders what ffxr is on about?
<ffxr> haha grazie it seems mixer state is stored in /etc/asound.state
<grazie> ffxr: yes...so?
<hyper_ch> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ffxr> m just wondering if all users need read / write to it..
<R[a] ndom> I wonder if the new svn copy is fixed :P
<rippawallet> hi
<R[a] ndom> nope
<rippawallet> how do i delete grub
<rippawallet> no one is talking in #grub
<rmd_> i'm unimpressed with AmaroK.  It wont autmagically append metadata to my new .flac files :-(
<hyper_ch> rippawallet: why?
<rippawallet> hyper_ch: err, well, confusing, but the point is i dont want it anymore
<hyper_ch> rippawallet: install windows :)
<rippawallet> i deleted my linux partitions but it still comes up
<rippawallet> yes
<rippawallet> i have
<rippawallet> but i cant boot it
<hyper_ch> then grub should be gone
<rippawallet> because of error 22
<rippawallet> :>
<hyper_ch> vista?
<the_eye> hi folks
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<R[a] ndom> lordmaynoth, still no
* ffxr adds group audio with read/write to /etc/asound.state & crosses fingers * reboots 
<ffxr> ; )
<hyper_ch> rippawallet: you tried to install vista?
<lordmaynoth> ?
<lordmaynoth> oh
<lordmaynoth> I remember there was an applet
<lordmaynoth> because I changed it once
<lordmaynoth> :/
<the_eye> there's a bit of a .. problem with the "requirements" section on the xubuntu homepage. on http://www.xubuntu.org/get it says that for installing, one needs 192 MB. whereas http://ftp.cw.net/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/ states that only 128 MB are needed.
<the_eye> both are about 6.10
<moparisthebest> I figured out how to change my resolution :)
<hyper_ch> the_eye: livecd requires 128
<hyper_ch> the_eye: alternate 64
<the_eye> the 2nd number is the one I went by to decide which CD i needed and now installing doesn't work *sigh*
<moparisthebest> although I dont know why it didnt detect it by default...
<hyper_ch> and for the 192... probably recommended :)
<moparisthebest> just manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the preferred resolution and restart X
<hyper_ch> the_eye: get the alternate cd... you normally have less problems getting xubuntu installed with it
<the_eye> hyper_ch: well if I double_click on the "install"-icon the PC grinds along for quite some time and then locks up
<the_eye> hyper_ch: decided I might do that, yeah
<hyper_ch> except for feisty where the alternate partitioner does not work
<hyper_ch> (as I found out today)
<rmd_> do i want to use ID3 or ID3v2 tags?
<hyper_ch> v2
<hyper_ch> rmd_: well, I'd use ID3v2
* hyper_ch slaps grazie with a large trout
<grazie> hyper_ch: what? lol!
<robert> I LOVE XUBUNTU
<R[a] ndom> DONT WE ALL!!one!
<hyper_ch> grazie: I was bored :)
<robert> lol
<hyper_ch> robert: hmmm, I love my gf... but I wouldn't go as far as saying I love xubuntu :)
<grazie> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<R[a] ndom> I love my gf and xubuntu equally
<grazie> always make me smile
<R[a] ndom> also my guitar, amarok, and my stereo
<rmd_> what's your stereo setup like?
<hyper_ch> rmd_: two tiny boxes and a small subwoofer
<rmd_> i think he just insulted your genitalia
<R[a] ndom> turntable: project 1 xpression 2 w/ grado gold cart, and project speed box
<R[a] ndom> nad pp2 preamp
<R[a] ndom> some sony dvd player through a modified art DI/O dac
<R[a] ndom> to nad c370 amp
<R[a] ndom> powering a pair of totem acousitcs Hawks
<R[a] ndom> and my headphones are sennheiser hd650s
<hyper_ch> what turntable is that?
<R[a] ndom> there was an extra 2 in the turntable sentence
<R[a] ndom> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/project/project.html
<R[a] ndom> that one
<R[a] ndom> and that speed box
<R[a] ndom> but not that phono stage
<hyper_ch> I got 2x Technics SL-1210 MK2s as turntables :)
<R[a] ndom> I'm not into the djing
<R[a] ndom> just wanted the best sounding rig I could get for th emoney
<hyper_ch> R[a] ndom: ah... well... unfortunately I don't have too much time myself anymore... but it's still relaxing to dj
<robert> hyper_ch, are the hybrid turntables any good?
<R[a] ndom> I almost got into it back in the day
<hyper_ch> it's the only "instrument that I can play" :)
<robert> i wanted to get me some turntables, but i dont know how readily available records are
<robert> so are the hybrids any good?
<hyper_ch> robert: don't know about hybrid ones
<robert> rats
<robert> are records expensive?
<R[a] ndom> used: no
<R[a] ndom> new: often
<R[a] ndom> depends on type of music too
<robert> how much do they go for?
<rmd_> ormiret, in other words
<rmd_> thrift store: cheap
<R[a] ndom> new $10-$50
<robert> ouch
<rmd_> record store: expensive
<R[a] ndom> very few for $10
<R[a] ndom> most are $20-$25 new
<R[a] ndom> cdn
<robert> oh damn
<R[a] ndom> but used stuff that looks mint is like $3-$8
<hyper_ch> that's expensive
<robert> how many songs fit on a record?
<rmd_> vinyl that comes out these days that is not technotrash is expensive, because it's typically limited for collectors
<R[a] ndom> similar to cd
<robert> 18-20?
<R[a] ndom> it isnt a solid number
<R[a] ndom> it depends how close they put the grooves together
<robert> mm
* hyper_ch hits rmd_ with a large trout --> there is no techno trash ^^
<robert> i want to get into djing
<robert> true that
<R[a] ndom> I have some cheapo as seen on tv hits of the 60s records that have a ridiculous number of songs on em
<robert> oo
<R[a] ndom> but some high quality disks have like 3 per side max
<rmd_> hyper_ch, even as a techno fan, you have to admit there's loads of trash out there.  same with the rest of the genres
<hyper_ch> robert: for djing then you normalyl have 1-2 tracks per side
<robert> i see
* R[a] ndom knows nothing of djing :)
<robert> ive been doing some research
<hyper_ch> rmd_: :) ok, I can live with that
<robert> now i need 3000$
<robert> is the mixer important?
<robert> does it need 200 channels
<R[a] ndom> at least
<R[a] ndom> probably 800
<robert> wow
<hyper_ch> for djing you don't need any fancy mixer :)
<robert> mm
<robert> good
<rmd_> cute
<rmd_> i have no flac decoder
<hyper_ch> rmd_: get one :)
<rmd_> wait
<rmd_> i've got flac installed
<grazie> getting a bit off-topic here, but any of you guys got MacIntosh gear?
<robert> is the gemini brand any good?
<R[a] ndom> ah, my people!
<R[a] ndom> no grazie
<grazie> pricey?
<rmd_> does AmaroK require Xine?
<blanky> hey guys
<R[a] ndom> rmd_, It requires some backend
<R[a] ndom> I use xine
<R[a] ndom> there are others that it can use
<rmd_> i have package amarok-xine installed
<R[a] ndom> grazie, yeah i think so
<R[a] ndom> dunno
<rmd_> ok.  it says i need a flac decoder
<R[a] ndom> I dont have the money to upgrade my system any more
<R[a] ndom> and im quite happy with it now
<rmd_> but i have flac installed, and i have amarok-xine installed
<hyper_ch> robert: my first was a gemini one
<robert> oh
<blanky> hey guys my friend just installed xubuntu and his wireless internet isn't working, when he installed ubuntu though, it worked out of the box, are there any missing drivers? can we simply activate something? to avoid the ironic situation where you need to download something to get the internet working
<robert> how does this one look?
<robert> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2486987&CatId=2407
<rmd_> i've also got gxine installed
<rmd_> robert, don't buy anything from tigerdirect
<blanky> anyone got any ideas
<robert> why not?
<R[a] ndom> tigerdirect.ca works finr for me
<R[a] ndom> fine
<rmd_> i've never had luck
<robert> oo
<rmd_> *shrug*
<blanky> anyone/
<blanky> ?
<hyper_ch> blanky: is the wireless connection enabled?
<blanky> hyper_ch: how can we do that? please?
<rmd_> R[a] ndom, i've got amarok-xine and flac packages installed... but Amarok says i dont have a decoder for flac.
<blanky> I went to the wiki but it only shows how to do it in ubuntu (gnome)
<hyper_ch> robert: oh, you speak about turntables... I've always used my technics mk2s as they are/were the best ones
<blanky> hyper_ch: please, how do you enable it?
<robert> how much are they?
<hyper_ch> blanky: Applications --> System --> Networking
<blanky> hyper_ch: in xfce right? thanks
<R[a] ndom> dunno man
<hyper_ch> robert: not sure if they are produced anymore...
<robert> dam
<hyper_ch> mine are now 11 years old
<hyper_ch> never had a single problem with them
<robert> wow
<robert> id love to be able to play cds as well though
<robert> since they are more easily accesivle
<robert> accesible*
<hyper_ch> never mixed with cds...
<robert> the hybrid one i showed can scratch cds too
<hyper_ch> I've seen it
<robert> looks sexy
<hyper_ch> best is to go and try out
<robert> mm
<robert> i have 0 experience
<robert> lol
<hyper_ch> then get some :)
<robert> love to
<robert> nobody i know djs
<robert> or has dj equip
<robert> :(
* rmd_ punches Amarok
<rmd_> okay
<rmd_> what do i need to decode flac files?  xmms and amarok won't play them
<rmd_> i have the flac package installed
<hyper_ch> robert: can't help you there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rmd_: xmms-flac, for xmms.
<robert> alright
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i wanted to know if xubuntu uses too network-applet which is giving me problems on feisty..if not i want to switch
<hyper_ch> assasukasse: what is the question?
<assasukasse> xubuntu uses too network applet?
<hyper_ch> I don't know what you mean
<Prisoner_> hello again
<J_-> How can I adjust the clock?
<J_-> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J_-> hmm
<rmd_> ok
<rmd_> what the hell
<Prisoner_> have you tried going into System then Time and Date?
<J_-> haha thanks. not used to xubuntu. ubuntu user ftw!
<Prisoner_> I like Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> just got my Thurderbird settings migrated over
<hyper_ch> I don't use TB anymore :)
<Prisoner_> I'm also writing an article about Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> anyone have a simple way to explain mounting a partition?
<J_-> anyway, have a good one
<Prisoner_> the article I'm writing is for a PC Usergroup newsletter
<hyper_ch> Prisoner_: you mean permanent mount through fstab or manual one?
<Prisoner_> I'm trying to get others to try Xubuntu, so I'm explaining it in simple terms
<Prisoner_> not how to mount, just what mounting is
<hyper_ch> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Prisoner_> I know how to do it because I've done it, I just want to explain what it is to some who might not understand
<hyper_ch> mounting --> including physical harddrive (partitions) into specific locations in the linux tree
<hyper_ch> as opposed to windows where each one has a drive letter linux starts from root "/" and all files are somewhere within root
<gopp> hey any one here use synergys
<gopp> I can't seem to get to run across my win to my unix box
<Prisoner_> most of the readers are going to be Windows users
<gopp> with one keyboard mouse two monitors
<hyper_ch> basically: mounting is to make disks and other devices available in linux
<gopp> !synergys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Prisoner_> that's a good way to do it, I was thinking it's kind of when Windows gives a partition or a drive a drive letter
<blanky> hyper_ch: in xfce you said to go to applications > system > networking right, well it doesn't even list the card
<hyper_ch> blanky: well, then you have to research on how to get your card recognized
<blanky> hyper_ch: like I said everything worked out of the box when I just installed ubuntu, but this is xubuntu and it doesn't seem to work, does ubuntu have something xubuntu doesn't? (I know there are many things, but I mean wireless networking ise)
<grazie> gopp: Hi there. Did you get your g3 sorted then?
<Prisoner_> someone has probably had this problem before
<blanky> oh okay, thanks, that sucks guess he'll have to use another thing, maybe kubuntu. He's new to linux and downloaded xubuntu in hopes of it being faster
<Prisoner_> once I get mounting explained in a sentence or two, I can start writing about all the cool stuff Xubuntu comes with out of the box
<hyper_ch> blanky: get him installed ubuntu
<hyper_ch> then open a terminal enter:
<hyper_ch> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> then logout
<hyper_ch> login selecting xfce
<hyper_ch> then open terminal again:   sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<blanky> yeah that's waht he could've done but he wanted a clean install supposedly
<blanky> but yeah I know about that, thanks though hyper_ch
<robert> if i enable remote desktop, can i view it from a windows box?
<hyper_ch> robert: try it out
<robert> how ?
<robert> lol
<hyper_ch> by enabling it?
<robert> ok
<robert> but i mean
<robert> how do i connect form windows
<robert> theres no convenient command connect_to_linux_box()
<blanky> vlc maybe?
<assasukasse> what do u guys use for browsing samba shares?
<R[a] ndom> I mount them
<R[a] ndom> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<R[a] ndom> ugh
<R[a] ndom> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<R[a] ndom> thanks anyway
<assasukasse> R[a] ndom: yes but if i want something for sharing and mounting with a gui?
<assasukasse> something like gnome-nautilus
<assasukasse> btw in herd5 we have xfce4 with thunar or still the oldie?
<rmd_> okay, since amarok won't play flac files, should i default to mp3s?  if so, what packages do i need to add in mp3 support?
<R[a] ndom> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rmd_> so i should default to mp3?  if it cant play flac its not going to play ogg, huh?
* rmd_ changes his mind and decides to use xmms with xmms-flac
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You should be able to play flac with amarok if you have libxine-extracodecs.  There have been a few issues with that, but they seem to have been solved for Edgy.
<rmd_> maybe i'll try it out in a sec
<rmd_> is that package in the multiverse?
<rmd_> i had that disabled... 'cause i get a little nervous when i see "disabled due to copyright issues"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yes, it is.
<the_eye> is there a manual for the alternate install CD somewhere? I seem to have gotten lost in the wiki ..
<rmd_> no one's ever really explained the whole "we can distribute this here, but not here" thing to me
<hyper_ch> the_eye: what do you need a manual for?
<the_eye> well I dunno, haven't started yet. usually i read a manual first, before I jump into doing stuff *g*
<rmd_> PuMpErNiCkLe, it still won't play them.  only this time it just does nothing
#xubuntu 2007-03-04
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'nothing'?
<rmd_> well, it cycles through the tracks, trying to play them.  no tracks are played and i get no error message.
<the_eye> hyper_ch: but if you say I don't need one because it's all self-explanatory then that's cool
<kriel> hey, i recently just got a new laptop and the sound dosen't work on it. I found a patch on alsa's bugtracking site. Could someone please help me apply it to my computer?
<hyper_ch> the_eye: hmmm, I guess you know what language, keyboard layout and country you want to select
<rmd_> i don't really want to use xmms
<rmd_> it's ugly
<the_eye> yup
<hyper_ch> the_eye: the only "tough" part is the partitioner... but if you have partitioned your drives before and know what drive is waht then you won't have a problem
<rmd_> but its the only thing that is actually *working* right now
<rmd_> amarok just doesn't work, and doesn't tell me why
<hyper_ch> the_eye: just remember a swap partition about 2x size of your ram
<hyper_ch> the_eye: then a root partition about 10-15gb
<the_eye> hyper_ch: i've installed various kinds of OSes before (including gentoo on sparc-boxes via netboot), i'm just new to ubuntu
<hyper_ch> the_eye: and for the rest I recommend making a /home partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rmd_: http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php?topic=13739.msg17724
<hyper_ch> the_eye: then you won't have problems
<the_eye> hyper_ch: cool, well then thanks.
<rmd_> god that's hilarious
<the_eye> hyper_ch: if I happen to find some anyway, I'll be back in here
<rmd_> because someone else suggested that i use id3-v2 tags
<rmd_> now how do i strip them?
<R[a] ndom> rmd_, #amarok
<R[a] ndom> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rmd_: Second comment in that thread.
<rmd_> damn
<rmd_> i skipped over it because it was so short
<rmd_> i'm such an ass
* rmd_ whistles and waits
<Eagle_101> ok how do I try say KDE instead of xfce?
<blanky> Eagle_101: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Eagle_101> ah thats all?
<Eagle_101> then I just logout and back in?
<Eagle_101> and is there a keyboard shortcut of some kind for opening a new terminal (I'm in one already using irssi)
<blanky> sorry don't know
<blanky> later
<R[a] ndom> lol
<R[a] ndom> you can always ctrl alt f1-4 to get a terminal
<R[a] ndom> but if you want to open a new window, dunno
<R[a] ndom> bind your own
<rmd_> Eagle_101, if you're talking about console, then f1-4.  if youre in xfce4, you can alt-f2 and type xfce4-terminal
<rmd_> or better yet, just use screen
<ffxr> ah... so its better to use XGL for your openGL calls rather than NVIDIA's support (for beryl)
<Eagle_101> rmd_: thanks :D
<R[a] ndom> yeah screen is great
* Eagle_101 likes the keyboard
<Eagle_101> and what is "screen
<R[a] ndom> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Eagle_101> oh duh, just ask that wonderful bot
<rmd_> Eagle_101, imagine being able to switch from console to X and be able to take all your running console proccesses with you
<rmd_> processes*
<rmd_> it also removes the need for multiple console windows or the new technique of terminal tabs.
<R[a] ndom> or from an ssh session to logged in at home
<Eagle_101> nice ;)
<rmd_> oh yes.  for remote, as well.
<n-iCe> Hi
<rmd_> hey
<Eagle_101> hey
<n-iCe> =)
<n-iCe> Just learning
<Eagle_101> same here
<n-iCe> I tried to install my print but fail :/
* R[a] ndom is a grand master
<R[a] ndom> :P
<n-iCe> Then can you help me with my printer ?
<R[gone] ndom> :)
<R[gone] ndom> <-
<R[gone] ndom> I'm not here :P
* R[gone] ndom is going out
<R[gone] ndom> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<R[gone] ndom> thats all I've got
<R[gone] ndom> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<n-iCe> lexmark 1100
<n-iCe> I tried everything
<rmd_> describe what you have tried
<n-iCe> read everything
<R[gone] ndom> that must have taken a while
<n-iCe> i didn't find how can i install it
<Eagle_101> you sure you have the printer drivers?
<n-iCe> I don't have them, i don't know , but i don't think because if i got them i could install the printer...
<R[gone] ndom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersLexmark
<R[gone] ndom> Lexmark 1100
<R[gone] ndom> supported: no
<R[gone] ndom> works: no
<R[gone] ndom> comments: Cups doesn't recognize the printer, and no print result after trying is getting successfully
<n-iCe> but i read one say where said that could work
<rmd_> R[gone] ndom, you're supposed to be gone
<ffxr> what does the section files do in xorg.conf?
<n-iCe> how can i change my keyboard configurations ?
<cycro> i installed beryl
<cycro> ehh
<cycro> i dont like it :(
<n-iCe> cycro,  why not ?
<cycro> well for one, i cant see my desktop
<cycro> i have a pdf opened and it wont minimize
<n-iCe> distro ?
<cycro> um
<cycro> ?
<cycro> xubuntu?
<cycro> beryl emerald?
<n-iCe> are you using xubuntu ?
<n-iCe> how did you install beryl in xubuntu ?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> ..
<cycro> lol
<cycro> well
<cycro> i was in the GNOME thing
<cycro> and i installed it like that
<cycro> and then i logged off
<cycro> and then back into xubuntu
<cycro> but how do i minimize things?
<n-iCe> look in the options
<Eagle_101> cycro: look at the bottom bar, you should see an icon on the right hand side, push that
<Eagle_101> *left hand side
<Eagle_101> looks like a square
<cycro> the desktop one?
<n-iCe> cycro,  can you tell me how to install it '
<Eagle_101> yeah
<Eagle_101> that
<cycro> doesnt work
<Eagle_101> :S
<Eagle_101> pkill the app then :P
<cycro> lol
<cycro> how do i move hte cube thing?
<cycro> as in switch desktops
<n-iCe> you need to able the options
<Eagle_101> cycro: what cube thing?
<Eagle_101> what is this cube I keep hearing about ;)
<cycro> cant u rotate ur desktop in a cube?
<Eagle_101> me? no
<n-iCe> need beryl
<n-iCe> to do that
<Eagle_101> then agian I don't have beryl :P
<Eagle_101> nor do I think I want it on this slow laptop
<Eagle_101> I'm trying KDE now, but I think it will be too much ;)
<rmd_> kde is a waste
<rmd_> ormiret, rather
<rmd_> or rather
<n-iCe> cycro,  can you tell me the guide did you read to install it please?
<rmd_> the whole desktop setup for kde is a waste
<ffxr> how do i check how much ram is on my video card? from the command line.. and what would qualify as 'lots of RAM?
<cycro> uhh
<cycro> crap
<cycro> i closed it
<cycro> -_-
<n-iCe> how can i add a repostery ? Add the Beryl repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<n-iCe> repository *
<cycro> wait
<cycro> i found it
<cycro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy?highlight=%28beryl%29
<n-iCe> in xubuntu is sumo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<n-iCe> cycro,  but is for ubuntu
<cycro> yeah
<cycro> i did it for ubuntu
<cycro> i have ubuntu and xubuntu
<n-iCe> I want to do it in xubuntu
<Eagle_101> rmd_: what you mean a waste?
<cycro> mm
<cycro> so it wont work
<cycro> ?
<cycro> try it
<rmd_> Eagle_101, I mean that they've got lots of software and some good ideas, but that every time I switch over to use it it performs like crap, looks like crap, and something crashes ever 45 minutes.  for me.
<Eagle_101> rmd_: ow
<Eagle_101> how fast is your computer?
<rmd_> Eagle_101, i'm talking about comparable to gnome or xfce.  and i'm talking about for the last 5 years.
<Eagle_101> wow ok
<Eagle_101> then how do so many people use it if its so buggy?
<rmd_> i've just never had any luck with it
<Eagle_101> heh :D
<rmd_> i'm not saying it's buggy
<Eagle_101> I'm just trying it to see how much eye candy there is :D
<rmd_> I'm saying that on the systems I have installed it on during the last 5 years, its always been crap
<Eagle_101> I see
<rmd_> In terms of eye candy, it is unimpressive.  The translucent windows are fairly fast, but the window shadows look awful and the desklets are, to me, pretty bad.
<Eagle_101> ah
<rmd_> although
<rmd_> the "window fading" looked pretty good
<Eagle_101> I can't even figure out how to put anything on the desktop on xfce :P
<rmd_> Eagle_101, download adesklets
<Eagle_101> just the toolbars (to which I've added a preformence monitor)
<rmd_> but beware that, if you're using the compositor, they will not work correctly.
<Eagle_101> whats the compositor?
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> !compositor
<ubotu> For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<rmd_> in xfce4 it is what makes your windows transparent
<Eagle_101> ah ok
<Eagle_101> and no I'm not using that ;)
<Eagle_101> is there anything in KDE that xfce can't do :P
* Eagle_101 is just wondering
<ffxr> wat do u reckno this measured in VideoRam    671088640 that couldnt be Megabytes could it...?
<ffxr> "VideoRam    671088640"
<ffxr> bytes surely?
<Eagle_101> kylobytes I think....
<ffxr> from an xorg.conf..
<Eagle_101> oh thats bytes
<Eagle_101> has to be
<Eagle_101> lol
<rmd_> is there anything kde does that xfce doesn't?
<ffxr> yeah .. hahah yeah has my head scratching n all
<Eagle_101> rmd_: I don't know :P but yeah thats my question
<Eagle_101> ffxr:  if it were kilobytes, that would be ~670 GBs
<ffxr> well its a bitch to change the background of your panels & thunar to pixmaps : sp
<ffxr> ahahahaha
<Eagle_101> just hope that number is bytes :P
<ffxr> yeah.. right so bytes,,.? ist still a funny number aint it?
<rmd_> that is something you would have to poke around and look for yourself.  i can tell you that i have never seen anything in kde that is "new" or "inventive" from what xfce offers.  but there are several different options, such an integrated "trash can" and various other things.
<Eagle_101> well thats about 670 Mbs
<nottorus> hi
<nottorus> how
<Eagle_101> rmd_: ah :D
<Eagle_101> hi nottorus
<nottorus> do I un-install oppenoffice?
<Eagle_101> sudo apt-get remove oppenoffice
<nottorus> I don't find a package manager to un-install?
<rmd_> nottorus,
<rmd_> nottorus, use synaptic
<nottorus> i am there
<ffxr> mmm yeah..  what graphics card has 670mb on board? wiurd
<nottorus> just uncheck that?
<rmd_> click search and type in "openoffice.org"
<rmd_> well i suggest you click it and chose "completely remove"
<rmd_> choose*
<nottorus> 670mb o.O isn't that a lot?
<Eagle_101> yeah me thinks >.>
<ffxr> yeah its jsut a funny number.. 256 512....
<ffxr> then in his freakin signature Geforce 6800GS 256MB
<ffxr> unless its about using shared RAM..
<ffxr> ll leave it out for the time being.. anyone ever seen any decent documentation for xorg.conf..?
* ffxr remembers 'man' 
<Eagle_101> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Eagle_101> try that url :D
<Eagle_101> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ffxr> : ta
<rmd_> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Eagle_101> that bot is quite something :D
<ffxr> thats the one rmd_
<ffxr> : )
<nottorus> unbelivable, this shit is like m$$
<nottorus> for the live of me I can't uninstall OO.org
<nottorus> I wish ubuntu had the choice of using portage for christ sake
<nottorus> is there a reason I can't un-install oo.org?
<rmd_> nottorus, are you using the add/remove option or Synaptic?
<rmd_> or apt-get or aptitude from the command line?
<nottorus> yeah
<nottorus> not command line
<rmd_> nottorus, which one?  are you using "add or remove..." or "synaptic package manager"?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What error are you getting?
<ffxr> geronimo
<nottorus> synaptic package manager
<rmd_> ok.  so are you getting an error?
<nottorus> yeah
<nottorus> about dependencies or something
<nottorus> o I see I should use add/remove?/
<rmd_> no
<rmd_> try again and tell us exactly what the error is.
<nottorus> ok, I gotta wait for a upgrade
<Eagle_101> nottorus: what did you not like about open office ;)
<Eagle_101> and on a related note, is there anything comparable to it?
<Eagle_101> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<n-iCe> How can i add an icon to my desktop if is in the menu
<nottorus> I am using a low processing computer
<n-iCe> or to the panel
<Eagle_101> nottorus: ah I see
<nottorus> and it sitting largely un-used
<Eagle_101> !word processor
<nottorus> so it irks me that fact that's there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about word processor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> nottorus: I get what you mean ;)
<n-iCe> any idea?
<Eagle_101> ok, when I apt-get, where do all the files install to?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wherever they're supposed to go.  `dpkg -L packagename` to see them.
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks
<Eagle_101> ok I guess I should clarify, how do I get a listing of all applications on this computer?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What do you mean by 'applications'?
<nottorus> hi
<nottorus> what reason could I it be for Xubuntu to shutdown randomnly?
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe: programs that you get
<n-iCe> bad installation?
<nottorus> I have gentoo and I leave it for days on and never crashes
<n-iCe> wrong installation
<ffxr> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffxr> !transparecy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transparecy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nottorus> ok so a new installation would do it?
<ffxr> !xcomposite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcomposite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nottorus> wrong installation in what way?
<n-iCe> check error in the disc
<n-iCe> when you insert the disc and boot you'll see the iotion to check the disc erros
<nottorus> true, this is a fairly old putter
<nottorus> 500MHz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: Yes, but what falls in that category, for you?  Are you looking for a list of all installed packages, all GUI applications, CLI and GUI applications, or what?
<ffxr> gone tell that bot to wake up.. & see the link he gives for stuff about transparency..  its not right..
<nottorus> cannot I check with Xubuntu installation  running?
<Eagle_101> ah, PuMpErNiCkLe pretty much everything
<Eagle_101> I want to see what all comes with this OS
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: dpkg -l, then.  Beware, though, it's a very long list.
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks :D and any ideas on how to narrow that down any?
<Eagle_101> though I do appreciate that one :D
<nottorus> glibc detected *** /usr/bin/dpkg: (): invalid pointer: 0xb79b1315 ***
<Eagle_101> I have no clue what that means ;)
<Eagle_101> well I have a clue
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: That one operates by name pattern.  Leaving it blank shows everything.
<Eagle_101> just how to fix it :P
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe: ah ok thanks
<nottorus> in preparing libwxgtk2.6-0
<nottorus> Unpacking replacement libwxgtk2.6-0 <--- is that supposed to take a long time/
<cycro> hello
<n-iCe> How to use beryl in xubuntu  ?
<Eagle_101> n-iCe: I have no clue
<cycro> can somebody help me recover lost files?
<n-iCe> or how can i change my keyboard ?
<n-iCe> to latin
<Eagle_101> n-iCe: a google search yields http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339980
<cycro> are there any linux live cds for data recovery?
<cycro> anybody?
<cycro> know how i can recover lost data via live cd?
<Eagle_101> cycro: I have no clue
<Eagle_101> a question of my own though, is it possible to use xubuntu to access files on a windows (NTFS) partition?
<ffxr> where can i look at my bootsplash settings? sdurinhg the segment where i presume bootsplash is loading i get a black screen .. only output i get is on my monitor .. "frequency out of range"
<cycro> mm
<cycro> probably
<ffxr> yes it is Eagle_101
* ffxr tries to remember
<ffxr> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Eagle_101> thanks
<Eagle_101> ffxr: thanks agian
<ffxr> no worries fella : )
<ffxr> i think that ntfs-3g is now out of beta now as well, so its *even* more reliable.. i used it for months writing to & from p2p programs.. so it works well : )
<Eagle_101> cool, as soon as I can figure all this out :D
<cycro> is this useful? http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsprogs.8.html
<Eagle_101> I'm just figuring out the whole concept ;)
<n-iCe> Hi
<n-iCe> How can I add the menu in the panel again ?
<n-iCe> isn't there
<Eagle_101> the menu in the panel?
<n-iCe> yes
<Eagle_101> you mean where it says applications?
* Eagle_101 is new at this as well :P
<n-iCe> yes
<Eagle_101> hang on ... I did something to that by mistake ;) let me find that again
<Eagle_101> type in terminal xfce4-menueditor
<Eagle_101> !xfce4-menueditor
<n-iCe> how can i join to terminal
<n-iCe> is isn't there the menu
<Eagle_101> oh go to applications >> system >> terminal (remember where that sucker is, its useful ;) )
<n-iCe> god
<n-iCe> you didn't understand me
<n-iCe> I don't have the menu i don't have applications
<n-iCe> How can i show applications
<Eagle_101> eeee
<Eagle_101> hang on ... what do you have ?
<Eagle_101> ok
<Eagle_101> n-iCe: do this...
<Eagle_101> don't do it until I'm done ok?
<n-iCe> ok
<cycro> alt + f2
<Eagle_101> damn :D
<Eagle_101> that works :D
* Eagle_101 had a harder method
<Eagle_101> do that
<cycro> lol
<n-iCe> There what i need to write?
<s|k_> hrm
<Eagle_101> xfce4-menueditor
<Eagle_101> put that in there
<s|k> hrm
<Eagle_101> aha
<Eagle_101> n-iCe: I've got a better way
<Eagle_101> you have a menubar at the top right?
<Eagle_101> right click it
<n-iCe> done
<Eagle_101> you should see something that says "add"
<Eagle_101> then type in the find box there xfce menu
<Eagle_101> drag that icon to the toolbar
<s|k> what's a good rss reader in xubuntu?
<Eagle_101> !rss
<s|k> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> why does it not listen to me :P
<s|k> !aggregator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aggregator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s|k> :/
<s|k> hrm
<n-iCe> isnpt
<n-iCe> <s|k> hrm thre
<n-iCe> doesn't exist xfce menu
<Eagle_101> n-iCe: does firefox not have one?
<n-iCe> ah ?
<n-iCe> i'm going to reinstall linux
<n-iCe> thankyou anyway
<cycro> lol
<cycro> linux ate 180gb of my data :(
<n-iCe> i did it !!
<n-iCe> :)
<cycro> gg
<pleia2> s|k: I used sage in firefox for a while, works nice
<pleia2> s|k: http://sage.mozdev.org/
<s|k> sage
<s|k> thanks
<n-iCe> thanks Eagle_101
<vidd> hi-all
<vidd> got a slight problem:
<vidd> i tried to apt-get install an app without removing the cd from my sourses list
<vidd> now my terminal ([ctrl] [alt] [f1] ) is locked....
<Eagle_101> cycro: not that I know of
<vidd> any way to break out of it so i can edit my sourses list?
<Eagle_101> oops
<Eagle_101> vidd: :S
<vidd> ...without rebooting?
<Eagle_101> n-iCe: welcome
<Eagle_101> vidd:  not that I know of (I'm very new to this)
<cycro> lmao
<cycro> mm
* vidd has tried escape...[alt] [esc] , no luck
<cycro> is tehre a reason i cant boot off of a live cd anymore?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vidd: ctrl+c work?
<vidd> cycro, is the cd damaged?
<cycro> no
<cycro> not at all
<cycro> it just wont boot up
<vidd> PuMpErNiCkLe, let me try
<cycro> it loads grub
<vidd> ty PuMpErNiCkLe  that did the trick
<vidd> cycro, sounds like your system bios is set to boot hd then cd
<vidd> edit your bios toi verify
<cycro> no, i jsut checked
<vidd> does the cd work on another system?
<cycro> good idea
<vidd> PuMpErNiCkLe, this was the first time i was trying to install new apts using CLI only....
<vidd> i usually just use synaptic
<n-iCe> Thank you guys , gracias !
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vidd: ctrl + c is just a generic cli 'break' key combination.
<cycro> wtf
<cycro> how do i burn an iso?
* vidd recomends installing gnomebaker
<vidd> but im new to the wonderful world of CLI
* vidd is sure there is a lighter alternative, but he has know clue what it is or how to use it
<cycro> i see
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's graveman, and for command line tools there's cdrecord.
<vidd> alot of hard liner Xubanites (=] ) prefer ultra-light options, but i go with what i KNOW works
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (cdrecord has been forked, and the equivalent tool in Feisty is called wodim.)
<vidd> I just uninstyall gnomebaker after im done using it
<cycro> loil
<cycro> how bout xrecordf?
<cycro> i mean
<cycro> xfburn
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Judging by the number of complaints I see about it, that's perhaps not the best tool available.
<vidd> im sure it works...but i never had any luck with it....i just end up with a bunch of coasters
<cycro> damnn
<vidd> gat yourself a brand new coaster?
<cycro> a couple
<cycro> luckily they're rw
<cycro> what is the freeburn option?
<vidd> not sure
<n-iCe> Rebooting brb
* vidd has a whole spool of cd-r coasters
<cycro> im using gnomebaker now
<cycro> much better
<cycro> has auto detect for speed
* vidd always selects 1x....
<cycro> lol..
<vidd> cuzz i never know what system is getting the cd next
<cycro> i use 24 max
<vidd> some older (like pre-98 systems) cant read cd's burned at faster then 4x
<cycro> i dont have nay
<cycro> lol
<cycro> when i try to remove xfburn
<cycro> using synaptic
<cycro> it says i also need to remove xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> and the el-super-cheapo disks i buy cant recoard faster then 4x
<vidd> xubuntu-desktop is a "grabber" package....
<vidd>  it dont DO anything ...just requires all the default apps
<vidd> you remove a default app, you need to remove the dummy package as well
<vidd> and xfburn is a default app
<cycro> so is it bad if i do that?
<vidd> not at all
<cycro> oh
<cycro> -_-
<vidd> xubuntu-desktop is only useful on first install
<cycro> really
<vidd> if you read the discribtion in synaptic, it will tell you it is safe to uninstall
<cycro> very well
<cycro> my cd is done
<cycro> i shall reboot and see wat happens..
<cycro> hopefuly i can recover some data
<Eagle_101> ok, anyone have an idea on how to properly install twisted-python?
<Eagle_101> http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/TwistedProject
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info python-twisted
<ubotu> python-twisted: Event-based framework for internet applications (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
* Eagle_101 blinks
<Eagle_101> how did you do that!
<Eagle_101> I tried twisted-python
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Experience with slightly off packagenames.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I only searched for 'twisted'.
<Eagle_101> ah :D
<Eagle_101> how did you do the search?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Search function in Synaptic, but you can also do `apt-cache search twisted` for the same results.
<soweto76> Eagle_101, check out: man apt-cache  .... search regex [ regex ... ] 
<soweto76>           search performs a full text search on all available package lists
<soweto76>           for the regex pattern given.
<soweto76> well, perhaps that mess will give you a clue eh.
<Eagle_101> soweto76:  ;)
<Eagle_101> so I type man apt-cache search regex twisted
<Eagle_101> and it will search?
<soweto76> Eagle_101, not exactly but you're getting warm -- man apt-cache and do some research on regular expressions for fancy work -- apt-cache search foobar will be handy enough for most purposes.
<Eagle_101> ah ok :D
<Eagle_101> soweto76:  I know how to do regex :D
<soweto76> comes in handy but I am out of practice myself
<Eagle_101> \d{1,3}\.\d{1,3}\.\d{1,3}\.\d{1,3} would be one to find an IP address :D
<soweto76> nice!
<soweto76> you're way ahead of me :)
<Eagle_101> heh
<Prisoner_> good evening
<Eagle_101> howdy
<Prisoner_> anyone use a bittorrent client under Linux
<R[gone] ndom> azureus
<Prisoner_> is it GUI?
<R[gone] ndom> yes
<R[gone] ndom> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Prisoner_> I was using Utorrent under Windows and I thought it worked well
<R[gone] ndom> then utorrent and wine
<R[gone] ndom> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Prisoner_> I know but I haven't tried it yet
<s|k> what's a good ftp client for xubuntu?
<Prisoner_> I'm fairly new to Linux, only been in it for a few weeks
<Prisoner_> just got my Mozilla Thunderbird working under it
<Prisoner_> found instructions in the Ubuntu Forums on how to migrate Thunderbird from XP to Linux and it worked pretty well
<krash123> hi all
<ubuntu_no_worky> hello
<ubuntu_no_worky> can someone here please help me
<krash123> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu_no_worky> they are being real arses in #ubuntu
<ubuntu_no_worky> I have an extra sata hard drive
<ubuntu_no_worky> its ext3, and I want to automount it... but no one can tell me how
<ubuntu_no_worky> just edit the fstab n00b its easy... my grandma can do it your stupid kinda banter
<krash123> so, for dual booting with win, win goes first ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> no windows on this machine
<krash123> im asking for me , lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> oh
<ubuntu_no_worky> sry
<Eagle_101> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> krash123: Installing win, then Linux, is by far the easiest way of doing it, yes.
<Eagle_101> krash123: stick windows first
<Eagle_101> thats how I did it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubuntu_no_worky: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<krash123> k
<krash123> eagle, so, how would you partitionate a 80gb disk for win and xubuntu ..?
<Prisoner_> just downloaded Azareus, thanks
<ubuntu_no_worky> im in ubuntu right now
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<Prisoner_> if you want to share files between XP and Xubuntu, set up a FAT32 partition in addition to the Linux partitions
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Prisoner_: That's not such a big issue now, thanks to ntfs-3g.
<Prisoner_> ok
<Eagle_101> krash123: well I've got mine split 50/50
<Eagle_101> about
<ubuntu_no_worky> I heard its out of beta
<ubuntu_no_worky> I hope feisty will include it
* Eagle_101 favored linux slightly more
<Prisoner_> I've never tried that program, I thought it was still experimental
<Eagle_101> I've set the partitions up so that I have a swap twice the size of my ram
<Prisoner_> that is a good idea
<crimsun> ubuntu_no_worky: it's already in universe.
<crimsun> Candidate: 1:1.0-1
<Eagle_101> and I made a /home/ partition
<Eagle_101> along with a /
<ubuntu_no_worky> I hope its enabled by default...
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah but the repos always have outdated versions
<ubuntu_no_worky> i don't like betas
<crimsun> ubuntu_no_worky: it won't be enabled by default AFAICS.
<crimsun> ubuntu_no_worky: and it's already in; I approved the sync myself.
<ubuntu_no_worky> sweet
<ubuntu_no_worky> I hope they do a spin off
<ubuntu_no_worky> for a kernel module
<krash123> i think it should be like 20 gb for win and win apps.. then 10gb for xubuntu, maybe 512mb for swap ,then 2gb for /home, and the rest fat32 accesible by both OS , is that right ?
<Prisoner_> and sometimes installing stuff not in the repositories can be a pain
<Prisoner_> I have 512mb RAM, I did a 2gb swap just in case I upgrade
<tonyyarusso> I know about abiword and gnumeric - is there a smaller replacement for OOo Impress?
<Prisoner_> btw, anyone tried XFCE 4.4?
<Prisoner_> I think those two apps are OK, but I have OO as well
<krash123> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ubuntu_no_worky> crimsun? do you know a way to automount drives and mountpoints in edgy
<ubuntu_no_worky> it didn't do it automatically when I reinstalled
<krash123> maybe 1gb for swap
<tonyyarusso> Also, what are the differences XFCE-wise between Dapper and Edgy?  I'm not very familiar with the Beta vs RC changelog there.
<krash123> let's se the numbers if they're ok
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_no_worky: pmount with hal presumably is involved
<tonyyarusso> Does Xubuntu have the ability to have desktop icons?
<crimsun> ubuntu_no_worky: anything I need statically automounted is in fstab(5)
<ubuntu_no_worky> ugg I hate messing with config files because I always screw something up
<Prisoner_> they need to fix XFburn so it'll burn from .iso files, and come out with a good DVD burning suite
<ubuntu_no_worky> i like nerolinux
<ubuntu_no_worky> even though its closed source
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<krash123> it's 33gb with win xubuntu swap and /home.. but fat32 partitions can't be as big as 47gb right ? :S
<Prisoner_> didn't know there was a Nero for Linux
<Prisoner_> I had to convert this one video I had in Linux and burn it to DVD in Windows
<Prisoner_> this program called DeVeDe helped me convert from MPEG4 PAL to DVD NTSC, then I burned it using Nero in XP
<ubuntu_no_worky> ya
<ubuntu_no_worky> nerolinux
<ubuntu_no_worky> www.nero.com
<Prisoner_> will Nerolinux work in Xubuntu?
<ubuntu_no_worky> I think so... I use it on ubuntu but had to make my own launcher
<krash123> can you make big fat32 partitions ?
<krash123> like 35gb..
<Prisoner_> I've had trouble installing stuff not in the repositories
<ubuntu_no_worky> does anyone here know how to automatically install sata drives without editing fstabs
<Prisoner_> need to learn though
<krash123> prisioner_, what problem did you have ?
<Prisoner_> usually dependency issues
<Prisoner_> tried to compile from a tarball and it bombed
<Prisoner_> tried to install a .deb file and it didn't work either
<ubuntu_no_worky> i didn't get any dependancy issues off the nerolinux deb
<ubuntu_no_worky> just no default launcher
<Prisoner_> may have to try it
<krash123> .deb should work easy..
<krash123> :S
<ubuntu_no_worky> u can find serials
<ubuntu_no_worky> if u know where to look
<ubuntu_no_worky> *whistles*
<vidd> Prisoner_, installing .debs SHOULD be rather easy.....
<Prisoner_> when I installed OpenOffice 2.1 the first time using Alien, I had a real mess on my hands, had to uninstall everything OO and reinstall
<Prisoner_> I tried to install the .deb file for TOR and it didn't work, not sure why
<vidd> you download them to your desktop, then double click them and then click "install"
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone recommend a slideshow/presentation tool that's lighter weight than OpenOffice.org's Impress?
<krash123> in xubuntu is REALLY easy
<krash123> if i could. anyone does lol
<Prisoner_> I wonder if the problem I had with TOR was I didn't get the old version completely uninstalled
<vidd> from the CLI, you cd to the directory the .deb is in and type "sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb"
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: to create and/or to view?
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah
<ubuntu_no_worky> its annoying
<ubuntu_no_worky> I couldn't get tor to work
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: both, yeah.  I want a drop-in replacement for it, essentially.  OOo takes a really long time to load up
<ubuntu_no_worky> remade a windows box
<ubuntu_no_worky> for tor
<vidd> what ius TOR?
<krash123> !TOR
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know where to get openoffice 2.1 debs
<vidd> ...
<krash123> what's tor ?
<crimsun> ubuntu_no_worky: for feisty?
<ubuntu_no_worky> edgy
<krash123> ubuntu_no_worky, google :)
<Prisoner_> I'll keep that in mind vidd, thanks
<ubuntu_no_worky> tor is like a proxy server
<crimsun> no, but matthias made ones for feisty.
<ubuntu_no_worky> except it uses encryption
<vidd> ...
<krash123> oh, so the defition was correct :P
<krash123> !TOR
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<vidd> what does it do (or NOT do)?
<ubuntu_no_worky> and jumbles around connections through multiple connections
<ubuntu_no_worky> so no one knows who is doing what
<ubuntu_no_worky> even the proxy servers themselves
<ubuntu_no_worky> closes thing to REAL anonymity you can get
<vidd> ah
<crimsun> except there're lists of the proxy nodes.
<vidd> cloak and dagger type stuff
<crimsun> so it's actually quite far from anonymity.
<ubuntu_no_worky> i tried google
<ubuntu_no_worky> but i only found guides on stuff how to use alien on rpms too much for me
<vidd> OOo doesnt have a .deb for its latest?
* vidd hopes on FF to check it out......
<Prisoner_> sometimes you just want to surf anonymously
<crimsun> there are feisty debs (see above)
<vidd> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> howdy
<ubuntu_no_worky> no
<ubuntu_no_worky> only rpm
<krash123> is it possible to connect to internet trough a win computer
<krash123> ?
<crimsun> using ICS? sure, if configured properly.
<Prisoner_> there was a more recent version of .tor available in .deb, that didn't install
<krash123> ubuntu_no_worky, what did you want ill search for you.
<ubuntu_no_worky> the latest open office
<ubuntu_no_worky> ^_^
<krash123> crimsun, ICS? sorry..
<ubuntu_no_worky> thank u
<ubuntu_no_worky> i couldn't find anything for edgy
<cellofellow> krash123: it'd be better to set up a proper *nix gateway than use Windows ICS.
<krash123> ubuntu_no_worky, what's the last version ? lol
<vidd> ICS= Internet Connectiion Sharing
<krash123> so , my bro get his conexion trough the cable-modem , he runs win, i want to share files with him, and the conexion to..
<vidd> it the quickest, easiest, fastest way to spread infections across your home network
<cellofellow> krash123: most routers use linux these days. You could put together a router from old parts and use a gateway-specific distro or just debian to make a nice server/gateway/proxy machine.
<cellofellow> get a router perhaps
<krash123> no $$ lol
<cellofellow> you need a NAT between you and the internet anyway.
<cellofellow> use an old box and make one then
<cellofellow> and a cheap switch
<krash123> i got the switch..
<cellofellow> put the gateway between the switch and the modem, and you'll be in bussiness
<krash123> but its not comfortable to have 3 pcs running for 2 ppl :P
<cellofellow> if the modem has a NAT built in, just use the switch.
<vidd> the 3rd box needs no monitor, keyboasrd or mouse after setup
<cellofellow> stick it in a cupboard and forget about it
<vidd> AND you can connect a printer to it and use it as a printer server to boot!
<cellofellow> you could also add apache and host your own website
<krash123> :O
<krash123> with 128kbps ?
<cellofellow> I didn't know cable went that low
<krash123> i have that )=
<cellofellow> sure, though. I've got 256kbps.
<vidd> sounds like DSL
<krash123> but im about to change to 640kbps
<cellofellow> most likely your website will have low traffic and it won't matter.
<vidd> another use for the 3rd box: media server....app server....
<cellofellow> file server
<krash123> my brother says he read something about modems, and thinks that the speed restriction is in the modem,
<cellofellow> I'd think it'd be the ISP.
<vidd> who is your provider?
<krash123> so you can "hack" the modem and have the max speed.. but..
<krash123> is multicanal, a cable company from Argentina
* cellofellow doesn't worry, we're getting fiber-optic courtesy UTOPIA for christmas
<vidd> oooooo fiber!
<cellofellow> I can wait for that
<vidd> *drool*
<cellofellow> free physical fiber connection, big choice of ISP's.
<cellofellow> yeah, woohoo
<krash123> there's fiber here too, but its only in the Federal Cap. and its too exp lol
<cellofellow> UTOPIA is some Utah government project. The telecom cables will be public like the freeways, and they'll be fast too.
<vidd> dieticians and 'net freaks agree...you can never have too much fibre!!!!
<cellofellow> rofl!!!!!!!!!!
<cellofellow> well, right now I have dirt-cheap 256kbps DSL.
<cellofellow> and christmas is a ways yet.
<vidd> cellofellow, how much is "dirt" in Utah?
<cellofellow> $15 a month
<vidd> not bad
<cellofellow> or $20, can't remember
* cellofellow doesn't pay it
<vidd> my company sells it for 29.95....
<vidd> *the company i WORK for*] 
<krash123> i pay like 35 $ a month, it'll be like 11.8 dollars lol
<cellofellow> we had 256kbps wireless b4 we moved for $15. The wireless was nicer than the telephone.
<vidd> they'd let ME have it for 14 a month
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automount drives on edgy
<cellofellow> add them to /etc/fstab
<cellofellow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<krash123> yeah this chanel looks off-topic lol
<vidd> i like the current icons in fiesty
<ubuntu_no_worky> thanks cello but is there a way to automatically do it
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<cellofellow> krash123: so, seriously, try a linux gateway/server. you can use just kernel-level iptables as a NAT or you can use Squid for a proxy.
<tonyyarusso> Xubuntu can do desktop icons somehow, right?
<krash123> what's nat?  :P
<vidd> tonyyarusso, yes
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: you add a line to fstab and it mounts that drive at boottime
<krash123> *NAT
<tonyyarusso> vidd: how?
<vidd> ... i dont remember.....
<ubuntu_no_worky> well is their a program for this
<ubuntu_no_worky> instead of command line?
<vidd> something about launchers
<ubuntu_no_worky> I thought their used to be
<ubuntu_no_worky> like a disk manager
<ubuntu_no_worky> I could have sworn there was
<cellofellow> Network Address Translation, sometimes called IP Masquerade. It's a kind of firewall. One computer has an outside IP, which it splits into many inside IPs. Subnets and stuff.
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: that's in K/ubuntu
<cellofellow> not xubuntu, sorry you make some sacrifices with the lightweight stuff.
<krash123> :O i saw IP Masquerade in win tcp/ip conf..
<cellofellow> well, Linux does it so much better.
<krash123> but,
<krash123> i dont think i can make up a pc with parts .. :(
<krash123> have only trash around here lol
<cellofellow> I say use Debian, iptables, apache, webadmin, and a pc without a video card and two NIC's.
<ubuntu_no_worky> how do I use it in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> oh, and dnsmasq too
<cellofellow> you should just read !fstab, it's not that hard.
<krash123> without a videoo card ?
<vidd> ya need a motherboard, hard drive and some network cards (2 i think)
<cellofellow> command line required.
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<ubuntu_no_worky> but surely someone has written a program for noobs
<ubuntu_no_worky> to do this
<cellofellow> command line *not* required
<ubuntu_no_worky> I can't find it on google
<krash123> i think the micro is the problem.
<cellofellow> there may be some graphical perl or python script available
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: give me a minute
<vidd> krash123, the micro?
<krash123> micro.. processor :P
<krash123> i dont know "technical" words in english )=
<vidd> yeah...one of those WOULD help....=] 
<krash123> lol
<krash123> :O
<vidd> your english is fine
<krash123> maybe i have the solution :P
<vidd> you write it better then me sometimes
<vidd> =] 
<krash123> for a 5 year study .. lol
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: can you put your /etc/fstab file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell us what the /dev node and fs type the drive is you're trying to mount?
<rmathews> alsamixer identifies my card as SiS S7018, but sound isn't working.  any idea how I can fix this?  I'm on XUbuntu Edgy.
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<ubuntu_no_worky> its k
<ubuntu_no_worky> I will just do it in windows
<ubuntu_no_worky> I'll use this drive in my other machine
<krash123> i must give an exam this year, First Certificate :O
<krash123> its too expensive )=
<krash123> so if i fail.......
<cellofellow> what sort of drive? internal IDE type drive? USB drives should show on the desktop.
<ubuntu_no_worky> maybe feisty will fix this I hope
<cellofellow> fix what?
<ubuntu_no_worky> not autodetecting and mounting drives
<vidd> ubuntu_no_worky, you are on Ubuntu...not Xubuntu...right?
<krash123> yes :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> yes
<krash123> he said that in #ubuntu they didnt help him lol
* cellofellow thinks ubuntu_no_worky has a rather pessimistic name.
<ubuntu_no_worky> haha
<cellofellow> you have to have optimism, and patience, especially in #ubuntu
<ubuntu_no_worky> ive noticed
<krash123> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> ive been called every name in the book
<ubuntu_no_worky> you n00b
<ubuntu_no_worky> just edit your fstab
<vidd> i guess ubuntu_is_making_me_angry was already taken?
<ubuntu_no_worky> it as easy as quatum mechanics
<krash123> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> my grandma could do it
<cellofellow> you want the GUI way, you'll have to ask in #ubuntu. I know nothing of GNOME.
<ubuntu_no_worky> your stupid n00b
<ubuntu_no_worky> LOL
<ubuntu_no_worky> the messages I think I will paste them
<ubuntu_no_worky> and mail them to mark
<ubuntu_no_worky> be like this is why linux is never gonna work
<cellofellow> well, maybe you should ask a different way or just pluck up the courage and do it.
<ubuntu_no_worky> for the masses
<krash123> what's the lastest open office version ?
<krash123> stable..
<vidd> 2.1 i think
<krash123> thanks
<cellofellow> remember it's easier to say "edit this file" or "run this command" than "a menu, b button, c dialog box."
<L234> How to update xfce 4.4?
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: ^
<ubuntu_no_worky> ?
<cellofellow> L234: install/upgrade too Feisty
<ubuntu_no_worky> if there were a gui I don't think I woudl be asking for help though
<cellofellow> actually, no
<ubuntu_no_worky> I can get around gui's pretty well
<cellofellow> it's much simpler to say "edit suchandsuch file" over IRC.
<krash123> but feisty is stable  ?
<cellofellow> no
<krash123> "edit sandwich file" ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> well my point being... I wouldn't be on irc if I had a gui
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehehe
<vidd> then have you tried adding the "mount drive" taskbar ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> *DING*
<ubuntu_no_worky> woot
<krash123> itll be like "eat sandwich file" :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> how do i do that
* cellofellow lets vidd take it from here
<vidd> right click on the taskbar
<vidd> choose "add"
<vidd> "mount Device"
<vidd> click "add"
<vidd> smile
<vidd> have a coke
<ubuntu_no_worky> i tried
<krash123> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> but it only has options for a floppy
<cycro> hello again
<vidd> tell the ubuntu channel "thanks for the 'help'"
<cellofellow> (see my point? takes vidd like five lines to tell you the GUI way. A text way is much quicker.)
<krash123> if you dont smile at the end it doesnt work..
<ubuntu_no_worky> I think that would upset them
<vidd> lol cellofellow
<vidd> exactly my point
<vidd> does the mount drives thing show your drive?
<cellofellow> UNIX USES FSTAB! BUCK AND THE COURAGE AND EDIT IT. Or I do believe that Ubuntu has a graphical utility for editing it.
<ubuntu_no_worky> just floppy and floppy1
<cellofellow> it's parsing fstab
<vidd> :/
<ubuntu_no_worky> shouldn't that automatically do it though
<vidd> not automatically
<cellofellow> HAL will automatically handle USB drives and other hotplug stuff. fstab is for permanent things.
<cellofellow> permanent is NOT automatic, transient, like USB stuff, is.
<vidd> its a front end for "mount" an umaount" [i think] 
<cellofellow> looks like that to me, there's similar stuff for xfce.
<ubuntu_no_worky> can i make hal do it
<vidd> then write a hal script and add it to your autostarted apps
<cellofellow> not without editing a dozen files. fstab will do it in one. besides, I'm sure there's a gui util in the System menu somewhere.
* vidd would be happen to install gnome and reasearch the solution......
<cellofellow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vidd> but this box would CHOKE to death on gnome
<krash123> so, ANY pc should work as "router" like we talked before?
<cellofellow> pastebin your fstab file and someone will edit it for you.
<vidd> krash123, yep
<krash123> :D
<cellofellow> krash123: needs at least two network connections, but yes.
<cellofellow> (my router is a little router machine, but I still have a fancy-dancy server.) (fancy is a pentium with 32MB RAM.)
<krash123> with motherboard, micro-processor, 2 network cards.. and ? monitor for the setting up nothing else ?
<krash123> disk :P
<cellofellow> you may want a monitor for the install, but not for use
<cellofellow> s/may/will
<vidd> need a hard drive
<cellofellow> bigger the better
<krash123> lol
<cellofellow> my server has a measly 1.5GB, so I can't use it as a file server
<krash123> cellofellow i put the monitor 
<vidd> can it print for ya cellofellow ?
<krash123> he's happy because his prints :P
<cellofellow> yes, from linux. samba I still stuck on, so Windows can't print to it. at least, not win9x
<krash123> dont it vidd ?
<vidd> ??
<krash123> if i do that, the router thing, i should install .. ?
<krash123> what distro ?
<cellofellow> use Debian net-install, and load onto it apache, webmin, ssh, dnsmasq, linux takes care of the NAT.
<cellofellow> with net-install, you get everything you need and nothing you don't. All apt-based
<krash123> so ill learn a lot if i do that :D
<cellofellow> not as much as if you were to use slack or gentoo, but lots yes.
<krash123> :)
<krash123> i can try slack here then :)
<cellofellow> you'll have to read up on iptables.
<krash123> read on where ?
<vidd> google is a wonderful resource....
<krash123> shittttt ,its raining )=
<cellofellow> iptables is the utility that configures the kernel firewall.
<krash123> kernel firewall.. yeah, ill learn a lot :P
<vidd> !language | krash123
<ubotu> krash123: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cellofellow> it's used in startup scripts.
<krash123> ouchhhhhhh, its raining )=
<krash123> :D
<vidd> MUCH better
<vidd> yer english is MUCH better then you let on.....
<vidd> =] 
<cellofellow> I say use dnsmasq for the server cause it provides DHCP and DNS services.
<cellofellow> DHCP for IP addresses, and DNS for name-addresses.
<krash123> yeah i know that :P
<krash123> till that point..
<cellofellow> it's uber-easy to set up
<vidd> so easy your mama can do it
<cellofellow> all of two config files, /etc/hosts and /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<vidd> ?
<cellofellow> not MY momma
<vidd> lol....mine either
<vidd> she just got vista....
<vidd> told her i will no longer provide her with free tech support
<krash123> ubuntu_no_worky still here ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> ya
<ubuntu_no_worky> searching forums and google
<ubuntu_no_worky> still nada
<krash123> lol
<vidd> but i would be happy to slap linux on that shiny new lappy
<krash123> nada is spanish 
<ubuntu_no_worky> LOL
<ubuntu_no_worky> si
<cellofellow> what's LOL in spanish?
<vidd> i thought it was an English slang expression....
<krash123> vista's trash lol its the same as the old win , with a simple effect
<ubuntu_no_worky> ive gotten the message get a refund message about 60 times now
<ubuntu_no_worky> in the #ubuntu
<vidd> ass in NADA dang thing
<krash123> nada = nothing, in spanish
<ubuntu_no_worky> the your a n00b about 10
<krash123> lol , is not traduced, we dont make that type of "abreviations"
<ubuntu_no_worky> and my grandma could edit fstabs in her sleep a few times too
<cellofellow> I think you bumped into the crabby gang, if there is one, I don't hang around in #ubuntu
<krash123> lol = lots of laughs ?
<vidd> laugh out loud
<cellofellow> that's en-internet
<krash123> en-internet ?
<vidd> English-internet
<cellofellow> en-us is English, US.
<krash123> oh :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> <omegabeta> I ftabbed someone once my self.
<ubuntu_no_worky> <omegabeta> then he echoed and went null
<vidd> i speak en-moron
<krash123> "en" means "in" in spanish
<krash123> like "EN la caja" = "IN the box"
<vidd> my favorite expression is:
<vidd> I speak two languasges....English and Moron-ese.....but my English is improving
<krash123> ubuntu_no_worky, in open-office's main page you can download a .tar ... for 2.1.0 version..
<vidd> ubuntu_no_worky, you know what your system sees your drive as?
<krash123> i think it's cheaper buy a router than a micro processor for the motherboard i have -.-
<ubuntu_no_worky> i know
<ubuntu_no_worky> but its not a .deb
<ubuntu_no_worky> so I dont mess with it
<krash123> so ?
<krash123> neh download it :P
<vidd> krash123, then get you a router
<ubuntu_no_worky> if i cant do fstab u think I can do a /make /instal?
<ubuntu_no_worky> :b
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: depends
<vidd> ubuntu_no_worky, i think you would be amazed how what you can do if you try it
<krash123> vidd, i dont want to expend money on a conexion i wll use for a short time... i mean most time ill be playing CS in win :P
<vidd> what is your system seeing your drive as?
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<vidd> CS?
<krash123> vidd, linux is like a "hobbie" :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> I just run 2.1 in wine
<ubuntu_no_worky> it seems to run ok
<ubuntu_no_worky> a lot less headache installing that way
<ubuntu_no_worky> its ironic
* vidd doesnt use wine...he's a recovering alcoholic!
<ubuntu_no_worky> I run most of my foss via wine
<krash123> cuak
<ubuntu_no_worky> because the repos are so outta date
<krash123> vidd, how do you talk like that ?
<krash123> 
<ubuntu_no_worky> lol
<krash123> lol its like "juaz" in Arg :P
<vidd> ....
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: dapper or edgy?
* vidd did [ctrl] [alt] [f1]  and X crashed!
<cellofellow> not good
<krash123> LOL
<cellofellow> X should be on ctrl+alt+f7
<krash123> i think that does not work in my pc :S
<vidd> or will [ctrl] [alt] [esc]  restrart X?
<cellofellow> f1-6 should be the virtual terminals, and f7+ the X sessions
<vidd> ya...i know
<krash123> ah xD
<vidd> you can have more then one x session running?
<krash123> ctrl alt F1 does work lol
<krash123> what does not work is ctrl alt bacspace.. to "restart X"..
<vidd> you are using the [alt]  on the right side of the keyboard?
<krash123> left
<vidd> hmmm....it SHOULD work
<krash123> let's try..
<vidd> cellofellow, does [ctrl] [alt] [esc]  restart X?
<krash123> neh
<cellofellow> vidd: no, it runs xkill, which kills clients. ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X, if you're in X.
<krash123> does not work for me :S
<cellofellow> restart X from console like this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<krash123> yeah i know
<krash123> but its strange..
<krash123> )=
<vidd> what keyboard map you using?
<krash123> ill have to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again after reinstall
<krash123> i dont know
<krash123> its genius
<krash123> apt-get dist-upgrade delays like 3 hs 30 mins :@
<vidd> you had to select the keyboard when installing....or did you do the auto-detect thing?
<cellofellow> I wonder how well Linux supports dvorak keyboards. They're more ergonomic than qwerty keyboards. especially vi.
<cycro> wat does this error mean?
<cycro> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<cellofellow> you need to set up the apt-key stuff
<vidd> you need to add the key to your keyring
<krash123> | sudo apt-key add -
<krash123> after de command for the pkg
<krash123> cycro, what are you trying to install ?
<cycro> wine
<krash123> so ill help
<krash123>  :P
<krash123> cause i can :P
<cycro> ty :P
<cycro> cant i just search
<krash123> its not hard lol
<krash123> what have you done ?
<cycro> um
<cycro> doin wat u todl me
<krash123> put this
<krash123> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<krash123> copy paste
<krash123> that
<krash123> in one terminal
<cycro> done
<krash123> now
<ubuntu_no_worky> ok
<krash123> sudo apt-get update
<cycro> yes
<ubuntu_no_worky> I fixed it half way
<ubuntu_no_worky> I had to make it fat32
<krash123> now sudo apt-get install wine :D
<krash123> :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> and use a windows mount script
<cycro> do u recommend using utorrent with wine>
<cycro> ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know how to check to see how much space a fat32 drive has
<krash123> utorrent ?
<cycro> yes
<krash123> there are torrents for linux :P
<cycro> yeah but utorrent is good
<krash123> they're better than running wine with utorrent ..
<cycro> mm
<krash123> i think
<cycro> well i was gona install azureues
<cycro> i used it on windows
<krash123> ask vidd..
<cycro> right before i deleted everytin ..
<krash123> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cycro> :(
* cellofellow likes utorrent too, but never uses it.
<vidd> what is the command to see if a prograsm is in apt-cache?
<ubuntu_no_worky> ubuntu_no_worky, go back to microsoft
<ubuntu_no_worky> LOL
<cycro> wtf
<cycro> rofl
<cellofellow> vidd: apt-cache search thepackage ?
<cycro> wat does sudo apt-get clean do?
<cellofellow> or dpkg -l | grep aterm?
<krash123> dk
<cellofellow> cycro: clears out the .deb files in /var/cache something
<krash123> ubuntu_no_worky, be patient...
<krash123> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> i fixed it
<ubuntu_no_worky> almost
<krash123> glxgears go slow :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> I just wish I could see the drive
<ubuntu_no_worky> in computer
<vidd> well....night all
<cycro> mm
<ubuntu_no_worky> IT WORKS
<ubuntu_no_worky> IT WORKS
<ubuntu_no_worky> HHAHHAHAHA
<ubuntu_no_worky> IT WORKS
<ubuntu_no_worky> *dances*
<ubuntu_no_worky> its kinda silly I had to make it fat32
<ubuntu_no_worky> and use a script
<ubuntu_no_worky> but hey
<ubuntu_no_worky> it works
<ubuntu_no_worky> ^_^
<cellofellow> fat32 is nice if you want your files to be easily acessable from any OS.
<cellofellow> You can easily hack Windows to read ext2/3
<krash123> :O
<ubuntu_no_worky> I really wanted it to be ext3
<ubuntu_no_worky> but the script wouldn't detect ext3
<ubuntu_no_worky> only windows partitions
<cellofellow> you really, really don't want to edit fstab, do you?
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah
<ubuntu_no_worky> I really dont
<krash123> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehe
<ubuntu_no_worky> anything with the command line
<ubuntu_no_worky> irks me
<krash123> :|
<cellofellow> it'd be so easy, and work with ext3 or xfs or fat32 in fstab
<ubuntu_no_worky> it feels like going back to dos
<krash123> its twice simple
<cellofellow> who said anything about command line?
<ubuntu_no_worky> and editing txt config files is the same
<krash123> -.-
<ubuntu_no_worky> I wantta gui
<ubuntu_no_worky> ^_^
<cellofellow> EVERTYTHING in UNIX is text configs.
<krash123> yeah
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah but guis can be made to edit them
<krash123> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehe
<krash123> how can you make GUI's ?
<krash123> by cli :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> well pref someone else can use the cli to make guis
<cellofellow> you could learn perl or python and make GUI programs to edit them for you.
<ubuntu_no_worky> kinda defeats the purpose
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehe
<cellofellow> probably why there aren't more of those.
<ubuntu_no_worky> is it possible
<ubuntu_no_worky> to scandisk a fat32 part
<ubuntu_no_worky> in ubuntu
<krash123> first, ill learn cpp..
<krash123> then maybe perl :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> I think java will be my first language
<cellofellow> dunno. I've tried defraging a fat32 fs from linux but doesn't seem possible.
<krash123> java makes me remember cellphones, like trashy programs lol
<cellofellow> First VB6, once upon a time, then C, that wasn't a good idea, now Python.
<krash123> why not C?
<ubuntu_no_worky> I think java is the way to go
<ubuntu_no_worky> because you can actually use up to date programs written in java on linux
<ubuntu_no_worky> assuming your JRE is not 10 years old
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehe
<cellofellow> well, /The C Programming Language/ is not a good book to learn programming from. C, yes, if you know how to program, but not to learn how to program.
<krash123> 
<cellofellow> Java is FOSS now.
<krash123> !FOSS
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<cellofellow> Free and Open Source Software
<krash123> :P
<cellofellow> GPL or BSD stuff
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehe
<cycro> how do i install ubuntu ?
<krash123> yeah i know those :P
<cycro> parallel desktop
<ubuntu_no_worky> is it bad
<krash123> you mean gnome ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> I run a seperate machine
<ubuntu_no_worky> and connect to it via vlc
<ubuntu_no_worky> to use it like a dualcore
<cycro> yes
<ubuntu_no_worky> LOL
<cycro> gnome
<krash123> -.-
<krash123> wtf
<cycro> how do i install gnome?
<krash123> its ilogical to install gnome
<krash123> -.-
<cellofellow> install ubuntu-desktop
<cycro> why is it illogical?
<cellofellow> and kubuntu-desktop for kde if you want
<cellofellow> KDE rocks GNOME, and XFCE rocks both.
<cycro> really
<krash123> Xubuntu is supposed to be light - weight... so it doesnt use gnome, cause gnome consumes *too* many resources..
<cycro> and kde?
<krash123> if you have the resources,, then install Ubuntu lol
<krash123> kde is worst than gnome lol
<cellofellow> KDE uses QT instead of GTK, and has its own libs
<cycro> mm
<krash123> KDE > gnome > Xface (talking about resources)
<cycro> so i shud jsut stick to xface?
<krash123> :D
<krash123> why not ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> what is your memory usage in xubuntu compared to ubuntu
<cycro> i duno
<krash123> why not sticking to xface ?
<cycro> i liked ubuntu..
<ubuntu_no_worky> I would go with xfce
<krash123> so why did you change to Xubuntu ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> but all the tutorials for noobs are written for ubuntu
<cycro> i didnt
<krash123> :S
<cycro> i got xubuntu for my gf
<cycro> and decided to install it as well
<krash123> oh
<cycro> yeah
<krash123> well, actually Xface is great for me :D
<cycro> lol
<cycro> yeah it seems good
<cycro> i duno jack about linux though
<krash123> Xface aiglx and beryl =A
<krash123> you get that sweet cube :P
<cycro> how do u install beryl?
<krash123> somebody told me that beryl didnt run under Xface... 
<krash123> put this in the console.
<krash123> glxinfo | grep renderin
<krash123> tell me what you get ..
<cellofellow> all desktop environments with a separate window manager, like gnome, kde, and xfce, and use Berly.
<cellofellow> Beryl
<cycro> oh i did it before
<krash123> but someone told me that 
<cycro> and it said ok
<cycro> i installed beryl before, but on ubuntu
<krash123> but now it said ok to ?
<krash123> *too
<cellofellow> you can use beryl instead of xfwm4
<cellofellow> I like xfwm4 though.
<cycro> yes it says ok
<krash123> !xfwm4
<ubotu> xfwm4: window manager of the Xfce project. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1svn+r23334-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1192 kB, installed size 7476 kB
<cellofellow> I tried beryl, it didn't like me for some reason. Said it couldn't find xgl even though it was running. I gave up then.
<krash123> then go to beryl's page and there are tuto's for every video cards..
<cycro> so how do i install it
<krash123> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cycro> mhm
<krash123> cellofellow, you have an ati video card ?
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone found any debs for the new openoffice 2.1 for edgy
<cellofellow> nvidia-legacy
<krash123> :O
<krash123> i used the last nvidia..
<cellofellow> ubuntu_no_worky: there are some in the Feisty repos.
<cellofellow> krash123: it's a RIVA TNT2
<krash123> i had a tnt2 before :D
<cellofellow> !openoffice feisty
<krash123> 64 mb right ?
<cellofellow> I think
<cycro> ok good night folks
<ubuntu_no_worky> will they work for edgy
<cellofellow> the syntax for ubotu has changed recently
<cellofellow> maybe
<cellofellow> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<cellofellow> why do you NEED OOo 2.1? 2.0.4 works for me.
<eclipse> hello. i resized linux partition and then installed xp on free space. is there a way i can fix grub from within windows?
<krash123> when is supposed to release the feisty stable version??
<cellofellow> best way is to run grub-install from the livecd
<eclipse> thing is i lost cd and im out of blanks
<cellofellow> april, it's called 7.04 for a reason.
<cellofellow> :(
<krash123> i didnt know it was called that way 
<cellofellow> there may be a way to download a GRUB floppy image
<eclipse> i dont have a floppy drive
<krash123> -.-
<eclipse> lol
<cellofellow> you are so screwed
<krash123> hehe
<eclipse> i suppose i could use a blank dvd for livecd :(
<cellofellow> download the DVD version.
<krash123> its just a dollar..
<krash123> how much does a DVD cost there ?
<eclipse> i dont know
<krash123> balnk DVD..
<eclipse> like 50 cents if i get a spindle
<cellofellow> I have DVD version from Linux Magazine here. (I don't subscribe, but a friend does.)
<cellofellow> dvd will work with a CD image.
<eclipse> yea
<cellofellow> eclipse: do you have NO floppy drive, or just no floppy drive in the disk? or is a lappy?
<cellofellow> s/disk/box
<cellofellow> you can always pilfer one from another box
<eclipse> laptop
<krash123> oh.
<cellofellow> :/ drat
<eclipse> theres no way i can like use windows boot loader?
<cellofellow> *windows* boot loader
<cellofellow> there may be a way to put grub in the MBR with Windows, but you'll have to google.
<krash123> when i first tried linux, installed mandrake 10.1, and then win.. LILO worked fine and i could select wich OS i liked to run ..
<cellofellow> it's best to install Windows THEN Linux, cause Windows installs its own bootloader in the mbr, wiping lilo or grub.
<cellofellow> nighty night.
<hackerrusty> Can anybody help me with a Mac install/partition problem?
<hackerrusty> Is this thing on? :)
<Eagle_101> :S
<Eagle_101> oops
<rimmington> !xtightvncviewer
<ubotu> xtightvncviewer: virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-19 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<tictacaddict> could I check in a script whether sudo has timed out or not
<tictacaddict> from the last time a password was entered
<crimsun> that's not a sound semantic approach
<crimsun> instead, just assume that it has not timed out. Let libgksu/ sudo handle that on its own.
<tictacaddict> weeell I was trying to handle it with just Xdialog and sudo
<tictacaddict> it works fine if I do sudo -k first
<Mobadass> yo
<Mobadass> ok BIG problem
<Mobadass> i installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu and if i try to use any of the options in settings i get "Xfce Settings Manager error:
<Mobadass> No such plugin "(nameofplugin)"" i upgraded to feisty herd 5 and SAME problem can anyone help?
<Mobadass> otherwise i LOVE xfce!
<Doble> Hi, I'm searchin some usable kernel boot arguments because my usb devices doesn't work at all.
<AlmaNegra> hola?
<AlmaNegra> \join
<hyper_ch> hiho, isn't there a mozilla suite anymore in feisty?
<hyper__ch> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<assasukasse> i am trying herd5, i must say that the composite in xubuntu is GREAT, which videocard does it work with?
<robinlinth> Hey. Anyone have handy things for Xfce like a beagle applet? and stuff like that? things that make life easier?
<TheSheep> robinlinth: check out tracker, mpd, zim
<robinlinth> zim?
<robinlinth> TheSheep, what's zim?
<TheSheep> robinlinth: zim desktop wiki
<TheSheep> robinlinth: something like tomboy but much lighter
<robinlinth> ooh!
<robinlinth> and tracker?
<TheSheep> something like beagle but *much* lighter
<robinlinth> i like it! have more?
<TheSheep> hmm... backstep for iconifying icons
<robinlinth> how to get Tracker on Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> 3ddesk for beryl-like rotating desktops
<TheSheep> robinlinth: it should bei n the repos in feisty
<TheSheep> skippy for expose-like windows switching
<robinlinth> TheSheep, I'm on Edgy. How to get tracker?
<TheSheep> robinlinth: http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/Edgy/
<TheSheep> robinlinth: http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/
<robinlinth> When will the new Xfce be in Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> robinlinth: it's there since several months
<TheSheep> robinlinth: in Feisty
<robinlinth> TheSheep, But i'm in Edgy and DON'T want feisty!
<TheSheep> robinlinth: well, edgy uses the older xfce. It's been build around it, tested with it, etc. You can install new xfce yourself if you want, but it won't be Edgy anymore. The new version of xubuntu is Feisty and it will be build around the new xfce and tested with it.
<TheSheep> robinlinth: that's how it works
<robinlinth> hmm.. that kind of sucks
<kalikiana> robinlinth, just use the graphical installer and install xfce 4.4.0 to /usr/bin
<hyper_ch> hiho
<akao> hey guys, what's the equivalent to ctrlaltdel in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> akao: equivalent of ctrlaltdel where?
<TheSheep> akao: ubuntu displays the login screen right after boot, you don't need ctrlaltdel
<akao> well
<akao> i guess the task manager
<akao> xubuntu has been freezing up and i'd like to know how to kill the task that's causing it
<akao> it's also possible that it's the operating system and not a particular program
<TheSheep> open termnal, type 'ps x', then see the PID of the process you want to kill and type 'kill PID'
<fxr>  hi i need to use ktorrent 2.1 for a tracker m on.. where do i get the update?
<pleia2> akao: you can also open a terminal and type "top" - which will show you real time usage statistics on programs running
<robinlinth> Anyone know a good lightweight app for searching files on your computer?
<akao> the problem is that everything freezes up, mouse, keyboard.. no interaction
<TheSheep> akao: sounds like either a graphics driver, a kernel or hardware problem
<akao> ok
<TheSheep> akao: when does it happen?
<akao> yeah i was just wondering if there was any last ditch commands i could run
<akao> it's sporadic, haven't noticed a particular task that i'm doing that causes it to freeze
<TheSheep> check the logs in /var/log
<akao> last time i was checking out themes for xfce in firefox and it froze
<TheSheep> akao: linux doesn't normally crash randomly
<akao> right
<akao> but i haven't noticed it occuring say when i open a program.. usually all i have open is firefox and i'm browsing
<TheSheep> akao: there are some bugs related to firefox and various graphics drivers
<TheSheep> akao: especially nvidia
<akao> i'm using a trident video card.. it's a relatively old laptop.
<TheSheep> akao: Toshiba?
<akao> yeah it's a portege 3500
<TheSheep> I found Bug #13101
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 13101 in xorg "Problems with Trident CyberBlade XP4m32 on Toshiba Tecra M1" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/13101
<TheSheep> not sure if it's related
<akao> i'll check it out
<akao> i mean the freezing isn't al that common
<akao> maybe once every 4 or 5 hours of regular use
<akao> it's probably firefox related like you said since that's all i've been using really
<TheSheep> also this Bug #68814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68814 in xorg "Edgy X vesa driver blank screen on Toshiba Portege R100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68814
<TheSheep> akao: if you experience any of these bugs (or something similar), it's good to leave a comment there, so that they at least know it's not a single user
<akao> I'll do that, going to keep an eye out for the freezing to see if i can isolate it.
<akao> thanks sheep
<TheSheep> :)
<robinlinth> Now I need something like Windows Movie Maker. Anyone got?
<rmd_> xfce4 looks so much nicer with the panel off, a couple gdesklets, and the desktop icons showing only minimized application icons
<robinlinth> rmd_, ooh, tell me how, tell me how!
<robinlinth> i mean, how to make the desktop show minimized stuff
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> hold on
<rmd_> let me find it again
<robinlinth> ok
<rmd_> desktop settings
<rmd_> at the bottom it says "Desktop Icons"
<rmd_> click the dropdown and change it to "Minimized Applications"
<rmd_> under the "Behavior" tab
<robinlinth> hmm... that's nice
<robinlinth> but i still have that panel
<robinlinth> just remove the taskbar?
<rmd_> to remove the panel you right click, chose "customize panel" and click the "-" once you have the right panel selected.
<robinlinth> ok, now i have the desktop set to minimize icons and the panel very small at the right hand side of the screen. Shows a menu button, commandline, pager, systray, and a clock
<TheSheep> rmd_: then it's not xfce that "looks", it's gdesklets...
<robinlinth> thank you for the tip :)
<robinlinth> and it's on autohide, too
<rmd_> TheSheep, no, Xfce looks nicer without xfce-panel running, but the window manager working, the compositor on and Xfce is what is minimixing the applications to the desktop
<TheSheep> rmd_: I use backstep, this way I can still have the device icons on the desktop
<rmd_> so, yes, the gdesklets look nice, but the option to minimize to the desktop, use the compository to make decorations prettier, and
<rmd_> ah.  i don't like having device icons on my desktop
<rmd_> i dont even like launchers on my desktop
<rmd_> i like the minimized applications there because it allows me to get rid of the panel completely
<rmd_> ... i had no idea that ripping a dvd took an hour
<TheSheep> rmd_: well, since there is no other way to access the devices than through desktop icons or panel in Thunar, and I do not tolarete panel in Thunar...
<rmd_> TheSheep, you're not a thunar fan?
<TheSheep> rmd_: oh, I *love* thunar, just not it's exploder-like side panel
<TheSheep> s/it's/its
<rmd_> ah
<TheSheep> if only the devices were listed in the 'go' menu
<TheSheep> or in some panel applet
<rmd_> hmm
<TheSheep> and no, the "mount devices" applet doesn't solve this
<rmd_> *wreowr*
<rmd_> i figured you just wanted devices automagically added to a menu
<robinlinth> tell me too!
<rmd_> robinlinth, TheSheep is lamenting the fact that the option is not available, that we know of
<TheSheep> rmd_: actually I'm interested in any way of accessing them other than desktop/sidebar icons
<TheSheep> rmd_: a command line option for thunar would be enough
<rmd_> i guess i dont get you, then.  cause you can just browse to /media
<TheSheep> rmd_: but if I just run "Thunar /media/cdrom", it goes to the directory, but doesn't mount the device
<rmd_> yours doesn't automount?
<TheSheep> rmd_: you can't mount it from there
<TheSheep> rmd_: auto-anything is the root of all evil :)
<rmd_> okay
<rmd_> so
<rmd_> you dont want an automount
<rmd_> and you dont want to "mount" in terminal
<TheSheep> besides, I cannot automount floppy or unmount these devices
<rmd_> and you dont want to right click the sidebar in thunar because you hate it...
<TheSheep> no, I want it to work like with the desktop icons -- I select it and it is mounted
<TheSheep> rmd_: I don't mind right-clicking, I'ts the sole presence of the side panel, taking up half of the window, that I hate :)
* rmd_ punches conky
<rmd_> why the hell is dvd::rip transcoding my dvd a second time
<rmd_> holy crap
<ipfw> rmd_:  some do 2-3pass encoding for better quality
<rmd_> ipfw, yeah, i just found the option for 2pass encoding
<rmd_> i really didnt imagine ripping this dvd would take this long.  not sure why
<ipfw> 2pass is worth it imho, but normally 3pass does little for it
<ipfw> rmd_:  tried dvdshrink through wine ?
<rmd_> nah.  this is the first dvd i've ever ripped
<rmd_> worth the laggishness of wine?
<ipfw> mrbass.org/dvdshrink
<ipfw> to just rip a normal dvd title, its easy/fast and good qual ... you end up with a 4G iso default
* rmd_ watches his cpu temp go up 10 degrees
<ipfw> for major encoding, down to 1G or less, you should probably stick with something like dvdrip or acidrip
<rmd_> yeah
<rmd_> id like to keep it smaller
<robinlinth>   I'm working with a workspace system like this: "Web - Chat - Download - Creative - Notes - Games - System", but the pager only shows squares. How can i make it show names or at least remember me which workspace it is?
<rmd_> uhm
<rmd_> have you right-clicked the pager and clicked on properties/configuration?
<rmd_> i'm not entirely sure that the default xfce-panel pager plugin has that option
<TheSheep> robinlinth: the naming of workspaces was removed because nobody used it ;)
<rmd_> there ya go then
<rmd_> on the other hand, i remember that WindowMaker used to flash the workspace name whenever you changed...
<rmd_> but this was... god.... over 4 years ago?
<TheSheep> well, actually I lied, the workspaces can be named
<rmd_> but the whole flashing up thing
<TheSheep> it's just not used anywhere
<ipfw> windowMaker ... boy that brings back memories
<robinlinth> Yeah, i named em, but i don't see the names
<ipfw> TheSheep:  I like to name my workspaces
<rmd_> i remember screenshots from back in the day... and the "impressive" windowmaker screens had like... dock entries 75% around the screen and crap lik ethat
<TheSheep> Henry, Charlie, Bob, Richard... :P
<ipfw> robinlinth:  in gnome (ubuntu-desktop) I can either see the windows in the pager, or the name of the workspace ... I like the kde pager, it can do both at the same time
<robinlinth> ipfw, here, it won't.
<TheSheep> ipfw: if you middle-click on the desktop, you can see the workspace names
<robinlinth> Ok, my setup is as follows now: I have one panel on the bottom left, with the Xfce menu, a button listing all windows on all workspaces, a command line, systray, and a clock. Bottom right panel has only a pager. Minimized apps go to desktop.
<robinlinth> All that with a mac look and a blue wallpaper ^^
<robinlinth> Now how to make the menu show small icons?
<rmd_> can you get a screenshot and upload it to imageshack or osmething?
<robinlinth> ok
<robinlinth> how to make screenshots in Xfce?
<rmd_> robinlinth, you can use the gimp
<rmd_> there's a command you could use on the command line, but i cant remember
<ffxr> robinlinth theres a panel plugin ..
<robinlinth> http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/3007/screenshotxfceoz1.png
<robinlinth> the screenshot.
<ffxr> how'd you set the transparency for just that section.. i wanna do that with thunar,, but i canneigh work out how..
<robinlinth> that's only with Xchat
<rmd_> ffxr, that's xchat
<ffxr> oh i see it has its own transparency feature?
<robinlinth> Yep.
<robinlinth> Guys - Terminal won't let me have transparency. It is black. Why
<rmd_> its in the preferences section under appearance
<robinlinth> yeah, but it's still black
<robinlinth> i set it to be transparent
<rmd_> did you change the transparency level?
<robinlinth> Yes. Still no changes
<robinlinth> ok now i changed it a little and get a REALLY weird background
<rmd_> post another screenshot
<rmd_> of the terminal screwing up
<robinlinth> http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/4476/screenshotweirdterminalfp2.png
<robinlinth> Fixed it. xfdesktop wasn't running
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> imageshack won't let me upload my .png :-(
<robinlinth> weird.
<robinlinth> take the screenie again
<rmd_> there it went
<rmd_> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7413/screeniepx3.png
* rmd_ walks off to do the dishes and stuff
<robinlinth> That's ugly! i suggest you change the fonts
<rmd_> i suggest you never tell a man his desktop setup is ugly
<rmd_> aaaanyway
* rmd_ wanders off.  for really.
<robinlinth> :P
<Mobadass> hi
<rmd_> hi
<Mobadass> ive got a problem
<Mobadass>  i installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu and if i try to use any of the options in settings i get "Xfce Settings Manager error: No such plugin "(nameofplugin)"" i upgraded to feisty herd 5 and SAME problem can anyone help?
<rmd_> hmm
<rmd_> how did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<Mobadass> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Mobadass> then i upgraded to feisty (with cd) to see if  it could fix it and it didnt
<rmd_> well yeah
<rmd_> but i can't think of *why* that would happen
<Mobadass> ive tried reinstalling mcs-plugins but that didn't work
<rmd_> give me a sec and i'll look at something
<Mobadass> ok thanks
<rmd_> okay
<rmd_> open up synaptic and search for "xfce4" and look around at the xfce4-*-plugin packages
<Mobadass> ok done
<rmd_> are they installed?
<Mobadass> most of them
<J-_> what's a good lightweight web browser (not text-based) that can be easily run on a 600 MHz computer running xubuntu?
<rmd_> Mobadass, did you perhaps notice that the ones that are not installed are the ones you cannot use from the settings app?
<TheSheep> J-_: there is an obvious lack of such applications, otherwise xubuntu would sport one by default
<TheSheep> J-_: try dillo -- not text-based but no css support
<Mobadass> no i cant run any of them
<TheSheep> J-_: you can also try opera
<J-_> k cool, thanks.
<Mobadass> im gunna reinstall all plugins
<rmd_> Mobadass, that's about I can think of, too.  You're got a very strange problem indeed.
<Mobadass> i know its really starting to piss me off
<rmd_> i imagine
<Mobadass> oh did i mention im using 64 bit
<rmd_> no, you didnt
<Mobadass> could that be a problem?
<rmd_> i don't know.  it might be worth asking in #ubuntu
<Mobadass> ok
<Mobadass> heh other than this xfce is awesome its sooo fast
<rmd_> yeah
<rmd_> i hope you get it figured out
<Mobadass> i have another idea i could move my home folder to another partition and install xubuntu but that would be a last resort
<Maximilian1st> Hi everyone.
<Maximilian1st> I have a question, does everyone here have the options to enable/disable the home, trash, file system and removable media icons from the desktop in the desktop manager dialog window?
<rmd_> Maximilian1st, it's under desktop settings in the behavior tab
<Maximilian1st> Is this an Ubuntu setting? Or does the standard Xfce has this implemented?
<rmd_> Maximilian1st, desktop icon settings are fairly common to desktop environment
<Maximilian1st> Thank you rmd_ , this feature is a ubuntu hack, just had the answer on the Xfce channel.
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> well
<rmd_> there you go then
<Maximilian1st> I was just wondering why it wasn't  described in xfdesktop's documentation.
<rmd_> so
<rmd_> okay, being as specific as you can
<rmd_> would you tell me what exactly the ubuntu hack entails?
<Maximilian1st> The possiblity to  enable/disable the home, trash, file system and removable media icons from the desktop in the desktop manager dialog window
<Maximilian1st> Which is a hidden option in standard Xfce.
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> got cha
<Mobadass> bah reinstalling didn't work
<rmd_> that is so damn wierd
<rmd_> have you double checked their location?
<redebr2818> how to install xubuntu with disket??
<redebr2818> booting with disket..
<rmd_> redebr2818, you download the desktop cd and boot from that.  when it's all booted, you double click install.  done.
<redebr2818> rmd_ old pc.. my pc can't boot with cd
<rob-west> y is the splash screen for xubuntu a mouse
<rmd_> rob-west, small and fast
<rob-west> why cant u change it
<rmd_> redebr2818, look around on the web for alternatives, then
<rmd_> more specifically, ubuntu.org
<rmd_> rob-west, you can
<redebr2818> ahn
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sigh...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<PuMpErNiCkLe> First link has alternative install methods.
<Mobadass> what do you mean <rmd_> have you double checked their location?
<rob-west> does xubuntu come on DVD
<rob-west> or is that just Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<Mobadass> Ubuntu CD Xubuntu CD Kubuntu DVD
<polytan> hi
<polytan> when will xfce4.4 stable included into xubuntu ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's been included for Feisty.
<polytan> be included*
<polytan> and not for edgy ?
<TheSheep> polytan: once the release is released, the versions of programs in it don't change
<polytan> ?
<TheSheep> polytan: otherwise you'd have to do all the testing again
<polytan> so there is no evolution in ubuntu
<polytan> ?
<TheSheep> polytan: there is, each new release has new versions of programs
<TheSheep> polytan: every 6 months
<polytan> yes but currently the is just a modified version of a beta one
<polytan> and ther stable 's been released weeks ago
<TheSheep> polytan: that's the newest that was available when edgy was released
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ubuntu doesn't do rolling releases.  Once it's hit version freeze, that's it for that release.
<TheSheep> finished, ready, self-contained product
<polytan> i used to use gentoo
<polytan> so i'm really surprised
<TheSheep> polytan: it has benefits -- you can write a specific howto for specific version and be sure that it will work
<TheSheep> polytan: or install the same version on a second computer and be sure it works the same
<J-_> wooo opera worked a lot faster than firefox, and epiphany =D although dillo was kinda weird.
<J-_> Now I have my mom on xubuntu, no more windoze =D
<Mobadass> cool
<Mobadass> im trying to get my mom to switch
<Mobadass> but first lol i need a cd to burn it on 100 DVD's but no CD's lol
<Mobadass> when feist's released ill make her switch
<Mobadass> *feisty
<J-_> Her machine went crazy, didn't boot up. so I took out the 64mb ram which was only read. and there was 320mb. 256mb was max for the machine. Hopefully the ram didn't screw it up.
* grazie likes opera too despite being a qt app, but has problems with it on x86 xubuntu for reasons unknown
<J-_> it works alright now, it's a 600MHz machine heh. hold as heck
<Mobadass> lol
<J-_> old*
<J-_> I could install Enlightenment, but I haven't successfully had it configured on my system. So I don't know what I'm doing with it yet.
<tute666> Hey.  does anybody have a similar problem with xfce-desktop.  the memory footprint is around 300Mb, is this normal?
<R[gone] ndom> tute666, probably yeah
<R[gone] ndom> linux will use as much ram as possible until it gets low
<R[gone] ndom> for caching data and such
<TheSheep> R[gone] ndom: but that's not displayed as "used" memory
<tute666> R[gone] ndom: the only problem is that it never frees memory.  2 days after the init of the xsession, its bloody unusable.
<R[gone] ndom> TheSheep, depends how he was measuring it
<R[gone] ndom> hm thats weird
<tute666> 2 ways.  system monitor, pc sluggishness.
<TheSheep> tute666: do you know which app takes all the memory?
<tute666> yes.  im  xfce-desktop and xfce-menu.  around 250mb each
<tute666> give or take
<TheSheep> hmm.. which xubuntu?
<tute666> 6.10
<TheSheep> there was a leak in them, but it was plugged ages ago
<TheSheep> dapper
<TheSheep> ah, no, edgy
<TheSheep> sorry
<R[gone] ndom> yeah really
<R[gone] ndom> heh
<R[gone] ndom> random   28442  0.0  0.0   2800   752 pts/4    R+   14:27   0:00 grep xfce-desktop
<tute666> anyways, im compiling from source, lets see if something changes.
<R[gone] ndom> random   28465  0.0  0.0   2796   748 pts/4    R+   14:27   0:00 grep xfce-menu
<R[gone] ndom> thats what ive got
<TheSheep> Bug #87925
<tute666> :S
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87925 in xfdesktop4 "Xfce4.4 using too much memory; possible memory leaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87925
<R[gone] ndom> up 4 days
<R[gone] ndom> lololol
<tute666> ooh, i looked in the xfce bugzilla.  not in launchpad
<R[gone] ndom> I pasted the grep
<R[gone] ndom> I fail at life
<TheSheep> tute666: it's fixed in xfce long time ago
<tute666> xD
<TheSheep> tute666: remember, xubuntu used beta xfce
<R[gone] ndom> yeah weird
<R[gone] ndom> why hasnt edgy been updated?
<R[a] ndom> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<R[a] ndom> but 4.4.0 is out
<R[a] ndom> came out more than a month ago
<tute666> TheSheep: happened with both versions
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: unfortunately edgy came out more than 3 months ago
<tute666> im running 4.40
<tute666> 4.4.0
<R[a] ndom> and they won't update it?
<R[a] ndom> i thought that was the point of software updates..
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: of course they will, Feisty uses 4.4.0
<R[a] ndom> I meant in edgy
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: no, these are only for security and critical bugfixes
<R[a] ndom> huh
<R[a] ndom> Ive never really paid attention before
<TheSheep> it's the third time I'm explaining it
<TheSheep> today
<TheSheep> :)
<R[a] ndom> probably cause it doesnt make a lot of sense
<cycro> hello
<R[a] ndom> if there are problems with this ver, and the new one is better.
<TheSheep> ubuntu is a finished product, once it's released, it's all set
<cycro> quick questi
<cycro> on
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: you'd have to spend 2 months again to test it against all other apps in it
<cycro> if i install windows xp on a separate partition, will it mess up grub loader?
<TheSheep> cycro: yes
<tute666> cycro: yes.
<cycro> damit
<R[a] ndom> easy to fix tho
<cycro> so how would i fix it?
<TheSheep> it can also change the partition order on you hdd
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cycro> oh
<cycro> gg
<tute666> i haven't owned a floppy in around... 5 years
<cycro> my pc doesnt have a floppy drive
<R[a] ndom> yeah I just use the ubuntu live cd
<R[a] ndom> chroot in and grub-install /dev/sda
<cycro> can i use the xubuntu live cd?
<R[a] ndom> yeah ubuntu=xubuntu
<cycro> the super grub cd sounds good
<cycro> easy sauce
<cycro> oh wait
<cycro> but if i reinstall grub
<cycro> will it know that i ahve windows xp and linux?
<TheSheep> cycro: yes, linux can detect windows and add an entry for it in grub
<cycro> ok
<TheSheep> wonder why even Vista can't do that ;)
<R[a] ndom> as an aside I'm shocked vista still doesnt play nice with grub
<R[a] ndom> haha
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: it has even additional mechanisms to make it harder to boot
<R[a] ndom> yet they'
<R[a] ndom> re pushin open source now
<R[a] ndom> wow.. go typing
<TheSheep> bad open source, sit, sit!
<R[a] ndom> indeed
<Eagle_101> I have a messed up system clock from when I told xubuntu to suspend itself
<Eagle_101> any idea on 1) what went wrong? and 2) how to fix it?
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: try to just set it to correct value or sycnronise via ntp
<cycro> Applications --> System --> Time and Date
<Eagle_101> ah ok thanks
<Eagle_101> any idea on what made it go a weird?
<cycro> have u tried hibernate?
<Eagle_101> yeah I did a suspend
<cycro> how bout hibernate?
<cycro> i tried it and it didnt work
<Eagle_101> I did not try hibernate
<RandomDestructn> hellz yeah
<RandomDestructn> xfce 4.4.0 is nice
<RandomDestructn> the terminal alone does it for me
<TheSheep> RandomDestructn: don't get a sugar rush from eye candy ;)
<RandomDestructn> I've played with veryl
<RandomDestructn> I'll be fine
<RandomDestructn> beryl
<cycro> beryl is meh
<RandomDestructn> but beryl makes my wallpaper go away, or if it stays, then it swaps screens when I click on it
<RandomDestructn> then it crashes
<RandomDestructn> and goes a 14fps if I rotate the cube
<TheSheep> well, beryl didn't have non-transparent letters on transparent background :)
<RandomDestructn> true
<RandomDestructn> tho my xchat looks like that, as long as you dont care that its faking it :)
<TheSheep> transparency -- that's what we've been missing since ENIAC
<TheSheep> ;)
<cycro> wat do i need to install to get this command working: fakeroot make-jpkg
<cycro> ?
<cycro> any1
<TheSheep> !find make-jpkg
<ubotu> File make-jpkg found in java-package
<TheSheep> cycro: here you go
<TheSheep> !find fakeroot
<ubotu> Found: fakeroot
<cycro> i have that
<cycro> and i installed make
<cycro> and some jpkg thing
<RandomDestructn> wow.. new xfce seems very slow to change desktops
<cycro> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-jpkg: not found
<TheSheep> RandomDestructn: only if you have composite enabled and no hardware acceleration
<RandomDestructn> I have composite enabled and hardware acceleration
<TheSheep> cycro: install java-package
<cycro> how?
<RandomDestructn> direct rendering: Yes
<cycro> ok got it
<TheSheep> go to system->synaptic, hit find, type 'java-package', and select it for installation, then hit Apply
<cycro> yay its working
<cycro> did anybody get hibernate to work succesfuly?
<TheSheep> cycro: it highly depends on the hardware
<cycro> really?
<cycro> hows that?
<TheSheep> no idea, don't know the internals
<cycro> mm
<cycro> i thought it would if you click on it
<cycro> seems not
<TheSheep> it works with some motherboards and graphics cards, and won't work with others
<TheSheep> sometimes the sound card will stop working after waking
<TheSheep> all kind of strange things
<cycro> wow
<emdash> i'm running feisty fawn in a chroot, and i'd like to see my automounted volumes in /media
<emdash> but when i add a /media mount point in fstab, drives i mount with thunar don't show up in the chroot
<TheSheep> emdash: that's because this is handled by kernel, andy ou cannot chroot kernel
<emdash> i tried using a symlink also, but that didn't work (i guess for obvious reasons)
<emdash> infinite recursion
<TheSheep> yeah
<emdash> is there an easy solution to this problem?
<TheSheep> you could try and mount the /dev and /proc inside the chroot
<emdash> oh, they are
<Maximilian1st> Hi devs.
<TheSheep> emdash: I think that Thunar uses HAL to automount volumes
<Maximilian1st> I just translated some small spellng errors in the xfdesktop French translation and would like to know who I should send the po file to. I downloaded the po file from launchpad.
<emdash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8664/
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: can't you just put it there in launchpad?
<Maximilian1st> It says I don't have the rights to upload on that site...
<Maximilian1st> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<emdash> TheSheep: ^^ part of /etc/fstab
<Maximilian1st> I clicked on upkoad file, just above the Download link.
<Maximilian1st> upload
<cycro> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cycro> sw00t
<cycro> <3
<cycro> guys
<cycro> wats the best media player?
<RandomDestructn> mplayer
<RandomDestructn> ymmv
<cycro> does it come with xubuntu?
<cycro> is there an all in one?
<RandomDestructn> yeah, but not all the codecs
<cycro> mm
<RandomDestructn> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<RandomDestructn> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cycro> i have gxine
<grazie> vlc is closest to all in one
<cycro> yess vlc
<cycro> vlc rox
<RandomDestructn> how is mplayer not all in one?  only downside (maybe) is that its command line
<RandomDestructn> tho I prefer that :P
<RandomDestructn> and amarok for music
<cycro> its command line?
<cycro> oh my
<cycro> gxine wont even play mp3 files..
<RandomDestructn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RandomDestructn> cause ubuntu wont by default install
<cycro> i used to use vlc
<cycro> so ill stick to taht
<tute666> there should be a giant warning label right after installation saying:  if you want mp3: do this.
<cycro> how do i make vlc default program to load things with?
<Qew> gmplayer gives you a graphical frontend to mplayer, if that rocks your boat
<cycro> does gmplayer come with mp3 support by default
<Qew> gmplayer is just the frontend to mplayer
<cycro> i cant even dl it
<cycro> does vlc use gstreamer?
<grazie> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cycro> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cycro> mm
<grazie> cycro: vlc use its own codecs
<cycro> oh
<grazie> cycro: just need to install libdvdcss to play encrypted dvds
<cycro> well i installed vlc and its playing my mp3 files, but i cant hear anything
<cycro> and how do i install libcdcss?
<grazie> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tute666> sudo apt-get isntall libcdcss
<grazie> :)
<K3nto> are there major interface differenced between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<K3nto> my dad saw how cool i was with ubuntu (;)) and he wanted it on his older laptop, so i was wondering if it varies at all from installing ubuntu
<grazie> K3nto: mosty xfce as oppose to kde, xfce is much lighter
<Koji-Murasame> Install should be pretty straight forward.
<K3nto> ok great ty
<cycro> i recently installed xubuntu
<cycro> read the fine print or else ull wipe ur hard drive
<Koji-Murasame> It's not really fine print when it says "erase whole disk". . .
<cycro> quiet
<tute666> xD
<cycro> it was in italics
<Qew> surely if you're going to install an OS, you'll at least give the fine print a read first? Anyway, saying that, Xubuntu isn't that hard to install and you won't wipe your drive unless you're a bit thick.
<cycro> hey.
<Koji-Murasame> lol
<cycro> thanks man
<Qew> np
<tute666> xD lol
<cycro> -_-
<cycro> but its true
<cycro> i had partitioning problems
<cycro> hopefuly u wont
<cycro> now how do i  get mp3s working?
<Koji-Murasame> What app are you using?
<cycro> vlc
<cycro> its playing, but no sound is comin out
<Koji-Murasame> should work straight away. . . sounds like a hardware issue.
<Qew> do other audio files work?
<grazie> cycro: you checked the mixer?
<cycro> what mixer
<cycro> wheres the little audio icon
<cycro> that i can click on, and adjust audio levels
<cycro> ok nvm, now it works ?_?
<grazie> cycro: did you add the volume control plugin  to the panel?
<cycro> now i did
<cycro> thx
<K3nto> im supposed to wipe the drive anyway
<cycro> does anybody know how i can make vlc so that whenever i open a new music file, it doesnt open another vlc window?
<Eagle_101> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<grazie> cycro: if you right click on your media file you can associate it with vlc or whatever else you want
<cycro> yeah
<cycro> i did that
<cycro> thats fine
<cycro> but now
<cycro> lets say im playin a music file
<cycro> in the vlc window
<cycro> if i wana open another file, it will make a new vlc window
<tute666> vlc sucks.
<cycro> -_-
<tute666> :D
<cycro> lies
* cycro stabs tute666
<Koji-Murasame> I like vlc. . .
* tute666 bleeds all over cycro 
* grazie smiles
<cycro> wicked
* cycro uses vlc to mop the blood up
* cycro throws tute666 into the recycle bin
<tute666> LOL
<cycro> useless-_-
<Koji-Murasame> dead bodies are recyclable?
<tute666> totally
<tute666> soylent green
<Koji-Murasame> Yuck.
<cycro> u can decompose dead bodies and use them as fertilizer
<cycro> makes your grass a darker shade of green
<cycro> and certain plants grow better
<tute666> cycro: your knowledge is disturbing.
<cycro> sorry
<cycro> no implications or anything
* Koji-Murasame backs away slowly before he ends up as compost
<tute666> cycro "recycles" policemen to feed his pot plants.
<Koji-Murasame> o.o
<cycro> shhh
<cycro> ok another question
<cycro> how do i make the little button on the side of my mouse to go back?
<Koji-Murasame> there were a couple howtos I saw about that, but I haven't gotten any to work. . .
<Koji-Murasame> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Mice
<Eagle_101> hey thanks Koji-Murasame
<Koji-Murasame> welcome welcome.
<cycro> mm
<cycro> it works for like 6 mice-_-
<Eagle_101> special mice :D
<cycro> oie
<cycro> weak sauce
<cycro> can anybody mail me a windows xp instalation cd?
<Eagle_101> why would you want that!!!
* Eagle_101 blinks
<cycro> because
<cycro> i deleted all my data installing linux
<cycro> so i need to install windows, and attempt to recover
<Koji-Murasame> . . . Your compy did't come with a cd?
<Koji-Murasame> *didn't
<pleia2> cycro: you're in the wrong channel to be looking for people to pirate Windows.
<cycro> lol
<cycro> how ironic, eh?
<cycro> asking xubuntuers for windows xp
<Koji-Murasame> Perhaps you should talk to the manufacturer. Seems like any decent one would send you a cd.
<cycro> mm
<tute666> OR you could just download it
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Eagle_101> howdy
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<hyper_ch> problems with windows?
* Eagle_101 looks at the channel name...
<Eagle_101> :D
<cycro> mm
<cycro> how do i eject a cd if its busy?
<tute666> hit the drive
<tute666> lever it with a screwdriver
<cycro> kk brb
<hyper_ch> cycro: hmmm, why do you want to eject it if it's busy?
<cycro> the screwdriver isnt working
<cycro> ..
<cycro> and i dont know why its busy
<cycro> i just want it out
<cycro> nothing is using it
<hyper_ch> well, you could turn off your computer
<Eagle_101> that always works :D
<cycro> pht
<hyper_ch> or at least exit x
<hyper_ch> maybe that helps already
<Eagle_101> I wonder if you have a proccess using it....
<Eagle_101> try pkill on some stuff
<cycro> pkill?
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<Eagle_101> process kill
<Eagle_101> like
<Eagle_101> if you are running vim
<Eagle_101> and you want it to die
<Eagle_101> pkill vim
<Eagle_101> in the terminal
<cycro> oh
<cycro> how bout ctrl + alt + esc?
<Eagle_101> cycro, dunno about that, I just like terminals :P
<cycro> lol
<hyper_ch> the terminal is great :)
<Jester45> How do you mount a fat32 partition?
<hyper_ch> it's something with vfat...
<hyper_ch> but don't remember exactly
<Eagle_101> should mount
<tute666> it should detect the fs automatically
<Jester45> no it doesnt i
<hyper_ch> fstab -->  UUID=5048-F919  /media/hdb6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Jester45> its a harddrive not usb
<hyper_ch> just set proper UUID
<hyper_ch> or use /dev/hdxy
<hyper_ch> btw, anyone uses feisty=?
<Jester45> yes
<hyper_ch> Jester45: using konversation?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> im not a kde right now
<hyper_ch> neither am I :)
<hyper_ch> but I run lots of kde appz :)
<hyper_ch> the thing is konversation just keeps blinking if there is any new message... and this is kind of annoying :( it didn't behave like that in edgy
<Jester45> is there a way to mount it without fstab
<hyper_ch> sure there is
<tute666> Jester45: mount /dev/hdb6 /media/<whatever>
<hyper_ch> Seveas: is there a problem if I use your codecs from the ubuntulinux.nl repo (edgy) on feisty=
<Seveas> no
<hyper_ch> Seveas: well, I use them already but wasn't sure if it's a good idea :)
<cycro> how do i install beryl on xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> cycro: www.beryl-project.org --> in the wiki there's a howto
<hyper_ch> !beryl | cycro
<ubotu> cycro: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cycro> do i follow ubuntu instructions/
<hyper_ch> basically yes
<cycro> alright cool
<Eagle_101> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<cycro> brb food
<hyper_ch> what about kate?
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, just checking what it was :P
<hyper_ch> I like Kate quite a bit :)
<Eagle_101> ah, is it any better then mousepad?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> at least for mr
<Jester45> me
<hyper_ch> it has code folding
<hyper_ch> it integrates nicely with konqueror for remote editing through ssh...
<hyper_ch> code highlighting
<hyper_ch> syntax highlighting I mean :)
<hyper_ch> regex
<Jester45> hyper_ch: use scite
<hyper_ch> and able to use sessions :)
<Eagle_101> ok :D
<hyper_ch> that's all I need and kate does it nicely :)
<Jester45> when i try mounting with mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows vfat it doesnt work
<Eagle_101> scite I've got to apt-get that thing and try it out :P
<hyper_ch> Jester45: try:   mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows -t vfat
<hyper_ch> and I assume you created the dir /mnt/windows ?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> i think that worked
<Jester45> it didnt give an error
<Jester45> it worked
<Jester45> thanks
<hyper_ch> you're welcome
<Eagle_101> ok is there a decent application that will burn an ISO image?
<Eagle_101> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Eagle_101> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jester45> i use k3b
* grazie likes graveman
<Eagle_101> well I want to burn an iso image of gentoo
<Eagle_101> :P
<pleia2> Eagle_101: I just use cdrecord on the command line: cdrecord thing.iso
<Eagle_101> yey terminals win
* Eagle_101 apt-gets cdrecord
<hyper_ch> I normally use k3b :)
<pleia2> k3b is nice for more advanced stuff, but loading up an entire gui just to burn an iso seems silly to me :)
<Eagle_101> mmm I've already got it :D
<Eagle_101> pleia2, same here :P
* Eagle_101 is in love with linux's use of command lines for everything
<hyper_ch> pleia2: if one doesn't know the command :)
<pleia2> hyper_ch: that's why I'm here! ;)
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, thats what "man <application name> is for :P
<hyper_ch> pleia2: I know how to make an iso from a cd from command line... but didn't use the other way around yet :)
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: first you will ahve to konw "application name" before you can do "man application name"
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, so true ;)
<Eagle_101> hehe
<cycro> omg my dad is so cool
<cycro> we were eating dinner
<cycro> and hes like "Remember that obnoxious chinese guy that we met at the computer store the other day?"
<cycro> and i said "Yeah, wat a jerk"
<cycro> and, well
<cycro> to make a long story short
<cycro> my dad uses him as fertilizer now
<cycro> little jerk got what he deserved
<cycro> hi tut
<cycro> e
<pleia2> cycro: might want to move this to -offtopic :)
<cycro> oh
<tute666> hey. installed xfce from scratch.  memory usage is way down
<cycro> nice
<Eagle_101> ok, a decent bittorrent program?
<Eagle_101> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<tute666> azureus? :S
<Eagle_101> just download that :P
<tute666> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Eagle_101> java :S
<hyper_ch> I like ktorrent... but then I like many kde appz :)
<Eagle_101> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<Jester45> i use azureus
<Eagle_101> ok I just want to grab one file
<Eagle_101> do we have a command line app?
<tute666> Eagle_101: rtorrent
<Jester45> i dont like torrent because many of my trackers throttle the speed
<Jester45> dont like ktorrent*
<Eagle_101> thanks guys
<Eagle_101> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Jester45> rtorrent or ctorrent
<Qew> bittornado or even the humble bittorrent can be used on the CLI
<Jester45> !ctorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> o well
<Eagle_101> all I want is a simple app that I can say, go fetch this and put it here >.<
<Eagle_101> lol
<hyper_ch> wget?
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Eagle_101> wget is a bittorrent?
<Eagle_101> ^-^
<hyper_ch> no...
<hyper_ch> but it's a simple that where you can say go fetch this and put it here
<Eagle_101> hehe
<Qew> then use bittorrent or bittornado... both can be run on the CLI
<Eagle_101> well I don't want to wait 3 hour either :P
<Eagle_101> ok thanks
<hyper_ch> s/that r/app :)
<Jester45> just get the official version its very simple
<hyper_ch> then my sentence makes sence
<Qew> you have to install their GUIs as separate packages, anyway ;)
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> ok I've got bittorrent
<Eagle_101> does not have a man entry :(
<Qew> Eagle_101: http://dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<Jester45> run it...
<Eagle_101> mmm I can't even get the thing to start >.>
* Eagle_101 hunts of the command for "go fetch this file!"
<Qew> try btdownloadcurses
<Qew> that's the command you want
<Qew> it's not bittorrent
<cycro> :(
<Eagle_101> righto
<Eagle_101> all I have to do is give it a url and a place to save to I hope?
<Qew> download the .torrent file and use that to tell bittorrent what to download, etc
<krash123> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eagle_101> sorry I'm new to this whole concept >.>
<Eagle_101> I have a torrent file sitting on my desktop
<Eagle_101> I did figure that much out
<Eagle_101> there we go :D
<Qew> right, then you'll want something like this: "btdownloadcurses --max_upload_rate 20 [torrent file] " (upload rate is in KB)
<Qew> ah, ok
<Eagle_101> I just gave it the url of the torrent file...
<Eagle_101> but its not doing anything other then just showing a status
<Qew> it'll take time
<Eagle_101> ok I did not tell it where the torrent file is...
<Qew> download the torrent file, then do the command I put above
<Qew> it'll save it in the directory you're currently in
<Eagle_101> yeah I'm trying that now ;)
<Qew> then just sit and wait. It might take some minutes before you notice a response
<Eagle_101> Qew, the torrent file is the url to it rignt?
<Qew> I'd download the torrent file and point the command to the torrent file on your local machine.
<Eagle_101> ok I did that
<Eagle_101> and it gave me a value error
<Qew> maybe the tracker is dead
<Qew> what are you trying to download?
<Eagle_101> http://torrents.gentoo.org/torrents/livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.torrent
<Eagle_101> that
<Qew> let's see
<Qew> seems to be taking as long as you'd expect to eventually install Gentoo ;)
<Eagle_101> Qew, heh
<Eagle_101> so, its going?
<Eagle_101> and if so, what is the proper command?
<krash123> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Qew> no, it's not yet
<Eagle_101> mmm
<Eagle_101> you just pointed it at the url?
<Qew> I downloaded the torrent file and pointed to that
<Eagle_101> mmm well I'm getting errors with that approch...
<Qew> the only problem I'm having is waiting for the download to start
<Eagle_101> ah
<Eagle_101> Qew, here is the errors I'm getting
<Eagle_101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8694/
<Qew> shouldn't that be /home/james/Desktop/livecd...
<Qew> capital D in Desktop
<Eagle_101> mmm probably >.> I thought I set everything to lowercase >.>
<Qew> why not CD to the directory and then do it from there?
<Eagle_101> Qew, I feel really really dumb here :(
<Qew> btdownloadcurses --max_upload_rate 20 livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.torrent
<Eagle_101> Qew, because its one file :P
<Qew> eh?
<Qew> what's that got to do with it?
<Qew> just cd to where you stored the file and run that
<Eagle_101> dunno, just how I do it, if I have to do a bunch of files (like start python programs) I do a cd otherwise I just type it out.
<Eagle_101> and its running :D
<Qew> cool
<Eagle_101> and thanks for putting up with my stupidity :P
<Qew> heh... np. I'll probably show mine one day ;)
<cycro> wats a good rar unpacker?
<Qew> unrar
<cycro> is there a plugin for xarchiver to see rars?
<tute666> xD
<cycro> i dont want 1000 million progarms -_-
<cycro> is there an all around unarchiver?
<tute666> cycro: yes, it depends on unrar
<cycro> wat?
<cycro> lol
<cycro> it depenmds on unrar?
<tute666> cycro: youve got the program that is the user interface.
<Qew> xarchiver should be fine if you install unrar
<cycro> oh
<tute666> then youve got unrar that actually does the work
<cycro> oo
<cycro> rite
<cycro> uh
<cycro> do i want unrar or unrar-free?
<Qew> xarchiver is just a graphical frontend to many types of archive programs. unrar is one such program.
<cycro> i see
<Qew> free one will do
<cycro> it says free doesnt support 3.0
<Qew> oh, then do the other one ;)
<K3nto> xubuntu should go onto a Pentium 3 lappie right? designed for 98/2000
<cycro> mm
<Qew> should do. How much ram?
<K3nto> at lest 128
<K3nto> 256 i think
<cycro> shud be fine
<cycro> gf is running that
<K3nto> ok
<Qew> yeah, but if it's 128, then you'll need the alternate install CD... the 256 should be fine with installation from the live CD
<Eagle_101> yeah it will work
<Eagle_101> just watch how much ram you have ;)
<cycro> do all linux distros have repositories?
<K3nto> alternate cd?
<pleia2> K3nto: it's on the download page, it has a text-based installer on it that's better for lower ram systems
<Qew> yeah, if you have 192mb or below, then use that.
<Eagle_101> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<K3nto> ok
<cycro> ok
<cycro> i installed unrar
<Qew> either way, your machine will work. It's just the installation we're quibbling about.
<cycro> i still cant unrar-_-
<pleia2> cycro: what is the error?
<K3nto> i already have the live cd. can i do the text installation from this one? like a boot option or something
<cycro> mm
<pleia2> K3nto: unfortunately the livecd installer doesn't have the text installer on it
<Eagle_101> K3nto, you need to download the alternate cd
<cycro> if i right click and click extract here, i get "Can't spawn the command"
<Qew> well, he only needs to download the alternate if the machine has less than 192mb on it
<cycro> if i ope nthe file with xarchiver
<pleia2> cycro: open up a terminal, type: unrar e filename.rar
<K3nto> nuts. i got to the desktop with the install icon and everything
<cycro> ther we go
<K3nto> YES its going! just gonna take forever or so
<Eagle_101> K3nto, how much RAM does that machine have?
<s|k_> is there any easy way to access a printer on a windows computer on a local network with xubuntu?
<cycro> ty pleia
<K3nto> lie 128 or 256
<Qew> K3nto: but you say that the machine might have 256mb on it?
<K3nto> yeah
<cycro> omfg
<cycro> the file is a .nrg
<Qew> then it should work... if it has 128, then it might not and you'll have to download the alternate CD
<cycro> tell me theres a .nrg viewr
<K3nto> theres a 128 and a 256 in it. not sure which one its picking up
<pleia2> cycro: is nrg a movie or picture format?
<cycro> um
<pleia2> something else?
<cycro> i thinjk its sometin from nero
<Qew> Nero image file
<cycro> yes
<cycro> there we go
<cycro> ..
<cycro> any ideas?
* pleia2 doesn't know what nero is :\
<cycro> zomgg
<cycro> its a burning software for windows
<pleia2> ah
<cycro> well it used to be, now its got millions of features
<Qew> yeah, I have some distant memories about it... sort of very distant
<K3nto> ahh! my cursor disappeared
<cycro> lolll
<pleia2> my we're having fun this evening
<Qew> it was good for a Windows app, though
<Qew> but that was four years ago
<Qew> things change
<cycro> omg
<cycro> linux has a nrg --> iso !!!
<cycro> w00t cakes
<pleia2> yeah, nrg2iso ;)
<cycro> yes
<cycro> now how to use
<cycro> YES
<cycro> <2
<cycro> <3
<K3nto> what does it mean when the install window comes up, but theres nothing inside?
<cycro> wat does the burnfree option do ?
<cycro> in gnomebaker
<K3nto> memtest. i got 128 mb
<Qew> then you'll have to download the alternate install CD
<pleia2> K3nto: it might just be coming up slowly (or stalled) because you don't have enough ram
<K3nto> kk
<Qew> cycro: turning on burnfree will protect you from buffer underruns, where CPU activity might end up making a coaster. It depends on the CDRW supporting it, but modern ones should do.
<cycro> oo
<cycro> thx
<cycro> its unchecked by default :(
<Qew> well, it's playing safe
<Qew> turn it on if your CDRW drive supports it
<cycro> alright
<cycro> thanks again
* rob-west ugs Juni
<K3nto> i cant find the alternate cd
<krash123> k3nto , the alternate xubuntu cd ?
<K3nto> yea
<Qew> dapper or edgy?
<K3nto> edgy
<krash123> http://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<krash123> there you have the links..
<krash123> for torrent download look at the bottom..
<K3nto> ty
<cycro> :'(
<maxamillion> ?
<cycro> :(!! all my files :(
<cycro> cant recover..
<K3nto> what were you doing
<cycro> installing linux
<cycro> then i screwed with the partitions table? or sometin
<maxamillion> !photorec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photorec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cycro> and everytin got erased
<krash123> got to be careful lol..
<maxamillion> cycro: to recover partitions use .. TestDisk, for files use PhotoRec ... both are listed on this wiki http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Main_Page
<maxamillion> cycro: enjoy :)
<cycro> o thx
<cycro> ill check it out
<maxamillion> it was a life saver for me more than once :P
<cycro> is it for more than just photos?
<maxamillion> but read careful when you are going through the recover process ...
<maxamillion> cycro: yeah ... it has a long list of file extensions it can recover
* cycro perks up
<cycro> cool
<maxamillion> ;)
<cycro> is it a bootable cd?
<maxamillion> cycro: make sure to only check the files you really want to recover ... you would be amazed how many files will just randomly be recovered
<cycro> omg
<maxamillion> cycro: well .. it is included on knoppix liveCD or you can install it
<cycro> thats brilliant
<cycro> but i Really screwd things up, u think it can help?
<maxamillion> yeah, you'd be impressed
* rob-west will brb
<cycro> oo
<cycro> ok
<cycro> is it ok if i install via synaptic?
<maxamillion> cycro: i recommend the knoppix approach, but i have had both work for me
<cycro> mm
<cycro> well ill try this for now
<cycro> since downloading knoppix will take osme time
<maxamillion> cycro: both programs are part of the TestDisk package so if you do install then both programs will be there after synaptic installs the TestDisk package
<cycro> oh
<cycro> my main concern is that i lose my dads resume, and 80gb of music
<cycro> lost*
<maxamillion> then just tell PhotoRec to recover .doc (i assume that is the extension of your dad's resume) and .mp3 and all will be well
<cycro> mm
<cycro> wow
<cycro> ok i installed it
<cycro> mm
<cycro> i type photorec in terminal?
<cycro> ok
<cycro> 532 files recovere
<cycro> d
<cycro> ?_?
<cycro> in recup dir
<maxamillion> cycro: :)
<cycro> ok
<cycro> i got a bunch of text files
<cycro> in foregin languages, it seems
<cycro> some of them are
<maxamillion> yeah ... it will recover some garbage along with what you are looking for
<cycro> but i didnt do anything
<cycro> well i did
<cycro> but
<cycro> its reading
<cycro> its not finding my hard drive
<cycro> it says 32mb RO
<cycro> when i had ubuntu installed, it at least recognized my otherp artition
<maxamillion> cycro: you might want to check that wiki ... i don't know alot about the program to be honest
<cycro> the wiki is weak
<maxamillion> :(
<cycro> howto help doesnt work
<cycro> :(
<cycro> hm
<maxamillion> i sorry
<cycro> its ok
<cycro> yeah xubuntu doesnt recognize my whole drive
<maxamillion> that's because it will only see its partition
<cycro> not even that
<cycro> it only sees a32 mb partition
<cycro> and i have no idea wat that is
#xubuntu 2008-02-25
<tb77> can xubuntu automount usb ext3 drive when plugged in?
<ron_o> is firefox a hog or what?
<ron_o> why was it taking up 25-50% of my cpu with a core2duo?
<ron_o> I went to opera.
<Yashy> You should try links or lynx for a real difference
<ron_o> I have too fast a computer to even think about those.
<ron_o> those would be necessary on a 10 year old computer.
<Daisuke_Laptop> just out of curiosity, is it normal for xfce to default to metacity as its window manager?
<sugardrunk> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sugardrunk> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maristo> hello!
<maristo> woh can I reinstall grub from my Xubuntu's LiveCD?
<maristo> fek
<maristo> How*
<totemwormage> hm
<totemwormage> you can 'apt-get --reinstall grub-
<totemwormage> eh grub'*
<maristo> hm
<maristo> thanx, i' tryll
<Popolon> hi
<Popolon> There is a bug with menu
<Popolon> at least in french
<Popolon> I installed gcompris package on xubuntu (eeexubuntu), in french mode
<Popolon> the application is installed but not displayed in the menu
<Popolon> I had lot of problem when switching (on another computer) from feitsy to gutsy with menus too
<Popolon> but this is a fresh install
<Popolon> from gutsy
<vinnie> any1 know a good way to benchmark gfx besides glxgears
<Popolon> vinnie, search benchmark in synaptic ?
<totemwormage> Popolon: not every program adds itself to the menus
<totemwormage> Popolon: you can add them yourself if you like with the menu editor *^_^*
<Popolon> totemwormage, where is this menueditor, I never find it
<Popolon> but this is an ubuntu pacakge
<Popolon> this is a problem
<Popolon> on the other xubuntu
<Popolon> there was gcompris-admin on the menus, but not the application itself
<Popolon> there, both are not there
<totemwormage> Popolon: go to system -> preferences -> main menu
<totemwormage> Popolon: file a bug :P
<Popolon> ok
<Popolon> there is only système on the menu editor ?
<Popolon> the other are managed elsewhere
<Popolon> I don't want to add new submenues
<Popolon> but to add it at its attended place
<Popolon> Oh, I installed another application
<Popolon> now the menu eductaion appear
<Popolon> I had rebooted for testing if this corrected the bug (that was not the case)
<Popolon> there is still only gcompris admin :(
<Popolon> totemwormage, I already habe a login/pass on launchpad for inkscape
<Popolon> do I create a new for gcompris/ubuntu ?
<Ven]n> i want everything like it was before i did apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment.. i want to keep my xfce4 like it was.. should i use the purge or remove command to remove gnome-desktop-environment?
<Ven]n> hmm.. i did
<Ven]n> but all that only removed 170 megs
<Ven]n> it said it was 330 megs when i installed it
<totemwormage> Ven]n: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<totemwormage> Popolon: no, just search for anything like your problem on launchpad
<totemwormage> i don't use the menu so i'm not certain if this actually is a bug or how to fix it
<Popolon> totemwormage, thanks a lot
<Ven]n> totemwormage, that command takes away some compiz stuff as well
<Ven]n> :s
<totemwormage> Ven]n: yes, that can be
<totemwormage> that's the idea behind linux, shared libraries
<Ven]n> oh well.. are there any programs i can use to see whats taking up space?
<Ven]n> i have xubuntu installed on an eee pc
<totemwormage> it sucks when you want te remove certain things
<Ven]n> dont have much space
<Ven]n> atm i have only 865 M available
<totemwormage> auch
<totemwormage> compiz is big :P
<totemwormage> (kidding)
<Popolon> because compiz (package) install lot of gnome stuff
<Popolon> you will not need this package to run compiz-fusion
<Popolon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compiz_fusion
<Ven]n> so i can do that long command still and not have issues?
<Popolon> sorry :
<Popolon> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:compiz_on_eeexubunto?s=compiz
<Popolon> is better (in english)
<Popolon> and with only the usefull packages
<Ven]n> huh?
<Ven]n> i have done all that
<Popolon> 2 package, a compiz and a compiz-gnome should be better
<Popolon> actual compiz package install gnome stuff not used in kubuntu/xubuntu
<Ven]n> the command he linked removes compiz-fusion-plugins-extr
<Popolon> there is an old version of compiz
<Popolon> should be this package
<Popolon> I seen it few hours ago
<Ven]n> what?
<Ven]n> youre making no sense, heh
<Popolon> as you want...
<Popolon> never mind :)
<Ven]n> what did you think i wanted?
<steven_> hi, after I installe the nvidia restricted driver on Xubuntu 7.1 AMD64 the text size shrunk in everything and even when I decrease the resolution it statys  small.  help please
<steven_> anyone?
<totemwormage> wait :]
<totemwormage> i was on the telephone :P
<totemwormage> steven_: you'll need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<totemwormage> and set your dpi to something which suits your resolution
<neozen-work> hi all, weird stuff today.... numlock keeps turning itself on and off
<neozen-work> computer boots into xubuntu just fine
<neozen-work> anyone?
<TheSheep> neozen-work: does it really turn, or is it only the led that is blinking?
<neozen-work> no... it turns
<neozen-work> REALLY #$@$@ annoying
<TheSheep> I can imagine
<neozen-work> (am attempting to type on it now)
<neozen-work> its as though something is turning it on... and something else shuts it off almost immediately
<neozen-work> naturally, since its a thinkpad, the keypress for numlock doesn't do anything
<neozen-work> behavior seems to begin when login manager (xdm on xu I think) is loaded
<TheSheep> xubuntu uses gdm
<neozen-work> ah.. ok
<neozen-work> any ideas?
<TheSheep> no, sorry
<neozen-work> well... booted with a livecd ... and the problem didn't happen
<neozen-work> doesn't show up when booting into recovery mode either
<neozen-work> only when starting xdm
<neozen-work> gah
<neozen-work> gdm (sorry)
<TheSheep> no idea, you might check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for suspiciously looking options
<neozen-work> TheSheep: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/57353/
<neozen-work> there's the InputDevice section for the keyboard
<TheSheep> neozen-work: looks good
<Sientz> Greetings.  I am trying to install xubuntu on a Toshiba Tecra 8100 laptop that I have but I don't seem to be having any luck. I get the menu but no matter what option I select it either goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor or it just reboots the system and then boots back into Windows XP.
<TheSheep> Sientz: even the 'check cd for defects' option?
<Lectus> What isn't Xubuntu CDs shiped like Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Lectus> Why*
<Sientz> Yes even the check for defects option.
<Sientz> it loads the kernel and then the bios flash screen comes up like I just turned it on
<TheSheep> Lectus: because it's a community project
<Sientz> i have tried both the standard and alternate cd as well
<Sientz> someone told me to play with the boot parameters but...I am a rookie with this stuff
<TheSheep> Sientz: two possibilties: either it's a bad burn (or bad download even), or your hardware is strange enough to give the kernel some serious problems. The latter is more likely, I think, you might try to google for your hardware and see if any boot options would help
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Sientz> ok so I just hit that F6 and then try and add whatever and see if it helps...the only thing is there could be 1000 different combo's...i'm just shooting in the dark, what do you recommend I search for?  "Toshiba Tecra 8100 linux boot parameters" ?
<TheSheep> Sientz: search for your laptop (or the motherboard type) on the forums
<TheSheep> or in google, with added 'linux' or 'ubuntu'
<TheSheep> !forums | Sientz
<ubotu> Sientz: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Sientz> I've been on the forums
<Sientz> this is going to be a stupid question but just to clarify when they say 'GRUB' they are refering to the menu that appears when you boot off of the CD?
<TheSheep> if you hit 'f1' at the boot screen, it lists some common boot options that often help
<TheSheep> yes, I guess
<Sientz> when I press F1 i get a box with 3 areas...not really a help menu..just a bunch of numbers and stuff....data box...prog box
<Sientz> err 8
<Sientz> if I press it a second time I get a "boot:' prompt
<Sientz> if I just hit 'enter' it starts loading some files and then it resets
<TheSheep> Sientz: the f1 text should tell you how to get the rest of the help screens
<Sientz> it did this time
<Sientz> the first two times it just gave me some crazy box
<TheSheep> moonshine and madness
<Sientz> it resets during the initrd.gz
<Sientz> so I can just add whatever I want to try at the end of that line that ends with 'quiet --' <my stuff here> ?
<TheSheep> yes
<Popolon> bye
<TheSheep> and I'd remove the 'quiet
<TheSheep> and the --
<Sientz> ok
<Sientz> well I tried 'vga=771 noapic nolapic' and removed the 'quiet --' and it just goes to a black screen =\
<TheSheep> try without the vga
<Sientz> same thing but I got a blinking cursor which was not there last time lol
<Sientz> i guess I could try the don't probe for USB and PCMCIA
<Sientz> debain-installer /probe/usb=false and hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<Sientz> ok the usb didn't do anything heh
<Sientz> nothin...i tried each one seperatly as well as both at the same time
<Sientz> same results...black screen with a blinking cursor lol
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi evryone :)
<Sientz> there really doesn't seem to be anything on the forums about this particular computer that relates to the issues I am having
<TheSheep> Sientz: look for your motherboard model or sata controller model instead
<Sientz> this thing doesn't have sata
<TheSheep> Sientz: one thing less to break :)
<Sientz> haha
<TheSheep> Sientz: then just motherboard
<Sientz> well that is a mission in and of itself lol
<TheSheep> Sientz: you can also try downloading the Hardy alpha and see if it boots, it has a newer kernel that should handle certain harware better
<Sientz> http://www.google.com/products?q=toshiba+tecra+8100+motherboard&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1
<Sientz> i guess thats the motherboard ?
<Sientz> well is there a xbuntu of that?  or will the hardy work on 256 mb of ram lol
<Sientz> xubuntu sorry
<Sientz> i'll try it, let me see if I can find the download for that
<TheSheep> Sientz: http://people.debian.org/~ericvb/tecra/
<TheSheep> Sientz: ubuntu is based on debian, maybe that will help
<Sientz>  I see it says he had to copy the stuff to his hard drive first
<Sientz> i'd rather try the alpha before I try doing all that
<TheSheep> Sientz: one moment, looking for the download page
<Sientz> i mean all of these pages are basically after they got it installed what they did
<Sientz> none of them are pre-install solutions
<TheSheep> Sientz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<TheSheep> Sientz: and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Sientz> i'll go for the first one heh
<Sientz> I am trying to look at this as a learning experiment but its beginning to look bleek
<TheSheep> Sientz: yeah, it sucks
<TheSheep> Sientz: this is really a minefiled, it's ok most of the time until you hit some poorly supported hardware
<Sientz> i thought it was gunna be all good, I guess its just this stupid laptop
<TheSheep> minefield
<TheSheep> Sientz: on the bright side, once you get it to work, it stays working
<Sientz> IF I can get it to work lol
<TheSheep> Sientz: btw, you can also ask on #ubuntu, this part is common and they have much more people
<Sientz> ok
<Sientz> i'll try this other cd one time
<Sientz> and if not I'll go bug them lol
<TheSheep> Sientz: don't forget to set the burning speed to the lowest you can
<TheSheep> Sientz: old cd drives often have problems reading cds burned with high speeds
<Sientz> hmm ok
<TheSheep> (it's about the time the laser hits every spot, with high speeds the change is smaller and harder to detect)
<Sientz> well I have never had any problems with that laptop reading any other discs I have burned with my various computers lol
<TheSheep> just one more common problem
<Sientz> is there somewhere I can see what the initrd.gz is doing?  thats when it seems to die
<TheSheep> alt+f1, alt+f2 etc.
<TheSheep> provided that 'quiet' is disabled
<Sientz> umm
<Sientz> when do you press alt F1 or alt f2 ?
<Sientz> when its doing its little ..................... across the screen?
<TheSheep> no, that's loading and unpacking of the kernel and initrd, you cannot do anything then yet
<TheSheep> it doesn't run the kernel code yet at this moment
<Sientz> ok so thats when my computer dies is when it is unloading the kernel
<Sientz> what would cause that?
<TheSheep> loading
<TheSheep> and starting
<TheSheep> maybe the problem is somewhere at its beginning
<TheSheep> say, when you have only empty screen and cursor, does the hdd led still blink? maybe it loads just don't display anything?
<Sientz> not that I saw, I can try again
<TheSheep> on some laptops it tries do display on the additional vga port, for example, and only shows up once loaded
<Sientz> if I press esc and goto that boot prompt and hit enter I can see the stuff going and then it just dies
<Sientz> naw it doesn't blink ever
<Sientz> not even during the unpacking
<Sientz> i didn't see the hd light go on at all
<TheSheep> Sientz: have you tried other distributions? slcakware or damn small linux?
<Sientz> nope
<TheSheep> s/slackware/knoppix
<Sientz> I have not tried anything besides various ubuntu disks
<TheSheep> knoppix is renowed for working on most hardware without additional boot options
<Sientz> but how will that help me get ubuntu working? lol
<TheSheep> but of course that doesn't solve your problem
<TheSheep> might -- some of the methods you found on the web might work then
<TheSheep> for example, you can install ubuntu from knoppix
<Sientz> hmmm
<TheSheep> of course no guarantee that it will boot once installed :
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Sientz> lol
<Sientz> good lord
<Sientz> it seems like this stuff needs to be refined a bit more, I don't understand why I am having this problem, its not like I have these problems with windows...
<TheSheep> Sientz: well, if this laptop didn't work with windows, nobody would buy it
<Sientz> lol
<Sientz> so how does that justify the problems I am having haha
<Sientz> there are so many people asking questions in that other channel lol
<Indiadev_Techie> Today i tried running ubuntu 7.10 desktop frm the CD on ma damn old pc with mere 128mb ram....guess what happend...???
<Sientz> chicken butt?
<Sientz> that other channel is too busy...my question gets lost in the fray
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: haha :) ....
<TheSheep> Sientz: try posting on the forums maybe
<Sientz> been there
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: seems funny...
<TheSheep> Sientz: tried to ask a question? anybody responded?
<Sientz> ummm
<Indiadev_Techie>  Sientz: whats ur question....
<Sientz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706371&highlight=8100
<Sientz> hmm dunno if that link will work
<TheSheep> Sientz: can't add anhthing to what he already said :/
<Sientz> lol
<TheSheep> Sientz: if the options you tried don't work, it is possible that recent kernels won't run on your laptop at all without some advanced magick
<Sientz> like what?
<Sientz> so basically I should just say fuck it? lol
<TheSheep> I'd try knoppix to see if it boots
<TheSheep> if not, there is a large chance that it's a really advanced problem
<Sientz> i just find it funny that I am going to have like 10 cd's laying around of various linux things just to try and get one thing to work
<Sientz> i'm about to run out of blank cd's
<TheSheep> well, you can stop at any moment you want
<TheSheep> it's a hard problem you encountered
<Sientz> stopping = admitting defeat/failure
<TheSheep> harware incompatibility is a nasty thing in linux world, although pretty rare recently
<TheSheep> Sientz: nah
<Sientz> if I stop
<Sientz> then I do not learn anything
<TheSheep> Sientz: how far you want to go? you can write your own kernel that will work ;)
<Sientz> how?
<TheSheep> of course, I don't say you should stop
<Sientz> i mean I want to have a GUI
<Sientz> i dunno crap about linux
<Sientz> lol
<Sientz> only one way to learn how to swim though
<TheSheep> I'm just saying that if you don't like it, don't do it
<Sientz> i'm not saying I dont like it...i'm just saying I am having bad luck with it so far lol
<TheSheep> I really have no more ideas
<Obscurati> hey sheep
<TheSheep> maybe there will be someone later with better ideas
<TheSheep> Obscurati: hello
<Sientz> i'll try this alpha and if that doesn't work I'll try the knoppix one I guess
<Obscurati> any more ideas about audacity freezing on record :-) ?
<TheSheep> Obscurati: did I tell you to try to strace it already? :)
<Obscurati> ja, it froze the machine
<Sientz> that page is all in german or something
<Obscurati> it doesn't have a shitload of memory at the moment.
<Sientz> www.knoppix.org lol
<Obscurati> so's yer name
<TheSheep> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> thanks
<Sientz> can you say buttload?
<TheSheep> Obscurati: I guess I can't think of nothing new
<TheSheep> Sientz: no idea, do I look like a linguist?
<Sientz> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> Sientz: it's not even my native language
<Sientz> you dont 'look' like anything really, just like some text letters floating around in the air
<Sientz> I imagine you have wool all over your body though
<Sientz> does it itch?
<TheSheep> Sientz: and linguists usually don't look like that, right? ;)
<Sientz> I wouldn't know, the only one i've seen is that chick on star trek
<Obscurati> actually, the one linguist i know looks like a hairy yard gnome.
<Obscurati> not sheeplike, but certainly hairy
<Sientz> so how about... "knoppix v5.1.1cd-2007-01-04-EN.iso" ??
<Obscurati> sheep - do you know anything about brl-cad ?
<TheSheep> Obscurati: no
<Obscurati> it seems that there are few open source 3d cad apps
<Obscurati> one of the few i found was a military app that is used for electromagnetic modelling and design of battle vehicles.
<Obscurati> sounds like overkill for someone who likes modelling geodesic domes :-)
<Obscurati> "this is my battle-hardened geodesic dome."
<Obscurati> http://brlcad.org/
<Obscurati> "Solid Modelling for a strong Defense" from the Army Research Laboratory.
<Sientz> kinda crazy
<Sientz> that tank thing looks pretty cool
<Sientz> Stryker ICV
<Obscurati> just funny that the shooting people department provides penguinista cad :-)
<Obscurati> it's kind of like darth vader bringing you cookies and a birthday present.
<Sientz> i could see him doing that...
<Sientz> he's not all bad
<Obscurati> of course not
<Sientz> i ordered a new video card and mouse for my desktop...i can't wait till it gets here
<Obscurati> i'm settnig up a laptop so that i can spend a few months on the road w/o a desktop
<Sientz> set mine up too?
<Obscurati> you gotta take the pain to get good at it
<Sientz> that hardy alternate is going slow man
<Obscurati> considering that it all runs on donated bandwidth, be grateful :-)
<Sientz> the knoppix download is going like 700 KB ps
<Sientz> the hardy is going like 130 lol
<Sientz> sorry now its like 850 and 75
<Sientz> lol
<Obscurati> ubuntu is more popular
<Obscurati> 'coz it is generally less annoying to set up :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: gimme knoppix link...
<Sientz> ummm
<Sientz> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/dist/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN.iso
<Obscurati> he'll slow it down! equality!
<Obscurati> :-)
<Sientz> not with his dial-up speeds ;) j/k
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: who is on dial-up here...
<Sientz> are you IN india or just from india? heh
<Sientz> you
<Sientz> as a joke
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: yes...
<Sientz> yes which? lol
<Sientz> in or from?
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: then..whts soo funny..
<Sientz> he said you will slow down my download of knoppix ;) and I said not with your dial-up speeds...nevermind
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: if he siad that...then let me remind him that i own a 8mbps connection...
<Sientz> wow
<Sientz> they have that in india?
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: yes...
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: even morr...
<Obscurati> india probably has a more advanced infrastructure than here because what they have is much newer
<Sientz> thats cool, I just upgraded to 16mbps a few weeks ago =D
<Obscurati> my gf is from tamil nadu :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Sientz: ths gr8...
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: u frm ???
<Obscurati> wisconsin, usa :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: im frm Mumbai...
<Obscurati> in the neighborhood
<Obscurati> if things go well, i will get to see it (mumbai) this fall
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: hmm...is that true ???
<Obscurati> and if i'm really lucky, i'll get to drive a tata nano :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: how do ya know so much..
<Obscurati> i known very little, but I am open to the prospect of moving to india, so I listen to everything i hear.
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: wht do ya do...???
<Obscurati> programmer. lisp, smalltalk, python, scheme.
<Obscurati> though i'd like to work on some engineering projects
<Obscurati> heliostatic water condenser, things like that.
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: that cool..Me >>>  student....studying Animation,Visual Effects, Special Effects & Cinematics ...
<Obscurati> gonna do bollywood sci-fi? :-)
<Obscurati> you use linux professionally?
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: no...but gettin used to it..i m currently trying ubuntu studio
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: bollywood >> will work ther id feel so...
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: wanna work on my own projects/concepts...
<Obscurati> i use a mac, formerly a next and an sgi. i got xubuntu for my old laptop -- a lot has changed since i last looked! in a lot of respects, its giving crApple a run for their money, even in the eyecandy department (compiz, etc)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but v cannot compare apple wid ubuntu or ubuntu wid apple...they stand their own place...
<Obscurati> i think the distinction is becoming less important. apple has some proprietary technologies that outpace everyone else -- especially with type rendering -- and they have commercial software support that linuxen do not...
<Obscurati> but... the gap is closing.
<mvoltz> quick question, what is the package for the x11 headers and libraries called for apt-get?
<Obscurati> should be installed with x...
<Obscurati> or on your install cd?
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but im still lookin for Apples Final Cut Studio like software for linux to work on...
<mvoltz> haven't checked the cd yet
<Obscurati> check the cd :-)
<Obscurati> idev -- it looks like we're a ways off from that yet, but again, closing fast.
<Obscurati> i'm presently shopping CAD applications
<Obscurati> and the best one i can find that is open source is a military design tool
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: Autocad ???
<Obscurati> that's neat and everything, but a friendlier design-oriented tool just isn't available
<Obscurati> brl-cad
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: did u try Maxon Cinema 4D Architecture edition...
<Obscurati> i use VectorWorks on the mac
<Obscurati> i use it with mathematica to create a lot of the shapes i work with
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but did ya try Maxon C4D archi....???
<Obscurati> noe
<Obscurati> haven't tried maxon for a long time
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: check it out at www.maxon.net
<Obscurati> have you tried blender, btw ?
<Obscurati> it's an open source 3d modelling app
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: yes...i have tried it...
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: its cool man...
<Obscurati> it's got a ways to go, but it's ours -- its free :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but the menu/interface gets tooo messy wid me...
<Obscurati> thats a problem with a lot of apps.
<Obscurati> maya is like that, too
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but still tryin learning blender...
<mvoltz> weird, when i put the cd in nothing is showing up in /media/cdrom, cdrom0, or cdrom1
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: ya...v 7.0 was gr8...8.5 nd 2008 really messup...
<Obscurati> mvoltz - try restarting. i've had that here
<Obscurati> check mtab
<Obscurati> and see what's mounted
<Obscurati> cat /etc/mtab
<mvoltz> hmmm...no cd-rom device mounted
<mvoltz> rebooting
<mvoltz> brb
<Obscurati> you try eject and reinsert?
<Obscurati> idev - still using 8 here
<mvoltz> yeah, I tried my other drive too
<Obscurati> "using."
<Obscurati> for modelling, i like lightwave
<Obscurati> i grew up on an amiga, which is where lightwave came from, so it's familiar, if not the absolutely best.
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: using v8...but v2008 is already out...
<Obscurati> i don't usually upgrade until there's a compelling reason.
<Obscurati> when office 98 shipped for the mac, I was still using Word 5.1 :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but we need to upgrade  according to the release cycle...
<Obscurati> who is we ?
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: MAAC Students...
<Obscurati> the general rule is that once you start having to pay for it, you'll either become a pirate, or upgrade when you have to only :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: v use lisenced n genuine software...
<Obscurati> at school, i mean, in industry.
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: but now v use both 8.5 nd v r testing 2008..
<Obscurati> when i was in school, i worked with a networking company that did a lot of businesses, and I was totally shocked by the amount of piracy.
<Obscurati> i'm not surprised when people do it, but when businesses do it...
<Obscurati> and there were companies, huge companies, that were using millions worth of software they'd not paid for.
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: i said >>  v use lisenced n genuine software...
<Obscurati> ja.
<Obscurati> i'm just saying, it's an industry practice, or used to be.
<Obscurati> not condoning it
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: hmm..O:-)
<Obscurati> but being a slave to an upgrade cycle is the same as being a slave to someone else's revenue cycle. :-)
<Indiadev_Techie> Obscurati: why not join #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Obscurati> a friend and i were talking about how we got started, and all of the things that had got us excited had happened on machines running betten 1 and 25mhz
<Indiadev_Techie>  Obscurati: join #ubuntu-offtopic ...im already ther...
<mvoltz> got the cd-rom working, but still can't get the fluxbox config script to find the X Windows libraries
<Obscurati> this sounds like a question for theSheep
<mvoltz> is he idle?
<Obscurati> theSheep is. he comes and goes, dispensing wisdom when he's present. :-)
<Obscurati> i'm sorry i can't be more help, the more advanced x stuff isn't my strength.
<mvoltz> its ok, I appreciate the attempt
<Obscurati> have you tried ubuntu general? it's noisy in there, but people are often awake
<Obscurati> if you an basically summarize your problem to a concise paragraph so someone can see it all at once through the noise, you stand even money chance of help :-)
<mvoltz> not yet
<mvoltz> I'll try that
<mvoltz> thanks
<TheSheep> mvoltz: I think there was a channel for fluxbuntu
<TheSheep> mvoltz: tyri nstalling xorg-dev
<TheSheep> try
<mvoltz> thanks
<mvoltz> omg ur awesome
<TheSheep> mvoltz: if tha tdoesn't help, open the script file in some editor, search for the text of the messgae you get, look around that place to see what files it is checking for, then use the search on http://packages.ubuntu.com to find it
<mvoltz> thanks dude
<TheSheep> yw
<mvoltz> seems to be working
<mvoltz> thank you so much
<mvoltz> I'm so used to using yum and going yum list |greo <package>
<TheSheep> dpkg -l | grep package
<TheSheep> or apt-cache search package
<mvoltz> sweet
<mvoltz> time to see if it worked
<mvoltz> brb
<mvoltz> one last question, do you know what file I need to edit to get fluxbox listed as one of my session choices?
<TheSheep> mvoltz: I think you need to create a .desktop file in /usr/share/sessions/
<TheSheep> xsessions
<TheSheep> sorry
<mvoltz> sweet
<mvoltz> thanks
<mvoltz> try it again
<mvoltz> lol
<Sientz> hmmm
<Sientz> the hardy alternate iso is 735 mb which is bigger than an 80 minute cd
<TheSheep> :(
<Sientz> whats the deal with that? lol
<TheSheep> Sientz: seems like they put too much stuff into it
<Sientz> i guess its for dvd
<TheSheep> Sientz: it's under development, you know
<Sientz> yeah
<TheSheep> Sientz: no, it just came out too big today because someone added something and didn't remove something else
<Sientz> well I'll burn the knoppix then
<Sientz> at 1x
<Sientz> 150 kb/s
<Sientz> lol
<slafko> hello! I tried to install samsung scx-4521f with official unified printer driver...instalation was unsuccesfull and after that I get this : sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Obscurati> not in the sudo group?
<Obscurati> not in group admin ?
<slafko> Obscurati: i can't even start "users and groups"
<Obscurati> that's kind of the problem
<Obscurati> you cannot do admin things because you're not an admin
<Obscurati> users and groups is an admin thing
<Obscurati> you may need to boot up in recovery mode to do this.
<slafko> i guess printer instalation changed permission
<Obscurati> i would get a second opinion from someone else, but i think what's probably going on is your account isnt in the admin group
<Obscurati> that's odd.
<Obscurati> this started since the printer installation?
<Obscurati> did anything else noticeably change/
<slafko> no, after printer instalation
<Obscurati> and have you simply tried rebooting?
<Obscurati> right ok
<slafko> yes, but then i can't get X
<slafko> is there any way to check groups and users in terminal?
<slafko> hello...
<slafko> how to disable system beep in xfce?
<cnstarz> how do i install the latest nvidia drivers for my 8800gtx?
<cnstarz> this is a clean install that im on and just applied 105 updates
<slafko> did you try via restricted manager?
<cnstarz> nope, i dont really know what that is
<cnstarz> im new to ubuntu/xubunut
<slafko> find system--restricted manager
<cnstarz> do i put that in a terminal window?
<slafko> no
<cnstarz> ah i found it
<cnstarz> ok i guess i should Enable "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"?
<slafko> you're right
<slafko> manager will do the rest
<cnstarz> will hi have to uninstall anything before doing so?  like current drivers?
<slafko> you said it's a clean install
<cnstarz> right
<cnstarz> i suppose there are no drivers then lol
<slafko> so you don't have uninstall any drivers
<cnstarz> alrighty, thanks man
<slafko> restart and come back to say if compiz is working
<cnstarz> will do
<cnstarz> woo works
<cnstarz> now to see if it works on my 51" hdtv
<cnstarz> should it work by default?
<cnstarz> tv is connected thru component into my 8800gtx
<cnstarz> brb
#xubuntu 2008-02-26
<cnStarz> i need help getting xubuntu to work with my tv
<cnstarz> i need help configuring xorg.conf
<cnstarz> anyone here? :(
<ere4si> cnstarz, what's up?
<cnstarz> hooray thank you
<cnstarz> ok
<cnstarz> im trying to follow the...
<cnstarz> NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<cnstarz> however
<cnstarz> when i type in "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<cnstarz> it asks for my password and...
<cnstarz> it says...
<cnstarz> one sec
<ere4si> why would it say "one sec"?
<ere4si> :)
<cnstarz> no im saying one sec
<cnstarz> im trying to copy it
<ere4si> :)
<ere4si> k
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57404/
<cnstarz> and then...
<cnstarz> when i press enter...
<cnstarz> i get...
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57405/
<ere4si> did you delete the file in /tmp?
<cnstarz> no, i dont know how to :(
<cnstarz> im new to linux
<ere4si> sorry - /var/tmp
<cnstarz> i dont know linux commands yet
<cnstarz> :O
<ere4si> sudo rm -v /var/tmp/xorg.conf.swp
<cnstarz> okay i'll try that
<ere4si> k
<cnstarz> okay it worked, and this is what i get now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57406/
<cnstarz> this is the guide im following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<ere4si> you need to redo your xorg -   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cnstarz> what does that do?
<cnstarz> not that i dont trust you, im just curious as to what exactly it does :)
<ere4si> sets up the xorg.conf file again
<cnstarz> alrighty
<cnstarz> is this gonna disrupt/change my current display drivers?
<ere4si> during the dpkg you get to choose the driver for your card
<ere4si> if you installed one it will be listed
<cnstarz> i'll get to choose the restricted drivers for my 8800gtx?
<ere4si> if you installed it yes
<cnstarz> thanks, im really ignorant :P
<ere4si> k:)
<cnstarz> alright its asking me to choose a driver, so i guess i should pick the nvidia one since i dont see anything related to "restricted" or any other nvidia-related drviers
<ere4si> nvidia is the one
<eca> i just attached 2 hdds, how do i move files around on them. i see them in /dev/disk and gparted. but thunar cant open them
<ere4si> eca: they will be listed in /dev - you will need to make a dir to mount them in
<ere4si> eca: /dev/sdb or similar
<cnstarz> alright i finished reconfiguring xorg.conf, but when i do "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf", it still looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57406/
<cnstarz> should i have to reboot or something?
<eca> sudo mount /dev/sdb /home/ace/sdb says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<eca> ext3?
<ere4si> cnstarz, you need to log out and in
<cnstarz> alrighty
<ere4si> eca: does the dir /home/ace/sdb exist before you mount?
<eca> yes
<eca> thunar doesnt do this automatically?
<ere4si> eca: is the sdb a windows disk?
<eca> no
<eca> ext2 i think or 3
<ere4si> linux? - then sudo mount -t ext3 etc
<cnstarz> logged out and logged back in and it still looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57406/ :(
<ere4si> cnstarz, what *buntu are you using?
<cnstarz> xubuntu
<ere4si> try   sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cnstarz> whats that one do?
<ere4si> cnstarz,  the x in X11 has to be a capital....
<cnstarz> hmm
<cnstarz> haha it worked now
<ere4si> mousepad is the text editor in xubuntu
<cnstarz> i didn't know linux was that picky
<ere4si> yah
<cnstarz> well thanks man
<ere4si> all case sensitive - x11 is different to X11
<cnstarz> much appreciate
<ere4si> np
<ere4si> did the same thing years ago when I first started
<eca> ty ere4si it works
<ere4si> happy for you eca
<cnstarz> alrighty...
<cnstarz> so
<ere4si> ...
<cnstarz> i followed the guide
<cnstarz> and
<cnstarz> the tv just goes gray after grub
<cnstarz> it becomes unresponsive
<cnstarz> i've exhausted all possibilities that i know of
<ere4si> you'll need to dpkg again and start the guide again
<cnstarz> i did
<cnstarz> like three times
<cnstarz> :(
<cnstarz> im doing it exactly as it says too
<cnstarz> it just doesnt like my tv
<ere4si> are you in the recovery kernel?
<ere4si> live cd?
<cnstarz> i was on here first, in terminal.  i saved it, shut down, plugged the tv in, then started it back up
<cnstarz> and got the gray screen
<cnstarz> then
<cnstarz> i went thru recovoery console
<cnstarz> and tried it again thru there
<cnstarz> same thing
<cnstarz> i mean
<cnstarz> i reconfigured throuh recovoery console
<cnstarz> i didn't follow the guide through the console
<cnstarz> i followed the guide only on here
<ere4si> what's the link to the guide again?
<cnstarz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<ere4si> and your tv model
<cnstarz> sony wega
<cnstarz> 51"
<cnstarz> lemee see if i can find the exact model name
<cnstarz> http://www.epinions.com/pr-Sony_Grand_WEGA_KDP-51WS550_51_in_Rear_Projection_HDTV_Television
<cnstarz> the tv connects through component into a video dongle that looks similiar to svid, but isn't svid
<cnstarz> which then plugs right into my card, next to the two dvi connections
<ere4si> in a terminal type   lspci   and look for the card - should have two listings
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57421/
<cnstarz> didn't mean to quit out
<ere4si> can you post your xorg.conf?
<cnstarz> sure
<cnstarz> one sec
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57422/
<ere4si> ok - now you have a standard xorg.conf - nothing for your tv
<cnstarz> you can see the svid-like connection that im talking about here: http://www.hummercommunity.com/files/hfpics/8800GTX_768_PCIe_WC_Side.jpg
<cnstarz> right
<ere4si> you have to do the guide again - but before you save it post it and I'll check :)
<cnstarz> alrighty
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57423/
<Knowledge> anybody in here have any experience with toshiba tecra 8100 laptop and xubuntu installs?  I can't seem to get anywhere with it...just black screen of death or system reset
<ere4si> cnstarz, 1st section device - remove usefb line and add screen (0)
<ere4si> screen 0
<cnstarz> so it should look like Option		"screen 0"		"true"?
<cnstarz> oh you mean remove the whole line
<ere4si> nope - look at the guide
<cnstarz> hmmm
<cnstarz> oh i c
<cnstarz> i remember doing that last time, but i added it under the usefb
<cnstarz> i'll try replacing it this time
<ere4si> that line in screen - Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]" - means you have to have both screens going at the same time
<cnstarz> right
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> ok - save the file - then connect the tv - then ctrl+alt+backspace and login
<cnstarz> alrighty, here goes
<cnstarz> what the crap, it worked
<cnstarz> murphy's law!
<ere4si> yah :)
<ere4si> have got to be accurate :)
<cnstarz> what would i have to edit to get it to show up only on the tv now?
<ere4si> let me look
<cnstarz> thanks, i really appreciate it
<ere4si> put a # in front of "Right like - Screen 1 "Screen[1]" #RightOf "Screen[0]" - save an ctrl+alt+bspc
<ere4si> *and
<cnstarz> alrighty
<cnstarz> so it should look like this:
<cnstarz> Screen 1 	"Screen[1]" #RightOf "Screen[0]"
<cnstarz> with "Screen 0 	"Screen[0]"" right above it?
<ere4si> all the same except for the # in front of "Right"
<ere4si> yep
<cnstarz> so it should look like this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57424/
<cnstarz> im just making sure im understanding you correctly
<ere4si> yep and yep
<cnstarz> alrighty
<cnstarz> here we go...
<cnstarz> negative
<cnstarz> the desktop is still there on my tv, but now i just cant move the mouse into it
<ere4si> on both one or none?
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> ok - undo what we just did and save and ctrl+alt+bksp while have a search
<cnstarz> alrighty
<cnstarz> what if i did this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57427/
<ere4si> ok - found a howto
<cnstarz> ok
<cnstarz> brb
<cnstarz> back
<ere4si> in the first device section put a # in front of screen 0 - like   # screen 0
<cnstarz> got it
<cnstarz> should i restart x?
<cnstarz> or are you still looking?
<ere4si> and in the server section
<ere4si> put a # like -    #Screen 0 	"Screen[0]"
<cnstarz> got it
<ere4si> restart x then
<cnstarz> alrighty
<ere4si> oops
<cnstarz> negative
<cnstarz> it seems like it tried to make my monitor display in hdtv
<cnstarz> monitor display was all garbled, and TV didn't work at all
<David_> What is the system requirements for this distro?
<David_> i have a 500 mhz with 192 mbs of ram
<David_> can i run?
<ere4si> David_, yep - but 192mbs ram is the min for the live cd
<ere4si> will run ok when installed
<cnstarz> brb
<ere4si> k
<David_> Awesome :D do i need to download the alternative install cd or the regular version
<David_> i couldn't get ubuntu to wok
<ere4si> David_, with that mem I would use the alternate cd
<David_> okay
<ere4si> cnstarz, you set it up for hdtv - try ntsc or pal - the guide says what is right for your area
<David_> will the gusty gibbon work?
<ere4si> David_, yep
<David_> awesome, Thanks sooo much lol, windows xp runs a tad slow on that old machine
<David_> lol
<ere4si> cnstarz, we forgot a # in front of "Right " to block the last screen 0
<ere4si> brb
<cnstarz> alrighty im back
<cnstarz> sorry
<ere4si> .
<cnstarz> what did you say?
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> and is it ok?
<cnstarz> im back to the piont where both screens are up
<ere4si> great - lets make a backup of that xorg.conf
<cnstarz> alrighty
<cnstarz> is there a way to restore the backup from recovery console?
<ere4si> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ere4si> for the backup
<cnstarz> that backs it up or restores it?
<ere4si> backups
<cnstarz> gotcha
<ere4si> then to restore  -  cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ere4si> from recovery you don't njeed sudo
<ere4si> *need
<cnstarz> alrighy
<cnstarz> this'll save a lot of time
<ere4si> :))
<ere4si> I missed one # in our last effort - in front of "Right" in the server section
<ere4si> and have you changed it from hdtv to pal or ntsc?
<cnstarz> nope
<cnstarz> its still on hdtv
<cnstarz> the edge kinda clips
<ere4si> look in the guide for what you need in your area
<cnstarz> alrighty
<ere4si> just change the hdtv part and test - if it's ok we'll back that up first cnstarz
<cnstarz> so it should look like this?
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57429/
<ere4si> and with the  #  screen 0    in the first device section
<cnstarz> ah ok
<ere4si> so that's 3 #'s added cnstarz
<cnstarz> right
<cnstarz> and i changed HD1080i to NTSC-M
<cnstarz> saved, here goes
<ere4si> if you've changed the hdtv part then restartx
<ere4si> k
<cnstarz> nope didn't work
<cnstarz> monitor became garbled, and tv stayed blank...
<cnstarz> then...
<cnstarz> i unplugged the monitor and rebooted
<ere4si> .
<cnstarz> and the tv turned gray
<cnstarz> and got stuck
<cnstarz> like before
<cnstarz> so i plugged the monitor back in and restored that backup
<ere4si> have you used the backup file to get back?
<ere4si> k
<cnstarz> yes
<ere4si> the howtos that I can find all have just one device section and are a little old
<cnstarz> hmm
<ere4si> I wonder if we comment out the first device section and the  screen 0  lines whether that will do the job
<cnstarz> wouldn't hurt to try
<ere4si> # = comment out
<ere4si> then the first device section - every line should start with #
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57432/
<ere4si> and the section   screen   with screen 0   - the first one
<cnstarz> hmm?
<ere4si> and the line in the server section with screen 0 and  before "Right"
<cnstarz> i got the server one commented out
<ere4si> there are two section "screen" - the first should be commented out as that is the monitor
<cnstarz> ohh
<cnstarz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57433/
<ere4si> paste the whole xorg pls
<cnstarz> that should be the whole thing
<ere4si> yep - be brave and have another go :)
<cnstarz> ;P
<cnstarz> brb
<ere4si> k
<cnstarz> nope
<cnstarz> lol
<cnstarz> i think it hates my tv
<ere4si> I should have looked closer - in the server section you put the # in the wrong place -
<cnstarz> same exact thing as before
<cnstarz> BAH
<ere4si> should be next to the "Right"
<cnstarz> ohhhh
<cnstarz> ya i see
<ere4si> do it again and repaste the xorg pls - if you want :)
<cnstarz> yeppir
<cnStarz> nope
<cnStarz> same thing
<cnStarz> i think i'm done for tonight, wife is home and wants to watch a movie
<cnStarz> i really appreciate all your help
<ere4si> for now you may need to boot with the monitor then move the mouse over to tv and turn monitor of...
<cnStarz> g2g, thanks again man, take care.
<ere4si> k
<David_> Can anyone help me with an install problem?
<David_> My install keeps getting froze at 77% "Gathering information for install report"
<David_> MD5 sum check is okay... checked for defects... its okay
<David_> Anyone have this problem?
<David_> oh and its 7.10
<David_> of Xubuntu
<David_> anyone?
<burner> hi! i'm trying to install xubuntu in my carputer, using a 7" LCD monitor
<burner> when X (i guess) starts, the screen is filled with noise - which slowly fades away..
<burner> hard to explain.. its like a big blue cloud - becoming smaller, and eventually the screen is all white
<zoredache> a 7" monitor?
<burner> zoredache, yeah..
<burner> hm
<burner> 8" actually
<zoredache> You might want to try the alternate install cd
<burner> :P
<burner> hm, okay
<nazdalf> hello??
<nazdalf> hello can sm1 help me with dis??
<nazdalf> how can i see my comp hardware specs in xubuntu??
<maxamillion> nazdalf: what parts to you need to see?
<nazdalf> ohh ty fr replying....i need to check my graphic driver n graphic card
<nazdalf> i m trying to install aiglx (for compiz)
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> nazdalf: open a terminal and type 'lspci | grep ATI' and see if that returns anything
<nazdalf> maxamillion: it dsnt return nething.....
<maxamillion> nazdalf: ok, try 'lspci | grep ati' (the capitalization matters and i've never had an ati card do i don't know how it reads)
<nazdalf> maxamillion: my xorg.conf has this in it......Section "Device"
<nazdalf> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
<nazdalf> 	Driver		"intel"
<nazdalf> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<nazdalf> EndSection
<maxamillion> nazdalf: uhmmm... you sure you have an ATI graphics card?
<nazdalf> no clue...i hav an HP a1210in desktop PC
<nazdalf> maxamillion: ur 2nd command here returned lots of things on terminal....among other things it gives... Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<nazdalf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<maxamillion> nazdalf: ah, ok ... sorry, i thought you said fglrx, but you said aiglx
<maxamillion> you have intel integrated ... appears to be a 915 chipset, i think that one can do compisiting, lemme get you some documentation
<nazdalf> maxamillion: yes..do u happen to kno things about tht....Wiki says,supported on embedded Intel i810 through i965 graphics cards....does mine qualify?
<maxamillion> nazdalf: yes
<nazdalf> maxamillion: thts gr8....ty....btw, as i understand it, to get aiglx configuerd fr my PC all i need to do is add sm code to xorg.conf??
<maxamillion> nazdalf: yes, that should be all you need since you have the correct intel driver in the config file already
<nazdalf> maxamillion: ty for ur help......err, do u hav compiz on ur PC?? i mean since i m new to linux i shud do sm basic things instead of trying to get compiz to run...lol...
<maxamillion> nazdalf: i used compiz for a short time, but it ultimately didn't add any functionality and certain effects annoyed me, i don't use it anymore
<nazdalf> ohh.....
<maxamillion> nazdalf: its cool for showing to your windows using friends and saying "look what else windows can't do" but other than that i didn't find it very useful, i'm a full time college student with a full time job, i don't have time to not be productive
<nazdalf> maxamillion: ohh ....ya...i m installing it jst fr tinkeeing around with linux...;-)...i m a full tym coll student wid no job :))
<maristo> hi
<nazdalf> hello......
<maristo> where .trash-bin directory is situated?
<maristo> i mean, desktop's bin
<maxamillion> maristo: i don't remember, just a moment
<maristo> I need delete files there, manually, with root privilegies, but don't know it's location in fs
<maxamillion> maristo: oh, well you can just launch thunar with root privilages ... open a terminal and type "gksu thunar" it will prompt for the password and then you have a file manager with root privilages :)
<maristo> good
<maristo> haha
<maxamillion> ?
<maristo> there is root's bin only
<nazdalf> maxamillion: wow...so can we open n edit files thru ther?? no need fr sudo mousepad filename
<maristo> i must to know location of user's bin
<maxamillion> maristo: ok, this time instead of doing 'gksu thunar' try 'gksudo thunar'
<maristo> same thing, only root's bin
<maxamillion> hmmm
<maxamillion> ok, just a sec
<nazdalf> umm...i m confused with smthing i apparently hav 910GL and GMA 900 graphics.....whts d driver??
<maxamillion> nazdalf: should just be 'intel' driver
<nazdalf> maxamillion: thnks a lot again....
<maxamillion> nazdalf: anytime
<xubuN> WLAN  driver help needed with xubuntu , is  ndiswrapper preinstalled?
<maxamillion> xubuN: no, i don't believe it is installed by default
<xubuN> thanx, for an old (2003-4) pcmcia WLAN card, should be the 1st try the ndiswrapper?
<maxamillion> xubuN: it depends on that card chipset
<maxamillion> xubuN: it might have support
<xubuN> chipset not able to find on the net, any tips for SIEMENS SANTIS PCMCIA wifi card?
<eca> im increasing a partition from 230 to 233 gb and its been 8 hrs with 3 hrs to go, somebody kill me plz. gparted says if i stop the process severe damage may result, and its important data.
<maxamillion> eca: yeah .... with a partition that big, if there is a lot of data ... it will take quite a while
<Buff> i'd like to make the xubuntu-desktop optional by having my system boot to the terminal by default so I can use the desktop only when I need it (this is a server). It seems like the init.d/gdm script is what I need to mess with. I did gdm stop and that does take down the desktop but leaves me with no termnial at all. Any tips?
<zoredache> Buff: after you do an gdm stop press ctrl-f1
<zoredache> when you stop it, it will be on a tty tha doesn't have anything attached to it
<Buff> is there a way to just not have it boot at all by default?
<zoredache> sure... uninstall gdm, or delete the file /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm, or edit the file /etc/init.d/gdm and make the second line of the file be 'exit 0'
<zoredache> either one of the three  choices would disable things
<Buff> zoredache: thanks. would I still be able to fire up the desktop from the terminal if I did that?
<zoredache> yes, use the command 'startxfce4'
<zoredache> or simply startx
<Buff> zoradache: works perfectly, thx
<zoredache> np
<boogieman> Hello all, i'm running xubuntu 7.10 on a Compaq 6710a notebook
<boogieman> The problem is that my notebook's 'presentation key' does not work
<boogieman> normally, when we press FN + presentation key; it should direct the current screen to the projector
<boogieman> any idea on how to get this working?
<zoredache> boogieman: I have found that on my dell, things work after i do a reboot.  I have never taken the time to figure out why though...
<boogieman> zoredache: thanks for responding. what is the procedure. 1. plug the projector cable. 2. switch on the projector 3. reboot my notebook 4. press the FN key?
<boogieman> zoredache: unfortunately i don't have the projector with me to test it
<zoredache> boogieman: yea, that is pretty much what I do...  You could test with an external monitor if you have one
<boogieman> zoredache: thanks. I don't have one either. anyway i'll give it a try tomorrow and see
<zoredache> you might also want to try hitting the presentation button before the login screen
<zoredache> so right after the computer boots... that way the external display should be detected and X will detect it
<eca> can you switch with screen and graphics program?
<eca> or is that 8.04
<nazdalf> err.....i got an HP a1210in desktop PC...it has EM64T processor...is tht a 64bit processor on which 64-bit ubuntu 7.10 run properly??
<zoredache> yes, the 64bit version should be able to run on that...
<zoredache> I don't guarentee things will work 'properly' though
<zoredache> my brief experience with 64bit was that it is still a mess...  Particularly if you want/need non-free codecs, binary drivers, ndiswrapper, flash....
<nazdalf> zoredache: ohh k......thnk u
<maristo> hello
<maristo> do you remember me?
<maristo> I solved problem with trash-bin of user
<maristo> it locates /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<maristo> if it can help to someone
<totemwormage> :]
<maristo> my english is terrible :p
<maristo> learn Esperanto guys!
<|H3LL|> Hi evryone !!!
<zoredache> hello
<|H3LL|>  zoredache: is this channel Haunted ???
<zoredache> why would you say that...
<|H3LL|> |H3LL|: coz it is haunted...
<khumba_yo> hy
<khumba_yo> bye
<Dusti[n]> will xubuntu run my wine games better?
<TheSheep> Dusti[n]: better than what?
<ere4si> should be a small improvement - maybe
<TheSheep> not really, maybe a little faster startup, on machines slow enough to notice
<mvoltz> The Sheep: I got Fluxbox up and running. Thanks for the help yesterday
<TheSheep> mvoltz: great
#xubuntu 2008-02-27
<|Prometheus|> hi... can someone offer me a little help please.... Whenever I startup the system (Ie. After Xfce Starts) Gimp loads twice... its a low ram system, so this is slowing everything down... its not listed in autostarted apps
<somerville32> |Prometheus|: It sounds like Gimp is saved in your session.
<zoredache> deleting the ~/.cache/sessions may help
<|Prometheus|> so i should clear ~/.cache/sessions?
<|Prometheus|> ok - thank you :)
<shad> heya...all, my prob is zombies how do i kill them, they show up when choosing an e-book to read in evince, the only way i have found is to reboot my pc. that just seems wrong to me
<sprauekraut> does anyone know exactly what all gstreamer plugins/codecs i need to properly burn mp3s as audio cds using brasero?
<shad> good luck getting an answer :/
<shad> guess i'll go googling
<ron_o> sprauekraut, I just get all the codecs you can..
<ron_o> they don't hurt anything if you have more than you need.
<ron_o> and you run your application in your terminal it's likely that if you're missing codec then it will say so in an error message.
<sprauekraut> hmm, thats a good idea
<ron_o> too bad you left shad.. I might have had a good suggestion for your issue. :/
<sprauekraut> yeah i get one error message that isn't very helpful, it just says "<name of file> can't be handled by gstreamer, Make sure you have the proper codec installed"
<sprauekraut> or something along those lines
<sprauekraut> i found a bug that is very similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/191183
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191183 in brasero "Brasero won't create audio CDs from movie files" [Undecided,New]
<ron_o> hmm. in synaptic search for codecs and gstreamer and download what's appropriate.
<sprauekraut> k, i'll try it out
<ron_o> that could be it too, re: bug
<sprauekraut> im going to try runing brasero from command line and see what errors I get as well
<sprauekraut> nothing from command-line
<sprauekraut> ron_o: in response to "just search for codecs and gstreamer and download what's appropriate" you mean search for packages using apt?
<ron_o> no, use synaptic.. never used it before?
<ron_o> applications >> system >> synaptic
<sprauekraut> oh yeah i have, its just slow slow, yeah i'll give it a whorl
<ron_o> then your computer must be old.. sorry about that.
<sprauekraut> haha yeah so am i
<sprauekraut> without xubuntu, i'd be up the creek
<ron_o> it's the best way to search for applications however.
<ron_o> yah, xubuntu is great.
<ron_o> I think if I had an old computer fluxubuntu might be better. However, it's very geeky window manager .. just a shade above command line. :_)
<sprauekraut> yeah, i used to use fluxbox, but xfce is fine for me
<sprauekraut> ron_o: just installed like a ton of gstreamer plugins
<sprauekraut> ron_o: the "good" the "bad" and the "ugly" and it seems to work fine now
<ron_o> help out?
<ron_o> great... see?
<sprauekraut> yessir thanmk you
<ron_o> when in doubt just frigging add applications. :)
<ron_o> or plugins or whatnot.
<sprauekraut> haha, yeah, im always reluctant because of conflicts, but they're just plugins right?
<ron_o> let's hope so. :)
<ron_o> 'you oculd just uninstall them one by one and see how it goes.
<sprauekraut> not a bad idea
<sprauekraut> aha, now I'm experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/158185
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158185 in brasero "brasero won't burn with gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 installed" [Medium,Fix released]
<gynterk> When trying to add battery-plugin or mixer-plugin I get those errors: http://pastebin.com/d570de0c7, Installed packages: http://pastebin.com/d95a6e8a, Distro: xubuntu 7.10 (gutsy)
<gynterk> plugins to xfce4-panel
<gynterk> is xubuntu-desktop essential package for xubuntu ?
<gynterk> or only contains changelog and copyright?
<TheSheep> !meta | gynterk
<ubotu> gynterk: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> wrong factoid
<TheSheep> !metapackage | gynterk
<ubotu> gynterk: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<gynterk> ahh okay
<gynterk> but this xfce problem ?'
<TheSheep> gynterk: what is the problem?
<gynterk> When trying to add battery-plugin or mixer-plugin I get those errors: http://pastebin.com/d570de0c7, Installed packages: http://pastebin.com/d95a6e8a, Distro: xubuntu 7.10 (gutsy)
<TheSheep> looks like a bug
<TheSheep> !bugs | gynterk
<ubotu> gynterk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gynterk> this is not a bug
<gynterk> battery was working fine, but it just dissapeared
<gynterk> I can't recall what package did I remove or what config did I change :P
<TheSheep> gynterk: you can check in /var/log/dpkg.log
<LeAstrale> paultags site: http://www.paultags.com/index.php?p=etc
<JoshuaRL> anybody here?
<LeAstrale> TheSheep: ty for removing ban :) i posted in the wrong irc channel
<LeAstrale> JoshuaRL: :)
<JoshuaRL> woot!
<JoshuaRL> alright, im out before they realize im in KDE
<JoshuaRL> oop!
<TheSheep> LeAstrale: sorry, a little trigger-happy :/
<LeAstrale> TheSheep: its alright.. i was just thinking wtf!?
<LeAstrale> any1 in here have any ideas why my Netgear WG111v3 works with WiCD on Kubuntu and doesnt work on Xubuntu ?
<LeAstrale> sry my kubuntu crashed.. did anyone answer my question earlier?
<gynterk> any logs ?
<LeAstrale> hmm
<LeAstrale> which logs would you like ?
<LeAstrale> wb gynterk ;)
<gynterk> :)
<gynterk> wifi wins
<LeAstrale> gynterk: huh?
<gynterk> but still
<LeAstrale> adios amigos
<mino> anyone now how to configure the ipv6 netmask in the interfaces, must i use Network/Prefix or only /Prefix ?
<mino> s/now/know
<jarnos> I can start volume.app to system tray by command "kstart --tosystray volume.app &" but I see at most half of its icon there. What's wrong?
<TheSheep> jarnos: neither kstart not volume.app are a part of xubuntu
<TheSheep> nor
<jarnos> TheSheep: Well, they are available through repositories.
<jarnos> TheSheep: The system tray is part of Xubuntu.
<jarnos> TheSheep: Additionally, I cannot make Xfce's own Volume Control work in Xubuntu Cutsy in my PC for some reason.
<jarnos> TheSheep: Additionally, Volume.App has handy way of muting & unmuting and more flexible way to adjust volume.
<TheSheep> jarnos: neither can I. I can only say that many kde apps don't implement the system tray protocol properly, so they only work right in kde's system tray
<jarnos> TheSheep: So you think kstart causes the problem.
<jarnos> TheSheep: Is there equivalent utility for Xfce?
<TheSheep> I cannot say without actually finding the bug :)
<TheSheep> but Ive heard that it's often a problem
<jarnos> BTW kstart let's you start applications minimized by its --iconify option.
<TheSheep> figures
<jarnos> Sad that it doesn't work well with all applications including Firefox.
<TheSheep> kde is a separate world
<maxamillion> kde is an interesting organism
<jarnos> So is there some way to tell system tray to use more space for one icon. Remeber that actually Volume.app is a dockapp.
<jarnos> That has bigger icon than the other apps have in my tray icon.
<TheSheep> jarnos: I guess it's up to the application
<jarnos> TheSheep: I guess so. Actually xchat 2.8.4 uses bigger icon. But how should the application tell system tray it needs more space?
<jarnos> TheSheep:  If the Volume.app is launched on desktop, it shows full icon.
<TheSheep> jarnos: I think the protocol is described on http://freedesktop.org
<TheSheep> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/systemtray-spec
<jarnos> TheSheep: Is there any way to get volume.app to system tray by Xfce's means?
<TheSheep> jarnos: what happens when you just run it?
<jarnos> TheSheep: It puts its icon to left-top of leftmost screen.
<TheSheep> !info alltray
<ubotu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<TheSheep> not sure how it works
<jarnos> TheSheep: I tried it and couldn't get volume.app to tray.
<jarnos> TheSheep: In the specification they say "Tray icons may be assigned any size by the system tray, and should do their best to cope with any size effectively."
<jarnos> TheSheep: Does it mean that system tray should try to zoom tray icons? Volume.app is not just static icon as it changes according to volume adjustment.
<jarnos> TheSheep: The size remains unchanged, thought,
<jarnos> TheSheep: though
<jarnos> TheSheep: .
<TheSheep> jarnos: I'm not an expert with it, all I know I've heard on #xfce channel
<jarnos> TheSheep: I see. Thanks anyway for the hints.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i have a strange issue with the panel disappearing and the plugins on the panel acting wonky.  believe it or not, it seems to be related to games... freecell was left running, and i've seen several other posts that say they were playing freecell when they had the issue
<Jowi> hi, how can I set up a "keyboard" shortcut that is triggered by a mousebutton?
<Jowi> for example launching an xterm when button8 on the mouse is pressed
<daRu> hey...
<daRu> does any1 know the password for the xubuntu live cd?
<zoredache_> daRu: there is no password
<daRu> ok
<daRu> i have tried to install xubuntu from a live cd..
<daRu> and it showed the login screen
<daRu> the 7.10 gutsy
<zoredache_> are you sure you are booted to your cd?
<daRu> yes
<daRu> it takes a very long time
<daRu> it is an old laptop
<zoredache> have you tried a username of 'ubuntu' with a password of 'ubuntu'?
<daRu> yes
<daRu> but didnt work
<daRu> every time i reboot there is a different result
<daRu> once i got to the login screen
<daRu> then i saw the xcfe logo
<zoredache> hrm... unfortunatly I am not very familar with the livecd... I strongly prefer using the alternate-installer cd
<daRu> and now its just a blank screen
<zoredache> It has always been far more reliable in my experience... plus it is a lot faster and gives me more control
<chewit> quick question. I have recently switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu by using synaptic. I have completly cleared ubuntu out. However, i still have a few gnome apps running in the background. Is this normal for a standard xubuntu pc?
<zoredache> chewit: gnome apps like what?  The network manager for example is common to both
<chewit> on the system monitor i have the following gnome background apps:
<chewit> keyring-daemon
<chewit> screensaver
<chewit> vfs-daemon
<chewit> thats it, should i have those
<chewit> not sure if they were left on my pc when i switched to  xubuntu
<zoredache> I am not too sure about the vfs-daemon.  I don't have that on my system
<chewit> oh, but u have the rest?
<zoredache> yes
<chewit> ok
<chewit> should i bothered with the vfs then
<daRu> ok i dont know if it is the live cd..but i downloaded it from the xubuntu web page..i burnt it from poweriso..
<zoredache> I think the vfs-daemon package is named 'libgnomevfs2-0'  xfce will never use it
<chewit> oh
<chewit> i will just leave, i would prefer not to mess with a system which runs fine
<chewit> still a linux newbie
<zoredache> chewit: you can leave it running if you like it probably won't hurt anything, or you can remove it..
<chewit> ok, thanks zoredache
<zoredache> daRu: what was the file name?  xubunt-nnn-deskto.iso?  I am suggesting you install with the xubuntu-nnn-alternate-i386.iso
<daRu> ok its not the alternate cd..sorry
<daRu> it is the desktop cd
<chewit> zoredache: just gone on to synaptic and tried to remove the vfs thing, but it also removes any gnome application like the other gnome background apps and network manager
<chewit> so i better not do it
<Robin-NB> hello
<Robin-NB> anyone there?
<chewit> hi
<Robin-NB> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Robin-NB> hi
<Robin-NB> i have problems with my wireless network setup
<uninvited> Whats the prob, Robin-NB
<Robin-NB> consider this setup
<Robin-NB> ..:
<Robin-NB> machines A and B are connected the local network via wifi cards...
<uninvited> ok
<Robin-NB> machine c is connected via plain ethernet
<Robin-NB> everything works fine with connecting to the internet and stuff..
<Robin-NB> yet i cannot ping A from B or B from A
<uninvited> Operating systems of A, B, C ?
<Robin-NB> xubuntu on A and B
<chewit> wifi is on able to do that using WiFi A
<chewit> i have never been able to do that
<chewit> both my pcs are wifi
<Robin-NB> hm..
<Robin-NB> do you know why that is?
<chewit> it does to be wifi a
<chewit> b & g can online recieve data from a router
<Robin-NB> ??
<Robin-NB> i never heard of that
<Robin-NB> is wifi "a" like the lowest standard?
<zoredache> no
<zoredache> a is a different frequency, and actually has the potential for the same bandwidth as G
<FreeFull> Microsoft is the lowest standard.
<Robin-NB> hehe
<uninvited> har har har , FreeFull that's something for quote heaven :)
<Robin-NB> actually, microsoft is the most essential fail-safe
<uninvited> I'd guess it's a routing problem.
<Robin-NB> ...you only use it if theres no other way
<zoredache> so what is the ip address of your two computers?
<uninvited> try ping -R <yourrouter>
<Robin-NB> btt, i can ping any machine from any other machine in the network, except between both wireless machines...
<uninvited> to see the route
<Robin-NB> 192.168.0.23 and .25
<_CeleroN_> HI
<_CeleroN_> hola
<uninvited> Hi _CeleroN_
<_CeleroN_> uninvited sorry but i need some help with ubuntu
<_CeleroN_> any here can help me
<zoredache> Robin-NB: are you running a firewall on your computers that are having problems?
<uninvited> well sure, _CeleroN_ head on
<Robin-NB> not that i know of
<uninvited> Robin-NB: So, are A and B connected via wifi + with lan to the local network ?
<zoredache> you could try running tcpdump while you do your pings... it might reveal something...
<_CeleroN_> well i need a link about that how install the obuntu
<zoredache> Robin-NB: the command 'tcpdump -qni any ' should let you see everything..
<zoredache> !install | _CeleroN_
<ubotu> _CeleroN_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<uninvited> Cool feature zoredache
<_CeleroN_> ty very much
<_CeleroN_> im new in linux and i wanna learn to use it, ty very much for your help uninvited
<_CeleroN_> i apreciate that
<philphoto> anyone using a thinkpad?  I run 7.10 on a T30 and if i connect a device into ultrabay while powered on it works fine.  After hibernate or reboot, T30 wifi will go down and no wireless devices will be recognized, requires one more reboot in order to see wireless lan.  iwconfig won't show any dev's
<uninvited> Well, thank zoredache not me. He helped youout !
<philphoto> this problem is just an annoyance, but I'd like to rectify it.
<uninvited> philphoto: did you activate hotplug ?
<FreeFull> philphoto, I use an R50e. The problem is that you hibernate. Stop it and it will work.
<philphoto> FreeFull: even when doing normal reboot this happens.  i have only used hibernate once.
<Robin-NB> tcpdump just gives my alot of crap as this machine runs some services plus irc, atm
<philphoto> uninvited: no, i don't believe so
<uninvited> philphoto: what happens if you remove your wireless card ?
<FreeFull> philphoto, I can't help. Sorry.
<uninvited> and plug it again ?
<philphoto> uninvited: remove it?  it's onboard.
<zoredache> Robin-NB: if you wanted to look at just ping traffic you could use the command 'tcpdump -qni any icmp'
<uninvited> Well you talked about putting a device into ultrabay
<uninvited> i was wondering, there is devices for Ultrabay :)
<uninvited> I have an additional BATT in my A31
<Robin-NB> well, I get a "host x.x.x.x unreachable"
<Robin-NB> well, whatever...
<Robin-NB> i guess, i have to switch to ethernet
<Robin-NB> at least for the top box
<philphoto> uninvited: sorry 'bout that.  i was speaking of the ultrabay battery,  or dvdrom
<philphoto> for some reason I can't pin down the minipci card is disabled on boot after swapping devices.
<Robin-NB> thanks anyway
<Robin-NB> bye
<uninvited> philphoto: Do you talk about after boot or after getting back from hibernate ?
<AminemiuM> hey xubuntu's fans!!
<uninvited> Hiya
<philphoto> uninvited: either way it's both the same
<uninvited> OKay, which minipci type is it ?
<philphoto> uninvited: the chipset?  prism 2.5
<uninvited> Cisco Aironet or IBM High Rate ?
<philphoto> ibm I believe
<uninvited> i see.
<philphoto> uninvited: it only interferes if i hotswap though, so it's not too much of an issue.  during session after hotswap, everything still works fine.
<uninvited> philphoto: Well T30 and my A31 both have UltraBay2000 - which are support hotswap.
<philphoto> t30 is ultrabay plus, but I'm splitting hairs.  i haven't loaded a module for hotswap though.
<philphoto> does 7.10 support it out of the box?
<uninvited> lsmod | grep -i hot
<philphoto> thanks!  i'm busy writing a paper & haven't even though of looking it up
<philphoto> uninvited: it's there allright.  pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp
<philphoto> there's a package with a GUI that supports IDE hotswap.  i might try that one out actually.
<uninvited> philphoto: yeah - try that.
<uninvited> I was looking up /proc for a way to echo a hotswap command, but haven't found anythin
<philphoto> uninvited: hotswap = fail
<carbonfreeze> Is there any way to set proxy settings for gnome apps which do not have their own proxy settings dialog (ex epiphany), without installing gnome-control-center? (Hardy)
<uninvited> philphoto: where did you read that ?
<philphoto> that is, I tried the hotswap program in the repository & it didn't detect the ide drive I have plugged in right now in the ultrabay.
<philphoto> uninvited: i'm just being dramatic , sorry
<uninvited> No prob.
<uninvited> Go check /proc/acpi directory
<uninvited> :)
<philphoto> I just got a T23 off the bay!  sweet.
<philphoto> sorry about off topic, but it's my next gutsy project
<uninvited> What's that project, philphoto ?
<Yashy> I'm trying to install xubuntu, but my max screen resolution is 800x600, and as such I can't see the "OK" button on the install window, and I can't resize/shrink the install window so that I'm able to see/click the button
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: try using alt+left click to drag the window?
<Yashy> I can drag the window around, but not "up" passed the title bar
<Yashy> I can drag left/right/down no problem, but the install window is taller than my desktop vertical resolution
<philphoto> uninvited: i scored a "parts" T23 that's complete & has a boot error which, according to the seller sounds like a bad dimm.  i've looked at the manual & decoded the beep string,but I'll find out in a few days when i get the machine.
<uninvited> philphoto: sound cool to me. My colleague is a genius like you, repairing those "parts"...
<philphoto> uninvited: worst case scenario, i paid just a few dollars for a perfect parts machine.  when i get it working, I'll send it to my little sister who just started college & needs a laptop for word processing apps
<philphoto> uninvited: thanks for the genius props!   and wish me luck too.
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: try Settings Manager ~> Window Manager ~> Advanced. Try turning down edge resistance. Thats about all I can think of
<uninvited> ...we replaced our A30/A31 at work (replacment: Dell) and made 5 functional machines out of 7. That's what i call a genius :)
<uninvited> .
<philphoto> uninvited: this laptop i intend to be the linux intro for my family who is heavily invested in windows and that status quo.   they complain  a lot about security and the expense of windoze though so this is a safe way for them to try out bare-bones linux with a good GUI.
<uninvited> Nice, on philphoto - i m trying that on my father right now.
<uninvited> :)
<Yashy> carbonfreeze: the Window manager window is also vertically taller than my desktop :/
<philphoto> uninvited: making 5 from 7 is a really good ratio of success
<uninvited> Well it is. We had mainly probs with the LCDs - he got 'em repaired.
<uninvited> Wonderboy !
<uninvited> :P
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: Try right click ~> customize panel on the top panel. Make it freely moveable.
<philphoto> we've got a running joke amongst us linux users at work/school.  the best way to get vista to run is to slick the hdd, load up linux & configure the widgets to look and act just like the microsoft product. = best "vista" install ever
<uninvited> hehehe
<philphoto> I could do that to my family and they would never notice the difference in look, but they'd think the computer was running too fast.
<uninvited> har har har
<philphoto> mom asks - where did Norton go?
<philphoto> heh heh heh
<uninvited> Oh my ***** !
<uninvited> Call for Dr. Norton, Dr. Norton please report in...
<philphoto> Norton got beat up in the back alley by the trojans he didn't see
<Yashy> carbonfreeze: once I did that to top and bottom, I can now see half of the back/forward buttons, good enough, thanks :)
<uninvited> Holy cow !
<maxamillion> uninvited, philphoto: can you two please move to #xubuntu-offtopic
 * Yashy is going to install xubuntu i386, as there are frequent random lockups with nvdia proprietary driver on amd64 xubuntu
<philphoto> uninvited: do you have a long boot time on your thinkpad?
<uninvited> Nope. Do you ?
<philphoto> uninvited: inordinately long.
<uninvited> check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<philphoto> 2+ minutes.  no bootsplash either, strangely.
<uninvited> look for the kernel which you boot.
<philphoto> uninvited: wait one
<uninvited> Remove "quiet" + "splash" from it, then reboot.
<uninvited> Well, remove "splash" at least.
<uninvited> maxamillion: We re on topic again ?
<uninvited> :)
<maxamillion> okies
<maxamillion> thank you
<uninvited> great :)
<philphoto> uninvited: using text editor?
<uninvited> sorry, i've been here many times, but it was like dead quiet in here.
<uninvited> philphoto: yes, you best take the editor of your choice.
<uninvited> you ll have to edit as root i guess.
<philphoto> i hate messing with grub or kernel.  wish me luck
<uninvited> well, it's just grub
<uninvited> Check the default kernel entry. Just remove splash
<uninvited> Seems to me, the framebuffer is needed for displaying the splash screen
<uninvited> you could check out with "dmesg" how long it takes until login.
<philphoto> remove splash?
<uninvited> Aye.
<philphoto> uninvited: all i find is defoptions=quiet splash
<uninvited> remove splash - if you remove quiet it will show you which devices are detected, etc...
<uninvited> my boot time went down from ca. 290 sec to 45 sec
<philphoto> really?  so if i remove quiet I can watch the boot text?  I'm a control freak & love to see what's happening.
<uninvited> Yes.
<carbonfreeze> philphoto: IIRC its recommended to use nosplash to disable splash screen (has something to do with cryptsetup prompts & input)
<uninvited> There is title...root...kernel...initrd lines.
<philphoto> sweet.  trying it out now.  if you'll be around in 5 i'll see you on the flipside.
<uninvited> quiet + splash should be there in the kernel line, as far as i remember
<carbonfreeze> philphoto: and if you want more verbose (heh) kernel spamming on boot, you can replace quiet with verbose
<uninvited> carbonfreeze: Now thats something i didn't try out :)
<philphoto> carbonfreeze: replace quiet splash with nosplash?
<Yashy> splash screen disappears when prompted for your luks passphrase even if you leave splash screen on with cryptsetup
<Yashy> although an issue I've noticed is the passphrase is echoing back right now :/
<philphoto> what I'm trying to fix is my excessive boot time.  about 3-4 minutes
<carbonfreeze> philphoto: if you just want to see general info about daemon start (OK/FAIL), leave quiet there, but change splash to nosplash to disable the progress bar on bootup
<philphoto> carbonfreeze: excellent.  thx
<carbonfreeze> philphoto: if you want to see info reguarding kernel hardware detection and whatnot, replace quiet with verbose (its really verbose)
<uninvited> try both , philphoto , i d like to know if there is a difference between removed splash an nosplash
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: thats why I use nosplash for my laptop+LUKS
<Yashy> What file do you turn off splash in?
<uninvited> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: You can hose your boot loader messing with the grub menu, but you want to look for the defopts line in menu.lst
<philphoto> uninvited: I just replaced splash with nosplash.  after boot I'll check demsg for time & post here when i can.  I'll let you know what putput I get re: pass/fail or none and time.
<philphoto> I'm out for a few.
<uninvited> philphoto: i have to leave.
<uninvited> ok :)
<Yashy> As soon as I install the nvidia driver, my fans in my computer run 100%
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: CPU/chassis fans or just the video card?
<Yashy> I'm not sure, and can't easily take off the case right now
<Yashy> but if I remove the nvidia proprietary card, it doesn't happen
<Yashy> but then I'm limited to 800x600 :/
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: Are you using the *buntu supplied nvidia driver or installing via the nvidia installer?
<Yashy> interesting, seems like every ~4th boot the fan is quiet
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: on 7.10 I had to install a newer driver from nvidia to support the 7800gt in one of my boxes (it was limited to 800x600 with ubuntu supplied nvidia)
<Yashy> the xubuntu provided NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver under restricted drivers, it popped up on first boot suggesting I use it
<carbonfreeze> woops, I mean 8800gt
<Yashy> This is just a 6150 LE (GeForce 6 series)
<Yashy> with the driver I can do the full 1600x1200 for my monitor, without it xfce only lets me do 800x600
<Yashy> I just have to power it on/off a few times until I hear the fans stay quiet after the bios
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: thats an onboard card? Checked google?
<Yashy> Although this reinstall is hopefully to fix the frequent random lock ups the same driver causes on amd64, hoping that doesn't happen on i386 or a lot more people would be complaining I'd imagine
<Yashy> carbonfreeze: yeah onboard with the econo dells. Checked google for what?
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: a solution, to see if anyone else has issue. Otherwise I'd post a bug report
<Yashy> I did submit a bug report for it
<Yashy> but it happens within a few minutes of booting, so it's not really usable as is, hence my reinstall to i386. Rather annoying as I have 4G ram that will now only be 3
<Yashy> speaks volumes about the results of proprietary drivers...
<carbonfreeze> It would be nice if ubuntu would update the nvidia driver as new versions became available (after some testing, ofcourse)
<Yashy> I checked nvidia's site, it is the current version that comes with xubuntu
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: your installing from 7.10 or 8.04 media?
<Yashy> 7.10
<Yashy> mind you, that was after an apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<carbonfreeze> Yashy: Hmm. I'm going to have to reinstall the ubuntu supplied nvidia driver on my 8800gt box then, since it wasn't working with the version ubuntu had supplied about 2mo ago
<uninvited> Good nite, time to take some sleep.
<uninvited> Interesting channel, i'll be back <arnie>
<philphoto> I'm back after editing /boot/grub/menu.lst to change splash and the like i saw no change in boot time
<philphoto> still booting in 206 seconds.
<philphoto> i didn't pay attention to the fact that i have two duplicate grub files as above, but one ends with ~
<philphoto> what is the difference in the two?
<philphoto> nevermind, found fault in my usplash.conf & I'm going to try that
#xubuntu 2008-02-28
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<Yashy> So I just installed xubuntu 7.10 i386 where I had xubuntu 7.10 amd64. Even though uname -a shows SMP, when I do "grep core /proc/cpuinfo" it's only saying 1 cpu core. It was recognizing the dual core under xubuntu amd64
<Yashy> Linux delly 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<zoredache> Yashy: I am pretty sure the 'uname -a' is just telling you the kernel was compiled with the SNP functionality
<zoredache> not that it detected a SMP processor
<Yashy> Any idea why it's only detecting an SMP processor?
<zoredache> how many, and what kind of processors do you have?
<Yashy> AMD 64 X2 5000+  (dual core amd)
<Yashy> dmesg | grep CPU shows
<Yashy> [    5.316000] CPU #1 not responding - cannot use it.
<Yashy> [    5.468000] Brought up 1 CPUs
<Yashy> Not sure why #1 isn't responding?
<Yashy> Worked fine under amd64 xubuntu
<zoredache> did you try googling that messsage?
<Yashy> [    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
<zoredache> this seems to be a common issue, I am getting several hits on google... I am not seeing a solution though
<Yashy> yeah, I searched online before asking here
<zoredache> serveral people seem to think that a using a newer kernel makes things work
<zoredache> a couple people seem to think booting with the 'noapic' kernel helps
<Yashy> noapic didn't fix my issue
<philphoto> ok so I did multiple reboots measuring boot time after changing various lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst  and still my boot time is no faster than 3:20.  any advice on how to speed this up?
<Yashy> philphoto: Applications -> System -> Services # remove as many as possible
<zoredache> philphoto: why are you adjusting the menu.lst to change the boot time, and what are you calling 'booted'?
<philphoto> zoredache: I'm measuring boot time from bios post to login screen
<zoredache> adjust grub only tweaks kernel options which is a small part of the boot process
<zoredache> there is the starting of services and such that also take up a significate ammount of time...  Follow Yashy's advice to get edit things in a gui
<philphoto> which services don't I need?  by stopping them at boot will i be cutting out anything the system normally relies on?
<philphoto> zoredache: i also can't get that splash screen to work.  I login with three minutes of black screen.  I'd like a splash or even text showing me what's going on
<zoredache> philphoto: yes, stopping services will reduce functionality...  As for which ones you don't need, you'll probably have to google for that
<philphoto> right, right
<Yashy> Anyone have any other ideas on how I get my my dual-core CPU recognized properly?
<Tailsfan> Hi, Which Packages do I install to get the properitary codecs for Xubuntu
<neur1> did you go to add/remove and get ubuntu restricted
<Tailsfan> neur1, no, but I will try, I have to wait for Xubuntu to install on my Desktop, then install ndiswrapper and get my Wi-Fi Adapter Recognized
<somerville32> xubuntu-restricted-extra
<somerville32> *extras
<Tailsfan> Thanks, I'm installing Xubuntu now on my Desktop (that is all my rig can support :))
<Tailsfan> I have a old Compaq Deskpro
<somerville32> :]
<Tailsfan> but for my internet, it can be a piece of crap
<heavenlyblade101> allo all
<Tailsfan> Hello
<Tailsfan> It's SO old, it doesn't even have ACPI
<Tailsfan> and Xubuntu has Shutdown probs, I have to turn my OC iff hard
<Tailsfan> PC*
<heavenlyblade101> hey, i was thinking about puting Xubuntu on my lappy, if i do that is there anyway to have XP as my primary os and not use grub?
<Tailsfan> Why?
<heavenlyblade101> i dont like the grub loader and i wanna be able to just toss in an XP disk and format the drive if i dont want linux anymore.
<Tailsfan> Oh
<Tailsfan> Acronis Boot Loader is all I can think of
<Tailsfan> and there are some boot Loaders on Ultimate Boot CD
<heavenlyblade101> when u dual boot two windows os' you get a default boot loader, i wanna use that one
<ron_o> anyone know of an application that can read what manufacturer a DVD comes from?
<neur1> heya somerville32 what version are you using?
<somerville32> 8.04
<neur1> did you ever try to get fluxbox working?
<neur1> or does it come with it?
<somerville32> no, I run Xubuntu
<neur1> with xfce, but you never tried to get fluxbox working with it?
<somerville32> No
<heavenlyblade101> sorry, i was afk.
<heavenlyblade101> no one knows how to use the ms dos boot loader to run ubuntu?
<neur1> i was gonna try to, because xfce is still a little to much for my laptop
<neur1> a ibm 600e with 288ram
<heavenlyblade101> whats xfce? lol sorry, total n00b
<neur1> the default desktop manager that comes with xubuntu
<heavenlyblade101> oh
<neur1> like ubuntu has gnome
<heavenlyblade101> i see, now i know waht ya mean
<neur1> it confused me too lol
<neur1> because xfce looks like gnome
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<heavenlyblade101> yeah, its just faster
<heavenlyblade101> so to aviod grub, could i install xubuntu, and THEN XP or is there a choice to instal grub?
<ron_o> you have to install XP first then linux..
<ron_o> XP will take over your master boot record.
<neur1> if you install xp after xubuntu it'll erace it i think because xp doesn't see it
<heavenlyblade101> oh.
<ron_o> and you want grub..
<ron_o> the thing is when you install grub after XP for a dual boot, you'll need to kind of manually tell grub where XP is..
<ron_o> a dual boot isn't easy, mine you.
<heavenlyblade101> no lol i dont, last time i had grub on a system i couldnt get rid of it, i had to pull the drive, slave it, then format it
<ron_o> then you want Lilo?
<ron_o> lilo is much harder to use than grub.
<ron_o> yah, because grub took over your master book record. However, there were probably easier ways to get rid of it than what you did.
<heavenlyblade101> i want the boot loader that xp uses lol, if u dual boot XP then u get a microsoft boot loader
<ron_o> you can't use XPs boot loader with a dual boot with linux.
<zenrox> you can but its a pain
<ron_o> just like you can't have your cake and eat it too.
<ron_o> zenrox, well *he* can't. :)
<zenrox> grub is better at handling linux and xp
<ron_o> I couldn't do that.
 * ron_o doesn't use Windows anymore. :_)
<ron_o> what a relief.. :)
 * heavenlyblade101 needs windows on his lappy, he was raised with it lol
<zenrox> so was i but i changed that
<ron_o> well, after I had to reinstall windows98 two years ago I decided instead to go the linux route. It was way easier than dealing with reinstalling everything I had with Windows.
<heavenlyblade101> i would gladly put xubuntu or ubuntu on this lappy but i dont wanna take any risks with it.
<ron_o> then don't do it.
<heavenlyblade101> thats why i want to have linux as a secondary
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<ron_o> make backups.. or live with the consequences.
<zenrox> i dual boot win and linux on a friends lappy
<neur1> i dual boot
<heavenlyblade101> whith what boot loader?
<zenrox> and kept his restor partion
<zenrox> grub
<ron_o> it's a pain to do that. I had to buy PartitionMagic some years back to get it done.
<zenrox> dont need toi do it any more
<heavenlyblade101> with grub, an u have XP as the primary, so you dont automaticly boot to linux?
<ron_o> Windows even throws some arbitrary files/applications in the end/middle of the hard drive.. no doubt for this reason.
<zenrox> ubuntu's partion editor off of the live cd handels the resizing of a windows partion
<ron_o> zenrox, no, there are great p... you said it. :)
<zenrox> lol
<ron_o> anyway, heavenlyblade101, even dual booting with linux has its problems. It's not really for amateurs.
<ron_o> with computers, if something bad can happen it will.
<heavenlyblade101> i know a fair bit about computers its just linux, lol
<ron_o> the thing I love about linux is if you really want an application you can get it -- for free. And it's safe without malware and secure.
<ron_o> heavenlyblade101, well, you don't sound too sophisticated to me. You said you wanted Xubuntu with Windows w/o risk.
<heavenlyblade101> is it still illegal to edit windows programs on linux lol
<ron_o> 'illegal'?
<heavenlyblade101> and lol i just meant with little risk
<ron_o> well, whatever term you use, it's risky.. the risk is proportional to your knowledge of both OSs.
<heavenlyblade101> ha yeah, that is true.
<ron_o> good luck.  :)
<Yashy> I'm having two issues as a result of my NVIDIA driver in the restricted drivers category. If I remove it, xfce will only let me do 800x600. Is there another easy alternative that I can remove this proprietary broken driver and yet still do 1600x1200?
<zenrox> add 1600x1200 to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for the bitrate you use
<zenrox> leave the driver installed
<zenrox> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.24-10-generic |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1999.978 MHz | Bogomips: 4004.22 | Mem: 489/757M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 109.32G Free: 25.23G | Procs: 101 | Uptime: 15 mins 47 secs  | Load: 0.53 1.58 1.45  | Vpenis: 229349.2 in | Screen: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1) @ 3200x1200 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 23.65M Out: 41.31M
<zenrox> Sensors: CPU:temp2 Fan: 0 RPM Case:temp1 Fan:fan1
<Yashy> with the driver installed, one of the issuesis frequent "screen locks" (I lose access to the mouse)
<zenrox> what video card
<zenrox> and os
<Yashy> [GeForce 6150 LE] xubuntu 7.10 i386
<zenrox> are u using the nvidia-new-glx
<zenrox> if not install that
<Yashy> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10                  NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<zenrox> ok remove that and the l-r-m and get that driver from nvidia and install it manualy
<zenrox> thare are nice howtos on the forums
<neur1> thanks guys
<Yashy> actually I shouldn't assume it's the nvidia driver, I just see other people mention it online
<Yashy> My issue is usually within 10 minutes of booting the OS, the mouse locks up
<Yashy> keyboard still works, and everything else
<zenrox> might just be a config issue of a board issue
<zenrox> of=or
<zenrox> Yashy: also to get the 169.12 driver from nvidia.com
<Yashy> I'm having the same issues as mentioned at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488073 Any advice on how to debug?
 * j1mc looks
<Yashy> frequent mouse lockups
<j1mc> so the mouse just stops moving?  it doesn't disappear, right?
<Yashy> usually within 10 minutes of rebooting. Not sure how to unlock it without rebooting either, and nothing in /var/log* about the error
<Yashy> correct, it's still there you just can't move it
<j1mc> wow... hm. i've never heard of that.
<j1mc> did you find any other examples on the web of that happening?
<j1mc> like, maybe even for other distros?
<Yashy> I've got a dell c521, and those in that thread have an e521 dell. Or could be the fact they are all daal core amd64 boxes <shrug>
<Artem> Does anyone have experience with getting wifi cards working?
<Artem> I'm kinda stuck.
<j1mc> artem, what card are you using, and what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Yashy> Artem: Do you have a specific question?
<Artem> Wait, maybe I found what I need.
<Artem> And sorry, I'm still really new at this.
<Yashy> j1mc: seems to be xubuntu specific from the links I've seen
<j1mc> Yashy: i'm not sure how i can help with that issue.... let me research a bit.
<j1mc> Yashy: can you enter things into the keyboard?
<j1mc> does that work?
<Yashy> yes
<Yashy> keyboard still works
<Yashy> and I can ssh in remotely still
<Yashy> just the pointer that seems to be affected
<j1mc> hrm.  thanks.
<j1mc> Yashy: what kind of graphics card do you have, and what driver do you use?
<Yashy> GeForce 6150 LE
<Yashy> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10                  NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<Yashy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279626 seems many people having this issue
<Yashy> on page 6 now of the thread, seems that linux kernel sending power to USB devices is finicky, and that is the reason. Apparently if you use a powered USB hub for your mouse, this will not occur
<j1mc> thanks for that info, Yashy.  which version of xubuntu are you running?
<Yashy> strange there is no mention of other USB devices being affected, including the stock USB keyboard
<Yashy> xubuntu 7.10 on i386, I had the same issue on amd64 of the same
<j1mc> ok.  weird.
<Yashy> (I switched to i386 today hoping it would go away, but it exists in i386 as well)
<j1mc> right
<j1mc> were you using the proprietary nvidia driver in amd64, too?
<Yashy> yup
<j1mc> it is kind of weird that those posts are from 2006... and it's the same issue
<j1mc> Yashy: ... that seems to be a good thread, at least the end of it.
<j1mc> i would suggest updating your bios, and checking to make sure plug'n'play is enabled in your bios.
<j1mc> of course, the nvidia driver is closed source, too... so we can't really do much to fix it (if that is the problem)
 * Yashy is trying now with "acpi=off irqpoll pci=routeirq"
<j1mc> so you may want to go back to the regular "nv" driver if this continues to happen.  of course, that means no 3-d rendering.
<j1mc> ok... good luck.  i need to go off and do some work now.
<Yashy> yup, I'm on dell's site looking for the BIOS update now
<j1mc> :)  cool.
<Yashy> Thanks for helping, I appreciate it.
<j1mc> i hope things work out.
<PsynoKhi0> hey, does a USB stick require a fstab entry to work properly?
<somerville32> PsynoKhi0: It shouldn't
<somerville32> Thunar volume manager should mount it for you
<PsynoKhi0> mount works now, but once thunar starts browsing the files I get roughly 10 seconds before HAL crashes onmy USB
<PsynoKhi0> I have to modprobe it to get it back
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<PsynoKhi0> back... got it to work fine a week agao, haven't touched the PC since and for some reason it's poo now
<Artem> Can someone please help me figure out how to install ndiswrapper? I've got xubuntu 6.06 alternate, if that helps. Sorry to bother, but at my level of comprehension as of so far, I can't really get anything to work.
<ere4si> Artem, go to applications - system - synaptic package manager and open that - click the search button and type   ndiswrapper   and hit enter - then right click the box for it and choose install
<ere4si> I would select ndisgtk - the dependencies will automatically be installed with it
<Artem> What's ndisgtk?
<Artem> Heh, never mind. Google is my friend.
<ere4si> Artem: it is the graphical frontend to ndiswrapper - a window for it so you don't have to use command line
<ere4si> Artem, if you click a package in synaptic an explanation about it appears at the bottom
<Artem> I did a search for ndisgtk, but couldn't find anything. I installed ndiswrapper, do I have to restart for changes to apply?
<ere4si> Artem: open a terminal and type ndiswrapper - if it is ready it will start - which xubuntu are you on?
<Artem> 6.06 alternate?
<ere4si> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<ere4si> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> Artem, click on the settings menu in synaptic - then repositories - and make sure all for edgy are selected
<Artem> edgy?
<ere4si> sorry - dapper then Artem ...
<Artem> Sorry...
<Artem> Thanks a bunch for helping me out.
<ere4si> Artem, the ndisgtk is probably in the universe or multiverse repositories
<ere4si> Artem, that's what this chat channel is for :)
<Artem> *Sigh* Where can I find repositories?
<Artem> Although, I'm getting an error, "Could not download all repository indexes"
<ere4si> Artem, at the top there's    file edit package settings help    click settings then click repositories - that's how it is on my gutsy install
<Pharserror> is there any reason I shouldn't have access to the chkconfig command in Ubuntu?
<ere4si> sudo first?
<ere4si> Artem, don't know why that would happen
<ere4si> !ndiswrapper | Artem
<ubotu> Artem: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Artem> I'm not connected to the net on the machine in question, so maybe it can't download the necessary repositories?
<Pharserror> ere4si, I've already used sudo -s
<Pharserror> so im at root level
<ere4si> Artem, of course - that would make it hard
<Artem> Heh.
<ere4si> Pharserror, I don't have chkconfig on my comp so have no more suggestions - does seem strange tho
<Pharserror> why is it that you don't have it either? do you know how to get it?
<Artem> So, with no ethernet connector, I can't access the files on the internet to get my network card running so I can go onto the internet. Talk about a recursive situation. ;>
<ere4si> Artem, you can walk the packages to the other comp with a mem stick
<Artem> Is working with ndiswrapper from the terminal that hard?
<ere4si> Pharserror, what does it do - is it in synaptic?
<Pharserror> it's for managing the rc[0-6].d directory tree
<ere4si> Pharserror, there's the sysv-rc package for doing that in synaptic
<Pharserror> i'll check synaptic, but an apt-get install chkconfig doesn't produce anything
<Pharserror> ere4si, the tutorial I'm following for setting up this LAMP server calls for this specific command
<ere4si> Pharserror, the first two google results for it are red hat based
<ere4si> Pharserror, it is not in synaptic at all
<Pharserror> hmm
<Pharserror> damn redhat shit
<ere4si> Pharserror, sysv-rc will let you change services in runlevels
<Pharserror> ere4si, can I get that through apt-get install sysv-rc -y?
<ere4si> Pharserror, yep
<ere4si> Pharserror, what's the -y?
<Pharserror> ere4si, shorthand for --install-dependencies
<ere4si> k
<Pharserror> exit
<rabiddachshund> what are the minimum specs required for xubuntu?
<Artem> depends.
<Artem> I know that it runs on 64MB Ram.. actually, let me get you the site.
<rabiddachshund> How about an original pentium and 80MB ram?
<Artem> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Artem> Scroll to minimum system requirements.
<rabiddachshund> I've got the alternate so 80MB ram should be fine but it just doesn't want to boot up.
<Artem> Ah, did you do the OEM install?
<rabiddachshund> It takes 10+ minutes and just stops.
<rabiddachshund> nah, text mode
<Artem> Hrmm. Strange.
<Artem> But I don't really know.
<rabiddachshund> I can try the recovery mode (or whatever the second option is) and it gives an error about no screens present.
<Artem> Someone more knowledgeable should be able to help you. :> There are plenty of them here.
<Artem> ...somewhere.
<rabiddachshund> well, actually it does boot up into a terminal but when I try to start X it gives that error.
<rabiddachshund> heh.
<rabiddachshund> wait... Artem. Is that short for Artemeis?
<rabiddachshund> or Artemaeis?
<Artem> No, no. Just Artem.
<rabiddachshund> Oh, nvm then.
<rabiddachshund> Thanks though.
<nraic> What are ubuntu 64 users doing about flash these days? Last time I had to installed a 32 firefox bin with a plugin. Is there now a easier way?
<Hibby> afternoon
<Hibby> slight unusual problem - can use my panels at the top and bottom but I can't see them
<LeAstrale> sounds strange to me
<Hibby> but only after I've started compiz
<LeAstrale> why use compiz at all? it just an ethernal Beta version
<Hibby> true, but so is gmail and I use that ;)
<Hibby> wait
<Hibby> managed to get the panels back
<LeAstrale> Hibby: i haven't used compiz on Xubuntu so im not the right person to answer the question
<Hibby> by changing desktops
<Hibby> thats a random bug. Aye well.
<LeAstrale> must be :)
 * LeAstrale is listening to 33 - Def Leppard - High 'n' Dry (Saturday Night) [Amarok]
<LeAstrale> Yihaa.. Def Leppard :D
<Hibby> quality
<Hibby> must run, class is over!
<Hibby> back later, probs
<whitman> I've got a HP LaserJet 4050N attached to the computer, running xbuntu 7.10, via parallel port.  I've added the printer but trying to print a test page does nothing.  I get a message saying it has been submitted as job x but the printer doesn't do anything.
<whitman> Progress. I've installed the printer via the LPT option rather than directly selecting the printer and now the print jobs go to the printer, but it tries to use Tray 1 even though Tray 2 is set in the options.
<Shinjin> Can anyone here help me with a small problem?
<TheSheep> !anyone | Shinjin
<ubotu> Shinjin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shinjin> Okay, I usually just ask that to make sure someones here though. Anyway. How do I edit what appears in my applications menu?
<Shinjin> I have the menu editor open but I can't edit the part that says ---include---
<TheSheep> settings->menu editor
<TheSheep> that part is generated automatically from files installed with your applications
<TheSheep> but you can add to it or override the entries
<Shinjin> But I installed something and want to remove it from the menu because wine didn't
<Shinjin> How?
<TheSheep> just make your own entries called the same way above it
<TheSheep> (and in submenus called the same way)
<Shinjin> But I want to remove something
<TheSheep> why?
<Shinjin> Cause I don't have it anymore and that folder is already really full
<TheSheep> if you uninstalled it, the menu entry should have been uninstalled with it
<Shinjin> But it wasn't
<TheSheep> then report a bug to wherever you got the application from
<TheSheep> it means it left files behind
<Shinjin> I'm sure they won't care since it's a windows application.
<TheSheep> ah, windows, you should have said that
<Shinjin> I said it was ran with wine
<TheSheep> sorry, must have missed that
<TheSheep> check the .local/share/applications/ in you home directory
<TheSheep> and .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<Shinjin> How do I get to the local one?
<nikin> hy
<nikin> i was trying to modify my keyboard layout.. but if i remove the "use x settings" selection and close the window the selection goes back and the keyboard layout does not change
<nazdalf> hello.....can sm1 help me with screen lock pls...it used to work alright initially....its stopped working all of a sudden....
<nazdalf> i am using xubuntu 7.10 btw......and it has xscreensaver-gl installed
<killfr0g> hey, trying to install xubuntu 7.10 64-bit on my quad core machine, i see the initial screen after booting off the cd, then i select install/run xubuntu, it loads up the kernel then i get a blank screen. it loads from the cd for a while and seems to be accessing my hdd drives then my pc goes dead. any ideas?
<zoredache_> killfr0g: I would start with a check of the md5sums if you haven't already, I would also try the alternate-installer, also you could try booting with the noapic option
<killfr0g> thanks i'll try them out
#xubuntu 2008-02-29
<philphoto> evening folks.  last night I was troubleshooting my excessive boot time & by simply shutting off services at boot i got the time from bios post to xubuntu login down to 47 seconds.  I'm liking that much more than the 200 seconds it booted in previously.
<philphoto> I'm still having the problem of my onboard wifi device intermittently disappearing on boot.
<philphoto> this happens on reboot after changing an ultrabay device (IBM T30) or also after the system completeing a big upgrade.  on reboot after the dev has disappeared, the issue rectifies itself and wifi is back.
<Breakage> hey, anyone know how to get gmrun to pickup urxvt or xfce terminal as default terminal to run term apps in? i've changed it to urxvt from gnome-terminal in .gmrunrc but urxvt loads the dissapears. anyone using gmrun?
<skull-DT> hi
<skull-DT> I have a question
<skull-DT> I have a old ibook g4 700mhz  128ram I decided to install Xubuntu for the low requirements and it worked fine. I decided to format the HD to install the latest version only to realize that the cdRom was busted. is there any other way to install xubuntu or am I screwd?
<ron_o> install over network..
<ron_o> or internet
<ron_o> however, you still are required to have a cd-rom drive for that.. or some drive. Do you have a floppy? maybe that will work.
<skull-DT> nop
<skull-DT> thats the problem
<skull-DT> its an ibook so it only came with a cdrom
<skull-DT> thats it
<ron_o> you'll have to have some way of installing it on your harddrive or system. I think you're screwed.
<skull-DT> and since it only has 120 ram I had to use the Alternative CD
<ere4si> this might help - http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<ron_o> ask around. I really can't help.
<skull-DT> ok thanx ron
<skull-DT> let me check that link
<ron_o> ere4si, the problem is even if you he could try a network boot, but how?
<ron_o> he can't even install anything on his system or in RAM.
<ere4si> !I'd go for a usb stick set up on another comp
<ere4si> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skull-DT> hmmm
<ron_o> then network to that computer. However, I still won't know how he can get his computer to try anything.
<skull-DT> of course it is a power pc
<skull-DT> CPU
<ere4si> prob won't boot from usb...
<ron_o> not a chance. :)
<ron_o> :/
<ere4si> it's a mac - just set it on fire :)
<skull-DT> well I just thought I would put it to office use
<ron_o> if you had another macintosh similar to that one then you might be able to get away with installing it on that machine then replacing harddrives..
<ron_o> but who'd know how that would work out.
<skull-DT> true
<ron_o> it's all touch and go.. but at least with a Mac it might be able to configure itself to work on the new machine.
<ron_o> you could do that with Intel and linux, but you'd need to configure things manually which is quite hard.
<skull-DT> but its a power pc cpu, requires a special version
<ron_o> oh, wait.. duh.. you'd be using linux on the Mac. :/... you'd still have to configure things manually.
<ron_o> yah.. sorry skull-DT. I can't help you much. :/
<skull-DT> yep
<skull-DT> thanx for trying man
<ron_o> get a new cdrom if it's worth it.
<skull-DT> the truth is that I dont even know if I can open this things
<ron_o> heh, yah.. I bet.
<skull-DT> thery are like sealed, have you seen one?
<ere4si> and gutsy doesn't support power pc
<skull-DT> yeah
<ron_o> I've seen some Macs that are sealed.
<skull-DT> it does
<ron_o> they were never meant to be messed around with.
<ere4si> thought I saw that on the ubuntu site
<skull-DT> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<ere4si> k
<skull-DT> ppc version is right there
<ron_o> Good luck skull-DT ... nite
<skull-DT> ok bye
<skull-DT> oh well, I think I have the coles paper weight in the block thats for sure
<skull-DT> haha
<skull-DT> thanx guys
<skull-DT> appreciate the help
<ere4si> got a friend with an external cd drive?
<skull-DT> would that work
<skull-DT> ?
<skull-DT> I dont know much about macs
<skull-DT> so they boot from external drives?
<ere4si> if the mac can use it - I don't know anything about macs except they're overpriced and underpowered :)
<skull-DT> im not much of a fan ether but I have it, might as well try to put it to work
<ere4si> you might have to google about that
<ere4si> I'm all for using it if you have it
<skull-DT> because mac os sure ass hell did not work well I tell you that
<ere4si> :) = trying for humor
<ere4si> as an aside - why didn't you upgrade the old install?
<skull-DT> well actually that was the problem, I did try but the upgrade failed and screwd eveything up. so I had to format
<skull-DT> after the upgrade nothing worked even the display looked like crap
<skull-DT> so I decided to go for a fresh install
<ere4si> fair enough and a common enough prob that it should be looked into by those that offer these things
<skull-DT> to my surprise the cd rom died, so some files could not be red from the install cd
<skull-DT> yeah that would be cool
<ere4si> did you do the md5 check on the cd?
<skull-DT> yep
<skull-DT> 11 different cds man
<skull-DT> not only one
<skull-DT> burned in different machines and everything
<ere4si> was it burnt on another comp? - and at a slow speed e.g. 4x
<ere4si> k
<skull-DT> I did went for 4X a couple of times
<skull-DT> had to be the mac drive
<ere4si> all os's should be burnt at a very slow speed
<ere4si> gtg - bbl :)
<skull-DT> yeah
<skull-DT> I might do of thouse smash my Ibook and put it on youtube
<skull-DT> lol
<gynterk> what font does xubuntu logo use and where to get it ?
<Ven]n> hey, is nautilus a part of xubuntu?
<ere4si> Ven]n, no - xubuntu uses thunar - it is lighter on resources but still thorough
<Ven]n> yeah..
<Ven]n> its just that i also have nautilus installed in my xubuntu
<ere4si> I like it :)
<Ven]n> but i guess it came from when i installed gnome-desktop-environment
<ere4si> yep it wouldhave
<Ven]n> so thats where it came from
<Ven]n> heh
<ere4si> :)
<Ven]n> gah.. probably alot that didnt get removed when i removed gnome-desktop
<ere4si> if you open synaptic package manager you can click an installed package and select to remove it and the other progs it needs will be shown - if xfce is not one then it might be safe to remove - if you've installed lots
<ere4si> and you can select cancel to not remove it
<Ven]n> good suggestion :p
<ere4si> it lets you search for dependencies and stuff :)
 * ere4si wonders what dramas bloodboy  is having?
<ceacy> Hi
<ceacy> I've got a problem under Xubuntu, with quodlibet (and dbus hotkeys)
<ceacy> it used to work, but i uninstalled a few packages, without any problem in dependencies, and now Quodlibet doesn't recognize my hotkeys anymore
<ceacy> unfortunately, i don't know which package is supposed to interact with the dbus system, in xfce
<TheSheep> python-dbus probably
<ceacy> I've already the latest version
<ceacy> oh, and quodlibet message is :
<ceacy> "DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service file"
<ceacy> (btw, the xfce hotkeys work fine ; it's just the quodlibet's dbusmmkeys plugin which fails)
<TheSheep> looks like it equires gconf
<TheSheep> requires
<ceacy> i just reinstalled it, but the error is stille the same : do i have to login/logout, in order for the changes to apply ?
<TheSheep> you shouldn't have to
<ceacy> well, gconfd isnow running :
<ceacy> ceacy     5095  0.0  0.1   5680  2752 ?        S    11:45   0:00 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<ceacy> but the error still occurs
<TheSheep> I really don't know how gconf and other gnome apps organize these things
<ceacy> In the plugin script dbus*.py, this is the commentary :
<ceacy> # This plugin is needed for quod libet to handle multimedia keys properly in
<ceacy> # GNOME 2.18. gnome-settings-daemon grabs all keys and publish it as dbus
<ceacy> # signals, thus preventing applications like quod libet to grab the key
<TheSheep> maybe there is a gnome-settings-daemon package?
<ceacy> But i guess i never had gnome-control-center installed in xubuntu, so ... (gnome-settings-daemon is provided by gnome-control-center, if i remeber correctly)
<TheSheep> no, it's a deparate package
<TheSheep> !info gnome-settings-daemon
<ubotu> Package gnome-settings-daemon does not exist in gutsy
<TheSheep> at least in Hardy :/
<ceacy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-settings-daemon
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome-settings-daemonhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome-settings-daemonhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome-settings-daemon
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> ceacy: well, you've seen the code. It uses g-s-d.
<ceacy> yep
<ceacy> but i don't understand why it worked before, and not now
<TheSheep> no idea how it could have worked before, maybe earlier version of the plugin?
<ceacy> well, i'll install gnome-control-center, just to see
<ceacy> (don't think so : i'm brand new to xubuntu, i installed it yesterday ; it worked this night ; i removed packages this morning :p)
<ceacy> Thank you, anyway !
<Altelier> Hello everyone, anyone knows how to add/change a mime type icon on xfce?
<TheSheep> Altelier: yes
<Altelier> Is it hard?
<TheSheep> no
<Altelier> Could you explain it to me?
<TheSheep> Altelier: yes :)
<TheSheep> Altelier: you just put it in your /.icons/hicolor/<size>/mimetypes
<TheSheep> with apropriate name
<TheSheep> so, an icon for text/plain would be called text-plain
<Altelier> Size will be the icon size right?
<TheSheep> see /usr/share/icons/gnome/<size>/mimetypes for some examples
<TheSheep> yes, like 48x48 or scalable
<TheSheep> the system will pick the icon that is closest in size to the required
<Altelier> So for an application/x-cbr
<Altelier> I should put a x-cbr , right?
<TheSheep> I think it's application-x-cbr
<Altelier> Ok I'll try
<Altelier> Does it need to restart the windows manager?
<TheSheep> the problem is, cbr and cbz will be recognized as application/x-rar and application/x-zip, respectively
<TheSheep> or archive/rar and archive/zip
<TheSheep> not sure
<TheSheep> ah, no, it's fixed
<TheSheep> cool!
<TheSheep> I can now us my thumbnailer on them!
<Altelier> Yes its fixed
<Altelier> That's why I asked
<TheSheep> that's great news
<TheSheep> you think they will also fix .gbc.zip and .gba.zip? :)
<Altelier> Will be an improvement for sure
<Altelier> I think that should be fixed too
<Altelier> TheSheep, thank you, it worked fine ^^
<TheSheep> great
 * TheSheep reuses the 'irc chat' icon
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ere4si> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<jarnos> I just had my pc freeze using gqview. Actually 100% of CPU power was used and best that I could alt-sysRq-s alt-sysRq-u alt-sysRq-b
<jarnos> ^best that I could do to reboot
<jarnos> was
<ere4si> !gqview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gqview - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> jarnos: installed from source?
<ere4si> !gtkrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkrc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jarnos> No, from repository.
<jarnos> ere4si: No, from repository.
<ere4si> jarnos: from the bot gqview isn't in the repos - what version are you using?
<ere4si> the bot works of gutsy atm
<jarnos> ere4si:  2.0.4-0ubuntu1, I am using Gutsy
<ere4si> !info gqview
<ubotu> gqview (source: gqview): A simple image viewer using GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 454 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> jarnos, that rules out dependencies :)
<jarnos> ere4si: what do you mean?
<ere4si> jarnos, if you didn't have a needed lib that might have ramped cpu while it searched - but as a xubuntu package all dependencies are taken care of
<jarnos> ere4si: I see.
<ere4si> jarnos, simple solutions first in my book :)
<ere4si> jarnos: can you type   gqview in a terminal and check any output ?
<tomd123> does anyone know of an applet kind of like the weather one for the network? I would like to be able to view my total bandwidth usage with in the past 24 hours. Any suggestinos would be appreciated :P
<ere4si> tomd123, there is a network applet that shows real time usage - right click the panel - for usage over a day...not that I know
<jarnos> I tried to rename a file in gqview when the window was maximized and tried to move the window right because I couldn't get the name visible. I can't reproduce the crash.
<jarnos> ere4si: I started it now from terminal and no text there.
<ere4si> jarnos, k - might have been a mem address issue at that moment or something similar - s#$% happens
<ere4si> :)
<jarnos> ere4si: There is a bug in gqview anyway. It didn't show the rename field wholly.
<ere4si> jarnos, there are other image viewers as well
<LeAstrale> wow a lot of activity in here :)
<ere4si> people use - people ask - people answer - stuff happens :)
<LeAstrale> ere4si: still a little more than usual, dont you think so ?
<ere4si> LeAstrale, yep - that's why I spend time here trying to help - can be like a desert sometimes except for TheSheep and others
<LeAstrale> ere4si: ahh The trigger happy Sheep :P
<ere4si> LeAstrale, that bloke should have a wage :)
<LeAstrale> ere4si: i think most people using Xubuntu actually goes to the #ubuntu channel.
<LeAstrale> ere4si: he banned me some days ago because i accidentally posted a link to a website in the wrong tab in Konversation
<ere4si> LeAstrale, they might get a complex if they only asked here :)
<ere4si> oops to you hen
<ere4si> *then :)
<LeAstrale> i meant to post in #ubuntuforums-beginners but i accidentally wrote it in here instead
<LeAstrale> thats were i usually feel at home
<ere4si> He's young - he'll get over it
<LeAstrale> heh.. i guess so
<LeAstrale> ere4si: do you know much about wifi ?
<ere4si> didn't know there was a #ubuntu-forums-beginners
<ere4si> LeAstrale, never use it - found a linux distro that will crack any wifi security so...
<LeAstrale> ere4si: its for the Ubuntu Forums beginners team
<LeAstrale> generally a very helpful channel :)
<LeAstrale> and very universal
<LeAstrale> ere4si: i wasn't talking about wifi security.. just getting it to work on Xubuntu
<ere4si> LeAstrale, I don't use it - link is all I know
<ere4si> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> sorry
<LeAstrale> ere4si: no need to sorry :)
<ere4si> LeAstrale, I like to help but for wireless that's all I know :)
<LeAstrale> ere4si: im considering pulling cables througout the house to get rid of the wireless aspect of my network
<ere4si> LeAstrale, my whole house runs wires for 5 comps - the only way imho
<LeAstrale> ere4si: yes it is.. wireless is just no good for the backup solution im making here
<ere4si> LeAstrale, speed was my reasoning
<LeAstrale> ere4si: speed and stability is the reason of Linux in general (and ethernet btw)
<ere4si> LeAstrale, can't get gigabit wireless anywhere...
<ere4si> LeAstrale, wireless is new and trendy but slow and insecure
<LeAstrale> ere4si: do you have a huge RAID array since you're considering gigabit ?
<ere4si> LeAstrale, no - but transfer 700mb files regularly
<LeAstrale> to fully use a one gigabit LAN line you would need to have disc setups capable of 128MB/s reading
<LeAstrale> ere4si: on a regurlar HDD you won't note the difference
<LeAstrale> between 100mbit and 1000mbit
<ere4si> LeAstrale, noticed the diff going from 10/100 to gigabit
<LeAstrale> it cant have been much
<LeAstrale> because a regurlar desktop disc has read speeds about 35MB/s and write at some 20MB/S
<ere4si> from nearly 2 min to 30 sec for 700 mb
<ere4si> onboard lan to nic cards
<LeAstrale> if you had a RAID Array of 4 discs like i have you would however note the difference between 100mbit and gigabit
<ere4si> raid in linux is still immature
<LeAstrale> that is if the host has the same amount
<LeAstrale> ere4si: RAID isn't inmature... it has always been meant to be made in Hardware to get the true performance
<LeAstrale> i have a pretty expensive Raid card with 8 IDE slots in it
<ere4si> and linux works best with software raid
<LeAstrale> i got 4 7,200 rpm discs right now
<LeAstrale> ere4si: a good hw raid the OS wont even now exists..
<ere4si> k - don't need it atm
<LeAstrale> ere4si: im fiddling with it for the backup solution ;)
<ere4si> LeAstrale, it's great for that
<LeAstrale> yes with the redundancy and everything :)
<LeAstrale> i got a RAID 5..
<LeAstrale> and i tested it manually some time ago by just unplugging a cable while the server was running... it just kept going.. a little box popped up about a HDD failure that i needed to replace ASAP
<LeAstrale> and when i plugged the cable back in the disc it ran a consistency check and then integrated it into the RAID array again
<LeAstrale> that was a nice feeling  :)
<LeAstrale> hmm... i think ill take a nab.. nice taking to you ere4si
<LeAstrale> ttyl
<tech404> so I have just installed xubuntu-desktop... now I need to remove all my old gnome stuff.. I thought that removing ubuntu-desktop followed by autoremove'ing would do the job but it seems to have missed quite a bit... any ideas on the best way to make this happen?
<nazdalf> hello ppl....i hav xubuntu 7.10 and the screenlock has ceased to work.....it has xscreensaver-gl installed in linux...can some1 pls help me with it....
<TheSheep> I thought that 7.10 used gnome-screensaver
<nazdalf> well probably ubuntu does...i have xubuntu
<nazdalf> well....can ne1 tell me why my screenlock stopped working on xubuntu.......did ne1 else not get the same problem??
<zoredache> look at the autostarted applications and see if the screen saver is listed there
<nazdalf> zoredache: no it is not....
<zoredache> nazdalf: try running the command sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-gl
<zoredache> if that is installed then make a new autostarted application.. the name and program should be 'gnome-screensaver
<nazdalf> zoredache: oops....i ws wrong....turns out gnome screensaver is instald on my system.....
<nazdalf> zoredache: the other two packages are installed as well.....
<nazdalf> zoredache: i ll do the autostarted thingy....
<nazdalf> zoredache: its wrking now!! thanks a lot!! ....i ws trying to get it to run by 'xscreensaver-gl' since yest....lollll
<zoredache> your welcome
<nicolah> will xubuntu hardy heron use xfce 4.4.2 ?
<TheSheep> nicolah: yes, it will use 4.4.2 the same as Gutsy
<nicolah> gutsy did ? so the bug about the usb stick removal and the trash will remain
<nicolah> d'oh
<nicolah> thanks for the answer
<TheSheep> nicolah: if the bug was reported, it will probably be fixed
<nicolah> now I can't find the page but it was well reported
<nicolah> thunar daemon wouldn't let unmount a usb stick
<TheSheep> nicolah: it definitely doesn't happen for me
<TheSheep> nicolah: so I guess it's fixed
<nicolah> TheSheep: I'm installing hardy heron and I'll try
<nicolah> I don't really care about that bug but being my girlfriend laptop it's pretty annoying
<TheSheep> yeah, I can imagine that being a laptop can be annaoying if you don't have apropriate features
<TheSheep> like a keyboard and a display, for example
<nicolah> as far as the trash in removal drive ?
<nicolah> will it still create a .trash folder and never delete it ?
<TheSheep> nicolah: I think that's what the standard specification says
<nicolah> the standard specification says it's cool getting usb device full withouth even being prompted to empy the trash ?
<TheSheep> you can read it at http://freedesktop.org
<nicolah> well I mean I *love* xfce but gnome at least prompt for emptying the trash when umounting a usb drive
<TheSheep> it would be pretty annoying to me
<nicolah> assuming your hidden files are not showed, what do you do when your usb device is full and you don't even know why ?
<TheSheep> I empty the trash
<nicolah> which one ?
<gabkdlly> doesn't thunar automatically remove files from the trash if you run out of space?
<nicolah> never happened, btw I'll test
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: no, as far as I know
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: thunar won't ever remove anything it didn't create
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: without an explicit command
<gabkdlly> well, I usually remove stuff on the command line if I don't want it to hang out in the trash
<gabkdlly> but I can see how it would be a pain if you are used to doing that with a GUI
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: just hold down shift if you want to remove permanently
<gabkdlly> oh, that's handy to know, thanks :)
<TheSheep> sigh, it's in the manual :)
<gabkdlly> TheSheep: I am actually not seeing it in the F1 help manual. Maybe I should file a bug.
<qsrv> hi
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<qsrv> has anyone had problems with brasero freezing when burning audio cds?
<qsrv> it freezes for something like 5 minutes
<qsrv> then starts burning the cd
<ere4si> I don't use iy - sorry
<ere4si> *it
<qsrv> what do you use to burn data and audio discs?
<ere4si> k3b
<ere4si> it's the most recommended
<zoredache> for data disks I use cdrecord directly... I don't make audio disks...
<qsrv> hm
<qsrv> k3b depends on KDE, so it's not an option - I'm running on a rather limited system
<ere4si> it will load some dependencies but not all - won't load kde
<ere4si> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shinjin> Is .msi a linux file extension?
<ere4si> that's a windows installer file - no good in xubuntu
<Shinjin> Okay
<ere4si> MicroSoft Installer
<ere4si> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<ere4si> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Mikademus> Anybody who knows why my 64-bit 7.10 live CD won't boot on my Core 2 Duo?
<Mikademus> I get to the "Kernal is alive" message, then the monitor turns off and nothing happens
<ere4si> what's the brand and model pls - helps with a google search
<Mikademus> e6600 2.4ghz
<Mikademus> Intel
<Mikademus> I have Googled for 2 days :-/
<Mikademus> Am new to Linux, and want to switch from Windows, but I just run into obstacles
<ere4si> and the brand? - toshiba acer...
<Mikademus> Ah, home built. Not a laptop
<Mikademus> Desktop computer
<ere4si> k - m/board maker and model?
<ere4si> and vid card
<Mikademus> MB is an Abit DH7-Deluxe, Video is ATI Radeon X850X
<ere4si> k - brb
<Mikademus> Sorry, Asus
<Mikademus> Hold, I gave you the name of the wrong MB
<Mikademus> Sorry
<Mikademus> It is Asus P5W DH-Deluxe, I mixed it up with my old one
 * Mikademus feels like a n3wblar
<ere4si> ok - seems there is no issues with that setup so maybe the cd - did you do the md5 check on it? - did you burn it at a slow speed?
<Mikademus> On slow speed, yes, I haven't done the MD5 check, but I have exactly the same issue with the 64-bit Ubunto LiveCD I also tried
<Mikademus> Are there some "safe mode" or similar parameters I can switch on, since I get to the boot loader?
<ere4si> press F6 I think
<ere4si> this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376713 - talks about the success people have with the core 2
<Mikademus> Ok, thanks, will read the thread. F6 is the key to enable options, but I have no clue *which* options to set... I'm quite virgin in the ways of *nix
<Mikademus> Thing is, I really want to run a Xubunto install, pereferably 64-bit, but it won't boot at all, and the i386 version fails on 15% of installation, which apparently is a quite common problem
<ere4si> been so long since I ran the live cd - there is an option for safe graphics
<Mikademus> So the GFX is a common source of issues?
<ere4si> not from what I read - that's why I asked about the cd
<ere4si> is your burner oldish?
<ere4si> I had lots of dramas with burnt cds then tried an os burn on another comp and it worked - seems the one drive was on its' way out
<ere4si> wasted alot of cds finding that out...
<Mikademus> Well, it is not very old, but it's still worth checking. I'll simply do the MD5 test in the installer.
<Mikademus> Btw, I always burn with "verify data" on, just for that reason.
<Mikademus> Still, your experience sounds like a bummer too... :P
<ere4si> I've got a large stack of coasters - something to be aware of...
<Mikademus> Bah, I'd gladly waste a few CDs if I could get the 64 bit version to install
<Mikademus> ;)
<ere4si> the 64 bit is troublesome from what people are saying - needs work to get apps happn'n 'cause they're 32bit written etc
<LeAstrale> ere4si: discussing 64bit atm are we ?
<ere4si> LeAstrale, and booting probs with it...
<LeAstrale> with the 64bit :O ?
<LeAstrale> i haven't had any such at all with Xubuntu
<LeAstrale> except when i played around with alpha 3
<LeAstrale> ere4si: i have updated my wireless thread now :)
<LeAstrale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4403380#post4403380
<LeAstrale> please take a look at the above thread if you have knowledge in wireless under Xubuntu
<Mikademus> LeAstrale, aye, booting probs with the 64bit Ubuntu and Xubunto LiveCDs on a Core2Due
<ere4si> LeAstrale, I don't do wireless - sorry :)
<Mikademus> And the i386 version won't get past the lockup at 15% done problem
<LeAstrale> ere4si: i know it was just so that i could post it out load in here if anyone had any ideas
<LeAstrale> Mikademus: tried the alternate discs ?
<Mikademus> No, I haven't, as I understand the main difference is the installer program?
<LeAstrale> Mikademus: yes.. which could solve your 15% issues of the install... i have however heard of cases where that step took extremely long time
<Mikademus> I searched and found some threads where the 15% issue was discussed, and it seems to be a relatively common if not directly widespread issue
<Mikademus> So the i386 install issue is not isolated to my particular config
<LeAstrale> Mikademus: i would however recommend you download the alternate.. its not that different.. a little harder to partitionate that should be the only thing
<LeAstrale> Mikademus: i dont know
<Mikademus> Well, I'll give the alternative a try. I just wish I had some rewriteable CDs :)
<LeAstrale> how do i format my WD external HDD from within Kubuntu ?
<zoredache> well if you are a cli type person you would drop down to a shell, then use something like 'sudo cfdisk' to make your partitions, followed by something like 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdnn'
<Mikademus> Alternative 64 bit gibbon on its way. Thank the Powers for a reasonably broad band, though a band broad would be adequate too. Anyway, wish me luck with this version.
<LeAstrale> zoredache: and if i would like it with a smaller NTFS partition on it (which should hold the driver to access EXT3 from windows)
<Mikademus> I have a nagging feeling Shub-Nuggorath don't want me to leave the dark side
<uno> hey
<ere4si> my cows eat hay :)
<uno> when i tried to burn xubuntu to a cd it didnt work it had 3 errors... and i really dont want to keep waisting cd's so is there any way to boot from an external hdd to install xubuntu on my internal hdd?
<zoredache> uno: there are ways, but they are tricky...
<bitform> did you verify the MD5 of your ISO image?
<zoredache> !install | uno
<ubotu> uno: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ere4si> !cisco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mikademus> !sillywordgame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sillywordgame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mikademus> Ok, here goes. Wish me luck. Mikademus signing off
<ere4si> k lol
<beautifulsnow> Hello, I would like to know to trim my dekstop down to the core, I mean, I don't want games, extra applications, etc etc, just the core (like with kde, you can have kde core.. if that makes any sense...).... anyone know how to
<ere4si> I used this and am impressed - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<ere4si> but you can open synaptic and select packages to remove
<beautifulsnow> man, that site seems to have everything I need >_> *thumbs up*
<ere4si> using fluxbox I halved mem usage and saved a third of the disk space used by the "normal" install :)
<beautifulsnow> Yes, that's what I'd like to do too :)
<beautifulsnow> See, I just installed Ubuntu a week ago, and I'm using 40Gb on my hard drive already.
<ere4si> next I'm using the server install and flux to see if hd space is further reduced
<beautifulsnow> Granted, 10Gb is for virtual box ;)
<ere4si> 40G - how - avi's?
<ere4si> k
<beautifulsnow> No. I have an external hard drive that I use for media
<ere4si> what uses the 30G?
<beautifulsnow> You tell me :P
<ere4si> ???
<beautifulsnow> OOPS sorry, thats 35gb total, not 40 ;p
<ere4si> doesn't seem right...
<ere4si> still
<beautifulsnow> yeah
<beautifulsnow> Too bad I already love my setup too much, or I'd do a barebones install ;___;
<beautifulsnow> Maybe saving my home folder would be enough? :-/
<ere4si> I set up with 5G for / and the rest for /home - the / uses 1.2G
<beautifulsnow> Lovely
 * beautifulsnow ponders
<ere4si> yep - with a /home you can reinstall and keep data and most settings - e.g. firefox has a .firefox folder in /home with your bookmarks etc in
 * beautifulsnow starts making a list of the programs she will want to install ^____^
<beautifulsnow> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, if I reinstall, and keep my /home, I should be ok, no?
<ere4si> I do that - don't upgrade but reinstalll so my /home is great idea for me :)
<beautifulsnow> I forgot to make a /home partition, been using Linux on and off since '97, I should know better >_>
<ere4si> I've gone from dapper to gutsy with same /home partition
<ere4si> well - it's got to be on its' own partition - you can install a window manager that is light then start removing apps
#xubuntu 2008-03-01
<beautifulsnow> Alright this is going to be fun... I only have a ntfs external drive, so I wonder if i can boot from ubuntu live cd and format my hard drive with a /home, then copy from my home to the new /home >_> then format root, then install ubuntu-server + apps
<beautifulsnow> Format the ext3 linux drive where I have ubuntu that is :P
<ere4si> any usb sticks you can use beautifulsnow ?
<beautifulsnow> you mean, to transfer my /home to ?
<ere4si> yep
<beautifulsnow> Wont that erase file permissions?
<ere4si> easier then the ntfs external
<ere4si> it's your /home
<beautifulsnow> Mmm I have a ntfs external usb, unfortunately I can't/dont want to  format it to ext3, so no go there :'(
<ere4si> beautifulsnow, you can save to that then install ntfs-3g to recover later
<beautifulsnow> About the hardware detection thing on #ubuntu: when I install Kubuntu, my keyboard media keys and the mouse media keys don't work, wireless doens't work. On Ubuntu install it's 100% perfect though.
<ere4si> k - I never have the h/ware issues others have so am always confident - might need to research somemore before you leap then
<beautifulsnow> Oh okay, I was thinking that ntfs file system would strip away my home folder user permissions, but if you say its ok, i'll give it a shot :-)
<beautifulsnow> Right, I'm one of those lucky people too :P
<ere4si> you seem to not have the file permissions right - if you copy a file into your /home from an external source you own - doesn't matter where it came from beautifulsnow
<ere4si> *own it
<beautifulsnow> mmm youre probably right. I was working over ssh on my website yesterday, and created a folder & uploaded 2 files into it. On the web browser, I went to that location, and it said I didn't have permissions to see the image I had uploaded.
<beautifulsnow> That probably messed up my sense of permissions ;p
<ere4si> k :)
<beautifulsnow> So I went to file properties, had to adjust them for the folder ;) Well Im giving this reinstall a try anyway ;) Thank you veerrrry much for the chat ! :P
<ere4si> ssh to a website is diff to your local /home
<ere4si> lots of luck :)
<acalbaza> hi, does anyone else experience random firefox crashing?
<ere4si> mine goes ok - what are you doing when it crashes?
<acalbaza> simple browsing... havent found a pattern yet.  it just closes up, not error or anything.
<beautifulsnow> ... it's been so long since I used a 'non user friendly' linux distro, that I completely forgot about ALT+CTRL+F1-F8 ...
<ere4si> hehe
<lol> eciadsl is anyone familiar with it??
<Pharserror> anyone know how I would make my windows box able to see my ubuntu LAMP server?
<Pharserror> all I've got is a command line from the server
<ere4si> Pharserror, that sounds like you need samba installed
<Pharserror> ere4si, ok I used apt-get to get it the other day and I changed the workgroup to the appropriate on in the smb.conf file
<ere4si> Pharserror, samba is something I don't use - all I know is you have to set up a shared file/dir
<zoredache> Pharserror: how are you looking for it?  The windows 'network neighborhood' is stupid...
<Pharserror> ere4si, I see. I'll have to look up a tut then s'pose
<zoredache> once you setup samba try connecting to the server by UNC either \\ipaddress or \\servername
<ere4si> Pharserror, zoredache ishere
<ere4si> &is here
<ere4si> **
<Pharserror> ere4si, alright I'll give it a shot
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> ?
<Gokee2> Hello all I am having https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aumix/+bug/145805 on a new install xubuntu laptop.  I ran apt-get update and apt-get install aumix to get the latest version but am still getting SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK.  Any idea why this would be and how to fix it?  Thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145805 in aumix "aumix throws error aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK" [Medium,Fix committed]
<dquestions> so anyone here use screen + centericq?
<slider2800> Hi all
<slider2800> umm... i've got a little problem with my GUI... it won't start... can someone help?
<TheSheep> slider2800: any details?
<slider2800> well.. the only thing i know is that i switched the GTK theme and then the panel dissappeared.. after i logged in again i've got no panel, no background, nothing...
<slider2800> i can log in, the "brown" background color comes in, but thats all.. i can start apps with ALT+F2 ( so i'm in from xterm+irssi )
<ere4si> was it the curve theme?
<slider2800> curve theme? um... ???
<slider2800> sorry i still count as a n00b...
<slider2800> i set the UI theme to Xfce, then logged out, logged in.. still nothing
<ere4si> type this and see if the panel restarts - pkill -USR1 xfce4-panel
<slider2800> no response
<slider2800> nope.. does nothing
<ere4si> does typing -   startxfce4   - do anything?
<slider2800> hmm
<slider2800> X server already running on display :0.0
<slider2800> screensaver already running
<slider2800> another window manager is already running...
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> did you install another wm ?
<slider2800> pretty damn strange. never had anything like this before... though its the first time i installed Gutsy on my (pretty old) Compaq Deskpro
<slider2800> nope.
<ere4si> what was the theme name?
<slider2800> just installed the whole system yesterday from an alternate-install cd
<slider2800> one sec
<ere4si> k
<H> hi guys, could anyone help with a wireless issue?
<H> an*
<slider2800> theme : Innocent
<ere4si> k brb
<slider2800> k.
<slider2800> whoops. wait. thats the one for xfwm
<slider2800> GTK is Clearloox
<slider2800> ks*
<H> i think my xubuntu keeps on crashing when i try to connect to a wireless network...the caps lock keeps on flashing and i cant move the mouse....
<H> emhh..could anyone help me with that issue?
<slider2800> um... i'm not a pro on that either but do you have drivers installed for your wi-fi card?
<H> yea
<slider2800> well. i dunno. is the card supported properly?
<H> yeah..i found my router and when i try to connect it, it just freezes..the caps lock keeps on flashing...kinda weird
<LeAstrale> H: could you post the output of lsusb on pastebin ?
<slider2800> that IS strange...
<H> emhh..sure..if you could tell me how to do that..i'm unfamiliar with linux..to be honest..
<slider2800> fire up a terminal... type lsusb
<H> ight
<H> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<H> that's what it says
<LeAstrale> hmm
<slider2800> so no usb device is connected, right? .. btw i don't get it how that is related to the wlan stuff
<LeAstrale> then try lspci
<H> yeah i use a wireless card
<H> on my laptop
<slider2800> is it built in or a  PCIMCIA card?
<LeAstrale> slider2800: just my head kicking in (i just stood out of bed) i have USB wifi... thats why i thought lsus first
<LeAstrale> H: go to terminal and write lspci
<slider2800> oh okay then good morning for you :D
<LeAstrale> and post the whole output on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<H> haha okay thank you
<LeAstrale> slider2800: thank you :)
<slider2800> yw :D
<slider2800> meanwhile i'm still trying to figure out how to fire up my GUI :P
<LeAstrale> slider2800: new default install ?
<slider2800> huh?
<LeAstrale> slider2800: how long is it since you have installed it ?
<slider2800> 12 hours
<slider2800> ...coz i ran a dist-upgrade yesterday and it kinda killed the system.. died off in the middle
<slider2800> from Feisty to Gutsy..
<slider2800> so i burned myself a Gutsy alternate-install cd...
<LeAstrale> slider2800: always do new installs, i have bad experience with dist upgrade
<slider2800> got the whole stuff installed in around one and a half hours
<LeAstrale> haven't you had GUI on the gutsy yet ?
<slider2800> it was working well when i finished the install...
<slider2800> just this morning i started to customize the look of it as suddenly the panel died off...
<LeAstrale> hmm
<LeAstrale> then i dont think i can solve this for you
<slider2800> then i thought i log out, log in, and maybe thatll fix it.. but then i had no background either :P
<LeAstrale> im mostly into Nvidia trouble and im pretty new to linux too
<slider2800> its okay. i try to figure it out somehow
<ere4si> slider2800, does typing  xfce-panel   do anything?
<slider2800> heh. me too. however i've been using ubuntu since 2005, but very actively only for 5-6 months
<slider2800> w00t. i"ve got my panel back.. tho it was the xfce4-panel command...
<slider2800> hm. maybe i can fix it from here.
<slider2800> lol. that was ass weird... but had similar troubles before on Feisty...
<slider2800> in the Desktop Properties window, the 'Allow Xfce to manage the desktop' was unchecked
<ere4si> it's back - great
<slider2800> yea.
<slider2800> thanks
<ere4si> k
<LeAstrale> thank god we have ere4si in here
<slider2800> god? thank Linux :D
<slider2800> um..
<slider2800> Linus
<LeAstrale> ere4si: im actually having a gentoo dev looking into my wifi trouble now :P
<ere4si> hehe - hope he can help LeAstrale
<slider2800> okay. i think its still too early here.
<slider2800> yea. me too.
<slider2800> i never had much luck with wireless under linux
<ere4si> I've never bothered with it - cables are faster
<slider2800> yea... and you can fall over them so nicely ( personal experience )
<LeAstrale> ere4si: we have had that discussion :)
<ere4si> :)
<LeAstrale> however in 2-3 years im moving to a place with a 1gigabit fibre line
<LeAstrale> :D
<slider2800> sweet
<ere4si> 1G will be nice
<LeAstrale> i need some bigger raid however :P
<H> okay...
<H> done..took me some time to write all of it down
<H> ^
<slider2800> so is it fixed?
<H> haha no..i just posted the whole output on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<slider2800> oh okay.
<ere4si> a link to the paste?
<LeAstrale> :)
<H> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4833caf
<LeAstrale> normally i would fire up mousepad and make a txt document ;)
<slider2800> okay. now that my interface is working. i think i go back to sleep XD its 9:22 in the morning...
<H> :D
<slider2800> thanks for the help
<H> oh okay
<H> so i suppose you are from germany
<slider2800> nope. Hungary :D
<LeAstrale> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MA C (rev20)
<slider2800> but i want to move to Germany this year
<H> oh okay..around europe :=
<LeAstrale> is your WIFI i suppose ?
<H> yea
<H> correct
<LeAstrale> have you tried Ndiswrapper with the windows drivers ?
<H> oh okay..germanys okay...but spain is warmer :)
<LeAstrale> !ndiwswrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiwswrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<H> yeah..that is what i am running it with
<LeAstrale> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeAstrale> H: you might want to try a different set of drivers the
<LeAstrale> ndiswrapper has a wiki where you can check up which drivers are available
<H> oh..yeah..but i cant remove the old ones on ndiswrapper
<slider2800> k. i'm off... by all! and good luck with your wlan H...
<H> it says access denied...
<H> thanks :) have a good night!
<H> or day :)
<LeAstrale> sudo in front of it ?
<slider2800> thx
<slider2800> byeű
<H> ciao!
<LeAstrale> bye bye
<H> mhh..i'll try it
<H> oh it worked..hahah^...the deletion
<H> i'll check out the wiki for any new drivers..thanks in advance
<H> could you just help me with one more thing...because i have a second partition..but I cant gain access to it
<H> it says i should change something in the fstab file..but I cant save my changes
<H> do you know how i can save the changes..i mean..i have administre rights..but still
<ere4si> H: you need to open the file with admin rights - open a terminal and type  gksu mousepad /etc/fstab
<H> oh okay :) thank you also for that
<ere4si> be back in 30 min
<LeAstrale> H: you have to access the fstab file from terminal with theses two in front: "sudo mousepad
<LeAstrale> btw
<H> oki doki :) thanks for your help
<H> yes
<LeAstrale> link is /etc/fstab
<H> ight :)
<LeAstrale> H: i have just read that your chio should be supported default in Kubuntu at least
<H> oh okay...thank you..i am still at the wiki page..trying to find any additional information
<H> i just dont know why i can find my router
<H> but as soon as i try to connect i suppose it just freezes
<H> since i cant move the mouse and the caps lock keeps on flashing
<H> though i can open my cd drive
<LeAstrale> cd drive might be strictly mechanical at that point
<H> oh okay
<H> i mean..i have removed the driver from ndiswrapper..and still seems to be recognized by the system..but it still freezes
<LeAstrale> that might be because you haven't blacklisted the native driver?
<H> mhh...that could also be a reason..but now that i have removed the driver from ndiswrapper the native should work at least? or not?
<LeAstrale> H: the native driver could be malfunctioning for many reasons
<LeAstrale> i suggest you find the name for it and banlist it
<H> oh..okay..yea
<LeAstrale> then try with ndis again
<H> ight
<H> thanks a lot for your help :=
<H> :)
<H> umhh..can anyone tell me how to install ".ko" files? It is a driver
<H> umhh..can anyone tell me how to install ".ko" files? It is a driver
<TheSheep> !repeat | H
<ubotu> H: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheSheep> !modules | H
<ubotu> H: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<lwithers_> hi, is there a way to change the default LANG setting? I tried LANG="C" in /etc/environment, but every time I reboot, something appends the line LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<TheSheep> lwithers_: select language on the login screen
<lwithers_> it's a headless box :)
<ere4si> Applications - system - language support - then set the default to what you want
<ere4si> lwithers_,
<thoht> hi
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<thoht> i m running xubuntu livecd currently and d'like to install it on hard disk but failed a 45% of the install
<thoht> is there a way to run the install without the gui ?
<ere4si> you need to d/load the alternate install cd for that thoht
<thoht> ere4si: where ?
<thoht> i m on a eeepc
<ere4si> thoht: www.ubuntu.com - has the alternate listed with the normal desktop one
<thoht> ere4si: but on the livecd there is an option to do a real install from it
<thoht> with ubiquity installer
<ere4si> thoht: I haven't used the live cd any other way except live and then installed
<ere4si> thoht: was there an error message? - or was it seemingly hung at 45%?
<thoht> ere4si: it said that there is an I/O error and suggest me to verify CDROM
<thoht> (but there is no cdrom, the livecd is installed on a SD card)
<ere4si> thoht: did the md5 on the sd go ok?
<thoht> hum it seems no
<thoht> root@ubuntu:/media/disk/eeexubuntu-7.10.3# cat md5.txt
<thoht> 26a82f7a2e6b1d9cdf675e896ef7135a  eeexubuntu-7.10.3-desktop-i386.iso
<thoht> root@ubuntu:/media/disk/eeexubuntu-7.10.3# md5sum eeexubuntu-7.10.3-desktop-i386.iso
<thoht> 11fecd7efa91911695a2b70c5f976ddd  eeexubuntu-7.10.3-desktop-i386.iso
<thoht> is it the correct way ?
<ere4si> thoht: I have only checked the cd from boot - but we'll find out
<ere4si> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thoht> so md5 is different
<thoht> :/
<beautifulsnow> Why is it that everytime I install Ubuntu on the same machine, some hardware might or might not be detected and installed? :P
<qsrv> hi
<qsrv> for some reason the .Xmodmap file in my home dir is not being loaded at startup
<qsrv> what could be the cause of this?
<qsrv> is there a different way to alter the keyboard configuration?
<Yellow_J> mY FLUX CAPACITOR IS giving me a 401 error. How do I set the ddate for BTF3
<gkahla> question: latest xubuntu, I'm trying to teach firefox how to use liferea for reading RSS feeds... it creates errors in FF's error console. I can't grok 'em.
<gabkdlly> gkahla: I used to use liferea, I think there was a thread about this on the forums. did you check there?
<gkahla> gabkdlly - very interested. . . doing a search on the forums now. Thanks for the pointer
<gabkdlly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281467
<gabkdlly> this is the thread I meant
<gkahla> thanks - I appreciate your help
<gabkdlly> no problem
<Jeremified> Hey, I need some help. How can I read/write NTFS from a Xubuntu Live CD?
<Jeremified> I've seen a topic about it, it says it needs some command-line stuff, but it doesn't go into details.
<gkahla> thanks for the help, gabkdlly - I'll jabber more later
<Jeremified> Hm, it seems like I can actually read/write files just fine without any modification. Nevermind then.
<chirvan> hi there
<Havvy> Hello.
<Havvy> Can I get some help with installing Xubuntu to a flash drive?
<chirvan> ?
<Havvy> So it boots from it.
<gabkdlly> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Havvy> Thanks gabkdlly
<gabkdlly> sure, and good luck
<Havvy> ...it confuses me.
<Havvy> Can you help me step by step?
<Jatz> hi. I'm not actually running xubuntu, but I have a problem after installing xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu
<Jatz> all windows have the title "o"
<Jatz> any help would be awesome
<CaptainPlanet> hey, anyone here?
<CaptainPlanet> I'm looking for a lil help getting DRI working on my Rage Mobility M3
<mjw-> i'm here
<mjw-> heh
<mjw-> CaptainPlanet The correct x.org driver for the m3 is "r128" and I think, and problems with getting DRI working is a lack of video memory at the resolution/bit depth you're trying to use
<CaptainPlanet>  hmmm, interesting. I'm trying to use 16bpp @ 1024x7768
<CaptainPlanet> here is my xorg.conf
<CaptainPlanet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57991/
<CaptainPlanet> i'll replace "ati" with "r128" and see how that goes
<CaptainPlanet> i think I have tried that but i'll give it another shot
<mjw-> you don't happen to know how much video memory it has do you
<mjw-> nevermind, I see you manually specified it as 8 megs...
<CaptainPlanet> yeah, changing to r128 didn't seem to change much
<mjw-> in theory 1024x768@16bpp should work to get DRI
<mjw-> with 8 megs
<mjw-> does your busid in the xorg.conf have a type? I believe the syntax is "PCI:01:00.0" not "PCI:01:00:0" ?
<CaptainPlanet> say that it not right
<CaptainPlanet> lemme fix that
<mjw-> and are you sure you have 8192k of video ram?
<CaptainPlanet> not sure about the vram, here is lspci:
<CaptainPlanet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57994/
<mjw-> yeah lspci really doesn't list the amount on it, which is frustrating
<mjw-> I think the 64M is like the AGP aperture or something
<CaptainPlanet> x is in compatibility mode now, i'm thinking about starting over from the backup
<CaptainPlanet> i'm guessing it wasn't applying any of those settings since the bus id was wrong
<mjw-> if it only has 4MB, it probably won't be enough for DRI at 1024x768
<CaptainPlanet> it is an inspiron 4000... i may need to look it up with dell
<CaptainPlanet> looks like it could be 4 or 8
<mjw-> I have an ATI radeon mobility M7 w/16MB on a circa 2002 laptop, and it just barely can do DRI at 1024x768@24bpp
<CaptainPlanet> oh, great. the only reason I need it is for xbmc
<mjw-> how old is this laptop?
<CaptainPlanet> shipped on 7/01
<CaptainPlanet> so... ancient:)
<CaptainPlanet> it's a freebie, my mom's old laptop
<mjw-> well I would hope you didn't pay much for it ;)
<CaptainPlanet> nope. my hope is to use it to play videos on my tv. I got the TV out working but XBMC is dog-slow without DRI
<mjw-> not surprising
<CaptainPlanet> well i guess i am going to try using Entertainer
<CaptainPlanet> thanks for your help though
<slow-motion> hi
#xubuntu 2008-03-02
<ere4si> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 285 kB, installed size 768 kB
<ere4si> only a couple behind - that's not too bad...
<decay> how do i upgrade to kernel 2.6.24?
<shinjin> Where can I get the plugin to allow windows XP to acknowledge an ext 3 partition?
<silverblade> possibly a newbie question, what window manager does Xubuntu use
<silverblade> ah... Xfce4
 * silverblade shouldve started out by reading the wiki
<soldats> lol
<silverblade> yes, you may shout "noob lol" now
<soldats> i wont ever
<silverblade> im quite impressed with Xubuntu. its running on a p2 with 64 mb ram
<silverblade> with gui
<ere4si> alternate cd for the install silverblade ?
<silverblade> of course ;)
<ere4si> :)
<silverblade> as you might expect, its pig slow, but it's semi-usable
<ere4si> you can try fluxbox as a window manager - it is even lighter than xfce but takes a little learning
<ere4si> and it is in synaptic
<silverblade> heh im trialling this to carry out a "convert your family to Linux" ;)
<silverblade> so i was after something straightforward. this seems to do the job
<ere4si> k
<silverblade> thanks anyway
<soldats> lol i was gonna say use DWM but family friendly is deffinitely XFCE IMO. as much as i love it i use both
<martin_zgr> hello, i having some troubles with starting up nicotine - i click on the icon and a window shows up - but it is empty
<martin_zgr> any idea what is wrong?
<martin_zgr>  hello, i having some troubles with starting up nicotine - i click on the icon and a window shows up - but it is empty
<martin_zgr> any idea what is wrong?
<TheSheep> !repeat | martin_zgr
<ubotu> martin_zgr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<qsrv> I'm having trouble with XFCE and a custom .Xmodmap file
<qsrv> xfce seems to ignore it
<qsrv> I tried adding a script to autostart that would load the .Xmodmap file, but this didn't solve the problem either
<qsrv> am I missing something?
<TheSheep> qsrv: what do you use xmodmap for?
<qsrv> I have a thinkpad, so I use Xmodmap to enable thinkpad's keys
<qsrv> the thing is that if I run "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" manually, it works
<TheSheep> qsrv: setting the keyboard layout in your xorg.conf to the thinkpad's shoul be a better solution
<qsrv> There is no specific keyboard layout for thinkpads
<TheSheep> qsrv: you can do it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> qsrv: are you sure?
<qsrv> all I need is to enable a few extra keys
<qsrv> yes
<TheSheep> qsrv: because I have a pretty normal keyboard with just a few extrac keys, and it has a separate layout
<qsrv> the problem is that for some reason xfce messes up the loading of the .Xmodmap file
<TheSheep> qsrv: and I can see several thinkpad keyboard layouts on the list
<TheSheep> qsrv: so, why don't you use a ready made one instead of modifying it with xmodmap?
<qsrv> it's not what I want
<qsrv> e.g. thinkpads have two keys called "forward" and "backward"
<qsrv> I want to use them to cycle through desktops
<qsrv> for that I use xmodmap to assign symbols to these keys
<qsrv> and then configure the window manager's keyboard shortcuts
<jinzo> hello, I'm interested if I can access the text mode installer in xubuntu 7.10 ?
<TheSheep> jinzo: yes, just download the alternate install cd
<jinzo> I feared of that yes :/
<jinzo> or I find another ram stick :P
<pppp> y not can boot from live cd  what boot optios have please
<ere4si> pppp, how much memory do you have? first question
<pppp> 245
<ere4si> should be enough for the live cd - is it a laptop?
<pppp> whit hd no boot whit no hd boot
<pppp> no laptop desktop
<pppp> y am from brasil
<ere4si> pppp, ok - is there an error message or just blackness :)
<pppp> fatal erro
<pppp> y desconet hd live cd ok
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ere4si> !pt | pppp
<ubotu> pppp: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BillyJoe> Hello, I am using xubuntu on my weaker laptop, but I also use ubuntu on my other, with ubuntu you can save the password for the keyring, so you do not have to put it in every time it boots, but with my xubuntu I can not, is there some way to add this option?
<BillyJoe> Short, How do I get the keyring to auto login when I login to my desktop, so that the wireless works with out myself or more so my kids doing any thing?
<ArmyMan007> hello
<ArmyMan007> I wanted to know something regarding Xubuntu
<totemwormage> go ahead and ask :]
<ArmyMan007> I'm installing it on a Windows 98 SE, and it seems to meet all of the requirements
<ArmyMan007> now the thing is that I want to install it along with the windwos (just in case it dosn't work)
<ArmyMan007> and it's a VERY OLD computer
<ArmyMan007> I have a drive with 4 GB or so
<ArmyMan007> and I have another drive with 4 GB or so
<ArmyMan007> what should I do?
<ArmyMan007> 4.51 and 4.13 GB to be exact (they contain some files)
<ArmyMan007> please help me... :-(
<totemwormage> installing xubuntu is fairly easy, i don't know exactly how much disk space you'll need so i won't know if you can install it alongside windows on the same disk
<LeAstrale> i think Xubuntu is about 1½ GB installed
<ArmyMan007> is it easy to configure?
<totemwormage> yes :]
<ArmyMan007> easier then the "normal" ubuntu?
<LeAstrale> the easiest way would be to wipe one of the two drives and then install it on that one
<LeAstrale> ArmyMan007: probarly the same as "normal" Ubuntu
<LeAstrale> i would recommend the alternate installer disc however
<ArmyMan007> LeAstrale: but the Windows 98 SE is a part of a very old computer
<ArmyMan007> installing xubuntu would be easier for the computer...
<LeAstrale> yes... windows doesn't have system files on both discs.. the one disc that isn't system files i suggest you let gparted format during the alternate install
<LeAstrale> ArmyMan007: easier for the computer? :S
<ArmyMan001> sorry
<ArmyMan001> i got DS
<ArmyMan001> could you please repet that?
<ArmyMan001> could you please repeat yourself? i got disconnected...
<LeAstrale> [15:21] <LeAstrale> yes... windows doesn't have system files on both discs.. the one disc that isn't system files i suggest you let gparted format during the alternate install
 * ArmyMan001 slaps ArmyMan007 around a bit with a large trout
<LeAstrale> LOL at all the armymen
<ArmyMan001> sorry
<LeAstrale> heh
<ArmyMan001> it didn't connect me to my user name... LO
<ArmyMan001> :P
<ArmyMan001> what is gparted format?
<LeAstrale> no need to excuse
<LeAstrale> gparted format into the format you set it too
<LeAstrale> for Xubuntu EXT3 is preferred
<ArmyMan001> and what is the diffrence between the alternate install of ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ArmyMan001> how do I know which EXT i need?
<LeAstrale> ArmyMan001: the alternate is a text installer which doesn't require very much from you're computer... the normal is booting into Xubuntu directly from the CD which requires 256mb ram at least
<LeAstrale> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<LeAstrale> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LeAstrale> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<LeAstrale> did that answer some questions ?
<LeAstrale> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<LeAstrale> ArmyMan001: im gonna have to leave you now, i have one hell of a headache
<LeAstrale> i hope you figure it all out..
<LeAstrale> most of your questions is deffinately answered in the Ubuntu wiki
<LeAstrale> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<LeAstrale> adios amigos
<ArmyMan007> hello?
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me out here?
<vrkhans> hey canany one help me how to configure mutt, procmail, fetchmail, and postfix :-) I just install them but i dont know what i should do next.
<vrkhans> any one here
<vrkhans> plz help me. or tell me where I should go
<ron_o> go to the internet. :)
<TheSheep> vrkhans: the documentation is in /usr/share/docs
<TheSheep> also try the command 'man programname'
<ron_o> no one is going to hand hold you through the process.
<vrkhans> TheSheep, is that easy to configure mutt procmail, fetchmai, and postfix, are you using them
<TheSheep> vrkhans: I'm using them, they are not easy to configure, but it's not extremely difficult either if you have basic unix knowledge and know how the e-mail system works
<TheSheep> vrkhans: if you are new to it, though, better give yourself a couple of days
<TheSheep> to read the documentation
<ron_o> a little off topic, but what linksys modem wired/wireless would you recommend?
<vrkhans> TheSheep, where should i start
<vrkhans> i mean reading...:-)
<vrkhans> you think it worth it.
<TheSheep> ron_o: you might want to look at the ubuntu hardware compatibility list at the ubuntu wiki
<ron_o> TheSheep, duh, of course <knocking myself on the head>
<ron_o> :)
<TheSheep> vrkhans: depends how deep you want to go. I think fetchmail is the easiest to understand and configure, mutt is not hard either, but I would just download some example configuration for it and tweak that. procmail is the hardest of them.
<ron_o> TheSheep, one question. Is there any security issue with using a wireless modem that is wired (some are both)?
<TheSheep> ron_o: its far from complete, unfortunately :(
<ron_o> I won't use wireless because they are too insecure.
<TheSheep> ron_o: I have no idea, really, I never used one
<vrkhans> TheSheep, what do you mean by examples
<TheSheep> vrkhans: http://www.spinnaker.de/mutt/
<TheSheep> vrkhans: http://www.mutt.org/doc/manual/manual-3.html
<vrkhans> TheSheep, so mutt is just a mail reader kind of thing
<TheSheep> vrkhans: google and wikipedia are your friends
<TheSheep> vrkhans: yes
<TheSheep> vrkhans: and fetchmail is a script for downloading your mail to local mail box
<vrkhans> oh ok,
<vrkhans> what is postfix and procmail for
<TheSheep> vrkhans: procmail, on the other hand, is a system for processing and disributing the mail among mailboxes
<vrkhans> so i need it,
<vrkhans> as i am just using it alone.
<TheSheep> vrkhans: postfix is the actual mail server
<vrkhans> for my self
<TheSheep> for just reading mail you only need mutt
<TheSheep> or thunderbird, or evolution, or claws mail, whatever you like
<vrkhans> give me the big picture, what is the need for all these parts togather, and how i can benifet with them .
<TheSheep> vrkhans: in practive you only need them if you want to run your own mail server
<TheSheep> vrkhans: for example, you want the mails to be sent to something@your-computer
<vrkhans> so how does it differ from hotmail, or thanderbird
<vrkhans> sorry i am asking too many question, but you are explaining it really good
<TheSheep> its basically as if you had your own hotmail
<TheSheep> just without the web interface
<vrkhans> hmm, what do you mean by that. like your own domain
<TheSheep> something like that, although a domain is a seprate thing, you would probably want yours if you were running your own mail server
<TheSheep> domain is just a name for your computer
<TheSheep> (or cimputers)
<TheSheep> computers
<TheSheep> vrkhans: try reading a wikipedia article on e-mail
<vrkhans> so i need to start what is mail server
<TheSheep> vrkhans: I'm not sure you really need it
<TheSheep> vrkhans: wat do you want to do?
<vrkhans> is it like webserver
<vrkhans> kindof
<TheSheep> actually, the thought that you would run a mail server without actually knowing what it even is gives me shivers :)
<vrkhans> :-)
<TheSheep> start with wikipedia, read about e-mail and snmp
<TheSheep> there should be some helpful linsk in there
<TheSheep> links
<vrkhans> you know you hear these buzz words
<TheSheep> there are surely also articles for procmail and postfix
<vrkhans> and you try them
<TheSheep> sure, that's how you learn
<vrkhans> without knowing what they are
<vrkhans> as i just install them , is there any problem
<vrkhans> i havent configure them
<TheSheep> I'm not sure if they are started by default
<TheSheep> probably not
<vrkhans> maybe
<vrkhans> i dont know
<TheSheep> you can always stop them in sstem->services
<TheSheep> system
<vrkhans> how i can see what is currently running
<vrkhans> and what i need to do to not start automatically
<TheSheep> same, in system->services
<vrkhans> you mean ps -x
<vrkhans> and then kill them
<TheSheep> no, I mean the 'services' program in 'system' submenu in your applications menu
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> TheSheep :-) ya they are running
<vrkhans> i didnt know that
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> is that bad
<TheSheep> depends, if you are behind a firewall or in a private network, it's probably pretty safe
<TheSheep> the default configuration is probably also pretty secure
<TheSheep> but you might start getting some random spam mail if your host name or ip is published anywhere
<vrkhans> i dont have a static ip, so i think that does cause any problem
<vrkhans> behind a firewall, i dont know i just install xubuntu,
<vrkhans> are there any firewall for linux
<TheSheep> vrkhans: if you have a dynamic ip, I'm sure your provider has a firewall and uses private ips
<TheSheep> vrkhans: linux has firewall build in in the kernel
<TheSheep> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vrkhans> Firestarter
<vrkhans> what is that
<TheSheep> vrkhans: a graphical program for configuring your firewall
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> but its already there
<vrkhans> i mean the firewall,
<vrkhans> i dont have to install it right
<TheSheep> the firewall itself, no, firestarter -- you need to install if you want to use it
<vrkhans> so there is no firewall in linux
<TheSheep> well, read that link ubotu just mentioned, maybe this will clarify it
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> TheSheep. thanks a lot. is there any way i can contact you,
<vrkhans> if i need some suggestion
<TheSheep> Im usually here
<vrkhans> ok
<TheSheep> tehre are also many other people who can help you
<vrkhans> again thanks
<TheSheep> you're welcome
<martin_zgr> hello, i facing some troubles with starting up Nicotine, after clicking on the icon a windows appears but reamains blank
<martin_zgr> anyone knows what could be the problem?
<PsynoKhi0> sorry I don't even know what Nicotine is :)
<martin_zgr> nicotine is a p2p client for the soulseek netburg
<PsynoKhi0> sseing anything weird when typing dmesg | tail in a terminal while Nicotine is running?
<PsynoKhi0> could it be a firewll setting blocking access?
<PsynoKhi0> firewall*
<ere4si> martin_zgr, this forum post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196835&page=11 - talks about that - page 20 has a link to newer packages
<martin_zgr> ere4si, thanks very much for the link:)
<ere4si> :)
 * PsynoKhi0 failed...
<vi390> I need the File, where XDMCP Sessions are Configured to show Up right after Boot, where usually the Login screen is located
<houdini> I'm sure that I'm just failing at Google here, but... I'm running Xubuntu 7.10 on an AMD64 machine (AMD64 install, not 32-bit).  I just installed firefox32 from the 3in1 script on the forums.  works great, but it's using the wrong sound card in Flash
<houdini> I've got onboard and an Audigy, and I'm sure you can tell which one I would prefer
<houdini> how can I tell it which one to use?
<houdini> I tried futzing with asoundconf, but it didn't seem to change firefox32/flash
<PsynoKhi0> do you want to use the onboard at all?
<houdini> uh... I suppose that turning it off in the BIOS would be an option, but not a great one
<houdini> I use it when I'm in Windows
<houdini> (if that was what you were about to suggest)
 * PsynoKhi0 continues digging...
<LeAstrale> PsynoKhi0: into what?
<LeAstrale> digging for gold!? :O
<houdini> I've been poking around on google, but to no avail
<PsynoKhi0> have you played around with the mixer?
<houdini> yes.  the mixer is pointing at the Audigy
<houdini> alsamixer, the xfce mixer, etc
<PsynoKhi0> blacklisting the modules for onboard maybe....
<PsynoKhi0> what onboard is it?
<bluefoxx_> ok, so which program is the xubuntu remote desktop session? i want to send a request to remotely controll this computer...
<PsynoKhi0> houdini: check your output from lsmod | grep sound
<PsynoKhi0> oops
<PsynoKhi0> lsmod | grep snd
<BillyJoe> is there a way to make the key manager auto login, so that way my wireless works when I boot with out me having to put in a second password.
<houdini> I've got sound on that card from other apps, like Audacious
<houdini> if that helps
<houdini> (%:~)- sudo lsmod | grep sound
<houdini> [sudo] password for houdini:
<houdini> soundcore              10272  1 snd
<houdini> oh, hey, found it
<houdini> (%:~)cat /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<houdini> FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<houdini> I set that, restarted ff32, and it works
<PsynoKhi0> nice
 * PsynoKhi0 fails again
<houdini> hooray for google, or something
<PsynoKhi0> one day I WILL succeed
<houdini> hey, we parallelized
<houdini> success is shared :)
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<RockIslandLine> is there a specific path to file a bug against a specific package in ubuntu?  Are the forums officially monitored?
<praphul> hi
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<praphul> I am having some problem with mounting ntfs on my xubuntu laptop,can you help. Its not being recognized either by media command or dev
<TheSheep> !bugs | RockIslandLine
<ubotu> RockIslandLine: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<praphul> can anyone help me with the ntfts mount problem?
<praphul> ntfs mount problem
<zoredache> !ntfs
<zoredache> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zoredache> you seem a bit laggy today ubotu
<praphul> I have that ntfs-3g installed on my machine; and it is recognizing the windows partitions
<zoredache> and?
<praphul> My external harddrive has two partitions - one is FAT and another is NTFS
<praphul> so it is even recognizging the FAT in external drive but not the NTFS
<zoredache> how are you trying to mount the one that isn't working?
<praphul> When I connect the external drive, it is mounting the FAT and showing an error of cannot mount NTFS
<praphul> then I use the command mount -t
<zoredache> if you are mounting ntfs I believe you must use the ntfs-3g command to mount
<zoredache> also, what is the error
<zoredache> have you tried running a checkdisk on the partition while in windows?
<praphul> the drive is working very fine in windows
<praphul> and it worked well in linux yesterday, when i used the rsync command
<praphul> whats the exact command to mount a ntfs partition?
<praphul> mount: can't find /media/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<praphul> this is the error message
<zoredache> do a ntfs-3g --help to see an example
<praphul> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<praphul> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported
<praphul> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<praphul> this is the new error message; after I have tried the ntfs command
<zoredache> as I said...  do a check disk on the drive in windows
<zoredache> the that is what the $LogFile message is telling your.  The volume has an error and only windows can fix it
<praphul> it might have been that I didnot shutdown properly
<PsynoKhi0> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<praphul> so I should now log into windows and do that checkdesk
<praphul> ?
<zoredache> yes
<praphul> okay, thank you very much
<praphul> what is the best method for mounting drives?
<praphul> and then unmounting
<praphul> them so that I need not have this problem again
<zoredache> in windows?  open the hot-swap icon, and unmount it
<zoredache> it will show up in your tray when the drive is in
<praphul> but should not the windows automatically unmount it when I hit the shutdown or restart button
<zoredache> it sounds like something windows should do... but really it is a bug1 problem
<praphul> oh, what is this bug1 problem?
<zoredache> !bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<praphul> okay
<praphul> thanks a lot Zoredache
<praphul> for your help
<PsynoKhi0> is there any specific channel to get support with smarttools?
<PsynoKhi0> sry smartmontools
<zoredache> the web site only shows a maillist
<PsynoKhi0> yep, though I don't fee like creating yet again an account with password hehe
<PsynoKhi0> feel*
<PsynoKhi0> btw bug 1 is hilarious... kinda geeky but hilarious nonetheless
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<PsynoKhi0> ubotu trying to make up for the "lagging" remark or what?
<PsynoKhi0> no, don't PM me...
<PsynoKhi0> his message should be "Sorry I don't cyber."
<PsynoKhi0> and yes I know it's a bot...
<volvos> nothing happens after upsplash, where can i act ? grub ?
<TheSheep> volvos: yes, for starters hit 'e' and remove the 'quiet' and 'upsplash' options
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: use mailinator.com ;)
<volvos> i got no error message, last line is "USB Mass Storage support registered", then nothing happens
<volvos> i'm still in kernel loading stage ? not in initrd yet ?
<volvos> can i move backward in kernel loading stage ?
<tripppy> how do i make my 640 resolution into a vitural 800x600?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: I'd much prefer on the fly answers hehe
 * TheSheep mounts a fly
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: bzzz!
<TheSheep> tripppy: see 'man xorg.conf'
<PsynoKhi0> hmm sudo smartctl -a /dev/fly
<PsynoKhi0> **********
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: your fly is open
<PsynoKhi0> fly doesn't support SMART :(
<PsynoKhi0> seriously though, smartctl returns a highest temp value of 62 celsius, I
<PsynoKhi0> 'd like to find out when this happen, is that possible? can you access some kind of SMART log?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> are you running the hddtemp as a daemon?
<TheSheep> maybe it logs...
<PsynoKhi0> I have hddtemp, as a daemon I'm not sure
<PsynoKhi0> I'm not the first owner of this laptop actually
<PsynoKhi0> darnit that sensor plugin never worked for me
<PsynoKhi0> bah, no wonder... brb
<PsynoKhi0> does anyone of your have lm-sensors working?
<PsynoKhi0> of you*
#xubuntu 2009-02-23
<rocko> when using cdrecord with the option tsize= do  you have to put an s after the numbers ?
<s19113i> round circle, (dotted when clicked)upper left corner of each open window, what does it do?
<_j1mc> s19113i: it takes the app you're working with, and places it onto all of your workspaces.
<s19113i> Thanks, I would have never figured that one out!
<_j1mc> s19113i: no problem
<_j1mc> :)
<Gershwin> load 7.04 on a PIII 128Mb RAM 20Gb HD a couple weeks ago
<Gershwin> was pretty snappy
<Gershwin> tried the same thing with 8.10 last week and 8.10 was significantly slower
<j1mc> Gershwin: 7.04 isn't supported anymore
<Gershwin> would you say that my experience is to be expected?
<Gershwin> given the machien specs--PIII 1GHz, 128Mb RAM, 20Gb HD
<j1mc> Gershwin: yeah - 8.10 did have a few more gnome-related applications, and the ubuntu-base is a little slower in 8.10
<j1mc> 9.04 should be faster than 8.10.
<Gershwin> i understand j1mc, was just curious about performance on dated hardware w/default CD install
<j1mc> yeah... what you experienced is to be expected.
<Gershwin> thank you j1mc
<j1mc> you're welcome, Gershwin
<j1mc> :)
<Mood> why is 9.04 supposed to be faster than 8.10?
<owen1> i just asked to do 'partial upgrade'. anyone received it as well?
<Iradieh> Is there a way to see what is included in Xubuntu, because I am having a hard time choosing between Debian Xfce and Xubuntu
<j1mc> Mood: they are doing work to improve boot times in ubuntu for 9.04
<BattleStarJesus> do any of you know how to change miro settings?
<Iradieh> Is there a way to mount SFTP disk's in Xubuntu/Thunar?
<Iradieh> Does anyone here mount their OSX disks with sshfs? OR similar, I am trying to mount my macbook on Debian using SFTP
<j1mc> Iradieh: i think you'd need to do it through fuse, but I wouldn't know how to do it exactly.
<Iradieh> eh
<j1mc> that should give you a bit of a start, though.
<Iradieh> I did
<j1mc> oh, ok
<j1mc> no luck?
<Iradieh> seivan@subby:~$ sudo sshfs seivan@192.168.1.2:Desktop/ /home/seivan/sMacBook/
<Iradieh> read: Connection reset by peer
<Iradieh> No
<j1mc> :/
<allen_> Great Gods of the Xubuntu IRC chat
<allen_> how may I query your infinite knowledge
<R1cochet> with another question
<allen_> awesome
<allen_> ok
<allen_> cpuinfo is showing i have 1800 mhz cpu speed
<allen_> but system is only running at 1200
<allen_> ive tried a few things but to no avail
<allen_> setting the on demand to performance resulted in no change
<allen_> very new to linux so i dont really know what to do
<TheSheep> how do you know that the system is running at 1200?
<allen_> ill try to paste it here
<Myrtti> please use pastebin
<TheSheep> use a pastebin if it's more than few lines
<Myrtti> !pastebin | allen_
<ubottu> allen_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<allen_> paste bin
<allen_> never heard of that
 * allen_ doin stuff
<allen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121719/
<allen_> dell inspiron 8200 laptop
<allen_> id like to keep the power saving, i just need a little more go juice when im running virtualbox
<TheSheep> hmm... wikipedia says: Running with very low average power consumption and much lower heat output than desktop processors, the Pentium M runs at a lower clock speed than the laptop version of the Pentium 4 (The Pentium 4-Mobile, or P4-M), but with similar performance - a 1.6 GHz Pentium M can typically attain the performance of a 2.4 GHz Pentium 4-M.
<Myrtti> doesn't it have speedstep or similar as well
<allen_> not sure its an old ass laptop
<allen_> i can run xp pro in virtualbox alright
<allen_> its just a little sluggish
<allen_> i was hoping those few other cpu cycles might help
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<TheSheep> it's not pentium-m
<TheSheep> it's Pentium 4-M
<TheSheep> intel makes it confuxing on purpose XD
<allen_> also unrelated to the processor speed
<allen_> might have to swing by the virtualbox forums
<allen_> transfering files via usb to blackberry
<TheSheep> allen_: I'm looking at it, because at one point the name of the processor (1.8Mhz) didn't reflect the actual speed
<TheSheep> allen_: at least not the actual frquency
<allen_> ah
<allen_> so 1.8 does not = 1.8 operating speed
<TheSheep> allen_: they used other optimizations and then claimed that it 'feels like 1.8' because of that, but I'm not sure this is the case with your particular model
<TheSheep> allen_: can't find any information about that
<allen_> i was just wondering if there was a simple way to control throttling
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi charlie-tca
<wormsxulla> hello hello. i have xubuntu gutsy with python2.5 installed on it, and for a game, i'd like to also install python 2.4. may i do that without breaking python 2.5?
<SiDi> i dont know if it'll let you install both..
<wormsxulla> that's my question :)
<wormsxulla> on windows, i did it with no problem, but i don't know enough about xubuntu to tell
<SiDi> doesnt work with python 2.5 ?
<wormsxulla> nah, i get mismatch errors like that:
<wormsxulla> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/627910
<charlie-tca> wormsxulla: I don't know if it is still possible. I did it in the past, but not recently
<wormsxulla> yikes
<wormsxulla> any directions you could give before i break everything? :)
<charlie-tca> I will look for it. Give me a minute to research
<wormsxulla> sure, thank you
<charlie-tca> wormsxulla: Should be okay to do it
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: so just using synaptic and choosing python 2.4? will it let me choose a location to install it (i'd like it on my sdhc card if possible, as the hard disk of the eee pc is very crowded
<charlie-tca> yes. It should not overwrite the 2.5 and programs should be able to use it. I don't know that it will allow you to chose the location
<vidd> wormsxulla, it will install on the / directory
<wormsxulla> ggggrrrrrrrrr
<vidd> you cannot change the install location with synaptic....
<wormsxulla> could i use apt-get then? (with your help)
<vidd> you'd have to compile it by hand, and then add its path
<wormsxulla> yikes yikes
<vidd> but its small
<wormsxulla> ok, so let's go :)
<wormsxulla> (gggggrrrr @ synaptic)
<vidd> you'd be better off moving you /home (or a portion of it) to your external drive
<wormsxulla> i should do that!
<vidd> do that and you can synaptic your heart away =]
<wormsxulla> hehe :)
<vidd> most of my systems only have 5GB or less allocated to the / partition
<wormsxulla> that's what i have too, 4gb on the ssd disk and 4gb (still free) on the sdhc card
<_Pete_> I have both python2.4 / 2.5 installed on my desktop and both from repositories
<wormsxulla> cool
<vidd> _Pete_, only reason i mentioned compile was because he wanted it in a strange place
<_Pete_> right
<wormsxulla> when it will be installed, will the game automagically find the right python?
<wormsxulla> <--- girl
<vidd> ok (s)he =]
<wormsxulla> vidd: not "a strange place", a "place still available" :)
 * vidd meant "strange" as in "not where linux normally looks for stuff"
<wormsxulla> hehe
<wormsxulla> i know, i'm strange
<vidd> strange is a GOOD thing....wierd is bad =]
<wormsxulla> off-topic; i fell in love with the linux australian conference mascot, it's a tasmanian devil plush disguised as a penguin
<wormsxulla> that's how strange i ma
<wormsxulla> am*
<vidd> wormsxulla, what game you trying to use?
<wormsxulla> connection hickups
<wormsxulla> alright, so python2.4-minimal installed with success
<vidd> wormsxulla, your game work?
<wormsxulla> no, i still get the same exact errors, so i guess "python vroomDemo.py" wasn't able to find the right python version
<wormsxulla> i do have python2.4 and python 2.5 in /usr/bin, though :)
<wormsxulla> maybe "python2.4 vroomDemo.py" would work?
<wormsxulla> much better!
<wormsxulla> but not yet :s
<wormsxulla> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/627920 is all i get now
<wormsxulla> i'll ask in #python-fr about that :)
<vidd> wormsxulla, unfortunantly, python is not my cup of tea
<wormsxulla> you prefer other animals? ;-)
<vidd> hehe
<SiDi> koalas maybe ? :o
 * charlie-tca prefers llama
<SiDi> april 2010 then :)
<charlie-tca> and then I will be happy?
<SiDi> dunno
<SiDi> i'll compete for lobotomized lemur personnaly
<SiDi> nally*
<SiDi> w:e
<SiDi> err, w/e actually *
<charlie-tca> hehe
<SiDi> tired :(
<Southside_Cortez> Quick question, i have a Canon Multipass F60 Print/Copy/Scan that i just was given. anyone have a clue how i can get it to run. i'm currently using Xubuntu Dual Booted on a Inspiron 8500
<Southside_Cortez> Anyone?
<vidd> have you tried the printer setup?
<Southside_Cortez> i currently dont have the CD for the device at all.
<Southside_Cortez> where would Printer Setup be located in the Applications?
<Southside_Cortez> or is is under a special menu?
<PrntError> ?
<vidd> PrntError, its in the settings menu
<PrntError> in printer configuration?
<vidd> if you cant find it, open terminal and type system-config-printer
 * vidd does not see "printer configuration" in the settings menu =[
<charlie-tca> depends on the version of Xubuntu
<PrntError> latest one from Ubuntu website
<charlie-tca> 8.04, 8.10, 9.04?
<vidd> PrntError, since your stuff and mine are different, just open teriminal and type system-config-printer
<vidd> and if it says "not found" instrall it!
<PrntError> installing it is the issue
<PrntError> it's on currently and plugged into a USB port
<vidd> sudo apt-get install system-config-printer
<vidd> same way you install any linux app
<PrntError> Package system-config-printer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PrntError> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<PrntError> is only available from another source
<PrntError> However the following packages replace it:
<PrntError> system-config-printer-gnome system-config-printer-common
<PrntError> E: Package system-config-printer has no installation candidate
<vidd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PrntError> is what came up in T
<PrntError> sorry bout that'
<vidd> install the -gnome then
<vidd> or, rather run it as it should already be installed
<PrntError> 1 tidbit to add in i'm completely new to Linux in general
<PrntError> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PrntError> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121983/
<PrntError> that's what came up
<vidd> PrntError, so it is already installed....
<vidd> just run it (dro the "sudo apt-get install"
<PrntError> dro ?
<vidd> drop
<PrntError> when i go to print something it will only let me print to file
<PrntError> it's not listed.
<PrntError> Canon MultiPASS F60
<vidd> run the printer setup utility!
<PrntError> where is that located?
<vidd> i thought we just went over this!
<PrntError> i typed everything you told me and it didn't install anything.
<dojero> Hi all.
<vidd> PrntError, type system-config-printer-gnome
<charlie-tca> !hi | dojero
<ubottu> dojero: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<PrntError> bash: system-config-printer-gnome: command not found
<dojero> I've just been trying out xfmedia (I've used vlc for a long time).
<vidd> PrntError, it didnt install anything because the printer configuration tool is already installed...now you just have to RUN the tool
<PrntError> ?
<dojero> Can anyone tell me about keys that can be used in xfmedia?
<dojero> Like volume control?
<PrntError> where do i go to run said tool. :( i' sorry for being a pain.
<dojero> Space bar works for pause.  And up and down arrows seem to either slow or speed up the video.
<dojero> Right and left arrows move forward and reverse.
<vidd> PrntError, in terminal....
<dojero> But I can't find a volume key.
<PrntError> i'm in Term' what do i type to run it?
<charlie-tca> dojero: We don't install it. Maybe ask on #xfce
<vidd> hit the up arrow key until the "sudo apt-get .... " line comes up......
<PrntError> i have Xubuntu 8.10 btw
<vidd> PrntError, remove the "sudo apt-get install"
<vidd> hit enter
<vidd> pastebin the results
<dojero> Thanks charlie-tca.  I'll check there.  I don't need to make the switch to xfmedia, but it doesn't look bad to me.
<PrntError> remove the sudo apt-get install?
<vidd> right
<PrntError> what do you mean?
<vidd> use the delete/backspace key and arrows to select and remove "sudo apt-get install"
<PrntError> ok?
<PrntError> so just delete the line and type in what?
<vidd> not the line
<vidd> the WORDS
<PrntError> so now there's no command at all.
<PrntError> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PrntError> i pasted my entire terminal
<PrntError> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121987/
<charlie-tca> Print settings in 8.10 is in Applications -> Settings -> Printing
<PrntError> it's connected to USB and it's not coming up in the Menu for Printing when i select New Printer
<PrntError> it's USB but the option to select USB isn't appearing
<charlie-tca> Do other USB devices work? Did you try all the USB ports? sometimes changing the port you plugged into helps
<vidd> if the printer configuration tool is not helping....its outside my ability (this is why i only use HP printers---they are the ppl that MAKE CUPS)
<PrntError> this printer was given to me. NOT my choice TRUST ME lol
<PrntError> my USB mouse works. in every usb port and i'm plugging the printer into another port now.
<charlie-tca> Some of the ports have higher power than others
<vidd> is the printer plugged into the wall?
<PrntError> it's on and everything
<vidd> pastebin the output for lsusb
<PrntError> Green Lights on printer.
<PrntError> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121988/
<vidd> you have a usb hub?
<PrntError> no.
<PrntError> 2 ports in the back of the dell laptop
<PrntError> i'm on Inspiron 8500
<vidd> there are 4 usb slots?
<PrntError> only 2.
<PrntError> i dont know why it shows 4 diff bus.
<vidd> strange....
<PrntError> installed xubuntu 3 days ago
<vidd> i dont suppose your printer is net-enabled?
<vidd> (has a NIC)
<PrntError> don't think so. it looks older than me
<PrntError> i tried it in XP but the website's drivers dont even work on XP when they say there for XP
<charlie-tca> maybe the printer doesn't work?
<vidd> if the thing wont work on XP with XP drivers....its quite possible the pinter (or usb cord) is broke
<PrntError> it came up in the Auto Installation Wizard when you plug something in.
<PrntError> name of it and everything
<PrntError> i'll try a diff cable though i have extra
<vidd> PrntError, just out of curiosity...what happens when you press the "scan" button?
<charlie-tca> That only means windows detected the usb device, not that it actually works
<enoztlane> i cannot change language with alt_shift.what should i do?
<vidd> alt-shift changes language?
<PrntError> well when i click scan that button lights up and says it's in scan mode. THEN i click Start but nothing..
<PrntError> maybe busted....
<PrntError> i hate hand me down electronics
<enoztlane> in windows changes.in xubuntu?
<vidd> use the "language" applet
<enoztlane> where i should go?
<PrntError> thanks anyway. thank you everyone for your help
<vidd> right-click on a panel...add....[name of language switching applet]
<enoztlane> you mean language support?
 * charlie-tca needs a coffee break now
<vidd> tbh...i only know english...so i havent played with it
<enoztlane> which panel?
<steve`rogers> hi guys
<steve`rogers> i've problem with installation of xubuntu 8.10 in my ibook G4
<steve`rogers> the cdrom is not detectred
<steve`rogers> during installation
<enoztlane> vidd can you help me?
<vidd> enoztlane, where ever you want the applet to be
<enoztlane> what should i do analytically
<steve`rogers> someone could help me?
<vidd> steve`rogers, is your ibook PPC or Intel?
<steve`rogers> ppc
<enoztlane> vidd please help
<vidd> steve`rogers, use the PPC version
<steve`rogers> vidd I'm using that
<vidd> enoztlane, you need to install the language switching panel app you want to use
<steve`rogers> vidd: I've this
<steve`rogers> xubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<enoztlane> how can i do that?
<vidd> steve`rogers, did you set bios to boot from cd?
<steve`rogers> vidd: yes, cd boot
<vidd> enoztlane, have you LOOKED into the panel apps?
<enoztlane> no
<steve`rogers> vidd: but after configure keyboard the installation doesn't find cdrom device
<vidd> steve`rogers, ah
<enoztlane> the only thing i find is language support
<steve`rogers> vidd: what do you think could be the problem?
<vidd> sorry guys....
<vidd> had to step away for a sec
<vidd> steve`rogers, i believe there is a known issue with the cd rom detection failing...but i dont know the cause or cure
<vidd> enoztlane, try selecting the language support panel app and see if it does what you expect
<steve`rogers> vidd: oh,
<enoztlane> ok.see you guys i cannot find a solution
<steve`rogers> vidd: is possible to find this issue?
<vidd> enoztlane, i know there is a solution
<vidd> i just dont know it myself
<vidd> cody-somerville had suggested you go to #ubuntu-installer
<steve`rogers> yes done
<vidd> the PPC is no longer "officially" supported...and I have never personally laid hands on a MAC
<steve`rogers> ah :(
<steve`rogers> maybe some old version of xubuntu could work?
<vidd> i believe 6.06 was the last official supported
<rocko> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0217092samsung1.html
<steve`rogers> I mean xubuntu...
<steve`rogers> not ubuntu
<vidd> there is a direct upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04
<vidd> steve`rogers, do the sever install first
<rocko> of course  this is xubuntu isn't it steve`rogers
<steve`rogers> how can I do server install?
<zoredache> debian was just released its ppc port is supported, and will be relatively up to date
<vidd> with the alt cd, choose "cli-only"
<steve`rogers> ok I try
<steve`rogers> vidd: cli-powerpc is ok?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> once it is installed....run the gauntlet of updates
<steve`rogers> vidd: what's does it means "cli" ?
<vidd> go from 6.06 to 8.04
<vidd> cli = Command Line Interface
<vidd> then go 8.04 to 8.10
<vidd> then install the desktop environment
<steve`rogers> I've choosen cli, but same problem
<vidd> with the 6.06 install disk?
<steve`rogers> yes
<vidd> that was a quick download and burn
<steve`rogers> I've it burned
<vidd> then im out of ideas
<steve`rogers> I'm retrying with 8.10
<steve`rogers> /dev/cdrom it says is not good
<steve`rogers> but i don't know where is cd
<vidd> what did -installer say?
<steve`rogers> ls /dev don't reveal anything
<vidd> steve`rogers, have you looked http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133?
<steve`rogers> now check
<vidd> steve`rogers, any luck?
<steve`rogers> vidd: not now, how can I check the integrity of image?
<vidd> steve`rogers, when you boot, there should be an option to "check cd for defects"
<brandon6> In Ubuntu.......I can right click an icon and select "Add to Panel".......but i've seem to lose that functionality in Xubuntu, anybody know the work around?
<charlie-tca> click add a launcher and fill in the blocks
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not have the quick add thing
<charlie-tca> Oh, click on the Panel, add new items, Launcher
<brandon6> sweet! thanks charlie-tca ... hmm, what's the command to open terminal..........terminal nor sh works
<worms_food> hello hello. i have file-roller installed, and synaptic says it supports .7z files, but it actually doesn't see them as archives
<charlie-tca> brandon6: xfce4-terminal
<brandon6> sick! thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<steve`rogers> charlie-tca do you know if xubuntu 8.10 image for ppc has some bug? I've problem during installation, can't detect cd device
<rocko> hello all
<rocko> all to have a good night
<rocko> for christmas
<rocko> let it snow let it snow
<charlie-tca> steve`rogers: I don't know of any off the top of my head. If you file it on launchpad, it will get linked if it is a duplicate
<charlie-tca> rocko: NOOOOO snow here, please
<rocko> charlie-tca where yo ufrom?
<charlie-tca> Boise, Idaho, USA
<steve`rogers> charlie-tca: yes we can :D
<rocko> YES WE CAN OBAMA
<charlie-tca> worms_food: did you install p7zip ? You might need it to handle .7z files
<vidd> lets keep politics out of this!
<steve`rogers> ok vidd
<charlie-tca> worms_food: looks like it should be p7zip-full
<worms_food> charlie-tca: yes, i'm installing it right now, thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<worms_food> :) you're always helpful
<charlie-tca> When I am not wrong, anyway.
<worms_food> heh
<worms_food> it works now, at least file-roller sees the archive
<charlie-tca> Yeah, we don't install all the format files, to save resources
<worms_food> stupid question: how do you enter a file name which has a space (e.g. second game.py) in command line. "second game.py" with quotation marks?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> or second\ game.py
<Pres-Gas> That or second\ game.py
<TheSheep> or 'second game.py'
<Pres-Gas> Gaaa
<Pres-Gas> LOL
<worms_food> oh :)
<worms_food> thanks all!
<TheSheep> worms_food: use tab-completion
<TheSheep> worms_food: type the beginning and press tab
<worms_food> nice trick to know!
<TheSheep> worms_food: it also works with package names with apt-get and many otehr places
<TheSheep> even on irc
<Pres-Gas> If you have a bunch of similarly named files, pressing tab twice will list all matches to what you have, worms_food.
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep does that work in the package managers and what not?  I have not thought to try it.
 * Pres-Gas tries
<Pres-Gas> Yep, sho do.
<TheSheep> it even works with remote files with scp
<worms_food> hehe
<worms_food> unveiled secrets!
<TheSheep> next will be 'apt-get moo'
<worms_food> this brings TheSheep to every computer? ;)
<worms_food> oops, TheCow, i meant
<Pres-Gas> The only thing for me is when I am in a room and trying to type a path for someone and I attempt to tab complete in the IRC window for the file path...I have been doing that alot lately.
<Pres-Gas> :P
<TheSheep> my irssi does it
<Pres-Gas> Nice, TheSheep.  By default or an extra script?
<TheSheep> by default
<Pres-Gas> You are tempting me....
<Pres-Gas> I have been using finch for all my IM needs...and I know it is not the ideal IRC client, but it gets the job done.
<Myrtti> I use irssi for all my IM needs :-)
 * charlie-tca uses XChat
<Myrtti> bitlbee ♥
<Pres-Gas> Elaborate, Myrtti for the class...ahhhhh, yeah, that has tempted me too
 * worms_food is a great fan of chatzilla (which supports bitlbee too)
<Pres-Gas> I used to use xchat and then went to weechat
<zoredache> irssi + bitlbee is only true way to im...
<worms_food> :)
<Pres-Gas> Unfortunately, there are people that I wish to talk too that are Luddites and think Facebook IS the internet.  Instead of proslytizing to them about the wonders of jabber or OSS, it is sometimes easier to just get the Pidgin FB pluggin.
<Pres-Gas> At least with the pluggin, I do not have to actually log in to that damnible page.
<vidd> facebook has an IM?
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, and the pluggin allows me to make FB just another IM protocol
<Pres-Gas> I don't have to necessarily log in to do other things...just to accept friend requests for now.
<Myrtti> vidd: it's in backports in intrepid
<Grrai> helloes! how come I don't find any java packages in synaptic? I have all repositories suggested in the list enabled... (intrepid)
<Grrai> and btw, via add/remove software I did install java... so there they were listed...
<vidd> FB is evil
<vidd> Grrai, what java package are you trying to install?
<Pres-Gas> vidd, I agree, but sometimes you have to go into Gehenna to rescue the fallen sometimes.
<charlie-tca> click search, java, got over a hundred
<Grrai> i thought I did install java 6
<charlie-tca> It is listed in Synaptic-Package-Manager as sun-java6-???
<charlie-tca> Are you installing the jre or jdk?
<vidd> Pres-Gas, if the fallen have bitten into FB, they cannot be saved
<SiDi> vidd: Pres-Gas what are you speaking about ? :)
<Pres-Gas> LOL
<Pres-Gas> SiDi, FaceBook
<Grrai> charlie, as I said, to my big surprise neither quick, nor normal search deliver me any java-packages in synaptic. "add/remove software" does, now, why is that? and besies, I must admit that I don't really know which of those you suggested I should install
<SiDi> Pres-Gas: makes even less sense now :(
<SiDi> Grrai: do you have universe/multiverse ?
<charlie-tca> Don't know why. Perhaps need to hit reload in S-P-M .
<Grrai> yup
<SiDi> The package for Java is sun-java6-jre and i think it's in multiverse
<SiDi> since you added the repos, did you update your packages ? (just incase, don't slap me plx :p)
<SiDi> update your package list *
<Grrai> hehe, yes, I did
 * charlie-tca wants to know if light taps are ok?
<Grrai> and no, I won't slap
<SiDi> Neither bite, huh ?
<Grrai> Grrrrr :P
<Grrai> hmm, well
<SiDi> What if you just type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ? (be sure you removed openjdk before)
<Grrai> O.O
<Grrai> I reloaded the package list, and there is NOTHING
<Grrai> could it be that main server is down?
<zoredache> there are many mirrors, it is unlikely that all of them are down
<TheSheep> Grrai: make sure you have the restricted repository enabled
<TheSheep> !repos | Grrai
<Grrai> oh, "main server" means, it checks all of them?
<ubottu> Grrai: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rocko> hello
<rocko> hello
<rocko> saluton
<rocko> mi nomo estas tajlero
<Grrai> TheSheep: thanks, I thought I knew about that, but I surely will read through it again :P
<TheSheep> rocko: yeah, we get the point
<rocko> I had to much sugar
<ruben> Does anyone know how to monitor system health (temperature etc...) on xubuntu 8.10?
<charlie-tca> Grrai: main server means main repository enabled, normally
<rocko> in my french toast
<rocko> added to much
<TheSheep> ruben: there is a 'sensors' panel plugin
<TheSheep> ruben: in the repositories
<SiDi> rocko: was your 4th phrase an attempt to speak spanish ? :)
<rocko> no SiDi
<rocko> do you speak spanish SiDi ?
<Grrai> charlie-tca, ok. (then I wonder, why I had to install pkg-config and xserver-xorg-dev manually)
<SiDi> ruben: i think you can use cpuinfo for the temp. screenlets also have sensors for that, but only for GPU temp. either, cronky (or conky ?) should have such sensors info
<SiDi> rocko: i speak spanish (more or less)
 * TheSheep looks towards #xubuntu-offtopic
<ruben> would xfce4 sensors plugin work?
<TheSheep> ruben: it worked when I last tried it
<charlie-tca> I don't know the whys, but check in Applications -> System -> Software Sources, first tab Ubuntu Software and make sure they all have checks
<TheSheep> ruben: half a year ago
<ruben> Lol
<charlie-tca> Grrai: just to humor me
 * Grrai nods at charlie-tca "Had that done."
<charlie-tca> Maybe there is a problem right now with the servers, too
<ruben> hat my PC only works for more than half an hour without the case on
<charlie-tca> That has happened before
<ruben> And I think it may the temp.. But I'm not sure
<SiDi> Grrai: where do you live?
<Grrai> Finland
<SiDi> Most likely your country's servers are down
<Grrai> and using a finnish mirror doesn't help
<SiDi> I think you can change them in software sources
<Grrai> ah
<Grrai> okies, I'll try that
<SiDi> try the french/german ones, we have strong servers :>
<Grrai> :)
<ruben> No luck there
<SiDi> ruben: did you ever clean your fans inside your pc ?
<ruben> They look clean
<ruben> The CPU one is fine, and that's the only one I can see
<ruben> I can't get to the one inside the PSU
<charlie-tca> Should be a fan inside the powersupply
<ruben> Ye, how do I get to it?
<TheSheep> ruben: you didn't remove the heat sink from the cpu? if you did, did you use that gel when you put it back?
<ruben> I haven't touched it, it just looks clean
<charlie-tca> I just blow canned air into the power supply, from the inside of the case
<TheSheep> ruben: you might want to check the logs from the previous sessions in /var/logs
<ruben> I'll try that charlie-tca
<ruben> What I really want is a new fan
<charlie-tca> ??
<TheSheep> we don't have any spare one:(
<charlie-tca> Take the house fan and blow it at the case
<charlie-tca> The air movement will tell you if something is overheating
<SiDi> or put your hand on it
<charlie-tca> (when the time is changed)
<Grrai> >.< hehe... I was stupid... I missed a mouse-click.... so, I can see the packages again, but still no java *sigh*
<SiDi> i suggest you call the hospital BEFORE though
<SiDi> Grrai: what ubuntu version do you have ? :/
<Grrai> latest
<Grrai> 8.10
<SiDi> damn that's so weird
<SiDi> info sun-java6-jre 22:11	ubottu	sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6213 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<SiDi> Try to download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Grrai> well, I guess there is nothing wrong with add/remove software app?
<Grrai> or well, I'll do apt-get
<charlie-tca> I use the Synaptic-Package-Manager instead
<SiDi> its the same actually
<SiDi> i use aptitude in command line :>
<charlie-tca> The only thing I see in Add/Remove is java-jdk, which you need if you develop programs
<charlie-tca> Oh, that is OpenJava, too
<charlie-tca> Sun-java is not listed
<Grrai> hmm, I have java jre installed
<Grrai> only, it doesn't work, that's why I asked all that fuss
<Grrai> I also have java-plugin installed
<charlie-tca> Maybe you have to remove the OpenJava from Add/Remove
<Grrai> but... does it maybe simply require a reboot?
<TheSheep> or run update-alternatives
<charlie-tca> Are you on 64-bit ?
<Grrai> no, 32-bit
<Grrai> according to add/remove openjava is not installed
<Grrai> um, openjdk
<charlie-tca> that's the one. Then it should be a restart or run update-alternatives, like TheSheep suggested
<Grrai> hmm, I'll just reboot and see if anything changes
<Grrai> how do I run update-alternatives?
<charlie-tca> A reboot takes care of it
 * TheSheep always does --all, because I can't remember the names
 * charlie-tca restarts, because I can't remember run-alternatives
<SiDi> sun-java6-jre is in multiverse for 32/64 bits for sure
<Grrai> ok's.
<Grrai> I'll do the reboot. See you in a min or 2.
<SiDi> alright
<Grrai> heya again, SiDi , TheSheep and charlie-tca. XD reboot made Java work
<charlie-tca> yw. That is kinda what we are here for
<SiDi> Grrai: that's weird :P
<SiDi> charlie-tca: make java work ?
<Grrai> hmm, but I still don't see java things in synaptic
<charlie-tca> no... help with Xubuntu doing what he wants
<Grrai> hehe
<Grrai> hmm, do I need to add any third-party software repos?
<charlie-tca> medibuntu for restricted codecs, if you want them
<SiDi> Grrai: multiverse should be enough for java
<Grrai> I only have archive.canonical.com... ah ok
 * Grrai scratches head
<SiDi> free (in terms of cost) proprietary is in multiverse, and medibuntu is for non-free or sometimes illegal packages
<vidd> Grrai, what java packages are you looking for?
<vidd> if we know what you are looking for, we can help you find them
<Grrai> well, actually now I don't need any, because Java works... but I am just very confused that I see and can install Java jre ( and openjdk) from "add/remove" (which I did), but synaptic doesn't list any java-related packages
<vidd> Grrai, are you hitting "search" or "quick search"?
<Grrai> I tried both.
<SiDi> honnestly, open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude update && aptitude search java6"
<charlie-tca> It's working, isn't it?
<Grrai> it is, charlie-tca
<Grrai> (don't fix anything unless it's really broken :P)
 * charlie-tca nods
<SiDi> Would there be gentoo users, they'd shout at you for saying this :)
<Grrai> oops :P
<Grrai> SiDi, ok, I really need to do all software related stuff via terminal :)
<SiDi> Grrai: i do it just because it's much faster
<charlie-tca> Ah, well. This is Xubuntu instead
<SiDi> and when i see a windows user having trouble to install an app
<SiDi> i go next to him, and tell him to look at how apps should be easy to install
<SiDi> (that's my evil side..)
<Grrai> hehe
<vidd> Grrai, i just did a search for "java" in synaptic and it returned 1154 packages
<SiDi> try java6-jre instead :P
<Grrai> I can so understand you... I am unfortunately still more close to that windows user
 * charlie-tca when asked about windows, explain they are in the wall, where they belong
<Grrai> although I have learned...
<vidd> hehe
<worms_food> tsk tsk :)
<SiDi> hehe charlie-tca
<Grrai> vidd
<SiDi> my mother got dualboot windows/ubuntu on her laptop, each time she asks me about windows i say : dunno, but on ubuntu it's like that
<Grrai> oops
<Grrai> vidd, I have like ... *count* ... 13...
<charlie-tca> I tried putting windows on by computer, they would not balance
<charlie-tca> so I put it back in the wall
<Grrai> I actually now have a dualboot again (vista >.<, which I left on my new laptop), and I find windows really annoying
<vidd> charlie-tca, the old lady says she wants her next machine to have windows....i said im not cutting open the case, and she needs to pick out her own drapes for it =]
<Grrai> but well, off topic.
 * charlie-tca agreed, bidd
<charlie-tca> vidd
<Grrai> *sigh* next step would be to get my graphics card driver
<keres> Grrai, that's easy. if you're on #ubuntu type !nvidia or !ati and ubottu will guide you through it
<Grrai> \o/
<Grrai> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SiDi> or just go to jockey-gtk and click on activate \o/
<worms_dual> next i need to move stuff from my /home to the sdhc card, safely
<worms_dual> !relocate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relocate
<worms_dual> :)
<racecar56__> omg the code how to remove gnome and install xfce actually worked without breaking my install!!! w00t
<SiDi> i wish it could for me too : half the apps i'm using are gnome ones xD
<Grrai> well, late here. I guess, I'll continue tomorrow...
<SiDi> Are you currently reinstalling ubuntu Grrai ?
<vidd> worms_dual, try this:
<vidd> create a new user.....
<vidd> log in as that user....
 * worms_dual reads vidd
<vidd> move all files from /home/[original user] to /home/[new user]
<vidd> delete /home/[original user]
<vidd> create fstab entry for /home/[original user] on the other drive
<vidd> move files from /home/[new user] to /home/[original user]
<vidd> log on to original user
<vidd> belay that....
<Grrai> SiDi, I did yesterday, after wrecking several things, so bad ( I thought), that a reinstall seemed the best
<worms_dual> heh
<vidd> COPY...not MOVE
<vidd> very all is well....
<vidd> delete /home/[new user]
<worms_dual> copy files from /home... to /home, not move them? does it make a difference?
<vidd> ya want to make sure it works...right?
<worms_dual> if i move them, linux will remember their paths or stuff and throw errors :)
<SiDi> worms_dual: if it fails you still hhave stuff
<SiDi> damn, having 2 vms running just killed my battery
 * vidd has to go home now
<SiDi> me too in 5 mins
<SiDi> time to figure out how to install and setup a DNS server :(
<SiDi> if anyone knows..
<worms_dual> yes. one thing worries me though. i have to click on the icon of the sdhc card for it to mount, so having /home on it won't be a problem at bood?
<worms_dual> thank you, vidd
<worms_dual> too late
<worms_dual> *boot
<charlie-tca> worms_dual: put the mount for it in /etc/fstab, and it should be okay
<zoredache> worms_dual: what filesystem is on that shdc card?  You probably won't really want your homedir on fat
 * worms_dual goes to see what is in /etc/fstab right now
<worms_dual> there is a 4gb ext3 partition and a void 4gb
<Grrai> night!
 * Grrai waves
<worms_dual> goodnight Grrai
<zoredache> personally, I would set it up through autofs so the card is only mounted when it is needed, but that may be more work then it is worth
<worms_dual> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/627956 is what i have
<worms_dual> in /etc/fstab
<SiDi> bye peeps, out of power
<zoredache> worms_dual: post the output of 'sfdisk -l' as well
<worms_dual> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/627957
<worms_dual> in french, sorry about this :)
<zoredache> no worries... so what you would need to do is add a line to your /etc/fstab that looks like this '/dev/sdb1 /home  ext3  defaults,noatime 0 1'
<zoredache> backup/move everything in /home to you shdc drive first though
<worms_dual> what does the "noatime" mean?
 * worms_dual tries to read 'man fstab"
<zoredache> it makes your filesystem access a little faster because it doesn't update the 'last access time' whenever you look at a file
<worms_dual> ah
<zoredache> you don't have to include that if you don't want.... It is just what I always use for any flash based storage device
<worms_dual> i want to include everything that makes my life easier. may i also include in that line that i want every user to be able to mount the card?
<zoredache> by adding the line I mentioned, the card will be mounted when the computer boots... users will not be able to mount/unmount the card at all.
<worms_dual> oh
<zoredache> remind me again, about what you are trying to do?
<worms_dual> i'd like to move some things from my /home on the ssd currently, to the sdhc card, because i'm running out of space on the ssd, because xubuntu _insists_ on installing programs on it :)
<zoredache> right, but are you trying to move everything from /home onto your sdhc card, or just some stuff?
<worms_dual> so in /home, i have ./things (applications data i guess), some documents, and two applications (seamonkey and another one)
<worms_dual> zoredache: i don't know... some, maybe the two applications?
<worms_dual> which are "big"
<zoredache> where did you install those applications from?   Anything you got from the repository would not install programs into /home
<zoredache> brb
<worms_dual> ok
<worms_dual> i got seamonkey from the mozilla ftp and the other one is a mobile phone theme creator which i got from the sony website
<worms_dual> because i needed seamonkey 2.0xpre and not the iceape installed in xubuntu, which is old and doesn't do svg as well as the 2.0xpre
<worms_dual> now you know all my secrets and i can die! :)
#xubuntu 2009-02-24
<avuton> I'm running in a 256M environment, would xubuntu take less memory then ubuntu (which seems to tap at the sight of my ram)
<charlie-tca> avuton: yes
<charlie-tca> If you use the Xubuntu packages
<avuton> charlie-tca: then it will take significantly less ram?
<charlie-tca> If you chose to install open-office.org and other resource grabbers, it won
<charlie-tca> s/won/won't
<avuton> OK, I'll give it a shot then
<charlie-tca> I don't know how significant, but it is less.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> so how long do i have to lurk before i can ask questions here
<zoredache> you can ask them immediatly, and if someone knows the answer, and they are awake they may answer
<[AfZ]TomServo1> wow
<[AfZ]TomServo1> awesome ;)
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i need to figure out how to install my proprietary graphics driver, or at least how to roll back to the one i know works in case
<charlie-tca> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[AfZ]TomServo1> and i have an intel 82845G onboard vid chip
<[AfZ]TomServo1> thanks for the link, though
<rollthedice> For some reason during Xubuntu installation the installer hangs and crashes when starting the Partition editor, anyone experience this??
<rollthedice> 8.10 / 8.04 both CD's and alternate disk installation.
<charlie-tca> Do the cd's pass integrity checks
<charlie-tca> ?
<rollthedice> Yes
<charlie-tca> Very strange, but I think there is a bug on it. If not, please file one, but make to give what your hardware is.
<rollthedice> It is an old computer, I assume it is an issue with my harddrive
<charlie-tca> I had it happen with cd-rw's before, but not with cd-r's
<charlie-tca> Could be a bad hard drive, too.
<rollthedice> When I start xubuntu in live CD mode, I can start the partition editor though.
<rollthedice> It just fails on the install.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it formats the disk during the install, after collecting the information
<rollthedice> I assumed it would allow you to select the partition to format.
<rollthedice> It just crashes before Checking Disk.
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. It is also determined to have 80 pin IDE cables
<rollthedice> Is there a way to work around that?
<charlie-tca> If you have 40 wire cables, it will crash
<rollthedice> That could be a possibility.
<charlie-tca> New drive cables. ATA-133, I think they sometimes call them. the 80-wire cables
<rollthedice> Should be compatible with my current hardware
<charlie-tca> The end on the motherboard is normally blue. They are compatible with all the hardware except extremely old systems. Like the mid-90's or earlier won't work with them
<charlie-tca> I have only come across one P2 motherboard that would not accept them
<rollthedice> nice, could be a cheap fix
<charlie-tca> yes, if that is it. It makes it look like the hard drive is dead.
<rollthedice> Rather not spend a lot of money on a 10 year old computer
<charlie-tca> You could try 7.10 and see if it works. It doesn't require the new cables.
<rollthedice> I'm on it
<charlie-tca> 8.04 and 8.10 both insisted on them, and they have to be connected correctly. The long end on the motherboard.
<charlie-tca> Even 80-wire cables fail, if they are not connected correct.
<rollthedice> I'll try 7.10 first.
<charlie-tca> It will rule out the hard drive, at least.
<rollthedice> Are the updates from 8.10 and 7.10 that noticable?
<rollthedice> Er 7.10 and 8.10
<rollthedice> If it is I might just try a different OS.
<charlie-tca> yes. I think so. 8.10 has better wireless networking, easier configurations.
<charlie-tca> The cable thing is the linux kernel. All distrobutions ran into it.
<rollthedice> Doh
<charlie-tca> I think it was found by redhat originally, but I am not sure.
<rollthedice> Ahh
<rollthedice> Well anything is better than XP S1
<rollthedice> SP1
<charlie-tca> Well, yeah.
<charlie-tca> If 7.10 worked, you would know to get the new cables, right?
<rollthedice> Yeah
<rollthedice> It would rule out the HD
<rollthedice> I'd just slap new cables on and allow it to update
<rollthedice> If not, a cheap HD might be in order
<rollthedice> I might have one laying aroundd
<charlie-tca> yeah, that too.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> what cmd do i use to find what video driver is currently being used by my vid card
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i tried the online docs already
<charlie-tca> lspci -vv
<rollthedice> Thanks for the help charlie, have a good evening.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> well, maybe i should ask if i'm right before i try to change my video driver
<[AfZ]TomServo1> will the proprietary drivers run the video more efficiently than the prepackaged ones
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i mean, in general
<charlie-tca> it's Intel?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> yeah
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, they are equal for Intel video
<[AfZ]TomServo1> ok
<charlie-tca> Sorry. I don't think that was what you wanted.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> well not really, but i don't want to try something that could destroy my installation if i don't have to
<charlie-tca> Unless it is some of the latest stuff, it won't make much difference
<[AfZ]TomServo1> it isn't, heh
<[AfZ]TomServo1> but even so, i don't think my graphics should be running as slow as they are
<charlie-tca> 8.04 or 8.10?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> 8.1
<[AfZ]TomServo1> xubuntu
<charlie-tca> That seems to be one of the drawbacks to 8.10. I have heard that a lot.
<charlie-tca> We're hoping Jaunty fixes whatever it is.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i hope so too
<[AfZ]TomServo1> well thanks for your help
<charlie-tca> good luck
<whaboo> guys i need some help .. in xubuntu how do i change screen resolution? its not under settings
<Mood> Settings->Settings Manager->Display
<whaboo> Mood okay what if i have an external monitor?
<whaboo> how can i see both under settings?
<Mood> define "external monitor"
<whaboo> i have a laptop connected on an external monitor
<Mood> so you have two monitors?
<whaboo> its on a 19 inch screen
<whaboo> no im only using the 19 inch screen not the laptop's monitor
<Mood> and changing the Desktop resolution under Settings Manager doesn't do it?
<whaboo> no it only gives me 800x600
<Mood> what's your max resolution of your 19 inch?
<whaboo> my video card is recognised
<whaboo> 1600x1200 i think
<whaboo> not sure
<whaboo> i know u can do it through the terminal somehow
<whaboo> it used to work under pclinuxos and mint
<Mood> hmm....
<Mood> i only use one monitor myself
<Mood> but looks like some people have different levels of luck w/ different solutions:
<Mood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Mood> seems dependent on video card
<whaboo> well its a laptop .. but the laptop's screen is broken so i have a 19 inch monitor connected
<whaboo> somehow it only sees the laptop's resolution
<whaboo> laptop's screen resolution
<Mood> yeah it seems from the online chatter that x/k/ubuntu have issues w/ dual monitors... goto that link i sent ya and start there
<rollthedice> Anyone around?
<Sw3RvE> yea but im not an expert.
<Sw3RvE> roll do you need help with something?
<rollthedice> Ah sorry, I was wondering why Xubuntu would fail installation when the partitioning part came around; yet when I run Wubi it installs fine.
<rollthedice> And I was wondering if there is any disadvantage to running a dual boot(Wubi) compared to regular installation.
<Sw3RvE> i cant help you with that. im sure someone here or in #ubuntu could help you with that.
<rollthedice> You have no experience with Wubi?
<Sw3RvE> i dont even know what it is. lol
<Sw3RvE> i have dual boot with XP/Xubuntu using GRUB and it works fine.
<rollthedice> Ah, well i assume the only disadvantage to dual-booting is a loss of HD space
<rollthedice> Of which I have no concern since I have externals.
<Sw3RvE> well yea of course
<Sw3RvE> yea same here i dont keep a lot of things that i need on the computers drive.
<Sw3RvE> i need a new external my 120gb is full
<rollthedice> Yeah, they are super cheap now
<rollthedice> Only problem is that the 250s are about 10 bucks cheaper than the 1TB's
<Sw3RvE> i need a job so i can finish buying the rest of the parts for my new pc.
<rollthedice> You get laid off or you schooling?
<Sw3RvE> i still need: ram, cpu fan, motherboard, and a video card
<Sw3RvE> i got fired and im in school now
<Sw3RvE> i was making good money but i hated the job
<rollthedice> Service Industry is booming now, I'd become a bartender.
<rollthedice> I make around 56g a year and have a LOT of free time.
<rollthedice> Thanks for the help.
<Sw3RvE> quiet here tonight
<zoredache> a little too quite...
<Sw3RvE> zored brad is having trouble with his desktop
<Sw3RvE> when he enabled xfce to manage his desktop his menu and icons went crazy.
<Brad450> something is wrong with XFCE can i like reset it or something??
<Sw3RvE> zoredache you there?
<Brad450> my icons keep vanishing with any input. if i right click anyware on the desktop gone. if i try and start it gone. i already had ¨places¨ disapear i dont know how to bring it back? can somone please help me
<Brad450> my icons keep vanishing with any input. if i right click anyware on the desktop gone. if i try and start it gone. i already had ¨places¨ disapear i dont know how to bring it back? can somone please help me
<land> what's this place?
<zoredache> I know nothing...
<zoredache> !hi | land
<ubottu> land: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<zoredache> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
 * land says hi zoredache, ubottu
<Sw3RvE> lol
<land> guys, i need some help
<zoredache> ask a question, if someone knows they answer, they might just anser you
<land> i'm on Mint; i'm havin' a hard time activating proprietary driver for my ATI graphics
<Brad450> Xfce keeps fucking with my desktop icons they keep vanashing with a click. evertime this happens i need to go into desktop settings and un check and re check allow Xfce to manage desktop
<zoredache> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rinovan> hi all
<rinovan> where is xorg.conf xubuntu 8.10
<Reno`> what do you want make with xorg.conf
<Reno`> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rinovan> ye
<rinovan> yes
<rinovan> I do X -configure
<Angolares> hi
<Angolares> I have a problem with compilation libraries:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122363/
<Angolares> thats only happen at Xubuntu, i dont have this problem on ubuntu
<Angolares> any idea?
<Myrtti> I suppose the version of hylafax you're trying to compile has some very distinct differences to the one that can be installed with the package manager
<Angolares> If i try with another older it could be better?
<Myrtti> Angolares: why are you trying to compile it?
<Myrtti> !info hylafax-client
<ubottu> hylafax-client (source: hylafax): Flexible client/server fax software - client utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:4.4.4-7 (intrepid), package size 367 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Myrtti> !info hylafax-server
<ubottu> hylafax-server (source: hylafax): Flexible client/server fax software - server daemons. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:4.4.4-7 (intrepid), package size 868 kB, installed size 3440 kB
<Angolares> beacuse i only have the source
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> so why don't you install it with the package manager so you'd have the binaries?
<Myrtti> you don't need to compile it
<Angolares> where can i find it?
<Angolares> the binaries?
<Myrtti> in synaptic, search for hylafax
<Angolares> ok, i found it
<Angolares> i tried and the OS said that could not find hylafax-doc
<Angolares> Finally
<Angolares> Hylafax is installed
<Angolares> Myrtti?
<Myrtti> yes?
<Angolares> you know hylafax?
<Myrtti> nope
<Angolares> ok
<Myrtti> I've used a fax machine about twenty years ago
<Myrtti> :-D
<Angolares> i have one how to of suse and hylafax... but i think is not the same
<Angolares> i write faxsetup and not really runs setup
<sebanio> Did anyone ever get OpenArena running in Xubuntu? It just doesn't start for me, any ideas?
<volo> hi
<SiDi> hi
<cybernaut> hallo
<vidd> hello cybernaut
<cybernaut> hello, this is english-speaking, ok
<vidd> yes
<cybernaut> does anybody know if it exists for xfce: i am looking for something wich shows me when a cd is inserted and offers me the possibility to eject the cd within xfce
<vidd> you mean "the drive shows up on the desktop"?
<SiDi> When you put your CD in the drive, it should popup in Thunar's mounted devices list, and if you right click it, you should get the "Eject" option
<SiDi> He "ejected" himself :p
<SiDi> When you put your CD in the drive, it should popup in Thunar's mounted devices list, and if you right click it, you should get the "Eject" option
<charlie-tca> SiDi: I think that was broke in Hardy, wasn't it?
<SiDi> Don't know, i never used Xubuntu Hardy
<osde8info> are you starting xfce from gdm or startx ?
<cybernaut> SiDi: thank you, so thunar is the solution
<cybernaut> vidd: the drive should show on desktop, i wish :
<cybernaut> :)
<cybernaut> btw, i am  using intrepid
<cybernaut> which windowmanager do you use ?
<vidd> cybernaut, it used to do that...but that functionality has dropped
<cybernaut> dropped ? hmm sounds strange
 * vidd uses slim on some machines and gdm on others
<cybernaut> slim sounds interesting, never heard of
<osde8info> with ootb xubu 8.04 xfce 4 and thunar 0.9.0 cd has popped up on desktop and a window of files
<vidd> ootb?
<SiDi> cybernaut: you can use nautilus's desktop at worse (i feel someone's gonna slap me for this)
<SiDi> feel like *
<osde8info> out-of-the-box
<vidd> *slap* SiDi
<SiDi> Thanks
<cybernaut> so you think xfce is not the worst :)
<SiDi> Does thunar/Xfce use the gconf settings for displaying volumes on the desktop ?
<cody-somerville> no
 * vidd actually prefers openbox/slim combo over xfce/gdm
<charlie-tca> cybernaut: We do show the cd drive in Jaunty. Also, putting in a cd makes it show up on desktop
<cybernaut> Hi charlie-tca, jaunty is a new information for me. i will check it out. thank yo
<vidd> cybernaut, jaunty is the next release....still in testing...due out in april
<cybernaut> jaunty is post intrepid. wow
<cybernaut> and jaunty with xfce has new options you mean
<SiDi> btw, when will xubuntu come with its own human-based theme ? :O
<vidd> ive heard that ubuntu is leaving dirt-brown behind in 9.10
<charlie-tca> Why would we?
<SiDi> Because it'd look better after a fresh install, charlie-tca :p
<SiDi> i don't like xfce's default xfwm :(
<cybernaut> thank you for your infos
<brandonban6> i like xfce's default theme....I think it's sharp. Each to their own I suppose.
 * wormsxulla likes the rat
<cybernaut> its a rat ? i thougt it is a mouse
<wormsxulla> :) i prefer to think of it as a rat (black rat for me)
<charlie-tca> I thought it was a mouse, too
 * wormsxulla sulks
<charlie-tca> it could be a rat, maybe?
 * wormsxulla smiles
<charlie-tca> (for somebody)
<wormsxulla> :)
<vidd> its a mouse....
<wormsxulla> you guys are destroying my dreams
<vidd> the rat's tail is proportinally larger compared to the body
<knome> wormsxulla, your dreams are faulty. come up with replacement ones.
<wormsxulla> http://vertex.corpsmoderne.net/main.php?g2_itemId=36
<wormsxulla> that's my wallpaper, you can see it's a big RAT :p
<charlie-tca> looks like a mouse to me...
<charlie-tca> All the rats I have seen are definitely different
<wormsxulla> ahahah
<wormsxulla> i actually can't really tell the difference, it's a matter of perspective
<vidd> wormsxulla, you see a rat, you will be able to tell =]
 * charlie-tca nods
<crazygir> which vm application (vmware/virtualbox) runs nicely on xubuntu?
<crazygir> *runs/installs
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox
<charlie-tca> is the one I use
<_Pete_> vmware server runs/installs nicely on my xubuntu
<_Pete_> and also have virtualbox
<zoredache> _Pete_: v1, or v2?
<crazygir> _Pete_: would you suggest one over the other?
<_Pete_> zoredache: v2
<_Pete_> crazygir: it depends how you like to use those
<crazygir> I've really only used vmware, but having watched a friend bang his head through vmware/ubuntu, I'm starting to wonder
<zoredache> _Pete_: did you have to do something special to get the firefox-plugin for the console to work?
<glitsj16> is there a way to get xfce 4.6 (rc1) into Xubuntu using a dpkg repository ?
<_Pete_> zoredache: no
<crazygir> trying to install vb returns an error, any way to find out what the actual error was?
<zoredache> personally I prefer vmware over virtual box, but then I have a farm of 15 ESX servers, so I have a bit of a bias towards building vms compatible with the rest of our infrastucture.
<crazygir> you sure do :)
<crazygir> understandably
<charlie-tca> glitsj16: it is in jaunty
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<_Pete_> one thing that prevents me to use virtualbox is it's missing ability to run vm's in background which can be done with wmware workstation and server
<crazygir> what do you mean by background?
<crazygir> without the console up?
<glitsj16> charlie-tca: thanks, i was specifically looking to see if the recent xfdesktop is able to present the right-click menu when compiz wallpaper plugin renders wallpapers on all workspaces
<_Pete_> crazygir: yes
<crazygir> in this case that's ok
<crazygir> but yea, I see why that would be frustrating
<crazygir> why does the package manager complain about errors but not *give* you the errors?
<zoredache> crazygir: because errors frightten some people? So they hid them?
<crazygir> zoredache: hiding is fine, but no "click here for more info" ?
<crazygir> that's completely unacceptable
<crazygir> sure, dumb down the system, that's fine, but don't limit the people who might know how to fix something
<crazygir> or be able to figure it out
<crazygir> *enable* the user
<crazygir> zoredache: how would you find out what the package manager b0rked on?
<zoredache> there is always the terminal if you want the nitty-gritty details
<crazygir> that'd be nice if I knew how to use the package manager in the terminal :P
<crazygir> guess I'll have to figure that one out
<zoredache> ah, to install a package you use a command like 'apt-get install packagename'
<crazygir> still seems unacceptably lame not to at least give you a way to get the error
<zoredache> to update the package definitions do a 'apt-get update'
<zoredache> to apply updates do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zoredache> put an sudo in front of all of those if you aren't  already in a root shell
<crazygir> to search?
<zoredache> apt-cache search pattern
<crazygir> ah apt-cache
<crazygir> silly linux
<zoredache> or just look on packages.ubuntu.com
 * crazygir nods
<crazygir> thanks zoredache
<crazygir> HAH, so it works with apt-get
<crazygir> silly silly silly
<crazygir> I guess the gui package manager didn't like figuring out dependencies and installing them
<zoredache> maybe, it usually works mostly ok, but then I almost never actually use it
<crazygir> question.. I'm using xubuntu at work cause it is (hopefully) simple and usable, and windows drives me insane. When I reinstall my own unix systems, I simply backup/restore /etc and /home to get my settings back. Is this as simple/straightforward in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> crazygir, yup
<crazygir> (ie, could I simply backup/restore /etc and /home?)
<crazygir> nice
<zoredache> crazygir: there are some things under /var you would want to backup too maybe.
<cody-somerville> there shouldn't be
<crazygir> which apps/services?
<zoredache> I for example really like knowing the list of packages installed which is found int /var
<crazygir> the idea is to be able to get back up and running after a wipe/install/upgrade as simply and quickly as possible
<crazygir> zoredache: good to know :)
<Angolares> hi
<zoredache> if you are running a web server or database server your data would be in /var/www or /var/lib/mysql
<crazygir> sure
<crazygir> that's not config though
<zoredache> no, but it is data.  That is the type of thing you would want to backup/restore if you do a full system wipe
<crazygir> sure
<Angolares> could someone help me?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122496/
<zoredache> Angolares: try doing an 'apt-get install build-essential'
<crazygir> I created a new partition and want to modify fstab to mount this, how do I determine what the UUID should be?
<zoredache> the command  vol_id /dev/name would work
<zoredache> you could also just put the device name into your fstab instead of the UUID
<Angolares> i did it
<Angolares> but always the same message
<crazygir> cool cool
<zoredache> Angolares: just out of curiosity, is there some reasy why are you trying to compile it instead of using the version from the repositories?
<zoredache> Angolares: apt-get install hylafax-server hylafax-client
<Angolares> i did it too apt-get... but one part of that have an error and do not install faxgetty, and after that they said that the solutio is do a new compile ...
<m4rk> hi there! where can I get a fresh sources.list for my 7.10 xubuntu install?
<Grrai> o/ !
<zoredache> I see, you might try doing an apt-get build-dep hylafax-server hylafax-client and then an apt-get source hylafax and rebuilding from that
<Angolares> ok, iḿ gonna trty
<Angolares> try
<zoredache> m4rk: did you delete the old one, or what?  If you are just needed the standard repositories then you should be able to copy a source.list for a current and replace the release name with fiesty or whatever 7.10 was
<m4rk> zoredache: my old one is funted
<m4rk> I messed it up. I just want a new one with standard repositories
<Angolares> no, I think the problem is that the repositories is not saving at the correct place
<charlie-tca> m4rk: I will get one and pastebin it for you.
<m4rk> charlie-tca: thanks :-)
<Grrai> I am about to install nvidia's driver for Geforce 9series, and I am recommended to set default run level so that system boots to vga-console. how do I do that? I know how to stop x, but not how not to boot to x... edit bootoptions in grublist?
<charlie-tca> m4rk: 386 or amd64?
<m4rk> i386
<zoredache> charlie-tca: does your sources.list have the architecure listed in it?
<charlie-tca> It should; let me bring it up and see
<charlie-tca> bringing up 7.10 now
<charlie-tca> zoredache: Only for the cd
<Angolares> Serial port that modem is connected to [ttyS0]?   How can I know where is my modem conected to?
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Angolares> are u talking to me?
<Angolares> ahh, ok
<zoredache> Angolares: gernerallyIf I don't know, generally, I just have to start guessing numbers it is usually something like /dev/ttyS?
<Angolares> but there are a lot of ttyS
<zoredache> it might be easier to find if you install minicom.
<charlie-tca> m4rk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122502/
<zoredache> really, on my system there are only 4
<charlie-tca> Grrai: use recovery mode from the Grub menu; select root session
<whabo> is there a way to get more than 800x600 resolution? on a 19 inch monitor connected to a laptop? help anyone?
<Grrai> ah right, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> whabo: try booting to recovery mode with it connected, select XFix from the menu.
<whabo> ok thank you
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't work, let us know
<tempuser> Trying to get printing work by HP Laserjet 3100.
<Trijntje> driver manager doesnt accept the sudo password. Any ideas whats wrong?
<tempuser> Could I apply this: http://www.kivela.net/jaska/projects/lj3100/
<Angolares> could someone tell me if found what port is conected to the modem??  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122504/
<tempuser> I suppose I should downgrade ghostscript and find some alternative to printtool at least.
<m4rk> charlie-tca: thanks for that mate. just about to eat my dinner, I will let you know how I go though!
<m4rk> zoredache: thanks also :)
<charlie-tca> You may need to login as the original user when Xubuntu was installed and use that password.
<charlie-tca> Trijntje: ^ ^ ^
<tempuser> Printing does not work in Xubuntu 8.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/332188
<Trijntje> Thats is what i do. I can use the password to do sudo apt-get install foo, but not to acces driver management
<charlie-tca> tempuser: That pretty well says it. Did you got to the answers link given?
<charlie-tca> What version, Trijntje
<whabo> guys i tried xfix no luck
<whabo> just that as im using an external monitor its just letting me use the max resolution on 800x600
<Trijntje> charlie-tca: I have just installed kubuntu 8.04 while keeping the home directory from ubuntu 8.04
<Pres-Gas> Wow, there are just too many people in #ubuntu
 * Pres-Gas wonders how questons get answered in there with so many people.
<charlie-tca> Trijntje: that may be the problem. The config files might be fighting each other, I don't know.
<Trijntje> charlie-tca: that is too bad, i thought it was quite possible to do that sort of thing with linux
<nikolam> ok :) My girfriend is coming this evening
<nikolam> And i can`t see external USB disk with movies
<nikolam> It worked just hour ago and I umounted it and turned off
<TheSheep> nikolam: does lsusb show it?
<nikolam> Now I can`t see it in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Trijntje: most things are possible. Sometimes though, it doesn´t quite work
<nikolam> lsusb showed just the hub and mouse
<TheSheep> nikolam: check the cable then
<charlie-tca> Trijntje: that would be something to file a bug on, though
<nikolam> And after re-connecting hub,  lsusb get stuck for few minutes
<nikolam> and now it displays the same. no hub, no disk
<nikolam> but i have partition`s icons on desktop
<Trijntje> charlie-tca: i just tried again and i get a different 'password required' windows (without the option to remember) and it works now
<zoredache> do you have enough ports to connect it directly without the hub?
<nikolam> even after it is disconnected
<Trijntje> its magic..
<TheSheep> nikolam: what dmesg | tail  says?
<nikolam> i have just a sec
<TheSheep> nikolam: use a pastebin
<nikolam> i think that dmesg | tail is useless because it is full of ppp0 output
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122511/
<nikolam> still no device on usb
<nikolam> i mostly can connect usb disk on machine only once per boot
<zoredache> do you properly unmount it before you disconnect it?
<nikolam> it is 690g amd motherboard with sb600 south bridge
<nikolam> yes i use panel applet, desktop umount, thunar umount and nothing
<whabo> can anyone please help me .. i cant get a higher resolution than 800x600 :S i am using a laptop with an external monitor ... (19 inch wide) i really want a higher resolution i can't see anything TOO big. help
<nikolam> only pcmanfm umount says it can umoumt it
<nikolam> And i umount it with sudo
<nikolam> whabo, lspci to find out what graphics chip you use. Also check maximal resolution for external monitor in nbook specifications. What is model?
<nikolam> I am on 64-bit hardy
<whabo> ok i will 1 sec
<tempuser> charlie-tca: Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by getting the answers link given.
<charlie-tca> tempuser: from the bug report: There is more information in https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/54810 (Read especially my comments.)
<charlie-tca> Did you read the question and answers?
<whabo> yep its an ATI  and the max resolution is Resolution: 1,680x1050
<tempuser> charlie-tca: Yes. I actually made the bug report.
<nikolam> whabo, what ati
<charlie-tca> tempuser: I see
<whabo> ATI 340 M
<whabo> its intergrated laptop graphics card
<TheSheep> nikolam: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=164996
<tempuser> http://www.kivela.net/jaska/projects/lj3100/ I got from the answers page.
<nikolam> whabo, it is RS200 chip http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_chipsets
<charlie-tca> tempuser: Didn't look to me like the lj3100 is really gonna work in Ubuntu
<whabo> yes it is that
<TheSheep> nikolam: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188802
<whabo> thast what the lspci told me
<whabo> RS200
<whabo> RS200/RS200m chip
<nikolam> TheSheep, great, maybe i will set it on internal drive in that external case. but i think it foes the same for usb memory flash drives, nevermind, i will reboot for now..
<nikolam> whabo, it seems that open source driver is best for that chip
<whabo> fglrx << should i try this one?
<whabo> it says its for media accelerator drivers
<nikolam> whabo, see #radeon, #radeonhd
<TheSheep> nikolam: it's generally a hardware error, check the cable, the hub, the jumpers, etc.
<nikolam> i don`t think you should try it
<whabo> nikolam i am only getting 800x600 resolution
<nikolam> TheSheep, ok, i think that is something about usb sontroller support on sb600 south bridge
<nikolam> whabo, try to install radeon driver
<whabo> ok thank you
<nikolam> TheSheep, i found it : 690g/sb600 with usb: http://groups.google.com/group/x1250/browse_thread/thread/89b59d62236488e8?hide_quotes=no#msg_d7fee782ac1f7201
<nikolam> http://groups.google.com/group/x1250/browse_thread/thread/6c00f58258a24c35#
<nikolam> TheSheep, http://marc.info/?l=linux-usb&m=120782765829450&w=2
<nikolam> no luck for me, seems that it is fixed in 2.6.25+
<TheSheep> nikolam: I bet iot's the cable, 99% of the time it is the cable
<nikolam> TheSheep, in this case it`s not. on other machine works fine and flash have probs too
<nikolam> nevermind TheSheep , will reboot
<tempuser> charlie-tca: maybe so, but could http://www.kivela.net/jaska/projects/lj3100/ applied somehow in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> tempuser: Last modified: Sat Sep 27 16:26:16 EET DST 2003
<whabo> how can i switch from XOrg to Xrandr because my log file of XOrg says that Xrandr output would be 1680x1050 > here is my log file thank you guys for everything http://pastebin.com/m5121401c
<TheSheep> whabo: you are confused
<TheSheep> whabo: xrandr is part of xorg
<TheSheep> whabo: see xrandr --help
<Trijntje> Hi all, i'm trying to get flash working in firefox on a fresh install. I have flashplugin-nonfree installed (via firefoxs ´install missing plugin') but somehow firefox cant use it
<tempuser> Myrtti: so it was working a long time ago.
<Myrtti> tempuser: what I mean is that I wouldn't blindly go attempting to use that page since it's quite old
<TheSheep> tempuser: don't use that, install flashplugin-nonfree with synaptic
<TheSheep> tempuser: sorry
<TheSheep> Trijntje: that was for you :)
<nikolam> whabo did you install radeon driver, also check #radeon and #radeonh channels for support
<Trijntje> thesheep: I already have that installed, i think firefox did that
<vidd> Trijntje, no... install it via synaptic or it wont install correctly
<Trijntje> vidd, ok, ill uninstall it first, and then reinstall it
<Trijntje> vidd, Plugin is not installed: md5 mismatch
<Trijntje> says apt-get
<Trijntje> well, ill try to fix it some other time, cu later all
<likemindead> The following packages have been kept back:
<likemindead>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<likemindead>   linux-restricted-modules-generic lp-solve openoffice.org
<likemindead>   openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-base-core openoffice.org-calc
<likemindead>   openoffice.org-common openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-draw
<likemindead>   openoffice.org-filter-binfilter openoffice.org-impress
<likemindead>   openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-officebean
<likemindead>   openoffice.org-style-human openoffice.org-writer python-uno
<likemindead> Why is this?
<zoredache> !pastebin | likemindead
<ubottu> likemindead: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<likemindead> And how do I get them to install?
<likemindead> M'kay.
<likemindead> Any help?
<zoredache> don't know, whatever it was that you tried to post didn't come through for me
<likemindead> Ah... one sec.
<crazygir> likemindead: use a fscking paste bin service damn it
<likemindead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122535/
<likemindead> M'kay.
<likemindead> Why are they being "held back" & how do I rectify?
<zoredache> ah, I was expecting more detail.  What are you doing, what command did you run that gave you that output?
<likemindead> Just a good ol' sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade is all.
<likemindead> Weird.
<zoredache> you probably want to use 'dist-upgrade'
<zoredache> upgrade will not add/remove packages
<likemindead> Ah. Those are Jaunty packages?
<zoredache> if a package depends on something new, then it won't be allowed to be upgraded
<likemindead> Oh. So this is normal for 8.10 users?
<zoredache> likemindead: I don't know, are they?  Are you pointed at jaunty in your sources.list?
<likemindead> Negative. Ibex all the way.
<zoredache> I don't know if it is normal.  I have mostly been letting the update manager do all that stuff lately
<likemindead> Yeah, if I run the GUI update mangaer it warns me that I can only do a "partial upgrade" but doesn't say why.
<zoredache> do you have backports, or some other unofficial repositories enabled?
<zoredache> anyway run the dist-upgrade.  Apt will tell you exactly what it wants to add/remove
<likemindead> No backports. Maybe the Banshee and OOo 3.0 repos.
<likemindead> Ah. Cool.
<likemindead> Just "sudo dist-upgrade" ?
<zoredache> apt-get dist-upgrade
<zoredache> sudo as well, if you aren't in a root shell
<likemindead> Thanks. Also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122536/
<crazygir> how come some packages are available from apt-get (cli) and not the gui package manager?
<Myrtti> crazygir: depends on what package manager you use
<Myrtti> gui one, I mean
<Myrtti> I've noticed that Add/Remove doesn't list them all
<Myrtti> synaptic has everything, though
<zoredache> crazygir: I almost never use the gui except for automatic updates... It sure seems like the same should be avaiable in both though
<crazygir> yea, add/remove sucks :P
<crazygir> its searching capability is also rather blah
<crazygir> I don't quite understand why both are distributed though
<crazygir> seems like a good place for confusion
<Myrtti> the other is for beginners, other for intermediate/experts
<Sw3RvE> whats that ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Myrtti> no, add/remove and synaptic
<Sw3RvE> oh they seem to work about the same for me. lol
<crazygir> Sw3RvE: not everything is available in add/remove
 * crazygir curses GNU mv
<Sw3RvE> oh
<crazygir> why can't it operate the same as every other unix mv?
 * crazygir growls
<zoredache> whats does it do differently?
<Sw3RvE> i wish i could get the internet to work on dsl
<rocko> intronets
<rocko> intertubes
<rocko> interotubes
<tempuser> Myrtti: There is newer upload at http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printing/hplj_3100_3150/ bu the msgs are from year 2000.
<charlie-tca> zoredache: apt-get, synaptic-package-manger, and add/remove use different databases, as I understand it.
<atrox_> Could somebody help me with repository indexes failing to download?
<cody-somerville> Certainly
<cody-somerville> What error are you getting?
<Sw3RvE> is there a way to install a network adapter driver using terminal
<atrox_> hold on a sec, im just about to pastebin it
<atrox_> http://pastebin.com/m3d9bab33
<atrox_> im a new linux user, so still finding my way around the system
<atrox_> any ideas?
<TheSheep> atrox_: try a different mirror
<whabo> can anyone help me with screen resolution
<brandonban6> what is the issue exactly?
<brandonban6> whabo,  i meant :)
<whabo> i want to change my LVDS to VGA-0 permanently . as my laptop screen is broken .. and its only giving me a 1024x768 on a 19 inch wide screen
<whabo> i can show you my xorg.log
<whabo> and my xrandr file
<whabo> it is only giving me what my laptop's screen resolution is on my 19 inch wide screen
<brandonban6> are you using ati or Nvidia drivers? how are you editing the screen resolution?
<whabo> i am using an ATI
<whabo> its a 340 m laptop intergrated chip
<whabo> i am editing my screen resolution through the settings manager in xubuntu
<brandonban6> so are you trying to set this with ATIconfig in terminal or through a GUI?
<whabo> its only giving me what my aptop is capable of
<whabo> GUI
<whabo> however i tried xrandr command to shutoff LVDS woked but when i made VGA-0 as auto i lost my menu and icons i couldnt see anything but only the opened window
<whabo> brandon do you want me to paste bin any logs?
<brandonban6> i sent you a message whabo
<whabo> i saw it i sent u 1 back thx
<m4rk> charlie-tca: are you still here?
<charlie-tca> yes
<m4rk> cool. I am getting connection timeoutes from some of the sources in that sources.list you gave me... us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<m4rk> is that just me? some of them seem to work
<charlie-tca> They may just be real busy. You can try removing the us. from them. Then it goes straight to the main server.
<m4rk> ok dokey
<charlie-tca> Updates all over the USA go through us.archive for all versions
<m4rk> what about the security. ones?
<charlie-tca> I don't know any other server for them. It's just a very busy server right now.
<m4rk> okey dokey
<m4rk> I am in the UK, but I was getting timeouts from UK server also
<m4rk> sounds like we need more mirrors :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, as the user base grows, so must the servers
<rocko> BIG
<m4rk> I got http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<m4rk> is this significant?
<charlie-tca> You should not have any feisty sources
<charlie-tca> Is that in 8.10?
<charlie-tca> 7.10?
<charlie-tca> Feisty has no more sources, so that should give a 404 error
<m4rk> I dunno, I got it when running apt-get update using the sorces.list u gave me :(
<charlie-tca> Nope. There are no Feisty sources in that list
<m4rk> yeah I see that, I dunno what is going on
<zoredache> do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<m4rk> however I can now boot to the xfce again, so this is progress
<charlie-tca> no, not for 7.10
<m4rk> no, I don't have sources.list.d
 * charlie-tca keep my mouth shut. He wasn't talking to me.
<m4rk> I ran apt-get dist_upgrade which seemed to finish but did not update a bunch of stuff. now I can get into xfce again (it kept dying before) and wicd seems to be working again. The Update Manager is offering me a partial upgrade now
<charlie-tca> Did you run an apt-get update first?
<m4rk> charlie-tca: yep
<charlie-tca> Maybe it could only apply part of the updates, then it needs a restart, then update again
<m4rk> ok
<m4rk> oh crap, I actually do have a bunch of stuff in sources.list.d
<m4rk> medibuntu.list, medibuntu.list.save and prerequisits-sources.list
<charlie-tca> Then you need to make sure they get changed from feisty to gutsy
<m4rk> do I just change "feisty" to "gutsy" in those files or do I need to get the latest files?
<charlie-tca> Yes, you should be able to do that.
<zoredache> you can try changing them from fiesty to gutsy.  If it doesn't work, then you'll need to disable/update them
 * charlie-tca nods. What zoredache said.
<m4rk> well thanks guys. it is "running partial upgrade" with about 1 hours 5 minutes remaining
<m4rk> I am gonna go and hit the sack now. I'll check it out in the morning. thanks for your help! :)
<brandonban6> man.....i could sure use some sleep right now........tis only 4:00 in the afternoon though
<pteague> seems the 64bit doesn't have support for atom 330 yet :(
<charlie-tca> What is atom 330?
<pteague> from intel
<pteague> here's the kernel panic trace i got - http://pastebin.com/m10cd6b0e
<pteague> i've tried adding hpet, nohpet, noapic, acpi=off ... i keep getting same trace
<charlie-tca> What does uname -m give you?
<pteague> the problem is i can't get past the install screen... only thing that successfully works that i've tried is "test memory"... "boot from first hard disk" should probably work as well... but i can't even check cd for defects
<pteague> & yes, the atom 330 is a 64bit...  so is the atom 230
<charlie-tca> Only thing I could suggest then is install the 32bit version
<charlie-tca> It will work.
<rocko> why is xubuntu so buggy ?
<charlie-tca> You will have to expand greatly on that one.
#xubuntu 2009-02-25
<zoredache> xubuntu doesn't seem to be any more or less buggy then any other linux distro
<pteague> it's less buggy than windows
<keres> what is the o-shaped button in the top-left corner of the window for?
<keres> ah, nm
<keres> it sticks it to each deskto
<benlinnoob> hi guy
<benlinnoob> anyone know how to fix xubuntu's fan related problem?  I'm running a laptop, but xubuntu keeps having my laptop's fan running 100% of the time
<benlinnoob> it's acting like as it it's a server lol
<rocko> what does this command do "host hermes jerkface.net
<rocko> Using domain server:
<rocko> Name: jerkface.net
<rocko> Address: 65.75.18.227#53
<rocko> Aliases:
<rocko> hermes has address 192.168.1.4
<rocko> "
<rocko> whoops
<qwerkus> hello
<qwerkus> i'm looking for a tool to paste together a large amount of small images
<qwerkus> format is jpg
<qwerkus> any ideas ?
<zoredache> qwerkus: are you looking for cli tools, or just an image editor?
<zoredache> gimp is graphics editor
<qwerkus> i know gimp
<qwerkus> but pasting 1024 files together with gimp seems unfeasable
<qwerkus> what about command line alternatives ?
<zoredache> !info metapixel
<ubottu> metapixel (source: metapixel): generator for photomosaics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<zoredache> that may be an option
<zoredache> !info nip2
<ubottu> nip2 (source: nip2): spreadsheet-like graphical image manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.14.4-1build1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5811 kB, installed size 10624 kB
<qwerkus> well
<qwerkus> lets check this out
<qwerkus> thanks a lot
<zoredache> that is about all I can can come up with a search...  I believe gimp can be scripted....  Past that you are looking at writing a program using GD or something
<zoredache> you might want to ask in #ubuntu, #linux or other channels.  This isn't really distro-specific question
<qwerkus> ok
<keisangi> hi there, how do i edit menu in current xfce ? i tryed this: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#menu
<keisangi> but ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop/* doesn't exist
<keisangi> where is located the autogenerated menu list ?
<keisangi> i think i need to copy it to my home point xfce menu to use a custom file, and then edit the file to my liking.. would that be correct ?
<keisangi> oh, and it seems the best i could install is xfce4 beta1, but xfce RC seems out already how can i update? is there's a ppa i could use ? or the package for ubuntu simply don't exist yet ?
<keisangi> xfce4-about says: Xfce 4.6 BETA1
<MysticKitsune1> what/where is the file i should edit to have my system logon with a new session every time?
<keisangi> MysticKitsune1, yes i'd like to know about this too, i even tryed to delete ~/.config/xfce4* and it still didn't work ..
<keisangi> each time i logged in previous session application were all restored.. xchat, terminal,firefox ...
<keisangi> this was annoying
<keisangi> i ended up deleting the whole .config* and all .gtk* and it then it worked .. empty new session .. there has to be a less radical approach ;)
<zoredache_> MysticKitsune1 , keisangi try editing .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc and changing SaveOnExit=false
<keisangi> zoredache, for me the problem was solved by deleting .config*
<keisangi> and .gtk*
<keisangi> i guess there was some conflicting setting somewhere
<keisangi> cause i tryed to delete .config/xfce4* first, without success
<keisangi> btw editing menu in xfce is a pita ..
<zoredache> don't try and edit it then... :/  Just accept it the way it is
<keisangi> having to mess with .desktop files (adding Hidden=true or having to create own .desktop file)
<keisangi> this is unacceptable answer, cause i needed to add eclipse launcher in the menu
<zoredache> You should be able to add things new items without having to mess around to much
<keisangi> my eclipse isn't the one packaged with ubuntu, i just downloaded it from eclipse.org
<keisangi> so i add to manually create an eclipse.desktop, and add a <Filename>eclipse.desktop</Filename> entry in xfce-applications.menu
<zoredache> well, or you could just create it and drop it in the directory /usr/share/applications
<keisangi> but first i had to copy xfce-applications.menu in .config/menus/
<keisangi> zoredache, yes, but then the autogenerated menu was filed with unnecessary stuff, like all kde stuffs
<keisangi> i wanted to have a clean menu for testing xfce.. i didn't need all the apps from all the other desktop i have
<keisangi> well maybe it's freedesktop.org fault i don't know .. but i feel like just for editing a menu, it's ridiculous the number of necessary step one must take..
<keisangi> all's needed is a name, a path and icon..
<zoredache> maybe, but it gets complicated when you try and build a system to allow programs to update the menu...  It is even more complicated because many people want menus to be the same from enviroment to enviroment (gnome,kde,xfce,etc..)
<keisangi> sorry for the rent but i had to spent nearly 1h just to figure what files were used, how to edit them, and remove all unnecessary entries and add 1 new entry (eclipse)
<keisangi> rant
<keisangi> anyway .. is there package for xfce greater than beta1 available for ubuntu (intrepid) ?
<dadda> Hi, I can't change my screen resoultion
<keisangi> dada you could try manualy with xrandr
<keisangi> xrandr --query
<keisangi> to see all the available modes
<dadda> ok
<keisangi> the first listed one is 0 next is 1 next is 2 .. etc
<keisangi> use xrandr --size 0 or anyother number to change the resolution
<dadda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122683/
<dadda> I whant 1920x1200
<dadda> How do I set that up?
<dadda> If I change it will it stay the same allways?
<keisangi> xrandr --output DVI --on
<keisangi> xrandr --output VGA --off
<keisangi> and then
<keisangi> use xrandr --size 0
<keisangi> should output on the dvi
<keisangi> using the first listed resolution which seems to be : 1920x1200
<dadda> I get a error while running xrandr --output DVI --on
<dadda> keisangi, are you there?
<dadda> I can't get xrandr to work
<volo> hi
<lab> hi. when I maximize windows, the bottom right corner is not accessibile and I cant resize them....
<lab> what could I do ?
<wormsxulla> (move the windows top-left so that you see the right-bottom corner?)
<lab> wormsxulla: already tried
<wormsxulla> not possible?
<lab> wormsxulla: no
<wormsxulla> erf. what about click+ALT to move the windows? (it works on my eee pc)
<lab> it doesn't work
<wormsxulla> i remember i had this problem with gaim long ago, but not with all windows
<wormsxulla> (not in other applications)
<wormsxulla> lab: you'll have to wait for a real xubuntu guru i'm afraid :)
<ablomen> lab, you can set up margins somewhere
<ablomen> lemme check
<ablomen> ah yeah in the workspaces and margins window in the settings manager
<lab> ablomen: where exactly ?
<ablomen> lab, menu => settings => settings manager => workspaces and margins => 2nd tab
<lab> ablomen: sorry I have italian labels... let me check
<dquestions> i cant install open ssh
<dquestions> wtf
<lab> ablomen: it doesn't solve but thanks anyway
<dquestions> i have 7.10
<eth> hi
<eth> hello anybody give a newbiw a hand?
<Myrtti> just ask and we'll see
<eth> Thanks Myrtti.  I want to install flash player for utube and am confused. i have zubuntu 8.1 forst time user
<eth> sorry xubuntu
<Darth_Tux> morning all
<TheSheep> eth: just install flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<TheSheep> eth: go to system->synaptic
<TheSheep> eth: search for flashplugin-nonfree
<TheSheep> eth: and install it there
<eth> The Sheep: Thanks  - will try
<eth> Successfully downloaded and installed using synaptic, but netscape still wants me to install on utube website. Is there more to do?
<Myrtti> restart firefox
<eth> Myrtti done that already. Also i have javascript turned on
<knome> eth, sometimes firefox doesn't close properly even if all the windows have been closed. try to log out and back in.
<G-Bleezy> how do i check the owner of a file?
<knome> G-Bleezy, on thunar, right-click > properties > permissions
<G-Bleezy> hmm..k...what is 644 permission?
<knome> G-Bleezy, read and write for owner, read for group and others.
<G-Bleezy> k
<eth> knome : back again firefox is still looking for flash plugin. I logged out and re-started!
<knome> eth, interesting.
<eth> Knome; I had trouble earlier trying to install openoffice suite. it hung up at the last moment.
<knome> hmm...
<eth> knome I can see flashplayer in the synaptic list
<knome> as installed?
<eth> knome yes  marked in green
<knome> ok... then it should work
<knome> can you check some other site with flash
<eth> name one
<knome> myspace? :P
<wormsxulla> :)
<eth> knome  just a blank space where the movie should be.
<wormsxulla> eth: you're not running greasemonkey by any chance?
<knome> mm-hm.
<eth> knome no its a black space with instructions it turn on javascript and download flash player 9 or higher
<eth> wormsuxulla. Im a noob just insalled xubuntu last night.
<wormsxulla> eth: ok
<eth> not sure what greasemonkey is
<wormsxulla> forget it :)
<eth> ok.
<eth> I may have screwed things up with my earlier attempt to install openoffice suite(not completely successful)
<knome> if you were trying to install from synaptic, there is no reason why it should've broken anything.
<eth> I used applications>system>add/remove
<knome> no reason then either.
<knome> do you got any error message about why the installation was not succesful?
<eth> IK any other suggestions? This is a sacrificial old pentium III made up from bits I found lying around.
<knome> *did
<knome> eth, are you running out of hard disk space? how much ram do you havve?
<knome> *have
<eth> the office install hung up the machine. I had to pull the plug to get control back
<eth> 320 mb ram
<knome> ok, that should not bring you those problems
<eth> i installed inside windows  15gig i think
<wormsxulla> eth: what does about:plugins say in firefox?
<eth> no mention of flash player in about:
<eth> no mention in addons either.
<wormsxulla> about:plugins (in the url bar)
<eth> yes, in the url bar. its  not mentioned at all
<wormsxulla> not installed then
<eth> duh!
<eth> no not installed .
<eth> is there another way to do it - for a noob
<wormsxulla> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Flash
<wormsxulla> maybe you don't have enough ram and flash 10 refuses to install
<eth> 320mb  i noticed it on the post screen last time i re-booted
<wormsxulla> (it's an odd amount of RAM)
<eth>  128 + 128+ 64
<wormsxulla> eheh
<wormsxulla> oldskool computer!
<eth> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Flash  thats a lot of reading for a linux beginner.
<eth> as i said. A re-cycling centre special
<wormsxulla> you could try asking on moznet in #firefox, if nobody here has a better idea
<wormsxulla> irc://irc.mozilla.org/ then /j #firefox
<eth> maybe a re-install
<wormsxulla> ö_ö
<eth> is a 470mb p3 fast enough for this?
<wormsxulla> sure it is
<wormsxulla> i would _not_ re-install, not for the life of me!
<eth> well I have (spit!) win xp home  on the same drive and it seems faster.
<eth> I installed xubuntu inside windows
<knome> with wubi, you mean
<wormsxulla> oh
<eth> it took ages to do
<eth> yes i suppose it was wubi. Im not up on the jargon, but I got ubunti 8.1 installed on my main pc the same way.
<eth> It works fine there
<eth> real ubuntu 8.1 i mean. not xubuntu
<eth> sorry if i offend :)
<eth> is there some sort of sudo apt-get invocation I can make?
<eth> wormsxulla, knome, Oh dear I've offended. Im sorry. Come back!
<wormsxulla> heh?
<mario_> love for all beings
<eth> Wormsxulla, <eth> it took ages to do
<eth> <eth> yes i suppose it was wubi. Im not up on the jargon, but I got ubunti 8.1 installed on my main pc the same way.
<eth> <eth> It works fine there
<eth> <eth> real ubuntu 8.1 i mean. not xubuntu
<eth> <eth> sorry if i offend :)
<eth> <eth> is there some sort of sudo apt-get invocation I can make?
<mario_> i've installed xubuntu on a pentium4 and spanish language have been correctly set up, but not the menu title Application and Places
<mario_> any help to change this items into spanish. items inside menus are in spanish
<mario_> ?
<mario_> thanks in advance
<mario_> the only that changes is the X environment, there is not a real one eth :) just your X environment selection, gnome-ubuntu, kde kubuntu, xfce4 xubuntu
<mario_> window manager more closer
<mario_> what are you looking for eth ?
<eth> mario_ : this is my first xubuntu and I think I'll write this install up to experience, and wipe and install again. I'm not giving up,  I'll be back.
<eth> cu all.
<mario_> you will learn more if you try to set it up, not reinstalling, usually there is no need to reinstall reboot, this is M$ windows way :
<mario_> goo dluck
<eth> Well I make a living fixing M$ PCs. The MAN's way is the only way I know:)
<eth> Bye
<PU160> hi everybody
<vision4ce> Hello everyone. Has anyone had a problem with their LAN in 8.10? I just recently installed 8.10 and the LAN was working fine, then after downloading and installing the upadates it has suddenly stopped working
<Myrtti> sounds like the bug I've seen couple of times
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/320268
<vision4ce> thanks for the link
<PU160> i can't find applications > system > network. so i can't configure proxy settings. Alt+F2 > network-manager > run > Failed to execute child process "network-manager" (No such file or directory)
<PU160> what can i do?
<TheSheep> PU160: right-click on the network icon besides your clock
<TheSheep> PU160: and select 'edit connections'
<TheSheep> besides, proxy settings are configured in the browser
<PU160> i use it. i can arrive internet connection via firefox. but i can't arrive internet in terminal. i guess for terminal i need network-manager of system
<land> guys, is there a chance i too can write my own Bot?
<diginux> what do you mean?
<diginux> bots are easy to write
<land> create a my own Bot
<land> really?
<diginux> you mean an irc bot, or some other type of bot?
<land> an irc bot, diginux
<diginux> land: what programming language do you want to use?
<_Pete_> land: http://www.jibble.org/pircbot.php and there's also channel #jibble for that
<_Pete_> in this network
<TheSheep> PU160: just set the http_proxy environment variable
<TheSheep> PU160: programs that can use it, will use it
<land> diginux, i dunno really
<TheSheep> land: I really think this is not the right place to ask that :)
<PU160> TheSheep: thnx
<land> thesheep, i'm sorry
<PU160> TheSheep: i will try it later.
<TheSheep> land: it's nothing wrong, it's just there are no people here who can help you with it :)
<land> i see
<_Pete_> TheSheep: actually here is at least me :)
 * land smiles
<_Pete_> but join #jibble for instance and there's more it's irc bot using Java
<land> tnx, _Pete_
<usereth> hi all
<usereth> i have a problem installing flash player for utube on xubuntu 8.1
<charlie-tca> Did you install through Synaptic-Package-Manager?
<usereth> I installed using wubi and re-installed again but my problem remains. Can anyone help?
<usereth> Charlie, Yes, Flash-nonfree plus other dependencies.
<charlie-tca> and it still don't work?
<usereth> mozilla does not seem to pick up the install
<ablomen> i had this problem a while back.. the flashplayer package not downloading the needed files
<usereth> I did a re-install of xubuntu to make sure there were no other issues clouding things.
<usereth> Mozilla did not pick up on the flash player at all
<ablomen> usereth, try removing the package in synaptics, and then downloading and installing this: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<ablomen> thats the deb from the adobe site
<usereth> Maybe the packmanager is missing something. Is there a way to tell?
<ablomen> when you click on that link you should be able to choose open with... gdebi installer or something like that
<charlie-tca> reinstalling the os is a windows/microsoft thing, and seldom needed in Xubuntu
<usereth> Ablomen Phew that looks tough. I am new to linux.
<ablomen> usereth, it should be point&click :)
<ablomen> usereth, try downloading the file and then dubble-clicking the file
<ablomen> just like your typical windows exe :)
<usereth> Choose an application to launch?
<ablomen> usereth, does it ask that when you try to download it or when you double-click it?
<usereth> after download.
<usereth> Sorry, Back Again. Yes it installed this time . Thanks. Now to work on getting the sound working.
<gray_> does anyone know how to keep conky from minimizing when i click show desktop?
<charlie-tca> gray_: show desktop is designed to minimize all the applications so that you can see the entire desktop
<gray_> can conky be left out?
<charlie-tca> I don't think anything can be left out
<gray_> odd
<crazygir> charlie-tca: conky could be told to write to the desktop background
<charlie-tca> So it is possible to leave apps out of getting minimized?
<crazygir> not necessarily, but with specifically for conky, it's output can be written to the root window (desktop)
<crazygir> I dunno if stickying a window will change the minimize-all behaviour
<charlie-tca> I see. Thanks for explaining that one.
<crazygir> I don't want to automagickally update my kernel when updating the system.. how do I prevent these packages from updating on their own?
<zoredache> you should put the linux-image package on hold
<zoredache> something like this would probably work - dpkg --get-selections | grep 'linux-image' | sed -e 's/install/hold/' | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<crazygir> err
<zoredache> yes?  The command finds what linux-image packages you have installed, changes the state to 'hold'
<crazygir> yea, that makes sense
<crazygir> it'll work, I was hoping for something a little less hackish, but that's cool :P
<charlie-tca> Process called holding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<crazygir> thanks :)
<zoredache> synaptic does have a method to hold stuff?  I swear I couldn't find that last time I looked... It was a couple years ago when I looked though, perhaps it is a more recent addition?
<charlie-tca> maybe
<zoredache> crazygir: remeber you'll probably want to undo your holds when you do a release upgrade to something like jaunty
<crazygir> that's a xubuntu system (version) upgrade, correct?
<crazygir> like 8.4 versus 8.10
<charlie-tca> you're right, zoredache . It never used to be able to lock the version
<zoredache> trying to hold some backages will break the upgrade.  Yes like intrepid to jaunty
<crazygir> yes
<crazygir> I'd probably just do a new install
<exon> hello all
<exon> i just installed xubuntu on this old pc-laptop runs smooth
<neozen> welcome to the fold
<exon> does anyone know how i can put a icon for example the launcher of terminal on my desktoopscreen?
<zoredache> exon: does right click and choose 'create launcher' work for you?
<knome> right-click > create launcher > command: xfce4-terminal
<exon> nice
<exon> and how do i get this same launcher in my top panel
<exon> it seems not to be in the list when i try to add
<knome> right-click > add new items > launcher > command: xfce4-terminal
 * exon says @ knome nope it's not there
<knome> exon, which menu item can't you see?
<exon> i managed the icon on desktop  but i want the terminal icon also in my panel
<knome> yes. if you follow the instructions (right-click > add new items > launcher > command: xfce4-terminal), which part of that you can't do?
<exon> so i went to top panel ad new item > but if i type  xfce4-terminal there is nothing
<exon> that icon ain't there
<knome> exon, no, select "laucher" from the list
<knome> exon, and then in the opening dialog, write xfce4-terminal in the command input
<exon> thx
<exon> does anyone know if skype runs on xubuntu
<zoredache> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<crazygir> gah! skype!
 * crazygir runs
<exon> xubuntu
<crazygir> xubuntu == ubuntu + very little
<zoredache> the directions should be the same...
<exon> ok i give it a try
<zoredache> exon: you might want to make sure your sound is working before you start with skype
<crazygir> heh
<exon> mmm i have a fat32 partition on this laptop somewhere how can i access that
<exon> in gnome i could find this partition
<zoredache> do a 'sudo fdisk -l' to list the partitions then 'sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint ; sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/mountoint'
<zoredache> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<crazygir> in the MountWindowsSharesPermanently ubuntu wiki, there are explanations for various ad/windows share configurations
<crazygir> one uses libpam_mount, which is what I've attemped
<crazygir> but there isn't much info regarding how to mount the share by hand
<crazygir> anyone familiar with this process?
<exon> i need access to fat32 /dev/sda5
<crazygir> exon: did you follow the instructions from ubottu?
<zoredache> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=username //server/share /mountpoint
<zoredache> if the computer you are connected to is a domain member username may need to be domain\\username
<spaceBARbarian> how can i set up samba for xubuntu ?
<crazygir> heh
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: server or accessing shares?
<zoredache> spaceBARbarian: are you wanting to server, or access?
<spaceBARbarian> i am trying to shared folder for acces with windows
<exon> yes i was reading but i'm a newbie
<spaceBARbarian> *create a shared
<zoredache> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<crazygir> exon: well, newbies can still explain a). what they did and b). what went wrong
<exon> sure
<crazygir> zoredache: those wikis need to be updated
<crazygir> libpam's config is totally different
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> so i shouldnt use that link ?
<zoredache> crazygir: yes, but they are a starting point
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: no, use those links
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: what i mentioned pertains to one type of configuraiton
<crazygir> zoredache: so this tests fine, but I'm not so sure about how to test the libpam configuration
<spaceBARbarian> hmm for some reason i cant to the archive
<crazygir> (or get the system to mount using libpam_moutn)
<spaceBARbarian> i just installed gedit tho
<crazygir> meh, learn vim :)
<crazygir> you'll be happier in the long run
<crazygir> and a lot more efficient ;)
<crazygir> zoredache: are you familiar with the libpam method? I'm not too sure I understand the last bits of the config options
<exon> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<spaceBARbarian> i keep getting this error with apt-get : connect (113 no route to host)
<exon> so i need to edit fstab
<crazygir> zoredache: cifs gets passed: -o "user=domainuser,uid=user,gid=group%(before=\",\" OPTIONS)"
<zoredache> crazygir: I had tried using the libpam thing working about a year ago.  it didn't really work they way I wanted
<crazygir> I'm not so sure I understand the %(before....) stuff
<crazygir> exon: yes
<zoredache> crazygir: I don't remeber seeing that when I last looked at it
<crazygir> the config is different
<crazygir> zoredache: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810247
<crazygir> zoredache: but either way, I'm still not sure how to get the share mounted without doing it by hand
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> i keep getting this error with apt-get : connect (113 no route to host)
<crazygir> so check out your routes
<zoredache> you could use fusesmb.  Or I use autofs.  But the flaw with both is that you must store you username and password in a text file... :|
<crazygir> not going to happen :)
<zoredache> crazygir: I encrypted my entire hard drive last time I installed.  Just so I could get things like this working without having to worrry to much
<crazygir> zoredache: I'm a domain admin, and while my user's password wouldn't offer the keys to the car, it's infinitely harder to get those keys without my user's credentials
<crazygir> zoredache: but that's meaningless when you keep your system running 24/7
<crazygir> encrypted volumes are only helpful when the volume *isn't* mounted
<crazygir> ;)
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> will i be able to mount an xubuntu folder with samba ? i am trying to map a network drive in windows to a xubuntu folder
<zoredache> that isn't entirely true.  If my system is up and 'secure' nobody will be able to access anything but me.  The encryption prevents them from rebooting and getting access to anything
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: eventually
<zoredache> So I simply have to hope that linux/gdm/etc doesn't have any bugs in the login code
<crazygir> might help to figure out your network settings first spaceBARbarian
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> i can already ping the IP ( windows to xubuntu and back)
<crazygir> zoredache: or that xubuntu and the stuff it depends on doesn't fail miserably
<crazygir> ..like with the debian debalacle last year
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: but you can't install packages.. so fix your network settings :)
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> i am running apt-get update, like it suggested after that error
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> but even the update thing is throwing the same error, however it says its 20% done
<crazygir> zoredache: so with the libpam_mount info on the wiki, it sort of leaves you hanging
<crazygir> once you've made the proper configuration changes, how do you use it?
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: FIX YOUR NETWORK SETTINGS
<zoredache> crazygir: log out and login again
<crazygir> :)
<crazygir> ahh
<crazygir> that's annoying :P
<zoredache> by integrating with pam, it mounts when you login
 * crazygir nods
<zoredache> if you have updated your pam configuration correctly, you can test by ssh to localhost
<crazygir> it totally makes sense
<crazygir> oh sweet, that's a good point
<zoredache> crazygir: I had tons of problems with it unmounting things correctly though...
<crazygir> hopefully they've actually written code in the last year :)
<crazygir> zoredache: is ssh not available by default?
<zoredache> crazygir: no, no network servers are install by default...
<zoredache> crazygir: apt-get install openssh-server
<crazygir> so ssh has to be installed, then configured
<crazygir> ok
<zoredache> the default config is usually fine, unless you want to be paranoid and disable password authentication
<zoredache> and work purely with keys
<charlie-tca> Anybody testing the ISO images for alpha5 should grab the new images. They were just rebuilt
<crazygir> yea, I'm from the openbsd world, ssh makes my life simple :)
<crazygir> zoredache: how are services controlled?
<zoredache> crazygir: what do you mean, are you asking how to start/stop them?
<crazygir> start/stop and whether they start on boot or not
<zoredache> from a cli you can call the script it /etc/init.d/service (start|stop|restart)
<zoredache> or you can use more generic 'invoke-rc.d service state' which basically just calles the script in /etc/init.d
<crazygir> how do you define which services start on boot?
<zoredache> or you can choose the 'services' off the menu under 'system'
 * crazygir nods
<crazygir> thanks
<crazygir> woah.. permit root is on by default :|
<crazygir> silly silly ubuntu
<zoredache> root isn't enabled by default.  There isn't much a person can do with that being enabled
<zoredache> though, I kinda agree with you, it would have been better to have it disabled, and expect people to be enable it if they need it for some reason
<crazygir> zoredache: no, ssh has permit root login enabled by default
<zoredache> I know, but I am saying the root account is disabled.  You can't login as root by default
<charlie-tca> crazygir: but ssh-server is not installed by default
<zoredache> doesn't really matter if ssh allows it by default or not
<zoredache> or at least that is what some people think
<crazygir> charlie-tca: doesn't matter
<crazygir> I'm not talking about xubuntu defaults, but the *package* defaults
 * charlie-tca should be quiet and pay attention
<crazygir> zoredache: sure it does
<crazygir> charlie-tca: no worries :)
<charlie-tca> No? I could learn though. :-)
<zoredache> crazygir: well you could submit it as a bug, but I think it has already been submited several timees and closed as wontfix
<crazygir> meh, someone is being silly
<crazygir> openbsd only has the default because no users are created in the installer
<crazygir> hrm.. libpam failed somewhere
<KenBW2> my networkmanager applet has disappeared from my xfce4-panel - how do i restore it?
<crazygir> have you checked the xfce panel settings?
<KenBW2> crazygir: settings?
<crazygir> ?
<zoredache> but 22136
<zoredache> bug 22136
<zoredache> !bug 22136
<KenBW2> crazygir: was your comment @ me?
<knome> bug #22136
<zoredache> fine... be that way... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/22136
<crazygir> KenBW2: yes
<crazygir> O.o
<KenBW2> crazygir: which settings am i looking at
<crazygir> KenBW2: xfce's panel settings...
<crazygir> that's what's broken..
<crazygir> KenBW2: also check the network manager's settings
<zoredache> crazygir: see the link and see /usr/share/doc/openssh-server/README.Debian.gz for the arguement about PermitRootLogin
<KenBW2> crazygir: how do i get to the settings
<crazygir> zoredache: it's ok
<crazygir> I'll let the debian folks argue
<crazygir> KenBW2: dunno. you'll have to hack around with it
<crazygir> use your brain :)
<KenBW2> crazygir: all i can find is the one that lets me change its position, size etc
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<zoredache> KenBW2: have you tried something simple like logging out/in or rebooting... it isn't really a great long term solution but sometimes it will help you diagnose if it was just a temporary issue, or if it really broke
<KenBW2> zoredache: yea i have
<KenBW2> but ive since found its autoconnected to my wireless so i dont need it... for now
<zoredache> try running 'nm-applet' and see if the icon shows up?
<KenBW2> zoredache: crazygir suggested that
<KenBW2> zoredache: oh wait, that was someone in #ubuntu
<_Pete_> what is good/simple/noinstall.exe vncviewer for winxp?
<zoredache> tightvnc is probably the better choice, but pretty much all of them are the same
<_Pete_> ok ty will try that
<slow-motion> hi
<Sw3RvE> can xubuntu run from a usb flash drive?
<zoredache> yes
<Sw3RvE> i found a tutorial i just want to make sure the version doesnt matter like 6.10 vs. 8.10
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: i am doing now :)
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: do you know you can use the tool built into Intrepid?
<zoredache> if you go to a really old version you'll have problems.  Pretty much everything recent works
<Sw3RvE> o i can?
<Darth_Tux> Sw3RvE, there is also an app called unetbootin that will set it up for you
<Sw3RvE> KenBW2 where is it located? or do i need to install the app first?
<tempuser> Xubuntu 8.10 installation did not put diskette drive in fstab. Is that intentional?
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: do you have Ubuntu 8.10 anywhere?
<Sw3RvE> yea on my desktop. im running xubuntu 8.10 on my laptop now.
<TheSheep> tempuser: I think it might be handled by HAL
<Sw3RvE> i want xubuntu tho not ubuntu...
<zoredache> tempuser: are you talking about a cd or floppy?
<Sw3RvE> or will i still need the ISO to make it
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: System > Administration > Make a bootable USB disk or similar
<zoredache> on my usb floppy drive I just click on it and it mounts.
<Sw3RvE> ken will i need the iso?
<zoredache> the floppy drive in my old computer doesn't do that though
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: yea
<Sw3RvE> i need to download the 32bit version then so it will be more versatile
<tempuser> zoredache: I am talking about floppy.
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: youll need to allocate it some reserved storage space
<Sw3RvE> the app doesnt do that for me?
<KenBW2> Sw3RvE: well, it has a slider on it to set the amount
<KenBW2> take a look
<Sw3RvE> oh alright
<Sw3RvE> what is the minimum needed. im going to use a 1GB usb drive.
<KenBW2> erm
<KenBW2> it might tell you
<zoredache> Sw3RvE: the livecd will fit on a cd, so a 1GB drive should work.  It won't leave you much room for other stuff
<Sw3RvE> the iso is 589 mb
<Sw3RvE> 589MB*
<Sw3RvE> zored couldnt i just select discard on shutdown
<tempuser> TheSheep: how would floppy drive be handled by HAL. I don't see any automount here.
<zoredache> if you don't wany anything then what is on the livecd, then yeah
<TheSheep> tempuser: I don't know, haven't had a floppy drive since years
<Sw3RvE> so if i saved space i could add apps?
<tempuser> TheSheep: It seem that ubuntu has forgotten them, too.
<charlie-tca> tempuser: I think 8.10 you have to start the system with the floppy in the drive; it then picks it up
<tempuser> charlie-tca: odd
<charlie-tca> very. There should be a bug report on it.
<Sw3RvE> it says Invalid or damaged Bootable partition
<Sw3RvE> when i try to boot from the USB drive
<tempuser> Anyone know how could you do the step "Configure LPRng printing using printtool" of http://www.kivela.net/jaska/projects/lj3100/ in Xubuntu?
<tempuser> and suppress ghostscript package from being updated, if you need the special version of it to print by HP LaserJet 3100?
<charlie-tca> Process called holding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<Sw3RvE> ill try to get this usb thing to work later. i have to go to class.
<slow-motion> n8
<tempuser> charlie-tca: thanks
<rocko> http://www.abd.org.uk/green_myths.htm
<Kholby> I can't get my Broadcom wireless card to work with Xubuntu.
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> i fixed my network problems can you help me with the samba setup
<Kholby> Can anyone help with a Broadcom wireless card?
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: what's up?
<spaceBARbarian> crazygir=> i installed the samba package (sudo apt-get install samba), i am trying to share a folder with my windows pc
<spaceBARbarian> do i just add the information in /etc/samba/smb.conf ? or is there an easier way ?
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: you'll have to look at those wiki files about sharing directories from linux --> windows. I have only setup samba to read windows shares
<crazygir> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<crazygir> spaceBARbarian: ^
<Mood> I've never seen this behavior before, but "ls -l" is showing me all .* files/dirs... is this normal behavior?
<zoredache> Mood: you could force something like that to happen with an alias
<Mood> zoredache: "env|egrep -i ls" is not showing any aliases... anywhere else i can check?
<crazygir> Mood: look at the manpage
<Mood> ok- i got it... alias...
<Mood> strange... no man for alias...
<brandonban6> spaceBARbarian, in nutshell you need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to add your linux machine to same workgroup as your windows box, next you can create a share either under the [shared definitions] section of the same file, or simple right click and edit the sharing permissions of a folder from the GUI.
<spaceBARbarian> brandonban6=> yeah i got it just had to uncomment two lines in smb.conf
<brandonban6> sweet!
<Brad450> can someone help me get passed this
<Brad450>                      brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Brad450> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Brad450>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090225173034
<brandonban6> Brad450, .........what do you mean by "get passed this", does that come up at bootup? were you editing your xorg/video card settings?
<crazygir> is mpd required for listen?
<crazygir> listen doesn't seem to go through my library?
<Brad450> yes editing resolution
<Brad450> in termianl
<Brad450> **terminal
<brandonban6> it seems like you just need to reboot or restart the xserver? have you tried that? .... that isn't really error message, just notifying you that it created a backup. Or am I mistaken on what you are asking?
<Brad450> brandonban6: do u know how to do this?
<brandonban6> Brad450, my above comment was direct to you, sorry forgot to tag your name
<Brad450> i want to change the resolution on my PS3 my screen is runing at 1920x1080 but my desktop is running in a box at like 720p
<Brad450> and is surounded by black
<Brad450> how do i change my resolution??
<brandonban6> Brad450, and then when you edit the xorg.conf file it gives that message you posted, but then doesn't change anything?
<Brad450> well how do i get there? my desktop envi.. is all screwed up i can open filesystem or places it just crashes
<Brad450> ****CANT******
<rocko> hello
<rocko> how are you guys ?
<brandonban6> hi rocko, i'm good yourself?
<rocko> thanks I am good
<rocko> gl-17 doesn't work :(
<rocko> it starts up
<rocko> but doesn't allow me to click on any of the menu options
<brandonban6> Brad450, i'm not sure....not familiar with envi :(
<Brad450> ****that was short for my desktop environment lol
<brandonban6> Brad450, OH GEEZ.......lol........I totally misread that.........try running gksudo <insert favorite text editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...that's the configuration file for your xserver
<brandonban6> try to edit the resolution..........if that doesn't work, you can try rebooting into to recovery mode and there is an option to fix your xorg server listed there.
<Brad450> lol what text editor should i use i just started this linux mjo yeterday lol
<Brad450> iam a windows guy this is a little complicated lol
<brandonban6> no problem, you have to start somewhere :) I believe mousepad is the default one on xubuntu.........so run "gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Brad450> ok how do i change my resolution in that file
<Brad450> ??
<DaemonFC> is there a way to easily make XFCE look normal?
<Brad450> whats normal?
<Brad450> to u i mean
<DaemonFC> the default layout
<Brad450> settings> system manager>user interface then just choose XCFE
<Brad450> did that do it??
<rocko> BIG
<rocko> HUGE
<DaemonFC> I'm on 4.6
<DaemonFC> so they've changed it a bit
<rocko> that is pretty small man are you sure it is 4.6 ?
<Brad450> 4.6??? what u mean by that
<rocko> idk
<rocko> what is 4.6 ?
<DaemonFC> XFCE 4.6
<Brad450> what are we talkin bout here lol
<brandonban6> Brad450, there wasn't a resolution already listed in the xorg.conf file?
<DaemonFC> Intrepid uses 4.4
<Brad450> lol where do i find that??????
<_Pete_> lol, lots of lols
<spasticteapot> I turned on my USB soundcard while it was plugged into the computer, and my audio programs crashed.
<spasticteapot> I restarted my computer, and now none of the panels (toolbars?) are present.
<spasticteapot> What do I do?
<brandonban6> spasticteapot, Hit ALT+F2 then type xfce4-panel
<spasticteapot> I technically restarted it twice - will I need to do this each time Linux boots?
<brandonban6> you restarted panel or the machine?
<spasticteapot> The machine.
<brandonban6> no, you shouldn't need to do it each time you boot....I forget where you check that though...
<spasticteapot> Ubuntu usually tries to boot previously loaded programs - perhaps it had crashed, and was removed from the list.
<Brad450> ok my XFCE icons jsut disapeared with me just clicking on them lol so did places whats happening
<disassembler> i'm a new linux user and i'm having some problems with my desktop. i was wondering if someone could help me figure this out.
<Brad450> iam having problems too maybe we can help each other out
<disassembler> my app and workspace bars aren't loading just the background and the icons on the desktop.
<zoredache> disassembler: try pressing alt-f2' and running 'xfce4-panel'
<disassembler> thanks. :]
<Brad450> did you say something i accidentally closed my window
<disassembler> Brad450: yeah. "my app and workspace bars aren't loading just the background and the icons on the desktop."
<Brad450> lol i seem to have the exact problem just that my icons and ¨places¨ are gone
<Brad450> toolbar fine tho
<zoredache> Brad450: gone from where?  the desktop?
<disassembler> yeah.
<disassembler> i'm not sure why they disappeared.
<Brad450> ya i zoredache i asked you this like 2 days ago you never answered
<disassembler> zoredache: thanks! it worked they're back!
<zoredache> Brad450: did you?  try doing an alt-f2 and running 'xfdesktop'
<Brad450> ???
<Brad450> you mean with in my desktop??
<disassembler> brad450: try that it works.
<zoredache> he needs to work on not closing his windows
<Brad450> sorry pidgin crashed
<Brad450> what was that zoredache
<disassembler_> "zoredache: Brad450: did you?  try doing an alt-f2 and running 'xfdesktop'"
<zoredache> try doing an alt-f2 and running 'xfdesktop'
<Brad450> whats xfdesktop
<zoredache> the application that is responsible for desktop stuff
<zoredache> if it isn't running, then you won't have a desktop
<Brad450> can u give me a sudo code lol iam confused
<Brad450> ok lol iam on xubuntu now lol
<disassembler_> one other thing i'm not sure how to do on linux is compiling packages that don't have a .deb extension.
<zoredache> press alt-f2
<Brad450> like its what iam using
<zoredache> then type the pits in quotes 'xfdesktop' and hit run
<Brad450> ok that did appsolutally nothing lol
<Brad450> alt-f2 does nada
<zoredache> oh?
<zoredache> can you start a terminal then?
<Brad450> ya sure
<zoredache> try running 'xfdesktop &' in a terminal
<Brad450> can you give a sudo code for that please iam new to the whole linux thing lol
<zoredache> you don't need sudo for that, infact if you try and do that with sudo it will screw things up
<zoredache> 'xfdesktop &' is the entire command
<Brad450> ok my icons poped up for like a split second then vanished again
<DaemonFC> I've so far filed 7 bugs on Jaunty
<DaemonFC> and have been using it 1 day
<DaemonFC> heh
<DaemonFC> one got fixed the same day
<zoredache> where there any errors displayed in the terminal?
<DaemonFC> "GRUB cannot boot XFS"
<DaemonFC> it can now B-)
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<Brad450> it gave me this [1] 6131
<R1cochet> whats XFS?
<DaemonFC> fastest file system on Linux
<DaemonFC> :D
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$ xfdesktop &
<Brad450> [1] 6131
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$
<Brad450> [1]+  Segmentation fault      xfdesktop
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$
<R1cochet> like ext3?
<DaemonFC> well, fastest one that isn't completely experimental
<zoredache> Brad450: hrm... so xfdesktop is craching for some reason...  that doesn't sound good...
<DaemonFC> XFS is 15 years old and still happily eats Ext4 for breakfast
<disassembler_> has anyone used the enlightenment desktop environment?
<brandonban6> DaemonFC, what standards are used to measure FS speeds?
<disassembler_> is it a lot faster than xfce?
<R1cochet> so then i could install linux on an XFS drive just fine?
<Brad450> well ive installed it 3 times on my PS3 with the same problem all the time
<R1cochet> disassembler i tried it recently
<R1cochet> OZos
<zoredache> DaemonFC: where are you getting your speed numbers?  I believe I saw an article suggesting that ext3 was ok or better for some types of workloads
<DaemonFC> brandonban: Fastest for creating, mounting, and checking the file system, fastest reads and write for files above 500 megs, and usually the fastest on file operations with smaller files than that
<R1cochet> looks nice but found it a lil diff to navigate around and the network manager sucked
<DaemonFC> XFS also wastes almost no space, less than 0.5% of the volume
<DaemonFC> Ext3 wastes about 8%
<DaemonFC> if you con't count the additional 5% reserved blocks :D
<Brad450> zoredache: whats going on man you have any clue what this might be???
<R1cochet> i only see 8.10 on ubuntu site not jaunty
<zoredache> Brad450: no idea
<DaemonFC> that's cause Jaunty isn't released
<DaemonFC> I'm using the Alpha
<disassembler_> jaunty comes out in april.
<Brad450> know someone who might??
<zoredache> R1cochet: jaunty is still alpha, you can download an iso from the testing pages
<disassembler_> zoredache: how is it?
<R1cochet> ahh ok thank you
<DaemonFC> well, I'd advise against running the Alpha unless you're OK with some bugs ;)
<DaemonFC> it seems to have calmed down a bit, but there's still some regular crashers
<R1cochet> nope just wondering cuz i hear peeps talking bout using but couldnt find it on dl pag
<R1cochet> page*
<zoredache> Brad450: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=31876 maybe?
<Brad450> zoredache: would it be possible to intall gnome without reinstalled the whole system???
<DaemonFC> I switched to the alpha today cause the installer from todays daily build is the first Ubuntu release that can have XFS on /boot B-)
<DaemonFC> with no workarounds
<zoredache> Brad450: search google for 'xfdesktop segmentation fault' and try and work through what people suggest
<zoredache> Brad450: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to add the gnome enviroment
<Brad450> ok ty
<Brad450> ill try it
<disassembler_> is there anything i can do to permanently fix my desktop situation. pressing alt+f2 and running xfce4-panel fixes it, but the panels go away when i log in again or restart. :[
<Brad450> will i be able to stay in pidgin while its changing environments?
<zoredache> disassembler_: try deleting everything in ~/.cache/sessions/
<disassembler_> ah, how do i do that? :]
<Brad450> zoredache: will the problem be brought over to gnome or would it like completetly chage everything
<zoredache> Brad450: no idea
<zoredache> disassembler_: one way would be to run a command like this rm ~/.cache/sessions/
<disassembler_> okay. i'll try that.
<zoredache> disassembler_: correction rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<disassembler_> zoredache: thanks.
<Brad450> i recently updated the system its like the first thing i did and thats what the guy in the post you sent me said what he did iam thinking it was related. are any of the XFDE files being braight over to GNOME or just system files?
<Brad450> hey zoredache: my terminal is stuck at ¨86% [waiting for headers] this normal
<R1cochet> sometimes it may stick for a while but will resume
<Brad450> k ty rico
<Brad450> lol for all you regular IRC users : thhis is my first session lol
<zoredache> Brad450: it means the mirror apt selected is being slow....
<Brad450> ok ty zoredache: whats your name from lol
<Brad450> ok its resumed
<Brad450> 90
<Brad450> 01
<Brad450> 91*
<DaemonFC> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3826/screenshot2.jpg
 * _Pete_ goes bed to se lol dream
<DaemonFC> My Xubuntu Jaunty :P
<Brad450> hey zoredache: gnome will work on the PS3? do you know if its slow?
<zoredache> no idea...
<zoredache> it may work...
<DaemonFC> Brad450: I wouldn't
<Brad450> to my knowledge its like PPC64 what u think?
<Brad450> can you send a jped threw IRC
<Brad450> ***JPEG
<Brad450> ???
<Brad450> ??
<zoredache> it is possible, but not easy
<DaemonFC> Brad450: The PS3 has 192 megs of system RAM available for the guest OS
<DaemonFC> I wouldn't use GNOME
<zoredache> both the sender and reciever must support ctcp
<disassembler> zoredache: can you send that command again? i'm on linux now.
<Brad450> please explain i want to show you my background ( for some reason)
#xubuntu 2009-02-26
<zoredache> disassembler:  do you mena the command to clear your sessions? rm ~/.cache/sessions/
<disassembler>  yes.
<zoredache> Brad450: I don't accept ctcp stuff.  Post it on photobucket or something....
<Brad450> k
<R1cochet> is the widget factory only for viewing themes? or is it a gui for creating them also?
<Brad450> will i be forced to leave when i change to GNOME from XFCE
<R1cochet> leave what?
<zoredache> you have to login/logout, so yes
<Brad450> pidgin and stuff
<R1cochet> and y are u going from xfce to gnome? seems backwards
<Brad450> lol iam on my PS3 i think it can handle it
<R1cochet> ok
<Brad450> iam having ALO ALOT ALOT of problems with XFCE
<R1cochet> sorry to hear
<Brad450> ya and know its 98% [waiting for headers]
<R1cochet> all in time :0
<R1cochet> :)*
<Brad450> lol
<Brad450> xubuntu is for like low brew computer right
<Brad450> ?
<Brad450> what are you guys running xubuntu on??????
<Brad450> r1cochet: what you running???
<charlie-tca> I run it on my 400Mhz with 384MB ram, 866Mhz p3 with 512MB ram, 1.4Ghz p4 with 1GB ram, 2.2Ghz Athlon 64 with 3GB ram
<charlie-tca> but I might be a little on the extreme side
<Brad450> wow thats alot of computers lol all yours or you manage them?
<charlie-tca> Mine
<Brad450> all on one KVM switch?
<Brad450> ive done that lol
<R1cochet> amd 64x2 4400, 2g ram, msi mobo, 2.25tb storage
<charlie-tca> I have 4 on a KVM and one by itself
<charlie-tca> I actually run 5 systems
<R1cochet> jesus charlie-tca
<Brad450> ouch man what do you run a server farm?
<charlie-tca> He might have a part in it, but I did the work
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<charlie-tca> no, one is a server
<R1cochet> can i install xubuntu w/ out a swap area?
<Brad450> for like all the others they like channel threw it right?
<charlie-tca> yes, Brad450
<charlie-tca> R1cochet: you can , but it is not recommended
<Brad450> ya i have a system like that at my work
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> Be Back Soon
<charlie-tca> The server is for the firewall, file storage, etc
<charlie-tca> Also, I do a lot of testing
<Brad450> i brought the old one home from work it runs fedora. its useless so i parket it under my desk and i use it as a foot warmer NO JOKE XD
<charlie-tca> Hey, they should work for that, too
<Brad450> lol just remove the network car the procesor and the HDD to cut down on consumption and the HIZZ you get and you got a nice toasty foot warmer
<Brad450> it was one of those dell´s that go under the screen you know? so it fits perfecty
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I got one of those out in the garage. I don't use it.
<Brad450> HEY FOOTWARMER
<charlie-tca> Already raising the room temperature about 5 degrees
<Brad450> lol
<Brad450> true ever think of liguid cooling some of the machines?
<charlie-tca> Thought about it. Seems like a lot of money and work
<Brad450> ya but you mostly use all those computers for beta testing?
<charlie-tca> I just burned up a p3, too
<charlie-tca> yes, alpha, beta, and ppa tests
<charlie-tca> Like today, install all of Xubuntu and Ubuntu ISO images, using all the methods
<charlie-tca> and all the partitioning methods available
<Brad450> lol i used to do pre-alpha for ubisoft here in montreal it was fun as hell doing testing unannounce video games lol thats the only experience i have
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it's similar. Try to find what is broken before the release. I have enough systems to say they worked
<Brad450> ya but video games are not a nearly as complicated as linux with commands and stuff you have a limit to like 10 buttons you know so i mean it was fairly easy
<Brad450> and you only need to test on 2 different systems like xbox or playstation not like P3 P4 AMD AT64
<Brad450> iam actually in the middle of testing a game right now cant say what it is but iam using linux on my PS3 to hop back and forth into the game and right my bug reports
<charlie-tca> I tried working for Sony Playstation for about a year. I am not a gamer, though
<Brad450> what did you do?
<charlie-tca> Technical support
<Brad450> out in foster city?
<charlie-tca> No, outsourced
<charlie-tca> The only company that controlled the outsourcers was Sony
<Brad450> have a buddy over there for developer tech support where u consumer? or dev?
<charlie-tca> They insisted on the right to hire and fire us
<charlie-tca> consumer
<Brad450> ya lol they do that to every thing they outsource
<charlie-tca> Yes, But no one else was allowed to
<Brad450> well its just the Japanese way ¨piss us off and your gone¨
<charlie-tca> They also would not allow the company to fire anyone without their okay.
<Brad450> now that is something ive never herd before usually they think as outsorced employees as catle
<charlie-tca> It was really strange. If our company decided they didn't want us anymore, Sony had to say okay for them to let us go.
<Brad450> what exactly did you do not man the phones i hope?
<charlie-tca> Sure, phones. That is the only tech support available. Sony insisted we play games 8 hours a week, too
<Brad450> wow when i call the tech support for someothing that aint debug the people werent a genius in the gaming world
<Brad450> what company was sony outsorucing to for tech support
<Brad450> ?
<charlie-tca> That is surprising. At least for Playstation. Sony insisted on 160 hours of training for us.
<charlie-tca> No, 4 weeks
<Brad450> wow thats long lol
<Brad450> and iam guessing it covered all platforms right?
<charlie-tca> And they monitored every call. All playstations.
<Brad450> ill remember that for later :)
<charlie-tca> I quit right about the time the ps3 came out
<charlie-tca> They wanted to make sure we were doing things right.
<Brad450> where you doing all this testing while working for sony? iam sure they could use you for software testing
<charlie-tca> No, I wasn't testing then.
<charlie-tca> Sony software testers have to be gamers. I don't qualify
<Brad450> i think they are looking for people to test GUI
<Brad450> i dont think they want gamers for GUI testing
<charlie-tca> They don't limit it to GUI. You have to know the playstation to test it.
<Brad450> ahh i hear u
<Brad450> if only the GPU was unlocked on the dam linux side on this machine!!!
<charlie-tca> :(
<Brad450> its a bummer because the gpu has acces to half the darn ram
<charlie-tca> Yes, but it works great for games, right?
<Brad450> ya AMAZING if only i could show the worls what it ti iam testing
<Brad450> man my keyboard is so senstive that if i hit a leter by going to another it enters it!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrr
<Brad450> and sometimes it doesnt register
<charlie-tca> hate that sensitive a keyboard
<Brad450> charlie iam urging you to look out at E3 for the game iam testing. its pre alpha and it looks better than any thing ive seen
<Brad450> i hope they decide to announce it tho
<charlie-tca> I don't play games.
<charlie-tca> Mahjong is my game
<Brad450> lol well i tested that LOL its on the playstation store lol funny you brought that up lol testing it got me addicted
<charlie-tca> It's one of the few games I really enjoy
<Brad450> at first i asked for a new assignment  it was that or i was off the job for good. so i mean i really had no choice and i got hoocked on it
<charlie-tca> It's kind of relaxing after a while
<Brad450> so sorry
<Brad450> i left by accident
<R1cochet> any good guis to encocde from dvd to mkv?
<Brad450> charlie u there
<Brad450> ??
<charlie-tca> yeah
<Brad450> k thought i lost you
<charlie-tca> No, I'll be here a long time tonight, testing these images
<charlie-tca> I run them through virtualbox and hardware, to make sure they are working
<Brad450> hey ever do testing on security systems?
<charlie-tca> no
<Brad450> looking for some effective sollutions for a client thats been getting alot of ¨trouble¨ lately
<charlie-tca> I don't understand them enough
<Brad450> any suggestions?
<charlie-tca> No, I managed to get my own systems secure, but I don't even know if I could reproduce what I have.
<Brad450> iam totally un secure i have my Ps3 in DMZ in my router iam in deep doodoo lol
<Brad450> all my debug reports are encrypted and sent printed out and snt by mail iam the only out of house tester for ubisoft in montreal and they have 2000+ employees
<charlie-tca> Nice
<charlie-tca> Sometimes, we get lucky, huh?
<Brad450> well my friend got me the job lol hes incharge of Q&A
<Brad450> lol the only hard part is bug reports in this job cause you need to record the time of the glitch or bug then go into the log wich can get as big as 4 gb each and see whats going on
<charlie-tca> Everything has it's drawbacks. The testing is worth the frustration
<Brad450> well i know that alot of people get a nice gaming experience because of the work i do and that is something i find important when you pay 60$ for a game
<Brad450> 67-167-117-152 ROCKO is that ur IP
<charlie-tca> Exactly. Everytime somebody says "wasn't this tested?", I can honestly answer
<Brad450> yes it was
<rocko> why do you ask Brad450 ?
<Brad450> because showing it off to the world especially in a IRC channel is not very safe
<Brad450> would you like a DDoS attack today?
<rocko> I know that Brad450
<rocko> what difference does it make Brad450
 * zoredache points at /who Brad450 
<Brad450> charlie: you ever here people complain about something you tested does it just piss you off?
<zoredache> best not to cast stones until you clean up your own details first
<Brad450> lol nice one lol
<rocko> people know your ip when you use bittorrent or any other p2p protocol Brad450
<Brad450> i try and stay away from them lol
<rocko> I never had a dos attack ever
<charlie-tca> No, because the fact it failed for them is not good. Maybe I just became used to it or my hardware is different
<Brad450> well it isnt like that for games because eveyones hardware is the EXACT same
<charlie-tca> Brad450: my ip address is always shown, too. But you won't get to me through it.
<Brad450> ya thats certain lol
<charlie-tca> Most of the time it's shown if you are on Freenode, too
<Brad450> are you like the guy above my last post or something lol
<Brad450> when some gamer says that like the framerate sucks or if the game is laggy its like i didnt do a good enough job
<charlie-tca> some of it depends on the equipment and some depends on the options they select.
<Brad450> not really in games everyone has the exact same and on the playstation or xbox resolution has nothing much to do with it since its all upscaled anyways
<Brad450> can someone help me with installing GNOME in a xfce environment?
<charlie-tca> Are you just installing gnome, or the ubuntu-desktop?
<Brad450> ubuntu desktop lol
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> After it gets done, before you login, you can pick Xfce or Gnome session
<Brad450> ahh ok
<Brad450> ok its done lol
<msgeek> OK guys, I'm using intrepid here, and I don't see any way of setting up a video overlay in xorg.conf
<msgeek> xorg.conf is BLANK
<msgeek> How do you pass arguments to Xorg?
<msgeek> My video card needs video overlay space to play video.
<charlie-tca> You can add them to Xorg.conf the same as always.
<msgeek> why is the file blank???
<msgeek> Are video preferences stored somewhere else???
<Brad450> anyone know if linux could work on this  http://us.fixstars.com/products/gigaaccel/
<rocko> Brad450 you did not read the specs did you
<rocko> it says that it does
<rocko> Operating Systems 	IBM SLOF firmware
<rocko> Yellow Dog Enterprise Linux user OS
<msgeek> I don't want to frakk up my X Server.
<msgeek> So I am looking for someone with clue to help me with this.
<rocko> what do you need msgeek ?
<msgeek> In the current release of Xubuntu, 8.10, Xorg.conf is BLANK
<msgeek> Obviously the video configuration info is being stored ELSEWHERE
<msgeek> I need to set up a video overlay.
<msgeek> My computer needs it to play DVDs.
<msgeek> I have all the evil wicked codecs.
<msgeek> But what I've been getting is an error about BadAlloc
<msgeek> Which means that by default the video overlay is NOT set up.
<msgeek> I have been searching Google in vain for an answer to how to set this up in 8.10
<msgeek> I know how to do this with Debian Lenny
<charlie-tca> xorg is now taken care of by hal, so the file is not used unless you add to it
<Brad450> how can i go into another session i need to leave this one right??
<charlie-tca> Brad450: yes
<rocko> charlie-tca how do you find out what hal is doing with it ?
<charlie-tca> no idea
<msgeek> Is mousepad an editor that adds crap to a file, or is it ASCII clean?
<msgeek> I like neither Vi nor EMACS.
<charlie-tca> mousepad is ASCII clean
<msgeek> Good.
<msgeek> So I can edit the xorg.conf in that?
<charlie-tca> yes
<msgeek> Awesome.
<msgeek> This is my first time using xubuntu, I'm a KDE refugee.
<msgeek> 4x is just...too...much for a Thinkpad 600x
<msgeek> It's even too much for a Thinkpad T22
<msgeek> So I'm used to the KDE way of doing things.
<msgeek> However, I *do* like the cleanliness of xubuntu.
<msgeek> It's very Zen.
<charlie-tca> we will try to help you
<msgeek> Thanx, appreciated.
<msgeek> So I just add the lines to the blank xorg.conf?
<charlie-tca> yes
<msgeek> Including the headers?
<charlie-tca> yes
<msgeek> First two lines are:
<msgeek> (check me on this OK)
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ron_o> I don't know where to ask this. I need amplification of my cable line to my modem. Can you place amplifiers in series?
<charlie-tca> for that
<msgeek> Device Option "OverlayMem" "820000"
<msgeek> Device is on a separate line, of course.
<msgeek> Screen DefaultDepth 16
<msgeek> Again, Screen is a separate line
<msgeek> Display Depth 16 Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<msgeek> Is this all I need in my xorg.conf or do I need other stuffs?
<charlie-tca> should be a closing line too?
<msgeek> And BTW there seems to be odd characters added to the file.
<msgeek> I'm asking you, Charlie.
<msgeek> So maybe editing using mousepad might not be so great.
<msgeek> Suggestions for a good graphical programmer's editor that will play nicely with xubuntu and not be too heavy?
<charlie-tca> gedit
<rocko> charlie-tca how do you do it?
<rocko> how do you find out how hal is handling xorg ?
<charlie-tca> do what?
<Brad450> hahaha iam running ububntu desktop now lol
<charlie-tca> rocko: I don't know
<rocko> how is that funny Brad450
<charlie-tca> msgeek: you could copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf off the the live cd for 8.10. That will have the correct lines in it.
<Brad450> lol iam just so happy because everything is working i was having very bad problems before
<charlie-tca> Mousepad should not add anything extra to the lines.
<msgeek> gedit is not showing up in the repository.
<Brad450> ubuntu is alot easier to use lol
<rocko> gnome is made to be extra easy
<charlie-tca> msgeek: try text-editor then. It is another name for it
<rocko> so much so that it can be annoying for advanced users
<charlie-tca> Brad450: That is correct. If it works on your equipment. It is made for beginners
<msgeek> nm, got gedit via apt-get
<yuri_> Q: im looking for a gnome-do/kicker like thing for xfce4. any reccs?
<charlie-tca> Are you starting the editor with gksu?
<msgeek> I do have some commandline-fu.
<charlie-tca> yuri_: install gnome-do?
<yuri_> charlie-tca: want to avoid. i have a tiny hdd and it installs 40mb of deps
<charlie-tca> I figured as much. coming from KDE, asking for an ASCII editor.
<msgeek> I'm not a master at it like my boyfriend is but I get by.
<charlie-tca> You will do fine
<Brad450> anyone know of any good P2P clients?
<charlie-tca> I'm not sure what gnome-do does, yuri_
<yuri_> charlie-tca: its a quick launcher. i hit a hotkey and start typing in what i want and it autocompletes. its similar to alt+f2 but more functional
<charlie-tca> I see
<msgeek> awesome, it's up. It shows up as "text editor" in the menus. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing...sometimes when you are dealing with a distro like the ubuntu variants the "made easy" stuff sometimes makes matters worse.
<msgeek> So I know what I need to do.
<msgeek> (sweatdrops)
<msgeek> Thank you guys...
<charlie-tca> I know. Gedit is a good editor. lots of options, when you want them.
<yuri_> Brad450: what kind of things do you want to download?
<Brad450> any generally usefull apps
<yuri_> Brad450: for xubuntu?
<yuri_> Brad450: you want to download applications for xubuntu?
<Brad450> well iam running ubuntu desktop in xubuntu on PS3
<yuri_> is there something that you cannot find in the repositories?
<yuri_> are you new to linux?
<Brad450> i need a good P2P client if possible something on par with limewire or frostwire
<yuri_> lol. those are terrible clients. however, give me a sec
<Brad450> lol they only ones that the poeple iam sharing with are using its mostly only needs direct link iam sending bug reports threw it
<yuri_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Brad450> will this run on PS3? or is that really a problem
<yuri_> if you have the OS installed and are running it, everything should work just like a pc.
<Brad450> ok thanks man
<disassembler> can someone tell me how i can "make" a package? i'm trying to install the last.fm player and it's not a .deb extension.
<disassembler> also, it's not showing up in synaptic. i think it did on the pc i used to have because i had it installed on there and i don't think i compiled it manually.
<Brad450> if i download something in firefox is it automatically placed on the desktop
<Brad450> ?
<yuri_> yea if thats the default... or its in your home dir
<Brad450> no no its on the desktop like i had it on my windows pc. just that that installins packs was more complecated thna this lol
<Brad450> wow LAG
<yuri_> installation packs?
<yuri_> are you downloading an .EXE?
<Brad450> sorry i meant that i thought it was more difficult than this
<Brad450> no lol its .DEB
<yuri_> apps that you are used to u
<yuri_> in windows behave more or less the same way across systems
<yuri_> if they are cross platform, that is
<yuri_> like firefox
<Brad450> ok but like when i was thinking about linux a couple months back i thought you had to put in like commands in terminal to get packs (wich you do) but its easy i thought it was like using windows command line something i never use unless iam playing my old DOS games
<yuri_> you have an outdated perception of linux... everything you say is true but there is a graphical way to do everything in ubuntu
<Brad450> ok lol frostwire isnt starting?
<Brad450> AHHHHH i need JAVA
<Brad450> ok where can i get java lol
<yuri_> do yourself a favour
<yuri_> open a terminal
<Brad450> lol
<yuri_> type in "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<yuri_> that should be "ubuntu" not xubuntu
<Brad450> is it normal that the terminal background is white? cause it used to be black
<Brad450> n
<yuri_> yea your ps3 is going to melt if its white :P
<shear> has anyone in here used the version of xubuntu with the eee customized kernel?
<Brad450> i know people have
<Brad450> but how i got no idea
<shear> I'm trying to get my usb set up to install on my eeepc, but the eeexubuntu live cd won't run on my computer to create an installer on the key
<shear> :P
<Brad450> yuri: what was that you got me to install lol
<shear> in that case, do you know if there is a separate channel for the eeexubuntu project?
<yuri_> Brad450: its a one command that gets you audio/video codecs, flash, java, truetype fonts, dvd playback and some other stuff
<Sw3RvE> when i boot from my usb flash drive i get this message: invalid or damaged ...
<Brad450> nice man that will save me some time on the IRC channels lol "how do i ...."
<yuri_> yea its the first thing i do when installing a new system
<Brad450> will this enable youtube playback i had trouble with that
<yuri_> yes
<Brad450> ?
<Brad450> ok kewl
<Brad450> ty
<yuri_> np
<Brad450> i can delete the frostwire packagefrom my desktop right?
<yuri_> yes
<Brad450> ok just wanted to clear that up lol
<Brad450> linux is a little slow when trying to multitask but so would anything with 256mb of ram lol
<Brad450> on the ps3 that is
<Sw3RvE> you got vram swap to work?
<yuri_> when you d/l a large amount of files from the repositories, it tends to be quite resource intensive. packages need to be downloaded, extracted, set-up, linked, keys verified etc etc.
<Brad450> whats vram swap?
<Sw3RvE> it enabled the use of the video ram on the ps3
<Sw3RvE> enables
<Brad450> are u serious i thought it was locked?
<Sw3RvE> no the video card is locked
<Sw3RvE> thats a whole different thing
<Sw3RvE> im talking about using the memory in the video card
<Brad450> ya i thought that meant the ram too ok how do i enable it lol PLZ
<yuri_> Sw3RvE: they still didnt hack the vid card in the ps3? been a while
<Sw3RvE> it might only work when using yellowdog tho
<charlie-tca> shear: we do have people runnung xubuntu on the eeepc
<Brad450> HEY JAN you live in quebec?
<Jan|> yeah
<Brad450> lol laval
<Jan|> the province
<Brad450> where?
<shear> charlie-tca, i think i'm just gonna do the custom kernel myself
<Sw3RvE> can someone help me fix my bootable usb of xubuntu
<Jan|> Brad450 montreal
<Brad450> lol iam in vimont
<Sw3RvE> when i try to boot it... i get: Invalid or damaged Bootable partition
<shear> rather than use the eeeXubuntu project
<Jan|> I've installed xubuntu in english how do I get the apps to display french menus?
<zoredache> Sw3RvE: backup the stuff on your usb drive, and wipe the partition, and repartition+reformat it maybe
<Sw3RvE> zored i used the app in ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> talk to knome when he is here. normally about 6 hours vfrom now
<Sw3RvE> so is there a command on linux to format the flash drive or do i need to use windows to format it?
<zoredache> gparted is nice tool for partitioning+formatting
<charlie-tca> he is using a different kernel with xubuntu
<zoredache> or if you are a cli person just use cfdisk + mkfs
<Brad450> ok frostwire is still not starting up?
<Sw3RvE> yea im using xubuntu 8.10 xfce
<Sw3RvE> ill just use windows
<DaGr8Gatzby> Hello all. I was wondering if someone could assist me with the task of installing Alpha 4 Jaunty on my PS3
<DaGr8Gatzby> I just need to get kboot to actually start the process
<DaGr8Gatzby> that's what I am having trouble with
<Sw3RvE> now how do i partition the flash drive? or will the app in ubuntu partition it for me?
<zoredache> Sw3RvE: which tool did you decide to use?
<Sw3RvE> for which task?
<Sw3RvE> i formated it using Windows XP.
<Sw3RvE> in FAT
<Sw3RvE> is that why it didnt work?
<Sw3RvE> it was FAT when i put xubuntu on it the first time.
<charlie-tca> Brad450: you install xubuntu on a ps3?
<Sw3RvE> DaGr8Gatzy do you have the OTHEROS file?
<Brad450> ya then moved over to ubuntu desktop
<Brad450> like an hour ago lol
<Sw3RvE> i like xubuntu better. it operates faster.
<Brad450> ya but iam new to the whole linux and XFCE was giving me some MAJOR desktop issues
<charlie-tca> DaGr8Gatzby needs a little help
<Sw3RvE> no you were giving yourself those issues. lol
<Sw3RvE> i asked him if he had the otheros files. you need those to install another operating system.
<Brad450> ya you need the otheros.bld file
<Sw3RvE> no its 2 files
<Sw3RvE> thats one of them
<charlie-tca> DaGr8Gatzby: see above
<Brad450> no the self files was in one of the FW updates you dont need tit anymore
<Brad450> ***.SELF
<Brad450> all you need is .BLD
<Sw3RvE> you get a flash drive and make a folder called "PS3" then inside PS3 you make a folder called "otheros" then inside that you have 2 files. the first file is otheros.bld. the second file is otheros.self
<Sw3RvE> oh
<Sw3RvE> well i used it and it worked. but yours worked too so either/or
<Brad450> well i know that sony doesnt supply the link and many guys over on YDL say you dont need it
<Brad450> and i only put .BLD on my disc and it worked
<Sw3RvE> oh you put it on a disc
<Sw3RvE> i used a flash drive to install hat
<Brad450> redhat on the ps3? is that possible?
<Sw3RvE> zoredache you there?
<Sw3RvE> no, typo. *that*
<DaGr8Gatzby> sorry about that
<zoredache> somewhat
<DaGr8Gatzby> Sw3RvE: I'm actually able to get into kboot
<Sw3RvE> do i need to format the drive into a specific format
<dontbestupid> hi guys, had a few questions about xubuntu
<DaGr8Gatzby> the problem is when I hit install
<Sw3RvE> or will FAT work?
<DaGr8Gatzby> if I just type install it will actually just hang my PS3
<DaGr8Gatzby> if I hit install nosplash, it drops it into initramfs prompt
<Brad450> well i just had to hit enter
<Brad450> and the otheros.bld file i think only accepts EXT3 not sure tho
<DaGr8Gatzby> I saw the ubuntu line that said I needed to manually specify the kernel. I used this line: ///mnt/root/casper/vmlinux initrd=///mnt/root/casper/initrd.gz root=/dev/ps3da but then I get an error that says no device /dev/ps3da
<dontbestupid> I have an old compaq lying around with two nics and wanted to setup a little networking monitoring device that would sit behind the modem, but in front of the router. Wasn't sure if xubuntu was the right distro to use or if there was something better?
<Brad450> did you download a ISO to your thumb drive?
<DaGr8Gatzby> Brad450: no, running off the CD
<DaGr8Gatzby> 0223 daily build
<charlie-tca> dontbestupid: I do that
<dontbestupid> charlie-tca have you set something up like this before?
<Brad450> ok what i did was burn the xubuntu onto a cd because i couldnt download the ubuntu one because i dont have a DVD burner. so i downloaded the ISO and burned it to a disc MAKE SURE WHEN YOU BURN IT IT IS AT 8X speed or else you wont be able to install it
<charlie-tca> not until I set up a box to act as a server
<charlie-tca> I burned up the router, so I replaced it with a switch
<dontbestupid> i see
<dontbestupid> i wanted to fool around with some hardware lying around, thought a network sniffer would be interesting
<dontbestupid> so is your box acting as the router as well
<charlie-tca> Yes, it acts as the router now. I have two nics in it, one from the DSL modem and one out to the switch
<charlie-tca> I run Xubuntu 8.04 on it.
<charlie-tca> only because I upgraded from 6.06
<Brad450> who needed help with installing on theyre PS3?
<charlie-tca> DaGr8Gatzby:
<DaGr8Gatzby> yes?
<DaGr8Gatzby> I did
<Brad450> what you need help with
<charlie-tca> I tried a server install, but found I get along better with the GUI
<DaGr8Gatzby> I just need to be able to get the Xubuntu Alpha 4 Jaunty CD to load the installer
<DaGr8Gatzby> I'm capable of doing the rest
<dontbestupid> goticha how difficult would it be to for compaq/xubuntu box too operate as a simple transparent bridge between the modem and router? any tutorials out there worth noting?
<charlie-tca> DaGr8Gatzby: You are using the ps3 cd, right
<DaGr8Gatzby> right
<Brad450> are you an experienced linux user
<DaGr8Gatzby> yes
<DaGr8Gatzby> I use it everyday
<DaGr8Gatzby> and also I've already instaleld PSUbuntu 8.10 successfully
<DaGr8Gatzby> so I know its possible
<DaGr8Gatzby> that kboot error is killing me
<DaGr8Gatzby> that's all
<DaGr8Gatzby> it keeps dropping me in an initramfs prompt
<charlie-tca> dontbestupid: it should  not be too hard. There is some good information on the help wiki:
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<dontbestupid> thanks
<Brad450> ok well the following info will be in NOOB speak iam a noob. can you just intall the regualar ISO? if so youll want to make sure that its written at 8X speed
<charlie-tca> upper right corner, search box for server
<charlie-tca> or router or bridge or ???
<charlie-tca> I did follow something there
<DaGr8Gatzby> does anyone have any suggestions?
<charlie-tca> cd passes integrity check, right?
<charlie-tca> Burn another cd, at a very slow burn rate, maybe
<DaGr8Gatzby> I already burned it at 8x :)
<RAVTUX> hello all
<Brad450> everyone still here
<RAVTUX> I'm here
<Brad450> charlie?
<charlie-tca> more or less
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying
<Brad450> lol did whats his name solve his problem?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<Brad450> did he burn it at 8x speed
<DaGr8Gatzby> yesI did
<DaGr8Gatzby> :)
<charlie-tca> you could always try in #ps3 and see if they have any answers. Not many people there, though
<Brad450> can you use the regular ISO?
<DaGr8Gatzby> no you can't use the regular ISO because it's a PPC based one
<Brad450> well isnt theyre a PS3 iso image
<DaGr8Gatzby> yes there is brad
<DaGr8Gatzby> and as I've stated, I have burnt that one. However, I cannot get past an error that drops me in initramfs
<DaGr8Gatzby> ah he quit :)
<Crumley> Anyone have a solution for constant freezes after log in?
<Crumley> Or during installation?
<Sw3RvE> dagreat why dont you use yellowdog 6.1
<Sw3RvE> if you want to use that alpha version you should probably use it on a pc
<zoredache> Crumley: have you tired running memtest86 or pherpas try run badblocks on your hard drive
<Crumley> zoredache: yes, i have been waiting on someone to maybe give me input on the forums. I ran about 18 passes with memtest86 and brought back no errors. My RAM is practically new, so naturally, nothing is wrong with it.
<Sw3RvE> ydl 6.1 enables vram swap which is it uses the video cards ram plus the ram that sony allows the otheros to use.
<zoredache> actually I have had more problems with 'new' memory then old...  usually once memory has tested good it stays good unless you mess around with overclocking or have bad power
<Crumley> zoredache: this is what happened, I installed xubuntu successfully after the second attempt. after which it froze up during updating, I had to hard reboot. when i booted back up, it gave me an error about something stopping abruptly and i no longer had like any administrative privilages or anything, i couldnt even load firefox or basic aps.
<zoredache> but if you got through 18 passes, your memroy is probably good
<Crumley> zoredache: i am running from live CD right now, it is the only thing that works.
<zoredache> so the livecd runs fine..... hrm....
<Crumley> zoredache: I have so far ruled out RAM, BIOS, and HDD. Only thing I could think of is graphics, but this is the most least demanding desktop environment
<Crumley> zoredache: I have so far had more success with Xubuntu than Ubuntu or openSUSE.
<Crumley> zoredache: but I have been working with Linux now for 2 weeks trying to get something to run, and all distros have frozen on me.
<Sw3RvE_USB> woo im using usb version lol
<zoredache> you said you ruled out the harddrive, how did you do that?
<Crumley> zoredache: just assuming, i've never had any trouble out of it before. and i haven't read much about HDD causing freezes. i haven't run any tests on it. i don't know what to do that with.
<Sw3RvE> thanks for the help zored
<zoredache> your welcome
<Sw3RvE> im going play socom
<Crumley> zoredache: how do i test my harddrive?
<zoredache> I don't know of any good tools that are free...
<Crumley> well, if i just bought a new one what would be a good one that is compatible with xubuntu?
<zoredache> I know badblocks will work somewhat, but to get into the mode that really test, I think it erases stuff on your drive
<zoredache> Crumley: drives are drives pretty much any drive should work...  I don't think I would best money on a new one yet...
<Crumley> zoredache: i mean, they're cheap enough that I could spare an extra 50 bucks on a decent one that would work. I am just getting really stressed out with this. I want it to work, I have no OS on my machine.
<zoredache> if there is nothing on the drive already, then you might want to try running badblocks against the drive
<Crumley> what is it and where do i get it from
<zoredache> it should already be on your livecd...  you would run a command like 'sudo badblocks -w -p 2 /dev/sda'
<Crumley> ok
<zoredache> maybe sudo badblocks -s -w -p 2 /dev/sda1
<zoredache> the /dev/sd?? should be your device for your hard disk...
<zoredache> use a command like 'sudo fdisk -l' to list your drives and the partitions
<Crumley> my terminal isn't loading..
<DaGr8Gatzby> I just like bleeding edge
<Crumley> er well i have to hit the bed for the night. class tomorrow. peace
<charlie-tca> bug 334341
<zoredache> ubottu: sometimes you are kind of annoying...  This split personality you have confuses me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> now it knows!
<zoredache> hrm...  I would prefer if he simply works the way I expected
<knome> shear, http://array.org/ubuntu/ for a custom kernel.
<knome> shear, works with any normal *buntu* installation and you want have any broken hardware/features
<knome> shear, and you can save yourself from the hassle
<knome> shear, i'm not sure if the intrepid kernel works, though. i use hardy kernel in my intrepid eeepc. didn't have luck with it when i tested, but it's been a while already.
<knome> ->
<shear> awesome
<shear> ty
<shear> esc to boot from the usb, no?
<shear> knome
<shear> well this is a pita
<^law^> helo
<^law^> anybody here installed db2 on ubuntu?
<^law^> ?
<^law^> anybody here installed db2 on ubuntu?
<nikolam> ^law^, try #db2 channel :)
<^law^> thx
<Myrtti> ^law^: you might find better answers on a db2 channel, or alternatively, #ubuntu-server
<Myrtti> also, crossposting to several channels is a bit frowned upon.
<John> Quick Q
<Juan> i have Windows XP and Xubuntu Dual Booted onto a Dell Ispiron 8500 i want to remove XP completely. how do i unpartition the drive and give everything to Xubuntu?
<JuanL> anyone?
<JuanL> i tried Googling and searching around but no luck in a solution
<zoredache> JuanL: it might be easiest to boot off the livecd, and run gparted
<JuanL> that would completely remove XP?
<JuanL> i want to basically Obliterate XP and keep nothing but my Xubuntu
<JuanL> i'm doing a complete switch over to Linux
<JuanL> "conversion" if you will.
<zoredache> gparted lets you add/remove partitions.  Unless you are using wubi you should be able to simply delete the windows parition and then resize your linux parititions
<zoredache> you probably should backup any important data first, just incase something bad happens
<JuanL> i have everything from windows on a external 640GB
<JuanL> back up everything i dled in xubuntu as well?
<JuanL> cause i WAS thinking of just using the installation CD and wiping the entire drive and letting it install clean again. but i was looking for a way around that
<zoredache> it is always a good idea to have backups...  There is always a chance something could break for some reason
<JuanL> ok no prob then i'll backup all the things i have in xubuntu now
<JuanL> i'm currently using it right now to access xchat
<rocko> http://www.acm.org/crossroads/wikifiles/13-2-S/hiResImages/timeLine_3.jpg
<highvoltage> hi
<highvoltage> does /etc/xfg/xfce4/xinitrc get run every time a user logs on?
<TheSheep> highvoltage: no
<TheSheep> highvoltage: use autostarted applications for that
<highvoltage> TheSheep: do I do that by putting a .desktop file in a directory somewhere?
<highvoltage> (I want it for all users
<highvoltage> )
<TheSheep> highvoltage: in /etc/xdg/autostart, iirc
<TheSheep> highvoltage: if you want it for all users
<highvoltage> ok thanks
<Brad450> how can i get youtube playback in xubuntu on PS3?
<DaGr8Gatzby> I would use the mplayer-plugin
<DaGr8Gatzby> gnash doesn't really work
<Brad450> ok thats a plugin for firefox if iam not mistaken right?
<Brad450> is it mozilla-mplayer in synaptic??
<DaGr8Gatzby> sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<DaGr8Gatzby> try that :)_
<Myrtti> swfdec...
<Brad450> so gatzby did you fix ur problem from last night??
<DaGr8Gatzby> nope
<DaGr8Gatzby> I got further
<Brad450> sorry to hear that?
<DaGr8Gatzby> seems like ubiquity hangs the PS3
<Brad450> well the PS3 does not have much ram as it should
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea its 256 Mb
<DaGr8Gatzby> you should still be able to run a text based installer
<DaGr8Gatzby> I think
<DaGr8Gatzby> I'm runnign the alternate CD so it's not loading a live cd environment
<DaGr8Gatzby> I did manage to get past the first hang
<DaGr8Gatzby> I was using this line: install expert nosplash only-ubiquity video=ps3fb:mode:3
<Brad450> ok nothing is happening on youtube the player is there and every thing it just doesnt play
<Brad450> ok dound out i need Fluendo's codecs but its like 40$ anyone know of a free way around this?
<Brad450> ***found
<DaGr8Gatzby> http://psubuntu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=765
<DaGr8Gatzby> Brad450: try totem-mozilla
<Pres-Gas> Good mornin'
<Brad450> anyone know of a good P2P client that has direct IP connection?
<DaGr8Gatzby> what network?
<DaGr8Gatzby> I just use transmission
<DaGr8Gatzby> that works REALLY well
<DaGr8Gatzby> if you want something CLI driven to save on memory, use rtorrent
<DaGr8Gatzby> rtorrent also rocks
<Brad450> any one really but i used Gnuttela before
<Brad450> well frostwire doesnt work for some reason on PS3 ive installed all the required foftware but nothing happens
<Brad450> **software
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea
<DaGr8Gatzby> I would try mutella
<Brad450> is that the network? or program?
<DaGr8Gatzby> program
<Brad450> synaptic comes up empty. sudo?
<eth> new user looking for some advice on tuning xubuntu for speed. Can anybody help?
<DaGr8Gatzby> shit Brad450 you may have to compile by sourrce
<DaGr8Gatzby> eth: what arch
<DaGr8Gatzby> ?
<eth> dagr Pentium 3 470Mhz 320 mb
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea kernel recompile
<DaGr8Gatzby> that would be the first step
<DaGr8Gatzby> it'd be relatively easy since you have a well known architecture
<DaGr8Gatzby> but I'm no expert
<DaGr8Gatzby> you may also look into hdparm or a similar tool to optimize your disks
<eth> DaGr8:  what can I do from inside the OS. Any options I can choose? Any unwanted bits I can shut down? I just wnt to surf. gmail and utube really.
<DaGr8Gatzby> You can do that inside the OS. You need to do it as root though.
<DaGr8Gatzby> As for general optimization, I really can't think of anything else righ tnow
<DaGr8Gatzby> Brad450: gtk-gnutella is good too
<DaGr8Gatzby> Brad450: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mutella
<DaGr8Gatzby> it doesn't appear to be in Intrepid
<Brad450> ok i got it its installing not sure it will work tho
<Brad450> IT WORKS TY MAN
<DaGr8Gatzby> which one did you try?
<Brad450> GTK
<DaGr8Gatzby> nice nice
<Brad450> ya frostwire didnt even start up
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea stay away from that
<DaGr8Gatzby> for torrentz(legal) use rtorrent
<Brad450> i still can get youtube running tho:(
<DaGr8Gatzby> or transmission if you need a gui
<Brad450> i have all the flash files needed but i need something to play streamed videos (what i read somewhere) any idea what i should use?
<DaGr8Gatzby> totem-mozilla from what I've read
<Brad450> already have that but still nothing
<rmzeppelin> i need help in a bad way i just installed xubuntu 8.10 and installed the newest nvidia drivers off the web and thats all ive done, well i dont have a titlebar with the exit and minimize button ontop of the applications or anythingn else
<rmzeppelin> and when i go to window manager in settings
<rmzeppelin> it says these current settings can not work with your current window manager
<rmzeppelin> i cant even move xchat its in the top left corner
<rmzeppelin> its a fresh install i installed last night on a fresh format
<rmzeppelin> so if anyone knows the solution to this please tell me and ill be more than thankfull
<atrox_> Hi, I have a 3rd gen Ipod and I was wondering how I could transfer music over it
<atrox_> anyone have any ideas?
<rmzeppelin> its like its set to borderless or something
<rmzeppelin> but is there a setting i can change that
<spasticteapot> I have some really big problems, the first of which is that xfce4-panel won't load unless I manually tell it to after my system crashed a few days ago.
<spasticteapot> I also get the following error on booting: Music has been mounted 36 times without being checked, check forced.
<spasticteapot> Music: 2143/13049856 files (15.9% non-contiguous), 12638856/52177111 blocks
<spasticteapot> fsck died with exit status 4
<spasticteapot> Halp?
<atrox_> just out of intrest, whats the 'best' music player?
<spasticteapot> Amarox, Exaile, Rhythmbox, or possibly the one they bundle with Ubuntu depending on who you ask.
<atrox_> just trying to get a general opinion
<spasticteapot> That's like asking "What kind of car is the best?"
<spasticteapot> The only useful answer is "What do you want to do with it?
<atrox_> touche
<spasticteapot> XMMS will run on a pocket calculator. Amarok has loads of features, but requires a lot of KDE stuff to run and is something of a resource hog.
<spasticteapot> Exaile and Rhythmbox are compromises.
<atrox_> thanks, but i'll just stick with the basic one
<atrox_> i've read that 3rd gen ipods cant be synced
<atrox_> is that true?
<knome> atrox_, that might be possible with amarok.
<knome> atrox_, #amarok for further support
<atrox_> thanks knome
<jarrett> Very noob question here. I was wanting to install a twitter client on my ibex install. So I downloaded adobe air (to run twhirl), but it's bin file - I don't know what to do with it.
<gordonjcp> hi there
<Shininggg> hi
<gordonjcp> I'm having a problem with fldigi in Xubuntu - whenever it pops up a dialogue box, it beeps
<gordonjcp> I don't know if this is an issue in Xubuntu, fldigi or fltk itself
<gordonjcp> now what I can't seem to find is any way to disable all system noises in XFCE
<Shininggg> Is there anyway to configure a shortcut to switch workspaces on mouseclick?
<knome> Shininggg, scroll mouse on desktop?
<Shininggg> knome : yup, any way to modify that so i can use the side buttons of a 5button mouse?
<knome> Shininggg, i believe nope..
<knome> Shininggg, but i can be wrong
<Shininggg> knome :  ok thx pal
<knome> Shininggg, an xfce developer told me that scroll is the only way - it isn't configurable
<gordonjcp> knome: are system noises configurable?
<knome> gordonjcp, system noises = ?
<gordonjcp> knome: beeps when dialogue boxes pop up
<Shininggg> gordonjcp: the stupid answer would be to unpluh that little piezo thing inside...
<Shininggg> *unplug
<knome> gordonjcp, which bleeps? how to reproduce that kind of bleep?
<gordonjcp> Shininggg: it's a laptop, so no
<knome> gordonjcp, you can set the volume of pc speaker afaik.
<gordonjcp> knome: when fltk apps in particular pop up a dialogue, they beep
<gordonjcp> turning down the speaker isn't an option
<knome> fltk?
<gordonjcp> I actually need to use sound, and I need to have no noises
<gordonjcp> knome: fldigi is the main problem
<knome> gordonjcp, i didn't mean *all sounds*, just the pc speaker, which makes that loud noise.
<knome> gordonjcp, let me try.
<gordonjcp> knome: not sure I can turn that down separately
<knome> gordonjcp, so, what dialog should i open to get that sound?
<gordonjcp> knome: change any setting in the config, and then close the app
<gordonjcp> that will pop up the "save config changes" dialogue
<knome> gordonjcp, i don't get that sound.
<gordonjcp> hm
<DaGr8Gatzby> gordonjcp: did you try recompiling the kernel without PC-Speaker support?
<DaGr8Gatzby> It's just the system beep that sounds when you boot the machine up correct?
<gordonjcp> DaGr8Gatzby: no
<gordonjcp> DaGr8Gatzby: it's the same sort of beep, but it's not when the computer boots up
<knome> gordonjcp, i can't even get the sound with pc speaker on... :P
<gordonjcp> weird
<DaGr8Gatzby> I know it's not when the computer boots up. But does it sound like that? Like a BIOS beep?
<gordonjcp> yes, it's a PC speaker beep
<DaGr8Gatzby> hmm
<DaGr8Gatzby> lsmod?
<knome> maybe it could be disabled from bios config
<DaGr8Gatzby> uhh
<DaGr8Gatzby> sorry modprove
<DaGr8Gatzby> *modprobe
<DaGr8Gatzby> what is the output of modprobe -l
<gordonjcp> DaGr8Gatzby: I *could* rmmod the speaker module, but then it would never ever beep even if I wanted it to
<DaGr8Gatzby> oh ok
<DaGr8Gatzby> so you WANT it to beep
<DaGr8Gatzby> just lower
<gordonjcp> no, I don't want it to beep just because it has a dialogue box
<DaGr8Gatzby> just unload the module
<gordonjcp> when fldigi is running it's beep beep beep beep beep the whole time
<knome> gordonjcp, maybe you have to contact the fldigi developer...
<DaGr8Gatzby> ohh ok
<DaGr8Gatzby> I see
<DaGr8Gatzby> hmm
<gordonjcp> now
<gordonjcp> this causes problems, because the whole point is that you hook your audio output up to a transceiver
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea that's odd. Can you specify sound sources from within the config?
<land> anyone tried CAOS/
<redspire> Hey, how do I remap keyboard keys in Xubuntu Ibex?  I can't find a proper howto for using the new xmodmap/evdev/whateva system.
<gordonjcp> DaGr8Gatzby: not really
<gordonjcp> DaGr8Gatzby: since I'm using a laptop I only have one sound device anyway
<DaGr8Gatzby> You couldn't pipe all sound through ESD or a sound server?
<DaGr8Gatzby> jack if yuo need a low latency sound server
<gordonjcp> no, because it only supports OSS and pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> which is pretty fail
<DaGr8Gatzby> :(
<gordonjcp> I know
<gordonjcp> I mean, OSS?
<gordonjcp> someone tell them that ten years ago called to say that they want their obsolete API back
<DaGr8Gatzby> alsa isn't too good either
<DaGr8Gatzby> :(
<j0nr> hi, anyone able to help me troubleshoot my wireless connection?
<Pres-Gas> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaGr8Gatzby> j0nr: what's wrong with it? any encryption on the access point
<j0nr> DaGr8Gatzby: basically dont see any networks...
<j0nr> we had a powercut yesterday and since then it is not working. have reinstalled fresh xubuntu
<j0nr> router is ok, just seems to be my laptop wifi
<DaGr8Gatzby> intrepid 8.10?
<JuanL> Quick Question. I Have A Brother MFC-290C which is a AIO Printer. Scan/Fax/Copy/Print the whole shabang. and i got it installed so i can print no problem. but how do i get it to scan? i'm using Xubuntu 8.10
<DaGr8Gatzby> you did you try xscan?
<JuanL> no i used SANE
<JuanL> but it said no Device found
<JuanL> it scans for Devices then says no Devices available
<JuanL> and i got all the drivers from the brother website listed for Linux.
<JuanL> that where in .deb
<JuanL> and used the package installer and everything went perfectly fine. this is the only issue i'm having is scanning.
<DaGr8Gatzby> no idea JuanL :(
<JuanL> when i tell the printer to scan to file it says connecting to PC and on here i cna't find it.
<pulisz> hi all
<pulisz> pease a little help
<pulisz> i have an old compaq laptop
<pulisz> p3/450Mhz 196MB memorz, 20Gb hard dribve
<pulisz> cd-rom, and pcmci network
<pulisz> is xubuntu run in this system with graphical interface?
<JuanL> i'm on a Old Dell that has similiar specs
<JuanL> i'm on Xubunut now
<JuanL> i completely god rid of windows
<pulisz> thnx JuanL
<JuanL> 40gb HD here thou'
<pulisz> i google it, but i dont have enought eye to see the response
<JuanL> i'm Pent 4 with 256RAM
<pulisz> thnx
<JuanL> aye
<pulisz> I want to use this oldie to read the news in the bad... :)
<pulisz> in this days with economy crysis i don't want to wake up... :)
<pulisz> by all
<j0nr> DaGr8Gatzby: 8.04
<DaGr8Gatzby> Hmmm
<DaGr8Gatzby> does it pick up your wireless card?
<DaGr8Gatzby> whats the output of iwlist wlan0 scan?
<JuanL> after i install the package for a program how do i run that program if it's not listed in the applications menu under any of the catogories?/
<knome> JuanL, depends on the program. you might try running '[package_name]' in terminal.
<knome> JuanL, but sometimes the executable is not named the same than the package name
<JuanL> it's suppose to be a scan tool to see what setup i am using. it was provided by manufacturor of printer
<JuanL> it would tell me which of there drivers to get
<JuanL> for my model
<knome> JuanL, did you install it from repositories or some other package?
<JuanL> what's the command to run a program from terminal??
<JuanL> is it like Sudo "whatever"'
<knome> you don't need sudo most of the time.
<knome> just type whatever the program name is in the terminal.
<JuanL> i used GDebi Package Installer
<Brad450> what do you guys think is the best single part of linux??
<DaGr8Gatzby> I'm a BSD guy :(
<Brad450> where can i go id i want to upgrade the whole system there was a option like this in XFCE but i cant find it in gnome
<Myrtti> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Brad450> ok thank you. general question. iam starting to piss you guys off with all my question?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> there's no bad questions, only bad answers
<Brad450> that term can be used for alot of things
<charlie-tca> Best of of Linux? "it just works"
<Brad450> what is the newest version i can upgrade to
<Brad450> ??
<charlie-tca> jaunty
<Brad450> 8.10??
<Myrtti> newest stable version you can upgrade to is 8.10, Intrepid Ibex
<Brad450> is jaunty would you say atleast stable. what does it add
<charlie-tca> I would say Jaunty is not stable, it is in development and is only alpha5
<charlie-tca> Many people lost their sound again yesterday
<charlie-tca> But it does have Xfce 4.6!
<Myrtti> :-D
<Brad450> is YDL faster than 8.10 on PS3??
<charlie-tca> Think I dropped another 10GB hard drive... It refuses to partition anymore
<Brad450> so is it always going to be us in these IRC channels lol cause its always the same people talking
<charlie-tca> Those who can, do
<DaGr8Gatzby> I'm new
<charlie-tca> But I have seen many come and many go
<charlie-tca> Welcome, DaGr8Gatzby
<DaGr8Gatzby> If I can get xubuntu on my ps3, I'll be happy
<DaGr8Gatzby> Alpha .4 Jaunty
<Brad450> dude i was here since monday. it was basicly me and SW3RVE
<charlie-tca> Alpha5 releases tonight.
<Brad450> then i met zoredache then charlie and then gatxby
<Brad450> ***gatzby
<charlie-tca> Some of us have been around here for over a year, though
 * Myrtti has been here for far too long
<charlie-tca> If people still need help, can it be too long?
<DaGr8Gatzby> !!!!
<DaGr8Gatzby> Tab completion guys!
<DaGr8Gatzby> dag [tab]
<DaGr8Gatzby> :)
<Brad450> :):):):):):):):):):):):):):
<DaemonFC> hmm, they need to clean up the XFCE menu in Jaunty, heh
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<DaemonFC> they have a new XFCE control panel, but then they also spread out the applets into their own menu
<Kholby> Can anyone give me help with a Broadcom Wireless card?
<DaemonFC> possibly
<Brad450> umm i can with xircom but not broadcom sorry
<DaemonFC> if it's not detecting it in the driver manager, use "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<DaemonFC> tell it to grab the firmware
<Kholby> It is detecting it.
<Kholby> Says it's in use, but the "enabled" box is not checked.  I can't scan networks, and when I try to check the box it says it needs a restart.
<Kholby> I restart and get the same thing.
<DaemonFC> hmmmm, never had that happen
<DaemonFC> what model is it?
<Kholby> The card?  It's an EDUP card.  Uses the bcm4306 rev 3 driver.
<Kholby> *chipset
<DaemonFC> hmmm, b43 says it supports that
<Kholby> I've tried just about everything I could find online and in the forums.  Nothing seems to work for me.
<DaemonFC> no idea what it's doing
<DaemonFC> I use a 4318
<Kholby> Anything I can do to give you a better idea?
<DaemonFC> well, you have the firmware, so it should just work
<Kholby> That's the way I understand it.  All the more reason to be completely confused, yes?
<DaemonFC> mmhm
<Kholby> Can you perhaps recommend another Linux distro to use on a very old machine?
<Brad450> maybe some very old redhat distro's what specs are u looking at?
<Kholby> 633mHz processor, 512MB  Ram, HDD's big enough, though (80GB).  Need wireless support.
<Brad450> not that old man what 5 years
<Kholby> Eight
<Kholby> Pretty old when technology changes so quickly.
<Brad450> what kind of processor
<Brad450> i86?
<JuanL> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_scn1c.html how can i do the ubuntu instructions so i can work my scanner? it wont let me save the edit
<Kholby> I think so.  It's an Intel Celeron.
<knome> JuanL, open with sudo.
<Kholby> <--noob
<JuanL> how?
<JuanL> <===== Noobuntu
<knome> JuanL, 'sudo /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules'
<knome> JuanL, assuming you have 8.x ubuntu
<JuanL> i do i have xubuntu 8.10
<JuanL> it said command not found
<JuanL> when i typed sudo /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules
<JuanL> in term
<knome> uh!
<knome> sudo nano ... ;)
<knome> sorry
<knome> my bad
<JuanL> in sudo nano what do i type to edit that file?
<knome> JuanL, i meant, run: 'sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules'
<JuanL> ...
<JuanL> lol
<JuanL> how do you save the file in sudo Nano?
<knome> ctrl+o [enter]
<knome> and exit with ctrl+x
<JuanL> is that like Multi Mate for DOS? similiar?
<JuanL> i want to leave Windows Behind cause as windows evolves it gets stupid.
<knome> i don't know muilt mate, sorry :)
<knome> *multi
<JuanL> it's similiar to that but in MS DOS 6.0 it was used long time ago
<JuanL> before Windows 95
<knome> well, then it is like multi mate for dos ;)
<Brad450> hey DOS was the bomb back then
<JuanL> lol
<JuanL> it was THE BEST
<JuanL> 98 was good.
<Brad450> ohh do i ever miss police quest
<Kholby> ME was a failure.
<JuanL> brb gonna restart see if this works
<knome> Brad450, wine/dosbox? :P
<Brad450> what to run police quest
<Brad450> ??
<knome> Brad450, yeah.
<Brad450> dosbox would work i havnt tried tho but hey tell me if it works
<Brad450> it might be hard for you to load the ROMS tho
<knome> i can look for police quest in wine appdb.
<Kholby> Well, I'm out.  Thank you for your help.  I'll continue to explore my options.
<knome> police quest: swat II has 'silver' in wine appdb
<JuanL> back. now the moment of truth
<JuanL> just verified my name so i dont have to keep typing /nick lol
<knome> \o/ ;)
<JuanL> IT WORKS!
<JuanL> my scanner
<knome> good for you :)
<JuanL> now i have full functionality of my new Brother MFC-290C AIO in Xubuntu
<JuanL> G'Bye Windows. *nod*
<knome> yeah.
<JuanL> Thnx Knome about the Sudo Nano
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/contribute if you want to give something back to *buntu* :)
<JuanL> since this is becomin my home office by all means i'll contribute when my check rolls in :)
<Brad450> i donated like 500 bux like 5 years ago
<knome> you don't even necessarily need money - any work is accepted as well ;)
<knome> and to be honest - we are always a bit short on people giving support etc.
<JuanL> well when i learn more coding and what not by all means i'll help out
<Brad450> i dont have the experience to right up a usefull program lol
<JuanL> i'm currently studying Cisco systems.
<Brad450> the only thing usefull i did was a ps3-boot-game-os launcher
<Brad450> for me
<JuanL> i do pc tech work but i know only Windows and all it's glorious problems so i'm trying to branch out.
<knome> Brad450, for many people it's enough if you can tell how they can run a program in terminal ;)
<Brad450> true but i remember  was asking the same question at one point
<JuanL> i was skeptical yesterday about getting rid of windows incase my printer didn't function. then on the brother website they had drivers and explanations.
<knome> Brad450, exactly. someboy answered you then. you can answer somebody now :)
<Brad450> ohh i have
<Brad450> ;)
<knome> yeah
<Brad450> i burned DOZENS of ISO's for all the people i know so they can have linux on their ps3's lol
<knome> ;)
<knome> Brad450, maybe you are willing to join the marketing team? pop out at #xubuntu-devel someday if you are interested
<JuanL> what distro of Linux did you get on the PS3?
<Brad450> xububntu YDL and fedora
<Brad450> Knome: what work would be involved?
<JuanL> i have fedora that they gave me back in college and i had installed it back then to see how it was like but i let it take the entire 100GB of my desktop back then and i had NO CLUE how to put windows back in so i was SOL. what's the differences in Fedora?
<knome> Brad450, marketing in general. if you have artistic skills, you can do graphics. if you want to spread xubuntu, we can put up some material for you to spread etc. there is no thing you couldn't do and we are open for eveything. PLUS you don't have to do anything you don't want :)
<Brad450> hey ive already given some live CD's as a temporary fix as i fixed some clients computer so why the hell not
<JuanL> i was trying to get a client of mine who seems to be having like every problem there is in the book on her Windows XP Dell to try Xubuntu. hers is a lil older than what my mom has but i'm sure it should be ok.
<JuanL> i used Knoppix alot when i need to boot a LIVE CD so i can copy to my External before a Wipe
<knome> Brad450, you're welcome :)
<JuanL> btw, what's a good starting point to start learning commands and the basic overall system besides asking 100 questions?
<Brad450> there was a book in the 90's called like basic linux commands or something
<knome> JuanL, maybe reading ubuntuforums.org whenever you need something. there is a huge base of solutions.
<knome> JuanL, though asking questions is ok anyway :)
<JuanL> cause i noticed when there isn't a graphical gui to something i have to Terminal Everything
<knome> JuanL, for example what there is no graphical gui? :)
<JuanL> what?
<Brad450> well terminal is there so people like us can give you a simple code to fix your problem without directing you threw dozens of menus
<knome> JuanL, for what are you missing a giui?
<JuanL> when i had to install the driver. i couldn't do it just through the OS Gui i had to use that "Sudo nano"
<knome> JuanL, ah well. that wasn't shipped with ubuntu. so yeah, you might need terminal then.
<JuanL> well my printer is A-Mazing now. it converted with me.
<charlie-tca> JuanL: Rutebook is in the repositories, and most of it is still accurate
<JuanL> what's Repositories?
<JuanL> and/ or rutebook
<charlie-tca> Where the software is for Xubuntu
<JuanL> like Program Files/ for windows?
<charlie-tca> rutebook is a book about linux, commands, etc
<JuanL> stop me at anytime if i'm being annoying.
<knome> repositories is the place you install software from when you use synaptic
<charlie-tca> repositories are where all the applications are stored on the servers
<knome> charlie-tca, ha! got you this time :)
<charlie-tca> you always beat me! :-)
<knome> not always
<knome> good news btw - i should get the broadband in week 11
<charlie-tca> I saw your question a while back about where to learn commands and such. Rutebook is a good starting point
<Brad450> knome would you know if i could activate the PS3 vram or wireless in xubuntu??
<charlie-tca> and it is free
<knome> Brad450, i have no idea, sorry. you might search the ubuntuforums.org for that.
<Brad450> sure will do
<Trijntje> Hi all. Xubuntu doesnt show my windows partitions like in gnome. How can i find them and make them automount on startup?
<Brad450> Knome: think it would be possible to add a Playstation section to the forums PS2 and PS3
<knome> Brad450, i don't know but i doubt so. they are officially unsupported.
<JuanL> can ps2 run Linux?
<Brad450> ya ps3 can run linux
<Brad450> sorry i meant PS2
<knome> Brad450, sadly i don't even know whom to ask if theis would be poassible.
<JuanL> like with the hard drive attachment
<knome> Trijntje, are they ntfs or fat?
<JuanL> How does Wine Work? it says something about running commercial Windows Games?
<Brad450> so ubuntu on PS3 isnt officially supported? wow iam amazed its running
<knome> JuanL, install wine and basically after that 'wine executable.exe'
<knome> JuanL, but it might not be that straightforward. many of the games won't work.
<JuanL> i have Wine installed.
<charlie-tca> There is the #ubuntu-ps3 channel, too
<Brad450> anyone know if wine runs on PS3 hardware i doupdt it but is it possible??
<knome> Brad450, might be a bit slow... ;)
<JuanL> you could try it since you have Linux on there.
<Trijntje> knome: fat
<Brad450> ill probobly only run some DOS games in it hehehe
<knome> Trijntje, have you looked from /media?
<knome> Brad450, if you run dos games, i'd recommend dosbox.
<knome> Brad450, it has a lot better support for those.
<Trijntje> knome: yes, their not there. No partition names shown or anything
<knome> Brad450, and is way more stable
<knome> charlie-tca, ?
<Brad450> ok ill go do that brb
<knome> charlie-tca, you know about (auto)mounting fat drives?
<charlie-tca> no, I don't have any and apparently give bad advice about them
<charlie-tca> LOL
<knome> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<knome> that was too easy.
<knome> Trijntje, have you looked at ^ that link?
<charlie-tca> I screwed up the last time I tried to help with fat drives
<knome> charlie-tca, d'oh
<knome> charlie-tca, what happened?
<JuanL> so in the future can i type like whatever and ! and get a response?
<charlie-tca> Gave bad directions to access data on them
<knome> :]
<charlie-tca> JuanL: only what the robot knows
<JuanL> !Winthelotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Winthelotto
<knome> !bot
<JuanL> ....
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JuanL> LOL
<Brad450> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Brad450> LOL thats cool
<knome> /msg ubottu if you are going to flood :P
<JuanL> sorry bout that.
<knome> no harm done yet. just said in advance :)
<Brad450> sorry wanted to see if what you wrote activated it i thought it was like automatic
<knome> Brad450, it's half-automatic.
<Brad450> where does dosbox pop up in the app section??
<knome> Brad450, games, i'd suppose.
<Brad450> cool know any good sources for a ROM
<knome> google. that is the best answer i can give ;)
<JuanL> ditto on Google. :(
<ZeRo_FeniX> I lost the top and bottom panels on my ubuntu, how do I go about getting them back?
<Brad450> k
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<Brad450> do you play witht he panles options??
<ZeRo_FeniX> ah why thank you knome
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, np.
<ZeRo_FeniX> Also, any ideas how to get sound drivers working on a VBoxed, Xubuntu install?
<knome> charlie-tca, ^ that one? :P
<Brad450> i miss the days when my games where smaller than a MB
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<JuanL> that bot is awesome sauce
<knome> charlie-tca, no, the vboxed one
<charlie-tca> sorry, house phone
<JuanL> anyone ever see that video with the kid that came back from the dentist?
<Brad450> Knome: what do i do with the rom its zipped where do i place it and how do i start it in DOSBOX
<Brad450> JuanL: who hasnt
<charlie-tca> ZeRo_FeniX: in VBox interface, switch the audio to pulse audio, if it is available. Otherwise, make sure it is set to Alsa
<JuanL> i saw it today first time.
<charlie-tca> knome: that one?
<knome> Brad450, http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and_Installation_of_DosBox
<knome> charlie-tca, yah.
 * knome high fives charlie-tca 
<ZeRo_FeniX> Lol, I'm an idiot. It helps to have audio enabled in the first place :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know much
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, o'rly? :P
<knome> charlie-tca, you do. :P
<charlie-tca> Lightning took out a system for me today, and I put the hard drive in a different system
<charlie-tca> I fought with it about 6 hours, looks like it fried too?
<knome> ouch
<charlie-tca> Yeah, 6 hours wasted
<ZeRo_FeniX> Fun stuff
<charlie-tca> And I have to get a new network switch
<ZeRo_FeniX> Ouch
<ZeRo_FeniX> How many ports?
<charlie-tca> 4
<charlie-tca> Well, 5
<knome> charlie-tca, i have three with 30. is that oki? ;)
<Trijntje> knome: thnx for that link, ill try that (late reaction, pidgin does not flash properly;))
<charlie-tca> Not enough
<knome> Trijntje, no problem.
<knome> charlie-tca, i have also two isdn calling sets.
<charlie-tca> I have to have at least 4, more would be better
<JuanL> i use Xchat for irc and Pidgin for aim/icq/ etc
<ZeRo_FeniX> Yea, I was hoping it wasn't a big industrial switch. Home consumer switches aren't that bad.
<Brad450> Knome: is there a guid for linux?
<charlie-tca> I got about 3 routers just sitting, could use one of them, too
<JuanL> oo oo i know. that Rutebook they told me about
<knome> charlie-tca, 30 > 4, but still too little? :P
<knome> Brad450, guide you mean? :)
<ZeRo_FeniX> sound works now that I have enabled it :)
<JuanL> !Rutebook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rutebook
<charlie-tca> But the switch is so small
<knome> !info rutebook
<ubottu> rutebook (source: rutebook): Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1 (intrepid), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<JuanL> aaawww worth a shot *hands in pockets*
<charlie-tca> Oh! yes, know
 * charlie-tca slaps forehead
<charlie-tca> yes, knome
<knome> hehe
<charlie-tca> Read that wrong
<charlie-tca> I only need 5 ports working
<knome> i think the best understandable pronounciation for my nick for english people is "know me"
<charlie-tca> I think I burned out one port of my KVM, too
<JuanL> i pronounced it Gnome
<knome> mmh
<JuanL> just figured you had a K
<charlie-tca> At least it won't detect the keyboard and mouse and monitor
<knome> JuanL, a mixture or gnome and kde is... knome? :P
<JuanL> aaaaah
<knome> JuanL, but that's not really where the nick comes from.
<knome> JuanL, i adore the shape of non-capital 'k'
<knome> JuanL, so i needed a nick starting with that ;)
<JuanL> what destop enviroment does xubuntu use? i know KDE is the one with the bar on the bottom like windows. Knoppix uses the KDE desktop enviroment. is Ubuntu stand alone or is it different?
<knome> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<JuanL> xfce whats that? it says it's with Xfce. where does it originate?
<knome> umm... x face?
<ZeRo_FeniX> google xfce
<ZeRo_FeniX> it's just another gui
<JuanL> what are the different types of them? xfce/gnome/kde? and that's it? or?
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, not another gui, but *desktop environment*
<knome> JuanL, those are the desktop environments.
<ZeRo_FeniX> touche
<charlie-tca> JuanL: it is an alternate desktop, one of the big 3 in linux
<knome> JuanL, then there is a *bunch* of *window managers*, like openbox or icewm
<ZeRo_FeniX> Thos are the 3 big ones as far as I know
<JuanL> so xfce is the Mouse
<knome> JuanL, they have far less features
<knome> JuanL, yes.
<knome> we are the micemen.
<JuanL> what's Gnome's logo?
<charlie-tca> :http://www.xfce.org will teach you all about it
<JuanL> and kde?
<knome> a footprint.
<JuanL> i'm at the website now looking at it
<knome> kde: a gear with K
<JuanL> there's this one version of linux i heard about... one sec
<JuanL> Xandros
<JuanL> what's that?
<knome> it's a linux *distribution*, like ubuntu
<charlie-tca> There are many versions of linux, but there are 3 main desktops that all versions may use
<knome> the default DE for xandros is kde, afaik
<ZeRo_FeniX> can xfce go above 1024x768?
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, sure.
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, my resolution is 3840x1200
<JuanL> how can you read that so tiny
<ZeRo_FeniX> Probably has a monitor the size of a TV
<Brad450> is there a C/program files equivelent in ubuntu??
<knome> JuanL, not really. i have two 24" widescreens
<JuanL> oh ok.
<JuanL> Wine has C:\Program Files\
<JuanL> !Wine
<knome> Brad450, not exactly. /usr/bin is the place you find all the ".exe" files
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<JuanL> woot.
<Brad450> Knome:  ok like all the program files
<knome> Brad450, but you don't have to worry about that. if you want to remove a program, the package manager will know which files it will delete.
<knome> Brad450, not exactly. the linux ".dll"s (libraries) are stored in /usr/lib
<charlie-tca> Brad450: sorta, but in linux we deal with applications and executable files
<ZeRo_FeniX> Ugh something to do with vbox or my xubuntu is preventing it from allowing higher resolutions
<charlie-tca> It is probably vbox
<charlie-tca> Did you install the guest additions
<ZeRo_FeniX> Yes
<Brad450> Knome: where is the readme file for DOSbox
<knome> Brad450, uhhh...
<knome> Brad450, man dosbox
<knome> ;)
<Brad450> ???
<charlie-tca> It normally will go as high as the actual hardware will, after install guest additions
<knome> Brad450, type that in terminal.
<charlie-tca> Brad450: also, look in /usr/share/doc/dosbox
<charlie-tca> or DOSbox
<knome> dosbox.
<ZeRo_FeniX> when I fullscreen it it looks great but the program I'm trying to run in fullscreen runs based on the set resolution so it actually takes up less psace than the whole screen.
<knome> ZeRo_FeniX, maybe it's an issue with that program?
<charlie-tca> ZeRo_FeniX: Does VBox take the whole screen?
<ZeRo_FeniX> It's actually a flash app in firefox XD. I just can't figure out why I can't up the resolution on the display settings.
<charlie-tca> If VBox takes the entire screen in full-screen mode, the application is faulty
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I'm actually trying to get the hulu.com website to run in fullscreen on my second monitor so I can have it at full screen and play a game on my main monitor.
<charlie-tca> That's just a bad website for that
<charlie-tca> It doesn't even run full screen on a single monitor without a lot of work
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I guess I'll just have to deal with it. It looks quite good as is.
<charlie-tca> going shopping
<knome> see you.
<knome> i'm going to sleep very soonish
<charlie-tca> That happens every day, doesn't it?
<knome> don't know.
<knome> i've experienced some days that it doesn't
<charlie-tca> LOL; good night
<knome> night!
<JuanL> Knome, Later.
<knome> o/
<JuanL> later all i'm off too
<JuanL> more questions i'm sure in the future
<DaGr8Gatzby> where is the iso for juanty 5?!
<DaGr8Gatzby> :)
<DaGr8Gatzby> Alpha 5!
<DaGr8Gatzby> :)
<Bilzey> Hi, any chance someone here can help me install xubuntu?
<Bilzey> Anyone?
<shacklo> hello i have a problem... i added a quicklaunch bar to the menu and now i cant login to admin
<Bilzey> Everyone seems to be afk :/
<shacklo> oh no :(
<Bilzey> Could you help me?
<shacklo> maybe
<Bilzey> I need help installing xubuntu
<shacklo> okay tell me
<Bilzey> Ok, I have XP on my laptop, and I want to download it and burn onto a DVD, then put it into an old computer with 98, and boot it up on there, although I'm not sure what I need to download and burn
<shacklo> wait
<shacklo> you want to put xp on your old computer or xubuntu?
<Bilzey> xbuntu
<shacklo> wait a sec
<shacklo> in which country are you
<Bilzey> United Kingdom
<shacklo> save this to your pc: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso then burn with a program named IMGBURN
<Bilzey> Ok, where can I get IMGBURN?
<shacklo> wait
<shacklo> http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/ImgBurn/1128426215/1 here its freeware
<Bilzey> thanks :)
<Bilzey> so burn it with that then boot it on my old Computer?
<shacklo> do you know how to set the CD-drive first boot device or i need to tell you
<shacklo> yes
<Bilzey> If you could it would help :) I'm terrible with 98
<shacklo> hehe
<Bilzey> I want to set the DVD drive first if you know that?
<shacklo> you start your computer and it says "press XXX to start bios"
<Bilzey> Although I would imagine it would be the same as CD
<Bilzey> Oh, I can boot through BIOS, is there anyother way?
<shacklo> hm?
<shacklo> im confused
<Bilzey> I mean, without the bios, like when you on on Windows
<shacklo> maybe you just doubleclick the cd when inserted, that worked on kubuntu live cd
<Bilzey> Ok, thanks :)
<shacklo> there you go
#xubuntu 2009-02-27
<kenny__> How do I install bugzilla under ubuntu(8.10)? I have installed bugzilla3 with all dependencies (including mysql and apache2), hope I set the right db_user and db_pass in localconfig, but there is no http://localhost/bugzilla site.
<kenny__>  How do I tell the apache server to display the bugzilla pages under http://localhost/bugzilla?
<keres> how do you change the defualt text editor?
<DaGr8Gatzby> EDITOR=editor
<DaGr8Gatzby> echo $EDITOR
<DaGr8Gatzby> hmm
<DaGr8Gatzby> looks like the alpha 5 directory was just created
<charlie-tca> Yes, we are trying to release tonight, still
<rocko> what is the programming languages that the it calc use ?
<rocko> it calculators
<charlie-tca> Alpha 5 released, please read the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<cmrn> If I am planning to install an ubuntu flavour on my eeePC 1000H using Wubi, should I use ubuntu, or xubuntu (or even kubuntu)
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu would do well
<cmrn> Ive read that the DE is faster, so perhaps better for the eee
<cmrn> are there any real disadvangates to xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> perhaps harder to connect to windows shares that ubuntu
<charlie-tca> s/that/than
<cmrn> Im going to be dual booting XP as well, so that isn't too bad....
<charlie-tca> It's the only one I can think of
<cmrn> thanks for your help
<charlie-tca> np; come back if you need more help
<cmrn> last time I use ubuntu or a variant Breezy in beta.....
<cmrn> :_p
<cmrn> :-P
<cmrn> s/in/was in/
<charlie-tca> I started with the one before Breezy
<cmrn> Hoary?
<charlie-tca> Upgraded when Breezy came out and haven't stopped
<cmrn> yea, I used that, and upgraded to the first beta of breezy
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Hoary. Didn't know the name back then. Just know the number
<charlie-tca> 5.04, right
<charlie-tca> Still have the cd
<cmrn> I went from linux -> mac just as Dapper Drake was coming out
<charlie-tca> Nothing wrong with mac
<cmrn> nope
<cmrn> nothing wrong with linux either
<diginux> there is something wrong with mac
<diginux> no sloppy focus :)
<cmrn> something badly wrong with windows though
<charlie-tca> agreed.
<diginux> even windows has sloppy focus, kind of
<diginux> but not poor ol' mac ;)
<land> !weather AD, UAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather AD, UAE
<land> oh i'm sorry
<ZeRo_FeniX> In windows you have your task manager, how can I get to something similar to that in xubuntu to terminate a program?
<DaGr8Gatzby> is there a jaunty xubuntu release for PS3?
<DaGr8Gatzby> diginux: that'
<DaGr8Gatzby> diginux: that's one thing I miss about X11: no sloppy focus :(
<diginux> DaGr8Gatzby: i wouldnt be able to work without sloppy focus
<s1amson> ZeRo_FeniX, try alt+F2 and type xkill
<s1amson> then click on the prog. you want to die\
<s1amson> right click to opt out of killing something
<ZeRo_FeniX> wonderful worked like a charm
<ZeRo_FeniX> Firefox keeps spazzing out on me with flash player.
<ZeRo_FeniX> But now I can't re-open firefox because it says that it is still open :x
<DaGr8Gatzby> killall -99 mozilla-firefox
<s1amson> zenrox,
<s1amson> ever figure out what the hell keeps buggin out?
<s1amson> or, killall firefox
 * s1amson works on my box
<ZeRo_FeniX> killall firefox did it.
<ZeRo_FeniX> thank you much
<zoredache> ZeRo_FeniX: run gnome-system-monitor for a task manager
<ZeRo_FeniX> alright
<G-Bleezy> Hey i got a question...
<G-Bleezy> I connect to the internet through my wireless wlan0 interface...but how do i mount my windows computer connect through ethernet eth0 interface?
<zoredache> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ZeRo_FeniX> why do my panels keep disappearing every time I shut down? It's kinda frustrating going back and turning them on every time I boot up.
<G-Bleezy> i don't really wanna share my internet connection...i get internet through my neighbor's wireless and i want to share files with my computer through ehternet...if i connect to MY wireless node, everything is already setup and /mtn/xpdrv/c/ shows up and stuff...but how do i get that without connecting to it as my internet connection?
<ZeRo_FeniX> Any ideas on keeping my panals from disappearing?
<G-Bleezy> make sure you check 'save session' when you shut down next time
<zoredache> G-Bleezy: the ics docs describe many of the steps you will need to do.  You need to do pretty much everything except the actually sharing
<G-Bleezy> oh ok
<zoredache> really though, you are probably making things too complicated...
<G-Bleezy> hmm
<G-Bleezy> see if i switch to my wireless lan then my windows box shows up as 192.168.1.3....but when im connected to my neighbor's wireless and hardwired in to my lan, 192.168.1.3 is different...
<zoredache> you are not going to be able to have the same subnet (192.168.1.0/24) on both interfaces...
<G-Bleezy> ya that is fine...so how do i know what it is for both?
<plazia> in gnome nautilus allows me to mount my ntfs drive by clicking on it's icon (957 Gb) media or what not. I want to know the script/command nautilus executes so I can do it in XFCE? Can anyone help me with that?
<diginux> plazia: will thunar do it?
<plazia> diginux, don't think so
<plazia> it shows my removable usb drives automounted
<plazia> but not the internal ide/sata ones.
<diginux>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<diginux> ntfs-3g may be in normal repos now
<plazia> diginux, thanks I'll take a look at the link
<zoredache> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<plazia> thanks also zoredache
<ZeRo_FeniX_> how do I start xfce from a command prompt?
<zoredache_> ZeRo_FeniX_: try startxfce4
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cmrn> So I have installed xubuntu on my eeePC, but I have a problem. THe resolution of the eee is 1024x600. some windows are taller than the 600px, so I cant hit the buttons at the bottom of any wireless network setup windows for example
<cmrn> and I cant resize the window smaller
<cmrn> argh
<vinnl> cmrn, you can drag the window by holding Alt and clicking on it
<vinnl> Or press Alt+F10 to maximise the window
<cmrn> any way to make the whole UI smaller?
<cmrn> so I dont have to do that all the time?
<vinnl> Well, you can resize it, I suppose... Which app is it?
<victoria> hi
<cmrn> Network COnnections window for example
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<victoria> thank you
<cmrn> ahh its letting me resize it now
<vinnl> Cool :)
<vinnl> (I didn't think that one was too large)
<cmrn> from the bottom corners work
<cmrn> top corners not so much
<vinnl> Good
<victoria> im using ubuntu and i would like to know what would be better to try xfce.. to install xubuntu-desktop on terminal.. or to install xfce using synaptic?
<vinnl> Odd, but I suppose the bottom corners is enough...
<cmrn> that alt key sure is handy
<vinnl> cmrn, hell yeah it is :)
<vinnl> victoria, Synaptic or apt-get (on the terminal) doesn't really matter... The question is what would be better, Xfce or Xubuntu
<vinnl> I'd say Xubuntu
<victoria> why vinnl?
<victoria> but the problem is that i like vanilla xfce and seems that xubuntu is different i dont know
<victoria> how can i have vanilla xfce by default?
<victoria> session i mean..
<victoria> i will not delete gnome.. i just want vanilla xfce as a second option
<vinnl> Xubuntu includes all of Xfce (otherwise you'd have to manually select packages) and integrates it nicely with the rest, providing sane settings and apps you might need
<cmrn> vinnl: an exapmle of a too big window would be the window when editing a wireless connection
<vinnl> Also, you can remove Xubuntu if you don't like it using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<victoria> vinnl: does xubuntu has the vanilla xfce option?
<vinnl> cmrn, I only get a height of 577px for that window
<vinnl> Oh yeah, I see, you only have 600px
<vinnl> victoria, well, why would you want that?
<vinnl> (You can, but it's quite some work to single out the correct packages)
<victoria> vinnl: i like the looking
<vinnl> victoria, ah
<vinnl> You can just change Xfce's preferences to quit your liking
<vinnl> It's really easy to remove the top panel and to set the bottom panel larger and not cover the full width, I suppose that's about all you'd want to do
<vinnl> There's no way to do that automatically yet though
<victoria> it seems the easier way is to install the
<victoria> meta package
<victoria> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xfce4
<victoria> :(
<victoria> that sound hard lol
<vinnl> Well, it's just changing some settings.... It's really not that difficult
<vinnl> Wait, I wrote a blog post on reordering panels, I believe
<victoria> ok
<victoria> vinnl if i install the xubuntu-desktop
<vinnl> Here, you'll only need the first part of the Panels section: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<vinnl> victoria, yes?
<victoria> i will lost gnome?
<vinnl> Nope, Xubuntu will be installed in addition to GNOME and you can choose which one you want to use in the login window
<vinnl> Btw, you _could_ also download a LiveCD of Xubuntu and see what it looks like that way :)
<vinnl> (Or a LiveCD of another Xfce-based distribution)
<victoria> yeah
<victoria> honestly does it feel a lot of difference in speed
<victoria> comparing to gnome?
<vinnl> Well, I haven't really used GNOME intensively for a while, and I've slowed my Xfce down quite a lot... Furthermore, this would also depend on your computer. If it's really fast, then using GNOME or Xfce wono't matter that much speed-wise
<knome> victoria, come difference.
<victoria> i see
<victoria> why you had slowed your xfce?
<victoria> how?
<victoria> haha
<vinnl> Using a heavy theme, installing Compiz, and installing a lot of cruft in general ;-)
<victoria> haha
<victoria> i read that the faster and good looking at the same time is
<victoria> e17 but its not stable
<victoria> so i dont want to mess with that:)
<vinnl> Well, good-looking is, of course, a matter of taste...
<victoria> yes
<victoria> well i have osx leopard so i dont have problems with good looking:)
<victoria> actually i play with linux just to learn
<victoria> but of course i want it be good looking as well :)
<vinnl> ^.^
<knome> hi vinnl.
<vinnl> Hey knome  :)
<knome> i see you partly-retired from xubuntu blogging
<vinnl> knome, yeah, life is kicking in, but I haven't officially quit :)
<knome> yeah.
<vinnl> And I see Xfce 4.6 has been released (yeah I'm late), so I might need to force myself to do some blogging
<knome> you could change the logo on your blog if you want.
<vinnl> And I would've done if I had managed to run Jaunty from my USB drive, but I haven't...
<vinnl> To what?
<knome> to the current xubuntu logo
<vinnl> Has it changed?
<knome> yep.
<vinnl> To what? :)
<knome> http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/logo/
<knome> basically the same
<knome> but a better looking one
<knome> compare your to the xubuntu.org one :)
<vinnl> Ah :) (and of course, better-looking is a matter of taste :P)
<knome> sure.
<vinnl> Ah true
<knome> what do you think? :)
<vinnl> I suppose I'll change it :)
<knome> \o/
<vinnl> Oh, 4.6 was only released this morning :). I suppose I'll write a blog post on that then
<knome> :)
<Go|2T> hi there
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Go|2T> hi vinni
<xiq> hello, how can i download xgl package?
<Go|2T> I need help setting permissions on an external hard drive
<vinnl> xiq, the XGL project was discontinued by Novell, IIRC
<vinnl> Go|2T, to what?
<Go|2T> setting permissions on an external hard drive
<vinnl> Yeah, but to what do you want to set the permissions?
<Go|2T> so I can read and write to the hard drive
<vinnl> I take it you can only read now? Even when you're browsing as root?
<Go|2T> no, I can`t even see the files
<xiq> oh no
<xiq> how can i use compiz fusion then
<Go|2T> all I see is the lost+found folder
<vinnl> xiq, that depends on your graphics card... There's only a few cards that really need XGL, I believe
<vinnl> xiq, there's an app called Compiz-Check that can check whether you can run Compiz
<vinnl> Go|2T, hmm, that's odd...
<Go|2T> if I go to the permissions tab it shows owner 500
<xiq> vinnl: thank you :D
<vinnl> yw :)
<Go|2T> this is the drive ... /dev/sdc
<Go|2T> hmmm
<SiDi> hmmm to you too
<Go|2T> hi Sidi
<SiDi> hi hi :P
<Go|2T> I need help to set permissions on an external hard drive
<vidd> is there a universal setting for font size?
<SiDi> vidd: its 18px by default on the web, if i remember well
<SiDi> 11points by default on most printed documents, too
<Go|2T> I need help to set permissions on an external hard drive, can someone help please
<vidd> Go|2T, what have you done so far?
<Go|2T> the drive is mounted
<vidd> what is it mounted as?
<Go|2T> all I see is a folder called lost+found
<vidd> what command did you use to mount the drive?
<vidd> or did you "just plug it in"?
<Go|2T> I mounted it with the  icon on the desktop
<vidd> ok...so you "just plugged it in" and clicked an icon on the desktop?
<Go|2T> yes
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> open a terminal
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> ***dangerous command...use with caution****  open thunar with root permissions with "sudo thunar"
<Go|2T> ok got that
<vidd> navigate to that drive
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> do you see it in thunar?
<Go|2T> yes
<vidd> do you see more then just the lost&found?
<Go|2T> let me look
<Go|2T> yes I do
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> let me look up some stuf....
<Go|2T> ok, thank you
<vidd> close this thunar as you dont want a "god rights" app just sitting open waiting for an error =]
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> can you pastebin your /etc/fstab for me?
<vidd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Go|2T> I`ll try
<Go|2T> what is the correct command for that
<vidd> first, you want to open it in a text editor, then copy/paste it to pastebin
<vidd> "sudo mousepad /etc/fstab" should do nicely
<vidd> then select all, copy, paste
<vinnl> I'd say just "mousepad /etc/fstab" as well
<vidd> vinnl, if we need to edit it we need root permissions
<vinnl> Oh I thought he just needed to paste it :)
<vidd> i havent seen it yet =]
<Go|2T> did it show up
<vidd> once you post it, you need to copy the url from the address bar and paste it here
<Go|2T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123781/
<vidd> you can close the fstab.....
<Go|2T> ok, closed it
<vidd> when you plugged this drive in....
<Go|2T> yes
<vidd> did the icon show up?
<Go|2T> I`m not sure if it did
<vidd> lets unplug it
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> does the icon go away?
<Go|2T> hang on
<Go|2T> yes the icon went away
<vidd> ok....where did this external drive come from?
<vidd> was it written to from another linux machine?
<Go|2T> it was written to from a linux machinme
<vidd> what user ID wrote the data?
<Go|2T> me
<vidd> for example....
<vidd> root is user id 0
<vidd> the "default original" user in ubuntu-based linux is 1000 (i beleive)
<vidd> the second user is UID 1001
<vidd> third user is UID 1002 ...etc
<vidd> what UID were you on that other machine?
<Go|2T> If I go to properties it shows owner 500\
<vidd> hehehe
<vidd> let me show you how to create a UID alias.....
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> ***dangerous code...use with caution*** in terminal, type "sudo mousepad /etc/passwd" (this opens the passwd file with root access)
<vidd> ***dangerous code...use with caution*** scan the file to see if there is a UID 500 already
<vidd> ***dangerous code...use with caution*** if not, copy the line for your user and paste it in a new line
<SiDi> errrrrrrr
<SiDi> isnt it said to NEVER NEVER NEVER (NEVER) modify /etc/passwd manually ?
<vidd> ***dangerous code...use with caution*** change the UID to 500, change the user name and save
<vidd> SiDi, please note the ***dangerous code...use with caution*** tag on each line?
<SiDi> Well, i'd been told this should always be done via useradd and usermod
<SiDi> because it can corrupt the /etc/passwd file
<vidd> SiDi, i have don this a hundred times myself
<SiDi> damn
<SiDi> my teachers lied :(
<vidd> if not done correctly, it CAN corrupt the /etc/passwd file
<SiDi> well nevermind then, sorry for interrupting :p
<Go|2T> what do you mean by change the user name.. do I change my name
<vidd> SiDi, besides...shadow is the REALLY nasty file to mess up
<vidd> Go|2T, for the user 500, yes...for the user 1000, no
<Go|2T> you lost me there
<vidd> we are making two identical entries
<Go|2T> yep one is a 500 , one a 1000
<vidd> lets say your uid 1000 name is "jon"
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> make the uid 500 name something like jon2
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> now save and exit
<Go|2T> ok
<Go|2T> its not saving
<vidd> the properties for that file should now say the owner is "jon2"(or whatever you named it
<vidd> what does it say?
<Go|2T> its not saying anything
<vidd> when you opened it, did you use sudo?
<Go|2T> its saying psswrd already exists overwrite it
<vidd> lets name this passwd-test
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> (i forgot to have you make a back-up)
<Go|2T> I made it passwd-test.. it closed ok
<vidd> in your mousepad, click file>open
<vidd> belay that...
<vidd> open /etc/passwrd again
<Go|2T> its open
<vidd> make no changes and save as passwd.bak
<Go|2T> ok did that
<vidd> now open passwd-test and save as passwd
<vidd> overwrite
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> now lets check the properties of that folder....
<vidd> who owns it now?
<vidd> it should be the new user you created
<DaDa|Urka> Does someone know if xfce 1.6 will make it in xubuntu 9.04?
<vidd> DaDa|Urka, the latest and greatest is planned to be added
<Go|2T> ok
<Go|2T> me 2
<Go|2T> yep, thats it
<vidd> ok....
<DaDa|Urka> lol
<DaDa|Urka> vidd : u swear? :D
<Go|2T> but I still can`t get in the lost+found folder
<vidd> Go|2T, we are not done yet
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> we need to edit the /etc/group file
<Go|2T> ok
<Go|2T> ok what command is that
<vidd> sudo mousepad /etc/group
<Go|2T> ok its open
<Pres-Gas> So, are we going to see 4.6 in 9.04?
<Go|2T> etc/group is open
<DaGr8Gatzby> I'm still waiting for my PS3 port
<DaGr8Gatzby> :)
<vidd> on the last line put the following "[new-user]:x:500:[old-user]" where [new-user] = the new user and [old-user] = the orginal username
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> sorry Go|2T another user was chastising me for telling you to use sudo instead of gksudo
<Go|2T> so new user would be say fred2:x:500:fred
<vidd> yes
<Go|2T> is that all I need to put there
<vidd> yep...save and overwrite
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> now see if you can view those files
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i have xubuntu 8.04. if i want to upgrade to xfce 4.6 i just download xfce and goodies .run files and install first xfce and then goodies?
<Go|2T> nope
<vidd> hrm....
<Go|2T> still shows 500
<vidd> wil this drive be "reconnecting to the other system?
<Go|2T> no
<vidd> ok...lets undo what we just did....
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> edit /etc/group first to remove that last line
<vidd> then, open passwd.bak and save as /etc/passwd
<vidd> remember to use root permissions (sudo or gksudo)
<DaGr8Gatzby> Ben_Cs: what version is reported when you enter xubuntu_desktop
<DaGr8Gatzby> ?
<DaGr8Gatzby> oh wait
<DaGr8Gatzby> n/m :(
<vidd> Go|2T, get in the habit of using gksudo with GUI apps
<Go|2T> ok so what do I type then
<vidd> gksu mousepad /etc/group
<Go|2T> I did  group already
<Ben_Cs> DaGr8Gatzby: 4.4.2?
<vidd> then gksu /etc/passwd.bak
<vidd> and save that as /etc/passwd and overwrite
<Go|2T> nothing opened
<vidd> the file didnt open?
<Go|2T> no it didn`t
<vidd> is it already open?
<Ben_Cs> DaGr8Gatzby: is it safe to install as i said and not with .deb files? cause i can't find .deb files for xfce 4.6
<Go|2T> nothing is open here
<vidd> lets open mousepad by itsself....
<vidd> gksu mousepad
<vidd> anything?
<Go|2T> ok I got a blank one
<vidd> ok...good
<Go|2T> :)
<vidd> click on file>open
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> and navigate to the /etc folder and find passwd.bak
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> we want to "save as" and remove the .bak
<DaGr8Gatzby> I wouldn't know Ben_Cs :( Sorry
<Ben_Cs> DaGr8Gatzby: ok thanks. I'll risk it :)
<Go|2T> ok, did that
<Go|2T> do I just remove the user 500
<vidd> the .bak should not have the user 500 =\
<vidd> but yes
<Go|2T> I`ve already saved passwd
<vidd> one moment....work stuff...brb
<Go|2T> ok
<vidd> Go|2T, you will need to chmod that entire drive
<vidd> not chmod....chown'
<Go|2T> ok do I close paswrd now
<vidd> sudo chown -Rf /path/to/drive
<vidd> once its saved, just close it
<Go|2T> ok
<Go|2T> ok how do I find path to drive
<Go|2T> hmmm, he must be busy
<Go|2T> hello vidd
<vidd> can someone help Go|2T find the path to his external drive and chown it to his user?
<vidd> ty
<knome> Go|2T, it is possibly /media/something
<Go|2T> yep media/disk
<Go|2T> not sure of the whole command though
<knome> 'sudo chown -Rf /media/disk'
<Go|2T> is that all I have to do
<knome> Go|2T, try it. it won't break your system.
<Go|2T> I did I get chown: missing operand after `/media/disk'
<knome> 'sudo chown -Rf yourusername:yourusername /media/disk'
<Go|2T> ok
<Go|2T> chown: missing operand after `jeffrey:jeffrey/media/disk'
<knome> Go|2T, note the space before /media/disk
<Go|2T> ok
<Go|2T> woo hoo , got it
<Go|2T> ty knome
<vidd> Go|2T, sorry...we have a meltdown in the NOC here at work =[
<Go|2T> ty to vidd for his patience.. thats ok vidd
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> where can i find the package: libisofs-1 (0.6.2)    ?
<Go|2T> its in synaptic under libsofis
<Go|2T> did you get that Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> Go|2T: yes. i'm downloading and installing intrepid deb files
<Go|2T> good, that creates ISO 9660 images don`t it
<Go|2T> ok, I`m off to bed.. 1:40 am here
<Ben_Cs> Go|2T: yes. and it's easier than compiling src
<Go|2T> so are you using Xubuntu 8.10 or just updating it now Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> Go|2T: i'm using hardy and installed those libs from 8.10
<Go|2T> ok, that should work ok
<Ben_Cs> Go|2T: thanks
<Go|2T> I`ve done that a few times and had no problems
<Go|2T> ok, I`m off to bed
<Ben_Cs> Go|2T: bye
<vidd> what is the hot-key to lock the desktop
<Myrtti> I don't think there is one by default
<Myrtti> could be wrong
<diginux> there isnt
<diginux> wait
<diginux> try ctrl+alt+delete
<diginux> (seriously_
<diginux> (seriously)
<vidd> hrm...nope
<diginux> ok, pretty sure it isnt default, looks like i added it myself
<diginux> goto xfce settings manager
<diginux> goto keyboard
<diginux> goto shortcuts
<diginux> add a new theme
<diginux> then in that theme, add a new key binding
<diginux> then set one for xflock4
<diginux> which locks the desktop
<diginux> if i remember correctly ubuntu doesnt do the dependency right so you have to install xlock manually
<Myrtti> given you have xlockmore or xlockmore-gl installed.
<SiDi> its ctrl+alt+suppr afaik
<SiDi> here it locks the screen
<SiDi> +del *
<diginux> Myrtti: how come xflock4 doesnt depend one of those programs ?
<diginux> always a question ive had..
<Myrtti> diginux: have no idea
<diginux> wonder if it is a "bug"
<vidd> diginux, no need to add a new theme...just install xlockmore
<diginux> vidd: so there is a default key binding then?
<vidd> yes
<diginux> ahh there is
<diginux> oh i see what I did now..
<vidd> i saw it there when i was following your instructions
<diginux> i just copied them all over then added a few new ones for my theme
<diginux> sorry about that
<diginux> should have checked
<vidd> hey...not your fault that xlockmore isnt installed by default
<linuksamiko> hej everyone, are there any xfce 4.6 binaries for 8.10 out allready?
<Myrtti> nope
<linuksamiko> too bad. Are there any plans for 4.6 packages?
<linuksamiko> not officaly of course but by anybody?
<diginux> yes, 4.6 will be in jaunty
<diginux> i think its 4.5.99999 right now
<vidd> linuksamiko, if im not mistaken, 4.6 will be in the next release
<rocko> HELLO
<rocko> moin moin
<rocko> hallo
<rocko> saluton
<vidd> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<rocko> ohal
<rocko> !hallo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hallo
<Myrtti> that I know of, I must add
<rocko> !moin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moin
<Myrtti> rocko: are you done soon?
<rocko> for what Myrtti ?
<charlie-tca> diginux: it is actually 4.6 rc1 right now
<rocko> hallo means hello in german
<diginux> charlie-tca: ah, very good then, i don't like 4.6 though, no menu editor, so I had to go back to window maker :(
<charlie-tca> We get the menu editor in 4.8
<diginux> charlie-tca: that is a long time!
<linuksamiko> and saluton means hello in esperanto
<charlie-tca> Well, maybe.
<Myrtti> but this is not a channel for comparing the hello's of different languages
<charlie-tca> and this is an English chanel
<charlie-tca> s/chanel/channel*
<linuksamiko> Well but anyway, still got a question about 4.6. Is it for sure that it will be in 9.04?
<charlie-tca> yes, linuksamiko
<linuksamiko> good to hear
<charlie-tca> I don't think the developers are going through all the work of putting it in now to take it away for the release
<DaGr8Gatzby> I still want a PS3 port :(
<vidd> DaGr8Gatzby, so why not make one?
<DaGr8Gatzby> I wish I had the skillz
<DaGr8Gatzby> :(
<diginux> it should be simple, just cross-compile for arm
<diginux> or ppc
<diginux> I ran yellow dog on a ps3 for a while, it was fun
<linuksamiko> DaGr8Gatzby: I think there is an (anything)ubuntu ppc version out there. That should work
<charlie-tca> Aren't the port/daily images jaunty?
<DaGr8Gatzby> yes I've made Intrepid work
<vidd> will ppc work on ps3?
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily/current and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily-live/current
<linuksamiko> http://psubuntu.com/
<diginux> it hsould..
<diginux> its just a ppc processor
<DaGr8Gatzby> http://psubuntu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=875
<rocko> you should use debian for power pc
<rocko> ubuntu has crappy support for power pc
<diginux> rocko: why debian?
<diginux> vidd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<diginux> oh :(
<rocko> because ubuntu has crappy support for powerpc
<charlie-tca> DaGr8Gatzby: We could use someone to test those images on the ppc and the ps3
<rocko> I know I use powerpc all the time
<rocko> I have two powerpc computers
<rocko> imac g3 and a powerbook
<linuksamiko> but maybe this psubuntu may be worth a try
<DaGr8Gatzby> I would be more than happy to
<DaGr8Gatzby> I know psubuntu works
<charlie-tca> rocko: those images should work on the g3 also.
<DaGr8Gatzby> I set up intrepid just fine :)
<rocko> well with my experince in the past
<rocko> debian has much better support
<charlie-tca> Looks to me like we will have jaunty ports, since we have jaunty alphas
<rocko> I could not find a live cd for powerpc either
<rocko> I think I did though
<rocko> but I forgot what it was
<charlie-tca> rocko: that I could believe
<rocko> hold on
<rocko> this is the only live cd I could find for powerpc http://io.debian.net/~tar/gnustep/
<charlie-tca> Then go to ours. We have one at :
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily-live/current
<charlie-tca> However, It is ALPHA
<charlie-tca> expect it to break
<Mood> anyone tried using enlightenment w/ xubuntu?
<Brad450> does anyone know how i can get wine to start a .EXE file by just clicking on it?
<diginux> Brad450: in thunar?
<Brad450> in properties wine doesnt show up on the file i want to open
<Brad450> ??
<diginux> Brad450: in thunar?
<Brad450> THUNAR??
<diginux> the file manager?
<vidd> Brad450, basically, he's asking "where are you clicking the .EXE?"
<Brad450> yes. when you right click you have properties at the bottom. can i get wine on the list to exute the file?
<diginux> Brad450: assuming it is thunar, in the properties dialog, goto Open with, select Other Application, then select /usr/bin/wine
<Mood> why is the xubuntu mascot a mouse? any sites that offer documentation on reasons why?
<Brad450> it says add application: opens a window and wine isnt on it :( i can use a custom command line
<vidd> Mood, because all the OTHER cool mascots were already taken?
<vidd> or maybe because it eats so little resources
<Mood> vidd: heh ok. who made the choice, you know?
<Brad450> the mouse was probably used to symbolize that its smaller than most other distros
<vidd> i would assue the developers
<forces> wii!!!!!!!!
<Brad450> i would have picked a baby tux now that would be awesome!!!
<vidd> well...actually...xubuntu's mascot is a mouse because xfce's mascot is a mouse
<forces> xfce 4.6 final release is avaible right now!
<Mood> xfce's a mouse maybe of the 'small footprint'?
<Mood> know of any historical docs on the topic? i.e. logo versions, etc
<Brad450> how can i make a file start with a certain program??
<rocko> that is a livecd charlie-tca
<rocko> I prefer debian for powerpc
<Brad450> where does wine show up after you install??
<diginux> Brad450: for me, it shows up under apps
<Brad450> ya what section?
<diginux> for me, it installed its own section called wine
<SiDi> apps go to "Others" menu, you can modify the .desktop files in .local/share/applications/wine and add a line such as "Categories=Game;"
<SiDi> and it'll go in Games
<charlie-tca> forces: but it is not packaged for Xubuntu yet.
<forces> right
<forces> you have to compile if you wanna use it
<charlie-tca> But, Jaunty alpha 5 is out!
<forces> the next is beta right?
<charlie-tca> give it a day or two to get packaged
<charlie-tca> No, forces. Next is alpha 6
<forces> or alpha 6?
<forces> T_T
<charlie-tca> Then beta
<charlie-tca> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<charlie-tca> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<charlie-tca> stupid bot
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> That is the schedule for jaunty
<forces> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<rocko> why does ps3 use powerpc ?
<DaGr8Gatzby> that's the type of chip it is
<DaGr8Gatzby> The PS3 uses the Cell microprocessor, which is made up of one 3.2 GHz PowerPC-based "Power Processing Element" (PPE) and six accessible Synergistic Processing Elements (SPEs).
<Aquina> hy!
<Aquina> :-)
<xiq> hello i have a problem! I installed xubuntu and then win xp, after restart it said "invalid partition table" and i couldnt start them
<vidd> xiq, you should install windows first, then linux
<charlie-tca> Yes, you lost the Grub installing windows
<vidd> windows dont play nice with others...and its so arrogant as to think its the only one there
<rocko> WINBLOWS
<xiq> so what can i do? i dont want to reinstall xub a 3rth time
<vidd> xiq, does windows load?
<xiq> nope
<vidd> then your *****
<xiq> fucked?
<charlie-tca> xiq: take a look at these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xiq> thy
<xiq> thx
<vidd> while im sure there IS a fix out there....it will likely be faster to just re-install
<xiq> no wait
<charlie-tca> vidd: Doesn't supergrub work?
<vidd> charlie-tca, dunno...ive never heard of it
<charlie-tca> or did windows take out the MBR?
<charlie-tca> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<xiq> i mean, 1st i installed xub then win, so now i made a fat32 partition maybe can install install window there
<xiq> wow ok
<charlie-tca> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Boot_Windows_without_problems#Grub_solution
<rocko> WINBLOWS
<charlie-tca> Google is your friend
<rocko> you will have to get a hacked copy of winblows to do that xiq
<xiq> i have plenty versions of any os :D
<rocko> because windows will not install if it notices any changes
<rocko> like hard drive space
<rocko> or completely upgrading the computer
<rocko> with cpu hard drive ...etc
<xiq> ok i'll come again in 20 minutes...
<charlie-tca> supergrubdisk website is down
<xiq> just one thing: i have a 160HDD and 100gb xub , 59gb win and 1gb swap ; is that ok?
<rocko> parted magic is good charlie-tca
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea
<DaGr8Gatzby> parted is good
<JuanL> Hey Room.
<rocko> http://partedmagic.com/
<SiDi> xiq if you installed win after ubuntu, it'll erase your MBR
<SiDi> also, ensure you install win in a primary NTFS partition, it's much more likely to work
<JuanL> i had partition magic, that's how i originally setup and cleared some of my partition to put Ubuntu on.
<JuanL> but then i chose to just wipe windows and keep nothing but Xubuntu so now i'm pro Linux XD
<charlie-tca> Why didn't you guys speak up when he was here?
<JuanL> i just walked in...
<JuanL> :P
<SiDi> for the swap, you should have the same amount than your ram (for the hibernation feature, but if you run on a laptop i just recommand you to remove swap and use ram only, esp. if you have a lot of ram, you'll save power because you'll have less read write access on your HDD)
<JuanL> xiq isn't in the room. BTW
<SiDi> i was reading some stuff somewhere else
<SiDi> didnt notice he left haha
 * SiDi is ashamed..
<JuanL> * puts his hands in his pockets.
<JuanL> lol
 * charlie-tca thinks discussion is good
<JuanL> anyway Quick Q. anyone here use Http://www.webex.com
<JuanL> i use it for my Work and i'm Linux and there Windows i got the meetings to work but i'm trying to find something that plays the videos which are in .arf and .wrf format
<JuanL> i'm currently rocking Xubuntu 8.10
<DaGr8Gatzby> I guess I can wait for a PS3 verson of Jaunty
<DaGr8Gatzby> :(
<SiDi> JuanL: activate medibuntu universe and multiverse
<JuanL> in Term?
<SiDi> the repositories
<panthar> Do you know of anyone working on making XFCE 4.6 work in the current Xubuntu?
<SiDi> in sources of software for univ and multiv
<SiDi> and you'll have to search the web for medibuntu's repository
<JuanL> ?
<SiDi> panthar: there's a PPA for that, it's said to almost fully work
<JuanL> where do i go to activate who in the wha now
<panthar> Nice - do you happen to have a link to it, or remember where you saw discussion on it?
<SiDi> sec JuanL :)
<JuanL> aye
<charlie-tca> DaGr8Gatzby: daily-live didn't work?
<charlie-tca> panthar: yes, it will be packaged for Jaunty
<charlie-tca> We will wait to see if it gets backported to intrepid after Jaunty
<SiDi> type "gksu mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list" JuanL
<panthar> charlie-tca: nice - just 2 days ago people were thinking it would not make it into Jaunty
<JuanL> command not found.
<DaGr8Gatzby> charlie-tca: naw
<SiDi> sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list then :P
<DaGr8Gatzby> link me though
<DaGr8Gatzby> yesterdays build may work
<panthar> If anyone knows where the PPA is for 4.6 though, I'd love to kick the tires a bit in 8.10
<JuanL> ok a mousepad poped up
<SiDi> JuanL: add this line at the end of the file :    deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free
<charlie-tca> panthar: it is not supported; gives a lot of bugs that won't get fixed
<SiDi> JuanL: then save your file, open a terminal, and type this :       wget -q http://fr.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<JuanL> all it said was. "OK"
<JuanL> after that
<SiDi> JuanL: these two operations will add a repository to your system (repositories are the places from which your update manager grabs the packages)
<charlie-tca> panthar: still want it?
<SiDi> now, you're gonna activate multiverse and universe, that enable you to get the proprietary packages
<JuanL> ok
<SiDi> open the window "Sources of software" (in system menu, or by typing "sudo software-properties-gtk" in a console)
<panthar> charlie-tca: definitely - If it's bad enough I can put together my installation myself no problem :)
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa has one; please don't report bugs against it
<panthar> It's just the only one I saw was with 4.5.9x
<JuanL> ok it's up
<panthar> Cool, ty - and no, I won't be sending bugs against something like that.
<SiDi> check the boxes for universe/restricted/multiverse
<charlie-tca> 4.5.99.1 is 4.6 RC1
<SiDi> then you can quit this window. it'll probably ask you to refresh the list of packages, accept if it does, JuanL
<panthar> charlie-tca: no, it was an older one than that.
<SiDi> JuanL: are you running the 32 bits or 64 bits version ?
<JuanL> 32
<JuanL> they where already checked
<SiDi> ok then
<SiDi> open a terminal again, type "sudo apt-get update"
<charlie-tca> Jeromeg tries hard to package these things for those who dare to go there...
<panthar> I'll take his dare on this one, heh
<SiDi> then "sudo apt-get install 32codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libdvdcss2 totem-gstreamer gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad xubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2"
<SiDi> and you should have anything you'll ever need with that, JuanL
<JuanL> this will allow me to play the files?
<panthar> I have a second installation I use for stuff like this, so if it blows up, I'll still thank him for it almost working :)
<JuanL> .arf and .wrf ?
<charlie-tca> Great idea
<Myrtti> Barf and Worf
 * Myrtti hides
 * charlie-tca looks for Myrtti 
<JuanL> E: Couldn't find package 32codecs
<Myrtti> JuanL: w32, not 32
<JuanL> i pasted what you posted
 * charlie-tca should be hiding, giving out that PPA
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123899/
<SiDi> ah yeh sorry, i missed a w
<JuanL> pasted my Term
<SiDi> JuanL: it's w32codecs, i forgot a letter ^^
<JuanL> ok added in seemed to be doing stuff
<SiDi> it will very likely allow you to read those files
<JuanL> i mean i can WINE the windows versions but i rather stay away from windows completely that's why i want a linux solution
<SiDi> well, almost all the codecs (the free and proprietary ones) that work on linux are included in the things  i made you install
<SiDi> if it doesnt work you'll probably have to use wine
<SiDi> and also, it's very important to remember whining at the company using those formats, so that they can notice linux users do exist
<SiDi> it rarely works but in the long term it can have an impact
<JuanL> well they had a linux version of the software the webex meeting software so i got that going
<JuanL> alot of googling for that
<JuanL> ALOT :P
<JuanL> what player should i use to test it out?
<JuanL> cause Totem did nothing..
<vidd> well no wonder you having issues.... your using gstreamer stuff
<vidd> install gxine, libline-extracodecs
<JuanL> ?
<vidd> install gxine, libline1-extracodecs
<JuanL> command?
<vidd> huh?
<vidd> "sudo apt-get install" will install what ever applications you ask it to
<vidd> just add the two apps i suggested
<cody-somerville> vidd, We use greamter in Xubuntu by default, not gxine.
<JuanL> <==== Noobuntu
<vidd> JuanL, sudo apt-get install gxine libxine1-all-plugins
<JuanL> ok it's download/install
<SiDi> JuanL: if it didnt work with totem and vlc, then you're lost :(
 * vidd does not want to get into a debate about the pro's and con's of the different meadia formats
<JuanL> then i'm stuck with WINE if it doesn't work
 * SiDi wouldn't know what to say in the midst of such a debate.
 * vidd has just had better experience with xine and horrors with gstreamer
<JuanL> cause i can get them in wine no problem
 * SiDi doesn't even know what he's using, all he knows is that it seems to work. Seems.
<vidd> JuanL, what file format?
<SiDi> arf and wrf
<vidd> SiDi, if you dont know, then your likely using gstreamer
<vidd> =\
 * vidd has never heard of such formats
<JuanL> Http://www.webex.com
<JuanL> there for my companys Remote Desktop Online Host Meeting Software
<JuanL> if they record a session it comes out in those proprietary formats
<vidd> ah...then you will need to use wine then (in all likelyhood)
<JuanL> i have no problem in wine. i was just hoping for a NON-Windows Esque solution.
<SiDi> Well, you should mail webex
<SiDi> a gentle mail though :P
<JuanL> lol
<JuanL> i should make my entire company hop ship cold turkey to Xubuntu
<JuanL> then this room will have over 400 employees in it
<JuanL> hourly
<vidd> foul words, vile threats and claims of discrimination may make you feel better, but are less effective in getting results you find favourable
<SiDi> JuanL: that'd be funny to see :)
<JuanL> lol
<SiDi> vidd: thats why i said gentle mail :P
<vidd> =]
<vidd> simply explaining WHY a gentle email =]
<Aquina> I've got a bit "off topic" question. My brother and me are up starts and we need to effectively deploy Xubuntu to all our other clients. We're running Ubuntu server 8.04 LTS too and my primary workstation has a Xubuntu on it I already configured to our needs. How can I use that "fork?" and deploy it effectively to other clients?
<SiDi> hm i think there's a tool for creating OEM discs
<SiDi> if the hardware is identical you could just clone the content of the HDD to the other PCs
<SiDi> but only with the same hardware
<Aquina> x86?
<SiDi> i mean same motherboard and HDD
<SiDi> basically, same computers :P
<SiDi> because either you'll have the wrong drivers installed and it might become hard to manage
<Aquina> So what about my private settings lying everywhere on the system? Lots of config files and maybe stuff I'd not like to have on the other clients.
<SiDi> if your current install is a private one it's not appropriate
<vidd> Aquina, have you considerd doing a LTSP setup?
<Aquina> LTSP?
<JuanL> ok does Add/Remove get the same results instead of my typing in "Sudo apt-get [etc]"
<SiDi> There's a page about that in the french doc, but if you don't speak french it wont help :)
<JuanL> cause that shows me listings of stuff
<SiDi> JuanL: yes, add/remove, synaptics and sudo apt-get install do the same stuff
<Aquina> my french is a bit rosted.
<vidd> Linux Terminal Server Project
<SiDi> Add/Remove only shows the applications, Synaptics Package Manager and apt-get list the whole packages
<Aquina> ok I'll look that up on some search engine.
<Aquina> In case there's the same achitekture but different boards, graphics adapters, etc. will modprobe (or whatever) take care of it?
<JuanL> i have Synaptics Package Manager as well
<Aquina> JuanL check the A/R system first and Synaptic in case the app is not listed there.
<SiDi> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Foem&sl=fr&tl=en&history_state0= Aquina
<Aquina> apt-get from the command line is usefull when you know how to use a shell. You can perform some tasks faster and have more advanced options depending on your shell skills. ;-)
<Aquina> thx, SiDi
<SiDi> this is a google translation, but just ask me if there's a phrase you don't understand
<SiDi> i'll leave soon tho
<Aquina> :-)
<SiDi> actually the translation is pretty good oO
<Aquina> Will it generally work with Xubuntu HH too?
<SiDi> Xubuntu and Ubuntu are the same, just not the same environment / apps by default
<SiDi> i suppose there is a xubuntu alternate cd with the OEM install mode too
<Aquina> ok, thank you
<SiDi> you're welcome
<Lns> Does Xubuntu use the default Ubuntu kernel, or do you roll your own?
<cody-somerville> We use the default kernel
<Lns> ah
<Lns> I ask because I'm fairly active with Ubuntu and LTSP - and there is some discussion about using a 'minimalist' type kernel for the client chroot environment
<Lns> I thought, if anything, Xubuntu would have a smaller kernel than Ubuntu that we could pull from, but I guess not. Do you know of any Ubuntu minimalist kernels out there?
<Lns> I'd like to stay away from rolling our own since, with LTSP5, distro integration was key
<_Pete_> how much more memory you get when using such minimalistic kernel?
<Lns> _Pete_: Well, I'm not sure - its just in the discussion phase. By 'minimalist' I was meaning less memory, but also less 'udev', less "fully desktop oriented features" so as to not slow down a very low powered thin client so much
<Lns> the client chroot environment is only needed to boot the thin client and basically get an X session to the LTSP server
<DaGr8Gatzby>  raeady or not
<DaGr8Gatzby> here I come
<DaGr8Gatzby> you can't hide ...
<Aquina> *lol*
<Aquina> Wanna scare a little girl?
<G-Bleezy> How do i configure network manager in Xubuntu to connect through a wireless internet connection as oppposed to a wired one?
<knome> G-Bleezy, network manager will always connect to wired network if you have one available. i think in that situation it is not possible to connect via wireless
<G-Bleezy> no way
<G-Bleezy> i need this :p
<G-Bleezy> my files are on my LAN and i connect to my neighbor's internet...
<Lns> G-Bleezy: can't you simply disable your lan connection temporarily?
<Lns> oh
<Lns> route?
<G-Bleezy> ya everything is routed and stuff
<Lns> simply route your default route to the wireless once connected
<knome> G-Bleezy, wicd is an alternative for network manager. you might want to try that.
<knome> Lns, as i said, NM is not able to connect to both networks at once.
<G-Bleezy> it's just when i plug in the ethernet cord it forces my internet connection to come through eth0
<G-Bleezy> i dropped and changed default route...and it changed...but when i went to get my ip address it was still the same
<G-Bleezy> and network manager icon showed wired connection as opposed to wireles
<G-Bleezy> even after i changed route
<Lns> hrm...yeah i would ditch nm in that case
<Lns> just mho though
<G-Bleezy> whats nm?
<G-Bleezy> oh 'network manager'?
<vidd> G-Bleezy, look up wicd
<DaGr8Gatzby> wicd sucks
<DaGr8Gatzby> seriuosly
<vidd> to use that app, you would have to uninstall NM
<DaGr8Gatzby> when it works, it's awesome
<DaGr8Gatzby> it never works for me though
<knome> vidd, repositories will take care of that
<vidd> DaGr8Gatzby, it has the function he needs
<DaGr8Gatzby> it constantly wlan0 off and on
<vidd> knome, is wicd finally in the repos?
<DaGr8Gatzby> vidd: I think you still have to add the repo manually
<charlie-tca> it is in jaunty
<DaGr8Gatzby> oh nice!
<vidd> sweet
<knome> vidd, i remember it being in the repos for intrepid...
<knome> i might be wrong though.
<vidd> im looking....
<vidd> knome, nope...not in II
<knome> vidd, ok. then i have holes in my head.
<vidd> perhaps you had a ppa repo?
<vidd> if im not mistaken, there are a few ppa's that have wicd
<knome> i think i didn't have ppa. maybe some other manually added repo anyway.
<knome> doesn't really make a difference. i can live with nm and am actually way more happy with it than with wicd :P
<pingvinas> hello there
<vidd> i bring this up because A.) G-Bleezy asked, and B.) i hate how NM mutated horribly in hardy(?)
<vidd> hello pingvinas
<pingvinas> does anyone know why sometimes audacious won't play after something's played on youtube?
<G-Bleezy> soo...if i turn off network manager is a it a big pain to do that stuff yourself? login to WEP and stuff
<Lns> G-Bleezy: are you familiar with the shell?
<vidd> pingvinas, most likely the poorly constructed scripts on that particular page did not close properly and is still holding the sound card
<G-Bleezy> little bit ya
<G-Bleezy> not TOO scary :p
<Lns> :) the iwconfig commands aren't too bad, especially if you've used ifconfig before
<pingvinas> vidd any way to close those scripts?
<Lns> but wicd is always out there too i guess
<vidd> G-Bleezy, if you use WICD, its very simple to set up (easier then NM IMO
<vidd> pingvinas, i dont really know....i havent personally experienced this
<knome> pingvinas, maybe make sure that every instance of firefox/you prfereed browser is really closed?
<pingvinas> how to do it?
<G-Bleezy> ok
<knome> pingvinas, see the 'processes' tab in system monitor
<pingvinas> knome firefox is closed, but audacious still won't play anything
<Lns> pingvinas: i've seen this before
<Lns> are you using pulseaudio for all apps (i.e. not esd/oss) ?
<pingvinas> hmm... not sure. how do i know whether i use pulseaudio?
<Lns> older audio subsystems sometimes lock /dev/dsp and don't let it go (AHEMflashAHEM)
<Lns> well, not sure in xubuntu..but sound preferences in System -> Prefs -> Sound
<Lns> should be the same
<Lns> does xubuntu use pulse by default like ubuntu?
<pingvinas> the 'device' thing?
<Lns> pingvinas: i usually just set everything to 'autodetect' and it works. the 'device' is your actual sound hardware
<pingvinas> device is "HDA ATI SB"
<Lns> pingvinas: if sound is working at all you shouldn't have to change your 'device'
<pingvinas> Lns, sorry, set everything 'autodetect' where?
<Lns> (i think) =)
<Lns> pingvinas: sound playback
<Lns> under 'devices' yes
<Lns> (devices tab)
<Lns> is that just a gnome thing?
 * Lns probably shouldn't be instructing people that use different DEs than him ;)
<pingvinas> i set default, but it doesn't play anyway
<Lns> pingvinas: what version of flash/firefox?
<pingvinas> firefox ver 3.0.6
<Lns> pingvinas: flash?
<pingvinas> the most recent one
<Lns> from adobe's site, or the repos?
<Lns> (10.0 r15 is available from adobe.com)
<pingvinas> don't know
<pingvinas> but it does let to play vlc player. maybe it's audacious which makes the problem?
<pingvinas> are there any other good mp3 players for (x)ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Listen
 * Myrtti loves mpd
<Lns> i love audacious
<Lns> pingvinas: have you checked the sound output settings in audacious?
<pingvinas> what shoud i check?
<Lns> pingvinas: Audacious preferences -> Audio -> Current output plugin = PulseAudio Output Plugin
<Reno`> you everybody drunk ?)
<Reno`> for xfce )
<pingvinas> Lns: yeah, it's pulse, but it doesn't work
<Lns> hrm
<Lns> not sure..i remember having issues like this back in the gutsy days but not anytime recently
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> but xubuntu doesn't come with pulseaudio
<pingvinas> in audacious you can pulseaudio as output
<Besogon> When I had installed xubuntu over ubuntu I dont heard any sound. (when  I typed string the Pulseaudio in the autorun sound appeared). But it  isworking like alsa.
<liteweight> hi i have a system with 128mb ram and 800mhz processor a very old and used up machine
<liteweight> windows xp is running on it very slow so i was wondering if i should install xubuntu on it
<liteweight> what i need is a web browser and java runtime environment
<vidd> weather you SHOULD or not is a personal opion....but you can
<liteweight> ok the other part of the question
<liteweight> I think firefox is not exactly a lite web browser it takes lots of memmory
<vidd> this is true
<liteweight> can you please suggest some nice gui web browser thats not as heavy as firefox
<charlie-tca> liteweight: maybe try epiphany, it is mozilla based but lighter
<vidd> i use epipahny on my 350Mhz P III
<liteweight> epiphany can play you tube videos?
<vidd> yes
<liteweight> ok another question
<vidd> it can do anything its big bro can do
<liteweight> while installing lenny i read something about some liteweight desktop environment
<liteweight> i forgot what it was
<vidd> lxde
<liteweight> yeah
<vidd> its in the repos
<liteweight> ok
<liteweight> is it faster than xfce?
<vidd> i have that on my 290Mhz 128MB ram lappy
<liteweight> you mean lxde?
<vidd> yes
<liteweight> ok
<vidd> its in the repos
<Besogon> liteweight, You can use Opera too.
<vidd> do an alt install
<vidd> Besogon, he want LIGHT
<liteweight> besogon ohh yeah opera i read its faster than firefox
<liteweight> vidd alt install?
<vidd> liteweight, do an alt cd install, choose to do a cli-only
<liteweight> vidd ahh i am worried i cant do partitioning right on a cli
<vidd> then once the install is done, and the system starts, run "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<vidd> its a breeze
<vidd> how do you want it partitioned?
<liteweight> i want to protect windows partition C:\
<Besogon> liteweight, can you add more ram? Or you can install Windows 98 ))
<liteweight> besogon how could one get windows 98?
<vidd> Besogon, dont recommend ppl install obsolete, no longer updated, and exploited to hell OSes! =]
<liteweight> i can add more ram but i dont want to
<liteweight> so i guess i will first install xubuntu and then uninstall xubuntu packages and installing lxde
<vidd> i would not recommend that
<vidd> you will get a whole bunch of uneeded files
<vidd> if you do cli-only, you will get a (sorta) pristine starting point
<Besogon> vidd, viruses don't support win 98 now. )) It may be good conclusion. )) And what will he do on this machine at the end?
<charlie-tca> Besogon: when did they stop hitting 98?
<vidd> Besogon, if he installs win98, he will be doing whatever all the other zombied machines in his bot-net are doing
<charlie-tca> You can not get updates, including security, which makes it a dangerous system to run
<liteweight> vidd ok so alt install then i guess i should back up my data then and delete windows
<vidd> no...dont delete....repartition
<liteweight> ok
<vidd> cli will (in my opinion, easier then the live cd) allow you to partition the drive to move windows over to make room
<vidd> ooppss...alt...not cli
<liteweight> yeah
<liteweight> so is there an ubuntu based lxde?
<liteweight> lxubuntu
<vidd> yes...it was called ubuntu-light....but they had to rename it
<liteweight> why?
<vidd> copyright infringement.
<liteweight> hmm
<liteweight> i think debian lenny is much faster than ubuntu
<liteweight> not as pretty as ubuntu
<liteweight> but fast
<liteweight> and i dont like gnome and firefox anymore
<Besogon> liteweight, actually Gentoo fastest distr. And you may use Flux (if it right name).
<knome> selecting the right distro for yourself is also a matter of what do you need and how much you are willing to work to get it working.
<knome> ubuntu is one of the easiest/lightweight to keep up(-to-date) and working.
<liteweight> yeah ubuntu is easy
<Besogon> knome, Is it joke? (why isin english grammar after quastion write "?". You may undestand that is be quastion without "?" Am I right?) liteweight, why dont you buy more faster computer?
<knome> Besogon, sorry, i didn't get that line. :)
<johan12> any idea when i can update to xfce4.6 with the update manager?
<Myrtti> April ;-)
<johan12> as a noob i'm afraid i have to wait............ :(
<brandonban6> Anybody test out jackalope alpha?
<charlie-tca> yes
<knome> yes
 * charlie-tca beat knome! :-)
<knome> hehe. :)
<vinnl> On it from USB right now :)
<DaGr8Gatzby> I think I'm going to try the nightly ubuntu release in expert mode
<DaGr8Gatzby> Alpha 5
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> vinnl: I think it is still a 'xoopy' generated website
<charlie-tca> s/xoopy/xoops
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: just taking a poll?
<cmrn> OK, So I have installed drivers for my wireless card, but when I try to connect to my network (WPA2) I put in my password, but it doesn't connect. after a while it asks me for my password again, but it has a weird hash or something prefilled in the password field. Putting in the pwd again and trying again - same thing
<cmrn> ooops
<cmrn> OK, So I have installed drivers for my wireless card, but when I try to connect to my network (WPA2) I put in my password, but it doesn't connect.
<cmrn>  after a while it asks me for my password again, but it has a weird hash or something in the password field
<cmrn> my PC is an eeePC 1000H if you want specifics on the card.
<knome> cmrn, http://array.org/ubuntu/
<cmrn> so what? Install the kernel from there?
<cmrn> booting into eeePC kernel, brb
<m4rk> where do I go if I want to pimp my xubuntu install? cool desktop, themes, boot screens etc
<m4rk> i need a howto guide also :)
<brandonban6> charlie-tca,  sorry got called away.......yeah, pretty much just seeing if people were trying it out.
<charlie-tca> np, just wondering
<charlie-tca> There are quite a few of us running it now
<brandonban6> nice.......I've not installed it, i'll upgrade when the release comes out.
<brandonban6> m4rk, gnome-look.org is good place to start for downloads......there are various tutorials out there on the web, I'm sure a quick google search will get you going.
<m4rk> thanks!
<m4rk> hey i just found xfce-look.org
<brandonban6> m4rk, that's awesome, I didn't know that site was available. Thanks for the note.
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<knome> hmm...
<knome> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<knome> ^
<Aquina> Someone knows why I receive "ERROR: execution of prepared query InsertWatch failed due to constraint failed with return code 19" 5 times in a ro in my ~/.xsession-errors file?
<zoredache> Aquina: google seems to suggest it is an issue related to beagle...  See http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-623440.html
<JuanL> Hey Room'
<JuanL> so yea new version of Pidjin out and i want to update the one i have how do i compile or whatever cause they give me Source instead of a package install type thing going on here
<JuanL> i got as far as ./configure
<JuanL> lol
<zoredache> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<JuanL> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<zoredache> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
#xubuntu 2009-02-28
<woody86> does anyone know how to make the options display when I click "Quit" rather than just logging me out automatically?
<charlie-tca> woody86: any users logged in remotely ?
<charlie-tca> or any ssh sessions?
<woody86> charlie-tca-  hopefully not :)
<woody86> none that I know of
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu
<Jimes> Hello Xubuntu people!  I have a problem, can anyone help?  It's regarding an I/O error using the live-CD
<knome> !ask | Jimes
<ubottu> Jimes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * charlie-tca bah
<knome> charlie-tca, ? :]
<woody86> charlie-tca-  it's 8.10
<charlie-tca> too slow, knome
<knome> charlie-tca, me? ;)
<charlie-tca> me!
<knome> haha, not ;)
<charlie-tca> woody86: If you are fully up to date, you should file a bug report on it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> you scared Jimes?
<woody86> charlie-tca-  thanks, I'll run update manager, and then see what happens :)
<knome> dunno o.o
<charlie-tca> okay, woody86
<charlie-tca> Will xubuntu run with 128MB ram?
<knome> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<knome> hmmm..
<knome> that's a completely new wiki page :P
<charlie-tca> I know that! I installed jaunty on 400MHz cpu with 128MB ram and can't get to the desktop
<charlie-tca> Says I wrote the page in june 2008
<knome> i need to edit that page
<charlie-tca> Someone should
<knome> i will.
<charlie-tca> I forgot about it
<knome> no problem :)
<charlie-tca> I think I updated it in june.
<knome> actually.
<charlie-tca> I just think I should be able to get the desktop to work with 128MB ram
<charlie-tca> Even if everything says no
<knome> with which version?
<charlie-tca> Jaunty
<knome> jaunty? intrepid?
<knome> hmm.
<charlie-tca> lol
<knome> i have no 128MB systems so i can't help
<charlie-tca> I thought I should find out for sure
<knome> isn't there any other installation guide?
<knome> isn't it quite similar to ubuntu installation?
<charlie-tca> Yes, but I just want it to work. It installs, but it don't work
<knome> lol
<knome> i'm referring to the installxubuntu page :)
<charlie-tca> And, just because we said it needs 192MB to run, ...
<knome> i know.
<charlie-tca> Oh, there should be one similar for Ubuntu
<Aquina> i have 64 systems
<BlueAidan> I just started using xfce. and wow, just wow.
<BlueAidan> how do I get 4.6 on ibex?
<Aquina> I ment 64 Mb with Intel P MMX (166Mhz)
<charlie-tca> BlueAidan: We don't have it backported to Intrepid
<BlueAidan> so how do I get a hold of it on ubuntu?
<BlueAidan> sorry if this is a faq
<charlie-tca> It's not a faq. The only place I know of is a PPA, and it does give you lots of bugs
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<charlie-tca> But please don't report all those bugs in launchpad. It really has problems
<BlueAidan> alright, I'll stick with 4.4 then. I had enough of bugs with kde4.
<BlueAidan> what's on deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/ubuntu intrepid main   then?
<charlie-tca> Jaunty will come with Xfce 4.6
<BlueAidan> k, I can wait til april
<BlueAidan> brb
<charlie-tca> Aquina: what are you using on that?
<Aquina> n8
<BlueAidan> is there a gpg key available for the "http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/ubuntu" repo?
<elguavas> nyone know when there will be xfce 4.6 packages?
<charlie-tca> When jaunty is released
<elguavas> none for intrepid?
<charlie-tca> Don't know yet. Jaunty will have it, though
<BlueAidan> charlie-tca: hehe, looks like it's going to be a faq...
<BlueAidan> :D
<elguavas> k. *off to compile some
<charlie-tca> Well, tell enough people...
<charlie-tca> elguavas: If you are real determined, check the PPA, but the package has bugs.
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<charlie-tca> You will have bugs running it in Intrepid
<elguavas> thnx, think i'll compile my own and run it from local for now
<charlie-tca> okay, good luck
<elguavas> ;) ciao
<charlie-tca_> Xubuntu on a P2 400MHz with 128MB ram! what a deal...
<refuge> Anyone know how I can install Ceni in Xubuntu 8.10? Its a sidux app, I guess. I'm loving it in antiX M8.
<refuge> Err... anyone use Ceni? (It's a CLI network interface configuration tool.)
<BlueAidan> that gui installer for linux is pretty spiffy
<refuge> Eh?
<refuge> Ceni isn't in the Ubuntu repos and I can't seem to find the source page anywhere. :-\
<charlie-tca> I don't find Ceni in the repositories.
<refuge> (That's what I said.)
<refuge> ;D
<charlie-tca> But here is some information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918442
<refuge> Derr...
<bradley__> hey.  i sometimes have a hard time telling when i have moved windows between desktops.  (it is a little lame i realize)  i was wondering if there is some way to set up a visual think to show when i have switched desktops
<bradley__> ?
<bradley__> like a number (or desktop name but i don't name my desktops) or something like that
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu on a P2 400MHz with 128MB ram! what a deal...
<JuanL> quick Q. trying to update the transmission that came pre-installed on my xubuntu 8.10 and it wont let me ./configure the get a make file. keeps saying
<JuanL> checking for OpenSSL... configure: error: Cannot locate ssl
<JuanL> but it's installed with a older version so why won't it update?
<JuanL> any thoughts DaGr8Gatzby ?
<DaGr8Gatzby> ummm
<DaGr8Gatzby> is openssl installed?
<DaGr8Gatzby> there should also be an option to turn it off
<DaGr8Gatzby> ./configure --help?
<DaGr8Gatzby> JuanL: What version is required?
<JuanL> well if there's a older version installed so how did ubuntu get it in there? lol
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea that was before I read everything
<DaGr8Gatzby> I just saty down at my desk
<JuanL> i currently have version: 1.34
<JuanL> i want to update to version 1.51
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124107/ when i type the ./configure --help
<DaGr8Gatzby> echo $OPENSSL_LIBS
<JuanL> i typed that in ?
<DaGr8Gatzby> I know you did
<DaGr8Gatzby> type my suggestion in
<DaGr8Gatzby> echo $OPENSSLLBS
<DaGr8Gatzby> uhh my first entry
<DaGr8Gatzby> I'm a little sleepy
<JuanL> with echo?
<JuanL> i typed it in it just gave me another line?
<DaGr8Gatzby> it's blank
<DaGr8Gatzby> try this
<DaGr8Gatzby> uhh
<DaGr8Gatzby> where are your openssl libs located?
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124108/
<DaGr8Gatzby> I figured that's what would have happened
<DaGr8Gatzby> where is your openssl directory?
<JuanL> good question.
<JuanL> <=== Noobuntu Remember?
<DaGr8Gatzby> do you have locate available?
<JuanL> . . .
<DaGr8Gatzby> # locate
<JuanL> type that in term?
<JuanL> cause nothing happened btw.
<DaGr8Gatzby> yes
<DaGr8Gatzby> type that in the term
<DaGr8Gatzby> without the #
<JuanL> i installed Pidgin earlier with no issues by doing the ./configure > Make > Make Install process
<DaGr8Gatzby> yea you should really be usting apt-get
<DaGr8Gatzby> or synaptic
<DaGr8Gatzby> or aptitude
<JuanL> and that went smoothly and i figured if i already have the program installed it should be ok.
<DaGr8Gatzby> JuanL: I'm pretty sure it autoconf picked up on all the dependencies
<DaGr8Gatzby> this time it's not
<DaGr8Gatzby> did you do locate?
<DaGr8Gatzby> try
<DaGr8Gatzby> locate openssl
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124113/ done
<DaGr8Gatzby> ls /usr/lib/ssl
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124114/
<DaGr8Gatzby> ok
<DaGr8Gatzby> try this
<DaGr8Gatzby> apt-get install libssl
<DaGr8Gatzby> see if that does anything
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124115/
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124116/ this one.
<JuanL> i had to close synaptics
<JuanL> cause i was looking around
<DaGr8Gatzby> apt-cache search libssl | grep SSL
<DaGr8Gatzby> try that
<cmrn> I wanted to try the netbook mod for ubuntu, so I decided to try to install gnome. I install the package ubuntu-desktop, but when I try to log in to a gnome session it loads the cursor and wallpaper but nothing else
<cmrn> help?
<rocko> http://www.geekologie.com/2009/01/changeable_ties_the_obama_acti.php
<cmrn> I was installing ubuntu-desktop from xubuntu
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124118/
<JuanL> ok thats wha came up
<cmrn> any ideas on how to get gnome-panel and the desktop to load?
<DaGr8Gatzby> try locate libssl JuanL
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124119/ done
<DaGr8Gatzby> try this now
<DaGr8Gatzby> set OPENSSL_LIBS=/usr/lib/
<DaGr8Gatzby> echo $OPENSSL_LIBS
<DaGr8Gatzby> it should spit out /usr/lib
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124121/
<DaGr8Gatzby> try it without the set
<JuanL> nada
<JuanL> :(
<DaGr8Gatzby> so you typed
<DaGr8Gatzby> OPENSSL_LIBS=/usr/lib/
<JuanL> yes and it just gave me a prompt like when it doesn't do nothing
<JuanL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124123/
<DaGr8Gatzby> ok
<JuanL> as you can see i tried with sudo and bash
<JuanL> but nothing all 3 times
<DaGr8Gatzby> try
<DaGr8Gatzby> echo $OPENSSL_LIBS
<JuanL> john@Inspiron8500-Y:~/Desktop/transmission-1.51$ echo $OPENSSL_LIBS
<JuanL> /usr/lib/
<JuanL> did that
<DaGr8Gatzby> ok koo koo
<DaGr8Gatzby> now try to compile it
<JuanL> figured it was small.
<JuanL> ./configure normally or with any extensions?
<DaGr8Gatzby> ./configure
<DaGr8Gatzby> by itself
<DaGr8Gatzby> I already checked for any options
<JuanL> checking for OPENSSL... no
<JuanL> checking for OpenSSL... configure: error: Cannot locate ssl
<JuanL> did i download the correct file? they gave me source that was ending in .bz2
<JuanL> tar format and all. i know the ones that are usually .deb install with a gui and a lot easier
<DaGr8Gatzby> it shouldn't matter
<JuanL> k.
<DaGr8Gatzby> you're compiling by source
<DaGr8Gatzby> I don';t know how to build by source with ubuntu so well
<DaGr8Gatzby> this is why I like BSD :)
<DaGr8Gatzby> but still, it cannot find OpenSSL
<DaGr8Gatzby> the only other thing I can suggest is to export OPENSSL_LIBS as a shell variable
<DaGr8Gatzby> invoke a login shell to reach the variable
<DaGr8Gatzby> and then try and compile it
<cmrn> anyone have a clue to help me?
<forces> has someone seen slumdog millonaire?
<DaGr8Gatzby> cmrn: you may have to generate an X.Org file that matches your hardware
<JuanL> blarg...
<JuanL> ok next question. anyone know a awesome torrent program that's not transmission?
<JuanL> lol
<DaGr8Gatzby> rtorrent
<DaGr8Gatzby> what is wrong with the verison you have now?
<JuanL> well
<JuanL> i load a torrent and it does nothing
<JuanL> when there's like 232324 seeds
<JuanL> it worked earlier today
<JuanL> no clue why not now
<DaGr8Gatzby> did you forward the correct ports?
<DaGr8Gatzby> how many peers
<DaGr8Gatzby> are you sure you are connected to the tracker?
<DaGr8Gatzby> did you try another torrent?>
<JuanL> i tried 2 different ones
<JuanL> they both sat there
<JuanL> i'll load it again and tell you the error
<JuanL> "Data not fully available"
<JuanL> YET there's like 654 Seeds
<DaGr8Gatzby> what port are you using?
<JuanL> says stalled now
<DaGr8Gatzby> http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<JuanL> it started out of no where
<JuanL> O_O
<DaGr8Gatzby> it sounded like it hadn't synced all the info
<JuanL> never happ before
<JuanL> i will be weary
<JuanL> bbl
<JuanL> quit
<rocko> can you see me
<rocko> no I can not DaGr8Gatzby
<rocko> you are invisible
<kriscolt> i just got ubuntu dapper up and running on an old imac
<kriscolt> i'm having trouble with getting samba to recognize my windows shares
<kriscolt> samba sees the machines, but doesn't see the shared folders
<kriscolt> what could i be doing wrong?
<cyzie> has anyone here with xubuntu ibex or jaunty connected to the LCD TV via hdmi link?
<_Pete_> cyzie: which number is ibex? I never remember those names
<_Pete_> but my 810 connects that way
<cyzie> ibex = 8.10
<cyzie> _Pete_,
<_Pete_> but my 810 connects that way
<cyzie> do i need any extra configuration?
<_Pete_> I just used nvidia-settings
<cyzie> im thinking to get a cheap video card with hdmi output and a lcd.
<_Pete_> then I sugges it is nvidia based
<cyzie> why is that?
<_Pete_> In my experience those works better
<_Pete_> compared to ati
<_Pete_> but then it's many years since I used ati, maybe they have imporved
<cyzie> how do you mean "those works better" ?
<_Pete_> ok not sure about better anymore
<_Pete_> but with my nvidia I set it up like this: http://debbox.homeunix.net/~petria/tmp/twinview.jpg
<cyzie> ok
<cyzie> so is it just plug and play
<_Pete_> just using that GUI-tool
<_Pete_> didn't need to change any conf files
<_Pete_> which was big surprise (positive) for me :)
<cyzie> ok, that's very good point to get nvidia
<cyzie> what card are you using ?
<cyzie> what model is that?
<_Pete_>  nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT
<_Pete_> pci-e model
<_Pete_> it has two dvi outputs
<cyzie> hdmi ?
<_Pete_> it came with dvi->hdmi converter
<cyzie> and what about vga?
<_Pete_> only 2*dvi
<_Pete_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125228
<cyzie> ok, not for me then, i have my vga connection now
<_Pete_> I switched to this one from dvi + vga one
<cyzie> ok
<cyzie> there are so mnay model
<worms> hello. i have installed a program on a sdhc card which i need to click to start. say i'm running the program and try to unmount the card by accident, what will happen?
<ZYlstra_> Hello, quick question: Is there a Xbuntu for an iMac with  a G3 processor, and 128MB of RAM?
<Myrtti> ZYlstra_: either try to find a ppc community port of Xubuntu, or try Debian with xfce.
<CrasherAtWeb> hello! on the download-website of xfce.org is listed, that binaries for xubuntu exist. but where can I get them?
<CrasherAtWeb> I mean binaries for xfce 4.6
<Elgenn> hi there, im having a problem with the package manager, tried to install adobe flashplayer, but the package manager can't connect to the macromedia server. any ideas?
<Elgenn> i also can't go to i.e www.eve-online.com, but i can get around to some different webpages.
<degrit> 'allo
<degrit> is flash 10 available on xubuntu ?
<degrit> or, if you prefer - does youtube work ?
<TheSheep> degrit: yes
<TheSheep> degrit: you need to install flashplugin-nonfree with synaptic
<degrit> thanks
<degrit> and how much "faster" does it run than, say, ubuntu ? I have a rather under-performing laptop
<TheSheep> well, it's mostly about using less memory and being more responsive
<degrit> that's nice I suppose, the laptop is a 1.6ghz with 256mb ram
<degrit> when I tried opensuse on it it almost had a heart attack
<TheSheep> I used xubuntu on a similar desktop computer, it rarely hit swap
<degrit> nice
<degrit> annd and
<degrit> what else
<TheSheep> firefox is still a cow, of course
<degrit> *thinks*
<degrit> yes ? in what regard ?
<TheSheep> memory hog
<TheSheep> and if you install openoffice, it will be as slow as anywhere else
<TheSheep> the defaul abiword can handle simple dicouments though
<TheSheep> documents
<degrit> it's for the wife really, mostly she watches youtube and browses facebook
<TheSheep> at least there will be more ram for firefox...
<degrit> she's used to ubuntu but her desktop broke down, and since from the screenshots of xubuntu it doesn't look much different from ubuntu, I thought I'd give it a try
<TheSheep> one thing she may lack: xubuntu doesn't have built-in browsing of windows network shares
<degrit> samba u mean ?
<TheSheep> yes
<degrit> I am myself a bit new to it all :)
<degrit> we don't share folders on the lan so it should be ok
<degrit> that it doesn't have it built-it only means you have to install it by hand tho, doesn't it ?
<degrit> built-in
<TheSheep> you have to install separate tools for that and use them
<degrit> I see
<degrit> one more thing, the cd drive doesn't work P: can I install it with, say, uNetBootin ?
<degrit> also it currently runs the horrible-to-be-seen damn small linux :)
<TheSheep> you can install xubuntu in all the ways you can install ubuntu, in the simplest case just install ubuntu serve and then add xubuntu-desktop to it
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Elgenn> degrit, did you manage to install flashplugin-nonfree? because my machine can't connect to the server where it is... :/
<degrit> hurrah
<degrit> Elgenn, on my desktop I have ubuntu and it works a treat - haven't tried xubuntu yet but will in a few minutes if all goes well
<degrit> in fact I'm downloading the iso right now
<Elgenn> ahh.. im having problems with other websites aswell.. :(
<degrit> TheSheep, thanks for the info
<CrasherAtWeb> well, nobody seems to know where the binaries for xfce 4.6 are available. so have a nice day
<Elgenn> how many tries does the package manager try to get a package?
<KojiroAK> Hy i'm on hardy and planing to test Xfce 4.6 can i have it aside with the normal installed xfce from hardy (like kde 3.x and 4.x)
<KojiroAK> ?
<KojiroAK> Or would it replace the old one?
<KojiroAK> If so, do i need to have an eye on something?
<degrit> any idea if 1gb is enough to make a xubuntu usb pen ?
<degrit> looks like it was
<degrit> :D
<Guest11247> Hi, I have little problem with xUbuntu. I want install it on one old pc but after first restart, installer show only black screen and wait for anything. I try use mini.iso but this image need network connection and when I configure IP adress,gateway,... system tell me that "no network found" but when I use same data in INSERT linux(Ultimate boot cd) or RedHat(Live CD) it works property. Any solution?  Is possible that xUbuntu need netw
<Guest11247> installation ?
<Angolares> Hi
<Angolares> someone could tell me whre is the place (at xubuntu) to see the computers of mi local net???
<Angolares> at ubuntu is easy, but in xubuntu i dont know where is
<TheSheep> Angolares: xubuntu can't browse windows network by default, you need to install additional programs for it
<Angolares> i want to see otherlinux computer
<mrjohns1> Is xfce 4.6 coming with jaunty?
<SiDi> i think so
<SiDi> its on xfce 4.6 rc1 at the moment
<mrjohns1> sweet
<Elgenn> umm.. u guys know if its possible to disallow a program to emit sound? im installing something, and it's taking forever, and it got this crazy install music.. :P
<Elgenn> so any ideas?
<SiDi> hm if you're using pulseaudio, with padevchooser
<SiDi> with that you can just the sound settings for each app
<Elgenn> and i can't just turn the volume down, because im gonna watch a movie..
<SiDi> either, just turn the volume down :D
<Elgenn> cool.. will try that..
<Elgenn> the first thing u said.. :P
<Elgenn> i didn't manage to get that pulseaudio thingy to work.. :/
<SiDi> then you're probably using alsa xD it's the default on xubuntu
<Elgenn> probably.. i have no idea.. :p
<ruben> Hello
<ruben> The resolution on my screen has just gone down hugely. I used to get 1024 by whatver, but now I only get 800 by 600 max.
<ruben> Any ideas why?
<degrit> anywhere I can find the iso for the boot-cd-for-usb thingi for xubuntu ?
<degrit> the instructions I found on how to make one assume I have xubuntu already installed on a computer
<charlie-tca> Here are some for flash drive. Will it help? http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<Joseph> how do you install Java on Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Joseph> is java already installed on Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> not by default
<charlie-tca> no, you need to install the parts you need.
<Joseph> were are they?
<charlie-tca> Click on the link I gave you
<charlie-tca> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<charlie-tca> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Joseph> could i just use remote desktop?
<Joseph> or can you only use it on a network
<charlie-tca> For java?
<charlie-tca> i don't know
<Joseph> Not exactly
<Joseph> so i could give to you and you do it :)
<Joseph> im useless installing java
<Joseph> i usaly get depressed then remove it
<charlie-tca> What are you trying to do with it?
<Joseph> play games
<TheSheep> that can be depressing
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<Joseph> hmmm
<Joseph> im checking
<Joseph> Xubuntu 8.10
<charlie-tca> so, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre' in a terminal
<TheSheep> too late
<charlie-tca> you're right
<TheSheep> out of attention span error
<charlie-tca> is it really that difficult?
<TheSheep> let me see, i requires minimal mental effort and is not immediately related to playing games... yup
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is. "I couldn't find how to do it"...
<charlie-tca> okay, I give up
<knome> hehe
<TheSheep> some things cannot be solved
<Joseph> Ok
<Joseph> Hello?
<Joseph> hello
<Joseph> Could somebody help me getting java runtime
<charlie-tca> open a terminal, type
<Joseph> k
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<Joseph> y/n?
<charlie-tca> What is the question?
<charlie-tca> do you want to accept this? type question?
<Joseph> do you want to continue
<charlie-tca> y
<Joseph> its mem size
<Joseph> couldnt find package
<Joseph> Its says could find packages
<charlie-tca> could or could not?
<Joseph> couldnt
<charlie-tca> open Applications -> System -> Synaptic-Package-Manager
<Joseph> done
<charlie-tca> click Settings
<charlie-tca> click Repositories
<Joseph> ye
<charlie-tca> first tab, Ubuntu Software
<Joseph> ye
<charlie-tca> check mark should be on all except Source code
<Joseph> it on all exept the last one that says saource code as u said
<charlie-tca> click close
<Joseph> shall i put on main server?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> If another box opens, click close
<Joseph> done
<charlie-tca> click Reload
<Joseph> downloading..
<Joseph> reloaded
<charlie-tca> click search
<charlie-tca> type
<Joseph> yes
<charlie-tca> sun-java6-jre
<charlie-tca> click on search
<Joseph> got: 6- 10-0ubuntu2
<charlie-tca> click in the little box on the left side of that line that says sun-java6-jre
<charlie-tca> It should be an empty box, not green
<Joseph> yep
<charlie-tca> Now it has a little arrow in it, right?
<charlie-tca> click apply
<Joseph> only got Sun-java6
<Joseph> i mean
<Joseph> sun-java6-jre
<charlie-tca> that should be right. click apply
<Joseph> Ill take pic
<charlie-tca> Don't need a pic. apply
<Joseph> kk
<Joseph> closed
<charlie-tca> what closed?
<Joseph> i closed the window
<charlie-tca> Did it install first?
<Joseph> mothing did
<charlie-tca> Do it again
<Joseph> ill see if java works
<Joseph> ive marked them now its installing them
<Joseph> ok
<Joseph> its done all the installing thingy
<charlie-tca> Now java is installed, It should work, but I don't know games at all.
<charlie-tca> You may need to restart to get it working now
<Joseph> Heard of RuneScape i test it on dat it dose not load
<charlie-tca> I don't knwo any games
<Joseph> kk
<Joseph> They have Square green boxes
<charlie-tca> close the window now.
<Joseph> kk
<Joseph> Ill reboot...
<charlie-tca> restart your computer using the quit/restart button
<Joseph> can you get shockwave on linux?
<charlie-tca> Then try the game again
<Joseph> lkk
<charlie-tca> No shockwave yet, Adobe doesn't have it for linux, I don't think,.
<Joseph> ok..
<Joseph> Thatnk m8
<Joseph> Later
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> :-)
<dbdii407> Okay. There is this bug that's really bugging me. The backspace button stops backspacing everything after a certain amount of time and i have to keep pressing it.
<dbdii407> How would i fix this?
<dbdii407> Actually. It is doing it to all the keys. O_o
<TheSheep> set the repeat time and rate in the keyboard settings?
<dbdii407> It works fine after a reboot
<dbdii407> But i run a server on this thing which i cannot do.
<jose> do you know any application to install ttf fonts?
<TheSheep> jose: cp
<TheSheep> jose: or thunar
<TheSheep> jose: you just copy them to .fonts directory
<TheSheep> in your home
<jose> thanks
<nikolam> HI.
<knome> !hi | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<nikolam> hi knome :)
<slow-motion> hi
 * charlie-tca says hi too
<nikolam> hi slow :)
<nikolam> hi charlie-tca :)
<ball> Mornin'
<nikolam> I have interesting DVD+RW media that refuses to be seen in drive.
 * ball prefers DVD-RAM
<nikolam> and I cand wipe it since it is not recognised in drive
 * charlie-tca gave up DVD's for a little while
<nikolam> ball, I will, since I have mbunch of ram`s and rw`s but my UDF not working on hardy/8.04
<charlie-tca> nikolam: sometimes xfburn will work when Brasero won't
<knome> charlie-tca, is there a reason for that and is it filed? :)
<nikolam> charlie-tca, will try it.
<charlie-tca> Brasero is picky
<knome> hmm?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is filed. The only reason I know for it is "because ..."
<knome> can't you get a "quirks"mode in it? :P
<knome> heh ok
 * knome is waiting to set a last-minute bid in an ebay item
 * ball forces himself not to bid on Sun Ray terminals
<knome> ball, my friend has two. you want to come and see them? ;)
<slow-motion> hi nikolam
<nikolam> ok, xfburn deletes disk
<nikolam> without checking it is even in drive. I like taht :)
<ball> knome: where does he or she live?
<knome> ball, finland :P
<ball> Ah, t'is a long walk from here.
<knome> usually it is.
<knome> if you're not coming from russia
<knome> ...and even then the trip varies a lot
<m4rk> how do I install ttf fonts
<m4rk> woot!
<zoredache> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<m4rk> thanks! :)
<rocko> how can you use pcmanfm instead of thunar with places plugin ?
<TheSheep> rocko: I suppose you can't
<Ben_Cs> TheSheepL hello
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i upgraded to xfce 4.6 (xubuntu hardy), and the Thunar xarchiver plugin stopped apearing on right click. please help
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you are aware that 4.6 is beta?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it was released officialy
<TheSheep> really? I must have missed it
<TheSheep> maybe ask on #thunar
<charlie-tca> We don't even have xfce4.6 packaged for jaunty yet
<charlie-tca> (the final release)
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: i installed .run file
<charlie-tca> and it broke, huh?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: maybe check your .xsession-errors
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: how?
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: no. just that thunar thingy
<charlie-tca> Everything is integrated, though
<charlie-tca> Take a look in ~/.xsession-errors and see if anything will tell you what is wrong
<R2D21> Awake?
<charlie-tca> everybody went home
<charlie-tca> Did you need some help?
<R2D21> Yes.
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> Just ask, please.
<R2D21> How to enable the network kard. (wire) It sas Disabled when i wrote: sudo ifup eth1
<charlie-tca> Dhcp or static IP?
<charlie-tca> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<R2D21> Dhcp   I wrote: sudo lshw -C network  And it sas: *Status eth1  DISABLED
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: the file is sooooo long! can't find anything i need there
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: look at the end, also / is searching, try searching fo thunar
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i emptied the file. will reboot and check again
<sekel> how do i update to the new xfce?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: no errors with archiver when searching "thunar" in the file
<R2D21> ifup eth1 = Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1     ???
<temperature> I updated from 8.04TLS to 8.10 and the "sensors"  command shows 10° higher temperatures. Why is that?
<Chewy> hi all, I am wanting to find out how to get apt-get to download the generics package from the CD right after the install, so I can get my atheros wireless card working
<Chewy> in the past I have had to get an ethernet connection but I cant do that at the moment
<zoredache> which cd do you have?
#xubuntu 2009-03-01
<CompuHacker> Ladies and gentlemen.
<Aquina> ?
<CompuHacker> Well usually I say "Gentlemen" when I join a channel. Sometimes they kick me :/
<Aquina> *lol*
<forces> xDD
<Aquina> Someone knows where bott msgs are generated?
<Aquina> boot
<Aquina> can't find them in init.d scripts.
<temperature> dmesg
<jekkyz> Any one online?
<jekkyz> Hello room
<forces> ?
<cody-somerville> Hello
<jekkyz> hello
<forces> hello
<jekkyz> guys I can get my UMPC to work with ubuntu 8.10, and I was wondering if it would work with Xubuntu too?
<forces> why not?
<jekkyz> Is there any difference with installing drivers?
<forces> is the same
<bobJR> im having a problem ive got a 200gb usb external it was in ntfs and i tryed writing to it etc and couldnt i tryed everything everyone told me to do and it wouldnt work so i formatted it to ext3 and i cant right to it now im running xubuntu can anyone help me please
<bobJR> its usually on /dev/sdf1
<bobJR> and it mounts here /media/disk
<zoredache> bobJR: you reformated it?
<zoredache> so it was ext3?
<bobJR> yes
<bobJR> its ext3 now
<bobJR> i cant write to it
<bobJR> i used gparted to format it
<zoredache> Have you created a folder on the drive and given yourself permisions there?
<bobJR> nope let me do that now if it will let me
<zoredache> do a sudo mkdir /media/disk/data
<zoredache> then do a sudo chown 1000:1000 /media/disk/data
<zoredache> you should then be able to write in the folder named data
<bobJR> thanks lets see if it works
<bobJR> works like a charm thank you very much
<gaurav__> hello everybody
<gaurav__> can anyone tell me how to open fstab file in write mode?
<pingvinas> hello everyone
<pingvinas> i got a problem with resolution in xubuntu. once my laptop goes on suspend, then after turning it on/bringing back, the resolution suddenly goes very very large. anyone knows what's the problem?
<zoredache> gaurav__: open it with root privileges... this usually measn using sudo/gksu
<Myrtti> gaurav__: gksu mousepad /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> gaurav__: be CAREFUL though
<pingvinas> i got a problem with resolution in xubuntu. once my laptop goes on suspend, then after turning it on/bringing back, the resolution suddenly goes very very large. anyone knows what's the problem?
<PKodon> Anyone around?
<knome> no, we're inside.
<PKodon> Oh, okay.
<PKodon> Umm, I have a question abount mountpoints and partitions.
<knome> sure.
<knome> !ask | PKodon
<ubottu> PKodon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PKodon> Sorry, I'm used to lots of people talking and no one paying attention most of the time.
<knome> np.
<knome> that's the way it is sometimes :(
<PKodon> Anyway. I partitioned the drive with an 8GB mounted as / , a 2GB swap, and the rest (about 29GB) as /home . Now that I've installed some things, I've run out of space on / , is there a way to move /usr (where most of the installed stuff goes) to the same partition as /home ?
<PKodon> Don't all tallk at once :)
<knome> PKodon, if you need to resize /, you'll have to boot with a live cd to be able to do that.
<PKodon> I can't move /usr to the same partition as /home?
<knome> i don't think that's possible.
<knome> it might be. :)
<PKodon> See, I was under the impression, at first, that most of the stuff you installed went in /home/.usr , but now that seems not to be the case.
<knome> yeah.
<PKodon> I'm still rather new to Linux, and as I hate the way Windows puts everything on C:, I was hoping it would be different in Linux (keep the root partition for stuff necessary for the O/S, not for apps.
<PKodon> )
<knome> well you could symlink /usr to /home/.usr but...
<PKodon> But, there might be some conflicts, especially if some programs expect to have different copies of the same files in /usr and ~/home/.usr?
<knome> yes, that's not a recommended solution at all.
<knome> and that might lead to any unexpected results also
<PKodon> Well, okay, my Linux HD is only 40GB. I also have an NTFS HD which is about 350GB, which I use for downloading and portable Windows programs I can run from Wine without installing.
<knome> your best bet would be enlarging /...
<PKodon> I'm wondering how best to divide up the 40GB so that stuff that gets installed in Linux has enough space, and stuff installed with Wine has enough space (I probably also have to configure things like Transmission to put their downloads on the NTFS drive.).
<wormsxulla> hello. i'm having a problem with ntpdate. i have to do sudo ntpdate ntp.thing.stuff to update my computer time, but it doesn't get saved between boots
<PKodon> wormsxulla: Hmm, does it save the time between boots if you enter it manually?
<wormsxulla> PKodon: i haven't tried that (i don't even know the command). i thought the ntpdate command was good, as it was properly synchronizing time
<PKodon> wormsxulla: I had to enter the time manually myself, I was using the configuration tool for time and date, and ntp didn't work.
<wormsxulla> PKodon: oh
<PKodon> Or at least it didn't seem to.
<wormsxulla> PKodon: which version?
<PKodon> It was rather strange.
<PKodon> Which version of what?
<wormsxulla> me, gutsy (7.10). of xubuntu?
<knome> wormsxulla, you should have 'ntp' in your (system ->) services
<knome> wormsxulla, enabling it would work, and you would not need ntpdate.
<PKodon> Oh, well, I guess that would be Xubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron (though it's extended by the people at PC/OS to include multimedia stuff and other things that Xubuntu doesn't include).
<wormsxulla> knome: i did try that before using ntpdate, "the synchronize now" button, but it did nothing
<PKodon> Let me look in the settings and see what it was exactly that I tried.
<wormsxulla> what is funny is that it's almost always exactly the same time difference (about 4 minutes)
<PKodon> Okay, first off, I guess it was Time and Date in the System menu.
<PKodon> Hmm, okay, this time it worked. I set it to keep synchronized with servers, and it seems to have worked.
<wormsxulla> PKodon: that's what i used (time and date)
<PKodon> Did you pick a server?
<wormsxulla> errr... where can i do that?
<wormsxulla> configuration in "time and date settings" is set to "manual"
<PKodon> In Time and Date, the next "button" below where you pick Manual or Synchronize (unless they changed the interface).
<wormsxulla> i don't have a "next" button in that dialog (on 7.10)
<wormsxulla> give me back my Next button!
<PKodon> The button doesn't say "next".
<wormsxulla> :)
<PKodon> It was a blank button in mine.
<wormsxulla> no button at all here after configuration
<wormsxulla> Time: blah blah blah, then Date
<PKodon> Okay, I have Time Zone, Configuration, and Time Servers.
<PKodon> And across the bottom are Help, Unlock, and Close.
<wormsxulla> the Time Servers one is missing here
<wormsxulla> yes, for the bottom one
<wormsxulla> Help, Synchronize now, Close, here
<PKodon> Hmm, then yours must have some kind of list of servers it is supposed to check.
<wormsxulla> i'll look for it
<PKodon> Anyway, the other possibility is that your CMOS battery is getting weak.
<knome> wormsxulla, And for ntpd edit /etc/ntp.conf  to include additional server lines:
<knome> server ntp.ubuntu.com
<knome> server pool.ntp.org
<knome> wormsxulla, this is from https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html
<PKodon> Okay, there you go. Once you've checked that, if it still doesn't keep the time after reboot, I'd check the battery for the CMOS.
<wormsxulla> knome: my /etc/ntp.conf is empty
<knome> wormsxulla, maybe that's why ntp doesn't check for time? :P
<wormsxulla> ok, i'll include the two servers :)
<wormsxulla> how can it be empty?
<knome> i don't know.
<knome> the page suggests you need to install package ntp.simple
<knome> *ntp-simple
<wormsxulla> ah, let me see
<wormsxulla> :) by the way, thanks both for the help
<PKodon> Good question. I installed the newest version (now 2 days old) of PC/OS  and tried to install Kopete. It didn't check to see if all the KDE support Kopete needed was installed, and I had to figgure out what to install to get the list of services to be something other than blank.
<PKodon> And, you're welcome.
<PKodon> So much for "dependency checking".
<wormsxulla> :)
 * wormsxulla recognizes the windows user comment
<PKodon> Which windows user comment was that?
<wormsxulla> the quotes around "dependency checking" (but i was just kidding)
<knome> wormsxulla, and i see the little meeple inside you which wanted to agree with that comment ;)
<PKodon> Well, using .deb files and either Synaptic or Adept is supposed to check for dependencies and mark the extra stuff you need for something to work.
<wormsxulla> ah, so ntp-simple is not listed in synaptic ô_ö
<wormsxulla> knome: i'm pwned ;)
<wormsxulla> sudo apt-get it is then!
<PKodon> wormsxulla: I keep seeing that, what does "pwned" mean?
<knome> PKodon, s/p/o
<wormsxulla> PKodon: it's a geeky transformation of "owned"
<PKodon> Oh. Okay, one of those LAMER SPEAK things, eh?
<knome> heh ;)
<wormsxulla> PKodon: check on bash.org, you'll find funny quotes with "pwned", and an explanation of the origin in wikipedia, i think
 * knome goes.
<wormsxulla> pwned is to owned what knome is to gnome :p
<knome> see you later guys
<knome> wormsxulla, lol ;)
<PKodon> Bye knome
<knome> ->
<wormsxulla> bye, s/g/knome!
<knome> wormsxulla, that would be knome -> g !
<knome> ->
 * wormsxulla is not a g33k!
<PKodon> Okay, I got that one.
<wormsxulla> :)
<PKodon> Well, I've seen that one b4.
<PKodon> Still, I'd rather speak proper English, as long as I can.
<degrit> 'allo
<PKodon> degrit: Hi.
<wormsxulla> PKodon: me too. err... so do i
<degrit> I finally installed xubuntu on an old laptop, 1.3ghz w/256Mb ram, and it completely hangs every few seconds to a few minutes. any idea where to look to try figure out what the problem is ?
<TheSheep> dmesg
<PKodon> wormsxulla: Anyway, I didn't have to go through all that to install Kopete in the first release of PC/OS, so I'm thinking they broke something in the process of making the new distribution release, so I suppose I'm going to send in a report of some kind.
<degrit> I am this far from cracking it over my knee and throw it in the yard
<TheSheep> degrit: check dmesg | tail in terminal
<degrit> what am I looking for, TheSheep  ?
<PKodon> degrit: I'd guess it's doing a lot of swapping.
<TheSheep> degrit: possibly some pci trouble, adding boot parametersto the kernel might work
<TheSheep> PKodon: it usually doesn't hang when swapping
<TheSheep> degrit: also check the command 'free'
<degrit> with hanging I mean of course I have to turn it off and on again
<PKodon> TheSheep: Oh. I guess that's Windows that does that.
<TheSheep> degrit: ah, then check the old dmesgs in /var/log
<degrit> I had managed to run damn small linux on it, but even that got stuck now and then
<TheSheep> degrit: ones witn .1, .2, etc.
<TheSheep> degrit: possibly some memory, disk or other hardware problem
<degrit> while I must admit the xp installation that came with it was slow as hell but didn't crash
<PKodon> degrit: I'm just thinking 256M is not enough RAM.
<PKodon> But TheSheep is right, there may be something else wrong.
<degrit> I am tempted to give up and accept some laptops just might not like linux, what do you think ?
<degrit> this one has always been clunky and slow anyway
<PKodon> degrit: You might try OpenGEU, not sure, but I think that needs less RAM.
<degrit> what kind of desktop does it use ? I was putting xubuntu/ubuntu on it because the wife is used to it
<PKodon> It's a combination of stuff from Gnome and Enlightenment.
<PKodon> On an Xubuntu base.
<degrit> right, Gnome-Enlightenment-Ubuntu
<PKodon> degrit: BTW, how did you partition the drive?
<PKodon> That is, what partitions did you give it?
<PKodon> Hmm, just looked in my Ubuntu 8.04 magazine and it said I only neede 512M to 1G of swap partition, and here I gave it 2G.
<PKodon> And according to the little monitor program running in the panel, I've barely ever used the swap since I put it on this machine.
<PKodon> 512M of RAM doesn't seem like a whole lot more than 380M (what the other computer I had PC/OS, and before that, Kubuntu, on), but I hardly ever see the processor maxed out doing memory swapping.
<PKodon> Hmm, well, I think I'd better wrap this up, now that I have Kopete working, and get some sleep.
<magic_ninja> any overclockers in here
<degrit> sorry for disappearing guys I have a baby emergency going on ;P be there asap
<magic_ninja>  CPU  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (3216 MHz	
<magic_ninja>  Client  X-Chat 2.8.7c
<magic_ninja>  OS  Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (Build 2600)
<magic_ninja>  Uptime  0 days 04:39:15
<magic_ninja>  CPU  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (3214 MHz)
<magic_ninja>  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT   1440x900, 32Bit 59Hz (Plug and Play Monitor)
<magic_ninja>  Physical Memory  Size: 2.00 gb | Used: 0.00 b (0%) | Free: 2.00 gb ||||||||||
<magic_ninja>  Page File  Size: 4.00 gb | Used: 0.00 b (0%) | Free: 4.00 gb ||||||||||
<magic_ninja>  Virtual Memory  Size: 2.00 gb | Used: 2.00 gb (100%) | Free: 1.97 gb ||||||||||
<magic_ninja>  c:\  (NTFS) | Size: 74.50 gb | Used: 22.51 gb (30%) | Free: 51.99 gb ||||||||||
<magic_ninja>  f:\  (Ext2) | Size: 391.55 gb | Used: 109.63 gb (27%) | Free: 281.91 gb ||||||||||
<magic_ninja>  failed [6]  (Ext2) | Size: 0.00 b | Used: 0.00 b (27%) | Free: 0.00 b ||||||||||
<magic_ninja>  Complete  Size: 466.05 gb | Used: 132.14 gb (28%) | Free: 333.91 gb ||||||||||
<magic_ninja> wow sorry lol
<TaTo> hi all
<R2D21> HP computer will not run with xubuntu. No network, sound and usb support :-(
<arfab> Hi, I was just wondering if xfce 4.6 is available in the ubuntu repositories?
<BrunoXLambert> not in intrepid
<arfab> ok
<BrunoXLambert> arfab, try http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for xfce
<BrunoXLambert> or any other package
<arfab> I'll probably just get a tarball then...
<arfab> oh
<arfab> ok
<BrunoXLambert> or wait for jaunty
<BrunoXLambert> the work is on the way for jaunty
<arfab> yeah fair enough. I just wanted to have a play
<arfab> :)
<BrunoXLambert> yeah
<BrunoXLambert> I can understand that :)
<degrit> 'allo
<enoztlane> i have a problem with changing language
<enoztlane> can anyone help me?
<degrit> try asking
<degrit> it's easier
<enoztlane> i want to change language with keyboard and not with mousepad.how can i do that?
<degrit> I got an old laptop that hangs completely as soon as I log on, any advice to figure out what's wrong ? I seem to be able to run a terminal session
<degrit> also funnily enough for some reason it won't boot any other cds than linux cds now P:
<degrit> I tried the laptop's restore cds and a xp cd I am sure was bootable
<inntegra> good morning 2 u all guys i like to get some help pls, i am so new on this system GNU/LINUX, just install it this morning and i at my office i got this multifunctional CANON imageCLASS D340 and connetec and this system download some drivers from another "recomended model!" but of course it didnt work and i cant find anything about this multifunctional, can somebody help me pls??
<inntegra> i dont know what happen with the first part but good morning 2 u all guys i did just install xubuntu intrepid on my office laptop
<inntegra> and ... well i need to use the multifunctional i got at the office, imageCLASS D340
<inntegra> pls help
<cody-somerville> inntegra, hi
<inntegra> hi cody
<inntegra> is it possible to install this multifunctional?? cause i cant find any g‎ui about it
 * cody-somerville is looking.
<inntegra> ok txs
<cody-somerville> inntegra, I don't see any support for that printer.
<inntegra> mm so this means  i wont be able to use it right?
<cody-somerville> inntegra, My recommendation would be to try using the ppd file pulled from Win2k driver
<inntegra> sad then i cant use this os
<inntegra> nice lenguage sad to say i didnt understood anything pls explain would you??
<cody-somerville> inntegra, You need to download the Windows 2000 driver for this printer, extract it, and take the file from it ending with ppd.
<inntegra> lok
<inntegra> ok
<cody-somerville> inntegra, Then when you go to setup the printer, select the file you extracted as the driver.
<inntegra> ok let me do it and let u know how is it going is that ok with u cody?
<cody-somerville> inntegra, Sure. If I don't respond, it means I've gone to eat breakfast and will be back later.
<inntegra> ok
<inntegra> but theres no option to extract i did download it and is like a blue diamond
<drguildo> are there any xfce 4.6 packages available for intrepid?
<inntegra> it says on it PrtDriver_V300wIN2k_Vista_EN.exe
<inntegra> and i assure i downloaded the one for win 2k
<durt> drguildo: no, not sure if 4.6 is available for jaunty yet.
<drguildo> durt: ok, thanks.
<inntegra> ok i did open that diamond win driver but none of the folders has a ppd file
<ajrion> hello i have just istalled xubuntu 8.04.1 and let it update its critical security updates and now when i restart it justs stays on the "GRUB loading please wait" and only after 2 minutes there is the boot menu, and when i select something it starts booting reeeealy slow. please help me :)
<charlie-tca> ajrion: how much ram do you have?
<ajrion> 1.5 GB
<ajrion> xubuntu and xp both loaded just fine and the GRUB worked fine when i just installed it
<ajrion> then i isntaled the drivers for the nvidia
<ajrion> restarted - ok
<ajrion> then updated the security updates and then the problem
<ajrion> i have a 2GB swap partition ...
<charlie-tca> run the updates again; tehn you may have to reinstall nvidia
<ajrion> it worked fine when installed nvidia
<ajrion> but the problem now is that i am not shure if it will boot to xubuntu at all ... it just takes so long to get to the GRUB screen
<ajrion> charlie-tca why do you suspect the graphics drivers? could it be connected with booting ?
<charlie-tca> I suspect the updates, maybe they did not complete. But they also can be incompatible with the nvidia driver
<charlie-tca> and it won't show up until you restart
<ajrion> hmmmm
<ajrion> i think they completed fine, it said that it was ok and i should now restart the computer, so i did
<charlie-tca> You could try removing splash and quiet at the grub menu, and it will show you what it is doing from there.
<ajrion> so i should let xubuntu tru to boot even it it takes such a long time?
<ajrion> well the prolems begin even before GRUB menu.. it takes as much as a couple of minutes just to show GRUB
<ajrion> hello! I have just installed xubuntu and it was fine, then i updated my nvidia drivers, rebooted and everything was fine (so was the dual boot to xp) and then i updated the ubuntu critical security updates, and it said it was fine and to reboot the computer, so i did, but after that when i get "GRUB loading please wait" it stands there for 2 minutes! and when i finaly choose to boot...
<ajrion> ...something it takes a long while to start booting.. please help!
<ajrion> ubuntu 8.04.1 is the case
<ajrion> hello anyone?
<inntegra> how can i install a CANON imageCLASS D340 on a laptop????
<nikolam> inntegra, http://www.sane-project.org/
<spasticteapot> Do I have any player options beyond Amarok, Listen, Rhythmbox, and Exaile!
<inntegra> thxs so much nkolam ill check that out, thank u very much for answering harxd to find someone to help i really appreciate ur help
<nikolam> spasticteapot, audacious?
<nikolam> spasticteapot, banshee?
<spasticteapot> I need more features. :(
<spasticteapot> I kinda miss iTunes in that respect.
<nikolam> spasticteapot, what you need?
<TheSheep> quod libet :0
<spasticteapot> The ability to sort by genre, date, and other things not included in Rhythmbox.
<nikolam> spasticteapot, try those other progs. exile,
<inntegra> ok thxs NIKOLAM just check that out and is not supported
<inntegra> that means i wont be able to use it right?
<nikolam> inntegra, why you think you can`t use it? what program you are reffering to?
<nikolam> Amarok is kind of.. ok, bansheee also
<inntegra> i have a multifunctional CANON imageCLASS D340 and i cant install it on xubuntu so far, couldnt find any gui about drivers installation for it
<spasticteapot> nikolam: Exaile runs on slow machines better (or at least it used to), and aside from that is a headache.
<inntegra> i also try wine but it wont work
<inntegra> so i think theres must be a way but i cant find to
<TheSheep> inntegra: settings->printing
<inntegra> yes i did that and it does detect the printer but when to drivers comes is not working
<inntegra> it has a list of manufacturers and canon of course is in there but not the model i need not even the imageCLASS series
<inntegra> the wierd think is that it does detect it as an imageCLASS D300 but thats it
<inntegra> there not even does drivers available at the list of options and try with other models but it doesnt work
<inntegra> oops soemthings wrong with power i
<evilbuntu> so how do i get flash working
<evilbuntu> tried deb pack for ubuntu
<evilbuntu> tried tar.gz installer
<knome> evilbuntu, you should find flash in the repositories
<evilbuntu> tried copiing it to various 7usr/lib places
<evilbuntu> tried the repo flash too
<evilbuntu> maybe i used the wrong one
<knome> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<knome> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evilbuntu> btw inst the a better cmd to searhing apt than apt-cache search
<knome> evilbuntu, if you don't mind a gui, use synaptic
<evilbuntu> i preferr cmd lines
<evilbuntu> except apt still sucks
<knome> then i suppose there is not.
<evilbuntu> :(
<evilbuntu> hmmmf
<evilbuntu> seems like i have the correct package
<evilbuntu> adobe-flashplugin <- in the newest version
<knome> ah, oh, you're running intrepid?
<evilbuntu> yea i guess
<evilbuntu> 8.10
<knome> i think somebody reported that the package is broken
<evilbuntu> xubuntu 8.10
<evilbuntu> aghhhh dammit
<knome> Myrtti, ?
<Myrtti> adobe have in their great wisdom decided to pull the flashplugin v. 9 off
<evilbuntu> breaking flash is like breaking half of the interweb
<Myrtti> which makes the package uninstallable.
<evilbuntu> hmmm
<evilbuntu> and the 10 thingie
<Myrtti> you can, however, install the flashplugin from Adobes site.
<evilbuntu> usually it works when you trow it all over the filesystem
<evilbuntu> nope i cant
<evilbuntu> tried that
<evilbuntu> tried both the .deb (which does nothing in xubuntu)
<evilbuntu> and the tar.gz installer (which adobe made even worse)
<evilbuntu> god dammit
<evilbuntu> hmmm so it isnt firefox thats broken ?
<evilbuntu> so noone here uses 8.10 and flash ?
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: well, i use 8.04.2 and Flash
 * TheSheep does, but I installed flash long time ago
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.24-23-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 67.7% free] disk[Total: 228.8GB, 61.0% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<evilbuntu> this is rather annoying
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: please purge *all* instances of the flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin packages
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: also, remove ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<evilbuntu> and the modules i left in usr/lib ?
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: if they're Flash-related, yes
<evilbuntu> oki all gone
<nikolam> Hm, Is it normal that USB does not recognize USB disk more then once, if it is pulled out before umount/safe device removal ?
<dtchen_> nikolam: that would be reasonable, yes
<evilbuntu> dtchen_: so .., whats the magic trick
<dtchen_> nikolam: you probably need to fsck the *unmounted* partition(s) on the usb disk
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: now, which version of Flash do you want to install?
<evilbuntu> the newest and best i guess
<evilbuntu> v10
<dtchen_> on intrepid? ok.
<dtchen_> which $arch?
<evilbuntu> on xubuntu 8.10 x86
<evilbuntu> dunno why ubuntu is 386 and not 686 today
<dtchen_> well, what does `dpkg --print-architecture` return?
<evilbuntu> i386
<evilbuntu> as expected
<dtchen_> sec, let me extract the deb to verify something.
<evilbuntu> ok
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: did you use http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb ?
<evilbuntu> uhmm well yea with dpkg -i as i recall
<evilbuntu> tried the tar.gz bin installer afterwards
<dtchen_> ok, and did you receive any errors while running dpkg -i ?
<evilbuntu> well libcurl3 was complaining
<evilbuntu> i forced it through
<evilbuntu> did the same on debian 5.0 2 days ago with success
<dtchen_> uh oh
<evilbuntu> what did i do hehe
<dtchen_> ok, please reinstall that deb
<dtchen_> you don't need to use the tar.gz installer afterward
<evilbuntu> the falsh one ?
<evilbuntu> flash
<evilbuntu> ok
<dtchen_> yes, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<dtchen_> we need to check `ldd /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so`
<evilbuntu> where should that link end ?
<evilbuntu> apparently its set up now
<dtchen_> ...except it's not linked the way it needs to.
<evilbuntu> prolly why nss3 complains a lot
<evilbuntu> nss3.so
<dtchen_> ok, if you restart Firefox, what does about:plugins show?
<evilbuntu> got java , demo print and thats it
<dtchen_> ok, i presume you're 100% current with intrepid-security and intrepid-updates?
<evilbuntu> dtchen_: pretty much
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: ok, let's at least try the partner repo
<dtchen_> please dpkg -P adobe-flashplugin
<evilbuntu> okey i wasnt exactly up to date
<evilbuntu> ok purged
<evilbuntu> partner repo ?
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: right, that would be in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: look for the 'partner' repository, and uncomment it: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<evilbuntu> hmmmmm
<evilbuntu> oki maybe i screwed up here
<evilbuntu> maybe i run a hardy
<evilbuntu> all my mirrors a hardy heron
<dtchen_> err!
<dtchen_> you told me intrepid...
<dtchen_> ok, what does `lsb_release -r` return?
<evilbuntu> sorry , i recall downloading a interprid
<evilbuntu> dammit,
<evilbuntu> 8.04
<dtchen_> yeah, that's hardy :)
<evilbuntu> i know :(
<dtchen_> you need to uncomment deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<dtchen_> good thing i'm sitting in front of a hardy machine
<evilbuntu> got partner and updated
<evilbuntu> package is called what ?
<dtchen_> adobe-flashplugin
<evilbuntu> how do i know which repo it takes it from
<dtchen_> check the output from `apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin`
<evilbuntu> 500 http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages
<dtchen_> the Candidate line reflects the version, at least
<evilbuntu> lokk oki , im installing
<evilbuntu> ok ,, lets try firefox
<evilbuntu> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<evilbuntu> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<dtchen_> hmm
<evilbuntu> slighty less noisy than last time
<dtchen_> ok, sanity check: sha256sum /usr/lib/libnss3.so
<evilbuntu> this time the dir doesnt exist
<evilbuntu> and /usr/lib/libnss3.so doesnt exist either
<dtchen_> !
<dtchen_> well, that's the source of your trouble
<evilbuntu> i got /usr/lib/libnss3.so.ld
<dtchen_> yes, that should exist
<evilbuntu> would seem so
<evilbuntu> what package is libnss3 part of
<evilbuntu> mozilla-plugins or something ?
<dtchen_> however, libnss3-1d still ships /usr/lib/libnss3.so, which is a symlink to libnss3.so.1d
<dtchen_> libnss3-1d is the name of the package that ships both /usr/lib/libnss3.so and /usr/lib/libnss3.so.1d
<evilbuntu> so i could make the symlink myself ?
<dtchen_> i would try sudo apt-get --reinstall install libnss3-1d
<evilbuntu> im on it
<dtchen_> (but yes, you could also create the symlink, and then ldconfig)
<evilbuntu> ok now its there libnss3.so
<dtchen_> good
<dtchen_> restarting Firefox should get things running
<evilbuntu> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<evilbuntu> hahaha
<evilbuntu> not my day
<dtchen_> apt-get --reinstall install libnspr4-0d
<dtchen_> same symlink issue, probably
<evilbuntu> mnnn
<evilbuntu> woohooo
<evilbuntu> dtchen_: hugs
<evilbuntu> it works like a charm now
<evilbuntu> dunno why i got the symlink issues, its a brand new install
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: note that you can purge the adobe-flashplugin-nonfree from the partner repository and install the deb from Adobe's web site for Flash 10
<dtchen_> err, adobe-flashplugin*
<evilbuntu> but the partner repo had the newest i think
<evilbuntu> 10.x.x.x something
<dtchen_> oh, right, x86
<dtchen_> sorry, on amd64, so it can't be distributed in partner
<dtchen_> anyhoo, you should be good to go
<evilbuntu> well as soon as gnash does youtube perfectly im changing
<dtchen_> Gnash handles Youtube quite well in Jaunty, at least
<gaurav__> hey every one
<evilbuntu> i fucking tired of screwing around with such a simple thing
<dtchen_> err!
<dtchen_> s/Gnash/Swfdec
<dtchen_> /
<evilbuntu> ??
<dtchen_> having trouble getting the correct characters from the keyboard today
<evilbuntu> when gnash is good enough they should bundle it with firefox
<dtchen_> Swfdec tends to perform better than Gnash for Youtube IME
<evilbuntu> never heard of swfdec
<gaurav__> hey can any1 tell me how to go for voice and video chat in Xubutnu linux
<gaurav__> please
<evilbuntu> dtchen_: we need something that performs better than abobes flash also
<evilbuntu> my 1600 mhz pentium can barely play a fullscreen normal def movie in flash
<dtchen_> evilbuntu: well, could be your graphics driver, too
<dtchen_> newer versions of the graphics driver that I use hog the CPU much less
<evilbuntu> ahh yea
<evilbuntu> i should prolly just have used ubuntu and not xubuntu
<dtchen_> well, the problem you ran into affects Ubuntu and Xubuntu equally
<evilbuntu> i need the opensource radeon driver for my r250
<dtchen_> i reinstalled from 8.04.1 alternate, so i didn't experience that issue
<evilbuntu> hmm
<evilbuntu> i used alternate too
<dtchen_> 8.04, 8.04.1, or 8.04.2?
<evilbuntu> meh dunno
<evilbuntu> downloaded it some days ago
<evilbuntu> dtchen_: is there a cute lille gui gizmo to choose gfx driver on xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> evilbuntu: system->drivers
<evilbuntu> thats just the propritory drivers thingie
<evilbuntu> a cmd line utilty would also be fine
<evilbuntu> i just dont want to fumble with xorg.conf myself
<TheSheep> evilbuntu: it's empty anyways in recent versions
<Zeeron> Anyone have a recommendation for mounting a CD image?  Since it appears to be a CloneCD image (.cue/.img) I don't know how to mount it.
<TheSheep> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TheSheep> Zeeron: just mount the img
<rocko> why is it that you need a special distro to install on an xbox?
<TheSheep> rocko: different cpu architecture
<rocko> I thought it is a x86 processor
<rocko> not the xbox 360
<Zeeron> It's not an iso, so trying to "mount -t iso9660 -o loop foo.img /home/bar/destination doesn't work.
<rocko> the older one
<rocko> xbox 360 is powerpc I know
<Zeeron> Yeah, it says "Unable to identify CD-ROM format."
<Zeeron> And I've tried using ccd2iso, but I get error: "Unrecognized sector mode (6e) at sector 57945!"
<Zeeron> Thus it dies less than half-way through conversion.
<mnemonic76> Can anyone help me set up wireless under xubuntu
<mnemonic76> I have an old dell inspiron 2500 and a Netgear WG511v1. I have installed ndiswrapper, and the Netgear driver, and the card seems to be recognised.
<mnemonic76> Cant seem to figure out how to connect to my network thoughj
<rocko> I am talking about this xbox TheSheep
<rocko> http://www.xbreporter.com/xbox_system_specifications.php
<rocko> that uses an x86 processor
<rocko> it shouldn't need a special linux distro to install it on the xbox
<qwerkus> Hi: I'm here again looking for some software advice
<qwerkus> This time I need an application able to render part of a general picture out of small batches of tiles on request, just like google maps does
<qwerkus> any idea ?
<vidd> can anyon recommend a decent WYSIWYG html editor for *buntu?
<trece8> Is there somewhere the list of updates by day posted? (by the way, hi all)
<kaleva> hi
<kaleva> need some support
<vidd> ask away
<trece8> vidd... do you know if there is a list of package updates ordered by date of release?
<kaleva> I want connect permanetly to FTP, I mean I want to copy and past the file of my ftp as it would be a folder of my pc
<kaleva> i can do that in ubuntu, but i have some problems in xubuntu, I dunno exactly what i should look for
<TheSheep> kaleva: it's not that easy on xubuntu
<TheSheep> kaleva: you could probably use fuse to mount the ftp as a folder
<TheSheep> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<kaleva> thank thank thank, i gotta learn^^
<trece8> how do you work around the issue that some package update (that you don't know which is) crashed something and you want to UN-update that?
#xubuntu 2010-03-01
<likemindead> Anyone running Lucid? If so, likes & dislikes thus far?
<likemindead> Zzz...
<anom01y> Hi I have ubuntu 9.10, when I do apt-get update it gets to 92% then gives me a input/output error
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1816488
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code....
<_Techie_> morning
<psycho_oreos> arvo
<_Techie_> its actually 7:46pm here but i stil say morning
<psycho_oreos> lol
<psycho_oreos> for those living in the North America I gather? ;)
<Balsaq> hello _Techie_
<Balsaq> and psycho_oreos
<Balsaq> western MA usa
<_Techie_> may i be of any help today?
<Balsaq> well right now i somehow accidentally made the dadgum curser on my xchat really really fat
<Balsaq> where you print the spoken word, that cursor
<Balsaq> i hit a key and now it fat
<Balsaq> buggin the hech outta me
<_Techie_> i dont think i can help you with that
<Balsaq> yeah
<_Techie_> im prolly gonna get told off for this, but
<_Techie_> WATCH "REPO: THE GENETIC OPERA" IF YOU HAVENT OR IF YOUR BORED OF PLAIN OLD FILMS
<_Techie_> help make it a cult classic
<Balsaq> ah it was the insert key...fixed it
<Balsaq> who knew
<Balsaq> have you tried 10.04 _Techie_?
<_Techie_> no
<_Techie_> but im currently running win7 ultimate
<Balsaq> whoah!
<Balsaq> i got premium
<Balsaq> PM
<_Techie_> kk
<_Techie_> you start it
<psycho_oreos> hello Balsaq
<_Techie_> time to play some CoD4
<titan_ark> Hey! I am in a bit of a trouble. I changed some code in 2 files and saved em by the old name! Is there a way to recover the old files? I edited them in gedit =(
<TheSheep> titan_ark: only if you are using a version control system
<TheSheep> titan_ark: which is generally a great idea if you are writing code
<titan_ark> TheSheep, managed to recover them, there was a backup witha  trailing ~
<TheSheep> cool, but I would still learn to use a version control system
<titan_ark> TheSheep, okay. need to find out what that is
<TheSheep> titan_ark: try hgint.com, it's a good tutorial
<TheSheep> hginit.com
<TheSheep> titan_ark: it's especially useful if you plan to ever work as a programmer professionally
<titan_ark> TheSheep, :) cool thanks a ton!
<kangarooo> hello something wrong with my computer display settings. installed xubuntu 2 days ago. but 15min ago when started computer display settings was 800x600 and i cant change in setings->display to higher resolution couse higher resolution options are not showing
<psycho_oreos> assuming you did install the proprietary drivers for your video card/chip?
<TheSheep> kangarooo: what did you do just before that happened?
<kangarooo> changed grub. sudo mousepad etc/default/grub and changed to grub only be visible only 1 second. then sudo update-grub
<kangarooo> then restarted
<TheSheep> kangarooo: nothing else?
<TheSheep> kangarooo: any updates or anything?
<kangarooo> yes nothing else. only using firefox and skype. clean install. vlc installed ntfs config installed
<TheSheep> kangarooo: can you pastebin the output of the 'xrandr' command?
<kangarooo> i last 2 days iwe made 4 xubuntu installations for my friends :)
<kangarooo> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 2048 x 2048
<kangarooo> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<kangarooo>    800x600        60.3*
<kangarooo>    640x480        59.9
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheSheep> (for the future)
<TheSheep> kangarooo: now 'lspci | grep VGA' ?
<kangarooo> ah yes ok. im usually using one programm witch auto puts output to pastebin. its called pastebinit. :) ok
<kangarooo> but if its only one line then also pastebin ?
<TheSheep> no, paste it directly
<kangarooo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<TheSheep> kangarooo: ok, now
<TheSheep> kangarooo: 'lsmod | grep video'
<kangarooo> http://pastebin.com/uewnhqKk
<TheSheep> hmm... it looks good
<TheSheep> any external monitor?
<kangarooo> no
<TheSheep> kangarooo: what version of xubuntu is that?
<kangarooo> 9.10 2 days ago installed
<kangarooo> 2 days ago dowloaded. but still asking for 180mb of update
<TheSheep> kangarooo: I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:  Resolution with Intel graphics was correct in Intrepid or Jaunty (with no xorg.conf configuration) but is limited in Karmic
<kangarooo> i reinstalled also my laptop today and it asked only 148mb of updates but yesterday and after yesterday on PCs updates was 180mb
<kangarooo> but yesterday on this computer resolution was much bigger till 1400 something
<TheSheep> kangarooo: I would try that modeset trick in the /etc/defaults/grub
<kangarooo> i set from 10 to 1 GRUB_TIMEOUT="1"
<TheSheep> change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash modeset=0"
<kangarooo> sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub
<kangarooo> ok
<kangarooo> done so now i restart and come back
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> any luck?
<kangarooo> TheSheep: nothing changed. even in grub didnt saw any changes. video resolutions still showing only those 2 small resolutions
<TheSheep> update-grub2 maybe
<kangarooo> done now restarting
<kangarooo> oh wait forgot to look at grub :) but that doesnt change anything in resolutions
<TheSheep> ok, can you pastebing your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<TheSheep> pastebin
<kangarooo> why should i change grub if problem is not ingrub. i need resolution to work
<kangarooo> ok
<TheSheep> kangarooo: resolutions in Karmic are now detected by kernel on startup, and it's grub that passes parameters to kernel that may affect resolution detecting
<kangarooo> http://pastebin.com/9wNge4pP
<kangarooo> eh sory so long i was trying to get pastebinit to work. installed pastebinit and tryd pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log but it showed only link to http://pastebin.com
<TheSheep> kangarooo: this is a laptop or a desktop computer with a monitor screen?
<kangarooo> desktop pc with lcd wxga philips monitor
<kangarooo> 19" 1440x900
<TheSheep> it looks like the monitor suddenly stopped reporting correctly what resolutions it supports
<kangarooo> maybe somehow its possible to put old grub back? the one from clean install?
<TheSheep> it's not the grub
<kangarooo> yeah but maybe after update-grub it started thinking theres no monitor or lost some line
<TheSheep> can you try this command: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> it's: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900
<kangarooo> xrandr: cannot find mode 1440x900
<kangarooo> and tryd also xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 and it didnt showed anything
<TheSheep> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1440x900
<TheSheep> how about this one?
<kangarooo> xrandr: cannot find mode "1440x900"
<TheSheep> groan
<kangarooo> groan: command not found
<TheSheep> heh
<TheSheep> ok, lets try editing xorg.conf
<TheSheep> do: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> then copy the first example from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf%20--%20resolution%20lower%20than%20expected
<kangarooo> wow its empty
<TheSheep> yeah, it's autodetected by default
<TheSheep> we are going to disable autodetection
<kangarooo> all whats in the middle from line Change the default xorg.conf  till line To ? or from line To ?
<TheSheep> wait, i will make it
<TheSheep> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/184255/
<TheSheep> here
<TheSheep> put this in there
<TheSheep> save and logout and log back in
<kangarooo> why ctrl alt backspace isnt working anymore?
<TheSheep> somebody wanted to use it for something else and complained that it restarted his X
<kangarooo> ok im comming back
 * ablomen has hit ctrl+alt+backspace many, many times by accident
<ablomen> and i guess im not the only one
<ablomen> oh..
<TheSheep> ablomen: it's your fault! I hate you!
<ablomen> lol :P
<TheSheep> honestly, how can you press that by mistake?
<TheSheep>  those keys are pretty far apart
<Sysi-> i've never hitten it by accident, but missed it countless times
<TheSheep> hear hear
<ablomen> well, the home and end buttons are right above it on my laptop
<ablomen> so technicly its dell's fault!
<kangarooo> yes now all is good
<TheSheep> kangarooo: great!
<kangarooo> after log out the login screen showed better resolution
<kangarooo> thx a lot :) this problems solution would be making better use if posted to launchpad. maybe then ill post this problem or that wiki page should have this solution included?
<kangarooo> ur solution was different then in that page
<ablomen> TheSheep, you see! >> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000PGG0BM/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics
<TheSheep> ablomen: I still can't imagine what you need alt+ctrl+home and alt+ctrl+end for
<kangarooo> ablomen: will that keyboard also go in my old Yakumo laptop? are all laptop keybords the same?
<ablomen> TheSheep, move a window to the next-prev desktop
<ablomen> is default afaik
<ablomen> kangarooo, don't think so
<TheSheep> they all are different, pretty much
<kangarooo> TheSheep: maybe ur solution should also be uploadet to that page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf%20--%20resolution%20lower%20than%20expected  ?
<TheSheep> kangarooo: that's where I got it from
<TheSheep> kangarooo: I'm not that smart myself ;)
<kangarooo> no  ur solution was different then in that page
<TheSheep> kangarooo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:%20%20Autodetection%20results%20in%20reduced%20resolutions%20available
<TheSheep> kangarooo: I used this
<kangarooo> well this one looks more like ur solution but still some names are different and som more lines ur solution has
<TheSheep> it doesn't matter
<kangarooo> so witch line is the most important?
<kangarooo> i just found someone also has this problem and im writing ur solution
<kangarooo> wth in this new installation in firefox ctrl + shift + t opends bookmarks not reopens last closed tab
<subspider> i can't change my wallpapaer can you guys help me
<Sysi-> where is problem?
<Sysi-> can you get to desktop settings?
<subspider> yes i can
<subspider> but where do i apply
<subspider> if i clck right click on the desktop is there a option telling to chage wallpapaer but nothing happends
<Sysi-> what if you go to menu -> desktop settings
<subspider> yes i tryed that and the manu to choose my image apear but nothing happens
<subspider> Sysi, it's done
<Sysi-> you managed to do it?
<subspider> Sysi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838184 if you try xfdesktop --reload and signout and sig in it's done
<subspider> now i have a beutifull women in in my wallpaper
<subspider> heheheh
<kangarooo1> hello. something wrong. i installed for 4 friends xubuntu in last 2 days but 1 has now login problem. today he was in xubuntu but now cant log in. he enters password and then it logs in shows destop picture and logs out
<kangarooo1> ah no. we restarted computer and autologin is now working and log out and log in also works now. but something was wrong with that loging in
<robinking623> hello everyone
<robinking623> i have an old laptop, and i try to install xubuntu910 on it. with the "acpi=off noapic" i have already installed the system, but after reboot i can not start it. the whole screen is black, but i can start my deskop with "acpi=off noapic single" in recoverymode. what should i do nowß
<robinking623> btw, the laptop has celeron 2GHz with 512mb and intel 815 chipset
<robinking623> any ideas?
<Sysi-> you could ask on #ubuntu also
<charlie-tca> ideas
<charlie-tca> Does it work to add those to the menu line for normal startup?
<robinking623> Sysi-: i have already done. no ideas
<robinking623> charlie-tca: no. just by recovery mode startx works
<charlie-tca> No errors noted when you remove quiet splash from grub line?
<charlie-tca> Can you switch to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: oh, i dont know. because i never tried that
<charlie-tca> or are the tty's blank too
<robinking623> charlie-tca: ttys are all blank
<charlie-tca> Try removing quiet splash and adding acpi=off noapic in place of them
<robinking623> charlie-tca: ok
<charlie-tca> If that fails, try just removing quiet splash and see if there are any messages
<robinking623> charlie-tca: it works!
<charlie-tca> What version is this?
<charlie-tca> 9.10?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: but another problem is: my pcmcia-to-usb2.0 card does not work
<robinking623> charlie-tca: xubuntu910
<charlie-tca> One at a time.
<charlie-tca> To make the change permanent, edit /etc/default/grub .
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello, is it possible to install xubuntu via network?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> You can use netboot from :
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I checked the site, however didn't see info
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 10x
<charlie-tca> give me a minute to find it
<charlie-tca> here it is: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 10x again
<charlie-tca> and here for 64bit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<[BG]ZloboMiR> No, 32 is my stuff... so I need to burn mini.iso?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: what about the pcmcia-to-usb card?
<charlie-tca> [BG]ZloboMiR: like this - http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NetBoot
<charlie-tca> robinking623: Need someone else to help with that one. I don't know much about pcmcia
<robinking623> charlie-tca: ok. but thx a lot
<charlie-tca> np, glad I could help a little
<[BG]ZloboMiR> robinking623, is it a short story? Try me, altho I don't know much too
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: i have some problems with my pcmcia card
<[BG]ZloboMiR> robinking623, ok, listening
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Card for what, network?
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: and i can find it with lspci, but it doesnot work
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: for usb2.0
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Do you know the brand and model?
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: yes. O2 Micro. Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 Cardbus/SmartCardBus controller
<[BG]ZloboMiR> second...
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: i am googling too
<[BG]ZloboMiR> :)
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: maybe it is just the pcmcia controller, not the card
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: that means the Kernel does not recognize it
<[BG]ZloboMiR> robinking623, http://joro.geodar.com/diary/2005/12/17/248/ << it is on Bulgarian, but a laptop owner states that this card is supported under Linux
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Ето и информацията под Линукс:
<[BG]ZloboMiR> The fourth row below this
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: but the card works under ubuntu804
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, install it, then install over the xfce
<[BG]ZloboMiR> A bit ugly workaround, I agree
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: you mean kernel?
<robinking623> [BG]ZloboMiR: no~~~~~~~
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I mean to install the working distro, then change the graphical manager
<russell__> Afternoon folks.  Anyone around to help answer a question?
<Sysi-> yes, what's up
<russell__> sorry, I'll be abck in a second... just ran out of space on my / partition (oops)
<russell__> 10gb in syslog and messages... go figure?
<russell__> I'm having problems getting linksys network card working.  What sort of info do you need to help.
<russell__> ?
<russell__> lsusb shows the card but no wlan0 in iwconfig.  I haven't had this problem since 8.04 (ubuntu).  Does nm-applet work in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, it should
<russell__> ok, I might gve that a try... solved so many problems in Ubuntu.  Is there other options?  Baked in wireless support in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> You can use wicd, instead of Network-Manager
<russell__> pros/cons?
<charlie-tca> personal choice, mostly
<russell__> I'll check them both out.  I'm not the primary user of the computer, so ease of use is optimal (Id just write to the conf files if I knew I wouldn't have to fix it next time somthing went wrong)
<Chaiwalla> QUESTION - how do I stop Xubuntu from loading XChat & Orage up whenever the computer boots up?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, there should be something like Startup Applications
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Just wait a bit, installing now
<charlie-tca> uncheck them in Applications -> Settings -> Session and Startup
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yep, this one
<charlie-tca> Then uncheck "save session" when shutting down if they are running
<charlie-tca> Oh, That is the Application
<charlie-tca> autostart tab, too
<likemindead> Xubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 Live CD won't boot on my laptop. :-\
<robinking623> likemindead: F6, acpi=off and noapic
<likemindead> I'll give that a try. Thanks!
<robinking623> charlie-tca: pcmcia may need acpi or apic?
<charlie-tca> I don't think so, I think they are for power saving
<charlie-tca> suspend may not work
<charlie-tca> shutdown may give a line about shut down, and then hang. I don't think they affect pcmcia, though
<robinking623> charlie-tca: but apic = Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<charlie-tca> So what is it doing?
<likemindead> I've been using Xubuntu 9.10 since Alpha 6 with no serious issues on this laptop. :D
<likemindead> Really looking forward, as always, to upgrading.
<charlie-tca> likemindead: what video?
<charlie-tca> Oh! live cd. Give it about 20 minutes to bring up the desktop
<charlie-tca> seriously, 20 minutes
<likemindead> Yikes... maybe I'll wait 'til Beta...
<charlie-tca> The live cd is a little slower than normal. but after installation, it is faster than 9.10
<charlie-tca> It takes me 13-15 minutes to get the live desktop, but the boot time after installation is about 20 seconds
<likemindead> Score.
<dimuls> hi2all, i just installed xubuntu 9.10. xfwm4 doesn't run. i need to press alt+f2 and enter xfwm4 manually. how 2 make it load automatically?
<Chaiwalla> question - How can I access shared files on my Windows XP PC, from my Xubuntu laptop?  they both use the same router
<charlie-tca> Chaiwalla: use gigolo in Applications -> System
<downstairs> greetings, I was here asking about wifi prblems earlier... anyone able to help now?
<Chaiwalla> ok I'll check it
<Chaiwalla> thanks
<charlie-tca> or maybe it is called shared folders
<Chaiwalla> yeah, i see shared folders
<mr_pouit> (or maybe "remote filesystems"
<mr_pouit> )
<Chaiwalla> hmmm
<Chaiwalla> I don't see the folder in shared folders
<Chaiwalla> oh, I'll try remote filysystems
<Chaiwalla> mr_pouit - remote filesystems found the windows PC, but says "no shares found"
<charlie-tca> I think you have to set up the windows folders as shared, don't you?
<Chaiwalla> they are
<Chaiwalla> I just did it again too :-(
<subspider> hey Sysi do you know what is tha network manager that comes with xubuntu
<subspider> mine it's not on the system tray
<subspider> it dasapiear
<subspider> hey TheSheep  can you help me
<nwadawg> just installed 10.4 a3 on old work horse laptop, man it boots fast
#xubuntu 2010-03-02
<Chaiwalla> hey
<Chaiwalla> I got an OLD laptop.  500mhz, 64mb ram, Pentium 3
<Chaiwalla> what distro will make it into a fast web browser
<Chaiwalla> somebody installed Windows XP on it and its sloooooooooooow
<knome> Chaiwalla, with 64MB RAM i doubt any distro will make it fast
<knome> Chaiwalla, i mean, no distro will make it fast :P
<EndlessNameless> heh.. with 64 megs of ram id go for a nongraphical distro with lynx to browse. and even then expect it to lag at times
<Chaiwalla> what about crunchbang linux?
<Chaiwalla> or AntiX?
<EndlessNameless> Chaiwalla, i wouldnt know, i havent tried them. experiment and see what you like best
<genii> Chaiwalla: delilinux runs X on an old 486-66 I have
<pdg1> hey... I've been trying to find an app that downloads RSS feeds like Miro but is less hungry on resources
<Whopper> Does Xubuntu provide the xchat-gnome package?
<Presario2500> why does XChat keep loading on startup?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys ....how can i add a keyboard  layout in xubuntu 8.04 ?
<cobra-the-joker> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<mikubuntu> what could be the trouble that i can't seem to play .wmv files anymore?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ...i have a little problem here in Xubuntu 8.04
<cobra-the-joker> when i mount any vfat filesystem ..... all the arabic folder's names are like ?????? ?? ....any one knows how to solve that ?
<cobra-the-joker> any body here to answer :(
<TheSheep> cobra-the-joker: you need to check what encoding your vfat uses and pass it with the mount options
<Kangarooo> hello one of my friends acidenly removed xubuntu default menu. how to get i t bakc?
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: you mean removed from panel?
<Kangarooo> in add aplications to panel theres only xfce menu but theres no xubuntu default menu
<Kangarooo> yes removed from panel
<Kangarooo> i tryd google searching and cant find right answer
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: right-click on the panel, select 'add new items', select 'xfce menu' from the list (it's at the bottom)
<Kangarooo> but thats not the corect one.
<TheSheep> what's wrong with it?
<Kangarooo> thats xfce menu but not xubuntu default menu
<TheSheep> it's the same
<TheSheep> you can right-click on it and change the text and icon
<cobra-the-joker> TheSheep , its UTF-8 , how can i pass it to fstab ?
<TheSheep> I hate those ask-and-run users
<Kangarooo> im still here. i made another thing working. numlockx
<Kangarooo> ill post wishlist that numlockx on laptops is off but on pcs auto on
<TheSheep> !bugs | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mr_pouit> Kangarooo: use /etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu as menu file
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: ok i put that but it looks like its the same default xfce menu
<Kangarooo> couse choosing that didnt change anything
<mr_pouit> /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu is the xfce one, and /etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu is the xubuntu one ^^
<Kangarooo> do u know some picbin? ill upload picture of screenshot that that xubuntu .menu is selected
<cobra-the-joker> TheSheep , it worked after adding utf8 in the options tab ....ty
<mr_pouit> Kangarooo: If you use xfce4-screenshooter, there's an option to upload to one directly
<mr_pouit> (iirc)
<Kangarooo> ou cool. thats maybe from my wishlist :)
<Kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/95862d9b9d1149ac88f7de97c92fdfc8.php
<Kangarooo> it took time couse i was registering and tryd to translate french couse english page didint open
<mr_pouit> yeah, it's the default xubuntu menu
<mr_pouit> ah, you mean the menu icon/label?
<Kangarooo> ah now i understand. i just tryd that xfce and that changes menu icons and look.
<Kangarooo> then only icon was last thing confusing me
<Kangarooo> menu was showing like this when added xfce menu. so thouse are default settings anyway in xubuntu 9.10
<mr_pouit> yep, for the icon, put /usr/share/pixmaps/xubuntu-logo.png
<mr_pouit> and for the label, translate "Applications" in your system locale :)
<Kangarooo> nice. thx. now i learned a little more. tomorow or maybe if ill have time ill make video tutorials for installing and putting most commonly used programms
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: yeah i gave my friend to write it in russian. as you can see all was in russian. i installed xubuntu for him 2 days ago
<Kangarooo> ok thx bye for now. im going to my computer now. later ill come back here
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm witch asks for restart when updates are made? is it called restard?
<Kangarooo> and whats the name of programm witch on shutdown asks for password?
<Kangarooo> i mean restartd?
<cobra-the-joker_> Hey guys ...can i change the colour of the GTK theme ?
<eXpl0i7> cobra-the-joker: yes
<eXpl0i7> you must edit gtkrc file
<cobra-the-joker_> eXpl0i7 , tell me how please
<eXpl0i7> in theme folder
<eXpl0i7> go to theme folder
<cobra-the-joker_> eXpl0i7 , where is that
<eXpl0i7> /usr/share/themes
<cobra-the-joker_> eXpl0i7 , and then ?
<eXpl0i7> cobra-the-joker: go to http://xfce-look.org/
<eXpl0i7> and download some themes
<eXpl0i7> :)
<cobra-the-joker_> eXpl0i7 , i just wanted to change the colour ...cant i ?
<eXpl0i7> yes
<cobra-the-joker_> aha , ok ...i think i got it
<eXpl0i7> ex: /usr/share/stemes/Crux/gtk-2.0/
<eXpl0i7> and fing
<eXpl0i7> gtkrc file
<eXpl0i7> you must be root to edit file
<eXpl0i7> ex: sudo mousepad /usr/share/stemes/Crux/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<cobra-the-joker_> aha
<eXpl0i7> cobra-the-joker: go to http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GTK%2B_By_Example/Theming
<eXpl0i7> :)
<cobra-the-joker_> eXpl0i7 , ok
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm witch asks for restart when updates are made? is it called restartd?
<Kangarooo> and whats the name of programm witch on shutdown asks for password?
<slow-motion> hi
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: xfce4-session-logout
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: actually it's not exactly that, but you can run it with that command
<Kangarooo> so heres is one bug report. bug witch was bug on 5 computers. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restartd/+bug/530161 is then report for wrong programm then?
<Kangarooo> one in #ubuntu says (03:07:01 PM) theadmin: Kangarooo: First one is just update-manager
<Kangarooo> (03:07:17 PM) theadmin: Kangarooo: Second one is, uhm, gksu. It as well asks for all other passwords
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: ah, I thought you meant the one that starts when you click on the logout/shutdown icon/option in menu
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: I guess that's a bug for the update-manager
<Kangarooo> no no. the one witch after updates makes blue round arrow. and clicking it usually computer restarts.
<TheSheep> that's update-manager
<Kangarooo> ah. i was searching ubuntu restart and found restartd so i put bug report for wrong programm then. ok ill add the update-manager
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: I changed it to update-manager in that bug, if you don't mind
<Kangarooo> aah. i also added  :D
<Kangarooo> heres another bug witch afects sessions and startup . https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/530160 whats name of this process?
<TheSheep> I think it's ok to leave it as xfce4-session
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: in that first bug. how did u changed to update-manager (Ubuntu) ? i added update-manager without ubuntu. how to add programms to be affected in ubuntu?
<mr_pouit> that's not really a bug, it's the file choose that uses gtk (which uses gio, and thus is able to see windows partitions)
<Kangarooo> i wanted to add gksu (ubuntu) but dont know how to find gksu in ubuntu. i found only gksu and added that. but maybe then that doesnt change anything since i got messege that gksu is using other bugreporting
<mr_pouit> while thunar and the rest of the desktop still uses thunar-vfs, that can only see partitions on removable drivers
<mr_pouit> *drives
<Kangarooo> but that is a bug couse from thunar i cant acces windows on clean instalation but from seesions adding startup and browsing i can add and see windows partition
<Kangarooo> also strange that gigolo is on clean install but i cant connect
<Kangarooo> using gigolo to windows partition
<Kangarooo> now ill write about that a bug report :)
<mr_pouit> not needed, that's a known issue
<mr_pouit> it'll be fixed in xfce 4.8 (with thunar ported to gio as well)
<Kangarooo> when will that come out?
<mr_pouit> scheduled for june 2010
<Kangarooo> wouldnt be easyr to remove gigolo and put just ntfs-config intead? what gigolo has what ntfs config doesnt? ntfs config already now works
<mr_pouit> network support
<Kangarooo> like network neighborhood i can see?
<Kangarooo> hmm i would like to get then gigolo work now and look at that. how then to get gigolo now work? when it works and i connect to windows partition does the partition all the time shows in thunar? automaticaly? and what about networks? automatically shown in thunar?
<Kangarooo> but in gigolo to connect to networks i need to put them manually in bookmarks?
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit:  ?
<mr_pouit> no, they won't show in thunar I think
<mr_pouit> (http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6)
<Psilocybin_Elf> Quick question guys: does Xubuntu 9.10 include PulseAudio or ALSA?
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm gonna install it on my brother's laptop, but heard about Pulse's problems
<ablomen> Psilocybin_Elf, you can remove everything pulse, not sure if its in there by default too btw
<mr_pouit> iirc, there's no pulseaudio by default in xubuntu 9.10
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok, thanx :-)
<Psilocybin_Elf> Is it still using ALSA by default then?
<TheSheep> yes
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok cool :-)
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cheers guys
 * genii sips and thinks about mushroom fairies
 * Psilocybin_Elf winks. ;-)
<Kangarooo> ok i have interesting question. how to make xubuntu more faster? i could remove some starting aplications like print queue applet and xfce power manager.  but that will only make startup faster but will it also make started xubuntu use less resources? what else i could remove? maybe Xfce volume Daemon?
<TheSheep> if you don't print, you can remove cups daemon
<ghoztly> I found the volume control applet (xfce4-mixer or something like that) on the panel to always appear high whenever I do a "top" operation.  Thus I removed it from the panel.
<TheSheep> well, if you have little memory, then removing applications will make things faster -- as they will free some memory. But if you have 0.5GB or more, you won't notice a difference
<mr_pouit> you can also uncheck gnome compatibility in the last tab of settings > session and startup dialog
<TheSheep> ghoztly: powertop is pretty good for checking what is using lots of resources
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: using a lighter web browser, like chromium, makes it seem a lot faster too
<ghoztly> There is a chipcardd4 process that is forever consuming 1% or more of CPU.  I don't HAVE a credit/bank card reader.  I think it appeared when I installed Gnu-Cash.
<ghoztly> Opera is MUCH faster than Firefox/Seamonkey.  Up to a point, because after extended use Opera becomes a hog!
<Sysi-> midori <3
<Kangarooo> i think this could be worth a new wiki. or even writing a new programm witch sends reports of more consuming programms
<Kangarooo> im not jet familiar how to corectly start a new ubuntu wiki page so maybe someone has idea where hould it be made. in witch subsection of what? xubuntu page or overall performance wiki page?
<ghoztly> I googled chipcardd4 once, and for more than one release of Ubuntu it is a bug on Launchpad. Convoluted process to disable, thus it is still on my system.
<ghoztly> I find that the file access dialogs of Xubuntu appears to be very slow - they appear, then seem to ponder for quite a few seconds before displaying the folder contents.  Is there a way of speeding that up?
<Kangarooo> i want to upload var/log/apt/term.log to bug report but launchpad says error canot upload empty file. i tryd sudo mousepad var/log/apt/term.log and it opened and its not empty. so i tryd to copy to home dir to upload from there but got error Failed to copy "/var/log/apt/term.log" to "/home/kng/term.log". Failed to open "/var/log/apt/term.log" for reading (Permission denied). Do you want to skip it?
<Kangarooo> how to copy these root only files?
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> Copy them using sudo cp to your /home/Desktop, then sudo chown to you as the the owner. Then you can attach it
<charlie-tca> Thanks for doing that. Hopefully, it will get this thing fixed, too.
<charlie-tca> I did not know  that was a root only file. I need to add that to my responses when I ask for the file.
<Kangarooo> no just maybe system could be made different. i dont know maybe for security reasons reading is also not awailable. but is that a security reason? thats only a log file. also i think any file should be able to read/upload but only sudo writes.
<charlie-tca> I don't know why the file is root owned. That is how Ubuntu made it. We just use it as they designed it.
<Kangarooo> where can i find wiki editing help? i need to comment some lines but i cant find any wiki ubuntu manual
<deathcannon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/Formatting
<deathcannon> try that
<rcscomp> Can anyone tell me how I can setup my F1-F4 keys to be used to switch workspaces?  I know how to map the function keys, but not sure what to map them to.
<Kangarooo> ctrl+f1/f2
<rcscomp> Kangarooo: are you saying I map f1 to point to ctrl+f1?
<Kangarooo> it works for me on clean install
<rcscomp> Kangarooo: ah, but I don't want to have to push ctrl.
<Kangarooo> mmm ok that maybe in keyboard shortcuts can be changed
<rcscomp> Kangarooo: I looked at the keyboard shortcuts, but there is not anything setup there.  The default mappings are setup "deeper" in the settings.  The problem is, I don't know what to map the keys to.
<Kangarooo> hmm but in keyboard shortcuts i dont even see ctrl+f1/f2 .. ok that i dont know
<rcscomp> Is there a command that I could type to switch workspaces?
<rcscomp> if so, then I can do the mappings.
<Kangarooo> i think yes couse all works with commands but i dont know witch are in this situation correct ones
<rcscomp> Kangarooo: thanks for your help, I am going to see if #xfce might be able to shed some light on this
<rcscomp> Kangarooo: FYI, the ctrl+f1/f2, etc. keybindings are in settings -> window manager -> keyboard.  I modified them to just be F1, F2, etc. and it works.
<Kangarooo> aaaaah cool. but thats bad that in 2 places keyboard shortcuts can be modified. previusly i was looking in settings->keyboard
<slow-motion> bye
<revmns> question: I have downloaded xubuntu iso twice and tried it on 2 diff systems. I continue to get corrupt package errors - any ideas
<Myrtti> have you checked the md5sum after the download and after burning?
<revmns> everything chks out fine
<Myrtti> torrents are the best method of downloading, bittorrent has error detection and correction built in
<revmns> i downloaded via xubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> What version?
<under> Hi
<under> Is there a search box applet for xfce like spotlight in mac or desk-bar in gnome?
<charlie-tca> There is an app called catfish in Applications -> Accessories. I don't know spotlight, myself.
<under> Ok, i asking for a applet wich can be integrated on the pannel
<TheSheep> you can use any gnome panel applet, with the xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<TheSheep> I think that tracker also has a search app that sitx in the systray
<TheSheep> sits*
<under> YES
<under> ops
<under> Hi
<under> Xubuntu can't see my usb drive
<under> Can anyone help me?
#xubuntu 2010-03-03
<raj>  GUYS i HAVE finally completed my AUDIO FIX post on the forums. if any of you are having problems with the sound. follow the steps in this link: you can thank me later :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8789064   3 STEPS are provided try them and see if any works for you:)
<raj> hey guys what do you use instead of gedit in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> mousepad
<leming> can i pull a serial number out of my OS...this computer has no serial nuymber on it?
<leming> all stickers gone?
<EndlessNameless> why would someone ask a question, wait 2 minutes and then part the channel?
<EndlessNameless> makes no sense
<raevol> EndlessNameless: some people don't use IRC much, they don't understand how it works
<EndlessNameless> ahh yeah, i suppose so. still strikes me as kind of impatient.
 * genii does a sudo lshw -C system | grep serial:
<Balsaq> good evening Legends of The Code...
<Evet> how to change xfce's default file manager?
<gil> How do I figure out a version of a package in a Terminal?
<Sysi-> aptitude show $package
<Gil_> Thanks a lot.
<Balsaq> what id the terminal command, which will tell me the serial number of my computer?
<Balsaq> id=is*
<knome> Balsaq, serial number?
<Balsaq> hey
<Balsaq> a girl want me to do soemthing to her computer...gateway wants to know the serial number...it has none on the case or in the case?
<Balsaq> so i wonder if a terminal command would reveal it
<Balsaq> now someone telle me: dmidecode
<Balsaq> hmmm maybe it will work
<bazhang> didn't someone in ##linux just suggest something?
<Balsaq> that is what i just said!
<Balsaq> 05:12
<Balsaq> i asked it in 2 places
<Sysi>  sudo lshw -C system | grep serial:
<bazhang> perhaps if you explained the 'something' you want to do, it would be more helpful
<Sysi> someone asked here earlier :)
<Balsaq> thank you Sysi
<Balsaq> that is different than the person suggsted in linux, it will be nice 2 have 2 chances
<Balsaq> bazhang: what i want to do is learn how to retrieve a serial number when there is no visible one on the computer case. i think betweeen the 2 answers i got, i will be able to retrieve the serial number.
<bazhang> Balsaq, why would you need it is the question
<Balsaq> becasue she has asked to to do a complete reinstallation and i cannot locate the correct drivers from gateway unless i give them a serial number.
<Balsaq> well... thank you all for taking interest in this question.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello, it is me again. Installed xubuntu successfully on a bit ancient machine, 600MHz, 256RAM, 10GB HDD 5400. However, there isn't seem to be Bulgarian BDS keyboard layout, just two phonetics. BDS is present in ubuntu and kubuntu however. Ideas?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Could changing keyboard type (i. e. US, US International, etc.) affect available layouts?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hmph, quite quiet today :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Um, anyone?
<Kangarooo> just try something changing. try changing layouts try adding language
<Kangarooo> [BG]ZloboMiR: i think ading language will help. left click top panlel add new items
<Kangarooo> Keyboard layouts
<[BG]ZloboMiR> ok, just a moment, the machine in ? is already deployed on the first floor :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Ah, the gadjet you mean
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Added it
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And from there selected Ctrl+Shift as key for changing
<[BG]ZloboMiR> But it is still only phonetic
<Kangarooo> then go in its properties (left click icon properties)
<Kangarooo> what? gadjet? maybe in ur language its gadgjed
<Kangarooo> add language
<[BG]ZloboMiR> just a moment
<[BG]ZloboMiR> will try chat from there..
<Kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot634.php [BG]ZloboMiR
<lubka> Hello, it is me, Zlobi
<lubka> Start over pls
<TheSheep> lubka: pardon?
<lubka> Kangarooo, was about to explain about adding kbd layout :)
<lubka> I am [BG]Zlobomir, this is the PC in ?
<lubka> So, I am clicking on the flag, Properties, Add, there is no BDS under Bulgaria, just two phonetics
<lubka> xubuntu , forgot to mention
<lubka> xubuntu 9.10, forgot numlock
<Kangarooo> for numloc to alway be on on start install numlockx or numlocx
<lubka> this is minor :)
<lubka> Letś fix BDS
<Kangarooo> whats BDS?
<lubka> BDS = Bulgarian National Standart.It is alternative kbd layout, widely used
<lubka> I can give you the map
<Kangarooo> no no i dont know how to fix something :)
<Kangarooo> i know only bug reporting for now
<Kangarooo> post bug to launchpad
<lubka> Say, if in BG phonetic С is on S key, in BDS S is on I (right to U) key
<lubka> Well, this is not a bug, I would call it mising function
<lubka> Do you have ubuntu or kubuntu around?
<lubka> You can check the Bulgarian layouts there
<lubka> Or can I edit sone conf file?
<lubka> Which, where?
<bazhang> lubka, have you asked in #ubuntu-bg ?
<lubka> Но, гоод идеа :)
<lubka> 10ь
<lubka> good idea :)
<bazhang> np
<lubka> 10x and bye
<lubka> I just founded #xubuntu-bg :)
<lubka> no one there
<bazhang> 'founded' ?
<lubka> made the channel ;)
<bazhang> you'd need the Ubuntu irc council approval for that
<lubka> No, I mean there is not much helpthere
<kora> hi, i'm using karmic and i tried to remove the gtk menus in the windows.  i tried to put "export GTK_MODULES=globalmenu-gnome" in my bashrc, zshrc and profile, after logoff/reboot the menus still are there. where would be the place to put this so it works?
<lubka> kora, if I understand right, you installed KDE over Gnome and want to remove Gnome
<lubka> There is not an automated way for this afaik
<deathcannon> here's the wiki if this is what you meant?
<deathcannon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<bazhang> also !purekde
<lubka> good that there is a list already :)
<kora> lubka: no, i only have xfce. what i want is to set the environment variable before xfce is loaded. this variable removes all menu bars from any gtk windows
<kora> it is required for xfce-globalmenu plugin to work
<deathcannon> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/FAQ
<deathcannon> check the 10th entry
<kora> that crashes my xfce
<kora> i tried that
<kora> i had a setup on 9.04 where i put the export line in my .profile
<kora> this worked
<deathcannon> hmm, odd
<kora> but it seems to not work on 9.10 anymore (don't ask me why)
<kora> *rebooting
<lubka> All: regarding BDS, fixed. It is just not very user-friendly to select just Bulgaria to have it. I was opening it as a menu :)
<lubka> bye and thanks to all for help
<Kangarooo> omfg. another bug.
<jarnos> My removable drive is not automounted anymore, even if set to be.
<Kangarooo> i installed chrome since theres 1px firefox bug- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/530034
<Kangarooo> but ithought the pidgin doesnt understand witch is default browser so i made bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/531325
<Kangarooo> but actually i just opened about window of keyboard layout plugin and clicked button Heres more plugins. and it also opened in firefox..
<Kangarooo> so not pidgin doesnt understands witch is default but whole xubuntu doesnt understands
<deathcannon> did you try going through settings->preferred applications and setting it there?
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+bug/531325
<Kangarooo> deathcannon: chrome on 1st start asked do i want it to be default and i put that.
<Kangarooo> as in bug is written yes i checked prefered apps and chrome is checked there
<mr_pouit> then that's a pidgin bug
<Kangarooo> no couse in xubuntu programm. wtf.. ive already wrote
<mr_pouit> yeah, so that's a pidgin but because it doesn't care of xfce's preferences
<Kangarooo> ive clicked keyboard layout about window. theres button Other plugins awailable
<Kangarooo> ive clciked it and again in ff
<Kangarooo> so its maybe also a pidgin problem but definatly a xubuntu problem
<mr_pouit> did you try to close & reopen your session first?
<Kangarooo> xubuntu also doesnt care for its preferences. yes i restarted pc
<deathcannon> try removing ff then?
<mr_pouit> and check which browser is by default at the system level: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Kangarooo> im gonna still need it. thats not a solution
<Kangarooo> There are 2 choices for the alternative x-www-browser (providing /usr/bin/x-www-browser).  Selection    Path                    Priority   Status-----------------------------------------------------------* 0            /usr/bin/firefox-3.5     40        auto mode  1            /usr/bin/firefox-3.5     40        manual mode 2            /usr/bin/google-chrome   35        manual mode Press enter to keep the current choice[*], or type selection number:
<mr_pouit> then select the one you want
<Kangarooo> then write in istallation that xubuntu is unable to understand whats set in settings
<deathcannon> you can just temporarely remove ff to make troubleshooting easier
<Kangarooo> no better then write in installation that it doesnt works. dont suggest to everyone to do theese commands to make chrome default.
<Kangarooo> im ok with not using special commands but someking of bug there is and a solution needs to come with next update
<deathcannon> sorry, i for one ca't understand  what you are saying
<Kangarooo> what would u do if 100 peolpe now comes in channel and asks about this same problem? again give this command to set it manually? there are already 100 people who just happen not to be in this channel. so a bug needs to be removed
<deathcannon> well, it works for me
<mr_pouit> same here
<knome> Kangarooo, it's a bug in pidgin, not xubuntu.
<mr_pouit> it doesn't mean there's no bug
<bazhang> a bug with chrome?
<Kangarooo> 5 days ago i installed xubuntu for 4 friends. i can also go to their computers and do the same thing again. install chrome add as default open link.
<bazhang> chrome is not part of xubuntu, is it?
<mr_pouit> it not even part of the repositories (only in lucid)
<Kangarooo> knome: if u read then ull see that i opened also a link from keyboard plugin about window. its a xubuntu bug
<mr_pouit> *it's
<bazhang> Kangarooo, you are using lucid?
<Kangarooo> 9.10
<bazhang> Kangarooo, and how was chrome installed?
<Kangarooo> from http://www.google.com/chrome
<bazhang> that's not a supported installation afaik
<Kangarooo> wait ill give screenshot what else i clicked so no one again says its pidgin only bug.
<mr_pouit> anyway, if you want, file a bug for your keyboard layout about window, but add all info needed to reproduce it
<bazhang> !bug > Kangarooo
<Kangarooo> this is where i clicked and it opened still in FF http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-244.php
<ubottu> Kangarooo, please see my private message
<Kangarooo> Here more news.. when i clicked open large picture as in here http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-427.php it opened in chrome
<Kangarooo> so some programms read one settings other read other settings
<Kangarooo> where bugs for xubuntu are filled? Xubuntu does not use Launchpad for bug tracking.
<mr_pouit> you need to file bugs against packages, not projects
<mr_pouit> so use the link "also affects package", not "also affects projects"
<mr_pouit> "also affects distribution" (not packages, it doesn't exist)
<Kangarooo> i have only Also affects project Also affects distribution Nominate for releaseA
<Kangarooo> ah ok so distribution
<Kangarooo> then whats the name of this programm? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-244.php
<mr_pouit> probably xfce4-xkb-plugin
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm gonna be installing 9.10 on my bro's laptop later (I'm using 8.10 on mine) but I hear there's issues with Flash in 9.10
<Psilocybin_Elf> Should I install 8.10 instead..? Is it more stable?
<Sysi> there shouldn't be more problems that in flash overall
<Sysi> if you want stable, 8.04 is lts
<Sysi> but next, 10.04 will replace it
<Sysi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Sysi> lets see how long it's supported
<bazhang> 18 months
<Kangarooo> yes Psilocybin_Elf i made one bug about flash also. theres link on video. but it doesnt affect youtube. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/530062
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok, that's cool
<Psilocybin_Elf> I was just wondering, as long as 9.10 can play YouTube vids ok then it should be cool
<Kangarooo> it only affected only one websites flash for now. speedtest
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> How long will 9.10 be supported for?
<Kangarooo> if ull experience some more flash flickering find that bug and add video or link
<Kangarooo> it doesnt matter. on next realease ill upgrade :)
<bazhang> non-lts 18 months
<Kangarooo> yes some specific date
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok
<Kangarooo> i mean some specific count of months
<Psilocybin_Elf> 8.10 is April isn't it?
<Kangarooo> 8.04 comes in month nr 4. 8.10 comes in month nr 10
<Kangarooo> no month nr 10 is october
<Kangarooo> first nr is year in row. second nr is month of comming out. and comming out happens every 6 months
<Kangarooo> so only 04 and 10 occurs
<Psilocybin_Elf> I should update more regularly
<Psilocybin_Elf> But I never get round to it...
<Psilocybin_Elf> 8.10 seemed pretty stable to me
<Psilocybin_Elf> So I stuck with it
<Kangarooo> to me too
<Psilocybin_Elf> Had I known 9.10 didn't use PulseAudio I would've upgraded sooner
<Psilocybin_Elf> That's what put me off...horror stories from Ubuntu users about PulseAudio
<Kangarooo> where horror in there? tell me :)
<Psilocybin_Elf> Just ppl saying how horrible Pulse was....clippy sound, etc.
<Psilocybin_Elf> No sound output & stuff
<Psilocybin_Elf> ALSA works fine for me
<Balsaq> good morning Xubuntu...
<Kangarooo> its 16L14 in latvia
<Kangarooo> and its snowing
<Psilocybin_Elf> Holy drok!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Snowing.......Spring has arrived here
<Kangarooo> what is drok?
<Kangarooo> where ar u?
<Psilocybin_Elf> UK
<jarnos> I guess hald was crashed
<PimR> I'm runnin
<PimR> 
<Balsaq> i am in the eastern usa...lots of snow here-iam freezing
<Balsaq> new england...
<PimR> I'm running VMware Version 2.0 (116369), just installed Xubuntu 9.10 amd64, instalation is fine, but installing vmware-tools breaks the whole install
<PimR> won't go past log-in screen, as if x11 is broken
<PimR> installed gcc and all, but the script can't build some parts of the tool
<Balsaq> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<PimR> running vmware fusion on mac osx as host
<Balsaq> oh sorry
<PimR> its ok
<PimR> maybe just should upgrade my vmware
<Kangarooo> what for u need vmware? maybe if good reason ill use it too
<PimR> well I use vmware fusion to run xubuntu in OS X.
<mr_pouit> PimR: what's the symptoms? Does it display the blue loading screen with sparkles?
<PimR> yes
<PimR> and then flickers
<PimR> and I get the log in screen again
<Kangarooo> ive found a new bug. screensaver not working. and another one- no place to remove screen getting black
<deathcannon> PimR: try selecting the other Xfce session when logging in, there might be two
<mr_pouit> Kangarooo: gnome-screensaver won't auto-enable in 9.10, that's a known issue
<PimR> there are two, both do the same
<PimR> and why are there two :P
<mr_pouit> PimR: try to disable/uninstall xsplash, and see if it improves (sudo mv /usr/bin/xsplash /usr/bin/xsplash.disabled)
<PimR> will do
<mr_pouit> PimR: because one is the xfce session, and the other is a symbolic link called default.desktop (used by gdm to know which one is the default session). And in xubuntu, default.desktop points to xfce.desktop.
<mr_pouit> (that's why gdm thinks there are two session =])
<PimR> ok, but why should one work, and the other not
<mr_pouit> both work (or do not work :p)
<deathcannon> well, i managed to screw up my session and just logged in with the other and it worked...
<PimR> Well it broke when I installed vmware-tools
<PimR> but I read on the net that it also occured just by changing desktop resolutions
<Kangarooo> where can i change screen after some minutes to go black?
<PimR> so gonna check that first
<PimR> (gota fresh install)
<PimR> yep
<PimR> I just broke it with adjusting the resolution
<mr_pouit> yeah, so try to disable xsplash
<Kangarooo> my friend to who i installed xubuntu 9.10 5 days ago watched movie and he say after a while screen goes black. how to make not that happen while watching video or at least where to remove it?
<deathcannon> Kangarooo: specifics?
<Kangarooo> hess watching movie and screen goes black after a while. then he moves mouse and he can see movie again
<deathcannon> that sounds like the default screensaver to me...
<Kangarooo> itryd if its screensaver- put one screen saver to be after 1min. we waited and and screensaver didint came up after 1min
<Kangarooo> not after 2min
<deathcannon> what player is he using?
<PimR> nice that works mr_pouit
<PimR> what makes it break?
<mr_pouit> xsplash uses the maximum resolution available. In the meantime, xfce4-settings-helper sets the resolution wanted by the user
<mr_pouit> something goes wrong between them I guess
<Kangarooo> deathcannon: vlc and about 10 to 15 min waiting makes screen black. but not screensaver. screensaver is put matrix and after 1min\
<mr_pouit> and X crashes => returns to the login screen
<Kangarooo> and screensaver doesnt comes up
<Kangarooo> at least not that one. maybe screensaver it is and he cant read somehow seetings put in screensaver settings
<Kangarooo> the default screesiver timer if i remember coretly was 5 min yes?
<deathcannon> have your tried using another player and other video files?
<Kangarooo> other players not tried other videos tryd yes. other videos cant change that.. other player can?
<Kangarooo> so is there somwhere possible in some gui settings to change blank screen coming up?
<deathcannon> try some other players to see if the same problem still persists
<Kangarooo> so its not possible to remove black screen coming up? then its a bug that theres no settings gui
<deathcannon> try another player so we can narrow down the problem
<Kangarooo> ok ill try other
<Kangarooo> then i can give result after 1h couse now is hockey on. ok?
<Kangarooo> ah ill just put video to play silent. results in 20min
<Kangarooo> so ill try movie player
<PimR> well thanx for the fix mr_pouit
<PimR> im off
<Kangarooo> Latvia 5:3 Russia in hockey woohoo :)
<Kangarooo> deathcannon: Tryd movie player and after 10 min not screensaver turns on but monitor turns off
<deathcannon> the whole monitor turn off or it goes to standby?
<Kangarooo> eeem to standby? whats the difference? well when mouse is moved then monitor turns on again
<Kangarooo> im confused
<deathcannon> okay, so then it's definitely standby mode. have a look at the power manament settings make sure the sleep timeout is set to never
<Kangarooo> i dont have power management settings
<Kangarooo> aaah i found it in settings manager
<Kangarooo> why its not in just settings.. :( icould already 1h ago change then that
<deathcannon> because it's different :)
<Kangarooo> ah here is both display sleep and monitor turning off.. i think they should be together with screensaver settings
<deathcannon> they are in regular ubuntu
<deathcannon> just a little quirk of xubuntu i guess
<Kangarooo> well here somthing to make change to :)
<Kangarooo> what programming language is neede to know how to change/programm that?
<Kangarooo> im sick of full bugs maybe i can somehow start changin something with tutorials
<deathcannon> if you really want to change that much you should probably try another distro
<Kangarooo> no. lets make xubuntu better
<Kangarooo> xubuntu i like
<knome> Kangarooo, programming language depends on the app where the bug is at
<knome> Kangarooo, do you have any experience in programming?
<Kangarooo> html and php only. tryd ruby on rail alittle. my work is more with advertisment project managment
<knome> then you probably should try starting with learning maybe some python
<knome> and gtk stuff
<knome> is there anything PARTICULAR you'd like to fix?
<knome> i mean, like some app having many bugs
<deathcannon> he doesn't actually mean bugs... more like design features
<PimR> yeah
<deathcannon> like putting a button for the power managment with the screensaver-settings
<knome> right, well is there any particular apps you think need more features?
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-xkb-plugin/+bug/531325 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/531262 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/530050 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/530034 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/529422
<PimR> wall of text hits you for 100000
<deathcannon> o_o
<deathcannon> too much pasting
<Kangarooo> some of them needs programming some only making changes and making good packages. so packagin ill also need to learn
<knome> Kangarooo, https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Developer_Guide for fixing stuff in firefox.
<Kangarooo> ok im writing it all down. notes
<PimR> gl with that
<PimR> byebye
<mr_pouit> which ones are packaging issues?
<knome> Kangarooo, and what comes for the xfce4-xkb-plugin, you probably should try adding a bug in the xfce bugzilla (bugs.xfce.org) and volunteer in fixing/coding the feature in, and you should get more info on how to start.
<mr_pouit> (no, it's not a bug in xfce4-xkb-plugin, please don't)
<knome> wishlist?
<knome> :P
<Kangarooo> bad package becouse it contains bad settings. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/531262 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/530034
<mr_pouit> knome: this needs to be reproduced with an official package in lucid before (e.g. not chrome installed from a third party package in karmic)
<knome> mr_pouit, aight.
<slow-motion> hi
<[BG]ZloboMiR> hi
<[BG]ZloboMiR> slow-motion, just ask your ? after hi using coma, saves time :)
<charlie-tca> Maybe slow-motion is just saying hi, though, without a question, today.
<charlie-tca> Hello, [BG]ZloboMiR
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Maybe... :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I thought that a person enters a support channel only for help...
<charlie-tca> No, many just idle in here, and say hi / goodbye coming and going
<charlie-tca> Although it is impossible to know who is wanting help, too, when all they say is "hi"
<[BG]ZloboMiR> that's why I didn't leave :)
<charlie-tca> +1 for [BG]ZloboMiR
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yep, that was my point
 * charlie-tca thinks it is valid, too
<[BG]ZloboMiR> If they just come and say hi and look for smo alive... :D
<slow-motion> then they kill him and eat him
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Exactly ;)
<Balsaq> the command: sudo lshw -c system | grep serial:                    failed to produce a serial number on the computer..any ideas?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Balsaq, illegal xfce copy?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Being more serious, seems like you are trying to start wireless
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And you need newer kernel?
<Balsaq> no
<Balsaq> just trying to pull a serial number off a mchine that doesnt have one anywhere on the case
<Balsaq> also tried this    dmidecode
<Balsaq> no good either
<[BG]ZloboMiR> this is gm independant, lemme see, I am on KDE
<Balsaq> she is on ubuntu
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, here it jumped shortly over drvices like pci and scsi
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And gave a blank row
<Balsaq> gave a bunch a nothing...stuff like...no dimm  no dimm   no dimm
<[BG]ZloboMiR> pls run sudo lshw -version
<[BG]ZloboMiR> B.02.14 here
<Balsaq> its ubuntu 8.10
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 9.10 kubuntu
<Balsaq> i installed it for her myself
<Balsaq> ubuntu 8.10
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, try sdo apt-get install lshw
<[BG]ZloboMiR> should update
<Balsaq> one moment please
<Balsaq> its not online will that still work
<[BG]ZloboMiR> No
<[BG]ZloboMiR> It needs I-net connection
<[BG]ZloboMiR> May I ask why do you need a serial number?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Seems a bit cosmetic
<[BG]ZloboMiR> this is not windows, so it is not required
<Balsaq> yes i know
<Balsaq> on phone with her
<Balsaq> i installed buntu-she cant handle it-and we are trying to reinstall her old windows-but i need to get the drivers and cannot w/o the serial number according to the manufacturer
<Balsaq> so that package, is a package that allows me to run a command that will then allow me to see the serial number?
<charlie-tca> Try looking in the bios?
<Balsaq> yes i did
<Balsaq> trying to figure out why someone ditched their serial number....
<charlie-tca> My system gives me serial: System Serial Number
<charlie-tca> It doesn't actually give a number, though
<charlie-tca> If it has windows, what about looking at the system screen?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't it give a serial number?
<Balsaq> i wiped out windows when i installed buntu in it
<Balsaq> on purpose
<Balsaq> it was loaded with virus
<Balsaq> she likes the buntu...but misses some stuff she can't fugure out...she cant handle buntu
<Balsaq> we were all hoping she would like buntu
<Balsaq> but if this issue keeps up much longer...she is gonna be keeping buntu!
<Balsaq> which is alright by me!
<clutch> what are you trying to do Balsaq?
<Balsaq> use linux software or commands to pull aserial number out of a desktop computer...that appears to have lost it
<Balsaq> i am trying to determine the serial numbner of a destop computer
<Balsaq> someone removed it from the machine case
<Balsaq> i installed ubuntu 8.10 in the computer myself a couple months ago
<Balsaq> when people at work bring their virus filled boxes to me...i offer buntu....this lady wanted to try it, but in this case, she want to try fighting virus' all over again
<clutch> So you need a Windows serial?
<clutch> Just call their support line and tell them you lost it.  They'll probably give you one.
<Balsaq> nope...i ned the serial number to her computer itself
<clutch> I did it once, it was awesome
<clutch> Orly...
<clutch> Idk then.
<Balsaq> no gateway will not tell me the correct dirvers until i give them the serial number ..period amen
<Balsaq> and without the correct drivers i will not install windows back inti her computer
<Balsaq> whoever took the serial number off it also took the model id off it too
<clutch> Wow, that's crazy.  Try googling the make and model along with windows drivers?
<clutch> oh wow
<clutch> lol
<Balsaq> all the model info is also gone
<Balsaq> somw jag off really screwed it up
<clutch> Somebody doesn't want you to fix that machine, lol.
<clutch> Yeah
<Balsaq> so its a perfect buntu racer...4.3 gig intel !!!!
<Balsaq> 3,4 i mean
<clutch> ah
<clutch> I was gonna say...
<clutch> hly overclock
<Balsaq> and a gig of ram...she's nuts, she got a perfect machine now
<clutch> And wants to put Windows back on it?
<Balsaq> yup
<clutch> Does she like sitting in a wheelchair even though she's got perfectly good legs, too?
<Balsaq> prolly
<clutch> lol
<Balsaq> i fixed her up real nuce too
<clutch> Idk what to tell you, other than look at pictures on Gateway's site and find the one it looks most like.
<Balsaq> cleaned all the tar and nicotene out of it...cat hair...got it runnin like a wild banshee
<Balsaq> yeah did that too
<clutch> That'd probably be close at least.
<Balsaq> the picture get is down to about 6 models
<clutch> damn
<Balsaq> killin me
<clutch> I'm assuming the customer has no idea either
<Balsaq> oh yeah
<clutch> Naturally.
<Balsaq> i told em
<Balsaq> i work with her dad
<Balsaq> when they gave it to me it could do anyhting...
<Balsaq> virus disabled everthing
<Balsaq> was hilariuos
<clutch> I would just install Windows blind and then try to deal with missing driver issues as they come up.
<clutch> Probably be a pain in the ass
<clutch> But you might get lucky
<Balsaq> yeah i thought of that
<Balsaq> reminds me of pzzzin into the wind
<clutch> Yeah, a little.
<Balsaq> but in the end she'll keep t he buntu she is getting better at it
<Balsaq> if need be
<clutch> Honestly, its easier than Windows in the first place.
<Balsaq> see these people get hung up on one lttle piece of software that doesnt quite work in buntu
<Balsaq> and they dont have time to learn
<Balsaq> but she was movin right along...and will continue if she has too
<clutch> Eh, she'll figure it out.  Point her in the direction of Ubuntu for Dummies or something.  ;)
<clutch> gotta run, bbl
<Balsaq> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> Yes, Balsaq. It is like they think they learned everything in windows in one sessions
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> of course she lost all her disks for her xp home too
<Balsaq> or neve made them at all
<Kangarooo> so what will happen with that xubuntu screensaver will it work in june?
<charlie-tca> xscreensaver should work, gnome-screensaver probably won't
<mr_pouit> deinstreplace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver in karmic, and it'll work
<mr_pouit> s/deinst//
<Kangarooo> xfce will make it or who?
<Kangarooo> noooo heres fix released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/411350
<mr_pouit> not, gnome-screensaver won't be automatically removed on upgrades
<charlie-tca> According to the gnome developers, gnome-screensaver is designed to work with gnome desktop only
<Kangarooo> what tools are u using for launchpad? how u use LP ?
<tamran> hello everyone
<tamran> does anyone know how to enable "move mouse to corners" expose effect in xfce?
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: I use firefox
<tamran> changing settings in the compiz settings manager does not seem to take effect
<Kangarooo> ok well i know about making in launchpad email if is aaa@gmail.com then making in LP email aaa+bugs@gmail.com will still deliver bugs to email and then using labeling to all emails who goes to aaa+bugs@gmail.com will be only LP emails/bugs since only to LP is known that email.
<charlie-tca> I don't use email, normally, to respond to any bugs. I open the bug in firefox instead.
<tamran> ok, I just did "compiz --replace" which seemed to work
<JoshuaL> a user in #ubuntu-nl wants to know how to access a shared folder from a xubuntu machine on a xubuntu machine?
<Kangarooo> but to know witch bug has new response best way is email and autolabeling
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: Applications -> System -> Shared folders
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: then u go to ur bugs page and open all latest bugs?
<charlie-tca> or use fuse or NFS
<Kangarooo> to see to witch one theres new response
<charlie-tca> I am subscribed to all bugs with Xubuntu in them
<Kangarooo> so then how u know when new bug arives?
<JoshuaL> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> Which generates an email to me everytime one changes
<charlie-tca> I also check about 5 lists of new bugs a day
<charlie-tca> I am looking at about 100 bugs a day, minimum
<Kangarooo> launchpad like wave would be cool
<Kangarooo> but who is fixing them? is there any programmers who fixes them? today i already asked what languages should i learn to finaly be at least one who removes bugs.
<charlie-tca> Developers fix them, such as mr_pouit and cody-somerville in Xubuntu.
<Kangarooo> maybe forgeting about 9.10 and installing 10.04 would be better and reporting bugs to 10.04 would have better responses in bug fixing?
<charlie-tca> It depends on where the package is. If a source is Main, then Ubuntu developers fix them. If it is in universe or multiverse, MOTU fixes them
<Kangarooo> ah ok.. well im coming to help also :)
<charlie-tca> I test the bugs in 10.04 or the next development version, myself
<Kangarooo> yes i read ur profiles
<charlie-tca> I triage the bugs, which is to make sure there is enough information for the developer to fix the bug
<Kangarooo> thats one strange word. i need a googtransalte
<charlie-tca> triage?
<Kangarooo> yes triage translated for me a sick people diognisting :)
<charlie-tca> That is the process to make sure the bug has all the attachments needed, and information present for the developer to not have to ask for more
<charlie-tca> Just like a hospital triage is to diagnose illness and try to get enough information for the doctor to work on the sickness
<charlie-tca> If I did the triage right, the developer does not have to ask for more information from the bug reporter. He just fixes the bug.
<Bytesunfish> I have an issue. My apache and ventrilo servers accessible. Apache not even when browsing local host on the server machine. They are both fresh installations. What can I do to check out what might be going on? Can anybody give me some direction?
<Bytesunfish> inaccessible**
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Bytesunfish, what is the error you have in browser window?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Have you checked for conflicting ports?
<Bytesunfish> Can't establish a connection to the server at 127.0.0.1
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Are you sure that the services are actually running?
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: this is one page I use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<Bytesunfish> Right
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: this is another one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<charlie-tca> and all the pages they tell you about...
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Umm, check for anorher application on port 80
<Bytesunfish> using netstat?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> sudo netstat -tupl
<[BG]ZloboMiR> ports are in oreder
<Bytesunfish> Nothing shows up for eighty
<[BG]ZloboMiR> so even apache is not running
<Bytesunfish> 3784 has the ventrilo server
<Bytesunfish> but its not accessible on the lan
<[BG]ZloboMiR> sudo /etc/init.d/spache2 start
<[BG]ZloboMiR> afaicr
<[BG]ZloboMiR> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<[BG]ZloboMiR> typo
<knome> just as a sidenote: http://open.knome.fi/2010/03/03/new-ubuntu-branding/ + http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1991
<Bytesunfish> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<[BG]ZloboMiR> This is ok
<[BG]ZloboMiR> does it says ok?
<Bytesunfish> Yes
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I have the same error and my serv is fine
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Try now
<Bytesunfish> Wow... I feel foolish..
<Bytesunfish> It does indeed work
<[BG]ZloboMiR> it happens :)
<Bytesunfish> Okay...
<Bytesunfish> Any ideas on the ventrilo issue not being accessible?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> A PC reboot should have fixed it also, but we are not working on Win :D
<[BG]ZloboMiR> No, not using ventrillo
<[BG]ZloboMiR> It was some voice?
<Bytesunfish> Yes
<Bytesunfish> it's a voice chatroom kinda application
<Bytesunfish> very nifty
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Aha, for gamers
<Bytesunfish> Precisely
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Like teamspeak
<Bytesunfish> Exactly
<slow-motion> bye
<Bytesunfish> So with apache, it should start every time the system reboots right?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, this guy is just polite... :D
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 2:0 for me
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, what errors about ventrilo, some logs?
<Bytesunfish> Very cool
<Bytesunfish> Well originally it was saying that it couldn't bind to the TCP socket
<Bytesunfish> But I found that to be simply because the service was already running
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, all init.d are short of initial daemons I think
<[BG]ZloboMiR> At every reboot they load the important sh*t
<[BG]ZloboMiR> If not happening, check that apache2 has adequate permissions
<[BG]ZloboMiR> read write execute will work, tho some security guru will kill me if here
<Bytesunfish> How do you set permissions for apache
<Bytesunfish> is it just 'chmod 777' or something similar?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> right click on it > Properties, but you have to be root
<[BG]ZloboMiR> My way: sudo thunar (dolphin) /etc/init.d/
<[BG]ZloboMiR> or sudo chmod NO path/file
<[BG]ZloboMiR> see chmod -help
<[BG]ZloboMiR> afaicr sudo chmod 775 /etc/init.d/apache2
<Bytesunfish> Okay
<[BG]ZloboMiR> just careful
<Bytesunfish> What is the 'afaicr'?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> as far as i can remember
<[BG]ZloboMiR> my acronim, I admit
<Bytesunfish> Okay. That seemed to do the trick
<[BG]ZloboMiR> nice
<Bytesunfish> Thank you very much for your help.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> when it does the trick it just doesn't return anything
<[BG]ZloboMiR> yw
<Bytesunfish> Yes, that is what happened
<Bytesunfish> Unfortunately my lunch break never seems to be quite long enough and I need to get back to the grindstone. Thanks again for your help. Goodbye
<[BG]ZloboMiR> See ya :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Have fun
<Kangarooo> maybe with working in LP some macro programms u are using? like text auto complete programms?
<charlie-tca> I don't use any
<faron> hello everybody ! got a little problem...trying to right click on desktop & create a folder there but,for some reason,ti's not working.After I type in the name of the folder,I'm clicking on "create" & "poof" ! Nothing ! Anybody got any ideas ?
<knome> faron, have you pressed f5 on the desktop?
<faron> nop should I ?
<knome> you could try. the desktop might not be updated for some reason
<faron> hmmmm,okay
<charlie-tca> You could also open the desktop folder in thunar and create the folder
<faron> ahhhhhhh,I knew there was another way to do it.I just did the F5 thing & desktop kind of like flashed at me but no new folders yet.........gonna go try
<faron> well,first wat still isn't working
<faron> tried to create folder in thunar..........won't let me....I type in the name of the folder & the word "create" is greyed out
<[BG]ZloboMiR> maybe you have to be root
<[BG]ZloboMiR> or sudo
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I mean start thunar via terminal
<[BG]ZloboMiR> sudo thunar
<[BG]ZloboMiR> not much logic however
<charlie-tca> Is it in your own /home ?
<charlie-tca> You should not have to be root if you own the Desktop
<faron> the word "create is still grey
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: there is also a news feed where all new bugs show up, it gets about 1000 new bugs a day. Do you want it?
<knome> faron, open terminal, and at your home dir (should open at it), type 'ls -l' and paste the line with "Desktop"
<Kangarooo> ok ill use it from tomorow. since im now diging up designers to make new themes for loco webs similar to next ubuntu branding
<faron> Does anybody have any idea what's going on ? desktop won't let me create a folder
<knome> faron, see my reply
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: okay, all this does is give the new bugs filed in launchpad: http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom
<faron> I'm sorry I must be comnpletely lost..............
<knome> faron, open terminal, okay? :)
<faron> yes
<faron> I have closed & now reopened term
<faron> did I lose you Knome
<faron> ?
<knome> faron, oh, sorry
<knome> faron, now run 'ls -l'
<faron> aha !
<knome> faron, and paste me the line with "Desktop"
<faron> ahhhhhhhh that's what you mean
<faron> I didn't understand that part
<faron> hold on
<faron>  Desktop
<faron> drwxr-xr-x  2 bobby bobby  4096 2010-02-25 20:59 Templates
<jarnos> Can anyone tell when support for USB device  0fd9:0011 is added in linux kernel that is used in ubuntu?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> jarnos, kernels are updated even between releases, so try more often
<faron> Knome ?
<knome> faron, yeh, sorry
<faron> that's ok
<knome> faron, can you pastebin the complete output?
<knome> !pastebin | faron
<ubottu> faron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<faron> complete out put is... Desktop
<faron> drwxr-xr-x  2 bobby bobby  4096 2010-02-25 20:59 Templates
<faron> knom
<faron> oops knome
<knome> no, that's the templates line
<faron> that's all that came out
<[BG]ZloboMiR> give him a ready chown command :P
<[BG]ZloboMiR> should help
<knome> [BG]ZloboMiR, :P
<[BG]ZloboMiR> If he has the pass
<knome> faron, okay, try 'sudo chown bobby:bobby Desktop'
<faron> Ohhhh man  am I lost !
<faron> pass ?
<faron> okay knome
<[BG]ZloboMiR> pass=password, paste his row starting with sudo in terminal, no "
<faron> uh oh.......
<faron> I got nothing !
<[BG]ZloboMiR> this is fine
<[BG]ZloboMiR> probably worked
<faron> it asked for pass & then nothing
<Kangarooo> ok bye till tomorow
<faron> see ya kangaroo
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Unlike windows, linux screams out on errors, to save time
<[BG]ZloboMiR> bye Kangarooo
<[BG]ZloboMiR> this nothing is ok
<[BG]ZloboMiR> it did his job
<faron> okay.... wassss nxt ?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> try to create the folder
<faron> should I try to make a folder on desk now ?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> ya
<faron> okay
<knome> sorry for getting lost now and then :)
<knome> have a few discussions + stuff going on
<faron> doessn't look good...... went to desk right clicked clicked on create folder typed in name of folder clicked create & nothing !
<faron> that's okay buddy
<[BG]ZloboMiR> You are on xubuntu, sure?
<knome> faron, okay, open thunar and navigate to "/home/bobby/Desktop"
<knome> faron, and try to create the folder there
<faron> okay......... yes Xubuntu
<[BG]ZloboMiR> knome, not working still
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Maybe owner still lacks permissions
<[BG]ZloboMiR> spell out a chmod correctly pls
<knome> [BG]ZloboMiR, please feel free to do that yourself.
<faron> try to create folder once I've navigated to desk in thunar ?
<knome> faron, yes.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> knome, I am not so good
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Not mocking at you
<knome> [BG]ZloboMiR, ;) np
<[BG]ZloboMiR> sudo chmod 777 /home/bobby/Desktop bobby
<[BG]ZloboMiR> or swap path and bobby if error
<knome> [BG]ZloboMiR, it definitely should NOT be 777, though
<faron> nope."create folder still greyed out knome
<[BG]ZloboMiR> see?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I know when I am risking smo's security
<faron> uh ohhhhhh....... maybe I can't use "/" in folder name ?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> However not so sick as the ubuntu guys
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, you can't
<knome> that's correct. no / allowed
<faron> soon as I type in "/"  the word "create" goes grey
<[BG]ZloboMiR> * No, you can't
<knome> faron, you can use \ though :)
<faron> hmmmmm............
<knome> (that's what i do pretty much)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> and maybe even / on another layout
<[BG]ZloboMiR> say Bulgarian :P
<faron> thats great........
<faron> I could swear I used to be able to use "/"
<faron> well thanks alot everybody
<[BG]ZloboMiR> in a previous version?
<faron> thank you very much mr knome
<[BG]ZloboMiR> faron, yw
<faron> so where's everybody at ?
<knome> faron, np. enjoy xubuntu :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I guess the OS is just running very smooth
<faron> sometimes I do knome.now I have to figure out why my memory use is up so high
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Because you clever?
<knome> faron, you can use apps like the taskmanager or 'top' to find out
<faron> yeah ! that must be it
<faron> ha ha
 * charlie-tca thinks firefox and gnome system-monitor
<[BG]ZloboMiR> or bugged skype
<faron> knome do you mean type "top" in a term ?
<knome> yes, that would be it :)
<faron> heh heh
<knome> faron, you can also install htop, which is somewhat better version of top
<faron> i installed a feew things last night to try out......don't have FF open
<[BG]ZloboMiR> is there some good appy to monitor pc temperature?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> not much luck in building conky
<faron> wow doesn't seem to be much using the mem but my little mem monitor I have on panel says 186 of 248 used
<knome> charlie-tca, wouldn't that ^ be gnome system monitor?
<charlie-tca> That should be about right. Xubuntu should use close to 192
<charlie-tca> sure, it can be, knome
<knome> my xubuntu is using 712 ;)
<charlie-tca> The actual app is gnome-system-monitor
<faron> usually when I do a fresh boot I'm only at around 130 at highest
<knome> well, what matters in the end is the load average.
<faron> I can use FF for awhile until mem use gets real high then I close & reopen & mem use sometimes goes down as low as 72
<knome> 186 from 248 is pretty much.
<faron> this time though when I reopened FF mem use was stil way up there & that's with out even opening FF...........
<faron> probably has sojmething to do with those new programs I installed last night
#xubuntu 2010-03-04
<necrodearia> If upon logging into user desktop environment selecting xfce, a user is brought back to gui login screen due to xfce not working, what log files are there to determine what is wrong?
<tamran> I have a question regarding the panel.  In gnome, you can right click the icon in the menu and click "add to panel".  Is there an easy way like this in xfce, or do I have to add a launcher for each item separately?
 * likemindead loves the new look Ubuntu has.
<likemindead> Any idea if Xubuntu will have a new look too?
<pleia2> they are working on a new website and logo
<pleia2> dunno about themes though
<EndlessNameless> personally i think its current look is pretty cool.
<EndlessNameless> and with karmic it got a little nicer looking.
<likemindead> For sure.
<likemindead> I'm still using Dusk. It's a bit darker, which I like.
<likemindead> Albatross isn't too shabby, though.
<tamran> does anyone know what "button fill" does in emerald theme manager?
<likemindead> Haven't used Emerald in a looong time; sorry.
<Presario2500> hey
<Presario2500> why does XChat startup everytime I start up Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Is it in your startup sessions settings?
<Presario2500> how do I check?
<likemindead> Settings --> Sessions & Startup
<Presario2500> under the "application autostart" tab?
<likemindead> Sure.
<likemindead> Yeah. I had to check.
<Presario2500> no, I don't even see it in there
<likemindead> Back on the General tab, is "Automatically save sessions on logout" checked?
<likemindead> That'll do it to. I always uncheck that one.
<Presario2500> no, its not checked
<likemindead> Hmm... :-\
<likemindead> Underpants Gnomes?
<Presario2500> :-\
<Presario2500> whats that mean?
<Presario2500> I only been using Xubuntu like 1 week
<likemindead> I'm sure there's a simple answer, but I'm not sure what it is.
<Presario2500> :-(
<Presario2500> what should I do?
<likemindead> Close it when it opens? ;-)
<likemindead> Try posting your query on (after first searching) ubuntuforums.org !
<likemindead> Great place, that.
<Presario2500> ok i'll try that thanks
<kj4> hello all
<Balsaq> good morning Executive Code Administrators.
<knome> hey Balsaq
<Balsaq> howdy knome
<knome> Balsaq, i pretty much might be interested in http://open.knome.fi/2010/03/03/new-ubuntu-branding/
<knome> *s/i/you/
<Balsaq> hmmm checking it out
<Sysi> so mac
<knome> Sysi, that's only the ubuntu desktop theme they are showing off there.
<Sysi> i know
<Sysi> i trust that you wouldn't do anything like that :)
<Balsaq> i see the new xubuntu lettring and mouse icon
<knome> probably not
<Sysi> even though that's better than original os x
<Sysi> i'd like to do gtk theme myself, hopefully there's tutorial somewhere
<Balsaq> hmmm lef ta comment and it says i have to enable java?
<knome> Balsaq, wait!
<knome> Balsaq, ;)
<Balsaq> did it go thru?
<knome> forgot to disable the plugin...
<knome> let me see ;)
<Balsaq> oh
<Balsaq> hoefully it sort of stays on hold and then come thru
<knome> Balsaq, approved
<Balsaq> cool is it in?
<Balsaq> ill go back
<Balsaq> yee hah
<Balsaq> i am famous!
<knome> Balsaq, did you have a link to the mouse you draw again?
<knome> i can present that for our team + the design team
<Balsaq> ummm i have it on you tube...but i will have to go in and make it public again
<knome> we are still considering what would the final logo be like :)
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> opps mispelled...
<Balsaq> can i fix it?
<knome> i can
<knome> ;)
<Balsaq> cool...ialways try to type too fast
<knome> Balsaq, is it fine now?
<Balsaq> whew perfect thanks
<Balsaq> are they gonna do some cool xubuntu PC stickers?
<knome> nope.
<knome> we have to print those ourselves
<knome> or find a partner
<Balsaq> ubuntu does it right?
<Balsaq> cause they sent me some with my 1st distro
<knome> yup. ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu get the stuff, afaik
<Balsaq> there are more buntus in the works now huh..are you involved in any of them?
 * Psilocybin_Elf wants some Xubuntu stickers!!!
<Balsaq> me too...
<knome> not exactly, but i pretty much collaborated with the guys from the other derivatives in london
<Psilocybin_Elf> Might get some Xubuntu tee-shirts printed off...
<Balsaq> i wonder what is fast xubuntu or lubuntu
<Balsaq> faster*
<Psilocybin_Elf> Lubuntu uses LXDE or BlackBox?
<knome> lubuntu MIGHT be faster, but xubuntu has more features
<knome> Psilocybin_Elf, lxde
<Balsaq> ahhh
<Psilocybin_Elf> I don't like the look of Lxde
<Balsaq> might try it on my sub 1 gig processors
<Balsaq> i like xubuntu on my 1 gig and up units
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm hopefully gonna install Xubuntu on my bro's 2GB laptop
<Balsaq> xubuntu is my favorite no doubt
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
 * Psilocybin_Elf loves XFCE.
<Balsaq> whoah 2 gig on xubuntu...rocket
<Psilocybin_Elf> I know
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm looking foward to testing it
<Psilocybin_Elf> He has Vista on there atm
<Balsaq> i have it on a 2.4 512 rdram and it flies
<Sysi> i have xubuntu with 2g, i'm gonna have more if i install windows
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm on 470MB RAM
<Psilocybin_Elf> Nice & breezy for most tasks
<Balsaq> wonder if  i could put it beside my w7 on my new lapper without messin it up
<Psilocybin_Elf> Is it hard to partition it with W7?
<Balsaq> if i got it on my laptop it would be running oon an i5 dual core HT turbo with 4 gig ddr3 ram!
<Sysi> win-guy said it is, i say it isn't
<Balsaq> i'd go for it if someone stood bye for when i get stuck
<Balsaq> but i got a feeling w7 will mess it all up
<Psilocybin_Elf> Holy drok!
<Psilocybin_Elf> 4GB!
<Balsaq> can you imagine it
<Balsaq> the computer would prolly blow up!
<Balsaq> :)
 * Psilocybin_Elf grins! :-D
<Psilocybin_Elf> Uber-fast!
<Psilocybin_Elf> The way computers should be...
<Psilocybin_Elf> without all that bloatware baggage
<Balsaq> i know
<Balsaq> i would like start a compay that builds laptops that feature xubuntu
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Awesome idea!
<Balsaq> it would be cool because all you would need would be a 50.00 dollar intel 5200 cpu and a gig or 2 of inexpensive ram and it would sail
<Psilocybin_Elf> With Flash, codecs, etc pre-installed
<Balsaq> yup
<Psilocybin_Elf> That would blow people's minds away!
<Psilocybin_Elf> I would buy one fo sure!!!
<Balsaq> you see...like the OS itself,,,make em lean and mean.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hehehe
<Psilocybin_Elf> Yeap
<Balsaq> like all the same size, all the same color...it make s them cost less...for example everyone is...say 15 inch screen
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Mine is 15" monitor
<Balsaq> no fat do everything for quality but also so it cost very little
<Psilocybin_Elf> does me fine
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Balsaq> try to get them down to 300 bucks
<Balsaq> mine is 15.6
<Psilocybin_Elf> Is there a way to easily config dual monitors in Xubuntu?
<Psilocybin_Elf> I read it's possible in Gnome
<knome> Balsaq, the computer would pretty much not blow up ;)
<Balsaq> it would simply take off...like a  UFO
<knome> lol
<knome> mind you, i have more than 4GB and my pc still sits in the floor
<Psilocybin_Elf> Are you using Xubuntu on it?
<knome> Psilocybin_Elf, of course.
<Balsaq> i have one entire desktop dedicated to xubuntu and a 19 inch monitor hp printer...hard wired wit DSL.
<knome> i have a legion of computers dedicated to xubuntu :P
<Balsaq> initially, i was trying distro after distro..must of had 7-8 going, now i realize i am better off concentrationg on my 3 favorites.
 * knome goes watching monty python
<Balsaq> later
<Psilocybin_Elf> Xubuntu all the way!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hehe: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Xubuntu
<Psilocybin_Elf> 'Xfce is really just GNOME on crack.'
<deathcannon> "But, hey, it's the good kind of crack, so no foul there."
<Balsaq> its a long way.....
<Balsaq> to the top.....
<Balsaq> if you wanna rock-n-roll !!!
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<subspider> can you help me takeing out amd water mark??
<charlie-tca> No, I don't know how to do that.
<charlie-tca> Haven't you given up on that idea yet?
<subspider> no charlie-tca it's irritating having that thing on the corner
<Kangarooo> how can i know whats the proccess name in menu. i installed programm but i dont know whats its process name. im looking in xfce-applications.menu and theres <Name>Development</Name>        <Directory>xfce-development.directory</Directory>        <Include>           <Category>Development</Category>
<charlie-tca> You can look in /usr/share/applications and see if it is there.
<charlie-tca> The name will be the one listed after exec=
<knome> Kangarooo, which app did you install?
<Kangarooo> dogtail but to report correct report i need to make ubuntu-bug to correct process
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug dogtail
<Kangarooo> i installed from Add/Remove so i wasnt able to see correct name
<Kangarooo> and ubuntu-bug dogtail shows Package dogtail does not exist
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: it is just "ubuntu-bug SOURCE_PACKAGE"
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> What was the old bug number again?
<knome> charlie-tca, bug #1
<charlie-tca> no
<knome> #2?
<knome> ;)
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dogtail/+bug/530064
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> let me look a minute
<charlie-tca> That's because dogtail doesn't exist in 9.10
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: why does it tell me dogtail doesn't exist when the package report shows it should be dogtail 0.6.1-3ubuntu3 ?
<Kangarooo> Exec=dogtail-sniff but strange that its installed for me and also strange that tab didnt show possible full names
<Kangarooo> in terminal
<charlie-tca> I agree. The package does exist
<Kangarooo> but my terminal thinks its not installed with tab it doesnt shows possible names
<Kangarooo> ops. when using ubuntu-bug dogt tab. when just dogt tab it shows posibilities
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> try using ubuntu-bug python-dogtail
<Kangarooo> well thats a new bug. or 2 couse ubuntu-bug shows package not
<faron> hllo evrybody.good morn to you all
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<knome> good morning faron
<Kangarooo> yes it work. something.
<charlie-tca> Good, what number?
<faron> hey there knome ol buddy how ar ya ?
<Kangarooo> i remember that 1year ago it was called python-dogtail
<knome> faron, i'm fine, eating buns
<faron> and charlie
<faron> and kanga too the gangs al;l herre
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Kangarooo. That is the binary, instead of the source package
<Kangarooo> 0.6.1-3ubuntu3
<faron> who's buns ? ha ha
<faron> I know stupid joke
<Kangarooo> ubuntu-bugs report also opened in FF
<Kangarooo> wait ill put report to same bug
<charlie-tca> That is right. Let me know the bug number, I don't know when they will fix it, though. It looks like dogtail is low on the list of priorities.
<faron> Okay.my issue of the day... I would like to go thu  my sys somehow maybe via syn & see whts instll on this & remove evrything not needed..............
<Kangarooo> loo what i just found about dogtail http://lwn.net/Articles/356280/
<Kangarooo> 0.7 versin
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: i choose the same bug report and files didnt added.
<faron> a friend installed this OS & cpu & mem use is just too high Is there  a list of things somewhere for xubuntu that is installed by default that is absolutely needed & maybe a list of things somewhere that I could safely remove ?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, you need to use ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 to get them to add themselves
<Kangarooo> and heres what terminal showing me. (firefox:6629): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times (firefox:6629): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup. (firefox:6629): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set. (firefox:6629): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<faron> hope that wasn't too long ..sorry abou that all
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: Not sure what that is.
<charlie-tca> will you try the dogtail thing again with the bug number after the package?
<Kangarooo> its from executing ubunt-bug python-dogtail
<charlie-tca> Without the number, it will make a new report
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: Now I can forward the dogtail bugs to upstream. Thank you very much
<Kangarooo> ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 not working  terminal give me Usage: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug <pid>|<symptom name>|<package name>|<program path>|<.crash file>
<Kangarooo> i was recording screen for bug report about launchpad..
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 not working
<charlie-tca> I see. and the bug tracker at fedora won't let me in
<Kangarooo> maybe i ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I am asking in #dogtail about the bugs
<Kangarooo> ok ill now have small party ill sometimes come back to pc.. so whats ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 its maybe wrong command whitch is corect?
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will try to get something done with dogtail for you
<faron> Ok,let me try this 1 mo time fr now...{cnt find ansr nywhere}... why when I click notes plugin for xfce4 desktop, to open it up, is the pro opening up  my 3 seperate notes that I have created ALONG WITH 5 {YES,FIVE} othr {blank/empty} instances of this pro as well ?? Does NYBDDY have a clue ???
<charlie-tca> Why would it do that? did you by chance close a desktop session with all those notes open?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu, faron ?
<faron> wait.........
<faron> 804 or 810 xubuntu........
<charlie-tca> Well... how about lsb_release -a in a terminal?
<faron> charlie.....im thinking that this may be an issue with that FF update I interrupted & screwed my whole OS with
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: I got about three more ways to try to get bugs to collect data, but they aren't working for that bug
<charlie-tca> hmm
<faron> So,yes,its possible that there were some notes open  when a session abruptly ended
<faron> okay Char one moment for re;ease
<faron> 804 hardy
<charlie-tca> Close them all, and save session when you shut down or restart.
<charlie-tca> If you close all of them, you should be able to click it again, and not have all of them open again
<faron> I'm pretty sure but,I think I always "save session"
<faron> weird
<charlie-tca> heh
<francisco> how I can dissapear the panel whe i maximize a window?
<faron> francisco.I think you want auto hide
<francisco> faro: ok, but when there aren't maximized windows, i want the panel appeared
<faron> ahhh sorry
<faron> not sure about that one
<faron> darn I thought I could help someone
<charlie-tca> francisco: no way in Xubuntu that I know of
<charlie-tca> You could use F11 for full-screen and hide the panels
<charlie-tca> Hit F11 again to see the desktop and panels
 * charlie-tca gives faron a hug for trying
<francisco> charlie-tca: ok, thanks
<faron> Alright ! Thanks Charlie
<francisco> i think maybe i can use a dock
<francisco> but they are a bit heavy for my ram memory
<jst> Does anyone have a list of changes that will be implemented in Xubuntu 10.4?
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: u have lucid installed? if yes could u try hibernate? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/353761
<charlie-tca> It is a desktop machine and I have no problem with hibernate on it
<charlie-tca> He did give you a bad disk to use for lucid, though. Alpha 1 is very old
<charlie-tca> I will comment on the bug
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: take a look
<charlie-tca> I can't reproduce this issue for you. Mine does hibernate in lucid and karmic
 * charlie-tca would be really impressed if anyone gets alpha1 to hibernate properly
<Kangarooo> ah yes. about reproduce. couse it has some problem with my hardware.. not urs.
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: I believe hibernate is still broken in the SIS video
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I think there were other reports about it lucid, but they may have been just messages I saw
<Kangarooo> i forgot. just wanted to that bug faster be tested if still exists. ok well ill think about putting daily version. whats difference between daily and usual iso from website + update ?
<charlie-tca> nothing
<charlie-tca> It is just the live cd that matters.
<charlie-tca> If you have it installed, it is the same
<charlie-tca> Or, if you rsync or zsync the images
<Kangarooo> but i have the update and still hibernate not working. so why should then itry daily if i have update? its the same then..
<charlie-tca> I download the first week the new version is available, and rsync everyday after that
<charlie-tca> yes. Just say on the bug report, it is still failing in lucid
<Kangarooo> ouh wait. i just confused. lucid is 9.10 yes?
<Kangarooo> ah lucid is 10.04
<Kangarooo> wait. im now really confused about something. i have 9.10 u have 10.04 he wanted to hibernate be tested on my comp with 10.04 daily version?
<charlie-tca> Yup
<charlie-tca> You can say you are unable to test the development version at this time.
<charlie-tca> Good news! I was able to reproduce your bug with dogtail finally
<charlie-tca> Now I will send it upstream to the developers
<Kangarooo> yes i just happend to be in that page again 1 min ago
<charlie-tca> dogtail?
<Kangarooo> yes yes i saw 3 min again ur post
<charlie-tca> And you thought I was just trying to make you angry, huh/
<Kangarooo> i opend ur log file and dont understand how from that something can be enought info for bug to be confimed. :)
<charlie-tca> The entries about AT-SPI are the dogtail bug. They tell the developer that it did not open and why
<Kangarooo> i could ask u : and u thought i was lying? :)
<Kangarooo> also i was already like wtf everywhere i post bugs everywhere again asking for how it should work. then i started seeing who is writing. one and the same Charlie. :)
<charlie-tca> No, I just can't get it fixed with out the developers knowing how to
<charlie-tca> It is all part of trying to get the bug worked
<charlie-tca> Thatś me! Charlie... Just trying to help where I can
<Kangarooo> yes later i opened that Charlies profile :)
<charlie-tca> I can't program, but I can get bugs ready to be worked on
<Kangarooo> but i think developer should know how his programm is working and if someone says its not working he should know what could possibly not work or he doesnt know possible not working points then he should try himself that programm on platform i have report its not working. i understand in that hibernate bug. there its not working couse hardware not fully programmed.
<Kangarooo> ouh just some dragracer in snow made drift circles in snowed crossroad :)
<charlie-tca> Not always. There are too things they work on. mr_pouit, for example, works on everything for Xubuntu. It is hard for him to know everything that breaks for everybody
<charlie-tca> That hibernate thing is a kernel bug. They have to fix it for each video card.
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Kangarooo> omg. but also how its connected to video card? i think its just ram and virtual ram(swap) put to harddrive one file. only memory.
<charlie-tca> How much time did we spend on the dogtail bug? If the developer of Xubuntu where it happened had to spend that many hours trying to find what happened, he loses that many hours he could make lucid good.
<charlie-tca> I don't understand everything hibernate is connected to, I just know each video card has to be fixed to work in the kernel
<Kangarooo> 3h ago i was starting to think theese bug reports taking too much time. i also made some videos for some bugs. in one week installed 6 xubuntus 9.10 and found many bugs.
<Kangarooo> again that dragracer making drift circles
<charlie-tca> I let the developers worry about that. I just get the bug ready for them to fix.
<charlie-tca> I like watching them guys in the snow :-)
<Kangarooo> with one my colleague i was going to dinner with his car and when it was winter he all the time was making car swing to left to right and never crashed opposite as i was thinking that its gonna happen any second
<Kangarooo> why google-chrome is not in /usr/share/applications ?
<charlie-tca> google did not put it there, they need to write the .desktop file to have it in that directory
<Kangarooo> i think that making dynamic menu from .desktop files from /usr/share/applications is too time consuming that should be changed. so its xfce made it like that.
<charlie-tca> That is according the freedesktop.org standards
<Kangarooo> yeah ok i looked a liitle of that spec. well its changable also. maybe even easyer if better solution is developed first and then tryg to get it as standart. ah im going to sleep
<charlie-tca> Good night
#xubuntu 2010-03-05
<subspider> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello subspider  :_)
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Hellhound666> I have a question about my USB devices...
<Sachse_Siechtum> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hellhound666> I have an old Microsoft USB mouse and a ALFA wireless adapter.  The mouse shows activity during installation but at the login prompt there is nothing.
<Sachse_Siechtum> product name of the mouse?
<Hellhound666> One sec plz
<Hellhound666> Wheel mouse optical usb/ps2
<Hellhound666> Microsoft NOM just an old USB mouse
<Hellhound666> and a new ALFA wireless adapter.  It's on my old computer so that may be the problem.
<Sachse_Siechtum> are you using the adapter with the mouse?
<Sachse_Siechtum> *just looking what kinda adapter that is*
<Hellhound666> no I unplugged the wirless adapter I'm going to try and work on fixing only the mouse first
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe the USB slot, where the mouse is connected to, is not activated in the bios...
<Hellhound666> It's an old AOPEN board
<Sachse_Siechtum> 2005?
<Sachse_Siechtum> well my computer is from 2004 :-) and my mouse works....
<Hellhound666> really nice BIOS I reset it to default.  not sure let me dig up some info real quick and I'll get back to you ok?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> try to use another usb slot
<Hellhound666> ha there is only 2.
<Sachse_Siechtum> bummer :-(
<Hellhound666> brb k
<Sachse_Siechtum> k
<Hellhound666> I may have to update the BIOS.  Gimmie a sec I'm going to move my computer in here and connect it via ethernet
<Sachse_Siechtum> copy
<Sachse_Siechtum> be careful updating it :-)
<Hellhound666> I'm going to try all other options before I go that far
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-772250.html
<Hellhound666> one sec I'm trying to get this setup just right
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> take your time
<Hellhound666> on boot the usb mouse initializes.
<Hellhound666> I'm just waiting for it to boot up now.  I hope it actually boots.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> what version of xubuntu are you using? Karmic?
<Hellhound666> pff great now it's not booting up
<Hellhound666> hold up lemme check
<Hellhound666> this is a 2001 AOPEN board
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> really old *g*
<Hellhound666> yeah I know
<Hellhound666> almost 400mb of ram whooo
<Sachse_Siechtum> whoohoo indeed
<Hellhound666> It's a server style case too
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'd say best thing would be a bios flash. if there still is some for that board
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have a Abit board ...and my bios update went flawless over update software...
<Hellhound666> whoa it's loading up.  just takes a while
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno Aopen though
<Hellhound666> wtf now the mouse looks like it's on?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Hellhound666> now off hmmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> its a generic cable mouse right?
<Hellhound666> Old microsoft usb mouse
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> have you had other OS's on that computer before linux?
<Sachse_Siechtum> like.....Win98
<Hellhound666> a long time ago xp
<Hellhound666> then freebsd
<Sachse_Siechtum> was the mouse working in XP?
<Hellhound666> either I was impatient or it just wasn't loading up
<Hellhound666> yes the usb worked in xp
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm
<Hellhound666> let me try something real quick
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Hellhound666> I'm going to try and hook up my external to it
<Hellhound666> external hdd
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Hellhound666> there has to be some serious problems with this board.  let me try a few things be back in a second.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> (well a board from 2001..... I think you're lucky, it still works....)
<Hellhound666> yeah I was over my parents house and forgot I had it stuffed in a closet.
<Hellhound666> Guess what the problem was...
<Hellhound666> I just fixed the thing.  I had two NIC's installed, and I think there was an IRQ conflict.
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh IRQ conflict....hadn't have this one in ages *g*
<Hellhound666> I guess a while back I was attempting a NIC bridge.
<Sachse_Siechtum> what was a NIC?
<Hellhound666> yeah jeeze an old one
<Hellhound666> Network Interface Card
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah I see
<Hellhound666> those old things we used to plug into the PCI slots
<Sachse_Siechtum> something lik a ethernet   card?
<Sachse_Siechtum> for LAN?
<Hellhound666> same thing
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I got a ethernet card in my PCI slot *lol*
<Sachse_Siechtum> or no wait
<Sachse_Siechtum> I got this thing on board..  have a wlan card *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah that was it *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> so not its gonna work, I hope :-)
<Hellhound666> wait what's the prob?
<Hellhound666> thanks for helping me out here though
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah...well I think the mouse will work now
<Sachse_Siechtum> no problem
<Hellhound666> yeah
<Hellhound666> I might just make this computer an open FTP for anybody to put stuff on it.
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh btw do you know the webcomic "general protection fault"?
<Hellhound666> It's only 80gb but people can put whatever on it.
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> aaah 80 gbyte is nothing nowadays *g*
<Hellhound666> ah I've heard of a general protection fault but webcomic?
<Sachse_Siechtum> google for it :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> its good
<Hellhound666> one sec firefox is giving me trouble.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> where are you from btw?
<Hellhound666> cincinnati ohio
<Hellhound666> u
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm from lower Saxony, Germany
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> got to bed 7pm and woke up 1am *g*
<Hellhound666> that's a long way from here
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah it is. :-)
<Hellhound666> yeah sometimes I'm up for days
<Hellhound666> I have a terrible sleep schedule
<Sachse_Siechtum> But I like getting to know new people. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I had too
<Sachse_Siechtum> some days ago....I was up til 6am and slept til 7pm
<Sachse_Siechtum> sometimes I didnt see sunlight at all *lol*
<Hellhound666> wow that's like a coma
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah kinda
<Hellhound666> yeah sunlight bad...
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL yeah...
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah well
<Sachse_Siechtum> after this winter I love a sunny day..
<Hellhound666> hey I gotta little problem here maybe you can fix it
<Sachse_Siechtum> I was just sick of all that snow and grey days...
<Hellhound666> yeah I can't stand winter I'm thinking of moving to florida closer to the equator.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Hellhound666> ok I used to get prompted for plugins but it's not happening anymore.  firefox locked during plugin install and the option is gone now.
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmmm...
<Sachse_Siechtum> never had that one....lemme look after that
<Hellhound666> I'm trying to install java plugins the easy way
<Hellhound666> yup having my usual java problems
<Sachse_Siechtum> I use that for java: http://openjdk.java.net/
<Sachse_Siechtum> and it  works
<Sachse_Siechtum> and its open source :-)
<Hellhound666> thanks I bookmarked it.
<Sachse_Siechtum> np
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm thats a good song.... *dreams*
<Hellhound666> eh brb I have to put the panel back on my old case
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Hellhound666> my old case has a lock on it
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh my! *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> "high security" *laughs*
<Hellhound666> yeah a lot of important data on that thing *pffff*
<Sachse_Siechtum> hihi
<Hellhound666> your going to get blown away by my last leftover machine
<Sachse_Siechtum> I need a new computer....
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah cant wait to hear the specs *g*
<Hellhound666> Compaq 566mhz 64mb ram no cd-rom drives
<Sachse_Siechtum> wow...awesome :-)
<Hellhound666> I'm thinking about putting windows 3.1, 95 or a really old linux distro on there.
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe yeah
<Hellhound666> ahh nm I only have a broken 6gb hdd left over.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I used to upgrade some hardware on a compaq desktop once.. (66 MHz it had Windows 3.1 on it) ...it was impossible...
<Hellhound666> I had to pull a pin out of it and solder one to my damaged cd-rom drive
<Sachse_Siechtum> strange pci/isa cards built in that board...*groan*
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<Hellhound666> yeah when I had my old packard bell we upgraded from 75mhz to 133mhz.  We thought we were the coolest on the block.
<Hellhound666> old compaq are terrible to work on.
<jurek_> whoops got a disconnect
<Hellhound666> now days you can replace a DVD-R/CD-R drive with one screw
<Sychtum> yeah
<Hellhound666> It's already tough to find a job and they are making it that easy for people.
<Sychtum> I really like my case...its kinda old..but really easy to open
<Sychtum> what easy?
<Sychtum> sorry I had a siconnect...I missed some
<Sychtum> +d
<Hellhound666> I remember the time we had to set IRQ's with jumpers.
<Sychtum> lol me too
<Sychtum> or master/slave jumpers on hdd's
<Hellhound666> yeah the old computer I have, the one I was having problems with is easy to work with too bad it's obsolete now.
<Sychtum> yeah
<Hellhound666> Master/slave jumpers are still used aren't they?
<Sychtum> yeah the are
<Hellhound666> man my computer keeps freezing for some reason...
<Sychtum> but I think they are mostly set on "Bios decides"
<Hellhound666> nm I'm good now
<Sychtum> sweet
<Hellhound666> Well it should be easy to build my dream computer now days then.
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> dont just use the most cheap components...
<Sachse_Siechtum> or ram from different vendors...
<Hellhound666> oh no if I'm going to build it, it will be the best.  It's going to cost me a lot of money.
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<Hellhound666> I'll have to save up to buy the best of each part.
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah me too
<Sachse_Siechtum> I wanna play CoH in max settings :-)
<Hellhound666> I was thinking about Alienware but I think it might be cheaper if I buy the components and build it myself.
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah mostly it is...
<Hellhound666> what's CoH?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Company of Heroes...
<Hellhound666> I looked it up real quick but what's it about?
<Sachse_Siechtum> RTS set in WWII setting
<Sachse_Siechtum> in multiplayer....well...3 ressources..
<Sachse_Siechtum> manpower fuel and munitions
<Hellhound666> wow that looks awesome
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Hellhound666> like RA2/Generals and such.
<Sachse_Siechtum> fun to play..
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> well in CoH you have popcap
<Sachse_Siechtum> the more strat points you cap the more popcap..
<Sachse_Siechtum> but there is always a limit...
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> so you could never build bazillions of just one unit
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g*
<Hellhound666> massive panzer divisions
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> but the engine is really sweet
<Sachse_Siechtum> destroyable environment
<Hellhound666> oh wait you can't build tons of one unit?  I don't like caps though.
<Hellhound666> oh I see
<Hellhound666> so they had to set a limit huh
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I never liked that aspect in C&C
<Sachse_Siechtum> "build a huge army of... tesla tanks and overwhelm your enemy"
<Hellhound666> ah yeah...
<Hellhound666> but they have the same opportunity.
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> just..base raids are kinda seldom in CoH...
<Hellhound666> well hey I gtg for a little while.  I'm going to mess around with my old comp but I'll be around here and there.
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright hf
<Hellhound666> see ya in a bit
<Sachse_Siechtum> bye :-)
<Balsaq> Good Morning to all who reside here in the peaceful, binary rainforest known as .......Xubuntu!
<deathcannon> morning
<Balsaq> hows it goin deathcannon...whew, quite a nick!
<TheCash> I downloaded the moonlight2 theme from xfce-looks.org and put it in /usr/share/Themes, then when I went to settings -> apperance and changed to the theme it looks boxey and the colors are wrong
<Sysi> what version of xubuntu?
<TheCash> 9.10
<Sysi> maybe it has been made to older GTK
<Sysi> hmm, it's not that old
<TheCash> when I go to Settings -> Window Manager and change the style to moonlight2 It makes the boaders correct
<TheCash> but the rest is still wrong
<deathcannon> is it just that theme or have you tried others
<Sysi> those are handled by different apps
<TheCash> I've tried a few others and had the same problem
<TheCash> any ideas?
<Sysi> it's working for me in lucid
<TheCash> I'm thinking about reinstalling and trying agian
<TheCash> to get too a clean slat
<Sysi> i extracted that .zip folder and then the tarball inside it and put it to ~/.themes
<tamran> howdy everyone
<tamran> does anyone know about "magnet links" in xfce?
<tamran> I've got a torrent program that supports them, but the associations aren't working when I click the link in chrome
<tamran> I know it has something to do with "xdg-open" (or the xdg subsystem) ...
<Sachse_Siechtum> morning
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm I dunno.
<deathcannon> tamran: have you set it in chrome then?
<tamran> deathcannon: chrome tries to use xdg-open
<tamran> deathcannon: I had it all working on a straight ubuntu 9.10 (with transmissionbt 1.91) right out of the box
<tamran> deathcannon: I have no idea how to make chrome act differently
<tamran> no google search turns up anything fruitful
<balvonas> had it working with chrome?
<balvonas> i doubt
<deathcannon> the problem here is chrome, seems like some other users have the same thing on different distros
<tamran> it works in straight ubuntu (gnome) but I'm using xubuntu on this box
<Balsaq> does utorrent work in xubuntu?
<tamran> Balsaq: probably through wine?
<tamran> Balsaq: transmission is quite decent I think
<balvonas> Balsaq: transmission supports magnet links, problem is chrome does not
<Balsaq> cause i knew zero about it...and it worked for me 1st time in xp pro
<tamran> balvonas: but in gnome chrome does it fine out of the box
<balvonas> hm
<deathcannon> chrome is not in the box so to say
<tamran> Balsaq: utorrent on windows is good
<Balsaq> gosh if xubuntu can nail this stuff...it will be number one, IMO
<tamran> deathcannon: fair enough
<tamran> here's a better question ... how do I modify what xdg-open does?
<deathcannon> Balsaq: try deluge ;)
<Balsaq> what is that
<tamran> Balsaq: deluge is another BT client
<Balsaq> does it work in xubuntu
<balvonas> deluge is a clone of utorrent
<balvonas> Balsaq: yes it does
<Balsaq> oh good thanks...always tring to bring my xubuntu computer up over my xp and w7
<deathcannon> tamran: man xdg-open
<tamran> deathcannon: I've read it a couple times ... I am not getting it
<tamran> I don't think the docs are complete
<tamran> it also doesn't mention how to actually "tweak" what xdg-open does ... and the docs on freedesktop.org don't really explain it either
<tamran> I "think" it has something to do with the "helpers.rc" file
<tamran> I also looked at (and tried) this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=710780&postcount=6
<tamran> but it will only work in gnome I think (since it's gconf)
<Balsaq> that hurt a lil....
<Balsaq> weclme back 'moose'
<Balsaq> welcome....i meant
<deathcannon> btw Balsaq, why do you still hang on to windows?
<Balsaq> well we have to use it at work all day
<deathcannon> i see, that seems to be pretty common
<Balsaq> but i do have 5 dedicated linux computers here...and only3 windows
<Balsaq> and one mac
<Balsaq> not dual boot..all to themself
<tamran> Balsaq: it's good to see a full mix ... it keeps one objective :)
<Balsaq> helps me learn started late
<tamran> I like things about all the different desktops ...
<Balsaq> but as soon as i installled xubuntu 904 iwas really into it
<Balsaq> 904 was a cool installation
<Balsaq> cant give it up...will kepp until they basically forc me out of it
<tamran> I agree that 9.04 was where Ubuntu really "got it"
<Balsaq> the only thing that lookes funny too me are the desktop icons....hehe
<Balsaq> i even like the word xubuntu
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Balsaq> howdi Omar87
<Omar87> For some reason, the screensavers isn't working with me.
<Omar87> I leave the machine idle for a long time, and come back to find the screen still on.
<Balsaq> power setting have been manipulated a bit?
<Omar87> I don't think so, no.
<Balsaq> is it an oringinal install with settings as they were
<tamran> hi Omar87
<Omar87> tamran, hi.
<Omar87> Balsaq, yeah, the power settings are intact.
<Balsaq> what has changes lately?
<Balsaq> rt click on desktop
<Balsaq> get into display
<Balsaq> just make sure yoy reboot when you adjust it
<Omar87> rt?
<Balsaq> right click on desktop...trying to remember ,,,on xp now
<deathcannon> Omar87: right
<Balsaq> or fins diplay in the drop downs
<Balsaq> or find i meant
<deathcannon> fins :)
<Balsaq> omar87, did you by chance have ubuntu and then do the xfce install over it?
<Omar87> Balsaq, yes, that's what happened.
<Balsaq> uh huh
<Balsaq> hmmm
<Balsaq> Basically, the newer gnome-screensaver uses gnome-session for the idle timeout. Xubuntu doesn't use gnome-session, so gnome-screensaver doesn't work. Here is the upstream bug report for the issue:
<Balsaq> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5927
<Balsaq> but then again...i just use the xubuntu 904 all by itself on one computer...and fool around with ubuntu on another one-all by itself....but thats just me.
<Balsaq> weclome back 'moose'
<Balsaq> 'm00se' i meant
<Balsaq> its a long way ...
<Balsaq> to the top...
<Sysi> ac/dc again?
<Balsaq> SYSI!!!!!!!!!!!ytou know ac/dc?
<Sysi> ofc
<Balsaq> a coder that knows how to rock?
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello everyone in the Linux world :-)
<Balsaq> i goota jackson electric guitar
<Balsaq> an and amp that has software
<Sysi> i can't play anything but metal is commonly listened by nerds in finland
<Sysi> propably by rest of europe also
<Balsaq> who knew?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, I'm from Germany and I second that
 * Sachse_Siechtum is geek and metal listener
<Balsaq> i thought the nerdy coders of norhtern europe simply ruled the binary kingdom?
<Sysi> oldschool geek is thin and has thick glasses and listens techno
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, I'm not oldschool...I'm 28 *g*
<Sysi> newschool is thick and listens heavy metal
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh....I'm rather...with muscles *g* because I do...ungeeky judo *g*
<Sysi> i look like oldschool but otherly i'm new
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Balsaq> Sysyi is a thoroughbred
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I also played on a c64 when I was 13 :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> *lol* http://www.wulffmorgenthaler.com/default.aspx
<Balsaq> oh no a ctcp version ahhhh
<Sysi> btw, we have #xubuntu-offtopic and it's rather dead
<Balsaq> what is that
<Sysi> now we could fix that!
<Balsaq> ok ill shut up
<Sachse_Siechtum> this channel is rather dead at times too
<Sysi> yeah
<Sysi> Sachse_Siechtum: there comes great metal bands from germany
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, yeah :-) and from Holland too
<Sachse_Siechtum> (loves Epica)
<Sachse_Siechtum> the new album from Flowing tears (german) is great :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> nice and heavy
<Sysi> but i'm on biology lesson and i should concentrate to that ->
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, yeah. Learn biology. Its interesting :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I love biology :-)
<eev2> hi all, I have a problem with my xubuntu: after I installed the latest linux-headers my monitor became so dark i can barely see anything. Can someone please help me?
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, what graphics card are you using?
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, maybe this could help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-149539.html
<eev2> i have nvidia go5200, i had the nvidia-glx-173 package yesterday and i thought that was causing the problem, so i removed it, but still no solution
<Sachse_Siechtum> applications > system > Nvidia X server settings do you have that?
<eev2> no, i dont
<deathcannon> nvdidia-settings from terminal
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think there is also a nvidia driver version 185 ..maybe try that one.
<eev2> nvidia-settings doesn't run
<eev2> does 185 work for my card?
<Sachse_Siechtum> just a moment
<eev2> let me also say that the monitor is almost black from the very beginning of the boot process, when it shows the dell logo
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, adjust the gamma directly on your monitor?
<Sachse_Siechtum> with the on screen display
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, are you using crt or tft monitor?
<Sachse_Siechtum> (crt: the old bulky ones)
<eev2> i don't know how to do that, i have a laptop, i tried the xgamma command: xgamma gamma 1.0 but nothing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm
<deathcannon> does your laptop have function keys for that?
<eev2> yes, i tried those too
<Sachse_Siechtum> no change?
<deathcannon> are you running on your battery?
<Sachse_Siechtum> thats odd
<deathcannon> or is it plugged in
<eev2> right now yes, but i also tried plugged in
<deathcannon> could be some weird power-saving thing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ( I dont have any experience with laptops..)
<Sachse_Siechtum> lemme take a look in the energy managment..
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm nope
<Sachse_Siechtum> just options about standby and timeframes
<deathcannon> Sachse_Siechtum: the battery specific options usually dont show unless you're on a laptop
<Sachse_Siechtum> deathcannon, I see. Thanks.
<Sachse_Siechtum> "Open a terminal window and type: xgamma -gamma 1.136
<Sachse_Siechtum> Adjust 1.136 (I think this is default for xgamma) to your liking.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Reference (http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/07/2244242) (search for xgamma on the page)"
<Sachse_Siechtum> you might try that.
<Sachse_Siechtum> or read the info
<eev2> didnt work, sorry
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, did you try different values?
<eev2> yes, 1.36, 2, 20 and 200
<Sachse_Siechtum> lemme try that...
<Sachse_Siechtum> try xgamma -gamma 1.600
<Sachse_Siechtum> on my monitor thats REALLY bright
<eev2> with the dot?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> the value goes to 1.999
<Sachse_Siechtum> or wait
<Sachse_Siechtum> argh
<Sachse_Siechtum> got xgamma -gamma 3.000 ..really bright
<eev2> 1.600 doesn't make it bright but 5 does, but i still cannot distinguish anything (it's just a bright black), 1.999 is also less bright
<Sachse_Siechtum> try 10
<Sachse_Siechtum> cant barely read the text when I have this setting
<Sachse_Siechtum> can
<eev2> i have a feeling that it's something with my nvidia drivers bcse when i was updating it was doing something with nvidia but i dont remember what it was (i wasnt paying attention)
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe you lack contrast too
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> I had the problem once, that my nvidia driver didnt have sudo right to change the settings...
<eev2> ok, with higher gamma number it becomes brighter, i can distinguish something but still not good enough
<eev2> what is the highest i can put ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2,  can you go into detail?
<Sachse_Siechtum> try it
<eev2> i cannot really read what is on the terminal
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, I dont wanna try it, because on 10 my screen was barely readable...
<Sachse_Siechtum> why not?
<Sachse_Siechtum> too dark too bright?
<eev2> too dark
<Sachse_Siechtum> did it get worse with higher gamma=
<Sachse_Siechtum> ?
<eev2> no, it got better
<Sachse_Siechtum> well type in xgamma gamma 40 ....just go step on step higher til you can clearly read it
<Sachse_Siechtum> xgamma -gamma 3.000
<Sachse_Siechtum> that is
<Sachse_Siechtum> whoops
<Sachse_Siechtum> xgamma -gamma 40
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok it goes til 10
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just found out
<eev2> i was just about to say that
<eev2> it doesnt accept values higher than 10
<Sachse_Siechtum> eev2, how does it look at your screen?
<eev2> i'm still not able to read anyrhing bcse it's too dark
<Sachse_Siechtum> do you have a manual for your laptop? there might be something about changing gamma
<eev2> you mean from the bios?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no. something like a on screen display...but since I dont own a laptop, I dunno if those have one
<eev2> no, there isn't something like that, i know this laptop very well
<eev2> i think i will try and install the nvidia drivers again, mayby that will fix it
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<eev2> thanks for your help Sachse
<Sachse_Siechtum> you could also try another build on the grub boot menu
<Sachse_Siechtum> np
<eev2> i will write back if i have a solution
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<xubuntu> hey, was wondering if anyone uses xubuntu with fluxbox as the window manager.  I'm trying this combination on an old desktop and need a little help getting things the way I'd like
<bazhang> I imagine that would be fluxbuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://www.fluxbox.org/
<Sysi> no if you want only replace xfwm
<bazhang> not an official part of ubuntu iirc
<xubuntu> I've looked through the wiki at fluxbox.org but can't find the piece of information I'm looking for
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<xubuntu> specifically, how to stop the fluxbox system tray so that the xfce4-panel notification area can start
<xubuntu> when I started xfce4-panel I got an error saying that a notification area was already running
<Kangarooo1> hello can anyone tell me how to make terminal show latest errors? like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dogtail/+bug/530064/comments/11 charlie added this file?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Kangarooo1, I think it was the dmesg command
<Kangarooo> mmm no it looks a litle different but it gave some info of what proces did what
<Kangarooo> this is also good but whats that command witch charlie got in that post?
<Sachse_Siechtum> couldnt find any other command
<hakan> howdy folks, does anyone know if its possible to reinstall pulse audio, I just last audio on a macbook installation for some unknown reason
<[BG]ZloboMiR> sudo apt-get install pulse Tab Tab ?
<Lupus-SLE> Evening fellow people. I seek computery wisdom. I've got an old PC with an 800MHz AMD Duron and some SiS chipset motherboard which I've put Xubuntu on. I'm having issues with it not shutting down, the last message it gives me is "System halted" but then it stays powered on. Could anybody give any suggestions as to why?
<charlie-tca> check the bios and make acpi is enabled
<charlie-tca> I think is what it is called
<Lupus-SLE> I believe it is
<charlie-tca> That is usually a bios setting about power
<Lupus-SLE> Yes, it's set to enabled
<Lupus-SLE> I could reboot and double check the setting name and value if it'd be some help to you.
<Lupus-SLE> I found a similar issue in an ubuntu thread which suggested adding "apm power_off=1" to /etc/modules but it doesn't seem to have worked
<Lupus-SLE> modprobe apm returned an error saying the apm module doesn't exist...
<Lupus-SLE> Power Management in BIOS is currently set to APM/ACPI
<Lupus-SLE> "the one i have now is good tho desktop =/"
<Lupus-SLE> Appologies, wrong window on that last message ¬_¬
<Lupus-SLE> I'm going to try setting APM and ACPI seperately... see what happens
<charlie-tca> Won't help me to double check. That is the only thing I know about this issue.
<charlie-tca> I had it happen to me wiht a couple of old systems, one it worked to change bios settings, one it did not.
<Lupus-SLE> Buggery...
<Lupus-SLE> oooo... a secret is revealed
<Lupus-SLE> Apparently the fact the BIOS is 13 years old is an issue
<Lupus-SLE> It claims I need to use acpi=force but I've no idea where exactly to put that...
<Sysi> xubuntu karmic 9.10?
<Lupus-SLE> Indeed
<Sysi> /etc/default/grub
<Lupus-SLE> Do I just append "acpi=force" to the end of the file?
<Lupus-SLE> I notice most the commands in there begin with "GRUB_"
<Lupus-SLE> I also get the feeling that sodding this up will ruin my system
<Lupus-SLE> Sysi: Input?
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sysi> there are instructions
<Sysi> sorry if i didn't follow this channel for a while
<Lupus-SLE> Sysi: I may have misunderstood, I've added acpi=force to the lines GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and haven't been able to fix the issue ¬_¬
<Sysi> then it maybe don't just work or you need to add different thing
<Lupus-SLE> It says the cut-off is 2000 and the bios is 1997
<Lupus-SLE> But in the BIOS the power is set to ACPI
<charlie-tca> Lupus-SLE: you need that on the same place as "quiet splash" just add it before quiet
<Lupus-SLE> No, I'm idiot
<Lupus-SLE> Ironic how I missed the 'a' there...
<Lupus-SLE> I forgot to run grub-update
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I know that one, too. I booted for two days, trying to figure out why my change hadn't taken. Forgot to "update-grub"...
<Lupus-SLE> charlie-tca: I don't believe so... otherwise it isn't enabled for recovery mode aswell
<charlie-tca> Believe! It doesn't need to be enabled for recovery mode.
<Lupus-SLE> It does...
<Lupus-SLE> Otherwise how the hell do I shutdown in recovery mode?
<Lupus-SLE> I noticed I put it on two lines and it appeared twice for the non-recovery mode items in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<charlie-tca> How often do you boot in recovery mode?
<Lupus-SLE> Well... never
<Lupus-SLE> rarely
<charlie-tca> It is not really the mode to run all the time. If you check the wiki page, it will tell you to where to put it.
<Lupus-SLE> But still! D:
<Lupus-SLE> It goes in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<charlie-tca> As often as you use it, is it really too much to shut the power off?
<Lupus-SLE> No
<Lupus-SLE> However
<Lupus-SLE> It's just as much work to put it in the default one only
<Lupus-SLE> in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX it's in all linux entries, which is what I want
<charlie-tca> okay
<Lupus-SLE> And where would we be if we just accepted common faults, eh?
 * charlie-tca thinks the answer is "working systems" ?
<Lupus-SLE> Nevermind, didn't work anyway
 * OmegaPhil is loving XFCE
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Lupus-SLE, I would say that Linux gave us the power to customize according to our own SPECIFIC needs. So go customize. :)
<tamran> hi guys. I'm having some trouble getting to a network share (dns-323).  I get it fine in Ubuntu or Kubuntu (out of the box) but xubuntu doesn't seem to have the things installed that I need
<[BG]ZloboMiR> hmm, is samba server ok?
 * charlie-tca thinks Xubuntu is harder to configure. 
<[BG]ZloboMiR> tamran, if I were you I would narrow up the differences between ubuntu and xubuntu, and add the missing
<tamran> [BG]ZloboMiR: it almost seems to be a good idea to ditch xubuntu and just install xfce from an ubuntu install
<[BG]ZloboMiR> still there will be much trash on drive...
<[BG]ZloboMiR> just a sec
<charlie-tca> If you really think that would be easier to configure...
<tamran> [BG]ZloboMiR: yeah, I tried just that and just had too many services fighting with each other
<[BG]ZloboMiR> nope, nothing on google
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Me away for a movie
<Kangarooo> https://wave.google.com/wave/#restored:wave:googlewave.com!w%252BF_ZuEyY0A
<Lupus-SLE> As a general question, would you fellow people say there's a significant performance difference by using xubuntu over standard ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Lupus-SLE: almost always depends on the computer hardware
<Lupus-SLE> But... generalise for me would you please?
<Lupus-SLE> I've got a PC with a 800MHz processor and 512MB of SDRAM
<jst> Anyone have a list of changes to Xubuntu 10.04?
<jst> Lupus-SLE, you would see some improvement, yes.  Particularly on older hardware... one second.
<jst> Running this command from a terminal really sped up GNOME and XFCE for me: echo gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0 >> ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<jst> At least it made it "feel" faster.
<charlie-tca> I find on my 400MHz and 866MHz both, Xubuntu is considerably faster.
<jst> Yeah, Xubuntu is noticeably faster on my HP Mini 1000.
<jst> Lupus-SLE, you could always $ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ... and see if you like it.
<Lupus-SLE> No, it's alright - it was just a general interest question.
<Lupus-SLE> This old rust-bucket PC I have is running Xubuntu
<Lupus-SLE> I 'might' try xubuntu on my laptop
<Lupus-SLE> 1.4GHz Dell Inspiron 1300
<Lupus-SLE> But it's not really that slow
<Lupus-SLE> Currently with Ubuntu 9.10
<jst> Yeah... You could always play with "swapiness" and /etc/init.d/ondemand.
<jst> Those seem to have given me the biggest boost in performance.  Also, installing the preload package may speed up loading programs.
<charlie-tca> jst: what kind of changes do you mean for Luxid?
<charlie-tca> Lucid?
<charlie-tca> We do not plan any major application changes, it will mostly be updates to the apps in 9.10
<jst> charlie-tca, thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Did not mean to ignore you, just missed the question
<Kangarooo> can anyone try to join https://wave.google.com/wave/#restored:wave:googlewave.com!w%252BF_ZuEyY0A ?
<Kangarooo> i made wave for ubuntu we could try to use it to work collaborativy in real time and results could be posted to wiki if some wiki subject is discused in wave
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: Apparently not anything I use
<charlie-tca> Is that something like gobby?
<knome> Kangarooo, we don't specifically want to use wave, since not everybody will have access to it. we already have irc, the forums, the wiki, the mailing lists and as charlie mentioned, gobby, which does pretty much the same then wave, except when you are finished you have a single document and don't have to awkwardly copy from wave
<knome> Kangarooo, on another note, if you'd like to DISCUSS something, feel free to start the discussion in any of the formats mentioned, and ping/point us to that if needed.
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: well wave is better then gobby since i dont know where is link to installed gobby witch could be used for ubuntu related things.
<Kangarooo> ups . i mean gobby needs to be installed..
<knome> Kangarooo, install gobby from the repositories, join gobby.ubuntu.com. again wave is NOT better since it's not available for EVERYBODY.
<Kangarooo> wiat ok ill try that
<charlie-tca> To use wave, I have to sign up for something. If I am not signed up for it, I can not use it.
<charlie-tca> I think I am already over extended on signing up for things
<Kangarooo> i think everyone has at least one gmail or google account
<Kangarooo> ok i installed gobby tring it now
<charlie-tca> But I went to wave. It says I have to sign up for it, now
<charlie-tca> I don't think I need to sign up for anything more
<knome> and what it comes to gobby, it's not the #1 tool for xubuntu developer communication since we are a quite small team
<knome> #xubuntu-devel and the xubuntu-devel mailing list are the most used.
<Kangarooo> Woohooo gobby is good. but it needs like folders. couse all docs are showed in one window. also gobby needs to be put in some wiki as tool for collaborating.
<knome> Kangarooo, feel free to write a specification for obby and implement. :)
<Kangarooo> i hope i will get spirit of reporting bugs back when some of my bug reports finally get fixed. in this week ive got about 15 bugs but reported about 10
<charlie-tca> It already is in the wiki. Just use google to search for it
<Kangarooo> maybe im just tired for today.
<knome> charlie-tca, the folders for obby spec?
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: i mean it should be writen about gobby and this gobby.ubuntu.com in https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<charlie-tca> No, the part about using gobby for colloborating
<knome> charlie-tca, right ;]
<charlie-tca> gobby spec probably is blueprinted, too
<Kangarooo> knome: here i wrote spec for goby folders https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gobby/+spec/folders
<knome> no, that's not really a blueprint.
<Kangarooo> :)
<knome> that's a sentence.
<Kangarooo> but it says all :)
<Kangarooo> theres nothing to add
<knome> yes, but a blueprint covers the topic like how it could be done
<knome> what would be obstacles
<Kangarooo> ah ok but for this i dont know how could it be done and wht would be obstacles
<knome> https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<Kangarooo> how could it be done i cant say it in programming
<knome> Kangarooo, please read that page
 * Kangarooo will finish that in morning. bye :)
<knome> bye
#xubuntu 2010-03-06
<viliny> hi!
<viliny> How do you kill the x server for nvidia driver update/installation?
<viliny> i know it's stop gdm in gnome but this is xfce
<viliny> Hey, so how do you guys access samba shares in xubuntu?
<viliny> Thunar doesn't support them, right?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Sysi
<pteague> currently using koala... how do i change it so totem player doesn't keep popping up everytime i insert a dvd?
<pteague> nm, just found it
<faron> hello everybody hopefully all are well....I'm wondering,when uninstalling programs,synaptic gives a choice of "removal" OR "complete removal" which one should I choose ? Anybody have any suggestions ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> faron,  complete removal also removes the dependencies....so to be sure I'd go for removal
<LuYu> is there a graphical way to add SMB printers in xubuntu_
<ojcme> Has anyone gotten globalmenu working on XFCE?
<ojcme> Anyone there?
<Scarra3> Hello
<Scarra3> Ive hurd some really good things about XFCE can you give me some info about it?
<Balsaq> Good morning Software Engineers, Masters of all that is Binary, and Casual Computer Operators...it is a pleasure to reside here, with you, in the lush binary rainforest known as....Xubuntu!
<Scarra3> hey
<Balsaq> hello Scarra3
<Scarra3> So your and XFCE / Xubuntu user? What do you think about it I am considering switching from gnomee to xubuntu
<Balsaq> i love xubuntu
<Scarra3> Can you give me some info about it
<Balsaq> but it is on a computer in my basement so i use it less in the winter
<Balsaq> well lets see...
<Balsaq> it installs easier and faster thatn anyhting i have ever seen
<Balsaq> all i havd to add was flash (restricted extras_
<Balsaq> my sound, printer and all worked
<Balsaq> it is so fast on 512 rdram i can hardley see the changes happen on screen
<Balsaq> and it never breaks, hesititates or becomes confused...ever.
<Balsaq> it boots in 43 seconds from off to the internet too....on an old single core p4
<Scarra3> Awesome what does yours look like im trying to get some theme ideas
<Balsaq> i use the plain bule sky background which is a standard choice of xubuntu and i use the regular icons...i didnt maniplute it at all...i love it lean and mean (9.04)
<Balsaq> it reminds me a bit of Jack Dempsy in his prime
<Scarra3> Ill try it out then
<Scarra3> Do you program or something Balsaq
<Balsaq> its so good...i can hardley believe it
<Balsaq> no i do not actually know the code...but respect those that do (workin on it)
<Balsaq> the support here is fabulous too...
<Balsaq> i am new as of Oct 09
<Scarra3> Wow what language
<Balsaq> english and a touch of spanish and some french that i forgot
<Scarra3> I mean programming language are you learning
<Balsaq> none yet
<Balsaq> python would be my 1st one
<Balsaq> gotta get that going though...workina lot of hour lately though
<Balsaq> do you know the code Scarrra3?
<Scarra3> Java
<Balsaq> i have attmepted to contribute some artwork to this project , but thats it
<Balsaq> is sun java better than java?
<Scarra3> Um sun java is the same as regular java
<Scarra3> The language was made by Sun Microsystems'
<Balsaq> cool...cause when i installed open office on one of my computers,,,it now seems i have 2 javas
<Balsaq> who knew
<jaspervdj> So, while I'm an Archlinux user, I'm searching for an easy to use linux distribution for a mate. However, it's meant for old machine (only 256MB ram)... can xubuntu run decently on that?
<jaspervdj> Oh, never mind, it's explained on http://www.xubuntu.org/get
 * kng to
<pteague> what exactly is the speech-dispatcher?
<pteague> & is it really required for xubuntu?
<bazhang> !info speech-dispatcher | pteague
<ubottu> pteague: speech-dispatcher (source: speech-dispatcher): Common interface to speech synthesizers. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.7+git20090914~unofficial-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<pteague> was going through the differences between my old /etc/passwd & /etc/group files compared to the new & noticed the addition on the fresh install
<migis> hello
<slow-motion> hi
<dbdii407> It's going this "stop clicking clicking" thing again
<dbdii407> Oops. "Stop clicking"
<dbdii407> This is getting /very/ annoying. No matter what mouse I use
<axle> hi there!
<[BG]ZloboMiR> hi
<axle> I've got a problem with creating a launcher on the desktop... there is a executable file that launches a program, and i need to create a launcher for this executable. the problem is, it needs to be executed from inside it's directory to work. and giving the launcher a command like "cd /go/to/dir && ./executable" does not work... a sh.-file which does the same works fine, only i can't give it a different icon :/
<dbdii407> Okay! This is annoying.
<likemindead> Eh?
<dbdii407> Amazing cause in a previous release, I could just unplug my mouse and it would work again. That isn't fixing it now. :|
<likemindead> USB or bluetooth?
<dbdii407> USB
<dbdii407> I've reported this issue many times.
<likemindead> Wireless?
<dbdii407> Doesn't matter. It does it wireless or not
<likemindead> Strange. I've never experience that. Sorry...
<dbdii407> Ugh.....
<dbdii407> I JUST logged into this thing
<likemindead> What "thing" ?
<dbdii407> The computer.
<dbdii407> What else?
<freaky[t]> the window manager ;)
<dbdii407> I find this very retarded. The last release of xUbuntu where you open a terminal and it takes up the entire screen, doesn't even do this
<dbdii407> after that release, the two-three after that i can just unplug my mouse and it works again
<dbdii407> after that, i have to RESTART
<likemindead> I never experienced that either.
<likemindead> Mice are cheap. Try another.
<dbdii407> I did
<dbdii407> I've tried about 5
<likemindead> Yikes.
<likemindead> That must be some weird USB port your machine has. :-\
<dbdii407> Highly doubt it's that either.
<dbdii407> No matter where i plug it in, still does it
<likemindead> Are there many folks around the interwebs echoing the same issue?
<dbdii407> If you google, yes
<likemindead> I have Xubuntu on numerous machines to no avail. :D
<dbdii407> But, I can't bring up firefox
<TheSheep> dbdii407: anything relevant in dmesg?
<dbdii407> TheSheep, Umm?
<TheSheep> dbdii407: open a terminal and type 'dmesg'
<TheSheep> dbdii407: should display you kernel messages
<dbdii407> No command found
<TheSheep> without the quotes
<dbdii407> No command found
<TheSheep> taht would be "Comamnd not found"
<TheSheep> unless you have some really weird version of xubuntu
<dbdii407> I guess you don't want me to install util-linux?
<TheSheep> dmesg should be installed by default
<TheSheep> is that a custom installation?
<dbdii407> Got it
<dbdii407> Terminal was freaking out
<dbdii407> (Like usual)
<dbdii407> What am I looking for
<dbdii407> It shows my mouse at the bottom
 * likemindead uses Tilda FTW!
<TheSheep> messages about usb at the end
<TheSheep> or the bus
<dbdii407> I see that. Now what?
<TheSheep> can you pastebin them?
<dbdii407> Nope
<dbdii407> I can't copy
<likemindead> ...
<likemindead> Are you sure you're not trolling? :-\
<dbdii407> Do you WANT a pic?
<TheSheep> that'd work too
<TheSheep> likemindead: I think he's just pissed off :)
<dbdii407> TheSheep, Will that work?
<TheSheep> sure, go ahead
<likemindead> Sorry, I don't mean to offend.
<dbdii407> I've dealt with this problem for about 2 years. I'm really sick of it
<TheSheep> likemindead: I know
<TheSheep> dbdii407: 2 years is a lot of patience
<likemindead> Have you tried other distros, Live CDs?
<TheSheep> dbdii407: since we didn't have similar problems, chances are this is a hardware ailure or just badly supported combination of hardware
<TheSheep> s/ailure/failure
<dbdii407> likemindead, It doesn't do this on Ubuntu
<likemindead> Ah... Xfce issue then?
<likemindead> Maybe try the Linux Mint Xfce Community Edition?
<TheSheep> sorry, I just cut myself, gotta go look for a patch
<dbdii407> I'm not switching
<TheSheep> likemindead: whatever is different in that distro, could be fixed in this one too
<likemindead> Well... best of luck.
<dbdii407> TheSheep, http://twitpic.com/16yvff
<TheSheep> dbdii407: that looks normal, no errors :(
<TheSheep> does it stop working predictably?
<dbdii407> Ugh......
<TheSheep> like after a certain time, or after you do something?
<TheSheep> or is it random?
<dbdii407> 1 day
<dbdii407> if lucky 2
<TheSheep> do you hibernate or suspend your computer?
<dbdii407> Never. If you look at that pic and the terminal title, I run an IRC bot
<dbdii407> unless there's some way idk that can keep it running
<TheSheep> you'd normally put it on some server
<TheSheep> if you've got access to one, that is
<TheSheep> your /dev/input directory has to have lots of files by now, I suppose
<TheSheep> can you do ls -al /dev/input and see what the rights to the files are?
<dbdii407> I'm not really comfortable placing my bot on another computer
<dbdii407> Sure.
<dbdii407> all root
<dbdii407> mice, mouse0 -> 2
<dbdii407> TheSheep, do you have an idea? I need to get back to development
<TheSheep> dbdii407: sorry, nothing comes to my mind
<dbdii407> Okay. I'm gonna do a restart
<TheSheep> dbdii407: you say it only happes on xubuntu and not on ubuntu?
<Kangarooo> screen shots saving in png but what programm by default opens it? yester day it still was rosseta now somehow thats changed to mozzila thunderbird. wtf? how its possible that some settings are changed?
<Kangarooo> also just got one bug i was in home folder and deleted text file with shift delete and then enter and thunar closed..
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: it happens to me after every update, I just switch it back to whatever I use in the file's properties
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: and yes, I wish someone would fix it :)
<Kangarooo> is abug report made?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> I'm too lazy :P
<Kangarooo> what packege name of default aplication setings holder?
<TheSheep> I supppose it wouild be xubuntu-default-settings
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: heres existing bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/458148 write how it hapens to u
<Kangarooo> i now added that package
<TheSheep> fun
<TheSheep> I think it's a more general problem
<TheSheep> but I don't know the solution
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: just write that it happens to u too. the more comments the faster it will be fixed
<Kangarooo> if u have seen that it happens after each update write that
<Kangarooo> what rss programms can u recomend? witch is lightweight?
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: u dont want to comment in that bug?
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: I used liferea for some time
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: switched to google reader later
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: I'd better not get too involved, being a sociopath I might break something ;)
<Kangarooo> so now u on web? or google reader has program?
<TheSheep> no, on the web
<TheSheep> mostly because it works on my phonw
<TheSheep> phone
<Kangarooo> no u not sociopath u just incubating thats all. :)
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: I have an official diagnose :)
<Kangarooo> yeah well we all know usa medical system is lightly saying bad and diplomas are useles.. thats why many doctors are already in usa couse they have knowledge. delete that diagnose
<Kangarooo> i mean from other countrys
<Kangarooo> sociopath can be also sayd as person who has its own opinion and having its own private time incubating- getting ready.
<TheSheep> don't worry about it
<TheSheep> sorry for trolling
<Kangarooo> yeah its ok. just make one small coment that it afects if u want. but it looks like u dont want
<last_soldier> hola
<last_soldier> alguien en el canal?
<millman12345> ok so i have a question that maybe someone could help me with... i don't think it's xubuntu specific, but maybe someone can help nonetheless... whenever i plug in first start my laptop up, it won't automatically mount my usb flash drive the first few times i plug it in... sometimes i have to plug it in 10-12 times over the course of 5-10 minutes before it'll properly identify it as a mass storage device... it doesn't even show
<millman12345> up in my /dev so i can't even manually mount it... when i plug it in and do a "dmesg" I get usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address "x" (where x increases by one every time I plug it in)... eventually i get the "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver..." message, but not ever within the first 5 minutes of trying... after it correctly detects it that first time, it automatically detects it perfectly every sub
<millman12345> sequent time after that, until I restart the computer... then it does it all over again
<millman12345> it's also worth noting that I'm on an old laptop with only usb 1.1 functionality and it's a usb 2.0 flash stick... but that shouldn't make a difference in theory... and like i said, once it works once, it works fine every time after that... also i am using the uhci_hcd module and i don't even have the ehci_hcd module loaded (i only say that because most people say it is a problem with the ehci_hcd module so i tried to do an rmm
<millman12345> od for that module but it says it's not even installed in the first place... so that's not it)
<millman12345> unfortunately, I can't stick around, but please feel free to post any suggestions to the channel and I will check the log later... thank you ahead of time
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/531325 in #5 u say it will be in 4.8 but not for 10.04 ?
<Kangarooo> sory #6
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> It is not in lucid, It will be fixed when Xfce releases xfce 4.8
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: that bug should be fixed in the version after lucid
<charlie-tca> but we won't know for sure until Xfce tells us
<Kangarooo> why it will take so long time? bug is now triaged.. or done.. why cant that part put to universe?
<mr_pouit> because we don't upload development releases in a LTS
<mr_pouit> (Xfce 4.8 is scheduled for June 2010)
<Kangarooo> omg no... again another bug
<Kangarooo> thunar not responding when selected many files and pressing enter
<charlie-tca> Are you using detailed view?
<Kangarooo> no
<Kangarooo> defaul icons view. im trying to not modify system so  i could make more bug reports about clean system
<Kangarooo> when ill wont be able to find any new bug ill try to install something. im already getting bored and cant find new bugs so i tryd some twiter programms witch doesnt work and ill report them later also. when i started reporting a few days ago at first u wast in this channel i reported many bugs about xubuntu clean system
<Kangarooo> and its default programms
<Kangarooo> here read my last comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/69883 and try doing that
<charlie-tca> Well, right now there are 82376 open bugs in Ubuntu. Not all of those are going to get fixed.
<charlie-tca> The developers have to pick the most important bugs to fix first.
<Kangarooo> i think better make thouse who are the most used bugs. becouse of them people go away from ubuntu. but if they wouldnt be able to see thouse bugs they would stay and even after year help develop or fix
<Kangarooo> i mean in most used actions.
<Kangarooo> affecting most times and most users
<last_soldier> hi
<last_soldier> what downloader was recomended for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> To get the cd? bittorrent
<charlie-tca> I think transmission is installed by default
<last_soldier> for https and ftp.
<last_soldier> protocol
<charlie-tca> user's choice
<charlie-tca> I use gftp
<Kangarooo> that way more people would stay on ubuntu`s and as some percentage of users help/start developin/fixing the more its neede to keep them long enough on ubuntus and that can be achieved with fixing most easyr accesable bugs. like 1px slider bug witch affect all firefox users. on lcean system firefox is so its afecting all
<charlie-tca> I use DownThemAll firefox extension, too. I find it faster than the standard downloading
<last_soldier> gwget ideal for gnome.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, you can use that for xubuntu, too, if you like it.
<last_soldier> for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Sure
<charlie-tca> You can use most gnome applications in Xubuntu.
<last_soldier> jeje thanks
<last_soldier> i now
<last_soldier> like xubuntu, is very fast.
<charlie-tca> Great! Glad to hear it is working well for you.
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: can u explain whats subrepertory? i cant redo this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/520118
<Kangarooo> a folder?
<charlie-tca> It is a folder.
<charlie-tca> and that bug happens in lucid
<Kangarooo> ah ok . yes 9.10 it doesnt happen
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: i have one idea why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/458148 happens. can u tell me how to see what was upadted since clen system installation?
<Vince__> Hello
<Kangarooo> im guessing rosetra was updated and while update happens some updating proces dpkg (actually i think it depacks but maybe it works like doiing something more) or something else while updating has put next in line programm for picture file opening as default.
<mattpc> hello
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: what command give list of updated things?
<Vince__> Ok, i'm havin an issue using xubuntu more specifically with eth0
<mattpc> how can I find the folder that XChat is installed in?
<mattpc> I downloaded a file on IRC and I can't find it
<Vince__> I'm behind a router i have DHCP activated but I can't get the sistem online
<mattpc> nevermind, I found it
<mattpc> it was hidden :-)
<Kangarooo> mattpc: open home folder and ctrl+h shows hiden files
<Vince__> Also tried connecting the cable directly to the modem but didn't work
<Vince__> Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: I really don't know all that. I don't know why bugs happen.
<Kangarooo> yeah bug command for list of last updated packages?
<Kangarooo> that u know? :)
<mattpc> QUESTION:  I am trying to play an mp3 in Exaile and I get a message that says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."  what do I do?
<mattpc> I've been using Xubuntu for only a few hours
<charlie-tca> you mean apt-cache policy package?
<Kangarooo> mattpc: open add.remove and take list all awailable programm and search xubuntu restricted extras
<slow-motion> n8
<Vince__> Also I have downloaded the "drivers" for the wireless card but I don't know how install them
<Vince__> Anyone can give me some "howto" step by step?
<charlie-tca> !wireless | Vince__
<ubottu> Vince__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vince__> thx
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: no it will only show some info for one package. but for last update what command gives whats been updated in last update?
<mattpc> Kangaroo - ok its installing now
<charlie-tca> I don't know that command. try apt-get --help or apt-file --help
<mattpc> Kangaroo - it worked thanks!
<mattpc> Kangaroo - can you tell me why XChat loads up whenever I reboot the computer?  its not in my sessions & startup programs, and I am not saving sessions when I log off?
<Kangarooo> mattpc: u have xubuntu? when installed xchat? and from synaptic or apt-get yes?
<mattpc> yeah
<mattpc> came with it
<Kangarooo> no.. xubuntu clean installation is without xchat
<charlie-tca> xubuntu installs xchat by default
<mr_pouit> yeah
<Kangarooo> i dl and installed xubuntu 9.10 week ago i didnt have xchat
<charlie-tca> You should not be downloading it from anywhere. It is already installed in 9.10.
<Kangarooo> mattpc: i found that this autostart bug has been reported but not on launchpad. and its reported in latest release witch hasnt been updated for at least half year
<charlie-tca> Something is wrong witht he installation if it did not install
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: no no really i didnt have xchat
<charlie-tca> Then something was wrong with the installation
<Kangarooo> i installed in last week time 6 computers
<Kangarooo> everyone has pidgin
<charlie-tca> Are you using the xubuntu cd?
<Kangarooo> from xubuntu website
<charlie-tca> I do installs everyday, and xchat always installs
<Kangarooo> also in live mode xchat wasnt there
<charlie-tca> Gnome-xchat does not install, but xchat does. It is in Applications -> Network
<charlie-tca> yes it is there
<Kangarooo> what was the command to check ubuntu version maybe u talking about 10.04 ?
<charlie-tca> I am talking about all versions since 8.04
<charlie-tca> I have tested every one of them, and xchat always installs
<Kangarooo> no. i dl from xubuntu website and it doesnt have
<Kangarooo> ok ill put cd in sen u screen shot only tell me in witch folder to look
<charlie-tca> It is in Applications -> Network
<mr_pouit> and it's definitely installed by default, at least in karmic & lucid
<charlie-tca> Maybe you should download from a different server. It sounds like the one you are using has bad copies
<administrador> Hello, do you Know if there are a xubuntu irc chanel in spanish
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charlie-tca> but it is a ubuntu channel. We don't have an Xubuntu specific spanish channel
<Kangarooo> i just put cd and used finder only what to use find or locate? both didnt find xchat also looking in hidden files
<administrador> thanks!
<charlie-tca> Then you need to get a different image
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: heres /media/cdrom0/dists/karmic/Release http://paste.ubuntu.com/389869/
<charlie-tca> That is not a complete file list
<Kangarooo> i chached all folders not so much.. i even dont understand where all files are. where then i should look?
<mr_pouit> dpkg -l '*xchat*'
<Kangarooo> how to know whats in cd if its put in linux?
<Kangarooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389872/
<mr_pouit> so it's installed
<Kangarooo> its showing something about xchat maybe couse i installed it today and removed it to check if one bug still exists for it. ill do that same command tomorow at one friend to who i installed xubuntu 9.10 this week from same iso burned to cd
<mr_pouit> mmh, wait no, you removed it
<Kangarooo> is there a command to see when it was installed and when removed? i installed it today 2 times and 2 times removed
<Kangarooo> and dowloaded i from xubuntu.com europe and it opened this page http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<mr_pouit> you can see the log for all previous actions of your package manager in /var/log/apt/term.log for example
<Kangarooo> ok ill postebin it
<Kangarooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389875/
<mr_pouit> yeah? so you removed it today at 14:52:53
<knome> line 2153: Removing xchat ...
<mr_pouit> reinstalled at 14:55:31
<mr_pouit> and removed again at 14:56:52
<Kangarooo> Date: Wed, 28 Oct 2009 14:23:09 UTC  its in first file. but u say xchat already from 8.04 in xubuntu? i cant remember now but maybe it also wasnt in 8.04
<mr_pouit> so it was installed :}
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: please stop trying to pick everything apart
<Kangarooo> is all aptitude commands showing in there? all i did i installed couse it wasnt installed and removed and installed again and removed again with aptitude install/remove
<mr_pouit> (it is installed by default since intrepid btw)
<Kangarooo> no this is serious bug then. tomorow ill post the same that dpkg -l '*xchat*' from another pc
<mr_pouit> pleas don't
<mr_pouit> it is installed by default in xubuntu, please stop arguing about that
<Kangarooo> its showing that it was removed before that it was installed and before that removed but theres missing one more install.
<mr_pouit> well, it can't be removed if it wasn't installed first…
<knome> Kangarooo, it is installed by default. end of conversation.
<Kangarooo> i think maybe someone who knows aptitude can tell why that one install is missing
<Kangarooo> no its not
<Kangarooo> try urself dl iso and try cd
<Kangarooo> i have 2 cds of same image iso
<mr_pouit> no, you try
<knome> Kangarooo, finding bugs for us is great, but sometimes when you try too hard, it only gives us more work. which means we are not able to fix that many bugs.
<knome> Kangarooo, charlie-tca downloads the iso's EVERY DAY and tests them. xchat IS installed by default.
<Kangarooo> ok ill now go to live cd and do the same command ok? ill be in pidgin after 10 min
<mr_pouit> look at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/xubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.manifest, it's the list of package contained in the cd
<mr_pouit> *packages
<mr_pouit> and xchat is in there
<Kangarooo> yes xchat is listed in manifest 2 files located in file:///media/cdrom0/casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop
<Kangarooo> but as i sayd ill be in 10min in pidgin with live cd
<ryan_> i've tried adding a script to /Desktop/Autostart, which moved it to .config/autostart, with a desktop file - neither worked, and i tried a ~/.xinitrc
<mr_pouit> but you can keep on being convinced that xchat isn't installed by default, even if it's wrong :)
<mr_pouit> ryan_: what are you trying to do?
<ryan_> file, im trying to run xmodmap, when the xfce session starts
<ryan_> to remap some keys
<mr_pouit> ryan_: mmh, a .Xmodmap file doesn't work?
<ryan_> i have an xmodmap file
<ryan_> which is part of a git repo
<mr_pouit> I don't remember exactly, I'm not sure if it's taken into account by xfce4-settings or not
<ryan_> so i wanted to tell xmodmap to look there, explicitly
<ryan_> i guess, i could symlink it
<ryan_> well im here,
<ryan_> im also trying to
<ryan_> set that dontzap feature
<ryan_> on session startup
<ryan_> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<ryan_> i found that, which works for me
<ryan_> but where should i put it , to get it to run ?
<xchat> i am not installed on clean system. kangaroo is right
<mr_pouit> …
<knome> Kangarooo, hello. can i PM you?
<Kangarooo> yes now im back in installed system. it was in live cd so im assuming that its also installed on other pcs also and it was installed on mine but i havent seen it maybe thats my blindspot. and it wasnt showing that i was installing it 2x couse it was already installed
<Kangarooo> in that var/ log file
<Kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot637.php# theres next to clock Mixer and left to him new icon that wasnt after update yesterday.
<Kangarooo> but now it showed up and 1. why did it came up? 2. cant remove it left clicking it.
<charlie-tca> That icon came from the developer adding the notify-osd stuff to xfce mixer
<Kangarooo> wow mixer properties also different
<mr_pouit> which icon exactly?
<mr_pouit> the one with a red cross,
<mr_pouit> ?
<Kangarooo> yes
<mr_pouit> afaik, it's the gnome mixer
<charlie-tca> I think you can get rid of it by opening Applications -> Session and Startup -> go to Application Autostart tab, uncheck Volume Control
<charlie-tca> But it really doesn't make any difference, either, if it stays there
<Kangarooo> hmm i think i today saw that when i change volume u know then comes up notifier.. it had red cross and still sound coming but now when i try to replicate that pressing on keyboard mute and also making sound to max now i cant.
<Kangarooo> ok that maybe someone else will be able to replicate now i cant anymore but new bug i got. mute doesnt un-mute
<charlie-tca> It happens when you restart. I don't know how to reproduce it except restarting, though
<charlie-tca> Then you have to left-click the speaker, unmute in properties, click close
<Kangarooo> another strange thing .. i closed that new icons properties and icon went away
<Kangarooo> ah no it changed. soory
<Kangarooo> ah yes becouse i unmuted it in properties
<charlie-tca> good
<charlie-tca> We seem to have all that fixed in lucid. I am hoping it will work, anyway
<Kangarooo> im thinking maybe dl lucid and try to make it faster better by finding all bugs in there. maybe those bugs will be faster fixed? i already asked similar question yesterday i think
<charlie-tca> They might, but the developers still have to have time to fix them.
<charlie-tca> If we report them soon enough, some will get fixed
<charlie-tca> but some days lucid don't work at all, too
<charlie-tca> If you install lucid on a system you have to use, it can be a big problem.
<Kangarooo> yeeees.; ok. and this mixer? the new one will go away on some of next updates?
<charlie-tca> no, not in karmic
<charlie-tca> you just ignore it
<Kangarooo> should i report bug about the new one? when new one preferences is opened and on keyboard pressed mute and then un-mute it doesnt un-mute. when preferences closed and it.. oh wait ill make video
<charlie-tca> It has been reported
<Kangarooo> can u give me link?
<mr_pouit> Bug #378470
<mr_pouit> (but no need to add another comment, it's already a known issue, and won't be fixed in karmic)
<Kangarooo> similar in some way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/401294
<Kangarooo> i see that bug is having last post 2months ago. why im getting this bug only now?
<Kangarooo> this then maybe is different im having?
<knome> Kangarooo, it's surely the same one.
<charlie-tca> bug 378470
<robinking623> gays, I have a really weird problem with my old laptop. the xubuntu crashed down but the mouse still worked
<charlie-tca> What was on the screen after the crash? did it turn black or just the panels disappear, or what?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: it freezed
<robinking623> charlie-tca: just like nothing happened
<robinking623> charlie-tca: and my mouse can still move but without clicking, keyboard doesnot work
<knome> !language | robinking623
<ubottu> robinking623: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robinking623> knome: ?
<robinking623> !language | knome
<ubottu> knome: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> excuse me?
<robinking623> knome: you just send that tome
<robinking623> knome: oh, sorry .tip fehler
<robinking623> knome: should be "guys"
<knome> robinking623, no problem. no offense meant.
<charlie-tca> What were you doing when it froze?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: with the power off and .......
<robinking623> charlie-tca: oh, you mean what I was doing?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: everytime different
<charlie-tca> What application were you using. You just turned the system on?
<charlie-tca> do you have a live cd?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: no. sometimes I try to input something and sometimes I just move the mouse
<robinking623> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> try running the memory test
<charlie-tca> If it is freezing at different times, something hardware is usually causing it
<charlie-tca> Make sure all the plugs are tight
<robinking623> charlie-tca: but when I am using windows it is ok.......
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> microsoft uses lots of tricks to make it look like it is okay
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I think I can also running the memtest with grup select
<robinking623> charlie-tca: lol
<robinking623> charlie-tca: ok. I will just do it
<charlie-tca> okay, grub memory test should work, but you have to run that test for a while, like a couple of hours at least
<charlie-tca> How much memory is in the system?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: 512mb
<charlie-tca> Drive is not full, is it?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: no. now I have only xubuntu on it.
<robinking623> charlie-tca: harddisk is 20gb
<charlie-tca> Running out of drive space, no swap partition, loose plug on the mouse or keyboard, bad memory, too many applications running at one time
<charlie-tca> hmm
<charlie-tca> this is not after suspend or hibernate?
<charlie-tca> or screensaver?
#xubuntu 2010-03-07
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I have already shut down the screensaver
<robinking623> charlie-tca: not after suspend
<charlie-tca> I am running out of ideas here.
<robinking623> charlie-tca: that is a laptop. celeron 2g 512mb, with intel 815
<charlie-tca> Is it usb mouse?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I am using "noapic" after the kernel
<robinking623> charlie-tca: usb mouse and usb keyboard
<charlie-tca> That shouldn't freeze it, I don't think
<charlie-tca> If the memory test doesn't show anything wrong, file a bug using 'linux' as the package. you can file it with 'ubuntu-bug linux' in a terminal
<charlie-tca> Add to the report that it freezes keyboard and mouse at random times, with the exception of the mouse movement.
<robinking623> charlie-tca: and I am using a pcmcia card to extend the usb2.0 port. but at the beginning I thought that caused the crashdown. so I plug it out, just with the usb-hub. but after that xfce still crashed
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu is it?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: xubuntu 910. with 2.6.31-20-generic
<robinking623> charlie-tca: but I am not the only one who has that problem
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I will show you the url
<charlie-tca> You aren't having the problem?
<charlie-tca> Okay, what url?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: yes I have the same
<charlie-tca> read it wrong.
<robinking623> charlie-tca: but I am not the only one
<charlie-tca> Did you have the problem before the -20 kernel?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386883
<charlie-tca> Did you install LXDE, too?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I can not say. because I was running windows on this laptop. I just used it to watch dvb-t
<robinking623> charlie-tca: no. just xubuntu without modify
<charlie-tca> Well, that says you fixed your issue?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: just press "f5"
<robinking623> charlie-tca: Re: Xubuntu randomly crashes, mouse still responds--sorry, i was  wrong. it still crashed down. help!!!!
<robinking623> charlie-tca: so I thought maybe a bug with xorg or something
<charlie-tca> You have two different things there. The first person is crashing firefox after installing Lxde.
<charlie-tca> You said you crash random times, and the applications don't matter.
<charlie-tca> I would file a bug against the kernel.
<robinking623> charlie-tca: Installation went smooth. Restart. Log on, start Firefox, close it, wait a few seconds, crash
<charlie-tca> Is it only after running firefox?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: right
<charlie-tca> Then remove your extensions and restart the computer. Then see if it crashes. If it does, you need to try a new profile for firefox
<robinking623> charlie-tca: and I feel really weird that the xorg crashed down, but the mouse can still move and harddisk run sometimes.
<charlie-tca> firefox does that
<robinking623> charlie-tca: but last time, I just want to click the icon of firefox, it crashed down
<charlie-tca> Remove any extensions and plugins for firefox (you can try disabling them), but you have to restart the computer, not just log off
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I "wanted" to but I did not have the chance
<charlie-tca> It could still be firefox doing something stupid, right?
<robinking623> charlie-tca: you re right, but one time I just type something in the cli. it crashed down
<charlie-tca> try it. Then ask here again if it still crashes.
<robinking623> charlie-tca: ok
<robinking623> charlie-tca: I will just remove the firefox and use opera or chrome
<charlie-tca> Try epiphany, maybe?
<charlie-tca> My eyes are blurring and I have to go rest them, now. Good luck.
<robinking623> ok, see you good night
<Kangarooo> robinking623: use chrome. its fast all the time.
<robinking623> Kangarooo: already
<Kangarooo> opera gets later bloated. maybe couse of saving all cache
 * robinking623 running memtest
<Kangarooo> robinking623: does slider in firefox worked?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: slider?
<Kangarooo> can u get it active when in far right side? yes slider if page is bigger then screen
<robinking623> Kangarooo: or you mean coolpreviews?
<Kangarooo> slider. scroller.
<Kangarooo> maybe im saying it wrong in english
<robinking623> Kangarooo: is that a plugins? or Add-on?
<Kangarooo> you see this chat has text more then screen can show so theres slider to the right. with moving it u can see previous chat posts.
<Kangarooo> isnt that called slider?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: ok. you mean the slider of firefox?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: and you asked if the slider of my firefox works?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: it works
<Kangarooo> well the same kind thingy in firefox if u have bigger page then u see the slider. so question: can u get it active with mouse clicking it to far right side?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: without problem
<Kangarooo> .. got some pidgin error.
<Kangarooo> ok so u have xubuntu ? default theme?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: right
<robinking623> Kangarooo: I have ubuntu and xubuntu
<robinking623> Kangarooo: and I have really big problem with my xubuntu laptop
<robinking623> Kangarooo: 2 laptops
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/530034 this bug u dont have?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: sorry I am using firefox 3.6
<robinking623> Kangarooo: and I don't have that problem
<Kangarooo> how u got 3.6 in xubuntu? 10.04xubuntu ?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: ubuntu-tweak
<Kangarooo> i have 9.10 latest updates and 3.5.8
<robinking623> Kangarooo: you just need the ppa with firefox 3.6 and
<robinking623> Kangarooo: I know
<Kangarooo> wow. ok then ill try that and report that bug is removed
<robinking623> Kangarooo: ok
<Kangarooo> or u can also write if realy that bug is not working for u
<Kangarooo> hp problems?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: I am busy debuging my old laptop
<robinking623> Kangarooo: it crashed down randomly
<Kangarooo> ok. but ubuntu tweak u hav on xubuntu?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: yes
<Kangarooo> ok im going to sleep also
<robinking623> Kangarooo: xubuntu = xfce + ubuntu - gnome
<robinking623> Kangarooo: me too. good night
<Kangarooo> ah robinking623 its not in synaptic so u took it from website?
<robinking623> Kangarooo: right
<raevol> hey guys
<raevol> i set my laptop to a display resoltuoin that isn't supported while i was trying to get an external display to work
<raevol> now nothing displays on the screen after i log in
<raevol> i can't find the config file where the resolution is stored
<raevol> how do i fix this
<raevol> ok it seems to have fixed itself
<raevol> so is there any way to get support for external displays using the display manager in xfce?
<m0ar> I can't use alt+1 for the serverwindow in irssi when using xfce4-terminal :s
<m0ar> Very wierd, but /window 1 works
<m0ar> Same to alt+2,3,4 and so on
<robinking623> hello everyone, I still have the problem with xfce
<robinking623> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8927548#post8927548
<Sysi> you could try to add acpi=off to kernel parameters
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sysi> gksudo nano /etc/default/grub ; for a start
<robinking623> Sysi: already, doesnot work
<Sysi> hum
<robinking623> Sysi: but I am sure the kernel is still working
<robinking623> Sysi: but the xorg is crashed down
<robinking623> Sysi: and it takes my usb keyboard away.
<robinking623> just brb
<Sysi> i had same proble with propably same intel graphics card, it worked with acpi=off
<robinking623> Sysi: any other ideas?
<Sysi> i had same proble with propably same intel graphics card, it worked with acpi=off
<pdg1> hello hello?
<Sysi> and with centos ir works straight after installation, old distro with old computer clearly..
<Sysi> hell pdg1
<robinking623> Sysi: no, you did not get my meaning. xfce works already, but it crashed sometimes down. then I have no chance to repair it
<Sysi> *hello :D
<Sysi> robinking623: maybe itäs my english, but i don't get whatäs your problem
<robinking623> Sysi: I have only a usb keyboard
<pdg1> is it just me, or does Karmic run a little slower on oldeer hardware than Hardy
<robinking623> Sysi: but under windows xp, it works without problem
<Sysi> do you mean that your usb keyboard don't work?
<robinking623> Sysi: after the xorg crashed down
<robinking623> Sysi: no I mean the laptop
<robinking623> Sysi: xfce works without problem with all my hardware. just still the xorg crashed
<robinking623> Sysi: and it crashes down without telling me before..........
<robinking623> Sysi: while the kernel it is still working
<Sysi> robinking623: ...
<Sysi> so you can gt to virtual terminal after xorg has crashed?
<Sysi> why typing is so hard now..
<robinking623> Sysi: you mean the tty, no I have no keyboard
<robinking623> Sysi: so that is the point
<Sysi> when that happened to me, i couldn't restart xorg even trough ssh
<Sysi> so it was just about crashing
<Sysi> that acpi=off fixed it but xorg took a lot of cpu power after that
<robinking623> Sysi: I think I should change the version of xorg or intel driver
<robinking623> Sysi: but acpi works but I need "noapic"
<Sysi> you can add that too
<robinking623> Sysi: I tried, it crashes also
<Sysi> sounds difficult case
<robinking623> Sysi: so I don't think that it the problem with acpi
<robinking623> Sysi: really
<Sysi> robinking623: but always worth a try
<Sysi> have you tried older ubuntu release?
<robinking623> Sysi: already but I 'd like to change the new version
<robinking623> Sysi: because it works always without problem after boot for more than I hour
<robinking623> Sysi: I will try to change the xorg
<Sysi> robinking623: why do you want new version if it's crashing? :P
<robinking623> Sysi: because it is just the point of xorg, not other things
<robinking623> Sysi: now I am using the new kernel of ubuntu. it works after xorg crashed
<Sysi> robinking623: i don't give this as proper advice but i use to say "don't fix it if it's working"
<robinking623> Sysi: I just start to cp 50G files from one partition to another, it does still now
<robinking623> Sysi: or I will try to use another distro
<robinking623> Sysi: arch maybe
<Sysi> btw, you don't need to hilight me everytime
<Sysi> robinking623: that's not real linux solution, but that's what i did :D
<Sysi> my old laptop now works like a charm with centos, i'd just like to test some bsd on it
<robinking623> Sysi: but thank you anyway, I will continue googling
<robinking623> Sysi: bsd works, I just have a friend who is using freebsd with his 2 laptop
<robinking623> s
<robinking623> Sysi: they are working properly
<Sysi> i'm trying to consider, pcbsd or freebsd
<Sysi> my friend has openbsd and he says it's a bit funny
<robinking623> Sysi: why?
<Sysi> se said it's designed to shell-server or something
<robinking623> Sysi: that is right but you can running xorg on it and with desktop enviroment
<Sysi> i know
<Sysi> i use centos, everyone say that it's ment for servers
<robinking623> Sysi: right, centos is just like rhel
<Sysi> same source compiled with same settings
<p0a> Hello when I boot my comp my monitor goes into 'power saving mode'
<p0a> I bought a new monitor but I get the same problem
<p0a> What would the problem be?
<TheSheep> one possibility would be that the resolution is out of the monitor's range
<p0a> It didnq't happen before
<p0a> and I didn't mess with anything software-wise
<TheSheep> does switching to text mode with alt+ctrl+1 help?
<TheSheep> when did it start?
<p0a> some days ago
<p0a> it happened, then the next day it was fine and i assumed it was something temp
<p0a> but now it wont work again
<p0a> I dont think text mode has to do anything with it, it doesn't even show GRUB menu or BIOS stuff...
<p0a> it goes into power saving mode as soon as I boot the comp
<hatake_kakashi> I reckon its acpi issue, rare on desktops though
<p0a> what's the remedy?
<hatake_kakashi> might need to manually append that at boot
<p0a> what do you mean? how would I do anything without a monitor
<hatake_kakashi> you don't even get grub menu? something like press Esc to view menu?
<p0a> nothing
<p0a> as soon the comp fires up the monitor does it
<hatake_kakashi> so you see BIOS and all but you can't see the hidden grub menu?
<p0a> I dont think its xubuntu related, apologies for asking here but I dont know a more apt channel
<p0a> not even bios
<hatake_kakashi> its a hardware related issue, and you tried asking in ##hardware ?
<p0a> ok i will
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword?
<dzordz> for wifi
<jjdavis699> hi
<jjdavis699> i need help
<jjdavis699> how do you enable effects
<saml> hey does normal ubuntu packages work on xubuntu?
<dzordz> saml, yes
<rww> saml: yeah
<saml> dzordz: thanks!
<saml> do I need to reinstall things when newer version comes out?  upgrade instructions look hectic for normal users
<saml> i mean newer OS version like 9.10
<dzordz> 9.10 is already out
<dzordz> 10.04 will bee after 1month
<Sysi> no, everything is upgraded at the release upgrade
<Sysi> no need to any reinstalls
<Sysi> for me upgrading seems easy, just run one command or use update manager
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello subspider  :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello ubottu :-)
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sachse_Siechtum,  how you doin? :-)
<subspider> sorry i as not here
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah no problem
<subspider> i'm doing fine and you??
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm great...just eating some salami toasts :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Damn snow...
<robinking623> Sysi: i have already solved problem
<robinking623> Sysi: now i am using 804. and X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
<Sysi> good that it's working
<robinking623> Sysi: i think the driver in Xorg should be the reason
<Sysi> propably so
<robinking623> Sysi: that is the only difference
<robinking623> Sysi: kernel maybe also
<faron> hey ! you guys r talkin about xorg ! I had a question about that pro.........I was thinking about uninstalling that but I'm wondering what would happen if I did that ?
<faron> Now,be informed...I am not a very comp literate person
<faron> xorg sounds like it might be a kind of important pro but synaptic says that it is "optional"
<Sysi> faron: if you use graphical stuff you need xorg
<Sysi> if only command line, you don't
<faron> I  was thinking about uninstalling it bue to it's memory use aha !
<faron> So,someone like me who really doesn't know much aboput comps shouild probably leave that one alone huh ?
<faron> bue=due
<knome> probably :P
<faron> hey there knome ! how r ya taday ?
<knome> i'm fine
<faron> nice ta see ya
<knome> you too
<faron> hey knome ?
<knome> faron, yeah?
<faron> can I ask you a couple of questions about pidgin ?
<knome> sure, but i don't know if i'm able to answer them
<faron> cool.....#1 why when I join a chat am I not auto switched to that chat tab ?
<knome> no idea.
<faron> I can't seem to find a setting for that
<knome> hmm
<knome> then it's maybe a "feature"
<faron> hmmm is right...okay...how about this one...
<faron> what does it mean when pidgin times you out & you go to your buddy list & click on "reconnect",but you just sit there staring at this message forever informing you  "connecting"  ??
<faron> pidgin will not "reconnect me unless I close the entire pro down & reopen it
<knome> probably does have something to do with bad connections to irc servers
<faron> It's works great until it times me out.But,it just won't allow me to use those "reconnect" buttons for soem reason
<faron> hey knome ?
<faron> when you said "feature" did you mean that that is probably like an extra ? you know...like an add on ?
<faron> it seems like that would be like a default
<knome> faron, no
<knome> faron, i meant that maybe it is supposed to be so
<mtrg> Hi, how to change language input?
<mtrg> Oh, this is sad
<knome> what is?
<mtrg> knome: need to change my language input
<knome> mtrg, see settings -> keyboard -> tab layout
<mtrg> knome: but that's manual, isn't it?
<mtrg> knome: , i need to automate it by alt+shift
<knome> mtrg, do you need a fairy to change the layout?
<mtrg> yeah, i change it alot
<knome> mtrg, you probably need some kind of script which you then bind to alt+shift
<mtrg> but one more issue. Ctrl^C doesn't work with my keyboard layout
<mtrg> it works with US, but not with my language
<mtrg> ah forget about it, i solved the Ctrl+C
<mtrg> knome: which command should I use to change keyboard layout within xfce?
<mtrg> knome: keyboard app has a sectionf or shortcuts. thinking to place it there.
<knome> mtrg, yes, you need to put it there. i don't know what the command is for changing layout real-time, sorry.
<mtrg> knome: setxkbmap?
<knome> mtrg, probably.
<mtrg> How to disable sessions from being saved. I want to start a fresh session every time
<mtrg> should I untick on "launch gnome services on startup"?
<knome> mtrg, check the logout dialog.
<mtrg> knome: you mean untick?
<knome> mtrg, no, click the quit button and see the logout dialog which appears.
<mtrg> what's there?
<mtrg> there is a tick box on "Save session" -- should i untick it?
<knome> mtrg, yes, if you want to start with a clean session.
<mtrg> knome: but everytime, that tick box is there. i have to remove it everytime?
<knome> mtrg, it should not be.
<mtrg> knome: how to delete previous sessions?
<knome> mtrg, if you untick it, it should keep unticked.
<knome> mtrg, see settings -> session and startup
<mtrg> then?
<knome> mtrg, do you need step-by-step instructions?
<mtrg> knome: no, but i can't find anything there that allows me to delete my sessions
<knome> mtrg, you only have *one session*
<knome> mtrg, which is launched every time.
<knome> mtrg, if you save the session for future logins, it overrides the old ont.
<knome> *one
<mtrg> knome: but i get a drop-down menu for sessions, guess it allows me to choose sessions
<knome> mtrg, which xubuntu version you are using?
<mtrg> knome: 9.10
<knome> mtrg, okay, then the sessions you mean is a different thing.
<knome> mtrg, they allow you to run gnome or even kde
<knome> mtrg, they have nothing to do with xfce sessions
<mtrg> ok
<mtrg> knome: any idea how xfce4-keyboard-setting changes the layout neatly?
<mtrg> i want to place it in a shortcut, or write an application to do so
<knome> mtrg, as i said, you probably should write a script for that
<mtrg> but that script needs to call soemthing. at least an api
<knome> mtrg, which invokes setxkbmap (?) or some other app to change the layout
<knome> mtrg, or you can run setxkbmap directly, but then i suppose you'd have to create one shortcut per layout
<mtrg> right. but that has another weird issue.
<mtrg> I can't do Ctrl^C shortcuts with the other layout
<mtrg> but when I change it with the GUI, i can still Ctrl^C
<mtrg> setxkbmap us <-- this is the command i use
<mtrg> but instead of us, my layout
<mtrg> such as, setxkbmap fr
<knome> mtrg, when you are at the other layout, add a new keyboard shortcut again for the command
<mtrg> knome: where can i find xorg.conf?
<knome> mtrg, you shouldn't poke xorg.conf if you don't know what you are doing, but it's at /etc/X11/xorg.conf - it also might be empty.
<mtrg> knome: doesn't exist in that name
<mtrg> knome: I want to add an option to toggle layouts
<knome> mtrg, the new ubuntu tries to get away from xorg.conf.
<mtrg> where is it then..
<knome> mtrg, you can create that file, if you DEFINITELY want to hassle with xorg.conf
<knome> mtrg, it either is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (note the uppercase X), or it doesn't exist.
<mtrg> yeah, uppercase, not there
<mtrg> wondering how does xfce4-keyboard-settings already switches keyboard layout
<knome> mtrg, if it doesn't exist, and you still want to use one, feel free to create one.
<mtrg> knome: I found a neat solution..
<knome> mtrg, good to hear
<mtrg> knome: configured layouts using xfce4-keyboard-settings the normal way
<mtrg> knome: just executed this at shell: setxkbmap -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<knome> mtrg, okay :)
<mtrg> knome:  it's sad why doesn't xcfe-keybaord-settings doesn't automatically push options field
<knome> the xfce developers try to keep the options visible to minimum
<knome> so the layout stays simple/clean
<mtrg> wondeering where it saves language settings. i'd better edit it
<mtrg> doesn't look neat enough to run a service that pushes -options "" everytime
<mtrg> Xubuntu ROCKS -- all issues solved :)
<mtrg> Thanks everyone for their efforts in making such great operating system
<DerHorst> mtrg: I try xubuntu since today
<DerHorst> First look is great, I hope that I am as happy as you in a few days =)
<DerHorst> but enough for today
<DerHorst> ciao
<Kangarooo> how can i start keyring manager in xubuntu?
<mintrepublic> hi guys
<mintrepublic> i'm having some trouble installing xubuntu
<mintrepublic> i have an old hp from 2004 with an AMD Athlon 64 3400+ and a gig of ram
<mintrepublic> i burned the x64 iso to a cd and booted to it
<mintrepublic> the screen came up, but no matter what i select- install, livecd option, ram check, they all do the same thing
<mintrepublic> takes me to a black screen with a dog icon in the middle, then just black
<mintrepublic> i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong
<likemindead> Ha... it's a mouse, not a dog.
<likemindead> Other than that, I'm not sure I can help, though. Sorry.
<likemindead> I've always gone with 32-bit. :-\
<faron> likemindead does that name have anything to do with being "Gratefully" minded ?? {Heh,heh}
<mintrepublic> haha, my monitor is a tv screen, so i couldn't see that well
<mintrepublic> i might try the alternate install next
<likemindead> I don't follow, faron.
<faron> nevermind then...sort of a Grateful Dead issue
<Sysi> mintrepublic: how long you've waited with black screen?
<faron> thought you might be a fellow follower4
<faron> follower {no4}
<mintrepublic> i just left it on in the living room, so about 15-20 minutes
<likemindead> mintrepublic, 9.10 or 10.04 or ...?
<mintrepublic> oh sorry, 9.10
<mintrepublic> 9.10 desktop amd64, to be exact
<Kangarooo> mintrepublic: i had once a problem with installing xubuntu 9.10 and none of options worked then i cleaned cd as i saw it was with fat from food :) still didnt work then i rewrited (it was rewritablecd) and then i installed with it 3 comps
<Kangarooo> maybe oyur cd has butter on it? :)
<Kangarooo> breathe on it and then clean in clothe.. ;)
<Kangarooo> likemindead: one my friend thought it was a bear :)
<mintrepublic> I doubt it has butter or anything else on it since I just took it out of the spindle...
<networkr> can anyone help me in editing my menu in Xubuntu Karmic?
<networkr> I just loaded spicebird and that doesn't populate menu since it' just a tarball
<networkr> all these people logged in and nobody can help me with editing my menu?????
#xubuntu 2011-02-28
<rtdos> having issues removing a program: openoffice.org--coooder (a syntax hilighter for openoffice) - when i try to reinstall it or remove it, i keep getting told that openoffice is running in the background. how can i remove and purge 'openoffice.org-coooder' ?
<xubuntu721> hey
<Guest63149> hi
<Guest63149> where is adm-harddrive in xubuntu ?
<aberhow1> anyone else testing natty?
<bazhang> aberhow1, folks in the natty channel #ubuntu+1
<aberhow1> thanks bazhang
<christina> natty is so .... alphastate i can't believe
<gudmund> how to install the mint menu in xubuntu?
<gudmund> never mind. i found it at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-mint-style-gnome-menu-in-ubuntu.html and then put it in an gnome-panel plugin for xfce
<surreal7z> My widows xp has chrashed badly... can't even boot into Safe Mode anymore... so, I was thinking to use it through linux... how to do that?, maybe virtualbox?... is it possible to use dvd and internet... install programs and such things?
<Sysi> if it doesn't work it does not work, if you have enough good hardware you can try running it on virtualbox
<Sysi> internet should work, dvd propably also, usb not in the open vbox
<surreal7z> okey, thx
<surreal7z> what does it mean... enough good hardware?, am I able to install drivers?
<rtdos> i have a blank grub prompt when i boot my pc: how do i either repair grub from this prompt (minimal bash-like shell) or reinstall grub from the cd?
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<g0bl1n> is Xubuntu 10.10 using GStreamer ?
<g0bl1n> How can one install more video plugins ?
<charlie-tca> Use synaptic package manager
<g0bl1n> I add GStreamer bad and ugly, but still no luck
<charlie-tca> there are a lot more yet, if you go and look in synaptic
<brousch> g0bl1n: i like medibuntu for that: http://medibuntu.org/
<brousch> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<g0bl1n> in Ubuntu I add GStreamer plugins and all goes fine. In Xubuntu seems not to produce effect.
<Sysi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<g0bl1n> thanks
<Sysi> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<g0bl1n> thanks Sysi
<Sysi> something to try
<baka_> hellow
<baka_> some speak spanish?
<baka_> alguien habla español?
<charlie-tca> This is an english language channel, however, the spanish Ubuntu channel can help you
<baka_> io have a problem whit the panel of xfce
<charlie-tca> !sp
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charlie-tca> What is the panel problem?
<baka_> i used xfce 4.8
<nicofs> How do I activate autocompletion with tab in terminal?
<baka_> i wana move the element of the panel
<charlie-tca> right click the panel, left click panel, click properties, items, highlight them and click the up/down arrow to move them
<baka_> but only can move at side of another element,
<charlie-tca> That's normal
<baka_> in gnome i cant move the element of the panel in any side
<charlie-tca> I do not know how to do it in gnome
<baka_> i thing i don't have the words necesari to expres me in english
<baka_> thank for the atention, i change to ubuntu-es :)
<charlie-tca> Sorry, but maybe the #ubuntu-es can help you
<baka_> in ubuntu-es  nobody help, all are so quiet u.u
<charlie-tca> sometimes it just takes a few minutes
<baka_> exist a room to xubuntu in spanish? o a room of xfce user ?
<charlie-tca> no, there is no xubuntu spanish room
<Sysi> xubuntu users should be on same LoCo channel
<knome> the loco (local community) rooms are working with all the flavors
<charlie-tca> baka_ already said there was no response in #ubuntu-es, so would try xubuntu-es if it existed
<Sysi> nicofs: it should work by default, if you want to reset your bashrc: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<nicofs> Sysi, mhm. i had a look at bashrc... first thing i did... the section was not commented out...
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> after formatting USB drive is doesnt mount. message: Failed to mount "2G Removable Volume". The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<Arpad2> could smb help me with this, please
<Sysi> that happens when you plug it out and back in?
<Arpad2> yes
<Arpad2> I followed the instructions from here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FsW5W046-I
<drc> I've googled around and found (seemingly) contradictory answers to the question:  "How do I edit the menus in xfce"...can some one point me towards a definitive URL?
<Sysi> from the config files or edit .desktop entries
<Sysi> i try get the url..
<charlie-tca> 1. [for 4.6] copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> 2. [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> 3. http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<drc> I guess I should say I've upgraded to 4.8.0 (in 10.10), if that makes a difference?
<charlie-tca> yes it makes a difference
<drc> :)
<charlie-tca> use alacarte
<drc> I found that, but was wondering if it was "kosher".  I'll grab it and try it out thanks.
<charlie-tca> any freedesktop.org compatible editor will work for Xfce 4.8
<drc> I take it the "Main Menu" undr the Appplications>Settings menu is the entry for alacarte (don't remember it from before)?
<charlie-tca> no idea, I haven't used it
<drc> thanks
<drc> Well, that was interesting...installed alacarte (in xfce 4.8.0, 10.10)...unclicked some things in the menu(s) that I didn't care about, and lo and behold they showed up in "Other" (which wasn't there before). Checked in Main Menu to unclick Other and it won't let me unclick Other (shows it NOT clicked/showing). Any ideas where I can go from here
<surreal7z> right now... i am running windows xp on vbox..... it crashed xD  .... buawhauwha
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> have to wait for natty maybe.
<surreal7z> no... vbox didn't crash... only windows.... but not anymore... just.... some windows stuff problem...
<surreal7z> i had... a problem... couldn't even boot into Safe Mode... so this time, I have put it in vbox... not dual boot... and... its simply great :p
<surreal7z> maybe I over reacted... but, it feels simply great that they can't mess up things anymore... so badly
<charlie-tca> The advantage of VirtualBox, you can just delete the machine and rebuild it quickly
<xubuntu716> takes too long to install
<xubuntu716> is this room gay?
<charlie-tca> Did you need something, xubuntu716?
<xubuntu716> no
<ke_> Hey guys
<ke_> Ok, so I finally got xubuntu installed on my laptop... There shouldn't be any reasons for strange messages
<ke_> Hmm
<ke_> I'm getting different error messages right before the booting image with the xubuntu logo comes up
<ke_> It seems my laptop is getting pretty warm for some reason
#xubuntu 2011-03-01
<Unit193> Anyone know the command to start the Xubuntu desktop in FreeNX connection? (startxfce4 and xfce4-session have differing panels from Xubuntu desktop)
<Unit193> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<tycho> hmm
<tych0> hm
<knome> tych0, exactly. are you having some connection issues?
<tych0> Im trying to get pidgin work with nickserv
<tych0> (16.13.48) NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<tych0> (16.13.48) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for tych0.
<tych0> Does that mean im logged in?
<Sysi> it means You are now identified for tych0 :)
<tych0> And it would be cool if I could manage to automatically shut down the windows as soon as i join in pidgin
<tych0> Everytime i login i have like 5 different NickServ windows
<tych0> Maybe there is some kind of script or something
<Wubbbi> Hey guys. Did you successfully build pyxfce4.8? I am still trying and it always fails
<charlie-tca> Wubbbi: Do not cross post to different channels
<Wubbbi> They told me that I have to ask here
<charlie-tca> You posted here and #xfce at the same time.
<charlie-tca> and "they", at least in #xfce, did not
<scthane> I just installed xubuntu and the headphone jacks don't work. Would anyone want to help me with this :)?
<Sysi> bluetooth?
<scthane> hm?
<lighta> !hping
<alberane> Hello Guys,I'm using xubuntu now and would like to access my desktop remotely ... how it's done this in xubuntu?
<lighta> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Sysi> !investigation
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lighta> it was for alberane in fact
<Sysi> oh. i was too much up
<Sysi> sorry
<lighta> =)
<Aicasn> is it possible yet to get a stable flash for firefox on 64-bit linux?
<Aicasn> the flash i have crashes about half the time when you close a tab
<Sysi> is it from repositories?
<Aicasn> yep. i don't have any custom-built software on this machine
<Aicasn> more info:   so if I've got two youtube videos loading, then i watch the first one and decide it's not what I want, I have to be sure to watch the second one before closing the first tab. otherwise there's a 50% chance (or so) that flash will crash on tab closing and wipe out the second video forcing me to reload it again
<Sysi> try download directly from adobe and put it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Aicasn> i don't think they have a 64-bit flash plugin on their website
<Sysi> it's somewhere, i know for i downloaded it
<Aicasn> found it.  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html    it's still beta
<Aicasn> grrrrr
<Sysi> does not mean it doesn't work
<Sysi> it has been beta forever, propably never gonna be "final"
<Sysi> flash feels always beta anyway :P
<Aicasn> so you are using flash player "square" with 64-bit firefox and it's working well for you?
<Sysi> i now have one from repository because it works, i earlier had it and it worked
<Sysi> try, it's not gonna wipe your HD and sell your family to adobe
<Aicasn> that's horrible. how dare you
<Aicasn> i happen to love my hard drive
<lighta> hey tell me if you fix your flash crash, having this here too very annoying :( but I'm on a i386.
<Sysi> "remove it"
<f1assistance> can someone explain the difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<mark76> One uses Xfce the other uses LXDE :)
<Sysi> if you have 256MB ram ypu can try xfce but i'd recomment 512
<Sysi> or just install either and try if you like it, if you son't, install other DE
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<f1assistance> which is lighter? I have a Pentium III w/1 GHz processor with 1 GB RAM
<Sysi> you could run basic ubuntu on that as well
<Sysi> it's most about ram
<Sysi> cpu usage is about programs you're using
<f1assistance> i've been running xubuntu for the last several releases and just saw an article which mentioned lubuntu and was wondering...
<Sysi> you can try, install lubuntu-desktop and select it on login screen
<f1assistance> Sysi, thanks! Wonder why I haven't heard of lubuntu "out there" till now...is it new to the now old 10.10?
<Sysi> i think it isn't official, or not marketed much, or maybe you just didn't ask
<f1assistance> do you know when Libre Office will be offered in the ubuntu software center?  I know it will maybe bundled with 4.11...
<Sysi> deabin/ubuntu philosophy is to not upgrade things in stable release exept for bugfixes, there are ppa:s
<MarkB> I am running Xubuntu 10.10 and I installed compiz-core with the plugins, the settings manager and whatnot.  I have Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS, Compiz Check said I was blacklisted and Compiz may not work, but I continued to see if it would.  It obviously does not work, but now my Window Headers do not appear unless I run Compiz I un-installled it and they do not appear on my Windows.  So I had to re-install it to get them working, how can I get
<MarkB>  them back without using Compiz?
<MarkB> Fail copy+paste..
<MarkB> I am running Xubuntu 10.10 and I installed compiz-core with the plugins, the settings manager and whatnot.  I have Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS, Compiz Check said I was blacklisted and Compiz may not work, but I continued to see if it would.  It obviously does not work, but now my Window Headers do not appear unless I run Compiz I un-installled it and they do not appear on my Windows.  So I had to re-install it to get them working, how can I get
<MarkB>  them back without using Compiz?
<MarkB> I was told enter  xfwm4 --replace into Run, will that work?
<MarkB> And I can un-stall Compiz and all it's plugins and whatnot.
<Sysi> should work
<MarkB> Okay, I will try then.
<Sysi> do you have the restricted nvidia driver?
<MarkB> I do not have restricted Nvidia Driver?
<MarkB> I have my driver installed, if that is what you are asking.
<MarkB> And I restarted...and my Window Headers are still gone.
<MarkB> What do you suggest?
<MarkB> Anyone?
<mark76> Sorry
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<Sysi> alt+F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<Sysi> chech the "save session" tap at logout window
<MarkB> Where do I put rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions?
<mark76> In the terminal
<mark76> It's a command
<MarkB> I enter to it, but nothing happens; is that what should happen?
<mark76> /se
<mark76> What the hell is that!?
<Sysi> if no errors, worked
<MarkB> You two have me confused, I type rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions or rm -rf se/.cache/sessions in Terminal.
<mark76> Is anyone else seeing a goofy face when someone types / followed by se?
<Sysi> no
<mark76> Guess it must be these emoticons then
<rshakin> hey ppl who is awake ?
<mark76> Me
#xubuntu 2011-03-02
<lighta> how can I retrieve a file I just erase ? (e.g lets say I copy a file from a different location on past it on my current directory. Filename was similare and my copy erased my previous file, can I get it back ?)
<bo_kane> hey'
<bo_kane> testing testing
<bo_kane> anyone know how to exit the busybox prompt on xubuntu
<pupetto> ciao a tutti
<menotknow> Hello all, how do i uninstall xubuntu. I can not get into it to unstall it so any help would nice, thank you
<TheSheep> menotknow: how did you install it?
<menotknow> from cd
<menotknow> my video card does not let me into xubuntu so i want to uninstall it
<Sysi> did you install it from windows?
<Sysi> with wubi
<menotknow> no befor i upgraded my computer i booted into xubuntu and installed it that way
<Sysi> if you want to replace it with windows, it's actually windows issue, it can't uninstall itself, that would be like eating your head
<menotknow> ok, i want to get the hard drive space back from the install of it
<menotknow> is that possible?
<Sysi> you can remove partition(s) with livecd and enlarge windows partition or create new ntfs-partition
<Sysi> but you will need to fix windows bootloader, and i don't know how
<Sysi> in win7 it's possible with retail installation disc
<menotknow> ok thank you Sysi for all your help. I guess i will do a fresh install of windows on my computer
<menotknow> have a good night all and thank you for all your help
<Gaudi> Just here to say: I like XUbuntu
<TheSheep> don't worry, it will pass
<Gaudi> XUbuntu is KISS
<Gaudi> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle)
<beefsalad> how can I configure the network interfaces in xubuntu?  Under ubuntu network-manager was present in the task bar
<beefsalad> under xubuntu, NetworkManager is running, but theres no obvious way to configure it via an X app
<beefsalad> if I didn't have to connect via wpa, I'd do it by hand, but...work requires wpa ;)
<Sysi> alt+F2 "nm-applet" if it isn't in panel
<beefsalad> damnit, I'm an idiot
<beefsalad> it's there, just doesn't look like a network icon to me  ;)
<beefsalad> thanks Sysi!
<Sysi> np
<beefsalad> one more annoyance, and I'll try not to ask a question until I've answered 5 ;)
<beefsalad> dates in thunderbird are being displayed as YY-MM-DD, in ubuntu it was MM-DD-YY, how can I change that?
<citrus23455> help..my laptop is an old pentium, can't support compiz, i can't get past the boot cd screen on the live cd, what boot parameters should i enter to avoid compiz?
<charlie-tca> If you are using the Xubuntu cd, it does not use compiz
<citrus23455> well then it's an intel graphics problem
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: intel graphics chip doesnt work very well with linux
<charlie-tca> I am using it without issues
<citrus23455> well I seem to have a truckload of issues :(
<citrus23455> (not personally) but rather with the laptop
<charlie-tca> however, on the cd, at the menu, hit F6, try those options one at a time. You hit enter on one, then escape, then enter to start the install
<Sysi> how much ram?
<brousch> you could also try the alternate install CD and afterwards install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> um, the desktop installs even with the alternate cd
<citrus23455> well, this laptop is exceptionally hard to install onto.
<brousch> it does?
<citrus23455>  INTEL R 82810 GRAPHICS
<charlie-tca> of course. The difference is the installer, not what it does
<brousch> maybe i'm thinking of the server install
<knome> there is the minimal iso as well
<charlie-tca> minimal is not good if the person doesn't have the ability/knowledge to get past the boot menu, is it?
<citrus23455> yes
<citrus23455> charlie-tca
<citrus23455> that's where i'm stuck
<charlie-tca> hit a key when the two symbols appear at the bottom, try the F6 options to see if one will get you started
<citrus23455> okay
<citrus23455> i'm gonna try this
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: it didnt work
<charlie-tca> what didn't work?
<charlie-tca> you put the Xubuntu cd in the drive, you started the computer, you hit enter at the languages, you hit F6, you tried every one of those options, and ??
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: i tried all those options, and it won't boot, it flashes at me, it has something to do with the intel 830m graphics card
<citrus23455> do you know if there's any way of using the 5.10 ubuntu with the latest firefox / latest browser?
<citrus23455> flash player too
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: can I install firefox 3.6 on ubuntu 5.10?
<brousch> 5.10 is ancient. even 6.06 LTS desktop has been out of support for a year and a half. i wouldn't hold my breath
<charlie-tca> I don't think it will work.
<charlie-tca> Is 5.10 the cd that is failing for you, too?
<citrus23455> no.
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: distros that work are: ubuntu 5.10, 7.10. 7.04. xubuntu 7.10.
<citrus23455> ubuntu 8.10 hangs.
<brousch> how about 8.04?
<knome> ubuntu 8.10 or xubuntu 8.10 ?
<charlie-tca> Try downloading and installing 10.04 or 10.10
<citrus23455> i'm downloading that right now to test it.
<citrus23455> charlie-tca:
<charlie-tca> 8.10 is also EOL
<citrus23455> eol?
<knome> end of life
<charlie-tca> End Of Life
<citrus23455> shit
<citrus23455> i wish it wasnt
<brousch> 8.04 has another 2 months of life ;)
<charlie-tca> No longer supported
<citrus23455> drat it
<Sysi> how do you know it's about graphics card?
<citrus23455> this machine's a nightmare to work linux on
<knome> charlie-tca, please watch your languge
<knome> erm, citrus23455 ^
<citrus23455> it's definitely the graphics card
<knome> charlie-tca, but you too little fellow! ;)
<citrus23455> lol sorry knome
<citrus23455> :D
<knome> no problem
<knome> we're just trying to keep the channel family-friendly
<citrus23455> ah yes, indeed, i'm sorry
<charlie-tca> okay, I will try :-)
<knome> charlie-tca can be a real hard case now and then
<citrus23455> i narrowed it down to the intel 830m chipset lots of others were having that problem
<charlie-tca> citrus23455: Most people have better results using the latest releases. They have been improved to work with more hardware
<citrus23455> can you install .deb into puppylinux>?
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: 10.10 xubuntu / ubuntu both flash when trying to load boot splash screen.
<citrus23455> then they hang
<citrus23455> i'm considering installing puppylinux... provided it is similar to ubuntu
<citrus23455> charlie-tca: what do yo uthink?
<Sysi> afaik it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I think each person should try several different operating systems, to find the one they like
<charlie-tca> Hopefully, that one will be Xubuntu, in the end
<charlie-tca> On the other hand, I am a bit stubborn, and don't actually give up easy
<charlie-tca> I installed wireless on 5.04 and 5.10
<charlie-tca> when you had to download from 4 or 5 sites, copy the files to floppy disks, and install from them to get wireless working
<mark76> Apparently you can't untar multiple packages at once
<xubuntu323> ciao
<qiyan> hello don't open eric python IDE on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> okay, but we usually don't bother paying attention to such statements without reasons
<gonzo_> hola
<xubuntu811> hi all first time on xubuntu so could you recomend what is better for remote controle. i know just 2 options vino and freeNX<-which is better?
<xubuntu811> is all dead?
<Sysi> don't know ir no opinions or just not here at this minute, wait for some time
<Sysi> s/ir/or
<charlie-tca> I suspect it is more a matter of who has tried both and knows the differences
<xubuntu811> is anybody using any remote controle xubuntu <-> windows 7?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu811: I will take a shot at it. I have used vino, so that would be my recommendation
<charlie-tca> I have never used freenx
 * charlie-tca doesn't really have windows, either
<xubuntu3924> How can I keep the back audio unmuted when I plug headphones into the front port?
<xubuntu3924> headphone/line sense is off
<xubuntu811> thanx for attention :) i will try them bouth and tell you mates :), but at first need to learn some commans
<David-A> xubuntu811: vino is in the repositories, freenx not afai can see. you can remote control with gui with ssh -Y and command line with ssh. from winxp with X in cygwin, win7 i dont know.
<brousch> i like nomachine for remote desktop
<brousch> freenx tries to be like nomachne's nx
<xubuntu3924> I take it no one can help?
<guest> I take it you can't use the speakers and headphones?
<charlie-tca> kind of defeats the purpose of the headphones
<guest> Not if you have two sets of headphones
<Sysi> you propably need to do the muting from mixer, xfce one or pulseaudio
<charlie-tca> I don't really know, I only have one speaker output on my soundcard.
<charlie-tca> I do know, if I plug into the headphone jack on the sound card, the speakers do not mute. If I plug into the headphones jack on the speakers, they do mute
<guest> I have a front port and back port
<guest> Nothing is on mute
<charlie-tca> Plug the headphones into the speaker ports
<guest> Two headphones one in front and one in back
<guest> When I unplug the front the back start playing the audio
<charlie-tca> that would be a hardware limit then. the front jack takes priority over the rear jack
<guest> Do I need to check the jack sense in the switches tab (in mixer)?
<charlie-tca> I suspect you would need to rewire the box itself, to allow both headphones to be used
<guest> In windows all I need to do is kill the audio manager..
<guest> On another computer that is
<charlie-tca> um, that is not the same then
<guest> So the hardware doesn't support it... thanks for your help
#xubuntu 2011-03-03
<surreal7z> hi... well, I don't have a problem, just a question... how is it possible that we are able run programs on xubuntu... with user... when all the programs are owned by root and it says that only root has access to them?.. so, I'm confused...
<surreal7z> for example... I run a program from /usr/bin ... without root privilages but it's owned by root
<knome> surreal7z, when you use sudo, you run those commands with root rights
<surreal7z> jea... but when you don't use sudo... they run eather way..
<surreal7z> but they have root as an owner
<knome> you mean like services that are started on boot?
<surreal7z> well, that also
<surreal7z> when you type in terminal only thunar
<surreal7z> it will open
<surreal7z> but when i see a file... it's own by root?
<surreal7z> or it isn't... it says root...
<charlie-tca> It has to do with the permissions for each file in the system
<cody-somerville> surreal7z, Its possible because you have read permissions and the executable bit is set on it
<charlie-tca> some files, any user is allowed to execute, some files, only root is allowed to execute them.
<surreal7z> well, okej... thx :)
 * charlie-tca thinks that is a really good question to ask
<cody-somerville> surreal7z, basically, when you run a program say from the command line bash forks into two separate processes and then one called the exec() syscall to replace the process image with another (ie. the program you told bash to run).
<cody-somerville> surreal7z, The kernel loads the given filename which expects it to be in the ELF format. ELF tells the kernel how to setup the process map, where to put particular sections, etc. and then the kernel begins executing at a given address.
<surreal7z> thx for explanation that i  partially understand :D   i will investigate things a bit little more
<cody-somerville> surreal7z, And unless the suid bit is set, the process will retain your uid - ie. will run as you.
<cody-somerville> surreal7z, For programs that require root to run, the program does start but exits either after checking to see if you're root or it tries to do something that requires root privileges and is denied.
<grunwald> HI ALL
<grunwald> how can I make xubuntu more eye candy ?
<grunwald> II tried compiz mgrs
<grunwald> and just did not work for me
<grunwald> ok Thamx I guess I am to novice for this channel ...LOL
<miyagin> hi everyone
<xnatty_daily> heya
<xnatty_daily> xubuntu natty is pretty!!!!
<xnatty_daily> a virtual desktop widget out-of-the-box would be nice though :)
<Gaudi> Hi all
<pablocolaiacovo> please, I need some help with a sound issue...
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<pablocolaiacovo> since today I don't have audio in my laptop, I'm a beginner here so I don't know where to look
<Gaudi> I am reading a primer on IRC commands
<charlie-tca> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gaudi> The /away command without anything behind it should unmark my away status
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> the /away command without anything else still marks you away. the /back command unmarks away
<Gaudi> Thanks - I'm officially back now
<Gaudi> Primer still in Alpha status : http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircprimer.html#Commands
<Sysi> in irssi /away works for unmarking
<charlie-tca> so it depends on the client
<Gaudi> I use XChat
<Sysi> Alt A iirc
<fff000> hello! can anyone help me with a vnc-related problem?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<fff000> ok. Thank you! Is it possible to connect with vnc to a machine running xubuntu 10.4 but does not have a video card? I tried to install xvfb but still can't make it work
<charlie-tca> Never tried, but I suspect not, since without a video card, nothing displays
<charlie-tca> I think vnc still uses the video output of the remote machine
<fff000> the problem is that when I start vnc-server it says there is no video card
<charlie-tca> heh, it's right, too, isn't it.
<Sysi> i think it might be possible with some vnc system to create xsession without actual display
<charlie-tca> Sysi, TheSheep : Any way to use vnc-server without a video card?
<fff000> i found some info on google about xvfb that it creates a virtual framebuffer within the system RAM
<Sysi> http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/man/Xvnc.html
<fff000> I read about that too... the thing is that I can't find xvnc anywhere...
<fff000> all I was able to find was a link that sent me to tightvnc
<Sysi> aptitude show directvnc
<Sysi> aptitude show vnc4server says Note: This server does not need a display
<fff000> it worked! thank you very much! I really appreciate it!
<Gaudi> Looked at the raw log: XChat translates /BACK and sends AWAY to server
<Gaudi> So it's a 'feature' of XChat ;-)
<Gaudi> charlie-tca, thanks for the help
<andrewvc> does anyone know of a good GUI tool to enable a second monitor in XFCE?
<andrewvc> when I plug a monitor into my laptop, the xfce gui tool shows none
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 25 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> if freenode settles down enough to have it
<_Techie_> whats a really good lightweight web browser?
<charlie-tca> midorie
<charlie-tca> well, midori, actually
<_Techie_> it has a GUI im assuming>
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> If you don't want the gui, look at elinks or w3m
<_Techie_> nah, i want the GUI
<_Techie_> its for a chrooted install on my phone
<TheSheep> chromium
<_Techie_> which one would be better? its running on a phone with a 480mhz CPU
<charlie-tca> w3m
<charlie-tca> heh
<_Techie_> hey, i said gui charlie
<_Techie_> =P
<charlie-tca> yeah, I don't know, on 480mhz
<_Techie_> well ill be overclocking it to 600mhz
<Unit193> I have a 500MHz computer with midori...
<wizardslovak> thats weird
<wizardslovak> i updated system
<wizardslovak> and all youtube videos are red color
<wizardslovak> wtf?
<surreal7z> how to hide modification time in ls command?.. i tried everything :\
<surreal7z> ls -l
<f1assistance> how does lubuntu compare to lubuntu? I have a laptop with PIII 1 GHz processor and 1 GB RAM...
<f1assistance> how does lubuntu compare to xubuntu, I mean...
<wizardslovak> how do i enable gnash?
<Sysi> install it
<wizardslovak> yes i did
<wizardslovak> removed adobe flash
<wizardslovak> but youtube still aint working
<Sysi> get the propiatry flash
<wizardslovak> ??
<wizardslovak> which is?
<Sysi> afaik youtube don't work with gnash atm
<wizardslovak> well
<Sysi> flashplugin-nonfree
<Sysi> you need to remove gnash
<wizardslovak> reason is
<wizardslovak> i updated system and now all videos on youtube are redish
<wizardslovak> ok i removed gnash installed plugin nonfree
<wizardslovak> now i dont see anyting
<wizardslovak> no youtube
<wizardslovak> cant play
<wizardslovak> no error
<Sysi> restart browser
#xubuntu 2011-03-04
<wizardslovak> did
<wizardslovak> same think
<wizardslovak> red videos
<wizardslovak> says i need flash player from adobe
<Sysi> swfdec installed? what ubuntu version?
<wizardslovak> xubuntu 10.10 64bit
<wizardslovak> no swfdec
<wizardslovak> installed swfdec and it works now
<Sysi> swfdec should be other bad free alternative but good if it works
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> thank you
<wizardslovak> firefox works
<wizardslovak> but chrome doesnt
<Sysi> chrome installed from where?
<wizardslovak> i used repository i just dissabled flash
<Sysi> flash isn't gonna work if you disable it
<Sysi> you could try using http://www.youtube.com/html5
<wizardslovak> html5
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<xubuntu416> hello
<xubuntu416> I am having trouble with the b43 broadcom drivers...
<Aquina> hello everyone!
<Xubit> Hi all
<Xubit> Is there a way to disable the button-popups or hints in calctool?
<Aquina> Sorry, xubit I'm not using that one. Maybe you can find a manpage or something?
<bhe> LF help with sound card
<surreal7z> hey.... how to change xfwm4 with compiz, not only on start up but that the login screen gets affected also
<surreal7z> i done compiz --replace
<charlie-tca> The login screen is gdm, it is not affected by the window manager
<surreal7z> doh.. ok.... no way to get transparency on it?... maybe differend login screen?
<charlie-tca> I don't know of any login manager will allow transparency
<surreal7z> ok, thx for info :)
#xubuntu 2011-03-05
<tarek_> hi i have freshly installed xubuntu 10.10 and have a low crackling noise in my speaker
<tarek_> is there something that i could do?
<bazhang> check alsamixer, reduce pcm
<tarek_> bazhang: where do i find that?
<bazhang> tarek_, terminal---> type --> alsamixer
<tarek_> thanks
<palhmbs> hey - what's the deal with the menu editor?
<palhmbs> how come when I create a new menu item it goes into Other?
<inknoir> hi, is this the right channel for questions about xubuntu 11.04 alpha 2 ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 inknoir
<inknoir> thanks bazhang
<kbmaniac> is it possible to get thumbnail previews of documents on the desktop ? instead of for example JPG, I know you can in thunar
<Khajja> hi guys, brand new to linux and just installed xubuntu 10.10. could somebody answer probably the easiest question ever for me?
<Khajja> during installation, it gave the option to add the GUI and i didn't click it by accident. so now i'm fully installed but only with terminal, what command to get the GUI overlay?
<TheSheep> Khajja: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktpo
<TheSheep> Khajja: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Khajja> thanks sheep
<TheSheep> sorry
<Khajja> command line is way too intimidating for me
<TheSheep> in the end it's the fastest way to do things
<TheSheep> (except for drawings)
<Khajja> haha, i'd like to learn it, but baby steps
<TheSheep> sure, take your time
<Khajja> no unix experience whatsoever, just setting up first non-windows on old pc to play with
<Khajja> i'm sure this is a biased room, but decided i'd try out xubuntu over mint, good choice?
<TheSheep> never tried mint, so can't really tell. I think mint has more things installed and working out of the box, but that might have changed
<TheSheep> things like video and audio codecs and flash
<Khajja> i'll bumble my way through it on xubuntu, appreciate your assistance
<sergio_barbanegr> I need help to play videos in my firefox
<sergio_barbanegr> pls
<sergio_barbanegr> I NEED SUPPORT PLS
#xubuntu 2011-03-06
<mhall119> caps always gets you better support
<aberhow> anyone in here playing with 11.04
<knome> aberhow, #ubuntu+1
<lighta> hoi does someone know how can I do a recursive merge ?
<MaxDamage`> Hey.
<MaxDamage`> I made a Live USB, using Xubuntu 10.10, but it doesn't boot. Gets stuck on "Checking battery state" and I'm not even using a laptop/netbook.
<MaxDamage`> Also, it does say [ OK ] at the end.
<dirtycookie> hi I have a crackling noise in my headphones when there is nothing played, I checked alsamixer where I set everything down to zero but no luck
<searching> how to disable Ubuntu Software Center from menu?
<Sysi> remove it?
<searching> remove from menu
<searching> in ubuntu edit menu
<searching> but with xubuntu?
<Sysi> available (again) on next release
<searching> ?
<Sysi> aka. no menu editor in xubuntu, but editing config files is possible
<searching> is in .config?
<searching> good
<searching> why after playing vlc system not shutdown complete?
<Sysi> shouldn't be about vlc, maybe kernel bug with your hardware
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136881
<searching> ok
<searching> I have dual boot
<searching> xubuntu 9.04 and 10.10
<searching> in 9.04 I can play games like barn buddy but in 10.10 freeze the system
<searching> and can`t shutdown
<Sysi> shutdown and freezing are generan problems, you could ask your local community channel
<searching> same flash player
<searching> in 10.10 youtube works
<bhe> clear
<knome> fill
<bhe> sorry, forgot the '/'
<knome> heh, no problem :)
<medeman> hey i cant find a server release for xubuntu 10.10...
<medeman> any idea?
<medeman> is there one?
<fragolino> wow I'm in! hi all!
<medeman> hi
<Sysi> medeman: what do you mean server release
<fragolino> I have a litle doubt.
<Sysi> xubuntu server = ubuntu server
<Sysi> should be available
<medeman> but i cant find it
<knome> it is ubuntu server
<knome> there is no such thing as "xubuntu server" since servers do not have desktop environments
<medeman> ubuntu server has
<knome> if you install one, yes
<fragolino> I installed xubuntu 9.04. then upgraded to something I thought waS xubuntu 9.10. but now update.manger asks me to "update" to ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<medeman> hmm knome i just want to use the server as a web server with php and mysql, can i do so in xubuntu desktop?
<Sysi> fragolino: should be right, and you should update
<knome> fragolino, if you updated, then it still is xubuntu
<knome> medeman, yes, if you so wish
<knome> medeman, just install php and mysql (and web server of you preference)
<medeman> i.e. apache?
<knome> yes
<medeman> are they all available from the repo?
<knome> yes
<knome> should be pretty easily guessable names
<Sysi> same repos for all *buntu
<knome> eg. php5, mysql-server, apache2 (i'm not sure though)
<fragolino> Sysi, Knome: I tried to update but I saw he was uninstaling lots of light programs like abiword installing openoffice. (for example)
<medeman> okay thanks
<knome> fragolino, that definitely sounds weird
<fragolino> knome: I escaped from ubuntu, and, honesty I was trying to install debian this morning (but I failed), then suse (which failed):I am now a happy user of Xfce 4 that I love! I do not want to come back to ubuntu, openoffice, (in)volution, and so on...
<medeman> xfce is a desktop enviroment i think, not a distribution fragolino ?
<Sysi> fragolino: you can always remove software you don't need and replace with your favourites
<Sysi> though it shouldn't randomly change installed software
<Sysi> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed? how about xubuntu-desktop?
<fragolino> update manager says:it is now available the new release of <<10.04.1 LTS>> for Ubuntu. So it sems to me that I updated fron Xubuntu to Ubuntu!
<fragolino> I know xfce is just the desktop environment but  I stil have all Xubuntu "architecture" : no evolution for now, no openofice, for now. But if i test the "update" it would like to erase abiwordf and thunderbird!!
<Sysi> you still can install them back (but it shouldn't remove them)
<Sysi> chevk those two packages i mentioned
<fragolino> wait I'm checking..
<fragolino> I have DEFINITELY  xubuntu-desktop (but I also have ubuntu keyring, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard. hope it can helps..
<Sysi> i just thought if ubuntu-desktop overrides xubuntu-desktop
<fragolino> no, this did not happened! ...but it seems to happen with next update.
<Sysi> i mean it could occur in update
<fragolino> Sysi, you think is possible?.... I always had ubuntu so I never had the problem to move to ubuntu: but now what can I do? the only hope is install a new Xubuntu 11.04? Does anybody know if there is a "receipt" to DIET XUBUNTU (LIKE the many one exist for Ubuntu)?
<Sysi> fragolino: 11.04 is still alpha, 10.04 is LTS if you want it
<Sysi> if you want light xubuntu, do command line install from alternate disk (it's in F6 - options) and then install xfce4 and xfce4-goodies (and maybe network-manager-gnome)
<Sysi> you can't get as big difference as with gnome
<fragolino> ok go on...
<fragolino> can I ask another different question?
<fragolino> I can not see the new ssd hdd I bought. It is a 1.8" micro sata (and I bought an adapter fot the standard sata cable that fits on the motherboard). is there a command line to inteerogate the sata chanels lloking for something? I mean a powerful "forcing" the look 4..
<Sysi> how do you mean "see"?
<fragolino> nor the motherboard, nor the operating system detects it...
<Sysi> power wire connected?
<fragolino> sysi: ? what ?
<Sysi> something wrong on low level if you can't see it from bios
<fragolino> yes it has a ALSO a power wire: 1 data and 1 power, 2 cables connected
<fragolino> when connected to a windows laptop it worked: it is a kingspec1.8" microsata 32gb.
<Sysi> can you see it in gparted?
<fragolino> the bios is new, and the mobo is also new.
<fragolino> when inserting the installation cd I could only see the ide hd and the usb external hd.
<fragolino> I fear something bad because the bios says no sata devices....
<gnoob> can xfburn copy a CD or create an iso file from a CD?  I can not seem to find a way.
<Guest83878> looking for help with video resolution on old dell d600 w/radeon 9000 won't change res ... goes blank unusable xubuntu 10.10
<Guest83878> i'll take that as a 'no'
<lithpr> has anyone got the weather applet working after upgrading to xfce 4.8 on xubuntu 10.10?
<drc> lithpr: nope, didn't work for me either (so your not alone :)
<drc> er...you're, that is
<lithpr> oaky
<lithpr> thank you
<drc> np, If you fnd an answer, a note her would be nice
<lithpr> will do
<lithpr> All external plugins need to recompile to properly use the 4.8 framework. The weather plugin does not support rgba windows (composite), so therefore it crashes, being worked on for the next weather plugin release. For the places plugin I have no idea what is broken.
<lithpr> I managed to get all the plugins working except for the weather applet. If you're looking for a temporary solution, the xfapplet plugin still works and you can use the gnome weather applet.
<lithpr> trying...
<Sysi> i think places is about thunar using different backend
<drc> lithpr: So I suppose that xubuntu 11.04 will include the re-compiled plugins...for a new install at least, wonder about an upgrade?
<Sysi> there's new plugin for sam purpose, idk name
<Sysi> i think i heard that weather-plugin is unmaintained and quite old
<Sysi> drc: same packages in upgraded system as clean install
<lithpr> drc- the gnome plugin works
<drc> Sysi: maybe, but without the weather-plugin, I'm gonna have to go back to GNOME :)
<lithpr> yeah, 28F and "mist"y
<drc> lithpr: really?  I like that one better anyway...lemme try it
<Sysi> drc: unity comes and hits :P
<drc> Sysi: I wonder if people understand the close link between Unity and Unification Day ? (in Firefly:)
<Sysi> i don't
<drc> Sysi: nevermind, it's a complicated story to try and tell here
<Sysi> wikipedia told basics
<bhe> i did minimal install, installed only what i need and now i want to save the current state of the os to a backup, what's the easy way to do this?
<drc> Is there a difference between the xubuntu and xfce sessions on the boot menu (except the menu items, that is)?
<lithpr> bhe: i use clonezilla to back up the partition
<bhe> oh crap, i forgot, i changed my approach, i installed ubuntu min, and then xfce4, ill change channels, sorry.
<lithpr> make sure you use the "image" based option
<lithpr> bhe- i do that sort of thing a lot
<lithpr> :)
<bhe> well, since i have someone's attention... can you help me with somehting?
<lithpr> i can try
<bhe> after min install, i installed synaptic
<lithpr> okay
<bhe> seems like my root user doesn't have access to synaptic
<bhe> do i need to edit a config somewhere?
<lithpr> hmm, well, you can change the permissions with chmod
<bhe> 755?
<lithpr> but in ubuntu, that's not what you are supposed to do
<bhe> oh, gotcha
<lithpr> sudo is better
<lithpr> but yeah, make the permissions whatever, just make sure the "other" user's execute bit is on
<lithpr> when you start that clean, you also have a great opportunity to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<bhe> well, i can change the launch command to sudo synaptic and it works
<bhe> that an ok practice?
<lithpr> sure
<bhe> ok, another thing, in xfce how do i edit the application menu
<lithpr> the advantage of aptitude is that when you "aptitude remove foo" it gets rid of all the dependencies automatically, which is nice when you are putting a system together from base/min and are experimenting
<lithpr> oops, didn't like that - "aptitude remove foo" - yeay! no cruft
<bhe> sure, i was just gonna use synaptic to handle that
<lithpr> in xubuntu- settings -> main menu
<bhe> hmmm no main menu, which pakg i need for it?
<drc> lithpr: is that Main Menu in 4.8?
<lithpr> oh yeah, right :)
<lithpr> i'm on 4.8, i don't know what it is in 4.6 (xubuntu's default)
<drc> oh, you bleeding edgers :)
<lithpr> 4.8 is pretty sweet
<bhe> well this is actully a ubuntu install
<bhe> with xfce
<lithpr> there is a ppa for xfce 4.8
<bhe> so am in in 4.6 or 4.8?
<lithpr> works great
<lithpr> 4.6 if you did installed xubuntu-desktop (i think that's what its called)
<bhe> i didnt install xubuntu desktoip
<bhe> i installed xfce4
<drc> 4.6 is default in 10.10
<bhe> and xfce4-goodies
<bhe> gotcha
<lithpr> i don't know then- 99% you are 4.6
<bhe> ok, do you know which package gives me Main Menu in settings?
<lithpr> do you have "about xfce" in accessories?
<bhe> negative
<bhe> k, it's 4.6
<bhe> *from synaptic
<lithpr> oic- i installed alacarte
<lithpr> one of the benefits of 4.8 is that you can use alacarte :)
<bhe> oh, not in my lowly 4.6...
<lithpr> i think i read that that was new in 4.8
<lithpr> i've never used xfce before
<lithpr> smoking brb
<drc> lithpr: another refugee from Unity?
<bhe> drc, you have any answers for me?
<drc> bhe: which question?
<bhe> i need (would like) a menu editor for xfce4
<drc> the 4.6 version?
<bhe> yes
<drc> As far as I can fugure, there is not one one for 4.6...I have used alacarte when I added 4.8, but had problems (so I re-installed)
<lithpr> drc - yup :)
<lithpr> that and the banshee mess
<lithpr> easy install, fast repos, lovely human-theme, no guilt :)
<lithpr> my only problem with xfce is the lack of docs
<lithpr> but i would like to contribute, so maybe i can work on that
<nvision_> any chance to get thunar 1.3.0 for xubuntu?
<lithpr> nvision_: you get it if you upgrade to 4.8
<drc> bhe: There are many How-To's for 4.6, but I never bothered...the menus were just fine for me (I just un-installed any app I didn't want)
<nvision_> i installed the alpha3 today and it's thunar 1.2
<lithpr> oic- i'm using 10.10 with the 4.8 ppa
<bhe> @drc i just need to update the command that launches synaptic, that is all
<drc> bhe: Ah...then you might need to use your google-fu
<bhe> my g-fu isn't prevailing thus far
<drc> bhe: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3499-xubuntu-modifying-the-applications-menu    ??
 * drc wonders why google gives me a 2006 answer when I google "xubuntu+menu"  I mean really...2006?
<drc> Is there a difference between the xubuntu and xfce sessions on the boot menu (except the Applications menu items, that is)?
<Khajja> quick Q, second day linux user. i want to have a terminal command executed as soon as i log in, where can i put it?
<lithpr> .bashrc
<Sysi> settings -> session and startup -> autostart
<Sysi> all in ~/.bashrc is executed every time you open terminal
<Khajja> well that makes it easy, lol. thanks
<lithpr> oops, my bad.  .profile then :)
<lithpr> still learnin myself :)
<realloc> hi
<realloc> i can't find xorg.conf file, where does xubuntu save information about graphic card it uses for run xorg?
<Sysi> xorg.conf but it doesn't exist anymore by default
<Sysi> you can create it xserver stopped, Xorg -configure
<realloc> i want to know which graphic card driver is using
<Sysi> lspci -k
<realloc> but i need to know if xorg is using "vesa", "nvidia", ...
<realloc> in xorg.conf this information was in Section "Device"\ Driver "vesa"\ ...\ EndSection
<Sysi> lspci -k lists used kernel modules
<Sysi> if you haven't installed propietary driver it's propably nouveau
<realloc> pcnet32
<lithpr> okay, i have a question now.  I wrote a script to change the wallpaper  when i change desktop.  it's currently in my .bashrc, and it's performance improves over time, which makes sense now, since i'm running a new copy of it every time i open a shell... should i add the script to the startup -> autostart then?
<realloc> i want that xorg uses vesa
<realloc> (btw thanks for your support Sysi)
<Sysi> realloc: can i ask why? it isn't very good driver
<Sysi> lithpr: you could try
<realloc> well, i'm running xubuntu under virtualbox and virtualbox requires vesa :(
<Sysi> ah
<Sysi> do you have guest-additions?
<realloc> is a package? (apt-get install guest-additions)?
<realloc> i think not
<Sysi> i'm not sure about name but yes
<Khajja> @Sysi was able to get it working, thanks!
<realloc> virtualbox-guest-additions
<realloc> installing...
<Sysi> Khajja: np
<realloc> what are this package?
<Sysi> i'm ot actually sure, but it's made to virtualbox-use
<lithpr> thank you, Sysi
<Sysi> apt-cache show virtualbox-guest-additions
<Sysi> lithpr: np as well :P
<Sysi> apt-cache search guest
<medeman> oh i dont know why but xubuntu does like ubuntu it freezes at the desktop
<medeman> shortly after x started completely
<medeman> it takes 5-120 seconds until it hangs up then
<Sysi> what graphics card
<medeman> nvidia geforce 7300gs
<Sysi> what driver?
<medeman> same thing happens with mandriva by the way, it works from live-cd but not installed
<medeman> hmm Sysi im a linux-noob
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<medeman> i installed using the alternate cd
<Sysi> medeman: have you installed propietary driver
<medeman> 10.10 32-bit
<medeman> no i couldnt cause it freezed before
<Sysi> if you log in tty ctrl alt F1 before freeze you could install updates and maybe the driver
<medeman> AMD 32-Bit (says 64-Bit, but doesn't work) 1,6Ghz 3000+ processor
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<medeman> huh
<medeman> okay
<Sysi> if don't work after reboot you can try installing nvidia-current and reboot
<Sysi> just apt-get install nvidia-current
<medeman> problem is i dont have internet access
<medeman> on that machine
<Sysi> you could try 10.04
<medeman> whats the difference?
<Sysi> kernel and therefore drivers and maybe xorg version
<medeman> i tried earlier versions like 9.10, 9.04, 8.10, 8.04 etc.
<medeman> trying every time a new (x)ubuntu arrives
<Sysi> doesn't work?
<Sysi> does some other os work?
<medeman> no
<medeman> well
<medeman> debian, opensuse, windows 2000-7, slitaz
<medeman> all not using that nvidia-driver
<medeman> if you tell me how to set up internet sharing on mac os x i could have internet access on the xubuntu machine with ethernet
<medeman> well, i know how to set it up
<Sysi> should be pretty easy with osx
<medeman> but it doesnt work
<medeman> yea, i think the problem is that my router has 192.168.2.138 as ip
<medeman> extends the network
<medeman> i dunno
<medeman> it worked earlier with the other router
<medeman> i dunno how i did that
<medeman> they can talk to each other locally, but the xubuntu cant talk to the internet
<Sysi> hold shift when booting to get to grub menu
<medeman> not with any os
<medeman> and?
<Sysi> then go to edit-mode and add "nomodeset" after quiet splash
<medeman> on the installed system?
<Sysi> and/or acpi=off
<Sysi> yes
<medeman> well, i have mandriva installed right now
<medeman> im just installing xubuntu again
<medeman> mandriva doesnt work
<medeman> same problem there
<medeman> oh i guess i made internetsharing work =)
<medeman> oh no =(
<medeman> i didnt
<medeman> =(
<medeman> however
<medeman> if i boot with nomodeset
<medeman> and it works
<medeman> is there some way to connect to the internet via wifi Sysi ?
<medeman> with a Tenda w541u v2.0 stick=
<Sysi> from cli it's pretty hard
<medeman> *?
<medeman> cli?
<Sysi> easy with GUI, without it hard
<medeman> ah
<mark76> Command Line Interface
<medeman> and its hard to get to gui without the nvidia drivers without internet connection?
<Sysi> try those boot options
<Sysi> (can i go to bed now? 1am here)
<mark76> SUre
<mark76> Go ahead
<mark76> :D
<medeman> well, i really want to get that internet sharing on os x working
<medeman> would make things a lot easier
<medeman> yea ill do once installed again
<medeman> well you can ;-) 12pm here
<medeman> will we see us tomorrow?
<medeman> so mark76 you will continue helping me?
<medeman> good night Sysi maybe we'll see each other tomorrow
<medeman> or today for you ;-)
<Sysi> ##mac
<Sysi> G'night
<medeman> ah ty
<mark76> I know nuzzink
<medeman> night bye
<mark76> Night Sysi
#xubuntu 2012-02-27
<mikodo> Question about using the Xubuntu Alternate installer (d-i) and choosing either the default install which gives one http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-updates/xubuntu-desktop and choosing to install the Xfce meta-package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xfce4 Will both work and be usable for a relative Noob? What is the difference between the two? I have only use Ubuntu with Gnome 2 before, and now want to go to the most pristine Xfc
<mikodo> e, DE as I can manage, and still be not without a fair amount of "hand-holding by Xubuntu. I suppose I can then install all the other apps and dependencies, as I see fit, by going with the "Xfce meta-package install"
<mikodo> Quiet channel.. G'nite
 * jarnos thinks automatic security updates don't work in 11.04: red icon of update-notifier is visible.
<jarnos> Is there some delay after automatic updates are started to be downloaded and installed after the red icon appears, or what is wrong?
<jarnos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/668077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668077 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Important security updates are not automatically installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jan_-> hello, today when I tried to log in it just flashed black page with text and went back into the login screen
<Jan_-> i solved it by deleting the old account and creating a new one, now the problem is that I saved the settings of the old account but the folder is encrypted and i dont know how to get the data back as it says i have restricted rights, i do have the text that i got when i encrypted it and the password that i used that account with, what kind of commands i need to know to access the folder?
<nicofs> Somehow my window decorations crash on a regular basis... they look distorted an i can't activate any buttons on them or drag the window... any ideas?
<nicofs> i deactivated composing and any other fancy stuff...
<nikolam> Why "http" process locked both synaptic and update manager from updating and downloading updates (i suppose) for himself?
<nikolam> I guess he wants to do update (automatic installing of security updates is on)
<nikolam> But why user must lost control over update process during that time?
<nikolam> and now, Every application that tries to list root dir ("/") freezes.
<nikolam> eather it is xfce file manager, thunar, pcmanfm or simple "ls" command
<TheSheep> nikolam: you can only have one installation process going at a time, otherwise you would get conflicts, for example if one process is installing someting that depends on a package that is being uninstalled by something else
<TheSheep> nikolam: freezing on access to / sounds like a hardware problem with the disk
<TheSheep> nikolam: does dmesg show any disk-related errors?
<nikolam> guess update I have not started the process, it started itself and I can not control it.
<nikolam> no disk errors except "resume from disk failed" form some days ago, that I presume is regular for ubuntu 10.04 after updates
<nikolam> ok, will restart it, since i killed http process and apt is now <defunct>
<nikolam> oh, no, http is back again on dowloading.. better kill net connection
<nikolam> Seems like feature bug for unattended-update to me.
<xsl> hello all... wen i create a new user and he loggs for the first time .. there are several folders created with reference on ~/config/user.dirs.dirs  - How do i change the folders that are created? Where is that defined ?
<Yancho_> guys, i am installing xubuntu. after setting my keyboard layout etc, i clicked finish and now am in the Thank you screen. however the only button i have is skip. and the last msg is: ubuntu dbus[1160]: [system[ successfully activated service 'rg.freedesktop.UPower' - ad that was a msg of almost 2 hrs ago.
<Os_Maleus> how about a restart of the machine?
<Yancho_> cheers Os_Maleus  - was just afraid to do it in case it borkes the installation .. am now in my xubuntu
<Os_Maleus> and if? ... if You are waiting more than two hours for Linux, then it is obviously hanging pretty high. ... considering that it happens during the installation.
<allu2> is it a known bug that xscreensaver doesn't support scandinavic marks in password?
<GridCube> allu2, probably: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/793344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793344 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver lock box is having problem with special characters (display)" [Undecided,New]
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/828682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828682 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "In xubuntu, Xscreensaver login does not recognize the password with ascii characters" [Medium,Fix released]
<lol123> Hallo
<xsl> is it possible to define a panel to bottom instead of a x= y= positioning?
<tsunami_> hi there!
<tsunami_> I have a problem with my xubuntu
<tsunami_> everything was ok until today
<tsunami_> I think it has something to do with xfce
<tsunami_> all my windows lack the minimize, maximyze, close buttons
<tsunami_> all of them open in the top left corner
<GridCube> tsunami_, press alt-f2 and write >xfwm4 --replace
<tsunami_> and they do not resize
<tsunami_> :)))))
<baizon> tsunami_: yes it is a xfce bug
<tsunami_> thank you very much!
<tsunami_> do you know when or why it happens ?
<GridCube> it happens because for some reason xfwm4 crashes
<GridCube> probably after playing with compiz or other wm
<tsunami_> and this replace command.... it just restarts xfwm?
<GridCube> basically, it replaces any other wm running at the moment, if there is non then it just restart it
<tsunami_> thank you very much for your help
<tsunami_> one other thing... is there any chance I can spread a window through several workspaces?
<GridCube> no idea
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> workspaces are separate
<TheSheep> not like the fake workspaces of compiz
<TheSheep> which are just one large desktop
<tsunami_> hummm interesting...
<tsunami_> I would like to try compiz but not to screw my xubuntu. is it possible to add it as an option windos manager in the login?
<tsunami_> other question... is xubuntu 64bit compatible? I do not have a lib/64 directory
<tsunami_> usr/lib64 i mean
<magerquark> there is a 64.bit version
<magerquark> so it depends on the version you have installed
<tsunami_> I only found 64bit for amd
<magerquark> the architecture is called amd64, actually it is also für intel cpus
<magerquark> the amd64 version is for all x86-compatible cpus
<tsunami_> so it means that I have a 32bit installed on a 64bit machine... bad luck...
<magerquark> do you have more than 4 GB RAM?
<tsunami_> does this also mean that I will have to reinstall the 64bit version?
<tsunami_> I will check that now magerquark
<magerquark> tsunami, the 32bit version is perfectly fine for most of all users
<magerquark> you dont have to reinstall a new version
<magerquark> there are rare use-cases where the 64bit-version is necessary
<magerquark> but you can if you want to reinstall it
<tsunami_> the system tells me I have 8 gigs memory
<tsunami_> cat /proc/meminfo tells me that
<tsunami_> MemTotal:        8166220 kB
<tsunami_> does this means it is a 64bit installation?
<magerquark> wich .iso did you download?
<tsunami_> and thank you for the info magerquark
<tsunami_> Origin: Ubuntu
<tsunami_> Label: Ubuntu Suite: oneiric Version: 11.10 Codename: oneiric Date: Tue, 11 Oct 2011 19:15:52 UTC Architectures: i386 Components: main restricted universe multiverse Description: Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10
<tsunami_> dont know why but now I cannot open the partition where I have the image
<tsunami_> do not have permissions to write on the windows partition and on usb external discs
<tsunami_> which is a pain
<xsl> i have a problem with the lower panel ( its configured for x= and y= ) is there an option to configure it to "bottom" instead of coordinates?
<tsunami_> i opened thunar with root access but it says there is no trash directory when i try to delete something...
<tsunami_> any suggestions?
<tsunami_> strange thing... a cannot see what I have on another partition (a 60gig extf4) but if I ask qBittorrent to open destination folder (that Im using for downloads on this other partition) it opens the directory but I cant see anything else but that directory and I can only see the directories, not the files... any suggestion?
<tsunami_> strange behavior xubuntu has today..
<tsunami_>  strange thing... a cannot see what I have on another partition (a 60gig) but if I ask qBittorrent to open destination folder (that Im using for downloads on this other partition) it opens the directory but I cant see anything else but that directory and I can only see the directories, not the files... any suggestion? strange behavior ubuntu has today..
<Os_Maleus> hey together! is it possible to have a parallel installed windows next to xubuntu and let the same windows run in a virtual machine under xubuntu?
<baizon> Os_Maleus: no
<baizon> driver are differenz
<baizon> different
<baizon> windows would crash
<baizon> and the licence key wouldnt be vaild
<Os_Maleus> but I can let run windows in a virtual machine. can't I?
<baizon> yes you can
<baizon> but running windows in a vm and at the same time native isnt possible
<Os_Maleus> so, I would need to perform the whole installation from the basics for that?
<baizon> yes
<Os_Maleus> thanks, baizon!
<baizon> np
<mic_> hello
<mic_> I have some problems setting up my dual monitors with xrandr and ati drivers
<baizon> mic_: yes, and the problem is?
<mic_> xrandr tells me "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1600",  of course I've looked it up, and the solution for most people was to at the line 'Virtual x y' (where x and y being the size for the virtual desktop) in their xorg.conf, this didn't fix the problem for me though..
<mic_> add*
<baizon> mic_: what drivers?
<baizon> for me it didnt workd either
<mic_> gotten of amd site: amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run
<tsunami_> my xubuntu is collapsing I dont know why as I did not messed around, first it was xfwm4 that started going crazy, I did xfwm4 --replace and it was ok. BUT after that I cant access other partitions on my hard disk and my keyboard is completely dis-configured... It is just colapsing.         Anybody has a suggestion or should I just reinstall ubuntu again?
<mic_> I'm guessing that those do have something to do with it -  before I installed them, it was no problem to extend the desktop (though I did this in xubuntu -> settings editor)
<baizon> mic_: you cant use the proprietary drivers and xrandr
<baizon> mic_: you can use the open source ati drivers, or if you want to use the current one you have to use xinerama
<baizon> tsunami_: you can try to delete the .cache for xfce
<baizon> it helps ofen for me
<mic_> But, I can, I mean, xrandr works fine, except for that 1600x1600 desktop limitation. But I wish amdcccle wasn't so buggy: it just doesn't do anything. I'll look into xinerama and otherwise I'll go back to the open source drivers.
<baizon> im using the proprietary one and have to use xinerama for dual-screen
<baizon> xrandr doesnt work with ati
<mic_> okay quick question: 'you must restart your computer', can I just log out and back in? lol.
<tsunami_> baizon, it said invalid filename when I try to delete .cache...... funny
<baizon> .cache folder :P
<baizon> ^^
<mic_> baizon: Thank you for setting me onto xinerama. I thought I had bad memories about this, but everything is working fine :)
<tsunami_> I have a .cache folder with lots of folders there do you whant me to delete them all?
<baizon> mic_: good to hear
<tsunami_> baizon, I have a .cache folder with lots of folders there do you whant me to delete them all?
<baizon> tsunami_: no
<baizon> tsunami_: ~/.cache/sessions
<tsunami_> ah ok shoul I delete all tose txt files?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> and restart X server
<mic_> baizon: I just noticed the resolution on my right monitor isn't quite right. (I thought I'd fix that by turning xinerama off, change resolution, turn on; description in amdcccle made me think so) but I think the new resolution didn't stay when going into xinerama
<baizon> mic_: try... sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right
<baizon> aticonfig --overlay-on=1
<baizon> Restart X Server.
<baizon> aticonfig --xinerama=on
<mic_> alright
<mic_> baizon: no change
<baizon> aticonfig --resolution=0,1680x1050
<baizon> aticonfig --resolution=1,1680x1050
<baizon> and try to change the resolution
<baizon> for your screen
<tsunami_> baizon, all is the same, cant access partitions
<baizon> tsunami_: are they detected?
<baizon> fdisk -l
<mic_> baizon: errir at set screeb resolution : screen1 does not exist
<mic_> error*
<mic_> (for --resolution=1)
<tsunami_> baizon, http://pastebin.com/9AJAGjgn
<tsunami_> baizon, yes they seem to be detected
<baizon> whats the error msg?
<baizon> is it mounted?
<baizon> mic_: google ;)
<tsunami_> they say to be mounted but there is nothing there when I go there /media/xxxx
<tsunami_> I think it might be something to do with fstab but I cant fix it
<tsunami_> baizon, can you have a look here?  http://pastebin.com/45cegSGR
<baizon> tsunami_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<baizon> :)
<tsunami_> do you think is the fstab, I am afraid of braking it
<tsunami_> baison, do you think something is wrong in the fstab ?
<spanner3003> how do i stop the gui in xubuntu?
<spanner3003> from within tty1
<tsunami_> it seams that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab is down
<tsunami_> and this one too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<baizon> spanner3003: what version?
<spanner3003> 11.10
<tsunami_> up again! :)
<spanner3003> baizon,
<baizon> spanner3003: http://www.uptechtalk.com/?p=162
<baizon> first link that google search gave me :P
<spanner3003> can i do the with sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop?
<baizon> spanner3003: but it will start at next boot
<baizon> so it is pointless
<spanner3003> not if your build and it's on all the time
<spanner3003> thank you :D
<baizon> ok
<baizon> np
<andythenoob> hi all, does anyone know a good place on the web to understand the dmesg output properly please?
<baizon> andythenoob: http://linuxgazette.net/issue59/nazario.html
<andythenoob> perfect, many thanks!
#xubuntu 2012-02-28
<Louchebem> Bonsoirs, ya t'il des gens qui pourais m'aide car j'ai un problemme pour installer mon wifi sur mon linux xubuntu 10.11 ? je suis nouveau
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Louchebem> okays merci
<sp4z> Hi, I have the following problem when connecting to a cisco vpn using VPNC and trying to ping anything in the new network "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" cant ssh or anything
<sp4z> anyone know how to fix?
<holstein> you've checked http://blog.technogeek.biz/2009/05/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted-in.html and other places?
<sp4z> holstein, yep
<holstein> any further errors?
<sp4z> holstein, ipmasq is not a command on my system
<zhuang> Why can't I see my programs that are currently open in the taskbar?
<holstein> maybe you got rid of the area that displays open applications... maybe you are on a different desktop and have it setup where you can only see the ones running on the others...
<zhuang> i do have other desktops than XFCE...gnome, scrotwm and a few others that I can access through gdm...
<zhuang> is this what you are referring to?
<holstein> nope... workspaces... virtual desktops... whatever you want to call them
<zhuang> nope
<holstein> OK.. then you have removed the open application viewer
<zhuang> actually, when I roll my scroll on my mouse, i go from my open windows to my desktop
<zhuang> oh
<zhuang> k
<holstein> yup... you go to other virtual desktops... that can be it
<holstein> if you dont use them, get rid of them
<zhuang> okay, i have my workspaces set to 1 now
<zhuang> uhm, for whatever reason, after doing alt+f2, and typing in xfce4-panel
<zhuang> and running it, i still dont see anything that displays my open applications
<holstein> OK.. its something you can add or remove from the panel
<zhuang> if it makes any difference, i downloaded the xubuntu de from ubuntu software center while i was in the GNOMEclassic DE, then when I was prompted to choose the setup, I chose my custom open, and it created 1 panel for me
<holstein> i would suggest either loading up the live CD, or making a new user account.. look in there and learn about what you need to have for that functionality
<zhuang> well i'm currently on firefox searching but i haven't been able to find anything
<McGuyver> on my panel it's called "Window Buttons"
<zhuang> just tried xfce4 --replace in alt+f2 because a user on xubuntu forums is having the same problem...no dice
<holstein> zhuang: correct.. its something that has been removed from the panel
<holstein> restarting or starting the panel wont help since its not containing that functionality in the current state
<zhuang> ah, i see. can't replace something that isnt even there...
<zhuang> ye
<holstein> you can see the default layout in the live CD, or in a new user account though
<zhuang> brb
<lighta> hoi
<lighta> hey there no ant channel ?
<holstein> ant?
<newguy> Hi all
<beata> Heya, I'm going to look into it more tomorrow (near bedtime): I have display corruption on shutdown, on two different systems. I'll need to check if it does it with a plain install. Just wondered if any y'all had it happen.
<dbb> hi all - I just wanted to share with you the good news, that the XUbuntu-based OSGeo Live Disk v5.5 has gone golden master.. due to be handed out to most attendees at 10 international conferences in the next 6 months, so I hear.. thanks XUbuntu
<nanotube> dbb: nice! :)
<NyLes> hi, how will i know if Xubuntu is using the right driver for my video card?
<well_laid_lawn> NyLes: lspci | grep -i vga   will tell what card it is and then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what driver is being used
<NyLes> hi, i have an ATI video card, and Ubuntu only use vesa, how will  i force ubuntu to use ati driver?
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<NyLes> help, I've tried glxgears and the highest FPS is only 53.. what am i missing?
<bazhang> NyLes, a good video card
<NyLes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Kingsy> guys, how do you change file associations in xubuntu ?
<Starn> i know.. this is not the right place that #windows probably is.. but i confused them or they confused me.. one of the two.. i am wanting to add a bash command i guess into the windows terminal..  i just wanna run irssi without having to type cd C:\irssi\   than ./irssi-cmd.bat   just to load it... i would much rather do like in xubuntu and type irssi  than it load.. like magic..
<Starn> i am hoping some one uses windows and is good at it.. and uses xubuntu.. to understand what i just said.
<Kingsy> a bash command? you mean add irssi to the path? can you even run irssi on windows?
<Starn> yeah they have a native port on windows i am actually using it.. almost half the apps i use on xubuntu is on windows even gedit and nano..
<Starn> even my music player clementine.
<Starn> pretty shocking huh Kingsy ? it's the beauty of open source.. often works on all OS's..
<Kingsy> anyway, just add the binary to your windows path so you can run it with "irssi"
<Kingsy> haha yeah
<Starn> Kingsy: how do i do that?? i don't know anything about windows in this department :( also would it be possible for you to pm me or explain in #windows so we don't get into trouble? lol
<Kingsy> Starn: yeah this isnt the place .. I would google it
<Starn> google gave me a list of very confusing stuff.. ugh... linux so much easier ..
<Thermi> whoever manages http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/ ... SHAME ON YOU!
<Starn> what for Thermi ?
<Thermi> try to download a torrent.
<Thermi> just try.
<Thermi> the .torrent file.
<Thermi> it will give you an error
<Starn> <--- in windows.. scared to get a virus.
<Thermi> oh
<Thermi> isos don't work
<Thermi> but .torrents do now
<Thermi> what. the .fuck
<bazhang> Thermi, no cursing here
<Thermi> sry
<Starn> i don't.. yeah ok bazhang just said it nvm.. was going to say i don't think we're allowed to say things like that.
<Pici> Whats the issue.  I can download the torrent file itself just fine here.
<bazhang> works perfectly here Thermi
<Starn> so no virus? if not i can test as well
<bazhang> no virus
<Pici> Why would there be a virus on a file hosted on one of the main Ubuntu mirrors?
<Starn> i don't know i just now noticed it was on the main mirrors...
<Starn> Thermi: it works just fine.. even a very fast download speed..
<Starn> do you have your torrent client setup correctly? as well as fwd'ed ports if needed?
<bazhang> yep, maxing my dl speed
<Starn> appears to have a lot of seeders.. Thermi what torrent program are you using maybe someone can help make sure it's setup properly?
<Starn> hey bazhang you any good configuring sound under xubuntu?
<Thermi> Starn the problem was, that there were .iso files in the same directory, so i first tried those, but it failed.
<Thermi> Why can i even see them if they aren't supposed to be downloaded=
<Thermi> ?
<Starn> umm? i'm not 100% sure what you asked Thermi. but if i understood.. it's because your os displays files in the middle of being downloaded.. and also saves portions of the files even when canceled?
<Thermi> no
<Thermi> you got it wrong
<Thermi> i'm talking about http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/
<Starn> yes.. and the .torrent works just fine.
<Thermi> the .iso files give me Forbidden.
<Thermi> Why am I seeing them, if i'm not supposed to try to download them?
<Thermi> and why are they even there
<Starn> it's probably so the .torrent can access the files.
<Starn> the files have to be seeded from somewhere before anyone else can seed.
<Thermi> you mean the server torrent.ubuntu.com is also a seeder for the torrent?
<Starn> i believe so.
<Thermi> well that makes sense then
<Starn> it's how blizzard works for their torrent downloads.
<Starn> it just saves bandwidth to have more seeders for the original seed.
<Starn> hey in irssi how do i close a channel?? i kinda have a lot of channels.....
<Pici> /wc to close a window
<Starn> thanks Pici.
<xsl> is there a way to define the positioning of a panel that does not use positioning="x=number y=number" but use positioning"x=bottom y=bottom"
<kuldeepdhaka> what is the minimum hdd size require for xubuntu installation....
<kuldeepdhaka> what is the minimum hdd size require for xubuntu installation?
<holstein> i would say 8gb's would be comfortable.. i would think fitting on 4gb's would be tight
<kuldeepdhaka> will it fit on a 4gb pendrive
<holstein> you can try it.. i think it'll be tight
<holstein> im not a big fan of the persistent live usb installs, but that might be an excellent case for one
<kuldeepdhaka> is there any linux that is graphical ,user friendly  and can run on a thin client
<kuldeepdhaka> want to use thin client as os
<kuldeepdhaka> personal computr
<holstein> depends on the hardware what performance you should get, but id say any should do the job
<kuldeepdhaka> 1Ghz processor, vio ,,,1gb harddisk,512 mb ram
<holstein> sure.. it wont matter the specs so much as the specific hardware vendors and driver support... its just a computer for all intents and purposes.. the fact that its a "thin client" wont matter
<kuldeepdhaka> will xubuntu will install on 3.8 GB
<holstein> kuldeepdhaka: you can try it... i would want 6+gb's
<holstein> you can always do the live persistent thing which should be a little bigger than the iso image
<holstein> or, just get a bigger USB stick for cheap
<kuldeepdhaka> ok
<kuldeepdhaka> is thr any other linux that can work
<holstein> kuldeepdhaka: sure.. *any* should work
<kuldeepdhaka> i need a linux that can work like os[ubuntu,fedora,debian] but have light graphics and can fit on a 3.8 gb Stick...
<holstein> kuldeepdhaka: cool.. if you do a live persistent install and *any* of those.. that should be slightly larger than the downloaded iso image, which should be around 700mb's.. OR you can try something like puppy linux or knoppix.. literally *any* of them should work with that hardware, and all of the run live
<holstein> i say try them live, and install.. you wont break any USB sticks trying to install, and it shouldnt take long either (maybe even only 15 minutes)
<kuldeepdhaka> holstein,
<kuldeepdhaka> thnx
<kuldeepdhaka> holstein, thank you
<leo-unglaub> hi guys, witch backup toold do you reccoment for non-technical people like my mom
<Sysi> deja-dup
<leo-unglaub> normaly i use rsync, but in her case a versioning would be nice to
<leo-unglaub> Sysi: is this tool working with thunar integration? or is it stand alone?
<Sysi> separate app
<leo-unglaub> okay, thanks!
<lartza> How big of an upgrade will 12.04 be? Will it be seamless to upgrade?
<lartza> I noticed I am always installing ubuntu and it's deriatives right before the next release...
<beata> I end up doing much the same... then reverting back because they've done over the UI yet again. At least with xubuntu, even though I don't have the UI I want, I have one I can live with. ;)
<ph0x1337> have internal mic issues on xubuntu 11.10
<nelson8874> hi
<baizon> hi hi
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower?
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower?
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower?
<nelson8874> please, someone?
<ChristopherNg> knome: need to speak asap
<ChristopherNg> let me know when you are there or i will need to send you a mail, you are tougher to get hold of than Obama.
<Myrtti> ChristopherNg: it's 1.21AM in Finland...
<ChristopherNg> Myrtti: he is finnish?
<Myrtti> yup
<ChristopherNg> I see thought he was american
<ChristopherNg> where are you from?
<ChristopherNg> well i guess europe aswell
<ChristopherNg> just thought more americans here
<Myrtti> Finland
<GridCube> ChristopherNg, thats a pretty wrong guess :P
<donavan01> so I switched over to xubuntu desktop and wondered if there is a way to get the icons off the desktop and just have them accessible from the launcher (ADW I think)
<GridCube> ADW?
<donavan01> what ever the launch at the bottom is ... reminds me of ADW from a few years back probably isnt
<donavan01> my bad it was AWN not ADW ... too much time in android world I guess
<GridCube> donavan01, its just a panel
<GridCube> if you want more launchers on it, drag and drop from the drop down start menu to the panel
<GridCube> you can configure the desktop to not show any icon whatsoever, but i usually let the automount icon on, just so when using a pendrive it appears on the desktops
<donavan01> no its not the launcher that is the issue I didnt want the icons on my desktop I have a few drive partitions that I dont want to show up becasue there factory restore and my windows partition
<GridCube> !fstab | edit fstab donavan01, adding the disks to automount on startup on some directory and they wont show up in the desktop anymore
<ubottu> edit fstab donavan01, adding the disks to automount on startup on some directory and they wont show up in the desktop anymore: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<knome> ChristopherNg, humm?
<knome> Myrtti, are you suggesting i'm in bed at 1am?
<Myrtti> yea
<Myrtti> I am
<Myrtti> gn
#xubuntu 2012-02-29
<knome> nighty
<e-head> hey guys
<e-head> I'm trying to add "tiling" fuctionality to xfwm, sort of like aero-snap.
<e-head> so, anyone around?
<e-head> I have found a blog entry and patch (I think) on a german site on how to patch xfwm4.
<e-head> It looks like it's not the same minor version that xubuntu uses though.
<e-head> Would it be reckless to just compile and install a patched version?
<gglitch> Question: if I, as a user of Xubuntu 11.10, install kubuntu-desktop, to have the option of logging into either one, what exactly will happen? I know a bunch of kde stuff will be downloaded and installed, but will KDE stuff run in the background even when I'm logged into xfce?
<gglitch> And will it affect the appearance of my xfce environment?
<douglas> I installed Xubuntu 11.10 on a machine, and connected it to a windows 7 machine via LAN, and network bridged the LAN and WiFi on the win7, and Xubuntu can't connect to the internet because it is auto configuring its IP address to the same one as the win7 machine...
<douglas> Does Xubuntu use the same networking daemon as Ubuntu?
<brianp1992> can anyone explain what the KDE is?
<Unit193> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Unit193> douglas: You can set the IP in the networking applet.
<douglas> yeah, I was wondering why it failed setting it up automatically... I guess its most likely windows fault, right? :P
<douglas> thanks anyways Unit193
<Yancho> guys are there some known problems betweeen xubuntu's ubuntuone installer and the ubuntuone packages found in apt ?
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<well_laid_lawn> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<chebureque> hi, everybody!
<chebureque> can anyone tell me how to change workspaces layout? by default they all set in a line, but i need 2x2 layout
<baizon> omg
<baizon> people cant even wait longer then 5 min
<Kingsy> guys, I have just plugged in a usb phone, but I cant find it to unmute it in the sound settings.. what is the best way of doing this?
<Kingsy> it appears in dmesg as [ 1907.519282] generic-usb 0003:04B4:0306.0005: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 04b4:0306] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.1/input3
<Unit193> Not seen a USB phone, so all I personally can do is tell you to see if it turns up in pavucontrol, and that the hardware is compatible.
<Kingsy> pavucontrol ?
<Kingsy> I am in the sound mixer now if thats what you mean ?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<Kingsy> well_laid_lawn: that program is AWESOME
<Kingsy> everything works perfect now
<well_laid_lawn> I never use it - I just know the bot link ;)
<Kingsy> man I need to remember pavucontrol.. MUST install that on every xubuntu installation
<Unit193> Glad it helped!
<well_laid_lawn> the phones accessable now?
<Kingsy> well_laid_lawn: your damn right, I made the phone call.. SMASH
<well_laid_lawn> woot
<Cyrus_CN> i'm glad  to be here,please take care.
<Starn> hey the installer is different than what i remember.. how do i select the partition i want to install on.. (don't wanna accidently install over the other OS's) am i gonna have to do a manual setup? if so whats the suggested Swap size for 4gb of ram?
<Starn> also this is the first time i am having a defualt install of Xubuntu.. normally i used ubuntu.. but now it has unity. (dislike that) and this is closest i can get to old ubuntu without using old ubuntu
<fireballin> Sup all, i am trying to duel boot linux with Win 7 but before the gui starts it locks  up and i can see where it says "unable to Mount Image"
<profus2> hi everybody
<profus2> could somebody help me with finding the easiest way of connecting to a xubuntu client 11.10 via vnc (local lan)
<profus2> ?
<profus2> i have a vnc client installed on my machine and would like to connect to the linux client
<Starn> um.. remote desktop?
<profus2> what program?
<Starn> profus2: are you trying to remotely control a machine? for VNC to work you need a server machine and a client.
<Starn> i believe xubuntu comes with one? i could be wrong.
<profus2> @Starn: did not find anything
<Starn> i often use Teamviewer for remote control and VPN.
<Starn> profus2: look into teamviewer see if it's what you want..
<profus2> i would not use teamviewer for "internally" connect
<Starn> profus2: i personally use it to remotely control my desktop via my phone over local network.
<profus2> @Starn: cool
<profus2> we have some windows machines here and they can speak via vnc
<profus2> so very strange that this should not be possible with linux
<Starn> profus2: have you done a google search?
<Starn> profus2: it is very possible in linux.
<profus2> i found some info relating to older ubuntu versions and wanted to asked the experts what is valid with the new 11.10
<Starn> they have remote desktop viewer built into xubuntu in the internet section i don't use it but i believe it also can go through lan via direct ip.
<profus2> thanks anyway, I will try to find some info on the net
<Starn> profus2: i am no expert if i was i would probably have told you a great answer.
<tomreyn> hi, i'd like to use a gnome-applet on xubuntu. apparently you do this via the xfapplet plugin, but this is not available on my xubuntu 11.10. do i need to install some package?
<profus2> @Starn: thanks again and cu some time ..
<Starn> profus2: i am right you can use the remote desktop viewer in xubuntu to access VNC locally.. you'd type something like 192.168.1.101
<Starn> tomreyn: i don't know the answer but i am sure someone will eventually get to you
<Yancho> guys is it possible to help me debug ubunt one client please ?
<Starn> does empathy messenger come with xubuntu?? or is this something i will have to manually get? i prefer it over pidgin.
<Starn> never mind i just answered my own question right after typing that.
<Starn> anyways be right back.. rebooting install is done.
<starn> how do i get Empathy onto xubuntu
<starn> second thought forget that.. where is cron file stored?
<Pici> Which cron file?
<starn> where i put the script in for random wall papers every 5 minutes.
<Pici> Just run crontab -e as your user.
<starn> i want to copy the script from my old install.. this is a fresh one.
<Pici> Its in /var/spool/cron/ then
<starn> i temporarly have the hard drive with the other xubuntu hooked up so i can get some of my old settings that i don't remember how to setup... haha
<starn> Pici: thanks. now i'm waiting 5 minutes to see if it worked..
<starn> Pici: omg it worked thank you so much for telling me there is no way i would've remembered how i wrote that script down!
<Pici> np :)
<starn> ugh i dislike pidgin used to love it.. so i like totally just removed it and installed empathy haha
<TheSheep> gajim ftw :)
<ivan__> hey guys! Could anybody help, I lost sound after mute and unmute
<TheSheep> ivan__: start the mixer, change the device to pulseaudio and unmute that too
<ivan__> hey TheSheep
<ivan__> thnx
<ivan__> can't find what you said but
<ivan__> i've tried restarting alsa
<ivan__> reinstalling pulseaudio
<ivan__> rebooting
<ivan__> what not
<ivan__> and still cant get sound ???
<TheSheep> ivan__: press altf+f2, type xfce4-mixer, press enter
<ivan__> well I don't have any pulse* there no more
<ivan__> just two alsas
<ivan__> before i started doing stuff
<ivan__> i had a lot more options there
<ivan__> but the last thing i did is i reinstalled pulseaudio, so i dont really see a reason for all that stuff missing
<WhereIsMySpoon> Question: what terminal emulator does xubuntu use?
<WhereIsMySpoon> xfce to be precise
<ivan__> how do i find out WhereIsMySpoon ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> if i knew that i wouldnt be asking, now would i?
<ivan__> ;) i thought you were not a xubuntu user and came here to find out
<WhereIsMySpoon> nope, just installed xubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> i like it so far
<WhereIsMySpoon> but dont like the terminal emulator
<starn> i just fresh installed xubuntu and i know my hardware supports playing one audio stream through headphones and another to speakers.. and i am wondering how i do this?
<ivan__> same here, first time linux experience, seems quite decent!
<WhereIsMySpoon> this isnt my first linux experience ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> i just dont like ubuntu anymore
<ivan__> yeah, that unity stuff is crap.
<WhereIsMySpoon> it really is
<WhereIsMySpoon> and gnome 3 sucks too
<WhereIsMySpoon> so, anyone know what terminal emulator xfce uses, please?
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: i agree... i switched to xubuntu the second they started using unity.
<ivan__> WhereIsMySpoon, I'd try asking in #ubuntu there are lot of people there
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/terminal
<ivan__> oh..
<ivan__> ;]
<starn> all i had to do was click "help" on this and "about" "visit terminal website"
<WhereIsMySpoon> that aint what mine looks like
<starn> i kinda like it. i costumized mine.
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i didnt want to know about a terminal
<starn> ya know mine doesn't look like that either.... mine has smoother edges.. and prettery text.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i wanted to know how to find out what *I* have
<starn> did you defualt;y install xubuntu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i installed it from ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<starn> than you're more likely still using ubuntu's
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubuntus terminal emulator is not the same as this one im using here
<WhereIsMySpoon> the one that xfce is popping up for me auto forks processes
<WhereIsMySpoon> which is hella annoying
<starn> i have no issues with my ubuntu to xubuntu or my fresh install with xubuntu. nothing like that.
<WhereIsMySpoon> my normal ubuntu install with unity didnt do this
<WhereIsMySpoon> so i dont know why switching to xfce should
<starn> i would have to reboot into the defualt install of ubuntu than xubuntu like what you did to see.. but i use the lower bar that can be hidden to bring up my terminal
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: it shouldn't
<starn> do you see a help button WhereIsMySpoon ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<WhereIsMySpoon> there is ^ - [] X on the top right
<WhereIsMySpoon> the ^ is actually an up arrow
<ablomen> WhereIsMySpoon, normally it would be xfce4-terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> then there is a thing to click on on the top left
<ablomen> to check which you are using, check ps ax or something
<WhereIsMySpoon> which gives a menu with maximize, minimize, minimize all other windows, move, resize
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see gnome-terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> which is what im using on my otehr install of ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> which doesnt do this weird forking
<WhereIsMySpoon> sooooo
<xsl> guys where can i find all options of kioskrc
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: try running the terminal that came with xubuntu.. see if that helps.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i am
<WhereIsMySpoon> starn - im just pressing on the icon top left which opens up the menu
<WhereIsMySpoon> then clicking terminal emulator
<WhereIsMySpoon> literally, its called that, "terminal emulator"
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: and it still says it's the same one as what you use in your ubuntu install? for when i did like you did i have two terminal's.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont know how to get what it is, apart from looking in my processes and seeing a gnome-terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> which i guess is what is running
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i cant be sure
<starn> on mine i see "terminal"
<starn> infact WhereIsMySpoon the only gnome i see is polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.. nothing else that is gnome is running.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have gnome-keyring-daemon, gdm-simple-slave --displayid /org/gnome/DisplayManager/Display1, gnome-volume-control, your polkit thing, gnome-terminal and gnome-pty-helper
<WhereIsMySpoon> im not sure im actually running xfce properly
<WhereIsMySpoon> maybe i need to reboot or smth
<starn> hey anyone in here know how to split the audio to play through speakers as well as headphones but only certain audio sources? eg Teamspeak goes to headphones rest of the audio through speakers?
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: you may need to..
<WhereIsMySpoon> i think thats quite difficult to do starn
<WhereIsMySpoon> i know you cant do it on windows
<WhereIsMySpoon> 7 that is
<WhereIsMySpoon> or vista
<WhereIsMySpoon> iunno, im sure google has some answers
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: you mean can or can't?? for i can do it in xp vista and 7 my hardware supports it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> you physically cannot do it in 7
<WhereIsMySpoon> all sound is redirected through one output
<WhereIsMySpoon> "so you cant pirate music"
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: with my hardware i can enable it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> your hardware might very well allow it
<starn> i orinally learned how in win 7
<WhereIsMySpoon> windows 7 doesnt
<WhereIsMySpoon> unless theres some sort of hack
<starn> WhereIsMySpoon: there is no hack.. windows 7 supports it.. i just use the audio drivers provided by the sound card maker not windows.
<starn> and therefor i feel that my sound card supports the ability than i assume xubuntu can too.
<WhereIsMySpoon> hmm
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok then
<WhereIsMySpoon> google it ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> im sure it isnt any different on ubuntu than xubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> theyre only window managers rather than different systems
<starn> google is sucking for me.. only providing info on how to stop audio from playing through both.
<WhereIsMySpoon> starn, PulseAudio seems to be the thing to do it with
<starn> natively xubuntu uses alsa
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<starn> and WhereIsMySpoon i tried using pulse on same machine with ubuntu than xubuntu and ended up breaking everything.. hence fresh install...
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol really?
<WhereIsMySpoon> nice
<starn> oh wow i made it come out both.... not exactly how i wanted but it's a step.
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<WhereIsMySpoon> try that
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<WhereIsMySpoon> and this i think
<WhereIsMySpoon> ohhhhh
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see whats happening
<WhereIsMySpoon> this terminal launches nautilus forking it
<WhereIsMySpoon> but not most other apps
<WhereIsMySpoon> how interesting
<WhereIsMySpoon> i guess thats useful
<WhereIsMySpoon> you dont usually want nautilus to be clogging up a terminal
<xsl> what file allows me to edit the applications menu?
<holstein> you can try alacarte... or check out http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<holstein> xsl: ^
<xsl> tyvm
<starn> in teamspeak my headphones or what ever appears to be playback device: HDA Intel(ALC1200 Analog) [plughw:0,0]   how would i figure out what to type for speakers? for like say a music player???
<gour> evening
<gour> have problem with my friend's machine (netbook) - can't login via gui manager (it looks like incorrect password), although same login works in cli. nay hint?
<gour> it looks like lightdm created some mess
<gour> mc
<gour> ahh...repalced my keyboards..
<gour> personally i'm not fan of lightdm and prefer lxdm over it
<gour> having too many problems with it on arch---it was messing with locales
<gour> hopefully it's not too difficult to replace lightdm with lxdm
<gour> ahh, it looks xubuntu stuff is tied to lightdm :-(
<gour> it looks that there are quite some horror stories about problems with lightdm & (x)ubuntu
<gour> we're going to put arch on the machine instead of fixing this stupid issue...
<`marianne`> hello!
<`marianne`> i'm having problems with grub every time i try to install... ugh... any linux atm
<`marianne`> trying to install xubuntu again, maybe from there i can do a boot repair
<`marianne`> but boot repair has been, unusually, failing badly
<`marianne`> anyone else been having problems with grub lately?
<holstein> nope... whats the trouble?
<holstein> i know, i would likely test the hardware at that point
<`marianne`> well, as will happen most likely after i finish this install, i'll get a plain grub command line
<holstein> `marianne`: do you get to the desktop live?
<`marianne`> and any time i try to update-grub after fixing it with boot repair, it whines at me about being out of memory and syntax errors in the newly generated grub.cfg.new
<`marianne`> holstein, i can boot the livecd, yeah
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> report whatever whining, and we can troubleshoot that
<`marianne`> but i'm having this weird grub problem with debian, linux mint, and *ubuntu
<holstein> i would want to test that hard drive
<holstein> yup.. and the hardware is a constant
<holstein> if you get to a desktop live, then the hard drive is a constant option for a point of failure
<`marianne`> *pouts* i hope not
<holstein> yeah?... hardware is cheap... id rather just know and replace it and move on
<`marianne`> anyway, install finished, guess i'll see if it worked lol
<holstein> relatively cheap i should say
<`marianne`> sure, me too, but i just had to replace a dodgy graphics card lol
<`marianne`> after deciding to treat myself to a bluray player
<`marianne`> anyway, back in a bit, lets see if it works :)
<`marianne`> well, that didn't work
<`marianne`> even after a default boot repair
<`marianne`> perhaps i should just get an SSD
<`marianne`> given that i've wanted one for forever, and 120gb isn't too unreasonable a price
<MeXTuX> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 and want to try Xubuntu. Is it as easy as enter sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ??? :)
<baizon> MeXTuX: yes
<baizon> MeXTuX: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<MeXTuX> Is the notification system the same as in GNOME??
<baizon> MeXTuX: yes
<baizon> the indicator applet
<joel135> what handles wallpapers in xubuntu?
<joel135> how do I turn it off/on?
<hobgoblin> joel135: right click - desktop settings - none in Image
<joel135> I can't do that without logging out and in right now (no pcmanfm running) what's the command?
<joel135> or how do I start pcmanfm at the desktop again without logging out?
<joel135> turns out I'm using lubuntu... bye :)
<Dayofswords> is there some way I can get similar functionailty as the right-click >encrypt/sign/descypt that seahorse can do on normal ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> How do I mount an ISO file?
<ThePendulum> It says it can't find it in /fstab, which is true, because the file is in my home folder
<TheSheep> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dayofswords> also, there is archive mounter, haven't used it yet in xubuntu
<ThePendulum> I tried the mount command, but as I said, it returns that the file can not be found in the /fstab folder
<ThePendulum> For my file is in the home folder, not in fstab
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: because you didn't type it like in the example
<ThePendulum> What did I miss?
<ThePendulum> Oh wait
<ThePendulum> a / at the end for setting the mount point to its root
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: don't moount at /
<ThePendulum> So apparently, I mounted it
<ThePendulum> Where else?
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: mount at some directory you created for that
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: if you mount at your system's /, it will crash horribly
<ThePendulum> Well, it didn't
<ThePendulum> lol
<Dayofswords> does anyone else has issues copy/patsing file from thunar(?) file manger on tot he desktop?
<Dayofswords> on to the*
<ThePendulum> Works just fine for me
<ThePendulum> What folder are you trying to copy from?
<Dayofswords> any file actually, i copy a file(right click, copy) in the file manager and then right click on desktop, and the paste option is unavavble. i go to the desktop fold int he file manager and i can patse it.
<Dayofswords> jeez that was some bad typing...
<Dayofswords>  i go to the desktop folder in the file manager and i can paste it.*
<ThePendulum> That seems to be true indeed
<ThePendulum> Can't you just drag it?
<Dayofswords> yes, that works.
<Dayofswords> i go look around and see if it's a bug
<Dayofswords> i think this is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/351816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351816 in xfdesktop "xfdesktop has problems with "cut" command" [Unknown,Confirmed]
#xubuntu 2012-03-01
<xubuntu410> any one awake?
<xsl> how do I edit the right click menu on the desktop?
<GridCube> xsl, edit how?
<xsl> in the desktop if i do right click i see stuff like "create launcher..." "create link..."
<xsl> i want to remove that stuff
<xsl> i want to edit my own options
<xsl> and i cant find reference to it on /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/
<GridCube> i don't even think you can do something remotely near that
<xsl> i already edited applications menu
<whisk> got a really weird problem on ppc, all the colors are off in SDL games and fluxbox menu icons
<beata> I'm building a custom kernel for an older laptop. Build and boot are fine. However, under the custom kernel the 'Places' menu does not update to show inserted USB drives. I'll start trying to narrow it down fairly soon, next day or two, but I'm curious what would make this happen. Noted that said drives *had* appeared on the desktop.
<well_laid_lawn> what does *had* mean?
<beata> I mean, when the devices should have showed up in the Places menu, they showed up as expected on the desktop.
<well_laid_lawn> do they show in places after you mount them through thunar?
<beata> I had not thought to check that. But, running under the Generic kernel, Places works as expected.
<well_laid_lawn> so you missed something in your kernel build
<well_laid_lawn> no idea what it could be though
<well_laid_lawn> if the usb doesn't mount it'll be the filesystem missing probably
<beata> Yeah. I'll revert to Generic and then change options one subsystem at a time.
<beata> Time to call it a day.
<calico> hi guys, i need  to edit /etc/default/grub
<calico> could someone please tell me how do i do that
<Unit193> sudo nano /etc/default/grub   in a terminal
<calico> hello
<calico> could anybody help with this part of a tutuorial
<calico> $ lscpi -vnnn | grep VGA # Check status here
<calico> $ ./test_off.sh # Check for any line that says "it works"
<calico> $ lspci -vnnn | grep VGA # Check with result of above
<calico> i don't understand that...
<nelson8874> hello
<Boss_Man> hello
<nelson8874> I need to slow down my mouse. Already did it in definitions/definitions manager. But still it is too speedy for a comfortable working...
<nelson8874> How can i slow it down?
<nelson8874> I google about this, but found no solution
<nelson8874> hope you understand what i said. I'm portuguese, and not well fluent in english
<nelson8874> please someone...
<Boss_Man> hmm
<Boss_Man> hold on
<Boss_Man> you running Xubuntu right?
<nelson8874> yes
<nelson8874> 11.10
 * Boss_Man nods
<Boss_Man> you said definitions manager
<Boss_Man> you mean the settings manager right?
<nelson8874> yes, that's it
<nelson8874> I'm translating it wrong :)
<Boss_Man> and it's still too fast?
<nelson8874> yes it is
<Boss_Man> and you've adjusted the acceleration as well as the Threshold?
<nelson8874> yes.
<Boss_Man> hm
<nelson8874> in the "normal" sttings it is insanely fast....
<nelson8874> *settings
<nelson8874> it is a toshiba wireless laser mouse
<CXIV> Hi
<CXIV> What is a name of package of Users and Groups gui tool?
<Boss_Man> users and groups is under System
<Boss_Man> by default
<CXIV> Boss_Man I know
<CXIV> Boss_Man But what is a name of command to launch it from console?
<Boss_Man> oh the users and groups
<Boss_Man> from terminal?
<CXIV> Yes
<CXIV> I want to launch gui from terminal
<CXIV> It cannot be users-admin
<CXIV> Because if refers to gnome
<CXIV> So can anybody check this for me?
<Boss_Man> um I typed users-admin and it worked
<CXIV> lol
<Boss_Man> might wanna sudo it
<Boss_Man> but yeah seems to work
<CXIV> May you check the dependencies in synaptic?
<Boss_Man> for?
<CXIV> And thats the problem
<CXIV> users-admin in gnome is from gnome-system-tools
<Boss_Man> so...what's the issue
<Boss_Man> I'm not understanding the problem
<Boss_Man> you said launch it from the terminal
<Boss_Man> I just did
<CXIV> Ok :)
<CXIV> Can you check if xubuntu fot gnome-system-tools?
<CXIV> got...
<Boss_Man> nope
<Boss_Man> I don't have GST
<CXIV> Gee
<CXIV> So whats the source package of users-admin?
<Boss_Man> but yet...users-admin worked fine for me in terminal
<Boss_Man> go figure
<CXIV> I do not have ubuntu :D
<CXIV> Yet...
<Boss_Man> what do you have?
<CXIV> Ehm
<CXIV> Debian
<CXIV> Anyway...
<CXIV> At http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<CXIV> They say that users-admin referers only to gnome-system-tools
<CXIV> Im confused
<xsl> is it possible to remove from Thunar the file system shortcut?
<Boss_Man> well I don't run Ubuntu I run Xubuntu
<CXIV> Boss_Man So can you check the source package? :)
<CXIV> Which provide users-admin
<csenger41> hey
<csenger41> anyone could help me moving Chromium window buttons to the left?
<TheSheep> csenger41: that is not possible
<csenger41> why? it is possible in Gnome2
<TheSheep> csenger41: chromium handles its title bar by itself and the developers didn't include that option
<TheSheep> csenger41: you can make chromium use the system window decorations, then it will obey your global settings
<csenger41> TheSheep: as I said before, without window decorations in Ubuntu 11.04, with gnome2 the window buttons went to the left side too
<TheSheep> csenger41: without window decorations you don't have any buttons at all
<csenger41> I meant system title bar and borders
<TheSheep> yes, that's called window decorations
<csenger41> you can make Chromium use system title bar and borders
<csenger41> or hide them
<csenger41> if it uses them, they are on the left side, but theres an unuseful empty bar above the tabs
<TheSheep> csenger41: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526960
<TheSheep> csenger41: it seems that ubuntu hacked chromium to move the buttons
<csenger41> yeah thats a solution for metacity themes, but for XFCE it doesnt work
<TheSheep> csenger41: this is a hack that ubuntu added, it won't be there in any normal version of chromium, it seems
<csenger41> Ubuntu and Xubuntu uses the same Chromium
<csenger41> but how u think Ubuntu hacked Chromium? :S
<TheSheep> csenger41: I remember a bug report for chromium where they wanted to move the buttons, but the chromium devs refused to add such an option, so they just went and changed it in ubuntu by themselves. My guess is that they hardcoded some check for gnome so that it only happens under ubuntu
<csenger41> TheSheep.: that command u linked only changes the metacity values, it does nothing with Chromium
<TheSheep> csenger41: I didn't link you to a command, I linked you to a discussion
<csenger41> where the solution was simple command
<csenger41> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<TheSheep> csenger41: there are several possibilities discussed there
<csenger41> TheSheep: well I only found that command as a solution, as I think updating isn't one
<TheSheep> csenger41: the solution is to download the source hacked by ubuntu, see how they detect whether to move the buttons or not, and fund out a way to cheat it to think it's gnome
<TheSheep> find*
<TheSheep> or just enable system decorations and live with it
<jamessalty> Hi, can anyone recommend a mouse odometer program?
<jamessalty> It looks like both kodo and xodo have been removed from the repos?
<Guest18680> Got an old laptop with 512 MB RAM. Is Xubuntu gonna be faster than Ubuntu on it?
<jamessalty> Guest18680: IMO 512M should be plenty
<Guest18680> Sys reqs for both call for 512 MB. I wonder which one will be faster?
<Guest18680> For both?
<jamessalty> Xubuntu will not be slower
<jamessalty> I have no idea about Unity
<Guest18680> I find Ubuntu rather slow on it
<jamessalty> XFCE is a lot lighter than Unity
<Guest18680> I use Unity 2d
<jamessalty> I find Unity rather slow on my i3 with 4G of RAM
<jamessalty> I have never used Unity 2D, so I don't know about that
<jamessalty> Anyway, XFCE is a better interface than Unity
<jamessalty> (IMHO)
<Guest18680> So you say I should give XFCE a try if I find Unity 2d slow on 512 MB?
<jamessalty> Definitely
<jamessalty> You don't need to reinstall from disk or antyhing
<Guest18680> I think I
<jamessalty> just "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" should do it
<Guest18680> OK
<Guest18680> Thanks
<jamessalty> and the logout, and at the login screen click on the little gear icon and choose XFCE or Xubuntu or whatever it is labelled as
<jamessalty> *and then
<jamessalty> good luck :)
<Guest18680> thanks, have a nice day :-)
<jamessalty> <Guest18680> So you say I should give XFCE a try if I find Unity 2d slow on 512 MB?
<jamessalty> I know he's gone, but I say he should give XFCE a try regardless ;)
<G__81> hi everyone installed xubuntu for the first time and its really cool. I have used xfce in fedora but i see a big difference with xubuntu compared to fedora.
<xsl> is there a way to remove from thunar ( the icons on the side panel) file system and so on ( i already managed to remove Network )
<xsl> and the ones from ~/.gtk-bookmarks i also know how to edit
<G__81> i want to install citrix receiver in Ubuntu 11.10 Its actually Xubuntu but when i install it i get lot of unmet dependencies. I follow the following link
<G__81> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<G__81> i get quite a lot of dependency errors and i am not able to find those packages
<G__81> can someone help me out ?
<hobgoblin> G__81: are you trying to install the deb with software centre?
<hobgoblin> I installed gdebi to do that - works better imho
<G__81> hi hobgoblin
<G__81> hobgoblin, i use the dpkg -i  from terminal
<G__81> i can paste the output. I need it very badly. If you can help me out, i would very thankful to you
<G__81> I have installed 64 bit Xubuntu but i am ok to install either the 32 bit version of the client or 64 bit
<G__81> this is what i do
<G__81> sudo dpkg -i icaclient_12.0.0_amd64.deb
<hobgoblin> G__81: using a server or desktop ? to be honest sudo apt-get install gdebi and then right click install with gdebi - bit no good in a server with no gui I guess
<hobgoblin> G__81: paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<G__81> i use the desktop edition
<G__81> i ll paste the output
<hobgoblin> I'll have a look - but I've not got a whole load of time unfortunately
<G__81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/863610/
<hobgoblin> have you tried using software centre to install it - afaik it 'should' do the dependencies
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to use Xubuntu to install Xubuntu on a USB?
<G__81> no i have not tried it
<ThePendulum> So not the installer, but the OS itself
<hobgoblin> you trying to install the 32 bit one in a 64 bit install G__81 ?
<ThePendulum> Because the Live CD isn't very good in remembering settings, lol
<G__81> no the 64 bit
<G__81> i am trying to install the 64 bit version
<hobgoblin> ThePendulum: liveusb persistent or actually install to a usb
<hobgoblin> ThePendulum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent maybe will help
<G__81> hobgoblin, i am now installing the citrix 64 bit client using the software center.Its progressing very slowly but i am not sure how it would show the End User agreement. I mean when you install using dpkg -i <.deb> it immediately shows the EULA  agreement and you got to press Yes but in this case i am not sure how it would handle it
<hobgoblin> probably you will get a terminal screen with the eula - tab to OK and enter
<hobgoblin> and yea I find software centre to be slow - hence using gdebi when I want to do things like that
<G__81> hobgoblin, i wish and hope this succeeds i got to connect to my office network :(
<hobgoblin> G__81: alt+tab to make sure it's not hidden itself behind another window - took me 2 goes to install codecs the first time
<ThePendulum> The problem is, I only have 1 USB and I usually put the installer on that USB. However, the installer can't really install Xubuntu on the stick it's on because it would basically destruct itself.
<hobgoblin> ThePendulum: that would be a problem ;)
<hobgoblin> good luck both - sorry - gtg
<magerquark> ThePendulum, did you try this one? https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<magerquark> or unetbootin?
<ThePendulum> UNetbootin puts an installer on my USB stick, but I would like to install Xubuntu as an installed OS on my USB, rather than a Live CD
<magerquark> ThePendulum, it has an option that allows you to dedicate disk space for persitent files
<ThePendulum> Yes, but that only allows you to save files, not save settings and such
<Pasq89> my sound doesnt work on xubuntu. what can i do?
<ThePendulum> Have you tried to replug it?
<jadoe> what did I break now? http://sprunge.us/hZRO
<Pasq89> i m on a laptop. w/ build in speekers..
<Pasq89> but i converted it from lubuntu... i restarted my system.. but sound still doesnt work..
<ThePendulum> Hmmm
<ThePendulum> brb...
<magerquark> ThePendulum, the other option would be to install virtualbox mount the usb-stick to an image and install it via live-cd through virtualbox
<Pasq89> can i reinstall the sound drivers or something?? .. to make sound work..
<magerquark> i would ask google about your problem
<Pasq89> win speekers or not, sound doesnt work on xubuntu... tried to remove .pulse files.. but nothing..
<Pasq89> *with headphones or not(just speekers), sound doesnt work on xubuntu... tried to remove .pulse files.. but nothing..
<holstein> Pasq89: try installing pavucontrol ... try running in a terminal "aplay -l"..if you see your device there, then its likely just a setting somewhere you are not accustomed to... you can try pavucontrol and looking in alsamixer... dont trust any lables
<holstein> labels*
<holstein> i encountered an issue where (in XFCE) i could mute the sound with the keyboard shortcut, but i could not un-mute it
<Pasq89> what does aplay show me? i want to activate the build in speekers..
<holstein> Pasq89: aplay shows you a list of devices that are showing up as useable by the system
<holstein> pavucontrol is what i have used to go in an enable the use of several devices, including the built-in speakers on the internal sound card, as well as the alsamixer settings, and mute-bug i mentioned
<Pasq89> how can i found out the name of the speakers with aplay?
<Pasq89> i got 3.. analog.. digital.. and hdmi.. it says..
<Pasq89> HOW! FIXED!
<Pasq89> wow*
<Pasq89> almost got a heartattack.. sound was full! :P
<Pasq89> i have the mute-bug too.. is there a way in pavucontrol to remove it for all? or just everytime use pavucontrol to fix that?
<holstein> i just worked around it... not sure... i wouldnt expect a fix though
<Pasq89> thanks for the info!!!
<ThePendulum> magerquark: It's possible to boot the installer iso through Virtualbox?
<magerquark> jep this is possible
<ThePendulum> Any idea how?
<magerquark> so you mount the iso via virtualbox
<magerquark> star a live cd image
<ThePendulum> How do I mount an iso with virtualbox without having virtualbox install it as a virtual machine?
<magerquark> mount the usb-drive into the virtualbox-live-cd-image
<ThePendulum> Mount the USB drive in the CD image?
<magerquark> wellevery virtualbox-harddisk has an cd-rom, but you can insert a .iso image
<magerquark> no you mount the xubuntu image as a virtual-cd rom
<magerquark> star the live-system
<ThePendulum> star?
<magerquark> and then you hand over the usb-drive to the virtual-xubuntu
<magerquark> star= atart
<ThePendulum> Aha
<magerquark> star= start
<ThePendulum> Hehe, I thought so, but you said 'star' twice so I thought I should ask
<ThePendulum> I always get "mount: warning: /home/niels/Mount seems to be mounted read-only." D:
<ThePendulum> So I mounted it, now how do I run it in VirtualBox?
<ThePendulum> I can't access the virtual drive btw, I think something went wrong
<calico> hey guys, i'm running xubuntu on a virtual box. Have setup shared folders and everything, but can't see my hdd's in file manager...  Help how to fix that really appreciated
#xubuntu 2012-03-02
<Pasq89> anybody knows how to send notifications from bash? (like the battery full notification)
<Unit193> notify-send
<Boom_Farmer> I'm trying to manually add a session option to lightDM. Is this the right place? Who do I do it?
<Pasq89> Unit193, thanks a lot! do you know how \n is in there?
<Unit193> notify-send Hello 'Hello\npeople'
<Pasq89> Unit193, thank you again!!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Vermicelli> I just installed hamachi and some prereqs, and noticed that I've lost my wallpaper and my icons are rearranged and different. Logging out and back in shows me my old desktop look fora  second, but then the background goes blue, my icons change, and thunar shows me my home folder. Any ideas?
<chelz> check your installer logs, undo the changes, see if the desktop comes back
<chelz> if it does you can then install the prereqs one by one to see which breaks your desktop
<Vermicelli> It doesn't seem totally broken, though. It shows me how it utually looks for justa  second, after I log back in.
<Vermicelli> Google's not showing me right away- could you direct me toward the installer log?
<chelz> there are a few i think. there's the dpkg and apt logs. not sure which would have it.
<chelz> pretty sure its in a log somewhere
<Unit193> /var/log/
<Vermicelli> Nothing here I can use.
<Vermicelli> So I removed everything I installed, through memory and autoremove. Desktop's fine now, but /home still opens as I log in, and now I have no window borders/frames. X-|
<chelz> odd. well something you installed messed with stuff i guess, so one of those is to blame
<Unit193> You can remove .cache/sessions (iirc) and you *can* nuke your settings, or backup and del.
<Vermicelli> xfwm4 --replace did it.
<Vermicelli> At least the borders part.
<Vermicelli> What can I do to not have /home open at login?
<beata1> I have sort of an opposite problem to puzzle out: I have maximus running, but my maximised windows come up with decorations at login. Unmaximising and maximising thereafter works as expected.
<jadoe> beata1: I had that problem for years. I switched to devil's pie.
<beata1> That may also be able to solve the issue with firefox not being restored to the proper workspaces. I shall look at it further.
<dan64> I am running Xubuntu on a VirtualBox virtual machine. Running nmap kills the internet connection. Any ideas why this might be the case?
<Unit193> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2899 Anything close to that?
<calico> how could i make the mixer icon added thru Add new items on the panel work?
<Kingsy> if I have a dual monitor setup.. can I add panels on the second monitor ?
<Kingsy> oh lol nm
<ronsonol> Installed 12.04 beta 1 AMD64 -- so far so good.
<jatt> are new changes for xubuntu?
<jatt> new xfce?
<jatt> in 12.xx?
<ronsonol> Mostly cosmetic, though alacarte is now included.
<ronsonol> I was experiencing killer bugs with gimp in final days of 11.10 -- all appear resolved with 12.04.
<Lachezar> Hello. Can I get gnome-keyring-manager to work in XUbuntu? I can see it running, but nether gpg-agent is available, and there is another ssh-agent impeding.
<Lachezar> Which Gnome service should I start in order to get Multimedia Keys to work?
<Lachezar> How do I configure keyboard with the same goodies as in Ubuntu?
<Marzata> hey, after fresh install and upgrade, the default applications are missing. any idea for a fix?
<Marzata> Lachezar: keyboard?
<Marzata> Lachezar: installed xfce4-goodies?
<Lachezar> Marzata: I want to use the Menu key to access special symbols (like Degree symbol with Menu+G).
<Lachezar> Marzata: I have not installed all <goodies>, but installed the keyboard applet. Its configuration is ridiculously limited.
<Marzata> menu+G?
<Marzata> I just type it
<Marzata> °
<Marzata> altgr+shift+0
<Marzata> °
<Marzata> or the Icelandic ÞÐÆ...
<Lachezar> Marzata: For me AltGr+G opens the Go menu inthe terminal, and AltGr+Shift+G does nothing.
<Lachezar> Marzata: I regularly use the Right-Alt as normal Alt. That's why I want the Menu button for that.
<Marzata> Ŋ - this is altgr+shift+G
<TheSheep> Marzata: Ū
<TheSheep> Marzata: every keyboard layout has different characters under alt+gr
<TheSheep> alt_gr
<TheSheep> Lachezar: you might want to set yourself a compose key
<Marzata> what do you need the menu key for?
<Lachezar> TheSheep: Compose is too-much work. When I was with Ubuntu the keyboard settings allowed me to select Menu for the Level3 switch (or something like that) and add additional graphics characters...
<TheSheep> Lachezar: you can do that, with console-setup, iirc
<TheSheep> Lachezar: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup --all
<Lachezar> TheSheep: I am using a Terminal in XUbuntu, not the consoles.
<TheSheep> Lachezar: the keyboard config is shared
<Lachezar> TheSheep: DOH!
<Lachezar> TheSheep: I actively reject the idea, that all users on the machine will have the same preferences!
 * Lachezar wonders how will he make it up to his colleagues for making them switch to Linux...
<TheSheep> then I guess it's playing with keyboard maps
<TheSheep> well, excuse me that nobody did the work of including your specific configuration in some gui tool
<mongy> what wrong with just using xmodmap for just your user to make a compose key.
<TheSheep> mongy: you would need to touch the keyboARD
<TheSheep> sorry for caps
<mongy> :)
<Marzata> the default applications are missing. any idea for a fix?
<knome> ?
<Marzata> install, add extras, do upgrade and ... this is the result
<Marzata> ah, I did also install xfce4-goodies
<TheSheep> Marzata: can you install xubuntu-desktop without uninstalling anything?
<Marzata> Thermi: on the top of xubuntu?
<Thermi> hm?
<Marzata> Thermi: sorry, had to be for TheSheep
<TheSheep> Marzata: why do you mean 'on top'?
<Thermi> k.
<Argafal> hi folks. I configured a xubuntu 11.10 installation in a way that the default user does not need a password but is readily logged-in after boot-up. I'd like to change this now and get a login manager instead - can someone tell me how to do this please?
<Marzata> TheSheep: let me see
<TheSheep> Argafal: how did you configure it?
<Marzata> and why thunar starts slow?
<Argafal> TheSheep: I was asked during installation
<hobgoblin> Argafal: I'd look to see if it's set in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<hobgoblin> that at least is where I put it manually
<Argafal> hobgoblin: bingo, that's where it is.
<hobgoblin> cool - comment it out or remove it and that should do it :)
<Argafal> hobgoblin: thanks for pointing it out, did exactly what i wanted it to do.
<hobgoblin> welcome - glad I could help :)
<Lachezar> RE. I've finally found out what I need to do to get Menu+? combinations to work:
<Lachezar> setxkbmap -option lv3:menu_switch,misc:typo
<Lachezar> Now the question is how to make use of it, because now when I switch my layout it reverts these settings.
<Lachezar> ... actually it is zeroed out when I open the Keyboard Applet preferences, not when switching layouts.
<darkurza__> hi people, i have a question
<darkurza__> i bought an EEE PC R052C yesterday and installed xubuntu
<darkurza__> right now the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and cant be changed
<darkurza__> hot keys wont work either
<darkurza__> is there a known fix for this?
<joana> Hi all. Got a nasty problem. Downloaded JWM to try it out. But I just get a black screen. Only the cursor shows. I can't log out and a reboot won't help cause autologin is enabled. Ideas anyone? I'm a little desperate...
<TheSheep> joana: JWM?
<joana> joes window manager
<joana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109494/jwm-session-shows-black-screen-in-xubuntu
<TheSheep> how did you install it?
<Sysi> altGr printScrn K could give you login screen
<joana> synaptic --> jwm
<joana> @sysi no login screen :-(
<joana> any ideas?
<Sysi> press Ctrl Alt F6, do you get text login?
<joana> Ctrl-Alt-F3 gives me text login but I don't know how to choose xubuntu session
<joana> do you know the command?
<joana> sudo service gdm restart
<joana> I mean lightdm
<joana> but how to log into a xubuntu session?
<holstein> i would disable auto login
<holstein> espeially if you want to be experimenting with different DE's at login
<joana> yeah I know
<joana> fucked up...
<holstein> joana: try and keep it clean in here.. its logged an official support channel and all that
<holstein> joana: what you got is totally fixable... just annoying... and now you know :)
<joana> well sorrz
<joana> sorry
<jonatan> Hello :)
<TheLastBaron> And I said HeeeEyyeEEEyEEEYEE
<joana> Does anybody know where the config file is located that states the default session?
<hydester> i started to use compiz on xubuntu.  it seems okay, but i can't change my Window Manager settings via the settings menu.  there are no longer options in the panel.
<TheSheep> joana: .dmrc
<hydester> i want to change it to have window focus follow mouse, where it did before running compiz
<TheSheep> !compiz | hydester
<ubottu> hydester: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hydester> TheSheep: it just looked like it isn't playing nice with xfwm settings.  wasn't sure which part to pursue
<TheSheep> hydester: if you use compiz, you are not using xfwm anymore
<TheSheep> hydester: so those settings are irrelevant
<hydester> ok, i'll just go back to xfwm.  just discovered Awn and was thinking compiz was needed for it.  it looks like it still works and icons jump when using xfwm
<hydester> it just seemed that this panel was nicer than xubuntu stock
<hydester> i wonder if this is what inspired the unity panel
<TheSheep> unity was mostly "inspired" by macosx
<TheSheep> awn too
<joana> fixed it, did a boot from cd and deleted jwm session
<beata> Mrgh. MacOS system 7, now there was a system =)
<TheLastBaron> I have ubuntu right now
<TheLastBaron> and in a couple of minutes I will go over to Xubuntu permanently :)
<TheLastBaron> Is anyone awake around here :D ?
#xubuntu 2012-03-03
<Os_Maleus> somebody working with Eclipse and Android-SDK?
<knewbie_> hi all. can someone help me with 12.04 beta1?
<bazhang> knewbie_, those issues are in #ubuntu+1
<valdur55> Hey! I have this funny problem with xubuntu 11.10 - http://youtu.be/VC7wXPcqjhM
<JbPaladin> Totally new to Xubuntu distros.  Managed to get LiveCD, boot menu working, select language, then...nothing.  If it's something stupid that I'm missing, please let me know.
<JbPaladin> Totally new to Xubuntu distros.  Managed to get LiveCD, boot menu working, select language, then...nothing.  If it's something stupid that I'm missing, please let me know.
<ronsonol> which version are you trying?
<JbPaladin> 11.10  I just got it to boot on a diff laptop, so it may be related to video cards.  I'm guessing at this point.
<ronsonol> JbPaladin are you doing x86 or AMD64?
<JbPaladin> AMD64, with a Core2 on both systems.
<JbPaladin> I've got an A8, but was a little wary of trying it on a APU.
<ronsonol> JbPaladin, you may want to go bleeding edge and get 12.04 Beta 1.  I installed it last night.  Less buggy than the final days of 11.10 AMD64 so far.
<JbPaladin> I'll give it a shot.  I am curious as to how it will get along with the newer AMD chips.
<calico> hey guys, my skype doesn't use the xfce theme :S how could i fix that
<calico> also my xchat constantly crashs when i try to join channels or connect to more servers, when i try to open new tabs or windows generaly
<Sysi> do you have any kde apps installed?
<hobgoblin> try running xchat from a terminal and seeing what that says
<calico> still crashes
<Sysi> doesn't say anything in terminal?
<calico> no, just starts normally
<Sysi> but when crashing
<calico> it freezes and if i wouldn't do anything it just stays freezed i close it with right click close and it says that the program is unresponsive
<hobgoblin> funny how
<hobgoblin> whoops
<calico> now it just disappeared....
<hobgoblin> calico: do you have a lot of customisations in xchat - alerts/autojoins etc
<hobgoblin> I'd be inclined to rename .xchat2 to xchat2 and then see if it does the same
<calico> how do i do that hobgoblin
<calico> i have alerts turned on yes, but the problem was present even before that, but still it wasn't so aggressive
<hobgoblin> close xchat, in a terminal    mv .xchat2 xchat - or if you'd rather just right click and rename in thunar - then restart xchat - it will be default then
<hobgoblin> also when xchat crashes on me I tend to find that I need to ghost my nick as it's still registered with freenode
<calico> it seems ok now
<calico> could i make my customisations again
<calico> safely
<hobgoblin> ok - then I would start to put them in - if it crashes with one - then remove it and start again with the remainder
<hobgoblin> no idea about skype though - don't use it
<calico> tnx
<calico> there's just one forum with same problem
<calico> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/skype-doesnt-use-the-xfce-theme-865440/
<calico> but it is slackware
<calico> is it the same for xubuntu or rather not...
<hobgoblin> not sure - I used to do this for qt stuff - http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/using-gtk-2-themes-with-qt-applications/ - but I'm not sure if xubuntu is using gtk2 or gtk3 now
<calico> Run the command in a terminal:
<calico> qtconfig-qt4
<calico> Select "GTK+" from the "Select GUI Style" menu.
<calico> did that and restarted skype but no success
<calico> oh in the console i got QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<hobgoblin> that'll be why then
<hobgoblin> not going to be able to help - sorry
<Sysi> mousepad ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Sysi> put ''include "/usr/share/themes/greybird/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" '' there if you're using default theme
<calico> uh! i opened that program and made the gtk+ background grey, restarted skype and it is black
<Sysi> if you want to change theme you need to edit/rename that file, make a note somewhere
<calico> this is still quite acceptable tho!
<calico> i am using high contrast inverse?
<Sysi> include "/usr/share/themes/HighContrastInverse/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<calico> k, just to make sure, the file was empty and i insterted the following: include "/usr/share/themes/HighContrastInverse/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
<calico> is this correct
<Sysi> sounds about right
<calico> cool
<calico> thank you guys Sysi hobgoblin
<Sysi> np
<hobgoblin> thanks sysi - hobgoblin makes notes
<hobgoblin> welcome calico
<James_KL> hello , installing xubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<Sysi> that spammer should maybe be banned
<Sysi> spammer/bot, was at #xfce moment ago
<Myrtti> afaik was klined
<EscapePlan> I just installed xubuntu, and it crashes on me because it has been changing the screen resolution, It works perfectly with "Try Xubuntu"
<EscapePlan> Could anyone please help me out with this ?
<EscapePlan> Wow.. this is tedious
<EscapePlan> Anyone awake :) ?
<mongy> Yawn.
<grouinos> allo
<grouinos> is there sombody ?
<grouinos> about problem with xubuntu 11.10 and xmbc and plugin arte7, problem from gigolo i think, can i use samba and not gigolo ?
<mongy> not used xbmc, sorry.  I use mythtv
<Sysi> gigolo's just GUI for gvfs or something, not any need to use it
<starn> is there anything better for linux than me-tv?? it seems glitchy in the video... like my tv tuner works just fine perfect picture and reseption yet me-tv acts like it has poor signal.
<mongy> starn: change the deinterlacing mode?
<starn> mongy: doesn't seem to help.. it's acting more like a signal issue.. but i know it's not.
<mongy> I remember having to change the video output to xv as well
<starn> does me-tv have issues getting certain signal ranges?
<mongy> never had a problem viewing channels.  all I know is the defaults suck
<starn> mongy: i'll try the xv...   what deinterlace do you use?
<mongy> I think tv-time and the other are basically the same for me
<starn> there is none standard and tvtime.
<starn> i don't mind low quility but i dislike skipping.. haha
<mongy> standard then
<starn> ok i changed to xv and it skiped at first but now it's running as smooth as other OS's.. thanks mongy i think ya fixed it :)
<mongy> try mplayer
<mongy> oh, ok
<starn> mongy: i don't know how to use mplayer for tv..
<mongy> yeah by default its using something old like XVideo
<mongy> not that , argh, I forget
<mongy> you 'll need to create a channels.conf to use it with mplayer
<mongy> do you know your transmission name?
<starn> mongy: alright that shouldn't be hard?? seeing how i have only 6 stations?
<starn> only what me-tv says and other OS's tvtuner programs.
<mongy> look in /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/
<starn> me-tv shows the frequency's in hz... and channel names :)
<mongy> if you know which tower is closest, you can use use scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/uk-Belmont -o zap | tee ~/.mplayer/channels.conf (mine being Belmont)
<starn> what about united states?
<mongy> you'll want dvb-s then
<mongy> or dvb-c
<mongy> not sure, I'm not familiar with american tv
<starn> american is strictly digital.
<mongy> vlc has an auto scanning feature.. but me-tv is better overall than mplayer/vlc
<mongy> they don't have a nice channel list/EPG
<starn> mongy: yeah.. considering changing to xv stopped the skipping i think i'll stick with the saying "if it's not broken don't fix it"
<Guest96794> hello
<Guest96794> anyone?
<Guest96794> Are there anyone who have issues with iphone tethering?
<Guest96794> I just wonder why it doesnt work
<Guest96794> anyone with iphone issues?
<starn> how do i make google defualt to open links?? it keeps switching off of it.. to nothing some times firefox automatically.. i want chrome permanently.
<vins_> did you update your system
<starn> vins_: no..
<vins_> i think  it will solve the problem
<starn> vins_: like i have most uptodate everything..
<vins_> ok
<starn> vins_: i updated the entire sytem before every installing chrome.
<vins_> 11.10 or 12.04?
<starn> like under "preferred Apllications it shows google-chrome but firefox still likes to open or nothing opens... randomally.
<starn> 11.10 vins_ .
<vins_> strange  i  had same problem  and it went away
<vins_> im on 12.04 now
<starn> vins_: should i just uninstall firefox?
<vins_> if you dont need it..
<vins_> i use chrome too
<starn> vins_: not that i am aware of.. haha
<vins_> hehehe
<starn> vins_: i have noticed some sites dislike chrome.
<vins_> firefox  since  version 8 or 9  is giving me  some  cant connect errors all the time
<philippe> hello
<Guest8329> does anyone can help me?
<hobgoblin> just ask and if someone is here and can they will
<Guest8329> thanks hobgoblin
<Guest8329> I installed xubuntu 11.10 on a laptop with an Intel 915G graphics card. xubuntu offers me a max resolution of 1024 x 768 and I would like 1280x960 ...
<Guest8329> I installed xubuntu 11.10 on a laptop with an Intel 915G graphics card. xubuntu offers me a max resolution of 1024 x 768 and I would like 1280x960 ...
<mongy> http://askubuntu.com/a/64125/26198 might be of some help
<Guest8329> thanks mongy , I'll see the link
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> any ideas why i dont see the debug screen while booting?
<baizon> i removed quiet from grub
<MeXTuX> Installed xubuntu-desktop package on Ubuntu 11.10 but the login screen remained the same. How can I change it???
<mongy> baizon: try adding nomodeset
<baizon> thanks
<mongy> MeXTuX: its to do with the greeter-session config
<theGrg> Hey, just want to ask about adding noapic to the boot options. Do I just type "noapic" at the end? (my boot line ends with: " ... quiet splash -- "
<theGrg> what are those " -- " for?
<Guest8329> xrandr issue :
<Guest8329> "xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1280x960_60.00" returns:
<Guest8329> "Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<Guest8329> Can you help me?
<baizon> Guest8329: try arandr :)
<baizon> its a gui based xrandr
<Guest8329> thanks baizon
<theGrg> Should I add "noapic" after the " -- "?
<mongy> Guest8329: is LVDS1 valid for your config?
<Guest8329> yes mongy
<mongy> the command you pasted, is that the exact command? with "
<mongy> Guest8329: give arandr a try, it's a bit nicer to use.
<Guest8329> no " in the  command that I entered mongy
<Guest8329> hum... arandr does not start mongy
<mlpokn> hello
<mlpokn> guys. How can I disable the xubuntu "thing" at startup? I want to see that fancy info
<mongy> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Pasq89> i had 3 windows opened, and a pdf, and then restarted . now i dont see top panel of xubuntu.. xfce is not properly working.. what can i do?
<Pasq89> i removed .confg/xfce4 but still top panel dont apears, and also the windows i had open before, they reopen after i login.
<Pasq89> its like i saved session..
<Pasq89> how can i delete it?
<vins_> settings manager  /  session & startup    its over there
<vins_> uncheck    it
<Sysi> vins_: that doesn't delete saved sessions and IIRC it doesn't work, you need to run "rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions" and should use tap in logout window
<vins_> ok
<efi> hi
<efi> someone can help me?
<efi> i want to get a layout indicator in Xubuntu.
<efi> only the indicator,i have manged to make more then 2 layout's
<efi> ?
<pleia2> efi: I think what you want to add to your panel is the "workspace switcher"
<efi> "workspace"?
<efi> But i need keyboard layout
<pleia2> oh, keyboard
<pleia2> I don't know, sorry
<efi> OK,thanks for trying...
<efi> No one using Layout indicator?
<pleia2> be patient :) maybe someone else knows
<efi> And what is "iBus"?
<efi> How can i use it?
<well_laid_lawn> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.99.20110419-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 189 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<sparky> hi I new to xubuntu and I'm having trouble using virtualbox. When I go to create the virtual disk it keeps freezing up. Any help is appreciated
<mongy> sparky: making a dynamic or static disk?
<sparky> static
<sparky> any idea why it would stall out?
<beata> sparky: Encrypted home directory?
<sparky> yes
<beata> I have the same issue. I created the disk file on an unencrypted area. I *think* it should work without stalling if you moved the file afterward; I've done so with one and haven't had trouble.
<sparky> alright I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<knome> beata, have you filed a bug for that?
<beata> I ought to, yes. But I haven't.
<knome> i think that would help a lot
<mongy> if I create a static about 8gig or more then my whole desktop stalls and apps go grey, but that's just a fail of linux in general.  Tried a different scheduler same deal.  Always been this way.
<knome> there is no "fail of linux in general". every bug is specific.
<mongy> it's the same with anything that's using disk intensively.
<mongy> tried various distros various filesystems.
<knome> probably, but those should probably have some nice then...
<mongy> it's one of the first things I noticed coming from windows about 8-9 yrs ago when I used vmware and never saw anything like that.
<Babarosa> Hi there!
<Babarosa> @knome: on your website you wrote, "n addition to those who are testing the daily builds, we’d like to have some feedback on the usability of the color scheme"
<Babarosa> I created a suite of coloured variations using your greybird theme
<Babarosa> it works fine in xubuntu 12.04 beta1
<Babarosa> to my mind, we don't have a lot of themes working in gtk3
<Babarosa> is there any interest in new themes for 12.04?
<mongy> I prefer darker themes.  My screen is shiney and nice and light ones dont't look great.  Zukitwo-Dark for overall appearance is ok for me.
<Babarosa> Good Night!
#xubuntu 2012-03-04
<MeXTuX> I'm starting with Xubuntu and want to customize a little my desktop. How can I make a backup??? so if I screw it up I'll can restore to its original state
<Marzata> just copy your file to some other location
<MeXTuX> What's the file name and where is it located??
<Marzata> all files in your home folder
<Marzata> other idea would be to create just another user
<holstein> or experiment on the live CD
<MeXTuX> backup ~/.config/xfce4 ???
<holstein> backup the whole thing
<holstein> all of ~/you
<dajhorn> My window borders are one pixel, which makes them difficult to resize.  How do I change the window border thickness in xfce4?
<GridCube> change the theme you are using dajhorn
<dajhorn> GridCube:   I tried to do that after doing a Google search.   All of the default Xubuntu themes are the same.
<GridCube> in fact they are not
<dajhorn> GridCube: I want to use Xubuntu in a HTPC.  How do I get 5 or 10 pixel borders?
<GridCube> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-030312-223023.php
<GridCube> this one its like 5px wide
<GridCube> its not that pretty tho, tyrex its nice and has a wide border too
<dajhorn> Bummer.  Xfce4 can't change the border thickness except through a theme change.
<GridCube> you might be able to manually edit the theme
<GridCube> some of the other themes are nice tho
<anachoret> for 12.04 beta 1 known issues, how is nm-connection-manager run?
<Cyndar> is anyone around that might be able to give me some advice? it's in regards to forcing a wine window to use 16 bit color depth. after checking the man pages i can't find a setting for it. i've also tried switching X to use 16bpp by default but i can't find xorg.conf in the usual places i'd go to edit it.
<Cyndar> using xbuntu 11.10 and wine 1.3
<holstein> anachoret: i would check #ubuntu+1
<holstein> Cyndar: whats the issue?.. i wouldnt think that would be something you should need to bother with.. i would refer to the application page at wineHQ *if* there is one
<Cyndar> holstein: it's a certain game that can only run in 16bpp
<GridCube> Cyndar, you should check on #wine
<Cyndar> GridCube: it's invite only at the moment
<GridCube> no its not
<Cyndar> Cannot join #wine (Channel is invite only).
<anachoret> holstein: thanks
<GridCube> oh, yes, sorry my mistake Cyndar, its #winehq
<Cyndar> ah, got it, thanks
<Paschalis89> is there any tutorial how to install java on xubuntu?
<anachoret> Paschalis89: other than OpenJDK?
<Cyndar> Paschalis89: i'd imagine the easiest way would be to open the ubuntu software center and search for jave
<Cyndar> *java
<Paschalis89> yes.. dont want the openJDK
<anachoret> oracle has self-extractors and rpms
<Paschalis89> found a tutorial, with 3 commands and it seems to work..
<Paschalis89> thank you anyways!
<anachoret> what requires distribution other than openjdk?
<Paschalis89> got some problems with openJdk..
<Paschalis89> android and such..
<Paschalis89> brb
<92AAAE1A4> Hm. Admittedly I haven't had any problems, but I haven't really *used* it much either. I'm curious what the particular problems are.
<ztag100> Is there a way to update xubuntu to the new beta? or do I need to do a clean install?
<holstein> ztag100: i would check in #ubuntu+1 ... i mean, you *can* do what you like.. should you is the question
<ztag100> thanks
<Ironholds> ahoy. Anyone available for a quick spot of wifi-related tech support?
<drounse> hi
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mattyh88> hi, where can i find xubuntu for i686 pls? i'm looking at the downloads page but there only intel or amd (x64?)
<baizon> mattyh88: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mattyh88> baizon: i386, isn't that intel?
<baizon> its for x86 cps
<baizon> intel and amd
<baizon> working for both
<mattyh88> ahh okay :)
<mattyh88> tx
<Sysi> like amd64 works for both intel and amd
<baizon> yes
<xubuntu403> hola
<xubuntu403> hablan español?
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu403> estoy instalando xubuntu usando wubi, lleva un buen rato con la pantalla como de bienvenida, arriva pone instalando, o instalacion, pero no aparece barrita de que esté instalando nada y lleva asi un buen rato
<knome> xubuntu403, english only please
<gagan662> helo
<gagan662> ?
<gagan662> .
<baizon> !ask | gagan662
<ubottu> gagan662: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Qantouri1c> Is there a way to run the installer in vesa ?
<gagan6621> help!! jst few days ago installed xubuntu.its working fine but ...
<gagan6621> show around 40% cpu when you interact with window(scroll & move)
<gagan6621> same with any window
<gagan6621> rest of things are fine
<knome> Qantouri1c, try the alternative image
<knome> gagan6621, have you tried to disable compositing?
<gagan6621> yep i m using alternative.....
<knome> gagan6621, that wasn't for you ;)
<gagan6621> ;)
<Sysi> Qantouri1c: there's xforcevesa boot option
<Sysi> gagan6621: what graphics card? lspci | grep VGA
<gagan6621> knome <- need some help .:)
<gagan6621> ati
<gagan6621> mobility radeon hd 5xxx
<gagan6621> ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<gagan6621> :-/
<gagan6621> ..
<gagan6621> Sysi <- there?
<knome> gagan6621, please be patient, we're all volunteers
<Qantouri1c> Sysi: kernel boot option i presume ?
<gagan662> :)
<Sysi> Qantouri1c: yup
<Sysi> gagan662: settings -> Additional drivers, does it suggest anything?
<Qantouri1c> knome: won't help i'm arraid, it's memory of the gpu witch is fried (again)
<gagan662> yep
<gagan662> Sysi: fglrx and fglrx post update
<gagan662> Sysi: i tried fglrx but other one produce error while installing.
<Sysi> if fglrx installed succesfully, reboot and see if you still have that problem
<gagan662> Sysi:With no results i then tried to installed from ati website but no results
<Sysi> and it was same before installing any additional drivers?
<knome> Qantouri1c, alternative? even if it uses the text-based installer?
<gagan662> yep
<gagan662> Sysi:yes
<Qantouri1c> knome: a like that :)
<knome> Qantouri1c, ?
<Qantouri1c> knome: text-bases would also solve it yes
<knome> Qantouri1c, yes, then as i said, try the alternative image
<david_j_r> just tried running Xubuntu beta live from USB - cannot get network manager to run!
<david_j_r> Tried to run "nm-connection-manager" as noted on download page, and got "not found" error - any help on this?
<GridCube> nm-connection-editor
<GridCube> not manage
<GridCube> r
<david_j_r> Ah - thank you! Someone should change instructions here then:
<david_j_r> http://xubuntu.org/news/precisebeta1/
<GridCube> in any case david_j_r  using tab to autocomplete the name on the terminal would have teached you that :P
<david_j_r> Except I did "nm*" and got nothing
<david_j_r> Also, just launched "nm-connection-editor" and got three GTK-warning/error messages
<GridCube> mmm, you wrote nm, then press tab twice, and got nothing?
<david_j_r> and no network manager in the systray :(
<GridCube> yeah, thats a bug
<kvarley> How can I change/remove the "Web Browser" and "Mail Reader" entries in the menu?
<david_j_r> GridCube: no, but just tried nm<tab><tab> and get 9 returns
<david_j_r> sorry - 8 ;)
<david_j_r> including nm-connection-editor
<david_j_r> "nm-applet" appears in Task Manager, but I cannot see it anywhere.
<GridCube> kvarley, you could try using alacarte, don't know if it does what you need, remember to install alacarte with the --no-install-recommnds flag, because else it would pull half unity/gnome aswell
<david_j_r> If I open Network Connection from Menu > Settings, I get that - but no way to actually initiate connection.
<david_j_r> GridCube: so how do I start wireless during live session?
<GridCube> david_j_r, its a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/942573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942573 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Network connections indicator not shown" [Undecided,Fix released]
<GridCube> david_j_r, in this beta1 state it seems you can't, i wont bother too much and report as much as i can to the bug tracker, im sure it will be fixed soon
<david_j_r> Right - at the bug report. Is there a workaround?
<david_j_r> OK - a wee shame though!
<david_j_r> Thanks for letting me know.
<GridCube> dan64, read post 10 on the bug report
<GridCube> sorry, dan64, i meant david_j_r
<aranea> I have a small problem with XFCE's terminal: The setting 'Advanced/Compatibility/Backspace key' generates is set to 'Auto-detect'. Now, when I use screen inside such a terminal, non-readline programs (e.g mail) don't recognise the use of the backspace key, but print Ctrl+H instead. Surely, that's no problem, I'm just interested if it leads to other problems if I modify this setting.
<david_j_r> GridCube: thanks - just read #10 ... But see also #13!
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> well, report, report, report
<david_j_r> Right - *U*buntu beta - not Xubuntu beta.
<david_j_r> Sorry - reading too quickly here!
<kvarley> GridCube: Thanks
<david_j_r> Will hope to see it fixed soon - is there a nightly I can grab?
<GridCube> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ david_j_r  the daily
<GridCube> david_j_r, at the bottom theres the xubuntu daily tests for the day, and links to them
<GridCube> if you do install it please consider reporting to the tracker
<david_j_r> GridCube: Just put this record of my experience on Bug Tracker:
<david_j_r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/942573/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942573 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Network connections indicator not shown" [Undecided,Fix released]
<david_j_r> Hope that helps!
<david_j_r> Quite disappointing really, but hopefully will be able to trial fixed version soon.
<david_j_r> GridCube - your help is appreciated! That's me away now.
<hobgoblin> that should be fixed
<hobgoblin> at least it is here
<titi> OMG
<knome> ?
<Lartza> Having some GPU problems with old Fujitsu Siemens Amilo laptop
<Lartza> The image is on the upper left corner little over one fourth of the screen and dmesg shoes that it has detected render errors and the GPU hangs at some point
<Lartza> It seems to be using i915
<Lartza> Though it "works" fine X starts and everything its just not working properly :)
<alexandru4392> hello
<alexandru4392> installing xubuntu
<baizon> good to hear :)
<baizon> !hello | alexandru4392
<alexandru4392> man,it's super fast
<alexandru4392> opening things is a breeze
<alexandru4392> i got xubuntu because i hate gnome 3
<baizon> yep
<baizon> good alternative to gnome3 / unity :)
<jackotheshadow> Hey, this is really my first time using linux. I'm running off a bootable flash drive a friend gave me, cuz I have a virus on this computer, but I don't know how to install anything...
<baizon> jackotheshadow: use software center
<jackotheshadow> So, I've downloaded Avast as a .rpm, but when I double click on it, it opens with archive manager and doesn't seem to actually install anythign
<jackotheshadow> where/what is software center/
<baizon> why do you download avast
<baizon> ubuntu doesnt use rpm
<baizon> only deb
<jackotheshadow> oh... I saw somewhere that there's three filetypes linux uses. I didn't know there was a difference
<baizon> jackotheshadow: http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/05/10/xubuntu-linux-10-04/softwarecenter-2/
<baizon> thats the software center
<baizon> you can there easily install software
<jackotheshadow> So, I downloaded the .deb for Avast, and opened it with Software Center, but I'm getting the error "wrong architecture 'i386'". I've browsed around some, and seem to be getting that with everything I try to install with software center.
<jackotheshadow> i don't know how to get around this
<jackotheshadow> any ideas?
<GridCube> jackotheshadow, you are usng a deb for amd64 on an i386 install, it wont work
<w30> Why does libreoffice open up when I close Firefox? Can it be fixed so it don't?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> ive never heard that one
<freenetwork> Hello
<GridCube> hello
<freenetwork> i'm install xubuntu 11.10. I miss plagin keyboard switcher. Him not add panel.
<freenetwork> sorry english
<GridCube> freenetwork, no the plugin its not on the panel, you can add it easily to the panel as a new element
<freenetwork> not add panel
<freenetwork> He is not there,
<xubuntu902> ciao
<GridCube> freenetwork, left clic on an empty space of the panel, go to the last option >panel and then to the big green + icon that says "add element" and among the ekements theres a keyboard one
<xubuntu902> italiano ?
<GridCube> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> sorry xubuntu902 :(
<freenetwork> ok, he is not there in add panel.
<GridCube> mmm probably i got it with xfce4-goodies
<GridCube> yes, i got it with xfce4-goodies
<GridCube> you can get it by using >sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<freenetwork> yes. i'm do it
<freenetwork> best guide!) it's work!
<GridCube> :D awesome
<freenetwork> :D
<GridCube> o/ highfive
<darkurza> i have a question. i recently just installed xubuntu on my comp
<darkurza> it came with firefox
<darkurza> half the videos on youtube i cant watch because flash is not installed but it is by default
<darkurza> anyone experience that before
<magerquark> try:  Nokia 6
<pleia2> darkurza: your comment is a bit confusing, is flash installed or not?
<darkurza> it is
<darkurza> well it was installed by default
<darkurza> but youtube didnt pick it up so i installed it again
<darkurza> thats when it told me that it's already installed
<magerquark> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkurza> i ddi it anyways
<magerquark> did you install the restricted extras?
<darkurza> no
<darkurza> but am doing it now
<darkurza> ive been having other pressing issues
<darkurza> like the fact that my EEE PC is too new and there are no drivers for this yet
<darkurza> so im stuck with 800x600 on a 1024x600 native
<darkurza> i also live in a uni residence so my internet didnt work while i had no OS on my comp
<darkurza> i see this windows lookalike in my terminal
<darkurza> cant proceed
<darkurza> it's to install the tff font or something
<magerquark> you can also use the ubuntu software center
<magerquark> search for "ubuntu restricted extras"
<darkurza> lemme try
<darkurza> another problem that seems like a noob problem
<darkurza> shockwave flash came with it
<darkurza> when i have it on, my youtube videos lag like mad
<darkurza> but when i take it off, it's fine although at the beginning of the videos, it tells me it cant detect a flash plugin
<darkurza> it plays the video nonetheless
<darkurza> same problem
<darkurza> i clicked install xubuntu restricted extras
<darkurza> the flash box has no check mark
<darkurza> so i check it
<darkurza> install it
<darkurza> now when i try watching videos, it still says i need flash 9.0 or higher?
<magerquark> strange
<darkurza> so i try installing from the flash website but that doesn't work either
<darkurza> software center wont let me install the xubuntu restricted extras now
<darkurza> thats why the installation went fast
<magerquark> do you have a standard xubuntu installation?
<darkurza> yes
<magerquark> strange#
<darkurza> im getting sick of ubuntu
<darkurza> the more shit they upgrade every six months, the more bugs there are and the less time they have to really focus on fixing things
<magerquark> darkurza, perhaps you should use the LTS-versions
<darkurza> i did that on my old laptop
<darkurza> worked fine for a while
<darkurza> ill brb
<GridCube> darkurza, you use firefox?
<darkurza> cant start up synaptic
<darkurza> yeah
<darkurza> why
<GridCube> install flash-aid plugin
<darkurza> aid or add?
<GridCube> aid
<darkurza> ok
<darkurza> is that the package name?
<darkurza> im restarting my comp brb
<darkurza> just restarted but now my synaptic wont start up...
<well_laid_lawn> darkurza: any errors?
<darkurza> yeah
<darkurza> but i fixed it
<darkurza> now i can install packages
<darkurza> what i dont understand is why ubuntu restricted extras will throw a windows console lookalike screen at me with no way of proceeding or going back
<darkurza> ok so i installed the restricted extras
<darkurza> still says i need a flash player 9.0 or higher
<GridCube> darkurza, on firefox, go to the about:addons page, and search for flash-aid addon
<darkurza> ok running the wizard
<darkurza> youtube still says i need to install a flash player
<darkurza> and when i try to, it says failed
<darkurza> no errors
<GridCube> thats weird darkurza you are having some other problem somewhere
<darkurza> ok now it works
<darkurza> i used the aid plugin to just download a stable release
<GridCube> thats the best one
<darkurza> technology has been pissing me off for the past 2 weeks
<GridCube> the other breaks to often for my taste
<darkurza> my comp broke 2 weeks ago
<darkurza> during exam period
<GridCube> :(
<darkurza> so i waited 11 days before i bought a new one
<darkurza> once i buy one, i find out that there are no drivers yet
<darkurza> my internet wasnät working
<darkurza> and i had a netbook with no OS
<GridCube> ja
<darkurza> oh thank god i can watch wipeout online now
<darkurza> thanks for your help gridcube
<darkurza> bist du vielleicht deutscher?
<GridCube> nope, im a spañish speaker myself
<darkurza> oh
<darkurza> u understood that lol
<GridCube> that was pretty obvious on context :P
<darkurza> oh lol
<darkurza> i only thought that because you wrote JA
<GridCube> it was an interjection of laughter
<GridCube> :P
<darkurza> oh right
<darkurza> j is like an english H sound
<darkurza> ok
<darkurza> i see so many people writing jajajajaja
<darkurza> im thinking in my head 'yes yes yes yes yes'
<darkurza> but really it's like JAJAJAJAJA
<GridCube> XD yes indeed
<darkurza> i wanted to learn spanish for next semester but my other language courses conflict with it
<darkurza> which kinda sucks
<GridCube> btw darkurza this is more for #xubuntu-offtopic if you don't mind to go there :)
<darkurza> lol ok
<darkurza> well i wanst really gonna continue
<darkurza> anyways thanks for your help
<GridCube> np
<bigshum> hola
<GridCube> hola bigshum, este canal es en ingles, para ayuda en español entra a #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> :D
<bigshum> yo soy Ingles :D
<bigshum> I just like to confuse everyone
<GridCube> :P oh okay
<bigshum> your concern is duly noted though, you gain points ;)
<bigshum> I'm, er, having an issue with a powerpc xubuntu install on a G3 iMac
<bigshum> booted off the minimal cd
<bigshum> it's saying 'no disk drive was detected. If you know the name of the driver….' etc etc
<bigshum> is it referring to my optical drive or my hdd?
<bigshum> or is there an installation channel I should ask in?
<GridCube> bigshum, this is the place to ask, but i dont know the answer you should wait for someone smarter to come
<bigshum> ha ha cool
<bigshum> have asked in the ubuntu room too
<GridCube> also google your error exactly
<bigshum> gathering from their conversation they seem to be quite smart
<bigshum> yea my google-fu is failing me
<bigshum> i gather it's the hdd
<bigshum> but i did a debian install on it earlier so it should be ok..
<ChristopherNg> hello does anyone know how i can do a sitemap/sitesearch via the command line? are there any apps that can do it?
<GridCube> a search?
<c3l> ChristopherNg: what do you mean by sitesearch?
<ChristopherNg> c3l: basically im trying to find the email addresses of people who have thenameofdifferentpeople@thewebsite.com
<ChristopherNg> im trying to see if there is a tool that will find all email addresses for that website and give me a list
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: that is not possible
<ChristopherNg> there must be some way
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: even the mail servers are configured in such a way as to not hint if the addres is correct
<TheSheep> s/if/whether
<TheSheep> that is because the spammers were using that to collect lists of addresses to spam
<nmittal> where is the disk utility tool on xubuntu.. ?
<GridCube> disk utility? like gparted? nmittal ?
<GridCube> if its that you need to install it, its on the livecd but not on the final desktop
<nmittal> not gparted.. in the regular install of Ubuntu there is "Disk Utility"
<nmittal> GridCube, i have already installed XUbuntu and am not trying to setup RAID.. can i not do it on? do I have to do it during install?
<GridCube> i don't know what that means
<nmittal> never mind.. do you know about the RAID?
<GridCube> nmittal, sorry :/ i don't understand your problem
<GridCube> i've heard of it but never setted it up
<GridCube> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nmittal> ok thanks
<chelz> disk utility is a lightweight tool that show disk usage and i think lets you format partitions and not really anything else
<nmittal> chelz, yeah.. i am trying to setup raid after installing xubuntu.. is it possible or do I have to reinstall
<GridCube> nmittal, install gparted
<nmittal> GridCube, i just did.. no option to setup RAID
<GridCube> doesnt the links ubottu posted tell you how to?
<nmittal> GridCube, they are dated..
<chelz> fyi Disk Utility is aka Palimpsest Disk Utility. package is gnome-disk-utility and it depends on gnome
<chelz> or at least libgtk2.0-0
<nmittal> GridCube, i was hoping there would be a GUI based tool.. i dont want to mess up with a command line way
<chelz> nmittal: things are best done in the terminal sometimes
<nmittal> chelz, i was afraid you woudl say that :!
<GridCube> nmittal, i bet you might get better help at #ubuntu-server
<nmittal> ok worth a try .. thanks
#xubuntu 2013-02-25
<zruty> What can I do to not see those informational and preview messages in Pidgin ?
<zruty> I thought I already switched those features off but it doesn't seem to 'listen'
<Zelouille> zruty: I think you can disable a plugin in Pidgin. Somewhere like : Tools > Plugins > Popup Libnotify
<zruty> Zelouille: Ah, found it. I switched it off now. Thanks!
<Zelouille> zruty: You're welcome.
<xubuntu878> hi
<xubuntu878> someone know how can i kill xserver in xubuntu for install nvidia drivers???
<genii-around> xubuntu878: logout, then ctrl-alt-f1, login there. sudo stop lightdm     ... do the nvidia install stuff here... when done.. sudo start lightdm and then alt-f7
<xubuntu878> thanks friend :D i will try it
<GridCube> genii-around, ist is sudo servive lightdm stop
<GridCube> ?
<genii-around> GridCube: I think it's a native upstart job
<GridCube> mmm okay
<xubuntu878> i'm going to go to try it, i will back in few minutes ;)
<xubuntu471> hola
<xubuntu471> necesito help
<city_wok> anyone here doing mono development in ubuntu/xubuntu?
<bullgard4> What is the pathname of the Audio Library of Quod LIbet? See: http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/wiki/Guide
<yarl> Hi there!
<yarl> Sorry for my english, I'm a french guy.
<baizon> np
<yarl> I have some trouble installing xubuntu, and I am wondering somebody already got that problem, which is: the terminal, during the installation, says me that I must choose a pam profile in the list but there's no list.
<yarl> No box appear or so.
<yarl> It is xubuntu 12.04.2 and I installed xubuntu 12.04.1 without any trouble before
<baizon> yarl: have you tried to expand the information ?
<yarl> What do you mean?
<baizon> yarl: for example on this screenshot you see down "creating ext4..."  http://static.howtoforge.com/images/perfect_desktop_xubuntu_12.04/big/6.jpg
<baizon> click on the triangle and you will get more information
<baizon> there should be also the pam related info
<yarl> the link is forbidden.
<yarl> Oh, I just understand
<yarl> What I said, the messages concerning pam, are in the box
<baizon> yarl: http://i.imgur.com/xFSGckd.jpg
<baizon> yes
<baizon> you wont get an popup window
<baizon> its terminal-based
<yarl> no
<yarl> yeah
<baizon> good :)
<yarl> hehe
<yarl> I opened it up because it seemed long
<yarl> And I saw that repetition of messages: you must choose a pam profile in the list or users will have su powers, etc (that was in french so that probably not exactly the message
<yarl> this happens on the end I guess
<yarl> Maybe, that's a pam package that asks some conf on installation, but no confbox appear. Could I bypass this?
<yarl> the exact message is:
<yarl> aucun profil pam n'a étélis en place pour ce système. N'en utiliser aucun donnerait a tous les utilisateurs un accès sans authentification, ce qui n'est pas autoriser, mercide bien vouloir choisir un profil pam dans la liste proposée.
<yarl> it's pam-auth-uptade running andspamming that message
<yarl> And if I try to lauch sudo pam-auth-update in another tty, it says /var/conf/config.dat is locked by another process, indeed.
<yarl> I tried to kill the process pam-auth-update, the installer continue his job, but finnally error code.
<yarl> I'm downloading debian.
<stdi> hello everybody. I'm a new xubuntu user (but I'm not new to linux), and I'm having an issue with the X server. Is this the place to ask or should I post the question on ubuntuforums.org?
<genii-around> stdi: If you just state your actual issue well as you can to the channel, someone may take it up.
<stdi> alright, ty :)
<stdi> then, I have a triple monitor setup on xubuntu 12.10. From the left: 1280x1024, HD, HD. I got it working with an xrandr command. Problem is, it doesn't always work. Sometimes the middle monitor displays nothing. But the monitor is still there: the mouse still have to travel through it to reach the screen on the left, and if I take a screenshot its content ends up in the screenshot. Could it be X-related or is the hardware (intel HD4000) the
<stdi> culprit?
<GridCube> stdi, how do you load the configuration from xrandr to work?
<GridCube> its a script you launch at the startup?
<stdi> the command is: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --pos 0x0  --left-of HDMI1 --output HDMI1 --auto --left-of HDMI2 --auto --output HDMI2 --auto
<stdi> I tried to launch it at startup, but many times it didn't succeed
<stdi> so I just bound a key to it, and when the monitors misbehave I try to adjust them that way
<stdi> although it doesn't always work
<GridCube> stdi, i would do this, open arandr, make your settings to your likings, save the arandr script and add it to your on boot launch programs, then test it
<stdi> I should add, the problem not only presents itself at startup. If the screens go to sleep, after they wake up it's more likely than not that the middle one doesn't show
<GridCube> oh... :|
<stdi> anyway, I will also try to launch it with arandr. Didn't know about the utility, thank you :)
<GridCube> im not proud to say that i havent had any good experience with sleeping and suspensions and stuffs like that, they NEVER worked for me
<stdi> it'll be more convenient to set them up, but I'm afraid it can only partially solve the problem
<stdi> ah :(
<GridCube> so i disable all taht stuff and manually power down monitors if im leaving the computers working
<stdi> is there a way to avoid sleeping? I turned everything off in the settings, but the monitors still shut themselves off after some time
<GridCube> on power settings
<GridCube> you have to probably open the power settings for each monitor in each monitor or some silly thing like that
<stdi> can it be the driver?
<GridCube> its the generic driver, so, maybe?
<GridCube> there are no specific drivers for intel that i know of
<GridCube> you can search your model on synaptic and see what it gots
<stdi> there is the open source driver which is the only one around, which is installed
<GridCube> its not the generic?
<GridCube> i never used something else than the generic for intels so i dont know
<stdi> by generic do you mean vesa? no, it's "specific"
<GridCube> not vesa, just generic xorg drivers
<stdi> I tried to uncheck "Monitor power management control". Maybe that'll do something
<stdi> I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed, that's the driver I guess
<GridCube> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.20.9-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 642 kB, installed size 1760 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<GridCube> what is your >> lspci | grep "VGA" << output?
<stdi> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<stdi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<stdi> sry :)
<GridCube> ;)
<stdi> at least it was not my password :P
<GridCube> P:
<hmsck> can you reccomend me some good codec for Xubuntu...my sound in youtube is buggy
<GridCube> hmsck, xubuntu doesnt use codecs, you probably need to fix your flash, probably disabling hardware acceleration
<hmsck> GridCube, how can i do it please?
<GridCube> right clic on a video, go to settings and untick hardware acceleration
<hmsck> ok i will try it now
<GridCube> stdi, http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Processors&ProductLine=Server&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Xeon%C2%AE+processor+E3-1200+Product+Family
<hmsck> GridCube, it doesn't work
<GridCube> decrease the video quality?
<GridCube> im sorry hmsck but there is no much you can do about flash on linux, you could try flash alternatives if you want
<hmsck> GridCube, it's ok..i know that flash works pretty strange in linux sometimes:)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> stdi, that wont probably help sorry :/
<laite> Is there a way to get X recognize my second monitor correctly without having to log out and back in
<GridCube> it will load correctly if the second monitor is ON when you boot, else it will fail, that is my experience
<laite> GridCube: that's about it :/
<GridCube> yep
<laite> As my 'second monitor' is HDMI TV, I rarely remember to turn it on while booting
<laite> oh well
<stdi> GridCube, I was looking into it, but actually I'd rather restart (or log in and out) until it works than fiddle with the firmware
<GridCube> i've made myself a launcher that has "xfwm4 --replace" to fix that
<GridCube> stdi, yes, true
<laite> uuh, I gotta try if that works :P
<stdi> I wouldn't want to mess things further up :)
<stdi> I know I would
<stdi> I just load this... and it's broken
<GridCube> laite, same here, hence the launcher, i have 2 in fact, i called them "fix 1" and "fix 2" fix 1 is "xfwm4 --replace" and "fix 2" is "xfce4-panel -restart"
<GridCube> its been said that xfce 4.12 will be better at multi monitorings and stuffs, but i dont count many cows before the lamb lays some eggs, or... something like that
<GridCube> stdi, you could look at this too https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<stdi> GridCube, mmh, not really comfortable with that. I would need a newer kernel I fear, or updated headers or the like. I actually switched to xubuntu because after two years with archlinux I was fed up with manual configuration :D . I hoped that maybe the issue could be solved by some xrandr magic or something like that. I'd rather wait fro 13.04 and cross my fingers than install 3rd party (not ubuntu-provided) dirvers :)
<GridCube> :)
<Cheri703> stdi: I wasn't paying attention, but multi monitor stuff?
<GridCube> stdi, you could also check the "proposed" channels of apt to see if there is an update (i dont think so tho)
<stdi> I didn't know xfce 4.12 was just around the corner, maybe I'll have some luck with that.
<stdi> Cheri703, yes, tricky business I guess
<stdi> GridCube, you mean dev repos or something like that?
<Cheri703> I installed xfce 4.12 from here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html and it has been working completely fine
<Cheri703> and it gives me native support for my two and it's happy
<Cheri703> so...while not officially supported yet, it works :)
<stdi> GridCube, that could actually be a maintenance free solution I could try, I'll search for them
<stdi> and probably Cheri703 's link contains the right ppa for that, I'll definitely try it out!
<Cheri703> one warning:
<GridCube> stdi, on synaptic, or usc, go to the software sources config, the second tab has several repositorioes, one of them is "Proposed" there goes not so tested updates, but more uptodate than the main repo
<Cheri703> you can't really downgrade from 4.12 back to 4.10 (at least when I attempted it it freaked the heck out)
<Cheri703> entirely possible I did it wrong though
<GridCube> but thats not proposed stdi thats just a ppa, if you follow that path you will taint your xubuntu and therefor, not be using proper xubuntu anymore
<stdi> yeah, downgrading is always tricky, but if it's not crashy I'm fine with that, the system is almost freshly installed, so it wouldn't be a tragedy if everything breaks
<Cheri703> I have had zero issues
<Cheri703> that are attributable to 4.12 at least ;)
<GridCube> that is *not* recommended if you wish to keep recieving support, as its not tested and you will become the experiend user on that, as Cheri703 is here at the moment
<stdi> ah, but I guess it would be an easy transition between 12.10 with 4.12 and 13.04 right?
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm not saying "THIS IS THE BEST WAY" I'm just saying "for me, it worked because I didn't want to screw around with xrandr"
<GridCube> mmmhm i dont know if 13.04 will come with 4.12 tho
<GridCube> i wouldnt bet on that
<GridCube> knome, will 13.04 come with xfce 4.12?
<knome> GridCube, if it's released in the next few weeks, before FF
<GridCube> oh, okay then :) thank you
<stdi> bah, can't decide what to do. For now, GridCube , Cheri703 , thanks for the help, I'll be back later if I screw up my system :D Thanks again, bye
<Cheri703> stdi: I have a thought
<Cheri703> real quick
<Cheri703> live usb, install xfce 4.12, see if it solves the issue
<Cheri703> ?
<stdi> hit me
<stdi> oooh!
<stdi> nice
<Cheri703> well, if the issue is present on live boot, then you can do it
<Cheri703> if for some reason it isn't, then it's not illustrative either way
<stdi> I do have the install usb around, I'll sure try that
<Cheri703> good luck!
<stdi> thanks :)
<nikolam> wondershaper have a bug in 12.04 I think, that does not use Kilobits for shaping.
<nikolam> ok, I am not right.
<nikolam> Kilobits are much less then kilobytes.
<nikolam> so to shape to 400KB/s one needs to enter 3276 Kilobits
<nikolam> Am I right now?
<nikolam> that is because 1KB is 1024 Bytes and Byte has 8 bits in it.
<nikolam> so 400KB/s is 400X1024X8=3276800bits or (/1000) = 3276.8 Kbits
<nikolam> Eather I forgot from last wondershaper usage, or usage changed from last time I were using it.
<CCCP_Daemorog> just installed xubuntu on my vmare player to set up a linux network for testing linux security
<CCCP_Daemorog> any way since it first time i test out xubuntu i would like to know how i can change the default login keyboard to azerty
<CCCP_Daemorog> i googled a bit around and found that you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup but i'm kinda lost after that
<xubuntu237> hello
<CCCP_Daemorog> hi there
<xubuntu237> so i got a somewhat older laptop from a friend, not sure what the specs are like- and i just installed 12.04-  im super new to linux/ubuntu/xubuntu- im looking to update my various hardware drivers- any help would be appreciated
<CCCP_Daemorog> check answer #7 in the faq @ http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1210-quantal-quetzal/
<CCCP_Daemorog>  i would like to know how i can change the default login keyboard to azerty
<xubuntu237> i see other software, not additional softtware- is that that the same?
<nikolam> CCCP_Daemorog, I think there is "Language support" under Settings menu.
<nikolam> I suggest you use synaptic as packages installer.
<nikolam> if it is not already installed, install synaptic first.
<nikolam> also, if you can not get the source code of the application with apt-get source <package> then, what's the point in being user of free software?
<xubuntu868> hi there
<xubuntu868> kind of new here
<xubuntu868> I have got some issue with "start up disk creator"
<xubuntu868> can anyone help me out?
<nikolam> describe xubuntu868
<xubuntu319> hi
<xubuntu319> =D
<xubuntu319> ubuntu <3
<xubuntu868> basically start disk creator do not load any of my .iso file
<xubuntu868> it has an interface with 2 dialog box...the upper one to selct iso file , the lower one to select the USB drive....
<xubuntu868> however the iso file selection does not seems to work at all...it is simply ignored...leaving the "source disk " field empty
<xubuntu868> nikolam...any suggestion?
<nikolam> I was always using unetbootin and it worked quite fine.
<xubuntu868> right
<nikolam> Any disk burner can burn an .iso . brasero, k3b, xfburn...
<zorgborg> xubuntu868: i had exactly the same issue with startupdiskcreator, just use brasero or unetbootin, both work great for me :)
<nikolam> you already have xfburn installed in multimedia
<xubuntu868> zorgborg...are those app suitable for USB drive?
<zorgborg> used unetbootin the other day to put parted magic on usb, works a treat, doesn't delete files already on there too
<nikolam> unetbootin can boot anything you throw at it from usb drive
<xubuntu868> nikolam, yes I do...never used before
<nikolam> the others are optical recording apps
<xubuntu868> right...so is seems that unebootin is what i should look for
 * nikolam thhinks that all default apps from coming from ubuntu are a bit retarded. Xubunut isn't. :P
<nikolam> And those that even can not type Xubuntu right are also :P
<xubuntu868> :)
 * nikolam bangs himself in head. ;P
<xubuntu868> you should distribute your own distro ...and call it xubunut...i'll give it a try..sound cool!
<xubuntu868> at the end I managed to resolve my issue with comand line using dd
<xubuntu868> but in all fairness I'm not so confident with CLI
<laite> dd <3
<xubuntu868> did the job
<nikolam> lol :P nut is the next gen tech keyword :P
<nikolam> might bribg even some nice distro sponsors
<xubuntu868> lol
<nikolam> lets all praise dd :)
<xubuntu868> I guess I should praise dd...or pray it
<zorgborg> xubuntu868: be careful if you ever blank a cd/dvd with dd, i did it (copied the command from a linux based blog) and it became unrecognisable (blanked it a bit too much!)
<zorgborg> or maybe just dont copy commands from the internet if you dont know they're going to work :P
<xubuntu868> i know it is a quite dangerous comand
<xubuntu868> however I failed to made disk creator to work...tried image writer (another GUI) to no avail
<nikolam> unetbootin next time if USB is needed.
<xubuntu868> I left dd as last resource ...didn't know unebootin
<xubuntu868> nikolam ...sure thing
<VinceThePrince> I'm in the settings editor I have edited the key "<Super>d" but to what command do I have to bind it to show desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> VinceThePrince:  have a look in the window manager settings for that command
<well_laid_lawn> should be mapped to ctrl+alt+d already afaik
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn, thanks that's the location I am looking for :)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Guest65431> installing xubuntu seems to be quite hard (12.10). First I tried a daily 13.04. After (successfull) install it took 10 seconds until kernel crash. Now, to be sure, I tried 12.10 release. But the live cd crashed after 2 seconds of the install screen (nouveau driver crash with my GTX580  + hdmi). :( At least the forums are ncie enough to tell me to use "nomodeset" ^^
<Guest65431> (just deleted my win7 install to switch to linux)
 * xubuntu_ 's 3rd try to install xubuntu. Bad nouveau driver...
 * nikolam dreams vesa in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf before going to sleep
<xubuntu_> :D
<xubuntu_> restart for me, 3rd time a charm
<Genscher_> hey - is there a way to change the scroll wheel speed?
<Genscher_> it's just sooo slow
#xubuntu 2013-02-26
<newuser619> hello all
<Genscher_> hi
<newuser619> I was wondering if anyone can help me with the installation of xubuntu
<newuser619> I currently have windows vista and want to install xubuntu 12.10
<newuser619> Genscher_: is there a website you can direct me to, or maybe help me with the installation ?
<Genscher_> newuser619, sure, i can help you
<Genscher_> i just installed xubuntu over my win7 installation 20 mins ago
<Genscher_> :)
<newuser619> that would be great, thank you!
<newuser619> oh awesome
<Genscher_> a) do you want to have both or only xubuntu?
<Genscher_> both = windows + xubuntu (dual boot)
<newuser619> both
<Genscher_> ok, you got the live cd?
<Genscher_> live usb stick?
<newuser619> so I'm currently downloading xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso that is step #1 correct
<newuser619> I can transfer it to a usb stick once its done downloading
<Genscher_> ok, are you sure about the 32bit edition? (laptop, notebook)
<Unit193> Genscher_: You should be able to change that in gpointing-device-settings, if you install it.
<Genscher_> Unit193, thanks, will try
<newuser619> I have a laptop
<Genscher_> alright, sounds fine then
<Unit193> (32/64bit is more of what you need and how much ram you have.)
<newuser619> I have 4 gb of ram
<Genscher_> (got 12gb here)
<newuser619> nice
<Genscher_> mhm 4gb
<newuser619> yeah this laptop is about 3 years old so not the fastest but it works
<Genscher_> that's somehow inbetween 32bit and 64bit :)
<newuser619> ?
<Genscher_> @ Unit193 what would you suggest with 4gb ram?
<newuser619> so am i downloading the wrong version?
<Unit193> Genscher_: That's plenty of ram to use 64bit, but you can use all the ram with 32bit because of PAE.
<Genscher_> newuser619, alright - you heard Unit193. YOu're fine :)
<newuser619> I have no idea what PAE means but ok
<Unit193> !whicharch
<Unit193> !pae
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<newuser619> so I'm currently downloading xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso, should I put it on my flash drive after its done downloading
<Unit193> (All 32bit kernels are PAE now)
<Genscher_> newuser619, in short words: yes ^^
<newuser619> do I  need to install anything else ?
<Unit193> You'll need something like unetbootin, or even better, LinuxLiveUSB creator.
<Genscher_> yes, an application to write that iso on the usb stick
<newuser619> ok where can I download that application
<Genscher_> newuser619,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<newuser619> ok thanks 1 min
<newuser619> ok its putting it on my usb stick
<newuser619> ok its done
<newuser619> Genscher_: you there?
<Genscher_> yep
<newuser619> ok its done installing
<newuser619> do I need to reboot?
<Genscher_> just restart with the usb stick plugged in (your BIOS should detect it and boot from USB)
<newuser619> ok do I need to do anything when it restarts or will it just start installing xubuntu ?
<Genscher_> no, it will ask you what you want to do
<Genscher_> you can take a look around first
<Genscher_> no need to install
<newuser619> oh ok say I want to install it, can you give me any suggestions?
<Genscher_> select the option "install xubuntu BESIDE Windows"
<newuser619> ok wish me luck
<Genscher_> :D
<newuser619> thanks for your help
<newuser619> I will be back to let you know how it works
<hank619> Genscher_: it didn't do anything
<hank619> it just restarted windows again
<Genscher_> you need to change your biod boot seqauence to start from USB
<hank619> how do I do that?
<hank619> sorry I should've told you I'm new to this stuff
<Genscher_> please use google :) "bios boot usb stick"
<Genscher_> normally when you reboot you can get into the bios screen using the F1, F2 or DEL key
<Genscher_> sometimes, it's F10
<hank619> ok thanks
<Genscher_> you have to press those key during the first 5 - 10 seconds. normally they key you have to press is also displayed on the screen
<Genscher_> with the other text
<hank619> can anyone please help me finalize the installation process ?
<hank619> for xubuntu 12.10
<David-A> hank619: "finalize"? how far have you come, so far?
<hank619> David-A: I booted from usb and when I click on install xubuntu its asking me about partitions
<hank619> I want to keep windows vista so I clicked on use both and now its asking me about partitions
<David-A> yes
<hank619> ok I have a 250 gb hd
<hank619> but its only showing 9gb and 6 gb
<hank619> why is that?
<hank619> and my internet won't work in xubuntu so that is why I can't tell you what its exactly saying
<David-A> hank619: I'd never dualbot with windows, so I dont know exactly what you see, but I'm googling and have some pretty pictures.
<hank619> I tried to google from xubuntu but my internet is not working in there
<hank619> ok let me ask you this
<ManiacTwister> Does someone know why checkinstall doesn't put empty directories into the created deb package?
<David-A> hank619: before you selected "Install side by side", did it show a partitioning like "Windows Vista XXX GB" "/dev/xxx XXX GB" and "Free space XXX GB"? if so what xxx;es?
<hank619> if I save everything I need from windows vista and if I just install xubuntu
<David-A> hank619: lets try a dual boot. it should be possible.
<hank619> I know its going to delete everything I have in windows vista, which I don't care because I will have it all saved...my question is will it delete windows vista or would I be able to get it back later
<David-A> hank619: but saving all important stuff (a.k.a backup) before a re-partition is good, in case something goes horribly wrong
<hank619> ok I will save everything and when I install xubuntu (not dual boot) just xubuntu will it keep the basic windows vista..(forget the files)
<David-A> hank619: to be sure to have it later you must do a dual boot install (Install side by side).
<hank619> ok how do I do that?
<David-A> hank619: select "Install side by side" to keep Windows. or select "Specify partitions manually" but that may be more complicated.
<hank619> Yes I Installed side by side and its complicated
<hank619> I don't get it
<hank619> if I do a single install
<hank619> I don't care about windows vista
<hank619> I actually would rather delete windows vista if possible
<hank619> I'm backing up all the files I need from windows right now
<David-A> hank619: I am sure someone has installed side by side, and remembers exactly what buttons to press.
<hank619> ok
<David-A> hank619: the install process is exactly the same for xubuntu and Ubuntu, so if you ask at #ubuntu, there may be more people awake to help you.
<hank619> so how did you install it?
<hank619> side by side or just xubuntu by itself?
<David-A> hank619: I didn't have Windows on the hard disk to start with, never had.
<hank619> lucky guy
<hank619> lol
<hank619> ok I'm using http://xubuntu.org/irc/ to chat on here
<David-A> hank619: if you are very good at explaining exactly what you see on the screen during the install process, I think I can help you throu it, even thou I haven't done that exact thing.
<David-A> hank619: the trick is to write everything you see, or screen dump and upload images after every little thing.
<hank619> I'm just going to do a single install
<hank619> thanks for your help David
<David-A> hank619: don't hesitate ask at #ubuntu channel. dual boot should be simple.
<mtx_init> Hey everybody does xubuntu come with zietgiest and geoclue?
<David-A> zietgiest and geoclue are in the repositories (of lucid at least)
<Unit193> Not pre-installed.
<mtx_init> well for Ubuntu they come default and installed
<Unit193> You can see with   apt-cache show zeitgeist geoclue | grep Task   that nither one is, but that doesn't mean you can't install them or that another program that you want doesn't depend on them.
<mtx_init> Oh ok thanks.  I don't use xubuntu now so that's why I asked
<Furah> hey guys, I need some help
<Furah> I'm running 12.10 and did a partial upgrade last night, which involved upgrades to the kernel, it now hangs on boot and I've been told to install a kernel via livecd
<Furah> I'm currently running on livecd but unsure as to how to proceed or how to grab the kernel
<well_laid_lawn> don't have another kernel in the grub menu you can use?
<Furah> I don't even seem to have the grub menu
<well_laid_lawn> hold down the shift key while you boot up - before the bios page goes away - and the menu should show
<Furah> cheers, I'll that first
<Furah> I'll try*
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Furah> hi, I'm back
<Furah> trying to boot from the old kernel using GRUB didn't help, it hangs on boot too
<well_laid_lawn> how did it go?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> what part did it hang on?
<Furah> now I'm going off of memory here, but it was something like initializing bootram, or ram something
<well_laid_lawn> ok - you'll have to follow the advice you were working with before I guess
<well_laid_lawn> it was something like chroot from a live cd and update the kernel?
<Furah> yes
<well_laid_lawn> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ibqn> I ran into issue, after an update, I have no border in the xfce4 session
<Furah_> ok, I'
<Furah_> I'm getting nowhere with chroot :/
<Furah_> I'm following the LiveCD Recovery on the ubuntu site, I mount the drive, but when I try to chroot I get "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<well_laid_lawn> Furah_:  you have a link to the howto you are foloowing?
<Furah_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<well_laid_lawn> you mounted the right partition in /mnt ?
<VinceThePrince> is it possible to show the more "advanced graphics" only for Yakuake because I want to have transparency
<VinceThePrince> with more advanced graphics I mean "display compositing"
<well_laid_lawn> you can't limit compositing to just one app
<VinceThePrince> darn
<well_laid_lawn> urxvt has it's own pseudo transparency
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn, if I enable compositing where can I get other "speed" gains
<well_laid_lawn> it's what I use
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn, is it also dropdown? :)
<well_laid_lawn> no
<well_laid_lawn> xfce's compositor has some settings you can tweak to limit it's resource use
<Furah_> well_laid_lawn: did you say anything after I said <Furah_> I used sda1 not hda1?
<Furah_> I got disconnected
<well_laid_lawn> nope just asked if you mounted the right partition - never saw an answer
<Furah_> I'm fairly certain the only partition in sda1
<Furah_> is*
<well_laid_lawn> what does   ls /mnt/  show?
<Furah_> EFI
<well_laid_lawn> should be bin boot dev etc home ...
<well_laid_lawn> try   ls /dev | grep sda
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to mount sda2 not sda1
<well_laid_lawn> after you umount sad1
<Furah_> well now chroot works, but apt-get upgrade is not working
<well_laid_lawn> you updated first? is the error about a lock file?
<Furah_> it seems every time I take a step there's another hoop to jump through
<Furah_> I meant apt-get update isn't working, sorry
<well_laid_lawn> it takes some practise to bugger up and fix linux
<VinceThePrince> Any idea why openoffice does not want to start? :)
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<well_laid_lawn> VinceThePrince:  try to start it from a terminal to catch the errors
<well_laid_lawn> Furah_:  what's the error with apt?
<Furah_> the end line says "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Furah_> before that it seems to be hundreds of lines of things like "W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'au.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)"
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like something is up with your host name resolving
<well_laid_lawn> try   ping -c3 www.google.com
<Furah_> seems so, it says unknown host
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo service network-manager restart
<well_laid_lawn> might pay to check the network connection   ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<Furah_> jesus christ :/
<Furah_> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<Furah_> 3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 2001ms
<Furah_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 112.223/137.985/163.747/25.762 ms
<well_laid_lawn> using wifi ?
<Furah_> ethernet, but I'm wireless broadband
<well_laid_lawn> that happens sometimes if the signal strength is down a bit
<Furah_> NBN needs to roll out to me asap
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn, where to enable "confirmation before deleting file"?
<well_laid_lawn> rainy day where you are?
<well_laid_lawn> VinceThePrince:  in openoffice?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use that sorry
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn, I mean when I delete files :)
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn, normally you can enable to ask "are you sure you want to delete..."
<well_laid_lawn> VinceThePrince:  where are you deleting files? in the file manager?
<well_laid_lawn> should be default
<VinceThePrince> well_laid_lawn,  in thunar or on desktop
<Furah_> overcast, but I'm surrounded by trees so I always get poor reception
<well_laid_lawn> Furah_:  that shouldn't stop host names being resolved
<Furah_> I know
<well_laid_lawn> did network-manager restart ok?
<Furah_> didn't seem to fix it
<well_laid_lawn> I'm in Brisbane by the way :)
<Furah_> root@xubuntu:/# service network-manager restart
<Furah_> network-manager stop/waiting
<Furah_> network-manager start/running
<Furah_> root@xubuntu:/# ping -c3 www.google.com
<Furah_> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Furah_> regional NSW
<Genscher> is there any way that Thunar can automount network volumes? :( So far I need to ctrl-l + "smb://ip/volume"
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like you need to go back to X and check what network-manager is up to Furah_
<Furah_> X?
<well_laid_lawn> !samba | Genscher check this link
<ubottu> Genscher check this link: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<well_laid_lawn> Furah_:  the graphical environment
<Furah_> I am in a graphical environment
<well_laid_lawn> get there with ctrl+alt+F7
<well_laid_lawn> ok - the howto says to work from tty so I assumed...
<Furah_> well this is real confusing
<Furah_> I cannot figure out why terminal has hostname issues :/
<well_laid_lawn> what's the dns set to in network-manager?
<well_laid_lawn> dns = domain name server
<Furah_> 8.8.8.8
<well_laid_lawn> should be fine using googles dns
<Furah_> I know, so it's real confusing
<Furah_> if it was a DNS issue then there's no way I could be trying to google for a solution
<well_laid_lawn> i was going to ask if you can go to google in a browser
<Furah_> wait
<Furah_> it seems to be to do with the fact that I'm chrooting
<Furah_> I opened up a new terminal tab, and pinged google.com from there and it worked fine
<well_laid_lawn> compare /etc/resolv.conf and /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<Furah_> /mnt/etc/resolv.conf is empty
<Furah_> no wonder
<well_laid_lawn> cp -v /etc/reolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<well_laid_lawn> cp -v /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<VinceThePrince> any idea how to auto arrange items on desktop ?
<Furah_> right-click arrange desktop icons
<VinceThePrince> Furah_, there is no such option on the desktop
<Furah_> what version of xubuntu are you running?
<INCEST_MAN> Hello.
<INCEST_MAN> How is this community doing?
<INCEST_MAN> This is my first time on an IRC.
<INCEST_MAN> Am I doing it right?
<Furah_> keeping it in the family works well with business, not romance
<INCEST_MAN> Ha-ha. Good one%
<TheSheep> you might want to discuss that at #xubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<well_laid_lawn> Furah_:  you're updating ok now?
<INCEST_MAN> Very well.
<VinceThePrince> Furah_, I'm running 12.04
<VinceThePrince> Furah_, fresh install
<well_laid_lawn> bye
<Furah_> just updated, upgrade doesn't show any of the kernels
<Furah_> damn :/
<VinceThePrince> How do I remove this nasty border from conky : http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02262013-112501am.php
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2]  Quod Libet > menu item View > Search Library  What is the path of this "Library"?
<laite> bullgard4: you can set library path in preferences -> library (tab)
<bullgard4> laite: Do you mean in the »Quod Libet Preferences « dialog window the »Scan Directories« input field?
<Jutas> Hi Everyone, Do you know an application which can backup windows such as Redo backup, acronis, norton ghost?
<TheSheep> Jutas: maybe ask on ##windows
<Jutas> i'm using xubuntu
<TheSheep> Jutas: from the point of view of xubunut, windows is just one of your disks, you can just copy the whole device with dd and keep somewhere
<Jutas> Thanks
<laite> bullgard4: yep
<bullgard4> laite: Thank you very much for your help.
<ner0x> What can I use to keep track of tasks across multiple systems?
<TheSheep> ner0x: tasks?
<GridCube> what kind of tasks?
<ner0x> Tasks as in "things I must completely within a timely manner". :)
<GridCube> what kind of them?
<TheSheep> ner0x: you want a todo list?
<GridCube> web task, user tasks, proceses, temporal schisms?
<ner0x> "Sort emails, call accountant, fix that damn pipe", etc.
<ner0x> Where I can set priority as well.
<ner0x> TheSheep: Yeah, I guess a todo list is another way to put it.
<TheSheep> ner0x: there are many web services that give you that
<TheSheep> ner0x: or you could a bugtracker, if you roll that way
<ner0x> TheSheep: Well I have my own servers I'd prefer to use.
<GridCube> you can also have a todo.log and ftp/ssh it to your likings
<ner0x> GridCube: Want a little more functionality than that.
<GridCube> there are programs like osmo or rednotebook that can help you there
<TheSheep> ner0x: so how about a bug tracker, like Trac, installed on one of your servers?
<ner0x> TheSheep: That could work. I'm open to suggestions.
<GridCube> there are addons for your desktop like screenlets that have todo list that autosync to ftp files
<TheSheep> I also use zim, and I think it has an option to synchronise between desktops with a repository
 * ner0x checks it out.
<TheSheep> zim is a desktop wiki
<GridCube> :) its very similar to rednotebook
<ner0x> TheSheep: As for bugtracking I typically just use # TODO: or # FIXME: comments in my rails app. :)
<TheSheep> ner0x: well, trac gives you a lot of the "management" tools
<TheSheep> like versions, milestones, releases
<TheSheep> you can plan a roadmap ahead
 * ner0x checks it out.
<TheSheep> and keep track of dependencies between tasks
<ner0x> To be used in conjunction with git yes?
<TheSheep> not necessarily
<TheSheep> it doesn't have to be connected to any code repository
<ner0x> Well I didn't mean innerconnectivity, rather supplimental.
<TheSheep> I used trac for bugtracking in my project before I moved them all to bitbucket
<ner0x> bitbucket?
<TheSheep> as bitbucket has its own simple bugtracker
<TheSheep> something like github
<TheSheep> a forge
<ner0x> Ah alright.
<xubuntu281> finally I am in
<xubuntu281> so guys how are you doing?
<xubuntu281> anybody here
<xubuntu281> I need help
<xubuntu281> please?
<xubuntu281> looks like everybody is busy
<TheSheep> just ask your question, and if anybody knows, they will answer
<xubuntu281> ok I am using xubuntu, and there is a small squar at the tip left corner just under the applications icon
<xubuntu281> how can I fix that?
<xubuntu281> I searched for it and it happens to other people too
<xubuntu281> but I couldn't find any thing that workd
<xubuntu281> works*
<xubuntu281> I think the problem is xfce
<xubuntu281> so do you guys know how to fix this?
<xubuntu281> square*
<TheSheep> xubuntu281: make a file called .gtkrc-2.0 in your home directory and put this into it: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/32511/
<TheSheep> xubuntu281: then switch to some other theme and back
<TheSheep> (the period at the beginning of the filename is important)
<xubuntu207> it is me with the square problem
<xubuntu207> I think the problem is now fixed
<TheSheep> yay!
<xubuntu207> but since xfce crashed I had to restart it
<xubuntu207> thanks TheSheep
<eduardo_> hello
<eduardo_> i'm new in Xubuntu
<eduardo_> and not speak english very good
<eduardo_> i'm brazilian :D
<TheSheep> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<eduardo_> thanks
<ner0x> osmo would be cool if it synced.
<ner0x> Is there a way to sync packages installed on two machines?
<ner0x> Or three?
<baizon> ner0x: yes
<baizon> you can use the ubuntu software center
<ner0x> Interesting. You use this?
 * ner0x looks it up
<baizon> ner0x: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-synchronize-applications-between-multiple-ubuntu-computers/
<baizon> ner0x: not really
<baizon> no use for me
<GridCube> ner0x, the silly solution for osmo syncking its to put its config folder to a shared resource
<ner0x> GridCube: Yeah that is sort of silly. taskwarrior is pretty sweet. I'll have to traverse the manpage for a bit.
<GridCube> ner0x, you could see vazaar too, it uses a mysql database to store its entries
<GridCube> !info vazaar
<ubottu> Package vazaar does not exist in quantal
<GridCube> mmm
<ner0x> GridCube: Did you just say mysql...
<ner0x> GridCube: You're dead to me.
<GridCube> P:
<ner0x> postgresql IN THE HOUSE
<GridCube> great internet its great
<ner0x> :)
<ner0x> GridCube: Does this vazaar work with pg? Or task for that matter?
 * ner0x consults the website/docs.
<GridCube> what is pg?
<GridCube> parental guidance?
<GridCube> ner0x, i think you would like this one, http://chandlerproject.org/ , but its not being developed anymore, though... i should work?
<GridCube> ner0x, there is also http://sourceforge.net/projects/group-office/
<GridCube> that last one its probably the best
<ner0x> GridCube: PostgreSQL
<GridCube> well, its not my fault that you choose an unpopular database manager ner0x
<ner0x> GridCube: PostgreSQL is the most popular database out there? lol
<ner0x> GridCube: But I wasn't complaining. Just asking if there was. :)
<GridCube> oh, i dont know
<GridCube> again, i think your best option its group-office, seems like the most active and feature full option
<ner0x> I agree.
<ner0x> I think when I get to the point of wanting to pay for it, I'll grab it.
<ner0x> For now I think taskwarrior should work.
<ner0x> GridCube: I am thankful for your help. :)
<GridCube> but its free P:
<ner0x> GridCube: http://www.group-office.com/  ?
<GridCube> http://sourceforge.net/projects/group-office/
<ner0x> Odd. No entry in the ubuntu repository for it.
 * ner0x checks it out.
<GridCube> its a web application
<Furah> quick question, if I download something via wget, how do I then install it?
<ner0x> Furah: Depends what it is.
<ner0x> Furah: What type of file is it?
<Furah> a .deb file
<ner0x> Furah: Look up dpkg for further instructions. :)
<Furah> cheers
<ner0x> Furah: apt-get, dpkg, and aptitude might be worth a read. The man pages that is.
<Furah> man pages?
<ner0x> Furah: You're quite new to linux I imagine?
<GridCube> Furah, if you trust the deb file open it with the software center
<Furah> somewhat
<ner0x> Furah: Very if you don't know what a man page is. But what GridCube said.
<GridCube> you can also install gdebi if you just want to install the deb whitout opening the whole usc
<Furah> usually my files are downloable via browser
<GridCube> its the same
<Furah> unfortunately, with this file it would get to 500k and stop :/
<GridCube> there is no difference in the result by using one or other method
<GridCube> Furah, you can add a download manager to your browser, i like dta for firefox
<Furah> I now realise that by man I'm assuming you're meaning manual
<GridCube> Furah, yes, the man pages are manuals for each and every command on your system, or almost every command
<GridCube> !manpages
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Furah> cheers about man, helped me out
<GridCube> ;)
<GridCube> it will help you out over and over and over again :D
<GridCube> cant remember how many times i've man ls XD
<xubuntu854> anyone can help me with the installation procedure by usb pen on a lap acer aspire one?
<Furah> yeah, ls seems to have a lot of use
<GridCube> xubuntu854, what kind of help?
<Furah> even back with windows it helped out
<GridCube> Furah, yeap, but then you ge to the obscure chmod chgroup chown and boy you need those man
<xubuntu854> how can i install xubuntu by usb pen on my acer aspire one
<bazhang> !unetbootin | xubuntu854
<ubottu> xubuntu854: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bullgard4> Where can I find in Xfce Applications menu an item for Seahorse?
<GridCube> xubuntu854, download an oficial ISO, torrent is preffered, then use unetbootin
<xubuntu854> thank u ubottu
<GridCube> item? bullgard4 ?
<bullgard4> GridCube: yes
<GridCube> xubuntu854, ;) ubottu is a bot
<GridCube> bullgard4, yes?
<xubuntu854> gridcube..i'm following ur instructions
<GridCube> :) xubuntu854 good, but its really simple, just download the iso, and then use unetbootin to make a booteable usb, then boot from the usb and follow the installer instructions, easy as that
<GridCube> xubuntu854, you can, even, just download unetbootin and use its embebed iso downloader
<GridCube> you can use unetbootin in windows/linux/macs
<xubuntu854> so easy? 1gb ram is enough?
<GridCube> yes, more than enough
<Furah> unetbootin saved me having to start over
<Furah> xubuntu can fit on a CD
<Furah> which is 700MB
<Furah> something worth remembering
<GridCube> (until 12.10, since 13.04 it will be 1GB)
<Furah> yeah, kind of sucks
<xubuntu854> so do u suggest to use xubuntu on my lap or better ubuntu?
<GridCube> yes
<Furah> is it a laptop or netbook?
<Furah> xubuntu and lubuntu are the two ubuntu distros to look at
<xubuntu854> sorry..it's a netbook...acer aspire one atom dual core 1gb ram
<Furah> if you can, try out both
<GridCube> i use it in my netbook and it works perfectly
<GridCube> i just dont like unity a little bit P:
<Furah> wait, is lubuntu unity?
<GridCube> no
<bazhang> nopers
<GridCube> lubuntu is lxde
<bazhang> lxde and openbox
<GridCube> hence the l
<Furah> I really loathe unity
<GridCube> i dont like it, but i dont really care because i havent really ever used it
<Furah> unity actually got me to look at xubuntu, and I'm really glad for it
<ner0x> Any programs I can manage my financials that will connect to my bank?
<GridCube> that sounds dangerous
<GridCube> ner0x, wouldnt group-office have a module for that too?
<ner0x> GridCube: It's common practice?
<GridCube> it is?
<GridCube> oh well
<GridCube> ner0x, try gnucash
<zodiak> don't suppose anyone has any tips/tricks for video tearing on intel chips ?
<torax> I would be very careful with software "connecting to my bank"
<zodiak> it's something that has annoyed me for a long time, but I only really notice when I am watching videos or moving windows
<ner0x> torax: It's the same as quickbooks etc.
<GridCube> zodiak, are you using the intel drivers?
<ner0x> It's done all the time.
<GridCube> ner0x, yep i know, but still
<zodiak> GridCube, yes indeedly
<GridCube> as said, think your best option is gnucash
<GridCube> zodiak, what program you use for video playback?
<zodiak> mplayer/mplayer2 or vlc
<GridCube> mmmhm
<zodiak> even moving a window sometimes shows tearing
<GridCube> well i would go and do an lspci | grep "VGA" and search for the results on google
<zodiak> yeah, I know that the i4k has tearing issues .. unless I enable compiz and go the whole gnome route :(
<zodiak> jst wondering if anyone has any tips/tricks to try :)
<ner0x> GridCube: I wish I could find a todo that synced to my kindle as well.
<GridCube> P: if you use the web applience one, wouldnt logging to the interwebs do it?
<gardenhead> hello, I need information about distributing xubuntu (OEM), does it work the same way as distributing ubuntu?
<gardenhead> thanks beforehand
<ner0x> Any personal organizers I should know about? Calendars + Contacts + Email + Todo list (That syncs across networks, even if I have to rsync the data) and is gmail friendly.
<baizon> gardenhead: what do you mean by same way as ubuntu
<baizon> there are differences
<Kuzorra> Hi there....
<Kuzorra> .....und guten Abend!
<gardenhead> I mean, I want my company to make devices with xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<gardenhead> what article should I read to get more information about this_
<Kuzorra> I want to re-setup my sys on another mainboard, I have a 250 SSD split in 2 partitions (Win7 + Xubuntu). I just to make sure it will work out....
<Kuzorra> ....will Win7 reuse the 100MB boot partition of the previous install? Or should I use two blank partitions for the new install?
<Kuzorra> Was ist zu beachten, wenn ich Win7 und Xubuntu neu aufsetzen will? Vorher waren schon beide Systeme installiert, aber ich baue ein neues Board ein und will beide neu aufsetzen. Wird Win7 die 100MB Bootpartition wieder verwenden, oder soll ich besser vorher alle Partitionen auf meiner 250GB SSD plattmachen?
<Kuzorra> Any suggestions / irgendwelche Hinweise ?
<baizon> gardenhead: a ok
<holstein> Kuzorra: you are replacing the hard drive?
<Kuzorra> Hi holstein!
<Kuzorra> nope, the disk remains the same
<Kuzorra> I'll just replace the mainboard
<holstein> Kuzorra: if you have any prorpietary graphics drivers installed, and that hardware is changing, you might have issues, otherwise, you should be able to drop the linux install in, and boot up, and everything will just work.. not sure about how windows handles that
<Kuzorra> I want to switch from 32bit to 64bit anyway, so I'll do a  fresh install of both systems anyway
<baizon> gardenhead: well xubuntu is using xfce instead of gnome
<baizon> you can install it on a VM and take a look around
<baizon> the basesystem is the same
<baizon> just the DE is different
<holstein> Kuzorra: so, whats the question?
<gardenhead> thanks
<Kuzorra> that's why I want to prepare everything before I start
<baizon> gardenhead: or you can watch a youtube video with xubuntu
<holstein> "will win7 reue the 100mb boot partition"... not sure.. maybe try a windows channel Kuzorra
<Kuzorra> The question is: clear the old partitions or re-use the old ones?
<baizon> Kuzorra: yes it will use it again
<baizon> better think would be
<baizon> clear everything
<gardenhead> but my question is, does canonical offer OEM partnership with xubuntu too_
<holstein> i would.. wont save any time really by trying to re-use.. might save time not having to go and clear out after having issues
<baizon> then install windows first, it will create the stupid boot partition, after that go on with linux
<baizon> gardenhead: a ok
<Kuzorra> My first install was: a) create two partitions in another PC, b) install Win7, c) install Xubuntu
<Kuzorra> ......so I'll do just the same from a live system?
<holstein> since you are not migrating, or cloning, you can do the same this time
<Kuzorra> okay, that's the point. Thanks a lot!
<baizon> gardenhead: sorry, i dont have an answer for this question. I think #ubuntu would be a good place to ask this
<gardenhead> ok, it is a hard question after all
<gardenhead> thanks!
<holstein> gardenhead: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. xfce is in the main supported repos, so, in that regard, anything that is offered is for all ubuntu, dependind on what you are looking for
<Levy_> i have a little probleme with xubuntu
<Levy_> the panel from the lover part of screen i-ts not centered in this moment
<Levy_> i-ts aligned for left corner of screen
<Levy_> this is a screenshot
<Levy_> http://i.imgur.com/N9cJle0.jpg
<Levy_> how to mahe the panel from screen to be centered ?
<knome> Levy_, you'll need to add a a separator that extends
<baizon> Levy_: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6505
<baizon> 1 hit with google :P
<Levy_> i'm triing to add separator, and the panel i'ts identic from the print screen :((
<baizon> Levy_: have you added it before the icons?
<baizon> and is the option set to extended
<Levy_> i, add before icons
<Levy_> and the panel it wast in center of screen after to add icons
<baizon> Levy_: have you set to expand?
<Levy__> i'm added 2 separators
<Levy__> one in the right one in the left sidfe
<Levy__> and the panel i-ts not centered :((
<baizon> Levy__: yes, but do you did this? http://kenno.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/xfce_not_expand1.png?w=660
<Levy__> i'ts ok in this moment !
<Levy__> thanks for help !!!!
<baizon> np
<Levy__> thanks for all !
<Levy__> good night for all !
<baizon> see you :)
<vooze> I need to set keyboard shortcut to mute,volume up/down and brightness up/down.. I though it was amixer set Master 5%+ like in arch, but that does not work. Any ideas? :)
<Unit193> That exactly works for me, as does amixer set Master mute  maybe you need to clearify what card?  (amixer -c bleh)
<vooze> hmmm, good question.. Its a chromebook ARM :D
<Unit193> alsamixer would help here.
<vooze> Alsamixer works fine, I remember i had to enable stuff like Left speaker left DMC1 or somthing
<vooze> for the sound to even work
<Unit193> You can get a card listing in there, or cat /proc/asound/cards
<vooze> Just tryed doing toggle in terminal, its because it cant find "Master"
<vooze> tried *
<vooze> btw its a DAISY-I2S it seems
<well_laid_lawn> amixer lists the controls you can use
#xubuntu 2013-02-27
<eduardo_> Hello!
<eduardo_> My english not is very good. I'm from Brazil!
<David-A> Hello eduardo_
<eduardo_> Hi.
<eduardo_> :D
<David-A> qiere ayuda? (was that spanish for "want help?", i know even less portugese)
<EneEne> please someone can help me?
<pleia2> EneEne: ask away :)
<pleia2> if someone can help, they'll speak up
<EneEne> i need to reset the grafic interface
<EneEne> not to be lazy, but i don't understand much xbuntu and i was thinking maybe i can use teamviewer for someone to help me
<pleia2> can you explain what you mean by "reset"?
<EneEne> default
<pleia2> EneEne: trying to get xubuntu back to default settings?
<well_laid_lawn> EneEne:  what did you change that you need to reverse?
<EneEne> there are some thing that aren't right. the minimize and max.. buttons don't work and other stuff
<EneEne> this is my brothers computer, and he fixed for me once, from the terminal
<EneEne> he told me that he "reset" or back to default setting, but i don't know how to do it
<EneEne> i'm stuck
<EneEne> maybe if i share my desktop some can help me
<EneEne> one
<well_laid_lawn> you could try logging out, going to a tty with the keys ctrl+alt+F2, loging in and running rm -r .config/xfce4 and going back to the login screen with ctrl+alt+F7 EneEne
<xubuntu893> hello?
<holstein> xubuntu893: welcome
<xubuntu893> I getting scared this was a dead IRC
<holstein> xubuntu893: its the support channel for xubuntu.. you can try one of the offtopic channels for chate
<jeffrey1> Issue: When plugged in, battery will charge for a second, then stop charging for a few, and cycle like that indefinitely
<jeffrey1> Anybody? This is super frustrating
<moetunes> tried checking dmesg in a terminal?
<moetunes> jeffrey1:     ^^
<jeffrey1> ok just did it
<jeffrey1> which part do you want to see?
<moetunes> try it a couple of times as the battery cycles
<moetunes> see if something keeps being mentioned
<jeffrey1> there's a bunch of this kind of thing:
<jeffrey1> init: anacron main process (15905) killed by TERM signal
<moetunes> I don't think anancron has anything to do with the battery
<jeffrey1> ther's more of those every time i run dmesg
<jeffrey1> and the numbers rise
<jeffrey1> how about this:
<jeffrey1> ACPI: Cannot transition to non-D0 state from D3
<jeffrey1> ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: power state changed by ACPI to D3hot
<moetunes> those acpi errors seem relevant
<jeffrey1> those were way earlier
<jeffrey1> the recent events are all anacron
<koegs> anacron is stopped if you are running on battery, this is not the cause
<moetunes> is the after coming out of suspend or are you using bumblebee for dual graphics?
<moetunes> just going through google returns here
<jeffrey1> This is from a cold boot, and also from suspend. If I suspend the battery charges fine. If the laptop is off it charges fine.
<jeffrey1> When I come out of suspend the intermittent thing resumes
<jeffrey1> So every few seconds I am running on battery, then ac power, then battery, then ac. While plugged in.
<moetunes> but the acpi lines in dmesg aren't happening when that happens?
<jeffrey1> Yeah they are
<jeffrey1> oh sorry no
<jeffrey1> all that is happening is the init: anacron main process (26767) killed by TERM signal
<moetunes> ok. anacron is being stopped each time the laptop goes onto battery - that's why that keeps appearing
<moetunes> do you have another os you can boot into to see if it happens there or it's a xubuntu issue
<moetunes> ?
<moetunes> might be faulty hardware
<jeffrey1> I know it never happened on windows, don't think it was happening in lubuntu. I will go find my lubuntu usb
<jeffrey1> can't find it, but I'm confident it's not a hardware issue
<jeffrey1> dmesg
<moetunes> tail -f /var/log/kernel.log    might be easier to monitor
<jeffrey1> that gives a bunch of wlan0 statements
<moetunes> can you run   acpi -V
<moetunes> ?
<jeffrey1> yeah one second
<jeffrey1> the program acpi is currently not installed
<moetunes> jeffrey1:  if it's not a hardware issue I don't know what'll be
<jeffrey1> is that weird that i don't have acpi installed?
<moetunes> not really
<bartzy> How do I remove the annoying "system restart required" message after I installed a new kernel via apt-get ?!
<bartzy> this is so annoying - I KNOW I need to reboot in order to use the new kernel. I don't need to be reminded of it all the time
<laite> bartzy: you can kill update-notifier
<bartzy> laite: And that kills only that notifier , or other notify messages like music playing and other stuff ?
<laite> that kills the program that tells you (graphically) about available updates (and restart requirements) in taskbar
<bartzy> yes, but is it responsible only for notifying me about that - and not about other stuff ?
<bartzy> laite: Also - there is no configuration to avoid the presentation of this message in the first place ?
<laite> bartzy: it's also responsible for telling 'you have new updates' to you
<laite> I don't think there's a separate setting for that :/
<bartzy> ok, thanks :)
<xubuntu393> hello iam tryingto install xubuntu12.10 but in the end it is telling me that there is a unrecoverable problem
<xubuntu393> can somebody help me?
<xubuntu240> hi all
<xubuntu240> congratulate me. i'm installing ubuntu )
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu521> Hi all. I'd like to install Xubuntu 12.04 on a Macbook 2,1 and I couldn't find a download link which is for mac (64-Bit). On this post (http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-12-04-lts-auf-macbook-white-2-1-install/#post-4505022) however was mentioned such a version. Where could I find it? Or is there no anymore? Thx.
<xubuntu240> how can i make a custom live-usb with my packages and presettings?
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GridCube> xubuntu521, there is no "mac" specific iso, just standard 64bit iso, use that one
<xubuntu240> i have tried to use remastersys tool, but it didn't work with full-encrypted partition :(
<xubuntu521> GridCube, but with this version I get "1. 2. select cd-rom boot type .." and I cannot insert any letter or number. USB-Keyboard doesn't help too. How ti solve this one?
<GridCube> oh, my mistake xubuntu521 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/release/
<xubuntu521> ti == do, sorry
<GridCube> xubuntu521, there i meant that there is no powerpc iso for xubuntu, apparently mainbuntu does have one, you can always use that one and install xubuntu-desktop later
<GridCube> there are lubuntu ones too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<xubuntu521> GridCube, your link is for servers. OK, Lubuntu is running, so I have to check out how to change the desktop-version.
<GridCube> xubuntu240, if its the server just do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and vuala!
<GridCube> next time you log in you just choose a xubuntu sesion instead of a lubuntu session :3
<xubuntu521> Will the lubuntu-desk remain on the system? My knowledge is poor in that case ;-)
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it will remain there
<GridCube> you can choose to log in to a lubuntu session later
<xubuntu240> i need to make my own custom-live-usb with my packages and presettings. remastersys able to do this, but it doesn't work with encrypted-partitions :(
<xubuntu521> GridCube, thx for the fast support. Because Lubuntu is always running, I will install the Xubuntu-desk too and yeah :-) Is it correct that it only needs some more space on the disk, not RAM?
<xubuntu521> And last question GridCube, will I get XFCE 4.10 or which version?
<GridCube> xubuntu521, what version of lubuntu are you running? 12.10?
<GridCube> you dont need more ram to run any ubuntu. it will just be slower or faster on each desktop, its not like you are virtualizing a service or anything, you will just run other programs instead of the lubuntu ones, like other panels and so on, so there is no extra load to ram, just a change
<xubuntu521> 12.04 because of the longterm-support
<GridCube> then you will hace xfce 4.8
<GridCube> you can add a ppa for xfce 4.10. but you will loose support
<xubuntu521> is 4.10 in 12.10 available, supported? Then I have to update lubuntu to 12.10?
<GridCube> if you need 4.10 and you need support then yes, thats the best option you have :)
<GridCube> i would have to note that i did had 4.10 on 12.04 for like a year and it worked perfectly fine, but i had no support here for it XD
<xubuntu521> A BIG THX to GridCube.  This way is very smart to solve problems and fast. Very last question: What's your oppinion: Which advantages have xubuntu12.04 with xfce 4.10 against 12.10 with 4.10?
<GridCube> xfce 4.10 has more uptodate every day programs, like thunar and what not, that work pretty fast, but at the same time you loose some compatibilty with old indicators plugin... so you add and take some, im using 4.8 in this computer now and i dont see any problems with it
<xubuntu521> Thx again. Have a nice day. Cheers
<GridCube> :)
<e1nh4nd3r> So I have a question about displays on Xubuntu.  I've got an EliteBook 8570p on a docking station /w two additional displays connected up, and I had spanning across all three of my displays working.  I went and upgraded to the latest kernel with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade yesterday, and now my laptop display is flickering and not displaying anything useful.
<e1nh4nd3r> Any thoughts on where I should start troubleshooting?  I looked in dmesg and syslog and didn't see any errors relating to displays or display drivers.
<e1nh4nd3r> I even rolled-back to the previous kernel version and didn't see any improvement.
<GridCube> mmm thats weird, try reinstalling your video drivers?
<e1nh4nd3r> I didn't have any video drivers installed, just whatever xubuntu installed on its own.
<GridCube> mmhm
<e1nh4nd3r> I mean, should I try installing AMD's drivers since I have a radeon in this laptop?
<GridCube> sure, you can do that, but first check if you have a xorg.conf file, if you do you can rename it and restart the xservers and see if the screens defautl again to a working state
<e1nh4nd3r> Well, my 2 other displays besides the laptop screen work fine
<e1nh4nd3r> I'm talking to you on it right now as a matter of fact
<GridCube> have you tried using the fn key to cycle the setting?
<e1nh4nd3r> ?
<e1nh4nd3r> Oh, to cycle whether the screen is active or not?
<e1nh4nd3r> I can enable/disable it via ArandR and System > Displays
<GridCube> it has more settings if i dont remember wrong, using the fn-(monitorkey)
<GridCube> well i dont really know sorryy
<SuperLag> Can you add icons to Panel 2?
<SuperLag> I'm trying to figure out how, and I'm not finding it... if that's a possibility.
<Furah> Panel 2? do you mean Panel 1?
<SuperLag> Furah: Well... no. I mean Panel 2.
<SuperLag> When I'm in System Settings > Panel, and it has Panel 1 selected... the top is highlighted.
<Furah> weird, for me that's Panel 0
<SuperLag> When I switch the dropdown to Panel 2, it highlights the "dock".... at the bottom.
<SuperLag> funky
<SuperLag> So... yeah. How do I add icons to the bottom bar? (what is it really supposed to be called?"
<SuperLag> s/"/)
<Furah> by adding icons do you mean add new items, or change the appearance of the items
<SuperLag> add new items
<SuperLag> I'd like to be able to lauch a few more applications from there
<Furah> click on the Items tab
<SuperLag> launch
<Furah> click on the + button
<SuperLag> excellent
<SuperLag> got it
<SuperLag> more questions...
<SuperLag> Furah: ever used a recent Mac?
<Furah> what you need help with?
<SuperLag> Furah: if so, you know how Finder has a column view? you highlight a folder in the leftmost column, and its contents open in a second column to the right?
<Furah> yes
<SuperLag> I'm wondering if there's a similar file manager, or option in the stock file manager that would do that
<Furah> hmm, I'm unsure
<SuperLag> I'm comfortable on both platforms... but that's one of the things I miss working on my Linux box.
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> there's one for KDE
<SuperLag> but I don't want to install all that
<Furah> oh wait, there is for Thunar
<Furah> View > Side Pane > Tree
<SuperLag> kind of
<SuperLag> it's the closest thing I've seen to it, so far
<or1> hey
<or1> s
<or1> s
<or1> dont mind these
<or1> cat-boarded
<craigbass1976> I've got a problem that I first saw this morning.  With a terminal and firefox (the only two I've run into so far)  I've got no title bar.  Nor can I Alt+Tab to switch between apps.
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: you got firefox in fullscreen mode?
<craigbass1976> at least now I can hold alt and move the window by holding the alt button and left mouse.
<craigbass1976> recon_lap, I can't tell, nor will the ff menu open when I click on it.
<recon_lap> you can see the menu? then it's somthing else
<well_laid_lawn> I guess xfwm isn't running
<craigbass1976> And when I click on xchat, it doesn't "come forward."  I can only see what's going on in here because FF and my terminal aren't big enough to be in the way
<craigbass1976> the xchat window itself I mean.  I had a window switcher on a panel that's not showing up either
<recon_lap> does clicking anywhere work?
<recon_lap> and what release you running
<recon_lap> reminds me of a problem I used to have with ff taking focus and ignoring all mouse clicks. even outside it's window.
<recon_lap> think i always ended up restarting
<well_laid_lawn> ps -C xfwm
<recon_lap> this was not in xfce btw :)
<craigbass1976> I'm running 4.8 on xub 12.04.  I believe I had unity on this when I first installed it, but took it off a couple weeks ago.  I don't see the command in bash_history though...  I'm wondering if the uninstall didn't take well and it's just showing up now for some reason.
<craigbass1976> I still see the unity-ish login screen...
<craigbass1976> If there were a way to quickly get stuff back the way I like it (looking like GNOME2)  I'd just hose my profile and start another.
<craigbass1976> ~/.config/xfce4 is where stuff currently is, right?  I could just copy my wife's profile over, then I'd just have to make a couple of launchers
<well_laid_lawn> did you check if xfwm was running?
<craigbass1976> well_laid_lawn, no.
<craigbass1976> well_laid_lawn, ps -ef | grep wm show nothing at all for wm...
<well_laid_lawn> might fix your title bar problem if it was running
<well_laid_lawn> try   xfwm &
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal
<craigbass1976> well_laid_lawn, command not found.  xfwm4 & did it, but why didn't that start at boot?
<craigbass1976> And then why does it start when I log in as my wife?
<well_laid_lawn> oops my bad - no idea why it failed
<well_laid_lawn> might just be having a bad day
<craigbass1976> I guess it can join the club.  I suspect this day will end with a couple three glasses of wine. And I don't mean the emulator...
<well_laid_lawn> I always use the tab key on the command line so I get things right
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<craigbass1976> I've just never had to start it before.
<well_laid_lawn> I guess it should be fine next time you log in
<craigbass1976> Ahh, and I just found my remove unity commands.  I'd done a sudo -i first -- wrong bash_history.  I purged unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-* unity-scope-*, liboverlay-scrollbar*, appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt, firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu, unity-2d-common unity-common, libunity-misc4 libunity-core-5*.  I think these must have been in an onlilne walkthrough.  What else is left on my box unity-wise tha
<craigbass1976> t I can get rid of?
<well_laid_lawn> you can try a   apt-cache search unity   and look for installed stuffs
<well_laid_lawn> probably an easier way tho
<nikolam> failed booting eeepc 701 after usb-installing from ubuntu-minimal 12.10 32-bit image and installing xubuntu-desktop during network install.
<recon_lap> failed booting? did it get past POST
<luciferis> Hello, my wallpaper desktop has weird squares today wilth higher luminosity in these squares; and when i was dragging and dropping a file from music directory to VLC, the file disapeared do you have any idea were she might be? My system is a bit akward today, is not on the mood...
<nikolam> recon_lap, yes. obviously something always goes wrong if xubuntu-desktop is selected during install of ubuntu-minimal. I will retre
<nikolam> retry install from desktop usb install But I think it is not going to work because stupid install GUI needs more disk space then eee's 3.5GB / and 0.5GB swap
<nikolam> I thnik I already had been installing ubuntu-minimal and adding xubuntu-desktop After booting in text mode.
<nikolam> But then somehow wireless and LAN networking (dhcp) is not working.
<recon_lap> nikolam: pastebin nm-tool
<nikolam> recon_lap, will do after reinstall. again.
<recon_lap> why reinstall ?
<Shark_friend> tem alguem on, aqui
<Shark_friend> Is there someone online here
<Shark_friend> ?
<Shark_friend> On ?
<Shark_friend> Someone ?
<Shark_friend> Alguem sabe como eu posso mudar o tema do Xubuntu, tirar o icone desse rato ?
<David-A> hello, yes there are people here
<Shark_friend> Are you only speak englesh ?
<David-A> the channel is in english
<Shark_friend> Do you know if is possible i change the icone of the Xubuntu, it's a rat i'm thinking in a icon ou theme like backtrack
<Unit193> !br | Shark_friend
<ubottu> Shark_friend: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Shark_friend> only the dragon
<Shark_friend> sem problemas eu posso falar em ingles,
<Shark_friend> don't problems i can speak englesh too
<Shark_friend> Do you know, how can i change no all the desk only the icon, i don't like that rat.
<David-A> Shark_friend: you can change the background image, and you can change the icon in the program menu
<David-A> Shark_friend: are there more places you want to replace the rat (rodent) icon?
<Shark_friend> yes, i did it the program menu but when it are restarting in the login shows the rat :(
<Shark_friend> Yeah, i just want change the icon, i don't like the rat icon
<Shark_friend> i want replace it to something like the icon of backtrack,
<Shark_friend> all the places that shows the rat icon, i would to replace
<Shark_friend> I'm sorry about the not so perfect inglesh, i'm a student yet
<David-A> you can change what is shown in the startup during login. Settings>SessionAndStartup>Splash
<Shark_friend> can you send to me some tutorial ?
<Shark_friend> about " replacing " all the icons of that rat for a icon like backtrack ?
<David-A> Shark_friend: I don't know exactly *all* the places it may be. I would change them when I find them.
<David-A> Shark_friend: you want a specific guide for changing the splash during login?
<Shark_friend> how i do it ?
<Shark_friend> yes, please
<David-A> Shark_friend: I don't know what the menues would be in portugese, but in english Settings>SessionAndStartup>Splash
<David-A> Shark_friend: ...there you can select a theme, or None, or change an existing theme by "Configure" and for example Image>Use custom image.
<Shark_friend> Ok, have you ever done it before
<Shark_friend> ?
<Shark_friend> i liked so much the xubuntu, but the rat icon.
<David-A> Shark_friend: I have changed splash some time. I have not changed image in a splash.
<David-A> Shark_friend: ah, you have not fall in love in the little animal yet :)
<Shark_friend> i want replace it, so i want to put in computer the files of backtrack * all programs
<Shark_friend> kk, yeah
<Shark_friend> i prefer the backtrack icon
<Shark_friend> David, plase send to some tuto with someone changing the icons,
<David-A> Shark_friend: I am not sure what you mean by the "backtrack" icon. (I really do not need to know to explain where settings menues are. Or?)
<Shark_friend> the backtrack - the dragon icon
<Cheri703> David-A: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/
<Cheri703> probably backtrack linux
<Cheri703> er here http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<Shark_friend> i had backtrack, i use it so much
<Shark_friend> i had it on live usb .  LOL
<Shark_friend> i'm gonna put Xubuntu in a machine, i'm using first in a VMware but i want to change the icon of the rat
<David-A> Shark_friend: oh, the dragon. it looks angry. I like the little rat more :)
<Shark_friend> put another icon
<Cheri703> think of it as a gerbil or something if you don't like rats :)
<Shark_friend> kkk, but is it possible i change ?
<Shark_friend> put another icon
<David-A> Shark_friend: yes, I have told you how to change in 3 places. if you find the rat in more places and cannot figure out how to change there, ask again for that.
<Shark_friend> what do you think about xubuntu, forget now my problem with icon.
<Shark_friend> in your opinion, why it's better than ubuntu ?
<David-A> Shark_friend: compared to for example ubuntu (gnome and unity) and lubuntu (lxde) I think it is easy to configure the user interface to you liking.
<Shark_friend> i didn't liked the interface of the ubuntu, i prefer the Xubuntu is more easier
<Shark_friend> i have one idea, get the best points of the windows, linux, and mac and put in inside a s.o
<Shark_friend> xubuntu is this s.o, to me it has the all the nice points all the 3
<Shark_friend> and i just need to change the icon, kkkkk so put the backtrack db inside
<David-A> Shark_friend: (s.o = operating system = os, right?)
<Shark_friend> yeah,
<Shark_friend> Operating system.
<Shark_friend> I had backtrack on a live cd, it's fast but to my house computers another distro should be better
<David-A> Shark_friend: there is a linux distro called "Pear" (pear linux) that tries to look like Apple Mac. (I have not tried it)
<Shark_friend> i liked this distro, i just want change the icon
<Shark_friend> when i said mac, not a distro like mac, just a distro that had the nice points of the MAC.
<Shark_friend> a useful distro, with windows visual e fast so fast.
<David-A> Shark_friend: what is the nice points of mac or windows may be personal opinions, and different people would want to copy different things into a new o.s. therefor there are many linux distros, each is the "best" for some people.
<David-A> Shark_friend: xfce is good because you can change so many things to come near what you think is best.
<Shark_friend> yeah,now is the icon
<Shark_friend> kkkkk,
<David-A> Shark_friend: if you like the "task bar" of mac and win7, you can install a "dock" in xubuntu and have similar behaviour. there are more than one dock to choose from.
<Shark_friend> i like the task bar of xubuntu, i just want change the icon i said
<Shark_friend> i want put the icon of backtrack or something more cool.
<David-A> Shark_friend: as I said, I have explained how to change the icon in 3 places. have you done that now?
<Shark_friend> i can't, i'm on another computer now, i gone do it tomorrow.
<Shark_friend> is there some way to i speak with u ?
<Shark_friend> a email ?
<David-A> if you do not remember the settings menus I mentioned 20 or 30 minutes ago, then ask again in this channel when you have access to your xubuntu computer.
<David-A> Shark_friend: ^
<Shark_friend> ook,
<David-A> Shark_friend: did you install your xubuntu with english or brasilian language?
<Shark_friend> i'll do it tomorrow, :)
<Shark_friend> I installed with in portuguese,
<Shark_friend> but i  can change the language with no problems
<David-A> Shark_friend: good.
<Shark_friend> Are you always join in this IRC /
<Shark_friend> ?:
<Shark_friend> tomorrow, i gonna be here
<David-A> Shark_friend: I think you can find the places where one changes the icons. Sometimes a right-click with the mouse on the icons. Sometimes in the settings menus.
<Shark_friend> the most important now, is the login the task bar icon
<Shark_friend> Here in my country people don't use distros of linux so much, all they prefer the windows.
<Shark_friend> I use backtrack, and liked so i started to think about distros
<David-A> Shark_friend: I do not know in advance when I will be in this channel. But other people can help you as well. If not, try the #ubuntu-br channel.
<Shark_friend> i'm try, man : )
<Shark_friend> how long do you use this distro ?
<David-A> Shark_friend: only about 6 years.
<Shark_friend> LoL, i started to use the distro Backtrack 2 months ago
<Shark_friend> it's nice, and i can put it inside the xubuntu,still more nice.
<Shark_friend> and i'm a teen yet i have so much to learn
#xubuntu 2013-02-28
<Shark_friend> i need to go, now
<David-A> Shark_friend: you can download 1 image of the backtrack dragon, but I think it is better if you download many dragon images. In case you need icons with different color or background in different places.
<Shark_friend> nice to meet you
<Shark_friend> : )
<David-A> good luck :)
<Debela-KURCINA> Hello!
<Debela-KURCINA> i have some questions?
<pleia2> ask away :)
<Debela-KURCINA> i had a many problems with ubuntu, and this xubuntu is based on it.
<Debela-KURCINA> should i try it or...?
<pleia2> this is the support channel for xubuntu, if you have questions about ubuntu you'll want to ask them in #ubuntu
<pleia2> (or use one of the other support outlets like ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com)
<Debela-KURCINA> no no
<Debela-KURCINA> i want to try
<Debela-KURCINA> xubuntu
<Debela-KURCINA> but i dont know can i
<Debela-KURCINA> bcs xubuntu is based on ubuntu
<Debela-KURCINA> ....
<Nick___> Yo Debeli
<pleia2> what problems are you hoping to avoid by trying xubuntu?
<Debela-KURCINA> problems with screen, freeze, restart.
<Debela-KURCINA> and freeze player.
<Nick___> He have amd graphics and amd based motherboard
<Debela-KURCINA> yes,
<pleia2> if it's a problem with 3d acceleration using xubuntu could help since it doesn't require it for a standard install
<pleia2> but that's a huge "if"
<Nick___> He have freeze problem on login page
<Nick___> Mouse and keyboard unable to work...
<Debela-KURCINA> and ubuntu was so slow...10 mins opening software center....also problems on login page...yes..
<pleia2> ah, we use the same login software as ubuntu
<Nick___> Wjole sisetm freeze
<Debela-KURCINA> then i must try slackware?
<Nick___> also problems with software center are persistable...
<pleia2> probably worth asking in an Ubuntu support area about how to actually solve the problem rather than just switching to another distro, could be you just need a new graphics driver installed
<Debela-KURCINA> i asked them but their community
<Debela-KURCINA> says im noob.
<pleia2> not sure wat you mean by that, but you might want to try on askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org, and be sure to say what graphics card you're using
<Debela-KURCINA> ok.
<Debela-KURCINA> i have Radeon 7970 in warranty
<Debela-KURCINA> good night X
<BillyZane> hello.
<BillyZane> your desktop crashes on me.
<BillyZane> i was in codeblocks, i had modified a code outside codeblocks. it asks me to do some sort of update. i go sure. bam. crashes
<BillyZane> i had to do a hard reset
<BillyZane> this happens like once every 2 or 3 weeks
<BillyZane> unacceptable
<BillyZane> why ?
<ochosi> not sure what you're saying
<ochosi> !codeblocks
<ochosi> hm, ubottu doesn't know anything about codeblocks either...
<BillyZane> it's a program that lets you code in C
<BillyZane> its in the repository
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> no clue though how that programme is related to "some sort of update" and i don't know _what_ "crashes"
<BillyZane> well, you can modify code in that program
<BillyZane> it's an IDE
<ochosi> yeah, i realize that
<BillyZane> so i modified it outside of codeblocks
<BillyZane> that is to say, i sometimes use SSH to log in to my computer
<BillyZane> and from SSH i used vim to modify the code
<ochosi> ok
<BillyZane> when i go back in to codeblocks, it's all, "yo, it code changed outside codeblocks. wana update?"
<ochosi> right, so it wants to reload the local file
<ochosi> sounds reasonable
<BillyZane> yup
<ochosi> (or one might even say: good)
<BillyZane> at that point, xubuntu desktop froze
<BillyZane> control alt delete worked
<BillyZane> but outside of that, it was dead
<BillyZane> im new to linux by the way
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> if you care about that IDE, file a bugreport about it
<BillyZane> ok
<ochosi> the best thing is if you file it at their bugtracker
<ochosi> but don't expect this to be fixed asap
<ochosi> cause fixing implies you can provide backtraces of why/how it crashes
<ochosi> the alternative is to use an IDE that doesn't crash/lock your desktop
<ochosi> (there are quite a few others)
<BillyZane> so i guess it was the IDE then
<BillyZane> sorry for blaming xubunut
<BillyZane> :(
<ochosi> no problem
<ochosi> but if it only happens in this context then the first culprit to blame will always be the app
<BillyZane> for sure
<ochosi> but you can try to run the programme with gdb from the commandline
<BillyZane> you know what else doesn't work well? chromium
<ochosi> if you're a coder then trying to get backtraces won't be too hard for you
<BillyZane> gdb?
<ochosi> it's a debugging programme
<BillyZane> i'm not, i'm a n00b
<ochosi> a-ha
<BillyZane> i'm the worst programmer on this network
<ochosi> there are ppl who don't really do coding (like yours truly)
<BillyZane> at least in ##c
<ochosi> is that a language i don't know?
<BillyZane> it's C
<ochosi> or the successor of c#? ;)
<BillyZane> lol
<BillyZane> hahah
<ochosi> okies
<ochosi> well it's all opensource
<BillyZane> for sure
<ochosi> so you can try to even fix that bug yourself
<ochosi> theoretically
<BillyZane> i could. one day
<ochosi> depends on how comfortable you are reading other ppls code
<ochosi> etc
<BillyZane> probably not today
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> yeah, probably not
<ochosi> btw, how does the desktop crash exactly?
<BillyZane> i'm rather busy at the moment. i've squandered so much time
<BillyZane> well
<David-A> BillyZane: just a question, is the file that you are editing in the IDE that it wants to re-read, on a remote file-system or on the local harddisk?
<BillyZane> i clicked and immediately after clicking, it was a complete lock, outside of CTRL-ALT-DEL and CTRL-ALT-F#
<BillyZane> local hard disk
<ochosi> k
<ochosi> sounds harsh for an IDE to lock down X11
<ochosi> but it can happen with any app theoretically
<BillyZane> i got a lot to learn
<BillyZane> i'm reading a linux book
<ochosi> it's not a fully fledged IDE, but you can try geany
<ochosi> it's lightweight and nice for coding
<BillyZane> geany eh. i'll look in to that
<BillyZane> i sorta like codeblocks though :(
<ochosi> (although "lightweight"... there are ppl who advocate geany-light)
<BillyZane> but maybe this one will be better
<BillyZane> checking out screen shot
<BillyZane> it looks pretty good
<BillyZane> i presume it is in the repository
<ochosi> yeah, i just checked their website
<ochosi> it's written in c++
<BillyZane> i love linux. man i was really stunned when i saw the repository in action
<ochosi> and it supports gdb (http://www.codeblocks.org/features)
<ochosi> so have fun googling your way around gdb to getting a backtrace ;)
<BillyZane> i did an apt-cache search, it's in there :D
<ochosi> (disclaimer: open terminal, run "gdb $appname", then "run", then "bt" after it crashes)
<BillyZane> installing
<ochosi> yeah, geany is nice, and from my experience it's rather stable
<ochosi> hm, codeblocks still uses svn
<BillyZane> oh, i recognize gdb now. gdb is part of the "g package" , like gcc , etc. gdb debugs
<BillyZane> never used it exclusively
<BillyZane> i think though, it is activated when using gcc no?
<BillyZane> svn?
<BillyZane> is that a different debugging tool?
<BillyZane> oh wow, geany really is light weight
<ochosi> svn is a version-control software, like git
<BillyZane> it looked instantly
<ochosi> sure, that's how it's _supposed_ to be anyway ;)
<BillyZane> err. loaded
<ochosi> yeah, i assumed that much
<BillyZane> i gotta head for work soon
<BillyZane> i work in a shoe store
<ochosi> you mean like al bundy?
<BillyZane> haha
<BillyZane> yeah
<ochosi> (or are you too young for this kind of pop-cultural reference)
<ochosi> obviously not :)
<nikolam> why xubuntu desktop install needs 4.3GB, when in uses less after install. GUI installer just dumbly refuses to install if there is less on disk.
<BillyZane> i love that show
<ochosi> well have fun and see you around
<BillyZane> no wait, i can still chat
<BillyZane> it takes me about 25 minutes to drive there, i still got an hour
<BillyZane> and i'm dressed
<ochosi> nikolam: ubuntu and xubuntu use the same installer (ubiquity)
<ochosi> nikolam: that might be part of the problem
<nikolam> and alternate install is no more. so xubuntu suffer from ubuntu slaws
<recon_lap> a 4.3 gb drive being the other
<nikolam> it is logical, who am i to complain.
<David-A> BillyZane: when I google ' codeblocks freeze ' i find some reports similar to your problem. have you checked them?
<BillyZane> David-A: actually, i haven't. i can't believe that :(
<ochosi> nikolam: you can always install ubuntu-minimal/server and then install xubuntu-desktop...
<nikolam> ochosi, i just did that this evening, and after that 12.10 failed to boot.
<nikolam> i added xubuntu-desktop during install.. and no boot.
<nikolam> i could try with minimal install. and after booting adding xubuntu desktop
<ochosi> yup
<nikolam> but i think i was already doing it at least once, few montths ago.
<nikolam> no other, but to try again
<ochosi> did you file a bugreport?
<nikolam> not yet, but bugs don't get fixed untill next release anyway
<David-A> BillyZane: if google didn't help please come back. if it helped, please come back anyway, and tell us how you fixed it, or just chat a little.
<nikolam> think gonna sleep and do it all over again with minimal.
<ochosi> nikolam: k, good night and good luck
<BillyZane> David-A: to be honest, I believe you. If you say codeblocks causes that error, then I'll probably just stop using it. It's not that big a loss, because I was suggested an alternative, which is geany. To be honest, I rather prefer the light weight IDE's, which is what attracted me to codeblocks in the first place. given that geany appears even lighter, i'm delighted :). thank you, and i will return
<BillyZane> i'm having green tea with lemon. it's quite good
<David-A> BillyZane: I didn't tell you not to use codeblock. If there is an easy fix, please try it. Otherwise try something else.
<BillyZane> for sure
<David-A> I had green tea with lemon an hour ago. I like it too.
<BillyZane> haha, really?
<BillyZane> i like to put a lot of lemon, half a lemon per cup
<David-A> Yea, before that Earl Grey
<BillyZane> nice. i've only had earl grey once
<David-A> BillyZane: you're a connesour, I just had a tea bag with all the tastes in it from the factory.
<BillyZane> haha
<BillyZane> i think it goes very well with lime juice
<BillyZane> though i've been using lemon lately
<BillyZane> it's ironic because i've always hated green tea that comes in the can
<BillyZane> but i gave the fresh brewed variety a try and i realized what the big deal was
<BillyZane> do you like black tea?
<David-A> I thought adding the lime or lemon myself would be unnecessary extra work, almost like compiling a kernel or something, when someone else already have done it for me :)
<BillyZane> haha
<BillyZane> that's one way to look at it
<BillyZane> and if you enjoy the flavor, well i suppose it's not worth the hastle
<BillyZane> hassle
<BillyZane> have you ever tried making lemonade ?
<BillyZane> water + fresh lemon juice + sugar + ice
<BillyZane> it's very cheap and extremely good
<BillyZane> did you know lemon trees fruit year round? you'd always have a fresh supply of lemons
<BillyZane> i gotta go to work now
<BillyZane> thanks for the help David-A  and ochosi
<BillyZane> i'll see you later
<David-A> there is concentrated lemonade you just add water, I like them
<ochosi> yw, and hf
<David-A> good luck with the ide
<BillyZane> you gotta try the real stuff David-A !
<BillyZane> thanks
<David-A> I will
<David-A> we can talk about wild berries another day
<Guest80561> Hi. So I burned a live CD and I changed my boot order
<Guest80561> And the Xubuntu menu came up.
<Guest80561> I tried both the install Xubuntu and try it without installing
<Guest80561> but all I am getting is a blank cursor
<eduardo> Hello!
<David-A> Guest80561: depending on hardware it can take seconds or minutes. how long did you wait?
<eduardo> I'm not speak english! I'm from Brazil!
<David-A> hello eduardo, I saw you yesterday (yo vista ti dia antes (?))
<eduardo> I'm speak Portuguese Brazil not Español!
<eduardo> :D
<eduardo> Alguém aqui fala português?
<eduardo> I'm need help with Xubuntu!
<eduardo> Ops! I need help with Xubuntu!
<well_laid_lawn> there's !pt or !br if that'll help
<well_laid_lawn> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<eduardo> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<David-A> eduardo: you can try english here, we will be glad to help, or you can try portugese in the #ubuntu-br channel, they may be able to help with Xubuntu too.
<eduardo> The Brazilian community can not help me!
<eduardo> How do I upgrade the kernel?
<eduardo> Someone?
<David-A> eduardo: upgrade kernel would be the same procedure in ubuntu and xubuntu.
<David-A> eduardo: exactly what do you mean by upgrade kernel? normally when a new kernel is available, it will be updated automatically when you run the Update Manager.
<well_laid_lawn> you can have a look in backports for a new kernel
<eduardo> Is that my version do kernel it is outdated! The version do kernel in site (kernel.org) is 3.7 and the my is the 3.5
<eduardo> Sorry my English! I'm from Brazil and not speak English fluently!
<well_laid_lawn> eduardo:  xubuntu doesn't release a new kernel just because there is one
<well_laid_lawn> they make sure it is stable which means waiting a bit
<David-A> eduardo: do you NEED kernel 3.7 ? (necesidad o just curioso?)
<eduardo> yes
<eduardo> Someone know where find a course of English? (laughs)
<well_laid_lawn> eduardo:  you can get the sources for the newest kernel and build it yourself
<well_laid_lawn> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<well_laid_lawn> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<inahd> could someone tell me... how i could access the filesystem from a live usb install, from my regular install?
<inahd> it has been encrypted on my usb
<inahd> methinks
<WiredOnLinux> hello
<WiredOnLinux> how long does it take for xubuntu 12.04 alt. to install on 512 MB of RAM and 1.8 GHz AMD processor?
<baizon> im not sure, 30 min aprox?
<baizon> depends on HDD too
<koegs> and USB-Stick or CD-Rom as Source
<WiredOnLinux> CD-ROM
<WiredOnLinux> its going on 30 minutes and its on select and install software
<WiredOnLinux> 48 %
<WiredOnLinux> its a hp pavilion ze4325us
<WiredOnLinux> not sure on the hard drive
<bazhang> let it run
<WiredOnLinux> ok
<bazhang> thats a very small amount of ram
<WiredOnLinux> does it auto restart?
<bazhang> so it will take some time
<WiredOnLinux> ok
<bazhang> it will ask you to do so
<WiredOnLinux> ok
<WiredOnLinux> so I can leave it and it will shutdown, or does it make you rpess enter?
<WiredOnLinux> press*
<bazhang> it will go to sleep until you return to press restart
<WiredOnLinux> ahh ok, I will have my parents do it
<WiredOnLinux> ok thanks for your time bazhang
<bazhang> np
<HonestAbe> howdy chaps
<bazhang> hi
<HonestAbe> i've got a bizarre problem, my themes are no longer applied
<HonestAbe> until i restart my computer
<HonestAbe> unless I change the theme under window manager settings, but then it only(obviously) affects window manager stuff
<HonestAbe> while the panel remains stubborn
<bazhang> depends on how extensive the theming is
<HonestAbe> not extensive at all
<HonestAbe> vanilla themes
<bazhang> if its like a Macbuntu thing I could see a restart being necessary
<HonestAbe> not macbuntu either
<HonestAbe> and the bizarre thing is that if i do xfce4-panel -r
<HonestAbe> the theme remains unchanged, so if anyone could give me a pointer on where to look, that would be fantastic
<Unit193> You are changing it under Settings Manager > Appearance, right?
<HonestAbe> correct
<Unit193> Version of Xubuntu?
<HonestAbe> Hmmm, it's telling me I'm running Ubuntu 12.10
<HonestAbe> but I migrated it to xubuntu
<HonestAbe> perhaps that's my problem?
<Unit193> Mine says that too, Ubuntu is the core.  Did you use !purexfce ?  And what happens if you nuke ~/.cache and move (backup) .config?
<Unit193> I have no issues doing what you're trying to do, just did it when I updated my theme.
<Unit193> Is the theme gtk3 and 2 compatible?
<HonestAbe> i have nuked my config already
<HonestAbe> and the theme is vanilla
<HonestAbe> it was working
<HonestAbe> until recently, and I'm not exactly sure what broke it
<HonestAbe> and it's not just one theme, it's every theme
<HonestAbe> alright, prior to nuking .cache, should I back it up? or is it as disposable as the name implies?
<HonestAbe> brb, restarting
<HonestAbe> none of that fixed it
<HonestAbe> any further suggestions unit193?
<Unit193> You are running with xfwm4, thunar, xfce4-session, xfdesktop, and all?
<HonestAbe> I am
<Unit193> Maybe try restarting those, but I don't know as I've never had any issue like that.
<HonestAbe> yeah
<HonestAbe> now it's working
<HonestAbe> didn't restart them
<HonestAbe> not sure what happened
<HonestAbe> possibly voodoo?
<Unit193> Ah, was going to say try moving ~/.gtkrc-2.0, but alrightyo.
<HonestAbe> yeah, i don't even have .gtkrc-*
<Unit193> Heh.
<HonestAbe> I'm darn near perplexed
<Unit193> But, if it works...
<HonestAbe> I guess I need to make more sacrifices in the name of Baron Samedi
<Cubi_> Hello world!
<Cubi_> I have a question for Xubuntu
<Cubi_> Can I have Open Office on Xubuntu ?
<koegs> yes
<Cubi_> Thanks
<Cubi_> How to download ?
<Cubi_> (sorry for my english)
<koegs> Cubi_: just use the software center and install libre office
<Cubi_> libre office = open office ?
<koegs> basically, yes
<Cubi_> Ok Thanks :D
<deejayldn> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<deejayldn> it is basically the same as Open Office
<deejayldn> You could always just use AbiWord that is already installed with Xubuntu for word processing though
<deejayldn> if you need a spreadsheet program try gnumeric
<Cubi_> I download on software center
<deejayldn> sudo apt-get install gnumeric
<deejayldn> yes, yoiu can get both from software centre
<Cubi_> I install xubuntu yesterday
<deejayldn> yoiu = you
<deejayldn> great, it's an excellent OS
<Cubi_> I use Xubuntu for my study
<Cubi_> It's fast OS
<deejayldn> nice, it is a very fast and stable operating system
<Cubi_> yes :)
<Cubi_> Thanks for Help :D
<deejayldn> you're welcome
<Cubi_> You speak French ?
<deejayldn> not really, sorry
<well_laid_lawn> there is a french channel
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Cubi_> thanks never use IRC before ^^
<well_laid_lawn> you can reach the french channel ok Cubi_ ?
<Cubi_> ok thanks I will go
<deejayldn> have fun with Xubuntu!
<well_laid_lawn> don't have to...
<Cubi_> Thanks all !
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<sealman> hai everybody ..
<sealman> i wanna add arabic to my xubuntu. what can i do?
<deejayldn> Arabic keyboard layout?
<Malsasa> deejayldn: yes, he want to change easily into arabic layout.
<deejayldn> Click the Xubuntu Logo in the top left
<deejayldn> Settings manager
<deejayldn> Keyboard
<deejayldn> Layout
<deejayldn> Click the Add button
<deejayldn> and then select arabic from the list
<deejayldn> does that work for you?
<deejayldn> sealman / Malsasa does that work for changing your keyboard layout?
<Malsasa> deejayldn: thank you, let my brother sealman try it :)
<deejayldn> no problem, let me know if you need more help
<Malsasa> deejayldn: wow, please keep this so kind support for further newbies like us... thank you...
<sealman> <deejayldn> i dont find arabic to be marked, just russian and english..
<Shark> is there some one  line ?
<sealman> i
<moetunes> Shark:  Hi what's up?
<sealman> hi ... can you help me?
<Shark> Nice,
<Shark> yes, i think
<sealman> ubuntu 12.04 and then i installed XFCE. in unity there is arabic but in XFCE i dont find it..
<Shark> Man, how i change the rat icon, i'm thinking in replace it to a backtrack icon, ?
<Shark> Restart it,
<sealman> i dont understand...
<Shark> what ?
<sealman> restart it?
<Shark> moetunes : how i can change the icon ? idon't like the rat icon
<moetunes> sealman:  there was no choice for arabic in the keyboard layout settings?
<sealman> moetunes: yeah...
<moetunes> Shark:  which icon where?
<Shark> there is,
<Shark> the icon of the rat, in the task bar and again the icon of the rat that shows in the login
<Shark> i wan't replace it, to the backtrack icon.
<Shark> reinstalling it , moetuns
<moetunes> Shark:  right click the ion in the taskbar - what's in the menu?
<Shark> i'm mean, all the icon i don't like the mascot of xubuntu, i want replace it
<Shark> all the icons, of the rat.
<moetunes> you can edit the icon theme and chage it there
<Shark> do you know some tutorial ?
<Shark> Do you know backtrack icon, the dragon .
<Shark> so, i want just replace the icon, and the theme when i login in my xubuntu. take out the rat's icon
<knome> it's a mouse.
<Shark> yeah, the mouse icon
<Shark> i want replace put the backtrack icon
<Shark> i don't like that mouse icon, the mascot of xubuntu, ii just want replace to a backtrack icon
<Shark> Someone, know ?
<knome> !patience | Shark
<ubottu> Shark: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shark> May you answer my questions ?
<knome> Shark, did you read what i told ubottu to tell you?
<Shark> :(
<sealman> anyone there?
<xubuntu036> hi there... i have the latest xubuntu installed on a mac mini. since the last update (new kernel included) i have no mouse and keyboard anymore! and there is no sshd enabled :( any idea what happened and how to solve this? thanks
<ncmcxx> I have two internet connections on xubuntu how do I get access the second one ocassionally?
<GridCube> xubuntu036, first you can start with an older kernel by choosing one on the grub stage
<GridCube> ncmcxx, you have an icon of an antenna,or two arrows in the plugins indicator, click it to see your options
<xubuntu036> gridcube, thanks! of course.... thats a good start :)
<ncmcxx> yes ifconfig says both devices are connected to the internet
<ncmcxx> netstat -r shows traffic going through one interface
<GridCube> ncmcxx, there you can disable one or the other as you need them (though i've found that disabling one rants it useless till the reboot)
<ncmcxx> i am trying to access both at same time
<ncmcxx> so that other devices on network can access one or the other through this device
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> each device should have its own ip then
<xubuntu036> sadly, it did not help
<GridCube> xubuntu036, older kernel didnt help?
<xubuntu036> on boot prompt, keyboard is there
<xubuntu036> no
<ncmcxx> yes each device has its own ip...
<xubuntu036> new udev package maybe?
<GridCube> don't really know xubuntu036 :(
<GridCube> sorry
<Shark> hello
<GridCube> !hi | Shark
<ubottu> Shark: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu036> hm... at least i can access the FS from os x
<Shark> someone knows how to change the mouse icon, i mean the mascot of xubuntu i want replace it to backtrack icons
<GridCube> xubuntu036, may this help you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/127410/upgrading-to-ubuntu-12-04-loses-keyboard-and-mouse
<GridCube> right clic on it, go to its settings, change icon
<GridCube> ncmcxx, sorry i dont understand your problem
<Shark> and how i change the icon thats shows when i turn on my computer
<xubuntu036> the problem is i have no ssh on this machine... no access at all. maybe i try rescue mode
<Shark> it shows the mouse icons too
<GridCube> xubuntu036, if you can access the fs from osx, you dont need ssh
<Shark> can i switch put just the theme of backtrack ou other theme, when starting
<Shark> is it possible
<ncmcxx> on xubuntu, I have two interfaces and two internet connections two ipaddress netstat -r shows traffic routed through eth0 is it possible to attach a proxy to wlan0 and make that internet connection available over the network?
<xubuntu036> but i can not change packages from os x
<xubuntu036> just edit files...
<xubuntu036> maybe i can enable sshd and then reboot?
<GridCube> xubuntu036, have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<GridCube> ncmcxx, https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qzCFkmvojFMJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1373049+&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu
<GridCube> sorry for the link the forums are down
<ncmcxx> its ok i noticed the forums were down too
<GridCube> Shark, once you choose a theme it stays like that
<ncmcxx> ty, will read hope it helps
<GridCube> Shark, if you want to change the lightdm theme you need to find one that suits you, i dont know how to edit them to change the icos
<Shark> :(
<Shark> can you send to me some link of some tutorial ?
<GridCube> there are none
<GridCube> lightdm its a mistery, wrapped on an enigma, hided in xml and javascript code
<xubuntu036> i booted into rescue mode. there i selected fix broken packages (i guess there went something wrong wihth dbus/udev whatever) this didnt work because network was enabled. i choose enable network - now it hangs wiht the message "loaded 20 plugins" :(
<GridCube> xubuntu036, did you first logged as root?
<GridCube> Shark, you can look at this http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=5
<Shark> thanks
<ncmcxx> thanks gridcube, looks like i have another day of reading to do :/
<xubuntu036> i dont understand... rescue menu runs as root i guess?
<ncmcxx> take care all
<GridCube> ncmcxx, thats the life of a sysadmin
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> xubuntu036, believe it or not, you need to mount first
<GridCube> i have no idea why that is like that
<xubuntu036> fs was mounted r/w
<Shark> do you have some idea, how change it in login, some video please
<Shark_> Some one,
<Shark_> help me
<GridCube> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> Shark, i already gave you an answer
<Shark_> please, send to me a video
<One-Man-Bucket> hi
<Shark_> i am new using xubuntu
<Shark_> i just want replace the icon, and the icon of the mouse when i started my xubuntu
<One-Man-Bucket> i have a problem with nvidia drivers and latest xubuntu, the window manager starts up fine, but there is a small overlay in the top left corner of my left screen that shows the blinking cursor from the text mode console
<GridCube> Shark_, thats not easy to do, there is no video
<Shark_> :(
<Shark_> Is possible to me find some one that can do it ?
<GridCube> if you find a theme for lightdm you like, you can easily choose it to use it, if you dont then you will have to learn to modify the theme to your likings, http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=5
<GridCube> no one will do one just for you
<Shark_> you know a tuto more easy ?
<GridCube> thats pretty easy
<Shark_> not to me,
<GridCube> in fact thats the first time i see it explained so simply
<Shark_> something done, more easy ?
<xubuntu036> SOLVED! it was a corrupted udev rule file.. there was a message in the boot.log. thanks gridcube, for your help!
<GridCube> :3 w00t!
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu036> hehe :)
<xubuntu036> bye. have a nice day!
<GridCube> you to
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Can I make focus on mouseover in xfce?
<GridCube> yes
<lolcat> GridCube: How?
<GridCube> go to the settings manager, find the windows manager settings, go to the focus tab, choose "focus follos the mouse"
<zAo^> Hello all. Is there a working global menu plugin?
<baizon> zAo^: no
<zAo^> thanks baizon
<baizon> zAo^: https://launchpad.net/xfce4-appmenu-plugin
<baizon> but i dont think it works
<zAo^> 2011 last updated.. hmm. Thanks!
<Shark_> Hello, everybody
<baizon> hi Shark_
<Shark_> Hi,
<Shark_> Nice to meet you
<baizon> nice to meet youuuu... and hes gone
<xubuntu965> hey guys , someone uses the tp-link wn722n  wireless adapter  ??
<xubuntu006> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu006> ok sorry!
<GridCube> :D
<baizon> np
<xubuntu006> #ubunto-it
<holstein> xubuntu006: /join #ubuntu-it should work
<GridCube> /j #ubuntu-it
<xubuntu826> hello
<baizon> hi xubuntu826
<xubuntu826> is xubuntu installation cd a live cd also?
<xubuntu826> and does it has gparted?
<baizon> xubuntu826: yes and no
<xubuntu826> what you mean?
<koegs> gparted is on the live cd, iirc
<baizon> is it?
<zorgborg> koegs: i intended to use gparted on it last week and couldnt find gparted at all
<xubuntu826> koes on xubunto.org there is only one image for 32 bit. Is it a live cd also?
<zAo^> just install it through apt?
<baizon> xubuntu826: like i said, installation cd equals live cd
<xubuntu826> ok, ty
<baizon> and i dont think there is gparted on the livecd
<baizon> but you can install it
<xubuntu826> baizon: there is not a linux system installed on that pc yet
<xubuntu826> i need it to partition the disk before installing any os
<baizon> xubuntu826: you can install a program on the livecd
<zAo^> Thats OK, you can install software during the live session
<xubuntu826> ah ok
<xubuntu826> ty
<zAo^> np
<baizon> xubuntu826: the installation process contains a partitioning tool
<zorgborg> xubuntu826: the installation cd will partition it for you when you install xubuntu alongside it
<zAo^> And I guess thats just Gparted2 ;)
<baizon> xubuntu826: so you dont need gparted, while installing a nice partitioning tool will appear :)
<xubuntu826> ok but i need to install windows first so i should begin ubuntu installation process, then stop it after the disk partitioning and then install windows. It should work... i thing
<xubuntu826> or i just run the live cd, install gparted ad use that
<zAo^> Why not install Windows (and use its installer to create a small partition and install Linux later?
<zAo^> On the other part of the disk
<xubuntu826> because that is an old laptop wich has a recovery partition or something like that and i would like to clean everything
<zAo^> ah: start the xubuntu installer first then ;)
<zAo^> of just use cfdisk...
<zAo^> pretty easy
<xubuntu826> good idea, cfdisk :)
<koegs> baizon: i am pretty sure about gparted on the live-cd :)
<xubuntu826> i will look for that too
<David-A> xubuntu826, baizon: yes, gparted is already installed when running the live cd (xubuntu 12.04 and many other).
<baizon> ok, if you say so. I thought is was removed due needed space
<zorgborg> David-A: ive got the liveCD running on my netbook, gparted is not in the application menu, you can go to main menu settings and select it to be visible, but this doesn't actually work, typing it into application finder does zilch, only works from command line
<David-A> I ran "Try Xubuntu" with xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso in a virtual machine, I saw gparted in the system submenu.
<Cheri703> couldn't you just install it if it isn't showing up? it doesn't really matter if it's installed by default...
<David-A> Cheri703: yes you can install it. (requires internet of course, and not too little available ram)
<Cheri703> zorgborg: might try alt f2 and type gparted?
<zorgborg> Cheri703: yup that works, only with sudo though
<Cheri703> it would, you have to authenticate to run gparted even if you click from the launcher
<zorgborg> Cheri703: i forgot that, got used to parted magic livecd recently, makes one forget :)
<Cheri703> :)
<David-A> zorgborg: strange, here application finder finds gparted, and it starts when i select it. also, in previsous versions of ubuntu and xubuntu, gparted has always been on the live cd when I have needed it.
<zorgborg> David-A: is there anything i could be doing wrong? im typing in gparted into applicatino finder, it does nothing so i press enter, nothing, change main menu settings so that it should be visible there, doesnt make it visible. pretty odd :/
<David-A> zorgborg: I'm running xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso in a virt.machine. I cannot believe virt or not would matter. Can 32 or 64 bit matter, what packages are on the live cd?
<manicmac> How can I get a fresh sources.list and gpg keys?
<David-A> zorgborg: (theoritizing, that 64 bit packages may be a little bigger, so they may have to prioritize harder?) (just a theory, I could have googled for facts)
<manicmac> I am on 12.10 64bit   fyi
<manicmac> k then.
<David-A> manicmac: come back! there is a "restore" button in system>softwaresources>authentication
<zorgborg> David-A: ive tried it thoroughly just now with the 32-bit version, and in the 64-bit i couldnt find gparted in the menu so i presume same issue
<eduardo> Hello!
<eduardo> Good Afternoon!
<eduardo> I'm learning English! I'm from Brazil.
<zorgborg> hey eduardo what's your question?
<srbin> hey guys
<srbin> i have a wustion
<srbin> where does xubuntu 12.04 save my files transferred via bluetooth?
<holstein> srbin: i would assume just in ~/ somewhere
<srbin> what does  mean
<srbin> is that the home folde?
<holstein> srbin: why not just search by filename?
<srbin> how do i search? catfish is reporting a crash
<srbin> ?
<David-A> srbin: what search method in catfish crashed?
<David-A> srbin: you can search with "find" in a terminal, example:  find -iname "madonna.mp3"
<baizon> srbin: locate for example
<srbin> thanks david!!!!!
<srbin> :D
<srbin> made it work
<srbin> !
<xubuntu766> hello,
<xubuntu766> I'm a complete newbie to linux
<xubuntu766> I downloaded ubuntu 12.10 and tried the trial...I found it to be terribly slow so I tried to download xubuntu
<xubuntu766> when trying to download xubuntu it fails everytime
<Unit193> How so?
<Unit193> Are you on Windows or linux?   Do you have a bittorrent client you can use?
<xubuntu766> while it's downloading near the end, I get "echoué"
<xubuntu766> I'm using windows and live in France
<holstein> xubuntu766: and bittorrent is available?
<xubuntu766> hello?
<Unit193> So I take it you tried one from ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.xubuntu.com/releases/12.10/release/ ?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu766
<ubottu> xubuntu766: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu766> I'm not sure
<holstein> xubuntu766: yes.. can you use bittorrent?
<xubuntu766> don't really know how to use bittorrent
<xubuntu766> i downloaded utorrent
<holstein> xubuntu766: bittorrent is a alternate method of downloading that might help you get a clean download
<xubuntu766> How would I go about using bittorrent please?
<holstein> xubuntu766: http://www.tecmint.com/xubuntu-12-10-desktop-quantal-quetzal-linux-installation-guide/
<xubuntu051> hello
<xubuntu051> xubuntu 12.10 support the trim?
<David-A> BillyZane: I have bought home lime *and* lemon, in 2 minutes the tea is ready, what do you suggest I try first?
<Pupeno> Hey… what's the proper UI way of changing the password of the current user?
<David-A> Pupeno: System>Users and groups by Password click Change
#xubuntu 2013-03-01
<subman> I have a dual monitors, but whenever I start up Xubuntu I have to open up the nVidia Setting Manger and reset the dual monitor settings.  By default they are just acting as mirrors.
<moetunes> subman:  tried saving the session?
<subman> moetunes, yes, no luck
<subman> moetunes, Do you mean Save to X Config?
<subman> moetunes, or at logout?
<moetunes> I meant save the xsession in xfce - is the nvidia settings manager saving what you do to a file?
<subman> moetunes, How would I know?
<moetunes> subman:  check in session in the settings manager
<subman> moetunes, I don't see a 'session' in 'settings manager'
<subman> moetunes, Do you mean in nvidia settings manager?  The 'Save Current Configuration' checkbox?
<moetunes> subman:  that should save the settings to /etc/X11/xorg.conf so they are used at every startup
<moetunes> should be a sessions and startup entry in the settings manager - not on a xfce box atm
<subman> Actually it asks me for a place to store a file named .nvidia-settings-rc.
<subman> I've tried the save to x configuration file and that does not work either
<subman> moetunes, you lost me with 'should be a sessions and startup entry...'
<subman> moetunes, I found it.
<subman> moetunes, nope, I just logged off and back on again after saving the session and I still had to reset the monitors
<moetunes> subman:  do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<subman> yes
<moetunes> is that set up to have the monitors how you want them? does it mention xinerama?
<subman> It does not mention xinerama
<moetunes> I guess that's why you are having the issue - do you start nvidia-settings or whatever you use with sudo?
<subman> No
<moetunes> or gksu?
<subman> Probably can't save then?
<moetunes> try that so it can write the file
<moetunes> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<subman> How do you find the name of a program in the Settings Manager to be able to run it from a terminal?
<moetunes> which one are you trying to run? what do you do in the settings manager to run it?
<moetunes> xfce's monitor setup?
<subman> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<moetunes> in a terminal do   gksudo nvidia-settings
<subman> yeah, it is nvidia-settings-manager
<moetunes> this is a neat tip
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<subman> Thanks!
<moetunes> ceers
<subman> I'm going to try a logout and back in again
<moetunes> cheers
<subman> moetunes, nope, same problem
<nakp> hell low! :P
<nakp> anybody here having troubles with live usbs?
<holstein> nakp: no... i use unetbootin, and i format my sticks
<moetunes> subman:  is the xorg.conf file changed from before?
<subman> moetunes, I only see it addressing one monitor in there.  Monitor0
<moetunes> subman:  that's the bit you have to sort out first - try this link
<moetunes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nakp> holstein: so did I but it always messed up with "config apt for extra idunnowhat from CD"
<holstein> nakp: what iso?
<nakp> x86 one
<nakp> i checked the sum :/
<holstein> nakp: the live one? it works fine for me
<subman> moetunes, It looks like the xorg way does not work and you have to use a xranrd command line at startup.  PITA.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982974&page=2
<nakp> and ive used it before
<nakp> i removed it and used elementary
<nakp> then back to xubuntu
<nakp> and it was messed up
<holstein> nakp: it?? the usb?
<nakp> same iso, same stick, same unetbootin version
<nakp> no
<nakp> it's not the usb
<nakp> the error is like couldnt config apt to install extra packages or something like that
<nakp> now i used LiLi and did the job :P
<holstein> nakp: its live.. you just install from it, and then install whatever you like
<subman> moetunes, I tried Lubuntu some time ago and it had the very same issues.  I never really dug into it at the time though.
<nakp> holstein: intall is aborted :P
<nakp> i think its more related to unetbootin than xubuntu
<holstein> nakp: then, i would just the installation source.. i also dont install packages while installing the os
<nakp> but i still was curious about it because as you, i've installed same iso with same usb stick before
<holstein> nakp: did you select "install upgrades while installing"
<nakp> it fails even when dc and without fluendo stuff
<nakp> nope
<nakp> never
<holstein> nakp: well, if everything is *exactly* the same, and its failing, then i think you are missing something somewhere
<nakp> it might be that i did not completely erase previous "livecd" i had
<nakp> because i had xubuntu > elementary > xubuntu
<holstein> nakp: i format the stick
<nakp> nah i have too many files there.. i just delete old files
<nakp> first time i did
<nakp> 2nd too
<nakp> 3rd back to xubuntu i didnt
<holstein> sounds like a troubleshooting vector to me
<nakp> anyway xD im here not to solve my problem hahaha
<nakp> just to feedback :P
<nakp> because ive seen just a few posts about this since 11.04 and nobody had a solution :P
<holstein> nakp: sure, but if you format, and it works, then we *know* its not related to xubuntu and/or the iso.. then you can properly give feedback in the right place
<holstein> nakp: i dont have the issue to seek a solution
<nakp> i meant.. if someone else comes around with the same issue :P
<holstein> nakp: they have, and i say "i format and use unetbootin" and so far, when they do the same, all is well
<nakp> well :P
<nakp> i only have 1 stick haha
<nakp> i rather delete all linux related files to make it work
<holstein> nakp: or to try to make it work, but maybe not
<holstein> i had an issue a few times without formatting.. now i just do it each time
<nakp> the error is related with checking files and some signature.pgp files
<nakp> so it should do the job
<holstein> nakp: should...
<nakp> well :P
<nakp> g2g now
<nakp> thank you for your time ñ_ñ
<nakp> see ya :P
<holstein> nakp: good luck!
<bravis> so do i want Xubuntu or ubuntu?
<holstein> bravis: this is the xubuntu channel, so you will likely be swayed to xubuntu... xubuntu *is* ubuntu, though they look and feel different.. i would try them live and decide which you prefer
<bravis> this is why i ask because the follow up is what features you like more is it Xfce only or others
<holstein> bravis: but, this is the xbuntu channel.. so of course we like XFCE.. but its a matter of opinion
<bravis> is there a startup disk creaton in Xbuntu?
<Unit193> Yes, and even if there wasn't, you could always install it.  It is in settings manager.
<bravis> hmm not seeing it  so i will install
<bravis> good to go
<bravis> Ok cannd? someone tell me how to deal with LOW sou
<bravis> can someone tell me how to correct the low sound?
<holstein> !sound | bravis
<ubottu> bravis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bravis> ty
<disty> Hi, morning.
<disty> My sound has disappeared.
<disty> Hi, the sound has disappeared in my xubuntu.
<disty> Please, help me.
<disty> I've tried to fix it with this page: http://www.freewayprojects.com/2012/05/sound-not-working-in-xubuntu-12-04-on-my-new-hp-elitebook-will-not-unmute-with-media-button-solved/
<zorgborg> disty: have you tried restarting your comp?
<disty> But I think I've worsened.
<disty> Yes, zorgborg.
<disty> After # apt-get purge linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils / apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils / apt-get install xubuntu-desktop /  apt-get purge remove pulseaudio ....
<disty> After all that, I restart the comp and the volume icon has disappeared.
<disty> And continue the issue.
<zorgborg> disty: no wonder after al that purging, i fail to see how installing xubuntu-desktop would do anything when you're already using xubuntu
<zorgborg> zorgborg: maybe when you've removed and reinstalled those sound packages its messed up configuration files or something?
<zorgborg> love how i addressed the last message to myself
<disty> xDD
<disty> What can I do, zorgborg?
<zorgborg> zorgborg: im no expert, but those instructions are for 12.04, aren't you using 12.10?
<disty> Haha.
<disty> No idea.
<disty> How could I see it?
<disty> I don'r remember the command.
<zorgborg> disty: the website you provided above gives instructions for re-enabling sound in xubuntu 12.04
<disty> 12.04
<disty> I have.
<zorgborg> disty: and to see your previous commands, in a terminal you can press up or open the history file with: history | less
<disty> Ok, thx.
<disty> And to reenabling sound?
<disty> xDD
<disty> :(
<zorgborg> disty: if you're using 12.04, you should really upgrade to 12.10
<disty> How.
<disty> I'm a noob.
<zorgborg> disty: especially as it says at the bottom of that webpage "until a recent xubuntu update the sound would start up on mute"... so seems like upgrading may solve the issue
<zorgborg> disty: well, how did you manage to install xubuntu 12.04?
<disty> Cd-rom.
<zorgborg> disty: did you get the CD from a friend or the internet? you can download the xubuntu 12.10 ISO file from the xubuntu website, install that on a CD or USB and install it
<disty> Download by me.
<disty> Ok.
<disty> The matter is that I have not time in this moment for all this.
<disty> If there is no choice...
<zorgborg> disty: you can maybe just upgrade to 12.10 without a CD, open up software sources and make sure in the updates tab that 'notify me of a new ubuntu version:' is set to 'for any new version'
<zorgborg> disty: there probably is a choice but i havent a clue how to fix the sound issue specifically, im just suggesting what i would do :/
<disty> You're charming, don't worry.
<zorgborg> zorgborg: but if software sources is set to that it should give you the option of upgrading to 12.10 anyway
<disty> Hahaha.
<zorgborg> ha dammit
<disty> You love to yourself.
<disty> zorgborg: <3 zorgborg
<zorgborg> disty: im knackered, that explains it, never happened b4
<zorgborg> disty: but anyway if you do upgrade to 12.10 via either means, make sure you back up all your files first, tho if you use install CD it should give you the option of upgrading 12.04 to 12.10 while keeping all your files, so shouldn't take too long to upgrade i would think
<disty> Ok, friend, :-)
<zorgborg> disty: no problemo
<XATRIX> Hi guys, any idea how can i map Win button to open the main menu ?
<zorgborg> XATRIX: winkey is known as the 'super' key i think, go to settings > keyboard > shortcuts > to modify or create shortcuts
<zorgborg> XATRIX: alt + F1 is already mapped to open the main menu btw
<XATRIX> <Primary>Escape ?
<XATRIX> What's that ?
<zorgborg> XATRIX: primary is ctrl for some reason in xubuntu
<XATRIX> Ok, thanks
<XATRIX> xfdesktop --menu Super_L - nothing happens
<zorgborg> XATRIX: you can remap that shortcut by double clicking on it, and a little window pops up to remap it, and you just press the keys you want as the new shortcut (at the same time ofc) and viola
<GridCube> XATRIX, you need xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<GridCube> no xfdesktop
<XATRIX> Ah
<XATRIX> Yup it works
<GridCube> :) it should
<XATRIX> But i can't open/close it with Win key
<XATRIX> Only open
<GridCube> escape
<GridCube> in any case, you should learn to alt-f2, and use the appfinder :P
<XATRIX> Yep!
<XATRIX> Thanks :)
<XATRIX> It's for my GF :)
<GridCube> :D teach her new more productive ways of working :D
<XATRIX> As for me, so it's better to use awesome wm if you want appfinder ;)
<GridCube> P: i just type and hope it works
<XATRIX> Yea :)
<XATRIX> Anyway thanks for all
<GridCube> no problem :) good lucks
<zorgborg> hi, does anyone know how to rotate images in imageviewer and save them as the rotated version? rotating them and then saving them doesnt work :(
<Cheri703> is there an easy way to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 12.10?
<GridCube> yes
 * Cheri703 appends "and if so, how?" to the original question
<Cheri703> it seems like a diagonal move, so I wasn't sure :)
<GridCube> enable the updates on the Software Sources settings
<Cheri703> I'm not doing it in real time
<Cheri703> it'll be after I get back from errands later :)
<Cheri703> I can poke you to ask then
<GridCube> open usc, go to edit > Software Sources, go to the updates tab, go to the last option and change "notify me of a new xubuntu version" from "only for lts" to "any"
<Cheri703> no, I have vanilla ubuntu on my one computer
<Cheri703> I want to go from vanilla ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 12.10
<GridCube> you cant just do that
<Cheri703> I get that I can do xubuntu to xubuntu, I'm wondering if there's an easy path from vanilla to x
<Cheri703> ok, that was my initial question
<GridCube> you need to install xubuntu-desktop and then update it
<Cheri703> thanks :) I was hoping to avoid a full reinstallation, but if that's the only option, that's fine. it's a slow computer and is very laggy with regular ubuntu. has been for a while, but I just dealt with it
<Cheri703> ok
<GridCube> !purexubuntu | Cheri703
<ubottu> Cheri703: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> if you remove mainbuntu before updating it will not be so much work
<Zelouille> Cheri703: Ubuntu 12.04 is a LTS (Long Term Support) version. Ubuntu 12.10 is not. So, make sure of what you're doing.
<Cheri703> yeah I know :)
<Cheri703> alright, I'm off. thanks!
<GridCube> np
<Levy_> Hi, i have a question. How to install a new themes in xfce ? I'm download the tar.gz theme files, uncompres the files in .home/user/.themes folder, and the theme not appear nothing in the theme selector menu
<Levy_> the theme file names: 124442-Pulse-Glass.tar
<baizon> Levy_: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2012/06/how-to-install-desktop-themes-in.html
<baizon> Levy_: but it has to be compatible with xfce :)
<Levy_> another xfce themes download pages ?
<Levy_> this 124442-Pulse-Glass.tar file i'ts not compatible with xfce 4.10 ?
<holstein> Levy_: the theme should say what its compatible with
<SonikkuAmerica> Levy_: Try dumping (extracting) the tarball into /usr/share/themes/ (as root)
<SonikkuAmerica> Levy_: Then go into the Settings Manager and find it
<Levy_> how to install XFCE-Themes-Manager in comand line ?
<SonikkuAmerica> The only one I found is only compatible with GTK+ 2
<Levy_> i'm newbie in linux, and don't know what is GTK+ 2 :)
<holstein> Levy_: you can always search terms you dont know.. but, this is related to XFCE suppport
<SonikkuAmerica> !gtk | Levy: here's a brief description
<ubottu> Levy: here's a brief description: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<SonikkuAmerica> Levy_: Also, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK
<Levy_> thanks for all ansvers, i'm triing to install new themes
<Levy_> sorry for my bad englis :(
<ncmcxx> anyone know how to use fdisk? i am trying to format a usb flash disk that requires 2 partitions one for the OS I am guessing and one for SWAP?
<baizon> ncmcxx: you can use GParted
<baizon> it has a nice GUI :)
<ncmcxx> ok will try it :) thanks
<GCTA> please can we *please* have gparted on xubuntu?
<GCTA> we need that more than we need sudoku and minesweeper
<holstein> GCTA: its in the repos.. you can install it if its not there by default
<GCTA> its not there by default. thats my point
<holstein> GCTA: its easy to install.. just search for it in the package manager of your choice
<GCTA> we need gparted more than we need sudoku and minesweeper
<holstein> GCTA: sure, and you can have it.. its an easy install. its usually one of the first things i install
<holstein> GCTA: im just guessing here, but one argument could be that, if you need/want gparted, you will be the kind of person who can install it, and will understand what can be broken with it.. the others you mention are just to round out a well balanced desktop experience
<GCTA> can i just let this request hang untill some one has an actualy question?  can we please have gparted by default? er need t more than sudoku / minesweeper
<bazhang> file a wishlist bug or brainstorm suggest it GCTA
<holstein> GCTA: if the focus of xubuntu were "a distro where you can create and edit partitions", i would personally totally agree.. but as it is now, if you need gparted, you likely know how to get it
<bazhang> !brainstorm | GCTA
<ubottu> GCTA: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bazhang> or just do what most more advanced users do: install it and/or get the SixtyMb iso gparted livecd GCTA
<holstein> GCTA: imagine if someone in your family had just gotten xubuntu, and they are not "computer savvy".. imagine what they could break with gparted
<drc> on the other hand, <knowing> what you are doing but not <watching> what you are doing can have bad results too...personal experience :(
<holstein> i can understand why gparted might not be included by default, for a desktop workstation focused installation... less chance for "bad results"
<xubuntu647> hey there.
<drc> Just out of curiosity, does ubuntu still include gnome disk utility by default (I know they used to)?
<bazhang> its called Disks now drc
<drc> ah, thanks
<xubuntu647> I just downloaded xubuntu torrent through utorrent and would like to put it on a usb stick  to install on my computer
<drc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bazhang> !unetbootin | xubuntu647
<ubottu> xubuntu647: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu647> The file is still under utorrent as 'completed' but still seeding. What is the next step please
<Unit193> drc: If installed on Xubuntu, it's in the settings manager.
<bazhang> read the link above xubuntu647
<xubuntu647> actually, I know how to load ubuntu from the usb, but I don't know how to get the torrent version from utorrent to a folder on my computer to put on usb with penlinux
<xubuntu647> sorry...meant pendrive
<drc> xubuntu647: Read The Links
<bazhang> there are ways to do it with windows, xubuntu647
<SuperLag> With Unity you can access the menus for an app along the top of the screen, when you drag your mouse pointer up there... with XFCE, where do an app's menus go? For example, with Thunderbird, it seems as if its menus disappear.
<pleia2> SuperLag: do you have a screenshot demonstrating? Xfce works like old gnome did, the menus are inside the application, not in the xfce panel
<drc> SuperLag: They shouldn't dissappear...is it all apps or just Thunderbird.
<designbybeck> I have a new install of Xubuntu 12.10, but is there a awy to get the XCFE updated to the latest as well?
<designbybeck> oh, sorry. I lied. This is only Xubuntu 12.10
<designbybeck> my bad! Not sure if this lil' old computer will run anything else newer. But I might give it a try
<designbybeck> sorry This is only 11.10 I have now
<designbybeck> ah yes, that is why... 12.10 doesn't fit on a CD and  I don't have a DVD drive for this old system
<bazhang> PPa perhaps
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<drc> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12 states that going from 12.04 requires the 4.10 ppa but nothing about older versions, so I'm guessing that it's not in the cards
<designbybeck> ah Ok... maybe I can try a ppa?
<designbybeck> or force upgrade!
<designbybeck> I didn't even think about this for this old machine
<knome> designbybeck, you should be able to upgrade normally to 12.04
<knome> designbybeck, and then 12.10
<designbybeck> I'll give tit a try drc. I don't mind breaking it if I do! ;)
<designbybeck> So it sees 12.10 is a new release. Can I just go from 11.10 to 12.10?
<bazhang> not in one step, no
<designbybeck> hmm ok... So the Update Manager is telling me 12.10 is availbable. So I need to add the 12.04 ppa first and do it that why
<bazhang> go for the PPA after getting to 12.10
<designbybeck> Ok, thanks for the feedback
<xubuntu083> Hello, I am having troubles installing XUbuntu on a virtual machine with Virtual Box
<torax> xubuntu083: what kind of troubles?
<xubuntu083> it wont install at all
<GCTA> any specific errors?
<Guest11673> anyone know how can i set root pass on Xubuntu?
<knome> !rootsudo | Guest11673
<ubottu> Guest11673: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest11673> i want to install an abode flash player for youtube...from an .rpm file and i must be root to do that..
<knome> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.273ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<knome> Guest11673, install that package
<harrisr> Always have your stuff when you need it with @Dropbox. Sign up for free! http://db.tt/GEUdip68 just sign up and install dropbox so we both get space
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.273-0precise1 (partner), package size 6442 kB, installed size 17162 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> harrisr: Don't spam here.
<harrisr> i need space sign up
<Unit193> Also don't spam #ubuntu, that is not the place for it.
<Unit193> You can buy a better plan.
<harrisr> how do u know i was on ubuntu
<Guest11673> knome thank you for the help man i ve done it :D
<knome> Guest11673, no problem. have fun!
<knome> Guest11673, and remember you don't need root, simply use sudo (or gksudo for graphical applications)
<zoredache> is there something like ssh-askpass I can add to my script to get an arbitrary password via a GUI prompt and then feed it to an app?
<GridCube> zoredache, gnome-keyring?
<SuperLag> pleia2: looks like the menu bar got disabled. I don't know how. It was working with Gnome. (sorry for my delay in response)
<GridCube> SuperLag, what problem do you have
<GridCube> ?
<Zelouille> SuperLag: you probably need to remove thinderbird-globalmenu if you came from Ubuntu/Unity
#xubuntu 2013-03-02
<MindfreaK> Hello
<MindfreaK> anybody here ?
<knome> !anybody | MindfreaK
<ubottu> MindfreaK: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MindfreaK> I got a problem with my xubuntu , i installed the 12.04 LTS . I got an nvidia geforce 540m gt . Everything works like a charm but there is no opengl
<MindfreaK> Additional drivers says there are none to install
<MindfreaK> nvidia xserver settings says im not using nvida x driver
<MindfreaK> i then changed the xconf but it just broke by changing my screen resolution to 600x600 or something like that
<MindfreaK> the edited xconf was made by nvidia-xconfig command
<MindfreaK> so now does sb know any solution ?
<krytarik> Please see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84354/how-to-enable-3d-acceleration-with-an-nvidia-geforce-gt-540m - and particularly follow up there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<disty> hello
<krytarik> Hi disty.
<disty> hi, krytarik
<disty> :-)
<disty> I have no sound in my xubuntu.
<disty> I don't know if it's a hardware issue or software.
<zoredache> is volume up in the mixer?  Does the mixer show any input/output devices?
<disty> It's up.
<disty> I can hear with headphones.
<disty> ALSA-MIXER playback.
<disty> lspci | grep -i audio
<disty> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<disty> cat /proc/asound/cards
<disty>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<disty>                       HDA Intel at 0xe4624000 irq 45
<SuperLag> Zelouille: there was an icon at the right, that had "Menu Bar" unchecked.
<disty> Any idea, zoredache ?
<Cheri703> fun discovery: if you put in the xubuntu live usb, it gives an option to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 12.10. I chose that. It erased my quassel logs and who knows what else, as well as failing to reinstall software I had. quite annoyed. Did not choose to overwrite, chose to upgrade, and it ate my data
<Cheri703> and yes I know I *should* have backed up, but....when upgrading, one expects it to leave data in place and not completely wipe the partition
<Cheri703> so >1 year of logs and various things I'm sure I'll discover later are now gone. Luckily the majority of my stuff was on the external hard drive. Apparently it only kept my home folder intact, everything else it wiped. I'm going to suggest that quassel rethink its storage location...
<Unit193> Where does it have them now?
<Cheri703> /var/lib/quassel/ some sqlite file
<Cheri703> and apparently that gets completely wiped during an upgrade through the liveusb
<Cheri703> ok screw it, it's being weird and I can't even open up the samba configuration, I'm just going to do a full wipe and reinstall >_< not what I had planned for the evening
<Cheri703> any way to remotely monitor the installation?
<Cheri703> so I don't have to sit in the other room while it runs?
<Unit193> I do the ssh in, screen, and do-release-upgrade, but it appears that's not recommended. :P
<Cheri703> it'll be from liveUSB
<Unit193> You should technically be able to drop to a TTY, install x11vnc and use that, not done this though.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> I'll try it, thanks
<Cheri703> I just learned how to use the x11vnc to remote in before login tonight :)
<Cheri703> I'll be off quassel for a while, because that's my server :s I'll get on webchat if I need to
<bullgard4> I have got the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/. How to obtain Documentation  for the 3.2.0 kernel?
<krytarik> bullgard4, do you have that kernel installed then?
<Unit193> bullgard4: What are you trying to get exactly?
<Unit193> !info linux-doc
<ubottu> linux-doc (source: linux): Linux kernel specific documentation for version 3.5.0. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-25.39 (quantal), package size 8187 kB, installed size 26292 kB
<bullgard4> krytarik: Yes sir. And now please answer my question.
<Zelouille> SuperLag: ok, sometimes the problem is simpler that it seems. I was wrong, sorry.
<krytarik> bullgard4, if you want to find the documentation under a similar path, you'll obviously have to install that kernel's sources too.
<bullgard4> krytarik: In Xubuntu installation goes via DEB program packages.. What DEB program package do you speak about?
<krytarik> bullgard4, what Ubuntu version are you using then?
<bullgard4> krytarik: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Jan 24 2013
<bullgard4> i686 GNU/Linux
<krytarik> Well, that helps too - it's the package "linux-headers-3.2.0-37-generic" then.
<bullgard4> krytarik: No, it is not that package. It's the the package linux-source-3.2.0 which I found out in the mean time. And this package is installed. Still, there is a wrong Documentation installed.
<krytarik> Well, then have a look at its filelist here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/i386/linux-headers-3.2.0-37-generic/filelist
<SuperLag> Is there a Xubuntu version of the 13.04 beta available? or do you just have to get the standard version and install xubuntu-desktop?
<Unit193> !cdimage
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<SuperLag> excellent
<SuperLag> thank you
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Guest33894> awww im too slow
<ronalds_m> hello, just installed xfce for ubuntu, how to get language settings for it to take english in interface only?
<ronalds_m> also I want to take off the color behind icons used on xfce desktop, and blue color when I drag to select icons
<ronalds_m> maybe somebody can help with these tweaks
<well_laid_lawn> ronalds_m:  have you checked in the settings manager for language settings?
<ronalds_m> yes
<well_laid_lawn> and what happened? - I only have one language...
<ronalds_m> it shows that I'm using english
<ronalds_m> but it's my native in xfce menu
<ronalds_m> for panel and other things
<well_laid_lawn> ask again in a bit and someone that knows might be able to give an answer
<xubuntu248> hey there, I just made the jump to linux xubuntu and I opted for not allowing 3rd party during installation
<xubuntu248> how do I now install flashplayer for xubuntu please
<bullgard4> xubuntu248: Install the DEB program package »flashplugin-installer«.
<xubuntu248> thanks bullgard4....where can I find the DEB program package please
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bullgard4> Install the program »Synaptic«  by downloading the DEB program package »synaptic« and installing it. Synaptic will tell you where to find the DEB program package »flashplugin-installer«.
<buc> hi everybody
<moetunes> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<root_> anyone using a plantronics usb headset? I've got a strange issue when I plug in the headphones, they are detected, show up in audio properties but at the same time disables my mouse. All but right click...strange. But when I unplug the headphones everything is back to normal
<root_> i'll be back...logging out of root
<zeroth_> back
<baizon> zeroth_: check dmesg
<baizon> if anything strange is happening
<zeroth_> not really sure what I'm looking for. But I'm not exactly a linux expert. I'll google around and find some resources on dmesg output and how to read it
<zeroth_> am I allowed to post dmesg output here for help?
<TheSheep> zeroth_: pastebin it
<TheSheep> zeroth_: see the topic for an address for the ubuntu pastebin
<zeroth_> here is the paste if anyone wants to see if anything jumps out at them. I'm still looking around and getting familiar with the output.. http://pastebin.com/AJdeK5Yc
<zeroth_> Maybe the problem is the device is using uhci_hcd? Just a thought
<zeroth_> probably not...
<Guest26846> alright gents how does this work
<Guest26846> where do the noobs go
<TheSheep> !hi | Guest26846
<ubottu> Guest26846: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest26846> ok let me check that out first and i'll brb
<heraclitis> why am i getting an edd error when installing xubuntu?
<GridCube> edd?
<heraclitis> enhanced disk drive
<GridCube> no idea what that is, sorry
<Guest26846> I shall return, thanks
<bkos> KOUKOU
<bkos> is it an english channel ?
<GridCube> this is yes
<GridCube> what is your language bkos ?
<bkos> i'm french but no problem about english
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> in any case for your information
<GridCube> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> but you are very welcome here
<bkos> nice ! could be great to improve my english talkin with you guys :p
<TheSheep> bkos: also, there is #xubuntu-offtopic for the informal chat
<bkos> ok thanks, the installation 's done, must reboot, see you
<witiko> I'm experiencing a behavior where my xfce4 mailwatch and audio volume plugins get wrong (not reflecting the theme) icons upon restart. Latest xubuntu, does anyone know if there is a way of fixing this petty but annoying bug?
<baizon> witiko: have you tried to switch to another theme and then back to your old theme?
<witiko> I did, these two icons go unaffected
<witiko> When I add another mailwatch it respects the theme until another restart
<baizon> witiko: have you tried to clear the .cache directory?
<baizon> but back it up please
<witiko> baizon: I'll give it a go
<witiko_> Clearing the .cache folder helped. Thanks!
<baizon> witiko_: nice to hear :)
<witiko_> baizon: It must've been due to the update to 12.10 :)
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> thats often a solution :) (clearing .cache)
<ronalds_m> why can't I 200% volume on xfce?
<GridCube> because that would break your sound card
<ronalds_m> right
<ronalds_m> I installed xfce on ubuntu, it's working perfectly, but can't make sound louder
<ronalds_m> from mixer
<ronalds_m> I could do that in gnome/unity part
<GridCube> ronalds_m, that depends on each program too
<GridCube> you can get to 150% overall and 150% for each program
<GridCube> 153 in fact
<ronalds_m> yeah, but how to get those controls from standart ubuntu
<GridCube> you clic on the speaker icon, go to settings...?
<GridCube> no right clic, just clic
<ronalds_m> ...
<ronalds_m> I added gnome applet, just for having it in tray
<GridCube> why?
<ronalds_m> right click + sound preferences brings cut down ubuntu settings
<GridCube> i dont know what that is
<GridCube> neither understand why you use a gnome applet on xfce
<ronalds_m> installing xfce goodies
<GridCube> no need for that
<GridCube> its just there on the plugins indicators
<ronalds_m> mixer?
<GridCube> no... just the plugin indicator, it contains the sound indicator
<ronalds_m> dafaq
<ronalds_m> where I can see sound for individual applications
<ronalds_m> I found pulse audio mixer
<GridCube> when you open pavucontrol
<GridCube> it shows you the stream for each running application
<GridCube> it wont show you streams for non running apps
<ronalds_m> you still talking what you have
<ronalds_m> what is pavucontrol
<ronalds_m> whats interesting is that default terminal is terminator
<GridCube> ronalds_m, http://i.imgur.com/SbKE33w.png?1
<ronalds_m> I don't have plugin indicator
<ronalds_m> I'm using xfce session not xubuntu
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> why not?
<ronalds_m> I have notification area
<GridCube> if you dont have that you dont have xubuntu pretty much
<ronalds_m> I have ubuntu + xfce
<GridCube> weeeeeeell then you dont have xubuntu ronalds_m
<GridCube> thats not how it works
<ronalds_m> I have xubuntu on my second pc
<ronalds_m> that counts? :D
<GridCube> ronalds_m, there you would have the plugin indicator then
<GridCube> ronalds_m, do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and then login using a xubuntu session
<GridCube> then we will continue to help you, else, it makes no sense
<ronalds_m> ok sorry
<ronalds_m> I like plain xfce
<ronalds_m> I'm using win 2000 type and some xfce smooth theme
<GridCube> ronalds_m, you can do that on xubuntu
<ronalds_m> I'm happy right now
<GridCube> there is no difference on those points
<GridCube> right
<GridCube> well then make a launcher for pavucontrol or something
<GridCube> i cant help you more sorry
<ronalds_m> I made a louncher
<ronalds_m> for pulse audio
<ronalds_m> mixer
<GridCube> i dont know if thats the same as pavucontrol, but it might? no idea
<ronalds_m> it's interesting how apps lounch instantly on xfce, rather than waiting in unity or kde
<ronalds_m> maybe
<GridCube> ronalds_m, alt-f2 and type pavucontrol
<GridCube> see if its the same
<ronalds_m> yes
<ronalds_m> you were right about name
<GridCube> then there you  have a tab named output devices, there you can up to 150%
<ronalds_m> I have question about icon moving on desktop
<GridCube> then each running app will have a stream on the first tab when running
<GridCube> yes?
<ronalds_m>  can I make all icons move and stay the same position
<ronalds_m> similary to nautilus
<GridCube> no idea
<LJSeinfeld> Good morning -- Trying to figure out how to mount a smb (or afp) share in xubuntu.  I can access it with gigolo, but I don't know how to make it show up in the file manager (like in the mnt folder).. been googling around / trying things to no avail
<GridCube> its gvfs-backends installed LJSeinfeld
<GridCube> ?
<LJSeinfeld> yes
<GridCube> it should just be there then
<LJSeinfeld> I'm not sure to test / check if it's running.. but I did install it in my attempt to figure this out on my own last night
<LJSeinfeld> in /mnt ?
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/iV5kzOi.png
<GridCube> LJSeinfeld, ^ as show there it should just be smb:///
<holstein> i just right-clicked and clicked "open" and it opened and showed me the path
<GridCube> holstein, ?
<holstein> in gigolo.. i mounted something, and right clicked on it, and the filemanger opened it, showing the path
<LJSeinfeld> let me see here…
<GridCube> oh right
<GridCube> in my case the "Red" icon appears there, and i've never even configured a thing
<LJSeinfeld> GridCube -- so in your example, what would be the path to that drive?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: can you right click on the share? in gigolo? and click "open".. do you then see the share open a file manger?
<GridCube> smb:///WORKGROUP/SharedDirectory
<GridCube> ? maybe?
<LJSeinfeld> yep -- but I'm trying to have the drive appear as local to the file manager
<GridCube> aaaaaaa
<GridCube> thats different
<GridCube> thats a whole lot different
<LJSeinfeld> im betting..
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: mount it where you like
<LJSeinfeld> I've been trying for hours.. can't seem to get it to work
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> ^ i would just follow that, and mount it where i want
<holstein> or, just use what gigolo is setting up.. or something more permanent
<LJSeinfeld> I would like it to happen at boot, forever
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i would not use gigolo then..
<holstein> maybe just samba...
<LJSeinfeld> I'm pretty new to linux, more so to xubuntu…. so I could use a little help if you guys don't mind
<GridCube> LJSeinfeld, add it to fstab
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157128/proper-fstab-entry-to-mount-a-samba-share-on-boot
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: the only suggestion i would have is to just wait.. just use gigolo, and wait til you are more comfortable.. think about how long you used windows before you auto mounted any shares at startup
<LJSeinfeld> I have no problem with gigolo - but I need the drive to show up as local to the file system…
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: it *is*.. its in the mountpoint that gigolo is putting it
<LJSeinfeld> hmm… well, I can't find it…
<LJSeinfeld> I've looked for a hidden .gvfs folder per various google searches… nothing
<GridCube> holstein, its a smb:/// conection, not a mounted folder
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you can also mount manually.. or use one of the links above.. i personally dont use windows, and i havent setup samba in a while.. but anything is possible
<holstein> GridCube: you can mount that though, correct?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> not without smbfs
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/84494/whats-the-easiest-way-to-mount-windows-share-as-a-local-folder-in-home-director
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: smbfs is an option, correct?
<LJSeinfeld> won't install via apt -- says I should use cifs-utils (which I have installed) instead
<GridCube> LJSeinfeld, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1095294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1095294 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "Package smbfs and smbmount missing since cifs-utils-5.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> see comment 3
<LJSeinfeld> this is basically what i've been trying… can't seem to get it to work
<LJSeinfeld> let me try again
<LJSeinfeld> OK, so I created folder MediaRAID in /mnt
<LJSeinfeld> and ran sudo mount -t cifs //plex/mediaraid /mnt/MediaRAID
<LJSeinfeld> and got "error 22 invalid argument"
<GridCube> porque mount?
<GridCube> i mean, why mount?
<GridCube> wouldnt it just be sudo cifs //blah/blah/blha /bleh/bleh?
<GridCube> i have no idea of this though
<LJSeinfeld> I don't know… I'm trying to follow the example given
<LJSeinfeld> I do need it to show up at a mount point so it's local to the file system
<holstein> yeah, and i have no easy way of testing it with an actual windows install present, or i would
<LJSeinfeld> basically, I have a box that is on my LAN that needs to do work on a network share.  The programs need a path to the shared folder, so it needs to appear local
<LJSeinfeld> locally
<GridCube> wait
<GridCube> try the ip, not just plex
<LJSeinfeld> same error -- but the share does need a username and password
<LJSeinfeld> let me try the other example and see what I get
<holstein> i would have an open share, so you arent troubleshooting multiple issues at once
<LJSeinfeld> not sure how to do that on OS X
<LJSeinfeld> (which is where the drive lives)
<holstein> osx can do ssh as well, if that is easier
<LJSeinfeld> and have it show up as local  mount?
<GridCube> LJSeinfeld, make an fstab entry like this:
<GridCube> /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword  0  0
<GridCube> and try to mount it by sudo mount /media/windowsshare
<GridCube> there is an extra / at the begining of that line
<LJSeinfeld> ok .. fstab is in /etc/fstab ?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43363/how-to-auto-mount-using-sshfs
<GridCube> yes
<LJSeinfeld> so just put a line in like:
<LJSeinfeld> weird… that got blanked out…
<GridCube> yes, you put a / at the begining
<GridCube> thats an irc command
<LJSeinfeld> ahh.. right
<GridCube> add a few spaces at the beginig and type again
<GridCube> or 3 /
<GridCube> //
<LJSeinfeld> so   //plex/mediaraid  /mnt/MediaRAID cifs username=plex,password=mypassword 0 0
<GridCube> sure
<LJSeinfeld> 2 spaces between //plex/mediaraid and  /mnt…….
<GridCube> in theory, if cifs its installed, that should, maybe work
<GridCube> spaces are irrelevant, you can use tab or spaces, just no linebreaks
<LJSeinfeld> single spaces are ok too then?
<GridCube> for all that i know, yes
<GridCube> i like to use tabs
<LJSeinfeld> ok..
<LJSeinfeld> I can just append to the end of my fstab
<LJSeinfeld> ?
<holstein> i do.. just back it up, and know how to restore using a live CD
<GridCube> add a new line, put that in, hit enter to add an empty line
<GridCube> P: well, yes, what holstein said makes sense
<LJSeinfeld> Ok it's in there --- now what?
<GridCube> now save the file
<LJSeinfeld> did, ran sudo mount /mnt/MediaRAID… got error 22…
<GridCube> oh boy
<LJSeinfeld> lol… mounted network volumes automagically show up in os x under /Volumes/Blah
<LJSeinfeld> just sayin' :D
<LJSeinfeld> pulling my hair out …
<LJSeinfeld> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<LJSeinfeld> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<GridCube> ok its a kernel bug
<GridCube> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=832741
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 832741 in kernel "Always get CIFS error "mount error(22): Invalid argument" with kernel 3.4+" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/995535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995535 in util-linux (Ubuntu) ".smbcredentials not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<GridCube> you need a newer kernel
<GridCube> or an older cifs
<LJSeinfeld> how do I pull that off…
<LJSeinfeld> just was going to ask how to downgrade cifs
<GridCube> no idea
<holstein> maybe just search cifs in synaptic and step it down.. or try the ssh share
<GridCube> or try a newer kernel
<GridCube> (in my opinion your best aproach)
<holstein> GridCube: you think mainline?
<holstein> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<GridCube> that should do, its in the recommended solutions on lp
<holstein> i remember running a mainline kernel for a while, to test something
<GridCube> even thought that might break other things
<holstein> yeah... again, knowing how to boot the current kernel, and recover.. keep the kernel that you have LJSeinfeld
<LJSeinfeld> I'm gonna need a little newb-level help with this
<LJSeinfeld> maybe easier to downgrade cifs?
<LJSeinfeld> at least no chance of not booting then?
<GridCube> yeah, the problem is, dependecies are a weird topic, if you downgrade something, it might need downgraded deps, that might mean that other apps would fail and so on
<LJSeinfeld> same for moving kernel in another direction, no?
<holstein> i would try it... as long as you have a decent idea how to recover.. or just do ssh
<GridCube> P: but if its ppaed, you can ppa-purge
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43363/how-to-auto-mount-using-sshfs seems too easy
<GridCube> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56.0.12.10 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<LJSeinfeld> looking at ssh..
<Cheri703> at some point, I need some help with getting x11vnc set up, because it is NOT working pretty much at all for me :s
<LJSeinfeld> lol first example of sshfs produces a mystery file in /mnt/MediaRAID… I click it and xbuntu asks me what I'd like to try and open it with
<LJSeinfeld> … this should not have to be this difficult.
<cindylo> hello everyone
<cindylo> I got audio question
<GridCube> !ask | cindylo
<ubottu> cindylo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cindylo> anybody have an idea why my left laptop speaker has a crackling noise then playing music through it?
<GridCube> nope
<zeroth> have you tried plugging some headphones in to see if you still hear the crackling?
<zeroth> or it's blown..
<cindylo> indeed I have
<cindylo> and it works fine with headphones
<zeroth> then it's probably a driver issue.
<cindylo> where would I get a realtek linux driver then?
<zeroth> I've never had the issue..maybe someone else knows. Google would probably be quicker though.
<cindylo> yea tried google
<cindylo> and tried a solution I might have found but it didn't help
<GridCube> cindylo, have you tried other os? like on a live cd?
<GridCube> to see if its not a hardware issue?
<GridCube> on notebooks the cable that sends sound to the speakers can sometimes move or cut
<cindylo> nope not tried any other OS
<cindylo> going to take a spare laptop speaker and rip this one apart and see if the other has the same issue
<GridCube> thats under your own responsability
<cindylo> oh trust me its not the first time I have ripped this thing apart ;)
<misterjinx> does anyone know why there is no gnome-screensaver-settings package available ? i just installed gnome-screensaver but can't find a proper settings package so that i can alter any available settings accordings with my needs
<misterjinx> nor does gnome-screensaver-preferences
<baizon> misterjinx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59577/replace-xscreensaver-with-gnome-screensaver-xubuntu
<misterjinx> baizon: thanks, but that was the first place to searh for an answer to my question
<misterjinx> i added manually that file, but without gnome-screensaver-preferences it's useless
<baizon> there are no gnome-screensaver-preferences package
<baizon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-screensaver&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<misterjinx> i've seen that :(
<misterjinx> if it does not exist how one should be able to alter the settings ?
<baizon> misterjinx: your answer... http://askubuntu.com/questions/204667/making-gnome-screensaver-auto-lock-in-xfce
<baizon> misterjinx: because gnome-screensaver is combined with the gnome 3 power management
<misterjinx> ok, i see. thanks :)
<baizon> np
<xUbuntuTr> hi there
<gnoob> Hello, I wonder where I would make a small donation to Xubuntu?
<Unit193> gnoob: You can't directly to Xubuntu, but you can either donate to Ubuntu or Xfce (I think.)
<gnoob> OK
#xubuntu 2013-03-03
<packetfrog> Anyone familiar with xfce/compiz? When I switch work spaces xfce panel/desktop icons all die on me and I cant get anything to run at that point. I either have to ctrl-alt-f1 and startx or reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> packetfrog: Why not the standard composting in xfwm4?
<packetfrog> cube and wobbly windows   just trying it out
<packetfrog> It was working fine though
<packetfrog> Today it just started being stupid
<SonikkuAmerica> I heard Wobbly Windows got deprecated as of the package version released in Quantal.
<packetfrog> ?
<Maccer> Any MintMenu users? I installed raring, and MintMenu doesn't want to launch any applications except for the ones under Places and System.
<holstein> Maccer: raring? you mean 13.04?
<Maccer> Correct holstein.
<holstein> Maccer: i thought mintmenu was mint only.. do you have ubuntu or mint?
<Maccer> Ubuntu. I'm using a mint repository to get mintmenu though.
<holstein> Maccer: you are using a few things that i wouldnt.. a PPA, and the development release.. that is, i wouldnt use either of those if stability were a goal
<Maccer> I had to.
<Maccer> But I'm not looking for debian or corporate stability, so I don't care or mind.
<holstein> Maccer: nah.. you dont have to.. anyways, unfortunately, theres not much we can do to support the PPA package.. you'll need to ask the ppa maintainer.. and ask about 13.04 in #ubuntu+1
<Maccer> Actually it's not even a PPA, it's straight off their repository package.
<holstein> Maccer: sure, but "they" are who maintain it.. not us, unfortunately
<Maccer> holstein: XFCE has a good amount of MintMenu users. I ask here because I have a chance of finding some one else.
<holstein> Maccer: cool.. this is not where to ask though, since its not a xubuntu package.. you'd be better asking in the mint channels on spotchat
<metap0d> Is there an easy way to enable mp3 playback on xubuntu without downloading the entire restricted extras package?
<holstein> metap0d: install the fluendo codec
<daswort> How can i enable a delete command (like rm) in Thunars context menu?
<sp00ky> when using Spotify I am frequently running into an issue where I am unable to use the mouse to control or click on anything.  when the screen starts I see a message saying something to the extent of the pointer already being grabbed.  does anyone know how I can resolve this issue without rebooting machine?
<daswort> sp00ky~ esc doesnt work? Try xkill
<sp00ky> daswort, I don't believe I've tried esc or xkill.  I've been using alt+F2 to open xterm and kill the Spotify pid.
<xubuntu594> Hello
<xubuntu594> I need some help about installing xubuntu issue
<xubuntu594> I tried to install xubuntu with CD, and when the install completed then it won't work.
<daswort> won't work means… what?
<xubuntu690> hi all
<ronalds_m>  Transport endpoint is not connected.
<ronalds_m> how to fix without restarting?
<ronalds_m> thunar opening home folder
<ronalds_m> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94211/failed-to-open-home-directory
<Levy> hi for all !
<Levy> I'm using xUbuntu 12.10, an install kaffeine
<Levy> the version to install from ppa or ubuntu software center is 1.22
<Levy> how to downgrade kaffeine from version 1.22 to version 0.8.8 ?
<ronalds_m> how to use nautilus instead of xfdesktop?
<john_rambo> How to move the top panel to bottom ?
<Cael> if anyones about, has anyone made use of xboxdrv? im trying to setup a script that maps keyboard controlls for the Linux port of NXEngine (OpenSource Cavestory) but i cant use X11 keybindings (NXEngine wont run w/ X11 running.) so i cant use a=XK_z or anything like that.
<zobak> Hi. How can I donate Xubuntu?
<zeroth_> I read somewhere they can't make money out of xubuntu per cononical policies...
<zeroth_> Curious to know myself..I read that on the ubuntu forums by the way
<knome> 15:19  knome: suleyman, at the moment, we're not taking donations, but you can  direct the money to the xfce project, from which we directly benefit
<knome> zeroth_, ^
<zeroth_> I'm loving this distro though...the only problem i've encountered since installing is not being able to use a my usb headphones..not too bad if you ask me
<zeroth_> superfast and runs like a charm on an old dell xps m140
<zeroth_> I take that back...firefox ran like crap...I'm using seamonkey and it's sweet
<xubuntu201> Hey hey, can anyone help me with an updating problem ?
<xubuntu201> I can't seem to install any of them :P
<TheSheep> any of which?
<xubuntu201> A lang pack for mozilla firefox,  x applications, filesystem mounting tool.
<zeroth_> any know why plugging in usb headphones would cause the mouse not to work?
<zeroth_> ok, my headphones are showing up in the /usr/share/alsa/cards/USB-Audio.conf....so I was looking a little more closly and in pulsaudio volume control there is a setting under the configuration tab
<xfce> cannot change /media permission , any help ? as user just give me "read only" 12.04LTS
<xfce> even with "gksu thunar"
<zeroth_> the usb headphones were set to input so I changed to stereo output and they fired up and the mouse released so I was able to use it. Odd issue but simple in a way
<zeroth_> now the audio controls on from of the computer don't control audio....they do when not using headphones..
<xubuntu297> hi...I can't find a created file in xubuntu
<xubuntu297> I searched everywhere, "how to find created file"
<eggi67> hello
<eggi67> i installed xubuntu on a 7 years old laptop and it's very slow, just like windows xp
<eggi67> plus the touchpad's double click doesn't work, only the buttons works
<eggi67> i installed the synaptiks package but nothingh changed
<eggi67> any idea?
<chr1sto14> @eggi67 Did you try to manipulate "Mouse and Touchpad" settings?
<duelle> Hi there, I am having graphical problems for a few weeks now and I don't really now how to tackle them. Here's an example: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/screenshotqww.png/
<TheSheep> duelle: that's sub-pixel font rendering
<duelle> TheSheep: So it is meant to look like that?
<TheSheep> go to settings, appearance, fonts and in the 'sub-pixel order' select 'none'
<TheSheep> duelle: it's a trick to make the fonts look more smooth on an LCD screen, but that only works if the order of the subpixels matches
<TheSheep> duelle: yours apparently doesn't, so either change it to the right order, or disable alltogether
<duelle> TheSheep: Thanks a lot for that hint :) Worked like a charm^^ Looks much better now
<TheSheep> glad to be of help
<duelle> I'll look whether I can test the "right" order or keep it disabled at all. Thank you :)
<duelle> Seems as if none of those settings match with my LCD screen .. so i'll keep it disabled
<drc> What is the difference between the iso's on 1) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/precise/daily-live/current/ and 2) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/  ?
<knome> drc, the latter is a snapshot from a specific day that's guaranteed to work.
<drc> So, the -daily iso is basically a pre-release 12.04.3-daily ?
<knome> it is the "development version" of 12.04.3, yes.
<drc> Interesting, I never knew there was this series of iso's...thanks
<knome> those aren't meant for production, that's why there's no big fuss about them
<xubuntu839> ho appena istallato
<xubuntu839> xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> .clear
<introzen> Hello. Does anyone know why XChat starts with xubuntu? It's not in the autostartup...
<TheSheep> introzen: how are you checking?
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't have that problem
<webus> hi to all! how can i back to system state before install updates ?
<SonikkuAmerica> webus: back up the system state?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or restore to it?
<webus> SonikkuAmerica: i'm added some ppa source for my video drivers. but after i update from this source my system is crashed. video don't work
<webus> SonikkuAmerica:i want back to state then system work on standart driver. before i added ppa source
<SonikkuAmerica> webus: So you need to revert to the previous video driver.
<webus> how ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Which PPA did you add?
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you remember? If not, just head for your sources.list.
<Buildingizer> Hello ! Can you help me ?
<baizon> 23 sec :/
<xubuntu070> I don't know how to set up the wifi for my printer. The pilote is already installed and the printer works fine when attached to usb
<xubuntu070> Coming fom windows I took the installation cd for granted
<xubuntu070> if anyone can help it would be great
<xubuntu070> anyone???
<knome> !patience | xubuntu070
<ubottu> xubuntu070: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cheri703> xubuntu070: give it a bit, also providing as much info as possible would be great. what brand/model of printer?
<Cheri703> have you searched for drivers or any forum posts about it?
<knome> xubuntu070, especially the part to be able to search elsewhere too
<xubuntu070> epson stylus sx235W
<xubuntu070> searched...but I don't really understand any of it....I am a COMPLETE newbie to Linux
<xubuntu070> I know my IP adress as well
<Cheri703> did you go to printers >add printer > find network printer ?
<Cheri703> did you get the driver from epson?
<Cheri703> sometimes they'll walk you through the wifi setup, my canon one does?
<Cheri703> *-?
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147775/installation-of-wifi-epson-sx235w-4in1-printer-scanner-on-ubuntu-12-04-64-b
<knome> there's a tutorial that looks pretty complete and it's for the exact same model
<xubuntu070> got the driver through xubuntu when I plugged usb cable
<knome> and it's been confirmed, so it should work
<xubuntu070> I'll check it out...thanks
<knome> xubuntu070, just making sure... are you using xubuntu 12.04 or later?
<xubuntu070> like I stated... I just can't get the wifi part
<xubuntu070> xubuntu 12.04, will check out link...thanks again in advance
<Android001> Hi - I get a "disconnected from plymouth" error when booting and no gui. I'm talking from irssi in a tty right now - could anyone please help me?
<crazyharry> how can I add Xubuntu to my software sources , what is the link deb ... ?
<knome> crazyharry, are you saying you have installed ubuntu, but now want to use the xubuntu desktop?
<crazyharry> yes
<crazyharry> I am having trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 due to display issues
<knome> crazyharry, installing the package xubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu repository installs the xubuntu desktop
<knome> crazyharry, (along with all dependencies and applications that are usually shipped with xubuntu)
<crazyharry> what do I add to software repository
<crazyharry> it cant find package xubuntu-desktop
<knome> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.162 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<knome> enable universe if it's not enabled
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<David-A> crazyharry: it should already be in the software center (of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, etc)
<crazyharry> lemme see how to enable universe
<crazyharry> ok got it
<crazyharry> yeah they were opted out
<crazyharry> ok I am directly doing install xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<crazyharry> ok finished, now its asking for partial upgrade
<xubuntu881> Hey there, I'm hitting an error in the Xubuntu install process. I took a pic of the screen here http://i.imgur.com/88QP75C.jpg -- Any tips?
<crazyharry> I installed Xubuntu Desktop, but it still asking to upgrade to 12.04.2 LTS Ubunutu
<crazyharry> I only want to upgrade Xubuntu
<David-A> xubuntu881: that looks like a kernel crash.
<David-A> xubuntu881: tell us what computer you have, and what ubuntu .iso you have downloaded and from where.
<Unit193> Kernel panic, yes it is.
<xubuntu881> David-A: Unit193: It's a Dell Dimension E310
<xubuntu881> I'm installing Xubuntu 12.10 32bit
<xubuntu881> Used unetbootin
<xubuntu881> I made a post here as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121966
<xubuntu881> I'm trying now with acpi=off as a shot in the dark
<David-A> xubuntu881: very good problem description :)    I don't know how to help :(
<LJSeinfeld> Hello Room -- I'm trying to figure out how to launch Transmission (gui version) from a shell script when my VPN comes up.  I can launch transmission from the command line by running "transmission-gtk" no problem.  But when I try to call it from a script it complains with  "(transmission-gtk:2823): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"..
#xubuntu 2014-02-24
<Newbie44> can some help,  Im tring to  install amd-app.sh  but keeps say 32bit system found
<Newbie44> please download and install x86 package
<Newbie44> I downloaded the 32bit linux package from amd, not sure why I am getting this error
<Newbie44> anyone
<knome> Newbie44, did you install the 64-bit xubuntu?
<Newbie44> no i downloaded 32 bit
<knome> right, do you have the 64-bit version of amd-app.sh?
<Newbie44> ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso    this is 32 bit  i believe and i made sure i download 32 from amd
<knome> Newbie44, to be honest, if you aren't able to get past through simple things like this, actually being able to mine bitcoins might be a bit over your ability
<knome> Newbie44, it's been told to you before, you are probably on the way of breaking your pc
<Newbie44> lol
<knome> Newbie44, or at least ending up with an unusable state, where you aren't able to recover it yourself
<knome> Newbie44, i'm serious.
<Newbie44> YEs sir i realize what i may do. I am here asking for help. can u maybe suggest what i try again
<knome> Newbie44, the answer is: make sure you have the same architecture for xubuntu and the amd tool. if you did that, and it doesn't work, it's probably no good to try to force it, especially if you don't know what you are doing
<Newbie44> ok is it ok if I delete all, and try using ubuntu , instead of xubuntu
<knome> you will end up with the same hurdles
<Newbie44> Ok its worth a shot.
<knome> it's not really.
<Newbie44> Im gonna redue it.thanks
<AussieDownUnder> So, how do I make the light-locker be the default screen lock screen & also configure it? As opposed to the xscreensaver lock screen?
<knome> i understand why it isn't, you don't understand why it is
<knome> AussieDownUnder, remove xscreensaver.
<knome> AussieDownUnder, there's a tool called light-locker-settings incoming for 14.04.
<AussieDownUnder> knome, so any drawbacks if I remove xscreensaver? Will I lose screen savers all together?
<knome> AussieDownUnder, yeah, the graphical ones.
<AussieDownUnder> knome, also I'm pretty sure I installed light-locker & ran it in a terminal but it just never worked after a restart so I gave up.
<AussieDownUnder> knome, so say I go remove x screen saver, how would I properly configure light-locker to take over? And not sure what you mean about the screensaver, I do want my screen to go blank after 2 minutes & the screen go into stand by, then after 5 mins the screen shuts off. Does light-locker do this. I shall go google a bit more
<AussieDownUnder> knome, sorry duckduckgo* I mean, google is evil.
<knome> light-locker can do that
<knome> https://launchpad.net/light-locker-settings
<knome> AussieDownUnder, just removing xscreensaver should do it. if that doesn't work, you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure light-locker'
<AussieDownUnder> knome, gonna restart now.
<AussieDownUnder> knome, easier than I thought, all I had to do last time was remove the xscreensaver lol.
<ash_m> I assume the follow are my partitions, can some explain what these are exactly?: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cV32bFQd
<ash_m> I installed xubuntu 13.10 to a 8GB flash drive
<ash_m> the x-gui installer didn't prompt me to select partitions
<newbie44> when i run   ./configure --enable-scrypt --enable-opencl   I get missing required libcurl dev
<newbie44> how do i reinstall this
<newbie44> anyone
<knome> ash_m, they are system partitions (on ram), nothing to worry about
<knome> ash_m, the filesystem's that do not start with a slash aren't hard drive partitions
<newbie44> can u give some suggestion knome
<knome> newbie44, install the development libraries. you are reading that command from a tutorial, it should also tell you what you need to install in order to get it working.
<newbie44> tutorial doesnt explain the dev libraries, Can I find get more info elsewhere?
<knome> newbie44, you need the libcurl development libraries.
<newbie44> Yes ive been searching but cant figure it out?  sorry
<audictive> sudo apt-cache search libcurl | grep dev
<newbie44> well again im stuck, With no luck
<newbie44> i have the lastest version of curl ,
<audictive> like knome said, you need libcurl development libraries
<xubuntu232> gdm should be installed on a new 13.10 install yes?
<knome> xubuntu232, nope, lightdm
<xubuntu232> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" gives lightdm is not installed...
<xubuntu232> installing lightdm now
<knome> xubuntu232, right, that's weird, should be installed by default
<xubuntu232> my issue is getting no desktop on login. just blank cursor blinking and no terminal access
<xubuntu232> given choice of gdm/lightdm which should i pick?
<knome> xubuntu232, lightdm is what xubuntu ships be default
<knome> xubuntu232, though i'm not sure if that's related to your issue
<knome> worth installing lightdm and checking if that fixes, though
<xubuntu232> thats what i've been reading.I was even able to edit the lightdm.conf. but still returned "lightdm not installed"
<xubuntu232> upacking lightdm now
<cubed_root> anyone ever install mac4lin?  it comes with a .sh script but no instructions. i'm just concerned it might screw up my current xubuntu & gnome environments
<starrats> I do have Xubuntu 14.04 per your command you gave me and I spent quite a bit of time update/upgrade/dist-upgrade on the cli.  It was awesome to watch everything go by, lol!
<starrats> Unit193 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<starrats> :)
<xubuntu232> installed lightdm and rebooted still just blinking cursor?
<starrats> there was a slight bug tho and I tried to put it on launchpad per the comps request but for some strange reason the pw wasn't accepted and I created a new pw but i still couldn't get on. the bug had to do with the desktop didn't load up right I belieddve what the message said, this was after all the epdate/upgrade and dist-upgrade
<starrats> no blinking cursor, if you are rtalking to me
<starrats> sorry about my spelling, hope you understand Unit193
<ash_m> sorry for not responding knome
<ash_m> I wasn't paying attention to the room after awhile.
<ash_m> but I really appreciate the input :)
<knome> no problem
<zsw__> so im trying to wach a movie and every 5 minuets or so the screen locks what do i have to do to make that stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<knome> zsw__, calm down.
<zsw__> i am calm what do you mean?
<knome> no need for ten exclamation marks
<zsw__> oh ok
<zsw__> so what do i do
<Unit193> Disable the screensaver?
<zsw__> i dont have a screensver
<Unit193> So what lock screen do you see?   What software are you using?
<zsw__> i figure out thanks.
<Enias> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Xubuntu 13.10 on an existing fakeraid setup, and after selecting the proper partitions and telling it to install, I'm met with a prompt that's nothing but ????
<miseria> "crimen legal es diabolico; crimen ilegal es satanico. ¿donde esta el terrorista?: hay uno, es inmortal y se llama tiempo" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<Noskcaj> Enias, try #ubuntu
<Noskcaj> Most non xubuntu specific questions are better to ask there
<Enias> Appreciated.
<Unit193> Enias: Not at a busybox prompt or such?
<Enias> Nope. It's just a prompt that appears after hitting install. It's just a bunch of ???s.
<Enias> Then the installer resets itself and it's right back to where it was.
<cfhowlett> Enias, did you md5sum check the ISO?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Enias> Hmm.. I'll do that.
<Enias> Huh, I figured it out. Haha.
<Enias> The installer was trying to default it to a logical partition when it needed to be extended.
<Enias> Corrected that and the installer continued.
<cfhowlett> Enias, nicely done!
<Unit193> Enias: Ubiquity or text based Debian Installer?
<Enias> Ubiquity.
<Enias> Let's just hope it don't nuke my raid. :P
<Enias> oooo... Wait. Haha, when does ubiquity install grub?
<Unit193> At the end.
<Enias> If I picked something else and told it where to install grub, can I perhaps change it before that point?
<Enias> Or will it automatically set up a dual boot option?
<Enias> hm, it failed to install grub anyway.
<Enias> regardless of what I told it, it wanted to install it on /dev/sda/ which is not where it was supposed to go..
<cfhowlett> Enias, you can select where grub goes
<cfhowlett> Enias, that is the default but you can override it
<Enias> I did previously but had a second though on it's location.  I had told it to install on one of the mappers it provided, but it tried to do dev/sda anyway.
<Enias> If gparted is telling the truth though, xubuntu installed on the mapped partition I selected..
<Enias> So I should be able to just manually install grub still, and point it to that partition right?
<cfhowlett> *should*   :)
<xubuntu289> how do i uninstall xubuntu
<xubuntu289>  how do i open downloads how do i change my bios how do i check system settingfs
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu289> why cant i format disks  why casnt i install windows 7 seems  i have been hijacked
<cfhowlett> for installing windows go to #windows
<cfhowlett> and of course you weren't hijacked
<xubuntu769> i just ran my first xubuntu install without an internet connection.... anything i should be doing now that i've got it online? I'm worried that I dont have the right video card drivers
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-restricted-extras will get your video codes
<xubuntu769> i don't understand
<cfhowlett> software center: restricted extras.  install.
<Unit193> xubuntu769: As far as Video Drivers, check in Settings Manager -> Additional Drivers
<Unit193> xubuntu289: Insert Windows disk, boot off of that (F10, F11, F12, Esc, etc, it varies), install?  But other than that, ##windows will be your best bet, yes.
<xubuntu157> hello, and good morning from Greece!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu157, greetings
<xubuntu289> so how do i uninstall zxubuntu
<xubuntu157> thanks <cfhowlett>
<cfhowlett> xubuntu289, install windows.  it'll over-write the existing OS
<xubuntu289> no it dont
<xubuntu289> i now need a medioa driver which i cant locate
<xubuntu157> I was trying a couple of days to change my cursor theme in Xbuntu (Xfce desktop) without success. It seems bugy...any ideas?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu157, *seems buggy*?
<xubuntu289> i wish i would of loaded xubuntu13.1 beside wiondows 7
<xubuntu157> <cfhowlett>embarassed?
<xubuntu769> cfhowlett... cheers... much appreciated
<xubuntu289> its totally buggy screwed up[ bios harshly now computer freezes any ideas
<Sir_Leto> hi
<Sir_Leto> Is anyone else having problems with ubuntu freezing after login?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu289> i now have been hyjacked byxubuntu and c ant load windows 7
<Unit193> xubuntu157: Settings Manager -> Appearance -> Icons
<Sir_Leto> bootrepair?
<xubuntu289> my shoes are fine
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>nothing happens!
<Unit193> xubuntu289: No you haven't, from what you said you overwrote windows, so just install windows and you'll be fine (if that's indeed what you want)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu289, you have NOT been hijacked.  you started an installation process without doing proper research and now you blame the OS
<Unit193> xubuntu157: What version?
<xubuntu769> thanks again cf... great support guys... thanks... and with my abundance of ignorance i'm sure i'll be back soon... probably very soon
<Unit193> I can change it here in 13.10 with no issues.
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>Xbuntu 13.10...
<xubuntu289> 13.1 thanks for input
<Unit193> xubuntu157: What icon theme?  How did you install it?
<xubuntu289> burnt c d
<xubuntu289> xburn fromn friends laptop
<xubuntu289> should i download from site
<xubuntu157> <Unitt193>Settings manager--->Appereance---->Icons---->elementary xfce
<Unit193> Sir_Leto: Can you explain a bit more perhaps?  Logs?
<Sir_Leto> How would I get these logs? it disconnects from the internet and the keyboard and mouse stop working, but the screen still animates
<Unit193> xubuntu157: The Elementary Xfce themes don't have a major difference, try installing tango and switching to that (some applications will need to be restarted before that'll take effect.)
<Sir_Leto> I can usean older kernel
<xubuntu289> does any body out there figure i should download load xubuntu from ther e site since 13.1 i have now is buggy
<holstein> xubuntu289: its not buggy here..
<holstein> xubuntu289: you should elaborate about your hardware, and the bugginess you are experiencing
<cfhowlett> xubuntu289, what you've reported doesn't suggest buggy.  It suggest you're randomly doing things that cause issues
<xubuntu289> sir leto has same thing as i do
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>I switched to "Humanity" nothing happens either...should I reboot?
<holstein> xubuntu289: then, use an older kernel
<Sir_Leto> xubuntu289, use kernel 3.11.0-14-generic, that's the one that works for me right now
<holstein> xubuntu289: could be something about the way a newer kernel is conflicting with your hardware configuration
<Sir_Leto> xubuntu289, do you have amd graphics?
<Sir_Leto> what motherboard do you have?
<Unit193> xubuntu157: Shouldn't have to, and I just checked, that one is a bit different.
<xubuntu289> \what should i do
<Sir_Leto> use another kernel
<xubuntu289> acer aspire e500
<holstein> xubuntu289: have you booted the older kernel? i read 2 suggestions above for that..
<Sir_Leto> hmm
<Sir_Leto> we have entirely different hardware but have the same issue, Unit193 I booted using an older kernel, where should I look for logs?
<xubuntu289> my bios needs upgrade apparently to sytop freezing
<holstein> xubuntu289: likely not the issue
<cfhowlett> xubuntu289, wrong
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>this is wierd! so many efforts just to change a cursor theme...any other ideas? how to change it permanetly?
<Unit193> Sir_Leto: Generally in /var/log/
<Unit193> xubuntu157: Curser?  You said icon theme earlier.  Alright, then settings manager -> Mouse
<xubuntu289> im talking about uninstalling
<holstein> xubuntu289: uninstalling what?
<xubuntu289> xubuntu13.1
<holstein> xubuntu289: you dont need to uninstall any operating system.. you just wipe the partition
<xubuntu289> how
<holstein> xubuntu289: xubuntu 13.10*
<xubuntu289> gpart
<holstein> xubuntu289: how do you "uninstall xubuntu" ? i would just install whatever i want overtop of it..
<xubuntu289> i tried it didnt worek
<holstein> xubuntu289: you tried what and what didnt do what?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu289, this ^^^ as I suggested 10 minutes ago.  We're going in circles
<xubuntu289> fu
<holstein> xubuntu289: be as specific as possible for the volunteers, please
<Sir_Leto> Unit193, kern.log?
<Unit193> Sir_Leto: xorg.log, syslog, and perhaps dmesg.0 or .1
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>I didn't say icon...I said mouse. The mouse change does not work...
<Unit193> xubuntu157: If I switch it to the red theme, as soon as the mouse leaves that window it goes red.
<Unit193> It seems that doesn't take effect right away on all windows, so might want to logout and back in.
<Sir_Leto> Unit193, so look through them for errors, or pastebin/dropbox them?
<Unit193> I'd check for errors.
<Unit193> Sir_Leto: If it's at bootup, you can remove the  quiet splash  boot options.
<Sir_Leto> It freezes after automatically logging in. Technically it's not frozen because the items in my panels are still animating and the system responds to the powerbutton being pressed
<Sir_Leto> the network disconnects and the keyboard lights don't function
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>that's right. The change does  not apply to all the characteristics of the mouse theme...
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>bye for now...I have to leave. I will look into it. Thanks for your interest...
<Unit193> xubuntu157: The other themes may not be complete, I might try chameleon-cursor-theme if I were you.
<Unit193> (Actually might look at it being me, screenshots looked nice.)
<xubuntu157> <Unit193>I tried everything...after changing many mouse theme, I've got the same behaviour, bye for now
<xubuntu157> exit
<Unit193> Erm, it's animated...
<ash_m> I can't believe I can't get my ethernet port to work on this computer
<ash_m> I did not have this problem on 2 weeks ago, but I reinstalled the OS because I sorta totally messed it up during an upgrade
<xubuntu290> hi
<Miltos> Hi ppl again: I've logged in with my name now...I was talking about the mouse settings before. I was trying a couple of day to change mouse theme without success.  For exampleoOnly a part of it changed the pointer always remain the same
<Miltos> Anyone tried this? It simple in Ubuntu...but in Xubunt it seems buggy! Any suggestions...
<cfhowlett> Miltos, I'm 12.04 and it works without issue for me.
<Miltos> <cfhowlett>xbuntu 13.1 has this problem...
<Sysi> you could try selecting the cursor theme with update-alternatives
<Miltos> <sysi>update-alternatives do not work either, I've tried this...
<Sysi> did you log out after that?
<Sysi> Miltos: btw, just type start of a nick and then press tab
<Miltos> Sysi: thanks
<Miltos> cfhowlett: Any solution to this problem? any ideas? cause the configuration of the desktop for some ppl is important. The easyness for it makes their choise for the OS they are using...(and of course the money):-)
<Miltos> Sysi: yes I always logout and login after making changes to Xbuntu. No luck though with the change of cursro theme. This should be an old problem as far as I can remember with Xubuntu. It appeared again? Can anyone confirm with 13.1?
<Miltos> I've just google "change mouse theme in Xubunt" and it turned some pages with instructions how to change mouse theme. Everything I tried didn't work.Just a pain...for a minor change in such rich environment?
<likevel> that's easy. go to http://xfce-look.org and find a theme that you like. extract it to /usr/share/icons/ and chose your new theme from settings -> mouse and touchpad
<Miltos> likevel: do you think that theme settings will work?
<ravasz> hy everyone
<ravasz> need some help
<starrats> ask your question.
<starrats> someone here should be able to help you
<ravasz_> y want to install line on xubuntu but when y install wine som wird message apear and y can do nothing
<ravasz_> there's no forward or back....the nessage apears on termminal
<ravasz_> somebody please
<ravasz_> help
<koegs> ravasz_: what did you do?
<ravasz_> y install wine
<ravasz_> but it doesn't work
<koegs> so you used the software center or what command?
<ravasz_> firs y download line for windows
<ravasz_> then y instal winw...sudo apt-get install wine
<koegs> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25493
<ravasz_> aha
<ravasz_> whit wget command
<ravasz_> ?
<koegs> no, appdb says you need to install vcrun2008 via winetricks
<ravasz_> and how do y do this instalation
<ravasz_> y mean commands
<koegs> did you open the link?
<ravasz_> sory y'm new on this
<ravasz_> yp link open
<Miltos> I am looking for a way to change my theme cursor in Xubuntu. Any suggestions? I've googled it and the info do not make any differences...
<koegs> Miltos: copy the folder to /usr/share/icons/, change it in the settings-menu and change the name in /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<Miltos> koegs: I've done this thing exactly. No results...
<serranellus> hi, geeks! Is there anybody so gentle to explain me how to get a working avi files reproduction? I've tried with Parole, GXine, VLC, Mplayer, but none of them repriduces but the audio, the screen remaining black...
<xubuntu516> serranellus: did you try with other OSes?
<serranellus> on that notebook there was ubuntu and puppy linux and I had never had such problems
<serranellus> thx xubuntu516
<xubuntu516> are you able to upload one of these? sb can try on his own.
<serranellus> could it represent an issue the fact that I installed DeVeDe, which comes with libavdev-extras-53 instead of libavdev53? Anyway I replaced the first lib with the sexond one, since they are not compatible
<serranellus> sb?
<xubuntu516> maybe something is wrong with graphic driver?
<serranellus> it could be but i don't know how to check that, however the lack seems to involve the avi fiìes only...
<Sysi> only .avi but every .avi?
<xubuntu516> but avi is only container. How about the actual video format inside it?
<serranellus> hi Sysi, I've tried with two xvid
<serranellus> I am trying now with an other kind of avi
<xubuntu516> Maybe if you install some program which comes with it's own libraries, you can make sure where is the problem?
<serranellus> of course, for example?
<Sysi> if you start vlc from command line and then open the video, do you get some error?
<knome> serranellus, have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<serranellus> i installed xine with that purpose... Now i install vlc again and try from command line
<serranellus> yes, tnx knome
<serranellus> xubuntu516, Sysi, knome, this is vlc command line result:
<serranellus2> xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo YUV format 434d5658 (VIA)
<serranellus2> a d then: main imput error ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP)PCR is called too late (pts_delay increased to 300 ms)
<serranellus2> and
<serranellus2> so, does it tell you anything?
<serranellus2> I get also: avi demux error: no key frame set for track 1
<serranellus2> invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B fra es detected
<serranellus2> fraMes detected
<serranellus2> so? xubuntu516 Sysi knome
<serranellus2> update: also the ogg videos don't work
<serranellus> Hi again, Sysi knome
<dean0null> my startxfce4.log file is increasing in size by about 3mb per second
<dean0null> anyone have an idea how to stop that?
<dean0null> it got up to 132gb
<serranellus> Hi, since I cannot fix the problem of the black screen in reproducting every kind of video, I wish to reinstall xubuntu. May I perform a backup of all the settings of mine? How to do that? thx
<Newbie44> Hey guys ./configure --enable-scrypt --enable-opencl is giving me the  error Missing libcurl dev... How/where can i install this
<knome> Newbie44, you've been told you need to install the development libraries for libcurl
<Newbie44> Yes but i spent hours trying to figure it out.  I can not find out anywhere how to do it
<Newbie44> This is why i am here
<Sysi> !find libcurl4-dev
<ubottu> Found: libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-nss-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev
<slickymaster-job> Newbie44: try: sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<Newbie44> will do
<xubuntu979> i'm totally new so be gentle... v. 12.10 have drivers for xfx r9 290?
<xubuntu979> hello?
<bazhang> for mining?
<bazhang> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<newbie44> can i ask  a question regarding some error i get when install the amd catalyst driver.. in the log file is says Build failed with reutrn vaule 2
<newbie44> how do i go about trying to resolve this.
<tsaavik> Anyone elses chrome fonts go wonky after upgrading to google-chrome-stable 33.0.1750.117-1?
<newbie44> knome:  can u suggest anything
<newbie44> anyone?
<cfhowlett> newbie44, patience
<newbie44> ok
<cfhowlett> newbie44, this issue is not specifically xubuntu.  ask in #ubuntu to get more eyes on it.
<xubuntu522> .
<xubuntu522> hey
<xubuntu363> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<genii> Unit193: I always imagine that you're wearing a cowboy hat when you say that ;)
<Unit193> Never know, I could be.
<genii> Very true
<ali1234> does anyone have a reliable way to make thunar crash in the slice allocator?
<ali1234> anyone even seen this crash?
<ali1234> someone here must have... it's getting reported 100 times per day
<xubuntu162> hi
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu162
<ubottu> xubuntu162: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu668> how to wake on lan
<xubuntu668> i have a g box sigma
<Unit193> !info wakeonlan
<ubottu> wakeonlan (source: wakeonlan): Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters. In component main, is optional. Version 0.41-11 (saucy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<xubuntu668> how to enable?
<xubuntu668> i have a gbox sigma
<slickymaster> xubuntu668: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Set_up_Wake-On-Lan_(Ubuntu)
<xubuntu668> nothing on that page, but i goggled it and was unable to follow. i'm new
<xubuntu668> i cannot find in in my computers bios
<bekks> If there is no sign of Wake On Lan in your BIOS, your computer is not capable of waking on LAN activity.
#xubuntu 2014-02-25
<cubed_root> am i right in saying the basic components of a distribution are the desktop environment and the utilities and GUI-based software packaged with it?
<knome> and the core.
<cubed_root> the gnu/linux kernel?
<fibz_> and default settings
<cubed_root> so initially installed xubuntu, and i'm running gnome right now, is there any desktop env that i can't install over my ubuntu core?
<knome> cubed_root, kernel, package management and stuff
<knome> cubed_root, nope, not really
<cubed_root> wow, very cool
<cubed_root> ok thanks
<knome> (the ones that aren't in the repositories are harder to install though, but it's doable)
<Unit193> But not supportable here.
<knome> true, but that wasn't the question ;)
<cubed_root> so i think lin4mac or whatever it's called falls under that --  you have to download and run .sh scrpt
<cubed_root> was just reading http://www.howtogeek.com/177213/linux-isnt-just-linux-8-pieces-of-software-that-make-up-linux-systems/
<cubed_root> pretty cool summary
<cubed_root> great site too
<ali1234> don't forget init and coreutils
<ali1234> the full list that you need for a complete system would be: kernel, libc, init, coreutils, package manager, display server, session manager, desktop environment, applications
<cubed_root> thanks ali1234
<rawfodog> pulseaudio doesnt seem to like skype very much, how do I change it ?
<xubuntu474> hello all
<Taicho> Is anyone familiar with using Xubuntu on Dell Latitude laptops? I need some help with enabling the internal wifi
<Unit193> Can you give more details.
<Unit193> s/./?/
<xubuntu749> day 0 of xubuntu life starts now :)
<Unit193> Congrats.
<xubuntu749> still in the installer. they have a little IRC client while you wait haha
<xubuntu749> language packs are taking forever...
<xubuntu749> i take it xubuntu specific stuff won't be quite as quick to download as ubuntu mainline stuff ?
<Unit193> (Not so helpful here, only know English. :D )
<Unit193> xubuntu749: Why not?  Same exact repos.
<Unit193> Also all on disk.
<xubuntu749> righto. i'm using the usb stick installer...
<Taicho> I have a latitude D630 that came with Xubunt 12.04 preloaded on it and the wifi was recognized under network manager without extras and just a couple days ago it stopped being recognized, even with live discs
<xubuntu749> i7 3730, 240gb ssd... should be nice :)
<xubuntu749> 3770
<Unit193> Taicho: Can you   lspci  it and tell me the chipset?
<Taicho> intel 3945A/B/G
<Unit193> Hardware switch isn't set to off?
<Unit193> Err.
<Unit193> < Unit193> Hardware switch isn't set to off?   Also, have you checked "Additional Drivers" with a lan connection plugged in?
<Taicho> haven't been able to yet, using a cell modem on another comp
<Taicho> an no, it's set to on, usually is
<Algalon> graphics seem kinda sketchy during install.  occasional stutters
<Unit193> Taicho: So you can't check that?  I have no idea with that card, only had to mess with broadcom.
<Unit193> Algalon: Settings Manager -> Additional Drivers  and see if you have a graphics card to install after?
<Taicho> not at this time, no way to get it online
<Algalon> Unit193: kk will check after install, thanks
<Algalon> what's the best way to work off a digital ocean droplet? sshfs ?
<KoSoVaR> Hi all - has anyone attempted installing Xubuntu (or replacing a current GPU) with a new Maxwell based NVIDIA 750TI?
<KoSoVaR> I'm unable to load Xubuntu Live or install it with a 750ti
<Algalon> tha'ts the new nvidia chip that just came out right?
<Algalon> maxwell?
<Unit193> Algalon: "Work off of" being file storage?  ownCloud if you're into that, sshfs, rsync, or something else even, yep.
<KoSoVaR> yes
<Algalon> KoSoVaR: best of luck good sir :)
<KoSoVaR> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_maxwell_benchmarks&num=1
<KoSoVaR> hah
<Taicho> ok, it's a broad com chip (BCM4311) 802.11B/G rev 01
<Unit193> Taicho: Ah, missed that somehow.  That makes it easier for me.
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Algalon> KoSoVaR: i want to pick one of those up, staying with my 560 ti at the moment. (i'm a total noob btw.. i am still in the installer's irc client myself)
<Unit193> Download the linked gz file, install fwcutter from the disk, point fwcutter at the gz file.
<Taicho> thanks for the point out…..will check back after successful install of it after a clean install
<Algalon> rebooting... hope to see you on the other side...
<cubed_root> anyone know if developer resources (node.js installation, eclipse, spring) would be affected by installing new desktops on top of xubuntu (i've done this on another laptop but it doesn't have anything on it yet)
<Unit193> Algalon: Guess it worked.
<Algalon> Hey
<Algalon> just got done with updates...
<Algalon> the video is still kinda of wonky. i have 2 cards (3x monitors @ 1080p)...
<Algalon> i looked for the settings you mentioned
<Algalon> and it only seemed to list my crappier card (GT610 powers 1 screen, 560TI the other 2)
<Algalon> getting weird artifacting on the GT610 screen as it is. it doesn't look like it took using the nvidia binary for the secondary card either.. goign to try applying it again..
<Algalon> tried to apply again and that window seems to have locked up... can drag it but the scroll bars don't work. buttons are grayed out.. it asked me for a password and after entering it went to this state...
<Algalon> brb
<Algalon> did a reboot to see if that's what it needed. while it still is not showing a proprietary driver in use it actually does somethign different when i hit apply and enter my password this time.  it brought up a progress bar where the buttons were though it seems to be stuck
<Algalon> i can't believe i made it back to irc... my screens are jumbled around and the one with my taskbars is completelyt blank... >< i don't know how to get to the settings to even turn it off to get my panels back lol...
<Algalon> fortunately i had a home folder icon on this screen i was able to launch bash and xhcat from...
<xubuntu038> i'm new... new install 12.04 on 8gb usb... trying to install r9 290 drivers... ran out of space... how do i see where the space went?
<KoSoVaR> how did you download them xubuntu038
<KoSoVaR> through a browser?
<xubuntu038> yes
<KoSoVaR> most likely in your /home/$username/Downloads folder
<KoSoVaR> open up a terminal
<KoSoVaR> type cd ~/Downloads
<xubuntu038> i deleted the zip there
<fibz_> df -h
<xubuntu038> just found that
<KoSoVaR> you can type ls -lah
<xubuntu038> says i have 2 none one of which is 1.5g
<KoSoVaR> it will show you files in megabytes
<AussieDownUnder> If I wanted to print off some of the xubuntu flyers & drop them in letter boxes or stick them up at community buildings would that be alright?
<KoSoVaR> don't you think that's kinda like asking...
<KoSoVaR> nevermind.
<xubuntu038> is 4.4gig enough space for my /
<Taicho> hey, i tried out the info from that link, but it didn't help at all
<xubuntu038> anyone know where i can delete some non essential stuff to make room to finish my install fo 12.04
<xubuntu038> please help... i don't want to run this stupid install again
<AussieDownUnder> How man o/s's do you have on the hard drive that you're installing on? And how big was the partition you made for 12.04?
<AussieDownUnder> So you installed xubuntu on a usb stick?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am trying to do clive URL but its giving me an error: rror: no match: sequence
<Sohail-Ahmed> 	(in cleanup) cannot access `DESTROY' field in class clive::Video at /usr/share/perl5/clive/App.pm line 106
<Sohail-Ahmed> any ideas? or workaround?
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, under the creative commons license - yes.  see spreadubuntu.org for ideas
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, note: dropping things in people's mailbox is a violation in the USA unless you are a mail delivery person.
<well_laid_lawn> he has aussie in his name heh
<AussieDownUnder> cfhowlett, I'm not sure they're that strict here unless you're dropping offensive or dangerous material but now you mention I should check first. But if it's fine for a heap of religious groups to fill my box with junk, advertising companies to fill my box with junk, home businesses to fill my box (not ride part) with junk then I'm sure people will more appreciate a flyer for a free o/s then all of the previous mentioned lol
<shineworld> Hi, sorry if a silly question but I'm a newbie with linux. I would like to use some new feature in LibreOffice 4.0 but my XUbuntu 12.04LTS is still to 3.5.x. also after an update. What is the right way to update it to 4.0 ? Thank you for reply.
<cfhowlett> shineworld, you can download the .deb file directly from libreoffice then so sudo dpkg -i filenamehere.deb to install   (or see the README  install instructions from the website).
<cfhowlett> and NOT an silly question at all.
<shineworld> Ok for tips :) thank you
<Sysi> you maybe should use a ppa, that way you get updates too
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<shineworld> ah ppa.... in this way ? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0
<shineworld> After that the system say me: "Not all updates can be installed"
<MitaKushimi> hello
<cfhowlett> shineworld, PPA? ...
<cfhowlett> shineworld, absolutely NOT needed or recommended.
<cfhowlett> shineworld, go back to the download page, select the linux-deb version and use the .torrent for main installer and built-in help files
<Sysi> cfhowlett: well either you keep your libreoffice up-to-date or ppa maintainer does
<Sysi> that particular one looks somewhat reliable, I don't think random deb is better with upgrades than a ppa
<cfhowlett> Sysi, true but no need to ppa for updates.  regular application of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       will do the trick
 * cfhowlett agrees to agree to disagree
<Sysi> cfhowlett: no, if there is no repository to upgrade libreoffice from, unless installing that deb adds one, in which case it's better
<Unit193> Pretty sure the Ubuntu Libreoffice team keeps the PPAs rolling, so they'd likely know packaging better than the programmers of libreoffice.
<shineworld> but what is right PPA address for libreoffice 4 and xubuntu 12.04LTS ?
<shineworld> there are so much in net
<koegs> there is only one official, shineworld
<Sysi> ppa:libreoffice/ppa will get you the newest one
<shineworld> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0 ?
<cfhowlett> shineworld, ONE and it doesn't care that you're on xubuntu or what version.  "linux" is sufficient
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<shineworld> ah sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<shineworld> ok
<shineworld> sorry my first times with linux
<Sysi> I recommend adding the general ppa and using the newest one
<xubuntu880> hi
<xubuntu880> i am looking for help with configuration xubuntu LTS
<xubuntu880> anyone can help me?
<fibz_> with what?
<xubuntu880> i was using kde before
<xubuntu880> for a wile
<xubuntu880> there was great feature
<xubuntu880> like, when i drag the top bar of the window
<xubuntu880> and hit on the top corner, than that window fullfill 1/4 of screen
<xubuntu880> if i still hand it, and move down it fullfills 1/2 of screen
<xubuntu880> i would like to have in on xubuntu
<fibz_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<xubuntu880> I dont want xfce, only that feature
<xubuntu880> is there any way to do it?
<fibz_> xubuntu uses xfce. you can install any manager you like (such as kde)
<xubuntu880> nvm
<fibz_> this can be done in the software center or through terminal. did you have one in mind?
<xubuntu880> i dont want to switch the xfce on kde
<xubuntu880> i want only one that feature
<xubuntu880> thought i will have to install one package
<fibz_> oh you are already using kde right now? which version?
<xubuntu880> now i have xfce
<fibz_> yeah for 12.04, snap doesnt work without using a ppa
<xubuntu880> before a while i hace installed this: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<xubuntu880> for graphic on steam
<xubuntu880> is it that what you were talking about?
<fibz_> i am talking about that link i posted
<xubuntu880> but i will cause switchng xfce to kde, right?
<fibz_> you said you are running xfce. this will update your xfce to 4.10 which supports window snapping
<xubuntu880> you have right
<xubuntu880> sry
<xubuntu880> and now I have v4.08
<xubuntu880> i dont get difference between 'update' and 'upgrade' in linux
<xubuntu880> can you explain it?
<xubuntu880> update is updating packages in manager, so i know there are newer versions
<xubuntu880> and upgrade means i want to install them
<xubuntu880> ?
<elfy> yes
<xubuntu880> thanks
<elfy> man apt-get :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, update grabs the current package LIST.  update actually installs same.  don't feel bad.  I happily "updated" for 3 years before I figured out the difference.
<xubuntu880> i need man linux
<xubuntu880> :P
<fibz_> you can write one along your learning journey
<xubuntu880> well, linux community is such a big
<xubuntu880> i dont think my experience could help anyone
<xubuntu880> there are people which spend their time on it
<xubuntu880> i just want to learn how to use one more system
<fibz_> oh but it could. documentation is VERY helpful
<fibz_> :)
<xubuntu880> the best thing in windows is VS
<xubuntu880> but i will not port it to linux
<xubuntu880> ;/
<xubuntu880> but i heard some good opinions about gdb (?)
<AussieDownUnder> Be good to see some sort of welcome screen implemented into the install of xubuntu, where it brings up a pop up of tutorials/tips/links of how to get around in xubuntu. I know there's that stuff during the install that is shows you of xubuntu but for the less experienced users I think a pop up screen that you need to untick a box to get rid, would really help people learn how to use xubuntu
<AussieDownUnder> I really suck at explaining things, if only I was psychic
<fibz_> there is also #ubuntu-offtopic and #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu880> and
<xubuntu880> i have one more stupid problems
<xubuntu880> can i make the boarders of windows
<xubuntu880> a bit more width?
<xubuntu880> it is gard to grab boarder and resize it
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, that's a good suggestion.  Please make a note of what you (new user) would have found most useful and submit to the forums.
<xubuntu880> hmm
<xubuntu880> and it is hard to find update manager via start > settings > ??
<xubuntu880> i use search to turn it on
<cfhowlett> no start key on ubuntu.
<xubuntu880> it isnt in settings nor administration section
<xubuntu880> so how you call it?
<cfhowlett> you'll find it in the system menu
<fibz_> i use a keyboard shorcut for that myself xubuntu880. in the settings manager in the application launcher go to window manager -> keyboard -> resize and set yourself an easy shortcut
<xubuntu880> thanks
<fibz_> i also go to the keyboard settings in settings manager and bind the windows key to the application launcher
<xubuntu880> and can you tell me how to change boarders width?
<fibz_> thats the best i got
<fibz_> short of google'n it
<xubuntu880> http://superuser.com/questions/436541/how-do-you-increase-the-resize-border-thickness-in-xubuntu-12-04
<xubuntu880> i dont have hidden folder themes
<xubuntu880> hmm
<xubuntu880> there is shortcut
<xubuntu880> alt + right click
<xubuntu880> it is enaugh comfortable
<fibz_> better than mine  >_<
<xubuntu880> thanks you all for help
<xubuntu880> gtg
<xubuntu880> cya
<starrats> just saying good morning, no probs
<gema1> hello, everybody, i have a failing hard drive though still some info readeable. may someone help me to recover a partition, a "copy and paste" is just trowing errors and taking hours, i have an spare harddrive with enough space to copy the partition i have my data on but not with enought space to copy the full drive. My partition is ntfs. Any help please? any program for xubuntu i can just "raw" copy my partition ignoring errors so i 
<GridCube> !testdisk
<GridCube> mmm no
<GridCube> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<gema1> im installing
<GridCube> gema1, please read http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<GridCube> its complicated to use, but it will do the job
<GridCube> (probably if you just want the files use photorec,  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step )
<GridCube> it installs at the same time as testdisk
<GridCube> but is slightly easier to use
<Golynx> Hi , i made a new panel at the top of the screen, with icons on the left side. I want to put the clock and other notifications on the right. I have a bottom panel that shows just the active programs. Any suggestions ?
<GridCube> about?
<Golynx> about how to align icons on the right side of the top panel
<GridCube> add a separator and set it to autoexpand
<Golynx> everything floats to the left now
<Golynx> GridCube: i'm new to xubuntu interface, can you tell me how to find the seperator thing
<GridCube> Golynx, right click on the panel, go to panel, panel settings, last tab is items, go to the big + search "separator" add it to the panel, move it to the position you want it, go to the gear icon for the separator item settings, set it to autoexpand
<Golynx> i found it thanks
<gema1> just installed testdisk, im opening the links to read, and yes, i just want the files, i dont care about the partitions, etc...
<rootme> hi
<starrats> I have two questions to ask one of the developers and testers of Xubuntu 14.04 Alpha 2 version
<elfy> wrong channel
<holstein> i would try #xubuntu-devel and/or #ubuntu+1
<elfy> thanks holstein :)
<starrats> ah okay elfy
<holstein> elfy: :)
<starrats> thanks
<gema1> im on testdisk, i could not run photorec, im on the partition i want to backup, how do i back it up, is it Dump the option? i only have lists, repair mft and dump
<holstein> gema1: could not run photorec?
<gema1> holsrwin i tried the commands on the link but are wrong (or im doing wrong) i tried sudo testdisk-6.13/photorec_static
<holstein> gema1: i use a live CD.. the ultimate boot CD is what i like to use, but any with those tools will be fine
<holstein> gema1: you can use tab to complete nicks in here.. type "hol" and press tab to complete my nick, or cycle through others that start "hol" for example
<holstein> gema1: you are trying to recover data from a failing hard drive?
<gema1> yes
<GridCube> gema1, those commands are for if you download the program from a rar
<GridCube> not if you install it
<gema1> i think i got it trught test disk
<GridCube> just run sudo testdisk
<GridCube> or sudo photorec
<gema1> i selected my partition, then list, and coping to media/backup (my spare drive) in red color i have a "copying, please wait"
<holstein> gema1: you might also want to check out http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/40577/linux-drive-recovery-las-s27e10/ and other resources
<GridCube> gema1, :D
<GridCube> excellent then
<gema1> i selected only my most important folder, i will try other folders if this copying goes correctly, thank you
<gema1> wow, thanks, i openend the drive and it is actually coping! thank you very much, i hope to be able to copy all the data on the failing hardrive this way
<gema1> just one question, this will copy faster than "copy paste" and ignore errors? so i will have a faster copyç
<gema1> i had the computers for 6 hours trying to copy that same folder with copy-paste
<holstein> gema1: the suggested tool (test disk) is the tool to use.. the speed is not a concern, and shouldnt be
<gema1> i belive this software will ignore errors and copy faster, would it be like that or will it try to copy bad sectors too and then take forever?
<holstein> gema1: the fastest and "best" way is to have backups *prior* to issues
<gema1> yes i know, my mistake i did not have a back up
<holstein> gema1: you are now in recovery mode, and the time and efforts depend greatly on the hardware issues you are having and how bad things have gotten
<gema1> nevertheless, it seems it got stuck on some file, like copy-paste, files are not growing in the back up diskç
<holstein> gema1: you may want to refer to a hardware channel, since this is not specifically related to xubuntu, but, one plausible option is, you may *not* be able to recover the data in any way
<gema1> right, im also offtopic, im so sorry, i stop asking
<holstein> gema1: it the drive is still spinning, you likely have a decent chance of getting the data off the drive, or at least that has been my personal experience
<GridCube> gema1, testdisk will try to recover the files, but if it stucks on one for too long it will move on
<gema1> i will just let the program work all day and night if necesarry, thank you for yourhelp
<holstein> i have literally let that program set for *days* to recover files for others
<GridCube> testdisk has the power to see stuff that other programs can not see, as photorec can see files that are erased as well
<gema1> thank you very much for the offtopic help, and thank you for the *days* hint i was not aware
<gema1> i will just let it copy for days if neccesary
<gema1> thank you again
<GridCube> :)
<holstein> gema1: good luck!
<gema1> holstein, last question, if this may take so long, i should just select to copy the whole partition instead of folder by folder as i did, my question is, the whole partition is the first line with one dot, or the second line with 2 dots wich selecting it im going up?
<holstein> gema1: i can only state what i do.. i do the entire device. i may try and make a "forensic copy" if possible, to try and work from..
<holstein> gema1: i should say, unless i know exactly where the data is that the user wants, which is *never* the case ;)
<GridCube> gema1, the dots mean: . < means "this directory"   .. < means "the parent directory"
<gema1> the problem is i dont have and i cant buy a device with same capacity
<GridCube> gema1, i would move the dirs that ahve the most sensible data and live with the rest being lost
<gema1> and yes, i have a partition with all the data on it, im very tidy with that, i build a partition where i always put my data on
<holstein> gema1: its all about making descions.. i assure you a USB drive is *much* cheaper than a professional would charge you to recover your data
<holstein> if you do know exactly what you want, then recover just those parts as GridCube suggests
<gema1> ok, so maybe i should lend some money for an usb hardrive and then copy the full disk, is that the recomendation?
<gema1> yes i actually know what i exactly want
<holstein> gema1: the recommendation specifically is, decide what you want, and do what facilitates that
<GridCube> ^
<GridCube> and don't blame us later ;)
<holstein> gema1: i have no idea what data you want/need to recover.. if you want the whole drive, you'll need the space
<gema1> everything is in good order in my Data partition, not mixed with any os
<holstein> if you dont, you can likely just use what you have.. and choose to lose the rest
<gema1> perfect, thank you again, i will try choosing just what i want, my /data partition, and if unsuccesfully then borow some money and make a full disk back up, thank you very much again
<holstein> gema1: you can always put the drive back. its not like you can do anything with it.. recover what you can, and sit it somewhere in storage, knowing that it may deteriorate there
<gema1> it is allready very deteriorated, none of my 3 os are booting, and data is being backed up very slow, also the disk makes strange low noises
<gema1> so i guess i should throw it away after i back up the most i can
<gema1> so long, in 20min testdisk is running it only backed up 600mb and both disk are connected to sata, so so slow...
<GridCube> gema1, those are the perks of faulty drives
<gema1> i guess i should just wait, pray and watch some tv or do something else to dont be nervous
<holstein> gema1: being "pre" nervous is really the only way to certainly address this issues.. its plausible you spend 3+ days on this, and dont get the data you want back
<gema1> thank you again for the help, i will go afk, i cant stand the nervousness, i know, im just so poor i could not buy yet another spare drive, i dropped my laptop and that is how the disk broke, i learned the leason, i wont ever have a computer without a back up spare drive
<superprower> Hi, i have a problem with Skype. All notifications are, how it better to say, "color" itself to the part of screen where they appear. So, i cant see, who is calling or writing me, but i can click the buttons (but i don't see them). Hope you understanded me.
<cfhowlett> superprower, only skype has this issue?>
<ali1234> i've seen that happen
<ali1234> restarting fixed it though
<cfhowlett> I was about to suggest adjusting appearance but if restart fixes ..
<superprower> cfhowlett, well, i doesn't have any apps who write notifications like skype.
<ali1234> fiddling about with themes etc is probably what caused the problem for me in the first place
<ali1234> skype is Qt, but it uses it's own static Qt
<superprower> I'l try to restart. I'am not restarting my PC, you know, so, it's maybe can help
<cfhowlett> superprower, restart as per ali1234 suggests.  if that doesn't fix, see settings>appearances
<superprower> thnx, all working
<jkiddo> exit
<Taicho> I'm trying to recompile/rebuild the broadcom driver for my laptop and it seems to get stuck after the process finishes, is this normal?
<Taicho> hello?
<mapps> hello
<mapps> when you say stuck whats the last output
<holstein> why not use the one in the repos?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Taicho> i let it runn a little longer and this is what i get
<Taicho> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  taicho@taicho-Latitude:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up bcmwl-kernel-source (6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu0.0.2) ... Removing old bcmwl-6.20.155.1+bdcom DKMS files...  -------- Uninstall Beginning -------- Module:  bcmwl Version: 6.20.155.1+bdcom Kernel:  3.2.0-59-generic (x86_64) -------------------------------------  Status: Before un
<Taicho> the one in the repos isn't coming up as an option
<Taicho> -------- Uninstall Beginning -------- Module: bcmwl Version: 6.20.155.1+bdcom Kernel: 3.2.0-59-generic (x86_64) -------------------------------------  Status: Before uninstall, this module version was ACTIVE on this kernel.  wl.ko: - Uninstallation - Deleting from: /lib/modules/3.2.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/ - Original module - No original module was found for this module on this kernel. - Use the dkms install command to reinstall any
<holstein> Taicho: use a package manager to try and install it
<holstein> Taicho: its likely, if the repo one doesnt support it, the one you are building from broadcom wont either, and it could be some other issue
<Taicho> holstien, the thing is, when i got this computer, xubuntu was preloaded on it and the wireless was working just fine and then stopped working last week
<binali> Hello People=)
<mapps> hey binali
<binali> How are you?
<mapps> did you go from running it live to installing it? think i had similar
<holstein> Taicho: that sounds more to me like, the wifi chip died
<mapps> good thanks - binali  join #xubuntu-offtopic tho if you wish to chat people moan else
<mapps> :D
<Taicho> well shit :(
<holstein> Taicho: i would try and confirm that, if posssible.. you really shouldnt have to install and drivers from source like that, and the evidence supports that
<binali> Okay, thanks. Man, can you help me?
<mapps> whats up
<holstein> !language > Taicho
<ubottu> Taicho, please see my private message
<Taicho> how do i PM here, not used to using IRC
<holstein> Taicho: /q nick
<Taicho> nvm, thnink i got it
<Taicho> sorry holstein
<binali> When I try set priority in the taskmanager, i get message like "permisons danied"
<binali> sorry for my english =(
<holstein> binali: what are you trying to accomplish? sounds like its something that requires sudo
<holstein> the user you are using doenst have the permissions to do what you are trying to do
<xubuntu221> anybody here?
<holstein> xubuntu221: yes.. just ask if you need help
<binali> I tried to run from root. That's work. But, how can I make it without sudo?
<xubuntu221> oh i need help!! hahaha... trying to do a fresh install to usb and cant get my r9 290 working
<bekks> Whats a "r9 290"?
<binali> For my account...
<xubuntu221> a video card
<knome> binali, you shouldn't
<bekks> xubuntu221: Which make and model is it? "R9"? AMD/ATI? Nvidia?
<xubuntu221> i upack the zip and it freezes during (sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring)
<WalterN> bekks: the R9 290 is AMDs latest iteration of video cards
<bekks> WalterN: Ah, ok.
<xubuntu221> its an AMD R9 290 the XFX branded one
<WalterN> its one of the higher end models
<knome> xubuntu221, are you running raring, or 13.04 then?
<binali> Okay, How about experiments with SUID or GUID?
<knome> binali, sudo is enabled in ubuntu because that way you know that you should think twice when your password is asked
<knome> !root | binali
<ubottu> binali: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> binali: No need to experiment. Setting priority without root privileges is inhibited for good reasons.
<xubuntu221>  i tried with 13.04 but was having lots of issues so i went to 12.04 because i saw people in forums confirming the drivers worked on that version
<WalterN> I have one of AMDs newest APU processors which has the video card built in, and to even get any video I had to wait about a month after release and then it would only work with the unreleased Xubuntu 14.04
<bekks> xubuntu221: 13.04 is EOL.
<WalterN> also, I dont have any video acceleration
<WalterN> but it at least displays stuff... heh
<jkiddo> has anyone tried manjaro?
<knome> jkiddo, this isn't the correct place for that discussion
<knome> jkiddo, you can try ##linux, or #xubuntu-offtopic
<jkiddo> ok, thanks, bye
<jkiddo> thank you !
<binali> Okay, thank for all people! Good Luck!
<binali> =)
<xubuntu221> can anybody give me some advice where i can get help with this?
<WalterN> xubuntu221: you might try the not yet released Xubuntu 14.04 and see if thats any better... with really new hardware you want a new kernel with newer drivers that go with the kernel
<xubuntu221> i've seen a bunch of people say that version 12.04 with the drivers i'm trying to use works
<WalterN> I'm not sure if AMD released any drivers for their R9 series either
<xubuntu221> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring   (what is this command actually doing?)
<WalterN> also
<WalterN> I just got my two python programming books in the mail
<WalterN> woo \o/
<knome> xubuntu221, generally, don't run commands if you don't know what they do...
<xubuntu221> knome... i'm just trying to learn
<knome> WalterN, #xubuntu-offtopic too
<knome> xubuntu221, sure, but apparently you have run the command already.
<WalterN> xubuntu221: are you following a guide for installing the AMD video drivers?
<xubuntu221> yes... i've found a couple of postings that run through what other people have done to make it work
<xubuntu221> can i post a link here?
<knome> sure.
<xubuntu221> http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/
<xubuntu221> now i've tried a bunch of times... usually i start to get hung up around ( sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring )
<knome> chances are that the driver installation just isn't going to work
<xubuntu221> thought it might be the version of xubuntu... so i went to one that i saw confirmations that it worked with the drivers i'm trying
<knome> if you don't understand the process at all, not sure if you are really able to solve that issue
<xubuntu221> man... its been years since i've played with a version of linux... but i'm not foreign to setting this type of thing up
<knome> xubuntu221, but you don't understand what the command you pasted does?
<xubuntu221> i'm not sure why i'm pumping the installation through a shell
<xubuntu221> can you give me any advice where to go to learn?
<knome> look in the tutorial
<knome> it's a command specific for that tutorial/situation
<xubuntu221> is there anyone here that wouldnt mind describing to me what this command is doing sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring?
<knome> xubuntu221, no.
<knome> xubuntu221, please read the tutorial you pasted
<knome> it tells you what the command does
<knome> to an extent
<xubuntu221> it says it gets ubuntu to do the installation itself if i remember correctly
<knome> beyond that, you will need to look in the .run file to understand what it *actually* does.
<holstein> or as the creators of the file
<xubuntu221> this isnt my first run through at this install... i've spent a few days trying to figure this stuff out and i'm about to just go to an os i know and never use xubuntu again... any advice where i can get help to get this up and running so i don't just give up?
<WalterN> xubuntu221: so, I believe whats happening is that command is saying "run the amd-catalyst-14.1-betav1.3-linux-x86.x86_64.run file and make it build deb packages for your *buntu install"
<CypherPunkr> Will ufw still be available in 14.04 or will I finally have to get back to writing iptables stuff by hand?
<holstein> xubuntu221: that might be better... you should consier purchasing with linux support in mind in the future
<holstein> xubuntu221: you would need to ask the provider of the driver you are using for support
<elfy> CypherPunkr: ufw is installed here
<WalterN> xubuntu221: what happens when you run that command anyway? is there any terminal output?
<CypherPunkr> Excellent. Good to hear elfy
<xubuntu221> i get that walter... two questions... do all runs have to go through sh (cuz it sometimes looks like its completed properly but the cl prompt changes to just a ">"
<WalterN> uh, no
<WalterN> well
<WalterN> I dont know what the run file does, it might have its own little command thing built in because something is wrong? I donno
<WalterN> there is a better place to ask for AMD video driver help here on freenode
<WalterN> hold on lemme grab a list of channels
<xubuntu221> thanks man
<WalterN> #ati seems like the place to go
<xubuntu221> thanks i got here from xubuntu.org pointing here for help
<WalterN> xubuntu221: freenode is the IRC network for all things open source, and pretty much everything related (including non-open source drivers evidently)
<xubuntu221> thanks walter... i just don't want to quit... appreciate the help
<WalterN> xubuntu221: also, try pressing tab after typing the first few chars of somebodys nickname
<WalterN> sigh
<WalterN> so many problems with video drivers, and some newb comes in that does not know anything about linux...
 * WalterN goes back to doing interesting things
<tsaavik> bah. Just tried google-chrome-unstable. Still have messed up fonts since the last update :(
<tsaavik> even tried a purge and re-install of stable
<holstein> tsaavik: i would ask them about it, since its coming from them.. you can try a different config or user to make sure its not an issue with your config..
<holstein> the guest account is an easy way to test that
<tsaavik> I nuked my ~/.config/google-chrome + apt-get --purge
<tsaavik> I'm wondering if I somehow damaged a certain font
<tsaavik> alothugh I've only found the issue in chrome
<tsaavik> I wanted to downgrade, but they only have the latest in their repo (jerks)
<abraxus> hello - i search a tutorial to make an theme for lightdm-gtk-greeter ! (not the lightdm.conf to change the background - i will design the login screen) can everyone help me ?
<tsaavik> Is there a GTK+ config panel in xfce?
<abraxus> no - lightdm the login screen
<holstein> tsaavik: are you running any other xfce ppa's? something that can be causing gtk issues?
<CypherPunkr> abraxus, have you seen this? http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-lightdm-themes/
<holstein> or http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=5
<holstein> abraxus: ^ seems to outline the process from 2012
<tsaavik> holstein: yeah, a bunch of stuff unfortly
<holstein> tsaavik: you'd really have to start unwiding those versions to be sure.. but, it could be anything there breaking the font
<tsaavik> I wish it was closer to april :D
<yonatan> hello.
<yonatan> .ping
<holstein> yonatan: just ask if you have a question
<yonatan> hi holstein. I was just seeing if i had my power configurations right, i wanted to close my laptop lid and not disconnect from wifi. But now that you mention it
<yonatan> i just installed xubuntu. a few hours ago i was using ubuntu and at school i couldn't connect to the wifi. it was WPA/WPA2 and the bars waved on the shell/fan thing and i just kept d/cing
<holstein> it can happen.. if you dont konw anything about the access point..
<holstein> i have a few places i go to that are like that intermittently
<holstein> just troubleshoot as independently as possible.. make sure the device connects, and try and sort out the issue.. i had a broadcom chip that was so finicky i just replaced it finally
<yonatan> yep i have broadcom too. The forums i searched on, those with similar problems also had broadcom chips.
<yonatan> Honestly my other solution is to just tether using WiFi as a data source with my jailbroken iPhone
<holstein> yonatan: there are always options, and ideally, broadcom would provide us with a driver that works, or the linux community with the information to create a driver that works.. which AFAIK, is happening more now
<holstein> yonatan: i decided to replace the chip.. it was easy and i already had the other device sitting around
<holstein> !broadcom | yonatan this might suggest a couple different drivers
<holstein> !broadcom
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yonatan> Yep, i understand. Proprietary drivers cause people grief. I may be able to replace my chip, but i have an Acer Aspire One 725, which is rather small and the chip is most likely crammed in with other stuff.
<holstein> yonatan: mine was "crammed" in an asus EEE... its really up to you.. im not saying you can sort it out with a different driver either
<ubottu> yonatan this might suggest a couple different drivers: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yonatan> Holstein: I'll take a look at that link.
<yonatan> so my chip is BCM4313, means out of that list i can only install the proprietary Broadcom STA wireless driver or brcmsmac
<holstein> cool.. so you have a few to try
<yonatan> ubottu thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<yonatan> yay
<xubuntu938> hi
<yonatan> hi
<Rarrikins> What is the recommended way to install Xubuntu if I only have CD-Rs?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> Only have CD-Rs or can only boot off of them?
<holstein> Rarrikins: ^ that'll fit
<Rarrikins> Only have CD-Rs.
<Rarrikins> holstein: Thanks :)
<iamaway> Hello
<iam> i am having problems with xubuntu and compiz, the main bar at the top isn't loading
<knome> iam, compiz isn't really supported with xubuntu. does it work without compiz?
<iam> and when i try to switch to metacity, the window bars look weird, and don't load right
<knome> metacity is another thing we can't promise works well with our defautl themes
<iam> http://imgur.com/a/31hgl
<iam> it's really bad...
<iam> i just want it to work somewhat
<iam> right now i can't even use it at all, i'm relying on my ability to start stuff from terminal
<knome> if it works without compiz, there isn't much we can do to help
<iam> it doesn't work without compiz
<knome> without compiz and metacity, what kind of problems do you have?
<iam> the main xfce bar that is supposed to be at the top isn't loading
<iam> is there a way to force it to load?
<knome> try running xfce4-panel
<iam> xfce4-panel: There is already a running instance
<knome> kill that and restart
<iam> :) it just loaded
<iam> now i need to fix the part where the top of the windows look weird
<iam> they're not loading right
<knome> iam, xfwm4 --replace
<iam> cool, it works now
<iam> do you have any idea what could have caused it to act so weird
<iam> it was working for about 5 months
<iam> and i wasn't even doing anything to it, it just suddenly stopped working
<knome> iam, metacity and compiz
<iam> knome, but it was working before
<iam> for a very long time without a problem
<knome> the point is, we can't promise anything else than xfwm4 without compiz works
<iam> ok
<knome> what i basically just told you was making sure you used xfwm4, not metacity
<knome> and if that worked... well, the problem clearly was in metacity
<Rarrikins> Is Xubuntu light enough for Pentium 4 laptops?
<Unit193> How much ram?
<Rarrikins> 1.2 GB
<Unit193> I have it on a P4, don't expect magic but it does work.
<Rarrikins> OK, thanks
#xubuntu 2014-02-26
<ddsss> shit. I've uninstalld something from ubuntu software center -> and my desktop disappeared. I've installed xfdesktop4 and got desktop back. But now ther is no sound -> what package to install to get soun and sound indicator back?
<holstein> !language > ddsss
<ubottu> ddsss, please see my private message
<AussieDownUnder> The flip, tried to drag & drop Antichamber.sh installer for a game into another folder, it took me to a wrong folder & I couldn't push esc to cancel putting it in there, I then deleted the file thinking it would of copied it there but no it moved it, now I can't find the file in the rubbish bin. Can I get it back somehow?
<ddsss> @ubuttu -> I hate you
<holstein> ddsss: i would install pavucontrol, and just run that and see whats going on
<holstein> ddsss: please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<holstein> AussieDownUnder: just search for the file
<ddsss> holstein, kewl. thanks. let me try that.
<AussieDownUnder> holstein, it's not in its original location, it's obviously not in the folder I deleted it from & it ain't in the waste bin
<holstein> AussieDownUnder: sure.. just search the entire drive for it.. no one here is going to know where you happened to have accidentally lost it
<holstein> AussieDownUnder: otherwise, just re-obtain, and excercise caution
<ddsss> holstein, just reinstall xubunu-desktop fixed all my problems. all good:)
<holstein> ddsss: cheers
<ddsss> man. so glad I got an ssd - frigging xubuntu boots in 5 seconds.
<Poisoned_Dragon> sounds cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> You probably don't even see the plymouth splash screens.
<ddsss> plymouth - what's plymouth.lol
<ddsss> Poisoned_Dragon, but no - very very fast.
<Poisoned_Dragon> XD
<Algalon> Hey guys, anyone remember me from yesterday? Was doing my first install and joined #xubuntu from the handy IRC client in the installer. Anyway I tried to get my graphics cards setup for a while but called it a night and decided to come back later to it. I have a GTX 560 Ti and a GT610.. The 560Ti powers 2 1080p monitors and the 610 powers a single 1080p screen. I'm trying to get the nvidia drivers working but kept running into
<Algalon> problems on subsequent boots and have to fix it back to working on the open source driver again....
<Algalon> I thought about foregoing the settings panel and getting the driver off the nvidia site and giving that a go.
<Algalon> Does anyone have experience with setting up a multi screen setup on more than 1 card ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, unless you talk to someone with your hardware setup, you can have a much different experience
<Algalon> do you think i'm better off pulling the 610 and going down to 2 screens?
<holstein> i just use arandr to setup dual head
<Algalon> for the time being
<fibz_> ^
<holstein> Algalon: what operating system are you coming from?
 * Algalon prepares for the wave of hate
<Algalon> 8.1
<holstein> Algalon: think about how long you used windows before doing any multi screens. and consider just taking it easy for a bit
<holstein> Algalon: im talking about, what you are used to.. set me down in front of win8 and i sure i might have a hard time setting up multiple monitors..
<Algalon> true... i've run multiscreen at work & home since ~2001-2002.. 3 since '06 heh
<holstein> Algalon: i would just troubleshoot each device and make sure the linux support is there... and use arandr to configure what need..
<Algalon> kk
<holstein> Algalon: sure.. but, you likely didnt start on 2+ screens.. you likely used one for years
<Algalon> i think i am going to start by pu lling the 610 and seeing if i can get the proprietary running
<Poisoned_Dragon> To be honest, I don't think I had much issues using multi-monitor in windows.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I don't do multi-monitor, anymore. I just don't need it.
<Algalon> yeah, but 12 years old technology ....
<Algalon> i mean i have 3 screens working
<Algalon> but on the slow driver
<Algalon> problem is switching to the proprietary
<holstein> sure.. and the hardware doesnt promise you linux support
<Algalon> indeed
<holstein> Algalon: you may not get "better" results from the proprietary one
<Algalon> unless the open source one has caught up recently for steam the proprietary one is faster than windows in some source benchmarks
<Algalon> opengl instead of directx but still great performance
<holstein> Algalon: im just being realistic.. it depends on your specific hardare
<holstein> hardware*
<fibz_> and i havent run nvidia since the debut of the FX line
<Algalon> pulled the 610 and did a clean install, switch to the binary driver and now it's running great. down to 2 monitors.. may look for a 3 digital output video card..
<kindebuhds> Hello World!
<jxf> I'm trying to get xfce4-terminal showing 256 colors, but there's no terminfo entry for xterm-256color. Where can I go to get one?
<cfhowlett> jxf, see xfce.org   there may an entry/support channel listing there
<cfhowlett> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Mohit> hey guys.. i just installed XUBUNTU 13.10 desktop in my virtual machine.. but i am stucked in CUI mode...
<Mohit> how can i enter in GUI??
<Sport> recently made switch from windows to xubuntu on an old laptop (nonPAE), installed 12.04, can I now update to latest on my nonPAE laptop or will that still not work for me?
<kindebuhds> Sport, it does not seem so ref: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<Sport> Thanks kindebuhds - I had read conflicting articles on the possibility of installing 12.04 (nonPAE) and then once installed updating to 13.10. It' an old Pentium M laptop.
<kindebuhds> i see what you mean also found http://zo0ok.com/techfindings/archives/1098 say he went from 13.04 with fakepae and upgrade successfuly
<Sport> Thanks for that article, reading it now. One of the few I missed apparently. Cheers.
<stick__> hi
<someone235> Hi, before two days my speakers suddenly started to make a white noise. Sometimes it stops, and then suddenly starts again. What can I do?
<AussieDownUnder> Anyone else have problems importing contacts properly into Mozilla Thunderbird? I exported a file from my outlook with the addresses from there but when I import to mozilla it's all wrong & missing stuff.
<rammos90> Hello
<rammos90> Does anyone know how to open de menu with a key on the keyboard in xubuntu
<AussieDownUnder> Alt+F1
<elfy> too late - patience was not a virtue in that one
<paulo> i have xubuntu 12.04 lts, and i had working perfectly proprietary drivers for an ati radeon hd4550. Yesterday, i havve not it anymore...anyone can give me a light about that?
<paulo> i had the proprietary drivers on my system, since i installed xubuntu...yesterday not anymore, i have already installed the system again...and it doesn't find the proprietary drivers
<SirLagz> my battery indicator is always sitting at 50%% on xubuntu 13.10. why is that ?
<SirLagz> and it actually says "50%%" with the 2 %s
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. How do I set my default file explorer as Nautilus instead of Thunar? I am basing an operating system off Xubuntu and I prefer Nautilus as the file manager
<Stukii> I need some help I have installed shoutcast server 1.9.8 on ubuntu , sv is up ,i'm logged in http as admin but cannot connect with sam to server
<Stukii> pff
<TonyTate> Hello Guys. I'm trying to install xubuntu in my new laptop follwing the instructions in the UEFI page of helpUbuntu. When I try to "try xubuntu without installing" (step 3). It stops booting with the last message shown being: starting configure virtual network devices.
<TonyTate> Anyone can help me out?
<GridCube> TonyTate, let me see
<GridCube> mmm internet doesnt show me any reason why it should fail
<TonyTate> I think I have to boot with nomodeset and noapic
<GridCube> but at this level the issue is hardly on the xubuntu's part of the forest, you probably will get better answers asking on #ubuntu
<TonyTate> Yeah, thanks.
<GridCube> you can still wait here if you want, im sure eventually someone will be able to help you TonyTate
<TonyTate> Yeah, I'm googling hard to see if I can work it out.
<Capprentice> Is it possible to use Desktop Cube effects on Xubuntu ?1
<Capprentice> Dead peoples ! -_-
<Capprentice> Ooo !la la la o...oo oo o o la la ! Im in the zombie land !
<Capprentice> @_@
<Capprentice> HELLO !? Ding Dong ! nybody home ??!
<GridCube> !patience
<Capprentice> Where are the friggin peoples ?!!
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Capprentice> Im out of Patience !
<GridCube> Capprentice, compiz is not actually fully supported anymore
<GridCube> if you want to use compiz you will have to find your own way to use it
<Capprentice> Thats why Im looking for some one to ask about KWIN ! Is it possible to use KWIN in XFCE ?
<Capprentice> I know I should have chosen KDE :\
<cfhowlett> Capprentice, !  ask the xfce channel! or look at www.xfce.org!
<Capprentice> Whoa ! You are here too ! cfhowlett
<GridCube> Capprentice, we are not here to serve you, if you change your attitude and ask properly we might know how to help you
<Capprentice> @_@
<GridCube> else i don't see why anyone would bother
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ agreed.
<Capprentice> I was just kidding...no hard feelings ...
<Capprentice> :)
<cfhowlett> Capprentice, wasn't funny earlier today, still not funny now.
<Capprentice> Getting bored...so thought do some stupid things...I respect you all.
<GridCube> Capprentice, then ask a proper question, explain what you want todo, what you did, what you expect to happen, and why you think is not happening
<Capprentice> Okay I have tried to use Compiz Destop Cube thing reading this guide from here -
<Capprentice> http://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php/Compiz_and_Emerald
<Capprentice> But that resulted in system crash.
<Capprentice> I always kicked out of the GUI to tty konsole
<Capprentice> Is there a need for x64 bit system or more than 2GB ram to run Compiz ?
<cfhowlett> Capprentice, more graphics and eye candy means more demand on ram - and 2 gigs is pretty minimal already.
<Capprentice> I could not find the link now, but I have watched some videos on this as well. Can any one point me to a guide which can exlpain every step on how to do! what to do..and
<peyam> my xubuntu is using 900 Mb on idle
<peyam> its too  much but free ram is wasted ram
<Capprentice> Mine uses 800 MB !
<peyam> now 1.35
<peyam> just becouse im writing
<peyam> haha
<Capprentice> I have 2 GB on my Laptop where I run Xubuntu and some others and On Dektop I have 4 GB  (Windows , Ubuntu and Fedora :P)
<peyam> I gues it has something to do with video driver.. it uses ram
<peyam> I have 8 on my desktop
<peyam> running like a rocket
<Capprentice> No Idea. though I like to keep my Lubuntu clean, but effects like Desktop Cude, Wooby Windows would be nice to have
<peyam> btw. I found a solution for installing menulibre in 13.10
<peyam> I will blog about it now
<Capprentice> ^Xubuntu.
<Capprentice> Is there any way to Iceweasel and Firefox side by side ? I dont like Seamonkey.
<Capprentice> ^run
<Capprentice> Dead group. Im leaving. Bye bye,.
<Capprentice> BOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRINNN
<koegs> how could i remove the window decorations? i do not need them :)
<peyam> koegs, what window decoration? go in to setting manager > windows tweak manager
<koegs> peyam: mostly the "titlebar" which you can grap to move a window
<peyam> I dodnt know. look at window manager! or use a minimalistic theme like prelunde-drf-0.5
<peyam> in xfce-look
<peyam> and out the font size to 0
<koegs> no title bar is better than a small title bar :)
<koegs> got it, latest comment: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=140039
<koegs> peyam: thx for pointing at xfce-look :)
<peyam> :)
<xubuntu894> hi
<rafkid> hi all :)
<rafkid> I am in the process of upgrading from 12.1 to 13.1 as I write - I went off to eat and came back to a message about lib6c - where would I put forward a suggestion about not asking questions of the user during an upgrade?
<TheSheep> !bugs | rafkid
<ubottu> rafkid: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rafkid> thanks :)
<flux242> I'd wait for 14.04 lts before upgrading anyway
<cookiedavis> hey guys. for some reason my mouse isn't working in xubuntu. i really don't need it as I just want to execute some via command line.  anyway I can make the command line prompt from a keyboard call?
<flux242> win-t
<cookieda_> @flux242 Thanks. it worked
<Miltos> Hi ppl:-)
<Miltos> How do I start xfce from terminal?
<Miltos> startx simply crashes the system...
<TheSheep> startxfce
<TheSheep> (or was it xfcestart?)
<Miltos> TheSheep: both do not work...
<TheSheep> Miltos: well, maybe instead of concluding that it "just crashes" you should actually read the error messages and figure out what is wrong
<krytarik> Miltos, TheSheep: It's "startxfce4". :)
<xubuntu381> Hello..
<xubuntu381> xubuntu install is hanging on  'configuring bcwml kernel source'
<xubuntu381> is this normal that it takes a long time on older devices/?
<krytarik> xubuntu381: Have a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/288078/ubuntu-13-04-installer-hangs-on-configuring-bcmwl-kernel-source
#xubuntu 2014-02-27
<xubuntu935> Hello, I am in need of some assistance with getting my dell latitude D430 connected to the internet, I was able to before i updated, but not afterwards, Ill get back to you in a second with the actual error message
<xubuntu935> "secure connection failed - an error occured during a connection to *********** - ssl peer reports incorrect message authentication code. - error code: ssl_error_bad_mac_alert"
<holstein> xubuntu935: usually, if an upgrade breaks something, i'll try booting the older kernel and test
<holstein> i would try pinging the gateway, and see exactly what isnt connected
<xubuntu935> I apologize, I am not very experienced, how does one go aout doing that?
<holstein> xubuntu935: just ask for what you need.. are you trying to ask "how do i ping my gateway?"?
<holstein> i can tell you how i do that... i run ifconfig in a terminal, and get my machine's IP.. which is a troubleshooting step in its self.. *if* im getting an IP, i determine my gateway address and ping it
<holstein> 192.168.1.1 where i am
<holstein> i use, in a terminal, the command.. "ping 192.168.1.1" for example
<holstein> this tells me, i *am* getting an IP, and i can ping the gateway... so, it could be something to do with DNS
<xubuntu935> ok ill give this a shot
<xubuntu935> I need to install the "appropriate LSB packages" and I need 3.0 or higher, which one is the right one? There are a lot of options http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb/download
<holstein> xubuntu935: why? do "fix" the issue?
<holstein> xubuntu935: i read the tools there are all for linux, so they should just work.. you should elaboarate as to what you want, and what you are doing.. the tools may already be in the repo
<xubuntu935> I am trying a different aproach at the moment, to get on to my schools wifi and they want me to run this "dissolvable agent.bin" and i cant without LSB 3.0 or higher
<xubuntu935> befoe this i was attempting to connect via an unprotected network
<holstein> xubuntu935: so, this is unrelated to your upgrade? then?
<xubuntu849> does anyone know how to install bitcoin client on ubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe it's in the repo
<Poisoned_Dragon> lemme look
<holstein> !bitcoin
<xubuntu849> yes the one and only
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, there is a bitcoin client, but it's not the one from the website.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Could always download a deb from them.
<xubuntu849> a what?
<holstein> i would try the one in the repos, then, follow the directions at whatever site you are looking at if you prefer it
<xubuntu849> whats a deb?
<holstein> xubuntu849: a .deb would be the installer file, if they provide you with one
<xubuntu849> oh ok
<xubuntu849> yeah i'm new to ubuntu so i'll play around a bit then come back with more questions
<Poisoned_Dragon> bitcoin.org hosts bitcoin-qt
<holstein> xubuntu849: if you dont know what a .deb is, just open the software manager of your choice, search "bitcoin" and try the one Poisoned_Dragon is referencing
<xubuntu849> thanks guys
<Poisoned_Dragon> otherwise...electrum is in the repos
<xubuntu935> well atm i am using ethernet, I think the upgrade was still relevant, i am not able to connect to anything except to the schools page tellin me to run the dissolveable agent.  before the upgrade, I was able to connect to the unseccured network
<Poisoned_Dragon> both are recommended by bitcoin
<holstein> xubuntu935: you were able to connect before the upgrade.. nothing about the upgrade would make your school require you to do something new
<Poisoned_Dragon> for future reference, electrum has the advantage of not needing to download the blockchain. that is stored on a remote server.
<xubuntu935> no no not at all, i never tried to connect to the school network before today, before the upgrade i was using a diferent network. Now i cant get on that network, which is not a big deal if I can get onto the school network
<holstein> xubuntu935: the upgrade shouldnt break your connecting.. if you think it did, try booting an older kernel
<Poisoned_Dragon> Do we even know what was upgraded, recently?
<holstein> xubuntu935: if you have had an upgrade "break" your wifi device support, then, you could be troubleshooting something with the school network now that is not going to work
<xubuntu935> and to do so, I need to run this "dissolvable agent" that will scan my comp and approve it to connect to the internet
<holstein> xubuntu935: also, if you hardare has malfuncitioned
<xubuntu935> the school network*
<holstein> xubuntu935: does "dissovlable agent" support linux?
<xubuntu935> yes, specificaly for linux
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've never heard of such a concept.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Never joined a wifi access that required a software download.
<xubuntu935> just needs LSB 3.0 or higher to run
<holstein> xubuntu935: you have downloaded a *.bin file, correct?
<xubuntu935> i swear it is ligitimate, and yes, a .bin
<holstein> xubuntu935: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-execute-a-run-or-bin-file-in-ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu935: just try running the .bin they require, and see if you get any errors
<xubuntu935> "LSB 3.0 or higher not found.  Please instal the appropriate LSB packages"
<xubuntu935> :(
<holstein> xubuntu935: ask them what they require
<xubuntu935> (also thank you for your help, I know it sucks dealing with noobs)
<holstein> !lsb-core
<holstein> !info lsb-core
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 149 kB
<holstein> wont hurt to try and install a few packages you find in the repos
<holstein> lsb related
<xubuntu935> what s "!info lsb-core" ? did not do anythn interminal. what is reposetory?
<xubuntu935> where is* repo?
<holstein> xubuntu935: repo = repository...
<holstein> xubuntu935: lsb-core is there... so, you can search the software package manager of your choice for lsb and install it
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lsb-core in the terminal
<holstein> may satisfy the requirement the error message is giving you
<xubuntu935> i think we are getting somewhere!! woo!
<xubuntu935> instal without verificaton?
<xubuntu935> (i did yes)
<xubuntu935> damn, after install, same error, will try again after reboot
<holstein> xubuntu935: you'll need to ask them what you need
<holstein> xubuntu935: they provide the package, and will let you know what you need
<xubuntu935> sounds good, thanks for your help, have a good one
<cubed_root> i downloaded something from the Unbuntu Software Center (USC), i want to get the latest version.  should there be an update in USC?
<cubed_root> (it's the x11vnc server)
<Unit193> It'll come with the updates to the system.
<cubed_root> i just applied an update today, so i'm guessing the update i'm looking for just hasn't made it into xubuntu's updates
<cubed_root> ...or maybe i'll try rebooting
<Travis> How do I get my computer to login as the usual Xubuntu desktop, rather than command line?
<Unit193> Travis: How do you mean?  Is it not pulling up lightdm by default?
<Travis> no
<Travis> I plugged in a different keyboard and mouse.  Now it's going to command line
<Unit193> 1. Is lightdm still installed?  2. What's  cat /proc/cmdline say?
<Travis> 2.  BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinux-3.2.0-59-generic root=UUID..........
<Travis> Am going to the actual XFCE interface.  It's easier for me to do GUI.
<Travis> I am not well versed in command line.
<Unit193> Travis: I was actually looking if it had  text  in that.
<Unit193> Err.
<cubed_root> so i'm trying to get x11vnc to run at startup, i have the scripts in ~/.config/autostart and ran chmod +x on the file
<cubed_root> but it won't run on start up, even though it runs when i run the command manually
<Unit193> I use an upstart job.  You need to use a desktop file in .config/autostart/
<cubed_root> is there anywhere i can just drop this script for it to run at startup?
<xubuntu553> lots of folks in the room but no one talking
<xubuntu553> hello room
<Unit193> Howdy.  Likely because it's late or nobody needs support right this second.
<_maddy> hi all
<fixdtilbr0k> hey _maddy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<_maddy> when I open a new terminal in xubuntu, it starts in / directory, even though I would like to start in my home dir, (no idea what changed it), any tips?
<fixdtilbr0k> up drinken coffee Unit193/_maddy just installed xubuntu first time, liken it
<fixdtilbr0k> nice and light
<_maddy> good :)
<Unit193> _maddy: That's not default, check your .bashrc
<_maddy> what would I look for in .bashrc?
<Unit193> For example, a  cd  line.
<_maddy> don't see one, strangest thing is that I didn't change anything either, other than install updates
<_maddy> any tips guys? :)
<fixdtilbr0k> i just ran updates, first night on xubuntu/seconion
<fixdtilbr0k> setting up the ips etc.
<_maddy> well it is easy system to work with
<fixdtilbr0k> see if i can figure the / directory thing out
<fixdtilbr0k> for ya, whoops
<_maddy> yeah, it's not a huge problem for me so don't worry
<fixdtilbr0k> seems like what was mentioned earlier was it, just add the line to your bashrc file, add the line say cd home
<fixdtilbr0k> or any directory ya want, not sure why an update would change that, if that doesn't work and can't find anything on google maybe try another terminal app uninstall the default one then reinstall
<Unit193> (bashrc shouldn't use 'cd' at all, though.)
<Unit193> _maddy: Perhaps it's how you launch it?
<fixdtilbr0k> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/change-default-bash-directory-in-gnome-terminal-288622/
<fixdtilbr0k> that's the google fu messdupinfo i found, never had to do that so not sure
<Sohail-Ahmed> Can any body have a clue of the makefile error: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Unit193> Sohail-Ahmed: Going to have to be more specific there.
<Sohail-Ahmed> thanks for responding, I have made a make file and when I run it using $ make, I got the above mentioned error.
<Unit193> Can you pastebin it?
<fixdtilbr0k> no idea if this helps but found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/makefile-4-***-missing-separator-stop-607369/
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am unable to pastebin it, I am trying to sent you my make fil
<_maddy> fixdtilbr0k: thanks, will check that out
<Unit193> Mmmm, that dcc send won't work.  Try http://paste.progval.net/ perhaps?
<fixdtilbr0k> yeah but i'm not solid on that, Unit193 is most likely on the money
<fixdtilbr0k> hey man don't send me shit
<fixdtilbr0k> no offense, i don't know ya
<fixdtilbr0k> and ask first
<Sohail-Ahmed> I already asked it
<fixdtilbr0k> paste the thing if ya can't do that then dunno
<Sohail-Ahmed> OK fine
<fixdtilbr0k> yeah i don't mean to be rude so no disrespect meant on ya,  i'm new here
<fixdtilbr0k> plus, i ain't a coder, i'd goof yer stuff up :)
<Unit193> (Also, it wouldn't work as that's a LAN IP. :P )
<Sohail-Ahmed> Its not that big and just a fortran calling script
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have used pastebin earlier, and its not working now, its stuck at pastebin.ca/index.php
<Unit193> http://pastebin.ca/2647537 That it?
<Unit193> Line 12/13 should be the problem.
<Unit193> Sohail-Ahmed: http://pastebin.ca/raw/2647540 that help?
<fixdtilbr0k> yeah that make the vpn fart
<fixdtilbr0k> holy low on coffee, "that'd"
<Unit193> sohail-ahmed1: Did you see my reply?
<binali> Hello. How can help me?)
<binali> Who can help me?)))
<binali> I'm sorry)
<slickymasterWork> !ask ! binali
<ubottu> slickymasterWork: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slickymasterWork> !ask | binali
<ubottu> binali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<binali> Okay) Sorry for my english! =)
<slickymasterWork> what's your problem binali?
<binali> How can I add element in system category in the xfce menu.?
<slickymasterWork> binali, assuming that you're not using xubuntu 14.04, please refer to this: https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<binali> Thank you man, i'm using Xubuntu 13.10.=)
<slickymasterWork> binali: no problem
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am having a little problem with my makefile.
<binali> What is problem?
<Meerkat> how do I change the default email client in Xubuntu? When I click 'Mail reader' at the top of the main menu Thunderbird starts. I want Sylpheed instead.
<Meerkat> (xubuntu 13.10)
<GridCube> uninstall thunderbird?
<GridCube> go to >setting manager >preffered applications > Mail > change the mail reader
<Meerkat> thanks. Can't believe I have missed that entry in settings so many times. :) Solved!
<GridCube> :)
 * GridCube still thinks that having just one program to do a task its a better solution
<Meerkat> problem with uninstalling default packages is dependency issues. I'd have to remove the language packs for thunderbird, and those packs wants to remove the kernel and that kind of bullshit. I'm not in the mood to create metapackages. Easier to just change the default. =)
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> it did?
<GridCube> please send a bug report Meerkat
<GridCube> it should never go that far
 * GridCube has uninstalled thunderbird on all his installs always and nothing happens
<nicko> Hello! i am new at xubuntu and i want to ask you something
<nicko> on the terminal when i am using who -ublH
<nicko> i am getting multiple virtual terminals at the same time
<nicko> for example
<nicko> LOGIN    tty4         2014-02-27 14:41               869 id=4
<nicko> LOGIN    tty5         2014-02-27 14:41               875 id=5
<nicko> LOGIN    tty2         2014-02-27 14:41               881 id=2
<nicko> LOGIN    tty3         2014-02-27 14:41               882 id=3
<nicko> and 1-2 more
<knome> nicko, please
<nicko> how its possible?!
<knome> !pastebin | nicko
<ubottu> nicko: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicko> oh ok sorry my bad let me check it
<knome> nicko, they are the TTY's in ctrl+alt+F1...
<nicko> so thats mean that i have pressedin 5-6 times the ctrl alt f1?
<knome> no
<knome> the TTY's are always open
<nicko> and why to have always so many TTYS Open?
<knome> but naturally, you will have to log in via them to be able to do anything
<knome> there's nothing wrong with having them open.
<nicko> oke thank so much :)
<knome> (that's the default for all xubuntu installations)
<jimzzo> hola
<nicko> ok from curiousity is a difference at other rpm family?
<nicko> like a fedora distro?
<nicko> have only one tty?
<jimzzo> alguna persona que hable español que me pueda ayudar
<knome> nicko, "other rpm family"? xubuntu isn't using rpm... and i don't know about fedora really. i would guess they have more TTY's as well.
<knome> !es | jimzzo
<ubottu> jimzzo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicko> aha ok thank you :) yes my bad! xubuntu is debian family
<xubuntu741> hi all! New xubuntu user here ;)
<xubuntu741> i have a question about xubuntu/xfce though
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu741> ok
<xubuntu741> if a app has a icon in user/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/
<xubuntu741> where do i place a icon of my own, so that it will be persistant?
<xubuntu741> i tried .local/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/ but with no luck
<nicko> what you mean?!
<nicko> if you know the path of the app's icon
<nicko> you just pick one yours and you just copy paste it
<xubuntu741> that will only work until the app recieves an update. the new deb will replace the icon in whatever the place/path was
<GridCube> xubuntu741,  do you want to make a custom launcher?
<GridCube> or you want to change an internal icon?
<nicko> i guess he wants to just change a internal icon but without the fear that it will replaced when the application will make a update
<xubuntu741> i only want to change the icon of a specific app. synapse to be precise,
<GridCube> xubuntu741, again, if its the launcher for the app, or internally on itself
<GridCube> if its the launcher you can just point the icon to whatever icon you want to use, regardles on where it is
<Miltos> Hi ;-)
<Miltos> I started Xubnuntu from command line with >startxfce4 and now the system crashed!
<bekks> Why dont you use a lightdm or gdm insteadD?
<Miltos> bekks: I like xfce4...
<bekks> And?
<bekks> You can still use lightdm or gdm for starting X.
<Miltos> bekks: how to download?
<krysztal> Soo... Now I cannot install xubuntu if i dont have pae? Thanks...
<nicko> :P
<nicko> "/dev/null are something like recycle bin?
<bekks> Miltos: sudo apt-get install ...?
<bekks> nicko: No. /dev/null is the null target.
<nicko> whats means this exactly in linux world? :(
<krysztal> Is there any way to get xubuntu 13.10 without pae?
<Miltos> bekks: ok thanks I will give it a try
<krysztal> Seriously, I need new system for my notebook, and I cannot install it :(
<krysztal> So is there any way to get xubuntu 13.10 without pae enabled in kernel?
<krysztal> Hey! Please, help...
<maci_> hi, I'm using xubuntu 12.10.3 on my old Dell Latitude D-505 and I'd like to share my display with my Samsung HDTV via s-video-scart cable. Is there anyone who can help me how to do it?
<nicko> kinda off topic but i always was curious too
<nicko> cpe-184-56-75-165.neo.res.rr.com this part after @ when you doing whois at the people around irc
<nicko> what is?
<nicko> the host of the dslam?!
<nicko> namehost
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys I get a blurry thing on a Xubuntu vm guest on KVM, any body knows about this issue?
<bekks> PhoenixSTF: Describe "blurry thing".
<PhoenixSTF> the Panels are blurry, like in white and with verticals bars
<PhoenixSTF> thunar and the rest is ok, just the Panels that are blurry.
<TheSheep> blurry or just transparent?
<PhoenixSTF> like this http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=221700&d=1343096784
<TheSheep> The administrator may have required you to register before you can view this page.
<TheSheep> beautiful
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> ubuntu SSO
<PhoenixSTF> on top
<PhoenixSTF> let me try to upload somewhere else
<TheSheep> what were they thinking, seriously
<PhoenixSTF> where can I upload image?
<PhoenixSTF> TheSheep, http://picpaste.com/xubuntu-xfce-panel-blurred-HE3Zep1o.png
<TheSheep> aww, that looks like rendering artifacts
<TheSheep> PhoenixSTF: you can try disabling compositing
<TheSheep> PhoenixSTF: and disabling panel transparency
<TheSheep> PhoenixSTF: see if that helps
<PhoenixSTF> TheSheep, how do I do that?
<TheSheep> PhoenixSTF: panel transparency -- right-click on the panel, select 'panel preferences', change transparency in the second tab
<sleezio> hello, i have the latest stable google earth deb from google installed, but the panoramia images don't load, i just get a blank white ballon, i've googled this problem and seen lots of people have this prob on other distros with fixes, but none work for xubuntu, has anyone found a fix for xubuntu? can someone with google earth installed(ver 7.1) verify that their panaromia images don't load as well?
<TheSheep> PhoenixSTF: compositing -- in settings select 'window manager tweaks', disable it in the last tab
<TheSheep> sleezio: as far as I know, google earth is closed source and the only people in the world who can debug or fix it are the google employees, so you should contact them for support
<PhoenixSTF> TheSheep, NOp
<PhoenixSTF> TheSheep, it did not help, still fuzzy and broken
<TheSheep> :(
<TheSheep> PhoenixSTF: sorry, I have no other ideas
<PhoenixSTF> TheSheep, its ok :) thanks anyway!
<joe_black> wow im installing alpha 2 right now and checked the daily build and beta 1 was just released /facepalm
<zsw__> can someone tell me if i can go through bios to boot the 32bit Kali i downloaded
<hylian> hello all
<zsw__> hi
<zsw__> can you help me
<hylian> zsw__: i can try, what's up?
<zsw__>  can go through bios to boot the 32bit Kali i downloaded
<zsw__> ?
<hylian> zsw__: i am assuming you used something like unetbootin to put it on a usb key?
<zsw__> nope downloaded from kali.org and tried v-box and it didn’t work at all
<hylian> zsw__: ok, so what exactly is the problem? are you asking me how to get bios to boot it, are you asking me if it is possible for the bios to boot it..??
<zsw__> both
<hylian> so did you put it on a usb key or cd/dvd yet?
<sleezio> possibly boot order...boot priority > HDD first...then go into HDDs, set your USB drive as first HDD
<hylian> hello cub
<zsw__> i don’t have a very keen scene of my pc at all
<hylian> zsw__: do you need to know how to put it on a usb key or dvd?
<hylian> sleezio: i was going to suggest that too, but I am not all that certain zsw__ has gotten that far...
<zsw__> i know how to make a bootable usb my only prob is i dont have eneugh memory on usb. only 4GB and kalis 3.2 gigs
<cub> hello hylian
<hylian> zsw__: unless you have other things on the usb key, that should be enough space. so are you saying that it doesn't want to boot?
<zsw__> no i cleared usb i just need like 2GB left on stick to boot
<zsw__> and btw i might be yonger than like everyone here.
<hylian> zsw__: the only reason why that would be the case though is if you have a very small amount of ram in that machine. i've put a 2gb distro on a 2gb usb key and booted just fine with a computer with 1gb or more ram
<hylian> zsw__: actually, I am usually the oldest guy here, and I am only 42.
<zsw__> well i have a dual core intell prosessor. so
<zsw__> im 12
<zsw__> idk ram
<hylian> zsw__: so exactly what does it do when you try to boot it?
<zsw__> it says not eneugh room on usb to make bootable
<zsw__> one sec
<hylian> zsw__: ok so you are having difficulties before you ever even get to the boot stage. the other option ofcoarse would be to use a smaller iso size linux distro, like Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit, for instance. or if you can get a dual layer dvd or blueray disk, burning it would work too.
<hylian> zsw__: what are you using to create that usb key? i suggest finding a version of unetbootin that will work for your os and using that. I've never had any issues with it.
<zsw__> I cant find usb all i have now is a stupid 2GB stick
<hylian> zsw__: ahh i see. well there are a lot of distro's that fall under the 2gb iso size...
<cub> isn't there a mini xubuntu now?
<hylian> zsw__: for instance, Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit is 712.0 MB (746,586,112 Bytes)
<cub> ah no, the mini might be for trusty.
<zsw__> can i dual-boot kali and xubuntu/ubuntu so more like tri-boot
<hylian> cub: could be. mini in hardware usage or iso size though would be the question.
<cub> hylian, not sure, I just saw an email on the dev-list about it
<hylian> zsw__: yes, it's do-able. i have never done it myself, but I have seen walkthoughs on doing it.
<zsw__> if i download 64bit kali can i boot from 2GB usb?
<koegs> depends of the size of the iso-file...
<zsw__> right
<cub> zsw__, yes, I run windows and three different linux on this pc
<zsw__> so how do i dual bot
<cub> but not if you're hoping to set it up on an usb?
<hylian> zsw__: not if the iso ksize is larger than 2gb... that's why i was pointing away from kali. i think your options are a) get a smaller iso sized distro or b) buy bigger medium, like a 16gb usb stick.
<zsw__> im 12
<hylian> a 2gb stick is only going to hold at best a 2gb distro. kali is huge
<zsw__> and my parents are broke
<zsw__> not 64bit
<cub> zsw__, where are you located?
<hylian> zsw__: well there are a lot of options. i've been touting the Xubuntu flag here, but if you give us an idea of what you are looking for, we probably could find a solution you could use.
<hylian> Xubuntu comes in 32 bit as well. (I'm just a 64 bit user)
<zsw__> i just want kali not v-box virtion ether
<zsw__> and whats mini iso
<zsw__> iso is android
<hylian> zsw__: exactly that, a version of the operating system with as much "fat" trimmed off as possible to bring the size of the iso down.
<zsw__> oh pk can i boot on pc?
<hylian> zsw__: so why do you want kali exactly? maybe the kali people make a slimmer version with the options you need
<zsw__> i like hacking even though im not very good. i dont like mlitious hacking i just enjoy computers and lerning
<hylian> zsw__: ohh yeah, mini iso's boot just fine, but they have less of the "out of the box" applications pre-installed. if you don't need these extra apps, it's no big deal. if you do and you have slow internet, it could be an issue.
<cub> zsw__, Kali mini iso should work on 2 GB usb: "A USB Key (at least 2GB capacity for mini, 4GB for regular)."
<zsw__> ok
<cub> though this is a bit off topic
<hylian> zsw__: be sure to see if the kali mini version has the item(s) you require. The reason(s) you chose kali in the first place. :)
<zsw__> ok i think so
<hylian> cub: thanks for the heads up, didn't know kali mini existed.
<cub> zsw__, but if you want to learn, install a ordinary xubuntu and add the applications you want afterwards.
<hylian> yeah, good way to get to know the system.
<cub> hylian, seems so now, but in another place in the documentation it said it required 8 GB usb..so which part of the documentation that's not updated, who knows
<hylian> I know I sound like (and am) a Xubuntu fanboy, but this distro is my fae by far.
<zsw__> i dont want to be called a script kiddy anymore so... im grageuateing to kali. i really want backtrack. but no more backtrack... so kali is cool to.
<hylian> *fave
<cub> well backtrack tranferred into Kali so it is backtrack per se
<hylian> zsw__: ahh, i see... testing the defenses of a system aye? -_-;
<zsw__> ok it done downloading kali
<hylian> really.. didn't know about backtrack becoming kali. I haven't had a need to use backtrack in some time.
<hylian> I have an old backtrack cd hanging around here somewhere... it's gotta be 5 years old by now.
<cub> zsw__, I still recommend using an "ordinary" distro like xubuntu. you want to do other stuff than "hacking". If I were you, I would put my time into learning how to code instead..
<hylian> cub: what app would you suggest for backing up all the installed apps and updates... (copying the /var/cache/apt/archives folder just does not do it)
<zsw__> thanks for your opinion
<cub> zsw__, and why not contribute to the project? =)
<cub> hylian, oh not a good suggestions there. I need one myself.
<holstein> clonezilla allows nice cloning backups
<cub> My collegues are fond of Deja Dup
<hylian> cub: yeah. i like to mess with other distro's for a month or two, but i end up always comeing back to xubuntu. the archive folder helpes a little, but i have horrible broadband and don't want to run install scripts for 5 hours everytime. I want to just back those all up so i have virtually no downloading to do
<backnforth> Can someone please help me? I have a graphics card that's being read wrong.
<holstein> backnforth: you mean, its not supporting linux?
<hylian> backnforth: what exactly do you mean by "being read wrong"? i've never had that issue..??
<backnforth> I have a 7870hd being read as a 7660d
<holstein> backnforth: so? whats the issue?
<holstein> backnforth: is it not functioning?
<backnforth> still functioning, just not as good as it should be
<hylian> backnforth: hmm, never heard of that one, going to have to do some digging. are you using Xubuntu 12.04, 13.10?? 32 bit, 64 bit?
<holstein> backnforth: not as good as you think it should? or as good as it should be in *linux*? or what?
<hylian> holstein: no the card is not reporting as the correct version of that card, so the improper drivers are being installed.
<holstein> i doubt it
<backnforth> 13.10
<backnforth> I have the latest version of AMD Catalyst installed, too
<holstein> its probably fine, and just not supporting linux as well as windows.. which is plausible
<hylian> holstein: that's the impression i got any ways..
<holstein> backnforth: you have the latest drivers from the repos?
<backnforth> im not sure
<Guest89313> sorry had to reboot pc
<backnforth> Is there a way I can change/update the GPU driver?
<Guest89313> its me zsw
<hylian> Guest89313: hello zsw
<holstein> backnforth: yes
<Guest89313> i had to reboot my pc
<holstein> backnforth: but, its not necessarily going to support it "better"
<holstein> backnforth: are you using the driver from the repos?
<backnforth> What repos?
<holstein> backnforth: what driver are you using? and how did you obtain it? why do you think its not "as good as its supposed to be" ?
<holstein> backnforth: the default ubuntu repositories..
<backnforth> I'm not sure, considering I downloaded AMD's drivers
<holstein> backnforth: from where? amd's site?
<backnforth> holstein, yes
<holstein> backnforth: you can also try the repo versions.. and PPA versions.. the open one
<holstein> backnforth: you can also not assume that you can actualy make the suport any better
<holstein> backnforth: the labeling is not an issue for me.. i have seen that where the label is close.. i dont think its the case where you have installed a driver for another piece of hardware
<holstein> i think its the case that the driver that you have is doing the best it has been designed to do.. and you are expecting more
<backnforth> 7880hd -> 7660d seems like a big jump
<holstein> backnforth: its not "jumping" anything
<backnforth> 7870hd -> 7660d seems like a big jump
<holstein> backnforth: its just a label
<holstein> backnforth: if you think its the wrong drive, try different ones..
<holstein> driver*
<hylian> backnforth: actually holstein is right. it's funny, but Linux is one of the ways you learn more about your system. That card is probably a 7660 with extra ram, better shaders and and updated rom. those things are added usually by the company you bought it from, not from ati/amd.
<hylian> That's one of the reasons why I am a fan of viotek for my gaming cards, they ad some nice features to those cards, he he. :)
<hylian> holstein: i have a strange feeling we may live in the same time zone... I'm from Wisconsin where it's hard to toss a rock without hitting a holstein...
<holstein> hylian: its actually my last name :)
<hylian> holstein: oops... he he.. :)
 * hylian waves goodbye
<nicko> Viotek?! first time i am hearing about this :D
<nicko> i think the most famous and best they are MSI, ASUS and maybe GAINWARD?!
#xubuntu 2014-02-28
<rawfodog> Hi, are there any good xubuntu optimization blogs ? My install is really sluggish even though I have a good laptop
<holstein> rawfodog: check the driver support for your graphics card for example
<rawfodog> I knew it. I figured it was the shotty intel card I have
<rawfodog> Good call holstein
<rawfodog>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary)
<rawfodog> Is there a program I can use that will download some third party drivers for it ?
<holstein> rawfodog: no
<holstein> rawfodog: have you tested the hardware? does it run slow live? what are the specs of the machine?
<rawfodog> dual 2.1 4 gigs of ram 120 gig ssd
<Poisoned_Dragon> what I want to know is if the GLX drivers are loaded, with direct rendering working.
<rawfodog> its a heavily upgraded dell inspiron 1420
<rawfodog> how do I check ? Sorry I'm so poor when it comes to hardware in gnu/linux
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've noticed that some intel gpus don't quite get configured right, even though xorg supposedly uses the intel drivers.
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: maybe use glx gears
<Poisoned_Dragon> glxinfo would tell him.
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: OH.. i see what you are saying
<Poisoned_Dragon> glxinfo | grep DRI
<Poisoned_Dragon> If there is no output, we may have problems.
<rawfodog> here you go guys
<rawfodog> http://pastebin.com/N0Q3P0Ls
<rawfodog> sorry didnt see the grep  message till now :3
<holstein> rawfodog: did it run "slowly" from the live CD?
<rawfodog> I think so yes
<holstein> rawfodog: why not fire it up right now and make sure?
<Poisoned_Dragon> GLX is running with DRI
<holstein> rawfodog: have you ever ran linux on it before? or any other operating system?
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's the good news.
<rawfodog> I had sabayon on it for a while
<holstein> rawfodog: and?
<rawfodog> was pretty snappy actually
<Poisoned_Dragon> what's sluggish about it?
<rawfodog> but every other distro sucked. I had fedora with gnome 3, that was crud. The only times this really works decent is when I have a very light DE like lxde or gnome2
<rawfodog> or mate
<holstein> rawfodog: ok.. so some version of sabayon configured in a way that we dont know worked
<rawfodog> When I had windows on here the video was slow too
<rawfodog> I think this videocard is to blame here
<rawfodog> you are right
<holstein> rawfodog: its not really an indication of "sucked" that the hardware is not supported
<holstein> rawfodog: could be that the hardware is going bad..
<rawfodog> thats what I meant heh sorry
<holstein> rawfodog: i dont konw your history with the hardware, but i would test it.. i test the memory and either bypass or test the hard drive, and any other components i can
<holstein> rawfodog: i would load up the saybayon you had, if you still have a live installer or live CD, and see what it has.. what kernel.. what grahpics driver, etc
<rawfodog> how would I config the intel card to work better with xubuntu ?
<holstein> rawfodog: what if its just bad hardware?
<holstein> rawfodog: you cant configure software around bad hardware, typically
<holstein> rawfodog: you can try the vesa driver.. that would be some type of test
<rawfodog> wht would I need to do to do that ?
 * Poisoned_Dragon shudders.
<Poisoned_Dragon> eeewwww, the vesa drivers.
<holstein> rawfodog: you would read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 ..it says how to create what you need at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and what to put in it
<holstein> you likely wont want to use them, but you can remove the current driver from the equation
<holstein> intel devices are typically well supported
<Poisoned_Dragon> I, personally, prefer to add smaller conf files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/, but to each their own.
<holstein> dont worry with the resolution. just boot, test the speed.. and go from there
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: i just havent done it that way.. whatever works :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's actually pretty nice. with an xorg.conf file, you have to make sure everything is in the file. If I read correctly, an xorg file is a complete override of Xorg's autoconfig capabilities. With conf file in xorg.cond.d, you only have to override what is needed. So, you can add one small file to change graphics specs, without effecting the input files or other features.
<rawfodog> holstein, xorg.conf isnt in etc/x11
<Poisoned_Dragon> Nope. If you go that route, you have to put it in.
<rawfodog> oh ok lol
<rawfodog> so I'll creat my own xorg
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<rawfodog> Will I be able to get my laptop resolution ? of course huh ?
<rawfodog> vesa is what puppy and knoppix uses right ?
<rawfodog> Those run great. Ill try this
<Poisoned_Dragon> That I'm not 100% on. I'd have to know more details that I'm terrible at helping with remotely.
<burgr1ndz> if ya are able to blow the fans out, check see if bios can be updated also
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, yeah. bios can be an issue to.
<burgr1ndz> i'm grabben my first ssd tomorrow, dunno if i'll sleep tonight
<rawfodog> How do I select vesa now ? I put the conf in x11 folder. Do I reboot ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just recently had an issue with the laptop lid switch, after an update for xubuntu 14.04 alpha. Turns out, the laptop was using the original bios. The newest one made it linux friendly.
<burgr1ndz> i only loaded nvidia drivers one time on linux, had an nvidia boot splash screen afterwards, was an older quadro lappy
<burgr1ndz> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/best-distro-for-inspiron-1420-a-576551/
<rawfodog> so I rebooted ... its 1080 now lol
<rawfodog> How do I config this to do 1280 X 800 ?
<rawfodog> holstein, you said this can do 1280 right ?
<rawfodog> Modeline        "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<rawfodog> Gonna add that ... will it blow up ? lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> worst case, xserver doesn't start and you'll have to log in on tty. then just delete the xorg.conf file, or attack it with nano.
<rawfodog> k hehehe
<rawfodog> so my videocard wont exploid or anything ?
<rawfodog> k gonna reboot
<rawfodog> brb
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<rawfodog> k
<rawfodog> So its the right resolution, how can I tell if it is actually using vesa now ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, you're here. So, it didn't blow up
<Poisoned_Dragon> glxinfo would tell you
<rawfodog> hahaha nice
<rawfodog> ok great,
<Poisoned_Dragon> wait... glxinfo would tell you the driver stuff.
<Poisoned_Dragon> xrandr might be a faster way to see the current resolution.
<rawfodog> http://pastebin.com/YjYr1tgz
<Poisoned_Dragon> can also check display in the settings manager
<rawfodog> doesnt say vesa
<rawfodog> hmmm ...
<rawfodog> theres got to be a log or something that tells me I am infact using vesa
<rawfodog> might be a placebo but it does feel snappier now
<Poisoned_Dragon> Um, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Poisoned_Dragon> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep vesa
<rawfodog> k
<rawfodog> looks like it's using it
<Poisoned_Dragon> yay, I think
<rawfodog> thanks for the help guys
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob
<rawfodog> everything seems snappier. basically what I want
<lucrus> hello *
<lucrus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2014-February/006563.html
<xubuntu846> hi
<xubuntu846> i been trying to build persistent usb linux for days. no luck. can anyone help/
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<xubuntu846> thanks, i'll check it out
<xubuntu021> ciaoraga
<xubuntu021> alcune domande prima di installare posso?
<TheSheep> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ochosi> in generale si, ma questo channel è inglese-solo
<ochosi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ochosi> TheSheep: almost ;)
<TheSheep> ochosi: it's all bastardized latin anyways ;)
<xubuntu021>  ok ok guy
<xubuntu021> sorry :-]
<xubuntu021> thanks end by
<ochosi> TheSheep: hehe, indeed
<ochosi> xubuntu021: di niente, ciao!
<xubuntu021> :-]
<maci_> hi, I'm using xubuntu 12.10.3 on my old Dell Latitude D-505 and I'd like to share my display with my Samsung HDTV via s-video-scart cable. Is there anyone who can help me how to do it?
<maci_> does anyone know where can I get support?
<slickymasterWork> !ask | maci_
<ubottu> maci_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maci_> once again in 1 line:hi, anyone knows how to connect xubuntu 12.10 to HDTV via s-video scart?
<peyam> Xubuntu goes same way ubuntu did with unity
<peyam> it's just sad
<peyam> I dont get why xubuntu dont use midori?
<peyam> I get 12% with FF and have only adblock.
<peyam> with midori I get 5%
<elfy> use midori then - I don't see why anyone else should have to
<elfy> and this is better in offtopic than here - it's hardly a support question
<peyam> nobody is forced to use FF either. but since xubuntu is a lightweight distro. shouldn't it have a light weight webbrowser as wwll
<peyam> it's a development duggestion since ive been fan of xubuntu for a long time now
<elfy> this isn't the development channel either
<peyam> elfy, stop bein annoying
<koegs> peyam: please use the correct channels instead of "annoying" all others :)
<peyam> :)
<elfy> peyam: if you're that interested then read this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-January/009615.html , this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument and then do something proactive
<peyam> No! got no time for that sorry. Got time for complaining and spreading the words
<elfy> thought as much
<elfy> take it to -offtopic
<peyam> Just contributed 30 Kr to Wikipedia!
<knome> peyam, those who do, decide; either start contributing or stop bothering developers with arguing and insisting
<peyam> no
<burgr1ndz> i'm on xubuntu/seconion, can't get anyone to say hello over there, anyone got a link on how to get wifi up and runnen on it, love the distro, used to hitting the net non gui anyway, got it set up full install on other box but for whatever reason, i've been googling/reading couple days, haven trouble with the wifi, the box sees wlan0, eth0, even plugged my alfa in saw it wlan1, thanx
<holstein> burgr1ndz: to say hello over where?
<burgr1ndz> their channel
<holstein> burgr1ndz: whos? this is the xubuntu channel
<burgr1ndz> #securityonion
<burgr1ndz> yeah it's built on this distro
<burgr1ndz> maybe why i'm here
<holstein> burgr1ndz: we cant support it
<holstein> !wifi | burgr1ndz may help
<ubottu> burgr1ndz may help: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<burgr1ndz> sounds good
<holstein> could be a proprietary driver issue such as..
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Poisoned_Dragon> too late
<Poisoned_Dragon> he poofed
<kingplusplus> please i need help installing xubuntu, i have 3 partitions one for windows and 2 unallocated, when i click to install in the free space which i created as unallogated after installing windows it says no root file is defined... please how do i fix this?
<elfy> kingplusplus: 2 unallocated - what sizes?
<kingplusplus> elfy sorry i mean 2 unallocated partition, 455 GB and its labelled free space
<kingplusplus> this is where i want it installed, but when i select the drive and click install it says No root file system
<elfy> so you just need to create 2 partitions in the unallocated area - select the unallocated area - then at the bottom - should be a new button - that will let you create new partitions - one for swap, one for the install
<elfy> that's a lot of space though
<elfy> mmmm
<elfy> "sorry i mean 2 unallocated partition" what does that mean - you've made partitions?
<elfy> kingplusplus: open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t or win+t
<elfy> then run sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<elfy> then give us the url you get
<kingplusplus> elfy, paste.ubuntu.com/7011274
<elfy> kingplusplus: ok - so you've just got empty space after the other partition
<kingplusplus> elfy, yes
<elfy> how much RAM
<kingplusplus> i have 8 gb ram
<elfy> ok - so using the NEW button in the installer - make 3 partitions, one 8Gb, one 20GB the last the remaining space
<elfy> the first one - make linuxswap
<elfy> the seocnd - ext4 and in the mountpoint box /
<elfy> the last - ext4 and mountpoint /home
<elfy> then you should be fine to install
<kingplusplus>  ok elfy thankts let me do as specified
<elfy> yep - I'm in and out - but others are about
<kingplusplus> elfy no linuxswap so i selected swap area... i that ok?
<elfy> yep
<kingplusplus> elfy thanks,
<kingplusplus> all done, installing now
<elfy> welcome
<Meerkat> Can I install Xubuntu with the alternate CD and still keep windows on the same disk?
<elfy> yes - as long as you don't delete the windows partition
<Meerkat> can I resize it with the alternate CD?
<elfy> no idea - long time since I used the alternate - I would assume so
<CajunTechie> Elfy: IIRC, it's suggested that you resize the Windows partition with a Windows tool. At least that's what I read during my latest install. If you're running Win 7, that's an easy thing to do.
<CajunTechie> Ooops. sorry, that was supposed to go to Meerkat
<Meerkat> it's running XP
<Meerkat> know any tool for that?
<CajunTechie> Probably something like PartitionMagic or someting
<elfy> Meerkat: I'd really assume that the alternate will do it - the livesession will - and the alternate is more refined
<Meerkat> what worried me about the alternate CD was that when I picked "guided - rezise drive" it wanted to write changes before it would let me do any changes.
<molgrum> hi, i had my laptop in the closet since october and just now i booted it and upgraded a lot of things, but the kernel wouldn't update. just says that it's "held back"?
<CajunTechie> Has anyone gotten the Ubuntu developer stuff to install on Xubuntu?
<molgrum> i did uname -a and it says kernel is from october :/
<bekks> molgrum: sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<CajunTechie> molgrum, packages are generally held back if they would require other packages to be installed or uninstalled.
<bekks> molgrum: more likely: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<molgrum> thanks i'll try it
<kingplusplus> please i need some help, i do want opened applications showing on my desktop as icons, how can i disable this
<holstein> kingplusplus: you do want open/running appications showing?
<kingplusplus> holstein, thanks, i had it fixed, it was something i set in the desktop settings
<cub> Hi, I'd like to have an installation on an usb stick that I can boot up, work on and shut down and it will save both my work and any added applications. What's the best alternative, a persistent live usb or to do a full installation on the usb stick?
<cub> note, the usb stick is 32 GB and I want to use it all
<fibz_> a full install is better
<fibz_> done use swap on USB
<fibz_> dont*
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just do a full install with the usb stick as the target drive.
<cub> the instructions I've read about a full install says to create a 2 GB FAT32 partition first called /windows....any idea why?
<Poisoned_Dragon> fibz_ is right. Swap on flash memory is very bad.
<fibz_> dont use swap, ext2 is faster than ext4, and during install, make sure grub is being installed to the correct USB cub
<cub> yes, but couldn't I still use ext4?
<Poisoned_Dragon> you could
<fibz_> you can, but ext2 would be better
<cub> have been reading both good and bad about the journaling
<Poisoned_Dragon> fibz_, what's the diff between the 2 on flash?
<fibz_> ext2 without journaling will not lock up nearly as much as ext4
<fibz_> ext4 is better, there is a bug with systems not always shutting down gracefully when using ext2, but when running from a flash drive, ext2 will make life better
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<cub> any idea why isntructions suggest to make 2 GB windows partition?
<fibz_> when creating bootable flash drives, its better to use FAT16 than FAT32. FAT16 is faster
<fibz_> because if it is ext2, you wont be able to use it in windows
<cub> I will only boot it into xubuntu, i
<fibz_> well, again ext2 is the better option here, ext2 can be read by windows with 3rd party apps. ext4 cannot (as far as i know)
<cub> m not sure how to use it in windows
<fibz_> then there is no need for the windows partition
<cub> that's what I thought. :)
<cub> cool, time to get to work then. Thanks fibz_ and Poisoned_Dragon !
<mulletman1970> Hello. Can someone help me with an issue?
<knome> mulletman1970, why not ask your real question and find out?
<mulletman1970> Xubuntu 1.02 LTS on an Acer Aspire 5250 dual boot with Win 7. Previously installed Ubuntu, but like XFCE better. Ubuntu worked flawlessly. Xubuntu however has an issue that if the computer is off for a long period of time and I start it up and boot to Xubuntu, it "freezes" after a few seconds. I have my background, icons, etc, but the mouse pointer stops and I cannot even access the terminal. Now if I boot to Windows 7 first, t
<mulletman1970> 12.04 sorry
<mulletman1970> I tried re-installing and same issue. If I do a reboot, it works fine, but like I said if it sits overnight it freezes unless I boot to Win 7 first
<mulletman1970> This is the only complaint I have and want to keep using Xubuntu, but if I cannot resolve this issue I will try another distro
<Unit193> Makes sense, but you were cut off at "Now if I boot to Windows 7 first,".  So this is cold boot up it's not taking, but warm boot/reboot it does.
<mulletman1970> yes! Cold boot freezes, but warm boot fine
<Poisoned_Dragon_> that's actually not a terrible idea. If you try other distros with the xfce DE, you can determine if it's an issue with the DE.
<Unit193> What doesn't make sense to me, Ubuntu with the same version doesn't.
<Unit193> mulletman1970: Different kernel?
<mulletman1970> Ubuntu was perfect. no problems
<mulletman1970> I used Ubuntu 12.04 but now have Xubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> Do you have somewhat newer hardware?  You can try the enablement stack.
<mulletman1970> The laptop is about 3 years old with an AMD Dual core CPU
<mulletman1970> Sorry such a newb, but what's an enablemant stack?
<fibz_> i just a got twinge telling me you should check the SMART status of the hard drive.     reminds me of a failing hard drive i had in 2012
<mulletman1970> How do I do that? I did check the disc for errors via Win 7
<fibz_> that should have caught it. you can install smartmontools to read the actual SMART log (or speedfan in windows)
#xubuntu 2014-03-01
<fibz_> did you perform a complete scan and enable checking of bad sectors? or just the usual chkdsk?
<Unit193> mulletman1970: Enablement stack just brings in a newer xorg and kernel.
<mulletman1970> usual chkdsk
<fibz_> then yes, try out smartmontools available in the repos to read the hard drives SMART logs
<mulletman1970> should i boot back to bill and try that and come back?
<fibz_> no
<fibz_> you can do that right now
<mulletman1970> sweet!
<mulletman1970> Wish I knew how. lol
<fibz_> open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install smartmontools   (or search for it in the Ubuntu Software Center)
<mulletman1970> Doing it via terminal now. thanks
<fibz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<fibz_> ooo never knew there was a GUI version
<mulletman1970> short test, long, or conveyence?
<fibz_> long
<mulletman1970> cool. like 5 minutes
<mulletman1970> DOH! 119 minutes lol
<kingplusplus> please how do i install flash on xbuntu
<Unit193> Either install flashplugin-installer, or add the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin.
<kingplusplus> Unit193, please do you know the cmd
<Unit193> However you'd normally install software, USC, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc.
<kingplusplus> please anyone noticed firefox dones't allow saving password on Xubuntu, the save password flashes and viola its gone how can i fix this?
<kingplusplus> please how do i fix the audio of my Xubuntu, i wasn't able to edit the volume so i typed alsamixer and increased all options is there a way to make it better because now i am get a tone coming up if the volume is 50% high
<fibz_> internal sound cards absorb a lot of RFI/EMI, also check your cabling, loosing connections or old/bad cables will cause this as well. also clean up your cabling, interferences jumps between cables. use terminators to help absolrb some of the noise. also if you have a pre-amp control in your alsamixer, turn that down, pre-amp shouldnt be set too high
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am using Xubuntu 12.04 and I am trying to get my screen to dim after idle for 12 seconds, but it does not dim...what can i do to attempt to fix trhis issue
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys sorry I am trying to get my Xubuntu to dim on inactivity my screen using xfce power manager but it seems to not dim at all
<fibz_> broke my tab key binding. Tab works for Alt+Tab switching, but all other functions provided by tab (cycling through cells and input boxes, autocomplete, indenting text and so on) any idea how to fix this?
<fibz_> problem started after i changed the keyboard shortcut for window resize (changed to alt+1)
<holstein> fibz_: you can always blow out your user config and get "default"
<fibz_> where is it located?
<holstein> fibz_: it depends on what you want to remove.. or reset
<holstein> fibz_: somewhere in your /home should be all you are looking for
<fibz_> i dont know what i broke. i am in ./config and not sure where to go from here
<holstein> fibz_: then, move the entire thing
<holstein> fibz_: test.. then, put back what you want/need
<fibz_> k
<fibz_> deleted /home/user/.config/xfce4/ and that fixed it
<fibz_> thanks holstein
<holstein> fibz_: cheers!
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone know how I can diagnose a xfce4-power-manager issue? I cannot get the dim setting to work on my laptop Lenovo G700
<Noskcaj> Psil0Cybin, while not actually diagnosing it, ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager would help track down this issue
<Psil0Cybin> Noskcaj, I am kinda new to the process of filing bugs how would I go about doing this?
<Psil0Cybin> nvm Noskcaj I am doing that now
<Noskcaj> also, what version of xubuntu do you have?
<Noskcaj> Psil0Cybin, I think it's a bug i fixed in xubuntu 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> Noskcaj, I am using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549 is my thread on the forums
<Noskcaj> It's bug 1067749 that you have i think
<ubottu> bug 1067749 in xfce4-power-manager (Debian) "Screen refuses to dim on battery" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067749
<Noskcaj> Psil0Cybin, If you're able to, upgrade to 14.04 (we just released beta 1). If not, i can try and make the patch work in precise if you really need it.
<Psil0Cybin> I do not "really" need it, but I would love to learn how to fix this issue and perhaps patch it without adding a PPA? Or doing it manually?
<Psil0Cybin> Is this a difficult task? I am fairly new, but hate adding PPA's as they cause problems later on
<Noskcaj> well patching it is doing it manually
<Noskcaj> but you could make the .deb yourself fairly easily.
<tsaavik> anyone having font issues since the last xubuntu chrome/nvidia/gtk upgrade?
<Noskcaj> tsaavik, That's a lot of different options. Maybe try looking at bug reports for the various packages you mentioned?
<tsaavik> Yeah, been stalking around, no luck so far
<tsaavik> I pushed the upgrade button and rebooted and WHAM, helvicta is BOLD and almost unreadable :(
<tsaavik> even tried hacking up a custom.css to remap helvetica in chrome, but no dice
<tsaavik> Maybe I can hold out another month for 14.04 :\
<Noskcaj> tsaavik, It's fairly safe to upgrade to 14.04 now
<tsaavik> Ah cool, i'll keep that as an option :D
<AussieUpOver> Trying to install drivers for my Brother HL-3150CDN on xubuntu 14.04, it seems to list a wide range of Brother printer drivers in xubuntu but misses out the one I need (Which is just typical for me). On the Brother Linux Drivers page now & it seems the drivers from there won't install. Got any tips?
<AussieUpOver> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-3150CDN
<CrypticByte> Question guys when I run wow64 bit the mouse cursor looks fine but game crashes before it opens, if I run wow 32 bit game works perfectly but the mouse is gray.  What could be causing this?
<AussieUpOver> Not running it in windows that's what. I can't get it going either.
<CrypticByte> Works perfectly using Ubuntu with Unity, OpenSUSE, just cant seem to get it running right with any buntu distro that doesn't use Unity
<CrypticByte> Question guys when I run wow64 bit the mouse cursor looks fine but game crashes before it opens, if I run wow 32 bit game works perfectly but the mouse is gray.  What could be causing this?
<xubuntu631> Hi there. I am really impressed of the Beta 14.04 Xubuntu, and I am wondering, if I install the Beta 1, will this be updated all the way to final? Or should I make a new install after final is released?
<elfy> xubuntu631: update it and it will be
<xubuntu631> elfy: ....it will be.... updated until final? :-)
<CrypticByte> on that 14.04 xubuntu can you still get the non free ATI drivers?
<elfy> xubuntu631: if you update - then you'll have the final
<elfy> CrypticByte: no idea - don't use ATI cards
<elfy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/fglrx
<bazhang> fglrx are the proprietary ones
<bazhang> perhaps he means "radeon"
<CrypticByte> well I'm going to make a post on Winehq website about the gray mouse cursor but I fixed the problem
<elfy> lol - like I said - no idea :p
<elfy> CrypticByte: look on packages.ubuntu.com
<CrypticByte> It was in fact a 32bit lib that was missing but doing sudo apt-get install ia32-libs fixed the problem
<bazhang> CrypticByte, they have a channel here on freenode
<bazhang> #winehq
<elfy> no ia32-libs in trusty
<CrypticByte> trusty, whats that
<CrypticByte> I'm just learning linux :P
<bazhang> 14.04
<bazhang> release next month
<bazhang> as in 4th month 14 (2014)
<CrypticByte> so they will no longer be a ia32-libs thats crazy
<bazhang> you wont need it
<CrypticByte> I needed it now, what they do so differently next month
<bazhang> need it for what
<bazhang> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages, lsb-multimedia, lsb-printing (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<CrypticByte> world of warcraft to get the mouse cursor working, only way I found that it works
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<bazhang> what version you on
<CrypticByte> version of what
<bazhang> xubuntu
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in the terminal
<CrypticByte> I'm on Mint currently I been debating on switching over
<bazhang> uh thats not supported
<bazhang> irc.spotchat for linuxmint help
<xubuntu329> Greetings all. In need of some urgent help. After I login, I get no response. Luckily, synapse still functions so I was able to pull up the browser. Otherwise, I have either a grey screen or a nlank wallpaper. Non of the basic desktop loads, not even the toolbar up top.
<xubuntu329> blank*
<xubuntu329> I was sticking to 13.04 for this concern. But decided to uprgrade since its always bugging me about it, and, many 13.04 packages are no longer updated, etc.
<xubuntu392> Slve a TUTTI
<xubuntu392> qualcuno parla italiano
<fibz__> delete you /home/user/.config
<v1adimir> o.0
<xubuntu392> Italian
<xubuntu392> ?
<xubuntu329> I'll try it...
<v1adimir> apt-get install -f maybe, to begin with
<v1adimir> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<xubuntu329> hmm...nope...seems to have no effect
<xubuntu329>  Was literally functioning fine 10 minutes ago
<xubuntu329> Now, I'm completely "greyed out". If I minimize a window, its gone. considering trying fibz___ suggestion
<v1adimir> if a new user might help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<v1adimir> but, this is doubtful..:)
<xubuntu329> This is a new problem, that is for certain. First time for everything as they say.
<v1adimir> yeah xD
<xubuntu329> Can't even access folders...this is nuts
<v1adimir> xubuntu329: but, did you sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean b4 trying to apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<v1adimir> .. and check if old sources are disabled.
<v1adimir> maybe it's just something simple :-f
<xubuntu329> I din't run any terminal commands after install. No clue as to what this issue is. I've seen the no wallpaper hissy fits..but I can't even use my machine. Thanks to synapse, I am able to workaround some.
<xubuntu329> going to reboot...fingers crossed. Thanks for the assistance.
<xubuntu152> Rebooted to same predicament
<xubuntu152> Think I should just wipe the HDD and fresh install 13.04?
<meeseek> i thought light-locker is replacing xscreensaver, but latest trusty still uses it for locking
<meeseek> whats up with that
<TheSheep> it's not ready yet
<meeseek> TheSheep, ok. just making sure it's not a bug on my end. im running the daily iso.
<any_chaos> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meinem System, ich kann mich als Gast bei einer xfce Sitzung anmelden, nur wenn ich mich mit meinem Konto anmelde komme ich direkt zur Anmeldemaske zurück. Das Passwort ist richtig eingegeben. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<cfhowlett> !de|any_chaos,
<ubottu> any_chaos,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cubed_root> i tried install gnome using sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, the installation seemed to run successfully, but after logout and restart i'm not seeing the gnome options in the login window
<holstein> cubed_root: under the session selection
<cubed_root> i think that's what i'm talking about:  after install i just see xubuntu and xfce
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10 should be relevant.. though, you may not want the PPA's
<cubed_root> thanks
<holstein> ubuntu-gnome-desktop is what they suggest. but, i havent tried it
<holstein> you should be able to just add gnome, and select it
<cubed_root> what are ppa's again?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cubed_root> thanks
<holstein> i can say, i have installed gnome, and experienced issues
<cubed_root> i might leave it alone for now as this is a laptop i use alot
<holstein> cubed_root: you can always try it in virtualbox, or a live CD :)
<cubed_root> actually i've installed it on an older laptop and like it, but i want to try using it for a couple hours to see if i like enough to switch
<cubed_root> ...i want to try doing work on it
<holstein> cubed_root: you can.. the PPA is probably a good idea at that point
<cubed_root> holstein: were your gnome issues with hardware or with having xubuntu also installed
<Robertinho> conversaria em portugues?
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zukeprime> xubuntu 14.04 Beta 1:  still has xscreensaver.  Is that intentional? Don't see lightlocker settings anywhere
<fibz_> best 14.04 support can be found in #ubuntu+1
<zukeprime> cool thanks fibz_
#xubuntu 2014-03-02
<ROPA> how do I add a desktop shortcut to a panel???
<krytarik> ROPA: Please see here: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/launcher
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am trying to use xfce4-power-manager in order to dim the screen when it is inactive for 20 seconds, yet when I leave my computer to idle it does not dim the screen and keeps it blaring on full brightness, I was wondering if there is anything i can do to diagnose this issue, I have already posted on the forums and followed all instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549&p=129433
<Psil0Cybin> 20) thought maybe someone here can point me in the right direction please :D
<xubuntu632> hi, is there any way someone could answer a quick question?
<krytarik> !ask | xubuntu632
<ubottu> xubuntu632: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu632> Thanks...I was wondering if I can repair an installation from a live usb, my drive got a few bad sectors and the partition with xubuntu took the brunt of it
<Psil0Cybin> If someone knows how I can solve the dim issue please pm me :D
<basketball> my fstab file is empty
<Unit193> !crosspost | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<basketball> ok Unit193  do you have an anser
<Unit193> To "my fstab file is empty"?  Sure, my /dev/random is random.
<basketball> ok what i want to do is play a dvd
<Unit193> Did you have a question along with that?
<basketball> but my pc isnt reconizing that i inserted the dvd
<Unit193> Is the drive dead?
<basketball> no it works in windows
<basketball> Unit193,  how do i fix it when i run regionset regionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drives
<basketball> ERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"!
<basketball> Please ensure there is a readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<basketball> my fstab file is empty
<xubuntu084> I found my answer myself, which I don't mind.  I'm gonna hope, however, that the rest of my time with linux is better representative of the community than the people here.
 * Poisoned_Dragon facepalms.
<Guest63761> hi
<Guest63761> anyone running bare metal VMs on older thinkpads, e.g T61?
<ROPA> I created an extra panel in Xubuntu, how do I get a launcher to take me to the home folder into the new panel??y
<Unit193> ROPA: "Directory Menu" should do it.
<Unit193> Guest63761: "Bare metal" and "VMs"?
<Guest63761> Bare metal means there is no guest OS running virtual machine OSs
<Guest63761> pure OSs using the native I/O
<Guest63761> just like servers in the cloud
<Guest63761> e.g AWS
<Unit193> But I personally do not own a Thinkpad.
<Guest63761> or any other PC for that matter
<Guest63761> e.g. using Zenclient
<Unit193> Right, so the operating system installed on the hardware is the VM (basically), ala Xen.  No, I've only messed with kvm/qemu and vbox.  I highly respect Xen though.
<Guest63761> correct, Xen
<Guest63761> how are you set up with Xubuntu, natively?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Guest63761> and as for Office docs?
<Unit193> Libreoffice does well enough for what I need.
<Unit193> It's compatibility isn't 100% there, but if I need something more compatible, or publisher, wine handles it quite well now.
<Guest63761> ok, thanks.  I still need to the features and the compatibility of Office 2003 with the 2007 extensions
<Guest63761> but other than that I prefer to be in a linux env
<Unit193> Understandable, yes.
<Guest63761> so you run wine in Linux?
<Unit193> Yes, there are some windows applications I need (and skifree! :P )
<Guest63761> nice
<Guest63761> hows Photoshop on wine?
<Unit193> I'd have to check the appdb on that one, not used it, just use Gimp.
<Guest63761> right
<tarta8> hello
<tarta8> I'm having a PROBLEM that i'm unable to fix, even looking thru google so i hope someone can help me
<tarta8> when I start my xubuntu and i get to the splash screen it just stays there "thinking"
<tarta8> noone?
<tutur> can anyone give me a hand please?
<mnemoc> hi, is there any ppa to get 4.12 on 14.04?
<mnemoc> ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12 doesn't support Trusty
<zukeprime> mnemoc:  funny you should ask that.  Here's a tutorial video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Myiv-4-vA
<mnemoc> zukeprime: thanks
<brainwash> mnemoc: you don't need the PPA for 14.04
<mnemoc> brainwash: I've got but I've got 4.11 instead of 4.12
<Unit193> 4.12 doesn't exist, 4.11 is the development snapshot for it.
<brainwash> 4.12 has not been released yet, the PPA contains the 4.11 components
<mnemoc> i see
<mnemoc> xfdesktop4 keeps crashing and crashing :(
<zukeprime> mnemoc: desktop crash has been reported for the beta.  Mine crashes to
<mnemoc> if it's a known problem and the 4.11 in 14.04 is indeed the latest dev code It's just about waiting. so I'm good. :)
<zukeprime> brainwash:  you seem to be knowledgeable about 14.04...any reason the beta still has xscreensaver?  Power options *seem* really messed up, i.e. don't do anything and I can't configure light-locker
<zukeprime> is this something I should report?
<brainwash> well, it's a beta after all, the issues are known
<brainwash> xscreensaver will get removed at some point and a new package will be included to configure light-locker
<brainwash> -> light-locker-settings
<zukeprime> yeah...i'm down with it.  But I thought the beta is in feature freeze.
<zukeprime> just trying to understand the process
<brainwash> see bug 1281536
<ubottu> bug 1281536 in light-locker-settings "[needs-packaging] light-locker-settings" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281536
<zukeprime> cool, thx!
<brainwash> so beta 2 should be in better shape
<zukeprime> one of these days, I'm going to start contributing, just need to learn linux! :D
<brainwash> feel free to join #xubuntu-devel
<brainwash> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<zukeprime> already there. Considering trying to help with *something*...documentation perhaps. Seems dead right now
<zukeprime> but on the inside I'm sure it's hoppin'
<brainwash> despite xubuntu being so popular we still need more helping hands :)
<elfy> indeed - just don't think you need to be a coder of some sort to help - or I'd be elsewhere ;)
<elfy> but the best channel for this discussion is #xubuntu-devel
<howefield> folks, is it possible to remove the desktop panel ?
<zukeprime> right click...remove
<elfy> doesn't work for the last panel
<zukeprime> right click properties, then remove it that way?  never deleted all the panels before
<elfy> which unless howefield has changed his mind is what he's after doing :)
<elfy> zukeprime: it really doesn't work for the last panel :)
<zukeprime> lol
<zukeprime> you could make it transparent, min pixel width and length, then have it autohide, I suppose.  lol
<zukeprime> so tempted to put compton on this 14.04, but I'm resisting to test stock install
<howefield> sorry, was doing a bit of support there, yes elfy is correct, I want a dock and no panels.
<superprower> Hi all, i have a problem with wine, i installed it using repo's, "apt-get install wine", it's installed normaly, but when i try to start a programm, it's kill's; if i try launch app frome console, i get a "X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)". I can normaly run games from steam in full screen.
<superprower> And he also says : Major opcode of failed request:  12 (X_ConfigureWindow)
<superprower>   Resource id in failed request:  0x4a00001
<superprower>   Serial number of failed request:  112
<superprower>   Current serial number in output stream:  114
<cfhowlett> superprower, purge and reinstall  - also upgrade and dist-upgrade
<superprower> cfhowlett, same error
<cfhowlett> superprower, over my head.  ask in #ubuntu or the wine support channel
<superprower> cfhowlett, ok, tnx anyway
<HuchMan> hello . when I type service networking restart my system is crashing .. desktop background is turning gray .. Why is this happening?
<HuchMan> can someone help ?
<cub> I was going to do a full installation on a 32 GB usb stick, booted into a 13.10 live cd, installed on the new usb stick with 10 GB / and 20 GB /home, chose the new usb as MBR. Everything seemed fine until reboot when it won't boot. No OS found or something as an error message. I thought I followed all the steps I read and discuss here earlier. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cub> cfhowlett, I don't want a persistent live cd. I'm going for a full proper installation on the usb.
<koegs> where exactly did you install grub?
<cub> the usb stick /sdc
<cub> koegs, can I check the grub on the stick just in case something went wrong? It was not installed on the HDD since this pc boots just as usual.
<koegs> cub: sudo dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/sda 2>/dev/null | strings
<koegs> maybe replace sda with sdc
<cub> what supposed to happen?
<koegs> it will give you an output if there is grub installed in the mbr
<cub> hm it didn't
<cub> strange, I ran it a second time
<cub> and got some messages
<cub> ah I missed a "=" the first time
<cub> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cub> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7022979/
<koegs> did you use the correct device?
<koegs> it sound like a windows-bootsector
<cub> I changed the /dev/sda to sdb as it is mounted on this pc now.
<cub> really? Weird. Hmm, perhaps there was something still on the stick even though I created new partitions on it during the installation?
<cub> it was formated as FAT32 when I bought it. I removed that partition in the installation and created two ext2 partitions, one for / and one for /home
<daemonicus> Hi guys, i wanted to ask if there is a command or some setting that i can use that i can "fake" that i plug in the power cord and put it out. Some times, power consumption is higher since boot, until i plug the power source.if i unplug, there are normal readings
<cub> perhaps I should just reformat the usb stick and try again .. bbl
<Apashu> Hey
<Apashu> I'm installing Xubuntu and i'm stuck at "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Apashu> for like.. a hour..
<Apashu> i installed ubuntu 12 some time ago
<Apashu> and worked fine
<Apashu> and installed mint 15
<Apashu> which aswel worked swel
<krysztal> Hi, I have a problem. I'm trying to set up two screens. I have primary screen on right, and secondary on left. And when I try to set up it, it always taking left screen as primary, even when i change it witch nvidia settings panel.
<xubuntu828> Just plugged in a random usb stick so the boot disk would work. lol
<xubuntu828> i like the chatting while installing.
<xubuntu828> I'm a big xubuntu fan so i don't mind having to put an usb stick in in order for the installation to continue
<xubuntu828> I heard it was a hardware issue so i guess you cant blame the software developers. Some people, really good at pointing fingers.
<xubuntu828> Today suddenly my network manager stopped working.
<xubuntu828> Pls some other stuff.
<xubuntu828> So i thought i would reinstall it all
<xubuntu828> So I am.
<xubuntu828> Ok, cool. it's done. Ready to boot this bad boy. Loving the xubuntu flavor. Ooohh. So what your flavor. Tell me what's your flavor. oooohhh
<cub> koegs, just to follow-up from earlier. When I scrapped the usb stick in gparted and created the two partitions before the installation everything worked just fine. Running it now. :)
<Funklebits> Hello
<saeth> hello :P
<saeth> I need some help with kwin on xfce please
<saeth> I installed kwin and it works great with one exception - all my workspaces disappeared and I only have one 3:
<brainwash> saeth: you have to configure kwin
<saeth> how do I do that? I tried in its settings but it doesnt seem to affect workspaces
<saeth> it looks like it's in conflict with xfce
<brainwash> kwin is a KDE program and not part of xubuntu, maybe try asking in #kde or #kubuntu
#xubuntu 2015-02-23
<id-furqon> that's good,  thanks for the answer friend
<Legendre> howdy folks
<knome> hello
<Legendre> having trouble controlling module loading at boottime.. an
<Legendre> any takers?
<Legendre> d..LP is loading, I want to load CBM insteal
<Legendre> pqardon the kb issue here
<Legendre> how do I contol mod loading at boot?
<Legendre> my /etc/modules isn't being respected..
<Legendre> need to not load lp, load cbm instead
<brainvvash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<brainvvash> it's a general question, so you could also ask in #ubuntu
<Legendre> here's the deal.. my /etc/modules isn't being respected..
<Legendre> changes there don't take effect.
<Legendre> lp is #lp commented out, and cbm is added. I also updated the initramfs
<brainvvash> did you update initramfs?
<brainvvash> ok
<Legendre> do I need to explicitly b-list lp?
<Legendre> as if, it's not actually being loaded by /etc/mods
<Legendre> ?
<brainvvash> yes, please try that
<Legendre> will do, bbiab
<Legendre> Well, I've tried several different permutations of this, and nothing works. Can't stop lp from loading..
<brainvvash> Legendre, look at /etc/default/cups
<brainvvash> LOAD_LP_MODULE=
<Legendre> hang on..
<Legendre> You've done better than any other, got me half-way there.. lp is no longer loading. However, your instructions are a little out of date.
<Legendre> the /etc/default/cups is deprecated, it sent me to a different file that had the lp mod loading stuff in it.
<Legendre> I commentd out lp and that took care of it, left in parport_pc and ppdev
<Legendre> but cbm isn't loading, tho it +is+ in /etc/modules.. so what's next? =)
<Legendre> If you're using 14.X, take a look at /etc/default/cups - do you see what I see?
<brainvvash> can you load it manually? also, check syslog
 * Legendre needs to start an sshd on that other box. 
<Legendre> sure I can load it manually.. but here's the deal. The motor on the 1541 runs continuously without it, so I have to do it every time, lest I ruin that drive.
 * Legendre has a CBM-1541 with PP & serial connection to the pc parport.
<brainvvash> you could add the command to /etc/rc.local
 * Legendre is a Commie dork from way, way back.
<Legendre> suppose I could, but.. wtf is wrong with the prescribed method? Why is /etc/modules being all crappy and ignored?
<brainvvash> we don't know
<Legendre> If I'm included in the 'we', that's surely correct! ;-()
<Legendre> Wow, adding a modprobe line to rc.local takes me back, lol.. to Slackware 7.x
<brainvvash> so yeah, someone in #ubuntu may know what's going on
<Legendre> And *buntu is like flying cars and hoverboards compared to the old way, of Slack, so it just seems kinda anachronistric.
<Legendre> So would that be the rc.local under /etc/ or /etc/init.d/? =)
<Legendre> WTF
<brainvvash> etc/rc.local
<Legendre> okey
<brainvvash> the init.d one is the sysvinit service which reads the actual rc.local file on boot
<Legendre> Ok. While I'm unconvinced of the elegance of this approach, it has in fact achieved the result.. so thank you, you topped the whole of the internet!
 * Legendre bows to brainvvash 
<brainvvash> you're welcome :)
<Legendre> no blacklisting or update-initramfs seems to have been required.
<Legendre> it appears to be entirely down to the cupsd module loader, and the rc.local
<Legendre> hard to say for sure, tho, as I'd have to back-track and revert any lingering changes to those areas.
<Legendre> But the main issue was preventing load of lp..
<Legendre> and that was certainly the most convoluted issue.. the fact that it's "loaded" by /etc/modules is a big old red herring - because it's NOT.
<xubuntu07i> hi i have a problem with xubuntu (im french) when i install it , the home screen freeze i can't do anything.
<xubuntu07i> the mouse don't moove , i can only reboot with the power button
<max12345> Hey I just found some instructions on how to increase swap space
<max12345> just to make sure i understood correctly,
<max12345> dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap.img bs=1024k count=1000
<max12345> this creates a file to be used for swapping
<max12345> mkswap /var/swap.img
<max12345> this formats it
<max12345> swapon /var/swap.img
<max12345> and this turns it on right?
<brainvvash> max12345, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq ?
<max12345> brainvvash, I will now
<max12345> brainvvash, ok yes, that's very helpful, thank you
<brainvvash> great :)
<xubuntu69> hi anyone can help me please
<xubuntu69> i installed xubuntu , and i have some issue with my keybord and my mouse
<xubuntu69> nothing can moove, it's the 1st boot
<Tanya> Hello, anyone pls help. I have problem that my desktop split on 2 parts, second parts look lise windows lens, but without zoom. How can disable it? Didint find it in options
<cfhowlett> Tanya, xubuntu doesn't have lens.  I suspect you are looking at the disabled assist enlargement.
<Tanya> I try to find it control panel, but didnt find. But the second part about 30% of my screen and located at the bottom. and this part duplicate my screen
<brainvvash> does a relog fix the problem?
<Tanya> Nope
<Tanya> Its look like option for disabled assit enlargement
<cfhowlett> Tanya, system > accessibility
<brainvvash> is the guest session affected too?
<Tanya_> in guest session i have the same problem
<cfhowlett> Tanya_, go to the xubuntu settings tab and check the accessibility options.
<Tanya_> http://tinypic.com/r/2day2vm/8
<user_> Hello all
<user_> is this the right place for support questions and general help for xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> user_, yes.
<Tanya_> @cfhowlett I cant find this in setting tab:( can u say me how it looks like?
<Tanya_> and did u see my photo of scren?
<cfhowlett> Tanya_,  I did see.  wait 1 for my pic.
<user_> thank you cf. how can i choose what icons to add to the icon tray on top right hand side
<cfhowlett> Tanya_, http://tinypic.com/r/15chh6u/8
<cfhowlett> user_, right click for optoins
<cfhowlett> *options*
<Tanya_> @cfhowlett. I have only mouse and keybord options in accessibility
<user_> right click > panel > add new items but the item i want to add is a specific installed not default program which is not in the options
<cfhowlett> user_, you can add a custom item to the panel
<cfhowlett> Tanya_, logout / login for full assistive technologies
<Tanya_> cfhowlett, thx
<Tanya_> ill try it
<user_> thanks cf i am looking for how to add a custom item.
<cfhowlett> user_, happy2help!
<Tanya> cf , it didnt help. i didnt get new options
<Tanya> No hotkeys to disable it?
<cfhowlett> Tanya, sorry, if my guess wasn't accurate, then your issue is a mystery to me.  ask again.  someone smarter than me will no doubt know.
<user_> cf on my issue,i can see add new items and there is a search window when i click the plus sign but it will not bring up the icon for the program i am looking for (it was there before but i accidently removed it)
<cfhowlett> user_, let me try my system
<cfhowlett> user_, so Panel > add new item > and then ???
<user_> and then i see the default options ,also can search for others but neither shows the option i am looking for
<Tanya> Anyone pls help disable it !! http://tinypic.com/r/2day2vm/8
<cfhowlett> user_, now I see what you're fighting with.  I don't see workaround yet ...
<cfhowlett> user_, found it.
<cfhowlett> user_, add new items > Launcher.  then edit the launcher for the program you want
<john8cs> Hello guys. I want to make my xubuntu windows decoration not to have "rounded borders" . How can i do it? Thank you very much in advance :)))    ps. I know how to edit CSS , conf files etc, i just can't find where is this setting
<brainvvash> john8cs, https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme
<brainvvash> you either tweak your current theme or use another one which does not have rounded borders
<john8cs> brainvvash: i am using "Iris" theme ( http://thevirtualdragon.deviantart.com/art/Iris-Light-Gtk-Theme-v1-7-428948909 ) but the top-left & top-right corners are rounded. I don't know where i can switch that to square. I edited all config files to "border-radius: 0;"
<knome> john8cs, look under the xfwm directory, the borders aren't drawn by GTK definitions
<john8cs> knome: where is that directory located at? thank you very much
<knome> john8cs, under the theme directory
<knome> eg. if you're looking at files in gtk-2.0 (or gtk-3.0), go to ../xfwm4
<john8cs> well in /home/john/.themes/iris/  i can't find that dir.  i will look up on /usr/share/themes/
<knome> john8cs, then it's possible that this theme isn't even controlling your window borders
<knome> john8cs, what does settings manager -> window manager -> style say?
<john8cs> knome: yeah. that's bad huh
<knome> no it's not, it's the expected result...
<knome> if it doesn't ship an xfwm4 theme, there's no way it can control the window borders...
<john8cs> knome: in window manager it says that i am using the greybird theme
<knome> right, then you need to edit the greybird window borders
<john8cs> right :)
<knome> or change to some other window manager theme that already has non-rounded corners
<john8cs> i can see a "themerc" file in /usr/share/themes/Greybird/xfwm4/
<john8cs> is that correct?
<knome> john8cs, no, as i said, you'll need to edit the image files.
<knome> john8cs, see top-left-* and top-right*
<john8cs> grep -r "top-left-"  returns nothing
<knome> john8cs, in the directory...
<john8cs> aaaa knome yes
<knome> john8cs, not in the file
<knome> please read what i'm saying
<john8cs> knome: sorry mate you are right, i found the image file
<john8cs> knome: thank you very much!! :)))
<knome> you're welcome
<john8cs> knome: one last question. If i copy that xfwm4  to my .themes/iris , is it going to work? just not to break anything?
<knome> it should work
<john8cs> knome: great
<knome> i'd create another theme folder for it
<knome> to keep maintaining easy
<knome> eg. ~/.themes/Greybird-modified
<blb3383> 4.12 is about to be released,huh
<blb3383> xfce 4.12 I mean
<brainvvash> according to the mailing list, yes
<xubuntu134> hey
<Craxor> Okay, I am having a weird issue.  I am running Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  My desktop is not loading.  The GUI works fine, but the desktop doesn't load.  As in it just shows my default wallpaper, no icons, and it is unresponsive.  It does not load after a while, it boots like this. Any suggestions?
<bgardner> Craxor: Did you put anything in rc.local?  I've done that to myself.  Any entry there needs to terminate/fork or you get the behavior you described.
<Craxor> I don't remember doing that, I'll give that a check
<xubuntu69w> hello, i need help
<xubuntu69w> anyone? i need help badly
<xubuntu69w> ???
<Adam_T> xubuntu69w: Hey, its usually easier if you go ahead and ask the question / state your problem. Then people that have ideas can jump into the chat and help out :)
<xubuntu69w> oh ok sorry
<Adam_T> no worries. It just helps the chat flow better. Whats the problem?
<xubuntu69w> ok so i have a dell latitude d610(old laptop), i wanted to install xubuntu 14.02 LTS, but everytime i try and install ubuntu it gives me error 5/ errno 5...
<xubuntu69w> i click to delete windows xp and to replace it with xubuntu, so now i have no os on my pc at all... ive download the .iso many times bit same problem
<xubuntu69w> did i get disconnected?
<xubuntu69w> i guess i got disconnected but heres my full question, i have a dell latitude d610(old laptop) that i wanna install xubuntu 14.04.02 LTS, everytime i try to install it i get Error5/ errno 5... also when i tryed to install it i click the delete windows xp and install xubuntu. so i now have no os working on my d610 please help(send help to my email if im not here @ bjefferson2012@gmail.com
<spicypixel> any way to have the windows in a spanned taskbar across multiple monitors to have their application icon/title on the monitor they're on?
<spicypixel> right now they're all bunched up on my primary monitor
<xubuntu22w> hi anyone good with touch screen calibration ?
<xubuntu22w> anyone here ?
<xubuntu22w> does anyone know how to calibrate touch screen in xubuntu 14.04 ?
<xubuntu02w> i have a problem
<xubuntu46w> what is it ?
<xubuntu02w> http://paulosserver.no-ip.org/xampp/ 403 error
<xubuntu46w> sorry only new to xubuntu
<xubuntu46w> have problem of my own !
<xubuntu02w> sorry
<xubuntu46w> cant make touch screen calibration permanent
<xubuntu46w> really strange as have done it in ubuntu and the terminal gives out a string to paste into conf file to make it permanent
<xubuntu46w> but xubuntu terminal does not do it for some reason ??
<xubuntu46w> anyone got any ideas ?
<Executioner> Is it possible to install Xubuntu (latest) alongside with Windows 8.1, while the system is completely in UEFI mode? including the partition table
<Executioner> Also talking about a desktop, those oddly specific laptop drivers shouldn't be an issue
<xubuntu68w> any knowledgeable xubuntu folks here ?
<Executioner> In the #xubuntu channel? No. Not a single, by any chance.
<Executioner>  /s
<paddy_> hi
<paddy_> anyone around to ask a question
<genii> Better to just ask the channel in general and see if someone anwers
<paddy_> k
<paddy_> anyone know about calibrating touch screen in xubuntu
<koegs> Executioner: i dont have experience with UEFI but i think it is possible
<Executioner> Possibly working out of box with the installer?
<paddy_> that for me executioner ?
<Executioner> Also, is it now SSD friendly?
<Executioner> paddy_: No
<paddy_> k
<paddy_> anyone know how to make calibration permanent ?
<koegs> Executioner: i would take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<koegs> and yes, it is "ssd friendly", whatever that means :D
<paddy_> when i use xinput_calibrator with ubuntu the terminal spits out the results to edit the evdev conf file thus making it permanent but xubuntu terminal dosent do that so calibration is lost at log out
<paddy_> any suggestions ?
<Executioner> koegs: by the wiki (why google didn't shown it in the first results in the first place) it seems to be working, thanks
<koegs> paddy_: you have to manually add the conifg, xinput_calibrator does not do that
<koegs> paddy_: https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-ubuntu-1204-touchscreen-calibration
<paddy_> thnks koegs but terminal did it in ubuntu and linux mint, it gave you results to copy and paste into conf file but on this install of xubuntu it dosent do it
<koegs> paddy_: it does not produce any output?
<paddy_> no i used xinput_calibrator in both ubuntu and mint and once calibration is done the terminal opened up with readings to copy but nothing in xubuntu the cal window just closes and calibtration is only active as long as you are logged in
<koegs> paddy_: did you try to open it from a terminal and see if the output is there?
<paddy_> no hadnt thought of that i just downloaded it and used it via gui
<paddy_> can you tell me how to open it in terminal /
<koegs> open a terminal, type "xinput_calibrator", hit enter
<paddy_> k
<paddy_> yesss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<paddy_> cool thanks mate, love xubuntu anyway but this will make it awsome indeed
<paddy_> ah ! forgot how to edit ' no permission'
<paddy_> how do i become root ?
<paddy_> or edit a system file ?
<paddy_> what do i type in terminal to edit a system file as root
<elfy> paddy_: in newer releases there is a pkexec profile, so pkexec mousepad /path/to/file should work
<Akusari> hi
<Morrog> Good evening
<Morrog> My desktop icons (Xubuntu 14.04.2) are against my panel (see http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=22479)
<Morrog> the right side of that image is after i change the desktop icon size to 20 and then back to 48. this shows the desktop as it should be. but on reboots it always looks like the left side
<Morrog> I cannot figure out where i could change it. Does anyone have an idea?
<Morrog> Thank you in advance :-)
<dka> hello folks ?
<knome> hello.
<Morrog> hello
<dka> can i ask noob question
<dka> ?
<knome> please go ahead.
<dka> see
<dka> i have this IRQ problem somtimes and the mouse is in skipping motion
<dka> VERY ANOYING
<dka> IRQ error bla bla
<dka> only reboot helps
<dka> how can i fix this :X
<dka> im not advanced linux user, i just enjoy xubuntu
<tgm4883> Just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, I'm now greeted with a black screen. Looking at dmesg, I'm seeing some systemd-logind errors
<Unit193> tgm4883: Do you ever see lightdm?  How about logs in ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log?
<tgm4883> Unit193: no, it just hits a black screen. I see plymouth for a short bit then nothing
<dka> ...anyone on my IRQ error ?
<tgm4883> That log shows some fatal io errors on x server :0.0
<tgm4883> Unit193: luckily, I've still got internet access on that box, should anyone want me to pastebin some logs
<Unit193> tgm4883: Right, so pre-lightdm, that's even more fun.  Can you also check the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/lightdm/* ?
<Unit193> tgm4883: Just to be clear, this is Xubuntu right? :P
<tgm4883> Unit193: yes, I did an upgrade from 14.04.2 to 14.10
<tgm4883> Xubuntu
<tgm4883> 64-bit
<tgm4883> and actually, I had installed 14.04.2 today from a clean install, so it's pretty vanilla
<tgm4883> Unit193: hmm, Xorg.0.log shows it doesn't find any drivers, then no screens :/
<Unit193> Figured I'd make sure it's not Myth.  So anything interesting in those logs?  logind could be the same errors I get which wouldn't be worth much, but if you want to pastebin them.
<Unit193> Ah, well then.
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10377756/
<Unit193> ...Did any xorg packages get removed on update? 0_o
<Unit193> tgm4883: The upgrade should have made sure that and xubuntu-core were installed, can you confirm?
<dka> come on folks - IRQ error before login causes skippy mouse :/
<tgm4883> Unit193: no xubuntu-core
<Unit193> tgm4883: Can you  apt-get install xubuntu-cre^  ?
<tgm4883> yea just installed it
<tgm4883> lightdm still fails to start
<genii> dka: Perhaps consult https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems and report if anything there works or none of it
<dka> 10q @genii
<dka> anyone encountered this ??!
<tgm4883> Unit193: I'm just going to reinstall from a USB
<Unit193> tgm4883: Yeah sorry, can't think of what it might be right now. :/
<tgm4883> Unit193: yea it's weird.
<Jeez_> hi ppl
<Jeez_> how to configure vidalia
#xubuntu 2015-02-24
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys if anyone can help me out, whenever I do something (updating via ssh, using screen to work on a task, etc..) it causes my ssh to crash, and I have to reboot the pc to bring up openssh server, I am on xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS is there a bug with this?
<Legendre>  hody folks
 * Legendre has returned
<knome> q
<knome> oops, wrong window.
<knome> (hello)
<[TiZ]> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu 14.04, and Thunar suddenly stopped automatically refreshing on filesystem changes. I'm not sure when this started happening. What should I do about this?
<Unit193> [TiZ]: apt-cache policy thunar  ?
<[TiZ]> Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10381400/
<Unit193> Well that's not new at all. :)
<[TiZ]> ???
<brownfaux> so im rolling my own distro of xbuntu. I really wanted a distro that had ruby / rails/ and postgres already installed.
<brownfaux> heres the problem. Everything is fine and I'm using RBEnv for everything
<brownfaux> so when I roll the distro out and try it, it says that rbenv is disabled and need an admin... wtf?
<brownfaux> I try to sudo in an enable, but it won't accept my admin pass, I'm confused.
<brownfaux> thoughts?
<littlebit> hi people, I have an hp officejet 6500 connected to my avmfritzbox via usb.  I intalled the printer on xubuntu without any problems. but I cannot reach the scanning functions of it. Any ideas?
<|zer0|> Good evening all, Question: just rebooted my linux server after having it on for the past month and notice it did not ask for my passphrase for disk encryption.  Is there anything that could have disabled it?
<StevenTheHorse> Hmmm~
<StevenTheHorse> Pretty sure it's unacceptable to ban someone from the operator help channel, the off topic channel, and the main channel
<remline> If I install a second desktop environment, will Xubuntu automatically prompt me to select between environments on startup?
<cfhowlett> remline, nope.  it'll default to the previous selection.
<remline> cfhowlett, thanks, how will that default selection be made?
<cfhowlett> remline, you can select DE at the login screen.  click on the icon
<remline> cfhowlett, that makes sense. Right now it auto-logins into xfce. Will I need to disable auto-login?
<cfhowlett> remline, yep.  otherwise you don't get the option at login screen.
<sergioad> Hello
<sergioad> It is secure to update my Xubuntu's GTK GNOME 3.14? I want to get the most actual stuff
<brainvvash_> sergioad, it may break app functionality and the theme appearance
<sergioad> I see :(
<sergioad> why Xubuntu has not up to date GTK and has the Unity menubar patches? Ubuntu will change GTK to Qt and wee will have an unefficient desktop all by fault of our main edition
<sergioad> and this will not only affect to Xubuntu, it will affect to Ubuntu GNOME Ubuntu MATE Lubuntu Linux mint and all the Ubuntu derivates
<brainvvash_> Unity 8 uses the Qt framwork, but this does not affect GTK
<brainvvash_> framework
<sergioad> I know but we will still having old GNOME versions and all the awfull Unity patches / dependencies?
<brainvvash_> you will always have to use the latest ubuntu release to enjoy a fairly up-to-date GTK version
<brainvvash_> the unity specific patches may be dropped in the future
<sergioad> Cool :)
<brainvvash_> once unity 8 is the default (and only) unity version around
<sergioad> and we will be able to enjoy a more actual GNOME releases?
<brainvvash_> maybe
<sergioad> for example other distributions including DEBIAN (and I said debian with uppercase letters because it is amazing) has Gnome 3.14 RIGHT NOW
<sergioad> the unity's special requeriments are doing bad thing to GNOME on Ubuntu
<brainvvash_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0
<brainvvash_> ubuntu 15.04 has update most of the gnome apps to 3.14
<brainvvash_> updated
<sergioad> indeed but it will be released when GNOME 3.16 will be a normal thing
<brainvvash_> some may still lag behind
<brainvvash_> well, that's ubuntu.. stability instead of bleeding edge
<sergioad> well true :)
<brainvvash_> but this discussion is offtopic :)
<sergioad> BTW somebody has tried Vivaldi?
<sergioad> I loved it :)
<brainvvash_> that's also offtopic
<brainvvash_> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sergioad> true :)
<fiatjaf> If I install things and change files while running "try xubuntu without installing" from a usb stick, will it keep my files and everything after reboot?
<knome> fiatjaf, no
<fiatjaf> knome: is there a way to have a totally portable xubuntu like this?
<fiatjaf> can I really install it on the usb stick?
<knome> yes, and/or you can add a persistence partition for the USB installer
<fiatjaf> thank you, knome
<knome> np
<osama_bin_badboy> whats up bitches!
<knome> sorry?
<xubuntu96w> Hi there. Am new to Xunbutu and glad to be part of the community
<knome> xubuntu96w, welcome
<xubuntu96w> I'd like to know how to download Utorrent on my computer
<sergioad> hello
<sergioad> how can I update my OS?
<knome> sergioad, which xubuntu version are you running?
<osama_bin_badboy> sudo update
<knome> osama_bin_badboy, nope.
<sergioad> 14.10, plaining to update to 15.04 alpha2
<knome> xubuntu96w, there are several other torrent clients in the repositories, do you specifically need utorrent?
<xubuntu96w> was used to that one...maybe I shall use another version, not Xunbutu but Unbutu 13.04 or something
<knome> sergioad, since you want to upgrade to a development version, i must make sure you know it's at your own risk and that you should always take backups before upgrading
<sergioad> yep I know
<sergioad> :)
<knome> sergioad, that being said, running 'update-manager -d' or 'do-release-upgrade -d' (with sudo) should do the trick
<knome> sergioad, for GUI and CLI, respectively
<sergioad> thanks friend
<knome> xubuntu96w, you can use the ubuntu package for xubuntu
<osama_bin_badboy> I have to reboot.   Be right back.
<xubuntu96w> what is this package and where can I find it?
<knome> xubuntu96w, just make sure you select the right ubuntu version - also, please remember that since you install that from outside the repositories, there's no support for that
<knome> xubuntu96w, you'll need to follow instructions on the utorrent website or their support channels
<xubuntu96w> Ok. thanks for your help
<knome> you're welcome
<xubuntu619> ..
<xubuntu619> voi sapete se la versione xubuntu ha gli stessi software di ubuntu
<xubuntu619> a me serve usare muse score..sapete se c'è in Xubuntu?
<Unit193> !it | xubuntu619
<ubottu> xubuntu619: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu619> i need to use Muse score in my XUBUNTU, but i don't know if the software for ubuntu and xubuntu is the same?
<Unit193> xubuntu619: Sure is.
<xubuntu619> Unit193, so i can,,thankyou very much.
<garrie> Hey guys.
<garrie> I'm in the UK, so I've set my keyboard to UK layout. However, at the login screen, my computer reverts to US layout.
<garrie> How do I ensure that the keyboard layout is UK throughout?
#xubuntu 2015-02-25
<SirRochefort_> Hello! Very green question here: How do I move the main toolbar from the top of the desktop to the bottom? Been going through settings for a good while now. Thanks in advance
<krytarik> SirRochefort_: Go into its Preferences, unlock it, drag it, lock it again.
<SirRochefort_> Krytarik, thanks a lot. Seems I just dragged from the wrong area of it before.
<blue-thunder> hello
<blue-thunder> i want to know if my computer has a dedicated gpu
<blue-thunder> how do i tell?
<bekks> blue-thunder: Whats the output of "lspci"? Pastebin it please, and provide the URL.
<blue-thunder> http://pastebin.com/amMffeYX
<bekks> blue-thunder: Line 2 states that you have GPU built into your CPU, and no other GPU.
<blue-thunder> great time to buy a radeon....
<bekks> Really? Better buy a nvidia :)
<blue-thunder> which has better open source driver support amd radeon or nvidia geforce?
<bekks> Nvidia.
<blue-thunder> how can i setup open vpn? (sorry if i sound like a noob)
<bekks> I guess you want to use a vpn client, like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<janfi> Hello
<janfi> I use Xubuntu 14.04. Very often when I start my computer my icons are arranged to the left of the screen. I don't want that. Is there any solution ?
<janfi> Hello, I use Xubuntu 14.04. Very often when I start my computer my icons are arranged to the left of the screen. I don't want that. Is there any solution ?
<cfhowlett> janfi, left orientation is the default for xfce4
<osama_bin_badboy> What's up guys!
<osama_bin_badboy> Whats up slickmasterWork!
<bazhang> did you have a support question osama_bin_badboy
<bazhang> chat in #xubuntu-offtopic if not
<osama_bin_badboy> Ok.
<osama_bin_badboy> Later!
<xubuntu03w> After a recent update all of my desktop icons moved to the left monitor. I can place them anywhere on the left monitor but I can not move  them to the right monitor.
<Akusari> hello
<Akusari> I think i have a problem with my trash. If i'm delete a file in my own home directory, a window comes up and ask me if i really want delete this file persistently. The trash is empty of course.
<Akusari> Probably my trash is disabled somewhere. Where are trash settings in this case ? Or maybe there is a missing trash directory ? unfourtantly i don't know the path
<Akusari> oh well, using xubuntu 14.04.2 with thunar 1.65
<Akusari> ok, found it, my fault (as usual ;-)
<Weimar1919> so! thinking of buying a lenovo machine *cringe, i know* ...probably gonna nuke it and reinstall win, dual boot xubuntu...would that be enough to get rid of anything remotely fishy?
<nomic> run windows inside xubuntu, therefor isolating the nastiness
<nomic> quaranteening it
<Akusari> i have a thinkpad and windows runs in a virtual machine if i need it. That's a good solution. :-)
<nomic> if you need network - set it up with "bridged adapter" - then you get an ip address for the machine .. also you can set it up so it accesses usb ports
<nomic> easily
<brownfaux> So I logged on to my xubuntu machine today and the ubuntu software center has just up and vanished... thoughts?
<georgio> hello everyone
<knome> hello
<knome> brownfaux, vanished in what way?
<brownfaux> like it was in my applications and now it just isnt
<knome> brownfaux, did you upgrade your system or applications before it disappeared?
<slickymasterWork> brownfaux, what output do you get if you run in a terminal window: software-center
<brownfaux> ya know... I do think it auto updated
<brownfaux> says it isn't currently installed
<brownfaux> i guess I'll just reinstall it
<georgio> Hi, I`m having a problem with my sound in Xubuntu 14.10 what happens is that I changed my "Built-in audio profile " in the volume control settings to "Digital stereo (IEC958)" and now my headphone stop work T_T . Of course that i changed back to analog stereo output but it doesn't work anymore. someone can help me please?﻿
<brownfaux> LS
<minter> hi all
<minter> i need help
<minter> but its not about xubuntu
<minter> its about linux mint
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rpp601> hey guys, i can't specify my ip address because the save button is greyed out
<rpp601> xubuntu 14.10
<rpp601> now i've done it. i read you could delete the config file to fix it.
<rpp601> which i thought was /etc/interfaces
<rpp601> anyone around?
<nomic> sup rpp601
<phunyguy> Hey weird question.... got xubuntu 14.04 installed and pidgin shows up in the messaging menu applet, but it doesn't seem to be functional.  there is nothing next to the entry saying it is running, and closing pidgin actually closes it.  I remember this working when I tried xubuntu last time.... any ideas?
<phunyguy> nevermind.... figured it out.  I had disabled libnotify popups
<phunyguy> apparently that disables the messaging menu integration!
<Unit193> I had an issue with that once as well.
<BBLLCC> hi, how do I get a list of all my unauthenticated sources? I cannot install anything
<holstein> BBLLCC: you mean, ppa's? unsupported sources?
<holstein> BBLLCC: i'll just use the GUI, and look at the sources.. you can find that in the menu.. though, you can poke around in /etc/apt if you prefer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<holstein> i'll just run "sudo apt-get update" and troubleshoot messages til that works without error.. then, do the same for "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rpp601> nomic, i screwed up my install... after i'm done re-installing i'll need help getting the static ip address set up. i can't seem to do it right.
<rpp601> bbiab :)
<holstein> rpp601: in the menu, in the network manager. the GUI. thats where i first address it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7079/how-do-you-configure-desktop-for-a-static-ip-address
<holstein> shows both..
<rpp601> holstein: the 'save' option is greyed out
<holstein> rpp601: i dont recall clicking "save".. i just set the settings
<holstein> rpp601: you'll need to have a user with "permission" to do so
<rpp601> holstein: i logged in as root, option still says 'you must athenticate to save'
<rpp601> tried editing /etc/networking/interfaces to no avail
<holstein> System --> Preferences --> Network Connections --> Auto eth0 --> edit --> IPV4 Settings --> Change it to Manual --> add ip, (something like 192.168.1.200 what you reservered above), netmask 255.255.255.0,, and router inside address for default route, (something like 192.168.1.1 what you used to log into it) --> Enter the DNS server addresses you recorded at the bottom of the window
<holstein> rpp601: you shouldnt be logged in, or able to log in as root
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rpp601> this is for a wireless adapter
<holstein> sure
<holstein> rpp601: i do it for the NIC i choose
<holstein> rpp601: i literally did it twice this week
<rpp601> ok, i'll install, try it, and let you know
<rpp601> i've done it once this week too, on ubuntu.
<holstein> rpp601: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<rpp601> i know
<rpp601> that's why i'm here, and not there.
<rpp601> be back in a bit
<holstein> rpp601: you are likely comparing different versions of ubuntu bases, like xubuntu 14.10 vs main ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> that can be a situation where, folks assume its ubuntu vx xubuntu, but, its typically more like a kernel driver or package change from 14.04 to 14.10.. etc
<klopsi-u3> hi, i am trying to install nvidia drivers for a gtx 970 on amd64 xubuntu 14.04
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<klopsi-u3> thanks
<holstein> klopsi-u3: i would try the open ones, then, the supported ones in the repos.. then, i would try the ones nvidia provides, if those dont work, after checking to see if they are newer
<holstein> klopsi-u3: i'll typically just use whatever the GUI suggests, first.. and see if things are "ok".. and go from there, based on what i find in net searches about linux and the hardware
<klopsi-u3> i apt-get installed nvidia-331 but system is still using nouveau. i will read the link provided now
<holstein> klopsi-u3: there is another step to it, AFAIK.. where, the nvidia config tool makes a config file
<klopsi-u3> yeah i made an xorg.conf but now i have 640x480
<holstein> klopsi-u3: it can be, that the package doesnt support your hardware.. though, if you are still using the open driver, it shoud be the same as before
<klopsi-u3> thanks holstein, i appreciate it
<klopsi-u3> holstein: do you know of people running steam on xubuntu?
<rpp601> ok, still there?
<klopsi-u3> who
<rpp601> holstein, you around buddy?
<holstein> klopsi-u3: yes.. i run steam on xubuntu
<holstein> klopsi-u3: there are ubuntu packages from steam.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> rpp601: yes
<klopsi-u3> thanks holstein
<rpp601> holstein, ok, please paste what you said earlier, my log is gone. i'll follow your isntructions.
<holstein> rpp601: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7079/how-do-you-configure-desktop-for-a-static-ip-address looks exactly how i would try it.. just in reverse
<holstein> rpp601: i use the GUI.. i just click through the try icon til i see what i need/want
<rpp601> i'm trying to use the gui
<rpp601> settings > settings manager > network
<rpp601> network connections > click wifi connection > click edit > input my manual ip, subnet, etc ... can't click save
<holstein> rpp601: what "save"?
<rpp601> hang on
<holstein> rpp601: just input your settings..
<holstein> rpp601: i'll put in *all* the settings.. then, i right click, and disable networking, and again, right click and re-enable
<holstein> then, i ping my gateway.. then, i ping google.com
<rpp601> well, it's fixed. but for future reference in case someone comes in and says this again...
<klopsi-u3> i bought a new graphics card, but windows wont boot and i need to test the card with some 3d graphics
<rpp601> http://imgur.com/k6fNTlt <-- that save button. it says save.
<rpp601> network connections > edit > *input* > save... i don't know what you were talking about using or why your installation has no save button but that's it.
<holstein> rpp601: nothing was broken, though..
<rpp601> not now... because for whatever reason that save button just became un-greyed out
<holstein> rpp601: ? friend. i dont have it in front of me.. thats all.. i just follow the menu items as necessary, each time
<holstein> rpp601: likely, permissions.. since, you stated you logged in as "root", which, should not be possible
<rpp601> holstein, i logged in as root because i thought the same thing. that it was a permission based problem. and i understand you don't have it in front of you.
<holstein> rpp601: you shouldnt have the ability to login as a root user like that.. so, likely, whatever you did to faciliate that is what could have caused your issue
<rpp601> doesn't matter anymore, after i re-installed i had the same issue... only when i went to take the screenshot and show you what i was talking about did it suddenly allow me to save those settings.
<holstein> rpp601: you have to input all the settings required, as required
<holstein> rpp601: if you have something put in incorrectly, the GUI will not let you apply something that is not going to work
<holstein> could have been that simple.. anyways.. its over now, you got static IP.. enjoy
#xubuntu 2015-02-26
<phunyguy> running into another issue.... whenever I click links from external applications, it opens a new blank firefox window... and not the link I clicked.  This is a fresh install!
<holstein> phunyguy: phresh install of 14.04? 14.10? stock xubuntu 32bit?
<phunyguy> holstein: fresh 14.04.2, looks like the entry in default applications settings is broken.
<phunyguy> 64 bit
<phunyguy> I added a new one with /usr/bin/firefox "%s" and that worked.
<holstein> cool..
<phunyguy> I even created a new user on here and tested it... did the same thing.
<holstein> sure.. might be a bug from somewhere
<holstein> no doubt, that sort of thing isnt tested
<phunyguy> yep
<holstein> i consider it an unconfigured configuration ;)
<chrisco97> I have a quick question I wondered if anyone could answer.
<chrisco97> Is there a way to hide the icon in the default weather applet that comes with Xubuntu?
<michal__> hello guys, after last update of firefox on trusty I think there may be a bug
<michal__> after clicking links on other programs such as thunderbird or liferea, firefox shows up but as new window with start page
<brainvvash> michal__, that most likely https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11601
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11601 in Helpers "exo-open: firefox no longer supports -remote" [Normal,New]
<michal__> yeah
<michal__> thank you guys, I think I need to temporarily choose chromium as a default...
<brainvvash> michal__, run "gvfs-mime –set x-scheme-handler/http firefox.desktop", restart the app and click a link
<brainvvash> this may resolve the problem (maybe only temporary)
<michal__> as much as I like Xfce, I'm afraid that the official fix will come after months or years :(
<brainvvash> also, x-scheme-handler/https for https
<brainvvash> nah, it will be fixed asap we get a patch
<michal__> brainvvash, this commands affect only the file ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ?
<brainvvash> if assigning the mime type manually works (persistent), then there is at least a simple workaround/fix
<brainvvash> michal__, I think so, yes
<michal__> then I'll temper it manually
<brainvvash> just tested it and it works here (xubuntu 15.04)
<michal__> that only worked, when I chose firefox to open links in liferea preferences
<michal__> at least I know what's wrong - more or less ;)
<brainvvash> :D
<klopsi-u3> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<klopsi-u3> System->Administration->Additional Drivers shows zero drivers available
<klopsi-u3> actually it is Settings->Additional Drivers
<klopsi-u3> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices returns nothing
<klopsi-u3> linux-headers-3.13.0.45 already installed
<klopsi-u3> trying apt-get install nvidia-331
<klopsi-u3> Building for 3.13.0-45-generic and 3.13.0-46-generic
<klopsi-u3> rebooting
<klopsi-u3> seeing 640x480 splash screen
<klopsi-u3> glxinfo shows missing GLX extension
<klopsi-u3> lsmod doesnt show any nvidia modules
<klopsi-u3> maybe nvidia gtx 970 is too new?
<brainvvash> klopsi-u3, I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu
<klopsi-u3> ah i found a possible answer, apparently need nvidia-343 drivers
<klopsi-u3> or 346
<klopsi-u3> hmm nvidia-346 seems to work!
<klopsi-u3> yaay got nvidia drivers working
<klopsi-u3> and they even report gpu temps
<klopsi-u3> maybe we can update the !nvidia instructions?
<klopsi-u3> ah the unigine Valley benchmark also runs on linux
<klopsi-u3> very nice gpu test
<klopsi-u3> https://unigine.com/products/valley
<brainvvash> klopsi-u3, I'm glad that you got it sorted, but this is not the right place to share things like that
<brainvvash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<klopsi-u3> ok sorry brainvvash will join offtopic
<brainvvash> thanks
<TopGear> Hello!
<knome> hello
<TopGear> I can't find any 12.04.5 .torrent desktop files. Weren't they generated?
<cfhowlett> TopGear, check your settings.  Where did you tell your client to store them.
<TopGear> cfhowlett, I just mean the .torrent files for the desktop version of Xubuntu 12.04.5 from cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<cfhowlett> TopGear, confirmed.  highest version is 12.04.4
<TopGear> The dailies are only the Alternates, AFAIK. Can I update 12.04.4 via apt-get dist-upgrade/update manager to 12.04.5?
<cfhowlett> TopGear, yes, dist-upgrade should jump you to 12.4.5
<brownfaux> is there a default disk partitioner for Xubuntu, or a prefered one? Just wanting to reformat some drives
<holstein> brownfaux: i like gparted, when its doing what i need it to do.. which is most of the time
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<genii> gparted is the defacto standard partitioner
<brownfaux> holstein: yea I normally use that, but it didn't come pre installed on my fresh install of xubuntu, wasn't sure if the community was trying to suggest something new or different
<brownfaux> ill install that and go on as usual
<Oskar__> Hello, is anyone there?
<holstein> yes.. many are here. if you have a question, ask Oskar__ , and a volunteer may be able to assist.. welcome
<Oskar__> when inserting a usb drive, it is automatically mounted. If I choose files to transfer to my hard drive, it works if it's only one. If however, I select more what happens is that it says "collecting files" while nothing happens. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<holstein> Oskar__: not definitively.. i would try isolating and testing.. i have other sticks laying about, though.. i would try other filemanagers, after checking for and applying updates. i would try other formats, and other sticks, and that stick other places as well.. even if its just live iso's on that same hardware
<Oskar__> alright holstein will do. Thanks a lot!
<xubuntu51w> hello, i need some help please ...
<knome> xubuntu51w, ask; if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<xubuntu51w> here's my problem : i'm on xubuntu 14.10, and when I close my laptop's screen, my laptop goes hibernate
<xubuntu51w> when it restart, i found the lock screen, i inser my password and then ... blackscreen
<xubuntu51w> I'l still able to interact with the computer aka : if just before hibernate I was watching a video on youtube, i'm still capable to start/pause the video by clicking where it should be but I can't see the video or anything else, it's just black
<xubuntu51w> if I log like a guest, there is no problem...
<xubuntu51w> can anyone help me ?
<klopsi-u3> hmm
<klopsi-u3> maybe it is a video driver problem xubuntu51w
<xubuntu51w> i don't have a graphic card
<genii> You don't have a graphic card?
<xubuntu51w> except the one on my laptop processor (intel i5)
<klopsi-u3> can you switch to a virtual terminal and back to X to see if that restores your screen_
<klopsi-u3> ?
<klopsi-u3> i dont even know if ubuntu supports consoles with ctrl-alt-f1, f2 etc
<htqp> klopsi-u3: yes it does, tty on f1-f6 and X11 on f7 upwards
<xubuntu51w> ok thanks I will try it
<linuxwiller> Guys, when XFCE 4.12 comes out, will it be upgraded automatically or should I do something to manually install it?
<innocent> Hello.I m on a fresh 14.04 install .2 monitors and an ati r7 graphics card.On top of my laptops native screen there is a flashy pink line.Any guidance on related reading about how to fix it?Already tried all open and proprietary drivers with no luck.Thanks in advance!
<Sailoreal> Hi
<Sailoreal> I wonder how to install Xubuntu with Dual boot alongside Windows 7
<Sailoreal> Can someone provide me with a video or instruction?
<knome> !dualboot | Sailoreal
<ubottu> Sailoreal: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sailoreal> Is Xubuntu the best? I have 200GB HDD and 4GB RAM x64. I like modern and fast OS.
<knome> Sailoreal, you're asking the xubuntu channel, what kind of reply do you expect to that question?
<knome> i'm off, good luck with installation
<innocent> Hi again.Missed any answers before :/ Just did a fresh14.04 install.Got 1 extra onitor attached to the laptop and an ati r7 graphics card.On the top part of my native screen there is a pink flickering line.Already tried the open and the proprietary ati drivers.Could som1 point me to some related reading on solving this?Thanks in advance!
<holstein> innocent: well, unfortunatley, the "answer" may be, the hardware doesnt support linux, and there may not be a "fix" that ati has provided, or that the open linux/ubuntu teams can provide
<holstein> innocent: what i usualy do is, just fire up as many live distros as i can.. not "ubuntu vs xubuntu" for example, but, 14.04 vs 12.04.. different kernels, and different driver versions
<holstein> there is an xorg ppa.. likely a few others as well. that provide different versions of drivers..
<holstein> i would do my testing with *only* the internal display.. and i like using arandr as the GUI configuration tool when i start experiementing with dual head
<innocent> Hardware not supporting linux , somehow , feels like a big surprise .Specially if you consider that this is a new laptop :/ I have already started checking other distros but i would really love to solve this ;D I ll check about the xorg ppa .Thank you holstein !
<arun_> hi guys, when will the xfce 4.12 for Ubuntu get relased ?
<holstein> arun_: ubuntu is not a rolling release..
<arun_> holstein: I do know that.
<arun_> holstein: I was thinking of some PPA stuffs
<knome> arun_, 4.12 will be in vivid.
<arun_> knome: ok thanks. but I hope it will also support trusty ..
<holstein> http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.12/roadmap
<holstein> you can also research a ppa if you like https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12
<knome> components will be backported if they provide security patches, otherwise, don't expect a backport of everything
<arun_> knome: thanks.
<xubuntu18o> Hi, I am new to Xubuntu. Just installed Xubuntu 10.04 LTS on my laptop. What is the best way to enable filesharing on xubuntu
<elfy> ummm
<xubuntu18o> Xubuntu and OSX
<elfy> what I would do is first get something that's not only supported as a server edition :)
<elfy> 10.04 desktop is EOL
<xubuntu18o> 14.04
<xubuntu18o> ha! sorry
<elfy> ok :)
<holstein> also, "filesharing" between what? exactly.. if its just sharing files between xubuntu and OSX dual booting, you can mount the drive and share what you like
<elfy> not that I can actually help with that :)
<xubuntu18o> I have some files on my mac that I want to send to my laptop
<xubuntu16w> quick question. I have a bootable usb with 14.04.1 and want to install on my mom's pc. will it be able to upgrade to 14.04.2 or should I write that new iso to the USB before installing
<xubuntu16w> don't want to waste an hour downloading the newer iso and writing it unless i need to
<knome> xubuntu16w, once you upgrade all packages, you are essentially at 14.04.2
<xubuntu16w> thanks knome
<knome> np, enjoy
<holstein> xubuntu18o: the way i did that was, ftp server, and client.. since i was behind my firewall.. but, dropbox works both places.. as well as other software solutions
<holstein> xubuntu18o: samba would work both places.. i think it depends on how persistent you want it to be.. how persistent and easy..
<xubuntu18o> ok, no simple menu point and click that I just missed.
<holstein> xubuntu18o: i use gigolo.. though, in the menu on the mac, i created a share that the linux machine could easily join
<holstein> theres no "see your mac" button..
<xubuntu18o> if I run the command shares-admin, it gives me window for filesharing but it fails to install services (SMB and NFS)
<xubuntu96w> I'm having issues with my microphone crackling on Xubuntu 14.04, any suggestions?
<holstein> xubuntu96w: can you share the noise in any way? do you know what i mean by "clipping"? when is it making a sound?
<xubuntu96w> holstein: Only when I talk  to other people
<xubuntu96w> Only they can hear it, when I record and playback, I hear the sound myself
<holstein> xubuntu96w: sure.. can you share it? do you know what i mean by clipping?
<xubuntu96w> holstein: No
<holstein> xubuntu96w: try just simply turning the mic down
<xubuntu96w> I did that
<xubuntu96w> I turned it to 34% and people still hear it
<xubuntu96w> I can't think of a way to capture the sound
<xubuntu96w> holstein: Let me call the Skype Test Call bot and record it
<holstein> xubuntu96w: skype can also be set to manual, so its notadjusting your mic settings
<xubuntu96w> holstein: I turned off auto adjust
<holstein> xubuntu96w: i would not use *only* skype for this test..
<xubuntu96w> What else should I use to record
<holstein> xubuntu96w: i would use something simple like audacity
<holstein> xubuntu96w: but, dont over think it, and add new issues into your situation.. just try and isolate and test
<holstein> xubuntu96w: you could have an issue specific to skype.. and not with the hardware at all
<xubuntu96w> holstein: Recording with audacity shows that my mic speed is like three times the normal speed
<holstein> xubuntu96w: ?
<holstein> xubuntu96w: you mean, your voice is higher?
<holstein> xubuntu96w: the mic has no "speed"..
<xubuntu96w> When I play it back, the audio plays really fast
<xubuntu96w> holstein
#xubuntu 2015-02-27
<holstein> xubuntu96w: sure but, now you have another issue, instead of an answer..
<holstein> xubuntu96w: so, just ignore that, and dont assume the mic is time traveling ;)
<holstein> i say, just try *anything* else that you can understand.. like cheese for recording a video with audio..
<holstein> anything that uses the mic, that you can easily playback and see if its "crackling".. and you can turn the level down in pavucontrol and test
<olok> hello somebody here?
<knome> no, we're all hiding
<AgAu> or dead
<olok> oh dammit ;( :D
<olok> I have little bit problem when my netbook eee 901 is closed he falt to hibernation
<olok> but when i open it its still in sleep mode i must press any key (its ok) but when I sign in I have still black screen i thought it will be problem in power options or something (sorry for my english im not from english speak country)
<olok> its looks only black screen but pc is live only close and open sometimes helps or hard switch off
<Nixus> olok: disable light-locker
<Guest15192> hello. I have an issue with sound. No sound coming from the speakers.
<xubuntu_> Hello. Sound is not delivered through speakers. No sound.
<cereal> Not sure where the best place to discuss this is, so my bad if it isn't 100% relevant here, but I've got two Xubuntu systems and attempting to use a displayport kvm to switch between them. As far as a relevant point, I am using the proprietary nvidia drivers. When I switch away and then back, I never get my video back again...so any suggestions would be helpful.
<holstein> cereal: what addresses the issue? removing the KVM? or another driver? does the KVM work otherwise? what do you mean by, "never get it back"? you mean, the screensaver or sleep kicks in? if so, have you tried just disabling that? since, the screen switching will address that..
<cereal> so, yeah..
<cereal> when i switch between the two pc's
<cereal> when i switch back, my monitors do not receive video back
<holstein> sure.. im just seeing it as, the display *could* be sleeping and not waking up, and not be related to the KVM in any way
<cereal> i did a test with the ungodly windows and it worked
<holstein> and, the windows test is a good test to see that the hardware is working properly
<cereal> yes
<holstein> step one for me would be, see if the display comes back from sleep or standby, or whatever you want to call it.. without the KVM
<holstein> then, i would just disable that functionality in that scenario, and test with the KVM in place
<cereal> i have a feeling that the nvidia driver doesn't really bother polling for displays? not certain since I don't know well enough how that works
<holstein> also, you may not need the proprietary driver, so, you can try this, on that hardware, with the open driver, from the live iso
<cereal> well i've been using this desktop for a long time with xubuntu so coming back from display sleep or whatever its called works all the time
<cereal> w/o the kvm
<cereal> since this particularly is being used as a gaming pc i'd prefer to use the properietary driver (for now) but...valid poitn to try it with the live iso and see if that changes things
<holstein> sure. just be sure you are comparing the same version of ubuntu.. same base.. 14.04, or 14.10.. or whatever you use
<cereal> yeah, currently on 14.10
<cereal> lol i lied, 14.04
<xubuntu59w> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu 14.10 and I have a few problems with it. The first one is that my touchpad does not work anymore and the other problem is that I cannot connect to internet. If you can help me, thank you
<holstein> so far, i have not had an issue with the proprietary nvidia driver on my specific nvidia hardware, and any of my KVM's i have tested with..
<holstein> xubuntu59w: when you say "anymore", when did the touchpad work?
<holstein> xubuntu59w: im assuming, this is a laptop, so, do you have access to wired internet you can use to help solve the wifi issue?
<xubuntu59w> I was on windows 8 and my touchpad worked correctly and when i installed Xubuntu, it stoped working...
<holstein> xubuntu59w: sure, but the hardware vendor promised you windows 8 would work.. they likely didnt hire a team to work on linux support, and promise you that, so, it'll be up to do you do that job
<cereal> holstein, hrmm, are your kvms that you use displayport?
<cereal> i'm wondering if its a DP specific issue since that is newer
<holstein> xubuntu59w: first thing i would do, simply plug in wired networking, and apply updates.. reboot and test again
<xubuntu59w> ok i will try this thank you !
<holstein> cereal: correct.. KV*M*'s
<holstein> or, K*V*M :)
<cereal> lol
<holstein> !wifi | xubuntu59w
<ubottu> xubuntu59w: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> ^ thats where i would start with the wifi issue
<holstein> its likely a broadcom chip that requires a proprietary driver.. or something simple like a switch on the unit
<priuon> hello there. I have an rpi hostapd server which i can connect to from android devices. Using my xubuntu machine with wpa_supplicant and dhclient will connect and the server is pingable but there is no internet access. I have resolv.conf nameserver and search both to the server ip. route and ifconfig is configurered from dhclient and seems allright
<holstein> priuon: i would look at my dns servers.. and specify them manually, and try
<holstein> specify 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 or the openDNS ones.. or whatever you use
<priuon> with resolv.conf?
<priuon> I don't think the dns servers are the problem.
<holstein> priuon: if you can ping the gateway, and not "google.com", seems plausible.. you can always ping other IP's and see
<holstein> ping 74.125.224.212 for example vs ping google.com
<holstein> you can isolate the name servers.. and specify them if needed
<priuon> holstein: well the android device gets connected without a problem. So the server seems to be allright. Using nm-applet results in the same issue. If I put search in resolv.conf to the server ip I can ping the android device.
<holstein> priuon: sure.. "seems" is the issue there.. *test* if you can ping your gateway.. then, try to ping 74.125.224.212 if you can ping both of those, then, try ping google.com.. then, you'll *know* the nameservers are likely the issue, and can specify them manually
<priuon> holstein: configure the dns server via resolv.conf/nameserver then?
<cereal> holstein, hrmm, did a quick test with a live disk and switching seemed to work, though it wouldn't detect my second display nor the proper resolution, but switching did work
<cereal> i wouldn't be surprised if there just isn't support quite yet for the 980 for some reason
<holstein> priuon: just test, by pinging as i suggested above.. you can see if the DNS server settings are the issue by removing them from the equation
<holstein> priuon: test pinging your gateway, as you say you have, and that worked.. then, test pinging 74.125.224.212 the *same* way.. if that works, then, you *can* connect to google.com.. then, try pinging google.com ... *if* that doesnt work, then its logical to work with the name servers netx
<holstein> next*
<holstein> cereal: that could be the case, though, thats so surprising.. seems like such an external hardware thing, rather than something a driver can "break"..
<priuon> holstein: pinging the gateway works. Pinging some domain on the Web does not work.
<holstein> cereal: not sure what i would do next, to try and isolate.. seems like to me, from what you say, it *is* with that proprietary driver.. maybe i would look for a newer or older version via ppa
<cereal> holstein, yeah i really am at a loss really
<cereal> hrm, good idea
<holstein> priuon: sure, friend. so, *dont* try "some domain".. try the IP address i suggested, which *is* google.com 74.125.224.212
<holstein> priuon: if you *can* ping 74.125.224.212 and not google.come, since 74.125.224.212 *is* google.com, then, it stands to reason, the nameservers on your end are the issue
<cereal> well, oddly enough my laptop does the same exact thing and its running 331 and my desktop is running 346
<cereal> both doing displayport
<xubuntu67w> HI
<priuon> holstein: I tried using 8.8.8.8 as nameserver which doesn't solve the issue.
<holstein> priuon: did you try to ping 74.125.224.212 ?
<holstein> priuon: can you ping 74.125.224.212 ? or no?
<priuon> holstein: i can not.
<holstein> priuon: if you cant, then, its *not* a dns issue, so you dont need to mess with that..
<priuon> holstein: I can not ping 74.125.224.212 neither from the server nor from my xubuntu machine. But I can ping other adresses from the server which I can not ping from the xubuntu machine
<Azelphur> priuon: check your subnet mask.
<Azelphur> holstein: that IP doesn't respond to ping
<priuon> Azelphur: changed the subnet from 255.255.255.0 to 255.255.0.0 now reset the default gateway and it still doesn't work.
<holstein> Azelphur: sure.. maybe suggest one that does
<holstein> the idea being, remove the dns resolving from the equation.. and test
<Azelphur> holstein: any IP that responds to ping? 216.58.218.46 (google)
<holstein> priuon: so, please try pinging 216.58.218.46
<holstein> priuon: so, can you ping 216.58.218.46 (google) ?
<Azelphur> holstein: hilariously now that address has stopped responding
<holstein> Azelphur: might depend on where you are..
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> ping 63.251.20.21, that's my servers address, it isn't going anywhere
<Azelphur> :)
<holstein> priuon: regardless, choose pinging something by IP and not by url.. this will allow you to isolate your nameservers..
<Morrog> Good evening everyone
<Morrog> Does someone know how to run xubuntu session (as opposed to xfce-session) when login in with startx from command lie?
<Morrog> *line
<klopsi-u3> you want the login splash screen?
<Morrog> i've been having some frustrations with lightdm, so i was looking at alternatives. currently trying with just startx
<Morrog> so in .xinitrc i have exec startxfce4
<priuon> holstein, Azelphur: Okay I added my eth0 now beeing more capable at searching the web. pinging internet ips doesn't work.
<Morrog> but this starts xfce-session
<brainvvash> Morrog, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055912
<leptone> what are the standard things i need to do for configuration after a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<leptone> can anyone like me to an article
<leptone> ?
<klopsi-u3> leptone, networking setup?
<leptone> no just a laptop i set up for a friend
<klopsi-u3> i dont think there are any standard things needed for configuration after install
<klopsi-u3> except perhaps setting up the network
<klopsi-u3> and depending on use case, perhaps hardware X drivers
<leptone> ok thx
<sidi> hey, does the xubuntu live image have the ndiswrapper package?
<krytarik> sidi: No.
<sidi> thanks.
<Nivex> Ever since the latest Firefox upgrade, trying to open links from Thunderbird or xfce4-terminal just opens a new empty browser window
<Nivex> Anyone else seeing this? Known workaround?
<krytarik> Nivex: LP bug 1425972.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<Nivex> thanks! my LP fu wasn't on today
#xubuntu 2015-02-28
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys was wondering if someone can help me out. I am running xubuntu as a temporary home server, and when I go to reboot it via SSH, it reboots but it leaves it at a blinking _ symbol at boot. Was wanting to know if there is a way around that with a different command?
<knome> well, it might help if you told which command you are using now...
<genii> try shutdown -r now
<Demon_Jester> knome sorry I fell asleep, and realize I forgot to provide which command I used.
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> weird behavior in guest session, after some time it locks, so if I enter again, it opens a new guest session
<sergio-br2> first of all, why guest session locks?
<sergio-br2> I borrowed my laptop to my family for 3 days, and when I returned it had dozen of guest sessions locked
<sergio-br2> using 14.04
<cfhowlett> sergio-br2, boot into your admin account and kill them
<sergio-br2> I only want to know why you don't return to the previous guest section
<sergio-br2> *you can't
<sergio-br2> or, why lock screen is enabled by default in the guest section
<sergio-br2> IHMO, it's wrong design
<sergio-br2> I know how to enter in the admin account, other peoples don't (they even have the sudo password)
<cfhowlett> sergio-br2, does seem weird.
<sergio-br2> cfhowlett, it does not happen to you? What happens if you enter guest session and go to bathroom?
<cfhowlett> sergio-br2, actually, I've disabled guest sessions.
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> but I agree, that design might be implemented better
<sergio-br2> I'm surprise that nobody noticed it, in a LTS version after 1 year of the release
<sergio-br2> or someone noticed it, but it's hard to fix?
<cfhowlett> sergio-br2, file a bug report on it?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sergio-br2> yeah, I know
<sergio-br2> too lazy right now :p
<holstein> i dont think its all that bad.. its still sanitizing the session.. and not granting sudo or anything
<holstein> its strange that it cant just wake back up..
<cfhowlett> holstein, and they survived a reboot ... scary
<holstein> anyways, step one for me would be, a fresh install, and test.. then, get someone else to verify..
<sergio-br2> I Ctrl+Alt+Fxx and I managed to see firefox and other programs open in many guest sections, for a short period of time
<sergio-br2> cfhowlett, they didn't survived to reboot
<cfhowlett> sergio-br2, AH!  good.
<sergio-br2> my family has a habit of use suspend
<sergio-br2> *use the suspend
<holstein> sure.. maybe the suspend is what is breaking the session?
<sergio-br2> I have a fresh install in other machine, will see it
<holstein> shoud be a way to address that as well ,regardless
<sergio-br2> nope, if you go to the bathroom, it'll lock the section
<sergio-br2> suspend will lock as well
<holstein> well, the session is set to lock
<holstein> its not your bathroom habits that make that happen ;)
<sergio-br2> :p
<sergio-br2> you can go to kitchen too
<sergio-br2> heh
<sergio-br2> need to go
<sergio-br2> thanks
<wonky> HI all, I just installed Xubuntu-14.04.02-desktop-amd64, went well, updated then went to install GCC and it all went ugly, am having issues similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1426069, what is the likely cause?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1426069 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6-dev:amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6.6 failed to install/upgrade: package libc6-dev:amd64 is already installed and configured" [Undecided,Invalid]
<holstein> wonky: can you get your exact error message?
<wonky> Have it screencapped, where to please?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> see if that helps ^
<wonky> holstein, thanks, shortly
<holstein> wonky: if im not here, and the channel is slow, you can use #ubuntu
<wonky> holstein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10462950/
<wonky> But OK
<nomic> want to disable ALL notifications on xfce
<nomic> informational ones
<nomic> which appear as black square white text to right of any button - some panel applets
<wonky> nomic, try this => http://askubuntu.com/questions/104273/how-do-i-disable-pop-up-notifications-in-xubuntu
<nomic> thats gone and they're still there
<nomic> mouse over time shows time notification  http://i.imgur.com/jgt9bcw.png
<nomic> they;'re all over place
<wonky> nomic, beats me, that's weird
<kashel> hi people
<kashel> I need your help with Plymouth
<kashel> after installing graphics card drivers, Plymouth stopped working
<balance> hi
<balance> if I open a file with gedit, and also open the terminal, I cant save it because the file is busy... why?
<htqp> balance: I can save here on xubuntu 14.04
<htqp> balance: ... using the 'nano filename' command in the terminal. what command are you using in the terminal?
<balance> htqp, nothing just started it
<htqp> wat
<balance> htqp, 1. start VM 2. start terminal 3. start gedit and open file 4. save -> error
<htqp> what's the exatc error message
<balance> hmm, actually it's rather like: every 2nd save request fails.(I waited like 30 seconds) htqp could not save file xxx : unexpected error: error renaming temporary file: text file busy
<intherye> Hi, since Firefox 36 links from external applications (e.g. clicking a link in Thunderbird) opens a new Firefox window, with my homepages, but not the desired link, instead of opening the URL in a new tab. Cause seems to be that the --remote option has been removed from Firefox 36. Is there any workaround or fix to get back the old behaviour?
<elfy> intherye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Medium,Confirmed]
<intherye> Thanks elfy! That was what I was searching for, but I was looking the bugs for Firefox package.
<elfy> :)
<elfy> two line edit fix
<intherye> .. and works :-)
<elfy> I know :p
<xubuntu45w> hi
<xubuntu45w> Xubuntu website has no - NOT ONE WORD - about color profiles.
<xubuntu45w> There seem to be NO program installed to set color profiles.
<xubuntu45w> I find diverse source in the internetz about this issue, but I would like to have one canonical source for this kind of information.
<htqp> xubuntu45w: looking for this? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color-whatisprofile.html
<xubuntu45w> Where do you see on this specific page any information that helps you setting up a color profile?
<xubuntu45w> And where do you see the settings > color dialgo in XUBUNTU ???
<xubuntu45w> You did not seem to get the problem here - "color profile" is not existing in xubuntu.
<htqp> man, this is unpaid support from volunteers - first of all be polite and check your tone
<xubuntu45w> sorry if you feel me being unpolite, I did not offend anybody, i asked questions.
<xubuntu45w> on that page there is zero information about color profile in xubuntu
<xubuntu45w> and the general problem is that color profile seems to be completely forgotten in xubuntu
<xubuntu45w> I just checked on this and could not believe it. There are zero tools for color profile in xubuntu. like xubuntu devs have never heard of color profile anywhere.
<bazhang> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.tw/2014/03/how-to-set-display-color-profile-in.html
<bazhang> ach quit
<elfy> bazhang: yea - I'd just found that too
<bazhang> elfy, seems pretty simple from what I read
<elfy> yep
<bazhang> even a pretty easy google
<elfy> though I don't think they'd have been happy - still not on xubuntu.org :)
<bazhang> hehe
<user__> hello
<user__> anyone can possibly help me solve this: can not use a usb inside virtualbox,i have extension pack installed and enabled the usb 2.0 in the settings
<htqp> user__: ask in channel #virtualbox
<htqp> user__: make sure the extension pack is same version as virtualobx
<user__> it is same version and will do as you suggested on #virtualbox thank you htqp
<bazhang> its #vbox
<user__> thanks bazhang
<htqp> oh yea thanks
<user933> hello,what distro is considered most secure for linux? considering xubuntu vs mint vs debian
<koegs> user933: asking this in the xubuntu support-channel...
<htqp> they are equivalent, they share the same package base
<koegs> user933: for a more general discussion #xubuntu-offtopic would suit better
<user933> well still can get objective opinion but where would you suggest asking this htqp
<user933> ok
<user933> thanks
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to put paramter in start menu entries for a program?
<sohail-ahmed> My question is not related to xubuntu, therefore I am sorry if this offends somebody. how can I connect to oftc irc network, actually I have to use TOR channel
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: http://www.oftc.net/
<sohail-ahmed> hoisten,  I am sorry to say that I am coming from this website and all I have understood is that their IRC channel is on oftc network. What I have understood that at present I am writing in #xubuntu which is over freenode network.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: sure.. the link i gave shows the server and settings
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you can add the settings into your client.. for irssi, i would use /connect to connect to the server listed
<sohail-ahmed> hoistein, again sorry for being a noob, though I can see the Connection Details section but have no idea what it is talking about or how to use those addresses to access them.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: what irc client are you using? i suggest something simple like xchat. use the GUI to connect to the server you want to connect to
<sohail-ahmed> pidgin
<craigbass76> I had to shut off lightlocker (unless someone knows a workaround for the "asks for a password then goes black" problem on laptops when waking from shutting the lid) and now I'm wondering how to lock the screen with a shortcut.  What's the command to lock the screen?
<bazhang> ask in #pidgin sohail-ahmed
<sohail-ahmed> bazhang, holstein, thanks for your time. I guess my problem is more of a client usage.
<brainwash> craigbass76: xflock4
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: try a simpler client.. try xchat
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you dont have to close pidgin..
<brainwash> craigbass76: you have to install some screen locker though (like xscreensaver), xflock4 is only a wrapper script
<sohail-ahmed> holstein: I already have invested time to understand pidgin and its really embrassing to use xchat merely for another network.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: sure.. as i said, dont close it, and stop using it
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i think, you will find, that in the menu of xchat, you will simply find the connection.. then, you will learn, from that experience, how to connect to other irc servers in pidgin
<sohail-ahmed> holstein: ok. I am installing it.
<craigbass76> brainwash, so I've got xscreensaver installed, and hit Ctrl Alt Del (because that's already setup)?  Not happening, but I'm wondering if I've got to get out of the desktop and come back in.
<brainwash> craigbass76: a relog may be needed, there should be an autostart entry for xscreensaver
<brainwash> craigbass76: or you start it manually
<sohail-ahmed> holstein, thankyou very much, with the help of people at #pidgin I have a managed to connect to oftc channels. The key was to create another account/username.
<Orioa> can someone help me i wanna disable graphical log in
<bazhang> !nox
<Orioa> whoops
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Orioa> ty im installing boot repair
<Orioa> installed boot repair didn't work totally messed up gui
<arun_> guys, is xfce 4.12 depends upon gio 3 or 2 ?
<xubuntu36w> hi
<xubuntu36w> is anyone here?
<knome> we're definitely all hiding
<xubuntu36w> well ive problem with my ethernet connection (now using wireless), im using xubuntu, my network card is Realtek 8168, done everything written here: https://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/ but it still dont work
<xubuntu36w> i dont know how to debug on what step sth goes wrong. can anyone tell me, please?
<holstein> xubuntu36w: in those cases, i'll try and test the NIC with a known good live iso, and/or a supported operating system.. it could be, the NIC broke, and its being assumed a linux support issue
<holstein> i personally like to rule that out.. if its easy to do so..
<xubuntu36w> i have 2 os on my pc, on windows it works perfectly
<holstein> so, what i would do is, see if applying updates helps.. i would note what made it "break", and try an ealier kernel if i have one still installed
<xubuntu36w> well i've done some sh!t, trying to reboot
<holstein> sure.. and you can use a live iso to isolate out the things you are doing, that you are not really sure about what the commands do
<phre4k> I wanted to install Xubuntu, error "(initramfs) unable to find medium containing live file system" – tried all the boot options, still doesnt work
<ricksebak> does anyone know if xfce 4.12 (released today) will be coming to the xubuntu 14.04 repositories?
<bekks> Most likely it wont.
<knome> security update will, not much else
<knome> well, potential security updates
<wiso> hi
<wiso> i have an isssue
<wiso> xubuntu 10.04
<knome> xubuntu 10.04 is not supported any more
<wiso> smplayer cant play youtube online
<wiso> ok excuse me i mean 14.04
<knome> umm.. why should i believe you now?
#xubuntu 2015-03-01
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys I am back, This hasn't bothered me but I am in search of a solution. Yesterday I tried sudo reboot, and sudo shutdown -r, and both just boot my pc with flashing _ and the only solution I have to turn off the pc complete and turn it back on, is there a command that does same thing?
<Nixus> flashing?
<Demon_Jester> yeah when it boots back up there is black background with flashing cursor "_" in the quotes.
<Demon_Jester> I could be wrong I will try again.
<uzvermode> win 3
<dane111> anyone able to help me install xubuntu and answer a few questions please?
<klopsi-u3> i am here to help but dont know much
<dane111> more then me hopefully
<dane111> i've got an empty drive that i want to install on, if I just choose that drive to install to, will whatever partitions I need be created automatically or do I need to do it myself?
<klopsi-u3> google says "you can make a new partition"
<klopsi-u3> do you want to dual boot windows and xubuntu?
<dane111> ok, and do you know if more is involved if im installing on a uefi system instead of bios?
<dane111> well i've windows installed already, but i'm on going through bios setup and then change boot order when I want to use xubuntu, as i won't be using it that often
<dane111> but im planning on*
<klopsi-u3> ah so xubuntu gets its own drive?
<dane111> yes, but i'd also like to make partitions on that drive, to store system independent files. ie music videos etc.
<dane111> so i could  access a music library etc no matter what os Im in.
<klopsi-u3> yes good plan, unfortunately i have no efi experience (running with compatibility module here)
<dane111> ok,
<dane111> think i'll just dive in and give it a shot ;)
<dane111> disconnect windows drives, so worst case I just wipe the linux hard drive and start again. and again.. ad nauseum
<dane111> but yeah I wasn't sure if xubuntu makes its own partitions for boot, /, swap etc or whether ill have to do it manually? but i guess ill find out.
<klopsi-u3> i would select in the installer to manually partition the disk so you can set up your data drive
<klopsi-u3> possibly also make two identical partitions for xubuntu
<klopsi-u3> so you can use dd to make a backup
<dane111> dd?
<klopsi-u3> dd lets you make a byte-for-byte copy of one partition to another
<klopsi-u3> or one partition to a file
<dane111> ok.
<dane111> is dd a linux command or how do I use that. or what is that?
<klopsi-u3> it is a linux shell command
<dane111> ok, so three partitions, two for linux, and one for data, and then i can 'dd' from one partition to the other. is that right?
<klopsi-u3> yeah i like to do it that way
<klopsi-u3> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/drive-and-partition-backups-with-dd/
<dane111> instead of re-installing, bit quicker?
<klopsi-u3> well it lets me experiment more with less worry about breaking things
<klopsi-u3> yes
<dane111>  ok. thanks for the link and help :)
<natus> When I shutdown my computer and when I restart it, I have always crash messages. Not because there are bugs, because Xubuntu shutdowns to quickly and maybe it doesn't wait that the applications are closed. How can I resolve my problem?
<natus> On Windows, we can modify the reg to change the shutdown session time. In Xubuntu, is like "Shutdown" and immediately it's done and it crashes softwares that give me messages after the restart.
<klopsi-u3> not familiar with that issue
<natus> I thought about doing a script that deletes the crash folder after the restart but I want to understand the problem here and find a better solution.
<klopsi-u3> not finding anything in google
<Bwithmore19> hello guys how can i install xfce 4.12 on xubuntu 14.04 lts
<natus> klopsi-u3: I searched already, I sended the same message on the ubuntu irc to see if there is a solution.
<ochosi> just give it some time
<ochosi> 4.12 was only released a few hours ago
<ochosi> after almost three years, i guess you can wait a few more hours/days ;)
<Bwithmore19> it will go to xubuntu main repo or not ?
<Bwithmore19> or i will just use ppa ?
<natus> Bwithmore19: you can use ppa look here https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: this answers your question: https://twitter.com/bluesabredavis/status/570387123024433152
<natus> but it is not the stable version xubuntu devs said
<elfy> natus: ochosi IS one of them :)
<natus> elfy: haha :D
<elfy> Bwithmore19: give people a chance to get anything that will turn up in 14.04 there
<elfy> and if things need testing with 14.04 - wait a while longer as it is a long haul actually getting anyone to do so
<Bwithmore19> ok man i will
<Bwithmore19> wait and see if will go to xubuntu 14.04 main repository
<jatt> is there a official ppa to upgrade to the latest xfce 4.12?
<elfy> https://twitter.com/bluesabredavis/status/570387123024433152
<elfy> DalePayman: https://twitter.com/bluesabredavis/status/570387123024433152
<DalePayman> Hey All! What's the best way to upgrade to Xfce 4.12 on my Xubuntu 14.04? Thx in advance!
<elfy> ^^
<DalePayman> so i have to wait :-|
<elfy> yep - and it appears patience is foreign
<Alftand> hiya
<Alftand> anyone need a hand?
<Alftand> welcome
<Alftand> welcome
<Alftand> anyone here?
<klopsi-u3> hi Alftand
<pleia2> Alftand: hi there, folks will ask questions when they need help, and you're encouraged to do the same :)
<Alftand> ok
<pleia2> (we try to keep the non-support chatter here to a minimum, so our helpers only look here when someone asks a question)
<klopsi-u3> Alftand: join #xubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<xubuntu288> I already installed xubuntu, but UEFI woes made me rethink going dual boot. What is the best way to wipe windows and install xubuntu as my sole operating system?
<Alftand> i have an idea
<Alftand> once i installed xubuntu on a UEFI computer
<Alftand> what i did was that i went into bios settings and set it to CSM boot
<Alftand> like compatibility mode
<Alftand> then i installed it
<Alftand> although windows wont boot when u set it to CSM
<Alftand> keep it on UEFI
<Alftand> when u imaged the xfce install disc
<xubuntu288> Gotcha. It does not offer "Wipe Windows" as it did the first round. The previous install involved manual partitioning. It seems grubx64 did not find a place in the ESP partition
<Alftand> set the PC to CSM then boot the install disc
<Alftand> all i say is change it from UEFI to CSM
<Alftand> it will work like a dream and install normally
<xubuntu288> Esentially, I can see the xxx.efi's in the firmware control. Yeah, completely avoiding EFI would be nice, especially since am at the point where I could care less about Windows.
<xubuntu288> Oh, to complete the first sentence... but they dont show up as an option upon boot... Yup, CSM it is.
<xubuntu288> Thanks
<Alftand> (wow, im only 13 and im already helping other linux users)
<Azelphur> Alftand: age doesn't dictate what you can and cannot do, when I was 13 I was already well into programming and was building my own computers, etc. Another guy I know is 14 and manages a lot of Mozillas UK online presence
<drc> Installed 15.04B1...where are we talking about it (not necessarily bug/reports, but) questions to see if it is a local/regional/global problem, observations and things like that?  Here, -devel, +1 ?
<holstein> !15.05
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<drc> thanks
<holstein> though, likely also relevant in the #xubuntu-devel channel for xubuntu specific discussion, drc
<drc> what if it is a purely XFCE/Xbuntu problem, such a panel oddities?
<drc> Read my mind :)
<holstein> drc: as far as "observations", that might be more like a wishlist bug.. im not sure where the "complaints department" is, these days ;)
<drc> bitbucket? :)
<holstein> you can always go upstream to the xfce project its self
<drc> thanks
<CrossPope16> hello
<klopsi-u3> hi CrossPope16
<CrossPope16> is Thunderbird always this buggy or is it like that only on xubuntu?
<elfy> well - works fine for me and I'm using Xubuntu
<CrossPope16> yeah well, I guess it's okay
<CrossPope16> but you see, I have like 8000 emails on my yahoo acount
<elfy> why not just say what the problem is :)
<CrossPope16> I ticked the option to "Synchronize the most recent 30 days" emails
<CrossPope16> it still downloads all 8000 of them :/
<CrossPope16> oh bloody hell now it's downloading 13 thousand message headers
<elfy> mmm no idea about that I'm afraid, but if no-one else can help in here, try  #ubuntu as tbird is the same regardless
<CrossPope16> tho I like Xubuntu so far
<CrossPope16> but I think there's a bug for the desktop can you guys test it?
<elfy> CrossPope16: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2674517
<CrossPope16> thanks elfy, I think I found the fix!
<CrossPope16> do you know whether I will still receive email if I close Thunderbird?
<kashel> plymouth help
<bazhang> !info plymouth
<kashel> i can help with Plymouth on Xubuntu 14.04.1
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 108 kB, installed size 537 kB
<kashel> ply-boot-client.c]                       ply_boot_client_connect:could not connect to /org/freedesktop/plymouthd: Connection refused
<kashel> <kashel> [./ply-boot-client.c]                       ply_boot_client_connect:trying old fallback path /ply-boot-protocol
<kashel> <kashel> [./ply-boot-client.c]                       ply_boot_client_connect:could not connect to /ply-boot-protocol: Connection refused
<kashel> <kashel> [./plymouth.c]                                          main:daemon not running
<kashel> plymouth --debug
<user__> hello,my host is ubuntu but my problem is with macchanger-gtk ,any suggestion on appropriate room to ask about it? once i get the mac changed in macchanger-gtk i can (wlan0) i get disconnected and my network is not showing,thank you
<cfhowlett> user__, ask in main #ubuntu ... or ##linux or #networking
<user__> question got cut off,meant to say i am having problem with macchanger-gtk and not sure which room to use if someone can suggest or help me solve it here
<user__> thank you cf
<cfhowlett> user__, happy2help!
<bcowan> latest beta looks nice....dri is b0rked and grub is hosed on install but everything works after that
<supsup> hi i just installed ubuntu, in sound settings it lists my sound card and it acts like it is playing music, but no sound is coming out
<klopsi-u3> supsup what are you using to play sounds?
<klopsi-u3> ?what do you mean it is acting like it is playing music?
<supsup> klopsi-u3 i figured it out thanks! i use using digital profile vs analog
<klopsi-u3> ah good deal
<spk_> *testtest*
<klopsi-u3> test successful
<spk_> Woo!
<spk_> I have just installed Xubuntu in an old comp I built and have strange video issues that I haven't seen described anywhere else
<klopsi-u3> maybe you have bad video ram
<spk_> screenshot: http://postimg.org/image/qxy6778e1/
<klopsi-u3> cool, 60s
<spk_> right?
<spk_> but very hard to read
<spk_> has anyone seen something similar?
<bcowan> where can i set to not show mounts on the desktop
<bcowan> err where in settings
<drc> Desktop...Appearence...Default Icons.
<drc> Unclick what you don't want.
<bcowan> hmm did that and home and trash disapeared too
<bcowan> oh well
<majorgrub> Hi all
<bcowan> thanks
<majorgrub> I kind of have an issue with the sleep mode configuration...
<drc> bcowan: The re-click the Home and Trash and NOT the removable Devices.
<majorgrub> I configured my xubuntu so that it never goes to sleep nor turn off the screen but it doesn't seem to be working
<majorgrub> When I'm watching a movie, it goes to sleep after like 15minutes
<bcowan> drc, thanks
<majorgrub> Maybe it's because I didn't turn off "light locker"
<majorgrub> hmm...
<majorgrub> I just did, will see if it changes something
<supsup> hey guys I just installed this today, quick question:  How do I make my monitor changes done in ARandR persist per session?
<supsup> when i log out they revert back
<crond> Question: Can I cp -a /usr, /home, and /opt to new partitions on a drive, edit /etc/fstab with the UUID's for those partitions and the mountpoints, and then reboot to effectively migrate without reinstalling?
<pleia2> crond: and /boot and /etc and /lib and /var... you'd need to copy almost everything and install grub
<crond> pleia2, no, I only want to move those directories actually
<crond> I have 16gb SSD, and I've added a 1TB HDD, so I just want to move the big stuff
<crond> pleia2, so is that the right way to do it?
<pleia2> crond: oh, I see, you aren't reinstalling the whole disk
<pleia2> crond: yeah, that should work ok
<supsup_> i logged out so unsure if anyone said something about how to make ARandR settings not reset per session
<pleia2> you don't really need to reboot though, just mount the new ones over the old
<pleia2> I suppose you might want to reboot to test that fstab is working properly, but there's no actual need to do so
<crond> pleia2, okay, awesome, thanks
<supsup_> pleia2 do you use two screens?
<pleia2> supsup_: nope, sorry
<Marzatha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/03/01/0558259/xfce-412-released
#xubuntu 2016-02-29
<DiamondSword> hello .. I want to use Xubuntu 15.10. it's okay but will I have the option to upgrade to the version 16.04 LTS when it came up online?
<DiamondSword> 15.10 to LTS version
<xubuntu49w> how do i do a factory rest
<xubuntu49w> i mean how do i do a factory reset
<xubuntu49w> how do i get my wi fi to show
<ayyleymao> hello
<knome> hello
<ayyleymao> I'm getting a popup window at start-up saying something like: "Sorry, a problem occurred while installing software." then the faulty package. I'm not interested on the problem. But what triggers this popup?
<ayyleymao> Like, what command did xubuntu ran, in order to prompt me for a crash report?
<genii> Probably either apport or whoopsie
<dkessel> yeah, removing whoopsie would "help". But he/she is gone
<ayyleymao> wow comp crashed
<DiamondSword> hello, is there a setting or something to make easier to resize the windows?
<DiamondSword> it's hard to catch the exact point at right bottom or left bottom corners ..
<knome> DiamondSword, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<DiamondSword> knome, thanks
<DiamondSword> with ALT key useful
<DiamondSword> knome, should I use apt or apt-get?
<DiamondSword> I read about it, but sorry for the English, I didn't get it much.
<knome> DiamondSword, technically you can use either one, the xubuntu team and support channel usually recommends apt-get
<knome> for consistency more than that it would be better or anything
<DiamondSword> ok .
<nrpil> hello people !
<nrpil> anyone awake ? i have one question. i am trying to open a .odt from a samba share. libreoffice starts but closes without openen the file ?
<pleia2> try opening a terminal and doing: libreoffice file.odt
<pleia2> the output in the terminal should tell you what's going on
<nrpil> i tried doing libreoffice smb://server/share/file.odt does the same. starts and stops
<nrpil> sorry, hello pleia2 !
<pleia2> no terminal output?
<pleia2> there shouldn't be anything really about samba that is a problem, but if libreoffice can't write somewhere it may get weird
<nrpil> i will try again, one moment
<nrpil> it is just libreoffice + smb:// causing a problem
<pleia2> could be that libreoffice is trying to write a temporary file somewhere on the samba share and failing, but I'm totally guessing, would have to do an strace to know for sure if it's not telling you
<nrpil> could be, i will try to do some strace. thanks for now
<mrkramps> nrpil, you need libreoffice-gnome
<nrpil> mrkramps: can you tell me why ?
<mrkramps> nrpil, gnome virtual file system without gnome support in libreoffice does not seem to work
<nrpil> mrkramps: oke, will install it. maybe an idea to install it in the default installation
<nrpil> mrkramps: works ! thanks a lot !
<mrkramps> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2016-03-01
<django_> i need a genius
<django_> after unplugging frpm tv speakers dont work
<django_> http://i.imgur.com/PMzbmnM.png
<monkey_> Is there any way I can set the volume in the system tray to just display the system volume, as opposed to only the individual apps?
<monkey_> Its currently showing gmusicbrowser and vlc. I've yet to open gmusic since installing Xubuntu, and vlc doesnt have a volume bar next to it so its pretty useless
<dkessel> monkey_: this should still work, also for Xubuntu: http://www.howtogeek.com/113897/how-to-remove-media-players-from-ubuntus-sound-menu-add-your-own/
<monkey_> dkessel, I will have to give dconf a try. I uninstalled gmusicbrowser and it still appears on the volume menu
<monkey_> I literally just want it to be a volume bar and nothing else
<monkey_> An overall system volume as well
<dkessel> Yes unfortunately you have to dconf to remove it, although it is uninstalled
<monkey_> okcool, so long as thats the right way to do it it should be fine
<monkey_> btw, ive yet to find a half way logical music library program on linux
<flocculant> monkey_: maybe try  xfce4-soundmenu-plugin instead - https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/extras?field.series_filter=xenial
<dkessel> monkey_: I am a fan of clementine for that
<monkey_> I find clementine tries to do too much. Im not after internet sources and all that kind of crap
<monkey_> I want something like foobar2000 haha
<flocculant> monkey_: I turn all that stuff off
<xubuntu26i> hello, friends!
<knome> hello
<xubuntu26i> how are you?
<knome> fine
<knome> do you have a support question?
<xubuntu26i> no, i'am current install Xubuntu : )
<Nairwolf> #ubuntu-fr
<agx> anyone has had luck installing xubuntu 14.04 on a mac air.  I want to change the os on this old thing, but although it says successfull installation it doesn't boot into it. When i check the drive, it's installed but somehow the boot loader doesn't pick it up.
<RoadRunner> want to check the backup image of my xubuntu partition; if I throw it onto an empty partition, will grub booter automatically detect and show it as one more option in my multiboot system?
#xubuntu 2016-03-02
<RoadRunner> ... or will I need an outside booter like Super Grub2 Disk to find the new partition and boot from it?
<GeekDude> RoadRunner: IIRC you have to run 'sudo update-grub' from your main partition
<GeekDude> That should make it pick up on any new partitions
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: so: make a new partition, intall the backup image onto it with the app that made it, reboot into original partition, run 'sudo update-grub', reboot and look for a new entry.  Will the new "Ubuntu" be labeled "2" or something to differentiate it from the first?
<pencilandpaper> Hi RoadRunner ..sorry about the other day. I was afk man.
<GeekDude> RoadRunner: I'm not entirely sure, I haven't done multiple partitions in a while. I would think it'd have the partition name listed somewhere (e.g. sda2)
<RoadRunner> pencilandpaper: no worries, I'd like to touch bases with you on some fine tunning of BleachBit but we better do this later, cause I am almost out of time now
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: is there a way to change how the choices of bootable options are named?
<RoadRunner> ... in grub?
<GeekDude> I'm honestly not sure. I'm a far cry from an expert
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: but you are sure that 'sudo update-grub' is enough to pick up the new boot option right?
<GeekDude> Fairly sure
<GeekDude> Google probably knows better than I
<gtn> Google always does.
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: thanks for taking the time to answer :)
<GeekDude> RoadRunner: Glad to help!
<xubuntu32d> new to linux downloaded sound converter from software center and it opens fine but when i hit convert it just closes
<GeekDude> On a scale of one to ten, how bad would it be to use a generic 32Gig flash drive as a main drive?
<xangua> 11
<GeekDude> Supposing I got rid of the page file, and had /tmp on a ram disk
<DrCool> is 1 bad and 10 good
<DrCool> ?
<GeekDude> 10 is bad
<jwash> hi everyone, i have a firewall problem and i'm hoping someone can assist me.
<jwash> i have a computer which receikves local traffic fine, no internet traffic
<jwash> the router is setup correctly for port forwarding, other computers on my network receive inbound traffic fine
<jwash> it was a gradual thing too, one day my znc stopped working but ftp was fine, then ftp went away, till all of my services died
<xubuntu56w> anyone knows how to disable the dock magnification effect on Voyager 14.04?
<Unit193> xubuntu56w: Hello, Voyager is a deriv of Xubuntu and not Xubuntu itself, for support please see their own support mediums.
<xubuntu56w> where?
<Unit193> I'd guess it lists them on their website.
<xubuntu56w> it forwards from their website to you guys
<xubuntu56w> never mind I will look further
<xubuntu56w> thanks
<knome> ...yeah, they do.
<Heist> What dock does 14.04 have? Im on 15.10 and I don't have a dock
<knome> it's all xfce4-panel
<knome> set to autohide, with a translucent background
<Heist> ahh
<xangua> Or just use whatever "dock" you prefer
<monkey_> With the file search program in Xubuntu, is it possible to search for all files except for ones containing a particular string?
#xubuntu 2016-03-03
<DrCool> monkey_, i don't know but did you try a "-" sign?   I think boolean type searches you would put    something like bubblegum -sour  or  "bubblegum -"sour grape"
<monkey_> Tried that
<DrCool> monkey did not like my answer.  He quit right after.
<zach> hey all
<zach> need a hand with something, anyone around?
<Guest45173> okay i'm guest 45173 now
<Guest45173> still anyone out there?
<Guest45173> booooo
<Guest45173> no one but us ghosts here
<krytarik> !ask | Guest45173
<ubottu> Guest45173: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest45173> oh sorry.  Looking for licensing questions.  Did not mean to be rude.  I know a company that wants to use Xubuntu as the base for our portable distribution (after modifications).  Anyone know where to find all the details on whether this is okay?  It seems a little hazy and I don't know if it's covered under Ubuntu's umbrella too
<krytarik> Guest45173: http://xubuntu.org/dev/derivatives/
<Guest45173> okay I have been there but there's nothing else?  Should I contact the team to be sure?
<knome> Guest45173, you can come talk about the details on #xubuntu-devel or on the xubuntu-devel mailing list
<Nck> yo what a doin lads
<genii> Hm
<xubuntu53d> I just can't find an icon 'show desktop' to put on the panel
<krytarik> xubuntu53d: I do.
<xubuntu53d> I want to put a 'show desktop' icon on the panel????
<akxwi-dave> right click on it and select add new item
<akxwi-dave> theres a show desktop item in the list
<xubuntu53d> where in the  list?
<xangua> 2:10 PM <akxwi-dave> right click on it and select add new item
<xubuntu53d> i know how to add it, but i can't find the icon
<xubuntu53d> I just found where Cntrl+Alt+D does the job, but there sure isn't a
<xubuntu53d> show windows icon in my list
#xubuntu 2016-03-04
<Guillaume1> hello
<C1t1Z3n> i have config my xubuntu to be the fastest but the only bug i have is when i close the cover of my laptop on xubuntu 14.04 the computer won't resume from sleeping
<zombienerd> Hello all!  I'm upgrading a box from 15.04 to 15.10, and the screen went black while it was installing the packages, and I cannot wake it up.  I can still SSH in, and TOP shows that 'wily' is active and running.  Should I be worried?
<zombienerd> In fact, the only 'active' threads are wily and top.  There is no xorg, no xfce items, it seems all of those died or were killed off.
<zombienerd> It's been like this for around 2.5 hours.  I don't think it should have taken this long, but I'm afraid to send a reboot command through SSH.
<zombienerd> 'wily' has been using between 0.5 and 2.0% of cpu, and has been steady at 1.5% MEM.
<zombienerd> 3051 root      20   0  549748 122584  39288 S   1.5  1.5   3:40.23 wily
<zombienerd> pstree shows only the following:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7fn4alna6xemoi/pstree.png?dl=0
<zombienerd> Seemed to have crashed.  Rebooted, and did a dpkg --reconfigure -a and it seems to be continuing the upgrade.
<C1t1Z3n> i guess everybody sleeping?
<stould> Hi guys.. I am a beginner in linux. I have no idea about what happened with my window manager. ps adsadsadsa
<C1t1Z3n> i don't know either !
<stould> I can't focus on the text box, I cant minimize/maximize/close windows
<stould> This problem happened with more someone ?
<stould> I 'll show a screenshot
<stould> http://oi65.tinypic.com/acetdc.jpg
<xangua> Are you trying to use compiz?
<stould> No.
<stould> Let me try. :)
<stould> No, I am not using this..
<stould> I can't even type something on terminal without closing google-chrome or another window..
<stould> I really do not know what happened, it just happened. I guerss this problem was caused by some dailly update.
<C1t1Z3n> i don't thing an update did this
<C1t1Z3n> since you don't really know what your doing with linux you may have done thise yourself and just don't know or remember
<C1t1Z3n> it's easy to make it run bad
<stould> No, I am sure about it.
<stould> :(
<stould> Ow..
<stould> I was using a HDMI cable on my TV when this happened
<C1t1Z3n> i use an old laptop that don't have hdmi only vga lol
<stould> Now I remember, but I do not edited settings..
<C1t1Z3n> but work great
<stould> xD
<C1t1Z3n> lolll
<stould> Maybe the auto-handler did this ?
<stould> xD
<C1t1Z3n> i have tell  you it was you
<C1t1Z3n> it's good that everything fine now
<stould> ahha not for me
<stould> Have you any idea how to solve this ?
<C1t1Z3n> no
<C1t1Z3n> i never got the issue
<C1t1Z3n> but
<C1t1Z3n> you may reinstall the interface
<C1t1Z3n> wich one you use
<C1t1Z3n> or maybe go get for help on #ubuntu
<C1t1Z3n> xubuntu it's ubuntu with xfce environement
<stould> xfce4
<C1t1Z3n> yup
<stould> I reinstalled but.. nothing
<C1t1Z3n> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=xfce4+f.a.q
<C1t1Z3n> i got to go
<stould> ok
<stould> cya, thank you
<ipatrol> hello?
<ipatrol> is there anyone here by chance?
<krytarik> ipatrol: You'll likely not get any better advice here than in #ubuntustudio right now.
<ipatrol> lol
<ipatrol> no, #xfce said I should come here
<krytarik> I.e. look at the update logs, and try with the Guest session, to rule out user config.
<sjoshi> Hello, I am getting this error message while doing "apt-get update" Xubuntu15.10
<sjoshi> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<xangua> sjoshi: http://m.webupd8.org/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html
<xangua> If you're using a 32 bit OS you should remove the repository and Google chrome
<sjoshi> xangua: thanks that worked. I am working on 64bit OS
<miedziak> Spent 45 minutes looking on the web without succes.
<miedziak> Is there a way to enable ALT+mouse scroll for window opacity control?
<miedziak> Also zoom feature is retarded.
<miedziak> Got it.
<miedziak> In settings manager, in xfwm4 section, there is a value "zoom_desktop" which when set to true overrides PER-WINDOW-OPACITY-CONTROL regardless of which button is assigned to control compositor.
<miedziak> Thx chat.
<MoziM> When I do ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/ I see gnome.desktop, ubuntu.desktop, xfce.desktop and xubuntu.desktop
<MoziM> I am using xubuntu desktop according to echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<MoziM> am i safe to uninstall the other 3?
<miedziak> I once was on a quest to delete unused files from Xubuntu.
<miedziak> I ended up saving 1MB and reinstalling the system.
<cousteau> http://i.imgur.com/91BU3sr.png  So this just happened
<cousteau> (fixed as soon as I refreshed the folder, but don't tell me it's not an interesting glitch)
<xubuntu49w> Hi all!
#xubuntu 2016-03-05
<xubuntu454> installing right now....
<JamesT1995> Hey guys, I searching for a nice icon theme for Xfce...but didn't find much...all the icon themes are missing a bunch of icons...
<xubuntu45w> hi
<xubuntu45w> i have a old pc, it has a intel pentium 4
<xubuntu45w> 4 gb ram
<xubuntu45w> nvidia g9500 gs force 512mb
<xubuntu45w> it's ok for xubuntu?
<xubuntu45w> what's the best version?
<JamesT1995> 4gb ram isnt for an old pc lol
<JamesT1995> you should be fine running Xubuntu 15.10
<xubuntu45w> okok perfect
<xubuntu45w> thank you for the help, i am donwloading xubuntu 15.10
<xubuntu45w> bye everyone
<JamesT1995> no problem :-)
<xubuntu45w> :)
<sector_0> hey guys
<sector_0> I have a problem where my screen flickers on and off when trying to wake up from a sleep state
<sector_0> nothing is shown during this time (unlike some other forum post I saw on the net)
<sector_0> The screen remains black but flickers on and off, and never wakes
<sector_0> usually I have to restart to regain access to my computer
<sector_0> II should also mention that this isn't always the case, it happens sporadically
<sector_0> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I have the latest AMD drivers installed for my 7870 Pitcairn
<JamesT1995> Try #ubuntu …there’s more people
<RocketLL> Hi!
<RocketLL> I downloaded and installed 15.10 on a laptop.
<RocketLL> When I attempt to boot from it, it says "ACPI PCC Probe failed.", and it refuses to boot.
<RocketLL> Any ideas?
<JamesT1995> RocketLL: here http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<RocketLL> Unless I'm missing something, that link doesn't fix the issue.
<JamesT1995> RocketLL: maybe you should try switching to #ubuntu or #linux
<JamesT1995> theres more people to help
<RocketLL> Okie, thanks.
<C1t1Z3n> hello
<C1t1Z3n> any solution about the bug of when i close the cover of my laptopt and the computer won't resume ?
<C1t1Z3n> xubuntu 14.04
<xangua> The solution is to install x screen saver
<xangua> It's a know bug with Xubuntu 14.04
<C1t1Z3n> i only install x screen saver and nothing else to di ?
<xangua> configure it to use it of course
<xangua> Not using Xubuntu or even Ubuntu at the time so that's all I can say to help you
<C1t1Z3n> ok i have to deactivate the other to use xscreensaver
<C1t1Z3n> how i do that
<C1t1Z3n> ok i think i get it
<C1t1Z3n> i try i will now close the cover
<C1t1Z3n> well it did not go as excpected
<C1t1Z3n> i absolutly don't know how to switch to x screen saver
<C1t1Z3n> i have it installed
<C1t1Z3n> i am looking for a good how to
<C1t1Z3n> so now i have followed an how to that said to remove gnome screen saver so it's done
<C1t1Z3n> will try now
<C1t1Z3n> i close the cover
<C1t1Z3n> ... did not worked and yess i had started the daemon
<C1t1Z3n> that bug ****
<C1t1Z3n> i need help i don't know what to do more ???
<mrkramps> C1t1Z3n, disabling the lid switch handling by logind might help
<C1t1Z3n> how i do that
<mrkramps> edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<mrkramps> replace "HandleLidSwitch=suspend" with "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend"
<mrkramps> sry! wrong
<C1t1Z3n> it is already
<mrkramps> replace "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend" with "HandleLidSwitch=ignore"
<C1t1Z3n> ok
<C1t1Z3n> it's donw
<C1t1Z3n> i have to restart or i can try it right now
<C1t1Z3n> i will try i will be back
<mrkramps> restart pls
<C1t1Z3n> worked fine
<C1t1Z3n> i just got wifi problem lol
<C1t1Z3n> now hoe i could prevent the computer to go sleeping but o nly close the screen ?
<C1t1Z3n> when i close the cover
<mrkramps> C1t1Z3n, you do not want to use suspend at all then but just blank the screen
<C1t1Z3n> yes
<mrkramps> check light-locker or power manager
<mrkramps> from the settings menu
<C1t1Z3n> ok thanks
<Skyrid3r> Greetings all
<JamesT1995> hey there
<Skyrid3r> Is it normal to have 404 not found when updating the source list?
<Skyrid3r> Clean install btw :)
<JamesT1995> Skyrid3r: are you connected to the internet? hah
<Skyrid3r> Could not resolve error actually.. and lol..
<Skyrid3r> Otherwise I couldnt be here :)
<xangua> Skyrid3r: clean install of what release?
<Skyrid3r> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/heimdal/libkdc2-heimdal_1.6~git20131207+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb Could not resolve 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Skyrid3r> 14.04
<Unit193> 404 error is different than couldn't resolve.
<xangua> Skyrid3r: just switch mirrors
<JamesT1995> Skyrid3r: well you could have been using a different computer for what i know ;-)
<Skyrid3r> It was 404 before.
<Unit193> xangua: That resolves here at least.
<Skyrid3r> meh, second problem I have to submit.
<xangua> Did you switch your mirrors?
<Skyrid3r> Oh, I was referring to a problem was found and had the ability to submit the logs.
<Skyrid3r> First one was after waking up from sleep, second software center.
<Skyrid3r> Not what Id expect from a clean install, that's all.
<Skyrid3r> But ya, changed mirrors.
<Skyrid3r> Packages changed from "install" to "use this source" in the software center.
<Skyrid3r> While I go figure this out, I was hoping you guys could tell me which driver is recommended to use for nvidia.
#xubuntu 2016-03-06
<skyrid3r> meh
<skyrid3r> Anyone experienced with a "line" issue when eg, scrolling down a webpage.
<flocculant> skyrid3r: depends which card you have ...
<mrkramps> taering?
<skyrid3r> nvidia.
<skyrid3r> Which card exactly, I'd have to look it up :p
<skyrid3r> Tearing? Possibly.. when I scroll down I see a tin line breaking up the page a bit.
<mrkramps> which driver in use?
<skyrid3r> *checks*
<skyrid3r> nvidia binary driver 352.63 / proprietary, tested.
<skyrid3r> Same issue on open source though.
<flocculant> skyrid3r: inxi -G
<skyrid3r> NVIDIA GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
<flocculant> skyrid3r: should be something like 361.28 in additional drivers - in settings
<skyrid3r> Not on the additional driver list though.
<flocculant> skyrid3r: ok - so what is :)
<skyrid3r> Quite a few :p. open source, 352.63, 340.96, 304.131 and 340.96
<flocculant> skyrid3r: ok so I am using 340.96 updates with a 200 series card - at the nv site - that driver *should* work for the 400 series
<mrkramps> actually not
<skyrid3r> ok:?
<mrkramps> recommended for 400 series is 346 or later
<flocculant> mrkramps: which they don't see
<flocculant> might be recommended - but if they only see 352 and 340 - 340 does appear to support the 400 series cards
<mrkramps> strange 346 is in the repository
<skyrid3r> interesting.. when I attempt to run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings, it wants to remove libcuda1-352 nvidia-352 nvidia-opencl-icd-352 and install libcuda1-304 nvidia-304 nvidia-current nvidia-opencl-icd-304
<flocculant> skyrid3r: try doing it from Additonal Drivers in settings
<flocculant> mrkramps: if you look at packages.ubuntu for nvidia 346 it shows as 352 it seems
<flocculant> skyrid3r: instead of second guessing - try what Add Drivers shows
<mrkramps> exactly
<skyrid3r> .. ?
<mrkramps> i guess i'll have to check a wiki for accuracy
<flocculant> mrkramps: so that's a bit odd - but I have to say - stuff just works here - I don't have to fiddle
<flocculant> skyrid3r: sorry - I guess we went off on a tangent there :)
<skyrid3r> d/led NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-361.28.run from the website.
<flocculant> do Additional Driver - what does that say? maybe revert to nouveau - reboot and look again
<flocculant> skyrid3r: yup - thought so - doesn't always work out well :)
<skyrid3r> no idea how to open it, lol
<flocculant> Settings - Additional Drivers
<flocculant> (in xenial at least)
<mrkramps> should be there since 12.04 ;)
<flocculant> mrkramps: names change :p
<mrkramps> well, within the compass
<mrkramps> ^^
<flocculant> :)
<xubuntu02w> Ello again (sky here)
<xubuntu02w> http://imgur.com/ICIxARW - image of my problem.
<flocculant> different issue that ...
<C1t1Z3n> hello
<C1t1Z3n> how i register
<C1t1Z3n> on freenode
<C1t1Z3n> or wich chan to go to get help about that
<flocculant> /join #freenode
<flocculant> C1t1Z3n: though most info is on the web
<C1t1Z3n> yup they helped
<C1t1Z3n> it's good thx
<arsix> so i'm messing around with using a non-xfwm session in xubuntu but i notice that when i switch to a different wm (spectrwm in this case), fonts look quite a bit worse
<arsix> why is that?
<C1t1Z3n> i absolutly don't know
<flocculant> arsix: xubuntu applies various configs - it's part of what makes Xubuntu Xubuntu
<arsix> yeah, i figured it was something like that, some xfce things i'm forgoing when i select spectrwm
<flocculant> arsix: if you happen to login to xfce instead of xubuntu I would expect you'd see similar
<arsix> oh yeah, i guess i always log in to xubuntu and not xfce
<C1t1Z3n> you have 2 option xfce an xubuntu
<arsix> C1t1Z3n: well i have three because i have spectrwm installed
<arsix> but yeah
<C1t1Z3n> i also have 3 i have openbox installed
<arsix> does openbox do the same thing for you? fonts don't look as nice?
<C1t1Z3n> font look good
<C1t1Z3n> it's openbox minimalist at the maximum level
<C1t1Z3n> if you need speed you need openbox
<arsix> sure
<arsix> i was just asking about fonts, though
<C1t1Z3n> lol
<C1t1Z3n> sry
<arsix> oh, one other question
<arsix> i'm not sure exactly when this happened but my notifications look a lot worse now
<arsix> like it's just plain text that says stuff like "Volume is muted"
<C1t1Z3n> i hate the notification
<arsix> or "Volume is at 75%"
<arsix> any clue how i can reset them to the default xubuntu look?
<C1t1Z3n> you lost the eye candy stuff
<arsix> yeah
<C1t1Z3n> in the theme parameter
<arsix> not sure what i did to make that happen
<C1t1Z3n> you also have a notification parameter
<C1t1Z3n> maybe there
<arsix> not sure what you're saying
<C1t1Z3n> cause i have it in french
<C1t1Z3n> ...
<C1t1Z3n> i can tell you in french
<C1t1Z3n> in english i am not sure if it's  system or option...
<C1t1Z3n> paramètre
<Raku>  I'm having a problem getting xubuntu installed, both the install and liveboot option give this screen http://puu.sh/nwnI0/32b902561c.jpg (errors then kicked in to ash)
<flocculant> Raku: building the install medium in Windows?
<flocculant> what you using usb/cd? did you torrent the image? or just download it?
<Raku> Torrented it, verified the md5
<flocculant> usb or cd?
<Raku> Used DD to put on SD card
<Raku> So usb
<flocculant> ok - just to make sure - boot - then when you get the silly kb/human icons - hit any key, then in the menu check the 'whatever the option is'
<Raku> Yep
<flocculant> if you got busybox then something is wrong there imo
<Raku> I tried live CD, install, and check CD for errors
<flocculant> yep
<Raku> This is the second one SD I put the ISO on, already verified md5
<Raku> Do I need to change a grub option or something?
<flocculant> Raku: installing to what?
<Raku> Like, in the menu of options, there's install xubuntu, try without installing, etc
<Raku> Both of those give me that screen
<flocculant> Raku: I mean what are you trying to install this to? what's the target?
<Raku> Hard drive
<flocculant> Raku: you could try some of the boot options - hit the key at the kdb/human thing - then F6
<flocculant> but if you are getting that screen all the time - then it would *appear* to be an install media issue
<Raku> I would agree if I hadn't used this card with a diff ISO and it worked and it wasn't the second one I've tried
<Raku> Which boot option would you suggest?
<flocculant> Raku: mmm - not sure tbh - not had a not booting medium for years :)
<flocculant> http://bit.ly/1VZxEBs
<flocculant> try that - ends up at google
<flocculant> try second link - au one
<Raku> Got the first half of the errors to stop
<Raku> Need acpi=off and nomodeset
<flocculant> Raku: then just try nomodeset
<Raku> Might be causw it's on a 3.0 porr
<Raku> Port
<Raku> Can't say I haven't had issues with them before, I should rulled that out earlier
<Raku> I'm going to feel mighty stupid if that was the issue
<flocculant> Raku: I did an install recently with uefi on usb3
<flocculant> not with a sd card though :)
<flocculant> try nomodeset
<Raku> Giving a similar error
<Raku> Ya I have that
<flocculant> I tried to get others to come by
<Raku> Now I have the nongui boot screen thing
<Raku> Xubuntu with the 4 pulsing dots under it
<flocculant> Raku: also - #xubuntu is good for xubuntu specific things - for things this basic #ubuntu will have loads more eyes - and you should get a lot more help there
<flocculant> install is install
<Raku> Alright
<flocculant> if you get there and installed - I'd love to know - please come back :)
<Raku> So in boot options I have the USB and then it has it listed again with UEFI: prefixed
<flocculant> I had to use UEFI
<Raku>  I'm on here from my server so we can talk the whole way through :P
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> well I have bouncer - so you can go to #ubuntu and get help and tell me :)
<flocculant> it's almost 4am here ...
<Raku> Where should I be putting the nomodeset in the gryb edit screen?
<Raku> Anywhere specific or does it not matter!
<Raku> s/!/?
<Raku> That came out a lot more aggressive than I intended x.x
<flocculant> oh sorry
<flocculant> Raku: boot the image - hit any key
<Raku> Ya I'm in the grub editor right now
<flocculant> then when you're at the menu - F6
<flocculant> oh ok
<Raku> I've done it before I just forgot
<flocculant> find the linux ... line
<Raku> Add it to the boot= options?
<flocculant> ends in quiet splash
<Raku> Ya and then ---
<flocculant> add nomodeset
<flocculant> or you could replace quiet splash with it
<Raku> Hooooooooly jesua that is a wall of errors
<flocculant> mmm
<Raku> That was comical to see
<flocculant> hah
<Raku> Hey I booted :S
<Raku> :S
<Raku> gah
<Raku> :D*
<flocculant> Raku: actually - if you replaced quiet splash with nomodeset - that's not errors - that's just being told what's going on :)
<Raku> I didn't
<flocculant> ok hard to tell what you saw :)
<flocculant> but if it's booted - install now
<Raku> Hmmm, it's noting I'm in UEFI mode
<Raku> I'm installing over Linux mint should it matter!
<Raku> ?*
<flocculant> no idea tbh
<flocculant> as long as the partition is right then yea
<Raku> My plan was to take these two other 500 gig HDDs and raid them to 1tb, got any knowledge on that?
<flocculant> none at all
<Raku> Alright
<Raku> Well thanks for the help :>
<Raku> Have a nice night
<Raku> Or morning
<flocculant> hope I did ;)
<Raku> Guess it's morning
<flocculant> Raku: 04:00
<Raku> Close enough :P
<xangua> 4 am and on irc
<xangua> ? ?
<flocculant> xangua: isn't irc time - whatever time you get the answer :p
<C1t1Z3n> do i have to install the intel gfx driver
<C1t1Z3n>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-51-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          560  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,13GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,9GB, 58,2% free ** Disk: Total: 145,6GB, 65,6% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 645 HiFier Serenade III ** Uptime: 1h 39m 21s **
<elzi> hi all... ask,,,, how to register IRC ????
<C1t1Z3n> do 1msg nickserv help register
<C1t1Z3n> do /msg
<elzi> from terminal ???
<C1t1Z3n> no here
<elzi> can you help me ??? i not understand for regiter
<C1t1Z3n> just type "/msg nickserv help register" without the quote
<C1t1Z3n> and follow the instruction
<elzi> @C1t1zen tq bro
<daleweb> hello
<john123456> hi, i installed compiz on xubuntu 15.10 and trying to change the theme but i can't, dconf and gnome-tweak-tool dont work. Is there any solution to this?
<heoyea> emerald
<john123456> hi again, i think there is bug in compiz that i can't easily explain. I have only one panel at the bottom of the screen and when i maximize a window i can't move it from the very top pixels, see the screenshot, the red line i draw are the "dead" pixels
<john123456> http://i.imgur.com/jl0i3B9.png
<john123456> Can anyone else reproduce this?
<knome> john123456, compiz isn't officially supported on xubuntu; i would ask the compiz support channel for ideas to fix your issue
<GeekDude> My laptop won't connect to a specific SSID. Other devices (such as my android phone) connect fine, though. It tries to connect, but eventually times out.
<GeekDude> How should I go about troubleshooting this? Most of what I find online just shows how to troubleshoot when you can't even see any networks
<mrkramps> GeekDude, laptop connects to other SSIDs?
<GeekDude> Yes
<mrkramps> name of the SSID?
<GeekDude> "Network Unavailable"
<GeekDude> That's actually the SSID, not a status
<mrkramps> which router?
<GeekDude> My previous laptop had problems connecting as well, until I tried an Edimax external usb wifi dongle
<GeekDude> I'll have a model number in a minute
<GeekDude> The admin page for the router says C3000-100NAS
<GeekDude> using WPA2-PSK [AES] for auth
<mrkramps> GeekDude:$ lspci -nnk | grep Net -A2
<GeekDude> mrkramps: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15309439/
<GeekDude> mrkramps: Is there anything else I can provide?
<mrkramps> GeekDude, notebook model?
<GeekDude> Lenovo Thinkpad E550
<mrkramps> GeekDude, is your router using dual wifi (2,4 and 5 Ghz)?
<mrkramps> ubuntu and kernel version might help as well
<GeekDude> mrkramps: 2.4GHz exclusively best I can tell. Xubuntu 15.10. `uname -r gives '4.2.0-30-generic'
<mrkramps> GeekDude, from what i read on the internet there seems to be a stability regression with this wifi chip sice kernel 3.19
<mrkramps> or probably since the corresponding firmware version
<GeekDude> The other laptop I had trouble connecting to wifi with was a ThinkPad X61 also running Xubuntu 15.10, if that's relevant at all.
<mrkramps> dunno, i guess the X61 is probably also using intel wifi
<mrkramps> GeekDude, for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1437913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437913 in wireless-regdb (Ubuntu Wily) "8086:095b [Lenovo ThinkPad X250] Wifi unstable on vivid with Intel 7265" [High,Confirmed]
<GeekDude> mrkramps: Hmm, seems I can't connect with my edimax dongle either actually. I can connect using my TP-Link dongle, though the driver must be a bit funky because all the connections show up has having 0% wifi strength
<mrkramps> GeekDude, do you have any usb devices attached to your router?
<GeekDude> No, just coax, power, and 1 ethernet cable leading out
<XFCERules> I can't connect to a Wi-Fi network on my Xubuntu laptop.
<XFCERules> I can't connect to a Wi-Fi network on my Xubuntu laptop.
<Raku> flocculant: hey you still awake?
<JeZxLee> will Xubuntu 16.04 L.T.S. 64Bit fully support Intel HD 7000 graphics (currently running Win 10 and feel very ill)
<knome> intel drivers generally have good support on linux
<knome> i mean intel GPUs generally have good support on linux
<knome> the open source driver for them works nicely
<JeZxLee> 15.10 did not like Intel HD 7000 - just wondering if Intel open-source drivers are updated in 16.04?
<knome> likely yes, but i would check with the live CD
<JeZxLee> Xubuntu 16.04 64Bit Beta1 is feature frozen?
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule <- feature freeze on feb 18
<knome> but that doesn't mean updates/improvements for the drivers can't land, since i'm guessing that's what you're after
<knome> bbl
<xubuntu66w> I have a problem in xubuntu my window bars seemed to have turned blue, and I want them like their normal grey
<pjotter> You mean the taskbars?
<xubuntu66w> Yeah
<pjotter> rightclick taskbar, choose 'taskbar'->properties, second tab under Background choose another color or system default.
<xubuntu66w> when I right-click the taskbar there is no taskbar properties
<pjotter> It's supposed to be the bottom option in the right click menu
<pjotter> How did they get blue in the first place?
<xubuntu66w> I'm in xubuntu 14.04 and when I right-click the taskbar all that is there at the bottom is "Close" and "Move to another workspce"
<xubuntu66w> They changed when I started using chromium
<pjotter> That's wierd. I'm on 14.04 too. When I rightclick the taskbar, anywhere, the bottom option is something like "Taskbars" with an arrow next to it. That brings up another popup with the Taskbar properties.
<mrkramps> Panel → Panel Properties …
<pjotter> Thanks mrkramps. I have localised language settings. So I'm notr sure what it says in English.
<cajuntechie> Hey guys, I need some help. When I log into my system, I am told I have 7 packages to be updated and 7 of them are security updates. I've done an update/upgrade and it tells me there is nothing to install. Any idea what might be going on?
<cajuntechie> Never mind, apparently it was some sort of lag as it just cleared up
<mijk> hi, I just updated to Xenial on my Thinkpad W500 and the video adapter seems to be messed. I get an error running glxinfo: libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<mijk> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<mijk> I tired to reinstall mesa-dri and removing ~/.config/dconf/user
<mijk> didn't work
#xubuntu 2017-02-27
<Smilex> Is it possible to change to newer releases, if I first start of with LTS?
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | Smilex
<ubottu> Smilex: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<Smilex> krytarik: thanks
<Smilex> Hey. How do I fix the "flashplugin installer" pop up that keeps showing
<Smilex> letting it install doesn't solve it
<pmjdebruijn> Smilex: dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<pmjdebruijn> Smilex: apt-get purge whateverflashwhatever
<Smilex> pmjdebruijn: thanks
<pmjdebruijn> not sure what they are called these days
<pmjdebruijn> haven't had flash installer for close to ten years now :)
<pmjdebruijn> installed*
<Smilex> Which wireless network manager does xubuntu use by default?
<pmjdebruijn> NetworkManager IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> same as regular ubuntu
<adrian_1908> hey guys, how stable is the 17.04 beta at the moment, any major issues in daily use? I used to have 16.04 on a notebook and would like to return to Xubuntu there, as it worked better than the current OS, Linux Mint.
<adrian_1908> Since I make use of recent packages, it's either 16.10 or 17.04, but if the latter is stable enough, I'd like to jump on that train already.
<Smilex> Hey. I installed xubuntu on a friends laptop today, and we are finding that the software center is extremely lacking. I don't want to introduce him to terminal stuff. Is there anything we need to enable, for the software center to find things like texmaker and rstudio (I can find them using apt-get)
<knome> you could try installing synaptic, which is a more powerful GUI package manager (but in ways less user friendly)
<pmjdebruijn> Smilex: presumably you don't have universe/multiverse enabled?
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait apt can see them
<Smilex> pmjdebruijn: I don't know. I don't use GUI tools much
<pmjdebruijn> nevermind then
<knome> he said he can find them with apt-get, so i assume software center just won't show those packages
<pmjdebruijn> my software center can find it
<pmjdebruijn> on regular ubuntu here atm
<pmjdebruijn> (texmaker) I mean
<Smilex> Ok "rstudio" isn't in ubuntu repos
<Smilex> but we couldn't find texmaker, however we were just recommended texmaker
<flocculant> adrian_1908: I'm not finding it unstable - depends what you used daily as to whether you'd find the same
<adrian_1908> flocculant: If there are no show-stopper bugs, I'm fine. Alas I'm a bit time constrained and having to reinstall 16.10 because 17.04 has show stoppers would really hurt now. At the same time, having a working 17.04 would mean I wouldn't upgrade for a long time, requiring even less of me.
<flocculant> adrian_1908: well - it works for me - tomorrow it might break and be broken for days - if that's an issue then install something that's actually supported
<flocculant> it's unlikely that it will this late in the cycle - but who know's what the software piskie will do overnight
<xubuntu43i> hello
<Rick_Tiger> oi
<Rick_Tiger> alguem do Brasik
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Rick_Tiger> [ubottu] thanks !
<ppedro> my friends, how to set a "default sound card" ?
<ppedro> After each boot I have to set every program to output from my headset ..
<dmt420> yo
<dmt420> is it possible to fix this error inside xubuntu
<dmt420> https://i.imgur.com/q7Xrh9E.png
<qweqwe>  alguem que possa me ajudar com um script em shell?
#xubuntu 2017-02-28
<Dr-redfield> Hey guys
<Dr-redfield> I'm trying to install an Java program on my xubuntu but when I run it, it gives me a error saying: "Graphical installers are not supported by the V;. The console mode will be used instead..." and then it exits... I've googled the issue and I believe that this is caused by me running linux in 64 bit and the program I'm trying to install is in 32 bit.. however I am not able to find any solution to how to enable the 32bit installer to work on my system.. anyo
<pmjdebruijn> Dr-redfield: what program?
<Dr-redfield> it's a cisco program, RTMT
<pmjdebruijn> did you start the installer from a terminal?
<Dr-redfield> yes, I just entered "./Programname.bin" in the terminal, and that's where I get the error message
<pmjdebruijn> can you pastebin the entire installer log
<pmjdebruijn> as in on pastebin.com
<Dr-redfield> http://pastebin.com/5gBeD7nw
<Dr-redfield> sweet, never used pastebin before...
<pmjdebruijn> ./CcmServRtmtPlugin.bin -i console
<Dr-redfield> I tried that allready, did it again now just to be sure.. it makes no difference, I get the same exact error message
<pmjdebruijn> feels like a broken installer
<Dr-redfield> well that's not true, the "Grapical installers are not supported..." part is now missing
<pmjdebruijn> of course
<pmjdebruijn> you can try
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre
<pmjdebruijn> and see if the installer will use the system jre instead
<Dr-redfield> openjdk-8-jre is already the newest version (8u121-b13-0ubuntu1.16.04.2)
<Dr-redfield> I tried two diffrent versions of this installer ant it's the same thing with both of them
<Dr-redfield> and I am pretty sure I have installed this on a ubuntu machine before
<pmjdebruijn> no clue sorry
<pmjdebruijn> commercial software is often quite buggy sadly
<pmjdebruijn> if they just offered the .jar file :)
<pmjdebruijn> "installers" are such a dumb idea to begin with :)
<Dr-redfield> yeah..
<Dr-redfield> could xfce have anything to do with this? is it worth the time to try another windowmanager?
<Dr-redfield> since it works in ubuntu running gnome..
<Dr-redfield> I'm just desperate..
<pmjdebruijn> I would be honestly surprised if xfce would prevent it from being installed
<cfhowlett> Dr-redfield, easy to test.  sudo apt install lxde.  logout, choose lxde session, login
<Dr-redfield> I will try, just for fun
<Dr-redfield> hehe, no that did not work.. well *sigh* I guess I have to install a virtual Windows machine then...
<Dr-redfield> Thanks for your effort anyway.. really appreciate it! :)
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone. I'm using my Xubuntu desktop as a web development workstation, and for that, I'll be using Caddy with the DNS feature enabled.
<necrophcodr> This requires me to change dnsmasq configuration so that it also forwards certain requests to the Caddy DNS server and port. Well, I went and did it, and confirmed the functionality with a simple `dig` command, however it doesn't seem to work when I ping the domain, even though it points to 127.0.0.1.
<necrophcodr> Could anyone help me out here?
<necrophcodr> It works like this:
<necrophcodr> I have a caddy file which describes the bare basics of my web site, and it also includes a startup command that starts another caddy instance in the background, as a DNS server.
<necrophcodr> The DNS server then reads my handwritten DNS zone file (verified with named-checkzone) and listens on a user port.
<necrophcodr> I then set up a file /etc/dnsmasq.d/10-local that contains
<necrophcodr> server=/local/127.0.0.1#port
<necrophcodr> Hence, doing a simple "dig domain.local" returns the correct information, but "ping domain.local" returns:
<necrophcodr> ping: unknown host domain.local
<necrophcodr> I have finally solved it after working for a few hours
<necrophcodr> Turns out that it was actually due to the /etc/nsswitch.conf file:
<necrophcodr> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<necrophcodr> That line ensured that the host would never be queried using the local DNS server, for some reason or other.
<necrophcodr> However, changing it to
<necrophcodr> hosts:          files dns mdns4
<necrophcodr> Solves the issue, although I'm not sure if it would be the correct solution.
<xubuntu50i_> Join
<xubuntu50i_> help
<bonsaitree> Any documentation on how to *properly* modify the sources.list? Let's say i want to add a faster server and remove the default one.
<bonsaitree> Why the *main* software repository is not present in the sources.list file? I have restricted, universe and multiverse, but *main* is not present. Thanks in advance.
<xubuntu71w> First I want to report the broken link on the h-page =>page Not Found
<xubuntu71w> http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq
<xubuntu71w> Next thing is Ive an audio problem (pulse) after awake from hibernate i ve no more audio
<xubuntu50w> hello there
<xubuntu50w> everyone
<knome> hello
<bunchies> xubuntu no good with hdmi i was told?
<bunchies> anyway around that? 16.04
<xubuntu50w> i got a little iusse here with xubuntu
<knome> bunchies, no problems with using hdmi
<xubuntu50w> i was trying to install ms office. I do install playonlinux and then winetricks
<xubuntu50w> but nothing work
<knome> xubuntu50w, is there a specific reason you absolutely need MS office for?
<knome> xubuntu50w, libreoffice is available in the repositories, it'll work much smoother and has all the same features - and can open/save in MS formats without problems in most cases
<xubuntu50w> yes, i need to open and edit some ms office docs and then resend
<xubuntu50w> to my partners
<knome> as i said, libreoffice can do that without problems in most cases
<knome> have you tried it?
<xubuntu50w> nop
<xubuntu50w>  i didint yet
<xubuntu50w> iĺl give a try
<knome> i recommend doing that
<xubuntu50w> iĺl let you know
<xubuntu50w> thanx knome
<xubuntu50w> i have a last question, if i edit ms office doc on libreoffice doesnt change any config on the document? like fonts, page layout, etc?
<knome> no, but it's possible that with complex documents some visual effects might be a bit off; but you need to try it to know
<xubuntu50w> thanks a lot
<xubuntu50w> have a good day
#xubuntu 2017-03-01
<triode13> hi, i'm new to IRC? is this working?
<knome> yes.
<triode13> thanks. i've been using Linux for over a year now exclusively and want to learn more and get involved.
<knome> we have a brief introduction on things you can help with at http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<triode13> do i need to register my nickname?
<knome> it's not necessary, but you'll likely want to do that at some point
<knome> do you have something in mind you'd like to contribute to?
<triode13> i was thinking static testing in a VM and documentation.
<knome> great!
<triode13> is there a specific command i need to perofrm to register my nickname?
<knome> in that case you'll want to join #xubuntu-devel where a lot of the development discussion happens
<triode13> http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-Nickname-on-Freenode
<jrose152> can i just download to a usb and boot from it live with no special setup or config?
<jrose152> I have a laptop with a dead SSD
<sorinello_> Hello. Does xubuntu ship out of the box with dnsmasq ?
<sorinello_> it doesn't seem to be used, yet I have it installed
<sorinello_> I ma just curious
<sorinello_> *am
<Unit193> Used with resolvconf.
<sorinello_> but resolvconf is just a file
<sorinello_> resolv.conf
<sorinello_> Unit193, ?
<bryceml> I believe it does come with dnsmasq by default for caching dns lookups.
<xubuntu04d> hello all
#xubuntu 2017-03-02
<bunchies> hmm my plex server is set up, im logged in and my TV can see the server but not connect. I can ping the TVs ip with no problem
<xubuntu38w> I'm having trouble deactivating an LVM partition on a Xubuntu live disk. Something keeps reactivating it. Any ideas?
<Mazey> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 Tharbakim DalekSec NegativeFlare Drone` hggdh vidplace7 Metacity ChanServ elky Linlz bluesabre Dr_Coke anna` dreamon_ DocScrutinizer05 tych0 haudrauf xubuntu38w dmzda ubot9 slickymaster balkamos pencilandpaper K1rk dixie7z_ Gibarian Zren moetunes bekks McGuyver krytarik azeam Church WildSoft ochosi NonParity Ad1Tech pmjdebruijn creekpot dmt420 bazhang 
<Mazey> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 ColtonDRG king1337-2 bipolar Anonaly Mazey genius3000 njalk paolo MrRobot7 nanotube LaserAllan dkessel Israphel gonyere bynarie ikonia phju_ torstehu sim642 obscurehero rvause dCLCp n5pwp kaosine nikow BGL flurant LetsGo malfane d0137_ sorinello zincing ssarah Chaser Muzer Cust0sLimen Perigee PaulW2U ffatman akxwi-dave Hund tigercr1200__ pleia2 devilra
<Mazey> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 scar45[m] Unit193 abbe98[m] JoWie Guest44942 knome daniel4711[m] ubottu Potatoes tsglove nsh cereal flexiondotorg Pici johtso IdleOne flocculant bryceml ViTZrO niska Noskcaj mpmc Tm_T ubuntulog Artemis3 exio4 sorinello_ Enkidu_ak nopf
<ViTZrO> ??
<Hund> What a lovley little chap!
<rauldux> hey there, I wonder if there's a tool in xubuntu to regulate a users profile login time (for a child). I know there's pam but seems a little complicate to setup quickly. also read about timekpr and it seems this is what I'm looking for. Just don't wana use ppa's. Is there anything simmilar in standard repos available?
<pmjdebruijn> actually it seems timekpr is tied to unity
<pmjdebruijn> and not per se very well maintained
<pmjdebruijn> unless I'm missing something at a glance
<rauldux> thx. Timekpr only available via an ppa this for I do not consider it anyway. alternativ recommendation?
<pmjdebruijn> no sorry
<pmjdebruijn> doing something like that well, seems rather complicated and fragile
<rauldux> hm, there's a company behind ubuntu. shouldn't be that difficult to implement.
<knome> rauldux, i don't think this is their priority... maybe if you pay them some money :P
<rauldux> yeah u might have a point on that. My equation would be childer are our future so some how ubuntu future :)
<rauldux> so I guess I need to get in the pam jungle
<pmjdebruijn> rauldux: technology almost universally tends to be a poor substitute for parental oversight though
<pmjdebruijn> also keep in mind if you mess around a lot with PAM and friends, there is a significantly higher chance of having issues if you ever upgrade the machine to a newer version of ubuntu
<rauldux> eish. so in the end what's the recommendation to restrict a users computing time?
<pmjdebruijn> to consider not doing it all
<rauldux> what a shame :/
<pmjdebruijn> not that I'm an expert on this
<pmjdebruijn> but somethings are better left alone, especially if you're not very experienced
<rauldux> is this the same in other distros?
<pmjdebruijn> a wrong pam configuration seriously compromises the security of machines
<pmjdebruijn> rauldux: of course
<pmjdebruijn> as I said, technology is a poor substitude for oversight, which is probably why there isn't much effort going into this
<pmjdebruijn> but that's just an observation
<rauldux> yes obviously, that's why I didn't wana touch pam in first place
<pmjdebruijn> don't kid yourself that any other solution won't potentially compromise a machine
<pmjdebruijn> it's a still a HUGE amount of trust you'd need to place in the creator of $SOLUTION
<pmjdebruijn> but feel free to stick around
<pmjdebruijn> maybe someone else has more experience / better advice
<slickymasterWork> rauldux, if you don't want to add the PPA, you can grab the Timekpr deb from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mjasnik/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/t/timekpr/
<rauldux> "don't kidd yourself that any other solution won't potentially compromise a machine" <--- this is a little absolute isn't it? I believe there should be something possible
<rauldux> thx anyway pmj
<rauldux> thx slicky, have u tried it?
<slickymasterWork> nopes, never had the need
<slickymasterWork> but as you're reluctant with adding the PPA, thought that it could be an option
<knome> fwiw, it's the exact same package :P
<rauldux> yes slicky, definetely dont wanna add ppa's. dont wana mess up the system by broken deb's eihter. will think about it.
<rauldux> fwiw??
<slickymasterWork> fwiw -> for what it's worth
<rauldux> true, same package. but no need to add ppa
<rauldux> just dont like the concept of ppa.
<DocScrutinizer05> I don't see what's the big problem with counting login time and occasionally lock screen without re-login on same day
<DocScrutinizer05> jr@saturn:~/omapwarp> w|grep kde
<DocScrutinizer05> jr       pts/9    :0               09Okt16 144days  0.00s  5:14m kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]
<DocScrutinizer05> or whatever
<DocScrutinizer05> nice collection of pretty simple approaches: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/150705/restrict-the-times-a-user-is-allowed-to-log-in
<kaosine> ugh I hate when someone pings everyone in a channel like mazey did earlier. There's always one every week or so...
<DocScrutinizer05> or you use `last` and do a little parsing on its output to add up login times for a particular user
<DocScrutinizer05> just log out those users that expired their contingent, every minute. Will make your kids give up on trying to browse internet or play games, pretty quickly
<Menzador> GridCube: Well, I guess I won't be commenting there anymore, because I have no idea what hva star DGF is actually for, nor do I know how to set up hvilket parti stemte enstemmig for DLD
<Menzador> Wrong tab, sorry
<rauldux> thx Doc
<Perigee> Anyone know if there is a way to install Xubuntu onto a USB stick? Not just copy the iso to it and run it in the "Try Xubuntu" mode, but actually install it onto the USB stick as the drive. I've been trying to get Pen Drive Linux working with it with no luck so far.
<xangua> Perigee: just run the installer and select a second USB drive, assuming you're using the first one to boot
<flocculant> Perigee: be careful where you put grub
<Perigee> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get Xubuntu loaded on my desktop which has an Nvidia graphics card. Upon boot of the USB stick that has the installer, the screen goes black after a few seconds and gets stuck. It sounds like I need to set nomodeset or other parameters. How do I get into the config for that as it boots?
<Unit193> It should give a little icon at the bottom for about 3 seconds, you should hit Esc (or Shift? can't remember right now) then it'll bring up a menu with isolinux's version of Try or Install.  Hit F6 or so here, then esc and now you're free to enter that boot option.
<Perigee> Yeah I get the icon with the person at the bottom. Been smacking the keyboard... lol
<Perigee> Let me try Esc
#xubuntu 2017-03-03
<Perigee> Ok it doesnt like my wireless keyboard when I hit Esc. But a generic wired one is fine. *shrug*
<loula> hi
<Perigee> loula: Howdy
<loula> hey, how can you know a problem is software or hardware-related?
<loula> my computer makes me crazy
<Perigee> What kind of problem?
<loula> it wont connect to the network
<loula> well, it did, and it just stopped
<Perigee> Wired or wifi?
<loula> i've had wifi issues last week, whenever i connected the network via wifi and a dongle the sydtem freezed and went unuseable until i hard-rebooted it
<loula> i then used wired connection, went fine from last saturday until now
<loula> now it just wont connect
<Perigee> Have you tried booting the Xubuntu installer and run it in "Try Xubuntu" mode? If it works with that, I would point towards an OS issue on your system. If it doesn't work, I'd point towards hardware. Especially if it worked in the past.
<loula> ill try that
<loula> the wifi issue persisted through a formatting
<Unit193> A different OS/kernel version might be useful for testing.
<Perigee> Could be flaky drivers for the wifi dongle too. Depends on the chip (and in my experience always one of the biggest issues in Linux). For examply my laptop right now has a Broadcom chip that is supposed to work... but doesn't. Both with the "wl" or "b43" drivers. Go figure.
<loula> i dont understand much
<loula> i have no other to test
<Unit193> Perigee: That's fun.  I presume you looked at the Ubuntu wiki on b43 and the different versions?
<Perigee> Unit193: Yeah, it's not an Ubuntu thing 'cause I had the same problems with other distros. The chip activates, makes an interface, but never shows any networks when you scan, nor allows you to manually enter one. I submitted a bug/plea to the b43 devel list so far, but no response.
<Unit193> Fun indeed then.  I have an older one, other than needing to get drivers not really had much issue with it (at least, the issues I had I doubt are firmware/drivers. :P )
<Perigee> Unit193: And even weirder the proprietary "wl" drivers from Broadcom do the same thing.
<Perigee> So I use a USB dongle. Bleh.
<Unit193> loula: If you're using Yakkety, then I'd try Xenial though typically if you have newer hardware, you want to go newer for "better" support.
<Perigee> loula: I'd try booting with the "Try Xubuntu" like I mentioned, or even try another distro's live CD method as well, and report back
<loula> i tryed with xu16.10 live usb
<loula> gives me the same thing
<loula> i have no other live os to test
<loula> im on a phone right now
<Perigee> Ah
<Perigee> Can you load a different distro on the live usb?
<Perigee> Or a different version like 16.04
<loula> without internet on the computer it seems difficult
<Perigee> Can you run "dmesg | grep fail" and look for any results?
<loula> im rebooting, i tell you that
<Perigee> brb
<loula> it says : " [   0.504520] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM"
<loula> wtf
<loula> ah no
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel (:
<loula> sorry
<loula> thunar started acting weird
<loula> but it stopped
<loula> im downloading a xubuntu16.04 image on my phone, lets see how it goes
<Unit193> Not gonna lie, that sounds a bit painful.
<knome> a bit?
<Unit193> I lied, it sounds very painful.
<loula> tbh the most painful part is connecting my phone to my computer
<loula> it doesnt plug well
<loula> (yeah i dream of well-working stuff)
<loula> (maybe next life)
<knome> just fall back to a dumbphone so you don't have to worry about connectivity!
<knome> hmm, the exclamation point made it sound like a joke...
<loula> i would have no way to connect to internet when my computerhgates me
<loula> when my computer hates me*
<Perigee> loula you sound plagued with issues :(
<knome> well.. then you have no internet worries either :)
<loula> Perigee, i think i inherited my grandma's curse with all technological thing
<knome> loula, btw, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter;)
<loula> and knome yeah, that's true
<loula> (the internet worries)
<loula> on-topic, i now have a xubuntu 16.04 on the machine
<Unit193> grml-rescueboot and he can just drop the iso in /boot/grml/ and update grub.
<loula> how does one upgrade grub?
<Unit193> `sudo update-grub`
<loula> i dont seem to have any grml-rescueboot package installed
<loula> is there a partitionning program coming with xubuntu?
<loula> doing the same kind of thing than gparted
<loula> i'm looking to formatting a usb stick to make it a xubuntu live usb
<loula> but i cant find a program that does that
<loula> without an internet connection at least
<bazhang> do you have the live usb
<bazhang> what OS are you currently using to get on irc
<loula> im on my phone, my computer doesnt connect to the network
<bazhang> so there are not any networked computers anywhere in your home
<loula> i have a usb stick i want to format to make it a live usb using a xubuntu16.04 iso file i downloaded using my phone, transferred to my computer (running xubuntu 16.10)
<loula> no
<bazhang> how were you planning to do that, from your phone
<loula> im doing the usb stick just to test if network connexion works or not, if the issue is software or hardware-related
<loula> no
<bazhang> 'how'
<loula> i just got the iso file from my phone and put it on my computer
<bazhang> and you currently have a xubuntu install on that computer
<loula> yes
<bazhang> and that computer has never been on the network
<loula> it was
<loula> but it stopped working
<bazhang> what did you do, that it stopped working
<loula> nothing in particular
<loula> im just searching for the cause
<bazhang> added some outside software?
<loula> nothing i didnt use before
<loula> for months
<bazhang> from which source
<loula> official websites, or ppa mentionned on official websites
<loula> nothing weird
<loula> wifi started failing last week, it totally freezed my computer when connecting. i used wire connection since then. it worked well until tonight when it started having difficulties to connect, until it stopped connecting at all
<loula> the wifi connection freeze probkem persidted after a OS reinstall
<bazhang> PPA are never recommended on official websites
<bazhang> PPA are at your own risk entirely
<loula> https://framapic.org/NlyTswbBBMNP/0IbEiOsKkGlw.png
<bazhang> what is that loula
<loula> a screenshot
<bazhang> telling us what
<loula> from inkscape'official website
<loula> and a link to its ppa
<bazhang> inkscape is not ubuntu official
<loula> how can i format a usb stick?
<loula> i can't find a way to do that without installing some package, which i cant
<bazhang> without any software?
<bazhang> you have a lower version iso, you want to replace 16.10 with
<bazhang> the iso is already on the 16.10 machine, and you have a blank usb stick, or one you can use to completely overwrite it for the iso
<loula> yes
<loula> the stick isnt blank, thats why i want to format it
<bazhang> do you see the software called 'disks' already on that xubuntu install
<loula> there is no 'disks' program :(
<bazhang> was that xubuntu install ever networked, or it was until you added some outside sources PPA and the like, and then the wifi failed
<loula> wifi worked and failed
<bazhang> is this your home wifi
<loula> yes
<bazhang> and thats from a router
<loula> yes
<loula> wifi works, computer doesnt
<bazhang> and that router has cables for the other computers in your house
<loula> no
<loula> only mine since wifi made the computer freeze
<bazhang> every commercial router out there has cable ethernet support
<loula> yes, and it worked until tonight
<loula> now my computer fails to connect the network
<bazhang> sounds like a router issue
<bazhang> in order to set up the router, you have to first use ethernet to connect to it
<bazhang> thats a cable
<bazhang> you installed the 16.10 with a live usb
<loula> im using a wire connection since last week
<bazhang> great
<loula> it worked well
<loula> until tonight
<bazhang> this is an easy fix then
<Menzador> So the Ethernet no longer works?
<bazhang> the ethernet stopped working all of a sudden
<Menzador> How the heck...
<bazhang> dns
<bazhang> you can get in irc, but not the www
<loula> im on irc from my phone
<bazhang> Menzador, common thing
<Menzador> Ah. So simply an improper DNS or port config
<loula> i can browse websites from my phone
<bazhang> loula, is the computer still attached to the ethernet, and on
<loula> my phone uses home's network via wifi
<loula> and yes, my computer is on and plugged
<Menzador> into the router?
<bazhang> loula, can you open a terminal, on the xubuntu machine
<loula> yes
<bazhang> please do
<loula> its done
<bazhang> loula, and if you type ifconfig -a  what do you seen listed
<bazhang> eth0 wlan0 lo or any of those three
<loula> there are 2 blocks: first is enp9s0, second is lo
<loula> (sith a lot of text for each one)
<loula> with*
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> loula, so what happens when you sudo ifdown enp9so
<bazhang> s0
<Menzador> Why are we using net-tools? We should be using the ip suite?
<bazhang> Menzador, are you taking this over from me
<bazhang> go for it
<loula> it tells me "unknown interface enp9s0"
<loula> is that all?
<bazhang> hang on
<loula> ok :)
<bazhang> loula, reinstalling the OS is not really needed when networking has some fluke
<bazhang> we simply need to renew the lease on the current ethernet, then get that wifi back and going
<loula> someone suggested to try with another version with a live os, to see if it coyld be hardware-related
<bazhang> loula, you initially installed the 16.10 with a live usb?
<loula> yes
<bazhang> and you still have that 16.10 usb stick
<loula> yeah
<bazhang> so you can boot the computer, with the ethernet cable in using the usb stick
<loula> i did that yes
<bazhang> and is it in that situation presently
<loula> no, it acted the same as with a regular boot so i came back to my regular session
<bazhang> loula, well we will need to get back into that live session again
<loula> im going there
<bazhang> loula, I currently will have some other  things outside of irc I need to handle, so you can repeat your issue, or I will return a bit later to help out
<loula> ok!
<loula> see you then
<bazhang> :)
<loula> hmm and after rebooting the router it works again ._.
<loula> i dont understand at all
<AHemlocksLie> I recently installed Xubuntu on my friend's laptop because it's on the low end and Windows was a little too bulky for it. He's not super computer savvy, but after tweaking the occasional problem he runs into in his first couple weeks, he should be fine. As an Arch user, though, I'm not 100% familiar with exact names of things he needs, and remote viewing his desktop would help a lot. What's the best setup so I can watch him and guide him thro
<AHemlocksLie> ugh things when he has problems?
<AHemlocksLie> Just screen viewing will help a lot so he can still go through the motions himself and learn. Control when necessary might be a nice cherry on top but not really necessary
<AHemlocksLie> I'm slightly unsure of things like RDP vs remote X sessions, but if my understanding is correct, I don't really want a remote X session because that's more like my own login on his machine instead of watching his login
<loula> i heard gitso was an easy solution
<loula> it lets you take control but your friend still sees what you do
<loula> (never tried it though)
<AHemlocksLie> I assume he can still do things if he wants? So like I *could* control and lend a hand if need be, but he can still do things
<xubuntu85d> I am using Voyager 16.04 LTS and after 1st upgrade my Desktop PC not start and Num Lock and scroll lock lights are blinking?  Can any one help me!
<xubuntu85d> I am using Voyager 16.04 LTS and after 1st upgrade my Desktop PC not start and Num Lock and scroll lock lights are blinking?  Can any one help me!
<xubuntu85d> I am using Voyager 16.04 LTS and after 1st upgrade my Desktop PC not start and Num Lock and scroll lock lights are blinking?  Can any one help me!
<xubuntu85d> I am using Voyager 16.04 LTS and after 1st upgrade my Desktop PC not start and Num Lock and scroll lock lights are blinking?  Can any one help me!
<xubuntu85d> I am using Voyager 16.04 LTS and after 1st upgrade my Desktop PC not start and Num Lock and scroll lock lights are blinking?  Can any one help me!
<xubuntu85d> I am using Voyager 16.04 LTS and after 1st upgrade my Desktop PC not start and Num Lock and scroll lock lights are blinking?  Can any one help me!
<Unit193> xubuntu85d: Dude, seriously stop repeating yourself.  Also seek voyager support for help with Voyager.
<RadiantNova> hello
<RadiantNova> i am reading the terminal documentation here http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/command-line
<RadiantNova> but all of the commands are coming back as "command not found"
<diogenes_> RadiantNova, whar command?
<RadiantNova> -h
<RadiantNova> -v
<RadiantNova> --help
<RadiantNova> i am new to linux
<diogenes_> this is not a command
<RadiantNova> oh
<diogenes_> this is just an argument for a command
<Unit193> That's talking about xfce4-terminal --help
<RadiantNova> i am migrating from windows
<diogenes_> haha is windows still alive?
<RadiantNova> and would like to learn how to perform various actions through the command line
<RadiantNova> just basic ones to start with
<diogenes_> RadiantNova, linux gets more and more user friendly so for and everage user there's no even need to touvh the terminal anymire
<RadiantNova> im sick of the new versions of windows
<RadiantNova> id like to learn to navigate the system in terminal, i want to well versed enough to try on archlinux or gentoo some day
<RadiantNova> so say i use cd /home
<RadiantNova> i can then run a program from that directory?
<diogenes_> RadiantNova, then you have to put on your reading glasses, buy a lot of coffee and read a lot of stuff
<RadiantNova> check check check
<xubuntu07w> Hi, I have installed xfce4 on my intel chromebook. I am now stuck on xscreensaver 5.15 local host. I can't cchanchage user to root or any other user as my current directory is /home/Daniel it won't accept my password for Daniel. The power button is no responding so I can't even re-boot to . Entire laptop is currently useless
<RadiantNova> same here
<RadiantNova> im having this problem as well
<RadiantNova> the root part i mean
<RadiantNova> alright guys
<RadiantNova> i successfully learned how to change directory
<RadiantNova> now i would like to learn how to find out, in terminal, all of the files listed within that directory
<RadiantNova> i cannot find the command to do this in documentation
<xubuntu68w> Help. Completely stuck on xscreensaver
<RadiantNova> xubuntu68w, what is xscreensaver?
<xubuntu68w> I installed Linux crouton on my chromebook, and now it is stuck on the xscreensaver 5.15 it doesn't accept my password and I can't change user either. Laptop won't power down either totally stuck
<RadiantNova> remove battery?
<xubuntu68w> No battery access, only little screws on back
<RadiantNova> unplug it?
<xubuntu68w> The Linux system doesn't use much power, it's already been a couple days and is chrome  would have have emptied the battery already b
<xubuntu68w> Chrome Os would finished the battery by now, Linux doesn't need much battery I could be waiting a long time and after that it still might be stuck on it
<RadiantNova> wow really?
<RadiantNova> i didnt know that
<RadiantNova> phew
<RadiantNova> well
<RadiantNova> there has to be a battery in that thing
<RadiantNova> im sure it would take you less than a couple days to pop a few screws out
<RadiantNova> come on now
<xubuntu68w> Is there any other way other than unplugging the battery, which in my case would probably invalidate my warranty
<xubuntu68w> Alright, I'll unscrew and see. As this chromebook is completely dead until this is resolved
<JuJUBee> I have been using the glmatrix screensaver lately but it stopped working and I cannot figure out why.  Any help?
<Bagira79> Hello there!
<Bagira79> I've just installed Xubuntu before and Win7 next. Now Grub doesn't appear at bootup, so I can't use Xubuntu. What can I do?
<Unit193> I'd boot live, chroot into the Xubuntu system, install and update grub, reboot.
<Bagira79_> Re
<Bagira79_> Did anyone react to my question?
<Unit193> I did, but not sure if it's useful to you: [07:16:50] < Unit193> I'd boot live, chroot into the Xubuntu system, install and update grub, reboot.    Generally speaking, you want to install Linux second.
<JuJUBee> Bagira79_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<Bagira79_> Ok, thx. What should I type in Terminal?
<xubuntu20w> Hi
<RadiantNova> forget your warranty
<xubuntu20w> Volume control is missing in my xubuntu.How can I restore it?
<Unit193> JuJUBee: There's likely something in the log at ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log, or you can try to launch it directly from the terminal and see what issue it gives.
<JuJUBee> Unit193, when I run from cli I get : xscreensaver: 07:18:33: already running on display :0.0 (window 0x2601e47) from process 2654
<Unit193> JuJUBee: I meant glmatrix, /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix  Good to know xscreensaver is actually running though.
<JuJUBee> Unit193, glmatrix: couldn't create GL context for visual 0x24.
<Unit193> I'd tell you to restart X/lightdm, but not sure that helps you.  Any mesa or other X updates recently?
<Unit193> At least you know more precisely the issue is.
<JuJUBee> Unit193, no, just some gtk stuff.  Was trying to install "draw on screen" app
<JuJUBee> Unit193, think I am gonna restart, just reinstalled xscreensaver and glmatrix
<xubuntu76w> Hi
<Unit193> xubuntu76w: Howdy.  If indicator-sound and xfce4-indicator-plugin are installed, and the panel has the indicator plugin added, then perhaps restart the panel (Alt+F2 → xfce4-panel -r)
<JuJUBee> Unit193, that seems to have done it... working now
<Unit193> JuJUBee: I hit some glx crap like that, glxgears also didn't work, etc.  Only thing I knew for it was restarting Xorg.  Good that you got it working again. :)
<RadiantNova> howcome alt+f2 doesnt work on mine?
<RadiantNova> is it the keyboard?
<xubuntu76w> I've accidentaly removed indicator from the panel
<Unit193> Check keyboard shortcuts, it's a default one but can change.  It's supposed to open up xfce4-appfinder -c
<Unit193> xubuntu76w: Ctrl+right click → Panel → Panel preferences
<xubuntu76w> I cannot control volume power now.
<xubuntu76w> what next?
<Unit193> Items, then make sure 'indicator plugin' is in the list.
<xubuntu76w> thanks for your help,guys.
<xubuntu76w> one more question.Is there a quick way to download all language packs into a files/files so I can install them offline after format?
<xubuntu94w> Hi is there anyone around with experience of xfce and xscreensaver?  Thanks
<xubuntu94w> Xscreensaver doesn't accept my password and does not allow me to change user to root or any user. It says says couldn't excite gdmflexiserver no such file or directory current directory is /home/danie
<Unit193> You can likely still get to a TTY and login there, but if your password is wrong that won't let you in either.
<Unit193> That is also why we should always use  the wrapper for starting it, /usr/share/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-wrapper.sh
<Unit193> Yakkety and above use it, at least xfce4-session should.
<dmt420> how do i fix this error
<dmt420> https://i.imgur.com/9QJw727.png
<flocculant> dmt420: I'd first try using a windows machine to fix whatever that finds wrong with it
<dmt420> i have
<dmt420> doesnt work
<flocculant> dmt420: so what else have you tried?
<flocculant> is it supposed to have data on it?
<dmt420> yes
<triode132> does gparted show the volume and formatting details?
<digbychicken> triode132, yes.
<triode132> ime, ive never been able to fix recognizing formatting signatures without backing up the contents, wiping the drive and reformatting.
<triode132> *fix errors
<NeoTiger13> Xubuntu is amazeballs. ;o
<NeoTiger13>  /msg NickServ SETPASS NeoTiger13 lgpdwubibnuh Gre.merlin.13!!
<NeoTiger13>  /msg NickServ SETPASS NeoTiger13 lgpdwubibnuh Gre.merlin.13!!
<nsh> kk
<xubuntu41w> hi guys, just a little help, what cmd to find out what version of linux i have
<diogenes_> uname -a
<xubuntu41w> sorry, just new at it, trying to download a software but not sure which version to download
<diogenes_> xubuntu41w, there are more that one way to install software
<xubuntu41w> 4.4.0-64-generic  does that mean 64 bit? thanks
<knome> xubuntu41w, no, that is just the kernel version
<diogenes_> 1. to look in synaptic or software center 2. to go to the software official site and look for available package for linux 3. look github for source
<knome> xubuntu41w, what does "uname -i" say?
<xubuntu41w> i686
<knome> xubuntu41w, but for installing software, you'll want to use the software center
<diogenes_> xubuntu41w, it means you have 32 bit version
<diogenes_> so you have to install 32 bit
<diogenes_> software
<xubuntu41w> aprciate guys, just start in a new software course and im following the instructions, thanks
<xubuntu41w> i have two options of a software to download, first says x86/x64 the second says ARM, not sure which one
<xubuntu41w> have you guys heard of nodejs
<xubuntu41w> Errors were encountered while processing:  runit  git-daemon-run E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) just thought i did but got that, any ideas
<xubuntu09w> Errors were encountered while processing:  runit  git-daemon-run E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xubuntu09w> any ideas
<xubuntu09w> please
<xubuntu09w> trying to install nodejs
#xubuntu 2017-03-04
<Wayward_Vagabond> How do I go about making a live usb stick from windows?
<Wayward_Vagabond> My iso of Xenial just finished downloading
<glitchd> Wayward_Vagabond, unetbootin
<bazhang> Wayward_Vagabond, rufus
<bazhang> unetbootin has some issues
<Wayward_Vagabond> glitchd, unetbootin doesn't seem to want to let me set the whole drive to be persistent, it's capping at 9999mb
<glitchd> Wayward_Vagabond, what size is the usb?
<Wayward_Vagabond> 64gb
<bazhang> did he mean usb hdd?
<glitchd> Wayward_Vagabond, is it a usb stick or hdd?
<glitchd> Wayward_Vagabond, ??
<Wayward_Vagabond> Usb 3.0 stick
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'd like the drive to be a persistent install I can use for recovery purposes, but still be able to install onto the machine it's plugged into like the live media
<glitchd> Wayward_Vagabond, you could try letting it make the 9999 of persistence, then in gparted, extend the persistent partition to the end of the drive?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Never done a usb one before though, so I may be misunderstanding what it can do
<genii> It might be reserving the 5% for superuser
<Wayward_Vagabond> Rufus: The image you have selected is an 'ISOHybrid' image. It can be written is ISO Image (file copy) or DD Image (disk image) mode.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Do I want ISO or DD?
<ppokojowczyk> Hi, just a seconds ago I removed unused kernels and stuff from /boot because /boot partition ran out of free space
<ppokojowczyk> I've never had it with any other distro and I remember that xubuntu shows a lot of *kernel errors after logging to Xfce
<ppokojowczyk> By standard and common practice I defined my boot partition as 200 Mb partition
<ppokojowczyk> but after 2,3 updated / upgrades I ran out of free space on /boot
<ppokojowczyk> I removed all kernels and extras but recent, and everything looks allright
<ppokojowczyk> nevertheless I would like to know how to prevent situations like this
<ppokojowczyk> any suggestions ?
<knome> remove old kernels more often
<ppokojowczyk> yeah, but why this problem happens recently?
<ppokojowczyk> is 200 MBs too small for /boot partition ?
<knome> probably
<ppokojowczyk> I've read somewhere that separated /boot partition is good practice  and  most of times it's 200 MBs large .
<knome> i don't use a separate boot partition and i've never had problems regarding that
<ppokojowczyk> so what do you have ?
<ppokojowczyk> root & boot ?
<knome> / and /home
<knome> (and then some extra partitions in non-standard locations)
<ppokojowczyk> and never once ran out of space ?
<knome> no
<knome> most of my data is outside the standard locations though
<knome> but the argument stays; you don't really need a separate /boot partition to run your systems
<ppokojowczyk> ok, so get this clear ...
<ppokojowczyk> what if I have dual-boot
<ppokojowczyk> do I really need separate /boot partition for this ?
<ppokojowczyk> is there any good reason for this ?
<ppokojowczyk> sorry for my dump questions but I really want to understand this
<knome> you don't need a separate /boot partition for that
<ppokojowczyk> I've really never seen a difference beetween a /root + /boot partition and separated /boot partition
<knome> i don't have any good reasons for using a separate /boot, but i know there are people who do that and they have their own argumentation, which i don't know
<ppokojowczyk> but for tutorial - quick guide - good practice reasons - I've always done this
<knome> this is just a guess, but there might be some reasons why it has been good practice in the past
<ppokojowczyk> so, to sum things up
<knome> many installed systems today don't even have a separate /home, and that might be just fine :)
<knome> (actually, this installation right here doesn't)
<ppokojowczyk> it's good to have /root partition and don't mind about /boot partition, better have all in one
<knome> no, you don't need /root
<knome> but you definitely need /
<knome> ;)
<knome> but correct, you don't necessarily need a separate /boot if you don't have a good idea why you would
<ppokojowczyk> yeah, my bad, don't keep up to details
<knome> having separate /home might be useful if you store a lot of more or less "persistent" personal data on it - helps with recovering
<ppokojowczyk> for practical reasons I would keep boot on / to prevent problem I have now ... ran out of space on /boot
<knome> yes
<knome> that would definitely help with that problem
<knome> well at least considering your / partition isn't very small as well
<ppokojowczyk> hmmm
<ppokojowczyk> ...
<ppokojowczyk> i've got 20GB
<ppokojowczyk> and 12GB free
<knome> that should be ok
<ppokojowczyk> I consider up to 1GB for boot and kernels and stuff and shiznit ...
<ppokojowczyk> so now I will redirect my MBR to / -> /boot
<ppokojowczyk> guess now i don't have a clue what to do with my first 200 mb's of SSD
<knome> leave it there for an easter egg ;)
<ppokojowczyk> well, more problems, more knowledge ...
<knome> indeed
<ppokojowczyk> can you tell my from where this ingrown of kernel space came up ?
<ppokojowczyk> * grow-up
<ppokojowczyk> well, forgive me my poor english ...
<knome> i don't have the answer to that, but the kernels do tend to build up
<knome> kernel size too
<knome> Unit193, who is lurking, will have a better answer to that
<Unit193> *Some* of it is supporting more hardware.
<knome> and there we go ;)
<Unit193> knome: What?  I'm no kernel dude!
<ppokojowczyk> ok... three kernels... approx 50-60 MBs one
<ppokojowczyk> that eats up my /boot partition
<ppokojowczyk> sad that xubuntu doesn't clean all the mess up
<Unit193> Apt does decent, but generally keeps last known working kernel + new one.
<Unit193> Read /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal for more information.
<knome> Unit193 and his fun links
 * knome hides
<Unit193> knome: Hey!  It's on his system!
<ppokojowczyk> i don't get you ... you IRC folks :D
<Unit193> Note, I haven't fully been reading scrollback, so may have no idea what's going on.
<ppokojowczyk> ohh...
<ppokojowczyk> I woke up
<Unit193> I didn't.
<ppokojowczyk> I red an article that says that separate boot partitions helps keeping dual-boot partitions in consistence
<ppokojowczyk> Well... I'm like one of those scarred-up bitches ... afraid of keeping up separated partitions ...
<knome> ppokojowczyk, please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<ppokojowczyk> ohh... pls, forgive my, my bad
<Unit193> A partition for /boot can be more fun if you start making use of grml-rescueboot. >_>
<ppokojowczyk> I know nothing about grml-rescueboot... what's that ?
<Unit193> Allows one to place ISOs in /boot/grml/ and have them show up in grub's boot menu.
<ppokojowczyk> well, ISO is probably gonna eat more space than regular kernel image ...
<ppokojowczyk> i've checked that kernel eats up 37-38MBs
<knome> yes, but is more useful in case you are in the situation where you need "rescueboot" anyway ,)
<Unit193> knome: Or, lazy and want to boot an iso. :P
<knome> that's an option as well
<ppokojowczyk> nooo
<knome> anyway, time to sleep
<knome> good night!
<ppokojowczyk> no rescueboot and left "iso" boot ...
<ppokojowczyk> my teeth falls off ...
#xubuntu 2017-03-05
<markh> next time i decide to try something that isn't xubuntu
<markh> please tell me not to
<markh> i regret it every time
<bazhang> markh, why not share your travails in #xubuntu-offtopic ?
<markh> oops, didn't know that was a thing
<bazhang> :)
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, I did an install of trusty and everything seemed to work. I updated it to xenial, and my wifi no longer works. On a trusty live dvd right now
<Wayward_Vagabond> Think I'd have any better luck getting some more dvds, and doing a fresh install of xenial?
<xubuntu48w> hello
<xubuntu48w> anyone alive?
<xubuntu27w> hello
<xubuntu27w> anyone alive here?
<dmanyep> i need help getting my webcam to work
<dmanyep> i dl'd gucview and the camera turns on, operates
<dmanyep> but when i try to call people through google hangouts, the camera doesn't work...but the microphone on the camera works?
<diogenes_> buit-in cam?
<diogenes_> built*
<xubuntu44w> Anyone knows how ro install R on Xubuntu?
<xubuntu44w> #xubuntu Anyone knows how to install R?
<knome> xubuntu44w, you'll want to look at http://cran.us.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/
<xubuntu44w> Idid, but xubuntu has no command "deb"
<knome> yes, because that's not a command
<knome> if you actually read that page, it said you should add a line like that in a certain file
<xubuntu53w> Hello can s1 help me pls ?
<knome> xubuntu53w, ask your question
#xubuntu 2018-02-26
<xubuntu17i> having issues getting back into xubuntu install, get to login then error occured message that seems to just stay there
<xubuntu17i> can login to guest account, but the main install errors and goes no further
<yeiko> Hola
<knome> hello
<yeiko> Nunca he usado linux y esta va a ser mi primera vez con xubuntu, me lo recomendó un amigo.
<knome> english only, please
<yeiko> A ver que tal se me dá.
<yeiko> no english
<yeiko> lo siento
<yeiko> bye
<yothsoggoth> Hey all! Does anyone know what the difference is between the two different "Desktop image" sections on the Xubuntu 16.04 download page? (http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/)
<yothsoggoth> They both seem to contain 32-bit and 64-bit versions, and have almost the same description (presumably partly copy-pasted)
<flocculant> yothsoggoth: that page shows the 32 and 64 bit iso's for all of the currently available 16.04's
<flocculant> at the end of the week it should also have .4
<yothsoggoth> Ah, I hadn't noticed the .3 at the end
<yothsoggoth> So is that just a later version of 16.04?
<flocculant> yup - so current is 16.04.3 - when we let out 16.04.4 it will be 16.04.3 plus updates
<flocculant> that is - all the updates that 16.04.3 has received, NOT new package versions
<yothsoggoth> Thanks, that's good to know! I hadn't realised that the ISOs get updated, I'd just been installing the base version and applying updates after installing
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<flocculant> also that ^^
<flocculant> yothsoggoth: ah right - yea you can cut out a bunch of bandwidth :)
<yothsoggoth> Thanks for the info :D
<flocculant> yothsoggoth: for instance
<flocculant> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sg4wKmgZxC/ simple diff between 32 bit .2 and .3
<flocculant> and yw :)
<flocculant> last link ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/xenial/daily-live/20180226/
<flocculant> which is hopefully what will be out on Thursday - you could even help by checking it out and reporting to the tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/386/builds
<yothsoggoth> So is that the daily build with everything up-to-now? i.e. basically the equivalent of installing 16.04.3 and then immediately doing full updates (except ofc saving bandwidth)?
<flocculant> yothsoggoth: yea - not sure about where the kernel is without looking though
 * flocculant is running 18.04 ...
<yothsoggoth> haha :D
<flocculant> have been since the repo's for it opened shortly after 17.10 was released
#xubuntu 2018-02-27
<Travis> Hello all
<uw-mon> does anyone have a useful link for resolving issues with 21:9 resolution?
<xubuntu72i> hello
<xubuntu459> \HELP
<knome> xubuntu459, try asking your support question...
#xubuntu 2018-02-28
<pragomer1> would you say 18.04 daily is "nearly" ready to use as semi-produtive system for an more experi. user or not?
<pragomer1> will have 18.04 a better hidpi support or will this take some releases?
<flocculant> pragomer1: as far as 'nearly ready' I've been using it more months, nothing major has happened to break it in all that time - ymmv, not sure about hidpi though
#xubuntu 2018-03-01
<Ann2509> hi
<Ann2509> anyone here?
<Ann2509> Hiii
<knome> hello
<Ann2509> Anyone here?
<Ann2509> Oh hi
 * knome shrugs
#xubuntu 2018-03-03
<terminalator> Why does notify-send suddenly ignores expire times under 1000 milliseconds?
<Arronicus> Hello, pretty new to linux, trying to find a version that will work on my ARM-based chromebook. Does anyone know if xubuntu currently supports this processor (Acer c-201)?
<flocculant> Arronicus: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/wiki/Asus-C201 might help you
<Arronicus> Flocculant thanks, trying to find the most light-weight option I can, that has a desktop enviro, and is fairly new-user friendly.
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> good luck with it :)
<Arronicus> Thank you. A little confusing for me trying to figure out which distros will work on this, as I don't really know if I need a seperate version from what I would install on my PC.
<flocculant> Arronicus: not something I've had much to do with tbh
<Arronicus> Yea, fair enough. Doesn't seem to be a common issue. Would be a lot simpler if my book had an intel based processor, but $$. Not really a necessity either way, but would be nice if I could do some of my scripting on here.
<Arronicus> Anyhow, thanks again. I'm on a trip for a few days and should wait till I have access to my desktop again for troubleshooting. Will just do a lot of reading for now.
<flocculant> Arronicus: yup - you might be better asking in #ubuntu to get more generic information
<Arronicus> oh, thanks, I'll add that to my channel list
<sm0rux> Will Xubuntu also start collecting data? http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-to-Start-Collecting-Some-Data-with-Ubuntu-18.04
<roy_> hi, everyone. Is it known issue, after upgrading xubuntu, xfce4-terminal ctrl-shfit-T does not work. I mean, does not open a new tab. ctrl-shift was defined for keyboard layout switching. When you do ctrl-shift-T in terminal, there is just layout switching.
<ruzfi> anyone can help me
<flocculant> ruzfi: who knows - we don't know what you want yet ...
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kumool> so no
<Rayne> :-(
<Rayne> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<flocculant> Rayne: too late - gone
<Rayne> I know but I wanted to see what !patience returns
<flocculant> :)
<Rayne> See you later!
<Adreno_> hello guys
<Adreno_> can u tell me how i setup system wide proxy settings?
#xubuntu 2018-03-04
<kksafak> i have acer aspire one 725 netbook and my wifi card don't works... i find nothing in the web... also can anybody help me?
<Unit193> I have 722, does that still have BCM4313?
<kksafak> i don't know
<Kumool> go to #ubuntu, more people there (to ignore you)
<Kumool> and or help of course
<Unit193> Either Atheros or Broadcom, lspci should say.
<kksafak> BROADCOM
<kksafak> BCM943228HMGB series
<kksafak> #ubuntu
<xubuntu04i> Hi I'm installing wubuntu 18.04 on my imac, and it has been runing since 1AM this morning...
<xubuntu04i> xubuntu sorry
<knome> xubuntu04i, first of all imac's aren't officially supported
<xubuntu04i> oups, didn't know... thanks
<knome> xubuntu04i, secondly we have no idea what "1am" might be as there are many timezones
<xubuntu04i> ok, it has been 9 hours
<xubuntu04i> having said that, xubuntu seems to work fine... (live I guess)
<xubuntu04i> just the installation seems to have trouble finishing
<xubuntu04i> last action reported from the installation window is "Started Run anacron jobs."
<bazhang> xubuntu04i, thats not a released OS
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that xubuntu04i
<flocculant> bazhang: we (Xubuntu Team) don't mind 'late cycle dev' questions in here - mostly because #ubuntu+1 only really has me in there for Xubuntu
<flocculant> not that installing on imac is something I'd know about
<bazhang> ok sorry flocculant
<flocculant> bazhang: no problem - if it was the beginning of the cycle - I'd back you up :D
<flocculant> xubuntu04i: if it's been hung there for that long - I'd have given up about 8 hours ago ... you 'might' be better though with an actual released version - and I'd likely start with the oldest supported 16.04.4
<xubuntu04i> ok, I can try that (it was overnight, that is why I left it going on)
<flocculant> also you might want to try here where it's apple stuff specific > https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<flocculant> yep - understand that
<xubuntu04i> it now looks to be making loops with anacron jobs... should I just stop it then?
<flocculant> I would
<xubuntu04i> ok thanks all for your help.
<flocculant> np
<Kumool> it seems the screensaver never activates, any fixes?
<flocculant> Kumool: which screensaver?
<Kumool> default one? i havent installed anything
<Kumool> dont even know what to get
<Kumool> power manager gives an option for blanking but it doesnt work
<flocculant> if you're expecting something more than a blank screen - that's now what you'll see
<Kumool> i'm not expecting more than a blank screen, i'm expecting A blank screen
<flocculant> Kumool: in which version of xubuntu?
<Kumool> 16,04
<Kumool> this is a laptop, so its important that it turns off the monitor
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> Kumool: so what settings have you got there?
<Kumool> checkmarked the handle power management checkbox (xfce-power-manager), in the blank after slide bar i have it after a minute.
<Kumool> i dont have xscreensaver installed or a locker of any kind it seems
<flocculant> Kumool: you should have lightlocker
<Kumool> light-locker-command -a ---  ** Message: The screensaver failed to activate.
<flocculant> seeing the same in a vm
<Kumool> xscreensaver doesnt blank the screen either
<Kumool> it blackens it though
<flocculant> checking locally in 18.04
<Kumool> oh, it works, just have to enable power management
<flocculant> which? light-locker or xscreensaver?
<Kumool> xscreensaver
<Kumool> still, light-locker should work, since it is integrated to xfce
<flocculant> Kumool: yea - can you report it for me, ubuntu-bug light-locker
<Kumool> another bug report too i guess? the power manager (in settings), system tray, right click from panel and power manager settings, hitting close does nothing
<flocculant> that worked for me here
<Kumool> ah, good
<flocculant> but likely I've got much newer versions - not only using bionic - but also Xubuntu team ppa's ...
<Kumool> i have 2 power manager system tray icons, one works the other doesnt
<flocculant> anyway - for the moment report l-l for us at least, ping me in #xubuntu-devel with the bug number
<Kumool> alright, thanks!
<flocculant> I started discussion in there about this - but I'm about to go afk for a while
<Kumool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1753282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753282 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "light-locker screensaver fails to activate" [Undecided,New]
<Kumool> mmm out of touch in my bug reporting
<flocculant> Kumool: got it here in the end - just took a while
<flocculant> and does light-locker-command -l trigger lock?
<Kumool> it does flocculant
<rfm> I have the damnest thing.  I have a xubuntu install (in a Virtualbox VM) where I haven't run a web browser for a long time....
<rfm> sorry, emergency afk, will be back
#xubuntu 2019-02-25
<_Anna_> How can I close a program skipping its auto-save? The command kill doesn't do that and unplugging the computer isn't practical :/
<well_laid_lawn> _Anna_:  tried   kill -9   ?
<_Anna_> what -9 means
<well_laid_lawn> kill it without waiting for it to do its' shutdown thing
<well_laid_lawn> if the program catches sighup, sigterm etc there might not anything you can do
<Andrio> It sends SIGKILL instead of SIGTERM, which doesn't give the process a chance to intercept it
<_Anna_> "kill -9 pid" ?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<_Anna_> I think that worked! Thank you
<volkov> 00
<volkov> sry
<volkov> was cleaning doritos off my keyboard and typed accidentally #truestory
<Andrio> 0.0
<jalt> Hi, the most up-to-date link to the current 16.04.6 iso is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/xenial/daily-live/current/ right? Is the expected release date the same as base Ubuntu (Feb 28th)?
<xubuntu96w> that does not work
<Furycd001> When trying to remove dejavu fonts with apt, it also wants to remove xubuntu-core & xubuntu-desktop. Is it safe to remove these or is there a better way to remove dejavu fonts from my system ??
<gnrp> Furycd001: Rather not do it
<gnrp> these two packages are meta packages which might get very important in case of an upgrade
<Furycd001> Ok thanks. Yea I thought something like that, which is why I wanted to check here. Anyway.. Is there a way to remove dejavu fonts from my system without removing those packages ??
<Furycd001> I'm trying to clear out all unused & unnecessary fonts from my system....
<gnrp> dejavu is the standard font, isn't it?
<Furycd001> I assume so because it's linked to and installed with xubuntu packages.
<gnrp> I doubt there is a nice way to do it. When xubuntu-core depends on it, it is "required" by the system
<Furycd001> Hmmmm guess so....
<Furycd001> It's so annoying whenever you're in gimp looking for a font and have to scroll past all those never used fonts....
<gnrp> indeed, that's true. Personally, I search the fonts by using the keyboard, then
<gnrp> and isn't a big part of it downloaded by the browser anyway?
 * gnrp has reading about fonts and how they work in linux on his todo list for a looong time
<Furycd001> Not really sure to be honest. I'd use my keyboard to search for fonts too if i know which one i want to use. Though sometimes I decide on the font by looking at the preview box....
<gnrp> indeed, true. But if you e.g. installed the bigger dejavu package, you can remove that in favor of the other one
<Furycd001> Yea that's true....
<Furycd001> Thanks for the help :)
<gnrp> no bother, have fun!
#xubuntu 2019-02-26
<xubuntu29i> hallo
<xubuntu29i> if there are devs around, i just want to say thank you for keeping support of 32bit i386
<xubuntu29i> spoke too soon..
<xubuntu29i> xubuntu apt-setup W: Signature verification failed for
<andregray> clear
<gnrp> Ctrl+L
<xubuntu08d> hi I cannot install audacity
<xubuntu08d> I dont understand why.. is so simple usually
<xubuntu08d> hei.. is somebody there?
<brainwash> xubuntu08d: what error message do you get?
<xubuntu08d> it says audacity is not supported.. or others time it doesnt say anything
<gnrp> xubuntu08d: Maybe paste the full error message here and send us the link: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu08d> when I click on Install nothing happens
<gnrp> xubuntu08d: Or go to a terminal, type in `sudo apt-get install audacity` and then paste the output of that to the pastebin
<xubuntu08d> I try
<xubuntu08d> THE PASSWORD DOESNT WORK
<DarkTrick> :D
<xubuntu08d> Sorry,when I try to install nothing happen.. no error message
<xubuntu08d> nothing
<gnrp> xubuntu08d: When you type this into the terminal, there must be a message?
<xubuntu08d> it ask me the password
<xubuntu08d> but then he doesnt like it
<gnrp> so you open a terminal with ctrl+alt+tab, and you type in the same password as you would type in for login/other authoriztation?
<xubuntu08d> whit
<xubuntu08d> now something is happening
<xubuntu08d> yuppyyy
<xubuntu08d> is working
<gnrp> xubuntu08d: Well, congrats, though I wonder what you did ;)
<vp11> I'm going to buy a ThinkPad laptop that has the status of certified pre-install for Ubuntu and I was wondering if I should enjoy the same hardware stability on Xubuntu or if there are enough differences to affect that.
<gnrp> vp11: You can assume that most of it will work, but what model exactly are you checking?
<gnrp> some things which need the interface might not be working, but in general it should work
<vp11> ThinkPad A485
<vp11> it's AMD
<gnrp> oh. In general, what I read, it is recommended not to take the A series anyway.
<vp11> really? I was excited to move away from Intel.
<vp11> why is that? would love to know
<gnrp> I just read the reviews recently. They all said it is a bit cheaper, but the saving in the price is not worth the worse value you get
<gnrp> e.g., worse battery life, heat problems, only bad display options
<gnrp> but anyway, I'd expect from the hardware that it would also work with xubuntu. If there is a fingerprint reader, it might make trouble, though
<gnrp> but that's all the hardware that I would really care about, the rest is generic and not tied to the ubuntu derivate you use
<vp11> good to know, thanks for the tips
<vp11> I don't personally like the fingerprint reader and this model doesn't come with one, but if did I wouldn't use it anyway
<vp11> and I agree that the screen options were not the best
<vp11> I can see that being an inferior laptop depending on the needs of the user
<xubuntu58w> join
<xubuntu58w> has anyone been able to use usb imagewriter or formater on xubuntu
#xubuntu 2019-02-27
<xubuntu38w> Hello, I am new to using this type of chat service.  I have forumalted a question about Bionic Beaver with screen shots.  Is this the appropriate place to ask the question and post screen shots?  Thank you for your patience.
<krytarik> xubuntu38w: Depends on the question really, just start by asking it.
<xubuntu38w> OK, thank you.  Here is the question and is there a way to show screen shots on this forum?  Question: Hello,  My goal is to explore temporarily Bionic Beaver without installing it to my HD.  I am attempting to help a friend with her Xubuntu 18.04 OS. I run Puppy-linux 6.05 64bit Frugal install from partition sda1. My friend lives in another town, so, I thought I'd download Bionic Beaver and try out the desktop version so that I 
<xubuntu38w> Oppps! looks like amount of text is limited.
<xubuntu38w> My friend lives in another town, so, I thought I'd download Bionic Beaver and try out the desktop version so that I can view the screens she is referencing. My machine is: HP HDX Premium Series 64 bit   4GB RAM plus swap  Processor is:  Intell Core 2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz 2534.00MHz  Intell Core 2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz 800.00MHz  The machine has no CD/DVD drive.  I downloaded 18.04 64bit iso from official Xubuntu site. Hash M
<xubuntu38w> The file is on my second partion sda2. The file shows as a raw cd image. Clicking on the cd image mounts the file. But nothing else activates.  How do I activate the raw cd image so that I can temporarily explore Bionic Beaver? (remember, I have no CD/DVD drive).  Thank you in advance for any suggestions or observations.
<krytarik> xubuntu38w: If your existing Linux installation uses Grub2 to boot, then you could have it boot the ISO from hard disk.  Otherwise, an USB stick is an option, of course.
<xubuntu38w> OK, thanks krytarik, yes, I use Grub2.   I'll put it on a flash drive and boot from that medium.  You answered my question.  G'night.
<xubuntu15w> Xubuntu 3.19.0-80 upgrade form 3.19.0.25 and mouse will not work, how to get in there to fix?
<Kumool> Will installing daemontools mess with systemd?
<Kumool> nvm, not installing it
<nevada1> Xubuntu feels so nice and lightweight. I just booted it up in VirtualBox.
<nevada1> Props to the team working on it.
<Unlimiter> Is it safe if I changed the line `root❌0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash` in "/etc/passwd" to a one that contains my home directory instead of root's one? (I asked here because I can't access ##linux)
<Kumool> Unlimiter: its not safe
<Unlimiter> Can you explain why?
<Unlimiter> does the root home dir gets overwrited?
<Kumool> There are things you should do in root that you should not do as a user
<Kumool> and yes, there are programs that write to the root home dir
<Unlimiter> Kumool: but, do they overwrite all of it?
<Kumool> what?
<Unlimiter> Kumool: Nevermind. And, will they write to my home dir if I set root as its user
<Kumool> there will be files in your home directory that will be created as root, which wont permit you from accessing them
<Kumool> you can sudo chmod
<Kumool> after
<Unlimiter> Kumool: what I want to do, is be root forever
<Kumool> that is a terrible idea
<Unlimiter> I know, safety
<Kumool> its not a bad idea, but so far seems farfetched for linux
<Unlimiter> yeah :P
<Kumool> you could include yourself in the root group
<Kumool> I think that might work
<Unlimiter> I did, but when I, for example, create a file as root, I can't remove it as myself
<Kumool> of course not
<Unlimiter> so, being in the root group doesn't mean you have root privileges
<Unlimiter> entirely
<Kumool> what file are you trying to erase?
<Unlimiter> Kumool: just a regular file in my home dir
<Unlimiter> Not a problem
<Unlimiter> I know what I need to do
<Kumool> you need to give yourself write permissions for the group
<Kumool> I think
<Unlimiter> write permissions?
<Unlimiter> aren't those just for files
<Unlimiter> ?
<Kumool> chmod 0770
<Kumool> Unlimiter: everything is a file in unix
<Unlimiter> Kumool: even groups?
<Kumool> mostly everything
<Kumool> try doing ls -l on that file
<Unlimiter> `-rw-r--r--`
<Unlimiter> `-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 27 21:34 test`
<Kumool> so, the first rwx is the owner, which is root (the first one), the second is the group, which is also root, and the third is other, so everyone else
<Unlimiter> yup
<Kumool> if you are part of the root group, and if the file is ----rwx--- then you can erase it
<Unlimiter> okay
<Unlimiter> I know I gotta use `sudo` but, it's really exhausting
<Unlimiter> everytime...
<Kumool> you can just change to root using su
<Unlimiter> Kumool: I know, but I gotta be careful
<Kumool> ...
<Unlimiter> and the home dir will be root's
<Unlimiter> if I used su
<Kumool> no, using su is different than sudo
<Kumool> I mean, yes, you are right
<Kumool> but you don't have to be careful
<Kumool> you still do, but at least you won't have to keep running sudo for everything
<Unlimiter> it's really useful, but the only notch here, is that the home dir (`~`) will be `/root` not mine
<Unlimiter> so if I did `cd`, it will go to `/root`
 * Unlimiter exits from the 2nd toilet of the 1st floor
#xubuntu 2019-02-28
<qwebirc36884> Why does it seem like all the image viewer apps aren't able to set a pic as wallpaper? Do any of them work?
<diogenes_> qwebirc36884, try with desktop settings
<qwebirc36884> Ok, Thanks.
<diogenes_> yw
<qwebirc36884> One other question, I have always liked the "always on top" feature built into the OS but I've found you can set kb shortcuts for almost everything except toggling always on top, is there a simple way or a app worth looking at that maybe expands the ability of adding custom kb shortcuts?
<diogenes_> qwebirc36884, add a shortcut with: sh -c "wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b toggle,above"
<diogenes_> and once you open a window that you want to stay on top, just hit the desired key combination
<qwebirc36884> Ah, easy enough, thank you, diogenes_ . I knew you could add shortcuts via command line but thought you could only make shortcuts for inside terminal, not system wide shortcuts.
<diogenes_> qwebirc36884, yes system wide via settings > keyboard > application shorctuts > add
<qwebirc36884> I'm guessing the same shortcut will disable it as well or do I need to create a different shortcut for disabling it?
<diogenes_> yes, same shorcut to on/off
<qwebirc36884> Ok, thanks. I appreciate it, I just recently walked away from Windows finally and went full Linux, I'm still learning my way around and got lots to read and brush up on.
<diogenes_> qwebirc36884, welcome to linux community, the most opened and kind community in the world :)
<qwebirc36884> I'm loving it! Been playing with Linux for a long time but never decided to use it as my daily goto OS. So trying to learn still the ins and outs of what can be done and customized.
<diogenes_> ohh, when we say linux we mean endless possibilities to modify and make it work exactly the way you want, i'd also advice you to take notes of the commands and the "howto" workarounds that helped you to solve your issues.
<qwebirc36884> Will do for sure.
<qwebirc36884> You wouldn't by chance have a suggestion for a dock app that's worth using would you? I looked at Cairo Dock, it's slick but seems to have a lot of things that aren't working so I got rid of that one.
<diogenes_> there are is: Plank, Docky, DockbarX, GNOME Do, Avant Window Navigator
<diogenes_> start with Plank and Docky
<diogenes_> also you could make a dock like look using the usual xfce panel
<qwebirc36884> Ok
<diogenes_> this is how you do it:
<diogenes_> 1. add a new panel
<diogenes_> 2. add windows buttons plugin to that panel
<diogenes_> 3. go to window buttons settings
<diogenes_> 4. uncheck show button labels
<diogenes_> 5. check "show flat button"
<diogenes_> that's it
<diogenes_> also add any shortcuts you like to it
<qwebirc36884> Easy enough.
<qwebirc36884> When you make your own panel like that, is there a way to create a folder that will hold sub-folders and expand when clicked? Sort of a shortcut folder.
<diogenes_> there is a directory plugin that will show you the folders and there is a launcher plugin in which you can add as many applications shorcuts you like and once you click on it, it shows you the list of your applications, like a self created menu
<qwebirc36884> Nice, I really appreciate your time and help.
<diogenes_> no problem
<rebab> How can I install Nvidia drivers on xubuntu?
<diogenes_> rebab, open driver manager
<rebab> via command prompt?
<rebab> diogenes_: there are 3 drivers on the screen which one should I install? (properietary, tested) or (properietary) (open source)
<diogenes_> rebab, i'd go with tested
#xubuntu 2019-03-01
<arpad22> hi, I only get tty login, no gui login screen
<gnrp> arpad22: What happened before that?
<arpad22> gnrp: I tried to install bumblebee on my muxless video card system
<arpad22> can a recovery mode help?
<dff> i removed a disk with grub on it, i installed xubuntu on a newly installed disk, and now grub cant boot windows (on a separate disk). in xubuntu i can see and mount the windows partition
<dff> so im trying to follow this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows
<dff> but lsblk doesnt show the /boot/efi mountpoint on sba (windows HD)
<brainwash> dff: it you haven't yet, please ask in #ubuntu
<dff> brainwash: i did :)
<dff> turns out my only option is to boot from a windows recovery live usb and run bootrec
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> Brand new install and everything is going well.
<johnfg> Question about sasl, needed for my openldap/kerberos setup.
<johnfg> What actually starts sasl, or what is its configuration file on xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2019-03-02
<mykhyggz> so I want to install this next to my windoze and ubuntu lts. I have free partition sda8. mounted is /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi -- so when I get the option to do "something else" do I just accept boot on /dev/sda and select sda8, then? Overwriting my work install won't be okay... ;-)
<mykhyggz> meh. well, maybe I'll have one more chance to abort before it wrecks up my other partitions, if I don't pick right. Cheers, all.
<mykhyggz> well, I totally chickened out -- I can't see what I'm to do to be sure I'm installing on a free partition and not b0rking my work installations. I have an ext4 ready, /boot exists, swap exists. I shouldn't need to format or partition... :(
<Blackadder> Why does uninstalling a mail reader in xubuntu also remove the xubuntu desktop environment?
<Blackadder> The same goes for other seemingly harmless 'redundant' software.
<gnrp> Blackadder: What do you mean? That xubuntu-* package is removed?
<Blackadder> Well I'm not on xubuntu atm, but yesterday, when I removed mail reader, and rebooted, I couldn't do anything on the desktop
<Blackadder> everything was gone
<gnrp> Blackadder: These are meta packages, which means they do not have any content to themselves, but provide dependencies on all the packages that are assumed to be on a system
<gnrp> yu should never remove any xubuntu-* package
<Blackadder> damn that's annoying
<Unit193> Well, xubuntu-desktop is pretty safe to lose actually, though I don't know if GNOME software handles that very very poorly.
<Blackadder> I'm on lubuntu atm, and when I try to remove pidgin from the synaptic package manager, it will also remove lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-gtk-desktop
<Blackadder> seems silly that those things must co-exist
<DarkTrick> I'm on xubuntu. Pidgin was no problem to remove
<Blackadder> yeah I think I could remove that one as well
<Blackadder> but there were others, seemingly redundant, that completely ruined my desktop
<Unit193> Yeah but it's not important for xubuntu-desktop to be installed, though the upgrader (to newer releases) will re-install it.
<Blackadder> I don't understand why it isnt important, if it removing it makes my desktop unusable
<Unit193> Well, it simply shouldn't do that.  I don't have -desktop and haven't for quite some time.
<DarkTrick> Unit193, you're working only on a tty?
<Unit193> If by "tty" you mean "Xfce DE", then sure.  Otherwise no.
<Blackadder> Anyway, thanks for the replies guys
<Unit193> Blackadder: What'd you use to uninstall thunderbird?
<Unit193> Err, 'mail reader'.  Do you mean thunderbird or...exo itself?
<Blackadder> it was called mail reader in the 'software shop'
<Unit193> I'd personally recommend anything but that, but that *may* mean 'exo', which is not an email client but something important to Xfce.
<Blackadder> makes sense, I think
<DarkTrick> Would probably nice to mark it as such in the software center.
<brainwash> Blackadder: bug 1783764
<ubottu> bug 1783764 in exo (Ubuntu) "Deleting "Mail Reader" crashes the computer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783764
<Blackadder> crashes computer is a bit exaggerated
<brainwash> so, mail reader is a shortcut provided by exo, and exo is an essential component of xfce
<rebab> Is 20 GB HDD enough for Xubuntu?
<GridCube> yes
<dff> i tried everything google has to offer on this
<dff> after installing nvidias drivers the splash screen is low res
<dff> this did not help unfortunately . https://www.onetransistor.eu/2016/03/plymouth-fix-nvidia.html
<brainwash> dff: I would ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> personally, I never bothered with this, and just disabled the boot splash
<dff> ive tried like 50 solutions
<dff> none work, my grub and initramfs-tools files look like aids now
<Gobelijn> Thanks to whoever helped me this morning with answering my questions about meta packages and why they deleted my desktop environment
<Gobelijn> Xubuntu has now become my main distro.
<dff> i just have one hang out after using it for a couple of days
<dff> the bottom right corner of the window manage is like 1 pixel wide to invoke the resize window mechanic
<dff> other than that it's looking like it will become my main too
<Gobelijn> Yeah true, I changed the theme to Daloa to prevent that
<dff> i havent got that far yet
<Gobelijn> Its in window manager
<dff> oh
<Gobelijn> Below style
<dff> ah nice
<dff> thanks
<Gobelijn> your welcome
<Gobelijn> you're
<Gobelijn> I spent the last 3 days trying out different distros
<dff> ive spent weeks
<dff> i give a distro 3 weeks
<dff> last one to get thrown out was linux mint
<dff> ive yet to try arch or gentoo tho
<dff> im not sure im cool enough
<Gobelijn> hahah
<Gobelijn> It was a close match between lubuntu and opensuse
<Gobelijn> This morning I stumbled upon peppermint, which looked very promising and felt the same
<Gobelijn> but its not as lightweight as l/xubuntu
<dff> bottom line for me is the DE
<dff> what's beneath doesnt really matter much to me
<dff> debian based is a + tho
<Gobelijn> can't believe I've never had to do this in linux before
<Gobelijn> but how do you hide a map?
<Gobelijn> oh, just place a dot at start of name
<Gobelijn> cool
<dff> you've never had to edit dotfiles?
<dff> or use ls -a? :)
<Gobelijn> no idea what that last thing means
<dff> open a terminal
<dff> type ls -a and enter
<dff> ls = list
<dff> -a = all
<Gobelijn> Ah yeah I remember
<Gobelijn> the ls
<Gobelijn> wasn't thinking clearly
<dff> you'll get a lot more out of your linux experience if you start getting comfortable with the command line
<dff> i use it way more than any gui front end
<Gobelijn> I used sudo nano this morning, so thats something :p
<dff> a start
<Gobelijn> to edit a protected file
<Gobelijn> but you're right though
<dff> you changed a configuration file i take it
<Gobelijn> should use it way more often
<Gobelijn> yes
<Gobelijn> goddamn I'm happy with xubuntu
<Kumool> (its a damn lie! run away!)
#xubuntu 2019-03-03
<xubuntu10w> does anyone know where i can download a netboot image for xubuntu 16.04
<Kumool> xubuntu10w: you can boot from usb
<Gobelijn> Whats the difference between installing the same package (Telegram Desktop) from source: 'snap store' as to from ubuntu-bionic-universe?
<Gobelijn> Because they are both shown by the 'Software store'
<brainwash> one is the snap and the other the classic package variant
<brainwash> "Snaps work across Linux on any distribution or version. Bundle your dependencies and assets, simplifying installs to a single standard command."
<Gobelijn> That clears it up. Thanks.
<brainwash> however, there are known issues with the snap format (performance can be worse, issues with themes,..)
<Gobelijn> Jup, I noticed that the other day
<brainwash> and snap usually are updated to the latest version
<brainwash> which can be good or bad
<Gobelijn> I avoid them
<Gobelijn> Just browser their website, looks much more legit than when seeing it in the software.
<Gobelijn> Browsed*
<Gobelijn> hahaha
<Gobelijn> the BSOD screensaver is genius
<Gobelijn> who's gonna touch a broken pc
<Gobelijn> What's the root password for the xubuntu live usb
<Gobelijn> nvm: sudo -i
<xubuntu82w> hi, I need some help with the Xampp/MySQL installation
<xubuntu82w> My problem is that want to move the location of the database; tried several times but MySQL does NOT start at the end
<caldarella> ❮Hi guys!, I would like to know if it is possible assign PAM module to webcam access❯
<rebab> my taskbar is sorting the tabs is it possible to turn it off?
<Spass> rebab, yes, that plugin is called "Window Buttons" and there are different options for sorting in its settings - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/tasklist
<Spass> you can find it in the Panel settings, Items tab - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences
<rebab> how do I install it?
<Spass> It's default in Xubuntu, "Window Buttons" is that taskbar on the panel that you see
#xubuntu 2020-02-24
<DarkTrick> @Launcher in xfce4-panel: is it possible to have a launcher like in Unity, where 1) if program is not started, it opens program 2) if program is already started it acts as window button to reopen the app?
<astraljava> I'm going AFK in a bit, but I'll be back in two hours or so. But does anyone know or have a similar experience, where suddenly a new window creation does not give focus to said window? E.g. open a new terminal window with keyboard shortcut, focus stays on previous window.
<xubuntu72w> Hey guys
<gnrp> xubuntu72w: hey
<xubuntu72w> Just installed Xubuntu, love it so far
<xubuntu72w> only one little small "issue"
<xubuntu72w> everytime i start up the device i get an error when i login to my user
<xubuntu72w> "system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now"
<xubuntu72w> its no info
<xubuntu72w> just that
<xubuntu72w> and its everytime i log in
<xubuntu72w> any suggestion to get rid of it or even find out what it is ? :P
<xubuntu72w> O:3
<gnrp> xubuntu72w: When you press on "Report", you should be able to see the report that is supposed to be transmitted?
<xubuntu72w> nope, it just dissapear :P
<xubuntu72w> really weird
<gnrp> that then *is* weird.
<gnrp> anyway, you can have a look in /var/crash
<xubuntu72w> well, how do i actually find that \O/
<gnrp> you open the file browser, then go to "filesystem", then into "var", then into "crash"
<xubuntu72w> found it !
<gnrp> or you open a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and type in `ls -l /var/crash`
<xubuntu72w> just one file there: _usr_lib_xorg.0.crash
<gnrp> from what date? Is it as recent as you logging in?
<gnrp> anyway, I cannot help with that, I am sorry. But at least with that file others might be able to help you. If you stay in this channel for a while, more help might show up
<xubuntu72w> its just from today, thats it
<xubuntu72w> anyway i just see a little issue more
<xubuntu72w> its two icons for wifi at the panel
<xubuntu72w> think this is a common issue tho, but is it any fix ? :P
<brainwash> that one was fixed in Xfce 4.14 (xubuntu 19.10 and newer)
<brainwash> and regarding error reporting, I think you can disable it via /etc/default/apport
<brainwash> if you wish you report it though, try to run "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_lib_xorg.0.crash
<brainwash> you'll need a launchpad account
<brainwash> forgot the closing "
<xubuntu72w> launchpad account?
<brainwash> launchpad is ubuntu's bug tracker
<brainwash> you need an account to report bugs
<xubuntu72w> could not run it anyway tho :(
<brainwash> not sure how it works for stable releases
<xubuntu72w> btw
<xubuntu72w> is it easy to upgrade to 19.10 ?
<brainwash> I should be I'd think
<brainwash> as workaround for the double icon bug you could restart the panel with the command "xfce4-panel -r"
<xubuntu72w> it worked :P
<brainwash> xubuntu 20.04 LTS will be released in april, so it may be better to upgrade later
<xubuntu72w> yeah true :P
<xubuntu72w> thanks for the good help, appriciete it =)
<brainwash> you're welcome
 * Mead will be right back as messes with adding the undernet to his bouncer
<gabrielmartins> hi good night. Hello .. Good night. I installed the meteo app for weather forecasting because I work with sound events. the right sequence of commands in the terminal would be - sudo apt update - sudo apt install snapd - sudo snap install meteo.however I chose the following sequence - sudo snap install meteo - sudo apt update - sudo apt install snapd. this caused great confusion. I need basic notions of linux. a good soul could spend his
<gabrielmartins> time! the terminal says - Unable to find the meteo package. I can't uninstall it. and do everything from the beginning. help me please. I know that  are very busy.
#xubuntu 2020-02-25
<tomreyn> gabrielmartins: if you're on (x)ubuntu 18.04 or later i think snapd is installed by default so you'd just need to run "snap install meteo" the other commands won't have done any harm, though.
<tomreyn> !terminal | for basic shell / command line interface instructions:
<ubottu> for basic shell / command line interface instructions:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> I have a shortcut active on my system, that I don't like. Is there any easy way to figure out, which programm is running the shortcut?
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, open it with mousepad.
<DarkTrick> ah! sorry! I meant a keyboard shortcut
<DarkTrick> like ctrl+shift+e
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, ↑
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, where do you see that shortcut?
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, you mean, where/how does it manifest?
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, It's Ctrl+shift+e. Everytime I press it, an "e" appears in the currently focussed textbox
<DarkTrick> Sometimes the e is underlined (like the "u", when you start typing unicode codes in libre office)
<diogenes_> they're defined in keyboar > application shortcuts, for wm they are in window manager > keyboard.
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, nothing
<DarkTrick> I guess it's another program
<DarkTrick> But I don't know which
<DarkTrick> so I thought, there might be some kind of list somewhere in the system, where all hooked-up shortcuts are listed
<diogenes_> what programs you're running currently running? maybe ibus or some virtual keyboard.
<DarkTrick> ibus
<DarkTrick> ah
<DarkTrick> stopping the ibus-daemon stopped the shortcut
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, thank you :)
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<DarkTrick> how do I start the ibus daemon without it closing on terminal-close?
<DarkTrick> I tried `nohup ibus-daemon &`
<DarkTrick> but it doesnt work
<DarkTrick> stupid :/ ibus-daemon -d
<lighterowl> it probably has a switch for running in daemon mode.
<lighterowl> oh.
<lighterowl> right, -d or --daemonize
<xubuntu62w> Hello to everyone. Im here to get some help. Im trying the last version of Xubuntu to deploy it in some computers and I need a way to do a remote desktop between them. I've seen the package x11vnc but after install it I dont know how to configure it to start it automaticly when the SO boot up (as you can see, English is not my first language, so
<xubuntu62w> please be patient :D)
<xubuntu62w> I followed a tutorial but the guy did it on a Linux Mint distro and the he configurerate the display manager script in /etc/mdm/Init/Default but in Xubuntu is different, but I dont know where is that script
<lighterowl> xubuntu62w: your best bet is to make a systemd unit to start the x11vnc service at boot time. have a look here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen
<lighterowl> from a security standpoint, it would be best to start x11vnc listening on localhost only (by adding -localhost to the command line) and actually access it via an SSH tunnel. but that's not directly related to what you were asking about.
<lighterowl> (on the other hand, if you had ssh running everywhere, you could just ssh into the machine and run x11vnc if you needed to look at the desktop...)
<xubuntu62w> Thanks for the info lighterowl but the idea is evoid the ssh connection to start it. Thanks for the link, I'm going to check it
<xubuntu62w> avoid*
#xubuntu 2020-02-26
<Robert18> Is there a way to set a working equalizer which whould equalize all the sounds in the system before playing them?
<Robert18> Haven't found anything working yet.
<daffy1234> I hear a lot of crackling from fluidsynth/qsynth when theres a lot of sound going on (e.g. 4+ notes being played and a youtube video in the background, or just using a complicated soundfont). Qsynth complains about not being able to change priority, and when ran as root it freezes the computer, requiring me to go into a tty to pkill -9 qsynth. Any
<daffy1234> ideas?
<xubuntu88w> Good morning. Whats the alternative to "/etc/rc.local" on Xubuntu last version? I need to start a command when the SO boot up
<xubuntu88w> I thought to do it with crontab @reboot but I reed that in some distros and versions doesnt work always fine
<pmjdebruijn> just add a oneshot service
<pmjdebruijn> rc.local really wasn't a good solution for anything at any point in time :)
<xubuntu88w> And how can I do that? I mean add the service
<well_laid_lawn> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu88w: https://pastebin.com/raw/RXd5BMv5
<pmjdebruijn> put that in /etc/systemd/system
<pmjdebruijn> systemctl daemon-reload
<pmjdebruijn> systemctl enable whateveryoucalledit.service
<xubuntu88w> So, if I get it right, I created a file on /etc/systemd/system/ and the file have the next info:
<xubuntu88w> [Service]
<xubuntu88w> Type=oneshot
<xubuntu88w> ExecStart=x11vnc -forever -rfbauth [pathfile]
<xubuntu88w> Ups, actually the ExecStart= it contain the path to a .sh file where is the command line
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to add some Requires= in that, like X as a guess
<well_laid_lawn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/402201/creating-x11vnc-system-service might help
<lighterowl> why anyone would want to use -rfbauth is beyond me. "Note that due to the VNC protocol only the first 8 characters of a password are used (DES key)."
<well_laid_lawn> ssh is enough for most people
<lighterowl> exactly. and heaps more secure by default.
<well_laid_lawn> some demand the gui though ...
<lighterowl> but you can still run x11vnc and tunnel the actual VNC data over a ssh session. this is exactly what I suggested yesterday, but this wasn't taken into account by this individual for some reason.
<lighterowl> oh well
<well_laid_lawn> security can be hard sometimes <shrug>
<lighterowl> :)
<xubuntu11w> Hi to everyone, I still trying to run the service when the so boot up. The "systemctl status x11vnc.service" command give me the next error "x11vnc.service: Failed to execute command: Permision denied, and x11vnc.service_ Failed at step EXEC spawning /etc/.vnc/x11vncstart.sh: Permission denied
<xubuntu11w> Both files x11vnc.service and x11vncstart.sh are in /etc/ with permissions for root
<well_laid_lawn> did you see "https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/402201/creating-x11vnc-system-service might help"
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu11w: uhm? a .sh file in /etc ?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu11w: is your .sh executable?
<pmjdebruijn> also, isn't x11vnc supposed to run in your session?
<pmjdebruijn> ah no
<xubuntu11w> Ok, now the status service is right, the problem was the passwd file owner after changed the owner to root the service work fine now
<xubuntu11w> For some reason, after reboot the system the service failed again with the same permissions error :/
<xubuntu11w> And yes well_laid_lawn i checked that link
<xubuntu11w> pmjdebruijn the .sh is executable yes, if I executed the .sh from shell the vnc server start fine
<pmjdebruijn> keep in mind that systemd does not impart env vars like your shell does
<pmjdebruijn> you need to use Environment=WHATEVER=whatever to set anything that process needs in an env var
<xubuntu11w> But if I put the order command into the "ExecStart=" or if the "ExecStart=" target a .sh file, should work fine, no?
<pmjdebruijn> not sure what you mean
<xubuntu11w> For example: I have the next file into /etc/xdg/autostart/whatever.desktop
<xubuntu11w> [Desktop Entry]
<xubuntu11w> Name=whatever
<pmjdebruijn> please use pastebin
<xubuntu11w> Exec= xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99"
<pmjdebruijn> keep in mind a .desktop is executed inside your desktop session
<pmjdebruijn> a .service is not, and that's a HUUUUUUGE difference
<xubuntu11w> And that file execute that command when a user log in, basicly i wnat to do the same but with x11vnc command but when the SO boot up
<pmjdebruijn> SO?
<xubuntu11w> OS* sorry
<xubuntu11w> Operative System
<pmjdebruijn> yeah no clue about the specifics
<pmjdebruijn> again, it seems x11vnc is built to run in session
<pmjdebruijn> without a user logged in, there is no session
<pmjdebruijn> the tricks in that stackexchange thing is probably to simulate a session environment
<pmjdebruijn> but you'll have to struggle through that
<xubuntu11w> I've seen the vnc working without a session and then, login with a user
<pmjdebruijn> I never said I couldn't be done
<pmjdebruijn> I'm just saying it's non-trivial
<pmjdebruijn> again, did you read the stackexchange article thoroughly
<pmjdebruijn> also what specific permissions error
<pmjdebruijn> pastebin journalctl -u yourservice
<xubuntu11w> I didnt see any "stackexchange article". It didnt say anything else, just "Failed to execute command: Permission denied"
<xubuntu11w> Wait, because Im in another machine
<xubuntu11w> -- Logs begin at Fri 2020-02-14 13:52:15 CET, end at Wed 2020-02-26 12:00:58 CET. --
<xubuntu11w> x11vnc -forever -rfbauth /etc/.vnc/passwd
<xubuntu11w> /etc/.vnc/x11vncstart.sh: Permission denied
<xubuntu34w> sorry, the session expired. Here is the journal
<xubuntu34w> -- Logs begin at Fri 2020-02-14 13:52:15 CET, end at Wed 2020-02-26 12:00:58 CET. --
<xubuntu34w> x11vnc -forever -rfbauth /etc/.vnc/passwd
<xubuntu34w> /etc/.vnc/x11vncstart.sh: Permission denied
<xubuntu35w> The chat is just send me out when I paste the journal xD
<xubuntu35w> -- Logs begin at Fri 2020-02-14 13:52:15 CET, end at Wed 2020-02-26 12:00:58 CET. --
<xubuntu35w> x11vnc -forever -rfbauth /etc/.vnc/passwd
<xubuntu35w> -- Reboot --
<xubuntu35w> viladomat-pc systemd[1]: x11vnc.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<xubuntu35w> feb 26 11:29:14 viladomat-pc systemd[1]: Started Inicia x11vnc al arrancar.
<xubuntu35w> systemd[1]: x11vnc.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<xubuntu35w> Now with the journal I see the "Executable path is not absolute error"
<xubuntu82w> i downloaded  Xubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) i found now that it was supported until July 2020D:
<xubuntu35w> Well, I have to leave now, I will try to run the service later
<xubuntu35w> Anyway, thanks to everyone for your help and patient :)
<brainwash> xubuntu82w: was? it still is supported
<xubuntu82w> yes, i means ... just till july 2020?
<brainwash> xubuntu82w: you will keep upgrading to the next release
<brainwash> every 6 months basically, unless you switch to the LTS cycle
<xubuntu82w> thanks!
<DarkTrick> Is there a place where the raw images for the mouse pointer graphics are stored? I mean in a kind of GIMP file, where mouse arrow and shadow are still separated?
#xubuntu 2020-02-27
<adrian_1908> Anyone here have the problem that NumLock gets activated each boot? I don't have a BIOS setting for it, and I think it comes on with the login screen. I just can't seem to find the source of it, and attempts to override it fail.
<diogenes_> adrian_1908, numklockx.
<adrian_1908> diogenes_: works when I run it, but doesn't work in ~/.profile. Or do I need to add a separate startup script?
<adrian_1908> Seems nearly all users have the opposite problem, wanting to enable NumLock on boot. Leads me to believe my default "on" state is not normal.
<diogenes_> adrian_1908, i didn't get, so you want it to be deactivated at boot?
<adrian_1908> right, i want it to be deactivated.
<diogenes_> then remove the package or see if you have 'save session' enabled or look in startup programs and in lightdm.conf
<diogenes_> or you can add numlockx off
<adrian_1908> Did a grep in /var/log and found that lightdm calls → /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xubuntu-numlock.conf → /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55numlockx
<adrian_1908> Probably some over-engineered solution that doesn't behave correctly in my case. Will try changing things there.
<adrian_1908> brb
<adrian_1908> Nope, that wasn't it. Numlock comes on as I log in.
<brainwash> Xfce has a setting for numlock
<brainwash> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/keyboard
<adrian_1908> brainwash: Do you mean in the "Keyboard" settings on the control panel? Or is there another one?
<brainwash> I fixed a bug related to that setting last year I think
<adrian_1908> I only see "Restore num lock state on startup" and that I tried in both states.
<brainwash> you still on Xfce 4.12 (xubuntu 18.04)?
<adrian_1908> Right
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15642
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 15642 in Keyboard Settings "'Restore numlock state on startup' not working." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<adrian_1908> brainwash: Thanks. So this will have been fixed in later releases, e.g. the upcoming 20.04, right?
<brainwash> you check these settings via the Xfce settings editor
<brainwash> yes, should be fixed in the new release
<adrian_1908> brainwash: I see, just checked xfce4-settings-editor and there it was. I'll reboot and report back.
<adrian_1908> Ok, that toggle didn't work. I also realized I had edited this file without the GUI before. But if it's fine in 20.04 then I'll just wait. I'll try a startup script now with (a delayed) `numlockx off` as an ugly workaround.
<brainwash> alright
<brainwash> there is this also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1768844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768844 in numlockx (Ubuntu) "Numlock key turns on constantly, must push twice to turn off" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<adrian_1908> Ok, brb ;)
<adrian_1908> Ok, that worked. All set now. Thanks for the help/info.
<brainwash> adrian_1908: what worked?
<adrian_1908> The last thing I wanted to try, startup script with `numlockx off`.
<adrian_1908> The LEDs comes on briefly (as always), then gets switched off.
<brainwash> okay :)
#xubuntu 2020-02-28
<xubuntu0w> Hi, how can I stop xubuntu from automatically connecting to the internet on startup?
<xubuntu0w> It only has a wired connection.
<diogenes_> disable networking.
<rafobr> Hey. Sorry to bother you guys. Just installed xubuntu after a while using lubuntu. all fine except my cursor seems to 'left-click' by itself. i.e. i'm typing in a doc and suddenly the typing cursor changes to position where the mouse pointer is. tried searching online but no working solution so far. thx in advance for your help
<diogenes_> rafobr, how old if PC?
<rafobr> hey diogenes_ it is quite old, an ASUS k56c , but i had no problem on L/Ubuntu. what i found was this option to disable touchpad while typing. I'm still trying to figure out if it was the problem.
<diogenes_> rafobr, if you enabled that and the bad behavior stopped, then that's it.
<rafobr> thx diogenes_ :)
<Priem19> Hey, about the wallpaper contest. Are the submission already being curated?
<Priem19> Because my upload doesn't seem to show up. So I'm wondering if the photo is too bad, or my browser is blocking a successful upload
<get43> helo
<get43> I just try to install xubuntu via PXE. No problem to connect laptop to the network when booting on lan, installation work fine.
<get43> After reboot, the computer start well but I don't have any network.
<get43> ip a show the 3 interfaces : lo, enp11s0, wlp2s0
<get43> I got 127.0.0.1 for enp11s0, but nothing for 2 others.
<get43> I'm on xubuntu 18.04
<get43> What do I miss ?
<get43> When I went to the Network Manager (top right), I can see that network is active, but I also got the message "Ethernet network unmanaged device"
<get43> It's OK now, the file /etc/network/interfaces contains 2 lines for interface enp11s0, I had commented those and restart network-manager.service and the problem is solved.
<tomreyn> get43: hmm, weird, /etc/network/interfaces should only contain two lines about the loopback interface normally.
<genii> The netboot image might have had some d-i thing to make one
<genii> get43: Did you use some preseed file?
<get43> genii: not yet, preseed file is the next step.
<genii> hm
<get43> tomreyn: yes it's what I had read.
<get43> I have 3 computers to reinstall, perhaps 4. So this installation must help me to generate the preseed file.
<get43> The preseed file is like the kickstart for CentOS, am I right ?
<genii> Similar idea, yes
<tomreyn> pressed will likely be replaced by a new mechanism with 20.04 LTS though
<tomreyn> *preseed
<get43> So I confirm, no specific preseed yet.
<tomreyn> so you pxe booted what exactly, and did you then install manually?
<get43> But I have a standard directory from ISO with 3 files :
<get43> cli.seed  ltsp.seed  xubuntu.seed
<get43> tomreyn: I pxe booted xubuntu 18.04, with casper initrd and vmlinuz.
<get43> And then click on install xubuntu 18.04 icon on the desktop.
<get43> I made no specific choice, all packages installed from standard and partitionning with default choice.
<tomreyn> okay so you pxe booted the standard xubuntu desktop installer (not debian-installer)
<get43> Oh, I change language for french and azerty.
<get43> Yes
<tomreyn> did you configure internet access while on the live / installer system?
<tomreyn> and if so, for wireless or wired or both (and in which order)?
<tomreyn> actually, i'll head to bed now, good luck!
<get43> It ask me for only one kind of connection during installation. I think it was for wireless, but it didn't ask me for SSID, but I just see that I haven't turn wifi on
<get43> material switch
<get43> It is ok now, but I don't understand why I had those 2 "bogus" lines
<get43> And as I will install other computer with the distro I want to be sure everything is ok.
<xubuntu0w> How do I disable networking at startup so the computer doesn't connect to the internet when I start?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu0w:  you can disable the systemd networking service
#xubuntu 2020-02-29
<Sismo> Hi all!
<Sismo> I'm setting Xubuntu on a rbpi4 on ubuntu 20.04
<Sismo> I have an old dell monitor with resolution 2560x1080, but I wasnt able to set this resolution on my xubuntu instalation.
<Sismo> Has someone have some experience with this probrem
<Sismo> Y tried to use xrandr without any luck
<DarkTrick2> Hello
<DarkTrick2> It seems my xorg is frozen
<DarkTrick2> I can still move the mouse, but no apps respond
<DarkTrick2> xub 19.10
<DarkTrick2> Is there any quick check to see what is wrong?
<DarkTrick2> I can still use ttys to move around the system
 * DarkTrick2 is giving up. killall
<CrazyH> xubuntu 19.10 / XCFE-4. How do I get the screen to stop timing out and turning black? No matter what I set the screen saver / power settings to it keeps happening
<CrazyH> First the machine turns the screen black... then about 10 mins later my monitor shuts off because it sees nothing but black screen
<Priem19> CrazyH, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1165233/laptop-screen-is-black-after-restart/1165240#1165240
<Priem19> Perhaps that's the problem
<Priem19> gotta run, bb
<CrazyH> Thanks for the info.
<CrazyH> I'm not running  laptop, so I don't see light-locker running on my system
<CrazyH> I disabled it in power setting manager
<CrazyH> if that fails, I'll try shutting down upowerd
<CrazyH> Killing upowerd didn't help. Doing all of the stuff in the link that Priem19 gave didn't help
<GridCube> CrazyH: change the options on the powersettings menu
<CrazyH> GridCube, That's the first thing I did. It doesn't work
<GridCube> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/preferences#display
<GridCube> tried to turn it off?
<CrazyH> I tried it two different ways:
<CrazyH> 1. Power management turned on, but all timeouts set to "never"
<CrazyH> 2. power managment turned off completely
<CrazyH> neither one works
<GridCube> mmm
<CrazyH> So I've tried: turning power management off the proper way 2 different ways. I've tried killing power manager. I've tried killing and renaming upowerd ( because it auto restarts ) and I tried looking light-control ( or whatever it was called ). Doesn't exist. This is a Desktop, not a laptop
<CrazyH> I don't even know what else to do except to maybe start poking around with Dconf
<GridCube> maybe the modifications are not being read properly in the config file? could you try login off and removing the ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml, while logged off, then log back in so the file gets respawned and see if changes take effect?
<CrazyH> So log off, then use a virtual console?
<CrazyH> I'll give it a shot
<CrazyH> GridCube, the contents of that file: https://bpaste.net/AZCQ
<CrazyH> The last line looks like it might be the issue
<GridCube> yeah, it probably should say "unit" and not uint
<GridCube> but maybe not, theres' a lot uint
<GridCube> oh its u int, no idea what it means
<GridCube> i guess it's correct then
<GridCube> this is the new file or the one that has respawned?
<GridCube> you could try setting that to 0 anyway ?
<CrazyH> I haven't done anything yet. The first thing I did was just read the file
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :P good idea
<CrazyH> The problem is this line:  <property name="inactivity-on-ac" type="uint" value="14"/>  <-- I'm assuming that 14 means 14 mins
<CrazyH> When I run xfce power manager, it gives me no option mentioning anything about being on AC power ( Probably because this is not a lap top )
<GridCube> mmhm
<CrazyH> Therefore, I can not change that setting using the power manager
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> well modify it here then
<GridCube> just set it to 0
<CrazyH> yeah... that
<CrazyH> I'll see if that works
<GridCube> it's rather safe to do, again, you can just get it back to default by removing it and loging back it
<CrazyH> Do I now have to reboot a certain program to load the value?
<GridCube> mmmm, i don't think so?, but maybe modify a different thing in the power-manager so it records that a change has been made?
<GridCube> i think there should be an option to apply changes on xfce4-power-manager
<GridCube> xfce4-power-manager --restart
<CrazyH> I tried that and several other things with xfce-power-manger
<CrazyH> It keeps changing that value back to 14
<CrazyH> It seems to be a default value
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=215999
<CrazyH> ok, maybe I was wrong. I edited the file again, then ran xfce4-power-manager --restart   several times. Now the value stays at 0
<GridCube> >Remember that the property /xfce4-power-manager/inactivity-on-ac has to be configured to have a value of 14 (which corresponds to ‘Never’ in the Xfce Power Manager settings GUI) for every user.
<GridCube> i'm very confused
<GridCube> XD
<CrazyH> The config file, the line that we have been focused on. It had a value of 14. At first I wasn't able to change it, because the power manager would just change it back to 14.
<CrazyH> Well, now I am able to change it to 0, and when i retart the power manager it stays at 0
<GridCube> ok
<CrazyH> But... apparently 14 is what I wanted in the first place?
<GridCube> yeah, that's what i'm not understanding
<GridCube> but try to see what happens if you keep it at zero
<GridCube> i think that 0 is what you want in this case
<CrazyH> I'll let you know. I'll come back in an hour or so. if my monitor is not black... then 0 is the ticket
<CrazyH> GridCube, it does seem to be working with the setting of 0
<CrazyH> Maybe there is a difference between the code and the documentation?
<CrazyH> Because it says that 14 is supposed to be the value that works for this?
<GridCube> Mmhm
<GridCube> No idea CrazyH
<GridCube> Sorry
#xubuntu 2020-03-01
<nascentmind> Hi. When I use Inconsolata font in gedit or gvim the lines are very thin. Why does this happen? In my console the font is thicker and better.
<rhode> Hi Guys
<rhode> Im considering swithcing back to Xubuntu, however the LTS is still a few months off
<rhode> If i install 19.10 now - will there be and easy upgrade path ?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<gnrp> rhode: Yes, upgrade is as straight-forward as with Ubuntu, I'd say
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> ↑ has some info
<rhode> Ahhh excellent
<rhode> Then there is no reason to wait
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think so
<rhode> Was on 18.04 MATE for 1½ years, then shortly tested xubuntu 19.10 and Mint 19.3 (XFCE)
<rhode> Definitely really like XFCE
<rhode> But Mint have given me a few issues - not being able to run AppImages, their USB Writer thingy not detecting my usb keys, and now finally not being able to pass-through USB to VBOX
<rhode> Didnt have those issues under native ubuntu's
<rhode> Can I probe you guys for you opinions. Alot of Youtubers have made the claim that distro choice is less important these days, as they are to be viewed as essentially a starting-off-point, from where you customize.
<rhode> And as long as the distro have a repo that is regularily updated, incl kernels - the rest dont matter. Especially in lue of the SNAP/AppImage/Flatpak closing the gaps in needing nevest SW
<rhode> With exeptions of people with new++ HW, which needs absolutely newest kernels for support
<rhode> Not trying to start a war here - actually interesting in other viewpoints on this
<lighterowl> rhode: you can't really package a kernel into a snap/flatpak/appimage, so distro choice and the kernels it provides is still relevant in this area at least.
<lighterowl> but I guess I couldn't say anything more than that. I run Arch at home, so I usually have the newest stuff already installed, and as such have never had the need to run any of these packaging solutions.
<rhode> lighterowl: i know that the distro sort of have to deliver the kernel
<rhode> ..if you dont build your own ;-)
<lighterowl> well obviously, that's also an option.
<rhode> It just most of the major distros "just works", some are lacking behind abit on the newest bleeding edge. But if you really need that, you can choose to stay on a LTS - and then just get SNAP's or similar for the newest SW
<rhode> not knocking ARCH - have run it for some time
<lighterowl> I guess so. I guess I've just never needed the bleeding edge when running Xubuntu - I use it at work.
 * rhode is newer in newest HW - so older kernels are usually fine for me
<rhode> Only place i have been where i wanted never was VBOX
<rhode> And for that i could go an get it from the site
<lighterowl> yes, Oracle provides their own .deb repositories that you can just hook up to your sources.list. I do just that in my Xubuntu installation.
<rhode> Soooo the conclusion is - it really doesn't matter
<rhode> All distros have their quirks you need to handle
<lighterowl> that's a very universal truth. :)
<rhode> Fortunately reinstalling linux is a 15 min job
<jonzen> how do i turn off this obnoxious unattented upgrade
<jonzen> perm
<diogenes_> jonzen, you mean the update indicator?
<jonzen> no
<jonzen> rebooted   blue screen unnatended in progresss
<jonzen> now i get a system srror every boot
<diogenes_>  systemctl list-units | grep una
<jonzen> ty
<diogenes_> np
<jonzen> any idea how to fix this system error detected at boot
<jonzen> ill just reinstall
<jonzen> thx
<EdNV> experienced Windows OS user here, want to use Xubuntu. having trouble sharing with a windows machine on a private network, not suing workgroup in the windows network, any help?
<diogenes_> EdNV, samba?
<EdNV> Samba installed yes
<diogenes_> you can also ask in #samba too.
<EdNV> must register first?
<lighterowl> "not suing workgroup"
<lighterowl> dear god, I hope not!
<lighterowl> ;)
<xubuntu7w> How do I get an application to start at startup with admin privileges?
<xubuntu7w> How do I change the startup network config?
<lighterowl> xubuntu7w: depends on what kind of application it is. if you're trying to run a service, systemd uses the root account by default unless instructed otherwise (or unless the application itself drops the privileges). if you're looking into launching an elevated proces in a user session, try "sudo".
<xubuntu7w> lighterowl Can I make it so it does not require me to input a password?
